# L'Oreal Test Panel - Who's Getting What, and How Is It?!



## tgooberbutt (Aug 22, 2012)

Sooo... I only recently found out the miracle that was the L'Oreal test panel. I am not in the New Jersey area, so I can only do their at home evaluations. The sign up for the test panel is at: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/STLU/index-hp.html

I enjoyed the slightly sidetracked thread about the test panel on the bzz thread, but figured it could probably use its own home on MUT.

I guess I was hoping for a place to see what test panels people are qualifying for, and what 'rewards' and thank you's everyone is getting in return. And perhaps some hints on how to qualify for a bit more panels? 

After filling out the initial L'Oreal test panel survey, I've been waiting, and the 'thank you email' at the end of that initial survey said it's within a week, but for me, it's been longer than that....I then sent in a second registration request under a different ethnicity (just to see) and whadda-ya-know, I got a registration email two days later. Sigh. We'll see if they ever like me for who I am! 

What has your experience been like: 


Getting registered for the program
Applying for and being denied/accepted for a test panel
Completing one of their tests
Getting rewarded/compensated?

I'm super curious! Especially since they have so many nice brands!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 22, 2012)

Just sayin', but if everyone signs up with incorrect demographic info, such programs won't work for the companies and they'll discontinue them...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sayin', but if everyone signs up with incorrect demographic info, such programs won't work for the companies and they'll discontinue them...


 You're right - and that's why I'm waiting for my original registration to go through. I wanted to see if they were registering everyone or just looking for certain profiles...

My skin tone's very different from my 'test registration' ethnicity, so I can't really do anything with that test account anyway.... At this point, I think I might have to email their customer service email address.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that in cases where companies are wanting testers, it's best to be honest when making profiles. They're looking for specific things, like acne, skin tone, chemically treated hair, etc.. if we qualify, great, but calexxia is spot on. We all get caught up in the idea of freebies and "compensation", but these companies do use the feedback towards research, data, statistics..to improve, change, or make new products.


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad I came across this new thread. I've filled out the basic registration page and hope I'll hear from them. Like "tgooberbutt," my skin tone doesn't really match the ethnicity classification so I hope they don't choose colors based on that.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 22, 2012)

So far I have only tested their tinted lip balms, and I believe the final product they ended up releasing is their new Colour Riche Balm.

They also email you informational surveys, once you take 5 they will send you a thank-you product. I received a lot of beauty freebies from them: Lancome mascara, primer and purple eye shadow quad; Essie hand cream, Maybelline mascara, lipstick, green eye shadow quad and eyeliner.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I came across this new thread. I've filled out the basic registration page and hope I'll hear from them. Like "tgooberbutt," my skin tone doesn't really match the ethnicity classification so I hope they don't choose colors based on that.


 Though they ask for ethnicity in the various surveys, they ALSO ask about skin tone when it's relevant, so I'd not be worried about that. See, my take on these things is that they are searching for specific demographics and ARE cognizant that not everyone in a certain demographic is going to be homogeneous, so don't worry about that part too much.


----------



## Pancua (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been a tester for Loreal for some time now. I just recently received a thank you compact from them. My application took awhile to go through but I wasn't in a hurry so had completely forgotten about it. When I got the email, I was surprised but glad I waited.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 22, 2012)

Im in NJ but I dont have time to go to the testing facility.  I signed up for online but we will see if I get in!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 22, 2012)

I signed up a few months ago.  The first case study I did was for mascara.  They were asking about They're Real, I think it was for their Million Lashes.  Last week I also received the Lancome eye shadow quad as a thank you.  I just check in every couple days to see if there's anything new.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been signed up for a few months but I have super sensitive skin so  I am guessing I won't be picked anytime soon lol. I haven't qualified for any yet.


----------



## EricaD (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an account, and I didn't qualify for anything for what seemed like forever, and then I made an account with my mom's info (30 years older, different skin, no makeup, etc) figuring I could just give her the products to test if she was chosen. My thinking was my demographic (mid to late twenties, white, wears makeup) is probably more prevalent in their system, so the 'older' profile might have better odds of making it through. It actually sort of worked. Both accounts got a survey for a nail study, and it happens that my mother and I have the same type of nails (weak, ridges, break easily) so I answered the survey q's with identical answers except age. She qualified, I didn't. It was the smallest, easiest product test ever - one bottle of clear-ish nail polish, applied to one nail, once. That's it. For compensation (which arrived super fast) she got (and then gave to me) a three-week supply of Magic Perfecting Base and a full size Colour Riche le gloss in Violet Attitude (which is GORGEOUS on, even though it looks purple in the tube.) I thought that was pretty good for two swipes of clear polish.


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been signed up for months, but never qualify for any of the testing /:


----------



## amandah (Aug 22, 2012)

I just applied. Thanks for the info!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been a member for a while, but I'm currently doing my first test (well, it starts the 30th.)

I'm testing 3 lip products...they appear to be similar, though the tube of the third is slightly different (haven't tried them yet, but just in appearance.)  They are un.labeled of course, so I don't know what the line or exact product is. It's a plum color.

After looking at the product lines online, the tube and color looks like the Colour Riche line...either the balm or the color caresse.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got picked to do another study starting the 5th.  It's for a cleanser to use with my Clarisonic.  The weird thing was after I accepted and everything it say this study is not right for you.  It's showing up in my schedule though so I guess I'll see if they send it to me.  This will be my first product test, the other was a case study, and a bunch of informational surveys.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got picked for a sunscreen test, it starts on September 10th.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 24, 2012)

Very interesting. I was suspicious of a program like this, but I'm thinking I may apply just to see what happens. Good info ladies!


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there a Canadian link? I can only seem to find Loreal USA.


----------



## JessP (Aug 24, 2012)

Just signed up for this - thanks for sharing! Also, this is one of the first times I had the option to pick "Middle Eastern" (I'm adopted from Turkey) which I appreciated - I usually have to pick "Caucasian" as normally that encompasses Europe and the Middle East. Way to go, L'Oreal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got picked for a sunscreen test, it starts on September 10th.


 I didn't qualify for that one.  I would've liked to have done it too.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't qualified for any despite filling out quite a few surveys. Guess it's just not my turn yet.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 25, 2012)

Finally got my welcome email. Logged in an signed on. Filled out a bunch of questionnares, but didn't qualify for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The last survey was one where I think they're looking for people with treated hair...


----------



## fadingfortune (Aug 25, 2012)

I have disqualified from maybe 10-15 surveys so far, and gotten in on two. One of them was a survey and they sent you a compensation gift after, which i got a very nice lancome eyeshadow quad. The other is i get to test 3 products (the one that yousoldtheworld described) and it says they'll be sending me a compensation gift after! My best advice is to not get frustrated when you disqualify, because trust me you will. But when you do qualify, they compensate well!


----------



## emeline (Aug 25, 2012)

Is anyone else doing the 24-hour eyeliner survey? I just received it yesterday. I'm getting worried about having it on for that long, but I did sign myself up for it!


----------



## tevans (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been with them for over a year. I've completed all the surveys ,never qualified for a product to test @ home. But each time you complete a survey it goes into your file towards a compensation gift. Gift 1 I got is the Kiehl's abyssine cream ( $48 value) &amp; the second gift I got was the Lancome gel calligraphy eyeliner with smudge brush and sponge ( both a $25 value each ). Not too shabby ! PS LOOKING TO TRADE THE KIEHLS CREAM IF ANYONE INTERESTED !


----------



## emeline (Aug 28, 2012)

Doing the 24/7 eyeliner survey tomorrow - I'll post if its any good (or bad)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've completed 5 or 6 surveys so far, haven't qualified for any yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2012)

I start the lip product study tomorrow!


----------



## fireflyy (Aug 29, 2012)

Are we supposed to receive an email automatically after registering? I tried to sign up about a week ago and haven't heard anytihng at all from them. Not even a welcome email.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been with this panel for years and have never qualified for any of their product testing but they have sent me a few thank you items after completing 5 questionaires.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Aug 29, 2012)

Fireflyy, I haven't heard anything either. I think it just takes a while to get signed up.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 29, 2012)

It takes a while for them to send even a welcome email. And sometimes you have to email them to follow up in order for them to give you an account. I had to email them after waiting about two weeks.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 29, 2012)

I originally signed up on the 16th, I emailed them on the 22nd because I'm impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was told that I would receive an email the next afternoon- I didn't. So I gave it a few days still and finally emailed them yesterday. Got the welcome email this morning and did the preliminary profile surveys. So in total it took me 13 days to get a welcome email.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 29, 2012)

how often do surveys come up? i only had one


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 29, 2012)

> how often do surveys come up? i only had one


 I usually get one every couple weeks or so, sometimes once a month. You just have to keep logging in to check.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 29, 2012)

Just checked my account, and there was a skincare survey. I got bounced out/rejected after I said my moisturizer was Neutrogena  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandak88 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my account, and there was a skincare survey. I got bounced out/rejected after I said my moisturizer was Neutrogena  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just took the skincare survey and did not qualify as well. I listed my facial moisturizer as "other" and I was rejected. Do they normally only want people who use L'Oreal products?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my account, and there was a skincare survey. I got bounced out/rejected after I said my moisturizer was Neutrogena  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I said Lancome and got tossed out lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just took the skincare survey and did not qualify as well. I listed my facial moisturizer as "other" and I was rejected. Do they normally only want people who use L'Oreal products?


 L'Oreal owns several brands....but who knows what they're looking for.... And I'd guess it changes frequently depending on what they're trying to evaluate...


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just took the skincare survey and did not qualify as well. I listed my facial moisturizer as "other" and I was rejected. Do they normally only want people who use L'Oreal products?


 Not L'Oreal, but it has to be whatever product they're doing the study for.  When I did the case study for mascara, it was a chatroom format where we had to discuss our likes and dislikes about They're Real by Benefit.  Shortly after L'Oreal came out with a mascara who's wand looks a lot like They're Real.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tgoob, I also got booted out when I listed my serum as "neutrogena".  I use a different moisturizer, and maybe should have named that brand instead.  Oh well, that's probably the furthest I've gotten in any of their surveys.  I usually get kicked out when they ask what I use on my face- (moisturizer, mascara, etc.)


----------



## mermuse (Aug 30, 2012)

It sounds like they're looking for someone who uses the moisturizer that's comparable to the formulation they are developing.

I told them I was seeing a dermatologist and I got booted.  Fair, though.  I don't want to compromise/interrupt this treatment anyway.


----------



## fireflyy (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got a welcome email!

How do you know if you qualify while taking a survey? I took the available surveys, and they just ended and said thank you for your time, or something similar.


----------



## SugarBunnie (Aug 30, 2012)

I have qualified for only one of these studies with Loreal, and it was awesome.  I got a 50 dollar gift card for participating.  LOVE it!  Most of the time I do not qualify, but it is still cool to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melonz (Aug 30, 2012)

Shoot! I stated Estee Lauder and got booted too. =(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 30, 2012)

Started the lip product study today. So far, it feels nice and is a nice color. Forgive the stupid hormonal breakout on my lip.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a welcome email!
> 
> How do you know if you qualify while taking a survey? I took the available surveys, and they just ended and said thank you for your time, or something similar.


 I think that first batch of surveys after the welcome email are just general.  After those 5 or so, you'll get ones linked to certain studies and they'll stop you after a page and tell you that you aren't what they are looking for in that study if you answer something a certain way.

I signed up fairly recently and got 2 study-related ones after the general welcome pack of surveys.  One was about hair color, and since I'm not interested in dying my hair, I believe that's why I wasn't qualified, and then there was a new one today for skin care and I wasn't qualified due to what I presume is currently seeing a dermatologist.  You'll see what I mean as the individual ones pop up.


----------



## emeline (Aug 30, 2012)

Just completed the 24-Hour Eye Liner survey. The product wasn't _horrible_ but it definitely didn't compare to UD or Stila liners. I experienced fading &amp; "makeup meltdown". I'm just glad I didn't have a reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 31, 2012)

I did pre-qualify for the skin survey today.  It's the first one I've qualified for, I usually only get two or three questions in and am booted out.  This looks promising!  I think I've completed at least 6 surveys and hadn't heard about the thank you gift for simply taking the time to fill out the surveys even if we're not the target demographic they're looking for until I read that here.  I hope they're looking for whatever it is that I have for this study, I think it could be fun to honestly try out products and have a small say in what I really liked or disliked about them and hopefully make a difference on new products coming out.  It's a neat program.


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been on the testing panel for years and have been chosen for a few home studies.  I only remember a few; one for the facial primer, a few for mascara, one for haircare, and one for skincare.  My 2 favs were testing the Loreal Eversleek line before it came out (They sent a full size bottle of the shampoo and conditioner to test! The conditioner is now one of my HG conditioners), and the most recent was a facial cleanser test using the Clarisonic Mia. They sent 2 full size cleansers and a Clarisonic brush head.  (one cleanser was the Clarisonic cleanser w/the label covered up, and the other is an unlabeled mystery cleanser which I just happen to love now, and I can't figure out what it is! I even emailed them asking what it is and they dont even know! Claimed the lab doesn't tell them what people are testing.)

Thank you products have included Essie nail treatments, Kiehl's boy lotion, various Loreal products. It's worth it, but it also makes sense to be honest w/your answers and your profile so you dont get something that may harm you during testing.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi ladies, I've been reading messages forever but rarely post! I live in NJ and am actually going to Clark for a mascara test in September. I'm not sure what brand, but I will let you all know!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone know what to answer when it asks if you use a dermatologist?

I don't but I'm not sure if thats the "right" answer.... :/


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what to answer when it asks if you use a dermatologist?
> 
> I don't but I'm not sure if thats the "right" answer.... :/


 The "right" answer is always the truth.

So if you aren't seeing a dermatologist, say so.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

I imagine they ask if anyone sees a dermatologist because they're using us as guinea pigs and they're still in the testing phase with products. Same with pregnancies, L'Oreal will ask because people in these categories may be more likely to have an adverse reaction or be at higher risk to do so..possibly? I'm not sure, but regardless, they have certain criteria they're looking for us to meet.. eventually we'll all probably get in a study or two.


----------



## ablueorange (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we supposed to receive an email automatically after registering? I tried to sign up about a week ago and haven't heard anytihng at all from them. Not even a welcome email.


 Ditto for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 1, 2012)

It takes a while. You might want to email them - That's what I had to do.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "right" answer is always the truth.
> 
> So if you aren't seeing a dermatologist, say so.


 I agree - you should really be as accurate as possible - these are product tests after all, who knows if here are ingredients in there that might react with prescription medications that would require the care of a dermatologist....


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 1, 2012)

I kept on receiving emails abt that testing panel. I stopped taking the surveys. I took 4 in the past, i always get booted out.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes a while. You might want to email them - That's what I had to do.


 Me too.  I emailed them and they said they had no record of my application and to please register again.  They answered within a day.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.  I emailed them and they said they had no record of my application and to please register again.  They answered within a day.


 Maybe that's what happened to me? I went back and reapplied to be a tester and this time I got a welcome email the very next day. I used the exact same information I put in the last time too (same email address and everything).


----------



## lady41 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just tried to register and it just shows like half of the page. I cannot get the click to continue button to come up! Is there just a certain time window to register?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to register and it just shows like half of the page. I cannot get the click to continue button to come up! Is there just a certain time window to register?


 Are you using a smart phone or pc?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to register and it just shows like half of the page. I cannot get the click to continue button to come up! Is there just a certain time window to register?


 You can also try this link:

https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey87.asp


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 3, 2012)

I made the pre-qualifications for the survey on skin care but when they sent out the follow up email to sign up my internet was down and I didn't get to the site for two hours after it was emailed.  By that time the numbers were filled.  So as a reminder, if you do get qualified, respond fast!


----------



## lady41 (Sep 3, 2012)

> You can also try this link: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey87.asp


no I was on a desk top computer it just wasn't showing the whole page...this link worked thank you so much.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 3, 2012)

> You can also try this link: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey87.asp


no I was on a desk top computer it just wasn't showing the whole page...this link worked thank you so much.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Finally got my welcome email. Logged in an signed on. Filled out a bunch of questionnares, but didn't qualify for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â The last survey was one where I think they're looking for people with treated hair...


how long did it take you to get your welcome email?


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a second survey that'll be compensated.. haven't received anything yet though. It was about dry shampoo.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a second survey that'll be compensated.. haven't received anything yet though. It was about dry shampoo.


 that sounds great, dry shampoos always come in handy! I'm currently doing a 3 week study


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 5, 2012)

I just signed up for it this weekend, maybe Thursday or Friday? I can't quite recall. I'm hoping that I get an email soon.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 5, 2012)

I start a cleanser/Clarisonic study today.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 6, 2012)

i



> how long did it take you to get your welcome email?


 I had to email them. then it took about a week on top of that. I kinda of got the feeling I got a 'pity email,' like they were thinking, let's just give her a few surveys, she's not going to qualify for anything anyways....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope I qualify for something soon. I keep filling out surveys but get disqualified.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 6, 2012)

Bah! Just got disqualified for a survey. |:


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 6, 2012)

Got an email about a skin survey this morning. Logged on 31 minutes after the email was sent and the panel was already filled - the survey was gone. Yikes! Act fast ladies!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 6, 2012)

I got the e-mail and the study was gone. That was really fast!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 6, 2012)

Me too!  47 minutes.  Only 10 spots available.  Is that the skin study that you two qualified for too?  

They say we should check all day but geez!  It seems like we have to almost be online and watching our email and reply within 5 minutes to get a spot.  Bummer.  I finally qualified for something and was excited to be involved.  Hopefully I'll qualify again.  I wonder if any of our makeuptalk girls got one of the ten spots?  I'd hope that out of the ten at least one of us got in.  Anyone?


----------



## AJCorletto (Sep 6, 2012)

I received the email earlier too and I wasn't quick enough...


----------



## melonz (Sep 6, 2012)

I got the email, checked the site 30 minutes later and it was full too! Agh!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 6, 2012)

So...if it's been a week since I've signed up, and I have not gotten an email from them, should I send them an email inquiring about it?


----------



## mermuse (Sep 6, 2012)

I got an email for the skin one, but when I went (within about 10 minutes), I was sent to the same survey that I'd already done a few days ago and told me I wasn't right for the program for a second time.  I have no idea why it would make me do the same survey again.  Odd.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 6, 2012)

I took the survey in time but was disqualified too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonbunny7 (Sep 6, 2012)

I missed out on the study too. 




 O well next time!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 6, 2012)

The study I'm doing now was perfect timing. They sent me a new brush for my Clarisonic just when mine needed to be changed. I'd be fine if I didn't get compensated since they just saved me $20.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the email earlier too and I wasn't quick enough...


Me too


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 7, 2012)

Signed up a couple weeks ago and still no welcome e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 7, 2012)

If you haven't gotten your welcome email from them after a week, email them! It says on the last page of the registration form that you *should* get a welcome email from them within a few days!!!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

I tried to register last Thursday, I believe, and have yet to get an email from them. So I sent one out just now. I hope to hear from them soon! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## erilala (Sep 7, 2012)

I joined a couple of months ago and still have not qualified for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erilala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined a couple of months ago and still have not qualified for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't worry, you're not alone.


----------



## AJCorletto (Sep 8, 2012)

I was just sent an email and completed a pre screening survey for their skincare test. I hope they choose me to test the products! It is the first time I actually was able to complete a full survey without being booted.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

I did the skincare survey and didn't qualify. I think I've only qualified for one test, but wasn't fast enough to get on.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Sep 8, 2012)

THis latest survey stopped me as soon as I checked "neutrogena" as one of my skincare products.  I kind of knew that would happen, since that brand always seems to get me kicked off of the surveys I try for, but I like to be honest.


----------



## amandak88 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was disqualified from the survey as soon as I said I used Aveeno and Cetaphil on my face.

I hope I actually end up qualifying for a study soon!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

Cetaphil tossed me off


----------



## wadedl (Sep 8, 2012)

none of the brands i own were on there other tossed me off


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 8, 2012)

efff yes. prequalified for that newest moisturizer survey. oooooooooh ihopeihopeihopeihope i get in!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THis latest survey stopped me as soon as I checked "neutrogena" as one of my skincare products.  I kind of knew that would happen, since that brand always seems to get me kicked off of the surveys I try for, but I like to be honest.


 Me too. No love here for Neutrogena gals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Sep 8, 2012)

OK, so I have been a member for a couple of months, but have never even been given a chance to take a survey, is this normal?


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so I have been a member for a couple of months, but have never even been given a chance to take a survey, is this normal?


 You should probably just constantly check the website. Since the welcome email, I've never once gotten an email saying there's and available survey....I've only found out by logging in.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2012)

I get emails occasionally but it is usually something I have prequalified for via other surveys.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

What's their e-mail? I can't find it under "Contact Us"


----------



## dd62 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should probably just constantly check the website. Since the welcome email, I've never once gotten an email saying there's and available survey....I've only found out by logging in.


 I log in weekly, and still nothing. maybe i'll try a bit more often. I may even try contacting them, because it seems people are at least getting to take the surveys.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

I just received a welcome e-mail and filled out all the introductory questions! So excited to participate in future surveys.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

How often are surveys released?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How often are surveys released?


There really isn't a consistent answer to this. Sometimes I will see two or three in one day and sometimes it's many days between surveys.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have not seen any new surveys in a while unless they were ones that I "qualified" for and got an e-mail for.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 11, 2012)

I got in!  If you get online right now and are in a similar group as I am you might have a chance to get in too!

It's a foundation study and we get to try three different foundations in place of our own foundations, each one for one week and turn in questionnaires.

I am so excited and actually shocked that I finally got in!  Yay!  I just randomly was checking the site and two surveys were up and I failed the first one but got into the second one.

Get on and try and let me know if anyone else gets in too!  They fill up FAST.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in!  If you get online right now and are in a similar group as I am you might have a chance to get in too!
> 
> ...


 I just logged in, but it says that there aren't any surveys available to me. Sad. ):


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 11, 2012)

Logged in and had 2 surveys, but disqualified for both. Boo! Have done about 10 surveys so far, no luck.


----------



## amandak88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I disqualified for both of the surveys that went up today. The first one I got booted after the second page. I made it farther on the second one, but I was booted after I said I used CoverGirl foundation.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 11, 2012)

which brands are people using on their survey that goes through? im just curious bc i use a lot of different brands for different makeup/skincare and I never get in.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2012)

I was booted from both too!  makes me wonder what you have to do to actually qualify!



> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disqualified for both of the surveys that went up today. The first one I got booted after the second page. I made it farther on the second one, but I was booted after I said I used CoverGirl foundation.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 11, 2012)

I use about a million different foundations depending on the day and time and whether I'm going to the gym that day or what.  So I put in one of my favorite drug store types and that's what got me in.  "Maybe she's born with it - maybe it's . . . . "  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup, disqualified as well.


----------



## amandak88 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use about a million different foundations depending on the day and time and whether I'm going to the gym that day or what.  So I put in one of my favorite drug store types and that's what got me in.  "Maybe she's born with it - maybe it's . . . . "  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh man! I use that brand from time to time but not as much as Cover Girl! I wish you could have chosen more than one!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 12, 2012)

like many of you, I use many foundations too. DQ'ed on the first one when I said liquid foundation. And liquid got me through the second one, MAC got me through, to the next question, then got DQ'ed with StudioFix.


----------



## melonz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, you really have to be checking all the time. I check every morning and didn't see any surveys available =(. And I check every morning! These things must be super popular.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I justgot disqualified from what looked like a foundation test.....they sent the invite only been sighned up a week.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 13, 2012)

Darn...just disqualified for a survey when I listed my complexion as "light".  I was getting so excited because that was the farthest I've ever made it in a survey.  And this time instead of choosing a brand of foundation off of a list, they had me type in it myself.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

Got my morning disqualification. Again. lol


----------



## missbritt (Sep 13, 2012)

I just received my email this week and have already qualified. I just got accepted into a study from 9/21 to 9/28. It looks like a stick foundation test? Should be interesting.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 13, 2012)

Just took a questionnaire for mascara and got this response. 

*Thank you for taking the time to answer this  PRE-QUALIFICATION questionnaire.*

*Upon the completion of reviewing the responses, IF you  qualified for the study, you will be contacted  IF and WHEN the study dates have been determined*

*Hopefully this means I qualified. *


----------



## wadedl (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just took a questionnaire for mascara and got this response.
> 
> ...


 I think it means since we had to type the name of the mascara in they will have to determine manually.


----------



## melonz (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I read about getting thank you gifts just for completing surveys. Does that include the pre-qualification surveys? And how many do you need to do to receive a gift? Thanks!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I read about getting thank you gifts just for completing surveys. Does that include the pre-qualification surveys? And how many do you need to do to receive a gift? Thanks!


I am not sure because I haven't received a thank you gift yet. I have taken quite a few surveys but they are not time consuming so it's no biggie really


----------



## lilyelement (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I read about getting thank you gifts just for completing surveys. Does that include the pre-qualification surveys? And how many do you need to do to receive a gift? Thanks!


For some reason I think it's the informational surveys, not the pre-qualification ones.


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys! Well, I guess gals! I was wondering if multiple people can sign up for this test panel if they live at the same address. My grandmother wants to sign up, but we don't know if she can.

BTW I got my 1st survey pre-qualifying survey today. I asked about my most used / favorite mascara.

-Sarah


----------



## lovepink (Sep 14, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## calexxia (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For some reason I think it's the informational surveys, not the pre-qualification ones.


 Yep.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 14, 2012)

What I'm getting tired of is only being able to put in one option of any brand or particular product.  I understand that this might simplify things for them, but I switch out products a lot depending on what I'm trying to achieve.

For this mascara one, I actually listed 4 different ones (since that was allowed) because I rotate through 4 different ones the most on a regular basis.  I don't think this is uncommon.  I'm sure they aren't going to like it, but I can't even pick just one.

Ditto with foundation, lipstick, eyeshadow, moisturizer, or any other products.


----------



## marci65 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link. I hope i hear from them.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 17, 2012)

Got a survey today asking about BB cream usage....fill in the BB cream brand/product, and then answer a whole bunch of other questions....


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just took a questionnaire for mascara and got this response.
> 
> ...


 Got this same message! My mascara is Benefit They're Real!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a survey today asking about BB cream usage....fill in the BB cream brand/product, and then answer a whole bunch of other questions....


I got this too.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 18, 2012)

So did I, and for once, didn't wind up DQ early in the game--made it all the way to the "Are you a home user or do you come to our facility" question.


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 18, 2012)

I signed up for this twice, the second time being just now.  I have not received any E-mail from them.  And I had my Husband sign up for the mens product trials.  Should I go ahead and E-mail them to get login information?  How long does it typically take to get a welcome E-mail from them?  I'm super excited to try this out.


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 18, 2012)

I signed up for this twice, the second time being just now.  I have not received any E-mail from them.  And I had my Husband sign up for the mens product trials.  Should I go ahead and E-mail them to get login information?  How long does it typically take to get a welcome E-mail from them?  I'm super excited to try this out.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 18, 2012)

I got an email today saying there was a survey available and when I logged in, I'm assuming it was for testing 2 different beauty masks. I made it to the part where it asked what kind of mask I use (gel, mud, etc.) and I got booted out.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 18, 2012)

gel mask gets you to the question where they ask which brand...I got distracted and by the time I went back to my survey, my session had timed out and I got booted for not finishing in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gel mask gets you to the question where they ask which brand...I got distracted and by the time I went back to my survey, my session had timed out and I got booted for not finishing in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When that happens I usually log back into the site and its typically under "Incomplete Surveys" and am able to finish it.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When that happens I usually log back into the site and its typically under "Incomplete Surveys" and am able to finish it.


 Good call! I logged back in, and there it was!  Murad got me booted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't received any e-mail or survey that was available to me lol


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received any e-mail or survey that was available to me lol


 I haven't received a single email since the welcome email. Your best bet is just to log in consistently to check if there's any available.


----------



## PineappleChick (Sep 26, 2012)

I signed up for this on Monday and just got the welcome e mail. We'll see how this works for me. I filled out all the introductory surveys (haircare, foundation uses and mascara preferences) among other things. Six down and waiting for more. I had signed up once before but never heard anything from them. Signed up again with all the same answers and heard back promptly.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got a mascara home study!


----------



## PineappleChick (Sep 26, 2012)

If it's the same one I just did, I got kicked out when I said I buy my mascara from big box retailers such as Target. Congrats for getting it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess the mascara study is for 2, both black! Maybe waterproof and regular?


----------



## erinkins (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a mascara home study!
Ahh, I got in too! I'm super excited! When I got the email I immediately jumped up and grabbed my laptop and my boyfriend freaked out because he thought something was wrong with me. Whoops!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY!!! I got in too!!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 26, 2012)

To those that got the mascara, congrats!  What brand did you say you used?


----------



## erinkins (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those that got the mascara, congrats!  What brand did you say you used?


 Benefit They're Real


----------



## lunadust (Sep 26, 2012)

I use both badgal and theyre real. I stared at my screen trying to figure out what might work for a few minutes. Door number one or two lol.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm also sure this will be the only time I actually use something they are looking for lol.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 26, 2012)

> I use both badgal and theyre real. I stared at my screen trying to figure out what might work for a few minutes. Door number one or two lol.


 So do I! I just did an online case study with them for They're Real not long ago, so I figured that's what it would be. As far as the products, it said washable mascara, it'll probably just be 2 different formulas. I just did one with cleansers, and one was a gel cleanser, and one was a thicker clay like cleanser.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 26, 2012)

I just typed in 3 different ones.  I know that alone probably got me discarded, but it bugs me that they seem to always ask for one brand when I use different ones for different things and am familiar with several from experience.

At least that wasn't the brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've always wanted to try that They're Real, though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone do studies and what to expect? The mascara study is for October..does this mean we should be getting our packages soon?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 26, 2012)

> Anyone do studies and what to expect? The mascara study is for October..does this mean we should be getting our packages soon?


 Yes, you'll get it a couple days before the study starts. The survey will be a lot of questions about how you like the product, is it clumpy, go on easy etc. the second survey will probably compare the two. When you're done, if you liked them, you have 2 mascaras to use, and a gift coming in the mail a couple weeks later. The last gift I got was a Garnier SPF something or other, before that was a LancÃ´me shadow quad, and once was $50 but I think those are rare.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 26, 2012)

> Yes, you'll get it a couple days before the study starts. The survey will be a lot of questions about how you like the product, is it clumpy, go on easy etc. the second survey will probably compare the two. When you're done, if you liked them, you have 2 mascaras to use, and a gift coming in the mail a couple weeks later. The last gift I got was a Garnier SPF something or other, before that was a LancÃ´me shadow quad, and once was $50 but I think those are rare.


 Ooo! Thanks, can't wait to be a guinea pig lol.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a mascara home study!


 what type of info did u give them to get it


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 27, 2012)

Got into the mascara home study! I'm a Benefit They're Real user too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have high expectations for this one then because They're Real is SO GOOD!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2012)

I got my participation gift for the lip product study I just did! A Double Extend mascara and a ful sized Kiehl's Intensive Treatment and Moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 27, 2012)

> I got my participation gift for the lip product study I just did! A Double Extend mascara and a ful sized Kiehl's Intensive Treatment and Moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love Kiehl's! Nice!


----------



## brandyboop (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the email about the home study, but I was disqualified. One day I will actually qualify for something.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 27, 2012)

After you complete a survey how long does it take for them to notify you saying you got in?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 27, 2012)

> After you complete a survey how long does it take for them to notify you saying you got in?


 It depends, if you took a pre-qualification survey, you haven't actually gotten in yet. For the regular surveys, you find out at the end of the survey.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It depends, if you took a pre-qualification survey, you haven't actually gotten in yet. For the regular surveys, you find out at the end of the survey.


 oh i took two pre-qualification surveys.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my participation gift for the lip product study I just did! A Double Extend mascara and a ful sized Kiehl's Intensive Treatment and Moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the luminizing part of the mascara seems interesting


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 28, 2012)

I keep taking surveys and pre-qual surveys. I haven't received any gifts or studies. I think I've been signed up since maybe April or so?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep taking surveys and pre-qual surveys. I haven't received any gifts or studies. I think I've been signed up since maybe April or so?


You're not alone.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't been signed up for long, but I have only taken one survey.  I faithfully check everyday, but nope...


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

I got the test mascaras today!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 29, 2012)

I received an email yesterday providing me with a link to a survery about face cleansers. Said I would be compensated with a cosmetic or skincare product!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received an email yesterday providing me with a link to a survery about face cleansers. Said I would be compensated with a cosmetic or skincare product!


Lucky! I haven't had any surveys or activity for like 2 weeks.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Got the test mascaras today! One of them is strangely identical to Benefit's They're Real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 29, 2012)

> Got the test mascaras today! One of them is strangely identical to Benefit's They're Real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


 Really? Interesting! I can't wait to get mine and test them out


----------



## amandak88 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky! I haven't had any surveys or activity for like 2 weeks.


 I was starting to wonder if I was the only one! I haven't had any activity on my account all week. I hope that something comes up soon!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the test mascaras today! One of them is strangely identical to Benefit's They're Real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


 I peeled the tape off both lol. I'm just confused but whatever I'll use both.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the lip product study I did, they sent two (i'm guessing slightly different) formulations of the L'oreal lip product and one of the Revlon lip butters (I took the tape off after the study ended). The idea was that in the survey at the end of the study, they will ask you how the two compare, which you like better, etc. They just tape them because they want honest feedback not hampered by previous conceptions or something.


 i'm confused because neither one is Loreal lol


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 30, 2012)

im so envious of you guys doing the mascara study! im obsessed with mascara! i have naturally long as crap lashes so when i put mascara on mine look fake and i loooove it. i was hoping to get into the study just to try some new ones. D:


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm confused because neither one is Loreal lol


 And they may not be.  They want to get your feedback so they can find out what you like/don't like about other products when formulating their own.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And they may not be.  They want to get your feedback so they can find out what you like/don't like about other products when formulating their own.


 I agree. There's no way I'm peeling the tape off before I'm done. The tube and brush look identically shaped to Benefit's They're Real, but until I'm done using it I won't know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited for Mascara #2, I hope I love it!

I'm so excited to participate in this and give them my honest feedback.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. There's no way I'm peeling the tape off before I'm done. The tube and brush look identically shaped to Benefit's They're Real, but until I'm done using it I won't know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited for Mascara #2, I hope I love it!
> ...


 I figure the product in the bottles may not be what it says anyway and they may have reused the packaging.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 30, 2012)

When I did a cleanser study last month, they came in 2 generic white tubes, no way to tell what was in them.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 3, 2012)

There is a new hair survey you can fill out. I got disqualified when I said I would like dark brown hair dye.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

No new surveys for me..but I did get my mascaras in the mail on Monday!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 3, 2012)

I just got DQ'd from the hair survey too.  It asked if I currently color my hair---NO.   Oh well, at least I had a survey to fill out.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 3, 2012)

It showed up for me, but I obviously color my hair pink so I have no use for color dyes available.


----------



## AJCorletto (Oct 3, 2012)

I got bumped when I selected medium golden brown hair dye. I guess it depends on what shade your hair is, maybe they are only looking for a certain natural color to be dyed?? I hope I get to actually participate one day


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 3, 2012)

I got DQ'd when I said I would use medium brown.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got DQ'd from the hair survey too.  It asked if I currently color my hair---NO.   Oh well, at least I had a survey to fill out.


 same here.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got DQ'd when I said I would use medium brown.


 same. Oh well. I tend to stick with the 2 brands of dye I've used often and trust anyways. Last thing I want is orange hair again.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't make it that far..I got DQ after identifying my race lol.. it said the study was not right for me...thank goodness lol


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 3, 2012)

I got DQ'd when I said I didn't color my hair D:


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 4, 2012)

I didn't even get the survey.  Maybe they know I pay someone else to color my hair.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmhughes02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got DQ'd when I said I didn't color my hair D:


Same.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 4, 2012)

I got all the way to choosing which hair color I wanted and then it said I did not qualify.


----------



## page5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Question: I am participating in a study right now (my first one) and I LOVE the product I am using this week. All three products came in the same small containers and I am using each one for a week. Do they let you know if a product is produced later? I want to buy this product!


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got DQ'd from the hair survey too.  It asked if I currently color my hair---NO.   Oh well, at least I had a survey to fill out.


 Same thing for me...I got to this question and replied, "No." So, apparently, they are looking for ladies who color their hair!  Sans souci!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

> Question: I am participating in a study right now (my first one) and I LOVEÂ the product I am using this week. All three products came in the same small containers and I am using each one for a week. Do they let you know if a product is produced later? I want to buy this product!


 I don't think so. Someone mentioned earlier in the thread about contacting L'Oreal about a product they tested and being unable to get an answer. I believeÂ L'Oreal said they couldn't verify the specific sample.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 4, 2012)

i got all the way here and then i got kicked out smh:



*Below you will find the available shades for this color study. Please select from the following list, which shade you would be interested in. Please keep in mind, the color you choose must be comparable to your current hair color*

Dark Brown

Medium Brown

Medium Golden Brown

None of the above


----------



## 19ten20 (Oct 4, 2012)

My mother colors her hair age she got DQ'ed after she input her age.

My mother, my grandmother, and myself all are signed up for the L'oreal testing but we rarely get qualifying surveys.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess the fact I dye my hair red is why I haven't recieved this survey? I don't remember if I filled something out before saying I did.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 4, 2012)

This is where I got kicked out too!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got all the way here and then i got kicked out smh:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is where I got kicked out too!


 yup i got kicked out there too. i selected dark brown.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 4, 2012)

I got kicked out there as well. I selected dark brown because it's my natural hair color (haven't seen it in months-years), but I normally dye my hair red or auburn, so I guess I should have selected none of the above. Oh well, I was hoping for it though!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

There is a new survey up for press on nails. This is the first home study that I've qualified for.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 9, 2012)

I qualified for the nails too. 

I did not qualify for the foundation study that is up right now.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got booted out of the hair dye survey when I selected "none of the above". I pretty much figured that would happen. Wish I could qualify for something.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no studies up right now, and didn't have the hair color one.  I'm doing the mascara one now, but haven't seen anything since.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got approved for my very first study! I'm doing the press on nails. I couldn't see the two choices of nails well, because I'm on my iPad, but I selected the ones with black tips. I hope they fit my huge nail beds.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 9, 2012)

I just saw one today that I think was probably for some sort of eye or face serum.  Hard to tell since I was disqualified, but those were the things that I said I didn't really use.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

Doing the nail study too!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2012)

I qualified for the press on nails study. First one, YAY!!!!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 9, 2012)

Those surveys aren't even showing up for me; either because I'm currently doing a study OR because I'm not the demographic they wanted for those. Ah well.


----------



## melonz (Oct 9, 2012)

Failed on the nail study. sheeh! I suck at doing these surveys..


----------



## mermuse (Oct 9, 2012)

Just checked again and there are two more. 

One for foundation: a write in (and this sort of thing annoys me since I use multiple foundations depending on the occasion), but I was disqualified for some other reason late in the study regarding what I try to correct with foundation.

One for the press on nails which I qualified for even though my experience with press on nails is super limited.  I'm curious, though.  That's fairly exciting, I suppose. : )


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 9, 2012)

They are letting a lot of us into this nail one.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are letting a lot of us into this nail one.


 I think the criteria is pretty wide.  They aren't comparing them to a particular brand that we have to be using, so it's a matter if your nails are in the right condition to try press on nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It seems like a pretty easy enough thing to give feedback on as well.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

Qualified for the nail study! This is the first one I've qualified for as well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the criteria is pretty wide.  They aren't comparing them to a particular brand that we have to be using, so it's a matter if your nails are in the right condition to try press on nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It seems like a pretty easy enough thing to give feedback on as well.


 Yeah, that is true, but I feel like most studies were pretty limited to the number of people too? Either way, I'm not complaining!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 9, 2012)

never got the invite for the nail study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmhughes02 (Oct 9, 2012)

i wanna do a study dang it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

No new surveys, but I'm currently in the middle of a study. For those doing the mascara, are you liking the first one.. #113?


----------



## amandak88 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if I missed the nail study or if it was never offered to me, but I wish I could have gotten in! That sounds like a good one.

I was kicked out of the foundation one after I said I had "normal" skin.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never got the invite for the nail study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never got an invite either; I just checked my account after being prompted by this board and took the survey.  I think I've only gotten an email from them once or twice before.  If the qualifying survey is not there anymore, it might be perhaps because that home study filled quickly because the criteria was pretty easy to meet.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed the nail study or if it was never offered to me, but I wish I could have gotten in! That sounds like a good one.
> 
> I was kicked out of the foundation one after I said I had "normal" skin.


 I kept going after I said that I had oily/normal, so I bet it's geared towards somewhat oily.  I got what seemed pretty far until the what I needed to cover area which I apparently didn't choose what they were trying to test.

It would be great to see what sort of mattifying product they come up with if indeed that's what they were aiming for.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 9, 2012)

> No new surveys, but I'm currently in the middle of a study. For those doing the mascara, are you liking the first one.. #113?


 My first one is #223, it's They're Real. Second one is #117, maybeline rocket express.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first one is #223, it's They're Real. Second one is #117, maybeline rocket express.


 Yeah mine was the #223 as well for the first week. Really loving this...its consistent with what I already use (Benefit They're Real)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

> My first one is #223, it's They're Real. Second one is #117, maybeline rocket express.





> Yeah mine was the #223 as well for the first week. Really loving this...its consistent with what I already use (Benefit They're Real)


 Oops.. mine is #117 lol and I was prompted to use that one first. I'm liking the definition and length, plus it holds my curl great through a 12 hr shift.Downside is I can't do more than one coat before it clumps my lashes together. Next week is #223 for me.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got DQ'd from a skin survey..One day I will qualify


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah mine was the #223 as well for the first week. Really loving this...its consistent with what I already use (Benefit They're Real)


 Lol, that's because it is They're Real.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe I'm mistaken, but aren't you guys NOT supposed to know what mascara you are using? Don't you think that would impact the quality of the study?


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but aren't you guys NOT supposed to know what mascara you are using? Don't you think that would impact the quality of the study?


 Not for me, I don't have any brand loyalty, I use what works for me.  I'm not going to choose one over the other because it's Benefit vs Maybelline.  I've done an online q and a study for They're Real, and the mod was asking us what other products we liked because she wanted to try other things too.  I'm honest on the surveys after the study, what I like and don't like about the products.  I don't even like They're Real, and I told them that, I'm just trying to use up the one I have so it wouldn't go to waste, now I have another full size one.  Since I didn't pay for it though I don't care that I won't finish it.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but aren't you guys NOT supposed to know what mascara you are using? Don't you think that would impact the quality of the study?


 I haven't peeled the tape off of my tube, so I'll simply say the outer container shape, wand, and formula seem consistent with what I already use, which is Benefit's They're Real. I don't know what mascara I'm using because I don't want to skew my study results in any way.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't peeled the tape off of my tube, so I'll simply say the outer container shape, wand, and formula seem consistent with what I already use, which is Benefit's They're Real. I don't know what mascara I'm using because I don't want to skew my study results in any way.


 Right, because the point of the study is for you all not to know, you know? Even if someone thinks they don't have bias, they do.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang it! I was one question away from qualifying for the new eye serum survey, but I took too long and timed out when they asked what brand I use.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 10, 2012)

New skincare study is up! Just qualified for two cleanser to use with my clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New skincare study is up! Just qualified for two cleanser to use with my clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up. I DnQ because of the type of cleanser I normally use. I think I have the DnQ curse.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right, because the point of the study is for you all not to know, you know? Even if someone thinks they don't have bias, they do.


 Amen. That's why I say it's consistent with what I use. I don't know if it's the same formula or not. It's simply consistent with my everyday mascara and the results I get with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New skincare study is up! Just qualified for two cleanser to use with my clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG! I qualified for the same one! First time EVER!!!! woohooooo!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I qualified for the same one! First time EVER!!!! woohooooo!


 I'm a little jelly! I love my clarisonic! Hope the cleansers are awesome!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a little jelly! I love my clarisonic! Hope the cleansers are awesome!


 I hope the cleansers are awesome too! My clarisonic is my holy grail so I'm super excited



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I qualified for the same one! First time EVER!!!! woohooooo!


 Congrats!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

New Cosmetic survey


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

I had the clarisonic one yesterday, but I don't actually own one so I was, of course, disqualified. also DQd for foundation and never received the nail one. oh well, i'll get lucky one day


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never qualified for a study, but I just received a Lancome eyeliner as a survey compensation!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 12, 2012)

I just qualified for a liquid foundation study, and failed both shampoo+conditioner ones.


----------



## brandyboop (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that is really cool that they send things even if you don't qualify for a study.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never qualified for a study, but I just received a Lancome eyeliner as a survey compensation!!


 Oh nice! I guess they do have to keep if interesting and maintain motivation to keep filling out surveys.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 12, 2012)

I answer the questions constantly, but I have never received a compensation product.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you notice the letter, it says that she completed an informational survey.  Most surveys we do are to "qualify" for a study.  An informational survey would be more along the lines of "What do you think about ... on a 1-10 scale?"  I am a former telephone marketing researcher and although it is easier to do online nowadays, these are the same types of studies we did back then.



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never qualified for a study, but I just received a Lancome eyeliner as a survey compensation!!


----------



## Bethybee (Oct 12, 2012)

I have never qualified for a survey. But just filling out the questioners is enough for me! Just recieved Lancome Artliner in Forest! Looked it up at Macy's and it cost $29.50!! This is my 3rd item I have recieved this year from them and all 3 were at least $25 bucks or more! I love it!


----------



## 19ten20 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just qualified for my first study! Its for the shampoo and conditioner trial. I was hoping for make up studies, but I think I always get DQ'ed since I wear a lot of drug store brands.

-Sarah


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just qualified for a liquid foundation study, and failed both shampoo+conditioner ones.


 Congrats! What product did you say you used?  I got the survey as a second chance since they changed up the qualifications. I use so many different foundations I just wish I knew what to put. Thanks!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

I had 2 hair surveys (23 &amp; 24 something) and filled both out. One I selected Salon brands and the other I selected the drugstore brands or whatever. I do actually switch so I wasn't sure. I ended up getting DQd for both. DQd again for foundation.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 12, 2012)

I use Diorskin Nude liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BabblingBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats! What product did you say you used?  I got the survey as a second chance since they changed up the qualifications. I use so many different foundations I just wish I knew what to put. Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 2 hair surveys (23 &amp; 24 something) and filled both out. One I selected Salon brands and the other I selected the drugstore brands or whatever. I do actually switch so I wasn't sure. I ended up getting DQd for both. DQd again for foundation.


 yeah i had two hair surveys too. one disqualified me b/c i'm black and the other one accepted me b/c i chose that i was white. well i am biracial lol. i finally qualified for a survey after all of this time


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Diorskin Nude liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I dnq on skin type. Oh, well.


----------



## 19ten20 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i had two hair surveys too. one disqualified me b/c i'm black and the other one accepted me b/c i chose that i was white. well i am biracial lol. i finally qualified for a survey after all of this time


I'm biracial too (Hispanic and White) and I hate that I can't choose more than one option on a lot of surveys. I have features from both races so its hard to choose sometimes.

-Sarah


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

I haaaate when they make us write in the brand we use...because I use many different brands of EVERYTHING. I never know which one to put.


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haaaate when they make us write in the brand we use...because I use many different brands of EVERYTHING. I never know which one to put.


 EXACTLY!!! It'll be like what eye shadow brand do you use....and I'm like


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 2 hair surveys (23 &amp; 24 something) and filled both out. One I selected Salon brands and the other I selected the drugstore brands or whatever. I do actually switch so I wasn't sure. I ended up getting DQd for both. DQd again for foundation.


LOL I did the same thing..I wasn't sure which to choose b/c I use pantene and carol's daughter..oh well one day


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I qualified for the same one! First time EVER!!!! woohooooo!


Good for you!!  I totally messed up on that one..I got DQ for listing my cleanser as non-foaming b/c I didn't realize the clarisonic cleanser was a foaming cleanser. I hope you enjoy the study


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 13, 2012)

Woohoo. I just got 2 packages from L'Oreal.

The first was the fake nails for the first actual product study I've qualified for .. but I just took them out and my nail beds are too long to even use them! Even when I cut my nails down so there's no free edge, they are too long!

The second was a thank you gift for Home Product Usage Study IS-12-007. I've taken a million surveys on their site so I have no idea which one that is. It contained a 3.4 oz of Lancome Exfoliance Confort Comforting Exfoliating Cream, which sounds nice and I'll use it! and a Lancome Color Design Sensational Effects Eye Shadow Quad Smooth Hold. Pretty freakin' sweet, and it will go nicely with the Lancome blush they sent me a while ago.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 13, 2012)

I love this testing panel. I have gotten many full size products. A lot of Lancome products. I just got a Lancome eyeliner in a brown color yesterday. Also iv'e gotten 2 loreal mascaras, full size lancome  multi color palette worth like 40 bucks!! I love it! just took 2 surveys and didnt qualify for either one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i think after taking 5 surveys we are sent compensation for taking surveys whether i qualify or not!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this testing panel. I have gotten many full size products. A lot of Lancome products. I just got a Lancome eyeliner in a brown color yesterday. Also iv'e gotten 2 loreal mascaras, full size lancome  multi color palette worth like 40 bucks!! I love it! just took 2 surveys and didnt qualify for either one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i think after taking 5 surveys we are sent compensation for taking surveys whether i qualify or not!


you're sent compensation after doing 5 informational surveys, which are different than qualification surveys.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thatks for the info! I can never really tell what i'm doing! I just go to the site do all the surveys and see what i get. It's been pretty good lately!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 14, 2012)

I got the nails yesterday, and my nail beds are too long. I plan on clipping my nails down as far as possible, to see if it will work. I really want to do the study.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm still doing the mascara study, so I don't see any new studies pop up. Looks like they have interesting ones coming out.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still doing the mascara study, so I don't see any new studies pop up. Looks like they have interesting ones coming out.


 Same here. Nothing new for me but I'm excited to be in a study currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. Nothing new for me but I'm excited to be in a study currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








I wore the 117 last night for a night out with friends and got some good compliments on my long luscious lashes lol...


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm starting the 117 this week! Pretty excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm starting the 117 this week! Pretty excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Works great...I have to keep my lashes lowered for a moment and let it dry, else it curls and lengthens enough to give me black spots on my lids lol!


----------



## sarrahm (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my nails yesterday as well and they look like they were made for kids. Not a single one is long enough to cover one of my nails.


----------



## sarrahm (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my nails yesterday as well and they look like they were made for kids. Not a single one is long enough to cover one of my nails.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the nails yesterday, and my nail beds are too long. I plan on clipping my nails down as far as possible, to see if it will work. I really want to do the study.





> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my nails yesterday as well and they look like they were made for kids. Not a single one is long enough to cover one of my nails.


 yikes. I'm guessing that they won't cover my nails either since I have naturally monster length nails..


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

I have pretty long nail beds and my nails extend over the tip and I didn't have a problem when I took the nails out of the package and matched them up. I'll need to do a little filing on some of them, but they seem pretty ok. I think its because of the way they attach, they can only be the length of your real nail.


----------



## BLee (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, this sounds like fun. Im such a MU tester of my own.


----------



## AJCorletto (Oct 15, 2012)

I just completed a Shampoo/Conditioner Survey! hopefully I will be considered to test products in the future!


----------



## amandak88 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just completed a Shampoo/Conditioner Survey! hopefully I will be considered to test products in the future!


 I think I got the same one! I had computer issues so I had to restart it about three times, but I hope this means I'll be able to test some products in the future. This was my first time getting an informational survey.


----------



## Kizzie421 (Oct 15, 2012)

I signed up and was accepted, but I can never seem to be excepted for test panels. I have a feeling it is because I work in a hair salon and have my cosmetology license. I don't want to lie, but I would love to be able to test products too!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2012)

Yikes. So the nails arrived today and my (natural) nails are definitely way too long for them currently and probably will be even if I clipped them all the way down. I held the pinky nail intended sizes against my pinky nails and my nails are legit almost 2x as long as the press on ones.. Guess I'll find out if it'll somehow work out later this month lol.


----------



## heleny (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies, long-time reader/lurker new member posting.  I recently qualified for my first home study with the L'Oreal test panel, and I'm curious how it all works.  Do they send you the product(s) they want you to test along with directions as to what you're supposed to do?  I'm sure that the T&amp;C I agreed to after I qualified had some more info, but in my excitement at finally qualifying for something, I short of hastily clicked through everything and couldn't get back to the information I thought I saw.  When I log into my account it tells me that I'm participating, and there are still a couple of days until it's supposed to begin, but I have not received any product(s) yet, so I thought I'd ask some of you more seasoned vets.  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heleny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, long-time reader/lurker new member posting.  I recently qualified for my first home study with the L'Oreal test panel, and I'm curious how it all works.  Do they send you the product(s) they want you to test along with directions as to what you're supposed to do?  I'm sure that the T&amp;C I agreed to after I qualified had some more info, but in my excitement at finally qualifying for something, I short of hastily clicked through everything and couldn't get back to the information I thought I saw.  When I log into my account it tells me that I'm participating, and there are still a couple of days until it's supposed to begin, but I have not received any product(s) yet, so I thought I'd ask some of you more seasoned vets.  Thanks!


Yes, they send you the products to test, unless it's an online case study.  You'll get instructions of when to start and stop, and when to expect the survey e-mail you need to complete.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Started the lip product study today. So far, it feels nice and is a nice color. Forgive the stupid hormonal breakout on my lip.


 that is a nice shade.... what is it!?!?!?


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, they send you the products to test, unless it's an online case study.  You'll get instructions of when to start and stop, and when to expect the survey e-mail you need to complete.


I've never gotten a survey like this... if I did, I don't know if I would fill it out. Do they really use the info? Or just for marketing purposes????


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalOrganicB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo. I just got 2 packages from L'Oreal.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the nails yesterday, and my nail beds are too long. I plan on clipping my nails down as far as possible, to see if it will work. I really want to do the study.





> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my nails yesterday as well and they look like they were made for kids. Not a single one is long enough to cover one of my nails.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have pretty long nail beds and my nails extend over the tip and I didn't have a problem when I took the nails out of the package and matched them up. I'll need to do a little filing on some of them, but they seem pretty ok. I think its because of the way they attach, they can only be the length of your real nail.





> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes. So the nails arrived today and my (natural) nails are definitely way too long for them currently and probably will be even if I clipped them all the way down. I held the pinky nail intended sizes against my pinky nails and my nails are legit almost 2x as long as the press on ones.. Guess I'll find out if it'll somehow work out later this month lol.


 Just back from vacation (and having some trouble with time change so I'm up at 4am NY time), and I'm having the same problem.  Even if I cut my nails all the way down, they won't cover my nail.  Do you guys plan to apply them starting from the half oval of your nail bed or are you going to apply them to align with the tips of your nails?  I wonder if they would almost look less weird if aligned with the tips.  Then it just looks like our nails underneath are growing out a little.  I got the nude-ish color so that could work for me.  For those who have the brighter nails, I guess it would be weird.

It's strange since the survey we filled out definitely (right?) asked us if our nails extend beyond the edges of our fingers and then they gave us short nails?  I think I'll email them to ask about application.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

Is anybody else doing the liquid foundation study that started this week?

I'm using the shade #972 and love it! It's super lightweight and has pretty good coverage, and on top of that it contains salicylic acid to help with breakouts.

I wish I knew what product this is, it's working so good for me I actually want to buy it!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I haven't fussed with them since I got them--I actually was afraid of spilling fake nails everywhere in the process of opening the opposite side with the larger nails.  I remember thinking they were a bit small for my small hands and that I'd have to file them down a bit.  I am trying to figure out myself how far I want to go with filing my nails down for the purpose of this survey too.  I didn't read the instructions yet, but I presume they need to be on a clean, polish-free nail?  I was thinking of possibly painting the base for a ruffian manicure bottom if I push them up to the top edge.  I got the pink so I guess I can always do that with an art brush afterwards if it looks bad, and I know I like gold at the base of hot pink. 

So I hear you, I'm not entirely sure how to handle this either.

Also a random thing is realizing that I agreed to do this over the course of Halloween, so there goes a Halloween manicure excuse.  No big deal, but there are a few Halloween-specific polishes that I generally don't use the rest of the year that would have been nice to play with.  Oh well, I'll have to just make it work another time.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So I just received a response back from them (below).  My guess is that they're more concerned about them staying on than whether it covers your entire nail.  So I'm going to apply them to align with my tips (my nails are relatively short-ish right now anyway) which should look less weird than having my nail peek out at the end.  

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Angela,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]If  the [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]â€œpress onâ€[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] nails are too short, [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] please try to [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] make do with what [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]you can to apply to all TEN nails[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt].[/SIZE]  [SIZE=11pt]The instructions you received with your nail shipment should help explain application.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I hope this helps![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Barbara[/SIZE]


----------



## brandyboop (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else doing the liquid foundation study that started this week?
> 
> ...


 I have the same product.  It has helped my breakouts (in just 3 days), but I really wish that it stayed on longer. I agree with the coverage and the color is a perfect match for me. I have the oiliest skin.  I don't think I'll ever find anything that will last all day.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree with you, it kind of melts off after several hours.

I'm assuming it's a tinted moisturizer based on the feel and texture so I doubt it would have a long staying power.



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same product.  It has helped my breakouts (in just 3 days), but I really wish that it stayed on longer. I agree with the coverage and the color is a perfect match for me. I have the oiliest skin.  I don't think I'll ever find anything that will last all day.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just received a response back from them (below).  My guess is that they're more concerned about them staying on than whether it covers your entire nail.  So I'm going to apply them to align with my tips (my nails are relatively short-ish right now anyway) which should look less weird than having my nail peek out at the end.
> 
> ...


 

Good to know.  I just went through the larger sizes and they might be fine.  I did also check out the requirements and see that they don't want you to use any other nail products.  I guess that includes any touch up paint which I doubt will hurt anything, but I'll play by the rules.

In the event of nails coming off, I wonder if they want you to keep wearing the others for the 10 days.  Man, that's going to look silly.  In the event of that, I'm going to pain the rest of mine a pink that matches.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't remember if we agreed to it in the qual survey or if its in the directions, but it said that you have to wear them for the full 10 days or until they look unacceptable or something like that. Unacceptable to me is one nail missing, lol.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't remember if we agreed to it in the qual survey or if its in the directions, but it said that you have to wear them for the full 10 days or until they look unacceptable or something like that. Unacceptable to me is one nail missing, lol.


Yeah, I remember seeing that somewhere too, but I don't see it on this sheet.  I agree with your level of unacceptable.  I am really curious to see if these will stay on for more than a few days.

Side note:  I told my boyfriend I'd be wearing fake nails for a study, and he was pretty appalled.  Haha.  I don't think he'll even notice since these are pretty short.  That will be my personal consumer study.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember seeing that somewhere too, but I don't see it on this sheet.  I agree with your level of unacceptable.  I am really curious to see if these will stay on for more than a few days.
> ...


 Haha, yeah I didn't mention them to my boyfriend, he thinks my nails look best natural with no nail polish at all, lol. His opinion of my finger nails matters very little to me though, lol. 

As far as the statement about when you could take them off, I think it was one of those "do you agree to.." in the survey, and not on the directions.


----------



## brandyboop (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't think of it being a tinted moisturizer, but I bet you are right.


----------



## Souly (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm doing the eye serum test. I was bad &amp; peeked under the label. I got a full size of Lancome's new eye serum w/ the wand thingie! They gave me another eye serum to test - I think its Lancome too but I can't get the label off.


----------



## brandyboop (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm doing the eye serum test. I was bad &amp; peeked under the label. I got a full size of Lancome's new eye serum w/ the wand thingie! They gave me another eye serum to test - I think its Lancome too but I can't get the label off.


 That's really awesome.  I'm looking for a good eye serum/cream.  Please let me know what you think.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 24, 2012)

Ooo..interesting surveys you all have going! I'm excited to have finished the mascara survey and hopefully qualify for something else!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

i just put on the nails.  The are feeling weird, but it's been a while since I even played around with this sort of thing. I cannot imagine that these are going to survive a shower based on the way they are seemingly hovering over my nails, but I'm hopeful.  The adhesive was seriously sticky, so maybe it's going to last.  My bf is going to hate them, so that's going to be fun to torment him with.  Haha.  I wonder if we all got the same brand/type?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just put on the nails.  The are feeling weird, but it's been a while since I even played around with this sort of thing. I cannot imagine that these are going to survive a shower based on the way they are seemingly hovering over my nails, but I'm hopeful.  The adhesive was seriously sticky, so maybe it's going to last.  My bf is going to hate them, so that's going to be fun to torment him with.  Haha.  I wonder if we all got the same brand/type?


 I just put mine on too.  So strange.  I feel like I can't quite type properly.  I've never had press on nails.  The adhesive is so thick that the fake nail is like 1/16" off my nail.  They are feeling secure though.  10 days though????

Off to answer the initial survey.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2012)

I won't be able to put the nails on until 9 or 10PM, I hope they don't mind lol. I unfortunately have to stay at uni late tonight since I have a midterm and a meeting to attend.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been wearing the fake nails for 2.5 hours now. They still feel weird, as I've never worn fake nails before.

They're quite gappy, and because of that I'm sure they'll fall off when I wash my hair.

I do like the bright pink color though.. anyone know of a perfect dupe for it?


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put mine on too.  So strange.  I feel like I can't quite type properly.  I've never had press on nails.  The adhesive is so thick that the fake nail is like 1/16" off my nail.  They are feeling secure though.  10 days though????
> 
> Off to answer the initial survey.


 I'm getting used to it, but there are a few things I've wanted to peel that I had to find alternative techniques for.  This is probably something I should be doing anyway, though.

I hate that gap under the nail and I'm worried I won't be able to keep the area clean.  I'm also already seeing some tipwear/marks in the finish.  : (



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wearing the fake nails for 2.5 hours now. They still feel weird, as I've never worn fake nails before.
> 
> ...


 Zoya Izzy is pretty close, but with a slightly different finish. 

That reminds me I need to keep working on my nail swatches--I pulled out my swatch sticks just now and was easily able to find a close match from my stash.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 25, 2012)

Just started the Clarisonic cleanser test, this should be interesting for two weeks. How long does the nail one last for, just out of curiosity?


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started the Clarisonic cleanser test, this should be interesting for two weeks. How long does the nail one last for, just out of curiosity?


 
10 days or until they start to fall off on their own.  It seems to be mostly testing for wear along with other traits.

I just took my hair down and I'm finding it likes to get hung up on the edges of the nails if I'm not careful.  : (


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't laugh and this might be oversharing--just went to the bathroom and the nails got snagged slightly in my undies. This could be a long 10 days...


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't laugh and this might be oversharing--just went to the bathroom and the nails got snagged slightly in my undies. This could be a long 10 days...


 


> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gosh...mine are waiting at the apartment for me.  I'm a little nervous to put them on now...they sound like they could be dangerous!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh...mine are waiting at the apartment for me.  I'm a little nervous to put them on now...they sound like they could be dangerous!


 Ha ha, not dangerous.  Just a little inconvenient, Id say.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 25, 2012)

These nails are pretty bad, my pinky keeps popping off, idk if I Put the wrong size or if it is a defective piece of sticky but it won't stay on. I do like them though..they were so easy.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't laugh and this might be oversharing--just went to the bathroom and the nails got snagged slightly in my undies. This could be a long 10 days...


 Already down one.  Didn't even realize until I got in the car.  I might give them the benefit of the doubt and put on one of the extras, but after cooking dinner another one is really loose.  The pink is actually chipping off a few already.  I'm super hard on my nails, though, so I'm curious to see if other people have better luck.

I don't think 10 days are in my future.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never had luck with press on nails lol, so I'm happy to miss that study. They'd all fall off within hours of application.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Already down one.  Didn't even realize until I got in the car.  I might give them the benefit of the doubt and put on one of the extras, but after cooking dinner another one is really loose.  The pink is actually chipping off a few already.  I'm super hard on my nails, though, so I'm curious to see if other people have better luck.
> ...


 I lost four in the shower and I hadn't even washed my hair yet. And yeah, the paint was chipping on mine too. Ohhh well. I'll fill out the five day survey, press on nails just don't work in my experience.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, I'm multiposting on accident.  Sorry.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lost four in the shower and I hadn't even washed my hair yet. And yeah, the paint was chipping on mine too. Ohhh well. I'll fill out the five day survey, press on nails just don't work in my experience.


 Down three in 5 hours. I just don't think I'm a press on nail person either. It does not seem like you can get these things anywhere near water.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Down three in 5 hours. I just don't think I'm a press on nail person either. It does not seem like you can get these things anywhere near water.


 
Wow. I have already showered with mine and done the dishes and they are all still on. Mine were also pretty long on my nails and took me away to clip/file down. They seem pretty secure on my nails, but simple to take off (cut a few too short and had to apply new nails).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm trying to do the questionnaire for the nail study and it's asking me for a ballot number/selection - do any of you ladies know what that means?


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to do the questionnaire for the nail study and it's asking me for a ballot number/selection - do any of you ladies know what that means?


 Had the same question and figured out it's listed on the top left-hand corner of the paper they sent with the nails.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2012)

It's on the piece of paper that came with the nails.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's on the piece of paper that came with the nails.


 


> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had the same question and figured out it's listed on the top left-hand corner of the paper they sent with the nails.


 yikes. I've already thrown out the packaging and I must have missed the piece of paper. Do y'all know if it's the same number for everyone? I've emailed them but I doubt they'll get back to me tonight haha.

Never mind, I found it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lost four in the shower and I hadn't even washed my hair yet. And yeah, the paint was chipping on mine too. Ohhh well. I'll fill out the five day survey, press on nails just don't work in my experience.


 Chipping on mine too, but still on. Objectively, they look okay, but they're just not my nails.  And the gap under the nail is driving me batshit.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

I took them off after losing the three.  They all pulled off with little effort; no acetone required.  It makes me wonder if there was user error somewhere, but I followed the directions and they seemed pretty firmly in place for the first hour or so that I did nothing.  Those danged adhesive strips were too thick for me and they encouraged everything I touched to wedge themselves between the real and fake nails.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm wondering if there is more than one adhesive type and that is the point of the study and also one reason why we have ballot numbers, to know which adhesive we received.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if there is more than one adhesive type and that is the point of the study and also one reason why we have ballot numbers, to know which adhesive we received.


 I got nail product #517.

I almost feel like we got the same ones and part of the testing was about what qualities they can claim this product has based on the questions we got, but who knows?


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had mine on for about 3 1/2 hours now and so far, so good.  I did have to file them down quite a bit because I felt they looked really tacky being so long.  Tomorrow will be the real test when I'm on my computer all day at work.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I start the lip product study tomorrow!


 Good !!!


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had the nails on for a little over 24 hours now and they're all still on. The gappiness still grosses me out though.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the black french tip nails.  I've had them on for about 26 hours now.  They are staying on pretty good, but they nail edge is wearing off.  They still look good though.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 26, 2012)

Y'know....we probably shouldn't be giving QUITE as many details out about the studies in which we're involved (such as which actual brands are being received, which in the mascara study we really weren't even supposed to try to find out before doing the study--that's why they use the numbers, after all.)


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 26, 2012)

All 10 nails lasted almost 32 hours. One got snagged in my hair and fell off.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Y'know....we probably shouldn't be giving QUITE as many details out about the studies in which we're involved (such as which actual brands are being received, which in the mascara study we really weren't even supposed to try to find out before doing the study--that's why they use the numbers, after all.)


I don't even know how people can correctly guess the products.

The nails look like every other pair of fake nails I've ever seen. I even peeled off the white labels and still don't know if that's a brand or what. Not that I care though, to be quite honest.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 26, 2012)

> Y'know....we probably shouldn't be giving QUITE as many details out about the studies in which we're involved (such as which actual brands are being received, which in the mascara study we really weren't even supposed to try to find out before doing the study--that's why they use the numbers, after all.)


 I agree, regarding the mascara study. I actually liked them both and previously tried They're Real, but didn't initially recognize the packaging. I didn't put it together until someone posted such. I don't think my responses came up skewed, but can't be sure now, can I? I was only curious to the experience others were having with the products. Oops.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

I joined the test panel a month ago and have gotten 2 surveys thus far (unfortunately, disqualified from both).  I log in about once a week and I'm wondering if I should log in more often (in case surveys are available for a limited period).  How often do you receive surveys?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't even know how people can correctly guess the products.
> ...


 I was thinking about the mascara survey where some folks literally peeled off the tape to see what brands they were testing.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined the test panel a month ago and have gotten 2 surveys thus far (unfortunately, disqualified from both).  I log in about once a week and I'm wondering if I should log in more often (in case surveys are available for a limited period).  How often do you receive surveys?


I log in every few days, but I seem to have new surveys about every 10 days. I've never qualified to do anything though.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined the test panel a month ago and have gotten 2 surveys thus far (unfortunately, disqualified from both).  I log in about once a week and I'm wondering if I should log in more often (in case surveys are available for a limited period).  How often do you receive surveys?


 They rarely send emails when there are new surveys up so I try to remember to log in once every 1-2 days. I think I joined about 3 months ago and I'm currently doing the first study I've qualified for. I believe I've done at least 8 or 9 surveys, and I think only one was informational. Some studies can fill up pretty fast so it'd be a good idea to check more often than once a week.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I log in every few days, but I seem to have new surveys about every 10 days. I've never qualified to do anything though.


 Ok, thanks for the info!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They rarely send emails when there are new surveys up so I try to remember to log in once every 1-2 days. I think I joined about 3 months ago and I'm currently doing the first study I've qualified for. I believe I've done at least 8 or 9 surveys, and I think only one was informational. Some studies can fill up pretty fast so it'd be a good idea to check more often than once a week.


 Thanks for the detailed info and congrats on qualifying for your first study!  

I'm going to bookmark the link so that I remember to visit the site more often.  I haven't gotten e-mails about new surveys either, but I'm assuming that they would only do that if they need more survey responses (which I doubt that they lack).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info and congrats on qualifying for your first study!
> 
> I'm going to bookmark the link so that I remember to visit the site more often.  I haven't gotten e-mails about new surveys either, but I'm assuming that they would only do that if they need more survey responses (which I doubt that they lack).


 No problem and thanks! I hope you get one soon as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's probably a good plan! I never actually read my bookmarks so I just have to go on memory lol. I've only ever gotten 1 email about a survey, and I think that was the skin one where they changed the requirements of who qualifies or not (probably because they were too strict at first and couldn't get enough people?), and of course I didn't qualify for it regardless haha.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 29, 2012)

for people doing the nail survey, after one nail falls off are you going to keep the rest of them on or take them all off?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for people doing the nail survey, after one nail falls off are you going to keep the rest of them on or take them all off?


 When the first fell off, I stuck it back on with another adhesive but made a note of it to myself (it was during the work week and I felt weird with one noticeably missing nail).  Yesterday, a 2nd fell off, but I didn't bother reapplying it.  This morning when I took the 5 day follow-up, I was asked if any had fallen off.  When I responded yes, the survey told me to take the rest off and then I answered survey questions about the removal.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When the first fell off, I stuck it back on with another adhesive but made a note of it to myself (it was during the work week and I felt weird with one noticeably missing nail).  Yesterday, a 2nd fell off, but I didn't bother reapplying it.  This morning when I took the 5 day follow-up, I was asked if any had fallen off.  When I responded yes, the survey told me to take the rest off and then I answered survey questions about the removal.


 Ok thanks. Its funny because I had just taken the 5 day survey and they were all good. And then i was combing through my hair and one the nails got stuck and came off. I can wait 2 days to remove the rest. Thanks!


----------



## missionista (Oct 29, 2012)

Just gave L'Oreal my info today.  Hope I can do some of these!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 31, 2012)

So, about the 7 day survey for the nails.  If I've already taken them off...do I just ignore the survey?


----------



## mermuse (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, about the 7 day survey for the nails.  If I've already taken them off...do I just ignore the survey?


 
I did it.  It seemed like the same questions for the most part--it went straight into the removal questions.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 2, 2012)

Three of my nails come off yesterday.  Should I go ahead and remove them?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three of my nails come off yesterday.  Should I go ahead and remove them?


 If you can stick it out til tomorrow, leave the remainder on.  The survey asks if any came off and then asks you to remove them all.  Then they have questions about the removal process.

Did anyone actually make it through without the nails coming off?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 3, 2012)

Whats the website? I'd love to sign up!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 4, 2012)

I signed up like 2 days ago and got the welcome email today, yay! can't wait to try new stuffs :3


----------



## JessP (Nov 5, 2012)

Did anyone else get invited to complete the SKIN Informational Survey? It only asked me one question (skin type) and then ended.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get invited to complete the SKIN Informational Survey? It only asked me one question (skin type) and then ended.


I just completed it! It's geared towards those of us with oily skin, so that's probably why you were weeded out.


----------



## JessP (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, okay! I replied with "combination" - so close lol. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Nov 5, 2012)

*keeping fingers crossed* that i may have finally actually qualified for a study or something. for once i wasn't disqualified and seemed to finish the survey, but at the end it just said "Thanks" and closed. Anyone know if this survey that is linked to the Skin pre-qualifying survey from a few weeks ago will lead to a study? i've been filling out surveys for a few months, but have yet to qualify for anything, so hoping this time is the charm!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 6, 2012)

Got to the end of the 'oily' survey too, but my thank you message at the end just said that I pre-qualified for another survey, and that I will see that survey when it becomes available....The second to last question I got was: Y/N do you use a moisturizer for 'oily' skin. To be continued I guess.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got to the end of the 'oily' survey too, but my thank you message at the end just said that I pre-qualified for another survey, and that I will see that survey when it becomes available....The second to last question I got was: Y/N do you use a moisturizer for 'oily' skin. To be continued I guess.


I got the exact same thing, mine just said thank you too but didn't mention pre-qualifying for another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Nov 6, 2012)

I got the skin type prequalifyer back around when people were getting the press on nails qualifiers.  I just took the actual full survey last night as it's "ready" now.  It was about signs when your skin feels dirty and how you know.  Interesting....


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just finished the pre-qualifying survey and got the following message at the end: 'Thank you for your responses.  You have qualified for the upcoming Informational Survey.  WHEN the Informational Survey date is confirmed you will be contacted.'  

*crossing my fingers that I actually get to complete a survey*


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

this is awesome! i hope i can become involved with the surveys


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got the email about the compensation for completing the nail study and was wondering what compensations in the past have been like.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 9, 2012)

You can expect L'oreal, Lancome, Kiehl's, Essie, Maybelline - those are the brands of the compensation products I've received in the past.



> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email about the compensation for completing the nail study and was wondering what compensations in the past have been like.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 9, 2012)

Bummer. Did the mascara test before the nail test happened, but have heard nothing. Ah well.


----------



## page5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does it usually take the full 4 weeks to receive compensation products? I completed a study 3.5 weeks ago and haven't received anything yet. It was my first one so I am very interested to see what they send me.


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it usually take the full 4 weeks to receive compensation products? I completed a study 3.5 weeks ago and haven't received anything yet. It was my first one so I am very interested to see what they send me.


 Yes, it usually takes a while but you will get them. I have gotten compensation 3 times so far with some amazing products. Kiehls, Lancome Palletes, Loreal, Vichy etc...

It's wonderful!!!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 10, 2012)

I got compensation for doing the oily skin survey already! Just a sample of Shu Uemura cleansing oil (I must not have qualified to go any farther) but I am super excited to try it!


----------



## AuntOly (Nov 10, 2012)

> Does it usually take the full 4 weeks to receive compensation products? I completed a study 3.5 weeks ago and haven't received anything yet. It was my first one so I am very interested to see what they send me.Â


 Did you do the foundation study. I have not received compensation for it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> I got compensation for doing the oily skin survey already! Just a sample of Shu Uemura cleansing oil (I must not have qualified to go any farther) but I am super excited to try it! Â


 I received the same thing! Only I don't know if it's because of surveys done or that I recently finished a study.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you do the foundation study. I have not received compensation for it.


 Same, still waiting for the compensation.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got compensation for doing the oily skin survey already! Just a sample of Shu Uemura cleansing oil (I must not have qualified to go any farther) but I am super excited to try it!


 That was a compensation? I got that for filling out a form on Facebook...are you sure you didn't do the same thing and then forgot?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> That was a compensation? I got that for filling out a form on Facebook...are you sure you didn't do the same thing and then forgot?


 Did you fill it out on Shu Umera's page? The mailing address is L'Oreal, but not the consumer testing.. L'Oreal Canada, actually. I just did the mascara study and enough pre qual surveys, but didn't know what to expect..plus I got two full sized mascaras, which makes me happy enough lol.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you fill it out on Shu Umera's page? The mailing address is L'Oreal, but not the consumer testing.. L'Oreal Canada, actually. I just did the mascara study and enough pre qual surveys, but didn't know what to expect..plus I got two full sized mascaras, which makes me happy enough lol.


 This is why I'm pretty sure the Shu IS NOT compensatory for any surveys. I've done informational surveys before and it's always been something GOOD after 5(always full-sized), never anything for ones where you don't qualify for a survey (which has happened to me bunches of times now). I'm standing by thinking it's definitely a freebie, not a compensation.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> This is why I'm pretty sure the Shu IS NOT compensatory for any surveys. I've done informational surveys before and it's always been something GOOD after 5(always full-sized), never anything for ones where you don't qualify for a survey (which has happened to me bunches of times now). I'm standing by thinking it's definitely a freebie, not a compensation.


 Awesome, I can't keep track of the random FB freebiesÂ I've filled out lately. Lol, everything from tea to perfume..! I don't really pay attention to differentiate between the survey types and can't recall how many I've filled out now. I just check on occasion and take them when they pop up. So, there's no point worrying over getting a package..but I wouldn't complain if they chose to send me anything for compensation lol.


----------



## page5 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you do the foundation study. I have not received compensation for it.


 Yes, it was the foundation study. I really liked all three of the ones we tested - better than any of the foundations or BB creams I am currently using or have used in the past. They need to let us know if they market them!  Since I completed the foundation study, I haven't had any surveys or prequalifications to complete. Is there a certain wait period between completing a study and being eligible for another?


----------



## kimisatiger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link. I just signed up!


----------



## erinkins (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone gotten compensation/a compensation email for the mascara study. I completed both the surveys but haven't received any emails.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the foundation study. I really liked all three of the ones we tested - better than any of the foundations or BB creams I am currently using or have used in the past. They need to let us know if they market them!  Since I completed the foundation study, I haven't had any surveys or prequalifications to complete. Is there a certain wait period between completing a study and being eligible for another?


 I was thinking the same thing, my dashboard has been empty since I enrolled in this study.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was a compensation? I got that for filling out a form on Facebook...are you sure you didn't do the same thing and then forgot?


 hmm, now that I think about it, I must have forgot I did it. I guess I just assumed it was for filling out a survey since the return address said L'Oreal.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> I was thinking the same thing, my dashboard has been empty since I enrolled in this study.


 I finished the mascara study in October and just last week a new survey popped up. So, two weeks or so to wait for me.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 12, 2012)

I couldn't believe how much I liked the 3 foundations/bb creams either.  I wonder if part of it is the mystery of not knowing?  I'm not a product snob or anything, my favorite tinted moisturizer for years was Neutrogena and now I'm kind of in-between a bunch of different foundations and haven't found a clear winner.  Miracle Skin Transformer is really nice but I have full sizes of so many bb creams to get through, I bought Too Faced's BB cream before opening my packages which had two from Canadian and U.S. Glossyboxes, plus I still have MakeUp Forever's foundation and even Bare Escentuals that my mom bought me.  I haven't really given that a chance though.  I should.  So I shouldn't be buying any more foundations/tinted moisturizers but if I found my holy grail, I think I'd settle down with it for a while.  Thus, the three mystery foundations are alluring me.  Knowing that I shouldn't know what they are to not ruin the point of the consumer testing, though, I feel content just having tried them and hope I stumble across one in the future.  It's crazy with L'Oreal that it could be high end, drug store or a competitor.  I won't know it when I stumble across it again.  They color matched me well, too.  That was nice.  I can't wait to see what they send as a thank you gift.


----------



## AuntOly (Nov 12, 2012)

My favorite if the foundations was #1, then 3, then 2. I could swear 1 was Colorstay and 3 was Covergirl with olay


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite if the foundations was #1, then 3, then 2. I could swear 1 was Colorstay and 3 was Covergirl with olay


 I'm becoming very aware lately that drugstore makeup is getting better and better and a lot of the time is even better than the high end stuff.  My holy grail mascara is L'Oreal Double Extend and I keep trying the ones that I get sent in beauty boxes that are $42 or $35 or $24 and my $11 one beats them all out so far.  I think I'm spoiled by the fibers, regular mascara just can't compete with the volume and length that fiber mascaras bring, plus I forget that I'm not wearing my old favorite when I try them and I'm surprised by flakiness, smudging and dark circles.  I have TooFaced's fiber mascara coming, I hear good things about that, but really, I should just stop looking since none compare to the good old standby.  I hope they never discontinue it.

I haven't really played around with drugstore eyeshadows lately.  I think I'm so used to Urban Decay and the no creasing that I'm not sure about other ones.  But I did get 2 of the E.L.F. palettes because they looked fun, the Disney ones, so I'll try those out and see how they stack up.  With a good primer, they should be fine.  It's not like I need 16 hours of heavy duty wear time or anything.  It is a bit humid here and that does cause creasing sometimes.  It makes sense that lower priced eyeshadows are probably getting better formulas these days too.  Heck, it's all a gamble, I have some Tarte eyeshadows that crease sometimes.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten compensation/a compensation email for the mascara study. I completed both the surveys but haven't received any emails.


 just got a full size kiehls pink grapefruit bodywash for doing the study!


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.kiehls.com/Aromatic-Blends%3A-Nashi-Blossom-Pink-Grapefruit---Liquid-Body-Cleanser/1052,default,pd.html?start=6&amp;cgid=body-cleansers-scrubs

wow 24 bucks retail


----------



## missionista (Nov 13, 2012)

I got a questionnaire to fill out today for what I think was the foundation test!  I was so excited, as it is the first one I've done since signing up with them.  Sadly, I got booted out for my answer about what form of foundation I use...

Hope another questionnaire pops up soon.


----------



## erinkins (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, I got the same thing in the mail today!



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got a full size kiehls pink grapefruit bodywash for doing the study!


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a questionnaire to fill out today for what I think was the foundation test!  I was so excited, as it is the first one I've done since signing up with them.  Sadly, I got booted out for my answer about what form of foundation I use...
> 
> Hope another questionnaire pops up soon.


I got this one too but got booted for being Hispanic. They must have a limited shade selection for testing.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 13, 2012)

I received compensation for the foundation study I did.  It's a L'oreal true match blush in Apricot Kiss.  I wasn't even expecting anything...so yay!


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got a Kiehls - Creme de Corps Soy Milk and Honey Body Polish - 6.8 oz  with some other gifts for compensation a couple months back. 

I'm not usually a fan of body wash but i love this one!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 16, 2012)

Got an email about 5 minutes ago saying that there is a new study available, but see nothing when I log in. I'm assuming it's because I just completed a study and can't see anything yet, but maybe some of you ladies can see and complete the survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 16, 2012)

same thing happened to me: email, logged in &lt;20 after the email, and no survey. I finished the clarisonic study 1(?) week ago...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2012)

Haven't had anything pop up in a while, and I usually check daily. Booo..


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my thank you gift for the nail study!  Lancome Absolue hand cream.


----------



## AuntOly (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my compensation for the foundation study. Keils lip balm, LancÃ´me eyeshadow palette and maybelline gel eyeliner.


----------



## AuntOly (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 that's NICE! specially the LancÃ´me palette, it looks super cute!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Totally just got a full size Kiehl's cleanser for normal to oily skin. I was SO excited! I did the moisturizer study several months back and I actually missed out on the final survey because it said I had a day to fill it out and I just couldn't get around to it. I thought I had totally missed out on the whole compensation part. I then got an email a couple of weeks ago asking for address confirmation. Now I'm so excited! I love cleansers like this. http://www.kiehls.com/Ultra-Facial-Oil-Free-Cleanser/3605975080865,default,pd.html


----------



## onthecontrary (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally just got a full size Kiehl's cleanser for normal to oily skin. I was SO excited! I did the moisturizer study several months back and I actually missed out on the final survey because it said I had a day to fill it out and I just couldn't get around to it. I thought I had totally missed out on the whole compensation part. I then got an email a couple of weeks ago asking for address confirmation. Now I'm so excited! I love cleansers like this. http://www.kiehls.com/Ultra-Facial-Oil-Free-Cleanser/3605975080865,default,pd.html


 I just got that too for the SKINformational survey!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what to do if I forgot my password? I clicked on the link, but it shows an error...And I cannot find the email they initially sent..:/


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got the Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser today, too! I had NO IDEA that I would receive compensation for just participating in the surveys. I thought you only received products when you were accepted into a study. WOW!!

I mean, a full-size 5oz Kiehl's cleanser for taking a 2-minute survey?!?! CRAZYPANTS!


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my thank you gift for the nail study!  Lancome Absolue hand cream.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally just got a full size Kiehl's cleanser for normal to oily skin. I was SO excited! I did the moisturizer study several months back and I actually missed out on the final survey because it said I had a day to fill it out and I just couldn't get around to it. I thought I had totally missed out on the whole compensation part. I then got an email a couple of weeks ago asking for address confirmation. Now I'm so excited! I love cleansers like this. http://www.kiehls.com/Ultra-Facial-Oil-Free-Cleanser/3605975080865,default,pd.html


 Me as well.  I just used it on my end of the day oily face and it really did a great job.  I love it.

Waiting on the hand cream now, I guess.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PineappleChick (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally just got a full size Kiehl's cleanser for normal to oily skin. I was SO excited! I did the moisturizer study several months back and I actually missed out on the final survey because it said I had a day to fill it out and I just couldn't get around to it. I thought I had totally missed out on the whole compensation part. I then got an email a couple of weeks ago asking for address confirmation. Now I'm so excited! I love cleansers like this. http://www.kiehls.com/Ultra-Facial-Oil-Free-Cleanser/3605975080865,default,pd.html


 I just got one of those too in the mail. I was surprised because I also thought you only received items when you were in a study, not just for taking a survey! I'm not complaining though, I've never tried anything from Kiehl's before.


----------



## JessP (Nov 19, 2012)

I went downstairs to my mailbox after reading all these commentrs and also found the Kiehl's cleanser - how awesome! Full size and totally perfect for my skin, love it!


----------



## joshualamberg54 (Nov 19, 2012)

So far, it is best that in cases where companies are wanting testers, it's best to be honest when making profiles. They're looking for acne, skin tone, chemically treated hair, etc.. if we qualify, great, but calexxia is spot on.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the Kiehl's cleanser today too!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got my hand cream for the fake nail test, and I'm pretty impressed with it.  Yeah, it's a little bit greasy (prob partially due to SPF), but I have been looking for a good preventative aging product for hands that has sunscreen in it.  You think this would be a more common thing, but it's really not. 

Plus, I still really love the Kiehl's face wash too which is impressive since I have a variety of face washes that I already use for different reasons.  This one is mildly exfoliating, creamy and gentle, yet removed lots of oil.  They are lucking out because they introduced me to new products I will likely end up repurchasing.  I guess that worked out really well for them, didn't it?

In the meantime, I haven't seen many survey opportunities since Sandy.  Has anyone else even seen any surveys lately?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the Kiehl's as well. I was like, "compensation for what?"

I actually hadn't gotten into a study because of the darn question, "Are you pregnant?" That kicks me out of everything so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 20, 2012)

Got my compensation for the nail study just now! Also the Lancome Absolue hand cream. I gave it to my grandma since I have no need for a product like that lol


----------



## mermuse (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my compensation for the nail study just now! Also the Lancome Absolue hand cream. I gave it to my grandma since I have no need for a product like that lol


 The way I see it is that it's probably best to start putting sunscreen on your hands early as a preventative measure against sunspots &amp; aging.  It's probably not going to be able to do too much once they're there, I'd imagine.  Someone was telling me that they had been looking for spf hand lotion a while back, and I figured that would be a great thing to get into while I'm still young to protect my hands now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The way I see it is that it's probably best to start putting sunscreen on your hands early as a preventative measure against sunspots &amp; aging.  It's probably not going to be able to do too much once they're there, I'd imagine.  Someone was telling me that they had been looking for spf hand lotion a while back, and I figured that would be a great thing to get into while I'm still young to protect my hands now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm pretty tan/dark skinned (for an East Asian at least) so I've always felt like I don't have to worry as much about sun damage as people with fairer complexions. It also helps that I live somewhere really humid, albeit crazy sunny. Genetics seems to be on my side too - my mum is 52 and doesn't have a single wrinkle on her face or hands and my grandma is closing in on 80 and is often mistaken for being in her 50s. I'm 20 and still get offered the kid's menu in restaurants on a regular basis - it's pretty sad how people ask me what grade of middle school I'm in when I'm in fact a senior in college lol. I'll probably look into preventative creams and such in the future, but for now moisturizers aren't even in my vocabulary haha.

My grandma's already tried the hand cream though and she loves it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandak88 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my hand cream for the fake nail test, and I'm pretty impressed with it.  Yeah, it's a little bit greasy (prob partially due to SPF), but I have been looking for a good preventative aging product for hands that has sunscreen in it.  You think this would be a more common thing, but it's really not.
> 
> ...


 I haven't had any survey opportunities since Sandy and maybe even a little before. I wasn't sure if I was in the minority on that though! I hope some pop up soon!!


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't had a survey or questionnaire since the foundation study in September. I check every day or two.


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Nov 20, 2012)

I signed up and got my welcome email the next day and qualified for a study after my first survey thingy. Truth is I think they want more people who use a ton of drugstore products. I barely use any high brand makeup except a couple of things by NYX and the rest is just drugstore. I honestly just don't see the difference in the more high brand expensive makeup than the drugstore brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BlingAndbeautyS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up and got my welcome email the next day and qualified for a study after my first survey thingy. Truth is I think they want more people who use a ton of drugstore products. I barely use any high brand makeup except a couple of things by NYX and the rest is just drugstore. I honestly just don't see the difference in the more high brand expensive makeup than the drugstore brands.


 I do see a difference, specially foundations, nothing has made me more satisfied than my MUF HD foundation, it's my HG and I didn't mind paying $40ish for it, it's just amazing...

Lip sticks and lip gloss, I don't mind if they're drugstore, I actually picked up a few over the weekend and loved them.

I wish I could try out some NYX, but I want to see the products in front of me before I buy them, and no store near me has NYX, it's sad!

I check every day for surveys and never see anything...


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Nov 23, 2012)

> I do see a difference, specially foundations, nothing has made me more satisfied than my MUF HD foundation, it's my HG and I didn't mind paying $40ish for it, it's just amazing... Lip sticks and lip gloss, I don't mind if they're drugstore, I actually picked up a few over the weekend and loved them. I wish I could try out some NYX, but I want to see the products in front of me before I buy them, and no store near me has NYX, it's sad! I check every day for surveys and never see anything...


 beautymadn3ss ..Can you wear purple eye shadow? I have a NYX triple eye shadow in purples TS6 It is new and unused except I did swatch it once . My eyes are like a deep copper color and although I can wear pretty much any color the purples just don't look right on me http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-20-trio-eye-shadow.aspx You can have it if you want it for just the shipping of $1.64. Everybody has got to try a NYX eye shadow at least once!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BlingAndbeautyS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> beautymadn3ss ..Can you wear purple eye shadow? I have a NYX triple eye shadow in purples TS6 It is new and unused except I did swatch it once . My eyes are like a deep copper color and although I can wear pretty much any color the purples just don't look right on me http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-20-trio-eye-shadow.aspx
> 
> You can have it if you want it for just the shipping of $1.64. Everybody has got to try a NYX eye shadow at least once!


 yes yes I can wear purple eyeshadow! That would be sooo awesome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(You just made my day XD ) Send me a pm to arrange it?


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Nov 26, 2012)

> yes yes I can wear purple eyeshadow! That would be sooo awesome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(You just made my day XD ) Send me a pm to arrange it?


OK I sent you a PM! YAY you're gonna love NYX!


----------



## Souly (Nov 26, 2012)

I got this for the eye serum study


----------



## LoriTG (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I came across this new thread. I've filled out the basic registration page and hope I'll hear from them. Like "tgooberbutt," my skin tone doesn't really match the ethnicity classification so I hope they don't choose colors based on that.


 Me too! I just filled it out too! They said they will be sending me an email with my logon info. I'll let you guys know what happens next.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got into a foundation study.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got a study notification and got kicked out after my ethnicity..Not sure if they were wanting darker skin tones?


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a study notification and got kicked out after my ethnicity..Not sure if they were wanting darker skin tones?


 

The last survey I did I got kicked out after I put that I was Hispanic. They may only have a few shades to test and are looking for specific matches.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's not fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm Hispanic, but my family has an European background, so I'm really light(wear light-medium), they should ask what skin shade you usually wear or something and not your ethnicity...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2012)

I chose Hispanic and I got into the study today.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 29, 2012)

I still haven't gotten any products or studies. I refuse to give up! BzzAgent took a while to get rolling for me, too, and now I get all sorts of campaigns from them.


----------



## LoriTG (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still haven't gotten any products or studies. I refuse to give up! BzzAgent took a while to get rolling for me, too, and now I get all sorts of campaigns from them.


 Thanks sleepykat for talking about BzzAgent. I never heard of it and I thought I would see what it's about. I signed up and filled out all the surveys!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriTG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks sleepykat for talking about BzzAgent. I never heard of it and I thought I would see what it's about. I signed up and filled out all the surveys!


 We've got a thread going about it... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121726/bzz-agent-consumer-testing-panel-aka-lookie-what-i-got-to-try-out


----------



## wadedl (Nov 29, 2012)

I got into the study even though it said I did not qualify at the end of the survey. It asked about BB Cream and foundation.


----------



## kat46 (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't had any surveys in about a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I log in every day too. Anybody else not feeling the love???


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had any surveys in about a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I log in every day too. Anybody else not feeling the love???


 same here, I always check and I never have surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandak88 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had any surveys in about a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I log in every day too. Anybody else not feeling the love???


 Same here! I don't think I've had anything since about mid October. It's bumming me out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Nov 29, 2012)

I even tried updating my contact info... still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! I don't think I've had anything since about mid October. It's bumming me out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes. I haven't even seen a survey on my page in two months. I've never qualified for a product test (except one that they wanted me to dye my hair brown, ha!) and I've only qualified for one informational survey. I didn't get anything for it, either. But that's okay. I just want to participate soon. I keep hoping, but I may be cursed from so much failure.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 30, 2012)

I did one study in October and nothing since then. Eventually we'll see some action ladies.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 30, 2012)

I just signed up for this, so hopefully I'll gt some stuff soon!

How long did it take you guys to get stuff?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for this, so hopefully I'll gt some stuff soon!
> 
> How long did it take you guys to get stuff?


 It depends..There are questionnaire surveys you fill out to see if you qualify for studies. Some informational surveys will qualify you(after taken x amount) for compensentory items/products. Generally, it appears most of us strike out several times, if not the majority and land studies on occasion.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It depends..There are questionnaire surveys you fill out to see if you qualify for studies. Some informational surveys will qualify you(after taken x amount) for compensentory items/products. Generally, it appears most of us strike out several times, if not the majority and land studies on occasion.


 I filled out all of the surveys that were available at the time, and I plan on checking back on a regular basis.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 4, 2012)

Got  my first thank you gift ever! I finished the Clarisonic study 3(?) weeks ago, and got a LOreal infallible eyeliner and studio secrets quad as a thank you in the the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

Just noticed that there were two surveys on my account! I took them and got into a lip balm study which I'm so excited about (I love lip balms lol). The other one is a pre-qualification survey for some sort of cleanser I think.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

I got in on the lip balm study too! Thanks for posting, I probably wouldn't have checked otherwise.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

I also got the lipbalm study and echo amberlaps thanks, as I would have never checked either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Dec 10, 2012)

I qualified for the lip balm study too!  This is my first one!  I love lip balms and I'm still on the search for my HG balm.  I made it all the way through the other survey too.  I've only ever made it all the way through one survey, so I'm stoked!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the lip balm study too!  This is my first one!  I love lip balms and I'm still on the search for my HG balm.  I made it all the way through the other survey too.  I've only ever made it all the way through one survey, so I'm stoked!


The thing that sucks is if you love this lipbalm, you might not be able to buy it lol. But yay first study!

I had a lot of fun with the other study I did and the thank you product is a nice bonus too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 10, 2012)

@JessP - Thanks for the heads-up, just qualified for the lip balm study as well...never would have checked otherwise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MUT rocks!

Also filled out the cleanser survey..seemed to have gotten through to the end....we'll see where it goes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

the lipbalm seems similar to the nail study in that its really easy to qualify lol.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the Lip Balm study to. Yay!


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay! Glad to be of help and super happy you all got in, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be fun to compare notes, and like some of you, this is also my first study!

I'm curious about the cleanser one as well - it seems I also got to the end of the survey so we'll see what comes of it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Glad to be of help and super happy you all got in, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be fun to compare notes, and like some of you, this is also my first study!
> 
> I'm curious about the cleanser one as well - it seems I also got to the end of the survey so we'll see what comes of it!


I've noticed with the prequalification studies I just never hear anything again, even though it seems I've gotten all the way through. I try not to think about them, lol.


----------



## dd62 (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome! First study I actually got in to!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

I got kicked out of the lip balm when I said I purchased mine in department stores.  Truth is, I have several that I switch between, but I have mostly been using ones that cannot be purchased at the drug store.


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha...whoops, answered a question wrong for the lip balm study.  




  Bewaaarrrre, *insert spooky noise of choice here* it isn't that easy for some of us dingbats.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 10, 2012)

I didnt have a survey about the lip balm study but I did finish the facial cleanser survey. I probably didn't get the lip one since I will be starting a study on Jan 4th.


----------



## melonz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is so extremely frustrating!!! I never qualify. I got to the question about which tint you'd prefer and then it said I didn't qualify. /sigh


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so extremely frustrating!!! I never qualify. I got to the question about which tint you'd prefer and then it said I didn't qualify. /sigh


 I was disqualified at the same question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

Didn't qualify for the balm study because I said I use department store brands..oops lol.. I wish there was an option that you could choose multiple options because most of us probably do.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so extremely frustrating!!! I never qualify. I got to the question about which tint you'd prefer and then it said I didn't qualify. /sigh


 me too. whomp whomp l'oreal


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

same...which one did you guys pick? I picked mauve-pink and didn't qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would've been my first study 






also completed the cleanser one.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 10, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Wida (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe they've run out of the mauve-pink, because I chose that and I was accepted.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they've run out of the mauve-pink, because I chose that and I was accepted.


 i would've been happy with clear. that's not a reasonable reason to kick me out, imo. don't offer it if you don't have it.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i would've been happy with clear. that's not a reasonable reason to kick me out, imo. don't offer it if you don't have it.


Agreed. They should have had a "don't care" option. I was so excited. Today's the first day I've gotten any surveys other than the welcome ones and I got kicked from both :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

Ya I was super excited too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 10, 2012)

Kicked out of lip balm study.  Got all the way through the cleanser study so might be called for that.


----------



## amandak88 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so extremely frustrating!!! I never qualify. I got to the question about which tint you'd prefer and then it said I didn't qualify. /sigh


 Same here! I was really looking forward to this one too! I'm a lip balm junkie.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

I did the lip balm one and selected clear but that I would take the mauve/pink if clear was not available and that was the end for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got through the skin care with a we will contact you if you are selected.  Oh well.  Better to have some surveys than none!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the lip balm one and selected clear but that I would take the mauve/pink if clear was not available and that was the end for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got through the skin care with a we will contact you if you are selected.  Oh well.  Better to have some surveys than none!


I chose mauve/pink and that was the end for me. Guess it was something else that kicked me out.


----------



## missionista (Dec 10, 2012)

I got kicked out of the lip balm survey at the first question--I don't suffer from particularly chapped lips.  Oh, well.

BUT!  I made it all the way through the cleanser questionnaire!  Here's hoping...


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm thinking the cleanser questionnaire is going to relate to what cleanser you told it you used.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

I use Clinique.



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking the cleanser questionnaire is going to relate to what cleanser you told it you used.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Clinique.


 XD I do too! well not right now cuz I ran out and I'm using the murad I got from Sephora, but for the last idk 7 months I've been using the clinique one and I just love it!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2012)

I love it too!  I am wanting to try the L'Oreal Youth code (it was in all the best of beauty it seemed like this year) but I have some Clinique left and I just got a sample of the Neutrogena Grapefruit one.  part of me wants to "mix it up" and the other part is like, "if it works why change?"  All the pains of being a beauty junkie!
Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

XD I do too! well not right now cuz I ran out and I'm using the murad I got from Sephora, but for the last idk 7 months I've been using the clinique one and I just love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kat46 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so extremely frustrating!!! I never qualify. I got to the question about which tint you'd prefer and then it said I didn't qualify. /sigh


same here! I thought I made it through. I never qualify.

I got an If or When on the cleanser study though.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same...which one did you guys pick? I picked mauve-pink and didn't qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would've been my first study
> 
> ...


Ha! I picked clear and was disqualified.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

that's so weird O.O


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Ha! I picked clear and was disqualified.


 Wtf? Loreal doesn't make sense.


----------



## sarrahm (Dec 11, 2012)

I got all the way to the "select which color you would like to wear" in the lip study and got booted for selecting mauve/pink. Sometimes their selection criteria baffles me!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 11, 2012)

I too got kicked for choosing mauve-pink. Oh well. I would be happy with clear as well.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 11, 2012)

looks like I'm the only one who didn't get into the lip balm study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got kicked out after saying I would prefer the pink-mauve to clear. I only chose the colored one because I've never tried a colored lip balm and usually prefer clear. oh well.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got kicked out when I said I bought most of my stuff from high end stores. Maybe they are looking for drugstore people??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like I'm the only one who didn't get into the lip balm study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got kicked out after saying I would prefer the pink-mauve to clear. I only chose the colored one because I've never tried a colored lip balm and usually prefer clear. oh well.


 nope, not the only one, most of us got kicked for the same reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 11, 2012)

I chose drug store and clear and still got kicked out at the very end.  I thought I had finally made it when they asked if I would try other colors..teasers!!




lol


----------



## kat46 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wtf? Loreal doesn't make sense.


I know! so confusing.


----------



## becarr50 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have never qualified for anything. Maybe I'm just in the wrong age group? Lol.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if/when you do qualify do they contact you via snail mail, the L'oreal site or email?  I have never qualifed for anything, recieved anything and hope to in the future!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 11, 2012)

It asked if you normally wear tinted lip balm and so if you did and selected mauve-pink you got in and if you said you normally wear non tinted and selected clear you got in? Like it wants you to compare what you already use to the one they are sending.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was kicked out at the end when I picked mauve-pink too.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if/when you do qualify do they contact you via snail mail, the L'oreal site or email?  I have never qualifed for anything, recieved anything and hope to in the future!


 e-mail with a list of rules and to make sure that you still want to do the study and then they send the package via ups. i'm in the middle of a hair study right now, so i don't know what's next besides getting a gift a few weeks after the end of the study


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never qualified for anything. Maybe I'm just in the wrong age group? Lol.


 i'm in my late 20s and qualified for a study. not sure if you're in that age group.


----------



## skin care (Dec 11, 2012)

L'Oreal product is very good and effective. It definitely works. I am in favor of L'Oreal.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  Oooh I wonder what you will get!  



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> e-mail with a list of rules and to make sure that you still want to do the study and then they send the package via ups. i'm in the middle of a hair study right now, so i don't know what's next besides getting a gift a few weeks after the end of the study


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info!  Oooh I wonder what you will get!


 you're welcome. i saw people write on this board about some of the items that they get such as lancome, l'oreal, kiehl's, etc. when they complete a study. the study materials are the package that i was talking about earlier (from ups)


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

All good info!  I am kind of excited that L'oreal is accquiring UD just for the fact that in the future it could be a potential compensation gift!  Is that wrong?



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're welcome. i saw people write on this board about some of the items that they get such as lancome, l'oreal, kiehl's, etc. when they complete a study. the study materials are the package that i was talking about earlier (from ups)


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All good info!  I am kind of excited that L'oreal is accquiring UD just for the fact that in the future it could be a potential compensation gift!  Is that wrong?


 Oooh I didn't even think of that! How awesome would that be!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

A girl can dream right???!!!!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I didn't even think of that! How awesome would that be!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All good info!  I am kind of excited that L'oreal is accquiring UD just for the fact that in the future it could be a potential compensation gift!  Is that wrong?


 not at all. i thought about writing that but i don't know. i wonder if they do if they will give us something from the naked collection. that would be awesome. i swear that ud made the word 'naked' a common term, at least in the beauty industry, lol


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It asked if you normally wear tinted lip balm and so if you did and selected mauve-pink you got in and if you said you normally wear non tinted and selected clear you got in? Like it wants you to compare what you already use to the one they are sending.


 That makes sense!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* 

It asked if you normally wear tinted lip balm and so if you did and selected mauve-pink you got in and if you said you normally wear non tinted and selected clear you got in? Like it wants you to compare what you already use to the one they are sending.

It was the total opposite for me I said I wear non tinted lip balm and selected to try the mauve-pink. I got into the study.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 12, 2012)

> That makes sense!


 Except I said I usually wear tinted and selected tinted and got kicked out lol!


----------



## becarr50 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm in my late 20s and qualified for a study. not sure if you're in that age group.


 I'm 26, so we are probably choosing the same age group. It was just a guess. I try to always answer the surveys honestly. I've been really lucky with BzzAgent about getting great campaigns, so I guess I can't be too sad that I've been trying for a year with L'oreal and haven't gotten past any of the preliminaries.


----------



## Wida (Dec 12, 2012)

I just checked my account again, and there was a new survey.  It was about BB cream this time and I seemed to get all the way through it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

Ty for that! You made me look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just in case, I said I use BB cream, Missha, 1-3times a week, I use all the products listed+ BB cream minus foundation, 18-30 group, combo skin, fair to medium, Caucasian/white(born in hispanic country, but my family is an european mix),  and I'm in the northeast...got all the way through too! Hope I get in &lt;3


----------



## kat46 (Dec 12, 2012)

I got through the bb cream survey also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually use L'Oreal BB cream... maybe I will finally get to test something!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 12, 2012)

I got all the way through and said I didn't use BB cream. Basically the rest of the questions were demographics. I'm pale, white, with normal to dry skin, and from the south. Fingers crossed. I'm actually looking for a BB cream I like, and I haven't found one at all.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 12, 2012)

Can someone give me some insight here.. I signed up for the testing panel a few weeks ago but never received the email with my panel number and pin number.. Did anyone else have this problem? I really want to participate!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2012)

I seem to have gotten through the BB cream one as well. Let's hope I get into it!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone give me some insight here.. I signed up for the testing panel a few weeks ago but never received the email with my panel number and pin number.. Did anyone else have this problem? I really want to participate!


 eMail/use the contact page - They have a pretty spotty track-record when it comes to assigning ID#s and passwords. It's taken a few people a couple of weeks to hunt them down and get an account, but there does not seem to be a rhyme or reason as to how/when they drop the ball on contacting.


----------



## missionista (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seem to have gotten through the BB cream one as well. Let's hope I get into it!


 Me too!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 14, 2012)

I got an 'IF or WHEN you qualify' for a BB cream prequalification study today. I usually get kicked out before I get that far.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my lip balm today! Now I am supposed to wait until January 7 to use it.


----------



## Lainy (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my lip balm today! Now I am supposed to wait until January 7 to use it.


 

I got mine today! Is yours clear or tinted?


----------



## easteregg (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello!  I've done the panel for a couple of years know and haven't been chosen for a study.  Go ahead and do all of the surveys that you can; they will send you full-size items for your time.  I've received a Lancome mascara, Pantene and other brands shampoo &amp; conditioner, a Garnier face cream and other products I can't remember.  They don't send a notice; the items just show up in my box.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got it today as well! Tinted - "Mauve-pink," looks pretty deep though...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!  I've done the panel for a couple of years know and haven't been chosen for a study.  Go ahead and do all of the surveys that you can; they will send you full-size items for your time.  I've received a Lancome mascara, Pantene and other brands shampoo &amp; conditioner, a Garnier face cream and other products I can't remember.  They don't send a notice; the items just show up in my box.  Hope this helps!


 yay glad to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a couple of surveys, but no studies yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I hope to get freebies XD haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 20, 2012)

I finally got to pick up my packages in the States and included was the thank you gift for participating in the Foundation study.  I'll admit, I was wondering what goodies they'd send but they really outdid themselves, I wonder if they send everyone who finishes the same study the same thing or a mix?  I did treat the study seriously and filled in the questionnaire thoroughly and thoughtfully because I value market research.  I was just hoping for one thing but they sent me three.  A gorgeous Lancome eyeshadow quad in the most beautiful green shades that I love, a Maybelline gel pot eyeliner with brush in brown and something Kiehl's in a tube, I'm thinking it was lipgloss but it could be lotion, I was unpacking a lot of stuff that day and have to look again.  I had seen before where people got things that personally wouldn't have been of use to me so I'd end up giving them to my Grandma, like hand lotion, so I was blown away by what they sent, it was perfect for me and my coloring and tastes.  It was a great experience and I'd recommend it to anyone to keep trying to get in, it takes time but one day there will be a study perfect for you.

I have also done the pre-qualification studies so maybe they lumped my fill out 5 or 6 surveys and get a compensation prize with my completed study prize?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

wow congrats on the goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 21, 2012)

I got the tinted lip balm.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been signed up for about 5 months and haven't got picked yet


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I got this to , I've made it through a few surveys but still haven't got anything just if a when lol grr , it's frustrating because I never get all the way through and the few times I have ifs and when's grr



> I got an 'IF or WHEN you qualify' for a BB cream prequalification study today. I usually get kicked out before I get that far.


----------



## yoru (Dec 21, 2012)

I've signed up the first day I say this post and so far nothing for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got a survey today wanting to know if I used a foundation airbrush system...which I don't, and promptly got kicked out....


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a survey today wanting to know if I used a foundation airbrush system...which I don't, and promptly got kicked out....


 Same here =/


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a survey today wanting to know if I used a foundation airbrush system...which I don't, and promptly got kicked out....


Same.




But, but, but I want to try one!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 28, 2012)

Took the survey, I actually own the Temptu. However, because of the dry weather I don't use the machine in the winter. I hope I get into the testing group though....


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't even pass to the second page...are you guys over the 18-24 group? I'm there...thinking that might be the reason?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even pass to the second page...are you guys over the 18-24 group? I'm there...thinking that might be the reason?


 I'm 28 and I made it to the question about if I use an airbrush system...


----------



## lovepink (Dec 29, 2012)

My age didn't get me kicked out, the fact I don't use foundation did!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess it was probably my age.. D:


----------



## kat46 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was kicked out when they asked which system I used. The wrong one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easteregg (Jan 2, 2013)

From what I hear, market research is so, so valuable to a company like this.  They probably think it is a great deal for them to only send us a few full-size products.  Works out for all I suppose!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 2, 2013)

Got kicked out at the airbrush system too.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was kicked out the airbrush one also.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jan 3, 2013)

> Hello!Â  I've done the panel for a couple of years know and haven't been chosen for a study.Â  Go ahead and do all of the surveys that you can; they will send you full-size items for your time.Â  I've received a Lancome mascara, Pantene and other brands shampoo &amp; conditioner, a Garnier face cream and other products I can't remember.Â  They don't send a notice; the items just show up in my box.Â  Hope this helps!


 Thank you for this! I still have yet to get into a study as well. I'm still hoping I do!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 4, 2013)

Is anyone else supposed to start a foundation study today?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else supposed to start a foundation study today?


 I got an e-mail from them earlier today to fill out another survey and I passed.  I think it's a matter of me getting the tester in the mail...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an e-mail from them earlier today to fill out another survey and I passed.  I think it's a matter of me getting the tester in the mail...


 Thats weird because I already received my tester a few weeks ago and the study was from today to the 11th I think. But it has disappeared from my screen.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an e-mail from them earlier today to fill out another survey and I passed.  I think it's a matter of me getting the tester in the mail...


 I think thats a separate foundations study than the one she was asking about above, I also saw it in my account. Lucky you that you passed!

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else supposed to start a foundation study today?
I start it today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think thats a separate foundations study than the one she was asking about above, I also saw it in my account. Lucky you that you passed!
> 
> I start it today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh okay.  The questions are similar to the previous study.  I'm surprised that I passed too, lol


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think thats a separate foundations study than the one she was asking about above, I also saw it in my account. Lucky you that you passed!
> 
> I start it today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Did you have a survey you had to fill out today?


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jan 5, 2013)

I got the skin care line to test. I get all my tests through "Allure" magazine. I filled out a survey, said I qualified in about 5 days, and got a full sized set (over $70 value) a few days later. I like it. A LOT. Allure sends me a "tester" about once a month. I've gotten mascara, perfume, lip balm, shampoo, lots of stuff. I like being a preferred Allure insider. Always quick with new information &amp; products. Always full sized too.


----------



## dd62 (Jan 5, 2013)

> I got the skin care line to test. I get all my tests through "Allure" magazine. I filled out a survey, said I qualified in about 5 days, and got a full sized set (over $70 value) a few days later. I like it. A LOT. Allure sends me a "tester" about once a month. I've gotten mascara, perfume, lip balm, shampoo, lots of stuff. I like being a preferred Allure insider. Always quick with new information &amp; products. Always full sized too.


 How do you become an allure tester?


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a survey you had to fill out today?


 No not the day the foundation study is supposed to be started (which is the 4th, if we have the same study?). On the paper with information you get along with the product they send to test out it says how many days or weeks you have to test the product out and when you will have a survey up to evaluate the product.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the skin care line to test. I get all my tests through "Allure" magazine. I filled out a survey, said I qualified in about 5 days, and got a full sized set (over $70 value) a few days later. I like it. A LOT. Allure sends me a "tester" about once a month. I've gotten mascara, perfume, lip balm, shampoo, lots of stuff. I like being a preferred Allure insider. Always quick with new information &amp; products. Always full sized too.


 That sounds pretty awesome. How did you go on about becoming an Allure insider?


----------



## easteregg (Jan 6, 2013)

It's esy be be an Allure Insider.  Just sign up on the website.  I've been on it for years and have never gotten anything though.


----------



## camerafly (Jan 7, 2013)

I used this link to sign up. https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=322&amp;r=Xd1042A1pEaPytmUnp3esA&amp;a=567&amp;fromdetect=1


----------



## JessP (Jan 7, 2013)

Who else started the lip balm study today? I opted for the clear balm and it smells like Halls cough drops.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Who else started the lip balm study today? I opted for the clear balm and it smells like Halls cough drops.


 I'm testing a tinted version, and yep - it's like a cross between lipstick and vicks vapo-rub scents....


----------



## page5 (Jan 7, 2013)

I received the tinted lip product and it has a menthol scent too. The directions say I can't use any othe lip balm or lip moisturizer and can use it up to 4x a day. However, do you think it is okay to use lipstick and/or lipgloss?


----------



## JessP (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering that as well. I think I'm going to since I use lip balm way more than 4x a day! I'm going to need another lip product to sub in for the other times I use balm.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 7, 2013)

Very minty. I have the tinted one. It is not a terrible flavor but not completely appealing either.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 8, 2013)

Check the site, guys.  There's a new survey up for moisturizer, it looks like.  I got kicked out due to the moisturizer I use but I hope some of you qualify.  Good luck.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the site, guys.  There's a new survey up for moisturizer, it looks like.  I got kicked out due to the moisturizer I use but I hope some of you qualify.  Good luck.


 Thanks for the heads up! - I got DQ'd on the brand :/


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yay! I actually qualified for something. I passed the moisturizer one. All it said was wait for some video I have to watch at the end of the week.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 8, 2013)

DQ-ed on frequency of use :/ someday


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

Took the survey, got kicked out, age group is 18-24, I use all the products listed, form of moisturizer is lotion and not anti-aging which is what got me kicked out D:


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2013)

I didn't get booted out. *crosses everything* I wanna try something!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 8, 2013)

I finished the survey, but it said the study wasn't right for me...so I got to the end, but got dq'ed..oh well.. Maybe next time?


----------



## amandak88 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took the survey, got kicked out, age group is 18-24, I use all the products listed, form of moisturizer is lotion and not anti-aging which is what got me kicked out D:


 Same for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took the survey, got kicked out, age group is 18-24, I use all the products listed, form of moisturizer is lotion and not anti-aging which is what got me kicked out D:


 Same =/

Seems I always get booted...


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 8, 2013)

Got kicked out after I said my moisturizer was luxury instead of drug store.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got kicked out after I said my moisturizer was luxury instead of drug store.


 They never seem to like luxury products.  It seems like they only want drugstore users. =/


----------



## page5 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it depends . . . I got into a foundation study when I answered that I used Lancome.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

Add me to the list of kick outs.  When I said my moisturizer was just a moisturizer not anti aging I got the boot.

I want to get through enough surveys to get a free goodie!  I would like to participate in a survey too but a goodie would make me happy too.  Alas I have only ever got all the way to the end of 1 or 2 so maybe in 3 more?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

I got all the way to the end in a BB cream one and got nothing after that :S


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

question... DQ? Don't Qualify? taking a guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

I think DQ means disqualified.  Or maybe that is sports lingo.  That's what it meant when I was a swimmer....



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question... DQ? Don't Qualify? taking a guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

oh that makes sense XD I'm a dummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

No you are not!  Don't qualify is a good guess.  Seeing DQ makes me think of Dairy Queen.  I love ice cream!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh that makes sense XD I'm a dummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 8, 2013)

Got kicked out after saying I don't use an anti-aging moisturizer.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

XD oh the ice cream!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get booted out. *crosses everything* I wanna try something!!!


 I think this was just for a survey, not a product test  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't gotten a survey or a product test since the lipstick one, I'm readyyyyy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2013)

Made it to the end of the survey, I hope I qualify...I never get the informational surveys!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

I got goodies for a shampoo/conditioner study that I completed in December! Yay me!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 9, 2013)

All of us got thru the BB cream one.. because they were just compiling information for a POSSIBLE future study. I have yet to qualify but I keep taking the surveys hoping one day to get lucky!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow!  That looks awesome!  Enjoy!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got goodies for a shampoo/conditioner study that I completed in December! Yay me!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 9, 2013)

I prequalified with anti-aging cream.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! - I got DQ'd on the brand :/


 No problem.  I figure if we all check the site now and again and let our friends here know of opportunities, it'll help all of us, I love to see the ladies here get into studies.  Congrats to those who got through!  I was disqualified for luxury brand lotion, too.  Sometimes I feel like I wish they gave us multiple choices on what we use, because I use a plethora of creams and potions and lotions and would know how to compare new ones to what I'm used to in all ranges.  But - I do agree that if we're used to a crazy expensive lotion or cream, a continued user of a more reasonably priced lotion may be a better candidate for the study.  It's not completely fair to be using the best thing for us that may be expensive and have it compared to something cheaper, in their eyes.  I feel that a lot of the lotions/creams are overpriced and that you can get similar results for cheaper, the same way you can buy designer jeans or jeans from Wal-Mart.  They're both jeans, they both cover my butt but one may feel a little nicer and look a little better.  Yet I've found a lot of thrifted clothing that I love as well.  What to do, what to do?  Do I love the more expensive lotions/creams?  Yes.  Am I fooled/intrigued by fancy packaging and marketing campaigns, exotic ingredients and the promise of something new?  Definitely.  Ah, the perils of being a woman.  It is a lot of fun, though, I'll admit.  Here's to more studies!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got goodies for a shampoo/conditioner study that I completed in December! Yay me!


 Love that!  Isn't it awesome to get a really nice gift in the mail for doing fun surveys and studies?  I really like the Double Extend mascara, it's sister Double Extend Beauty Tubes is my holy grail mascara.  Thanks for sharing, I love to see what other people get.  Yay you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got goodies for a shampoo/conditioner study that I completed in December! Yay me!


 Those are some nice goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats ^^


----------



## kat46 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prequalified with anti-aging cream.


 me too!


----------



## dd62 (Jan 14, 2013)

So I filled out the final survey questionnaire today for the Lip Balm. I think I messed up. It asked for a Ballot number and _I_'m pretty sure I entered the wrong number. Any idea if i'll still get the compensation?


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone know the brand of the clear lip balm? I love this stuff and will be sad when my tube is empty. It's made my lips look awesome and seems to have cleared up my peely/chapped lips.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

New surveys up girls! Edited- I just got into a 10 week bb cream study, my very first study I'm so excited woot!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New surveys up girls!
> 
> Edited-
> ...


 No surveys available on my account =/


----------



## AuntOly (Jan 15, 2013)

I got the bb study too. I am a little confused if it is 10 different creams or the same cream for 10 weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No surveys available on my account =/


 none on mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

10 diffrent creams you use a diffrent cream every week and after each week you fill out a surgery about that spacific cream. I read everything lol.... I'm excited for this!!



> I got the bb study too. I am a little confused if it is 10 different creams or the same cream for 10 weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

If any one gets this survey at the end where it ask if you have any severely dry skin and 2 other questions say no


----------



## lunadust (Jan 15, 2013)

I got into the bb cream one and i'm excited! It is ten different creams and I've been wanting to try more bb creams!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If any one gets this survey at the end where it ask if you have any severely dry skin and 2 other questions say no


 Do you think its the best idea to tell people how to get into the test? I think loreal is looking for people with specific qualities for a reason.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got into the BB cream as well.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got into the BB Cream study too. I've been wanting to try more BB Creams. Yay!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

Lucky ladies! No new studies for me.


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got into the BB cream study, it is my first one. I am very excited.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lucky ladies! No new studies for me.







     I vow to use more emoticons to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> :dito: Â  Â  Â I vow to use more emoticons to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Lol, very nice!


----------



## Elara (Jan 15, 2013)

OMG.  I got into the BB cream study too.  This is the first study I have gotten in.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 15, 2013)

Yay! I got into the BB cream study too! I'm so pumped up! Congrats everyone.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 15, 2013)

Omg I just got into my first study too! Soooooo excited


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been lurking around for a while now and decided to join. Hi ladies! I also got in the bb cream study and I'm so excited this is my second study.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

I got in to the BB cream study! So excited, because I have been trying different BB creams trying to find the perfect one! I love both Missha and Skin79 but I'd love to find a drugstore/locally available one I like, as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 15, 2013)

I have no idea why I didn't get into the BB cream study. All it asked me was what state I live in and my ethnicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea why I didn't get into the BB cream study. All it asked me was what state I live in and my ethnicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same here. i got kicked out after i told them i lived in virginia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm



> same here. i got kicked out after i told them i lived in virginia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


, I live in wv and I got in.... Weird...


----------



## mermuse (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea why I didn't get into the BB cream study. All it asked me was what state I live in and my ethnicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup.

I wonder if/why the state was a criteria?  Hmm.  Oh well.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 15, 2013)

I got into the BB Cream study and it is the first time I've ever gotten in. *high fives the other first timers* I am so excited. I was starting to think I'd never qualify for anything. But I love BB cream and I've only ever tried one type before, so this will be fun. The only sad part is that they will likely not tell us what we are trying so, if I find one I like better than my Dr Jart, I won't know what it is. lol

But maybe I'll get something high end as a reward afterwards. *rubs greedy palms together*


----------



## petitamour (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi! I got into the BB cream study, too. I haven't agreed yet though - the consent form kind of freaked me out. Is that normal? 

I'm probably just paranoid, but where it said 'these products may have not been tested to be safe' kind of erk-ed me out a bit. I'm just crazy, right?


----------



## petitamour (Jan 15, 2013)

I accepted. I just went with 'I'm crazy' and I'm now in for the incredibly long haul.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

I am hoping that the tubes will just be covered with tape so if i like one, i can see what it is after the study, that is how the lip butter one was.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't wait 10 bb creams 10!!!!! The study starts feb. 2 You girls that's done them b4 How soon do you think we will get them?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

yayyyyy!! I got in too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

I got into the BB study! I'm so excited! 10 different BB's!! Does anyone think they are going to be full size or just a 3 days sample size?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the BB study! I'm so excited! 10 different BB's!! Does anyone think they are going to be full size or just a 3 days sample size?


 I SO hope they are full size!! Yay to goo hoarding!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow full size would be amazing! I'm hoping a 10wk study will bring a big Gifts at the end of the study!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 15, 2013)

I am thinking it will be small bottles, I hope they are a decent size though. Also do you think it will be 10 completely different creams, or do you think they randomized only a couple of BB's to see if they got the same results on different weeks?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 15, 2013)

I would LOVE if the BB creams are full size but I can't imagine that they are. But ive never done a study so what so what do I know. I do hope they are at least deluxe samples instead of just a tiny bit of product squeezed into a small jar. Sooooo excited for the compensation after too!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

It would be mice if they were, but I'd say it will be a week supply, it only has to be enough for 3 days.... Edit: nice not mice lmao


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't get into this one, congrats lucky ladies!  Especially first timers, it's so fun and you get good stuff at the end.  In my foundation study, I tried three foundations, each for a week, and they weren't full size and weren't labelled except with the product number that L'Oreal gave them on a sticker.  There would be no way to peel the sticker off and find out what they were, they weren't in their original packaging.  I would have loved that, the foundations that I tested were all pretty good and I'd definitely be open to buying them if I knew what they were.  But as it is, it was fun to do and to know that my feedback and testing might help them even in the tiniest bit, maybe they'll show up on our shelves at our local stores or online or I'll find them somewhere, somehow.

They really did match my coloring well.  I was surprised about that.  Also, I was under the impression that they were lower price points which made me excited for the quality of drugstore foundations.  Who knows, though, one could have been Chanel, one could have been Maybelline and one could have been Lancome.  

About the failing to get in from being in a different state - maybe they only have so many slots for each state?  I know these surveys fill up fast.

Have fun trying the BB creams, ladies!  It's like being a kid in a candy store.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got into the BB study too, first one I have qualified for!!  Just what I need, ten more bottles of goo, LOL

But I think this could be fun!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope it's not foil packets though D:


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not foil packets though D:


I hope not too, I always make such a mess with products in foils...

Does anyone know how they ship the products to us for testing (USPS, UPS, Fedex, etc)?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

Me too! I got a Naked Skin sample from UD and was using it yesterday...it was a MESS!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

How do they know our skintone? I signed up a long time ago so I can't remember if they asked what shade our skin is. I know it asked in the survey but caucasian can be lots of different tones.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

well following the principle of asian bb creams, the skin color shouldn't matter cuz the bb cream is supposed to be adjust(?) to any skin tone


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well following the principle of asian bb creams, the skin color shouldn't matter cuz the bb cream is supposed to be adjust(?) to any skin tone


 All the BB creams I have are tinted for an "almost" specific skin tone.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 15, 2013)

> Wow full size would be amazing! I'm hoping a 10wk study will bring a big Gifts at the end of the study!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 15, 2013)

The survey said a gift bag of makeup hair care etc. I can't wait to see what we get. Also said trail sizes of the bb cream but I don't know how big of a trail they will be.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

yes, there are a lot of bb creams that have different shades, but there are others that come in just 1 shade, I found 4 Asian ones without a lot of searching that come in 1 shade


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope not too, I always make such a mess with products in foils...
> ...


 UPS.  It'll just randomly show up at your door from a guy named Ira in NJ.  No shipping notice or anything.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> UPS.  It'll just randomly show up at your door.  No shipping notice or anything.


 When I did the nail strip study I got mine via USPS - just found an envelope crammed in my mailbox one day. I guess what service they use depends on the size of the item(s) they send?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

That's awesome then! It'll be a surprise XD


----------



## amandak88 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm pretty excited that I got into this study! It's my first one and I've been trying to find the perfect BB cream! Hopefully I will find it by the time the study ends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I did the nail strip study I got mine via USPS - just found an envelope crammed in my mailbox one day. I guess what service they use depends on the size of the item(s) they send?


 Perhaps.  I did a shampoo/conditioner study and I tested two of them each.  The rewards that I received for testing (the L'Oreal/Lancome stuff) also randomly showed up at my door from UPS from this Ira dude in Jersey.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know how to update your shipping address after you've been accepted for a study?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how to update your shipping address after you've been accepted for a study?


 Try the update contact info button?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2013)

I did not get into the BB study but I wasn't suprised as I do not use foundation or BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully they will be ramping up with new studies and I will make it into one!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 15, 2013)

> same here. i got kicked out after i told them i lived in virginia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 weird, I got in and I live in va! Maybe they had enough people from the va area already!??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking it will be small bottles, I hope they are a decent size though. Also do you think it will be 10 completely different creams, or do you think they randomized only a couple of BB's to see if they got the same results on different weeks?


 I agree, it is probably going to be small sizes, but as long as they are big enough to use for the intended amount of time, I'll be happy.

There might be some multiples...in the lip butter study I did, we got three products, and two were the same (formulation could have been different, but in packaging and appearance, they were the same).


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 16, 2013)

I filled out the form as soon as people started mentioning it on here. Oh well.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 16, 2013)

woo! yay! I got in the BB cream study too! My first one.

I use L'oreal BB cream and I love it... I hope they aren't going to discontinue that one 



 it's nearly HG for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't think they will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of people love it ;P and it's fairly new


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> UPS.  It'll just randomly show up at your door from a guy named Ira in NJ.  No shipping notice or anything.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I did a shampoo/conditioner study and I tested two of them each.  The rewards that I received for testing (the L'Oreal/Lancome stuff) also randomly showed up at my door from UPS from this Ira dude in Jersey.


Sounds to me like I need to get to know this Ira guy a little better. He seems to be the _Man With The Goods_.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 16, 2013)

I qualified for the BB Cream study! It's my first study that I got into from the L'Oreal Panel. WOOOHOOO.


----------



## dd62 (Jan 16, 2013)

My account is not even showing a survey.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 16, 2013)

It told me I wasn't right for this survey. How often do you ladies get surveys? I've had my account for 5 months and this is my first survey so I was hoping to get it.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is not even showing a survey.


 I think that means their quota has been met. Atleast thats what the email told me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is not even showing a survey.


 Same...even when people were still qualifying my account didn't show anything.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same...even when people were still qualifying my account didn't show anything.


 Did you get an email? In the email it said if your account was not showing it, it was filled.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get an email? In the email it said if your account was not showing it, it was filled.


 Nope. No email...


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you know if you continue to get surveys when you are in a study? I just want to know if I should continue to check my account.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 16, 2013)

For those of you who didn't get in, keep in mind that they do not email you every time there is a survey available, and even when they do, it has already been up for some time.  The studies fill up fast. Check your account on a regular basis to see if there is a new survey.  I have filled out many qualifiers that I didn't get into and this is my second product study.  i have never gotten an email saying a study was available for me.  I would see that this thread was updated and check for what was being talked about.  that is how I know a study is available.  Last month there was a prequalifier, I belive you had to pass that to get this qualifier.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. No email...


 Then I don't think you were invited/qualified for the survey. Usually they'll email you if you qualify for a survey.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't qualified for a survey in a long time, not sure why. Maybe my features are too boring to contribute to research hahah.


----------



## lilmonkeymom (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello! New here....though I've lurked for a while. I got into the BB cream study too! So excited. Just wanted to add that I've never received an email letting me know I had a new survey. I just check the site daily.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2013)

I check my account on a regular basis along with this thread.

And I've only gotten notified about a survey once, but have done about 5, so they definitely don't always email you about them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you know if you continue to get surveys when you are in a study? I just want to know if I should continue to check my account.


 Yes, the other study I did lasted three weeks and I had several surveys during that time.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you know if you continue to get surveys when you are in a study? I just want to know if I should continue to check my account.


 You will get surveys for future studys as long as they are not within that period of time. I don't think you can be in 2 studies at once.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never gotten an email for a survey, but I check the site almost daily and that's how I find out


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I don't think you were invited/qualified for the survey. Usually they'll email you if you qualify for a survey.


 i don't think this is true... i NEVER get emails from them and I got accepted into the study..


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think this is true... i NEVER get emails from them and I got accepted into the study..


Agreed. They almost never send me emails, I just login to see if there is anything new.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never gotten an email, I checked the site today and I got booted out after I said I was in Texas. Ugh!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, the other study I did lasted three weeks and I had several surveys during that time.


Good to know.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't understand these pre qualifiers, I answer the most basic things and then they tell me I don't qualify. I'm not complaining since it's free, but it just makes no sense. Does anyone know how these work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand these pre qualifiers, I answer the most basic things and then they tell me I don't qualify. I'm not complaining since it's free, but it just makes no sense. Does anyone know how these work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are looking for a certain demographic so if you don't fit what they are looking for you get booted from the study.


----------



## jkweck (Jan 16, 2013)

I just logged in and took the survey.....once I said I was from NV, I was no longer qualified


----------



## katlyne (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkweck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged in and took the survey.....once I said I was from NV, I was no longer qualified


 haha. you got further than I did. once I said I was 18-25 they said NOPE! lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha. you got further than I did. once I said I was 18-25 they said NOPE! lol


 Thats what I put too and I got through. Maybe they need only a certain amount of people from each age group so they get more diverse results?


----------



## jkweck (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha. you got further than I did. once I said I was 18-25 they said NOPE! lol


 Well..... I am quite a bit older than that.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah once I said where I was from I got booted.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 16, 2013)

It is frustrating sometimes, but I guess they want really specific people to test certain things. This is the first time I've qualified and it seems like I've taken a million surveys.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 16, 2013)

Just got my User ID and password today 



  Filled out all the mapping questions, so now I guess I just wait......


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is frustrating sometimes, but I guess they want really specific people to test certain things. This is the first time I've qualified and it seems like I've taken a million surveys.


 Yep, I've been a member for quite a long time and this will only be my 2nd study, though I've taken about a billion screeners.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand these pre qualifiers, I answer the most basic things and then they tell me I don't qualify. I'm not complaining since it's free, but it just makes no sense. Does anyone know how these work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For each product, they have very specific demographics they are looking for. They might be looking only for people of a certain age, or from a certain region, or even of a certain ethnicity or skintone, and then beyond those basic things there are also things like usage habits, brands normally used, etc.

This program will only be useful to them if they limit the tests to the appropriate audience for each one. For example, they'll not want to send out wrinkle cream for an 18 year old to test. And if they're trying to get a wide span of data, it won't happen if they have, say, 1000 subjects from one state and none from the others. 

It is frustrating but eventually you will be the right demographic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Jan 17, 2013)

Now I always wonder when I take the surveys what they are looking for when they ask if you are under the care of a dermatologist. I answer that am not and wonder if it really matters.... Does anyone have some insight?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now I always wonder when I take the surveys what they are looking for when they ask if you are under the care of a dermatologist. I answer that am not and wonder if it really matters.... Does anyone have some insight?


 For the studies I've seen, people who have answered yes don't get in...could be to avoid possible issues and reactions, or testing products that might impair the derm's treatment?


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 18, 2013)

> Now I always wonder when I take the surveys what they are looking for when they ask if you are under the care of a dermatologist. I answer that am not and wonder if it really matters.... Does anyone have some insight?


i always say no cause I'm not, but I would say they wouldn't want you to be because then you would be putting creams n stuff on your face from the derm. And I think they just want you using what they send you.... Just a guess.... Edited for typo


----------



## Robinssa (Jan 18, 2013)

I was selected for a 10 week BB Cream test - it said the creams will include a schedule of when to wear them. This should be interesting.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was selected for a 10 week BB Cream test - it said the creams will include a schedule of when to wear them. This should be interesting.


 
Lucky girl!!!!!! I hope I get something soon.  Have fun playing and let us know how it goes.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 18, 2013)

If you prequalified for the BB cream study there are is a survey of 2 questions. They said the package should be received the week of 1/25/13


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you prequalified for the BB cream study there are is a survey of 2 questions. They said the package should be received the week of 1/25/13


Just got this notification too. Mine says they would be sending around 1/25/13 and if we didn't get it by 2/4/13 we should notify them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, and make sure you go fill it out if you qualitied, because they need to know your skin tone!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I'm so excited can't believe we are getting them next week or so :3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

What was that other survey for, not the one w two questions, but the other one, was it also for the bb study?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 18, 2013)

The other one only asked about my job. Maybe just an informational survey?


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The other one only asked about my job. Maybe just an informational survey?


 
I just did that as well.  As soon as I said "Other" it dropped me


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 18, 2013)

> I just did that as well. Â As soon as I said "Other" it dropped meÂ


 me too I thought that was all the questions. I didn't fit in any of the categories


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

I only got like 1 question though I think...bad memory


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm qualified for the BB cream test and I'm very sure the two surveys/questions were only informational.  The email said "Before we ship the product package next week, we require two  addtional [_sic_] questions."  

If you got the two surveys this morning, you weren't dropped!  They're just gathering more info about their sample pool.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The other one only asked about my job. Maybe just an informational survey?


 I think maybe just informational to find out what your occupation is. I chose 'education/professor' and the survey also eneded after.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think maybe just informational to find out what your occupation is. I chose 'education/professor' and the survey also eneded after.


 Yeah I put HR and it ended for me too.  It didn't say anything along the lines of "sorry, you didn't qualify for this survey, blah, blah, blah"


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 18, 2013)

Got my lip balm thank you gift...came fast!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice! I've heard good things about that mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 18, 2013)

I put the salon because i do hair and it asked me questions like what I did in the salon and I don't remember what else just like what kind of duties I did or w/e....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just did that as well.  As soon as I said "Other" it dropped me


 Same. I was looking for "student" lol. I almost put "engineer" since that's what I'm studying but didn't know if I should since I haven't graduated yet.


----------



## stellar136 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was really disappointed when I didn't get into the bb cream study!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too bad. I did not get far at all. Just age and like j posted before the question about being under the care of a derm which I am not


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lip balm thank you gift...came fast!!!


 
That's been my HG for years now.  I've drifted to Tarte, Dior and Armani yet, I still come back......


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 18, 2013)

That's good to know, though does it smudge or raccoon out at the end of the day? My oily eyelids and I need a formula that does not go anywhere at all.....

Quote:

Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice! I've heard good things about that mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's been my HG for years now.  I've drifted to Tarte, Dior and Armani yet, I still come back......


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThat's good to know, though does it smudge or raccoon out at the end of the day? My oily eyelids and I need a formula that does not go anywhere at all.....


 
Its never raccooned or smudged on me.  It may appear "wet" at the beginning but gets better and better after a few uses.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 18, 2013)

this was my gift for the last foundation study


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lip balm thank you gift...came fast!!!


 Same here!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 18, 2013)

I took a survey and it kicked me out after I said I was a teacher. I was looking for student like others said but ultimately decided to just put what I was studying in school.

It never said I didn't qualify it just said something like check back often for more surveys or something.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 19, 2013)

Quick question, You guys that's been doing this a while, do you get more/better gifts the longer more complicated the study? Like the lip balm study didn't last very long and y'all got like 1 thing.... The bb study will be 10wks will we get more than 1 thing? I know I've seen that they have sent people LancÃ´me eyeshadow palette, I've only ever tried there mascara I'm hoping to get to try a eyeshadow... but it's all free so what ever I get ill be happy..., but a girl can dream lol Thanx guys!


----------



## amandak88 (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question,
> 
> You guys that's been doing this a while, do you get more/better gifts the longer more complicated the study? Like the lip balm study didn't last very long and y'all got like 1 thing.... The bb study will be 10wks will we get more than 1 thing? I know I've seen that they have sent people LancÃ´me eyeshadow palette, I've only ever tried there mascara I'm hoping to get to try a eyeshadow... but it's all free so what ever I get ill be happy..., but a girl can dream lol Thanx guys!


 At the end of the survey for the BB cream study, I think it was before or after it gave all the disclaimers, it said that those that participated would receive a gift bag of beauty items. Or it might have said an assortment of beauty items. Either way, it implied more than one item. I'm not sure if it goes by the length of study or not as this is my first time being accepted for a study. But I think it makes sense for them to go by the length since a 10 week commitment is a bigger deal than a few days. 

I think it's really nice that they send gifts after studies at all. It's a great way to get familiar with L'Oreal's different lines!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 19, 2013)

So for the questions about work did anyone get past the what your occupation is? 

I wonder of it was just an informational questionnaire or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a survey and it kicked me out after I said I was a teacher. I was looking for student like others said but ultimately decided to just put what I was studying in school.
> 
> It never said I didn't qualify it just said something like check back often for more surveys or something.


 I think that was just a brief survey, I don't think anyone got "kicked out"...the only person who has had more than the two questions was smeone who worked at a salon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question,
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 19, 2013)

After a year plus, I still haven't qualified for anything.  Its a bit discouraging and im about ready to just unsubscribe.  Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a year plus, I still haven't qualified for anything.  Its a bit discouraging and im about ready to just unsubscribe.  Anyone else having the same problem?


 It took me a loooong time to qualify for anything. Now I'm getting ready for my 2nd study and I've done a couple of Informational surveys, too.

It's a matter of luck, I think. If you wait until you get an email about a survey or qualifier, it has probably been up for a while and they probably only have very specific slots left. I have had better luck in the last months because I've been checking the site daily so I have the best chance of taking the qualifiers when there are still the most slots open.

It is totally frustrating, but it doesn't cost anything or take much time, so you might as well just remain a member...even if you take a break from trying to quality, something might pop up that's perfect for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 19, 2013)

I check the site 2--3 times a day recently, I've been signed up for 8 months, and I've took quite a few surveys but FINALY I got in the 10wk bb study..... Totally with the wait! My advice wait, you'll get lucky just check back often, I have never got an email about a survey, so just make sure I check often...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I finally figured out what the products were in the lip product study I did a while back...I knew as soon as the study was over and I took off the tape that one of the items was a Revlon Lip Butter, but I couldn't figure out what the other two were (the tube was colored, but unlabeled...) Well, I stumbled across the same packaging today. It was Maybelline Color Whisper! So if you did that study and liked the product, there you go. I think the color we tried was Berry Ready!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

I really want to try Maybelline Color Whisper...and I won't lie...it's cuz the packaging looks so cute O.O


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so the problem is... I don't check the site at all, I wait for them to send emails






lol

Thanks for the tips ladies, I will def be checking daily now


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 19, 2013)

> Ok so the problem is... I don't check the site at all, I wait for them to send emails:-- :icon_redf lol Thanks for the tips ladies, I will def be checking daily now:icon_chee


 I have only gotten 1 email from them for a survey. Def check daily. Good luck.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing has happened for me since I randomly got a cleanser in the mail back in October/November. I've been doing the surveys, but I guess I haven't qualified for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 20, 2013)

I also got the cleanser back in nov. it was from a specific survey that said a gift would be sent. I joined in the beginning of sept, but this is the first time I have qualified for a study! can't wait for everything to arrive and start. those who have done longer studies before do the items tend to be packets/sample sizes? or full size products?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got the cleanser back in nov. it was from a specific survey that said a gift would be sent. I joined in the beginning of sept, but this is the first time I have qualified for a study! can't wait for everything to arrive and start. those who have done longer studies before do the items tend to be packets/sample sizes? or full size products?


 The last time I did a study that was a few weeks long, we got full sized lip products. However, it sounds like this BB cream one will be small sizes - probably not packets, since each one is to be used for three days, but maybe the product either put into little pots or sample sized tubes.

It's often full sized products but I can't imagine them sending out 10 full sized bb creams when each one is only to be tested for 3 days...


----------



## lady41 (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where to go to sign in if u already have an account? The only links I can find are to sign up to have an account not to sign in if you already have one.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know where to go to sign in if u already have an account? The only links I can find are to sign up to have an account not to sign in if you already have one.


 https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/Signin.asp


----------



## lady41 (Jan 22, 2013)

What if you forget your I'd?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 22, 2013)

Effin auto correct....what if you forgot your ID number?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 22, 2013)

> Effin auto correct....what if you forgot your ID number?


 Hopefully you saved the welcome email from L'Oreal with your account information.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 22, 2013)

Received welcome email today. Nothing besides surveys yet, but excited to hear about everyone else's experiences!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The last time I did a study that was a few weeks long, we got full sized lip products. However, it sounds like this BB cream one will be small sizes - probably not packets, since each one is to be used for three days, but maybe the product either put into little pots or sample sized tubes.
> ...


I think you're right, but that it would be sooo sweet if they did. lol

I am so excited still. Thanks for those who let us know the timeframe to expect packages. I didn't get that email, yet.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 23, 2013)

Did anybody else watch a short video today? I remember saying In a survey that I would watch a video but I was wondering if the video was just research?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

haven't seen any video


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a survey with a video today.  It was a follow-up to the moisturizer survey from a week or so ago.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a survey with a video today.  It was a follow-up to the moisturizer survey from a week or so ago.


 was that the like anti aging moisturizing survey?


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was that the like anti aging moisturizing survey?


Yep, that was the one!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

oh ok I got kicked out, kinda got worried for a sec there XD


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Did anybody else watch a short video today? I remember saying In a survey that I would watch a video but I was wondering if the video was just research?


 I did!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anybody else watch a short video today? I remember saying In a survey that I would watch a video but I was wondering if the video was just research?


 Yeah I saw a video and got an e-mail about it too. It was about some skin moisturizer.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anybody else watch a short video today? I remember saying In a survey that I would watch a video but I was wondering if the video was just research?


 yep, i watched it too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 24, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get a survey asking me to watch a video


----------



## Matahari (Jan 24, 2013)

No video for me, but I only joined a couple of days ago. Keep us updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 24, 2013)

New informational survey up I got the boot after it asked what products I use.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New informational survey up I got the boot ! After it asked what products I use.


 
Me too.......I marked all of them except the one for "Facial Hair Removal".  After that, I got booted.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 24, 2013)

> Me too.......I marked all of them except the one for "Facial Hair Removal". Â After that, I got booted.Â


 Then I don't know what they are looking for I marked all but facial serum


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.......I marked all of them except the one for "Facial Hair Removal".  After that, I got booted.


I think mine said "hair removal product" I don't think that means a razor, so I didn't select it, and it booted me too. Oh well, I didn't want to try that anyway. lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 24, 2013)

I too got booted. Oh well. I'm having super luck with BzzAgent though!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New informational survey up I got the boot after it asked what products I use.


Got booted too


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

I made it all the way to the brand of facial hair removal and /then/ got kicked.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

I said I used all the products and got kicked lol!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New informational survey up I got the boot after it asked what products I use.


Same here!


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said I used all the products and got kicked lol!


 
Then I REALLY don't know who they were targeting with that survey


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New informational survey up I got the boot after it asked what products I use.
> ...


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 24, 2013)

Same here kicked straight out, do not pass go, do not collect 200$ lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Then I REALLY don't know who they were targeting with that survey


 Me neither, no clue, it's odd, maybe people that doesn't use serum? XD


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2013)

Got kicked out too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Then I REALLY don't know who they were targeting with that survey 




Maybe they're looking for someone who doesn't use a particular type of product already? Seems a bit strange but it's pretty much the only explanation left haha


----------



## TracyDobbins (Jan 24, 2013)

I said I used cleanser, moisturizer, mascara, foundation, and lipstick. Got booted. Maybe they are looking for someone who doesn't use anything.?


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

They're looking for facial hair removal products, and apparently high-end ones.


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone done a Clarisonic/cleansing study? I haven't posted on this thread in a while and can't remember if I've asked before (i probably have), but I did a Clarisonic study last spring (where I got a brush head, large tube of Clarisonic branded cleanser, and a clear white pump bottle of another mystery facial cleanser). 

I love and miss this mystery clear bottle cleanser and I cannot figure out what brand it is.  It pumped out white and had a refreshing almost minty/menthol scent!? I used every drop in the bottle before Christmas and switched to my normal cleanswer and my face just isn't happy...

I emailed the Loreal Consumer panel asking what it was and they replied saying that they are not told what goes into the unlabeled bottles.

I just looked up every Loreal Brand (assuming they sent a Loreal branded item in the bottle) and there were so many brands on the list, I didnt know where to start... I have smelled most of the Loreal cleansers in the drugstore to try and match it and nothing smelled the same.

Has anyone done this study and figured out what it is? Please tell me someone has, I miss this cleanser!


----------



## kat46 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I don't know what they are looking for I marked all but facial serum


 I marked them all and got booted?


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

> Has anyone done a Clarisonic/cleansing study? I haven't posted on this thread in a while and can't remember if I've asked before (i probably have), but I did a Clarisonic study last spring (where I got a brush head, large tube of Clarisonic branded cleanser, and a clear white pump bottle of another mystery facial cleanser).Â  I love and miss this mystery clear bottle cleanser and I cannot figure out what brand it is.Â  It pumped out white and had a refreshing almost minty/menthol scent!? I used every drop in the bottle before Christmas and switched to my normal cleanswer and my face just isn't happy... I emailed the Loreal Consumer panel asking what it was and they replied saying that they are not told what goes into the unlabeled bottles. I just looked up every Loreal Brand (assuming they sent a Loreal branded item in the bottle) and there were so many brands on the list, I didnt know where to start... I have smelled most of the Loreal cleansers in the drugstore to try and match it and nothing smelled the same. Has anyone done this study and figured out what it is? Please tell me someone has, I miss this cleanser!


 Didn't do that study and it's a tricky one. When they send out testers like that, I don't think you'll ever really know what the actual product is because they always respond like that. Certainly, someone in their R&amp;D area must know because they're doing comparison studies, though..right? Also, it might be a competitor's cleanser, not an in-house brand. I'd probably keep asking online and in stores where you shop. Plus sniff cleansers lol.. Was it a milky texture or cream? I'll poke around in my stash and see if I have anything like it..can't hurt.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't do that study and it's a tricky one. When they send out testers like that, I don't think you'll ever really know what the actual product is because they always respond like that. Certainly, someone in their R&amp;D area must know because they're doing comparison studies, though..right?
> 
> ...


 You are correct about the competitors cleansers.  I know that Clarisonic has teamed up several times with Philosophy.  At first I thought she might have gotten the Purity, but after sniffing mine, its not minty.


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

And it was minty smelling? No froth, so it was probably paraben/sulphate free.. I'll go sniff and look now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're looking for facial hair removal products, and apparently high-end ones.


Right after I said I used Veet &amp; Parissa they booted me


----------



## Matahari (Jan 24, 2013)

> Didn't do that study and it's a tricky one. When they send out testers like that, I don't think you'll ever really know what the actual product is because they always respond like that. Certainly, someone in their R&amp;D area must know because they're doing comparison studies, though..right? Also, it might be a competitor's cleanser, not an in-house brand. I'd probably keep asking online and in stores where you shop. Plus sniff cleansers lol.. Was it a milky texture or cream? I'll poke around in my stash and see if I have anything like it..can't hurt.


 Origins Checks and Balances is sort of minty scented and white? It says frothy, but when I used it, I didn't really find that to be true. http://www.origins.com/product/3853/11226/Skincare/Daily-Essentials/Cleansers/Checks-and-Balances/Frothy-face-wash/index.tmpl


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Origins Checks and Balances is sort of minty scented and white? It says frothy, but when I used it, I didn't really find that to be true. http://www.origins.com/product/3853/11226/Skincare/Daily-Essentials/Cleansers/Checks-and-Balances/Frothy-face-wash/index.tmpl


OMG this stuff sound great.  Just from reading all the reviews, I may just have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 24, 2013)

> I said I used cleanser, moisturizer, mascara, foundation, and lipstick. Got booted. Maybe they are looking for someone who doesn't use anything.?


 they will have a hard time finding somebody who doesn't use anything !


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn, it could be anything in the world? lol Not what I wanted to hear. I guess I thought it was probably a Loreal branded item since the Clarisonic cleanser that they sent me was in a regular retail tube (it was full size, just had some labels over the brand name on the tube which I was able to peel off).
> ...


 I know this doesn't necessarily narrow it down, but maybe it was something with tea tree oil? I know products with tea tree oil in them have that minty smell, and they work great on my skin.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 26, 2013)

They was suppose to send out the bb creams yesterday, who ever gets them make sure to post pix, I'm super excited for this study lol


----------



## lunadust (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought we were supposed to get them by the 25th? I didn't get anything yet either, hopefully today!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 26, 2013)

> I thought we were supposed to get them by the 25th? I didn't get anything yet either, hopefully today!


 I thought so too but I didn't get mine either. Do you know if they are coming ups or mail ?


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 26, 2013)

They were shipping them on the 25th... I think!?!?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we were supposed to get them by the 25th? I didn't get anything yet either, hopefully today!


 They said they were shipping around the 25th...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

Got an preliminary questionnaire today and the email says the stuff was shipped on friday!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

Girls!!! Guess what!! Got my BBs today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 28, 2013)

Those are perfect sizes! I'm so glad they weren't packets.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those are perfect sizes! I'm so glad they weren't packets.


 They are! And yeah I am too XD but it's sad...no label to peel off...so if we fall in love we will never find them


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are! And yeah I am too XD but it's sad...no label to peel off...so if we fall in love we will never find them


But did you take the questionaire from this morning, yet? They gave us a list of BB creams asking if we used one of them, and I copied it for later. With that list, and the list of ingredients, we have a good chance of figuring it out.

The survey I got this morning ( for the BB Cream study)wanted to know my home decorating tastes, and what color of car I drive. That's a little random, but whatever.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But did you take the questionaire from this morning, yet? They gave us a list of BB creams asking if we used one of them, and I copied it for later. With that list, and the list of ingredients, we have a good chance of figuring it out.
> ...


 OMG! Brilliant minds think alike! I took a screenie lmao! XD I thought the same thing list of ingredients + the list of stuff there XD And I took the questionnaire too with the odd car and decoration questions, yup XD I took the questionnaire and like an hour later I got my stuff lol! I guess I got it so fast cuz I'm in NY and they are in NJ maybe?


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Brilliant minds think alike! I took a screenie lmao! XD I thought the same thing list of ingredients + the list of stuff there XD And I took the questionnaire too with the odd car and decoration questions, yup XD I took the questionnaire and like an hour later I got my stuff lol! I guess I got it so fast cuz I'm in NY and they are in NJ maybe?


 Hi Gabi!

Did your BBs come through USPS, UPS..other?  I may have to run home and grab them if they are through UPS because they will be left outside to freeze on my doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Gabi!
> 
> Did your BBs come through USPS, UPS..other?  I may have to run home and grab them if they are through UPS because they will be left outside to freeze on my doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi Marnie ^^

They came through UPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I was home so the bf's dad brought the stuff in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love our UPS guy he's always here so early lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Jan 28, 2013)

I took a screencap too! I thought, YES! Master list! LOL.

I'm in Nj so hopefully I get it today. Ups normally shows up around 2-330 for me.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Marnie ^^
> 
> They came through UPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I was home so the bf's dad brought the stuff in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love our UPS guy he's always here so early lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks...I think this is just the excuse I need to leave work early today..heehee

That's a great idea you all have to try to figure out what the products are after the trial....it would be horrible to find something you absolutely love and not be able to figure out what it is!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 28, 2013)

Can someone email me a screenshot!? I'm a herp derp and didn't even think about it. Lol My email is personal info removed. thank you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent you an email ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks...I think this is just the excuse I need to leave work early today..heehee
> 
> That's a great idea you all have to try to figure out what the products are after the trial....it would be horrible to find something you absolutely love and not be able to figure out what it is!


 lmao at one of my call center jobs they would sometimes give VTO and I would take it like almost all the time! My pay check wasn't good after that XD


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the email, you rock!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder what was with the odd Questions for the bb cream preliminary survey?


----------



## lunadust (Jan 28, 2013)

it was probably for marketing, to see what appeals to bb cream users.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the email, you rock!


 haha yw ^^


----------



## lunadust (Jan 28, 2013)

YAY I just got mine


----------



## kat46 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was probably for marketing, to see what appeals to bb cream users.


 I was thinking it might be information they will use to design the packaging or advertising.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking it might be information they will use to design the packaging or advertising.


 Yup! 

Sadly the testers only list the active ingredients, not all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Are these all coming ups?


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Brilliant minds think alike! I took a screenie lmao! XD I thought the same thing list of ingredients + the list of stuff there XD And I took the questionnaire too with the odd car and decoration questions, yup XD I took the questionnaire and like an hour later I got my stuff lol! I guess I got it so fast cuz I'm in NY and they are in NJ maybe?


I copy &amp; pasted it, because I hate not being able to select the text. lol Congrats on getting it already. I'm on the west coast, so mine will probably take a while.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Sadly the testers only list the active ingredients, not all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can get the list upon request it said....somewhere XD


----------



## amandak88 (Jan 28, 2013)

I got my BB creams today and it came via UPS for me! The vials look like they are a pretty good size! I'm looking forward to trying them all! 

Do they ever release the names of the products after the study is complete? Or is it something you can request?


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls!!! Guess what!! Got my BBs today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The samples look like nice sizes.  This will be my first product testing experience and I'm really excited.  Does anyone know if there are other websites like Loreal that recruit volunteers?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *The samples look like nice sizes.*  This will be my first product testing experience and I'm really excited.  Does anyone know if there are other websites like Loreal that recruit volunteers?


 They are, and they are pumps which is nice!


----------



## feemia (Jan 29, 2013)

I just cancelled after reading the "cosmetics from China" thread.  L'Oreal is on the tests on animals list.  It would feel like taking blood money.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a question for those who got the instructions already. Are we supposed to wear our own BB cream on the off days, or can we wear foundation?

If we have to wear BB cream, I'll need to go buy a new tube. What I have won't last 10 weeks.

thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for those who got the instructions already. Are we supposed to wear our own BB cream on the off days, or can we wear foundation?
> 
> ...


 it says wear your own BB, but I think it just means wear w.e


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine showed up today! So excited to get started...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for those who got the instructions already. Are we supposed to wear our own BB cream on the off days, or can we wear foundation?
> 
> ...


 They said our own BB, but really I think the idea is just to wear what you normally wear on the off days.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 30, 2013)

Michaela or anyone else whose received theirs already....

could you please post pics? i'm out on the west coast so guessing i won't receive mine til friday and would love to get another glimpse at the BB goodies that i'll be receiving soon! this is the first time i've been accepted into anything like this study.

also does anyone know of any other consumer panels similar to L'Oreal? Does the parent companies for CoverGirl, Revlon, Almay, etc have programs?

**feeling soooo impatient to receive and start already!!** :-D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

If you scroll up a bit, you can see the pictures I posted


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michaela or anyone else whose received theirs already....
> 
> ...


 Yep, just a couple of posts above there are some pics, They are 10 little pump bottles, each with a paper listing active ingredients. Most appear to have some sunscreen and at least one has salicylic acid, so at least one is a blemish clearing one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michaela or anyone else whose received theirs already....
> 
> ...


I signed up to test for Aveda maybe six months ago. But they've never emailed me.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They said our own BB, but really I think the idea is just to wear what you normally wear on the off days.


 Thanks 



 I'm so excited for my first study! yay!


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 30, 2013)

I got my packet yesterday!  So excited!  Has anyone peeked at the colors and if so, are all 10 the same shade?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 30, 2013)

I went ahead and primed my pumps, and of course a little product comes out. I am light, but they asked if I could do light to medium, which I have done for some BB cream. 3 of the 10 are entirely too dark for me.  I am not looking forward to wearing those for 3 days each. There is a pretty good range of colors and textures, but I didn't judge them yet, because that would mess with the study.  I don't even remember which ones were too dark.


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and primed my pumps, and of course a little product comes out. I am light, but they asked if I could do light to medium, which I have done for some BB cream. 3 of the 10 are entirely too dark for me.  I am not looking forward to wearing those for 3 days each. There is a pretty good range of colors and textures, but I didn't judge them yet, because that would mess with the study.  I don't even remember which ones were too dark.


I'm very light and will be testing the light to medium shades as well.  We probably received the same packet.  Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I primed one of the pumps last night and it was way too orange and dark for me. I'm in the light to medium group as well.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Where are you girls from that have y'all's already? I'm worried ill miss mine while im at work....I called and they said if it Wasint something I had to sign for they would leave it on my porch....I hope....


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in TN. It was left on my porch.  It is in a large padded mailer, but it was falling apart by the time it got to me.  It had definitely gotten wet.  Luckily everything was in ziplock bags.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

should've read this thread first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in TN. It was left on my porch.  It is in a large padded mailer, but it was falling apart by the time it got to me.  It had definitely gotten wet.  Luckily everything was in ziplock bags.


I'm in VA.  No signature was required, but I was home when it was delivered.  My padded mailer was wet and beginning to fall apart as well.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 30, 2013)

I just my bb cream package in!!


----------



## petitamour (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with y'all pale girls! The Sunday before I plan on taking a tiny squirt (I know its not what they want, whatever) and spot testing it to a) make sure I don't have any reactions and B) color match. If its too dark, theres no way I'm putting it on my face. I'm sure they understand. I put in the pre-qualifier, the qualifier, and the pre-study survey that I am white as paper, and I will not be wearing something obviously too dark for me. If its a bit off, thats fine, but if its extremely recognizable, no. I'll put some on my hand/arm to test wear, texture, etc, so they can still get their results.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm very light and will be testing the light to medium shades as well.  We probably received the same packet.  Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same here. I'm fair, but I have worn light/med in Garnier BB cream (in the summer) so I said ok. uh... I hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with y'all pale girls! The Sunday before I plan on taking a tiny squirt (I know its not what they want, whatever) and spot testing it to a) make sure I don't have any reactions and B) color match. If its too dark, theres no way I'm putting it on my face. I'm sure they understand. I put in the pre-qualifier, the qualifier, and the pre-study survey that I am white as paper, and I will not be wearing something obviously too dark for me. If its a bit off, thats fine, but if its extremely recognizable, no. I'll put some on my hand/arm to test wear, texture, etc, so they can still get their results.


 That is basically what I was doing with the little bit that came out when I primed my pumps.  I was spot testing them to make sure I didn't have a reaction.  I will still wear them when I need to for the study, but i will look very tan.  After the study, any of the darker ones left over will go to my best friend, whom gets very tan in the summer, but is only one shade darker than me during the winter.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with y'all pale girls! The Sunday before I plan on taking a tiny squirt (I know its not what they want, whatever) and spot testing it to a) make sure I don't have any reactions and B) color match. If its too dark, theres no way I'm putting it on my face. I'm sure they understand. I put in the pre-qualifier, the qualifier, and the pre-study survey that I am white as paper, and I will not be wearing something obviously too dark for me. If its a bit off, thats fine, but if its extremely recognizable, no. I'll put some on my hand/arm to test wear, texture, etc, so they can still get their results.


I took a survey that asked if I would be willing to wear BB cream that was for light to medium, and I said yes. So, I will have to wear it, even if it is too dark. If I look really hideous, I will stay home, unless it's a day that I have class. I think we only have to wear it a certain number of hours, so if I have to leave in the evening, maybe I will have put in my time. But I think they really do expect us to wear it, even if the color is all wrong for us. I think that's why the asked so pointedly, if we would be willing to do so. I am also white as a sheet, so let's share our misery on those days and have some solidarity in hideousness.


----------



## petitamour (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats a good idea... maybe I'll just wear it when I come home and am working on homework and the like. Thats a good solution compromise.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL did anyone with medium skin actually sign up? My super pale self plans on using the top of my foot for a lot of these.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL did anyone with medium skin actually sign up? My super pale self plans on using the top of my foot for a lot of these.


 I was just thinking the same thing! They couldn't find enough medium skin tone volunteers?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 30, 2013)

I said my skin tone was light-medium.. maybe they're only testing light-medium products?


----------



## Shawnaf (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you are right. I also am a light skinned girl!! Hopefully the darker shades will look okay on me!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 31, 2013)

Still waiting on my BB package. .. I' m in Northern California. Hoping to get it by tomorrow!


----------



## kat46 (Jan 31, 2013)

I got my bb creams today! I went through and primed them all (one took about 300 pumps, I swear) and it looks like only 2-3 are going to be too dark. I think they are shear enough to work with though. One of them smells and feels exactly like the Garnier BB cream. The others did not remind me of any I have tried before. A couple of them smell awful. 

Should be interesting!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder why 3 weren't in bags and had no info on the but the others do.... Any insight?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder why 3 weren't in bags and had no info on the but the others do.... Any insight?


 They explained this in the email they sent out. Seven of the test products are individually bagged along with information regarding their ingredients (i.e., SPF). The other three test products, which do not require this information, will be found loose in your bag of products. This is intentional on our part, so you can be assured that there is nothing missing from your package.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still waiting on my BB package. .. I' m in Northern California. Hoping to get it by tomorrow!


I'm in SoCal and still don't have mine either


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in SoCal and still don't have mine either


Scratch that, mine just showed up from UPS at 7 pm lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Scratch that, mine just showed up from UPS at 7 pm lol


 yay!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did anyone get the airbrush questionnaire? I just took it and it booted me as soon as I said I didn't use an airbrush system. I wonder if it was for an airbrush system or something. I've had one used on me but I don't own one so I wasn't sure if I should have said I've used one but don't own one.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the airbrush questionnaire? I just took it and it booted me as soon as I said I didn't use an airbrush system. I wonder if it was for an airbrush system or something. I've had one used on me but I don't own one so I wasn't sure if I should have said I've used one but don't own one.


I got it, took it and was able to complete it. I was told they would be contacting IF AND WHEN the first part of the study was over, if I qualified. I wonder what it's for?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

No survey for me but I do not use airbrush systems or even foundations so not too suprising!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got it, took it and was able to complete it. I was told they would be contacting IF AND WHEN the first part of the study was over, if I qualified. I wonder what it's for?


 What did you say when they asked about the airbrush system?


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 1, 2013)

I said that I used one. It asked which ones I've ever used after that, and the switched topics completely.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2013)

So I also went ahead and primed the BB cream bottles so they'd be ready, and yeah...there are a few that will likely be a bit too dark, but there is one that will be ENTIRELY too dark...I'll wear it, but not gonna lie, probably after work when I'm at home...from the little drop it seems like it will look like a bronzer on me! If I go to work looking like Snooki, I'll never live it down...

Excited to try them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Recognized the scent of one of them (didn't pay attention to the number as I want to be completely objective for the study).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

I just took a survey about acne. It looks like I got through the whole thing too, and it said "IF and WHEN the study dates are confirmed you will be contacted" instead of something about not fitting into what they want.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took a survey about acne. It looks like I got through the whole thing too, and it said "IF and WHEN the study dates are confirmed you will be contacted" instead of something about not fitting into what they want.


I just did this and it said that too.  Hmm!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took a survey about acne. It looks like I got through the whole thing too, and it said "IF and WHEN the study dates are confirmed you will be contacted" instead of something about not fitting into what they want.


Same thing for me. I was surprised I got so far into it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

awww I guess all the spots are filled, cuz the survey is gone D:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww I guess all the spots are filled, cuz the survey is gone D:


 Was it there to begin with? Sometimes my account doesn't show any surveys, no matter how early in the day I check.


----------



## emmakey9 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took a survey about acne. It looks like I got through the whole thing too, and it said "IF and WHEN the study dates are confirmed you will be contacted" instead of something about not fitting into what they want.


 Me too!


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 1, 2013)

I got booted right after I said I didnt get pimples or breakouts...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted right after I said I didnt get pimples or breakouts...


 My guess is that it's for some sort of acne product which is why you would have gotten booted. I answered that I do get breakouts and usually have 4-5 pimples at a time (or something like that).


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted right after I said I didnt get pimples or breakouts...


Yep, same.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Feb 1, 2013)

It's still up for me.  I just took it and got the same if and when comment, should be interesting if it comes to fruition.  Although, can't lie - I'd rather be one of you ladies who never get a breakout!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the acne survey as well, and I also got the if and when response. I'm currently doing the by cream study, but this is the second survey today that I got if and when as a response, so I wonder if I can even qualify based on my other study about to start up. I guess we will see. I do enjoy the chance to take the surveys, and qualify, but it is a ton of fun when you actually get to test the products out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I also went ahead and primed the BB cream bottles so they'd be ready, and yeah...there are a few that will likely be a bit too dark, but there is one that will be ENTIRELY too dark...I'll wear it, but not gonna lie, probably after work when I'm at home...from the little drop it seems like it will look like a bronzer on me! If I go to work looking like Snooki, I'll never live it down...
> 
> Excited to try them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Recognized the scent of one of them (didn't pay attention to the number as I want to be completely objective for the study).


Monday will be here soon enough and we'll finally get to start the program!  Should be fun.  I didn't get the acne survey today that others have mentioned and I check for new surveys once an hour.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Monday will be here soon enough and we'll finally get to start the program!  Should be fun.  I didn't get the acne survey today that others have mentioned and I check for new surveys once an hour.


 Might also have to do with age. I'm 22 (so in the 18-24 age group), and it would make sense for an acne product to be more targeted to younger people.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

I've checked twice already and I didn't get the survey. Also I am in the 18-24 age group too and do get breakouts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm...interesting...It could also have to do with other things like location or ethnicity. I don't know...just some guesses I'm throwing out there.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't get a survey either. I checked multiple times. I'm in the 18-24 range also, and I get breakouts. Oh well.


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm 41 and still get breakouts.  But, it probably is focused towards the younger crowd.


----------



## CaWo (Feb 1, 2013)

Off the topic but I love L'oreal testing! I've been signed up for a little over a year and have received awesome stuff! Kiehls lip pot, Essie toe separators, Kiehls face wash, L'oreal mascara, L'oreal eye pencil and sharpener, Lancome dark green liquid liner, Lancome blush and Lancome Eye palette! They really are generous!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got in the L'Oreal Lipstick Study


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got in the L'Oreal Lipstick Study


 ME TOO! First one I've gotten into and I could not be more excited. It's lipstick, which is automatically a plus for me. Then when it said "would you be interested in testing a plum/mauve shade," I about died. Love plum-y lipsticks! GAH! I'm totally happy dancing right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still have no surveys D:


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ME TOO! First one I've gotten into and I could not be more excited. It's lipstick, which is automatically a plus for me. Then when it said "would you be interested in testing a plum/mauve shade," I about died. Love plum-y lipsticks! GAH! I'm totally happy dancing right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto here!  Im usually about the nudes, but this time of year, I've fallen in love with plum


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ME TOO! First one I've gotten into and I could not be more excited. It's lipstick, which is automatically a plus for me. Then when it said "would you be interested in testing a plum/mauve shade," I about died. Love plum-y lipsticks! GAH! I'm totally happy dancing right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in too!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got into the lipstick survey too! _Finally_, it only took a year.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

I had the lipstick survey but did not qualify.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

...and I didn't even get a survey about lipstick.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

Aww that stinks!  I did not get the one about the acne whatever.  I just hope to someday get into a study!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...and I didn't even get a survey about lipstick.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that stinks!  I did not get the one about the acne whatever.  I just hope to someday get into a study!


 It's okay. I _rarely_ wear lipstick anyway. I much prefer gloss most of the time! I have a bunch of balms and glosses, and *one *lipstick, just to give you an idea.


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 2, 2013)

I just did a survey about airbrush makeup, but it ended when I said I do not use airbrush makeup.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 2, 2013)

Arg.  I've complained about this a few times before, but I'm tired of them asking me specifically what one brand I use as if I only use one type of lipstick, for example.  I have several different brands of lipsticks, and I alternate all the time.  I don't buy and use just one brand of anything.  So annoying.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> Arg.Â  I've complained about this a few times before, but I'm tired of them asking me specifically what one brand I use as if I only use one type of lipstick, for example.Â  I have several different brands of lipsticks, and I alternate all the time.Â  I don't buy and use just one brand of anything.Â  So annoying.


 True because it's a crapshoot to narrow them down! Probably makes it easier for them to narrow down participants, though. I'll second that for ethnic background, too. I don't identify as just one group, I'm mixed and hate going eeny meeny miny mo!


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 2, 2013)

i got in on the lipstick study that starts on Feb 12th!!! im so excited! it asked if i would be willing to wear plum shades so these are going to be dark i bet. this was like the 7th or 8th survey i took and i was so happy i got in. it said we would be compensated at the end but not with what. did anyone else get in?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got in on the lipstick study that starts on Feb 12th!!! im so excited! it asked if i would be willing to wear plum shades so these are going to be dark i bet. this was like the 7th or 8th survey i took and i was so happy i got in. it said we would be compensated at the end but not with what. did anyone else get in?


 I did a study with them a while back with plum lip products, too! But the ones we did were not dark, they were similar to the lip butters. Very pretty and moisturizing. I wonder if this study will be different products?


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 2, 2013)

I must have missed the part where it said we'd be compensated for participating. YAY! It's like getting free stuff for using free stuff. That makes me really happy. And I third the comment about not just using one lipstick at one time and being a mixed race. I always pick "other" when it asks that question, but I didn't want to get kicked out of another survey, so I just picked one of my ethnicities.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got in on the lipstick study that starts on Feb 12th!!! im so excited! it asked if i would be willing to wear plum shades so these are going to be dark i bet. this was like the 7th or 8th survey i took and i was so happy i got in. it said we would be compensated at the end but not with what. did anyone else get in?


 
I'm in it as well.  I can't wait to see what comes our way!!!!!!!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 3, 2013)

No new surveys for me I guess I can't be too upset I'm starting the bbcream test Monday.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 3, 2013)

For those of us doing the bb cream study, I doubt they will even post the surveys to our accounts for awhile.  We can only do one study at a time, and this one is so long, it would be a waste to even survey us if it is going to overlap.


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 3, 2013)

this is my first study so i'm stoked. I also did finish the acne survey where it said "if and when" at the end. I wear either lipstick or gloss everyday so this will be fun. i'm not sure how to post pics here. I usually take them with my phone and we just got a new computer. i'm not liking windows 8! if someone can tell me how I will take pics when I get my items and swatches for everyone if they want to see.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is my first study so i'm stoked. I also did finish the acne survey where it said "if and when" at the end. I wear either lipstick or gloss everyday so this will be fun. i'm not sure how to post pics here. I usually take them with my phone and we just got a new computer. i'm not liking windows 8! if someone can tell me how I will take pics when I get my items and swatches for everyone if they want to see.


 Does "if &amp; when" usually mean you got in?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 3, 2013)

> Does "if &amp; when" usually mean you got in?


 Not necessarily..it's a pre-qual. When they open slots, usually an email goes out and whoever responds first, gets in.


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 3, 2013)

good to know about the "if and when" emails. I don't think I've ever gotten an email ever!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of us doing the bb cream study, I doubt they will even post the surveys to our accounts for awhile.  We can only do one study at a time, and this one is so long, it would be a waste to even survey us if it is going to overlap.


 True for qualifying studies, BUT we might still get Informational Surveys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Excited to start tomorrow!


----------



## nishino (Feb 3, 2013)

How many surveys do people get on average?  I've been signed up for a few weeks now, and after the initial surveys that were there the first day I logged in, I've gotten ZERO.  I must have picked the wrong ethnicity.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many surveys do people get on average?  I've been signed up for a few weeks now, and after the initial surveys that were there the first day I logged in, I've gotten ZERO.  I must have picked the wrong ethnicity.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are only occasional...and it just depends on the month. Some months I'll have 2 or 3, some months I've have nothing. But yeah, don't expect a ton...I've been signed up for maybe a year or so now and I've done two studies, 2 or 3 informational surveys, and the qualifying surveys are more common but still probably average only 1 or 2 a month, if that...

but make sure you're checking the site often, they pop up at random times, and most of us rarely get emails about them, so if you wait for emails, you'll probably miss out on your opportunities!


----------



## nishino (Feb 3, 2013)

Yup, I heeded the warnings in this thread not to wait for emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do check the website, but not every day.  It sounds like so much fun to participate in product testing, I guess I'm a little eager to get started!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 4, 2013)

Here we go ladies!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it bad that I already don't like the first bb cream?? Plus it took me like 10 minutes to get any of it out of the pump and the pump was primed!


----------



## Elara (Feb 4, 2013)

Today's BB cream smells terrible!  And it has absolutely no coverage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 4, 2013)

DId anyone else have something set for this morning that just disappeared? I had some kind of appointment or something, and when I logged in to take it, it was just gone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DId anyone else have something set for this morning that just disappeared? I had some kind of appointment or something, and when I logged in to take it, it was just gone.


 They always have an "appointment" on there when you're about to start the study, I think just to remind you to start the study. It's not an actual appointment per se.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 4, 2013)

> DId anyone else have something set for this morning that just disappeared? I had some kind of appointment or something, and when I logged in to take it, it was just gone.


 mine disappeared as well... I also think this weeks tester smells bad :-/ this one primed alright but a differrent one took like 15 minutes/300+ pumps and smacking thebottomto come out. can't wait for the first survey on wednesdsy! I wonder if we are all testing the same ones at the same time?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

Not loving this first one, either. While I don't mind the slightly dewy finish, I also have very little coverage. We'll see how it goes, though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DId anyone else have something set for this morning that just disappeared? I had some kind of appointment or something, and when I logged in to take it, it was just gone.
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sensitive to scents so I don't mind the way the first one smells. The color matches me perfectly but it really isn't enough coverage for me.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sensitive to scents so I don't mind the way the first one smells. The color matches me perfectly but it really isn't enough coverage for me.


 Same here.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 4, 2013)

For those of you having trouble getting it out of the bottle, slam that bad boy on the counter a few times. It is only because the product is thick and most of ours were sitting on their sides. My first one is stinky and doesn't have enough coverage.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 4, 2013)

We must have different first ones I really like the one I'm trying and it has no smell. Now when I primed my pumps there was one that was really stinky.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine has a smell but it doesn't bother me. It's a tiny bit too dark for me but not unwearably so, as it's sheer.

I'm dreading one of them...when I primed it, it was so dark it looked like a bronzer...yikes.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 4, 2013)

Are we all testing in the same order?  My guess is that we're in little "subgroups" testing in different orders to control for order effects.

Agreeing with others, it didn't smell great and was a little too dark.  I look a little orange-y.  At first it looked SUPER orange but either it toned down a little as it "set in" or it just didn't look as bad by the time I was finished with my blush and eye makeup (haha).  I'm going to try to use a little less tomorrow and see if maybe that's why it's too orange. In terms of coverage, I'm fine with it.  I don't require a lot of coverage though.  

I don't love it, but it's not too bad.  Hopefully I'll look less orange tomorrow by using less of it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we all testing in the same order?  I was instructed to use 490 today.  My guess is that we're in little "subgroups" testing in different orders to control for order effects.
> 
> ...


 Then apparently we are testing in different orders...my first is 287.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

There's no specific way we have to apply them right? and did they say anything about using primer? no right?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's no specific way we have to apply them right? and did they say anything about using primer? no right?


 No directions. I'd just apply like you normally do, and I woudln't use primer - as we are supposed to be evaluating them, likely there will be questions about performance and staying power, and primer changes that.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No directions. I'd just apply like you normally do, and I woudln't use primer - as we are supposed to be evaluating them, likely there will be questions about performance and staying power, and primer changes that.


 yeah good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess no primer for me today D:


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 4, 2013)

Quote: There's no specific way we have to apply them right? and did they say anything about using primer? no right?

I thought somewhere it said to do your regular routine, just substitute the test product for your regular BB cream.  If you usually use primer under your BB cream, I think it's fine to use it in the study.

EDIT: Realized I basically said the exact same thing as Michaela. LOL, oops.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you having trouble getting it out of the bottle, slam that bad boy on the counter a few times. It is only because the product is thick and most of ours were sitting on their sides. My first one is stinky and doesn't have enough coverage.


 Mines not thick.... its SUPER runny! I already absolutely hate it. I've never tried a BB cream that was this liquidy before. Did we all start with the same BB cream?

I almost with there was a way to open the container. I feel like it would be a bit easier


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did we all start with the same BB cream?


 Recently in the thread we determined we are using the products in different orders.  We are probably in little "subgroups" of different order of using the products to control for order effects.

I used a different number than Michaela today and I actually like it! It was orange-y at first but that seems to have faded away.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think we should discuss specifics, since we ar not supposed to disclose any information about the study.  Vague I think would be fine, but don't tell which number you are using.  You could bias the others for that number later on.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DId anyone else have something set for this morning that just disappeared? I had some kind of appointment or something, and when I logged in to take it, it was just gone.


 I was wondering if this was normal too. Like if, when you start the study, that goes away?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think we should discuss specifics, since we ar not supposed to disclose any information about the study.  Vague I think would be fine, but don't tell which number you are using.  You could bias the others for that number later on.


I agree. I am trying a different number BB cream than anyone has listed so far. I think they are giving us them in different orders to help prevent us discussing them like that and mucking up the results.

Mine is dark and matte. It makes me look like I have a tan and has no smell. It makes my face feel dry and I don't like it. But, it's not as bad as the Covergirl BB cream I tried from a Target sample.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 4, 2013)

Already bummed 




 I was afraid this would happen and it did on the first day! I kinda love my tester bb cream for today,andI'll never know what it is.


----------



## petitamour (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm with the other girls. Mines is 209342039843 shades too dark and smelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm about to put it on and wear it for the rest of the night as I have not worn it for the most of my day.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with the other girls. Mines is 209342039843 shades too dark and smelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm about to put it on and wear it for the rest of the night as I have not worn it for the most of my day.


 Because you're all doing a study...an anonymous study, you really shouldn't be giving out SO much information on the products. You could possibly skew people's perceptions, which negates the point of these trials.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you having trouble getting it out of the bottle, slam that bad boy on the counter a few times. It is only because the product is thick and most of ours were sitting on their sides. My first one is stinky and doesn't have enough coverage.


 thx that worked!!


----------



## petitamour (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree on not letting out numbers or coverage etc, but we're all using different products right now. The one I have is just very dark for me - could be perfect for others. Theres really no knowledge of my skin tone. I mean, we're aloud to have _some_ opinion, aren't we? The title of the thread asks how we feel about it so I only assumed we could let out some non-essential information.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree on not letting out numbers or coverage etc, but we're all using different products right now. The one I have is just very dark for me - could be perfect for others. Theres really no knowledge of my skin tone. I mean, we're aloud to have _some_ opinion, aren't we? I mean, the title of the thread asks how we feel about it so I only assumed we could let out some non-essential information.


 I agree. I'm not doing the study, but saying things like "the one I'm using is too dark for me" isn't going to skew others' opinions because everyone has a different skin tone/complexion, so something that is too dark for one member may be just right, or too light for another.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't mean to say not to comment on the coloring, I was referring to the product #. They're not going to renumber the product for each candidate, rather keep them all the same. Coloring aside, commenting on other things like smell or whatever can reflect on other people. Power of suggestion and yada yada, all those things factor into studies.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mean to say not to comment on the coloring, I was referring to the product #. They're not going to renumber the product for each candidate, rather keep them all the same. Coloring aside, commenting on other things like smell or whatever can reflect on other people. Power of suggestion and yada yada, all those things factor into studies.


I think that was just an exaggeration of how dark it was on her, not the product number.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that was just an exaggeration of how dark it was on her, not the product number.


Some people have been sharing product numbers, though.


----------



## petitamour (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, woah! Yeah, mine was just an exaggeration. I don't think saying something is really dark will skew opinions, because it wouldn't skew mine at all. I understand your means to preserve the study and I totally agree, but we are on a discussion thread after all. I don't plan on sharing any serious data such as coverage or actual numbers, but I'll probably mention if I have a reaction or color match, just because no one knows what I'm talking about and it may be good to warn others so they can spot test.

Also, I think we all can agree that we shouldn't share absurd amounts of information, but lets just breathe because I don't want the poor girl who posted her number to feel patronized and run off! {Just for the record, I checked her number on my sheet just to see if I had it. I don't, so I think we all have completely different creams}.

Now that I've caused quite the uproar, I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 4, 2013)

i don't understand why i NEVER have available surveys and it seems like everyone else gets a ton??!


----------



## kat46 (Feb 4, 2013)

this is my first one and I have been trying for almost a year.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, woah! Yeah, mine was just an exaggeration. I don't think saying something is really dark will skew opinions, because it wouldn't skew mine at all. I understand your means to preserve the study and I totally agree, but we are on a discussion thread after all. I don't plan on sharing any serious data such as coverage or actual numbers, but I'll probably mention if I have a reaction or color match, just because no one knows what I'm talking about and it may be good to warn others so they can spot test.
> 
> ...


 I agree. I don't think saying whether you like the way something smells or not would effect a random study. I read reviews all the time and know that I can't really trust them. I often dislike things that other people say smells wonderful or works great. It's subjective really. Someone saying here that one of their samples smells bad is not going to make me think mine smells bad if it doesn't to me. IDK. And as far as shade, everyone is different. Even if we do have the same creams, they are probably numbered differently for each person. I mean, they must know about this forum and read it too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

All I will say is that mine does match my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 4, 2013)

For those who got into the lipstick study, which one did you say that you used?  I presume it's full now anyway, and I'm just curious if one of the few I use was a contender and I just picked the wrong one.  Thanks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who got into the lipstick study, which one did you say that you used?  I presume it's full now anyway, and I'm just curious if one of the few I use was a contender and I just picked the wrong one.  Thanks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i got kicked out after i said i used a moisturizing lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

EDIT* What the heck, quoted the worng post....it's been a long day...


----------



## mermuse (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got kicked out after i said i used a moisturizing lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Ahh, maybe that's what kicked me out too as opposed to the brand.  I didn't think about that!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2013)

I picked other for what my lipstick did and got kicked out.  I picked MAC for the lipstick though.



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, maybe that's what kicked me out too as opposed to the brand.  I didn't think about that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Already bummed
> 
> ...


 
I'm worried about that happening!! I understand why they don't want us to know what they are during the study, to keep our opinions objective, but I do wish they'd disclose what the products are afterwards! So I could avoid the bad ones and look into any I like!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked other for what my lipstick did and got kicked out.  I picked MAC for the lipstick though.


 I got in and picked MAC for my lipstick. I can't remember what the options were and which one I chose. I'm sure I'd remember if I saw the options again, Sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who got into the lipstick study, which one did you say that you used?  I presume it's full now anyway, and I'm just curious if one of the few I use was a contender and I just picked the wrong one.  Thanks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I said I use L'Oreal Colour Riche and got in


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 5, 2013)

I said I used Maybelline colorsensational and I got in. that just happened to be the one I swiped on my lips that morning. the amount of lipsticks/glosses I own is almost criminal!


----------



## mermuse (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder if it was more related to what "type" you use.  Not moisturizing, apparently.

Oh well.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I said I use L'Oreal Colour Riche and got in


 that's what i said, then i got to the question after that and i got cut off. (i said moisturizing). i wonder what type of lipstick they are looking for.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to say that I said "long wearing," but I really can't remember. I wish I could because it's bugging the hell out of me now.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say that I said "long wearing," but I really can't remember. I wish I could because it's bugging the hell out of me now.


 Ditto!  I can't remember the next question and its irritating.


----------



## amandak88 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am actually fairly impressed with my first BB cream in this study. When I pumped it out I was sure it was going to be too dark. It looked almost 3 shades darker than the skin on the back of my hand. When I applied it to my face, I thought the same thing! However, after it started to set, I noticed that it seemed to change to the color of my skin! It also blurred out my pores and it decreased a lot of the redness in my face, which I really liked. 

Also, I primed my bottles like a lot of the ladies on this board suggested and almost all of them looked too dark for my skin tone. I'm hoping the others will be like the one I'm trying this week and kind of blend in to match my skin. Otherwise, I'll be walking around looking like my head belongs on another person's body!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mean to say not to comment on the coloring, I was referring to the product #. They're not going to renumber the product for each candidate, rather keep them all the same. Coloring aside, commenting on other things like smell or whatever can reflect on other people. Power of suggestion and yada yada, all those things factor into studies.


This is true about the numbers. They shouldn't be discussed. Period.

It seems we all have different products in different orders which is good. However each persons skin type will greatly effect how they feel about it. Someone with oily skin will find one too "slick" while someone with dry skin will that same product find it wonderfully moisturizing. That's why they grabbed all of us makeup hoarders enthusiasts in one big trial.

Would it help if I told you that all of my foundations stink to me, even when they are brand new? Haha. I am freakishly sensitive to scents so pretty much no foundation smells good. I can see it now: "All 10 samples stunk, lovely BB cream though!"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would it help if I told you that all of my foundations stink to me, even when they are brand new? Haha. I am freakishly sensitive to scents so pretty much no foundation smells good. I can see it now: "All 10 samples stunk, lovely BB cream though!"


 I think pretty much all foundations/BB creams stink, too! The lone exception for me is MIssha...I don't really LOVE the powdery scent but it doesn't bother me at all, I find it decently pleasant. But yeah, in general I find the smell of face products unpleasant. Lipsticks, too...unless they're scented, I hate that typical "lipstick" smell.

RE: the current study - I am glad that tomorrow is my last day with the current BB cream. Partially because my face just doesn't seem to love it, and partially because I'm already ready to try the next one next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the one that I got to test out first, but it did look a bit dark. It blends nicely into my skin, so it works for me And I didn't notice much of a smell. I haven't primed any of my other testers, so I don't know if any of them are too dark, but I really hope not:/


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think pretty much all foundations/BB creams stink, too! The lone exception for me is MIssha...I don't really LOVE the powdery scent but it doesn't bother me at all, I find it decently pleasant. But yeah, in general I find the smell of face products unpleasant. Lipsticks, too...unless they're scented, I hate that typical "lipstick" smell.
> ...


 Glad I am not the only one hehe. Old unscented lipstick is the worst! I found one that had fallen behind my makeup area and sat there for probably 6 months (I can't see behind it unless I move a huge dresser). It had that horrible smell like musty burnt plastic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the one that I got to test out first, but it did look a bit dark. It blends nicely into my skin, so it works for me And I didn't notice much of a smell. I haven't primed any of my other testers, so I don't know if any of them are too dark, but I really hope not:/


 The one I'm using right now is a bit too dark for me (not unwearably so)...and today, I got the "you look tired" line which we all know is code for "Well, you look like crap. Did you even try today??" lol. And based on the scent and texture and wear, I am about 99 percent sure I know what it is, as I've tried it before and didn't like it much then, either. But for the sake of the study and objectivity, I'll wear it my 3rd day, as promised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mean to say not to comment on the coloring, I was referring to the product #. They're not going to renumber the product for each candidate, rather keep them all the same. Coloring aside, commenting on other things like smell or whatever can reflect on other people. Power of suggestion and yada yada, all those things factor into studies.


 sorry. I have to disagree. They very well may number them differently for each candidate, to avoid exactly what we are discussing. They know which one we are each using, the number they assign it could be totally random. They just need to give you a number so you use them in the right order.

anyway. I don't feel I shared anything that will "sway" the results.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

got the email for the survey:

Quote: After completing this questionnaire, please go back to using your regular product for the next few days before starting to use the next test product on Monday.
it doesn't say your regular bb, it says product, so not bb specifically  yay XD


----------



## AJCorletto (Feb 6, 2013)

I just completed my survey. Not too bad, I was thinking that it would be really in depth. Only 9 more to go !!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

Done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad the survey wasn't too long and painful, and Im glad it asked about texture and fragrance as those are two of the things I judge face products by.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I'm in panic mode I took the survey on the link they emailed me and it is still showing as incomplete on my profile page. I don't want to be disqualified from this study


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok I'm in panic mode I took the survey on the link they emailed me and it is still showing as incomplete on my profile page. I don't want to be disqualified from this study


 I emailed them about this.  Here is the response

[SIZE=medium]Hi Tiffany,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Since the link on your profile page turns you over to our separate survey website, your profile wonâ€™t switch over to â€œcompleteâ€ on our main site (the two websites donâ€™t communicate with each other).  But if you received a confirmation page at the end of your survey (the link below will show you what it looks like), then all of your responses were successfully submitted.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.snapsurveys.com/thankyou-minimal.htm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I did go into our system to make sure we received your responses, and they did come through just fine, so youâ€™re good to go for this week.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks for letting us know about the issue, and sorry for the confusion.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Best regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Andie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Testing[/SIZE]


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok I'm in panic mode I took the survey on the link they emailed me and it is still showing as incomplete on my profile page. I don't want to be disqualified from this study


Dont feel bad. I cant even get the survey to load. Tried 3 browsers. Guess I will try later.

Edit: I looked closer at their link... they borked it. It was missing the colon after the https.


----------



## CaWo (Feb 6, 2013)

Quote: Dont feel bad. I cant even get the survey to load. Tried 3 browsers. Guess I will try later.

Edit: I looked closer at their link... they borked it. It was missing the colon after the https. 





Thanks for posting this! I was going crazy!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this! I was going crazy!


No problem. I emailed them to let them know as well so I think she fixed it.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 7, 2013)

So, random question about the BB cream study. I have a tiny bit left in my 1st test product. Not a lot, but a small amount. Is there anything specific we are supposed to do if we have anything left, or are we just supposed to toss it?


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 7, 2013)

Finished my survey! I got an e-mail saying that it would say incomplete on your profile, but if you got to the "thank you" page, then it was all good


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 7, 2013)

> So, random question about the BB cream study. I have a tiny bit left in my 1st test product. Not a lot, but a small amount. Is there anything specific we are supposed to do if we have anything left, or are we just supposed to toss it


 If you liked the product keep it if not toss it. That's what I plan on doing anyway


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, random question about the BB cream study. I have a tiny bit left in my 1st test product. Not a lot, but a small amount. Is there anything specific we are supposed to do if we have anything left, or are we just supposed to toss it?


 I'm planning on keeping and finishing the ones that are wearable for me, as I hate wasting things. But you can toss it if you want, they don't care once the study period is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks guys


----------



## TracyDobbins (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a new survey today. Didn't get in, again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

Same here. Grrrrr


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a new survey today. Didn't get in, again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The one on sunscreen? I started the survey but they didn't list the sunscreen that I use....very specific list of brands/lines...


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine was a second part to the bb cream study. They said there were 9 spots open.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 7, 2013)

Once again, no survey for me =/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> Once again, no survey for me =/


 Ditto.. it's usually hit or miss with the surveys. Sometimes I'll rush to check after you ladies share about new surveys and not see any pop up lol.. oh well.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my lipsticks, yay!


----------



## mermuse (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine was a second part to the bb cream study. They said there were 9 spots open.


 Yup.

We can be the "not getting in" twins.

I was fine until I somehow decided to say I wear bb cream 3-4 times a week.  I guess I do on average.  It's hard to say.  Sometimes I wear it all the time.  I swap around between a few different things.  Oh well!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup.
> ...


That's when I got kicked. I only use it 3-4 times a week because the other days I don't leave my apartment. It seems like a waste of product. Boo &gt;.&lt;


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lipsticks, yay!


 Already?????? What did you get? PIX PIX PIX (chanting lol)


----------



## gemstone (Feb 7, 2013)

Ugh I just filled out my BB cram survey for the week. I am looking forward to next week because I HATED my BB cream this week. I had to wash it off after an hour, it never sank in and just sat like an oil slick on top of my skin.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Already?????? What did you get? PIX PIX PIX (chanting lol)


I got three full sized lipsticks in varying shades of burgundy- one is on the brown side, has more pink and the other is more red. One of them smells like a lip butter, but the texture is different.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 7, 2013)

So jelly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I got three full sized lipsticks in varying shades of burgundy- one is on the brown side, has more pink and the other is more red. One of them smells like a lip butter, but the texture is different.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lipsticks, yay!


 AND NO PICTURES? RUDE. Just kidding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm dying to get mine. I want to see them SO badly.


----------



## missionista (Feb 8, 2013)

> We can be the "not getting in" twins.
> 
> I was fine until I somehow decided to say I wear bb cream 3-4 times a week.  I guess I do on average.  It's hard to say.  Sometimes I wear it all the time.  I swap around between a few different things.  Oh well!


 Make that the "not getting in" quadruplets.  I got booted out for the same reason...


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lipsticks, yay!


 i was just going to ask if anyone got theirs yet. i have been waiting. maybe when i get home today mine will be there. i can't wait!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2013)

just got kicked out of another study (for foundation). those bastardsssss. this is so frustrating 






i got all the way to the end until i marked off that i had under eye circles, smh


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my lipsticks, yay!


 Me too!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2013)

No lipsticks for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Would anyone who has gotten them mind posting a picture? My curiosity is getting the best of me.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my lipsticks today!!!!! WOO HOO!  Here's what they look like....


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2013)

Yay! They look really pretty. Good God, now I want mine more than ever.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Feb 9, 2013)

I missed an email that had 120 slots open - for some reason it slipped by me and 22 hours later when I finally saw it, all the slots were filled.  It was a pre-approved one too.  The one day I skip checking the actual site . . .     I'm not exactly sure which one it was for.  Foundation maybe?  Teaches me to be more diligent!  Hope some of you ladies got in!


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No lipsticks for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Would anyone who has gotten them mind posting a picture? My curiosity is getting the best of me.


 I didn't get mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 9, 2013)

ohhh I really like those colors. now I really hope the mailman delivers those today! thank god we didn't get as much snow as they predicted! no excuses mr mailman! heheh.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got kicked out of another study (for foundation). those bastardsssss. this is so frustrating
> 
> ...


 
Yup, me too. I did several pages and I don't even remember what I said because the disqualification seemed really abrupt.  Seemed like they were looking for one that you'd have to test for 24 hours, though.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 9, 2013)

disqualified for the foundation study, it really didn't like the fact that I have oily skin :/


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> disqualified for the foundation study, it really didn't like the fact that I have oily skin :/


 If you're anything like me, you probably don't like your oily skin, either. I hate having oily skin. My face constantly feels so gross.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're anything like me, you probably don't like your oily skin, either. I hate having oily skin. My face constantly feels so gross.


 yeahhh, i don't like it either, but honestly if I HAD to choose, I'd rather have oily skin than dry skin, I JUST got rid of a dry patch that I had on my cheek and I was sooo self-concious about it. I felt like EVERYONE was talking about my flaky foundation patch behind my back. it was terrible. lol with oily skin, i can use blotter sheets. its weird, my skin hasn't been AS oily once I added moisturizer and argan oil into my skincare routine. who would've thunk; more oil=less oil???


----------



## missnaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you ladies get notifed by email when you have a survey available, or do you just constantly check the site?? I've signed up for the tester panel  a couple months ago, but I've yet to see a survey, other than the one prompting me to update my address. I'm not trying to complain or anything I'm just wondering am I not checking the page enough? or am I just not qualifying for anything.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ladies get notifed by email when you have a survey available, or do you just constantly check the site?? I've signed up for the tester panel  a couple months ago, but I've yet to see a survey, other than the one prompting me to update my address. I'm not trying to complain or anything I'm just wondering am I not checking the page enough? or am I just not qualifying for anything.


 i get e-mails for mine. this just started last week, but normally i would wait until i come on here and see if someone mentions a new survey before logging in.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 10, 2013)

> disqualified for the foundation study, it really didn't like the fact that I have oily skin :/


 That might have been what got me too. I love my oily skin for the fact that it seems to keep the those of us with it in my family looking younger, but everything else is so annoying about it. Makeup just dissolves after a short time. It's as if my skin produces makeup remover. I have been thinking of starting a thread about oily skin for commiserating and helping each other out by recommending products.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ladies get notifed by email when you have a survey available, or do you just constantly check the site?? I've signed up for the tester panel  a couple months ago, but I've yet to see a survey, other than the one prompting me to update my address. I'm not trying to complain or anything I'm just wondering am I not checking the page enough? or am I just not qualifying for anything.


 
I never got an email for the lipstick campaign that I'm now in.  I just checked and there was a survey.


----------



## MakeUp4U (Feb 10, 2013)

> Ugh I just filled out my BB cram survey for the week. I am looking forward to next week because I HATED my BB cream this week. I had to wash it off after an hour, it never sank in and just sat like an oil slick on top of my skin.


. Mine did too my forehead looked like a mirror it was so shiny


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That might have been what got me too. I love my oily skin for the fact that it seems to keep the those of us with it in my family looking younger, but everything else is so annoying about it. Makeup just dissolves after a short time. It's as if my skin produces makeup remover. I have been thinking of starting a thread about oily skin for commiserating and helping each other out by recommending products.


 I would be all over that thread.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be all over that thread.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2013)

Got my lipsticks yesterday. They all appear to be the exact same color, but they all have different scents. Unfortunately, the first week's scent is the only one I like. The shade is nice enough, though.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 10, 2013)

how long is the lipstick study/how do you get to try out?


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 11, 2013)

Week 2 of the BB cream study underway.  I would have liked to get in on the lipstick survey since I wear it every day.  How many lipsticks were in the packet?  Were they full size?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

Well...my 2nd BB has a really nice texture and I love the way it feels...but it is also too dark. Feel like an oompa loompa. I wish I knew the brand so I could find out if they had a suitable shade for me!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my BB cream on for the day. The texture is nice but the scent is... odd. I do like the way it feels so I hope the scent goes away.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...my 2nd BB has a really nice texture and I love the way it feels...but it is also too dark. Feel like an oompa loompa. I wish I knew the brand so I could find out if they had a suitable shade for me!


 lmao oompa loompa!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my email saying I'd been accepted as a panelist! Should I be excited or does everyone get in? Cus I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any recommendations? Just do all the surveys as soon as possible?


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 11, 2013)

I like this second bb cream soooo much better than the first, it has a very very light scent unlike the one that stunk last week. I thought this one would be too dark, but it actually works pretty well! I just wish it had a bit more coverage ( like the missha one GB sent in Sept although that one was #13 and lighter than I would have chosen, but seems to adjust and blends well anyways). when the study finishes I'd be curious to know where the loose ones without sunscreen fell in everyone's timelines...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my email saying I'd been accepted as a panelist! Should I be excited or does everyone get in? Cus I'm excited
> 
> 
> ...


 I think everyone does get in and yeah, just do the surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandak88 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the texture of this BB cream and the color seemed closer to my skintone, but I feel like it doesn't have much coverage. I feel like my skin looks the same as it did before I applied it. So far, I liked last week's better!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I like the texture of this BB cream and the color seemed closer to my skintone, but I feel like it doesn't have much coverage. I feel like my skin looks the same as it did before I applied it. So far, I liked last week's better!*


 So far both I have tried are exactly that, they are close to my skin tone and they are super sheer, no coverage at all, my skin looks the same.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought for sure I would hate the bbcream I started testing today but I was wrong I just wish it wasnt so thick.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 12, 2013)

Started the lipstick study today. The color is pretty (a little too brown for my taste), and it smells like pina colada. I don't find it to be all that comfortable to wear, though.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Started the lipstick study today. The color is pretty (a little too brown for my taste), and it smells like pina colada. I don't find it to be all that comfortable to wear, though.


 Im not crazy about the smell and it seems to not last very long for a darker lipstick.  So far, this is not a winner.


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im not crazy about the smell and it seems to not last very long for a darker lipstick.  So far, this is not a winner.


 I agree. my lips felt very dry and it really did not last long at all


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. my lips felt very dry and it really did not last long at all


 
YES!  Very dry!!!!!!! My lips were all cracked looking.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else not gotten this weeks survey for the BB cream study yet?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

i got a survey and it said i wasn't right for the study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so disappointed. Not sure what part of my answers it didn't like. waaa!! hopefully another will come soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 13, 2013)

No second week survey for me today either. It was there yesterday but I didn't take it because it wasnt time.


----------



## missionista (Feb 13, 2013)

Had a survey late last night, but it kicked me off because I'm not using the right kind of product...Sad.


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No second week survey for me today either. It was there yesterday but I didn't take it because it wasnt time.


 

Same here.  I wanted to wait until tonight to take the survey, but now it's gone.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't gotten any new surveys lately, I wonder if it's because I'm in a study O.O


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten any new surveys lately, I wonder if it's because I'm in a study O.O


Me either and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

I emailed them.  Here is the response.

[SIZE=medium]Weâ€™re having an issue with the online survey site at the moment, but once itâ€™s up and running again (hopefully in the next hour or two), Iâ€™ll be sending out the email link for the survey.  It will also be available on our main site after that as well (we didnâ€™t mean to post it yesterday, so we took it down as soon as we realized it was showing up in everyoneâ€™s account). [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sorry for the delay.  Weâ€™re hoping to have it available shortly.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Best regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Andie[/SIZE]


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had a survey late last night, but it kicked me off because I'm not using the right kind of product...Sad.


 I wonder if that's why it rejected me? I answered a few questions until it said "check all the products you are currently using" and I checked mascara, lipstick, foundation, and left concealer unchecked because I haven't used any in a while and it kicked me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how many ladies don't use those products though?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You will get rejected by a LOT, so don't be upset. They are looking for a very specific demographic for each one. I've been rejected by more than I can count and accepted by 2, so...


 Same here.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You will get rejected by a LOT, so don't be upset. They are looking for a very specific demographic for each one. I've been rejected by more than I can count and accepted by 2, so...


 ok I feel better. I think I just got excited since it was the first one haha, thanks for bringing me back to reality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if that's why it rejected me? I answered a few questions until it said "check all the products you are currently using" and I checked mascara, lipstick, foundation, and left concealer unchecked because I haven't used any in a while and it kicked me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how many ladies don't use those products though?


 i checked none of the above and they kicked me out, smh


----------



## Wida (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't had a single new survey in weeks...it seems like since I did the lip balm study at the beginning of January, but I could be wrong on that.  I see on here all of the surveys that you guys are doing and I check my account daily, but there is nothing.  I'm beginning to wonder if they didn't like the results of my study or something and so they've stopped my account or something.  Of course, I tend to over-react and always think the worst...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got into an eyeliner study.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had a single new survey in weeks...it seems like since I did the lip balm study at the beginning of January, but I could be wrong on that.  I see on here all of the surveys that you guys are doing and I check my account daily, but there is nothing.  I'm beginning to wonder if they didn't like the results of my study or something and so they've stopped my account or something.  Of course, I tend to over-react and always think the worst...


If you really want to find out, email them. They answer within a day usually. That way if something is wrong you can correct it. You may not match the target demographic for some reason or another. All sorts of things can make you "not right" for stuff. I get booted out of almost everything.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

I just checked and there were 2 studies. One for concealer, which I got booted from, and one for an eyeliner study. Woohoo! If it's anything like the lip balm study (which I really liked the lip balm and still use it) I'm going to be happy!


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

The eyeliner study booted me after I said I use it 5-7 days out of the week.  Makes no sense...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and there were 2 studies. One for concealer, which I got booted from, and one for an eyeliner study. Woohoo! If it's anything like the lip balm study (which I really liked the lip balm and still use it) I'm going to be happy!


 are you in the bb study atm?


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, my last study was the lip balm from January (clear or tinted).


 mmm then maybe that IS the reason I'm not getting surveys


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahh my computer is being fixed and I don't know my login so I probably won't be able to get into these before they fill up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

Got booted from concealer study after I answered that I had a fair to medium complexion. Got booted from the eyeliner study after I said I wear it 5-7 days a week. Oh well.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 13, 2013)

For the eyeliner study, I said 3-4 days a week, but I also said I used liquid on the same page (which is a bunch of crock, as I use liquid or pencil depending on what I'm trying to achieve and would use both). Are you sure you're not getting kicked for the type of liner. It seems unlikely that they would kick you for using a product consistently.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

I put liquid.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the eyeliner study, I said 3-4 days a week, but I also said I used liquid on the same page (which is a bunch of crock, as I use liquid or pencil depending on what I'm trying to achieve and would use both). Are you sure you're not getting kicked for the type of liner. It seems unlikely that they would kick you for using a product consistently.


 i said the same thing bc i mainly use UD's liquid liner 3-4 times a week and I got DENIED! haha..


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got in the eyeliner study i said i used it 5 to 7 times a week.i also said i used pencil.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

I got booted from the eyeliner...made it to how I remove, and I said soap and water which I think got me booted...

I always get DQed. I've never made it into an actual study...


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 13, 2013)

Doesn't L'Oreal know I could test eyeliner or lipstick with my bbcream?? Lol no new surveys for me.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got booted from concealer study after I answered that I had a fair to medium complexion. Got booted from the eyeliner study after I said I wear it 5-7 days a week.
> 
> Oh well.


 Same here... You would think thy would want someone who wears eyeliner frequently. SMH


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

For the eyeliner, I don't think the frequency (5-7 days) got you booted. I think it was the type. I said 5-7, but picked pencil...and only got booted after I said how I remove it. Sucks too...because I would love to wear purple eyeliner!! Colors are so much fun!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the eyeliner, I don't think the frequency (5-7 days) got you booted. I think it was the type. I said 5-7, but picked pencil...and only got booted after I said how I remove it. Sucks too...because I would love to wear purple eyeliner!! Colors are so much fun!!


 Oh ok... Im soo bummed bout this lol I love eyeliner!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok... Im soo bummed bout this lol I love eyeliner!


 Me too...especially colored! I rarely wear black!


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the eyeliner study as well, and it says I'll be trying purple liner which is my favorite! Yay!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got booted out because I told them I was black. Yeah, I said it, lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

The rules are that you can't do a study within 30 days of each other. So those of us currently on a study won't get surveys for that fall in that time period. Informational surveys don't count towards that though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 13, 2013)

> I got booted out because I told them I was black. Yeah, I said it, lol


 Oh my lord, lol! Tell em, girl!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted out because I told them I was black. Yeah, I said it, lol


 Yeah...don't think so.

I got way past answering being black...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Feb 13, 2013)

Got into eye liner study. I listed: pencil, 5-7 usage days, and make up remover. Can't remember the other questions...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got into eye liner study. I listed: pencil, 5-7 usage days, and make up remover. Can't remember the other questions...


 Darn...I should've said makeup remover...I almost did...but I really only use it sometimes since I usually shower at night, and my facewash doubles as a makeup remover...so I don't usually use a stand alone makeup remover.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...don't think so.
> ...


 All I know is that I was booted out after giving my race, lol.  I guess it must have been my age.  Argh, L'Oreal is looking for a needle in a haystack I suppose *shrugs*


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my lord, lol! Tell em, girl!


 LOL.  I was being sarcastic. Don't take me serious people #disclaimer


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The rules are that you can't do a study within 30 days of each other. So those of us currently on a study won't get surveys for that fall in that time period. Informational surveys don't count towards that though.


 Thx for making that clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> All I know is that I was booted out after giving my race, lol.  I guess it must have been my age.  Argh, L'Oreal is looking for a needle in a haystack I suppose *shrugs*


 I agree...it seems impossible to qualify for anything!! But I only got booted once I said I used soap and water to remove...and that was long after I said I was black. I'm in the 18-24 age group though, which may be the target range for the study.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> .Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree...it seems impossible to qualify for anything!! But I only got booted once I said I used soap and water to remove...and that was long after I said I was black. I'm in the 18-24 age group though, which may be the target range for the study.


 Oh ok.  I'll be 30 in a few months so that's why. Hmm.  I have to lie to birchbox about my age to get a decent box but I don't want to lie to L'oreal even though they annoy me every time they kick me out.  At least with e-rewards, you fill out a profile and they send you an e-mail whenever a survey closely matches it.  I rarely get booted out of that and I just qualified for a study using Dove products


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 13, 2013)

I just finished my second week survey for the bb cream study. This is fun. I think the questions and comparisons they ask me to make are funny. It has give me some insight into why they are so choosey in who they pick to do the surveys.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 13, 2013)

damn I got the home survey and got through to age 18-24 but got kicked out when I said hispanic...I never know how to answer


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> damn I got the home survey and got through to age 18-24 but got kicked out when I said hispanic...I never know how to answer


 It seems like none of us know how to answer, smh


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 13, 2013)

The only correct way to answer is truthfully.. They are looking for certain things in participants and lying to get in doesn't help their research. As someone who does research, it's disheartening to see people looking for the "right" answer and possibly screwing up results.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 13, 2013)

I am hispanic and 35 and got booted after saying eyeliner pen and 5-7 days


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

Hispanic, 32, liquid eyeliner, 5-7 days, booted...


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 13, 2013)

The "right" I think most people here are talking about is referring to the questions where more than one answer truly applies. Like if someone has two ethnicities that they equally associate with, and it's more or less a coin toss to pick which one to select. It's frustrating to be eliminated right after choosing an answer like that.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The "right" I think most people here are talking about is referring to the questions where more than one answer truly applies. Like if someone has two ethnicities that they equally associate with, and it's more or less a coin toss to pick which one to select. It's frustrating to be eliminated right after choosing an answer like that.


 Yeah,  I am black and native american.  Choosing black has yet to pay off in these surveys but when I check off native american, I get further and at one point I  did an at-home study.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im 46 and got in. So who knows....



> I agree...it seems impossible to qualify for anything!! But I only got booted once I said I used soap and water to remove...and that was long after I said I was black. I'm in the 18-24 age group though, which may be the target range for the study.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

Grrrrr! So the eyeliner study booted after I answered my demographics! All I answered was age and race  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think I'm too old? (28) but had to answer 25-45 or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

27, Asian, yada yada and they accepted me. I think that there's probably thousands of testers. Maybe they met the quota for certain demographics like ethnicity, age, whatever. So don't feel bad ladies., there's always something that'll pop up for you all. I'm mixed and I usually just put Asian, rather than Caucasian.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 27, Asian, yada yada and they accepted me. I think that there's probably thousands of testers. Maybe they met the quota for certain demographics like ethnicity, age, whatever. So don't feel bad ladies., there's always something that'll pop up for you all.
> 
> I'm mixed and I usually just put Asian, rather than Caucasian.


 Mixed here too, but I usually put Caucasian instead of Hispanic, cuz I think everybody thinks Hispanic people is all dark skinned and L'oreal will think I am, and I'm not XD


----------



## katlyne (Feb 13, 2013)

I got booted out of the concealer study after I said I had dark circles and spots :/

got kicked out of the eyeliner when I said I was caucasian and 18-24. unloved


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 13, 2013)

No im 46 and got in...



> Grrrrr! So the eyeliner study booted after I answered my demographics! All I answered was age and race  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think I'm too old? (28) but had to answer 25-45 or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mixed here too, but I usually put Caucasian instead of Hispanic, cuz I think everybody thinks Hispanic people is all dark skinned and L'oreal will think I am, and I'm not XD


 One of my good friends is Hispanic and one of the most fair skinned people I know!


----------



## mermuse (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted out because I told them I was black. Yeah, I said it, lol


 Lol!  Well, I got booted for being white.  They just don't like people, apparently.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Either that or they filled up our age/skintone slots already.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One of my good friends is Hispanic and one of the most fair skinned people I know!


 yes, I know that, there's a lot of white hispanic people and by white I mean you know...white/light skin w.e. What I mean is that most/some people tend to think that hispanic people is way darker. The sun can't even hit my mom or she turns into a shrimp. My whole family is white, with green/blue eyes and blonde hair and they are hispanic.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

I had 2 studies.  one asked about which of the four things do you use: mascara, lipstick, foundation, concealor,  I picked the 1st 2.  booted

2nd survey picked my age, then after race I got booted.  Boo.  
I have hope some day I might qualify!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well, I got booted for being white.  They just don't like people, apparently.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 LOL.  Yeah, that's my guess too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, I know that, there's a lot of white hispanic people and by white I mean you know...white/light skin w.e. What I mean is that most/some people tend to think that hispanic people is way darker. The sun can't even hit my mom or she turns into a shrimp. My whole family is white, with green/blue eyes and blonde hair and they are hispanic.


 My friend is super pale, but with very dark brown hair, and blue eyes.

But I do know what you're saying. _Most_ Hispanic people I know are darker skinned...

By the same token though, many biracial (black/white) people only identify as black...my sister is one of those people, and she certainly isn't dark skinned by any means which is the general assumption when you say "black"!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got two studies but they both booted me.

The concealer one booted me as soon as I said 5-7 days. The other one booted me as soon as I said I was white.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My friend is super pale, but with very dark brown hair, and blue eyes.
> ...


 I was mistaken for Dominican when I lived in New York.  Not Puerto Rican, Cuban, etc. Only Dominican.  I'm not sure why.  I hid the fact that I was native growing up, but now I embrace it.  I am annoyed at how many people use the "one-drop rule" in America.  I just received a job offer a few weeks ago and my recruiter asked me what my race was.  I said "multi-ethnic" and tried to make me choose one.  I can't just choose one because without the both of my parents I would not be here. I kept saying multi-ethnic until she caved in, dammit, lol.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 13, 2013)

I signed up about two weeks ago and got in to a facial sunscreen review panel!  They arrived today, and so far I'm iffy on the first.  It leaves a bit of a white tint to my skin no matter how much I rub it in.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 13, 2013)

I got booted from the eyeliner one when I put Caucasian as my race, which was surprising.

I was booted from the concealer one when I said I use Laura Mercier, which I just figured would happen.

I haven't gotten into a study yet, but I've done 1 informational survey so far.


----------



## PineappleChick (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the boot from the eyeliner survey when I put I was Hispanic. I was hoping to try out a new eyeliner. I haven't gotten into any home studies so far. Maybe I'll get lucky next time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## melonz (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG!!! I finally qualified for one. lol. Wow. Totally surprised. I really thought I'd never qualify. Got into the eyeliner study. woot woot!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only correct way to answer is truthfully.. They are looking for certain things in participants and lying to get in doesn't help their research. As someone who does research, it's disheartening to see people looking for the "right" answer and possibly screwing up results.


 Agreed...this program will only continue if the results are useful to them, and it's only useful if we're honest.

And I think we need to consider that they aren't always looking for the same thing. For one study, they might want all white women in a certain age range. For others, they might want a certain number of white women, a certain number of black women, a certain number of people in each age group, etc. Add to that things like product usage... We don't really know exactly why they disqualify us and I do think a lot of the time it is a combination of things they're looking for. Best for everyone to just be honest and you'll qualify when a study is right for you at the right time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The "right" I think most people here are talking about is referring to the questions where more than one answer truly applies. Like if someone has two ethnicities that they equally associate with, and it's more or less a coin toss to pick which one to select. It's frustrating to be eliminated right after choosing an answer like that.
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only correct way to answer is truthfully.. They are looking for certain things in participants and lying to get in doesn't help their research. As someone who does research, it's disheartening to see people looking for the "right" answer and possibly screwing up results.


 i dont think its about lying though. i'm 'hispanic' but it doesn't mean anything skin wise. i fit in skin wise with a lot of my 'caucasian' friends in paleness. So I just wonder if what they're looking for is demographic then I answered right (such as if they're trying to hit certain markets) but if i want to get into a study that i qualify for but am just assumed i dont then it is kinda sucky in that I dont get into a study lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only correct way to answer is truthfully.. They are looking for certain things in participants and lying to get in doesn't help their research. As someone who does research, it's disheartening to see people looking for the "right" answer and possibly screwing up results.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

Of course, for people with mixed ethnic backgrounds, it's not simple when it comes to choosing. But I think the problem isn't that, it's the "What do I put to get in???" types of questions.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished my second week survey for the bb cream study. This is fun. I think the questions and comparisons they ask me to make are funny. It has give me some insight into why they are so choosey in who they pick to do the surveys.


Hehe me too. The pictures about the way we feel about it always make me chuckle but there is always one that fits exactly for me. Can't wait to try week #3.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Doesn't L'Oreal know I could test eyeliner or lipstick with my bbcream?? Lol no new surveys for me.


 from an experimental perspective (I do a lot of research, but I don't for for LOreal or a make up company), you want to control as many factors as possible, which means not introducing more variables (ie a new eyeliner or lipstick in this case) into the test equation...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But demographics is about more than skin color, they are looking for specific groups for a reason, it doesn't mean just skintone (generally they will ask for your specific skintone if it is a skintone issue). If they want to know how hispanic women feel about a certain product, for example, it's not just hispanic women of a certain skintone they are looking for...it's seeing how the demographic feels about certain aspects of a product for marketing purposes.


 I'm not so sure - for a lot of research (consumer, sales, product), a key to creating a well-rounded study is to get a test pool that has a percentage demographic mix that is similar to the overall population that they are trying to create the product for.

For example, if they were going to sell a particular product to, let's say California, they'd probably look for a test pool that has XXX% of Hispanics, XXX% Caucasians, XXX% Asians... whatever California's demographic mix is... So it might not even be an issue of compatibility with skin tone/texture/oiliness....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's pretty much exactly what I said in a post above...that while some studies may be looking for one specific demographic, for others, they're going to want a mix. The response you quoted was me responding to a poster who said ti wouldn't be a lie if she chose caucasian despite being hispanic because she's pale, basically. I don't think you understood what I said...it was an "IF" statement.


 sry - my apologies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wurly (Feb 14, 2013)

Same here, pencil, 5-7 days, makeup remover.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 14, 2013)

Woooo finally got into one! The concealer study!!!


----------



## spaceprincess (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got an email about a study that require to wear something for 24 HR.  Took the survey and got kick out when selecting my race as Asian


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 14, 2013)

I just had another BB Cream survey it was one of those if and when the study becomes available.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 14, 2013)

New study up &amp; of course I didn't qualify, AGAIN!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New study up &amp; of course I didn't qualify, AGAIN!


 I didn't even get a survey.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

Its a BB cream study I think.

I got booted three questions in.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its a BB cream study I think.
> 
> I got booted three questions in.


 I got booted after i selected my monthly makeup uses.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't even get a survey.


 If you are currently participating in a study or have done one in the 30 prior to the study being surveyed, you will not get it.  Wait until I would say 2 weeks after your study to expect to see any surveys.  But I still check daily, because the study could be a ways off, and I could qualify.  Also you are still able to do informational surveys during that time.  Check daily, but don't be dissappointed if others are getting surveys and you are not.  If you don't fall under this situation, contact them.  I have emailed with questions and gotten responses in the same day.  I don't think I can post the email address, per the TOS, so if anyone wants to contact me, I will PM it to you.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are currently participating in a study or have done one in the 30 prior to the study being surveyed, you will not get it.  Wait until I would say 2 weeks after your study to expect to see any surveys.  But I still check daily, because the study could be a ways off, and I could qualify.  Also you are still able to do informational surveys during that time.  Check daily, but don't be dissappointed if others are getting surveys and you are not.  If you don't fall under this situation, contact them.  I have emailed with questions and gotten responses in the same day.  I don't think I can post the email address, per the TOS, so if anyone wants to contact me, I will PM it to you.


 I've never gotten into a study. And I check the site 2-3x each day.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 14, 2013)

I just completed a BB prequal study questionnaire, do you think they'll end up doing it? It said "if and when"


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just finish it to. I guess its a wait and see if they send a email saying we are in... fingers crossed !



> I just completed a BB prequal study questionnaire, do you think they'll end up doing it? It said "if and when"


----------



## lyndieonline (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got in to the concealer study.  I've gotten kicked out of about 3 or 4 I've tried. I missed the foundation one because of the type I said I wore. That's a hard one for me because I switch so I just went with what I was wearing that day which was a cream compact. I'm excited to see how this whole thing works.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 14, 2013)

> But demographics is about more than skin color, they are looking for specific groups for a reason, it doesn't mean just skintone (generally they will ask for your specific skintone if it is a skintone issue). If they want to know how hispanic women feel about a certain product, for example, it's not just hispanic women of a certain skintone they are looking for...it's seeing how the demographic feels about certain aspects of a product for marketing purposes.


 Thats exactly my point too tho. Hispanic in many situations is like saying american and i was just clarifying that my intent is not to lie to get in but that i dont know if the question is for marketing purposes to reach a demographic or to figure out my skin. Just like americans can be asian, african american, mix, etc so can hispanics, like me lol That was all just was wondering what the question was used for bc my answer changes honestly based on that Also when does the bb study end for you lucky ones in it?


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Feb 14, 2013)

I got into the concealer study today.

This is the first one I've been accepted to, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay!! Hopefully I'll get into one soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 14, 2013)

Got into the eyeliner study this morning after getting the email. Totally would have missed the survey otherwise, school has eaten my non-academic life for the past week.



> Originally Posted by *spaceprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email about a study that require to wear something for 24 HR.  Took the survey and got kick out when selecting my race as Asian


 They must have filled up the slots then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got in this morning and I am East Asian.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 14, 2013)

The newest BB-cream oriented one seemed interested in my acne-prone oily skin.  Interesting.  I probably won't go further (if &amp; when ftw), but I'm curious about what product they are working on.


----------



## pooja (Feb 14, 2013)

Can multiple people in the same house have accounts?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 14, 2013)

> Can multiple people in the same house have accounts?


 I don't think so. . Probably one account per mailing address.. I thought I read that somewhere. But I could be wrong.


----------



## 19ten20 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can multiple people in the same house have accounts?


Yes they can. My grandmother and I both have an account.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2013)

> I was mistaken for Dominican when I lived in New York. Â Not Puerto Rican, Cuban, etc. Only Dominican. Â I'm not sure why. Â I hid the fact that I was native growing up, but now I embrace it. Â I am annoyed at how many people use the "one-drop rule" in America. Â I just received a job offer a few weeks ago and my recruiter asked me what my race was. Â I said "multi-ethnic" and tried to make me choose one. Â I can't just choose one because without the both of my parents I would not be here. I kept saying multi-ethnic until she caved in, dammit, lol.Â


 Ha! Good for you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also when does the bb study end for you lucky ones in it?


 It's a 10 week study and we're finishing week 2...so we've still got 2 months basically! lol. I just hope some of the BB creams end up matchign my skin, my first 2 have been too dark.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehe me too. The pictures about the way we feel about it always make me chuckle but there is always one that fits exactly for me. Can't wait to try week #3.


Yes, and then when it asks about texture, because a sticky or watery liquid is hard to compare to a fabric type. And the picture question, which woman would like the product I just tried? lol The skanky one, okay?


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 15, 2013)

did anybody get on the foundation study?  SAND is the color?  i had 3 surveys but that's the only one i qualified for.  started 2/13.  i don't like it!  very thin and gets in my eyes and completely dries out my contacts!  i'm going to use it as they stated.  also it says at the end you will be compensated.  does anybody know how much it pays??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, and then when it asks about texture, because a sticky or watery liquid is hard to compare to a fabric type. And the picture question, which woman would like the product I just tried? lol The skanky one, okay?


 I usually compare the non coverage ones to the girls w the simple make up. Also I don't think any of those girls looks "skanky" just cuz someone is wearing a dramatic type of make up, doesn't mean they are a skank...



> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anybody get on the foundation study?  SAND is the color?  i had 3 surveys but that's the only one i qualified for.  started 2/13.  i don't like it!  very thin and gets in my eyes and completely dries out my contacts!  i'm going to use it as they stated.  also it says at the end you will be compensated.  does anybody know how much it pays??


 They don't pay you, you get beauty related products if I make no mistake.


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 15, 2013)

oh thanks. i wish i got on the lipstick or eyeliner or concealer study.  i have bags! lol. foundation is an okay one, but the one i got is not good!  i have to keep trying.  I hope to be further "compensated" by them...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually compare the non coverage ones to the girls w the simple make up. Also I don't think any of those girls looks "skanky" just cuz someone is wearing a dramatic type of make up, doesn't mean they are a skank...


 Seriously this. I see these kinds of comment on this board far too often. It makes me sad, as make up lovers (and fellow women in general!) we shouldn't make these kinds of assumptions based on how much eyeliner someone wears, or the scent of perfume they prefer. Blech.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh thanks. i wish i got on the lipstick or eyeliner or concealer study.  i have bags! lol. foundation is an okay one, but the one i got is not good!  i have to keep trying.  I hope to be further "compensated" by them...


 They will, I haven't gotten anything cuz I'm in my first study, but a lot of ladies here have posted what they got as compensation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you go through the post or the pictures, you'll see it ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously this. I see these kinds of comment on this board far too often. It makes me sad, as make up lovers (and fellow women in general!) we shouldn't make these kinds of assumptions based on how much eyeliner someone wears, or the scent of perfume they prefer. Blech.


 I know! Being make up lovers, we should accept everybody's style, maybe not wear it ourselves, but not call someone names just cuz they do! My mom always tells me, you shouldn't call another woman a skank or any of those words. She gets really mad when people does. I love dramatic make up and I'm not a skank lol


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 15, 2013)

I pre-qualified for what I think is a bb cream study. First time I've ever been able to complete a full survey. Will I have to take another survey to see if I get into the actual study?


----------



## paralegalatl (Feb 15, 2013)

I just signed up...where have I been to not know this existed? I have done Johnson &amp; Johnson test panels, and I like them, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously this. I see these kinds of comment on this board far too often. It makes me sad, as make up lovers (and fellow women in general!) we shouldn't make these kinds of assumptions based on how much eyeliner someone wears, or the scent of perfume they prefer. Blech.


I was just kidding.

Also, I'm sorry if anyone thought I was indirectly calling them a skank. I don't assume other women are skanks based on makeup. That would be silly. I didn't realize when I made that joke that the word skank is tantamount to hate speech on this forum (not being sarcastic, I have seen dramathons around that word on here before) but I also have to point out that I may or may not be seeing the same pictures during the survey as the other women in the bb study. And none of the rest of you can know what pictures I am talking about. I don't go around calling other women that word. I was just making a joke about bad bb cream.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2013)

I described my last bb cream that made me really orange as very "jersey shore" fake tan, and luckily one of the examples was a woman with super orange skin.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anybody get on the foundation study?  SAND is the color?  i had 3 surveys but that's the only one i qualified for.  started 2/13.  i don't like it!  very thin and gets in my eyes and completely dries out my contacts!  i'm going to use it as they stated.  also it says at the end you will be compensated.  does anybody know how much it pays??


 Studies don't pay money...they will send you a free product, sometimes more than one. I've gotten Kiehls lotion and mascara in the past.  Girls have gotten shadow quads, cleansers, just about anything from L'oreal's family of brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

Started this week's bb today. It is a better match for my skin, probably only a shade too dark if that and definitely not noticeable unless you look closely...but it has very little coverage. Works fine to even out the majority of my skin but doesn't do anything for the breakout I currently have on my cheek. Dislike this one the least of the three so far, though!

How's everyone else's third?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

I was so afraid I would b an oompa loompa this week when I swatched mine on my hand, but it did set well on my face, it's super sheer, I don't feel like I have anything on and same here on the breakouts. I have a red spot on my right cheek and it's still there saying: Hello! Look at me!I'm sitting here on Gabi's face! ughh I feel like that kid from The Fairly OddParents that had a giant zit!Oh well, at least I don't look orange...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so afraid I would b an oompa loompa this week when I swatched mine on my hand, but it did set well on my face, it's super sheer, I don't feel like I have anything on and same here on the breakouts. I have a red spot on my right cheek and it's still there saying: Hello! Look at me!I'm sitting here on Gabi's face! ughh I feel like that kid from The Fairly OddParents that had a giant zit!Oh well, at least I don't look orange...


 Yep, last week's made me orange...I'll take a visible breakout over looking like that again!

EDIT: I mean, an existing breakout..,not one caused by the bb...lmao.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 19, 2013)

My BB this week is very sheer (last week too) zero coverage. It smells like sunscreen and something else... not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not greasy though! but really looked like I put nothing on my face.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Started this week's bb today. It is a better match for my skin, probably only a shade too dark if that and definitely not noticeable unless you look closely...but it has very little coverage. Works fine to even out the majority of my skin but doesn't do anything for the breakout I currently have on my cheek. Dislike this one the least of the three so far, though!
> 
> How's everyone else's third?


I got another one that is too yellow for me, and if anything, seems to highlight my flaws. But I still like it best over the other two. lol


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Started this week's bb today. It is a better match for my skin, probably only a shade too dark if that and definitely not noticeable unless you look closely...but it has very little coverage. Works fine to even out the majority of my skin but doesn't do anything for the breakout I currently have on my cheek. Dislike this one the least of the three so far, though!
> 
> How's everyone else's third?


Mine is super fantabulous this week. Wish I knew what it was...


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 19, 2013)

i had a skin/foundation study today and got kicked out when i said i had "normal" skin :/


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had a skin/foundation study today and got kicked out when i said i had "normal" skin :/


 
I took that survey as well.  I made it to the end where it said it was a future study and they would keep me in mind.  I answered that question with normal/dry skin.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 19, 2013)

Did anyone do the weekly survey on their lipstick?  I did mine for (_removed, please don't give trial product numbers_) and had to be brutally honest that it was crap.  It dragged on my lips, very dry, uneven and really no scent.  It didn't even wear long.  The only positive thing I had to say was the color was nice. How bout the rest of you???


----------



## mspocket (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been stalking this forum for weeks now, and recently I got the concealer test (my first one ever! 



). It starts next Wednesday and I'm nervous that the product won't arrive in time! Has that happened to anyone?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for weeks now, and recently I got the concealer test (my first one ever!
> 
> ...


 they ship through UPS, don't think you won't get it in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Feb 22, 2013)

They have an at home product testing quiz going on right now, it only says that it's for a 24 hour product.  I wasn't qualified.  Hope some of you can get in!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone do the weekly survey on their lipstick?  I did mine for (_removed please don't give trial product numbers_) and had to be brutally honest that it was crap.  It dragged on my lips, very dry, uneven and really no scent.  It didn't even wear long.  The only positive thing I had to say was the color was nice. How bout the rest of you???


 ooo - I would discourage against talking about specific product/test numbers - it has the potential of influencing others ... which would not be good for their experiments....


----------



## mspocket (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they ship through UPS, don't think you won't get it in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hooray thanks!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hooray thanks!!


 Welcome ^^


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo - I would discourage against talking about specific product/test numbers - it has the potential of influencing others ... which would not be good for their experiments....


Agreed. Discussing it is fine but giving specific numbers/letters is not. It can potentially alter the results.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 24, 2013)

My favorite was still the first week BB cream I tried, it was mousse like! I loved the texture - I hope I have enough to use for a bit after the trial is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

Well...this weeks is one I'm going to have to wear before or after work, no way I can wear it in public. It's nice and thin and easy to apply, feels nice and soft on my face...but man is it DARK.

LOL, I look terrible! But I think I'd really love this one if it were in my color!


----------



## AJCorletto (Feb 25, 2013)

My favorite has also been the one with a mousse like texture. That was my second tester.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 25, 2013)

Pre-qual survey for some kind of face product.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Feb 25, 2013)

> Pre-qual survey for some kind of face product.


 I got booted from this one!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 25, 2013)

Me too, but I don't use any of the face products they mentioned except moisturizer, so I didn't expect to get far. Just letting you ladies know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

I got to the question that asked what brand of primer I used and got kicked out...I said Sephora cuz it was the only from the list that I have and use sometimes...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

I got kicked after the primer question too. Honestly, I don't even know why I keep doing the surveys. I always get booted. I've done TONS of surveys too.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

I got booted after which type of primer I use.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted after which type of primer I use.


 Same here, they must be looking for people who use a few specific ones.


----------



## kat46 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, they must be looking for people who use a few specific ones.


 me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booted after I stated the primer I use.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm thinking they might be looking for people that uses drugstore ones.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking they might be looking for people that uses drugstore ones.


 I got booted when I said Maybelline...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got booted after saying loreal. Makes ya wonder what theyre looking for.


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 25, 2013)

I never even got to the primer question.  I got booted after saying I use facial cleanser, moisturizer, and mascara.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 25, 2013)

I c



> I got to the question that asked what brand of primer I used and got kicked out...I said Sephora cuz it was the only from the list that I have and use sometimes...


 I chose other because I use NYX and got booted!


----------



## casby (Feb 25, 2013)

I got booted for saying I don't use primer


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

lol! Then no clue what they are looking for XD


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 25, 2013)

i got booted after the 2nd question. grrr


----------



## CaptainSassy (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone get their eyeliner yet for the study? I got mine today and it came with no cap and broken pieces of liner. It's one of those twist up kind and I guess I can try and shove a piece in ther to use. But really....no cap??? I've already emailed them about it.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking they might be looking for people that uses drugstore ones.


 
I got booted for saying Maybelline


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

I got booted for saying ELF primer.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL I've really wondering what they were looking for, we've had a variety of answers and all were booted :b


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

Got booted saying L'Oreal. Who knows...lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 25, 2013)

From a research perspective (and I do a lot of research for my work), a lot of researchers are looking for a fixed number of subjects for each set of characteristics depending on the demographic profile they're trying to match, and how many products they're trying to test. For example, maybe the need XXX% Caucasians, XXX% African America, XXX% Hispanic, XXX% Asian American...whatever,... and within each one of those groups, they need a certain number each of primer 1, primer 2, ...., crossed with XXX number of skin types, crossed with whatever. ... Across the country, as people fill out their questionnaire and get approved, the various combinations they're looking for get filled...

So when we see person X get approved for Primer A but Person B gets rejected for the same primer, I would imagine it's because the slots for that combination have already been filled...

Just my guess on how the process might work, and why it seems so inconsistent...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get their eyeliner yet for the study? I got mine today and it came with no cap and broken pieces of liner. It's one of those twist up kind and I guess I can try and shove a piece in ther to use. But really....no cap???
> 
> I've already emailed them about it.


 Got mine today, the cap was on but the tip of the liner was a bit smooshed, looks like it must have twisted up into the cap while in the mail. Definitely not capless and broken though. Hopefully they send out another to you!


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my eye liner the lid was off of it in the bag and the end was smashed but i hope its not dry and can still be used....


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my eye liner the lid was off of it in the bag and the end was smashed but i hope its not dry and can still be used....


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 26, 2013)

As for the BB Cream study: I LOVED the smell of last weeks, and this weeks one is fine, but I feel its a bit drying. How are you guys all doing with it?


----------



## kat46 (Feb 26, 2013)

My BB this week is a bit dry as well, I bet it would be great for oily skin.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for the BB Cream study: I LOVED the smell of last weeks, and this weeks one is fine, but I feel its a bit drying. How are you guys all doing with it?


 I'm so sad because this week's makes my face feel like silk!

But the COLOR. omg. Excuse the horrifying picture but you guys have to see how awful I look in it, LMAO!!

You can see my actual face color in the bare patches at the bridge of my nose and around my eyes...and my neck...because I had given up by that point and didn't finish applying it...





Sooo, yeah...this one I will just wear tonight and tomorrow after work for a few hours but there is no way in hell I can go in public like that...


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 26, 2013)

WOAH. I've had a couple of colors that were a slight bit too dark, but I was still able to work with them and a bit of blush/bronzer. That's just, bad though. . . No offense


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOAH. I've had a couple of colors that were a slight bit too dark, but I was still able to work with them and a bit of blush/bronzer. That's just, bad though. . . No offense


 LOL, no offense taken...that's why I had to post it...so bad I was laughing myself stupid...I'm sorry L'Oreal but HOW is that a light/medium shade?! I can usually pull off colors a bit too dark for me without being noticable, but...lol I guess I can save this one and go as Snooki for halloween.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, no offense taken...that's why I had to post it...so bad I was laughing myself stupid...I'm sorry L'Oreal but HOW is that a light/medium shade?! I can usually pull off colors a bit too dark for me without being noticable, but...lol I guess I can save this one and go as Snooki for halloween.


 Wow that is SO MANY shades darker! It's insane!!!


----------



## Souly (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad because this week's makes my face feel like silk!
> 
> ...


 Hi Snooki. OMG - that's awful!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad because this week's makes my face feel like silk!
> 
> ...


 but your skin  texture itself looks really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

I kinda really like mine for this week, it might be a tiny little bit darker than my skin, but it has decent coverage, it's not too oily and makes me skin feel super nice &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 26, 2013)

> Got mine today, the cap was on but the tip of the liner was a bit smooshed, looks like it must have twisted up into the cap while in the mail. Definitely not capless and broken though. Hopefully they send out another to you!


 I received mine and everything was intact, no smooshing or anything. Excited to try it!


----------



## Jessica Betts (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys, does anyone know the current registration link? I'm pretty sure I tried to sign up a year ago and never got an email welcoming or rejecting me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 27, 2013)

> LOL, no offense taken...that's why I had to post it...so bad I was laughing myself stupid...I'm sorry L'Oreal but HOW is that a light/medium shade?! I can usually pull off colors a bit too dark for me without being noticable, but...lol I guess I can save this one and go as Snooki for halloween.


 I personally don't think light and medium should be in the same range; that's too broad of a range for skin makeup. I would call that shade 'Pumpkin Latte'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LOL, no offense taken...that's why I had to post it...so bad I was laughing myself stupid...I'm sorry L'Oreal but HOW is that a light/medium shade?! I can usually pull off colors a bit too dark for me without being noticable, but...lol I guess I can save this one and go as Snooki for halloween.
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 27, 2013)

Ladies check out your surveys I just did one for a lip product and made it SOOOO far, then got booted when I said my lips are dry. Wahhh I'm a little disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd never made it that far in a L'oreal survey before. I hope some of you can get in!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies check out your surveys I just did one for a lip product and made it SOOOO far, then got booted when I said my lips are dry. Wahhh I'm a little disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd never made it that far in a L'oreal survey before. I hope some of you can get in!


 oooo - thanks for the heads up. Made it just a little further than you, then got booted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They wanted a lip brand and and product name typed in, last time you used it, then the finish of the lip product (multiple choice)....that's where I got booted :/ Good luck all!


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Feb 27, 2013)

I got into the lip study woohoo first one


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaydance05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the lip study woohoo first one


 yay!! I was hoping someone would get in! &lt;3


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't get in to the skin care one when I answered Avon for the primer but thanks I'm excited


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

I got an email (during a test, of course) saying there were 2 new studies...but of course...I saw it _after_  my test...so I logged in, and only 1 was showing which meant the other was already full (in 20 minutes at that! The email came at 12:01pm and I checked it at 12:18!)...anyway, I made it sooo far, then got booted for saying I use liquid foundation. Ugh. I own and use liquid, cream and powder, but you could only choose one, so I said liquid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Feb 27, 2013)

I got into the lip one too! My first study also. Yippee!


----------



## mermuse (Feb 27, 2013)

Hah. I started filling out the lip one, got busy with something else at work and timed out. For some reason when I resumed it made me restart the whole thing. Then I was trying to power through it to get where I was and my hand must have slipped &amp; I must have accidentally said I was pregnant or something and I got booted on the first page. Haha. I'm so unlucky. I'll never know if I would have qualified. Have fun to those who got it!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email (during a test, of course) saying there were 2 new studies...but of course...I saw it _after_  my test...so I logged in, and only 1 was showing which meant the other was already full (in 20 minutes at that! The email came at 12:01pm and I checked it at 12:18!)...anyway, I made it sooo far, then got booted for saying I use liquid foundation. Ugh. I own and use liquid, cream and powder, but you could only choose one, so I said liquid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo.


Exact same scenario except I got booted for being young and/or white


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

I got booted on the general demographic questions. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the lip one too! My first study also. Yippee!


 sweet!!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it bad to say I wanna unsubscribe with loreal? Every survey I do I get rejected I dont know how to answer the surveys correctly its frustrating


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 27, 2013)

The only way to answer them correctly is to answer them truthfully. You just haven't fit into what they're looking for yet. If you don't want to complete anymore surveys, then just don't.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad to say I wanna unsubscribe with loreal? Every survey I do I get rejected I dont know how to answer the surveys correctly its frustrating


 I feel the same way.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only way to answer them correctly is to answer them truthfully. You just haven't fit into what they're looking for yet. If you don't want to complete anymore surveys, then just don't.


 Thanks for the advice


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Guess Ill keep trying fingers crossed for a success! lol


----------



## becarr50 (Feb 27, 2013)

I got into the lip study. It's the VERY first one that I've ever qualified for after a year of trying.  Needless to say, I'm excited.  Looks like I'm testing out the color "mauve." Not my go to color, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way.


 ditto. screw them, lol


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the lip study. It's the VERY first one that I've ever qualified for after a year of trying.  Needless to say, I'm excited.  Looks like I'm testing out the color "mauve." Not my go to color, but I'll give it a shot.


 I wonder if that's the same one I'm in right now.  Its 3 lipsticks all mauve.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 28, 2013)

I registered a month or so ago.  I finally got in the "LIP" study.  So excited!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the lip study. It's the VERY first one that I've ever qualified for after a year of trying.  Needless to say, I'm excited.  Looks like I'm testing out the color "mauve." Not my go to color, but I'll give it a shot.


 Hmm I'm wondering if this is the same lip balm one I already did, since my color was mauve iirc. Mauve must be their go to color lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 28, 2013)

Check the site ladies! They changed the qualifications for one of the home studies, so you may be eligible to retake the pre-qualifier.

I retook it, and I still didn't get in...but some of you might!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the site ladies! They changed the qualifications for one of the home studies, so you may be eligible to retake the pre-qualifier.
> 
> I retook it, and I still didn't get in...but some of you might!


 I'm already in a study, so I didn't get it, but thanks for the heads up anyways ^^


----------



## becarr50 (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure whether or not, it is a "lipstick" study. I put that I was currently using Revlon Lip Stain Balm, so I'm kind of hoping it resembles that...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 28, 2013)

Even though I'm in that eyeliner study that starts next month I had 2 surveys this morning. Got kicked out of the lip study after it asked what type of finish I look for in a lipstick. I wish I could have chosen all 3 options because it's true, I don't just go for one type of finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the site ladies! They changed the qualifications for one of the home studies, so you may be eligible to retake the pre-qualifier.
> 
> I retook it, and I still didn't get in...but some of you might!


 yup i tried again and got kicked out. what a tease.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup i tried again and got kicked out. what a tease.


 Pretty much. Guess they really didn't change the qualifications much at all =/


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 28, 2013)

I got my eyeliner (came in perfect) the other day and while riding home I needed to write something down. No pens in the truck! So I used the eyeliner.. and it's such a pretty shade! I can't wait to test it on my eyes.


----------



## page5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone else doing the concealer study? The first day I didn't really care for it but I've been trying different application methods and today I feel like I hit the jackpot - looks great. It arrived in what appears to be a lipgloss or lip balm container - huge (like Juicy Tubes size).


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 1, 2013)

Got an informational survey I'd apparently pre-qualified for. It was about depilatories, which I thought I'd been kicked from the prequal for. But not gonna complain!


----------



## cranraspberry (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm currently doing the foundation study (my first one), and it's actually not as bad as I thought it would be! I've had some really bad experiences with L'Oreal foundations, so I was initially a little skeptical.


----------



## chicbeaute (Mar 4, 2013)

I registered last night and got a welcome email this morning! Super excited


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2013)

So this week's BB cream is much better for me! The coverage is pretty sheer, but it doesn't make me look like a pumpkin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 5, 2013)

> So this week's BB cream is much better for me! The coverage is pretty sheer, but it doesn't make me look like a pumpkin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like mine too. It's almost like a liquid foundation


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like mine too. It's almost like a liquid foundation


 Mine too.  It doesn't smell too great to me, but it has decent coverage.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine smells a lot like sunscreen, but I don't mind that, it's pretty thick, but it doesn't feel that way and super covering. I kinda love it D:


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Mar 6, 2013)

just checked new surveys are up for a moisturizer there were 2 for me and i prequalified for 1 of them even though they seemed like the exact same surveys cant wait to see if i get in to the actual


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaydance05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just checked new surveys are up for a moisturizer there were 2 for me and i prequalified for 1 of them even though they seemed like the exact same surveys cant wait to see if i get in to the actual


 Kicked on both after saying I used lotion and cream as my moisturizer... -.-'


----------



## tgooberbutt (Mar 6, 2013)

alas, no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 6, 2013)

I got in one on cream. It's for an informational survey though, not a product trial.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> alas, no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 6, 2013)

Me to !



> just checked new surveys are up for a moisturizer there were 2 for me and i prequalified for 1 of them even though they seemed like the exact same surveys cant wait to see if i get in to the actual


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 6, 2013)

I prequalified for the second one.  Both were for 5 part informational surveys.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaydance05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just checked new surveys are up for a moisturizer there were 2 for me and i prequalified for 1 of them even though they seemed like the exact same surveys cant wait to see if i get in to the actual


 me too!! I prequal'd for the first one and I kid you not the second was identical to the first survey so I answered the questions exactly the same and I was booted on the 2nd one. So I'm confused LOL


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 6, 2013)

I prequalified for the second one...got kicked out of the first.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 6, 2013)

I prequalified for the 1st one and not the second with the same answers. I hope since 2 surveys were up it doesn't mess up the prequalification. I know its just an informational 5 part survey but it did say you would receive compensation gifts at the end of it.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was kicked outta the first but pre-qualified for 2nd.


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 6, 2013)

I also only pre-qualified for the second survey, I used identical answers on both..


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 6, 2013)

I got kicked out of the first but prequalified for the second i think they are looking for different consistencies of moisturizers.  The first one I said it was lotion and got kicked the second one I said lotion and got in.  This is the first one I got in I'm excited


----------



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

I got booted on both after saying I use a gel moisturizer.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Mar 6, 2013)

I prequalified for the first study, got booted on the second.

I also took my week 1 survey on the concealer trial today. Gotta be honest, I don't really like it.

It feels a lot like a cream-to-powder type deal on me, and only lasts for about 5 hours. I doesn't really conceal no matter what I do with it, and just feels like a slightly thick foundation.

The color is right on, though, so bonus points.


----------



## iammakeupjunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been a member for MONTHS. I do their pre-qualification surveys and never get anywhere further. I think they are looking for people who use Estee Lauder products or something. Which I don't. Ha!

Anyway, I am new here!

Marie

(Links removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 6, 2013)

I excitedly went to check my account for the surveys, but alas I don't even have the chance to disqualify...there are no surveys on my account.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted on both after saying I use a gel moisturizer.


 Me too.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I excitedly went to check my account for the surveys, but alas I don't even have the chance to disqualify...there are no surveys on my account.


 It might be full now.


----------



## melonz (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I excitedly went to check my account for the surveys, but alas I don't even have the chance to disqualify...there are no surveys on my account.


 Yup, I checked at 8 am this morning and didn't have any surveys either =(


----------



## kat46 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!! I prequal'd for the first one and I kid you not the second was identical to the first survey so I answered the questions exactly the same and I was booted on the 2nd one. So I'm confused LOL


 same here, but I qualified for the second one. I'm thinking they are surveying about different types of moisturizer, like a lotion and a cream, or something.


----------



## missionista (Mar 6, 2013)

I got booted from both because of the consistency/formula of my moisturizer...Bummer.


----------



## amandak88 (Mar 6, 2013)

My BB cream this week smells like a product I've used before, but I cannot figure out what it is. It's not an unpleasant smell, it's just distinct. 

Also, the coverage was pretty minimal, but it was closer to my skin tone than any of the other testers have been!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!! I prequal'd for the first one and I kid you not the second was identical to the first survey so I answered the questions exactly the same and I was booted on the 2nd one. So I'm confused LOL


 I answered the same on both and got booted


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 6, 2013)

i got booted on both after i clicked both of my races. after i said i was black on one i was kicked out and after i said i was native on another i was kicked out. i can't win with these people.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 6, 2013)

i just unsubscribed. i'm so sick of wasting my time with this l'oreal testing crap. i hope you guys get into more surveys with them. i'm sticking to bzz agent.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2013)

I got kicked out of the first one quick, then on the second one made it to where they asked what kind of moisturizer I liked.  Got booted for my answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 6, 2013)

I prequalified for the 1st...got booted from the second with the same.exact.answers. haha 





I am also in the concealer testing group currently.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

Apparently that foundation prequal a couple of weeks ago that I thought I was booted out of since it said I didn't fit the qualifications, I actually wasn't...so I'm happy to say that I'll be doing a foundation study from the 19th to the 26th this month!! It's my first one, so I'm really really excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So check your emails ladies! It may be full already, I'm not sure since they said spots were limited, and I saw the email only about 10 minutes after it was sent, and it was sent around 11am.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently that foundation prequal a couple of weeks ago that I thought I was booted out of since it said I didn't fit the qualifications, I actually wasn't...so I'm happy to say that I'll be doing a foundation study from the 19th to the 26th this month!! It's my first one, so I'm really really excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So check your emails ladies! It may be full already, I'm not sure since they said spots were limited, and I saw the email only about 10 minutes after it was sent, and it was sent around 11am.


 That's so cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gl hope they match you well


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like the purple eyeliner I'm testing today. It hasn't moved at all. I wish I knew if it was a current product and if so, which one. I e-mailed L'Oreal about the clear lip balm (which I loved and still use) earlier this year asking the same question and nobody ever got back to me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gl hope they match you well


 Me too! The color I'm testing is soft sable I think, so it should at least be a pretty close match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I have the purple eyeliner too. No smudging. A little drier than my usual Maybelline eyeliner, so a finer line, but good staying power. I've been meaning to experiment with colored eyeliners, and I guess this is my chance! So far I really like it. It doesn't remind me of any I've used to date. I do wish they would tell us after the study what the products are so we can buy them for ourselves.


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the eyeliner on, too, and really like it! At first I wished it was a truer purple but I've been loving it more and more as the day has progressed. Happy to have gotten in on this study!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

I just bought an Almay purple eyeliner today. I used to only wear blue eyeliner (navy) because it's subtle yet different...and purple is my favorite color and I saw this Almay one, so I picked it up. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm excited to see how it looks on! I think on someone with skin like mine (darker), dark colors like navy and purple are usually awesome because you actually have to look closely to even see that it's not your usual black.


----------



## wurly (Mar 7, 2013)

I was just removing makeup and washing my face very carefully so as not to remove the eyeliner, and noticed how pretty it really is. I'm wearing it over Urban Decay Greed eye primer, that's it, no eye shadow, and the sparkles in the primer potion combine with the purple liner to be very pretty. The purple liner looks almost shiny or wet, like gel liner, but with deep purple color, almost iridescent. I am very pleased with this liner. I would love it in navy and emerald green as well. Are these samples supposed to be products in development, or existing products? It seems to me that the way we are testing this eyeliner, with the 24 hour test, then the week-long daily use, they are testing the product for possible claims of long-term wear, as well as just functionality in general. Does this sound like a product that is in the latter stages of development?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just removing makeup and washing my face very carefully so as not to remove the eyeliner, and noticed how pretty it really is. I'm wearing it over Urban Decay Greed eye primer, that's it, no eye shadow, and the sparkles in the primer potion combine with the purple liner to be very pretty. The purple liner looks almost shiny or wet, like gel liner, but with deep purple color, almost iridescent. I am very pleased with this liner. I would love it in navy and emerald green as well. Are these samples supposed to be products in development, or existing products? It seems to me that the way we are testing this eyeliner, with the 24 hour test, then the week-long daily use, they are testing the product for possible claims of long-term wear, as well as just functionality in general. Does this sound like a product that is in the latter stages of development?


 kinda jelly right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so want to get that eyeliner lol if only we could D:


----------



## wurly (Mar 8, 2013)

Update, the sparkles are in the eyeliner, I couldn't see it with my contacts in. This eyeliner is interesting, it has an almost copper base, then this vivid purple color with sparkles. I am going to enjoy using this after this week. It looked really good last night, very little fading, no smudging. When I woke up this morning, it was mostly gone. I was doing the 24-hour test, where we wear the eyeliner for an entire 24-hour period. I wonder how it would have looked if I hadn't slept in it, but if I had stayed up all night. That's a bit much to sacrifice for science, but if I know I have to be up, I'll try it out. I can't wait to look for this at the store!


----------



## page5 (Mar 8, 2013)

> I prequalified for the first study, got booted on the second. I also took my week 1 survey on the concealer trial today. Gotta be honest, I don't really like it. It feels a lot like a cream-to-powder type deal on me, and only lasts for about 5 hours. I doesn't really conceal no matter what I do with it, and just feels like a slightly thick foundation. The color is right on, though, so bonus points.


 I've had similar results with the concealer.


----------



## pooja (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm can't log in to my loreal account, anyone else?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't been able to.for.2 days. Gives some weird error code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm can't log in to my loreal account, anyone else?


 I'm having the same problem.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad because this week's makes my face feel like silk!
> 
> ...


 I think I got this one this week.  My difference in skin tone is just as drastic.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Mar 11, 2013)

Me three.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, also unable to log in here.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2013)

I couldn't log in over the weekend but it's working fine today. Apparently accounts aren't all getting fixed at the same time. I'm sure they'll all be fixed soon!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't log in over the weekend but it's working fine today. Apparently accounts aren't all getting fixed at the same time. I'm sure they'll all be fixed soon!


 Same. I just tried to login and it worked just fine. I don't have any surveys or anything, but I'm also starting a  study next week.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 11, 2013)

I can log inn now, but had issues last week. Had a sweet to finish for a study, but it's not there anymore. ..oops.


----------



## kat46 (Mar 12, 2013)

ugh. I really like this weeks BB, but the dang pump will not work. I got a couple squirts out, after pumping 100 times, but ended up pulling the top off with pliers. 

The BB is nice and actually matches my skin tone perfectly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2013)

This week's is a bit dark for me again, too...but still nothing compared the the cheeto one! Formula is lackluster but not bad.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 12, 2013)

> ugh. I really like this weeks BB, but the dang pump will not work. I got a couple squirts out, after pumping 100 times, but ended up pulling the top off with pliers.Â  The BB is nice and actually matches my skin tone perfectly.


 That is exactly what I had to do and I love this one. It's a pretty shade on and it doesn't leave my face oily looking.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine's nice maybe a bit darker, but not bad enough to tell, but it has glitter O.O It looks pretty though


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting getting whatever "compensation" they're giving out for the lipstick study that just ended. I know it's only been a week since it finished, but GIMME GIMME GIMME. Now the study is over, I feel like I can ask this question: did anyone else get a lipstick that smelled like pina colada? Those lipsticks were insanely drying on me, but that pina colada one is probably one of the best smelling lipsticks I've ever had. I might keep it just for that reason.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

How long before a home study do you get your products? I'm supposed to start one next week.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

> How long before a home study do you get your products? I'm supposed to start one next week.


 I usually get stuff with a week to several days before the studybegins.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually get stuff with a week to several days before the studybegins.


 Good to know, thanks! The study starts the 19th, so there's still a little while to go.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my thank-you gifts for the lipstick study- an Essie cuticle pen and Essie Sleek Stick nail strips in "So Haute!"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my thank-you gifts for the lipstick study- an Essie cuticle pen and Essie Sleek Stick nail strips in "So Haute!"


 That's nice, what study were you in?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my thank-you gifts for the lipstick study- an Essie cuticle pen and Essie Sleek Stick nail strips in "So Haute!"


 Nice!

The foundation study that I got into that was supposed to start next week got postponed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they haven't yet given a new date. I was so excited too since this is the fist one I've ever qualified for!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my thank-you gifts for the lipstick study- an Essie cuticle pen and Essie Sleek Stick nail strips in "So Haute!"


 Oh lord. I don't have nails. I'm going to be bummed if this is my compensation, but I suppose I can't complain.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 14, 2013)

I just got one of the "Prequalification for an Informational Survey" about nail polish.  It never said I was disqualified, just that they would review my answers and see if I do qualify.  It looks like qualifiers will complete 5 informational surveys and receive a gift for participation.  I hope I qualify!  I was kicked out of the last "Prequalification for an Informational Survey" halfway through, so maybe I'll make it in this one!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got one of the "Prequalification for an Informational Survey" about nail polish.  It never said I was disqualified, just that they would review my answers and see if I do qualify.  It looks like qualifiers will complete 5 informational surveys and receive a gift for participation.  I hope I qualify!  I was kicked out of the last "Prequalification for an Informational Survey" halfway through, so maybe I'll make it in this one!


 Same here! Just completed it. Got all the way through to saying what polishes I usually use...so we'll see what happens!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same for me as well!


 me too!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 14, 2013)

I got DQ'd after saying I only use polish once a month or less.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

awww no polish survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww no polish survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2013)

I did not get a survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PixelatedToys (Mar 14, 2013)

Me four(?!) on getting that nail survey and finishing it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't get a polish survey, but I'd surely have an annoyance at trying to pin down one brand of polish I use (as often these ask for) as I own a few hundred polishes of different types.

I feel like it's about time that I get in one of these, though.  Eventually, I suppose.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a polish survey, but I'd surely have an annoyance at trying to pin down one brand of polish I use (as often these ask for) as I own a few hundred polishes of different types.
> 
> I feel like it's about time that I get in one of these, though.  Eventually, I suppose.


 You could choose various types and put them in. I put 4-5 down.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

I was busy filling in the nail polish one and it timed out. It isn't in my unfinished ones either. Too bad because I am the perfect person to test polish on lol.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 14, 2013)

I got the polish survey.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was busy filling in the nail polish one and it timed out. It isn't in my unfinished ones either. Too bad because I am the perfect person to test polish on lol.


 same here D:


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 14, 2013)

My "thank you" compensation for the lipstick study arrived today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love it!  I got a cuticle pen and some nail strips (which I gave to my daughter).


----------



## JessP (Mar 14, 2013)

I finished the eyeliner study today - I actually ended up liking it a lot so I'm glad we get to keep the products once we're done testing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a really pretty deep plummy-brown with a hint of sparkle.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 14, 2013)

Aww man I didn't know I could put more than one nail polish. I chose one ðŸ˜©


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a polish survey, but I'd surely have an annoyance at trying to pin down one brand of polish I use (as often these ask for) as I own a few hundred polishes of different types.
> 
> I feel like it's about time that I get in one of these, though.  Eventually, I suppose.


 well it did ask "currently using" so I just put which one I had on my nails ATM


----------



## mermuse (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You could choose various types and put them in. I put 4-5 down.


 
Well that's nice for once.  Not that I got this survey at all.  Hah!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 15, 2013)

The next nail polish survey was up for me.


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 15, 2013)

I got in a nail survey and was asked to look at an ad for covergirl nail polish and give my opinion. Did anyone else get this ?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 15, 2013)

> I got in a nail survey and was asked to look at an ad for covergirl nail polish and give my opinion. Did anyone else get this ?


 I got it too. That was super easy the said that one would count towards 5 informational surveys too.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 15, 2013)

I got the next polish survey this morning. Not too long.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in a nail survey and was asked to look at an ad for covergirl nail polish and give my opinion. Did anyone else get this ?


 Yup. Said it counted for the 5.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

I took my first informational survey on March 8th about the new L'Oreal Revitalift Primer and I just got my participation gift in the mail!






It was a Lancome Blush! It is the Blush Subtil in the shade Sheer Amourose.  The survey only took my like ten minutes and this blush is worth $30!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took my first informational survey on March 8th about the new L'Oreal Revitalift Primer and I just got my participation gift in the mail!
> 
> ...


 Wow that's so awesome!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I was am excited to try it out.  I can't even imagine what we are gonna get from doing to 10 week BB cream study. 



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's so awesome!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I was am excited to try it out.  I can't even imagine what we are gonna get from doing to 10 week BB cream study.


 I know me too! can 't wait to figure it out


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know me too! can 't wait to figure it out


I'm sure it is going to be something big though, since I got something this good for a little survey.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is going to be something big though, since I got something this good for a little survey.


 haha Hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chicbeaute (Mar 15, 2013)

Quote: I took my first informational survey on March 8th about the new L'Oreal Revitalift Primer and I just got my participation gift in the mail! 





It was a Lancome Blush! It is the Blush Subtil in the shade Sheer Amourose.  The survey only took my like ten minutes and this blush is worth $30!!!!

That is so awesome! How long have you been registered on their site? I'm newly registered there and have yet to receive my first survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm waiting patiently.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Mar 15, 2013)

I also got the blush!! It's a perfect color to give your face a natural glow =)


----------



## Lainy (Mar 15, 2013)

the loreal site is giving me errors again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chicbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is so awesome! How long have you been registered on their site? I'm newly registered there and have yet to receive my first survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm waiting patiently.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have been registered since July (2012) and this is my first reward, because this was my first survey that said I would get a product reward afterwards.  The BB cream is also my first at home study.

My mom joined in September and got picked for a study in October: to test some pressed powder.  But, apparently they had too many people picked for the study so they sent her a Garnier Fructis facial cleanser as a thank you.

Just keep waiting, I'm sure you'll get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dockmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

I got the blush too!  

I am currently doing the nail study thing.  I think there will actually be 5 surveys in total that we will take for it.  When I did the primer one it said there would be just the 1 survey.  The nail one said 5.  I guess we shall see.  So far I am pretty impressed with their compensation program.

The BB cream 10 week home trial said we would get a gift bag of stuff.  I am kind of excited to see what all we get for this one.


----------



## cranraspberry (Mar 16, 2013)

I got my rewards for the foundation study today, and I'm super happy with what I got! The nail stickers aren't something I would've bought myself, but I'll definitely use them for a special occasion. And the Color Fever Gloss in Paradise Peach is absolutely perfect. I love the color (so spring/summer-y), love the scent, love the way it goes on - and best of all, I had been needing a light colored lip gloss!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

That's some nice loot


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 18, 2013)

first moisturizer survey is up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is my first one seems like it will be one a day for 5 days... took me about 5 mins so not too bad.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 18, 2013)

Did my 1st day of 5 surveys also!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 18, 2013)

I got an email (which I never get) that said I had a survey that is part 1 and when I logged on there was nothing there. The email was only sent 3 hours ago! Could it be filled already?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 18, 2013)

It wasn't on the site for me there was a link in the email to survey monkey  they give you your id number at the top of your email


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wasn't on the site for me there was a link in the email to survey monkey  they give you your id number at the top of your email


 this, click the link in your email.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you, thank you! I guess that shows I never get the email as I had not the foggiest idea what to do! LOL


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, thank you! I guess that shows I never get the email as I had not the foggiest idea what to do! LOL


 Well usually the surveys are on the site. The sent the email because it's an off site survey.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, thank you! I guess that shows I never get the email as I had not the foggiest idea what to do! LOL


 Yeah its def not a normal situation lol. They are using survey monkey! haha.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2013)

I wonder what the compensation for this moisturizer study will be since its just surveys and not product trials.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the compensation for this moisturizer study will be since its just surveys and not product trials.


 Since they are informational surveys you get compensated after doing 5. I'm not sure if the moisturizer series counts as 5 informational surveys or just one.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since they are informational surveys you get compensated after doing 5. I'm not sure if the moisturizer series counts as 5 informational surveys or just one.


 I know there's five I was just wondering because it says you must do all 5 this week to get compensation. I've never gotten anything before because I'm still in the bb cream study and thats not over yet.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 18, 2013)

Did anyone else get 2 emails about the survey? I had already completed it, then got the 2nd email. Now I'm paranoid lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get 2 emails about the survey? I had already completed it, then got the 2nd email. Now I'm paranoid lol


 Ya the first email they sent didn't have your ID number in red. I think they were just editting the email.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got another Pre-Qualification survey about UV Gel nails.  I got another "if and when" message, so here's to hoping I'll get into this one too!  I got into the other nail polish informational survey study when I got this message last time.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2013)

I got that one too! Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 18, 2013)

Me too!!!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't get an "if and when" but I didn't get a thanks but no thanks, either. Just a thanks. Who knows what that means.


----------



## JessP (Mar 18, 2013)

I got the nail survey as well, with the "if and when" response - I'd love to get in on this study!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get an "if and when" but I didn't get a thanks but no thanks, either. Just a thanks. Who knows what that means.


 Same here!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get an "if and when" but I didn't get a thanks but no thanks, either. Just a thanks. Who knows what that means.


 I got that too.


----------



## mermuse (Mar 18, 2013)

Totally sporting gel polish during the gel polish survey.  At least it felt like I might stand a chance of proceeding.


----------



## wurly (Mar 18, 2013)

Ditto.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

Merr...the foundation study I got into that was supposed to start today got postponed until further notice, and now it's not even showing on my account anymore. LAME!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 19, 2013)

I got into a foundation trial today. It's suppose to start April 2nd and last a week. I'm excited.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into a foundation trial today. It's suppose to start April 2nd and last a week. I'm excited.


 
Lucky duck! I wish I knew when the foundation study I got into is going to be rescheduled for. It was supposed to start today and last for a week, but last week, I got an email saying it was postponed until further notice.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 19, 2013)

T_T I got kicked on the BB cream for being light skin.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 19, 2013)

The one I got had three different options for dates so hopefully you'll get one of those.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The one I got had three different options for dates so hopefully you'll get one of those.


 I think it's probably a completely different study. I got into the one I did about 2 weeks ago, and the dates for it were today (the 19th) through the 26th, but last Wednesday they postponed it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 19, 2013)

Woohoo I got into my first actual product study for the liquid foundation for April 2-9 so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Yayyy got into the foundation study!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> soooo excitedddd


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

Had three surveys and DQed on each one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 20, 2013)

Just had a Skin Prequalification survey and was disqualified.  I hope some of you ladies make it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 20, 2013)

I DQed too.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DQed too.


 me too oh well  there seem to be a lot of surveys lately.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 20, 2013)

DQed


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 20, 2013)

I told my mom about the new surveys and she DQed on them all.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

DQed after saying Clarisonic Mia -.-'


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally got around to signing up! DQ'd on this one at what items/products (cleanser, brush, etc.). I'm bummed I didn't make it, but after the Chella nightmare, I'm hesitant to mess around with my skincare products/regimen anyway.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed after saying Clarisonic Mia -.-'


 On that one I actually got an if or when... because I have the Clarisonic plus


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed after saying Clarisonic Mia -.-'


 Same here


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

I DQed when it asked me what products I use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone else not have their survey for the BB cream study this week yet?

*EDIT* Nevermind, literally just got it the moment I posted...ha.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else not have their survey for the BB cream study this week yet?
> 
> *EDIT* Nevermind, literally just got it the moment I posted...ha.


 Just got the email, I didn't like mine this week, made my skin feel sticky and was wayyyyyy too sheer, like you couldn't tell I was wearing anything on it D:


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 20, 2013)

I got in on a foundation study! Woo hoo! And I am currently doing the five daily surveys. After months of being DQ'd, this is my lucky week! Haha


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here


 same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 20, 2013)

DQed for all the new surveys. How are all of my fellow BB cream testees doing with theirs? Wish I knew what product I tried this week...unfortunately I'm in love.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2013)

just got kicked out of both prequalification surveys

one was for nails and i got kicked out after i had occupation as 'other'

the other was face and was kicked out when i said i used facial cleanser, makeup, moisturizer lol who doesn't use those?!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed for all the new surveys. How are all of my fellow BB cream testees doing with theirs? Wish I knew what product I tried this week...unfortunately I'm in love.


 I liked mine this week, it had a more moouse like consistency, but not as much coverage as my normal one.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked mine this week, it had a more moouse like consistency, but not as much coverage as my normal one.


 i think tha twas the one i had the first week, i LOVED the consistency!


----------



## JessP (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed after saying Clarisonic Mia -.-'


 Same here! Ugh.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone else doing the moisturizer info survey series feel like they're getting the exact same questions every day?


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Add me to the list of DQ'd participants for both the nails and skin pre-qual surveys


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Does anyone else doing the moisturizer info survey series feel like they're getting the exact same questions every day?


 Yes!! And they just throw in a "not" for the last couple pages. I dq'd on the new surveys too.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!! And they just throw in a "not" for the last couple pages.
> 
> I dq'd on the new surveys too.


 Maybe they are trying to see if opinions vary over the course of 5 days and worded differently.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes i do..



> Does anyone else doing the moisturizer info survey series feel like they're getting the exact same questions every day?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got in on a foundation study! Woo hoo! And I am currently doing the five daily surveys.
> 
> After months of being DQ'd, this is my lucky week! Haha


 This is the same as me.

And as for the question I under stand the first set being positive and the second set being negative rewording.  Just because you really like one feature you may still be OK with the product if it does not have that feature.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 20, 2013)

WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME, L'OREAL?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Maybe they are trying to see if opinions vary over the course of 5 days and worded differently.


 Thats a very good possibility!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

lol. ok. so I got into the foundation study, and theyre sending "beige" I don't think I'm a beige. lol. I'm like an "ivory" in the dead of winter. luckily, you only have to wear it for 1 day


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told my mom about the new surveys and she DQed on them all.


 So did mine. She had three this morning.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME, L'OREAL?


 lmao


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 20, 2013)

No surveys when I logged in the other day and when I just checked, it says the site is undergoing maintainence.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 20, 2013)

The site is back up they changed a few things


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive had at least 4 surveys today and dq'd from alllllll of them. Wtf??


----------



## pooja (Mar 20, 2013)

For the people who got the skin survey, what was the last thing they asked before youngot an if and when? For me it was skin type.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

> For the people who got the skin survey, what was the last thing they asked before youngot an if and when? For me it was skin type.


 It was what I use daily, I said facial cleanser, facial moisturizer, and face makeup. It kicked me after that


----------



## wurly (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine still says "under maintenance".


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ive had at least 4 surveys today and dq'd from alllllll of them. Wtf??


 same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone curious about the eye liner study we did? Well, I picked up a purple Milani eye liner last week and just swatching it. It reminded me of the liner study I just finished, so I swatched that next to it. They look very similar, identical even to my eye. I had to use flash, since it's dark outside and I took a pic in my bathroom lol. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone curious about the eye liner study we did? Well, I picked up a purple Milani eye liner last week and just swatching it. It reminded me of the liner study I just finished, so I swatched that next to it. They look very similar, identical even to my eye. I had to use flash, since it's dark outside and I took a pic in my bathroom lol. What do you ladies think?


They don't own milani do they?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, they are both gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think L'Oreal owns Milani, not positive though.I couldn't resist picking up the Milani liner after seeing swatches on a blog lol.


----------



## JessP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, Linda! I love the eyeliner we tried and since we won't know brand it was (ugh) I'm glad to know there's a Milani dupe! Yay!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> Thanks for posting this, Linda! I love the eyeliner we tried and since we won't know brand it was (ugh) I'm glad to know there's a Milani dupe! Yay! The Milani liner I found at Wal-Mart and is their Liquid Eye liquid like eye liner pencil. It was just under $6 I think. There are a few different colors, I'm thinking I want to get the green one next! Yep, happy to find a dupe, especially since L'Oreal won't share what the actual products we try are lol.


----------



## wurly (Mar 21, 2013)

I looked up the companies owned by L'oreal, and I think that the eyeliner might be one in development for Lancome, L'oreal, or Urban Decay. I can't really see it for any of their other companies because of the shiny, glittery finish of the eyeliner. I just did an "if or when" study, and I think they were interested in clarisonic pro body brushes.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 21, 2013)

Just had a foundation survey. DQed after saying I use Revlon foundation.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ive had at least 4 surveys today and dq'd from alllllll of them. Wtf??


 Me too!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 21, 2013)

> It was what I use daily, I said facial cleanser, facial moisturizer, and face makeup. It kicked me after that


 Me too. Same answers.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!


 Uggh same here!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 22, 2013)

i finished the last of the five skin surveys. I can't wait to see what we get from these surveys.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i finished the last of the five skin surveys. I can't wait to see what we get from these surveys.


 I would laugh if it were moisturizer...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 22, 2013)

I would love that, if it is a good moisturizer. Because my skin is crazy dry right now.


----------



## Wida (Mar 22, 2013)

I just finished the last of the moisturizer survey's too.  And I got into a lip balm study this morning that is supposed to last for 3 weeks - anybody else?


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 22, 2013)

I just finished up my 5th survey for the moisturizer. I am excited to see what we receive.

Although I am a lot more excited about the BB trial being almost over and getting goodies for that. Does anyone else have quite a bit of each sample BB cream left over, or is it just me? I have them all in a basket in my vanity.

There were only 2 that were too dark for me, the rest of them matched pretty perfectly. I was in love with the whipped/mousse  textured one, I hope someone can figure out what that one is after the trial!


----------



## Chiajanine (Mar 22, 2013)

did anybody qualify for the face brush?  i got bumped for that.  but am getting a beige foundation.  another one they said they will let me know i qualified!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anybody qualify for the face brush?  i got bumped for that.  but am getting a beige foundation.  another one they said they will let me know i qualified!


 nope. I had gotten into the foundation at the beginning of the week. haven't had any surveys since. lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

No new surveys for me. And no response about the foundation study I qualified for that was postponed, even after I sent them an email asking about it. Hmm...


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new surveys for me. And no response about the foundation study I qualified for that was postponed, even after I sent them an email asking about it. Hmm..


 maybe a side effect popped up in their lab test that they weren't expecting....like facial hair growth?


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?


 Also got an If and When...only 3 more weeks of my BB cream study, so fingers crossed!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?


 I got it too.  I'd love to do an eyeliner study!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished up my 5th survey for the moisturizer. I am excited to see what we receive.
> 
> ...


 I have plenty of a few of them left, BUT there are only 2 so far that are close enough to my skintone to actually use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?


 just did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I answered with liquid liner, in case anyone was wondering


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I answered with liquid liner, in case anyone was wondering


 Yay! I also said I used liquid liner. I hope we get to test out a cool new eyeliner.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished the last of the moisturizer survey's too.  And I got into a lip balm study this morning that is supposed to last for 3 weeks - anybody else?


 Yup, I got into that one, too, and DQ'd from the rest of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

Got the "if and when" for the eyeliner survey, yay! Glad to see they are posting more surveys and such.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe a side effect popped up in their lab test that they weren't expecting....like facial hair growth?


 Not a clue. I just know that I emailed them 3-4 days ago and they haven't yet responded...and when I emailed them the last time with a question, the response was super quick!

Anyway...

Am I the only one that feels like I'm taking a test when I fill out the surveys for L'Oreal? LOL.

BUT, I did get an If and When for the eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully something comes of it!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 22, 2013)

> I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?Â


 I did but DQd after saying I use a pencil eyeliner. The frustrating thing is I actually use pencil, gel, and liquid but I had to choose one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 22, 2013)

I got If and When on the eyeliner too..


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the if and when for eyeliner.. I've been getting a lot of if and when surveys lately.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did but DQd after saying I use a pencil eyeliner. The frustrating thing is I actually use pencil, gel, and liquid but I had to choose one


 I hate when that happens! I too use various forms of eyeliner, but [thankfully] saw new posts on this thread prompting me to check the site (even though I did earlier today and there was nothing) and saying that they got the IF and WHEN response after choosing liquid. So I wasn't lying, but it also wasn't the full story.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 22, 2013)

I got if and when on the eyeliner as well.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 22, 2013)

> I got if and when on the eyeliner as well. [/quote Me too.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the if and when for the eyeliner survey too. Thankfully I've been using liquid eyeliner recently because I checked this post after I took the survey


----------



## petitamour (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't checked here in awhile but I'm very happy the BB cream study is almost over. Every single one has been way too dark for me. I'm wondering if I got just a super dark batch or I'm just a lot more pale than I thought.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 22, 2013)

If and when yay!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay! I also said I used liquid liner. I hope we get to test out a cool new eyeliner.


 I know, right. I'm looking forward to putting an experimental product on ma eyezzz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loollololol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 22, 2013)

> I know, right. I'm looking forward to putting an experimental product on ma eyezzz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loollololol


lmao


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 22, 2013)

If and when for me too on the eyeliner...oh I would love to do that study!


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 22, 2013)

got an if and when for UV gel...I've never received anything from the customer panel at all so I'm not really expecting anything


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 22, 2013)

DQ'd from the eyeliner study...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 22, 2013)

I answered all 5 moisturizer surveys! I am excited to finally get through, I think I DQ every time because I am white. :/ 

Got IF and WHEN for the Gel Nails

got DQ'd after choosing "Liquid" as the foundation type I currently use.

got IF and WHEN for what I am assuming is a Clarisonic competitor.

got IF and WHEN for the eyeliner!! (thanks for the liquid liner tip ladies!)


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't checked here in awhile but I'm very happy the BB cream study is almost over. Every single one has been way too dark for me. I'm wondering if I got just a super dark batch or I'm just a lot more pale than I thought.


So far all but one have been too dark for me.


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an IF AND WHEN result on an eyeliner survey. I hope they contact me, did anyone else get this?


 Just got an IF AND WHEN for this study too! Hope we all get in!!! =))


----------



## missionista (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been DQ'd from absolutely every foundation study possible.  But, I just got If &amp; When on the eyeliner study!!  I would LOVE to do that.  Eyeliner is my favorite! *crosses fingers*


----------



## saku (Mar 22, 2013)

I got qualified for a lip balm study. they're supposed to be sending me the product in a couple of weeks, and the study runs for 3 weeks. Anyone have an idea what the compensation might be? This is my first time and I'm pretty excited. 






Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 22, 2013)

Whoo hoo!  Got an if and when on the eye liner!  Would love a chance to try something!


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 22, 2013)

As for the Clarisonic...I think L'Oreal might be making their own device, since they bought the company/lab that invented the Clarisonic.  I found this article about it: http://www.clarisonic.com/about_us/press_releases/press/claire_release_11_7_11.php.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for the Clarisonic...I think L'Oreal might be making their own device, since they bought the company/lab that invented the Clarisonic.  I found this article about it: http://www.clarisonic.com/about_us/press_releases/press/claire_release_11_7_11.php.


If they bought it, why would they make another?


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 22, 2013)

I also got an "IF AND WHEN" from the eyeliner survey.  Does this mean something will be coming up for us?  I have never gotten this far before.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2013)

> If they bought it, why would they make another?


 My guess: Trying to tweak the existing device so they can make it more cheaply but still work as well.


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess: Trying to tweak the existing device so they can make it more cheaply but still work as well.


 This is my guess, as well.  I think they might try to make a device that is more at the Olay Pro-X device price point, but with more of the feel of the Clarisonic.


----------



## mckondik (Mar 23, 2013)

I finally got an if and when, good thing I have been trying the eyeko liquid liner lately!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 23, 2013)

The eyeliner is an informational one, I just got if and when and paid attention to what it said.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 24, 2013)

I also got an "if and when" for the liner survey. Pleeeeeeease let that turn into something I will actually qualify for.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 24, 2013)

> I got it too. Â I'd love to do an eyeliner study!


 I got the IF and WHEN on this, too. That would be great!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the IF and WHEN on this, too. That would be great!



Same here!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 24, 2013)

I got the eyeliner survey. It kicked me out after I said I used pencil liner.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the eyeliner survey. It kicked me out after I said I used pencil liner.


 same here. apparently we were supposed to choose liquid LOL. I am frustrated because I use pencil, liquid and gel, but chose pencil because I could only choose one.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here. apparently we were supposed to choose liquid LOL. I am frustrated because I use pencil, liquid and gel, but chose pencil because I could only choose one.


 I hate that! I'm sure most of us use different types of a certain product! I know I change up my foundation, eyeliner, etc almost daily. So I never know what to choose.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2013)

> I hate that! I'm sure most of us use different types of a certain product! I know I change up my foundation, eyeliner, etc almost daily. So I never know what to choose.


 Same here, although I stick with the same bb cream every day. It seems really odd that a cosmetics company's survey doesn't take that into consideration and have more options.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Mar 24, 2013)

I got an if and when with 'gel' liner a couple days ago! So it's not just liquid...


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 25, 2013)

My foundation for the foundation study for 4/2-4/9 came in today This is my first at home product study I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chiajanine (Mar 25, 2013)

ok said i used liquid eyeliner.  did you get a question about thickness of the line??  medium??


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok said i used liquid eyeliner.  did you get a question about thickness of the line??  medium??


 Yes, but I put a different answer.


----------



## Mary322 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My foundation for the foundation study for 4/2-4/9 came in today This is my first at home product study I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just received mine today, too! This is also my first, I am excited as well!

The color I received is perfect, I am so relieved. I didn't want to end up having to wear something that totally didn't match my skin tone.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ladies I got my gift for the eyeliner home study. I am not thrilled I know everyone needs to use sunblock but I was hopeing for something that would be alot of fun to play with...


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 25, 2013)

After reading a little more you use this after cleaning your face then you apply to face and neck it has 48 hour moisture with broad spectrum uva/uvb spf 25 protection.


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Ladies I got my gift for the eyeliner home study. I am not thrilled I know everyone needs to use sunblock but I was hopeing for something that would be alot of fun to play with...


 Is everyone getting that?


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 25, 2013)

I dont know. I hope for the rest of you that you get something better im a little disapointed...



> Is everyone getting that?


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my foundation today too. I like trying new stuff so I'm excited.


----------



## JessP (Mar 25, 2013)

Just received the same thank you item for the eyeliner study - I like that it's oil-free, but my skin is sensitive so we shall see!


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> I dont know. I hope for the rest of you that you get something better im a little disapointed...


 Yeah, I was hoping for some interesting makeup since we did a makeup study. I mean, we suffered, we slept in that eyeliner! We kept in on for 24 hours straight!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got kicked out of something when I answered liquid foundation. I think this was the I&amp;W for the eyeliner because it did have a date attached.


----------



## missionista (Mar 26, 2013)

WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  I just got accepted to an eyeliner study!!!!  My very first acceptance.  So excited!


----------



## carriewong (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you know if you get accepted or not?


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm excited, I just registered for the first time yesterday morning and received my welcome email this morning.  I hope I get to test out some products and take some surveys soon :-D

Oh, and for me sunscreen would be a good gift since I burn so easily.  However, I typically like wearing sunscreen that is higher than SPF 25... Many BB creams come with SPF higher than that!


----------



## missionista (Mar 26, 2013)

> How do you know if you get accepted or not?


 They sent me a questionnaire, and when I filled it out one of the screens said I was eligible, and would I be willing to abide by [terms of test], etc.  I kept checking yes, and then all these permissions/release screens came up, and I had to read conditions and acknowledge them.  It was not at all ambiguous.  At the end, on my account screen it showed the study in the area for studies I am scheduled in.


----------



## carriewong (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh.. I just got an IF and WHEN.. maybe i didn't get selected haha

CONGRATS though!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They sent me a questionnaire, and when I filled it out one of the screens said I was eligible, and would I be willing to abide by [terms of test], etc.  I kept checking yes, and then all these permissions/release screens came up, and I had to read conditions and acknowledge them.  It was not at all ambiguous.  At the end, on my account screen it showed the study in the area for studies I am scheduled in.


 Wow! congrats - sounds like you were the only one so far to NOT get the "If and When" message! Nice!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG my bb cream for this week sucks! I got enough product out(after pumping 1000times!) to cover half my face -.-'


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG my bb cream for this week sucks! I got enough product out(after pumping 1000times!) to cover half my face -.-'


 If you tap in down on the counter/table it comes out better.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I mostly like this week's BB. It's a good match for my skintone! Pretty sheer as most of them have been but evens out everything (just doesn't cover my breakouts). Doesn't smell very good, though...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate my bb cream this week. Its very orange and its splotchy it only sticks and stays to certain parts of my face! It looks horrible. Needless to say I have not left the house wearing it.


----------



## tracysaddiction (Mar 27, 2013)

> Just had a foundation survey. DQed after saying I use Revlon foundation.


I got a foundation survey and was doing great until I told them I only wear foundation 3 days a week and then I got the boot. HUH?????


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just received the same thank you item for the eyeliner study - I like that it's oil-free, but my skin is sensitive so we shall see!


 I got the same thing as well.

I just started a lip product study today. Is anyone else doing it?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2013)

> I got a foundation survey and was doing great until I told them I only wear foundation 3 days a week and then I got the boot. HUH?????


 I think that was the one that booted me when I said I wore liquid. I probably should have picked "other" because I actually wear Missha bb cream, but I was still half-asleep and didn't think things through. ETA: I made it past frequency by answering 5-7 times a week.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my foundation for the study that starts on April 2nd and lasts a week.. I think the shade will be ok, whew. I selected light to medium for my skin tone and they said they would send beige. I was worried! If it is a bit dark then I will just use some St Tropez mousse on my neck/chest to darken up the rest of me haha Fingers crossed it doesn't break me out!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you tap in down on the counter/table it comes out better.


 lol I did that countless times...that's the point, I did it with all the other ones and they came out just fine, this one after tons of pumping the damn thing, would give me tiny drops...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I did that countless times...that's the point, I did it with all the other ones and they came out just fine, this one after tons of pumping the damn thing, would give me tiny drops...


 At least we are almost done with these pumps.  They really do suck.  The one from a couple of weeks ago kept running out of the pump and making a mess inside the cap.  Luckily the caps fit well and it didn't get all over my purse.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least we are almost done with these pumps.  They really do suck.  The one from a couple of weeks ago kept running out of the pump and making a mess inside the cap.  Luckily the caps fit well and it didn't get all over my purse.


 Yup! Almost done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though this was the only one that gave me any trouble, I don't think I'll be able to get any product out today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously was battling with it for the longest time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same thing as well.
> 
> I just started a lip product study today. Is anyone else doing it?


I'm doing the lip product study too. They sent me a beautiful mauve color.


----------



## Souly (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same thing as well.
> 
> I just started a lip product study today. Is anyone else doing it?


 I'm doing the lip study. I got into the eyeliner one too.

I'm a walking sampler today. Gel strips from allure, lip gloss from loreal &amp; dry oil from bzz.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my foundation the other day. theres ALOT of product for only having to wear it one day. theres like a full ounce in there 0.0 it smells very water based. it matches my hand, but I have a feeling that it won't match my face. lol. guess I'll be wearing it on a Saturday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my foundation the other day. theres ALOT of product for only having to wear it one day. theres like a full ounce in there 0.0 it smells very water based. it matches my hand, but I have a feeling that it won't match my face. lol. guess I'll be wearing it on a Saturday.


 We have to wear it a week, but you have to make sure one of those days you wear it for 12 hours, at least thats what my instructions said. Still a lot of product though.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 27, 2013)

I still haven't heard back about the foundation study I got into that was postponed...and I emailed them about it a week ago!!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We have to wear it a week, but you have to make sure one of those days you wear it for 12 hours, at least thats what my instructions said. Still a lot of product though.


 mine says "one day, for a minimum of 12 hours"


----------



## Mary322 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine says "one day, for a minimum of 12 hours"


They mean ONE of the days you need to wear it a minimum of 12 hours (of the 7 days). Make sense?


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 27, 2013)

My mother got in one for the eyeliner...I *think* she said that it was to be worn for 36 hours.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2013)

> My mother got in one for the eyeliner...I *think* she said that it was to be worn for 36 hours.


 I got booted from that one due to the fact that I was wearing pencil liner when I got that survey, but I made it past the timing part: They specified that you had to apply it within a specific three-hour window on a particular day, wear it for 36 hours, and then complete a survey that I believe also required you to answer within a certain brief window.


----------



## kailalaflor (Mar 27, 2013)

Just signed their application form today. Hope to hear from them shortly!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in the same foundation study. I got mine in the mail the other day. I got beige as well. From my understanding we were suppose to wear it for a week and one of those days for 12 hours.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got booted from that one due to the fact that I was wearing pencil liner when I got that survey, but I made it past the timing part: They specified that you had to apply it within a specific three-hour window on a particular day, wear it for 36 hours, and then complete a survey that I believe also required you to answer within a certain brief window.


 Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They mean ONE of the days you need to wear it a minimum of 12 hours (of the 7 days). Make sense?


 lol. yeah. I read it more carefully this morning and was like "ah shit, I was wrong, fuckkkk" lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

Got the informational eyeliner survey, it asked what type I used and then it was done, it was just an informational one


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 28, 2013)

> Got the informational eyeliner survey, it asked what type I used and then it was done, it was just an informational one


 My survey was very long it asked my completion type and everything


----------



## hiheather (Mar 28, 2013)

> Got the informational eyeliner survey, it asked what type I used and then it was done, it was just an informational one


 I got this as well but had a bunch of questions about why I like the product and packaging along with dislikes and what I'd like to see in the future. As well as how long I wear it type questions.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, and it asked me if I was interested in an eyeliner that stays for 3 days.  Uhhh, no.  I am not.  It's important to wash your face, people! lol


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, and it asked me if I was interested in an eyeliner that stays for 3 days.  Uhhh, no.  I am not.  It's important to wash your face, people! lol


 I said yes to that question. I sure as hell wouldn't wear an eyeliner for three days, but if it lasts that long, it's guaranteed to last the full one day that I want it to. So, sure. It can say it lasts a year. Just as long as it lasts a full 12-hours, I'm good. 

I'm a little sad that this was only a survey, but I'm excited that we get compensation for doing it. I'd love to test out an eyeliner.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 28, 2013)

> I said yes to that question. I sure as hell wouldn't wear an eyeliner for three days, but if it lasts that long, it's guaranteed to last the full one day that I want it to. So, sure. It can say it lasts a year. Just as long as it lasts a full 12-hours, I'm good.Â  I'm a little sad that this was only a survey, but I'm excited that we get compensation for doing it. I'd love to test out an eyeliner.


 I said yes too. And I agree I wouldn't wear it for that long but lasting that long could be beneficial.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, agreed. Anything that lasts 3-5 days would be able to stand up to all day wear so sign me up for some of that please! LOL


----------



## missionista (Mar 28, 2013)

I got the long form eyeliner survey today too.  I said no to the 3 day question.  That was fun, I'd totally do more surveys!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 28, 2013)

O



> Yup! Almost done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though this was the only one that gave me any trouble, I don't think I'll be able to get any product out today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously was battling with it for the longest time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 one of my bb creams I had to take the top off with pliers just to use it. That one happened to be my favorite.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Mar 28, 2013)

I just received the eyeliner survey today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kept waiting for it to boot me for some reason, haha. Can't wait to see what we get in 2-3 weeks. One of the survey questions asked about texture in eyeliners. I wonder if that means they're coming out with something different.


----------



## saku (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone have an idea what compensation they give out for informational surveys like the recent eyeliner one? Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My survey was very long it asked my completion type and everything





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this as well but had a bunch of questions about why I like the product and packaging along with dislikes and what I'd like to see in the future. As well as how long I wear it type questions.


 huh maybe I didn't qualify or something XD


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have an idea what compensation they give out for informational surveys like the recent eyeliner one? Thanks!


 You have to take 5 informational surveys before you'll be compensated.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

> You have to take 5 informational surveys before you'll be compensated.


 But the email and even at the end of the survey it says you'll be compensated in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But the email and even at the end of the survey it says you'll be compensated in 2-3 weeks.


Yup, so I think we will be compensated after this one survey.  I can't wait to receive this one, the BB cream one (that finishes in 2 weeks), and the skin lotion one that was like a week ago.


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 29, 2013)

ugh, i was so excited reading this to go on and fill out a survey but i don't have one on my account!


----------



## carriewong (Mar 29, 2013)

same here! i feel like i never get any surveys anymore D:


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 1, 2013)

i got the eyeliner survey and didnt get DQed for once lol but it just lead to an "when and if you'll receive an email"

maybe that was a nice way to DQ


----------



## katlyne (Apr 1, 2013)

I start my foundation study tomorrow, I almost forgot 0.0 lol


----------



## dd62 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got approved for a facial sunscreen product test


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2013)

Me too!



> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got approved for a facial sunscreen product test


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am doing the 12-hr foundation study starting today.  I did not receive a questionaire this morning.  Does anyone know when to expect the first questionaire?

Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am doing the 12-hr foundation study starting today.  I did not receive a questionaire this morning.  Does anyone know when to expect the first questionaire?
> 
> Thanks!


 There is only one and it will be next tuesday after we finish the trial.


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh thank you for your reply.  I was getting bummed-out that somehow I was deleted from this trial because in the past I have always heard from them the morning the trial starts.

Thanks again!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thank you for your reply.  I was getting bummed-out that somehow I was deleted from this trial because in the past I have always heard from them the morning the trial starts.
> 
> Thanks again!


 No problem, there was just a marker on there to start today, then it should reappear at the end of the week.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooray! Facial sunscreen trial!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you guys get a survey for the facial sunscreen? No new surveys for me. Haven't had one in awhile. Probably didn't get anything for the sunscreen one because I'm black and no one thinks about black people needing sunscreen too.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 2, 2013)

Come on, Loreal. I'm the whitest person you know. Give me sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the foundation were trying out. The color works good for me and it blends well. We shall see.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 2, 2013)

Man, I'd love to do the sunscreen trial. I burn if I just think about sunshine! Sadly, no surveys for me. *pout*


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky ducks all of you that got into the sunscreen trial, I'm obsessed with SPF so I would have loved to test their new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky ducks all of you that got into the sunscreen trial, I'm obsessed with SPF so I would have loved to test their new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here!

The last survey I was received was the eyeliner survey, which I disqualified from....oh well!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 2, 2013)

No sunscreen trial for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing for me, either. Wah wah wah lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2013)

This week's BB cream is super sheer, BUT it isn't too dark for me and it feels really nice on my skin. Probably my favorite so far.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine is sheer, I took a picture and I could see every single thing I was trying to cover...also it has a bit of an orange hue to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely not one I like at all...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

I think they've confirmed new dates for the foundation study I got into but they postponed. I logged into my account and I saw a study on my schedule, and I haven't had any surveys in like 2 weeks. But I don't have any emails about it. Strange.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm on just finished week 9 of the bb cream. Like this one too. Wish I knew what it was.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a couple that I just loved and still use actually! XD


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple that I just loved and still use actually! XD







I wrote on the chart they sent out and labeled which ones I liked, which ones were nice but too dark (to save for summer) and the ones that were just junk.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dammit I should have done that!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dammit I should have done that!


lol it works, now I know which few I need to keep and which I need to give to darker friends (because I am super pale- only 2/3 of the colors have been right for me so far)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol it works, now I know which few I need to keep and which I need to give to darker friends (because I am super pale- only 2/3 of the colors have been right for me so far)


 yeah I will have to try all the ones I have again and write it down XD good thing I can just do it all in one day and keep on washing my face lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm so glad to be done with this weeks bb cream! It smells HORRID almost like burnt rubber I hated the way it smelled out of the bottle. Plus it gave my face an orange cast.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine was stinky and orange too O.O mmmm might be the same one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so glad to be done with this weeks bb cream! It smells HORRID almost like burnt rubber I hated the way it smelled out of the bottle. Plus it gave my face an orange cast.


  LOL I think I know which one you had...was it very thin, too? If so, that's the one that gave me pumpkin latte face as I posted earlier in the thread, LOL.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I think I know which one you had...was it very thin, too? If so, that's the one that gave me pumpkin latte face as I posted earlier in the thread, LOL.


 mmm mine was thin and liquidy...and I'm a bit darker than you, so the slight orange hue I got, could be pumpkin latte face on you


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I think I know which one you had...was it very thin, too? If so, that's the one that gave me pumpkin latte face as I posted earlier in the thread, LOL.


 Ya it came out looking like it would be thick and then went on really watery and thin.


----------



## Lisabette (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the eyeliner survey and didnt get DQed for once lol but it just lead to an "when and if you'll receive an email"
> 
> maybe that was a nice way to DQ


I got the same thing, I'm hoping it's not a DQ ....I'm tired of getting DQ'd lol


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2013)

I am doing the one week foundation study.. I'm a little sad the foundation is a bit dark for me. So far I love how it applies and wears.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone gotten anything for those 5 informational surveys about moisturizer from a few weeks ago?


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 4, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten anything for those 5 informational surveys about moisturizer from a few weeks ago?


 Nope. Blah.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 4, 2013)

> Nope. Blah.


 me either and I'm waiting for the one from the eyeliner survey too.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten anything for those 5 informational surveys about moisturizer from a few weeks ago?


 We only finished it 2 weeks ago.  Don't they say it could take 2-3 weeks or more?


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We only finished it 2 weeks ago.  Don't they say it could take 2-3 weeks or more?


 I got the thank you gift four days after the lipstick study I participated in ended.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the thank you gift four days after the lipstick study I participated in ended.


 The compensation for those comes quicker. Compensation for the surveys takes a bit longer.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The compensation for those comes quicker. Compensation for the surveys takes a bit longer.


So far I've only gotten compensation for a survey (the revitalift one) and it came only a few days after I took the survey.  But, we should be getting the moisturizer compensation pretty soon since it has been at least 2 weeks since it ended.


----------



## pooja (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone get their eyeliner package yet for the study starting on the 9th?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not feelin' this foundation, its thin, smells gross, and is gray-ish. It also feels a little greasy


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 4, 2013)

nope, not yet.  I was wondering if I was the only one.


----------



## saku (Apr 5, 2013)

I started the lip balm study yesterday (and it runs for 3 weeks). However, I checked my account and it the lip balm study disappeared in my scheduled sessions. Is this normal, or should I get worried? Thanks..


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started the lip balm study yesterday (and it runs for 3 weeks). However, I checked my account and it the lip balm study disappeared in my scheduled sessions. Is this normal, or should I get worried? Thanks..


 Normal, the schedule was just there to remind you to start.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get their eyeliner package yet for the study starting on the 9th?


 My mother has not. I texted her to ask. I guess they want it to arrive last minute?


----------



## lunadust (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya it came out looking like it would be thick and then went on really watery and thin.


 I think I had the same one this week too. I couldn't stand it. I said in my survey it looked like  I had a fake tan and it was too watery.


----------



## missionista (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get their eyeliner package yet for the study starting on the 9th?


 Just got mine tonight when I got home.  Very exciting!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got my facial sunscreen test packet. Super excited. If the packaging/bottle shape is any indication, I think I might know what brand I'm using...then again the packaging could just be random. I hope I don't fall in love with either of the sunscreens, because they actually included a self-addressed stamped envelope, and want the unused portion sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... if I'm right about the brand....it would be expensive to purchase...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Did it come in the mail or USPS or Fed Ex?  I have not yet received mine.  Bummer we have to send it back!  



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my facial sunscreen test packet. Super excited. If the packaging/bottle shape is any indication, I think I might know what brand I'm using...then again the packaging could just be random. I hope I don't fall in love with either of the sunscreens, because they actually included a self-addressed stamped envelope, and want the unused portion sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... if I'm right about the brand....it would be expensive to purchase...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 6, 2013)

USPS -  in the eco-friendly manilla envelopes with the paper-fiber padding.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it come in the mail or USPS or Fed Ex?  I have not yet received mine.  Bummer we have to send it back!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks!  Maybe Monday for me since mail came already today.  



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> USPS -  in the eco-friendly manilla envelopes with the paper-fiber padding.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 6, 2013)

Just empty like a good portion of it into an empty bottle



> Just got my facial sunscreen test packet. Super excited. If the packaging/bottle shape is any indication, I think I might know what brand I'm using...then again the packaging could just be random. I hope I don't fall in love with either of the sunscreens, because they actually included a self-addressed stamped envelope, and want the unused portion sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... if I'm right about the brand....it would be expensive to purchase...


----------



## wurly (Apr 6, 2013)

> Just got my facial sunscreen test packet. Super excited. If the packaging/bottle shape is any indication, I think I might know what brand I'm using...then again the packaging could just be random. I hope I don't fall in love with either of the sunscreens, because they actually included a self-addressed stamped envelope, and want the unused portion sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... if I'm right about the brand....it would be expensive to purchase...


 That is so weird. Why do they want it back? Maybe to prevent you from figuring out what brand it is? I hope they don't repackage it for someone else. That would be yucky.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so weird. Why do they want it back? Maybe to prevent you from figuring out what brand it is? I hope they don't repackage it for someone else. That would be yucky.


 I seriously doubt they would reuse it. But I have two thoughts on why they might want it back:

1. They want to know how much people use...

2. One of the labels asks me to shake up the product, and another label does not ask to 'shake before use.'  I can see a scenario where they might want to see how much sunscreen active ingredient doesn't get used (is left over) from not shaking?

This is kinda why I'd feel bad about liberally removing a portion of the sunscreen before sending it back to them...it might mess up whatever they're trying to measure...

I've used both Neutrogena's ultra sheer liquid and Shisedo's urban environment sunscreens before, and both have that little metal ball that requires shaking before use....

Then again, all of this is pure guesswork/speculation on my part....


----------



## tiffalicous (Apr 7, 2013)

Totally agree with this!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 8, 2013)

For the very last bbcream I had to remove the top with a pair of pliers and it smells terrible. But the coverage is really pretty.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

This last BB cream is my favorite! It has a nice texture, almost mousselike, better coverage than most of the others, and just feels nice.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 8, 2013)

Got a survey that was for blush. I got kicked using powder compact (theBalm Hot Mama).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a survey that was for blush. I got kicked using powder compact (theBalm Hot Mama).


 No survey for me. Is it because I'm doing a home study soon?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2013)

I got kicked out of that survey for using powder blush. Ugh. Screw you, L'oreal.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got this in the mail today.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

I got into the blush study - sounds like it's for a stain-type/long-wearing product, which is great because I've been using Benetint and Cha Cha Tint lately and loving them!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't met a Kiehl's product I didn't like. I take that back. There was this tinted moisturizer they had for a little while. I bought it and hated it. I took the bottle to be recycled and they ended up giving me a different product because it was 3/4 full.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this for the moisturizer 5 day survey?  If so I'm super excited to get this!!!

Can't wait to see what we get for the one week foundation study.  

I love MUT it has opened my up to so many new things I would have never found otherwise!!!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know which of the surveys this was?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This last BB cream is my favorite! It has a nice texture, almost mousselike, better coverage than most of the others, and just feels nice.


 That was my first one, i LOVED it - wish we knew what it was!  It felt so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got that in Birchbox (or maybe something else....no, I think I got it in a trade?) a while back and I loved it! Great moisturizer, goes a long way and lasted forever. One of my favorite eye creams. I want more of it!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see what we're going to get for the 10 week BB study!  I hope it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got in the blush survey ! So excited !!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ohhhh what did you get that for ?



> I just got this in the mail today. Â Has anyone tried this?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what we're going to get for the 10 week BB study!  I hope it's good


 I read some one say they think you guys get like a bunch of stuff like a gift bag or some thing but I hope it is amazing because 10 weeks is a LONG time.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 8, 2013)

I GOT INTO THE BLUSH STUDY...excuse my excitement...it's the first time that I've passed the screening survey for a L'Oreal study!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

It says Informational Survey S13-54. So, I'm guessing enough info only surveys were taken and maybe this was a thank you? Didn't someone mention L'Oreal sends us compensation products after X amount of surveys? Jelly!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my foundation for my foundation study! They are on point with this! The study doesn't start until the 23rd!!





I only have to wear each one for 3 days, and they sent full sized bottles! Is this normal?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the blush study - sounds like it's for a stain-type/long-wearing product, which is great because I've been using Benetint and Cha Cha Tint lately and loving them!


 Congratulations! Me and my mom have both been using Benetint and she got into the study.  I hope L'Oreal is coming up with their own Benetint because I really would love a cheaper alternative.


----------



## JessP (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations! Me and my mom have both been using Benetint and she got into the study.  I hope L'Oreal is coming up with their own Benetint because I really would love a cheaper alternative.


 I agree - that would be awesome! And congrats to your mom as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree - that would be awesome! And congrats to your mom as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I am totally jealous of her!  But, I'm almost finally done with this BB cream study, so hopefully I can try some more things.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my S13-54 compensation and it was Kiehl's Cryste Marine Firming Eye Treatment. In other news, I looked up S13-54 and it was the survey about depilatories. That was my first survey. So I'm really excited that I got $40 eye cream out of it. I wasn't expecting to get anything since I hadn't had 5.

In unrelated news, I also got an Essie nail polish in the mail from a PO box in Grand Rapids with no note.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This last BB cream is my favorite! It has a nice texture, almost mousselike, better coverage than most of the others, and just feels nice.


 Mine is really liqui-y, but surprisingly enough, it covers a bunch and it's lightweight, however...it's orange,,,


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so nice! Congrats!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got into the blush study - sounds like it's for a stain-type/long-wearing product, which is great because I've been using Benetint and Cha Cha Tint lately and loving them!
Quote: Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Just got in the blush survey ! So excited !!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I GOT INTO THE BLUSH STUDY...excuse my excitement...it's the first time that I've passed the screening survey for a L'Oreal study! 





 
Congrats girls ^^ I don't see any survey, guess it's too late, oh well ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait to see what we're going to get for the 10 week BB study!  I hope it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I hope so too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This last BB cream is my favorite! It has a nice texture, almost mousselike, better coverage than most of the others, and just feels nice.


 Mousse you say? I think I got one that was mousse-ish not completely but sorta and I LOVE IT! Such amazing coverage!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my foundation for my foundation study! They are on point with this! The study doesn't start until the 23rd!!
> 
> ...


 Wow those are nicely sized! Did they say if you have to return them?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my S13-54 compensation and it was Kiehl's Cryste Marine Firming Eye Treatment. In other news, I looked up S13-54 and it was the survey about depilatories. That was my first survey. So I'm really excited that I got $40 eye cream out of it. I wasn't expecting to get anything since I hadn't had 5.
> 
> In unrelated news, I also got an Essie nail polish in the mail from a PO box in Grand Rapids with no note.


 Wow that is so nice!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow and that's full sized? I would love to get that.. I have never tried any Kiehl's.  Oh but I didn't do the survey you did to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow those are nicely sized! Did they say if you have to return them?


Ooh those are really nice sized.  But, they look like they would be way too dark for me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow those are nicely sized! Did they say if you have to return them?





> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh those are really nice sized.  But, they look like they would be way too dark for me.


 beautymadn3ss - There was nothing on the instructions about returning them! Just to use them each for 3 days (dates given) and to do the surveys at the end of the time for each!

BeautyLover - I'm pretty sure this study is for African Americans because when I got in, they said the color was going to be Soft Sable which is, in makeup, a dark(er) color. I've had multiple foundations in sable.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> beautymadn3ss - There was nothing on the instructions about returning them! Just to use them each for 3 days (dates given) and to do the surveys at the end of the time for each!


 then lets hope you love those foundations! haha ^^ That's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 8, 2013)

Kicked out of that survey because I don't use blush. Oh well, I was just happy to see a survey again. It'd been weeks since my last one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> then lets hope you love those foundations! haha ^^ That's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup! I swatched them both, and the colors are great! One is really runny, but if it works well, I can get over that. The other is nice and creamy though!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my sunscreen in today and you are right the package is totally identifiable!  I hope I do not fall in love since a) we do not get to keep it and  B) it is expensive! Excited for my first testing!



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my facial sunscreen test packet. Super excited. If the packaging/bottle shape is any indication, I think I might know what brand I'm using...then again the packaging could just be random. I hope I don't fall in love with either of the sunscreens, because they actually included a self-addressed stamped envelope, and want the unused portion sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... if I'm right about the brand....it would be expensive to purchase...


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay! I just got into the blush study!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my sunscreen in today and you are right the package is totally identifiable!  I hope I do not fall in love since a) we do not get to keep it and B) it is expensive! Excited for my first testing!


 I just wanna know what brand it is.....


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 8, 2013)

Hooray, sunscreen buddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my sunscreen in today and you are right the package is totally identifiable!  I hope I do not fall in love since a) we do not get to keep it and B) it is expensive! Excited for my first testing!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay!  Good to know I will have some one else on here to see what you think!  I am so excited to try them!



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hooray, sunscreen buddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup! I swatched them both, and the colors are great! One is really runny, but if it works well, I can get over that. The other is nice and creamy though!


 That's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Exactly!  I don't mind runny as long as it works well ^^


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 8, 2013)

Did you enter any of Allure's contests? The Allure contest prizes are notorious for just randomly showing up without any description, letter, or notice....



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In unrelated news, I also got an Essie nail polish in the mail from a PO box in Grand Rapids with no note.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you enter any of Allure's contests? The Allure contest prizes are notorious for just randomly showing up without any description, letter, or notice....


I don't think so. But I figured it was some kind of contest prize.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2013)

Booted from the blush study--oh poop.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

No blush survey over here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might have said I don't wear blush when I signed up, but things have changed. I am probably approaching clown prostitute levels of color some days, but I'm finding I don't really care!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is really liqui-y, but surprisingly enough, it covers a bunch and it's lightweight, however...it's orange,,,


 I think we may be using the same bb cream. MAJOR orange face when I put it on.. I had to take it off and mix a tiny tiny bit of it with face moisturizer so it wasn't so horribly orange.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we may be using the same bb cream. MAJOR orange face when I put it on.. I had to take it off and mix a tiny tiny bit of it with face moisturizer so it wasn't so horribly orange.


 Might be XD though I did like the coverage, it was good enough, then again I just need to sorta even out tone and cover some pimples on my chin. LMAO I went to an interview wearing that today lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No blush survey over here.
> 
> 
> ...


 Clown prostitute! LMAO XD


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No blush survey over here.
> 
> 
> ...


 Bwah! I nearly choked on a Jelly Belly


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

Confession time: I picked that term up from a local podcaster who is also a self-admitted blush addict. She was referring to herself at the time.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

That's ok it is still funny!  Sorry you did not get in.  I did not get the blush survey either but not sure if that is due to the sunscreen study or if they know I do not like/use blush.  Can't wait to hear what people are testing!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Confession time: I picked that term up from a local podcaster who is also a self-admitted blush addict. She was referring to herself at the time.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay! Just got in on the blush.. I loooove blush!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

No blush quiz for me.. Maybe it will show up tomorrow?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait, the girls that took the survey, when did you take it? Cuz I don't have it right now, so I'm wondering if it's just not showing up for me


----------



## mermuse (Apr 8, 2013)

I just took it less than 10 minutes ago and got in. I'm amped since it's possibly aiming to be long wearing!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 8, 2013)

Double post is fun post


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No blush quiz for me.. Maybe it will show up tomorrow?


 I didn't get one, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just took it less than 10 minutes ago and got in.
> 
> I'm amped since it's possibly aiming to be long wearing!


 thank you ^^


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, the girls that took the survey, when did you take it? Cuz I don't have it right now, so I'm wondering if it's just not showing up for me


 I took the blush survey around 4:30 PM Eastern time


----------



## wadedl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have checked multiple times today and no blush study for me.


----------



## melonz (Apr 9, 2013)

I got into the blush study!!! SO EXCITED! i was pretty disappointed about the compensation for the eyeliner study.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

No blush study for me. Love me some blush. *sigh*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No blush study for me. Love me some blush. *sigh*


 Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 9, 2013)

No blush survey for me either...maybe it's bc we're still doing the BB study??


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No blush survey for me either...maybe it's bc we're still doing the BB study??


 It is.  You can only do product studies 30 days apart, but you can always do informational ones.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2013)

> It is.Â  You can only do product studies 30 days apart, but you can always do informational ones.


Ahhh, that's why no blush study, I just ended a foundation one yesterday. So I have to wait 30 more days for another??


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, that's why no blush study, I just ended a foundation one yesterday. So I have to wait 30 more days for another??


 Yep.  But you could get a prequalification before then if the study dates are after your 30 days.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't done a study since last fall. I guess I didn't fit the demographic for the blush study or something. *pout*


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

If you recently participated in one of the five part informational surveys which were launched in *March,* please note there will be a delay in the mailout of your gift compensation.

Please allow an addtional four weeks to receive your compensation. We apologize for the delay and we thank you for your continued support.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the same delay message! Oh well, hopefully that means we'll get something really cool!

I just got into my first study too!! The blush one. I'm excited. It said it's a mauve color, so I can't wait to receive the product


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooh I love mauve blush....oh heck I might as well tell the truth, I love BLUSH! Okay, now I'll be real honest....I just love makeup of all shapes and kinds! I have a real monkey on my back!

I'm hoping it means something good is coming our way too!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah I hope that means something amazing will come our way in 4 weeks....


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe something really big is launching in the next few weeks that they want to send to get the word out?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is.  You can only do product studies 30 days apart, but you can always do informational ones.


 Thanks!!! i had no idea....bummer!  i would have loved that blush one too --- oh well, i have some awesome freebies to look forward to after finishing up this bb study!


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 9, 2013)

I just started the eyeliner study today and I'm already mildly bummed that this is all I can wear for the next 10 days... Although, by the end of 10 days, I'm probably going to be awesome at applying it. And I don't have to mail it back in case I end up falling in love with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 9, 2013)

ALSO, people who are in the current eyeliner study! Are you going to wash your face on Thursday night/Friday morning and just avoid your eye area? I can't go 36 hours without washing at least my forehead, nose, and cheeks. If not for the fact that I'll break out, at least for own sanity.


----------



## missionista (Apr 9, 2013)

Bisous, your sentiments about the eyeliner are mine exactly! Still not sure if I'm going to try to wash my face that night or not.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALSO, people who are in the current eyeliner study! Are you going to wash your face on Thursday night/Friday morning and just avoid your eye area? I can't go 36 hours without washing at least my forehead, nose, and cheeks. If not for the fact that I'll break out, at least for own sanity.


I'm definitely going to be washing my face, just going to be really careful to avoid the eye area.  I'm in nursing school and work with patients on Thursdays.  I couldn't handle not washing my face.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 9, 2013)

I did the 5 part study in march but did not get a delay email at least not yet...


----------



## mspocket (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got this in the mail a few days ago and I'm amazed! It's for a concealer study that I got into but didn't even get to participate in because they messed up my address...over a hundred dollars of products in exchange for slight disappointment over not getting to do the trial? I'll take it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Just got this in the mail a few days ago and I'm amazed! It's for a concealer study that I got into but didn't even get to participate in because they messed up my address...over a hundred dollars of products in exchange for slight disappointment over not getting to do the trial? I'll take it!


 No way!!!!! That's so exciting! !! I am in the ten week bb cream study and sooooo excited to see what we are gonna get. I'm on my phone abd can tell the boxes are lancome but can't tell what products are. What did you get?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way!!!!! That's so exciting! !! I am in the ten week bb cream study and sooooo excited to see what we are gonna get. I'm on my phone abd can tell the boxes are lancome but can't tell what products are. What did you get?


 it looks like a (left to right) nail sticker thingies, mascara, lipstick, and eyeshadow quad.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 9, 2013)

> I did the 5 part study in march but did not get a delay email at least not yet... Â Â


I didn't get a delay email yet either. I was starting to wonder if I missed one of the surveys. I'm glad I'm not the only one that Didnt get an email


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy crap! That's amazing! Congrats ^^


----------



## mspocket (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way!!!!! That's so exciting! !! I am in the ten week bb cream study and sooooo excited to see what we are gonna get. I'm on my phone abd can tell the boxes are lancome but can't tell what products are. What did you get?


 the concealer test was only a week I think, so I can't even imagine how big your compensation's gonna be!


----------



## emilyd (Apr 10, 2013)

How long does it typically take to get into studies? I've been on for about 4 months, and check my account 3-4 times a day. I've only had a handful of surveys....maybe it's my age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Apr 10, 2013)

The concealer test was three weeks. Also, we were reqd to wear only the concealer for one 24 hr period.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it typically take to get into studies? I've been on for about 4 months, and check my account 3-4 times a day. I've only had a handful of surveys....maybe it's my age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been a member since late-September and I just got into my first study (blush)!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the concealer test was only a week I think, so I can't even imagine how big your compensation's gonna be!


 That's exactly what I was thinking.  Can't wait.  I'm kind of glad today is the last day of the BB Cream study.  I didn't love any of them.  I liked the moose-like cosistency of some of them, but not the coverage or color


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 10, 2013)

> I didn't get a delay email yet either. I was starting to wonder if I missed one of the surveys. I'm glad I'm not the only one that Didnt get an email


 I didn't get an email either..


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get a delay email yet either. I was starting to wonder if I missed one of the surveys. I'm glad I'm not the only one that Didnt get an email
> ...


----------



## AJCorletto (Apr 10, 2013)

I just finished my last BB cream survey!! 





This week my BB cream was very dry and grey toned, I did not like it... 

I would have to stick to my original favorite, the mousse like textured one. 

Can't wait to see what goodies we receive!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

There;s gonna be another last survey and that will be the last one, either way, I loved a bunch of BBs hated some others, it was tedious, but definitely interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My favorite same as others was definitely the mousse textured one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it typically take to get into studies? I've been on for about 4 months, and check my account 3-4 times a day. I've only had a handful of surveys....maybe it's my age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I've been on since about December and I just got into my first study. It really is all about what they're looking for and if you fit into the parameters. Just keep answering any survey that they throw your way, you'll get into one eventually.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

The smell this week was a horribly offensive chemical smell.  Good texture, but I would never use something like that on a regular basis.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 10, 2013)

> The smell this week was a horribly offensive chemical smell.Â  Good texture, but I would never use something like that on a regular basis.


We must have the same one. I also find I can feel it on my face.


----------



## missionista (Apr 10, 2013)

For eyeliner study people, how is day 2 going?  I feel like I am getting more competent with the product, so today is definitely a better experience (so far) than yesterday.


----------



## Souly (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a really hard time removing it. I actually kind of like it but I wish it was in a different color.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For eyeliner study people, how is day 2 going?  I feel like I am getting more competent with the product, so today is definitely a better experience (so far) than yesterday.


 I definitely had an easier time applying it today and it looks a whole lot better than yesterday. The concept is still a little weird to me, but I'm going with it. It really didn't want to come off last night, but after a while, I finally got it all removed.


----------



## pride (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel like I never get surveys. Do they go away if you don't check enough? I definitely don't remember to check very often.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> I feel like I never get surveys. Do they go away if you don't check enough? I definitely don't remember to check very often.


 I check multiple times a day, and it's probably been a week and a half since I even got a qualification survey.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way!!!!! That's so exciting! !! I am in the ten week bb cream study and sooooo excited to see what we are gonna get. I'm on my phone abd can tell the boxes are lancome but can't tell what products are. What did you get?


Me too. I decided to stay off here for the most part, during the study, because it was hard to keep my trap shut and I didn't want to contaminate the study. But I just took the last BB cream opinion survey and will answer one about my current BB cream, next week. Then I hope we can all dish on what we tried and thought. And squee over how wonderful the free gifts are going to be. I really hope I get lancome, lancome, lancome. lol I have been drooling at their eyeshadows at Sephora. They all seem really well pigmented.

I'm also in the group who participated in an info survey with delayed gifts. I wonder if I'll get it all around the same time. It'll be like my un-birthday.

Sorry to be so gloaty, but the BB cream study is the first one I ever qualified for, and the info survey was the second. So, I've never gotten the gifts before and I've been DQ'd seems like a million times. lol


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 10, 2013)

I "applied" three weeks ago and haven't heard anything.  Is this typical?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. I decided to stay off here for the most part, during the study, because it was hard to keep my trap shut and I didn't want to contaminate the study. But I just took the last BB cream opinion survey and will answer one about my current BB cream, next week. Then I hope we can all dish on what we tried and thought. And squee over how wonderful the free gifts are going to be.* I really hope I get lancome, lancome, lancome. lol I have been drooling at their eyeshadows at Sephora. They all seem really well pigmented.*
> ...


 I would love Lancome too XD


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I "applied" three weeks ago and haven't heard anything.  Is this typical?


 I think so. It took me a couple of weeks before I hear anything.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is awesome! How cool is that?



> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarrahm (Apr 11, 2013)

I got this in the mail today as the thank you for the eyeliner survey. It is very heavily scented but I will give it a try. I normally use Kheils (which I got last time from the press on nails test...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was an informational survey, right? how many questions did you answer?


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 11, 2013)

check your accounts ladies. i just did a skin pre qualifier survey!


----------



## skylite (Apr 11, 2013)

I am very excited. I signed up yesterday for this and got my welcome email this morning. Less than 24 hours !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up...I logged on and had a prequalifier for an informational study. It was kind of odd. It didn't tell me if I qualified but told me to check my account often. I don't recall getting that one before.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check your accounts ladies. i just did a skin pre qualifier survey!


 
It was a loooonnng prequalifier, lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It was a loooonnng prequalifier, lol


 wow - no kidding!  haha  Am i the only one that noticed they spelled Yves St. Laurent wrong?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 11, 2013)

Just did the prequal. Didn't say anything but than you...


----------



## jsarina (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't got to test anything, but they did send me a "thanks for trying" gift. It's a .5 oz. jar of Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream. Very nice surprise!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow - no kidding!  haha  Am i the only one that noticed they spelled Yves St. Laurent wrong?


 LOL.  I caught that too. And Prescriptives and Dermalogica.  Spell check people!


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up...I logged on and had a prequalifier for an informational study. It was kind of odd. It didn't tell me if I qualified but told me to check my account often. I don't recall getting that one before.


Same here.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

This is what I got: *Thank you for your interest in our Consumer Participation Program. *

*The prequalification survey is completed.*

*Once the prequalification has closed and the responses have been reviewed, If you qualifyyou will receive an e-mail with a link to complete the Informational Survey once the dates have been scheduled*
 

*Thank you for your participation.*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got: *Thank you for your interest in our Consumer Participation Program. *
> 
> ...


 Well poo! That isn't at all what I got, BUT it didn't say the thanks but no thanks spiel like it usually does when you don't qualify. I guess time will tell!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well poo! That isn't at all what I got, BUT it didn't say the thanks but no thanks spiel like it usually does when you don't qualify. I guess time will tell!


 Well I got an : "if" so idk if I qualified either XD


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2013)

Got this in the mail today! What a pleasant surprise! Can't wait to see what us BB cream girls get.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check your accounts ladies. i just did a skin pre qualifier survey!


 Thanks for letting us know - I always rely on MUT users to notify us on new L'oreal surveys


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enjoy! I just started using the Creme de Corps and I like it


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah three questions and thank you and check you account often!!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting us know - I always rely on MUT users to notify us on new L'oreal surveys


 I always rely on the MUT ladies too! you all have got it on lockdown!! no joke!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> Got this in the mail today! What a pleasant surprise! Can't wait to see what us BB cream girls get.


 Love Creme de Corps! Very cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It was a loooonnng prequalifier, lol


 
I didn't realize you were being sarcastic until the survey ended super quickly.  Hah!  I checked nearly half of the brands since I get all sorts of samples, but it only seemed to ask a few questions about La Mer which I don't happen to be using on a daily basis.  I wonder what they are trying to research.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

> I always rely on the MUT ladies too! you all have got it on lockdown!! no joke!!


 Me too.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

I had the prequalifier (was suprised I start a sunscreen test tomorrow, it's short though only 6 days) and got the same response.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up...I logged on and had a prequalifier for an informational study. It was kind of odd. It didn't tell me if I qualified but told me to check my account often. I don't recall getting that one before.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 11, 2013)

I just registered for on-site testing and got this response:

*We will be sending you an email providing your User ID and Password and other details.

To guarantee you receive your Lâ€˜Oreal Consumer Participation messages, please be sure to add us to your address book: [email protected]

Thank You!*





 

I'm close enough to the Clark NJ facility that I wouldn't mind making a trip there, would be fun!  

This was also on the page for folks that might travel to their facility, love the idea about the $85 to $100 gift bag.  Some place along the way it also stated that we'd receive a 'company pass' to purchase products from the 'company store' for 50% off.  

Gosh I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!

We conduct various kinds of studies with many types of beauty/hair products. The product usage information you provide in the registration form will help us determine which studies are a good match for you to participate in. Most studies will require you to visit our Clark, New Jersey testing facility. Upon completion of such a study, you will receive a gift bag of beauty products worth $85.00 - $100.00 retail depending on the length of the study.

By registering you may also participate in on-line surveys. After completion of three (3) INFORMATIONAL on-line surveys you will be entitled to receive a company store pass which entitles you to shop at our company store, located in Clark, New Jersey, at 50% off retail prices.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 11, 2013)

Woo! finally got my first compensation, it was for the eyeliner study.. which I failed out of the first time, but it was open again on another tab, and I just thought I'd see if I could do it again

guess it worked.


----------



## wurly (Apr 11, 2013)

I just got that "if and when" skin care survey. It seemed to be about La Mer. That would be great if they come out with a more affordable product that works as well. I have heard, I don't know if it's just urban legend, that when La Mer was sold to Estee Lauder, they tried and could not replicate it. I heard the original formula involves various wavelengths of light, and sound. It was created by a NASA scientist to treat his own chemical burns.


----------



## pride (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up about the skin survey! I'm stuck on one of the questions asking about my experience with a product though -- it won't let me past the page. I fill out the box and click 'Continue' but it just says I haven't provided any information. 

Has anyone had this problem before? Tried it on Safari and Chrome.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! finally got my first compensation, it was for the eyeliner study.. which I failed out of the first time, but it was open again on another tab, and I just thought I'd see if I could do it again
> 
> guess it worked.


 wow that's great!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my compensation for the eyeliner study today. It is different from the one above. Mine is the Lancome Creme Mousse Confort Comforting Creamy Foam Cleanser Dry Skin.


----------



## saku (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm excited for my eyeliner compensation. I wonder when it would get here in Chicago. They told me they just sent these out this week.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry if this makes no sense I was responding about the L'Oreal test panel in the Sephora Active codes thread.  I cut and pasted my convo over here but it may be out of context!  Must be past my bedtime! Lol

Sweet!  I would especially be interested in the store where you can get things 50% off!  I start my first study/trial tomorrow for sunscreen and I am stoked!  I guess patience is a virtue because I was a member for like 6+ months before I got into anything!  Good luck!  Maybe since you are willing to go in person you are more likely to get picked or get picked more often!

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will do that for sure and include photos if they are good with that!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow - no kidding!  haha  Am i the only one that noticed they spelled Yves St. Laurent wrong?


 LOL I noticed that too, "Eve's St. Laurent".  I guess they spelled in phonetically and no one proof read it.  Silly silly!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine is the kiehls exfoliating cleanser -perfect! It's like they read my mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this makes no sense I was responding about the L'Oreal test panel in the Sephora Active codes thread.  I cut and pasted my convo over here but it may be out of context!  Must be past my bedtime! Lol
> 
> Sweet!  I would especially be interested in the store where you can get things 50% off!  I start my first study/trial tomorrow for sunscreen and I am stoked!  I guess patience is a virtue because I was a member for like 6+ months before I got into anything!  Good luck!  Maybe since you are willing to go in person you are more likely to get picked or get picked more often!


 The company store for the 50% off pass is in Clark NJ, where the testing facility is... and I imagine corporate HQ where their employees shop, thus its the company store.  

"After completion of three (3) INFORMATIONAL on-line surveys you will be entitled to receive a company store pass which entitles you to shop at our company store, located in Clark, New Jersey, at 50% off retail prices."

I'm getting a little shot of serotonin just thinking about it, since L'Oreal have such an impressive line-up of brands under its corporate umbrella.  

Six months huh?  I hope I get to do it sometime before Christmas then I can do present shopping there, everyone will be getting beauty products for Christmas!!

If you get the pass, you should bounce around the idea of making a trip to NY and then stopping off at NJ just for kicks.  

Should I get selected to do on-site product testing, I will try to complete 3 online surveys so that I can go there with the coupon for purchases after the testing...  I will w/o a doubt provide as much detail as I am able to the MUT community  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the skin survey! I'm stuck on one of the questions asking about my experience with a product though -- it won't let me past the page. I fill out the box and click 'Continue' but it just says I haven't provided any information.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Tried it on Safari and Chrome.


 I am getting the same error message! Email them, I just did.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Day one product one of sunscreen.  This one is really white, liquidy and smells like gasoline or burnt tires.  I did a test patch yesterday and that is when I got the smells!  After you put it on the smell disipates and I like that your face does not feel waxy or very moist like some suncreens.  2 more days!  Tomorrow I will get to try it during my workout outside.


----------



## missionista (Apr 12, 2013)

36 hour eyeliner people--do we have to answer the questionnaire from 6-9 EASTERN time tonight?  Or LOCAL time?  I am in California, so not sure.  I tried calling the Loreal people, but I haven't heard back from them.  When I put it on, I did it at 6AM my time, so it would fit the window no matter which time zone, but I will not be near a computer at 6PM today.  By 7 PM locally, yeah no problem, and before 5PM locally also fine. Argh.

Thanks!


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 36 hour eyeliner people--do we have to answer the questionnaire from 6-9 EASTERN time tonight?  Or LOCAL time?  I am in California, so not sure.  I tried calling the Loreal people, but I haven't heard back from them.  When I put it on, I did it at 6AM my time, so it would fit the window no matter which time zone, but I will not be near a computer at 6PM today.  By 7 PM locally, yeah no problem, and before 5PM locally also fine. Argh.
> 
> Thanks!


 I don't know. I just tried to log on to take it to be safe &amp; it won't load (the questionnaire). I'm going to email.


----------



## saku (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my eyeliner survey compensation!


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know. I just tried to log on to take it to be safe &amp; it won't load (the questionnaire). I'm going to email.


 
I just emailed them about this as well.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm. I did the eyeliner survey, but I haven't gotten my compensation yet. I'm in California, but I think other Californians have gotten theirs. I wonder if mine's just being slow. :/


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got my compensation from the eyeliner survey today. I got a LancÃ´me Exfoliance Confort. I needed a new scrub too. Great compensation for one survey!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

idk if I will be getting anything from the eyeliner survey mmm I did take a survey, didn't answer as many questions as others, but it definitely was a survey and said I'd get something, oh well XD


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 12, 2013)

Got Vichy Purete Thermale cleanser for the eyeliner survey compensation!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if I will be getting anything from the eyeliner survey mmm I did take a survey, didn't answer as many questions as others, but it definitely was a survey and said I'd get something, oh well XD


 They forgot about us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 12, 2013)

I got the Lancome Creme Mousse Confort cleanser. Super excited because it has Rosehip Oil in it and I'm completely obsessed with anything rose lately. In just my bedroom I have 2 Diptyque Rose ovals and a Diptyque Rose candle burning at all times. I can't get enough lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They forgot about us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Scratch that, the bf just checked the mail, he's showing me what I got at the moment XD 

Kiehls' Deep Action Exfoliating Cleanser XD is what I got


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scratch that, the bf just checked the mail, he's showing me what I got at the moment XD
> 
> Kiehls' Deep Action Exfoliating Cleanser XD is what I got


 Okay. What the crap? Now I'm confused.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay. What the crap? Now I'm confused.


 You'll get your stuff too XD My survey was like one question lol


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll get your stuff too XD My survey was like one question lol


 Mine was long. I listed liquid eyeliner, and I guess that's what they were looking for. Hopefully my compensation will get here tomorrow.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was long. I listed liquid eyeliner, and I guess that's what they were looking for. Hopefully my compensation will get here tomorrow.


 yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in NY and they ship from NJ so it's normal to get it that fast XD


----------



## katlyne (Apr 12, 2013)

My comp for the info survey was lancome cleanser for dry skin..I don't have dry skin, but its free, so what do I care??


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 12, 2013)

I haven't gotten the compensation yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten the compensation yet. Hopefully soon.


 Not that I'm happy you haven't gotten yours, I'm just happy I'm not the only one.


----------



## missionista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed them about this as well.


 Yeah, I tired to log onto it this afternoon, and got the 404 error.  So I figured I'd try when it was between 6 &amp; 9 my time.  Just did, and it is STILL 404ing.  I'll e-mail.  Relieved it's not just me.  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not that I'm happy you haven't gotten yours, I'm just happy I'm not the only one.


 Same here 




 I was thinking I was the only one for a minute.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been trying since 6 pm central time. I called and left a message.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Apr 13, 2013)

I emailed in almost an hour ago about the same issue of the survey for the eyeliner survey not working. surprised they had it due on a Friday night since for the bb cream they wanted it done before the weekend invade of any tech issues. I just don't want to get dropped from the study because of a tech issue on their end. I'm in Cali as well...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 13, 2013)

My mother emailed, as well. She said he questionnaire is still showing up but it goes to the "error page". Oh well.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmph. I've taken informational surveys for quite some time now (&gt;6 months) and a few I've even gotten to the end (those "if and when" surveys) but never chosen. I've never received any type of compensation for attempting/completing surveys. Is this normal? I feel like from reading this thread you guys get good stuff even if it isn't from actual study compensations. Maybe I'm just confused =P


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 13, 2013)

If and when are pre qualifying surveys. Informational surveys are something you prequalified for but don't involve actual product testing


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmph. I've taken informational surveys for quite some time now (&gt;6 months) and a few I've even gotten to the end (those "if and when" surveys) but never chosen. I've never received any type of compensation for attempting/completing surveys. Is this normal? I feel like from reading this thread you guys get good stuff even if it isn't from actual study compensations. Maybe I'm just confused =P


 The surveys you take will say before and/or after you take them whether or not you'll get some kind of compensation and how long it will take. It sounds like you should have gotten something, but I'm not certain.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah ok! Thanks girls. Didn't realize there was a difference between pre-qualifying and informational surveys. Not sure now since I can't remember the previous ones I've taken in detail but now I know what to keep my eyes out for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks again!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 13, 2013)

I've had to enter my address into all of my informational surveys, I'd that helps.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had to enter my address into all of my informational surveys, I'd that helps.


 Really? I haven't, and I know I've done one where I did actually receive compensation. That's odd.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 13, 2013)

I dunno. I haven't done a lot. But that's my experience.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 13, 2013)

My mother's eyeliner survey worked this morning...she said it was just a few questions.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 13, 2013)

Got this in the mail today. The only study I've ever done is the eyeliner informational one. Very generous of L'oreal. Also had a pre-qualification for a survey just now.


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 13, 2013)

This is what I received for participating in the concealer study. It was a month long study but I was seriously impressed with this. I am in love with the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## missionista (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother's eyeliner survey worked this morning...she said it was just a few questions.


 Yep, had an e-mail from L'Oreal this AM saying they had fixed the problem, and the survey worked.  It was just a few questions.  After wearing this stuff for 36 hours, I was expecting a much longer questionnaire!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for participating in the concealer study. It was a month long study but I was seriously impressed with this. I am in love with the eyeshadow palette.


 Wow that's awesome and that palette does look gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Apr 13, 2013)

This afternoon I came home to a full size container of Lancome Exfoliance Confort for doing the eyeliner survey.  I figured I wouldn't get something for that, since I'm doing the eyeliner study.  But, cool, I'll take it!  Very happy with L'Oreal today.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 13, 2013)

Th



> This is what I received for participating in the concealer study. It was a month long study but I was seriously impressed with this. I am in love with the eyeshadow palette.


 this is super exciting to me knowing you got this for a month study....I assume then we should get much more for a 10 week study!!! Ahhh


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This afternoon I came home to a full size container of Lancome Exfoliance Confort for doing the eyeliner survey.  I figured I wouldn't get something for that, since I'm doing the eyeliner study.  But, cool, I'll take it!  Very happy with L'Oreal today.


 I got the same thing today. It says it's for normal/dry skin, and I have oily skin. I'll have to try and it and hope that it doesn't break me out. It smells really nice, and I've never tried anything from Lancome, so I'd like to be able to use it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same thing today. It says it's for normal/dry skin, and I have oily skin. I'll have to try and it and hope that it doesn't break me out. It smells really nice, and I've never tried anything from Lancome, so I'd like to be able to use it.


 yay you got your stuffs!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for participating in the concealer study. It was a month long study but I was seriously impressed with this. I am in love with the eyeshadow palette.


 Oh wow! Those eyeshdaow palettes are like fifty bucks. I always want them. I would love the lipstick, too. Score! What color lipstick is it? I really hope I get an eyeshadow palette that I can wear, and a lipstick.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, the compensations all look great, I would be happy with any of them! I only have done the 1 week foundation study, I wish I could get into more and do longer ones. I enjoyed it, I honestly would do it without compensation, I love trying new products. Getting compensations is just icing on the cake!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, the compensations all look great, I would be happy with any of them! I only have done the 1 week foundation study, I wish I could get into more and do longer ones. I enjoyed it, I honestly would do it without compensation, I love trying new products. Getting compensations is just icing on the cake!


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Apr 14, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow all the compensation gifts look amazing! I did the 5 informational surveys about moisturizer (1 survey a day for 5 days) and just completed the 10 week BB cream study. Those are the only two studies that I have ever done. I know some of you received an email about a delay in compensation... I did not get that email but also have yet to receive compensation for the week long survey. Maybe it's just taking longer since I live in California? I hope they didn't forget about me!!!! Someone mentioned they would do the studies for free and I totally agree! The bob cream study has been fun and I can't wait to see what goodies we get!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow all the compensation gifts look amazing! I did the 5 informational surveys about moisturizer (1 survey a day for 5 days) and just completed the 10 week BB cream study. Those are the only two studies that I have ever done. I know some of you received an email about a delay in compensation... I did not get that email but also have yet to receive compensation for the week long survey. Maybe it's just taking longer since I live in California? I hope they didn't forget about me!!!! Someone mentioned they would do the studies for free and I totally agree! The bob cream study has been fun and I can't wait to see what goodies we get!


I wouldn't do product testing for free. Even though it is kind of fun, sometimes. I wore orange bb cream on my face for three days. Orange! And the last bb cream I tested gave me three nose zits, and a lip zit. Sorry if that is TMI. If I was just trying something casually and then giving my opinion, maybe. But the bb cream study was ten weeks long, and it was kind of crazy. I still am glad I got in. It was still kind of fun.

Now that I think about it, I wouldn't do informational surveys for free, either, because that's time that I could be spending entering sweepstakes. They could turn the informational survey reward into a sweepstakes entry, though.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2013)

I would have been fine with no compensation for the clear lip balm and the purple eyeliner. I love both of those items and still use them.


----------



## saku (Apr 15, 2013)

With the clear lip balm study, you can't wear any other lip product for 3 weeks. Although I don't often wear lipstick, I think I'd want a compensation for not being able to. LOL


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2013)

I think we're thinking of 2 different studies. The one I was in was in January or February. I think it was only a couple of days.


----------



## saku (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we're thinking of 2 different studies. The one I was in was in January or February. I think it was only a couple of days.


 You're right! Mine is for 3 weeks, and the lip balm smells like cough drops. Haha It must be the menthol in it.


----------



## Wida (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm currently in the lip balm study too and I don't like it.  It's got too much menthol or something and the more I use it, the more I feel like I have to use it.  Which is completely not the point of lip balm for me.  I want something that actually hydrates and repairs my lips, not make them feel good while the balm is on and then they feel worse once it wears off.  I can't wait until this study is over!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 15, 2013)

Informational study about hair, got dq'ed on the question about what's most important in a hair product (maybe it said shampoo)


----------



## skylite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Informational study about hair, got dq'ed on the question about what's most important in a hair product (maybe it said shampoo)


 I got kicked at that point too.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 15, 2013)

I kept waiting to get booted but I made it all the way thru it said I would get my compensation in 6 weeks. But it didnt ask for my address.



> Informational study about hair, got dq'ed on the question about what's most important in a hair product (maybe it said shampoo) [/quote


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 15, 2013)

> Informational study about hair, got dq'ed on the question about what's most important in a hair product (maybe it said shampoo)


 Yep I got kicked there as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2013)

I made it through, thanks for posting about the survey!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Informational study about hair, got dq'ed on the question about what's most important in a hair product (maybe it said shampoo)
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 15, 2013)

Woohoo...got all the way through this one. I hope a future study comes out of it too. I am very interested in volume for my hair!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 15, 2013)

I was able to finish the hair product informational survey. Thanks for posting!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 15, 2013)

DQ'd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 15, 2013)

DQ'd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 15, 2013)

So I just found this thread. Do you guys recommend participating? I am just on the sign up website.

Thanks for your oppinions!


----------



## skylite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Woohoo...got all the way through this one. I hope a future study comes out of it too. I am very interested in volume for my hair!


 Yay !! This one definitely does not apply to me at all. I do not need any help in the hair volume department.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 15, 2013)

Got all the way through.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 15, 2013)

I got all the way through too! Woohoo! I'm excited, this is my first one.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 15, 2013)

No survey for me...boooo!  hurry up 30 days so i can take something!


----------



## pride (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang it, I don't even have the survey.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2013)

Came home to vichy aqualia thermal serum today. Its the thank you for the foundation study. That finished last week.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn. No survey for me.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to vichy aqualia thermal serum today. Its the thank you for the foundation study. That finished last week.


I received the same the same thing in the mail today. I don't know what is does, but it looks great!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 15, 2013)

> Dang it, I don't even have the survey.





> Damn. No survey for me.


 Same. :  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 16, 2013)

> I received the same the same thing in the mail today. I don't know what is does, but it looks great!Â


 Me three. I was a little confused because there was no directions for usage so I just googled. Can't wait to try.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2013)

I just finished the final survey for the 10 week BB cream study.  This one was all about the BB that I normally use.  I can't believe we're finally finished!  It was very interesting and a little fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I'm curious to see what will be in the compensation package.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 16, 2013)

I just finished my last bb cream survey a few minutes ago, also.  I'm way excited to see what we get!


----------



## patriciacaina (Apr 16, 2013)

Where do you go to sign up for the survey?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Where do you go to sign up for the survey?





> Sooo... I only recently found out the miracle that was the L'Oreal test panel. I am not in the New Jersey area, so I can only do their at home evaluations. The sign up for the test panel is at:Â https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/STLU/index-hp.html I enjoyed the slightly sidetracked thread about the test panel on the bzz thread, but figured it could probably use its own home on MUT.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2013)

Grr, I finally got a pre-qual survey, and I got booted out -- by my browser, which suddenly stopped storing cookies! I'm hoping I can redo it from the start when I get home from work tonight. I think it was the shampoo survey.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't imagine how you BB cream study girls feel; I've been on the eyeliner study for a week and I'm so bored of using the same eyeliner every day! I hope that you guys all get awesome compensation packages because that was a *reeeeeally* long study.


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just did a shampoo survey as well, but I didn't get any confirmation when it was over... there was just a button that said "END" and when I clicked on it took me to a page that said "return to something" or something like that and it brought me back to the LOREAL login page.. anyone else?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there a certain limit of time between informational surveys (ones where you get compensation) that you have to wait before you get access to others? It feels like I was getting new prequals like ever other day like everybody else was getting, then I got into the eyeliner and the 5part moisturizer surveys, and now nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still stoked I finally got in to two and got a couple if and when's last time they sent out 4 at a time, but I like the surveys even if I get DQ'd, I loveeee data and data collection lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm so happy that the BB cream study is over. I was impressed by about 1 of them. However, I can't wait for compensation. Lol


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 16, 2013)

I



> Is there a certain limit of time between informational surveys (ones where you get compensation) that you have to wait before you get access to others? It feels like I was getting new prequals like ever other day like everybody else was getting, then I got into the eyeliner and the 5part moisturizer surveys, and now nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still stoked I finally got in to two and got a couple if and when's last time they sent out 4 at a time, but I like the surveys even if I get DQ'd, I loveeee data and data collection lol


 I did the 5 part moisturizer and a one week foundation study and haven't done any surveys since the foundation started a few weeks ago. Hmph. I like doing them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Apr 16, 2013)

I finished the hair survey and am going to an on site study appointment to see if my hair qualifies for a home study! Yay!!


----------



## AJCorletto (Apr 16, 2013)

Quote: I just did a shampoo survey as well, but I didn't get any confirmation when it was over... there was just a button that said "END" and when I clicked on it took me to a page that said "return to something" or something like that and it brought me back to the LOREAL login page.. anyone else?
I just did this survey too. The last question had the END button, and then it took me to a page that said return to ARC survey and then if you saw the screen with the big THANK YOU you should be fine. It said we should be receiving a gift in about 6 weeks.


----------



## carriewong (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did this survey too. The last question had the END button, and then it took me to a page that said return to ARC survey and then if you saw the screen with the big THANK YOU you should be fine. It said we should be receiving a gift in about 6 weeks.


 Same here! but the only difference is that when i clicked the link that said "Return to ARC" it brought me to the login page and said something like invalid login id. I never saw the big thank you like you said... Does that mean i wont get the gift


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! but the only difference is that when i clicked the link that said "Return to ARC" it brought me to the login page and said something like invalid login id. I never saw the big thank you like you said... Does that mean i wont get the gift


 After like 20 minutes or so I logged back into the Loreal site, and under "Incomplete Surveys" the survey popped up again, so when I clicked on it it let me finish.. all I had to click was thank you and it told me I would be getting compensation in about 6 weeks! hope this helps!


----------



## carriewong (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After like 20 minutes or so I logged back into the Loreal site, and under "Incomplete Surveys" the survey popped up again, so when I clicked on it it let me finish.. all I had to click was thank you and it told me I would be getting compensation in about 6 weeks! hope this helps!


 Just followed what you did and it said i would be getting compensation in 6 weeks. Thanks so much!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 16, 2013)

Boo. I DQ'd.


----------



## wurly (Apr 16, 2013)

I DQ'ed too. I wonder what they were looking for. I said I wanted to eliminate frizz, increase shine, and control dandruff. Hmmmm.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 16, 2013)

I got an on site testing survey but declined since I'd never even heard of the town.


----------



## missionista (Apr 16, 2013)

I got to do the hair survey today--made it all the way through.  Fun times!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so happy that the BB cream study is over. I was impressed by about 1 of them. However, I can't wait for compensation. Lol


I know, me too. I got the last survey recently, about my regular bb cream. It said something like, "Please complete it quickly, so we can mail out your compensation package." And I thought to myself, that they really know who they are dealing with. lol

I agree about not being too pleased with most of the bb creams. Most of them didn't have much coverage at all. I know bb creams aren't supposed to have a lot, but my Dr Jarts seems to make my skin look so even, I've really been spoiled. I guess I'm a little snotty about it too, because apparently it was the original bb cream, so I feel that all other bb creams should be measuring themselves against it. Almost all of them I tried were more like tinted moisturizer, except that some of them were surprisingly drying. The last one, I suspect it was their prototype, was chunky and when it came out of the pump the first time, it went everywhere. It was in my hair, all over my clean outfit, on the mirror, you name it. lol

I am so excited about the compensation! *fingers crossed for Lancome eyeshadow palette*


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 17, 2013)

I just received an email for additional questions on the La Mer prequal.  I went all the way through and then it said that they would notify me when the dates are confirmed.  Does that mean I'm in the study?  I hope so--I'm such a skincare junkie! I've only done one other and there wasn't a prequal and follow up so I'm not sure.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just received an e-mail for an informational survey about healthy skin. This is my first information survey through L'oreal and soon I'll be starting my first product study (blush)...yay!


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 17, 2013)

I just the La Mer questions and the survey about healthy skin. Really hope I get into whatever they're going to do with the La Mer info!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email for additional questions on the La Mer prequal.  I went all the way through and then it said that they would notify me when the dates are confirmed.  Does that mean I'm in the study?  I hope so--I'm such a skincare junkie! I've only done one other and there wasn't a prequal and follow up so I'm not sure.


 

Was that the one about healthy skin or something else?  I got the email/did the survey on healthy skin with a few write in answers an hour or two ago.

My understanding on the one I did is that it's just an informational survey and that you have to do 5 of them to get compensation.  I didn't necessarily get the impression they were coming back for more information, but I'm a little bit confused on that one myself.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just the La Mer questions and the survey about healthy skin. Really hope I get into whatever they're going to do with the La Mer info!


 
Oh, I see, that was a different one then.  I remember the other one previously that was interested in La Mer, but I guess I had more knowledge on another of their products.


----------



## pride (Apr 17, 2013)

I had the skin informational survey and La Mer followup email also...and when I checked my account I had the haircare one too?

It was mad long and I don't even know if it went through b/c after I clicked "Go back to ARCS" when I finished (don't even know what that stands for) it gave me an error. 






NVM, just saw people talked about it on the last page. Hmm...


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't remember what the lip color was. It was an orangy color which isn't my style so I just put it in my basket with all my other lipsticks. LOL

The eyeshadow palette is perfect for me. It's my go-to daytime look now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Didn't get any other LaMer survey, but I did get the healthy skin one and it said:

*Please allow 2 -3 weeks AFTER THE SURVEY HAS BEEN CLOSED to receive your compensation via US mail.*  

So maybe it won't be after some surveys?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't get any other LaMer survey, but I did get the healthy skin one and it said:
> 
> ...


 I didn't get that at the end of my survey, but I don't think I've done 5 yet.  Perhaps this was your 5th?


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't get any other LaMer survey, but I did get the healthy skin one and it said:
> 
> ...


 It didn't say that on the survey but it was on the email, I've never gotten a write in informational survey before so I was pretty curious and excited to see that


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2013)

The healthy skin was my first informational survey...I've taken a couple of prequals before. I would love to do a skin care test.


----------



## melonz (Apr 17, 2013)

Woohoo, I got the skin survey! I'd love to do a skin test as well =)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get that at the end of my survey, but I don't think I've done 5 yet.  Perhaps this was your 5th?





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It didn't say that on the survey but it was on the email, I've never gotten a write in informational survey before so I was pretty curious and excited to see that


 I got it on the email, not on the survey


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, I got the skin survey! I'd love to do a skin test as well =)


 I think that was just an informational


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone else remember those nail polish surveys? I only ever got 1 of them, and there were supposed to be a series of them...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 17, 2013)

I got one of the "healthy skin" surveys, as well.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 17, 2013)

> Anyone else remember those nail polish surveys? I only ever got 1 of them, and there were supposed to be a series of them...


 I only had one of them as well.


----------



## melonz (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah I know it was an informational. I was assuming that informational surveys end up turning into testing subjects. Is that not usually the case?


----------



## lilmonkeymom (Apr 17, 2013)

So, now that the BB cream study is over, can we talk specifics? I don't know if we all had the same numbers on our samples, but I am in love with 810. Anyone know what this could be or know of something similar? My sample is almost gone


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I know it was an informational. I was assuming that informational surveys end up turning into testing subjects. Is that not usually the case?


 It's usually: Qualifying survey and then study or qualifying survey and informational survey.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilmonkeymom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, now that the BB cream study is over, can we talk specifics? I don't know if we all had the same numbers on our samples, but I am in love with 810. Anyone know what this could be or know of something similar? My sample is almost gone


 I think we should be able to talk specifics, it's not like it'll affect anything at this point


----------



## pooja (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone getting an error while trying to access the healthy skin survey?


----------



## carriewong (Apr 17, 2013)

Got to the end of the La Mer prequalification survey for additional info. "Once dates have been confirmed _ will be contacted." I'm guessing i got in?! haha yay!! _


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 17, 2013)

No survey for me. Lame.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got to the end of the La Mer prequalification survey for additional info. "Once dates have been confirmed _ will be contacted." I'm guessing i got in?! haha yay!! _


 _ That's awesome! Let us know what you guys get to try out _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Apr 17, 2013)

Dang. I just checked my email and I have the healthy skin survey.... but now it says its closed.... stupid school getting in the way of my surveys... lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so bummed, I missed the informational survey. By the time I got the email, and I clicked over to survey monkey it was closed. But I did get the La Mer survey, so I guess one out of 2 isn't bad. I guess I'll just have to be happy with living vicariously through those of you who will receive and show your compensation!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we should be able to talk specifics, it's not like it'll affect anything at this point


Yeah, I agree. The surveys and tests are over with. 810 was the third bb cream I tested. I don't actually remember it.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got to the end of the La Mer prequalification survey for additional info. "Once dates have been confirmed _ will be contacted." I'm guessing i got in?! haha yay!! _


 _  _

_ I got that too - I'm hoping it means that we got in, that'd be thrillingly awesome.  You never know what we'll get, maybe we'll get pricey skin treatments similar to La Mer or great drugstore varieties that they're testing to see if they work as well as the crazy expensive ones._

_  _

_ I'm secretly (okay, maybe not so secretly as I'm saying this online, ha ha) geeked about possibly being included in the small print similar to "100 women were tested and 93% preferred this to that" type thing.  Yay to market research!  _


----------



## carriewong (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey gals! So i got sent the blush for the blush study and i'm a bit confused since this is my first time... The loreal login says " HOME COSMETIC Study/Dates: 4/24 through 5/1" and then under it says "On 4/24/2013 From 8:00 AM To 8:30 AM" However, on the paper that came with the blush it says "Wednesday, May 1st - Stop using the test product. Answer one (1) week questionnaire online." Does this mean there is going to be a questionnaire on 4/24 AND 5/1 or what?


----------



## carriewong (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that too - I'm hoping it means that we got in, that'd be thrillingly awesome.  You never know what we'll get, maybe we'll get pricey skin treatments similar to La Mer or great drugstore varieties that they're testing to see if they work as well as the crazy expensive ones.
> ...


 haha i'm seriously so excited! hopefully we get something gooood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp;&amp; TOTALLY agree about the small print hehee


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 17, 2013)

You and me both, sister.  I'm beginning to think it's a waste of time to even bother answering the surveys.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been signed up for months, but never qualify for any of the testing /:


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

I never get emails telling me new surveys are up. I rely on these boards to let me know.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never get emails telling me new surveys are up. I rely on these boards to let me know.


 Me too! Yesterday's hair survey was the first I've had emailed to me. Kudos to you all who inform the uninformed


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never get emails telling me new surveys are up. I rely on these boards to let me know.


 Me too.


----------



## breech (Apr 18, 2013)

The informational survey came through &amp; I missed it. Looks like it was open for a very short time. It opened and closed while I was at work. Do the reopen these sometimes?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my compensation for the information surveys we took. It was a lancome exfoliant cleanser. Yay! No surveys for me.


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 18, 2013)

> So, now that the BB cream study is over, can we talk specifics? I don't know if we all had the same numbers on our samples, but I am in love with 810. Anyone know what this could be or know of something similar? My sample is almost gone


 I love the 810 too! But use only with 442 (?) which has a mouse like consistency. I mix them in one to one ratio and use as a moisturizer - foundation-SPF . Covers up really well!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got this email

[SIZE=medium]Hi TIFFANY,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We'd like to thank you for completing our 10-week BB Cream study. We are in the process of preparing your "thank you" gift pack, and you should be receiving it in the next 2-3 weeks. Please be sure to let us know if you have not received it by mid-May.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you have not already completed this week's questionnaire about your usual product (the one that you were using before this study began), please be sure to do so by the end of this week.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And thank you again for participating in our study. We greatly appreciate your feedback on all of these test products, as well as your dedication during this 10-week process![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Best regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Andie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this email
> 
> ...


 lmao was about to post that XD


----------



## missionista (Apr 18, 2013)

Eyeliner people, today is the last day!!!  Is anyone else planning out looks with all their other eyeliners for the next few days?  I am sooooo bored with black eyeliner, I am craving my purple and green.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eyeliner people, today is the last day!!!  Is anyone else planning out looks with all their other eyeliners for the next few days?  I am sooooo bored with black eyeliner, I am craving my purple and green.


 YES. Dear sweet lord, yes! I never thought I would get so tired of one eyeliner because I _thought_ that I pretty much used the same eyeliner every day anyway... guess I was wrong about that. I decided to smudge out the eyeliner today and apply a whole bunch of shadow over it to kind of change the color. I had to! I had to!

Took my survey though and now everything is all done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the 810 too! But use only with 442 (?) which has a mouse like consistency. I mix them in one to one ratio and use as a moisturizer - foundation-SPF . Covers up really well!


 mmm my mousse like was 632 O.O


----------



## AJCorletto (Apr 18, 2013)

My mousse like BB cream was also 442, it was the best one. I am sure they mixed up the numbers/BBs for different study groups. I haven't thought about mixing them to get better results, that is a good idea since I have so much product left. Thanks!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 18, 2013)

> I never get emails telling me new surveys are up. I rely on these boards to let me know.


 Same... Maybe that's why I'm so out of the loop with this.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmm my mousse like was 632 O.O


I think that is the one that I liked most. It was very similar to my Dr Jart. I am kicking myself for not taking my own notes.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

got my foundation study compensation. Vichy aqualia thermal serum. I put some on the back of my hand and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. It doesn't seem very hydrated in comparison to the hand without the serum. Perhaps even less hydrated :/ lol. But YAY FREE STUFF


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> got my foundation study compensation. Vichy aqualia thermal serum. I put some on the back of my hand and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. It doesn't seem very hydrated in comparison to the hand without the serum. Perhaps even less hydrated :/ lol. But YAY FREE STUFF


 How long is the foundation study for?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

> How long is the foundation study for?


 It was a week long. Its over now.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 18, 2013)

The blush study seems like it is going to be really good.  My mom just showed me the blush they are testing, it looks really really nice.  And she promised to share her compensation with me, so I'm extra excited!


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a week long. Its over now.


 I see. I wonder what we're getting for a 3-week study. I'm actually hoping for makeup, and not skincare products..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that is the one that I liked most. It was very similar to my Dr Jart. I am kicking myself for not taking my own notes.


 Same, I do have a bunch left so I'm retrying them XD for a day though only


----------



## JessP (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blush study seems like it is going to be really good.  My mom just showed me the blush they are testing, it looks really really nice.  And she promised to share her compensation with me, so I'm extra excited!


 Oh yay! I haven't received my blush for the study yet, but maybe it'll be in the mailbox when I get home later!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same, I do have a bunch left so I'm retrying them XD for a day though only


 Me too!  I have no idea why i didn't take notes....I knew i like dthe first and second to last, but don't remember the others! 

Also, you write XD in all your posts, what does that mean!!?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I have no idea why i didn't take notes....I knew i like dthe first and second to last, but don't remember the others!
> 
> Also, you write XD in all your posts, what does that mean!!?


 I'm sorry I over use emoticons it's a face like :


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, you write XD in all your posts, what does that mean!!?


  That's a smiley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Closed eyes and a wide smile.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry I over use emoticons it's a face like :


 ok now i just feel old bc i didn't know!!  haha thanks for clarifying, i thought i was missing something!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok now i just feel old bc i didn't know!!  haha thanks for clarifying, i thought i was missing something!


 It's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it happens ^^(another icon which is like "joyful" It's eyes closed and like smiling w them...don't know how to explain). Reason I add them to posts is because you can't know how people is saying something in writing and I don't want misunderstandings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I have no idea why i didn't take notes....I knew i like dthe first and second to last, but don't remember the others!


 Those were my favorites too!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 18, 2013)

> I received mine in the mail today - it looks like it's full-size!


 It does, it is huge. I also love the color, its so different. Also this will hopefully make it easy to spot once it comes out in stores.


----------



## carriewong (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does, it is huge. I also love the color, its so different. Also this will hopefully make it easy to spot once it comes out in stores.


 I got mine yesterday. Did everybody get the same color? And what brand is it? Loreal?


----------



## JessP (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received mine in the mail today - it looks like it's full-size!





> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does, it is huge. I also love the color, its so different. Also this will hopefully make it easy to spot once it comes out in stores.


 You ladies are not helping my impatience lol! 




 Sounds really cool - I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does, it is huge. I also love the color, its so different. Also this will hopefully make it easy to spot once it comes out in stores.


Ooo, what color is it? What does it look like?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 18, 2013)

My blush hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't have my blush either. Maybe today....


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a prequalification survey for an informational survey/study. I completed it all the way through, and said I'll be contacted via e-mail when the dates are confirmed...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooo, me too!  Question was about eye product.  Hope I get in!  The L'oreal site has been pretty active for me lately.  I can go for ages without anything, and it's been 3-4 things this week.  Hope some of the them result in studies!


----------



## skylite (Apr 19, 2013)

> I got a prequalification survey for an informational survey/study. I completed it all the way through, and said I'll be contacted via e-mail when the dates are confirmed...


 I got the same thing !! I really hope it means I get to do a study. It's only the second survey I've taken.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2013)

There was a qualification for an informational survey on my account this morning.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 19, 2013)

I got kicked out...again haha.  Oh well, there's always more to come.  Whenever I get a little upset because I didn't qualify for something, I have to remind myself that this program benefits them...not me.  I'm just here to help.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 19, 2013)

I got the "WHEN" response. So hopefully I get to take the next survey! Woohoo!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 19, 2013)

I got the survey too but didn't qualify. Oh well.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't qualify either.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the "WHEN" response. So hopefully I get to take the next survey! Woohoo!


 i also got the when response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melonz (Apr 19, 2013)

Woohoo got the "when" response for the eye survey! I received my blush a few days ago and I tried it.. not sure I really like it... it is a large size though.


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 19, 2013)

I got DQ'd after I said I used Origins &amp; Kiehls. wah


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 19, 2013)

Uggghh I got a survey and was booted again! Figures......


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

When answer!!! Everything was true too!!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## samplegal (Apr 19, 2013)

Yessssss. I got the "WHEN" response.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 19, 2013)

I also got the "WHEN", can't wait because they asked for for skin color so it might be an eye cream+concealer test  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got the "WHEN", can't wait because they asked for for skin color so it might be an eye cream+concealer test  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 19, 2013)

haha i got DQed, i swear i chose almost everything on that list (i mean the past year is a long time) and i just laughed when it said sorry...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i got DQed, i swear i chose almost everything on that list (i mean the past year is a long time) and i just laughed when it said sorry...


 I said I have been using Clinique(true, my eye cream is All About Eyes(?)) and they asked if I tried the Even better dark circle thingie and I did XD It happens


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2013)

I got dumped after I answered Kiehl's and Other.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got dumped after I answered Kiehl's and Other.


 My guess is, they were looking for brands that have an under eye/dark circle product with tint


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got DQ'd after I said I used Origins &amp; Kiehls. wah


 Same here...


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 19, 2013)

Just thought I would share this with you all!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but what store is this for?



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just thought I would share this with you all!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but what store is this for?


 Ulta.. but there's always too many brands excluded!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2013)

I got when!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta.. but there's always too many brands excluded!


Trufax. I read the fine print and was sad to see it excluded OPI T_T I want the bond girls.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Trufax. I read the fine print and was sad to see it excluded OPI T_T I want the bond girls.


 Me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Apr 19, 2013)

> My guess is, they were looking for brands that have an under eye/dark circle product with tint


 I was DQ'd after denying using a specific Clinique under eye circle product that they even showed a picture of so you are right. I'm not sure of other brands, though.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got when!


 Same here!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 19, 2013)

I got when too!!  * happy dance *


----------



## Wida (Apr 19, 2013)

Me too!  Yay! 








> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got when too!!  * happy dance *


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like a big study, I got a WHEN too! It sure comes in phases, sometimes nothing for a while and now I have a blush study, an if and when on La Mer and a when on the eye study today. I wonder when the 30 days between studies thing kicks in, I'd hate to be kicked out of the La Mer one because of the blush one but I'm thinking - hey, I'm thrilled/lucky I'm even able to take informational surveys, let alone be in a study so whatever happens, happens.

Can't wait to see what you girls get for your hard work in the 10 week BB cream study, for my foundation study I got an awesome Lancome palette, a Kiehl's lip product and a Maybelline gel pot eyeliner with brush which was an awesome compensation gift, loved it all, 'cept for the Kiehl's balm which I didn't get to try but came in handy when my husband was sick and had poor dried out lips so I gave that to him.  I only had 3 foundations to try out and mine was great so I'm thinking your compensation package will probably surprise us with it's awesomeness.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 19, 2013)

I think that this new one from today said it would be a survey not a study. And I can't remember if La Mer was a survey or a study. But yea the BB cream compensation will be an early graduation present for me. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a "when." Woohoo!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 19, 2013)

I also got my (very first!!!) compensation for the week long foundation study, the same Vichy Serum as mentioned before.. I'm excited to try it tonight! I also got a WHEN for the eye survey! Fingers and toes crossed, looooove eye stuff!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 19, 2013)

I got booted from this survey after not using the Clinique product shown or any of the three listed by Estee Lauder.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 19, 2013)

> I got booted from this survey after not using the Clinique product shown or any of the three listed by Estee Lauder.


 Yep, I was booted after they asked me which EstÃ©e Lauder eye product I had used...I haven't used any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 19, 2013)

When was that email sent out about the compensation for those 5 moisturizer surveys? I never received an update on it and I'm wondering if I should be on the lookout for something in the mail.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 19, 2013)

> When was that email sent out about the compensation for those 5 moisturizer surveys? I never received an update on it and I'm wondering if I should be on the lookout for something in the mail.


 Same here!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 19, 2013)

I got DQ'd for saying Lancome. I don't use an eye cream which I took as an 'eye product', so I just randomly selected a brand.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif...
> 
> Can't wait to see what you girls get for your hard work in the 10 week BB cream study, for my foundation study I got an awesome Lancome palette, a Kiehl's lip product and a Maybelline gel pot eyeliner with brush which was an awesome compensation gift, loved it all, 'cept for the Kiehl's balm which I didn't get to try but came in handy when my husband was sick and had poor dried out lips so I gave that to him.  I only had 3 foundations to try out and mine was great so I'm thinking your compensation package will probably surprise us with it's awesomeness.


 I SO hope so! I keep checking my mail expectantly, but it's going to be a while. I live on the opposite coast, and my samples took so long, that I almost had to contact them about it. lol So, I will get to live vicariously through the rest of the BB cream testers. In the meantime, I think I have a few other compensations on the way.

I have to say, to those who haven't been accepted yet. It seemed like I filled out a million surveys and got DQ'd a million times before even one acceptance, but sometimes when it rains, it pours!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 20, 2013)

> When was that email sent out about the compensation for those 5 moisturizer surveys? I never received an update on it and I'm wondering if I should be on the lookout for something in the mail.


I never got the email but I am waiting for this compensation as well.. I bet we get it in the next week or so? Hopefully?


----------



## Annelle (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah I get disqualified for everything because I use such random brands.  I have products from Chella, Vichy, Michael Marcus, Origins, Shiseido, Olay (which is NEVER one of their main options), so I always get disqualified because I have to choose "other".  I've never qualified for any of the Loreal panels.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 22, 2013)

I took the skincare one on Sunday and got a "when" response, hooray!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 22, 2013)

Has everyone doing the blush study got it yet? I have not .......boo


----------



## beautybytarab (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got in on a new clarisonic foaming cleanser study! Woot! It'll be my first!


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a new survey for a home study today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't qualify though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 23, 2013)

I had two new studies today. DQed both.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2013)

I got into the Clarisonic study! Now I don't need to by a new brush head! Woot!


----------



## wurly (Apr 23, 2013)

Is this a new clarisonic study? I got into one before, but it was a "when" study I think. Or are they contacting people who qualified before?


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 23, 2013)

No surveys for me.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No surveys for me.


 None for me either!


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 23, 2013)

i dq'ed for one. no clarisonic study for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. WHAT DO THEY WANT FROM ME?!!!!!!


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

I GOT THE BB CREAM GIFT!!!! I live in NJ so I'm close. I can't post a pic for about ten min but OMG and WOW is all I can say so far... (and I haven't even looked thru it yet...)


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

I prequalified for the 5 informational one


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE BB CREAM GIFT!!!! I live in NJ so I'm close. I can't post a pic for about ten min but OMG and WOW is all I can say so far... (and I haven't even looked thru it yet...)


 Ahhhhh!  Excited to see that picture.  I live in OK and have been checking the mail every day hoping mine would ship super fast.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I dq'ed for an upcoming informational survey.  Bleh...oh well.  It seems like they've been more active here lately...hopefully this will keep up!


----------



## saku (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay!! I qualified for an upcoming informational survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prequalified for the 5 informational one


The brow product one?  Cause I just finished that and prequalified!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE BB CREAM GIFT!!!! I live in NJ so I'm close. I can't post a pic for about ten min but OMG and WOW is all I can say so far... (and I haven't even looked thru it yet...)







 I want to know, I want to know!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The brow product one?  Cause I just finished that and prequalified!


 Yes, they said it will count toward 5, so compensation gift yay!!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 23, 2013)

I prequalified for the informational survey as well! Yay!


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 23, 2013)

I prequalified for the study too! Hooray for eyebrows and using product on them!


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE BB CREAM GIFT!!!! I live in NJ so I'm close. I can't post a pic for about ten min but OMG and WOW is all I can say so far... (and I haven't even looked thru it yet...)


 I am sitting here very impatiently waiting for you to post this picture! I wasn't even involved in that study, but I'm so excited to see what you got!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 23, 2013)

Woohoo, I prequalified for the eyebrow one! I had two others this morning that I got booted on! I am redeemed!


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)

















eversleek sulfate free shampoo 6.99 versleek sulgfate free conditioner6.99 sublime sun spf 100 sunscreen 10.99 ideal clean makeup remover towelettes 4.99 eversleek oil treatment with argan oil 12.99 genifique youth activating cream 82.00 genifique eye cream 62.00 essie cuticle pen 14.00 essie zebra print nail adhesives about 10.00 color design lipstick in natural beauty 22.00 color design quad in pretty pretty 43.00 hypnose mascara 27.00 infallible gel liner with brush 9.99 true match concealer crayon in fair/light 8.99 322 value!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2013)

Is this the right link....want to make sure it is legit. https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/Survey88.asp And re: the post above....holy sh!t, congrats!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

*Thank you, you have qualified to particpate in an upcoming Informational Survey. *

*Please note:  The completion of this survey will count towards FIVE to receive a compensation gift.*

Happy dance!!!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this...
> 
> ...


wooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww jealous.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 OMG OMG OMG OMG *wants*


----------



## melonz (Apr 23, 2013)

YAY!! I qualified for the brow one too! =D


----------



## saku (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 
WOWW!!!! My eyes went O.O LOL

I'm curious, how long was the study for?


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Thank you, you have qualified to particpate in an upcoming Informational Survey. *
> 
> ...


 The eyebrow one? I got that one, as well as my mother. Yes! I wonder what type of brows they are looking for...mine are pretty thick, while hers are not.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 23, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! That is the best gift I've seen yet! Amazing! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 It was 10 weeks 3 days for each week. 



 I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my effing gosh. I want want want. I'm so freaking jealous


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ten weeks.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> eversleek sulfate free shampoo 6.99 versleek sulgfate free conditioner6.99 sublime sun spf 100 sunscreen 10.99 ideal clean makeup remover towelettes 4.99 eversleek oil treatment with argan oil 12.99 genifique youth activating cream 82.00 genifique eye cream 62.00 essie cuticle pen 14.00 essie zebra print nail adhesives about 10.00 color design lipstick in natural beauty 22.00 color design quad in pretty pretty 43.00 hypnose mascara 27.00 infallible gel liner with brush 9.99 true match concealer crayon in fair/light 8.99 322 value!


 What state do you live in?  So we can determine how long til we get ours.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 Holy crap! That's awesome!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing compensation. 

I got into the eyebrow one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am glad it let me even though I said I use it less than 3x a week. I only do them when I get them done which is close to never because I have a little spot that does not have a lot of eyebrows.


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What state do you live in?  So we can determine how long til we get ours.


 NJ, So I'm near them


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NJ, So I'm near them


 Thank you


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

I was surprised to get it already!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 
That is too cool.  I wonder if every one they ship out will have the same things?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 23, 2013)

omg i'm freaking out that's such an amazing compensation gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy moly you guys must be ecstatic!! I got a qualifier for an eyebrow questionnaire and made it through to the end! My eybrows are essential to my look so im glad


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 23, 2013)

> Holy moly you guys must be ecstatic!! I got a qualifier for an eyebrow questionnaire and made it through to the end! My eybrows are essential to my look so im glad


 I just got into the eyebrow one also!


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, I prequalified for the eyebrow one! I had two others this morning that I got booted on! I am redeemed!


 Ha!  I got booted on both of those two, but redeemed with eyebrows!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay!  The last thing I did for L'Oreal was that 5 day informational survey thing, but I am still waiting for my comp. from that, so it's nice to have new surveys and whatnot.


----------



## missionista (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG, that compensation package is stunning!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 23, 2013)

I got booted from the eyebrow one. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That compensation is freaking amazing. Congrats to all who get it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 23, 2013)

I qualified for the brow one!

I also started my foundation study today. Not a fan of the first one I'm trying out...it smells strange and is too red for my skin. Have to give it 2 more days, and then I have another one I'm trying out for 3 days as well.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm Stalking my door waiting for my compensation package !! Thanks for sharing a pic!! It's amazing


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Apr 23, 2013)

I qualified for eyebrows! Its the first time I wasn't booted, so what does the 5 thing mean? 5 surveys? Is it possible to get booted from one of the 5 or am I officially in for 5 surveys?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I qualified for eyebrows! Its the first time I wasn't booted, so what does the 5 thing mean? 5 surveys? Is it possible to get booted from one of the 5 or am I officially in for 5 surveys?


 It just means you have to do 5 of that kind of survey to receive compensation. I think the eyebrow survey was just going to be one to my understanding.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 23, 2013)

I got the eyebrow one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It counts as five surveys so I'll be getting another compensation.  So excited to receive my BB cream reward, it looks super duper amazing!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just means you have to do 5 of that kind of survey to receive compensation. I think the eyebrow survey was just going to be one to my understanding.


 The last time they had a prequalification for an informational worth 5, it was 5 surveys in 5 days.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2013)

OK I see.


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Apr 23, 2013)

> The last time they had a prequalification for an informational worth 5, it was 5 surveys in 5 days.


 So prequalifying surveys are the only ones we can get booted from?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

Woo I got into the eyebrow one, but DQ'd from an at home foundation study got all the way to the brand of product I use. Boo!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 23, 2013)

I dq'd on 2 surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that compensation is awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So prequalifying surveys are the only ones we can get booted from?


 You can get booted from any informational survey or product study.  Most  of the time, if there is a prequalification, it is for a product study, like the bb creams or a mulitpart information survey.  On the BB Cream study, you had to prequalify, then actually qualify and be one of the so many to get it.  They prequalify more than they need sometimes.  So even if you do prequalify, you can still get booted.  But if you qualify and you get to do the survey or study , you won't get booted unless you miss one of the surveys in a multipart survey/study.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 23, 2013)

I qualified for the five part eyebrow informational survey!


----------



## MakeUp4U (Apr 23, 2013)

> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg!!! I did the bb cream one I hope I get all of this!!!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 23, 2013)

> Woo I got into the eyebrow one, but DQ'd from an at home foundation study got all the way to the brand of product I use. Boo!


 Same with me! Got booted when they asked about the brand because I use MAC. Excited about the brow one though!!


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Apr 23, 2013)

> You can get booted from any informational survey or product study.Â  MostÂ  of the time, if there is a prequalification, it is for a product study, like the bb creams or a mulitpart information survey.Â  On the BB Cream study, you had to prequalify, then actually qualify and be one of the so many to get it.Â  They prequalify more than they need sometimes.Â  So even if you do prequalify, you can still get booted.Â  But if you qualify andÂ you get to do the survey or study , you won't get booted unless you miss one of the surveys in a multipart survey/study.


Thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 23, 2013)

Passed the eyebrow one!


----------



## wurly (Apr 23, 2013)

Seriously, i remember some of the hilarious comments from you devoted bb cream guinea pigs. You totally deserve this great gift. You guys really went through a lot.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


 Congrats guys! You worked hard for your amazing haul, you're worth every penny. I'm excited for you. It's awesome when companies have really cool compensation packages and consumer testing, I love it. I'm jealous of the Lancome Genefique, I came *this* close to buying it the other day when they were having an amazing "get 7 free gifts of your choice" offer. Maybe some of our lucky babyfaced girls will put theirs up on their trade lists to trade for makeup items though, I'll have to check it out and see if that's the case.  In any case, woo hoo!  Have fun with all your goodies!

I made the informational study on brows too - it's crazy that they're having it count for five surveys and that we get a compensation gift for that, that's really a nice surprise.  Way to go, L'Oreal!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 23, 2013)

After seeing that bb cream compensation picture I'm sooooo excited to get mine! I hope it comes this weekend. Plus I'm expecting that moisturizer informational study compensation too!


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 23, 2013)

wow! nice compensation on the bb cream! I got the Essie strips and nail oil pen for doing the lipstick trial. not bad at all for a three week study. you guys had a super long study and got crazy goodies for all that hard work and boy did you earn it! I finally qualified for the eyebrow survey so yay me. it's my first 5 part survey!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The eyebrow one? I got that one, as well as my mother. Yes! I wonder what type of brows they are looking for...mine are pretty thick, while hers are not.


 Mine are like neither haha XD


----------



## kat46 (Apr 23, 2013)

woo! Yay! I'm in Cali, so probably wont receive the BB compensation for a while...

and I got into the eyebrow study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, how fabulous for you BB study girls, so exciting! My jaw dropped to the floor. No brow survey for me, super sad, I don't leave the house without filling them in at least a bit..


----------



## lovepink (Apr 23, 2013)

No surveys for me.  Either they are all full or it is because I just finished a sunscreen product testing last week.

Congrats to all who got in and are getting awesome compensations!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so happy for ya'll ! I am so sick for me my blush never showed up and I was sopose to start tomm.


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There really is no words so I will just leave this... (make sure you are sitting down)
> 
> ...


I got the package to day too! I am in New York.

My package had petty much the same thing with a few variations:

genifique youth activating serum

essie adhesives in "oh my gold"

color design lipstick in Lucky Kiss

color design quad in Mademoiselle Chic

kiehl's eye cream

lash definicils mascara


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

whats kinda cool is it seems like they gave us a whole routine. Just missing foundation lol. we got hair care, face creams, sunblock, concealer, lipstick, eyeshadow, liner, mascara, and nail stuff! then the wipes to take it all off.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats kinda cool is it seems like they gave us a whole routine. Just missing foundation lol. we got hair care, face creams, sunblock, concealer, lipstick, eyeshadow, liner, mascara, and nail stuff! then the wipes to take it all off.


Haha! You are so right. This compensation package is beyond my wildest L'Oreal dreams. They even included an eyeshadow palette, like I was hoping. Those face and eye creams sound really amazing. I've never used any lancome moisturizers or makeup before, so I am super excited. I hope they get to me in the next week and a half, before I leave for vacation.

Thank you so much for posting the pictures, and for the comparison lists. I nearly fainted when I saw those pictures!

Nitpicky, but I hope I the palette I get has good colors for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add, I just figured out that those palettes are discontinued, and if you go to their website, you can see that the particular colors we've seen in the packages so far, are colors that are not out of stock online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, we can possibly narrow down which ones they are giving away?

http://www.lancome-usa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-lancome_us-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=1000243&amp;bookmark=454132

The ones not out of stock, are:

Innocence Couture - A neutral cool palette of matte cream and beige-y rose with soft taupe and eggplant shimmer

Mademoiselle Chic (lots of purple)

Pretty Pretty (pinks and a purple)

Twirling in Tulle - A cool plum palette of silver grey, lavendar, and violet shimmer with matte deep plum (the one I want most, lol)


----------



## lunadust (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the pictures, and for the comparison lists. I nearly fainted when I saw those pictures!


 I said to make sure you were sitting down LOL


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 24, 2013)

Just completed my informational survey for eyebrows!  S/N Is there a way to keep track of how many informational surveys you do?  I believe this is #3 for me.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Haha! You are so right. This compensation package is beyond my wildest L'Oreal dreams. They even included an eyeshadow palette, like I was hoping. Those face and eye creams sound really amazing. I've never used any lancome moisturizers or makeup before, so I am super excited. I hope they get to me in the next week and a half, before I leave for vacation. Thank you so much for posting the pictures, and for the comparison lists. I nearly fainted when I saw those pictures! Nitpicky, but I hope I the palette I get has good colors for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to add, I just figured out that those palettes are discontinued, and if you go to their website, you can see that the particular colors we've seen in the packages so far, are colors that are not out of stock online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, we can possibly narrow down which ones they are giving away? http://www.lancome-usa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-lancome_us-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=1000243&amp;bookmark=454132 The ones not out of stock, are: Innocence Couture - A neutral cool palette of matte cream and beige-y rose with soft taupe and eggplant shimmer Mademoiselle Chic (lots of purple) Pretty Pretty (pinks and a purple) Twirling in Tulle - A cool plum palette of silver grey, lavendar, and violet shimmer with matte deep plum (the one I want most, lol)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 24, 2013)

I am officially a panelist, woohoo!  Has anyone ever done the in person stuff?  I live in Akron which is close enough to the Solon center to check it out.  I think I will take a half vacation day and go in for a consultation.  I'd love to get free hair coloring services, that would be amazing.  I assume I'd still tip the same as if I had paid, right?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

I got into a clarisonic study!!!!!! Ladies check your surveys!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am officially a panelist, woohoo!  Has anyone ever done the in person stuff?  I live in Akron which is close enough to the Solon center to check it out.  I think I will take a half vacation day and go in for a consultation.  I'd love to get free hair coloring services, that would be amazing.  I assume I'd still tip the same as if I had paid, right?


 I live way too far away, but if I was close enough I'd love to do some in person studies.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!  I got booted out of the skin care survey for the type of cleanser I use.  I really wish they would add a "both" option because I alternate a few days a week depending on how my skin is feeling.  Oh well




.


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 24, 2013)

i qualified for the clarisonic study!!! wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pride (Apr 24, 2013)

nvm! if the survey that just came up was for the clarisonic, I got booted. I don't use a brush system.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i qualified for the clarisonic study!!! wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


Me too! Fun!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i qualified for the clarisonic study!!! wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


At the end did it say we use our brush or one that is sent? I thought I read both statements.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At the end did it say we use our brush or one that is sent? I thought I read both statements.


 I took that to mean they would send a brush head for our clarisonic maybe? I doubt they'd send a whole new brush system right?


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took that to mean they would send a brush head for our clarisonic maybe? I doubt they'd send a whole new brush system right?


That's what I was thinking, I was just skimming the info while I was getting my kids ready for school, and didn't pay enough attention, went away from the computer and the screen closed out. Them sending the brush head thing makes sense. Do you use a regular clarisonic or mia? I wonder what kind of head they would send (sensitive,acne,etc). Oh well, I guess we shall find out soon enough!




Sorry I am so excited this is my first "study"!


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 24, 2013)

Just finished the eyebrow study...just four more to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking, I was just skimming the info while I was getting my kids ready for school, and didn't pay enough attention, went away from the computer and the screen closed out. Them sending the brush head thing makes sense. Do you use a regular clarisonic or mia? I wonder what kind of head they would send (sensitive,acne,etc). Oh well, I guess we shall find out soon enough!
> ...


 i use a mia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im excited too its my first as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i use a mia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im excited too its my first as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use Mia as well. Lol getting this study makes me feel better about not getting invited to get the free Nuance box from birchbox this month. So jelly



!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

No. It sta



> I took that to mean they would send a brush head for our clarisonic maybe? I doubt they'd send a whole new brush system right?


 Doubt it. It stated, you will use the cleanser (cleanser I guess meaning new tool + actual cleanser) using your own brush system. Very excited since this is my first ever time qualifying. I'm worried about the tool though, my Mia is fairly new and I'm just starting to get over the purging phase. It's worth a shot, might end up really liking it.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use Mia as well. Lol getting this study makes me feel better about not getting invited to get the free Nuance box from birchbox this month. So jelly
> ...


 i hadnt heard about that what is it?


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hadnt heard about that what is it?


Some girls in the birchbox group got  emails asking if they want a free Box with "Nuance"(Salma Hayek) products along with their regular box. It's on the May Bircbhbox thread.



sorry


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 24, 2013)

just got booted out of a foundation study after saying i used revlon...boo.


----------



## pride (Apr 24, 2013)

Just fyi, there was another survey on my account when I checked. This one's for sunscreen.


----------



## Bmr90 (Apr 24, 2013)

I got booted from the foundation study for choosing FitMe foundation, dang it!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 24, 2013)

Gah, still no new surveys! No brow, no Mia.. Hellooooo survey people's, I am an excellent candidate! Pick me, pick me! Haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gah, still no new surveys! No brow, no Mia.. Hellooooo survey people's, I am an excellent candidate! Pick me, pick me! Haha


 The brow qualification is over since we took the actual survey this morning. I had a sunscreen one too...maybe you'll get that? Good luck!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just fyi, there was another survey on my account when I checked. This one's for sunscreen.


That is such a cute "profile picture thingy"!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was trying to say I'd like twirling in Tulle as well.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 24, 2013)

Booted out of 2 studies this morning--cleanser and sunblock. Can't decide if it's better to get no surveys than to be rejected


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 24, 2013)

> Booted out of 2 studies this morning--cleanser and sunblock. Can't decide if it's better to get no surveys than to be rejectedÂ


No sunblock stody for me. But I did not receive a clear no for the eye brow one


----------



## saku (Apr 24, 2013)

Finished the first eyebrow informational survey. So 4 more to get a compensation?


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 24, 2013)

DQed on sunscreen for using different one for body and face, not my fault most of those are greasy sticky messes


----------



## volcomdawl (Apr 24, 2013)

I DQ'd for using a different sunscreen on my face and body too. Dangit!! I hate getting excited to test and then not qualifying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ablueorange (Apr 24, 2013)

> I got the package to day too! I am in New York. My package had petty much the same thing with a few variations: genifique youth activating serum essie adhesives in "oh my gold" color design lipstick in Lucky Kiss color design quad in Mademoiselle Chic kiehl's eye cream lash definicils mascara


 Mine had the Kiehl's creamy avocado eye cream Genifique youth cream serum Essie polish strips in a leopard print Lipstick in a sparkles beige color Eyeshadow quad in Twirlling Tulle Also, I live in MD and my package arrived yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wheeee it's like a whole new beauty wardrobe!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 24, 2013)

Ooo...so neat that there's some sort of eye cream in the package.  I've been needing/wanting a good one for a while!  

I had a sunscreen questionnaire and got booted from it earlier.  Boo.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't get the clarisonic or sunscreen surveys...I wonder if its because I'm already participating in the brow survey(s)....?


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed on sunscreen for using different one for body and face, not my fault most of those are greasy sticky messes


Same here.  I can't imagine using the same sunscreen for both face and body.  A quality facial sunscreen is expensive and it would cost a fortune to use it on arms and legs.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.  I can't imagine using the same sunscreen for both face and body.  A quality facial sunscreen is expensive and it would cost a fortune to use it on arms and legs.


 Exactly this.  And I would never put Coppertone Sport on my face even though it's just fine for the body.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

Bah, no sunscreen survey for me and I was really looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get the clarisonic or sunscreen surveys...I wonder if its because I'm already participating in the brow survey(s)....?


 I think that might be it... I'm participating in the Clarisonic, and haven't seen anything about eyebrows or sunscreen.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that might be it... I'm participating in the Clarisonic, and haven't seen anything about eyebrows or sunscreen.


 I think so too. I'm in the brow survey and never saw anything about sunscreen or Clarisonic.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2013)

I am in the Clarisonic Study and got the brow survey


----------



## wurly (Apr 24, 2013)

For those of you who did not get into the Clarisonic survey, but want to pick up some Clarisonic acne brush heads, there's a special until 4/29 on skinstore.com for $60 for 4 acne brush heads plus a clarisonic cleanser. You have to use the FF20 discount code to get that deal. I am not affiliated, I just saw this deal, and will be picking up some for myself, so thought I would share.


----------



## pooja (Apr 24, 2013)

I qualified for the brow study, but the surveymonkey link now says "closed." What does this mean?


----------



## wurly (Apr 24, 2013)

That happened to me with a skin care survey. They received enough surveys, so they closed the survey.


----------



## carriewong (Apr 24, 2013)

so I got into the blush survey and I got the product and everything but i just logged in to check if i had any new surveys and i noticed it doesn't say the blush study under "current schedule" anymore. Is that normal or did i get kicked out for some odd reason..


----------



## saku (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I got into the blush survey and I got the product and everything but i just logged in to check if i had any new surveys and i noticed it doesn't say the blush study under "current schedule" anymore. Is that normal or did i get kicked out for some odd reason..


 I asked this here once too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's perfectly normal. When it's time to do the study questionnaire, it will show up again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carriewong (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked this here once too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's perfectly normal. When it's time to do the study questionnaire, it will show up again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh okay good haha thanks!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me with a skin care survey. They received enough surveys, so they closed the survey.


Aww that stinks, my mom had it close on her but I finished mine during class.

Also, I got my BB cream compensation in the mail today (I live in NC)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It made my awful day a whole lot better.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got me welcome email this morning.  Yippeee!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get the clarisonic or sunscreen surveys...I wonder if its because I'm already participating in the brow survey(s)....?


 i'm in on the brow survey and I got the clarisonic one too. (i'm in on that ) no survey for sunscreen though so maybe two is the limit? or maybe just timing? if the survey or study is full it just doesn't show up on your feed?


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booted out of 2 studies this morning--cleanser and sunblock. Can't decide if it's better to get no surveys than to be rejected


 wait are you getting the clarisonic cleanser? I am too(yay). am I understanding that some people are getting brush heads? because from what i'm reading some people are getting brush heads? maybe im confused?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 24, 2013)

I got my BB cream prize package today, wooooow. &lt;3

I got:

eversleek sulfate free shampoo 6.99
eversleek sulgfate free conditioner 6.99
sublime sun spf 100 sunscreen 10.99
ideal clean makeup remover towelettes 4.99
eversleek oil treatment with argan oil 12.99
genifique youth activating cream serum 84.00
kiehls cryste marine firming eye treatment - 40
essie cuticle pen 14.00
essie gold nail adhesives about 10.00
color design lipstick in groupie (shimmery bronzy orange) 22.00
color design quad in twirling in tuile (yay purples!) 43.00
hypnose doll lashes mascara 27.00
infallible gel liner with brush 9.99 (just realized this is in the color espresso! yay, I don't have a brown gel liner!)
true match concealer crayon in light/medium 8.99
 
 
SOOOO excited about everything, especially the kiehls eye cream and the doll lashes mascara!! &lt;3


----------



## mermuse (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I got into the blush survey and I got the product and everything but i just logged in to check if i had any new surveys and i noticed it doesn't say the blush study under "current schedule" anymore. Is that normal or did i get kicked out for some odd reason..


 I was wondering that too.  I felt like there should have been instruction though as it was supposed to start today, right?  I mean, it's pretty obvious what to do with the blush stick, but I feel like there is usually some sort of something at the beginning.  My experience has been pretty slim, though, so I could be mistaken.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow. These are amazing gifts for compensation.  I participated in a lip gloss study last month and received my compensation about a week and a half ago.  It was actually pretty awesome seeing as the study was only a week long and the survey took maybe 15 minutes.

I got the L'oreal Colour Riche eyeshadow in Snooze Addict (browns and tans), and if I might add, it's very appropriately named.  Haha.  Also was sent the Maybelline Line Stylist in Onyx.  Overall not a bad deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 25, 2013)

Just got the La Mer survey and they said I would get three products as compensation. The survey was three questions long. So weird.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the La Mer survey and they said I would get three products as compensation. The survey was three questions long. So weird.


 Mine was a lot more than 3 questions. Weird!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was a lot more than 3 questions. Weird!


 So was mine, and I think they want to ask about a very specific product.

Did anyone else get a weird white window after you clicked "Done"? I couldn't tell if it went through or not...


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe because I said that I use La Mer? I just got the Soft Cream and have been using that for a few months.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe because I said that I use La Mer? I just got the Soft Cream and have been using that for a few months.


 They wanted to know about a different La Mer product.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe because I said that I use La Mer? I just got the Soft Cream and have been using that for a few months.


 Nope, it was a different product that they asked me a ton of questions about. Which I normally would not use my aunt gave it to me because she didn't like it. La Mer is way out of my normal price range lol.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2013)

I did my La Mer survey too, so we get 3 products for that one survey? I wonder what we will get.


----------



## pride (Apr 25, 2013)

Ooh I didn't get a La Mer survey even though I got through the two previous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got my first survey for two products but it didn't see what kind. Asked me my age, if I see a dermatologist (no)  and if I use : eye cream (yes), foundation (no), tinted moisturizer (no), face moisturizer (yes) and mascara (yes). Didn't get in though.




 maybe next time!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got a second informational survey for what I am assuming is the La mer eye cream, that only had 3 questions before I was booted. I know when we did the other surveys to qualify I was using the La Mer eye cream but now I am using Kiehls.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 25, 2013)

My La Mer Survey ended after my 1st question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

bummer.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 25, 2013)

I will be crying in the corner when I see what you all get!


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 25, 2013)

Took an informational survey about the Clinique Even Better Eyes. It said we will receive three products, so excited!


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Apr 25, 2013)

I also just got the informational survey but was done after 3 questions =( does anyone know if we'll stll get the 3 gifts? It said thanks for compelting the survey, so I'd assume they will?


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkrosie93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got the informational survey but was done after 3 questions =( does anyone know if we'll stll get the 3 gifts? It said thanks for compelting the survey, so I'd assume they will?


 I hope we do!


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we do!


 Yeah me too!!! I just emailed them asking, lol xD


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't get any informational surveys today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 25, 2013)

I also lost out on the brow survey I prequalified for.  By the time I checked my email and clicked the link.  It said survey closed.


----------



## volcomdawl (Apr 25, 2013)

"Took an informational survey about the Clinique Even Better Eyes. It said we will receive three products, so excited!"

Me too! Three gifts for just answering a few questions?! Score!! So stoked.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took an informational survey about the Clinique Even Better Eyes. It said we will receive three products, so excited!


 I just completed this information survey! This is the first time I'll be receiving products from L'oreal test panel, so I'm excited!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 25, 2013)

Was there supposed to be more than 1 brow survey? I completed the one emailed to me yesterday but had nothing in my email today. I thought I read something about 5 surveys?


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 25, 2013)

I think the eyebrow survey was just the one, but it counts towards getting 5? Then once you've done 5 info surveys you get presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If that makes any sense?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 25, 2013)

I took the moisturizer survey that was one survey a day for five days and haven't received compensation yet or the email someone mentioned receiving about compensation being delayed. anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 25, 2013)

> I took the moisturizer survey that was one survey a day for five days and haven't received compensation yet or the email someone mentioned receiving about compensation being delayed. anyone else in the same boat?


 I'm in the same boat no compensation no email. So you're not alone.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

Got my compensation for the Sunscreen study I did from 4/12-4/18 today!  I am suprised it came so fast I just mailed the product back to them last Friday!


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice! I love baby lips. My fave is the pink fruit punch. Is that a cleanser? I have'nt seen that around but i love the makeup remover wipes from that line.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes it is the new Ideal Clean Foaming gel cleanser for all skin types (lifts dirt and impurities and won't dry out skin-per the bottle).  I think this replaced the Youth Code cleaner (I finally decicded to jump on the bandwagon on the Youth code cleaner and could not find it any where).

I like Baby lips too!  I have pink punch.  I want some of the limited edition ones but I need more lip products not at all.  I currenly have an overflowed Glossybox of UNUSED lippies!  I only have one set of lips!  Haha



> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! I love baby lips. My fave is the pink fruit punch. Is that a cleanser? I have'nt seen that around but i love the makeup remover wipes from that line.


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 25, 2013)

Well that figures, they always discontinue things as soon as you find them. Happens to me with nail polish all the time. Hmmm... i may have to go find that cleanser, im always looking for a good one, and the ideal clean line seems to not hate my face. Also i did'nt know there where LE baby lips. That is horrible news for me....i am also a lippie hoarder. They should do a spin off hoarding show! Make up hoarders (dramatic music...)!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

I know I find out about all the limited edition stuff from fav videos from youtube!  They have a watermelon one and a coral one I am eyeing!

If they had a makeup hoarders I would totally apply!

I think I have seen the ideal clean at Target for 5.99 ish and if you check their website I am sure you can find a coupon too (and that is also where the LE baby lips can be found, but you didn't hear that from me 




)



> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that figures, they always discontinue things as soon as you find them. Happens to me with nail polish all the time.
> Hmmm... i may have to go find that cleanser, im always looking for a good one, and the ideal clean line seems to not hate my face. Also i did'nt know there where LE baby lips. That is horrible news for me....i am also a lippie hoarder. They should do a spin off hoarding show! Make up hoarders (dramatic music...)!


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG... o.k so i need the coral one. I just recently found out that i can pull coral off. I'm fair skin so i always just assumed it would look horrible on. Also i think the coral one would get lonely if idon't get the watermelon too. There! Justified! Haha. Off to target i go!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

Have fun!  It is good that your babylips will not be alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still have no surveys.  This is going to be a long 30 day wait.  Guess I have my compensation to keep me occupied! lol



> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... o.k so i need the coral one. I just recently found out that i can pull coral off. I'm fair skin so i always just assumed it would look horrible on. Also i think the coral one would get lonely if idon't get the watermelon too. There! Justified! Haha. Off to target i go!


----------



## debballen20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi i am new to this site but i have been reading this thread for quite some time and also had the BB Cream 10 week study. I got my compensation yesterday and i live in Louisiana. Love this site because this was how i discovered the loreal panel! So thanks you guys!  



The pic is blurry so excuse that but i cannot wait to try these out.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the eyebrow survey was just the one, but it counts towards getting 5? Then once you've done 5 info surveys you get presents
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotcha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makes sense that there was just 1 survey, there are only so many questions you can ask about brows!


----------



## AuntOly (Apr 25, 2013)

My gift for giving feedback on Loreal's assorted BB Creams. Not bad! LancÃ´me Sensational effects shadow quad $43 LancÃ´me hypnose mascara $27 LancÃ´me Sensational effects lip color $22 LancÃ´me Genifique serum $84 Kiel's creamy eye treatment $28.50 Loreal eversleek shampoo $6.99 Loreal eversleek conditioner $6.99 Loreal eversleek precious oil treatment $12.99 Loreal infallible lacquer liner $9.99 Loreal sublime sun SPF 100. $10.99 Loreal true match crayon concealer $8.99 Loreal makeup remover towelettes $4.99 Essie cuticle pen $14 Essie nail strips $10 Total $285.11.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My gift for giving feedback on Loreal's assorted BB Creams. Not bad!
> 
> LancÃ´me Sensational effects shadow quad $43
> ...


 Nice!  The Kiehl's alone would be worth it for me


----------



## OiiO (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got another informational survey about another La Mer product I'm using.

The compensation for it is also 3 items! I wonder if that means I'll be getting 3 products for the previous one, and 3 for this one, because that's a lot of free things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the survey too but I all had was a sample and so am not using it anymore.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 26, 2013)

So I wonder how they are going to do all these compensations, only for those who did the long surveys or even for those who have used it but are no longer so they just got a few questions. I did the whole brows one, and the regular la mer creme one but the short clinique and today's la mer one.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 26, 2013)

I just signed up a few days ago after seeing this thread.  I'm anxiously checking to see if there are any surveys for me to complete, but so far, nothing.  I wonder how long it usually takes before you start seeing them.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you check this thread throughout the day.  Someone will post as soon as they get a survey.  That way you don't have to log in to the panel so much.  I always find out about new surveys here first.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you check this thread throughout the day.  Someone will post as soon as they get a survey.  That way you don't have to log in to the panel so much.  I always find out about new surveys here first.


I'm subscribed to this thread and check it daily, lol.  Every time I see someone has mentioned a new survey on here, I've gone to check but there is never anything on mine.  But like I said, it could be because I just signed up a few days ago!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 26, 2013)

The ones I have seen on here the last few days have not been available for me either.  Including the brow survey I prequalified for.  By the time I logged in or tried from my email, it said it was closed.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 26, 2013)

My BB gift came in a little bit ago!  I did a little squeal after I shut the front door and the boyfriend looked at me like I was crazy...haha.

Mine had:

L'Oreal Eversleek Shampoo and Conditioner

L'Oreal Eversleek Precious Oil Treatment

L'Oreal Ideal Clean makeup remover wipes (I'll give these to my mom)

L'Oreal Infallible Gel Eyeliner in Espresso

L'Oreal Truematch Concealer in Fair/Light

L'Oreal Sublime Sun SPF 100 Sunscreen

Kiehl's Avocado Eye cream

Essie Cuticle Pen

Essie Nail stickers in Oh My Gold!

Lancome Youth Activating Serum (will probably pass on to my mom)

Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in Excessive Black (I soooo needed a new tube...my sample just ran out!)

Lancome Color Design Lipstick in Oh My! (Nude shimmer)

Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Quad in Mademoiselle Chic (purples....which I'm also passing on to my mom because I don't wear eyeshadow)

It felt like Christmas morning.


----------



## pooja (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone received compensation for the eyeliner study yet?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got another informational survey about another La Mer product I'm using.
> 
> The compensation for it is also 3 items! I wonder if that means I'll be getting 3 products for the previous one, and 3 for this one, because that's a lot of free things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was wondering the same thing.  I wonder if they're hoping that La Mer users will try what they send us for compensation and switch over?  So far it's 6 free things plus there may be more surveys . . . . 

Makes me feel better after I got to the brow survey too late and it had already closed.  I am still confused by what they meant by compensation for that one - the way their email is written can be read two ways.

*L'Oreal USA XXXXXXX EYEBROW LINER Informational Survey,  which you previously prequalified for has LAUNCHED today.   *   *COMPLETION OF THIS SURVEY WILL COUNT TOWARD "FIVE" COMPLETED INFORMATIONAL SURVEYS TO RECEIVE GIFT COMPENSATION*

Completion will count toward 5 - will count as 5 or count as 1 of 5?  It seems like such a simple thing to be so confusing, I guess we'll see when/if the brow girls get compensation.  It's awesome that there are so many things going on with product testing/surveys through L'Oreal right now.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI am still confused by what they meant by compensation for that one - the way their email is written can be read two ways.
> 
> *L'Oreal USA XXXXXXX EYEBROW LINER Informational Survey,  which you previously prequalified for has LAUNCHED today.   *   *COMPLETION OF THIS SURVEY WILL COUNT TOWARD "FIVE" COMPLETED INFORMATIONAL SURVEYS TO RECEIVE GIFT COMPENSATION*
> 
> Completion will count toward 5 - will count as 5 or count as 1 of 5?  It seems like such a simple thing to be so confusing, I guess we'll see when/if the brow girls get compensation.  It's awesome that there are so many things going on with product testing/surveys through L'Oreal right now.


 I totally agree -- I read this like 5 times when I got the mail and it is really unclear.  I think it counts as one of five, or else they would have said it counts "as" five completed surveys rather than "toward" five completed surveys.  I love how they capitalize it, bold it, underline it, and italicize it... but none of that matters if it doesn't make sense. haha.  No complaints though, I'm just happy to be on the panel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 26, 2013)

> I totally agree -- I read this like 5 times when I got the mail and it is really unclear. Â I think it counts as one of five, or else they would have said it counts "as" five completed surveys rather than "toward" five completed surveys. Â I love how they capitalize it, bold it, underline it, and italicize it... but none of that matters if it doesn't make sense. haha. Â No complaints though, I'm just happy to be on the panel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I was just going to comment this. Like really? Did you jam your head on the keyboard and select bold italics underline and blue? It's like MySpace "HTML" all over again. It's a bit unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up a few days ago after seeing this thread.  I'm anxiously checking to see if there are any surveys for me to complete, but so far, nothing.  I wonder how long it usually takes before you start seeing them.


 How long after you signed up did it take for you to get your login info?  I did the whole survey/signup thing early this week, but haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 26, 2013)

Did anyone else get three La Mer Informational Surveys? I got two yesterday, one asking about the Soft Cream and the other about an eye cream. Both said I would get three products as compensation. Then today, I got another super long La Mer Soft Cream survey, which asked me to write about what I liked and didn't like. Again, for three products as compensation. So am I getting nine products total? And do these count towards the five informational surveys=gift? Way to be confusing, Loreal!


----------



## carriewong (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get three La Mer Informational Surveys? I got two yesterday, one asking about the Soft Cream and the other about an eye cream. Both said I would get three products as compensation. Then today, I got another super long La Mer Soft Cream survey, which asked me to write about what I liked and didn't like. Again, for three products as compensation. So am I getting nine products total? And do these count towards the five informational surveys=gift? Way to be confusing, Loreal!


 yah i got three surveys too. The only thing is that mine were all only 1-3 questions long.. I'm hoping we get 9 products for compensation because they said as long as we finish the survey, we will get 3 products..


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a prequalification survey for some sort of skin care, it asked about facial brush systems.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 26, 2013)

I got it too and it is if I qualify. I am already in a Clarisonic Study that starts Wednesday though. I usually would answer no to acne but I have a huge monster zit on the side of my face today. 





They sent and enormous tube of face wash and a very interesting brush head for a 3 day study.


----------



## wurly (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally agree -- I read this like 5 times when I got the mail and it is really unclear.  I think it counts as one of five, or else they would have said it counts "as" five completed surveys rather than "toward" five completed surveys.  I love how they capitalize it, bold it, underline it, and italicize it... but none of that matters if it doesn't make sense. haha.  No complaints though, I'm just happy to be on the panel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! I love how they say "Five" like "Five" is somehow ambiguous, or code for something other than 5. Weird. Their instructions for home studies are very poorly written as well.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 26, 2013)

It might sound kind of mean but from their latest spelling attempts I imagine the people looking like these people at a couple of the area malls that go around asking if you want to do product testing. They are usually kind of ghetto and then you see the person in charge with the money and they are totally scary. I got dragged in by my kids to watch a commercial, eat some peas, try chocolate milk and something else on day. They were so happy with their $5 or whatever they got.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get three La Mer Informational Surveys? I got two yesterday, one asking about the Soft Cream and the other about an eye cream. Both said I would get three products as compensation. Then today, I got another super long La Mer Soft Cream survey, which asked me to write about what I liked and didn't like. Again, for three products as compensation. So am I getting nine products total? And do these count towards the five informational surveys=gift? Way to be confusing, Loreal!


 I did get the three surveys, I had forgotten about the eye one because it was only a few questions long.  I did have extensive questioning on the other two.  The way they put it, I'm thinking we get nine things, which seems kind of crazy for just 3 surveys and no testing.  Not complaining at all about that, though!  The wording is extremely strange on many of their emails, I just scratch my head and read it again but it doesn't help much.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who is confused, I thought I just wasn't "getting" it.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB gift came in a little bit ago!  I did a little squeal after I shut the front door and the boyfriend looked at me like I was crazy...haha.
> 
> ...


I got mine today as well. My products are similar to yours. I will post a picture after I get one taken later. Definitely worth it! Looking forward to trying Definicils and Genefique the most!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 26, 2013)

So I did a test of my second foundation for the foundation study I'm in tomorrow. I'm not supposed to start wearing it until tomorrow, but since I have work at 7am I wanted to make sure my face wouldn't look a hot mess with it on...and wowsa I'm impressed! The color is so perfect for my skin, and the coverage is amazing even though it literally feels like nothing on my skin! I'm glad I got a full sized bottle of this stuff -- though if it wears well and doesn't break me out I will forever be trying to find out what it is!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 26, 2013)

OK back with a picture:


----------



## lovepink (Apr 26, 2013)

Wowza!  Nice Haul!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK back with a picture:


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 26, 2013)

I did 2 La Mer surveys so I should get 6 products. I hope they are different and not just 2 identical sets of three products.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages.

All you do is go to UPS and track by reference, then put in this as the reference "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" (without the quotes) and your zipcode and country. Voila!

I am getting a package on Monday, has to be the bb cream package. That also means that they haven't mailed out the packages yet, for the moisturizer survey that got delayed.

Do you love me, or what?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 26, 2013)

> You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages. All you do is go to UPS and track by reference, then put in this as the reference "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" (without the quotes) and your zipcode and country. Voila! I am getting a package on Monday, has to be the bb cream package. That also means that they haven't mailed out the packages yet, for the moisturizer survey that got delayed. Do you love me, or what?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 wow so cool!!!! I'm Monday too!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow thanks for sharing! Nothing here for me yet but I will keep stalking it for my compensations, I should get several of them in the upcoming weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I took the moisturizer survey that was one survey a day for five days and haven't received compensation yet or the email someone mentioned receiving about compensation being delayed. anyone else in the same boat?


*raises hand*  Me.  I hope they haven't forgotten about us!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

> *raises hand*Â  Me.Â  I hope they haven't forgotten about us!


 I'm just glad that I'm not the only one because if there are a few of us its probably just a delay.... I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the bb cream was the very first study I've gotten into though and since then had a few informational surveys. the compensation for the bb cream should be here Monday and I'm sooo excited!


----------



## wurly (Apr 27, 2013)

> You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages. All you do is go to UPS and track by reference, then put in this as the reference "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" (without the quotes) and your zipcode and country. Voila! I am getting a package on Monday, has to be the bb cream package. That also means that they haven't mailed out the packages yet, for the moisturizer survey that got delayed. Do you love me, or what?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 You are brilliant! Nothing for me yet, despite completing about 6 surveys in the past week, but I'll keep checking. How did they figure that out? What's the name of the other forum?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages.
> ...


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Apr 27, 2013)

There must be someone else in my town that's doing the test panel because there's a package due Monday but I don't think I've done enough to get anything. But here's to irrationally hoping!


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just received my compensation yesterday for 5 part informational survey S13-73 . My UPS label was referenced "133-T STLU" (no quotations). I received a nice payload which I shared with my daughter.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation yesterday for 5 part informational survey S13-73 . My UPS label was referenced "133-T STLU" (no quotations). I received a nice payload which I shared with my daughter.


What was in it?


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

C13-133 Eyeliner Study.  Has anyone received compensation gift for this yet?


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

Where is this website which the ladies gave you this UPS info?  Can you please link it?


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was in it?


 I do not have exact types but here is the list.  My daughter and I had fun with going through everything.

Lancome shadow

Lancome blush

Lancome Juicy Tube lip gloss

Lancome mascara

Lancome body lotion

Loreal eyeliner

Loreal face wash

Vichey under eye/spot cream

Vichey wrinkle face cream

Maybelline makeup remover


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, you guys! I was just at another forum that talks about the L'Oreal testing panel. And the ladies there are geniuses who figured out how to track their compensation packages.
> 
> ...


 Where is this website which the ladies gave you this UPS info? Can you please link it?


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

PER IS 13-001 Informational Survey.  Has anyone done this one?  It says I will receive my gift in 6 weeks.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not have exact types but here is the list.  My daughter and I had fun with going through everything.
> ...


That looks great! Was this for the one from March that they pushed back sending out compensation for? I'm waiting for that one, too and this would be well worth it.


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 27, 2013)

That is amazing! Unfortunatly i just tracked mine and its going to my old adress. It was going to the right adress but then the tracking said it was wrong and changed it mid way....so i called ups but they said there is nothing they can do and to contact the shipper. I left L'Oreal a vm but i dont know. Either it will be delivered on monday and whoever lives there now will enjoy my goodies or it will get returned to sender. Soooooo sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope L'Oreal gets back to me.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not have exact types but here is the list.  My daughter and I had fun with going through everything.
> ...


Is that from the informational moisturizer study in March? That sounds too good to be true. I must be mistaken. That certainly sounds different than the BB compensation.

I got that information from Slickdeals.net by asking when someone said she was tracking her package. They have a freebies forum, and a surveys forum, and other great things on there. Those women are pros at getting deals and free things. Most people I know are amazed at what I manage to get for free, but I am an underachiever in comparison.

Edited to add: I looked it up and S13-73 is indeed the March moisturizer informational survey I took that lasted five days. Awesome!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

Monday my bb cream compensation will be here and I've really been looking forward to playing with all my goodies but I was just looking at my huge collection of stuff and remembered mothers day was coming up. my mom lives out of state so I don't see her as much as I'd like to, she works her ass off and barely gets by. she loves cosmetics and skincare but can't afford much so I decided when I get my compensation that I'm going to send out to her for mothers day! she is going to be so excited!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> C13-133 Eyeliner Study.  Has anyone received compensation gift for this yet?


 My mother has not. Nothing is showing up on the UPS reference tracking page, either. 

The site is:  http://wwwapps.ups.com/etracking/tracking.cgi?build_trn=yes


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2013)

I just looked up the survey email for the 5 day skin lotion survey and it was S13-76 Informational Survey and the surveys started on march 18.  I never got an email to say the compensation would be late and I still haven't received any thing for it.


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked up the survey email for the 5 day skin lotion survey and it was S13-76 Informational Survey and the surveys started on march 18.  I never got an email to say the compensation would be late and I still haven't received any thing for it.


 The email I received to say gift would be late referenced "S13-73-S13-78".  I think the second dash means "through"?

If you do not received yours by 5/7/13 (that would be the additional 4 weeks they said it would be late), I would email or call them.


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks great! Was this for the one from March that they pushed back sending out compensation for? I'm waiting for that one, too and this would be well worth it.


 Yes, this is the one they said would be late.  I live in CT and these are shipped from NJ, this is why I received mine quicker than everyone else.


----------



## Lisa9496 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother has not. Nothing is showing up on the UPS reference tracking page, either.
> 
> The site is:  http://wwwapps.ups.com/etracking/tracking.cgi?build_trn=yes


 They usually send the smaller gifts via postal mail so we would not see anything tracking it with UPS.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 27, 2013)

T_T am now very concerned that despite filling out the 5-part moisturizer surveys I may not be getting compensation as nothing came up with that number for me.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Apr 27, 2013)

> T_T am now very concerned that despite filling out the 5-part moisturizer surveys I may not be getting compensation as nothing came up with that number for me.


 The same with me and I never got an email saying my gifts were delayed


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

> The same with me and I never got an email saying my gifts were delayed


 just because there are so many of its in the same boat I think it will probably work out.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa9496* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not have exact types but here is the list.  My daughter and I had fun with going through everything.
> ...


 This was for the 5 Part Informational Moisturizer surveys? Or was this for something else? Because I got the email saying compensation would be delayed. I also didn't think those surveys were going to lead to a compensation that big! That would be great if thats the compensation because i just got my BB cream compensation yesterday.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that from the informational moisturizer study in March? That sounds too good to be true. I must be mistaken. That certainly sounds different than the BB compensation.
> ...


Yup, it is from the moisturizer study.  I have a picture I received my package yesterday. 





ETA: the eyeshadow and blush


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, it is from the moisturizer study.  I have a picture I received my package yesterday.


 Oh my goodness in that case I'm SOOOO freaking excited!!!!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

holy shit!!!!! all that just for logging on and answering some questions everyday for a week. ... Yaaaay! sooo excited!!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, so I barely ever get surveys and the few I do, I never seem to qualify for. Any hints, guys? I really, REALLY want to have a chance at getting some free stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarrahm (Apr 27, 2013)

I am so happy I live by a facility. I got accepted into a hair conditioner study that runs for nearly a month. I have to drive in 4 times. I cannot wait to see what goodie bag I get when it is all said and done.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

> Ok, so I barely ever get surveys and the few I do, I never seem to qualify for. Any hints, guys? I really, REALLY want to have a chance at getting some free stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 it just takes time. for like 7 months I kept getting disqualified and was ready to quit but then got into the bb cream one and two informational surveys


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, it is from the moisturizer study.  I have a picture I received my package yesterday.
> ...


Wow, that is amazing!! Did you get the email about it being late? Because I use both a lotion and a cream facial lotion so I actually took the five surveys twice, but I only got one email.  So I don't know if I will get double this or just one.  (But even one is amazing!!!)

I am going to have to quit some beauty subscriptions though because I am getting way better products from L'oreal and I have more things that I should be getting soon. (And all my other makeup to use up)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! So excited that I took the 5 part survey! And I got the email about compensation being delayed, that haul has me giddy with excitement!! The other one I took is the eyeliner, there have been so many I have kind of forgotten which I took and got if and when's vs. qualified for informational surveys vs took the informational survey lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't even remember if I actually took all 5 surveys for the moisturizer one. I hope I did. It did say that if you don't take all 5 then you wouldn't receive your "compensation". All nervous now.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow I can't wait to get mine this week then! Its funny I'm going to have the bb cream compensation which i got thursday and then this moisturizer compensation coming.. Thats a lot of products! Which is why I love Loreal.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 27, 2013)

I did both the BB cream study, and the 5 day moisturizer survey, and only one package shows as shipped, so I am pretty sure that they haven't sent all the moisturizer gifts out yet. Don't panic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 27, 2013)

I was in the eyeliner study and I have not received anything yet. I also tried the UPS trick and looks like nothing has been sent via UPS. I think that they said it would take 2-3 weeks for our compensation to be sent out because of some reason.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 28, 2013)

> Wow I can't wait to get mine this week then! Its funny I'm going to have the bb cream compensation which i got thursday and then this moisturizer compensation coming.. Thats a lot of products! Which is why I love Loreal.


 Me too!! It's going to be like Christmas for us when they both come... Maybe better than Christmas since its all cosmetics and skincare!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 28, 2013)

> I did both the BB cream study, and the 5 day moisturizer survey, and only one package shows as shipped, so I am pretty sure that they haven't sent all the moisturizer gifts out yet. Don't panic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you wouldn't mind, can you post a couple pics of the ups checking method? I am a little confuzzled as to what you guys are looking at when you type this information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanksss


----------



## debballen20 (Apr 28, 2013)

Did anyone get an email like this? I am confused as if its for 5 informational surveys or not.







*This is just a reminder that if you HAVE NOT ALREADY completed this survey to please do so soon as it will be closing shortly.*



*L'Oreal USA Informational Survey has LAUNCHED today. * *Please complete as soon as possible.


Please allow 2 -3 weeks AFTER THE SURVEY HAS BEEN CLOSED to receive your compensation via US mail.* 


*IMPORTANT:* _* To access the Informational Survey, simply CLICK on the link BELOW:*_
 

*http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/B9HRBD2*

*Please note:* If the survey asks for your *USER ID#* it is the number in RED shown above. *This is a 1 to 6 digit number.* Please *DO NOT* key in your _PASSWORD or PIN_.

If you have any questions, please contact our toll free number 1-888-866-4953 or e-mail us as [email protected] and someone will respond to your questions or concerns.


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debballen20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get an email like this? I am confused as if its for 5 informational surveys or not.
> 
> ...


 yes this is usually a 5 day survey! do it girl!


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debballen20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get an email like this? I am confused as if its for 5 informational surveys or not.
> 
> ...


 it may also only be a onetime survey. but it will count towards your 5 that you need for comp. they expire so you need to do them as soon as you get them!!!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am soooooo excited about this bag of goodies ! I can not wait till I get mine ! WOO HOO !!!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that is amazing!! Did you get the email about it being late? Because I use both a lotion and a cream facial lotion so I actually took the five surveys twice, but I only got one email.  So I don't know if I will get double this or just one.  (But even one is amazing!!!)


 yeah, I got the email that it would be delayed


----------



## cranraspberry (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as many of the previous posters - did all 5 suverys, but never got the email saying to expect a delay and have nothing in the tracking system.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure hope they don't forget about us - I was religious about filling out those surveys every single morning!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, can you post a couple pics of the ups checking method? I am a little confuzzled as to what you guys are looking at when you type this information
> 
> ...


Go to the UPS website and on the left there is a bar there that is for tracking. Click on "more options" and then select "track by reference" In the reference box, type "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" without quotations and select your country and zipcode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMG! I can't believe the stuff they are giving for the moisturizer study. I am so excited. That eyeshadow in the picture, isn't even the discontinued one, it is the one they sell at Sephora. I am over the moon. Or, at least I will be, when I get my packages. I would love to get the second one before May fourth (vacation) but I guess I'll survive the wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 28, 2013)

> I'm in the same boat as many of the previous posters - did all 5 suverys, but never got the email saying to expect a delay and have nothing in the tracking system.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure hope they don't forget about us - I was religious about filling out those surveys every single morning!


 Same here on everything, no email or tracking but I KNOW I did every single surgery every morning. I wish they had a way to show you how many informational surveys you have done or completed projects..


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go to the UPS website and on the left there is a bar there that is for tracking. Click on "more options" and then select "track by reference" In the reference box, type "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" without quotations and select your country and zipcode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I think that eyeshadow palette is the same colors as the deluxe sample that Lancome was giving out about a week ago.  I really like the tiny palette so I would love to have a slightly bigger one.  But, I really really want that blush palette.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go to the UPS website and on the left there is a bar there that is for tracking. Click on "more options" and then select "track by reference" In the reference box, type "133-T NANCY LOCKWOOD" without quotations and select your country and zipcode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 This reference brought up my BB Cream compensation which was already delivered, but no others.


----------



## erind61103 (Apr 28, 2013)

For the 5 day moisturizer survey goodie box, I tracked it in UPS using the 133-T STLU and it showed up. Not the 133-T Nancy Lockwood reference name. Mine will be delivered Monday, and I'm in Ohio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

> For the 5 day moisturizer survey goodie box, I tracked it in UPS using the 133-T STLU and it showed up. Not the 133-T Nancy Lockwood reference name. Mine will be delivered Monday, and I'm in Ohio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I guess mine hasn't shipped yet, because I got a could not locate response.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the 5 day moisturizer survey goodie box, I tracked it in UPS using the 133-T STLU and it showed up. Not the 133-T Nancy Lockwood reference name. Mine will be delivered Monday, and I'm in Ohio


Thank you! Mine has been mailed. It weighs three pounds and will be delivered on Thursday! I promise to post pictures. I am ridiculously excited. I've never tried Juicy Tubes before, or a lot of the other things.

Hang in there, if you are DQ-ing, because I must have DQ-ed a million times before they let me into one survey, and when I did, it was a good one.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 29, 2013)

> I guess mine hasn't shipped yet, because I got a could not locate response.


 same here


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am seriously taking everyone's patience here as an inspiration lol. I know I'm one for instant gratification and it helps to know, "No, this will pay off in the future. Maybe months from now but that's still a lot of free cosmetics months from now." Totally helping with my low buy, too. As much as it can :S


----------



## nishino (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I signed up for the Loreal Test Panel back in January and have only gotten a handful of surveys since then.  I'm guessing they go very quickly and I'm not checking the website frequently enough.  I skim this thread occasionally and am sort of flabbergasted at all the activity that's been going on, because from my perspective I will log into the website and _*always*_ see the "there are no surveys for you". 

So I was just wondering how often you normally check to see if you have any new surveys?  Do you check every morning?  Every hour?

Also, do they send the same surveys to everyone?  Or do some people get different ones?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> ...


 I check this site on my phone about once an hour, subscribed to this thread so that I will see new posts.  The girls on here are on top of it for the test panel.  Most times if they post that there is a new survey, I at least get the chance to qualify.  I get DQ'd alot, so don't get discouraged.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 29, 2013)

No reference for me either. I've been anxiously awaiting the moisturizer compensation!

I'm at the end of my blush study as well. I like the product, but it's nothing I would HAVE to have.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 29, 2013)

My bb cream compensation is out for delivery this morning!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 29, 2013)

I received my package,!!!! Most of it I am packing up for my Mom for mothers day. The one item I really wanted to keep for myself was the Lancome eyeshadow quad. I received Mademioselle Chic which are really beautiful purples but I just wont wear them.


----------



## nishino (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I check this site on my phone about once an hour, subscribed to this thread so that I will see new posts.  The girls on here are on top of it for the test panel.  Most times if they post that there is a new survey, I at least get the chance to qualify.  I get DQ'd alot, so don't get discouraged.


 thanks ttanner2005!  I guess I should check more often than every few days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spaceprincess (Apr 29, 2013)

Just receive the stuffs for the Clarisonic study.  A sensitive replacement brush and a cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spaceprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just receive the stuffs for the Clarisonic study.  A sensitive replacement brush and a cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucky, I really wanted to be in that study. Stinking BB cream study.  And my mom didn't get this because she got the blush study. I really need a new brush head and I really don't want to spend money on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 29, 2013)

My BB Cream Study compensation gift arrived! And I don't know if it's kismet, or if they are really paying attention to my preferences over at L'Oreal, but the colors they sent are so me. Maybe it's partially because a certain type of makeup wearer is usually drawn to bb cream? Maybe I was just lucky.

They sent me Innocence Couture for the eyeshadow palette. I love it so much. There is a sort of skin tone color for highlight, a rosey color, a pretty shimmery gray, and a deep plum. And the color of Lancome lipstick they sent is called "Oh my" lol. I am noticing a theme, here. Am I really the innocent type? I guess color-wise, I am. Someone has a sense of humor!









I also recall going on and on about sunscreen, when they asked me about what was important to me, so the 100spf is also particularly appropriate. I know they sent it to everyone who did the study, but I just can't get over how every single item is something I will happily use!  I'm going to take the hair stuff on my trip, and stick the Lancome skincare under my sink, for when my current stuff runs out. This is really going to save me a lot of money.

I'm sorry, I should have made the pictures smaller, but I don't know how to change it, now.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB Cream Study compensation gift arrived! And I don't know if it's kismet, or if they are really paying attention to my preferences over at L'Oreal, but the colors they sent are so me. Maybe it's partially because a certain type of makeup wearer is usually drawn to bb cream? Maybe I was just lucky.
> 
> ...


 I got the same stuff as you (specifically colors), the only difference is I got Kiehls eye cream not Lancome


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 30, 2013)

I just finished my first study. I'm super glad I got this one because the second of the 2 foundations is AWESOME!! Can't wait to see what my compensation is!!


----------



## spaceprincess (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky, I really wanted to be in that study. Stinking BB cream study.  And my mom didn't get this because she got the blush study. I really need a new brush head and I really don't want to spend money on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


seriously, those brush head are so expensive I was over the moon when I got in the study.  Free brush is already an awesome compensation gift.


----------



## beautybytarab (Apr 30, 2013)

I have tried tracking my moisturizer survey compensation and no luck...

I hope I get it soon! The pics look amazing!

I also got my stuffs for the clarisonic cleanser study.  The brush head they sent is not a normal brush head.  Really strange.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybytarab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried tracking my moisturizer survey compensation and no luck...
> 
> ...


 oh, what does it look like!?!


----------



## beautybytarab (Apr 30, 2013)

It has really long bristles on it.  Nothing at all like any of my other brush heads.


----------



## Chiajanine (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and i can't figure out how to track packages the way everybody is saying.  not working for me!


----------



## Chiajanine (Apr 30, 2013)

how can you track?  I can't figure it out based on the prior posts on UPS site re: Nancy Lockwood.  not working for me!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and i can't figure out how to track packages the way everybody is saying.  not working for me!


 I saw on another site that they have only sent out the S13-73 so far,  Check your number, that could be why.  I was S13-74 so hopefully I will have a tracking available soon.


----------



## Wida (Apr 30, 2013)

How/where do you find out that number?  I did the moisturizer surveys and haven't received and email or anything in the mail and nothing is showing up under the reference tracking either.



> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on another site that they have only sent out the S13-73 so far,  Check your number, that could be why.  I was S13-74 so hopefully I will have a tracking available soon.


----------



## Chiajanine (Apr 30, 2013)

oh my eyeliner was C-13-133!?!?!  i dunno.  i also did a foundation one.  i don't have that info handy.  but it was an awesome foundation (in a compact with a sponge) - no compensation for that either.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How/where do you find out that number?  I did the moisturizer surveys and haven't received and email or anything in the mail and nothing is showing up under the reference tracking either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah, thank you!



> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject line of the emails sent to you each day.  The other site I was referring to was either spoofee or slickdeals, I can't remember.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2013)

It wouldn't make any sense that they have sent out "73" because everybody who completed the moisturizer surveys completed 73-78 or whatever the 5 sequential numbers were, so they wouldn't be sending based on survey numbers, because that doesn't correspond to any actual order other than it was the first of 5 surveys. We weren't grouped at all. I'm sure it's more likely location based, or in the order you finished the final survey.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It wouldn't make any sense that they have sent out "73" because everybody who completed the moisturizer surveys completed 73-78 or whatever the 5 sequential numbers were, so they wouldn't be sending based on survey numbers, because that doesn't correspond to any actual order other than it was the first of 5 surveys. We weren't grouped at all. I'm sure it's more likely location based, or in the order you finished the final survey.


 Mine had S13-74 on all of mine not sequentially.  Check your email, it says specifically which one you were in.  Someone else on either slickdeals or spoofee said that they did have two different survey numbers, but not all of them.  Besides 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78 is a total of 6 not 5.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Apr 30, 2013)

my emails all say S13-75 on all five surveys from march. I did not receive an email that compensation would be delayed so it's been well over a month since that last part ended. I don't mind being patient as long as its clear what I'm being patient for. since they are the ones that said giftswouldberecwived two to three weeks later and it's nearly double on the longer length of time.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> my emails all say S13-75 on all five surveys from march. I did not receive an email that compensation would be delayed so it's been well over a month since that last part ended. I don't mind being patient as long as its clear what I'm being patient for. since they are the ones that said giftswouldberecwived two to three weeks later and it's nearly double on the longer length of time.


 It said gifts would be recieved within 2-3 weeks but then many of us got the email about the additional 4 weeks.  So don't worry until after next week which would be 7 total weeks.  I know you didn't get the email, but most did, so I assume it applies to everyone.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just hope I don't get a duplicate eyeshadow, because some are getting the older quads (in fact one person that already got the 5 part got Innocence Couture, which I got for the BB study), but the first picture posted for the 5 part had the newer quad.  Other than that all the products I have seen have been different from the BB compensation.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 30, 2013)

Regarding the eyeliner compensation: My mother actually emailed asking when she could expect it (apparently her new mailman is an idiot...today she got three pieces of mail for her neighbor, and he got her mail...). Anywoo, they told her that they should all be mailed out by Friday.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 30, 2013)

Whoa all of this decoding/sequencing and cracking the shipment information ... I just wait for it to come within the promised dates, if it goes past that date, email them! They don't seem to have wronged anyone in the past. Interested in trying out the brush head I received, don't want to say too much until the study is over.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the eyeliner compensation: My mother actually emailed asking when she could expect it (apparently her new mailman is an idiot...today she got three pieces of mail for her neighbor, and he got her mail...). Anywoo, they told her that they should all be mailed out by Friday.


Yay, I can't wait to see what the compensation is!  I actually just used that eyeliner today.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow! The BB Cream compensation gifts are amazing. Lucky ladies!


----------



## mckondik (Apr 30, 2013)

I just went to the Product Evaluation Center today.&gt; I did not qualify for the volumizing shampoo/conditioner study. Apparently I don't have the fine hair I thought I did.  I did qualify for a conditioner study that starts next week. 






  Even without qualifying I got a wee gifty for my time with a tube of lipgloss, clear lip pencil, sharpener, kohl eyeliner and a concealer.  L'Oreal and Maybelline brands for the makeup. Lancome for the sharpener ..  nice work if you can get it!

I've also decided to be on some sort of fragrance panel that will start soon, to be compensated by a gift card. I won't be able to do any of the online studies anymore though  ( not that I'd qualified for any yet anyhow) It looks like they do have early enough appointment times for me to make it to work, so yay!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

How exciting!  Congrats!



> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to the Product Evaluation Center today.&gt; I did not qualify for the volumizing shampoo/conditioner study. Apparently I don't have the fine hair I thought I did.  I did qualify for a conditioner study that starts next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> I just went to the Product Evaluation Center today.&gt; I did not qualify for the volumizing shampoo/conditioner study. Apparently I don't have the fine hair I thought I did. Â I did qualify for a conditioner study that starts next week.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Even without qualifying I got a wee gifty for my time with a tube of lipgloss, clear lip pencil, sharpener, kohl eyeliner and a concealer. Â L'Oreal and Maybelline brands for the makeup. Lancome for the sharpener .. Â nice work if you can get it! I've also decided to be on some sort of fragrance panel that will start soon, to be compensated by a gift card. I won't be able to do any of the online studies anymore though Â ( not that I'd qualified for any yet anyhow) It looks like they do have early enough appointment times for me to make it to work, so yay! Â


 Was that at the Clark or Solon one? I am going in for an evaluation on Monday at the Solon facility - I am so excited! Does doing the in person stuff automatically mean you can't do the in home studies? How often do you have to go in? Not sure I can make it work what with having an 8-5 job, but I might be able to sneak off or use vacation if it isn't too time consuming.


----------



## Moonittude (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to the Product Evaluation Center today.&gt; I did not qualify for the volumizing shampoo/conditioner study. Apparently I don't have the fine hair I thought I did.  I did qualify for a conditioner study that starts next week.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> May there be heaps of Lancome and Kiels in your future.


----------



## mckondik (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was that at the Clark or Solon one? I am going in for an evaluation on Monday at the Solon facility - I am so excited! Does doing the in person stuff automatically mean you can't do the in home studies? How often do you have to go in? Not sure I can make it work what with having an 8-5 job, but I might be able to sneak off or use vacation if it isn't too time consuming.


 Solon.   I'm not sure about the in home studies in general, I think she told me specifically in regards to being on the fragrance panel.  She made it sound like the fragrance panel only met maybe once a month?  The conditioner study is once a week for 15 minutes.  I'm definitely cutting it close work-wise though.. My work is about 40 minutes away from the facility , so I'll be getting in about 10 minutes late each time I go, if I can get the earliest appointment...  But, goodies!!!  YAY!!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the eyeliner compensation: My mother actually emailed asking when she could expect it (apparently her new mailman is an idiot...today she got three pieces of mail for her neighbor, and he got her mail...). Anywoo, they told her that they should all be mailed out by Friday.


 Yay! I'm waiting for that compensation, nice to hear something regarding its delivery date


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 1, 2013)

I signed up late one night and got my info the next morning!

 Edit: I meant to quote someone but obviously that didn't work


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Solon.   I'm not sure about the in home studies in general, I think she told me specifically in regards to being on the fragrance panel.  She made it sound like the fragrance panel only met maybe once a month?  The conditioner study is once a week for 15 minutes.  I'm definitely cutting it close work-wise though.. My work is about 40 minutes away from the facility , so I'll be getting in about 10 minutes late each time I go, if I can get the earliest appointment...  But, goodies!!!  YAY!!


 Oooh, good to know that it's still do-able with work!  I live and work in Akron, but I'm going to try to make it work anyway.  Because, goodies!!!  YAY!!  haha


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 2, 2013)

The web site is down right now - they said it may be down until 3 p.m.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 2, 2013)

Ah, should have checked again before posting - it's up!


----------



## volcomdawl (May 2, 2013)

I tried reading through the thread to see if this question had been answered already but are there any other beauty companies besides L'Oreal that do product testing like this? I saw Redken has a survey up looking for testers. I applied a couple days ago and haven't heard anything.


----------



## lemony007 (May 2, 2013)

How do you get to take the informational surveys? I have been a member for almost a year and I don't think I've done any. I also haven't had any luck getting into one of the trials. I am still hopeful that I will one day, though.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get to take the informational surveys? I have been a member for almost a year and I don't think I've done any. I also haven't had any luck getting into one of the trials. I am still hopeful that I will one day, though.


 How frequently do you check the website?  They rarely email to tell you there's a new survey or anything to take, so you have to be pretty diligent in checking the website!


----------



## lemony007 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How frequently do you check the website?  They rarely email to tell you there's a new survey or anything to take, so you have to be pretty diligent in checking the website!


Usually 2-3 times a week. Sometimes a little less often, but at least once a week.


----------



## saku (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually 2-3 times a week. Sometimes a little less often, but at least once a week.


 I think you should try checking every day.... They sometimes have surveys up, and then it's gone after a few hours..


----------



## chelsealynn (May 2, 2013)

I received compensation for the eyeliner study today.  I put it in a spoiler incase anyone wants to be surprised when they get theirs.





womp womp.  not as good as i thought it would be but no complaints, I can always use an extra mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received compensation for the eyeliner study today.  I put it in a spoiler incase anyone wants to be surprised when they get theirs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should try checking every day.... They sometimes have surveys up, and then it's gone after a few hours..


Since it's on the East Coast, they seem to post the surveys really really early for me. Usually I try to check when I wake up in the morning, right after I turn on the computer. Usually, that is still too late. But sometimes I get in, anyway.

I got the five part moisturizer compensation gift, today!

Gris Fatale eyeshadow (I just put it on. Very chic, but very exotic.)

and the Frambois Flirt blush with highlighter and contour.

A peachy Juicy Tubes color that I forget the name of, but is very pretty. I can see why these are so popular, let's see if I can wait a month, before I buy a shimmery one.

A Vichy face cream,

and a color correcting eye cream (will go to my mom.)

A Lancome mascara,

L'Oreal eyeliner (will go to my sister-in-law)

a Maybeline makeup remover, and a

L'Oreal gel cleanser (will go to my bff)

Lancome body lotion (It smells great. I didn't even know they made body lotion, c'est fancy pants!)

I feel like I won the makeup lottery!


----------



## lovepink (May 2, 2013)

I love that mascara and I have been wanting to try those palettes so I would have been happy with that!



> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received compensation for the eyeliner study today.  I put it in a spoiler incase anyone wants to be surprised when they get theirs.
> 
> ...


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 2, 2013)

Hi ladies is there a trade/swap forum where we can possibly trade things we won't use for things we would use? If not is anybody interested? I have stuff from other sites too.


----------



## missionista (May 2, 2013)

For the trades, search on MUT traders.  You should get to it.  

I also got the eyeliner compensation today.  I'm happy about the mascara, although I am in the middle of using another one right now, so it will have to wait a while.  I like the idea of the palette, but the colors they sent me are really dull neutrals, and I've already got plenty of those.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Hi Dear ladies! I just signed up today for the first time about an hour ago. No email yet to get started, but I am anxiously awaiting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

Anyone else get their compensation from the 5 skincare surveys from fooreeeeeever ago? I hate not knowing what's going on with it (I never got the delayed email).


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 3, 2013)

> Anyone else get their compensation from the 5 skincare surveys from fooreeeeeever ago? I hate not knowing what's going on with it (I never got the delayed email).


 Ugh same here! I haven't received compensation and I never received the email about the delay. add long as I haven't been forgotten about I don't mind waiting... my only complaint is being left out of the loop. if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't even know about the delay.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 3, 2013)

New home study up check your account.


----------



## skylite (May 3, 2013)

> New home study up check your account.


 Nothing for me


----------



## kellsbells (May 3, 2013)

Nothing for me yet either


----------



## Wida (May 3, 2013)

Me too!  I keep thinking about emailing them, but then I feel guilty for basically saying "where is my free stuff!?!", so I don't.  I've got 2 other compensations coming too and being patient is so hard some days!



 



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh same here! I haven't received compensation and I never received the email about the delay. add long as I haven't been forgotten about I don't mind waiting... my only complaint is being left out of the loop. if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't even know about the delay.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I keep thinking about emailing them, but then I feel guilty for basically saying "where is my free stuff!?!", so I don't.  I've got 2 other compensations coming too and being patient is so hard some days!


 Since the first email they supposedly sent out never showed up for me either...I emailed them and felt way guilty.  I tried to word it to where I didn't _think_ I sounded greedy, but it probably came across as that anyways...I even put a smiley face and a "Thanks!" at the end.  But whatever...I just don't want to miss it and have the crazy neighbors steal it.  





Here's what they said back:

Hi Ashley,

 

We had a great amount of consumers participate in the five questionnaire surveys. We are moving the compensation out as quickly as we can.

 

You should have received the following email on April 9,2013.

 

[SIZE=13.5pt]If you recently participated in one of the [/SIZE]*[SIZE=13.5pt]FIVE Part Informational Surveys[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13.5pt] which were launched in *March,* please note there will be a delay in the mail out of your gift compensation.  [/SIZE]

Please allow an additional *[SIZE=13.5pt]FOUR weeks[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13.5pt] to receive your compensation.  We apologize for the delay and we thank you for your continued support.[/SIZE]

If you have any questions, please contact us either via email at [SIZE=13.5pt][email protected]mailto:[email protected][/SIZE][SIZE=13.5pt] or call us a 1-888-866-4953.[/SIZE]

We look forward to your continued participation and valuable feedback.

Regards,

L'Oreal USA

Consumer Testing

Clark, NJ 07066


----------



## volcomdawl (May 3, 2013)

Argh!! I qualified for the home testing just now and the website said error when I tried to submit the consent portion!


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

> Since the first email they supposedly sent out never showed up for me either...I emailed them and felt way guilty. Â I tried to word it to where I didn't _think_ I sounded greedy, but it probably came across as that anyways...I even put a smiley face and a "Thanks!" at the end. Â But whatever...I just don't want to miss it and have the crazy neighbors steal it. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Thanks for being the one to ask, we all wanted too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Ugh same here! I haven't received compensation and I never received the email about the delay. add long as I haven't been forgotten about I don't mind waiting... my only complaint is being left out of the loop. if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't even know about the delay.


 Exactly, that's all that bothers me too. I'd really just like some communication, the waiting part is fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (May 3, 2013)

Oh, thanks for asking and sharing their response!  If I don't get anything by the end of the month, then I'll send off my own email.


----------



## Christyo (May 3, 2013)

I can't remember my log in Info and I can't find a place on the page to reset it?


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone who participated in the lip balm study (mine was C13-121) received their compensation yet? Or heard anything from the company?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New home study up check your account.


 Man! I just completed a study...gonna be a month til I can do another one!! What's this one for?


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 3, 2013)

> Man! I just completed a study...gonna be a month til I can do another one!! What's this one for?


 facial sunscreen 2 products one week


----------



## barbyechick (May 3, 2013)

boo no study for me, probably from DQing on the sunscreen prequalifier earlier?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> facial sunscreen 2 products one week


 Oh, then I'm really not that interested anyway. My regular moisturizer(s) have SPF in them plus do a bunch of other things and I'm happy with them and have no want or need to switch.


----------



## Moonittude (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get their compensation from the 5 skincare surveys from fooreeeeeever ago? I hate not knowing what's going on with it (I never got the delayed email).


That's the one I just got. It is worth the wait! I think they are sending them out in waves, because there were so many of them. It was a three pound package, so it should come UPS. You'll be rolling in your Lancome like Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## kellsbells (May 3, 2013)

OMG Moonittude! LOL! Thats exactly what i said to my hubs when mine came in! Between that andhe alure box coming on the same day i wanted to throw everythimg in the kiddie pool and swim around in joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## volcomdawl (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the one I just got. It is worth the wait! I think they are sending them out in waves, because there were so many of them. It was a three pound package, so it should come UPS. You'll be rolling in your Lancome like Scrooge McDuck.


 How do you know when you've reached your five? Do they tell you? I wish the website kept track of studies and surveys you've done. Has anyone on the east coast received their 3 gifts for the Clinique dark eye corrector survey? I've tried emailing and calling L'Oreal today about my home study for the sunscreen survey freezing up after I qualified and they haven't responded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (May 3, 2013)

Yikes! Sorry for the typos. It's hard to type on a nook


----------



## volcomdawl (May 3, 2013)

I got the Allure box too! It was awesome! My boyfriend looked at me and said I'm a hoarder. Hahahaha.


----------



## kellsbells (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, my husband and mom both say i have a problem. My mom is threatening an intervention! I think shes half serious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (May 3, 2013)

Ah!  They made a shipping label yesterday for my 5-part moisturizer compensation!  Slowly, but surely.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 3, 2013)

anyone else doing the facial brush study? I like how the facial cleanser is all wrapped up, I'm just curious, but If I pull off the paper, will it show what it is?


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (May 3, 2013)

> Argh!! I qualified for the home testing just now and the website said error when I tried to submit the consent portion!


 oooomg, I hate horrible timing errors. Would've flipped the keyboard. Aww


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 3, 2013)

i tracked the moisturizer compensation and there are 2 packages that showed up for my zip code, so either they are both for me or there is another lady near me getting one too!! LOL anyone from zip code 38002?


----------



## Moonittude (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomdawl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know when you've reached your five? Do they tell you? I wish the website kept track of studies and surveys you've done. Has anyone on the east coast received their 3 gifts for the Clinique dark eye corrector survey? I've tried emailing and calling L'Oreal today about my home study for the sunscreen survey freezing up after I qualified and they haven't responded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm going to start keeping a list, but personally I find it confusing to know when I have DQ'd or when I finished a survey. If you read carefully, they will tell you at the beginning, what the survey qualifies you for. I am usually just so panicked, trying to get through before the survey gets filled by other people. I need to slow down.

The only way I have had any idea when a package is coming, is getting an email or note at the end of a survey (when it was a big one,) and you can sign up with UPS and they will tell you the day before a package is set to be delivered to you. If other ladies on here are getting gifts from a single study, then that is a good indication, if you did the same one. I've never qualified for the five info survey gift, so I don't know exactly how that works.



> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG Moonittude! LOL! Thats exactly what i said to my hubs when mine came in! Between that andhe alure box coming on the same day i wanted to throw everythimg in the kiddie pool and swim around in joy


 I'm becoming a bit of a goo hoarder, but at least I know I'm in good company!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I'm happy about it, and it isn't causing any problems, then who cares?


----------



## volcomdawl (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooomg, I hate horrible timing errors. Would've flipped the keyboard. Aww


So I just got off the phone with them and they said when that happens, it means someone finished right before me filling up the study. Guess I'll have to start getting up super early and checking!


----------



## volcomdawl (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to start keeping a list, but personally I find it confusing to know when I have DQ'd or when I finished a survey. If you read carefully, they will tell you at the beginning, what the survey qualifies you for. I am usually just so panicked, trying to get through before the survey gets filled by other people. I need to slow down.
> ...


Thanks! I wondered how everyone knew when their packages shipped. I'll have to go check out UPS and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 3, 2013)

did anyone ever figure out if the brow survey counted AS 5 or towards 5?


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 3, 2013)

okay, so I did my 5 surveys and was told I would be getting compensation and know that they are behind but I was wondering does anyone know what the shipment reference is for ups? I know to enter my zipcode but I don't know what to put in the shipment reference box. I remember seeing 133-T Nancy Lockwood and 133-T STLU but it comes up invalid so I could just not have a package coming yet but I don't know. My last survey was the brow one and I was informed that it did count as the 5th as long as it was actually your 5th survey so far... to answer your question mariahk83


----------



## mariahk83 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, so I did my 5 surveys and was told I would be getting compensation and know that they are behind but I was wondering does anyone know what the shipment reference is for ups? I know to enter my zipcode but I don't know what to put in the shipment reference box. I remember seeing 133-T Nancy Lockwood and 133-T STLU but it comes up invalid so I could just not have a package coming yet but I don't know. My last survey was the brow one and I was informed that it did count as the 5th as long as it was actually your 5th survey so far... to answer your question mariahk83


 damn thanks, that was my first survey!  I for some reason thought it counted as 5, now just toawrds 5...so looks like i have 4 more!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> damn thanks, that was my first survey!  I for some reason thought it counted as 5, now just toawrds 5...so looks like i have 4 more!


 yeah haha I was lucky enough for it to be my 5th, at the end of the survey it gave me a page saying it was my 5th and to expect compensation in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

> That's the one I just got. It is worth the wait! I think they are sending them out in waves, because there were so many of them. It was a three pound package, so it should come UPS. You'll be rolling in your Lancome like Scrooge McDuck.


Bahaha I love it! Indeed I will!


----------



## casby (May 3, 2013)

You can sign up for UPS My choice here http://www.ups.com/mychoice  It's free for the basic service and you get an email in the morning the day before a package is due to be delivered. (ie if the package will arrive on the 15th, you get an email on the 14th). You might also get an email when the package is first shipped but that gives a range of delivery dates and isn't as accurate as the 2nd email. It works for packages I've received from Amazon/Lancome/Kohl's.


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

I signed up for it last night and got an email saying that I had received a children's place package earlier that day (and i had) lol nice service!! Will be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can sign up for UPS My choice here http://www.ups.com/mychoice  It's free for the basic service and you get an email in the morning the day before a package is due to be delivered. (ie if the package will arrive on the 15th, you get an email on the 14th). You might also get an email when the package is first shipped but that gives a range of delivery dates and isn't as accurate as the 2nd email. It works for packages I've received from Amazon/Lancome/Kohl's.


 thank you!


----------



## lemony007 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should try checking every day.... They sometimes have surveys up, and then it's gone after a few hours..


I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## deniserae81 (May 3, 2013)

Hey, ladies!! Just finishes my eyeliner survey a few weeks ago. Do we get compensated for that or is it every 5 finished surveys? I'm confused lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (May 3, 2013)

Hi

I signed up for this about a week ago.  How long did it take before you received any surveys?  I have not heard a peep

thanks


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 3, 2013)

> Hi I signed up for this about a week ago.Â  How long did it take before you received any surveys?Â  I have not heard a peep thanks


 It actually took me months before even seeing anything.


----------



## shy32 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else doing the facial brush study? I like how the facial cleanser is all wrapped up, I'm just curious, but If I pull off the paper, will it show what it is?


I am doing that study as well. I'm really curious what's underneath that white paper!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 4, 2013)

Anyone else getting an error message when trying to fill out a final questionnaire?


----------



## katlyne (May 4, 2013)

> I am doing that study as well. I'm really curious what's underneath that white paper!:11dh:


 As long as you don't have to send it back, I don't think it would hurt to unwrap it


----------



## wadedl (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting an error message when trying to fill out a final questionnaire?


 I got an error too. I e-mailed them telling them there was an error.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got an error too. I e-mailed them telling them there was an error.


 This would happen to me on my first ever study 



 Not sure how I should go about this because the last time I emailed them it took over 24 hours to get a response... And the study questionnairre closes tomorrow at 800 AM. No completion of the questionnaire = no compensation!


----------



## beautybytarab (May 4, 2013)

I am getting the error on the clarisonic survey too! I emailed them but no response.  Grr.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2013)

No new surveys for me.


----------



## sarrahm (May 4, 2013)

I get to go to the Solon one on Wednesday and now I am super excited about it


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This would happen to me on my first ever study
> 
> ...


 This happened to me too, I didn't get to finish a questionnaire - it was an at home study - and I emailed them about it and they told me that the site was down and to do it later, even though the study questionnaire closed at 8 am the next day.  Thankfully it was still up in my profile as unfinished even after the supposed 8 am cutoff, she said that she was sorry for any inconvenience, and shortly after that the site came back up and I was able to finish it.  I think they're pretty reasonable, if you email them they'll try to do what they can.  They've been known to send compensation to people who pre-qualified for a home study and somehow didn't get the product and they felt bad about it and sent a gift anyway.  They do know that the site has been having problems lately so I think they'll be more helpful than even usual, which is pretty great customer service.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Rachael B (May 4, 2013)

I have been signed up with them for several months and I am quick to log on anytime they email me about a survey.. so far I haven't gotten or qualified for any thing.. bummer!  Someday!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 4, 2013)

So I just finished an at home study, does anyone know what happens after that regarding when I'll be able/qualified to do another? I've heard 30 days on here before but wasn't sure what that meant exactly. 30 days where I cannot participate in pre-qualifications, at home studies, surveys or anything? Or just 30 days before I can do another study? L'Oreal's been pretty hoppin' lately and I'd love to continue to do studies but understand if I need to take a backseat for a while and let other testers do some product testing.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 4, 2013)

> I have been signed up with them for several months and I am quick to log on anytime they email me about a survey.. so far I haven't gotten or qualified for any thing.. bummer! Â Someday!


 Check the site daily, don't wait for am email. Many times studies fill up before they can compile a list to email to. Rarely does a study get to an email phase.


----------



## Rachael B (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the site daily, don't wait for am email. Many times studies fill up before they can compile a list to email to. Rarely does a study get to an email phase.


 Thanks for the tip!  I will add it to my list of sites to check everyday!


----------



## Jo Cres (May 5, 2013)

ok  ladies. did everyone doing the clarisonic study get really confused by the email today? it said to log onto the website and do the questionnaire but it also said that if you do not complete BOTH questionnaires then you would not get compensation. I only had one questionnaire to complete. does this mean there was only really one? what the heck? also, I really want to rip the wrapping off the tube to see what it is!!! 

side note: I had a thread about undereye bags and the best way to cover and THANK YOU ladies!! I picked up erase paste yesterday and HOLY CRAP!!! I am bag lady NO MORE!! you guys are AWESOME!!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 5, 2013)

I signed up for the ups site and I have a package coming from loreal tomorrow. Yay!!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok  ladies. did everyone doing the clarisonic study get really confused by the email today? it said to log onto the website and do the questionnaire but it also said that if you do not complete BOTH questionnaires then you would not get compensation. I only had one questionnaire to complete. does this mean there was only really one? what the heck? also, I really want to rip the wrapping off the tube to see what it is!!!
> 
> side note: I had a thread about undereye bags and the best way to cover and THANK YOU ladies!! I picked up erase paste yesterday and HOLY CRAP!!! I am bag lady NO MORE!! you guys are AWESOME!!!


 hm... I haven't even gotten an email from them today. Still can't access the final survey.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok  ladies. did everyone doing the clarisonic study get really confused by the email today? it said to log onto the website and do the questionnaire but it also said that if you do not complete BOTH questionnaires then you would not get compensation. I only had one questionnaire to complete. does this mean there was only really one? what the heck? also, I really want to rip the wrapping off the tube to see what it is!!!
> 
> side note: I had a thread about undereye bags and the best way to cover and THANK YOU ladies!! I picked up erase paste yesterday and HOLY CRAP!!! I am bag lady NO MORE!! you guys are AWESOME!!!


 Yes I was confused by that as well. Maybe I typo because I only had one questionnaire which I completed. Also I did rip off the paper and was very surprised by what it was.....It's called Demaq Expert by L'Oreal

 google it! I actually really liked it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 5, 2013)

> I signed up for the ups site and I have a package coming from loreal tomorrow. Yay!!!


 Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 5, 2013)

> Me too!!!!!!!!


 so jealous!


----------



## Jo Cres (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I was confused by that as well. Maybe I typo because I only had one questionnaire which I completed. Also I did rip off the paper and was very surprised by what it was.....It's called Demaq Expert by L'Oreal
> 
> google it! I actually really liked it.


 what was it? I didn't rip the paper off yet. pm me!!!


----------



## Jo Cres (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was it? I didn't rip the paper off yet. pm me!!!


 haha would have helped if I scrolled over your text! cool!


----------



## saku (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was it? I didn't rip the paper off yet. pm me!!!


 You can see the spoiler by 'selecting'/highlighting the 'invisible' text  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

edit: oops. sorry. didn't see your latest post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 5, 2013)

My questionnaire is still giving me an error and they have not responded to my e-mail.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 5, 2013)

Anyone know if I can change my address for my compensation shipping? I'm going home (from college), so I don't want anything shipped to school because I then won't get it.


----------



## saku (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if I can change my address for my compensation shipping? I'm going home (from college), so I don't want anything shipped to school because I then won't get it.


  You can 'Update Contact Info' in the Loreal site. There's a button on the top right corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can 'Update Contact Info' in the Loreal site. There's a button on the top right corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I'm so dumb sometimes...cause I was looking and was like, where is it?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha would have helped if I scrolled over your text! cool!


 lol I wasn't sure if someone maybe didn't want to know what it was?? haha


----------



## Chiajanine (May 6, 2013)

omg i got MUCH worse eyeshadow's than yours!  purple, teal, gold and the white.  white is fine.  the others... tacky.  how is that mascara?  i have a couple of opened ones i am using now so i didn't want to try it just yet!  i got a mascara and lip stick for a foundation study - different mascara though.


----------



## Chiajanine (May 6, 2013)

they were doing a 5 part study. you should get compensated. i did an eyeliner study and got a mascara in a teal tube (but it's black) and i got a really tacky eye shadow pallete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i wish i got some of the better stuff these ladies got!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i got MUCH worse eyeshadow's than yours!  purple, teal, gold and the white.  white is fine.  the others... tacky.  how is that mascara?  i have a couple of opened ones i am using now so i didn't want to try it just yet!  i got a mascara and lip stick for a foundation study - different mascara though.


 I'm jealous! I don't think those colors are tacky at all! I mean, maybe the particular ones you got are -- I don't have an opinion on that since I can't see them...but in general, those are great colors!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 6, 2013)

Woohoo just completed my first every post study questionaire! Pretty hyped even if the compensation will just be a mascara (but hoping for more 




). I'll take what I can get lol.. I actually really liked the Clairosonic cleanser too.


----------



## missionista (May 6, 2013)

> omg i got MUCH worse eyeshadow's than yours!  purple, teal, gold and the white.  white is fine.  the others... tacky.


 Actually, those sound beautiful.  Much prefer them to what I got.


----------



## wadedl (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo just completed my first every post study questionaire! Pretty hyped even if the compensation will just be a mascara (but hoping for more
> 
> ...


 I really like the cleanser too. The brush was a bit weird though. I like a bit more scrub from the brush. 

I think sometimes their compensations are kind of random. For a tinted lip balm study all I got was a mascara but for the informational surveys when I finally did 5 I got a Lancome eyeshadow palette.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 6, 2013)

I got my compensation for the eyeliner study over the weekend and I got the mascara like everyone else and I got the eye shadow quad with coral, denim blue, light gold, and black. I'm really excited that I got that quad because I don't have any coral shadows and matte black is always nice to have on hand. I believe the one I got is the one that Emilynoel83 talked about in her "coral" video.


----------



## makeuplover99 (May 6, 2013)

How long after you do the five surveys do you get you free product? I've done five and have not gotten nothing.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 6, 2013)

did anyone like the blush? i like mine a lot.. just a bit sheer so i have to pack it on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad that i'm done with it because i was getting bored with wearing the same blush for over a week!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone like the blush? i like mine a lot.. just a bit sheer so i have to pack it on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad that i'm done with it because i was getting bored with wearing the same blush for over a week!


Mine was actually quite dark! It blended out decently, but it didn't WOW me at all


----------



## carriewong (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was actually quite dark! It blended out decently, but it didn't WOW me at all


 yeah i felt that mine was quite dark as well. The shade just didn't really match me. I'm quite fair so it kind of made me look like i just worked out and was really hot or something. How was the lasting power for you guys? Mine always only lasted for a couple of hours and thats it....


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

I am still waiting for my welcome letter. What is the longest it might take to show up in my inbox? I have been checking my SPAM folders, as well. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting for my welcome letter. What is the longest it might take to show up in my inbox? I have been checking my SPAM folders, as well. Thanks for any advice.


 It took a few weeks for mine


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2013)

I just qualified for a new home study, if anyone wants to check for the survey!


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2013)

Holy! Last night I found a big box on my doorstep, and wondered what the heck it could be since I haven't ordered anything (for once.) It was my L'oreal gift for doing the 5-part moisturizer survey! I thought we'd get one, maybe two things, but I was completely blown away and shocked!





Six Lancome products here, along with a Vichy eye serum, Maybelline eyeshadow trio, and blush, L'oreal Shampoo and Conditioner!

The Lancome included an eyeliner in black thats like a twist-up pencil, a mascara in black, a gel liner in brown, and a lipstick in a burnt coppery color, as well as a body lotion and a face cleanser.

I will use everything except maybe the Maybelline blush. It is VERY shimmery, and it partially crumbled in transit.

What an amazing compensation. Now I'm dying to get in another study, but alas, I have no surveys.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just qualified for a new home study, if anyone wants to check for the survey!


 I just checked but unfortunately no surveys waiting. I only signed up a month ago and had one survey so far, did not qualify though.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting for my welcome letter. What is the longest it might take to show up in my inbox? I have been checking my SPAM folders, as well. Thanks for any advice.


 I think it differentiates. My welcome letter took about a week.


----------



## ablueorange (May 7, 2013)

You should tell them it crumbled, they might send you a replacement. That happened to the LancÃ´me quad I got in my BB Cream study gift and they sent me a replacement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Holy! Last night I found a big box on my doorstep, and wondered what the heck it could be since I haven't ordered anything (for once.) It was my L'oreal gift for doing the 5-part moisturizer survey! I thought we'd get one, maybe two things, but I was completely blown away and shocked!
> 
> Six Lancome products here, along with a Vichy eye serum, Maybelline eyeshadow trio, and blush, L'oreal Shampoo and Conditioner! The Lancome included an eyeliner in black thats like a twist-up pencil, a mascara in black, a gel liner in brown, and a lipstick in a burnt coppery color, as well as a body lotion and a face cleanser. I will use everything except maybe the Maybelline blush. It is VERY shimmery, and it partially crumbled in transit. What an amazing compensation. Now I'm dying to get in another study, but alas, I have no surveys.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

Damn. Booted from a bb cream study when I responded with fine lines and dryness as concerns/issues.


----------



## StickyLips (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Damn. Booted from a bb cream study when I responded with fine lines and dryness as concerns/issues.


I responded with fine lines and was booted.  boo


----------



## BisousDarling (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I responded with fine lines and was booted.  boo


 I got booted with skin tone, I put fair and I was done.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

> I got booted with skin tone, I put fair and I was done.


 Okay, then I feel better. I'm actually not too concerned with lines, but I'm pale pale pale, so I probably would have been booted at that point if I had made it there.


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

Booted with dryness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got booted with skin tone, I put fair and I was done.


 Darn it, I got the survey now too when I logged in and did not even get to the skin tone. When it asked if I used BB cream in the past I said I have but am not currently using one. Got booted right then. Maybe I should have said I never used one but intend on using one soon?


----------



## ashleyanner (May 7, 2013)

I made it through.  Here's to another BB cream study!


----------



## Rachael B (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn it, I got the survey now too when I logged in and did not even get to the skin tone. When it asked if I used BB cream in the past I said I have but am not currently using one. Got booted right then. Maybe I should have said I never used one but intend on using one soon?


 Don't know... I got booted right away, too.. I said I wasn't using one but plan to use one soon...


----------



## barbyechick (May 7, 2013)

Nope, nothing showing for me


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You should tell them it crumbled, they might send you a replacement. That happened to the LancÃ´me quad I got in my BB Cream study gift and they sent me a replacement


Thanks for the tip. I will do just that!

I finally saw the BB Cream prequalification today, and I got kicked out after saying I was oily. Bah!

But! My greed knows no bounds, because I live in New Jersey and am off from work the end of the week, and was able to qualify for a lipstick study that I have to do in person. It sounds fun: I'm wearing a lipstick for 30 hours to see how it wears.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2013)

DQ'ed from the BB Cream one for saying I have used a BB cream before.  Sounds like that one is pretty picky!


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'ed from the BB Cream one for saying I have used a BB cream before.  Sounds like that one is pretty picky!


That's really strange, because when I took the questionnaire, my answer was that I haven't used BB Cream but was thinking about using it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 7, 2013)

No survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's really strange, because when I took the questionnaire, my answer was that I haven't used BB Cream but was thinking about using it.


I don't get it either, except that I'm guessing maybe my age group or ethnicity was already filled for that answer?


----------



## aricukier (May 7, 2013)

Got dqed for saying I had none of the above worries (acne, fine lines, etc)


----------



## Chiajanine (May 7, 2013)

really?  I will take a pic.  trust me, i have green eyes, and like color, but these colors just don't go together........  i will take pics, then try.  i can wear about every color out there but i'm not sure if i can work these!!


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't get it either, except that I'm guessing maybe my age group or ethnicity was already filled for that answer?


 That makes sense. I'm sure they have some sort of quota for different skin types and age groups. I guess I'll have to be quicker next time.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here in this forum but I've been lurking for a while. I've been in the panel since January this year. I've done a couple of informational ones but no home studies yet! I just got DQ'ed from the BB cream prequalification and it's weird because I put in the answers that some of you said got y'all booted. I was advancing and was happy for a while then I got booted when I said I don't use any acne medication weekly. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chiajanine (May 7, 2013)

wow!  yours sounds really nice!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

> Holy! Last night I found a big box on my doorstep, and wondered what the heck it could be since I haven't ordered anything (for once.) It was my L'oreal gift for doing the 5-part moisturizer survey! I thought we'd get one, maybe two things, but I was completely blown away and shocked!
> 
> Six Lancome products here, along with a Vichy eye serum, Maybelline eyeshadow trio, and blush, L'oreal Shampoo and Conditioner! The Lancome included an eyeliner in black thats like a twist-up pencil, a mascara in black, a gel liner in brown, and a lipstick in a burnt coppery color, as well as a body lotion and a face cleanser. I will use everything except maybe the Maybelline blush. It is VERY shimmery, and it partially crumbled in transit. What an amazing compensation. Now I'm dying to get in another study, but alas, I have no surveys.


 I was just getting on here to gush!! Lol I just got my box from ups and its basically the same things. I'm bouncing I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 7, 2013)

got into another bb cream study!!! looks like outs aimed at acne prone skin which is me. would love if this stuff was amazing but then again I would never know what it was to repurchase!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

Ok heres exactly what i got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Maybelline expert wear in chocolate mousse loreal true match blush in neutral loreal power moisture shampoo/ conditioner *Lancome* Invigorating body moisturizer Clarifying self foaming cleanser Liner design grey gel liner Instant extension mascara- black Eyeliner in black coffee Juicy tubes in hallucination And Vichy liftactiv retinol ha eyes Holy crap that's a lot of stuff!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 7, 2013)

> Ok heres exactly what i got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is from the moisturizer surveys right? I cant wait to get mine! were you able to track it before it was delivered like some of the other girls did?


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

ladies who just got their 5-moisturizer reward, what was your reference number, do youknow?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies who just got their 5-moisturizer reward, what was your reference number, do youknow?


 133-T STLU  I get UPS alerts and mine was supposed to come yesterday but is delayed to tomorrow.


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 133-T STLU  I get UPS alerts and mine was supposed to come yesterday but is delayed to tomorrow.


Thanks, just wanted to see if there was another one out there. But I checked that one again despite not getting a UPS email. Turns out they printed the label today for mine ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

Yes its for the moisturizer surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I signed up for the ups alerts. Idk if there was a reference number. My emails just said package from loreal.


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok heres exactly what i got!
> 
> 
> ...


It is so much more than I expected. It was so exciting to go through the box! I would have loved to try a juicy tube, though I got a lipstick, and I'm certainly not complaining



.


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies who just got their 5-moisturizer reward, what was your reference number, do youknow?
> I didn't even track my package and had no reference number. It just showed up unexpectedly.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

> It is so much more than I expected. It was so exciting to go through the box! I would have loved to try a juicy tube, though I got a lipstick, and I'm certainly not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 I was waiting at the door for the ups guy. Lol the gloss is a pretty mauve-y color. Now to play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 7, 2013)

I got practically the same stuff too. I am so glad its different than my other five moisturizer survey compensation. Now I have tons of new makeup to save till college.



> Ok heres exactly what i got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline expert wear in chocolate mousse loreal true match blush in neutral loreal power moisture shampoo/ conditioner *Lancome* Invigorating body moisturizer Clarifying self foaming cleanser Liner design grey gel liner Instant extension mascara- black Eyeliner in black coffee Juicy tubes in hallucination And Vichy liftactiv retinol ha eyes Holy crap that's a lot of stuff!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> got into another bb cream study!!! looks like outs aimed at acne prone skin which is me. would love if this stuff was amazing but then again I would never know what it was to repurchase!


 Just curious: What did you say when they asked f you used BB cream before?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2013)

I've tried the tracking thingy for the 5 part Moisturizer Study and haven't seen anything come up. I did all 5 and got the delay email, so I'm hopeful. Can't wait to get all my stuff! This is an amazing compensation!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (May 7, 2013)

My compensation will be here tomorrow! I'm excited.

As for the blush: I got about 6 hours then it just disappeared. I don't reapply makeup during the day so that part of their instructions didn't affect me, but the not lasting annoyed me for the whole week.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 7, 2013)

> I've tried the tracking thingy for the 5 part Moisturizer Study and haven't seen anything come up. I did all 5 and got the delay email, so I'm hopeful. Can't wait to get all my stuff! This is an amazing compensation!


 nothing comes up for me either but I didn't get an email. I'm sure I did all 5 surveys


----------



## bluemustang (May 7, 2013)

> nothing comes up for me either but I didn't get an email. I'm sure I did all 5 surveys


 Ditto. I just don't want to be forgotten!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 7, 2013)

> Just curious: What did you say when they asked f you used BB cream before?


 I said that I am currently using bb cream, that I have acne and use over the counter needs for it. I haven't been able to track my moisturizer survey compensation either


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 7, 2013)

So weird when I track the reference for the moisturizer study not 1, not 2, but 3 packages show up!! One delivered Monday, one today, and the 3rd one was just created today so I'm guessing that's mine since I haven't gotten mine yet. Soo weird since I live in a fairly small zip code that 2 other ladies did the same surveys lol!


----------



## alpina0560 (May 7, 2013)

I e-mailed about not getting my compensation for the 5 part moisturizer survey, and this was the response I got (FYI)...

We are currently working on mailing out all compensation for the five Informational Questionnaire Survey .We hope to have all compensation mailed out by May 21st.

You should have received an email concerning the delay, (*which I didn't.. hence me emailing them)* you are on my list for S13-76. As of today the compensation for that survey has not been mailed out.

Thank you,
Kind of lame, but unfortunately it's a total firstworldproblem.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

I just joined yesterday



So do we need to be constantly checking our profile, or do we get emailed?


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined yesterday
> 
> ...


constantly checking.


----------



## kat46 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed about not getting my compensation for the 5 part moisturizer survey, and this was the response I got (FYI)...
> 
> ...


 that's the one I'm waiting on also. I never got the email about the delay either. thanks for posting this!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 8, 2013)

> I e-mailed about not getting my compensation for the 5 part moisturizer survey, and this was the response I got (FYI)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kind of lame, but unfortunately it's a total firstworldproblem. thank you for sharing that : ) I also didn't receive an email from them and have been wondering what was going on so I appreciate you posting this.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> constantly checking.







I shall be throughout the day then!





Thanks girl!


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. they only send emails when things don't fill up fast enough.


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2013)

> I e-mailed about not getting my compensation for the 5 part moisturizer survey, and this was the response I got (FYI)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kind of lame, but unfortunately it's a total firstworldproblem. That's what I took (and didn't get the email).. Thanks for taking one for the team  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katye (May 8, 2013)

Good morning!

I've read this thread for a few months now but never got around to registering or posting until now! I've been a member of the panel for about 6 months now and so far I've done the 24 Hour wear eyeliner home study, and the 5 part moisturizer survey. I'm also in the skincare home study that starts next Monday. Interested to see what that will be!

My moisturizer study number was S13-75 and I got a UPS alert this morning that my package will be here tomorrow. Tracking number is the same as the others (133-T STLU). Hopefully everyone will get their things soon! There seem to be some differences among the content of the packages, so that's exciting as well!


----------



## shy32 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> got into another bb cream study!!! looks like outs aimed at acne prone skin which is me. would love if this stuff was amazing but then again I would never know what it was to repurchase!


I got in too!....I think. I got to the end and was agreeing to all the legal stuff at the end and then after like the fifth page it went to the home page and didn't show any up coming survey. I am confused. Am I in or not? lol


----------



## shy32 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got in too!....I think. I got to the end and was agreeing to all the legal stuff at the end and then after like the fifth page it went to the home page and didn't show any up coming survey. I am confused. Am I in or not? lol


Well, now I am a little bummed. I emailed them about it and apparently the study filled up while I was finishing the survey.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 8, 2013)

> Well, now I am a little bummed. I emailed them about it and apparently the study filled up while I was finishing the survey. :icon_cry:


 I'm sorry that sucks!!! especially to make it that far and it to be filled up : (


----------



## shy32 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry that sucks!!! especially to make it that far and it to be filled up : (


 
thanks


----------



## Jeaniney (May 8, 2013)

I just had a pre-screen for a sunscreen study and was DQ'd when they asked what type I wear. 

Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 8, 2013)

I have a three pound package coming to my house. Not getting it today, since the label was just put together yesterday. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 8, 2013)

> I just had a pre-screen for a sunscreen study and was DQ'd when they asked what type I wear.Â  I just dq'd same place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## Xiang (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a pre-screen for a sunscreen study and was DQ'd when they asked what type I wear.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!!


 Same here. =(


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## shy32 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same


same


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2013)

I had surveys for both the BB Cream and the Sunscreen, but DQ'd for both. Bummer. Hopefully there's more coming soon because I feel like I DQ for 95% of them! Lol


----------



## melonz (May 8, 2013)

DQ'd for the sunscreen when it asked for brand as well!


----------



## TaraBell (May 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DQ'd for the sunscreen when it asked for brand as well!
Same, put Neutrogena. I wish they had multiple choice options on some of the questions sometimes. For example, I use a face sunscreen daily, but a body sunscreen only when I will be exposed to the sun and both are different brands.


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

DQed from the sunscreen when I put brand type, guess they're not trying to compete with my favorite lol


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd for the sunscreen when it asked for brand as well!


same, i wear neutrogena and hawaiian tropic (shimmer sunscreen ftw), but could only pick one so i did the neutrogena.


----------



## katye (May 8, 2013)

I qualified for the Sunscreen study- was an 'if and when' deal though.


----------



## StickyLips (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd for the sunscreen when it asked for brand as well!


Me too and I chose 'other'


----------



## Chiajanine (May 8, 2013)

it is a coppertone.  i chose oil free.  it's not that one!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 8, 2013)

Dq'd on the sunscreen.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you,
Jane Magie

-----Original Message-----
From: Brittany Faire [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, May 08, 2013 2:13 PM
To: ConsumerTesting
Subject: Five Part Moisturizer Survey

Hello!

I just had a quick question about the five part moisturizer survey.  I have a few friends who also do the Consumer Testing surveys and all of them have either received their compensation, or an email to say compensation has been delayed.  I have received neither.  I just wanted to make sure that all of my surveys were received, as I am certain I did all five and have just not heard anything back.  

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Brittany Faire


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the tracking thingy for the 5 part Moisturizer Study and haven't seen anything come up. I did all 5 and got the delay email, so I'm hopeful. Can't wait to get all my stuff! This is an amazing compensation!


 I just checked using '133-T STLU', and there was a label printed for me today!  Hopefully you'll get yours soon.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 8, 2013)

Ladies-

I figured I would bite the bullet as well and email about the compensation for survey S13-75.  Not trying to be needy or greedy, just super excited!  Note:  I live in Orlando, FL, just in case they are shipping by region.  

This was my response from L'Oreal:

You should have received the email about the delay. You did complete S13-75 and your compensation was mailed out yesterday via UPS ground.

 

Thank you,
Jane Magie

-----Original Message-----
From: 
Sent: Wednesday, May 08, 2013 2:13 PM
To: ConsumerTesting
Subject: Five Part Moisturizer Survey

Hello!

I just had a quick question about the five part moisturizer survey.  I have a few friends who also do the Consumer Testing surveys and all of them have either received their compensation, or an email to say compensation has been delayed.  I have received neither.  I just wanted to make sure that all of my surveys were received, as I am certain I did all five and have just not heard anything back.  

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting about the BB cream study, love it when this post blows up - that means more surveys and more awesome packages in the mail as compensation.  I didn't get through the BB cream one, but I'm glad I was able to at least try.  I put no problems when it asked about concerns on my skin, because at the moment my skin is fine, I do have acne sometimes but currently I'm okay.  I think they were looking for people with redness that they wanted to cover up, because I advanced after I said I like high coverage BB creams and got immediately cut after I said I had no skin concerns.  I said I used BB cream and put Smashbox and that all went through great, it was the skin concerns that made me not eligible.  

I dq'd on the sunscreen one too.  Hope some of you ladies get in on it.  I think it's fun to watch and see what others get.  These compensation packages have been awesome.  I'm so glad I did the 5 part survey, I almost forgot about one but did it at the last minute and am on the list.  I would have kicked myself if I would have lost out on the great stuff coming.  I think I'm going to make up some more customized gift boxes for friends, I've been getting so many samples and great comps that I can't get through them all and I think I've even given my Gram enough stuff to last her awhile too.  I'm a teenage girls' best friend, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TaraBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same, put Neutrogena. I wish they had multiple choice options on some of the questions sometimes. For example, I use a face sunscreen daily, but a body sunscreen only when I will be exposed to the sun and both are different brands.


 Yep, same here.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 8, 2013)

I also got DQ'd from the sunscreen one, I put L'Oreal sunscreen, so they obviously don't want anyone who uses their product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well, I'm pretty set in my ways with sunscreen, so I don't mind not being in the study.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (May 8, 2013)

I had emailed L'Oreal llast Friiday after the L'Oreal Colour Riche Eyesshadow quad ((compensation ffor the eeyeliner study) arrrived damaged. Since I was also emailing them out that I also let them know that I really enjoy being a participant in their STLU program and that while I am very patient I wish I had been notified directly about the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation being delayed instead of finding out from all of you. The response I received this morning said that all the gifts for S13-75 went out yesterday and today and that there were 400+ participants in that one alone. So if you were in that grouping your gift is going out now and should be received in 5-7 days. Thanks to who ever figured out the UPS referance tracking first as I was able to find that mine (and a my friends, same zipcode) one went out yesterday and the second had a shipping label created yesterday! And I was told a new eyeshadow would be sent out to me as well! I also DQ'd on the sunscreen prequal but my friend got through...


----------



## sarrahm (May 8, 2013)

I got into the 4 week long conditioner study!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 8, 2013)

hahaha so last time it asked me if I am under a dermacologist's care and I said no and it kicked me out, this time I said yes and it kicked me out. Darn... I really use sunscreen a lot!


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the 4 week long conditioner study!


 congrats! is it take home or will they wash your hair for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ?


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone here remember the volumizing shampoo and conditioner informational survey from about a few weeks ago? It said that there will be a compensation upon completion. Do they actually send you an email if you're going to get compensation?


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had emailed L'Oreal llast Friiday after the L'Oreal Colour Riche Eyesshadow quad ((compensation ffor the eeyeliner study) arrrived damaged. Since I was also emailing them out that I also let them know that I really enjoy being a participant in their STLU program and that while I am very patient I wish I had been notified directly about the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation being delayed instead of finding out from all of you. The response I received this morning said that *all the gifts for S13-75 went out yesterday and today and that there were 400+ participants in that one alone.* So if you were in that grouping your gift is going out now and should be received in 5-7 days.
> 
> ..


 400+?!  No wonder they had a delay in shipping out all those compensation packages.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had emailed L'Oreal llast Friiday after the L'Oreal Colour Riche Eyesshadow quad ((compensation ffor the eeyeliner study) arrrived damaged. Since I was also emailing them out that I also let them know that I really enjoy being a participant in their STLU program and that while I am very patient I wish I had been notified directly about the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation being delayed instead of finding out from all of you. The response I received this morning said that *all the gifts for S13-75 went out yesterday and today and that there were 400+ participants in that one alone.* So if you were in that grouping your gift is going out now and should be received in 5-7 days.
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

I can't imagine how much those surveys meant to them that they are shipping hundreds of dollars worth of compensation to hundreds of people.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 8, 2013)

My compensation came in today for the S13-74 5 part moisturizer one. Does L'Oreal own Maybelline? Because one of the products was a Maybelline eyeshadow trio. Threw me off a little bit as I was looking through everything.


----------



## katlyne (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My compensation came in today for the S13-74 5 part moisturizer one.
> 
> Does L'Oreal own Maybelline? Because one of the products was a Maybelline eyeshadow trio. Threw me off a little bit as I was looking through everything.


 they do indeed.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 8, 2013)

> Does anyone here remember the volumizing shampoo and conditioner informational survey from about a few weeks ago? It said that there will be a compensation upon completion. Do they actually send you an email if you're going to get compensation?


 I remember the survey they Said allow 6 weeks for the compensation.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't imagine how much those surveys meant to them that they are shipping hundreds of dollars worth of compensation to hundreds of people.


 I thought about that too.  It is making me a much more loyal consumer of L'Oreal's brands because I appreciate how they treat us.  I think they know that if they get their products into the hands of people like us - happy beauty consumers - we'll fall in love with something and become a re-buyer.  Some products I hadn't thought of in awhile, like Lancome, and now I'm happily using the products they send.  Win/win/win! (the Office, sorry, I'm such a dork  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> congrats! is it take home or will they wash your hair for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ?


 That visual made me smile.  You're funny.


----------



## sarrahm (May 8, 2013)

> That visual made me smile. Â You're funny.


 I get to bring one home each week of the survey and have to wash/condition at least 4 time each week. They seem to have spots open and are looking for coarse/curly and dyed hair...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get to bring one home each week of the survey and have to wash/condition at least 4 time each week. They seem to have spots open and are looking for coarse/curly and dyed hair...


 If only I lived closer! That describes my hair perfectly! It's coarse, curly and dyed!! (Well, half of it is dyed since I only did the under layer).


----------



## nikkimouse (May 8, 2013)

Dq'ed from the sun screen by saying aveeno.

I'm waiting from compensation from the S13-76.  So if S13-75 went out today hopefully mine will go out next.  they seem to be going in order.


----------



## JHP07 (May 8, 2013)

DQ'd on the sunscreen as well!


----------



## emilyd (May 9, 2013)

I just qualified for my first at-home study (yay!) which starts on Monday. Am I supposed to be getting an email/tracking info from L'Oreal? I have no idea what happens next.

Thanks!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

Got my Compensation gift yesterday for S13-74

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser $32.00[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - Hydra FraÃ®chelle Invigorating Body Moisturizer  $35.00[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - L'ExtrÃªme Instant Extensions Lengthening Mascara Black $27.00[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - Liner Design Long Wear Calligraphy Gel EyeLiner Purple Jewels $24.50[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - Le Crayon KhÃ´l EyeLiner Black Coffee $26.00[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LancÃ´me - Juicy Tubes Ultra Shiny Lipgloss Hallucination $18.00[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Vichy - LiftActiv Retinol HA Eyes $42.50[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Oreal Paris - EverCreme Sulfate-Free Moisture System Camelina Intense Nourishing Shampoo $6.99[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Oreal Paris - EverCreme Sulfate-Free Moisture System Camelina Intense Nourishing Conditioner $6.99[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Oreal - True Match Blush Barely Blushing $10.95[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Maybelline - ExpertWear Eyeshadow Trio Bronze Haze $5.50[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]TOTAL $235.43[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Prices from each Brand's website[/SIZE]


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 9, 2013)

> Got my Compensation gift yesterday for S13-74 LancÃ´me - Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming CleanserÂ $32.00 LancÃ´me - Hydra FraÃ®chelle Invigorating Body MoisturizerÂ  $35.00 LancÃ´me - L'ExtrÃªme Instant Extensions Lengthening Mascara Black $27.00 LancÃ´me - Liner Design Long Wear Calligraphy Gel EyeLiner Purple JewelsÂ $24.50 LancÃ´me - Le Crayon KhÃ´l EyeLiner Black CoffeeÂ $26.00 LancÃ´me - Juicy Tubes Ultra Shiny Lipgloss Hallucination $18.00 Vichy - LiftActiv Retinol HA EyesÂ $42.50 L'Oreal Paris - EverCreme Sulfate-Free Moisture System Camelina Intense Nourishing ShampooÂ $6.99 L'Oreal Paris - EverCreme Sulfate-Free Moisture System Camelina Intense Nourishing Conditioner $6.99 L'Oreal - True Match Blush Barely BlushingÂ $10.95 Maybelline - ExpertWear Eyeshadow Trio Bronze HazeÂ $5.50 TOTALÂ $235.43 Prices from each Brand's website


 That's what I received almost exactly. Wow at the value!!! They were appreciative huh?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Compensation gift yesterday for S13-74
> 
> ...


Same thing for me as well. The Vichy eye cream in my package was half the normal size, which is fine for me though.

I'm a bit jealous of the Lancome quads, but I can't wait to try the face cleanser and I'm so glad I got a gel liner! Mine was a gray with silver specks and it's gorgeous. My pencil liner is purple though.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (May 9, 2013)

My box of goodies is out for delivery, yay!


----------



## lindsaydance05 (May 9, 2013)

i prequalified for the sunscreen survey i choose banana boat brand and than banana boat sport which is the one i use most often hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2013)

It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.

I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


 You are not alone! I totally agree.


----------



## Wida (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not alone! I totally agree.


Me too!


----------



## saku (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


 I couldn't agree more!!! Thanks for saying this. Last thing you want is 'unreal' and biased data.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


 nope, I totally agree!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


 I agree with you completely!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


 Add me to the list of those who agree!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

It's called self-selection bias, and it's a huge problem. I don't mind finding out what DQ'd people so I know it's not just me (and that they're working on something I would not use anyway, like liquid liner or mascara), but specifically trying to game this system to get included in a testing group defeats the purpose in them asking about specific products used. This is part of how we end up with products that don't perform as promised, after all.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's called self-selection bias, and it's a huge problem. I don't mind finding out what DQ'd people so I know it's not just me (and that they're working on something I would not use anyway, like liquid liner or mascara), but specifically trying to game this system to get included in a testing group defeats the purpose in them asking about specific products used. This is part of how we end up with products that don't perform as promised, after all.


 I completely agree with you.


----------



## Chiajanine (May 9, 2013)

I don't think she was trying to help anyone cheat the system!  come on, we all cross our fingers and hope to qualify, and who here didn't legitimately try every sunblock in carnation!?!  also one person said they said they weren't under the care of a dermatologist and DQ'd, and in the next survey said they were, and DQ'd again.  isn't that the same thing - doing what it takes to get picked?  I said what DQ'd me from the survey, if it helps people tailor their responses to get on and if it is that upsetting to everybody, i will just watch the posts from now on and not chime in.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she was trying to help anyone cheat the system!  come on, we all cross our fingers and hope to qualify, and who here didn't legitimately try every sunblock in carnation!?!  also one person said they said they weren't under the care of a dermatologist and DQ'd, and in the next survey said they were, and DQ'd again.  isn't that the same thing - doing what it takes to get picked?  I said what DQ'd me from the survey, if it helps people tailor their responses to get on and if it is that upsetting to everybody, i will just watch the posts from now on and not chime in.


 I tried to say it as politely as possible.  I definitely never said she was trying to help anyone cheat the system.  It is very clear she was trying to be nice and I in no way meant to accuse her of anything.

The answer is simple, regarding your example with the dermatologist: Tell the truth.  Maybe in one study it's okay to be under dermatologist care in one study it's not.  This is not the place to come and find the "right" answers for the panel.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 9, 2013)

> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with? Â People (not necessarily activeÂ people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't. Â I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people. I might be the only one who feels this way though! Â I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers. Â food for thought anyway! :undwech:


 I'm glad someone finally expressed this. I didn't know how to get the same point across without sounding sour even though I have wanted to bring it up. The answers should just be truthful, so that the research can be unbiased. I mean, it's not like we're doing a clinical trial or something where this information is going to change the world of medicine, but to the people running and analyzing these panels, our truthful answers are really significant. They use our results to really analyze their company and the population. We all love and want to receive compensation, but there should be a right way about going about it, not altering answers to questions in hopes of participating in a trial that's not truly geared towards someone.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she was trying to help anyone cheat the system!  come on, we all cross our fingers and hope to qualify, and who here didn't legitimately try every sunblock in carnation!?!  also one person said they said they weren't under the care of a dermatologist and DQ'd, and in the next survey said they were, and DQ'd again.  isn't that the same thing - doing what it takes to get picked?  I said what DQ'd me from the survey, if it helps people tailor their responses to get on and if it is that upsetting to everybody, i will just watch the posts from now on and not chime in.


 But we're on the testing panel to help them.  I don't think they started it solely to send out free products to lucky ladies (and men).  They need our information (as accurately as possible) and when someone skews the information they're giving in their favor...just to receive free products...it probably messes up things on their end.  I'm not mad...or trying to make anyone feel bad, but like I said...it's for their benefit...not ours.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad someone finally expressed this. I didn't know how to get the same point across without sounding sour even though I have wanted to bring it up.
> 
> The answers should just be truthful, so that the research can be unbiased. I mean, it's not like we're doing a clinical trial or something where this information is going to change the world of medicine, but to the people running and analyzing these panels, our truthful answers are really significant. They use our results to really analyze their company and the population. We all love and want to receive compensation, but there should be a right way about going about it, not altering answers to questions in hopes of participating in a trial that's not truly geared towards someone.


 Well, to be fair it has been mentioned in this thread (by yours truly and also the second post of this thread expresses similar sentiments, and other people have mentioned it off and on, plus I think most ladies are now very careful to just say "i qualified" rather than "I qualified by saying x x and x) and is usually met with some kind of backlash, but I am excited to see most members get it at this point! It is beneficial for loreal, and for us as the future consumers of these products.


----------



## viper4901 (May 9, 2013)

> Well, to be fair it has been mentioned in this thread (by yours truly and also the second post of this thread expresses similar sentiments, and other people have mentioned it off and on, plus I think most ladies are now very careful to just say "i qualified" rather than "I qualified by saying x x and x) and is usually met with some kind of backlash, but I am excited to see most members get it at this point! It is beneficial for loreal, and for us as the future consumers of these products.


----------



## viper4901 (May 9, 2013)

I agree !


----------



## Olga Ok (May 9, 2013)

Why would someone need an acne product if one doesn't have acne? I have plenty of other stuff to use. But I also agree that greed may take over in other cases and maybe we shouldn't post each others answers. If Loreal knew the testers are lying, than their test results come out misleading and not reflecting the truth which defeats the purpose of having a study in the first place. Ethics are important everywhere.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

I agree with both sides. Honestly, after I take the survey I usually check on here and see why other's did not get qualified or what qualified them. At that point I cannot go back in and change my answers. I like seeing some things that got people in (not brands but 'fine lines' or 'oily skin) because then I think -yep- i don't have those things. That is why I am not good for that product.

Like other's mentioned, it does not help anyone if we cheat on the answers. I for example do not use anti-aging cream and it would not help me to try any. I would hope that others do not post their results so others copy of their answers.

I am the one that mentioned I got kicked out when I said I see a dermatologist. I have seen someone about my skin a week ago. Before  I had said no to the same question in another study and got DQ'd. The simple fact cracked me up, because to me it also showed- even if you would try to cheat that survey, the questions are specific enough to weed out who they are looking for. That is of course, unless someone posts what exactly they answered.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why would someone need an acne product if one doesn't have acne? I have plenty of other stuff to use. But I also agree that greed may take over in other cases and maybe we shouldn't post each others answers. If Loreal knew the testers are lying, than their test results come out misleading and not reflecting the truth which defeats the purpose of having a study in the first place. Ethics are important everywhere.


 Olga Ok, yes you bring up a very good point. But that is what I sometimes see on the free samples forum as well. Everyone seems to try to get samples from any place. Personally I do not have a lot of acne or fine lines. I received an anti aging sample from one company and gave it away. After that I decided to be more specific. I do not want to try anything that really is not specifically for my skin. Same for L'Oreal- it wouldn't help me to be in a study for a product I would not use. Some people do not seem to care and only think 'free' products.


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2013)

Just had a hair survey...DQ'd again...lol


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

DQ on the hair survey. I hadn't even heard of most of those brands.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> DQ on the hair survey. I hadn't even heard of most of those brands.


 Same here! I think I have heard of three of them but don't use any. I'm really curious to know what they're developing since I made it past hair type (I can't believe my hair is officially considered long now! I had a pixie cut for so many years that I actually had to think about it), diameter, and what I look for in shampoo.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

Dq I only used 2 of the brands


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ on the hair survey. I hadn't even heard of most of those brands.


 I actually had heard of most of them and currently use 3 but still DQed lol.

My sister is a hair stylist so I get exposed to a LOT of hair products.


----------



## viper4901 (May 9, 2013)

I dq to ! Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## saku (May 9, 2013)

I DQ too. I'm a little heartbroken, but that's ok. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For anyone who were in the 3-week long lipbalm study, did you get your compensation yet?


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

I also DQ'd and had used at least 5 of the brands that they listed, just not the right ones I guess. Poo.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

DQ'ed on the hair survey.


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2013)

> I also DQ'd and had used at least 5 of the brands that they listed, just not the right ones I guess. Poo.


 Wasn't one of them called "poo"? Lol


----------



## JHP07 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep it quiet about what product you qualified with?  People (not necessarily active people on the forum) might say they use that product even if they don't.  I think to keep the integrity of the Loreal system (and to keep them from getting more strict with their rules) we should make sure everyone is being truthful in their responses... and posting what got you through would help the dishonest people.
> 
> I might be the only one who feels this way though!  I have a research background and get bummed when that kind of thing happens to researchers.  food for thought anyway!


I completely agree!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't one of them called "poo"? Lol


 
Hahahaha, yes! I usually just say "poo" in public but am actually thinking "sh!t" in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just had a hair survey...DQ'd again...lol


 Thanks for posting, had the survey too. DQ'd with the brands. Oh well there will be another one


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2013)

> Hahahaha, yes! I usually just say "poo" in public but am actually thinking "sh!t" in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha! Love it


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 9, 2013)

Just had the hair survey..DQ'd of course.  But happy that it counts towards the 5 informational surveys...wish I knew how many that made for me


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

dq'd it didn't like the fact that I don't use alot of higher end shampoos


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 9, 2013)

> Just had the hair survey..DQ'd of course.Â  But happy that it counts towards the 5 informational surveys...wish I knew how many that made for me:icon_conf


 I think this survey that we just did was a prequalifier for an informational survey that will count towards 5. If you passed the prequalifier from today and complete the informational that will come in the future, then it will count towards 5. So, I don't think the one from today counts. I DQ'ed too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (May 9, 2013)

The first brand I noticed was As I Am, that is what I use and if I recall correctly they don't have a shampoo in their line just cowashes or conditioners. Maybe they are coming up with a conditioner or cowash?


----------



## melonz (May 9, 2013)

I finished the hair product survey and it did state that it counted toward to 5 for compensation!


----------



## Lainy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finished the hair product survey and it did state that it counted toward to 5 for compensation!


Me too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't one of them called "poo"? Lol


 Yeah. It was the DevaCurl brand (no poo is what they asked about I think). My favorite shampoo is the DevaCurl Low Poo.


----------



## unicorn (May 9, 2013)

I got dq'd too, I've only ever used Redken, Matrix, and Aveda. Ohhhh well.


----------



## kat46 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah. It was the DevaCurl brand (no poo is what they asked about I think). My favorite shampoo is the DevaCurl Low Poo.


 I was DQ'd, but I love DevaCurl and have used it for years. I didn't see it on my list though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  there were 4 others I have used though... jeez.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

I DQ'd on the hair survey


----------



## JHP07 (May 9, 2013)

DQ'd on the hair survey


----------



## missionista (May 9, 2013)

I DQ'd on it too.  If we DQ, does it still count towards 5 surveys?


----------



## alpina0560 (May 9, 2013)

I was able to complete the hair survey (surprisingly!) but I thought it was weird that "Long hair" was considered chin to shoulder length and Very Long was past your shoulder.. I feel like my hair is pretty short and its only about an inch past my shoulder!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got dq'd too, I've only ever used Redken, Matrix, and Aveda. Ohhhh well.


funny I answered that and other I think, but hey it might be too close to a few of the brands. I am sure the next shampoo will come along!


----------



## OiiO (May 9, 2013)

I also completed the survey mainly because I used a very specific product a couple months ago and it just happened to be one of the choices.


----------



## wadedl (May 9, 2013)

I just got through the survey. I like how we could choose multiple options this time. I would have never chosen the one that qualified me if it we could only pick one option. 

I know for me checking this forum reminds me to log in and check if I have a survey and if the survey has multiple answers that are correct for me it has helped make the "correct" decision. I wasn't going to say I use Coppertone in yesterday's sunscreen survey when I don't though even though I knew it was the "correct" answer before I even logged in. I got DQ'ed with Hawaiian Tropics


----------



## mariahk83 (May 9, 2013)

I chose like 4 diff brands, one I thought for sure would get me thru - but alas, I DQ'ed too!


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

DQ'd on Hair survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finished the hair product survey and it did state that it counted toward to 5 for compensation!


Me as well!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 10, 2013)

yay! my FOUR POUND moisturizer survey compensation is scheduled to be delivered by monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  2 days after my birthday yay!

It being so close makes me not feel as bad for not qualifying for much since then. This is such a fun little game to play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder why other cosmetic giants don't have similar set ups


----------



## Xiang (May 10, 2013)

I dq'ed too for the hair survey at the brand selection part. I think I've dq'ed on every survey since I registered. But it's kinda an eye opener on how many brands are under L'Oreal. Some I've been using for a long time but never knew until after I joined the test panel and looked it up.


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! my FOUR POUND moisturizer survey compensation is scheduled to be delivered by monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  2 days after my birthday yay!
> 
> It being so close makes me not feel as bad for not qualifying for much since then. This is such a fun little game to play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder why other cosmetic giants don't have similar set ups


Mine will be here Monday too!  Though mine is 'only' (Ha!) 3 pounds.  So. Freaking. Excited.


----------



## barbyechick (May 10, 2013)

made it farther than i thought lol, but also DQed on brands even despite all the ones i've used - surprised i hadn't heard of so many

will be interesting to see what it was for to see what they're planning on coming out with


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2013)

I got my moisturizer survey compensation last night and it was amazing. They even included a lancome powder brush and as a brush hoarder this made me sooooo happy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 10, 2013)

Just got this email

Quote: [SIZE=12pt]Hello [name],[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You recently participated in a liquid foundation study, [study #], for us.  As a follow up to the study, we would like to know *which of the 2 test products you preferred*.  Please respond to this email as soon as possible (preferably before 3:00pm EST) indicating which product you preferred and any reasons why.  You can refer to the sample products by the order in which you tested them (first or second product).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We will send you another small compensation gift (within 3-4 weeks) for responding to this email with your product preference.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you again for your participation![/SIZE]

Squee! TWO compensation gifts for ONE study? And this was my first one too! What would be perfect is if they sent me another bottle of the foundation. I'm seriously in love with it!!


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my moisturizer survey compensation last night and it was amazing. They even included a lancome powder brush and as a brush hoarder this made me sooooo happy.


S13-75?


----------



## unicorn (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to complete the hair survey (surprisingly!) but I thought it was weird that "Long hair" was considered chin to shoulder length and Very Long was past your shoulder.. I feel like my hair is pretty short and its only about an inch past my shoulder!


hah, i had no idea what to put for that - my haircut is super asymmetrical and to my chin on one side and a bit past my shoulder on the other!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> S13-75?


 yup!


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

Oh yay! Mine comes today!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2013)

Got my stuff last night. The Lancome lotion smells amazing, two people have already asked about it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2013)

Still no package coming on the 5 part moisturizer study for me as far as I can tell. Turning hopeful eyes towards next week.


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

I wonder when they'll be sending out the blush study compensation - haven't heard much about that one yet.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 10, 2013)

i still can't quite figure out how to do the tracking for the moisturizer compensation....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 10, 2013)

I think I'm doing the tracking right....there just isn't a darn package there for me!


----------



## Olga Pates (May 10, 2013)

I signed up months ago, and responded to all surveys, and never qualified, have had a couple of emails regarding compensation but still have not received anything, is this for real, i mean is there really compensation for just trying?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 10, 2013)

> i still can't quite figure out how to do the tracking for the moisturizer compensation....


 Go to UPS.com under "track" click on more options, scroll down the new page to track by reference. Under shipment reference type "133-T STLU", select destination country, enter destination zip/postal code, then click track.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

Just DQ'd for an at-home skin product testing/review. I believe I was DQ'd because I put I currently use a non-foaming face wash....doesn't mean I WOULDN'T use a foaming one lol...just not using one right now! Oh well!


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 10, 2013)

There is another questionaire up and I just dq'ed from it. It is some form of skin care study


----------



## erind61103 (May 10, 2013)

For everyone still waiting on the 5 part moisturizer survey don't give up. On another forum someone said their UPS just alerted them that its on it's way, referencing survey S133-77. From an old email of mine, (the one telling me the compensation would be delayed originally) at the top it referred to these surveys as "L'Oreal USA *S13-73 - S13-78* Skin Informational Survey "FIVE" PART Informational Survey". I received my package a couple weeks ago, but my emails told me I was part of group *S13-73*. I'm thinking they are slowly getting through all of the groups, I believe there were a lot of participants. Sounds like S13-77 just shipped out, so hopefully S13-78 will be soon afterwards? Just my theory!


----------



## tgooberbutt (May 10, 2013)

Woohooo! I qualified for a study today - two product study for two, five-day periods. 

PS: I copied the Confidentiality portion of their agreement (pasted below). Just FYI...remember these are experiments. We need to help preserve the scientific integrity of what they are doing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*******

*7.Lâ€™OREAL CONFIDENTIALITY. I agree to maintain in confidence any and all information about the product or evaluation that I may learn of during the course of study. I represent that neither myself nor any member of my family works for a competitor of Lâ€™Oreal USA. I also agree that any product that is given to me by Lâ€™Oreal USA as a result of any study and any product I may purchase in Lâ€™Oreal USAâ€™s company store is for my own or my familyâ€™s personal use. I will not barter, resell or return to any store any such products.*

*******


----------



## dressupthedog (May 10, 2013)

I qualified! *mini dance party*


----------



## unicorn (May 10, 2013)

Just dq'd from the new skincare survey.. either because i don't use a skin cleaning brush or because there some other treatment i do use.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 10, 2013)

I just took my first two and dq'd.  I was just excited to finally take some!! I took one for hair and one for skin care.


----------



## annveal (May 10, 2013)

This forum is so great because I never need to check the website for surveys. Everyone here just informs me that there's a new one.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 10, 2013)

> For everyone still waiting on the 5 part moisturizer survey don't give up. On another forum someone said their UPS just alerted them that its on it's way, referencing survey S133-77. From an old email of mine, (the one telling me the compensation would be delayed originally) at the top it referred to these surveys as "L'Oreal USA *S13-73 - S13-78* Skin Informational Survey "FIVE" PART Informational Survey". I received my package a couple weeks ago, but my emails told me I was part of group *S13-73*. I'm thinking they are slowly getting through all of the groups, I believe there were a lot of participants. Sounds like S13-77 just shipped out, so hopefully S13-78 will be soon afterwards? Just my theory!


 I wonder if they skipped s13-76 ? That's the one I took.


----------



## CaptainSassy (May 10, 2013)

So I did ups search and said it was delivered at my door. Umm nope. Been here all day. But this has happened many times with ups. They mark it delivered and it gets here after 5pm. I'm part of the s13-76 group.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 10, 2013)

> I wonder if they skipped s13-76 ? That's the one I took.


 I'm in the same group as you and haven't received anything yet


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 10, 2013)

> So I did ups search and said it was delivered at my door. Umm nope. Been here all day. But this has happened many times with ups. They mark it delivered and it gets here after 5pm. I'm part of the s13-76 group.


 someone else in your zip code might also be a panelist.


----------



## brandyboop (May 10, 2013)

I just got my compensation for the S13-77 survey.  Wow!  It is fantastic.  It included:  A Lancome cheek brush, Lancome juicy tube in the color peach nectar, Lancome definicils precious cells mascara, Lancome exfoliant invigorating body scrub, Lancome color design infinite 24hr crease free eye shadow in the color timeless taupe, Vichy liftactiv anti-wrinkle &amp; firming care creme, Essie super duper top coat, Essie toe dividers, Garnier moisture rescue fresh cleansing foam, Maybelline masterduo glossy liquid liner in the color polished green, and a Maybelline Fitme! blush in the color medium nude.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my compensation for the S13-77 survey.  Wow!  It is fantastic.  It included:  A Lancome cheek brush, Lancome juicy tube in the color peach nectar, Lancome definicils precious cells mascara, Lancome exfoliant invigorating body scrub, Lancome color design infinite 24hr crease free eye shadow in the color timeless taupe, Vichy liftactiv anti-wrinkle &amp; firming care creme, Essie super duper top coat, Essie toe dividers, Garnier moisture rescue fresh cleansing foam, Maybelline masterduo glossy liquid liner in the color polished green, and a Maybelline Fitme! blush in the color medium nude.


Very nice!


----------



## barbyechick (May 10, 2013)

dang didnt get the qualifying survey, must have filled?


----------



## kat46 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang didnt get the qualifying survey, must have filled?


 I missed it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 10, 2013)

Holy Makeup Batman!!! I got my compensation for the moisturizer study. I received:

Lancome Body Exfoliant: $35.00

Lancome Juicy Tubes lip gloss in Peach nectar: $18.00

Lancome Precious Cells Definicils Mascara: $29.50

Lancome Color Design Infinite eyeshadow in Continuous Creme: $24.50

Lancome Cheek and Contour Brush: $40.00

Vichy Aqualia Thermal Serum: $36.00

Essie to dry for top coat: $8.00

Essie toe separators: $2.00

Maybelline Master Precise Ink pen eyeliner in black: $7.99

Maybelline Fit me blush in Deep coral: $5.50

Garnier Moisture Rescue face cleansing foam: $5.99

Total Value: $212.48!!! 

All colors I like and all stuff I will use so I'm thrilled. I never imagined they'd give us so much for doing 5 surveys. Particularly excited for the Lancome stuff which I've never tried!


----------



## katye (May 10, 2013)

I got the S13-75 package today as well! If anyone has anything they want to trade (I'd like to trade my Vichy product and the Maybelline eyeliner (it's Navy, not my style), let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or point me in the direction of a thread where I might find someone.  Thanks!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone else in your zip code might also be a panelist.


 This. I was shocked to see 2 other packages delivered in my zip code.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

For S13-77, I got

Garnier Moisture Rescue Fresh Cleansing Foam - $5.99
Maybelline Masterduo 2-in-1 Glossy Liquid Liner in 515 Polished Green - $7.99
Maybelline Fitme! Blush in Deep Coral - $4.99
Essie Super Duper Top Coat - $8.00
Essie Toe Separators - $2.00
Vichy Liftactiv with Rhamnose 5% - $50.00
Lancome Hydra Fraichelle - $35.00
Lancome Color Design Infinite in 100 Continuous Cream - $24.50
Lancome Juicy Tubes in 114 Peach Nectar - $18
Lancome Definicils Precious Cells Mascara in 01 Black - $29.50
Lancome Cheek Brush 6 - $43

Total: $228.97
This was the best end to a really crappy week. In the world.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 11, 2013)

ah, you're the best!  i was able to track and should be getting my package on Monday!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 11, 2013)

I got the compensation for the blush survey- Maybelline Volume Express Mascara and a Baby Lips lip gloss.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For S13-77, I got
> 
> ...


 Wow!  I've yet to make it into any of the studies.  I keep hoping, though.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 11, 2013)

The mail just came and no compensation yet but I did get the product for the newest bb cream study.. nice big bottles too!


----------



## melonz (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the compensation for the blush survey- Maybelline Volume Express Mascara and a Baby Lips lip gloss.


I got this compensation today too. Agh! I've gotten into two studies and the comps have been kinda shitty. But I'm still grateful to be getting into any!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 11, 2013)

Anyone else think it's weird that the survey gifts are better than the gifts for actually testing a product? Granted, you do have to take quite a few surveys, but for the eyeliner study, the compensation was a L'oreal eye shadow quad and a Maybelline mascara and for the blush study, a Maybelline mascara and a Maybelline Baby Lips.... It seems dumb to even bring it up since it's free stuff, but it just seems odd that people that are actually testing the product are getting less.


----------



## JHP07 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the compensation for the blush survey- Maybelline Volume Express Mascara and a Baby Lips lip gloss.


 I got the same exact compensation today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

It's not always the case - we got a ton of stuff for the BB cream study, and I did a short lip butter study last year and got decent prizes, too!



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it's weird that the survey gifts are better than the gifts for actually testing a product? Granted, you do have to take quite a few surveys, but for the eyeliner study, the compensation was a L'oreal eye shadow quad and a Maybelline mascara and for the blush study, a Maybelline mascara and a Maybelline Baby Lips.... It seems dumb to even bring it up since it's free stuff, but it just seems odd that people that are actually testing the product are getting less.


----------



## melonz (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it's weird that the survey gifts are better than the gifts for actually testing a product? Granted, you do have to take quite a few surveys, but for the eyeliner study, the compensation was a L'oreal eye shadow quad and a Maybelline mascara and for the blush study, a Maybelline mascara and a Maybelline Baby Lips.... It seems dumb to even bring it up since it's free stuff, but it just seems odd that people that are actually testing the product are getting less.


 Yeah, specifically the moisturizer survey comp was really good. The eyeliner that I tested, the comp was just a l'oreal face moisturizer which is probably the worst compensation I've seen ever on here.


----------



## nmango (May 12, 2013)

The blush study was my first study completed! Weeee

Are study compensations usually sent out by us postal service? Seems like all the survey compensations are being sent out by UPS


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nmango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blush study was my first study completed! Weeee
> 
> Are study compensations usually sent out by us postal service? Seems like all the survey compensations are being sent out by UPS


 i received the blush study compensation through usps =)


----------



## DorotaD (May 12, 2013)

I live in NJ about a half hour from their Clark location so I opted for the in house testing. I've been filling out surveys for months and have only qualified for about 3 different tests. THEN you are required to come at least twice up to 4 times, depending on what the test calls for. I am a busy person and it's pretty unrealistic that I am available at the same time on multiple days! Has anyone else encountered this problem? I have been itching to participate the tests it sounds super fun, but I have not gotten lucky at all. I would prefer to sign up for the mail in products if I can but I'm not sure if I can change to this option? i'm kind of jealous seeing as so many of you have got some really amazing products in the mail...I feel like i'm really missing out here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breech (May 12, 2013)

> The informational survey came through &amp; I missed it. Looks like it was open for a very short time. It opened and closed while I was at work. Do the reopen these sometimes?


How long before one gets a compensation after completing 5 surveys


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 13, 2013)

Ahhhh.  I'm so excited!  My moisturizer comp is out for delivery today!


----------



## BFaire06 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh.  I'm so excited!  My moisturizer comp is out for delivery today!


 mine too!!  patiently waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 13, 2013)

I got my compensation for the 5 moisturizer surveys

L'Oreal Ideal Clean Facewash

Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Lotion

Lancome Blush Brush

Lancome Definicils Mascara

Lancome Juicy Tubes

Lancome Color Design Infinite

Vichey Aquilia Thermal Serum

Maybelline Fit Me Blush

Maybelline Masterprecise eyeliner

Essie to dry for

Essie toe separaters 

I was kind of hoping for a lancome blush or eyeshadow pallete, but I really like what I've gotten. I really needed a new blush brush!


----------



## shy32 (May 13, 2013)

Yay my Clarisonic cleanser compensation came today! Essie rejuvenate hand treatment and Maybelline baby lips-peach.




Not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay my Clarisonic cleanser compensation came today! Essie rejuvenate hand treatment and Maybelline baby lips-peach.
> 
> 
> ...


 I received the same except I got the totally clear Baby Lips. Would have been thrilled with a tinted one!


----------



## AJCorletto (May 13, 2013)

I have tried tracking my Moisturizer compensation, but nothing so far


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the compensation for the blush survey- Maybelline Volume Express Mascara and a Baby Lips lip gloss.


I just got my compensation today. I was actually really excited to get my compensation because I have been wanting to try Baby Lips and I like Maybelline Mascara.  But, I got the Baby Lips in Cherry! Cherry is the only flavor that I absolutely hate, in anything.  And the mascara is the same as the one my little sister gave me because she didn't like it.


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 13, 2013)

> I have tried tracking my Moisturizer compensation, but nothing so farÂ


 me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad I'm not the only one b


----------



## nikkimouse (May 13, 2013)

My label was finally printed!!!!! I'm so excited to get it. So many awesome packages headed my way, 2 birchboxes, 2 ipsy, something from influencer and this!


----------



## kat46 (May 13, 2013)

yay! They printed my label today for the 5 part survey 



 I was in S13-76.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 13, 2013)

> yay! They printed my label today for the 5 part surveyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â I was in S13-76.


 me tooi! so excited! what I want most that I keep seeing people getting its the Lancome blush brush. the Lancome brushes are so soft and nice and truly the only thing I need are brushes so my fingers ate crossed


----------



## carriewong (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My label was finally printed!!!!! I'm so excited to get it. So many awesome packages headed my way, 2 birchboxes, 2 ipsy, something from influencer and this!


 whats influencer?


----------



## viper4901 (May 13, 2013)

Mine will be here tommorrow ! I cant wait !!



> mine too!! Â patiently waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â :whistling:


----------



## nikkimouse (May 13, 2013)

Influenster is a web site that you connect your social media accounts to and you review products and stuff and they will some times send you products to talk about and review on face book and twitter and stuff.


----------



## JessP (May 13, 2013)

My blush study compensation arrived today - definitely pleased with it!



My Baby Lips is in "Pink Punch" and I'm excited to try the One by One mascara.


----------



## saku (May 13, 2013)

My lip balm study compensation came! I got: 






Lancome large shadow brush #11






Lancome

COLOR DESIGN Sensational Effects Eye Shadow Smooth Hold; Color: Officially In
These are great compensations, and I like them..but I have way too many eyeshadow already! And I'm happy with my MAC 239. Nonetheless, I'm happy with these!


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip balm study compensation came! I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## erind61103 (May 13, 2013)

I got the same for the blush survey, but I do NOT like the baby lips peach color, would rather have gotten clear or a dif color.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 14, 2013)

Here is my lovely compensation from the moisturizer surveys



I actually already have the lancome gloss in peach nectar from a previous compensation but I'm sure I will be able to gift it- definitely more than happy with what I've gotten.... such a generous company


----------



## nikkimouse (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my lovely compensation from the moisturizer surveys
> 
> 
> ...


 do you know which study this was a part of like s13-75 or s13-76. It seems each study is getting different stuff.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you know which study this was a part of like s13-75 or s13-76. It seems each study is getting different stuff.


 mine was s13-75


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip balm study compensation came! I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## viper4901 (May 14, 2013)

I got the same thing except I got the clear balm...



> My blush study compensation arrived today - definitely pleased with it!
> 
> 
> 
> My Baby Lips is in "Pink Punch" and I'm excited to try the One by One mascara.


----------



## beautybytarab (May 14, 2013)

I got my clarisonic cleanser survey comp yesterday Cherry Baby Lips and an Essie hand cream.  My moisturizer comp is finally on its way! Scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  YAY!!


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

Oh. My. Word!!! The UPS reference tracking FINALLY worked! Aaahhhh there is a 3 pound package scheduled for next Monday delivery! Pleeeease be my 5 survey compensation.. It has to be, right??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

Oops, double post.. Just so excited! Haha


----------



## BFaire06 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh. My. Word!!! The UPS reference tracking FINALLY worked! Aaahhhh there is a 3 pound package scheduled for next Monday delivery! Pleeeease be my 5 survey compensation.. It has to be, right??


 yes, definitely!  mine was exactly 3 lbs!


----------



## tgooberbutt (May 14, 2013)

I would just leave it be, the company promised compensation...it's not like any of us placed an order or were promised any particular (basket) of good(s). I think the more effort or resources it takes to service us as their test pool, the more likely a company is to turn elsewhere for their testing. Besides, it's a pretty expensive shadow, and it seems like a neutral usable color!



> I just came here to post my compensation from the lip balm study. I just received the Lancome eye shadow; there wasn't a brush in my package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think I should email them to ask? Or just be happy with the shadow? :-
> 
> The eye shadow color was "All that Glitters".Â


----------



## Olga Pates (May 14, 2013)

anybody get compensation for study C13-174 or the healthy skin survey that were posted on APRIL 18, said to wait 2 to 3 weeks after survey closed?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Pates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody get compensation for study C13-174 or the healthy skin survey that were posted on APRIL 18, said to wait 2 to 3 weeks after survey closed?


 I wasn't in that one, but I was in S13-147 SKIN Informational Survey that was on April 25th.  It said, _"You will receive 3 products as compensation for COMPLETION of the survey. Please allow 2-3 weeks for compensation to sent after the survey has been closed._" but I never got anything.  Who knows... they sound like they must be pretty overwhelmed.


----------



## pinkrosie93 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wasn't in that one, but I was in S13-147 SKIN Informational Survey that was on April 25th.  It said, _"You will receive 3 products as compensation for COMPLETION of the survey. Please allow 2-3 weeks for compensation to sent after the survey has been closed._" but I never got anything.  Who knows... they sound like they must be pretty overwhelmed.


 Yeah I'm still wating for compensation from S13-147 and S13-148. Guess it's taking longer since it's 3 products?


----------



## pride (May 14, 2013)

When you test something, do you get to keep the product you're testing or do you have to send it back at the end? I like the sunscreen I'm currently product testing.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 14, 2013)

> When you test something, do you get to keep the product you're testing or do you have to send it back at the end? I like the sunscreen I'm currently product testing.


 sometimes, you get to keep it, other times, you have to send it back. They will tell you.


----------



## wadedl (May 14, 2013)

I got my Clarisonic Compensation yesterday. The Baby Lips in Peach Kiss and the Essie Hand Cream. I read the bottle and it helps with hyper pigmentation so I gave it to my mom who is always complaining about the age spots on her hands.


----------



## wurly (May 14, 2013)

Hello , Â  We want to thank you for participating in our Consumer Participation Program. Â Your opinion DOES count. Â Knowing what our consumers are thinking is an invaluable asset to us. Â  Weâ€™ve noticed that there has been some confusion with our compensation policy for Informational surveys. Â Below is Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Participation Program policy regarding Informational Surveys and a description of different surveys that you can participate in. Â  1. Initial enrollment Mapping Surveys: Â These surveys are sent out to obtain your product usage information (skin/hair/makeup and contact information). 2. Pre-qualification Surveys: These surveys are used to obtain information to pre-qualify for a future study 3. Study Screener/Survey: This type of survey is used to qualify you for an existing study where product will be sent to your home to evaluate and Â you will then be asked answer a final questionnaire after product usage. 4. Informational Surveys: Â These surveys are sent to obtain information regarding your product usage, cosmetic/hair/skin habits, product likes/dislikes etc.. Â (These surveys are the only surveys that are tracked towards product compensation.) Â You must complete 5 Informational Surveys to receive a gift. Â  We hope that this will help to clarify that only Informational Surveys will count towards Â any product compensation. Â  We thank you for your continued support and look forward to your continued participation. Â  Regards, Â  Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Testing Clark, NJ 07066 Â  This is the response I received when I inquired about any gifts earned. However, the emails from L'oreal say that an informational study is either "1 of 5", or will earn a gift in 2-3 weeks after completion. I'm confused, does this mean that some informational studies earn a gift after 5 completed, and some earn a gift for just completing that survey?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 14, 2013)

They must be swamped right now sending out compensations.  Has anyone heard about/gotten anything from the La Mer surveys?  Those ones were kind of confusing, promising 3 gifts per survey is what I remember.  But, hey, I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth, I'm just excitedly waiting for whatever it is and wondering if any of you ladies have gotten anything yet.


----------



## Kelli (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Makeup Batman!!! I got my compensation for the moisturizer study. I received:
> 
> ...


 Wow! That's awesome compensation.

I joined about 8 months ago and have never qualified for any studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Today I got my first of the surveys that count toward the 5 to get compensations, usually all I have are the prequal ones.


----------



## katye (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you test something, do you get to keep the product you're testing or do you have to send it back at the end? I like the sunscreen I'm currently product testing.


 

I'm doing the sunscreen testing too. For this particular study, we have to send the products back before we can receive compensation. I got an e-mail saying they will send us a return envelope separately, so just be on the lookout for that!


----------



## pride (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 daaaaang it haha! thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I didn't receive any email though, when did you get it?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 14, 2013)

I'm definitely set when it comes to new products. Between the BB cream and the moisturizer compensation I dont think I need to be getting any new products anytime soon!


----------



## karalinak (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> daaaaang it haha! thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't receive any email though, when did you get it?


 What # of your study?S13-131?i didn't get any emails about returning this sunscreens.


----------



## karalinak (May 14, 2013)

Anyone still waiting for S13-75 gift???I got for S13-77 last week.And hope this one come soon.


----------



## pride (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karalinak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What # of your study?S13-131?i didn't get any emails about returning this sunscreens.


 oh yeah, that's the one I'm in. Are there two different ones? or maybe different products?


----------



## hindsighting (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten compensation for the La Mer or Clinique eye product surveys yet? I know it takes a few weeks, but I am really bad at being patient


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 14, 2013)

So, despite a comedy of errors with UPS, I got my moisturizer survey comp this afternoon!  I'm so thrilled.  I'll use most of it, and what I won't, I can swap for.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The epic haul:

Essie Protein Base Coat $8
Essie Toe separators $2

Maybelline Master Duo Eyestudio $7.99
Maybelline Fit Me Blush (Light Mauve) $5.51
Lancome Color Design Infinite (Timeless Taupe) $24.50
Lancome Juicy Tubes (Pure) $18
Lancome Nutrix Royal Body $30
Lancome Powder Brush $48
Lancome Definicils Precious Cells Mascara $29.50

Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser 3 Way Clean $7.99

Vichy Laboratories Normaderm Total Mat $25
Total=206.49

I'm in awe at how generous L'Oreal was with us.  Also, my survey number was *S13-77*, so they're working their way through all the respondents!


----------



## katye (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karalinak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What # of your study?S13-131?i didn't get any emails about returning this sunscreens.


 Dear KATYE,

Just a  *FRIENDLY* reminder, *RETURN PRODUCT ENVELOPES* were *omitted* in the original shipment of product for study participation in L'Oreal USA's *HOME Study S13-89 FACIAL SUNSCREEN *

We are in the process of mailing out your return product envelopes and you should receive them shortly.

PLEASE NOTE: If you do not return the test product after the completion of the study, you will not receive study compensation.

If you have any questions, please contact our toll free number 1-888-866-4953 or e-mail us as [email protected] and someone will respond to your questions or concerns.

Regards,

L'Oreal USA-Sensorial Testing

Terminal Avenue

Clark, New Jersey 07066

We have different study numbers apparently so maybe it was just mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to confuse you guys.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karalinak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone still waiting for S13-75 gift???I got for S13-77 last week.And hope this one come soon.


 Those are both for the moisturizer surveys. If you already got your compensation for it then that what you're getting.


----------



## alpina0560 (May 14, 2013)

Got my compensation for the moisturizer survey S13-76!

Lancome Gel Radiance Clairifying Gel Cleanser - $25

Lancome Tonique Confort Rehydrating Toner - $25

Lancome Virtuose Black Carat Volume Mascara - $27

Lancome La Laque Fever Full Color Lipshine - $27

Lancome Liner Design Gel Eyeliner - $24.50

Loreal EverStyle Tousle Creme - $6.99

Loreal Colour Riche Nail Lingerie Nail Stickers - $8.95

Garnier Ultra-Lift Ant-Wrinkle Firming Moisturizer - $14.99

Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Puff Eye Roller - $12.99

Maybelline FITME! Bronzer - $5.50

$177.92! Amazing!


----------



## breech (May 15, 2013)

I feel awkward asking them about the compensation since completing the survey is really not a bit task, so I am asking you. How long after your first 5 surveys did you see something in the mail. I think I have waited about 5 weeks...?


----------



## volcomdawl (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten compensation for the La Mer or Clinique eye product surveys yet? I know it takes a few weeks, but I am really bad at being patient


I'm still waiting on the Clinique eye product gift too! (Didn't do the La Mer one). Curious to see what the three gifts are!


----------



## jnm9jem (May 15, 2013)

I am still confused on how the compensation works for the La Mer Study. I was sent 2 surveys and each one said they would compensate 3 products for completion of each survey.

Now I am reading that you have to complete 5 surveys to get any sort of compensation??

SO CONFUSED 





Anyone have clarification???


----------



## Moonittude (May 15, 2013)

This morning I took a survey to get into a hair study. I DQ'd after they asked what brands I had used before. It said it counted as five surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck all!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I took a survey to get into a hair study. I DQ'd after they asked what brands I had used before. It said it counted as five surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck all!


 Is this the same one some of us took one week ago? I checked in this morning and just now but nothing new for me. But then again that might just be me


----------



## barbyechick (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the same one some of us took one week ago? I checked in this morning and just now but nothing new for me. But then again that might just be me


 i got nothing either, boo


----------



## Linabunnie (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just had a hair survey...DQ'd again...lol


 Story of my life!...


----------



## beautybytarab (May 15, 2013)

I got my moisturizer compensation! I was in study S13-76

Here's the loot:

Lancome Gel Radiance Cleanser

Lancome La Laque Fever - Dynamite

Lancome Hypnose Star Doll Eyes Mascara - So Black

Lancome Liner Design - Black Fishnets

Lancome Tonique Confort

L'Oreal Colour Riche Nail Lingerie

Garnier Ultra-Lift Moisturizer

Garnier Ultra-Lift Eye Cream

Maybelline Fit Me Blush - Medium Nude

I am beyond thrilled! I love Lancome products! (I worked for them several years ago) And I especially love their mascara.  Can't wait to try all these products.  I am in beauty junkie heaven over here!


----------



## kat46 (May 15, 2013)

impatiently waiting for my 3 lb package... It will be here on Monday.... oh the suspense is killing me!

I think most of us in the BB study got the L'oreal concealer pencil. Have you tried it? I have avoided concealer in that form for years because they always looked cakey on me but decided to try this since I got it free. It's awesome! So easy to blend. I went and bought another shade the other day that is a better match for me and carry it in my purse. It's great for foundation touch ups.

Also super happy with the purple Lancome eyeshadow and and and... everything else.


----------



## breech (May 15, 2013)

Don't know... I have not received anything either for compensation. I read about ups here, do they send a tracking # when they send the compensation out?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *breech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't know... I have not received anything either for compensation. I read about ups here, do they send a tracking # when they send the compensation out?


 No L'Oreal doesn't send out tracking numbers. I'm not quite sure how someone figured out how to track on UPS, but it does work.


----------



## kat46 (May 15, 2013)

If you



> Don't know... I have not received anything either for compensation. I read about ups here, do they send a tracking # when they send the compensation out?


 If you sign up for an account with UPS they will email or text you a tracking number when anyone ships you a package.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> impatiently waiting for my 3 lb package... It will be here on Monday.... oh the suspense is killing me! I think most of us in the BB study got the L'oreal concealer pencil. Have you tried it? I have avoided concealer in that form for years because they always looked cakey on me but decided to try this since I got it free. It's awesome! So easy to blend. I went and bought another shade the other day that is a better match for me and carry it in my purse. It's great for foundation touch ups. Also super happy with the purple Lancome eyeshadow and and and... everything else.Â


 I did a facial, pedicure, and makeup for mothers day dinner. I used the concealer pencil on her water line and it lasted at a Habachi grill.


----------



## kat46 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a facial, pedicure, and makeup for mothers day dinner. I used the concealer pencil on her water line and it lasted at a Habachi grill.


 oh, I'll have to try that! good idea.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 16, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) 

literally the only Lancome product I have ever lusted after. This was worth it, the rest is just icing on the cake.

It's basically an entire look!





Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invograting Body Moisturizer -$35.00

Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser -$32.00

Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination -$18.00

Lancome LE Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee -$26.00

Lancome Linear Design in Purple Jewels -$24.50

Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes in So Black -$27.00

Vichy Liftactiv Eyes Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care -$45.50

Maybelline Expertwear Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze -$5.50

L'Oreal Visible Lift Blush in Berry Lift -$12.99

L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Shampoo for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99

L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Conditioner for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99

Total Value $240.50


----------



## kat46 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))
> 
> ...


 nice!


----------



## lyndieonline (May 16, 2013)

I've got a 3 lbs package coming too. I signed up for UPS My Choice. It's a free service that sends you a email whenever something has been sent to you.  Can't wait to see what's coming from L'Oreal. LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 16, 2013)

A shipping label was created for a 3 lbs package for me yesterday! I'm so excited! I wonder how many days it will take to get here? I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bluemustang (May 16, 2013)

Oohhh



> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))Â  literally the only Lancome product I have ever lusted after. This was worth it, the rest is just icing on the cake. It's basically an entire look!
> 
> Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invograting Body Moisturizer -$35.00 Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser -$32.00 Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination -$18.00 Lancome LE Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee -$26.00 Lancome Linear Design in Purple Jewels -$24.50 Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes in So Black -$27.00 Vichy Liftactiv Eyes Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care -$45.50 Maybelline Expertwear Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze -$5.50 L'Oreal Visible Lift Blush in Berry Lift -$12.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Shampoo for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Conditioner for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 Total Value $240.50Â


 ooohhh, you got an eye cream... I hope I get one in mine, I'm almost 33 and seeing fine lines creep up! Must! Stop!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 16, 2013)

> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))Â  literally the only Lancome product I have ever lusted after. This was worth it, the rest is just icing on the cake. It's basically an entire look!
> 
> Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invograting Body Moisturizer -$35.00 Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser -$32.00 Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination -$18.00 Lancome LE Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee -$26.00 Lancome Linear Design in Purple Jewels -$24.50 Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes in So Black -$27.00 Vichy Liftactiv Eyes Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care -$45.50 Maybelline Expertwear Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze -$5.50 L'Oreal Visible Lift Blush in Berry Lift -$12.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Shampoo for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Conditioner for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 Total Value $240.50Â


 I am loving the mousse radiance cleanser. If anyone doesn't want theirs I will gladly trade for it.


----------



## Moonittude (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think most of us in the BB study got the L'oreal concealer pencil. Have you tried it? I have avoided concealer in that form for years because they always looked cakey on me but decided to try this since I got it free. It's awesome! So easy to blend. I went and bought another shade the other day that is a better match for me and carry it in my purse. It's great for foundation touch ups.
> 
> Also super happy with the purple Lancome eyeshadow and and and... everything else.


I used the concealer pencil at the airport and it worked well enough on the go. I used the shampoo and conditioner they sent while on my trip. It's the sulfate free smoothing one, and it works really really well. I also like the way it smells. I'm waiting to see if there's any build-up, but so far I am really impressed. I used the treatment oil, from that same line, for the first time last night, and it seems great too. Now, I'm curious about the similar items that they make for curly hair.

I think it may have been from the moisturizer survey compensation, but that Lancome body lotion with the royal jelly is really wonderful. I like everything I've tried, so far, from what they sent. It is marketing genius to send us their products as compensation, because I am hooked on several things that I wouldn't have even tried.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 16, 2013)

> > I think most of us in the BB study got the L'oreal concealer pencil. Have you tried it? I have avoided concealer in that form for years because they always looked cakey on me but decided to try this since I got it free. It's awesome! So easy to blend. I went and bought another shade the other day that is a better match for me and carry it in my purse. It's great for foundation touch ups. Also super happy with the purple Lancome eyeshadow and and and... everything else.Â
> 
> 
> I used the concealer pencil at the airport and it worked well enough on the go. I used the shampoo and conditioner they sent while on my trip. It's the sulfate free smoothing one, and it works really really well. I also like the way it smells. I'm waiting to see if there's any build-up, but so far I am really impressed. I used the treatment oil, from that same line, for the first time last night, and it seems great too. Now, I'm curious about the similar items that they make for curly hair. I think it may have been from the moisturizer survey compensation, but that Lancome body lotion with the royal jelly is really wonderful. I like everything I've tried, so far, from what they sent. It is marketing genius to send us their products as compensation, because I am hooked on several things that I wouldn't have even tried.


 I totally agree, my favorites came from the moisturizer survey, the Lancome mousse radiance cleanser, and the Vichy retinol eye cream. But I also like the genefic serum, and the kiehls avocado eye cream from the BB study.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 16, 2013)

If you recently participated in one of the followingÂ Â Informational Surveys S13-140, S13-147 or S13-148Â Â ,Â please note there will be aÂ DELAYÂ inÂ the mailout of your gift compensation.Â Â We are in the process of mailing theÂ 3 PRODUCTÂ compensation out and expect to have them completed by May 30th.Â  Please allow 5 - 7 days delivery time.Â  You should receive your compensation by theÂ 1st week of June. Hey guys! I just received that email today. I can't wait! And thats just awesome because my birthday is on the first week of June. Weeee!!!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))
> 
> ...


 That is so neat that they send enough stuff for an entire look.  When I get mine, I'm going to do a mini-makeover and use everything, down to the shampoo and conditioner and then create a new look with whatever colors they send me.  It's like a challenge, to get me out of my little makeup ruts that I sometimes get into.  I think you'd look really pretty in the bronze shadows with the black liner and blush and juicy tube, topping it off with the amazing doll eyes mascara.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used the concealer pencil at the airport and it worked well enough on the go. I used the shampoo and conditioner they sent while on my trip. It's the sulfate free smoothing one, and it works really really well. I also like the way it smells. I'm waiting to see if there's any build-up, but so far I am really impressed. I used the treatment oil, from that same line, for the first time last night, and it seems great too. Now, I'm curious about the similar items that they make for curly hair.
> ...


 That's good to know that the concealer pencil works well.  I've wanted to try the Urban Decay concealer pencils but they were kind of expensive, especially if they ended up being like most concealers on me, cakey.  I agree that it is a great idea to send us beauty enthusiasts new products to try, I'm definitely going to repurchase some things that I've been given.  And like you, I never would have even tried them if not for the test panel.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 16, 2013)

News on the La Mer survey gifts - 

If you recently participated in one of the following * Informational Surveys S13-140, S13-147 or S13-148  **,* please note there will be a *DELAY *in the mailout of your gift compensation.  We are in the process of mailing the 3 PRODUCTcompensation out and expect to have them completed by May 30th.  Please allow 5 - 7 days delivery time.  You should receive your compensation by the* 1st week of June.*

We apologize for the delay and we thank you for your continued support.

So now we know for sure - it's 3 product compensation for each survey done.  Wow.  L'Oreal is really being generous, that's a great compensation!


----------



## tameloy (May 16, 2013)

Did anyone take that hair survey a little while back? (They were looking for people with fine hair who needed volume) It said at the end of the survey that they would mail compensation for taking the survey. Has anyone that took that quiz received anything yet?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone take that hair survey a little while back? (*They were looking for people with fine hair who needed volume*) It said at the end of the survey that they would mail compensation for taking the survey. Has anyone that took that quiz received anything yet?


 I did this one and haven't received compensation yet either.  Maybe it counted as 1 of 5 and was one with ambiguous wording?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 16, 2013)

I just got back from my consultation at the Solon, OH product testing center. Did you guys know that if you checked that you are wiling to go to the center you automatically get pulled out of the online studies? I thought I could do both...now I have some thinking to do. I go in for a hair color on may 23, and if that goes well I will get into an ongoing hair color program. Free color every 5 weeks plus $35 compensation each time. Oh and they don't take tips, so I would definitely save $100 per visit. I REALLY wanted to test makeup, but I can always use the money I would be saving on hair coloring at the salon plus my $$ to buy some LancÃ´me and Kiehl's, right? Every 3 visits i get a pass for 50% off at the company store, but i think it is just their hair products (matrix, redken, garnier, etc). If it turns out to be too much of a time commitment or if my hair is starting to get damaged (I only dye 3-4 times a year right now) I'll pull out and have them let me into the home studies. The only other thing of interest is that they said my hair is on the verge of being too long so they might ask me to cut it before going in sometimes. Apparently if it goes much past bra length you can't qualify. Would you guys be willing to trade off the home studies for this?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 16, 2013)

> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))Â  literally the only Lancome product I have ever lusted after. This was worth it, the rest is just icing on the cake. It's basically an entire look!
> 
> Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invograting Body Moisturizer -$35.00 Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser -$32.00 Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination -$18.00 Lancome LE Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee -$26.00 Lancome Linear Design in Purple Jewels -$24.50 Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes in So Black -$27.00 Vichy Liftactiv Eyes Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care -$45.50 Maybelline Expertwear Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze -$5.50 L'Oreal Visible Lift Blush in Berry Lift -$12.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Shampoo for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Conditioner for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99 Total Value $240.50Â


 Congrats!!! This right here? Is why I am considering not doing the studies at the center.


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got back from my consultation at the Solon, OH product testing center. Did you guys know that if you checked that you are wiling to go to the center you automatically get pulled out of the online studies? I thought I could do both...now I have some thinking to do. I go in for a hair color on may 23, and if that goes well I will get into an ongoing hair color program. Free color every 5 weeks plus $35 compensation each time. Oh and they don't take tips, so I would definitely save $100 per visit. I REALLY wanted to test makeup, but I can always use the money I would be saving on hair coloring at the salon plus my $$ to buy some LancÃ´me and Kiehl's, right? Every 3 visits i get a pass for 50% off at the company store, but i think it is just their hair products (matrix, redken, garnier, etc). If it turns out to be too much of a time commitment or if my hair is starting to get damaged (I only dye 3-4 times a year right now) I'll pull out and have them let me into the home studies.
> 
> The only other thing of interest is that they said my hair is on the verge of being too long so they might ask me to cut it before going in sometimes. Apparently if it goes much past bra length you can't qualify.
> ...


 NO! BUT I LOVE MY LONG HAIR AND TESTING MAKEUP so, lol, its really what you prefer to do, I only color my hair like once a year, if that, and lately I've been missing my natural blonde locks. lol


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 16, 2013)

> Did anyone take that hair survey a little while back? (They were looking for people with fine hair who needed volume) It said at the end of the survey that they would mail compensation for taking the survey. Has anyone that took that quiz received anything yet?


 Yes I did that one too. And I havent received anything. It's okay, let's just wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 16, 2013)

Here is what I received today:

Lâ€™Oreal compensation for S13-76

Garnier ultra-lift anti-wrinkle firming moisturizer 13.99

Garnier skin renew anti puff eye roller 12.99

Lâ€™Oreal Colour riche nail lingerie 8.95

Lâ€™Oreal Everstyle Tousle crÃ¨me 6.99

Maybeline Fit Me Bronzer Medium bronze 5.99

Lancome Virtuose black carat 27.00

Lancome Tonique Confort 25.00

Lancome Gel radiance 25.00

Lancome La Laque fever Glitterstick 27.00

Lancome liner design Purple jewels 24.50

Total: 177.41

I'm over the moon about all this stuff but for me most of it will go on my trade list it is just not stuff I will really use.


----------



## saku (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I received today:
> 
> ...


 I think you'll love the Tonique Confort! I have all 3 Lancome toners and I switch them up depending on how my skin is that day. I use the Confort when I just exfoliated and when my skin feels dry or sensitive. It's very hydrating and freshening. I always look forward to using that toner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did this one and haven't received compensation yet either.  Maybe it counted as 1 of 5 and was one with ambiguous wording?


 I also did that one, and have not received compensation.  They sure made it sound like they were giving compensation for it, but I'm trying not to be too concerned about it.  When/if a package shows up in my mailbox, then it will be a delightful surprise.


----------



## breech (May 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## breech (May 17, 2013)

I did sign up for my choice UPS... I guess that is what you are talking about.


----------



## emilyd (May 17, 2013)

I'm participating in a BB cream study now, and really like the first one. Do I have a chance in hell of L'Oreal actually telling me what I'm using so I can buy it later?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 18, 2013)

> I'm participating in a BB cream study now, and really like the first one. Do I have a chance in hell of L'Oreal actually telling me what I'm using so I can buy it later?


 Nope, lol that's the only bad part of this... if we fall in love.with something we don't know what it is so we can repurchase. I'm in the study as well : ) The product they sent us looks full size mayb when we are done with the survey someone will pass what they have left on to you


----------



## emilyd (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, lol that's the only bad part of this... if we fall in love.with something we don't know what it is so we can repurchase. I'm in the study as well : ) The product they sent us looks full size mayb when we are done with the survey someone will pass what they have left on to you


Figures. Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm participating in a BB cream study now, and really like the first one. Do I have a chance in hell of L'Oreal actually telling me what I'm using so I can buy it later?


 Any time I've heard of anyone contacting them to ask for the brand/item, they've been told that they don't know what the product was, so probably not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 18, 2013)

> Yes I did that one too. And I havent received anything. It's okay, let's just wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep...just curious.


----------



## mspocket (May 18, 2013)

I still haven't received my compensation for the 5 day moisturizer study I took. I keep seeing people who got theirs and I'm dying to know what I'm gonna get! I was one of the people who got the email saying that compensation would be delayed, but I have no idea how long ago it was...I'm starting to worry that they forgot about me 




 should I email them or wait some more? Did anyone who did the moisturizer survey not get compensated yet?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 19, 2013)

I haven't received mine yet but did track it with ups and it should be here Monday


----------



## bluemustang (May 19, 2013)

> I haven't received mine yet but did track it with ups and it should be here Monday


Same here, never got an email about it.. Mine should be here Monday. I hope we get an under eye product!


----------



## carriewong (May 19, 2013)

did anyone get their cleanser and serum products yet? got an email from them saying i have to start using it on monday but i haven't gotten the products yet...


----------



## dressupthedog (May 19, 2013)

> did anyone get their cleanser and serum products yet? got an email from them saying i have to start using it on monday but i haven't gotten the products yet...


I got mine on Friday. The box came UPS.


----------



## carriewong (May 19, 2013)

oh hmm that's odd.. hopefully it will come tonight..

for the UPS tracking thing for the Shipping Reference we just put the study number (For example for the Cleanser study it's S13-136) and our country/zip code? Haven't been able to track it....it keeps saying UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Verify your information and try again.


----------



## emilyd (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Any time I've heard of anyone contacting them to ask for the brand/item, they've been told that they don't know what the product was, so probably not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo! I love the first one I tried. The second...not so much.


----------



## cmhughes02 (May 19, 2013)

getting DQ'd makes me so frustrated D:


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

Dear L'Oreal gods.....send me a survey



pretty pretty please


----------



## Rooftrellen (May 20, 2013)

so do i,i phoned back and things done.


----------



## mspocket (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear L'Oreal gods.....send me a survey
> 
> ...


 amen!!!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 20, 2013)

Heads up -- check your account!  I just had a survey for an at home study from June 10-24th... It didn't say what I would be testing, but it didn't like my demographic info anyway.  Good luck!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up -- check your account!  I just had a survey for an at home study from June 10-24th... It didn't say what I would be testing, but it didn't like my demographic info anyway.  Good luck!!


 same here


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2013)

I got booted after saying I didn't use eye treatment products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am never gonna be the right fit for one of these LOL

EDIT: I'm thinking the question that included the eye treatment check box was the same list with the facial cleansing brush/system whatever, since I didn't check that either and it seems to be a clarisonic study.


----------



## breech (May 20, 2013)

I did not get in either. Don't really know why... The study is from June 10-24...


----------



## mariahk83 (May 20, 2013)

Wooo-hoo I got in!!!!!!!  I haven't gotten much since the 10 week BB cream study!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

Booted. I'm so ready for a new study!


----------



## StickyLips (May 20, 2013)

DQ'd  Boo


----------



## Flowerfish (May 20, 2013)

I DQ'd too. I expected it but still wish that one day I would qualify for something.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

Dang, I guess I am too late or not the right profile. Got no survey.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, I guess I am too late or not the right profile. Got no survey.


 Same here.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2013)

I finally qualified for one! YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and its for Clarisonic brush heads(2!!) AND a cleanser!! Wow I am so excited!


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2013)

Double! Gasp! I got in!!!


----------



## barbyechick (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, I guess I am too late or not the right profile. Got no survey.


 


> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.


 ditto


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2013)

> ditto


I have been getting next to zero surveys ever since I did a foundation study a few months ago.. I almost fell off my chair that I even had a survey let alone getting in.. Haha


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally qualified for one! YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and its for Clarisonic brush heads(2!!) AND a cleanser!! Wow I am so excited!


 I got in too!


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

I got that too but got DQ'ed. So bummed because I got DQ'ed after answering which device I use. No option to put more than one answer.. I have both the Classic and Mia, and they kicked me out after I said Classic! Boo. quote name="Lolo22" url="/t/128145/loreal-test-panel-whos-getting-what-and-how-is-it/2580#post_2080129"]I finally qualified for one! YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and its for Clarisonic brush heads(2!!) AND a cleanser!! Wow I am so excited!


----------



## prachisrk (May 20, 2013)

Yay I qualified for the clairsonic study! So excited


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally qualified for one! YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and its for Clarisonic brush heads(2!!) AND a cleanser!! Wow I am so excited!


 that is exciting! I got the clarisonic Mya 2 and I love it! Still nothing for me unfortunately


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been getting next to zero surveys ever since I did a foundation study a few months ago.. I almost fell off my chair that I even had a survey let alone getting in.. Haha


 That's a nice surprise then!




 enjoy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I qualified for the clairsonic study! So excited


 They've been doing a ton of Clarisonic studies and surveys lately, it seems! I'm still saving up my Birchbox points to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

I QUALIFIED!!! The L'Oreal gods heard me! LOL


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2013)

> I QUALIFIED!!! The L'Oreal gods heard me! LOL :yey:


 exactly what I thought, I even hear heavenly angels singing! Hahaha


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've been doing a ton of Clarisonic studies and surveys lately, it seems! I'm still saving up my Birchbox points to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Totally worth getting! I love it with dry skin in the winter and oily skin in the summer. Even got a brush head for my husband and he likes it as well!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly what I thought, I even hear heavenly angels singing! Hahaha






love it!


----------



## SherriC (May 20, 2013)

I haven't had a survey in a while either! 



  I check daily too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

Nada.. no survey for me.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've been doing a ton of Clarisonic studies and surveys lately, it seems! I'm still saving up my Birchbox points to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did the same thing.  Combined with a 20% off code it really takes the sting out of the large price tag.  I'm in agreement with everyone else that it's completely worth it.  Although the Olay cheaper version works pretty well too, surprisingly, and it's only about $30.

I didn't get the survey either, maybe it's all over by now?  I'm so glad some Makeup Talk ladies got in, hope you guys get some great compensation.  2 heads and a cleanser has got to be worth at least $50 so the product testing part is a great comp too.  Neat.


----------



## nataly29 (May 20, 2013)

Im very jealous of all you gals doing the clarisonic I love my mia 2 I applied on Friday and got my in email this morning


----------



## mariahk83 (May 20, 2013)

You're not kidding!  I'm def. interested in trying some new brush heads - the last study they had for the clairsonic someone said the brush heads were VERY diff. than the typical clairsonic ones.


----------



## kat46 (May 20, 2013)

I got my compensation for the skin care study today. 

Lancome Creme Radiance Cleanser 25.00

Lancome La Laque Fever - Pink Gravity 27.00

Lancome Virtuose  Black Carat Mascara 27.00

Lancome Liner Design - Purple Jewels 24.50

Lancome Tonique Radiance 25.00

L'Oreal Colour Riche Nail Lingerie 9.00

Garnier Ultra-Lift Moisturizer 13.00

Garnier Skin Renew Anti-puff Eye Roller 13.00

Maybelline Fit Me Blush - Medium Nude 5.00

Garnier Sleek &amp; Shine Moroccan Oil Treatment 5.00

173.50 total.

the only thing I'm really excited about it the purple eyeliner. lol

I was hoping for shampoo and conditioner and eye cream. I have enough hair oil, lip gloss, and mascara to last me 20 years. I guess I should start a trade list!


----------



## kellsbells (May 20, 2013)

Was this for the online skincare survey or a home study? I remember doing a skin care survey for them online that i am waiting for compensation for, if this is the comp. For that i am jazzed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (May 20, 2013)

Woops, meant to quote you Kat46


----------



## kat46 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woops, meant to quote you Kat46


 it was for the 5 day online survey  S13-76


----------



## kellsbells (May 20, 2013)

Hmmm...time to go obssesivley check my e- mail archives! Thank you!


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

DQ for using the Clarisonic Pro


----------



## bluemustang (May 21, 2013)

Finally got my compensation! I'll edit this when I'm not on my phone with what everything is. I wish there had been a high end eye cream but what do you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Lancome Gel Radience $25 Lancome Tonique Confort $25 Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes $27 Lancome Liner Design in Purple Jewels $24.50 Lancome La Laque Fever in Glitterstick $27 (bright sparkling watermelon pink) Garnier Ulta Lift 2 in 1 Wrinkle Reducer $16.99 (Ulta prices) Garnier Anti Wrinkle Firming eye cream $13.99 Loreal Colour Riche Nail Lingerie in Statement Piece $9 Loreal Ever Creme nourishing leave in spray $7? Maybeline FitMe in Deep Coral $4.99 Total is $180ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (May 21, 2013)

> Finally got my compensation! I'll edit this when I'm not on my phone with what everything is. I wish there had been a high end eye cream but what do you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was the one thing I was hoping to receive also. Ah well, still lots of fun things to try.


----------



## Moonittude (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been getting next to zero surveys ever since I did a foundation study a few months ago.. I almost fell off my chair that I even had a survey let alone getting in.. Haha


Congrats on getting in. I DQ'd but I'm kind of excited to even be getting surveys again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karlie (May 21, 2013)

Do they have any of these sorts of panels in the UK?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 21, 2013)

> Finally got my compensation! I'll edit this when I'm not on my phone with what everything is. I wish there had been a high end eye cream but what do you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Lancome Gel Radience $25 Lancome Tonique Confort $25 Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes $27 Lancome Liner Design in Purple Jewels $24.50 Lancome La Laque Fever in Glitterstick $27 (bright sparkling watermelon pink) Garnier Ulta Lift 2 in 1 Wrinkle Reducer $16.99 (Ulta prices) Garnier Anti Wrinkle Firming eye cream $13.99 Loreal Colour Riche Nail Lingerie in Statement Piece $9 Loreal Ever Creme nourishing leave in spray $7? Maybeline FitMe in Deep Coral $4.99 Total is $180ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay! that's what I received yesterday too! still can't get over how generous the compensation is.


----------



## tgooberbutt (May 22, 2013)

I'm in the same bucket as you - was suppose to start this past Monday...haven't received the serum/cleanser....emailed yesterday (Monday) evening...still haven't heard back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone get their cleanser and serum products yet? got an email from them saying i have to start using it on monday but i haven't gotten the products yet...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 22, 2013)

Both me and my mom have Clarisonic Mias and I have a Clarisonic Plus as well. I never even got the survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But my mom qualified so she is excited.  I hope they send out the regular brush heads because we both really need some new ones.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 22, 2013)

Question...are any of you also vogue insiders?  I signed up recently and I got a survey asking how I liked the program.  Other than that I haven't heard a peep.  I also haven't been able to figure out how the heck to log in.  When I go to the portal (here: https://www.vogueinsiders.com/PORTAL/default.aspx) I just see how to join if you are a new member.  But the Q&amp;A makes it sound like I should also be able to log in and access Open Studies.  SO CONFUSING.  


 
 
 
[SIZE=12pt]*Q. What happens after I join?[/SIZE]

A. *[SIZE=10pt]Once you have been accepted, you will receive a confirmation e-mail with a link that you must click on to become an active member of the panel. When a survey becomes available, you will receive an invitation e-mail with a link to the survey, you can also access this study and any other active studies through the panel portal site under â€œOpen Studiesâ€.[/SIZE]


----------



## katye (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question...are any of you also vogue insiders?  I signed up recently and I got a survey asking how I liked the program.  Other than that I haven't heard a peep.  I also haven't been able to figure out how the heck to log in.  When I go to the portal (here: https://www.vogueinsiders.com/PORTAL/default.aspx) I just see how to join if you are a new member.  But the Q&amp;A makes it sound like I should also be able to log in and access Open Studies.  SO CONFUSING.
> 
> ...


 

This piqued my interest so I signed up as well, and same thing!! I've clicked everywhere on that page, even blank areas, and there's nowhere to log-in. I'm going to do some hunting.


----------



## volcomdawl (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question...are any of you also vogue insiders?  I signed up recently and I got a survey asking how I liked the program.  Other than that I haven't heard a peep.  I also haven't been able to figure out how the heck to log in.  When I go to the portal (here: https://www.vogueinsiders.com/PORTAL/default.aspx) I just see how to join if you are a new member.  But the Q&amp;A makes it sound like I should also be able to log in and access Open Studies.  SO CONFUSING.
> 
> ...


Same here! I've been a member and haven't received anything and can't figure out how to log in! If anyone figures it out, let me know!


----------



## Lesler (May 22, 2013)

How do u know if ur dq'd from something?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha I did the same thing. The e-mail said to wait for e-mails from them and if you google login vogue insiders it just brings you to the joining page. Odd... I also looked through the technical support pages and could not find anything.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lesler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do u know if ur dq'd from something?


 when  answering a question there will be a sorry you do not qualify message and you will not get any new questions. Otherwise you will just answer question after question and possibly get into the study, if you are the right demographic.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when  answering a question there will be a sorry you do not qualify message and you will not get any new questions. Otherwise you will just answer question after question and possibly get into the study, if you are the right demographic.


 I re-signed up again and within 24 hours I got in! I went through a bunch of questions and finally they all ended with "do not qualify" (dq) Now what should I expect? I went back again today and no studies available. How long do you go without more studies to attempt to qualify? 

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP! 




 NOOB AS IN INFANT lol


----------



## Xiang (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re-signed up again and within 24 hours I got in! I went through a bunch of questions and finally they all ended with "do not qualify" (dq) Now what should I expect? I went back again today and no studies available. How long do you go without more studies to attempt to qualify?
> 
> ...


 I've dq'ed on everything since I signed up. But still.... a girl can hope.





I think I've gotten some sort of a qualification survey once every 2 weeks or so?


----------



## hindsighting (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone gotten compensation from the volumizing shampoo questionnaire? I'm waiting on stuff from three surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten compensation from the volumizing shampoo questionnaire? I'm waiting on stuff from three surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Unless something has changed, I didn't think you got compensation until you've done 5 informational surveys.


----------



## Lesler (May 23, 2013)

Okay thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think it said I dq'd I did it on my iphone though. It said thank you for answering them I think o.o


----------



## nikkimouse (May 23, 2013)

Has any one heard anything about the s13-110 survey   it was in an email I got on 4/17 and it said compensation would be sent 2-3 weeks after the survey closed.


----------



## barbyechick (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has any one heard anything about the s13-110 survey   it was in an email I got on 4/17 and it said compensation would be sent 2-3 weeks after the survey closed.


 i was so confused about that one too, never got anything but I've seen studies after it already get compensation so I wasn't sure. Do you remember which survey that was?


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 23, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten compensation from the volumizing shampoo questionnaire? I'm waiting on stuff from three surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm still waiting on my stuff from the hair survey as well but They seem to be running behind right now.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 23, 2013)

I just received my compensation for the S13-77 survey, the 5 question skincare one. 





Here's what was in my compensation package:

L'oreal Color Riche Nail Lingerie in Bling Addict

L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Shampoo

L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Conditioner

Garnier Skin Renew Daily Moisture Lotion Anti-Sun Damage

Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Puff eye roller

Lancome Virtuose Black Carat Mascara

Lancome La Laque Fever Lipshine in Pink Gravity

Lancome Liner Design Gel eyeliner in Trendy Grey

Lancome Color Design Infinite eyeshadow in Continuous Creme

Lancome Creme Radiance Cream to Foam Cleanser

A bit of Google-ing tells me that the approx value of the compensation is ~$172. That seems crazy for a quick set of 5 surveys, but I'm loving their generosity!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the S13-77 survey, the 5 question skincare one.
> 
> ...


 Wow, they were extremely generous.  I was going through all the compensations I have gotten from L'Oreal so far, and I have received 3 Lancome Mascaras! I love their mascara so I hope these last me a long time.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, they were extremely generous.  I was going through all the compensations I have gotten from L'Oreal so far, and I have received 3 Lancome Mascaras! I love their mascara so I hope these last me a long time.


 I know! I've never purchased any Lancome for myself, and I had a bit of sticker shock to see how much they charge for the products! All the Lancome was at least ~$25 a piece. But I did enjoy pampering myself this morning! 

Someone said it earlier, but it's amazing how closely they matched my style. I don't remember filling out a beauty preferences survey, but they hit it on the mark with spf moisturizer, volumizing hair product, and natural-looking eye products. I never wear eye shadow, but I decided to take the continuous creme shadow for a whirl today, and it looks pretty great. You can't really tell I'm wearing it, but it just makes my eyelids pop because they're a shade lighter than the rest of my skin. Massive kudos to L'oreal!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the S13-77 survey, the 5 question skincare one.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love that Garnier eye roller...I use it everyday, it is AWESOME


----------



## tgooberbutt (May 23, 2013)

They got back to me yesterday and apologized. Said they would send a thank you packet since it was not my fault, but that I would not be in the study since it already started. Sigh. 



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same bucket as you - was suppose to start this past Monday...haven't received the serum/cleanser....emailed yesterday (Monday) evening...still haven't heard back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 23, 2013)

I just got a new qualifier for a nail typology study at the office in Clark. That's weird, there's no products involved, they just wanted to know if I'd be willing to sit there for two hours and have someone examine my nails?? I said no thanks since I read here that showing up in person dq's you from doing home studies!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 23, 2013)

Y'all, I just lost my damn mind in the Loreal company store.  Thought you might be interested in my experience with the Product Evaluation Center, since I think I'm one of the only ones doing that instead of the home studies.  

My appointment was about 2 hours, and it was a comparable dye job to what I'd get in the salon.  The styling was TERRIBLE (blow-dried with a freaking vent brush and no product, so it was frizz central, then she tried to straighten it with a curling iron despite my VISIBLE CRINGING).  I will definitely just wear it wet out the door going forward.  I'm not in the study yet, but probably will be after 1-2 more visits.  I got a product and a pass to the company store, both of which I apparently get every time I go in (plus $35 if/when I get in the study).  

The company store was AMAZEBALLS.  I am on a no buy but I couldn't resist.  They have Mias for $75, Mia2s for $90, and brush heads for $12.50, so I know what I'm getting next time I go in!!!  The store didn't have Urban Decay in yet, but they are supposed to get it eventually.  Lots of lancome but none of the gorgeous eyeshadow palettes you guys get.  They had SO MUCH STUFF though.  

Here are my pics from the day...

Before on the left, after on the right:





My company store pass and free product - Loreal Vive Pro smooth gloss anti frizz cream ($12.14)





I didn't want to take too many pics of the company store, but here it is!  I was like a kid in the candy store.  





My receipt, so you can get an idea of the pricing.  Everything was at least 50% off.





My mom also bought me some kiehl's, because it's my favorite.  The eye cream was $23 and the face cream was $30.  





If you spent $10 you could help yourself to sample packets, so I got Kiehl's argan shampoo and some biolage samples.  I also got a free sunscreen for spending $25, and a really cute bag to put it all in, plus 2 less cute bags, but whatever, they were free.  I paid $35 for a kiehl's travel size conditioner and lip balm (the balm is AWESOME), makeup wipes, color whispers, babylips with sunscreen, and some body shop tea tree oil.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The company store was AMAZEBALLS.  I am on a no buy but I couldn't resist.  They have Mias for $75, Mia2s for $90, and brush heads for $12.50, so I know what I'm getting next time I go in!!!  The store didn't have Urban Decay in yet, but they are supposed to get it eventually.  Lots of lancome but none of the gorgeous eyeshadow palettes you guys get.  They had SO MUCH STUFF though.
> 
> I didn't want to take too many pics of the company store, but here it is!  I was like a kid in the candy store.


 That is amazing!  I was so curious.  Thanks so much for being our rogue reporter on the field.  You are very strong, the temptation in that store must be crazy.  It's awesome that you get to go again though, hopefully they'll get in the Urban Decay soon.  It was so sweet of your mom with the Kiehl's.  That stuff is great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is amazing!  I was so curious.  Thanks so much for being our rogue reporter on the field.  You are very strong, the temptation in that store must be crazy.  It's awesome that you get to go again though, hopefully they'll get in the Urban Decay soon.  It was so sweet of your mom with the Kiehl's.  That stuff is great.


 I know, best mom ever.  That pic is like 1/3 of the store...I SO WANTED to take a million pictures but didn't want to get kicked out, haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2013)

> I know, best mom ever. Â That pic is like 1/3 of the store...I SO WANTED to take a million pictures but didn't want to get kicked out, haha. Â


 Omg, I need to send you with a shopping list. Kiehl's! Lol, wish I were closer. . I'd be broke and beautiful lol.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

Exactly lol I was going to ask if you could pick me up another clarisonic. I am glad I live all the way in NC



> Omg, I need to send you with a shopping list. Kiehl's! Lol, wish I were closer. . I'd be broke and beautiful lol.


----------



## katlyne (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, best mom ever.  That pic is like 1/3 of the store...I SO WANTED to take a million pictures but didn't want to get kicked out, haha.


 ok, so next time you go back, we'll send you the money on paypal, and you can buy it all for us and send it to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we'll cover shipping of course, but seriously, I wish I lived in New Jersey!!!!!!!


----------



## samplegal (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a new qualifier for a nail typology study at the office in Clark. That's weird, there's no products involved, they just wanted to know if I'd be willing to sit there for two hours and have someone examine my nails?? I said no thanks since I read here that showing up in person dq's you from doing home studies!!!


 Yes, but I've done it both ways, and if you think the at home compensations are amazing, the in-person ones are off the charts! I've gone in person 3 times and they give you a VERY full and generous tote bag. I'd say give it a shot at least once to see how you like it.


----------



## DorotaD (May 23, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa. Does anyone know if the Clark NJ location has the company store like the Solon OH one? If that's the case I would be more than happy to go one day and pick up stuff for anyone who wants


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 23, 2013)

Hmmm.... food for thought.... but the Clark NJ center  is over an hour each way....I think it would be more enticing if I lived closer. That is GREAT info to know, though!!


----------



## hiheather (May 23, 2013)

Darnit. Solon, OH is to far from my part of Ohio or I'd be willing to do the in person studies!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 23, 2013)

Just got in on a prequalifier for an informational study about skin and hair. Check your accounts!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 23, 2013)

> Just got in on a prequalifier for an informational study about skin and hair. Check your accounts!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 nothing for me : (


----------



## Dalylah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nothing for me : (


Me either


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me either


 same here.




 oh well there will be a nice skin or hair study where I am a good match


----------



## Ineri218 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got in on a prequalifier for an informational study about skin and hair. Check your accounts!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got this one too. The first thing I was able to go through in a long time.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 23, 2013)

Nothing for me either.

But I'm wondering if my dry spell might change a bit since I'm moving? Maybe they need more people from different locations. I sure hope so!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

I didn't have anything either


----------



## JHP07 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't have anything either


 No survey for me either


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

Me either.  Better luck next time for me.



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No survey for me either


----------



## mindcaviar (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've dq'ed on everything since I signed up. But still.... a girl can hope.
> ...


 Thank you for your answer! How long has it been since you signed up?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

None for me either!


----------



## samplegal (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoa whoa whoa. Does anyone know if the Clark NJ location has the company store like the Solon OH one? If that's the case I would be more than happy to go one day and pick up stuff for anyone who wants


 Clark, NJ DOES have the company store, but you need a voucher to access it, and they don't give out a voucher for every study. Each study has its own compensation. Out of the 3 times I did in-person studies, I received a voucher only once, which I have not yet used, and goody bags for all three studies. There are certain rules about the store, such as: you can't bring anyone else in, you cant shop during midday hours because they are reserved for employees, you may not spend more than $150. I haven't been able to go because the hours are limited.


----------



## Xiang (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't want to take too many pics of the company store, but here it is!  I was like a kid in the candy store.


 WOW! Thank you for the photos! =)

It looks like the type of place where I'd put a bunch of stuff into my basket and then walk around indecisively while slowly putting things back with a sad face until I end up with 1/4 of the products I originally grabbed.


----------



## bluemustang (May 24, 2013)

So fun to hear about the Study place and the store and everything.. Thank you for sharing! I heart this group!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 24, 2013)

The pictures of the store is like Disneyland for us beauty product junkies!!!!


----------



## bluemustang (May 24, 2013)

> The pictures of the store is like Disneyland for us beauty product junkies!!!!


Totally, I know there was a collective gasp and oooohhhhhhhhh when we all saw it.. Hahaha


----------



## Xiang (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your answer! How long has it been since you signed up?


 Not very long. Only since March.


----------



## pinkrosie93 (May 24, 2013)

Just received the compensation for survey 147! It's a Lancome lipbalm, Lancome mascara, and Kiehls sunscreen =) so awesome!!


----------



## Dots (May 24, 2013)

No surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get maybe one survey every two weeks...maybe.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clark, NJ DOES have the company store, but you need a voucher to access it, and they don't give out a voucher for every study. Each study has its own compensation. Out of the 3 times I did in-person studies, I received a voucher only once, which I have not yet used, and goody bags for all three studies. There are certain rules about the store, such as: you can't bring anyone else in, you cant shop during midday hours because they are reserved for employees, you may not spend more than $150. I haven't been able to go because the hours are limited.


 Right, we were told we would only get the voucher every three times in the training video, but the girl who works in our eval center gives them out freely and said I could have one every time. And the lady who worked in the store let both my mom and I just use her voucher so we'd hit the $150, so I got to save mine!  She actually assumed we only had the one, so apparently they were going to let it slide that we came in together?  Weird.  We are also not limited to midday hours, but they do close 11:30-12 for lunch.  

I am wondering if they are way more lax in Solon because the facility is moving to Kentucky some time in the next year, so every is like ehhh f*** it?


----------



## Ineri218 (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone know the exact address for the NJ testing site??


----------



## DorotaD (May 24, 2013)

> Does anyone know the exact address for the NJ testing site??


 It's 222 Terminal Ave, Clark, NJ


----------



## Ineri218 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's 222 Terminal Ave, Clark, NJ


Thanks so much.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 24, 2013)

Do you know what that survey was about?



> Just received the compensation for survey 147! It's a Lancome lipbalm, Lancome mascara, and Kiehls sunscreen =) so awesome!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 24, 2013)

Hey girls! I just got my compensation for S13-147!!! LancÃ´me L'Extreme Mascara in Black - $27 Kiehl's Activated Sun Protector SPF 50 - $25 YSL SPF 8 Lipstick in Golden Melon - $34 Total: $86 All that just for completing one survey? I can't be happier! I love the lipstick omggggg Thanks for the early birthday present, L'oreal! Hope you guys get yours soon!


----------



## wadedl (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that is the compensation I am waiting on! That would be to awesome!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which survey was this for? not the number, but the content of the survey?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 24, 2013)

I think I am getting this one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its for the La Mer survey right?



> I think that is the compensation I am waiting on! That would be to awesome!!!!!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 24, 2013)

I got my compensation for survey S13-40.

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream

Lancome Modele Sourcils Brow Expert in Brunet

Lancome Sensational Effects eye shadow in Pink Pearls

Perfect timing on the skin cream, since I'm almost out of my current one.

S13-40 is the survey that I did where I was kicked off after three questions. I'm surprised they sent something. I also did survey S13-148, which went all the way through. Hopefully there will be an eye cream in there. It's the last thing on my to buy list, lol.


----------



## samplegal (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, we were told we would only get the voucher every three times in the training video, but the girl who works in our eval center gives them out freely and said I could have one every time. And the lady who worked in the store let both my mom and I just use her voucher so we'd hit the $150, so I got to save mine!  She actually assumed we only had the one, so apparently they were going to let it slide that we came in together?  Weird.  We are also not limited to midday hours, but they do close 11:30-12 for lunch.
> 
> I am wondering if they are way more lax in Solon because the facility is moving to Kentucky some time in the next year, so every is like ehhh f*** it?


They may be just as easy-going about it in NJ as well. Since I've never tried redeeming the voucher, I cant say for sure. Those were just the rules printed on it, I'm guessing to deter anyone from taking severe advantage.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 24, 2013)

Ooh I would love the brow stuff, the eye shadow, or the ysl lipstick. I am pretty sure I did more than just one too.



> I got my compensation for survey S13-40. Kiehl's Abyssine Cream Lancome Modele Sourcils Brow Expert in Brunet Lancome Sensational Effects eye shadow in Pink Pearls Perfect timing on the skin cream, since I'm almost out of my current one. S13-40 is the survey that I did where I was kicked off after three questions. I'm surprised they sent something. I also did survey S13-148, which went all the way through. Hopefully there will be an eye cream in there. It's the last thing on my to buy list, lol.


----------



## JHP07 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I received the same Lancome mascara and Kiehl's sunscreen. Instead of the YSL lipstick, I received the Lancome Baume In Love in 110 Urban Ballet.

The S13-147 was a skin informational survey (unfortunately, I don't remember the details of this survey).


----------



## carriewong (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg i am so happy for you! you got a ysl lipstick!! i LOVE ysl lipsticks. I got a Lancome Rouge in Love in tinted rose. but better than nothing right?

anyone know if we are getting compensations for the LaMer surveys tho?


----------



## volcomdawl (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got my three gifts today for the Clinique Dark Circle Corrcetor survey and I got the same thing as you except instead of YSL, I received: Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick.

I also got my gift for doing 5 informational surveys and it was Kiehls Creme de Corps body lotion. My aunt said she received a Kiehls toner for her 5 surveys.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my compensation for survey S13-40.
> 
> ...


 And today I got the compensation for the second LaMer survey-

Lancome Definicils

Vichy LiftActiv Retinol HA Eyes

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser

HA, got my eye cream!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 25, 2013)

I only took one La Mer survey (wish I took more because compensation is amazing!) and this is what came in the mail today! kiehls abyssine cream lancome clear brow gel lancome eyeshadow in a really beautiful pink The face cream feels amazing, will use the brow gel, and the eyeshadow is gorgeous!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And today I got the compensation for the second LaMer survey-
> ...


 Awesome!  Thanks for posting, I'm waiting on 3 La Mer survey comps and this is getting me excited to see what I will get.

Love your avatar, btw.

I'm kind of hoping I get a toner but I'd be happy with anything, it's so generous.  I don't use one now regularly and I think I could benefit.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  Maybe the one L'Oreal sent from Lancome will be a good one.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 25, 2013)

I got kiehls sunscreen, lancome defincils mascara, and lacome lip balm. Really excited about everything I got.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 25, 2013)

I gotta say, I'm feeling shafted right now. I got my compensation for the foundation study I did...





I mean, it's nice and all I guess...but this was for something that required me to wear only certain foundations for 6 days, and this is all I get?? Compared to what you ladies have gotten for just surveys, it seems like nothing!! Oh well.

EDIT: I was looking back through my emails and I wonder if this is the "small" compensation I was supposed to get from answering an email after the study asking which product I preferred...but then, why would I get this before the actual compensation? This is all I've seen from L'Oreal since the study...hmm...


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 25, 2013)

I meant to quote the prior comment see below.


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gotta say, I'm feeling shafted right now. I got my compensation for the foundation study I did...
> 
> ...


 Sensory subjectivity is probably less valuable to them than marketing feedback. Think about which one is more useful to them... do they REALLY want to reformulate a product in its final stages or would they rather create a killer ad campaign? (PS, good marketers can sell anything, so I think this is the answer!)....

.... just my 2cents.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sensory subjectivity is probably less valuable to them than marketing feedback. Think about which one is more useful to them... do they REALLY want to reformulate a product in its final stages or would they rather create a killer ad campaign? (PS, good marketers can sell anything, so I think this is the answer!)....
> ...


 First of all, I have absolutely no idea what the heck you're talking about in your first sentence...English please?

Second of all, like I edited my post to be, I think this that I posted is the "small" compensation they said they would send...but I don't know why I wouldn't have gotten my actual compensation by now as well though.


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for not being clear. When we test actual product, the questions are about the actual product. Did it make your skin feel soft? Did it make you greasy? How long before you wanted to touch it up, things like that. Even though the questions are worded very carefully, to allow them to actually make marketing claims, our answers are subjective. The product is already done and they are fine tuning how they will advertise. When we fill out the long surveys (in the case of the big skin care one, 5 days, many questions each) they are targeting a very specific demographic to make sure that they are getting the information they need to formulate those questions we answer when we actually try a finished product. It's my opinion that the long surveys are more valubale to them than our experience with a product that's already pretty much finished. In one case they are trying to figure out which tree to bark up and in the other, they are just changing the bark. Does that make more sense?
> 
> Yes, I did answer before your edit, but I've been on the panel for about 3 years now, and in my experience, the long surveys always get better compensation than trying a new product. Maybe the 'actual compensation' you're referring to is backed up, as they all have seem to be for the last few bigger surveys. It's easier to send out one item and therefore faster to get out!


 Makes sense, yeah...but even the other studies I've seen on this thread had much better compensation than just a face wash. IMO, that's pretty lame. Now, if that's the compensation for the simple after study survey I answered through email, that's fine.

I don't think it would be backed up since this comp, whatever one it is was shipped about a month ago. I just got it because it was shipped to my school address and they waited until after graduation to forward the mail shipped there, and I would think that all of the compensation would for one study would be shipped at approximately the same time, but this was the only package to come to school in that time frame, and I've been at home 100% since the first week of May, so I would know if something came here...

Also, this was a much, much smaller study than the ones on this thread that are talked about (as shown by the fact that I'm the only one who in this thread that discussed it/being in it -- but the demographic was much smaller too since it was a foundation for African American ladies) -- not trying to sound racist, but I don't know any white person that would be able to wear a foundation in soft sable which is the shade being tested in this particular study.


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (May 25, 2013)

*KeepOnSingin*, did you get a letter with it? They usually list a survey or study number. If you saved your old emails from them you can figure out what it's for.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *KeepOnSingin*, did you get a letter with it? They usually list a survey or study number. If you saved your old emails from them you can figure out what it's for.


 I did get a letter with it, with the study number, but since they said we were getting an additional small compensation for an email survey we did after the study had ended, but for the study, that is where the confusion lies.


----------



## Squidling (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has any one heard anything about the s13-110 survey   it was in an email I got on 4/17 and it said compensation would be sent 2-3 weeks after the survey closed.


I got the same email you did and still haven't received anything. Should we email?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2013)

tbh it might be the only compensation. For a lip balm study where we could only where that lip balm for a week, we got a drug store mascara, having to wear press on nails for a week only got a hand cream, etc. Either way, my survey compensations have been way better than my product testing compensations.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tbh it might be the only compensation. For a lip balm study where we could only where that lip balm for a week, we got a drug store mascara, having to wear press on nails for a week only got a hand cream, etc. Either way, my survey compensations have been way better than my product testing compensations.


 If that was directed towards me, I know it can't be the only compensation.

Here is the email I got regarding the study/compensation --

[SIZE=12pt]Hello KeepOnSingin,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You recently participated in a liquid foundation study, C13-68, for us.  As a follow up to the study, we would like to know *which of the 2 test products you preferred*.  Please respond to this email as soon as possible (preferably before 3:00pm EST) indicating which product you preferred and any reasons why.  You can refer to the sample products by the order in which you tested them (first or second product).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We will send you another small compensation gift (within 3-4 weeks) for responding to this email with your product preference.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you again for your participation![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]L'Oreal USA-Sensorial Testing[/SIZE]

Terminal Avenue

Clark, New Jersey 07066

...so that means there is another compensation package out there somewhere.


----------



## wadedl (May 25, 2013)

Mailman came twice today. First time he brought he brought the sunscreen, mascara and lip balm and the second time he brought the eyeliner, eyeshadow and Abyssine Cream!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mailman came twice today. First time he brought he brought the sunscreen, mascara and lip balm and the second time he brought the eyeliner, eyeshadow and Abyssine Cream!!!!


 That lipstick shade is INCREDIBLE! What is it?!


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

The different compensation all seems so random.. A week long foundation study resulted with one product.. The five day survey was $180ish in products.. But the first people/grops that were sent out the five day surveys recieved almost $300ish worth.. What do you do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad I get to try out new products!


----------



## Dots (May 25, 2013)

Is the survey if u make it through the entire questionairre? Do they send u a product study or survey after u qualify? I don't know since I don't get many and am yet to qualify with any.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 26, 2013)

So you know how they send you compensation after 5 surveys? I received an email last month that if I completed the eyebrow liner survey it counted towards five for me. I completed it and got the comfirmation email and then haven't heard a peep from them or ups. I'm so impatient lol anyone else in the same boat? I'm jelly of all you compensation receiving lovely ladies!


----------



## wadedl (May 26, 2013)

> That lipstick shade is INCREDIBLE! What is it?!


 It is called Coral Electric. When I opened it up it freaked me out a little. It is neon. I realized it was sheer after a good look though. The swatches I have seen online look gorgeous.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you know how they send you compensation after 5 surveys? I received an email last month that if I completed the eyebrow liner survey it counted towards five for me. I completed it and got the comfirmation email and then haven't heard a peep from them or ups. I'm so impatient lol anyone else in the same boat? I'm jelly of all you compensation receiving lovely ladies!


 
I think that was the one where we were confused if they meant it counted as five or one of the five. I did it too, but I've done so many things with confusing wording from loreal I try to just forget that I've done them and be happily surprised when compensation shows up (They've never not sent anything, but it can take longer than they say in the study/survey info). They've also done a ton of studies lately so they might be late getting compensation out. I got an email the other day about a different survey I did having delayed compensation and to expect it beginning of June. I think that was for the la mer one though.


----------



## katlyne (May 26, 2013)

> If that was directed towards me, I know it can't be the only compensation. ...so that means there is another compensation package out there somewhere.


 The face wash you got could very well be for the study itself. I did a foundation study for a week, and "all" I got was a lancome face wash. But I really like it and I'm happy cuz it was free. Not trying to be rude but I think you need some perspective.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 26, 2013)

So if I did the Clinique eye product survey are they compensating for that? I'm confused, is there a way to look at all of the surveys you've completed?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The face wash you got could very well be for the study itself. I did a foundation study for a week, and "all" I got was a lancome face wash. But I really like it and I'm happy cuz it was free. Not trying to be rude but I think you need some perspective.


 Like I've said about 3 times already, I know I'm getting more because they said so. One thing does not equal 2. Also not trying to be rude, but like the email I quoted, they said an "additional" compensation would be sent...so what I have in hand can't be all I'm getting. And, like I said in my OP about the subject "Oh well."


----------



## katlyne (May 26, 2013)

I know, but it probably won't be anything llike the BB cream study or the moisturizer survey.



> Like I've said about 3 times already, I know I'm getting more because they said so. One thing does not equal 2. Also not trying to be rude, but like the email I quoted, they said an "additional" compensation would be sent...so what I have in hand can't be all I'm getting. And, like I said in my OP about the subject "Oh well."


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know, but it probably won't be anything llike the BB cream study or the moisturizer survey.


 Never said it was going to be. Just that I haven't gotten my full compensation.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 26, 2013)

> So if I did the Clinique eye product survey are they compensating for that? I'm confused, is there a way to look at all of the surveys you've completed?


 Yes, that's the survey that I did and recently received compensation for. It's the Clinique Even Better Eyes. Unfortunately, there is no way to see all the surveys you've completed unless you keep track of them yourself. You'll know you have compensation for that study/survey because they will tell you at the beginning or the end of the survey.


----------



## wurly (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same Lancome mascara and Kiehl's sunscreen. Instead of the YSL lipstick, I received the Lancome Baume In Love in 110 Urban Ballet.
> 
> The S13-147 was a skin informational survey (unfortunately, I don't remember the details of this survey).


 I got the same products, except I got 100 Rose In Love. I wasn't sure I would get it. That's a cool bonus.


----------



## Tinkabella (May 27, 2013)

I just did the survey, hopefully they send me an email !


----------



## Jessica Betts (May 27, 2013)

For those ladies who received their compensation for S13-147, 140, or 148 - where do you live, generally? I'm in Wisconsin and I did all three surveys. Dying here!!!


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies who received their compensation for S13-147, 140, or 148 - where do you live, generally? I'm in Wisconsin and I did all three surveys. Dying here!!!


 I live in San Diego.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 28, 2013)

I'm 40 minutes north of san francisco


----------



## wurly (May 28, 2013)

Chicago suburb. Got 147 on Saturday.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

I live in North Carolina and got mine on Saturday.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 28, 2013)

I did the 5 part moisturizer study and my package is out for delivery today! *happy dance* At last! I can't wait!


----------



## mspocket (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the 5 part moisturizer study and my package is out for delivery today! *happy dance* At last! I can't wait!


 hooray! maybe this means mine will come soon too! 



 how'd you find out?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hooray! maybe this means mine will come soon too!
> 
> ...


 I have that MyUPS membership (free) and I got an email yesterday, but didn't see it until this morning! I've also been tracking it for the last week using the 133-T STLU number I found here! Of course then I didn't know for sure it was for me, just for someone in my zip, but now that MyUPS notified me I know it is!


----------



## pride (May 28, 2013)

For the 140, 147, and 148 surveys, does anyone remember if they were all through email or on the site? I can't remember which ones I did but I have one email for 148. That one might be the only one I did. Not knowing is bothering me, I need to start keeping track of what I fill out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the 140, 147, and 148 surveys, does anyone remember if they were all through email or on the site? I can't remember which ones I did but I have one email for 148. That one might be the only one I did. Not knowing is bothering me, I need to start keeping track of what I fill out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just recently started keeping a list for this very reason! I'm listing the survey number, short descripion of content and whether it counts towards 5 or gets compensation on its own. I'm not going to list the informational ones that are non-compensation, no reason to muddy things up.


----------



## mspocket (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that MyUPS membership (free) and I got an email yesterday, but didn't see it until this morning! I've also been tracking it for the last week using the 133-T STLU number I found here! Of course then I didn't know for sure it was for me, just for someone in my zip, but now that MyUPS notified me I know it is!


 pretty jealous of the other person in zip who got their package last month...it's still the only one listed. Now if only I could remember my MyUPS password  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty jealous of the other person in zip who got their package last month...it's still the only one listed. Now if only I could remember my MyUPS password  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmmmm is there a "forgot password" area on their login? Or maybe just create a new account?

I have been paranoid about another person in my zip so I haven't gotten excited about the package until now. I'll probably be that way each time. I'm cynical like that! LOL


----------



## jnm9jem (May 28, 2013)

This may sound stupid, but how do you know if your item has shipped? I received an email that compensation was going to be sent, but not tracking information was provided. Thanks!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may sound stupid, but how do you know if your item has shipped? I received an email that compensation was going to be sent, but not tracking information was provided. Thanks!


 unless you do the MyUPS or search using the ref # the other ladies are talking about here - you won't know!  they don't send a tracking email or anything, it just shows up!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same email you did and still haven't received anything. Should we email?





> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has any one heard anything about the s13-110 survey   it was in an email I got on 4/17 and it said compensation would be sent 2-3 weeks after the survey closed.


 Im still waiting on this one to. Let me know if you receive anything and i'll do the same. Thanks!


----------



## Squidling (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im still waiting on this one to. Let me know if you receive anything and i'll do the same. Thanks!


 This was also the only survey I was accepted for out of, God, 10-15. I did receive the email talking about comp., but do I still need 4 more?


----------



## unicorn (May 28, 2013)

I just took a new survey - I guess it was on foundation? DQ'd on questions about eyeliner, oddly..


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 28, 2013)

Ladies! !!!! Check your account! New survey! I think it's a prequalifier for a home study. I DQd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2013)

Check your surveys, ladies! I checked this morning and nothing, then one popped up over the course of the day because I just checked again and had one! And I QUALIFIED! My first study...I'm excited





Let me know if you qualify!

ETA: Am I allowed to say what it's for? I just want to make sure I'm following the rules!


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies! !!!!
> 
> Check your account! New survey! I think it's a prequalifier for a home study. I DQd.


You beat me! Good work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

DQ'ed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2013)

I use more than one kind of eyeliner.  I chose one and got DQ'd. I wonder if I chose the other if I would have qualified.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

DQ'd at basic demographic (age, dermotologist, skin type) info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (May 28, 2013)

> I use more than one kind of eyeliner.Â  I chose one and got DQ'd. I wonder if I chose the other if I would have qualified.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish we could choose more than one, but I suppose then we might get people choosing them all just to qualify.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your surveys, ladies! I checked this morning and nothing, then one popped up over the course of the day because I just checked again and had one! And I QUALIFIED! My first study...I'm excited
> 
> ...


 I qualified too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sooo excited!!


----------



## page5 (May 28, 2013)

> I use more than one kind of eyeliner.Â  I chose one and got DQ'd. I wonder if I chose the other if I would have qualified.


 That question made me pause too. I chose the type of liner I use most often which is what they were looking for.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use more than one kind of eyeliner.  I chose one and got DQ'd. I wonder if I chose the other if I would have qualified.
> ...


----------



## pinkgemini (May 28, 2013)

Yay! I finally qualified for a study!


----------



## jnm9jem (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQ'd at basic demographic (age, dermotologist, skin type) info.


 Same here!


----------



## pride (May 28, 2013)

I don't even have the survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even have the survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That happens. The past 3 or 4 surveys before this one I didn't even have on my account.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 28, 2013)

Random question, but did anyone ever get compensation for Survey C13-174? I never did...


----------



## Linabunnie (May 28, 2013)

Liquid eyeliner DQ'd me FML!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess that i was correctly DQ'd, because I did choose the type of eyeliner I have been using most, most recently.


 Same here, DQ'd by type of eyeliner. Well actually when it asked how often you use it and if on top or bottom lid. I guess one of those was not what they are looking for


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 28, 2013)

I did not have the last 3 either . This one was the first one in a while.



> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even have the survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Chiajanine (May 28, 2013)

YES!  i qualified!!


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2013)

Yay!! I qualified for my first at home study!!


----------



## DorotaD (May 28, 2013)

DQ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad panda


----------



## StickyLips (May 28, 2013)

I made it in!  First time since the 10 week BB cream study.


----------



## Lainy (May 28, 2013)

I got in!


----------



## AJCorletto (May 28, 2013)

I DQ'd after skin type.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 28, 2013)

I just got my comp for survey S13-148, I believe it's of the La Mer surveys. Included was: Vichy Liftactiv (wrinkle treatment) LancÃ´me Definicils Waterproof Mascara Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Daily Cleanser


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 28, 2013)

DQd on the very last question !!! 



. That was my first survey since the Clairisonic study, thought I would never get one again it was taking so long !


----------



## queenofperil (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQ'd at basic demographic (age, dermotologist, skin type) info.


 Same here. This is how I feel every time I take one of these stupid things and NEVER qualify: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJTrD3R5cj0&amp;t=4m50s


----------



## paralegalatl (May 28, 2013)

I was kicked off during the demographic section :/


----------



## melonz (May 28, 2013)

DQ'd. Bleh! Got to the last page too. =/


----------



## barbyechick (May 28, 2013)

DQed on a home study on ethnicity again, dangit 

dont they know im itching for something to qualify for lol


----------



## Jeaniney (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed on a home study on ethnicity again, dangit
> 
> dont they know im itching for something to qualify for lol


 How do you know it's for ethnicity?  When I took it, it also asked my skin type and a few other questions on the same page as ethnicity.  It could just be an age group has already filled up.  Who knows though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!


 me too


----------



## cutie1230802 (May 28, 2013)

Sa



> me tooÂ


 Same here kicked after ethnic question


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 28, 2013)

no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my comp for survey S13-148, I believe it's of the La Mer surveys.
> 
> Included was:
> ...


 I got that today too. I think it is for one if the La Mer surveys too. This is my third package. I think I did two La Mer and one Clinique eye cream survey.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 28, 2013)

DQ'd on ethnicity.  Sometimes I think they have only so many slots for so many different things - age, ethnicity, area, etc. and then they slowly fill up and those of us who reply a little later might be too late.  Is it weird that I don't mind at all that I dq'd?  I'm just happy that some of our ladies made it, I love hearing about the different comps.  Thanks for the heads up, guys.  I like trying even if I don't get in.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

> DQ'd on ethnicity. Â Sometimes I think they have only so many slots for so many different things - age, ethnicity, area, etc. and then they slowly fill up and those of us who reply a little later might be too late. Â


 I'm pretty much one hundred percent certain this is the case. It's standard procedure for things like this.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my comp for survey S13-148, I believe it's of the La Mer surveys.
> 
> Included was:
> ...


 Nice.  I've never tried the Kiehl's Rare Earth Cleanser.  I thought maybe it was similar to the Shea Terra Black Rosehips cleanser which I love but it looks like it's got white clay and other good stuff in it instead.  I like trying new deep pore cleansers.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty much one hundred percent certain this is the case. It's standard procedure for things like this.


 Nice.  Good to know.  Thanks!  I'm always curious about how stuff like this works.


----------



## Kelli (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you know it's for ethnicity?  When I took it, it also asked my skin type and a few other questions on the same page as ethnicity.  It could just be an age group has already filled up.  Who knows though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For me ethnicity was the only question on the page. After it asked for my skin type, there was a separate page with the ethnicity question. I wonder if there were two different surveys. The one I did said it was for a 24 Hour wear product, and the study number was STLU C13-221.

I, too, was dq'd for ethnicity.


----------



## Lainy (May 28, 2013)

Anyone else completed the informational hair survey not too long ago.... it was for thin/fine hair. Did it count as five surveys or one? The wording as kind of weird.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

I think it was for one of five



> Anyone else completed the informational hair survey not too long ago.... it was for thin/fine hair. Did it count as five surveys or one? The wording as kind of weird. Â


----------



## Lumaday (May 28, 2013)

I just got something from L'Oreal in the mail with a letter saying I completed five surveys, it is Lancome Nutrix Royal Body lotion.  The last time I got a gift for five surveys it was around 5 items.  Does this seem normal?

Thanks!


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got something from L'Oreal in the mail with a letter saying I completed five surveys, it is Lancome Nutrix Royal Body lotion.  The last time I got a gift for five surveys it was around 5 items.  Does this seem normal?
> 
> Thanks!


 I have only gotten one for 5 surveys so far and I only received one item which was an eyeshadow quad.


----------



## Lumaday (May 28, 2013)

Ok thanks!  This is a nice surprise to get, I live in Denver and it's so dry here that my skin definitely needs a good moisturizer!  I am surprised because I had emailed them a week or two ago asking about compensation for one of the surveys that was mislabeled in an email that you would get compensation for one survey but was actually one towards five.  The person who emailed me back said she was sorry for the typo, but that I had 4 surveys towards my 5.  I haven't taken any since then, but this letter says I have done 5.  Sooo... not really sure what's going on!

Last time for 5 surveys they sent me Kiehl's eye makeup remover, a Lancome face mask, a Lancome eyeshadow quad, Lancome mascara, and something else I can't remember.... so maybe it's just random or whatever they feel like throwing in a package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2013)

> Anyone else completed the informational hair survey not too long ago.... it was for thin/fine hair. Did it count as five surveys or one? The wording as kind of weird. Â


 I'm not sure because after I completed that survey it said "you will receive your gift in approximately 6 weeks". I even took a screen shot of it so I would remember.


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2013)

Here's the screen shot of the last page of the hair survey


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 28, 2013)

yay I got in the eyeliner study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the screen shot of the last page of the hair survey


 I didn't get that message. Was your survey about Nioxin?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

I didn't get the eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as soon as I said my race it kicked me out.  I knew I should have checked earlier in the day for surveys.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

Oh and I got my comp for S13-140 today and one of the items was Lancome Color Design Sensational Effects Eye Shadow in the color All That Sparkles and I am totally in love.  It is gorgeous! I haven't tried the Urban Decay Moondust eye shadows but I would guess that they are similar.

I got this eyeshadow ($19), the brown eyebrow gel by Lancome ($24), and Kiehl's Abyssine Cream ($48), thats a lot of stuff for just one survey.


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2013)

> I didn't get that message. Was your survey about Nioxin?


 This was a survey a little while back for people with fine/thin hair....not sure what product it was for.


----------



## SherriC (May 28, 2013)

> I DQ'd after skin type.


 I DQ'd at skin type too. I was so excited to see a survey available. Maybe next time!


----------



## barbyechick (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you know it's for ethnicity?  When I took it, it also asked my skin type and a few other questions on the same page as ethnicity.  It could just be an age group has already filled up.  Who knows though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh bc i made it through the age and demographics (prior page) and then got kicked out after the ethnicity question, usually when i get kicked out for age it kicks me out right after that one


----------



## barbyechick (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got something from L'Oreal in the mail with a letter saying I completed five surveys, it is Lancome Nutrix Royal Body lotion.  The last time I got a gift for five surveys it was around 5 items.  Does this seem normal?
> 
> Thanks!


 the compensations sometimes seem random from descriptions, they're so different in value!


----------



## breech (May 28, 2013)

I just got dq'd on ethnicity as well. When we get dq'd does still count as a completed survey? I have done way more than 5 survey's and have never received anything... Just confused.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

No survey for me




lol


----------



## kat46 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *breech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got dq'd on ethnicity as well. When we get dq'd does still count as a completed survey? I have done way more than 5 survey's and have never received anything... Just confused.


 That was just a pre-qualifier. Those don't count. Only when you make it through the pre-qualifier, then complete the survey, does it count. They will tell you at the end if it counts as one of five.


----------



## Jessica Betts (May 29, 2013)

Well at least one of my La Mer comps is at the post office, with postage due of 2.23. Grrrr.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2013)

I qualified!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

I just got my invite to join the panel!!! OMG so so so excited, I can start logging in and checking for surveys instead of just living vicariously through you all!  








(I may have actually done this dance when I saw the email!)

(FYI, if you've signed up but not heard back yet, it took about 3 weeks from when I signed up to get my invite!)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 29, 2013)

Got my compensation from the 5 part moisturizer study! What a haul!!!

L'oreal Color Riche Nail Lingerie in Bling Addict 
L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Shampoo 
L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Conditioner 
Garnier Skin Renew Daily Moisture Lotion Anti-Sun Damage 
Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Puff eye roller 
Lancome Virtuose Black Carat Mascara 
Lancome La Laque Fever Lipshine in Pink Gravity 
Lancome Liner Design Gel eyeliner in Trendy Grey 
Lancome Color Design Infinite eyeshadow in Espresso 
Lancome Creme Radiance Cream to Foam Cleanser

Best compensation I've had to date! It was like Christmas at my house last night! LOL


----------



## volcomdawl (May 29, 2013)

Was it for the 5 informational surveys? I just got mine and it was Kiehls Creme De Corps body lotion ($29.50).


----------



## Xiang (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my invite to join the panel!!! OMG so so so excited, I can start logging in and checking for surveys instead of just living vicariously through you all!
> 
> ...


 Yay!

I wonder why it takes longer to get the invite now. I got my invite literally the next morning after I signed up a few months ago. But I suggested a friend to sign up about two weeks ago and she still hadn't gotten an invite yet.


----------



## volcomdawl (May 29, 2013)

I DQed on the ethnicity page too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I wonder why it takes longer to get the invite now. I got my invite literally the next morning after I signed up a few months ago. But I suggested a friend to sign up about two weeks ago and she still hadn't gotten an invite yet.


 They've been advertising the Test Panel - I saw it mentioned in two magazines (not sure which ones, I think All You - the one with all the coupons - was one), and on a website recently (a Yahoo! article on "how to get free stuff!") so I imagine they've gotten a bunch of requests lately.  I'm sure many of those people will sign up, easily get discouraged, then never log in again.

I plan on stalking for surveys every morning!  Muahaha!!! 



  thanks to this thread, I know it may be months before I get anything.


----------



## mckondik (May 29, 2013)

. I did a 4 visit conditioner study at the Solon facility and this was my compensation. I am kicking myself that I wasn't assertive enough to ask for a pass to the store! I got Kiehl's creme de corps Vichy Purete Thermale purifying foaming cleanser Revitalift Triple Power deep acting moisturizer Revitalift anti-wrinkle and firming eyecream L'oreal Magic Perfecting base L'Oreal colourriche lipstick in sheer linen Lancome Color Design eyeshadow in hotness Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara YSL liquid eyeliner moire L'Oreal nail lingerie


----------



## Tinkabella (May 29, 2013)

I signed up the day before yesterday and they said the would send me an email. I never received it, so yesterday I sent them an email and when I woke up this morning, they said I qualified and gave me my log in info. Im still not off my happy high lol


----------



## jnm9jem (May 29, 2013)

Got my compensation today for 2 surveys I completed:

S13-148





Vichy Liftactiv Retinol HA Night

Lancome Definicils Waterproof Mascara in Black

Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Daily Cleanser

S13-140





Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +

Lancome Color Design Matte Eyeshadow in Pink Pearls

Lancome Art Liner in Cinnamon

I am so completely thrilled with what I got!!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2013)

> Got my compensation today for 2 surveys I completed: Which surveys were they? I haven't been keeping track of the survey numbers. S13-148
> 
> Vichy Liftactiv Retinol HA Night Lancome Definicils Waterproof Mascara in Black Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Daily Cleanser S13-140
> 
> Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + Lancome Color Design Matte Eyeshadow in Pink Pearls Lancome Art Liner in Cinnamon I am so completely thrilled with what I got!!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2013)

Which surveys were they? I haven't been keeping track of the survey numbers.


----------



## Xiang (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They've been advertising the Test Panel - I saw it mentioned in two magazines (not sure which ones, I think All You - the one with all the coupons - was one), and on a website recently (a Yahoo! article on "how to get free stuff!") so I imagine they've gotten a bunch of requests lately.  I'm sure many of those people will sign up, easily get discouraged, then never log in again.
> ...


Oh wow, that means they are most likely swamped with applicants then. And sometimes the surveys come up in the morning, sometimes in the afternoon. I think the latest I've seen one pop up was around 2:30pm PST. Thought that was kinda odd, haha.


----------



## wurly (May 29, 2013)

I just got my gift for S13-140. Lancome eyeshadow in Drama (shimmery purple), Lancome artliner in Noir, and Kiehl's Cryste Marine Ultra Riche lifting and firming cream. Cool. By the way, I'm in Chicago suburbs.


----------



## OiiO (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which surveys were they? I haven't been keeping track of the survey numbers.


 La Mer Soft and Creme de La Mer


----------



## jnm9jem (May 29, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tameloy* 




Which surveys were they? I haven't been keeping track of the survey numbers.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

La Mer Soft and Creme de La Mer
Exactly!


----------



## sarrahm (May 29, 2013)

This is what I got for the month long conditioner study. I am absolutely ecstatic about it all.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 29, 2013)

That is awesome!



> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (May 29, 2013)

woop woop came home to my 148 compenation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got the same stuff as the previous posters.


----------



## Jessica Betts (May 29, 2013)

Got my comp for the La Mer surveys!


----------



## sbeam36 (May 29, 2013)

I juat logged in for the first time today. I'm excited to start this! Youball have gotten some pretty cool stuff. I did a few surveys they had on there, but I'm not sure what it all meant. Lol


----------



## breech (May 29, 2013)

Left a message with loreal as I have done quite a few surveys with no compensation yet. No response yet...unusual they always responded in the past. I hope I get something i am starting to think they are sending it to a wrong address


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2013)

I'm jelly of the Creme de Corps. I love that stuff! Lots of great compensations!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *breech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Left a message with loreal as I have done quite a few surveys with no compensation yet. No response yet...unusual they always responded in the past. I hope I get something i am starting to think they are sending it to a wrong address


 Are you sure they were informational surveys and not qualifying surveys?


----------



## breech (May 30, 2013)

Yes, the survey's say informational and although I don't track survey numbers... They were similar to the numbers that everyone is posting such as S13- ... so on.


----------



## kriishu (May 30, 2013)

I signed up more than a week ago and still no response from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yesterday I even sent them an email but no response to that either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUUU


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up more than a week ago and still no response from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yesterday I even sent them an email but no response to that either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUUU


It took me about a week and a half to two weeks, don't give up hope yet!


----------



## amberlamps (May 30, 2013)

Today, I got a big face wash (green tube, too lazy to go get). It's a 3-in-1 wash/mask/scrub thing.. sounds interesting, too bad I just bought a new face wash 2 days ago.. and a yellow tube mascara for compensation for surveys. Wasn't expecting them and thought it was something I ordered from eBay in the middle of April (still haven't received 



). Cool beans.


----------



## mckondik (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today, I got a big face wash (green tube, too lazy to go get). It's a 3-in-1 wash/mask/scrub thing.. sounds interesting, too bad I just bought a new face wash 2 days ago.. and a yellow tube mascara for compensation for surveys. Wasn't expecting them and thought it was something I ordered from eBay in the middle of April (still haven't received
> 
> ...


  Me too!   I was happy to see an extra package in my mail today.  With my compensation for the month long conditioner study and subscription box obsession, I now have enough face wash and mascara to last me a lifetime or 3


----------



## SenoritaJ (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today, I got a big face wash (green tube, too lazy to go get). It's a 3-in-1 wash/mask/scrub thing.. sounds interesting, too bad I just bought a new face wash 2 days ago.. and a yellow tube mascara for compensation for surveys. Wasn't expecting them and thought it was something I ordered from eBay in the middle of April (still haven't received
> 
> ...


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Me too!   I was happy to see an extra package in my mail today.  With my compensation for the month long conditioner study and subscription box obsession, I now have enough face wash and mascara to last me a lifetime or 3 





 


Does anyone remember what this one was for? I know it was for informational survey IS 13-001 but can't recall


----------



## Jaly (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my compensation today for 2 surveys I completed:
> 
> ...


 Awesome!

I got my thank you in the mail today for S 13-140 as well!

I got the same Kiehl's cream, Lancome Brow Gel &amp; Lancome eye shadow in "All that sparkles"

I was pleasantly surprised to say the least as the survey only took me 5 minutes to fill out!


----------



## Pixistyx (May 31, 2013)

I also got the compensation for S13-140 --

Vichy Liftactiv Retinol HA Night

Lancome Definicils Waterproof Mascara in Black

Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Daily Cleanser

I have a question for those who also got this same compensation. For the Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Cleanser, when you unscrewed the cap, was it sealed underneath? I'm just asking because mine was not sealed and I've noticed that other cleansers, etc that Loreal has sent me have usually been sealed in some way and I'm afraid this one is a "used" one or has been opened before because some of the cleanser was kind of messy coming out of the tube when I unscrewed the cap. I'm wondering if I should email Loreal to ask about it. No biggie but I just wanted to know what others noticed about their cleansers. Thanks!

Congrats to everyone who is getting into surveys and getting their long-awaited compensation!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today, I got a big face wash (green tube, too lazy to go get). It's a 3-in-1 wash/mask/scrub thing.. sounds interesting, too bad I just bought a new face wash 2 days ago.. and a yellow tube mascara for compensation for surveys. Wasn't expecting them and thought it was something I ordered from eBay in the middle of April (still haven't received
> 
> ...


 I got that for another oneand used it once as a mask and I had so many whiteheads pop up it was sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't used it again lol.


----------



## pride (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pixistyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the compensation for S13-140 --
> 
> ...


 Hm...mine wasn't sealed either. this is actually the first time I've used something from Kiehl's so I realize now I didn't even pay attention. Welp...already used it twice hahah! Face has not fallen off...yet...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 31, 2013)

I Emailed L'Oreal about survey S13-110  so I'll see what they say.

ADDED:

here is their response.

[SIZE=12pt]S13-110 is a ONE towards FIVE SURVEY. In the original email it did say ONE for ONE {in error}. When you logged onto Survey Monkey it was correct and stated it counted towards five.[/SIZE]

Jane Magie

Consumer Testing L'Oreal USA

Terminal Avenue

Clark, NJ 07066

some times the compensations seem a bit uneven....


----------



## amberlamps (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## paralegalatl (May 31, 2013)

Got my comp for a survey! 

Garnier The Ultimate 3-Way Clean Cleanser

Maybelline The Colossal Volum Mascara

Yay me!


----------



## Pixistyx (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm...mine wasn't sealed either. this is actually the first time I've used something from Kiehl's so I realize now I didn't even pay attention. Welp...already used it twice hahah! Face has not fallen off...yet...


 Ok, thanks for letting me know about yours! I was worried there for a minute!   I can't wait to use it cuz my pores sure need the attention!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 31, 2013)

Got this in the mail today for information survey 13-001


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 31, 2013)

> Got this in the mail today for information survey 13-001 :yesss:


 I got the exact stuff in the mail too. Does anyone know or remember what 13-001 is for? Is it the volumizing shampoo and conditioner survey?


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 31, 2013)

> Got this in the mail today for information survey 13-001 :yesss:


 I got the exact stuff in the mail too. Does anyone know or remember what 13-001 is for? Is it the volumizing shampoo and conditioner survey?


----------



## arbrosepetal (May 31, 2013)

> I got the exact stuff in the mail too. Does anyone know or remember what 13-001 is for? Is it the volumizing shampoo and conditioner survey?


 I was just coming to ask the same thing. I only had one other survey that said compensation was involved.


----------



## hindsighting (May 31, 2013)

Got the Garnier face wash and mascara today and was wondering what it was for too. I was expecting a compensation with 3 items from the Clinique eye survey so I'm confused. Should have been keeping track of everything lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Got my stuff today for the Clairsonic study! Face wash smells awesome, if I like it I hope someone else can figure out what it is!!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 1, 2013)

> I got the exact stuff in the mail too. Does anyone know or remember what 13-001 is for? Is it the volumizing shampoo and conditioner survey?


 I got the same 2 things today. Yes, it was for the volumizing hair survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my stuff today for the Clairsonic study! Face wash smells awesome, if I like it I hope someone else can figure out what it is!!!!


 Is that the one that starts on the 10th? Because my mom should be getting her's soon since it starts next week.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the one that starts on the 10th? Because my mom should be getting her's soon since it starts next week.


Oooo yes, I hope so, I'm waiting for mine as well!


----------



## pride (Jun 2, 2013)

I got the comp for IS 13-001 (I guess the hair one?) with the Garnier face wash and Maybelline mascara. I don't really want either product but it was a nice surprise since I'm pretty sure that was the survey I got an error at the very end for so I wasn't sure if it counted.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so bummed, I was in the upcoming study for two Clarisonic heads and cleanser and they overbooked it. They have me a Voluminous mascara and a L'OrÃ©al 48 hr sensitive skin w/ spf 25 moisturizer as compensation for my time. I was so looking forward to the brush heads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Is that the one that starts on the 10th? Because my mom should be getting her's soon since it starts next week.


Yep! Starts the 10


----------



## missionista (Jun 2, 2013)

I got the same face mask/mascara as all the rest of you this weekend.  I can't really use either right now, but hey, trade fodder!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 3, 2013)

Aww I really hope that doesn't happen to my mom again, she had that happen to her in her first study.



> I'm so bummed, I was in the upcoming study for two Clarisonic heads and cleanser and they overbooked it. They have me a Voluminous mascara and a L'OrÃ©al 48 hr sensitive skin w/ spf 25 moisturizer as compensation for my time. I was so looking forward to the brush heads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

My eyeliner study already came in the mail!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 3, 2013)

> My eyeliner study already came in the mail!


 Picture? Haha


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

> Picture? Haha


 Am I allowed to do that? Lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

I just received the Clarisonic products! 2 brush heads and large bottle of a cleanser!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the Clarisonic products! 2 brush heads and large bottle of a cleanser!


 Are they regular brush heads or special ones?


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

> I just received the Clarisonic products! 2 brush heads and large bottle of a cleanser!


 Mine came with one black retractable eyeliner pencil. It's a week long study.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they regular brush heads or special ones?


 One looks like the Sensative brush head,....the other I've never seen before.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the Clarisonic products! 2 brush heads and large bottle of a cleanser!


Yay! I hope that means mine is in my mailbox right now.  It's my first home study and I'm super excited




That, and my new dishwasher is being installed right now too - 5 o'clock better hurry up so I can go play with brushes and dirty dishes LOL


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so bummed, I was in the upcoming study for two Clarisonic heads and cleanser and they overbooked it. They have me a Voluminous mascara and a L'OrÃ©al 48 hr sensitive skin w/ spf 25 moisturizer as compensation for my time. I was so looking forward to the brush heads


 Man, that's a bummer.  I didn't realize that they overbooked people.  I would have been looking forward to the brush heads too.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One looks like the Sensative brush head,....the other I've never seen before.


 does your cleanser smell like cucumbers too!?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does your cleanser smell like cucumbers too!?


Actually, mine doesn't smell like anything




.....either that or my nose is stuffy lol


----------



## moonbunny7 (Jun 3, 2013)

> My eyeliner study already came in the mail!


 I got mine as well but I am going to have to email them because there is no product in the tube and it looked like a interesting product to try


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm so jealous...i don't qualify for anything...and i've only gotten 2 surveys in the past 4 months....boo


----------



## wadedl (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, mine doesn't smell like anything
> ...


 I got my clarisonic stuff today. The cleanser does smell yummy. Cucumbers and maybe a little like some green tea products I have smelled.


----------



## breech (Jun 3, 2013)

> That was just a pre-qualifier. Those don't count. Only when you make it through the pre-qualifier, then complete the survey, does it count. They will tell you at the end if it counts as one of five.


Thanks... That is helpful. I was starting to get disappointed, but now it makes sense. I have gotten dq'd several times so I probably don't have 5 surveys although it seems that way.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 3, 2013)

> I got my clarisonic stuff today. The cleanser does smell yummy. Cucumbers and maybe a little like some green tea products I have smelled.


 That's what I smell too! Smells like a body wash I had awhile ago from The body shop


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my eyeliner today too! Looks like a nice one. I need to remember to read ALL the paperwork before trying to open anything lol...felt like a dummy sitting there pulling on the cap when the directions clearly say "gently twist"


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

> I got my eyeliner today too! Looks like a nice one. I need to remember to read ALL the paperwork before trying to open anything lol...felt like a dummy sitting there pulling on the cap when the directions clearly say "gently twist" :doh:


 Don't feel bad...I did the same thing. Lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my eyeliner today too!


----------



## Tinkabella (Jun 3, 2013)

I check in everyday and i don't even have on survey!! This is crud!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Sigh* I filled out the registration for this panel weeks ago and sent an email to CS. Still haven't heard anything.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 3, 2013)

It'll randomly show up in your inbox one day. All the spots might be filled up right now or something. Who knows. They might be busy.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It'll randomly show up in your inbox one day. All the spots might be filled up right now or something. Who knows. They might be busy.


 True.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm, if the instructions you get with the test product give a set time to take certain product questionnaires, are the times they give you time zone sensitive? Do I need to adjust the times they give me to my time zone?

Sorry if it's a silly question.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, if the instructions you get with the test product give a set time to take certain product questionnaires, are the times they give you time zone sensitive? Do I need to adjust the times they give me to my time zone?
> 
> Sorry if it's a silly question.


I was actually wondering the same thing. On the website it says 8:00am to 8:30am. Hate to say it but I'm QUITE asleep at that time lol. The instructions do not list a specific time, and from what I recall I believe originally the website said disregard the date and time...or am I not remembering correctly?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2013)

> I was actually wondering the same thing. On the website it says 8:00am to 8:30am. Hate to say it but I'm QUITE asleep at that time lol. The instructions do not list a specific time, and from what I recall I believe originally the website said disregard the date and time...or am I not remembering correctly?


 Yep they said ignore the 8am part. I think we can do it anytime as long as we do it each day. My instructions don't specify a time either.


----------



## pride (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else do the S13-131 home study for face/body sunscreen?

I got a package in the mail today that said "you will not be able to participate due to the overbooking of the study. We did not receive enough test products for everyone who signed up."

But...I already _finished_ that study like 2 weeks ago and did all the surveys. I got a consolation gift (another face cleanser, that's three I've received in a week and I really don't need so many face cleansers, haha!).

Just wondering if anyone else got this and if what I got was actually the comp for the study and they just printed out the wrong letter or something.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jun 4, 2013)

> Anyone else do the S13-131 home study for face/body sunscreen? I got a package in the mail today that said "you will not be able to participate due to the overbooking of the study. We did not receive enough test products for everyone who signed up." But...I alreadyÂ _finished_ that study like 2 weeks ago and did all the surveys. I got a consolation gift (another face cleanser, that's three I've received in a week and I really don't need so many face cleansers, haha!). Just wondering if anyone else got this and if what I got was actually the comp for the study and they just printed out the wrong letter or something.


 I got the exact same thing and I participated in the study plus returned the sunscreen like they asked. I just emailed them and asked. PS I got my 4th moisturizer in so I know the feeling.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sigh* I filled out the registration for this panel weeks ago and sent an email to CS. Still haven't heard anything.


 

Same here.. been waiting for 2 or 3 weeks now.. maybe longer



Maybe this week I'll get lucky.. fingers crossed!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Same here.. been waiting for 2 or 3 weeks now.. maybe longer :scared: Maybe this week I'll get lucky.. fingers crossed!


 *fingers crossed* These studies sound awesome.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 5, 2013)

So the eyeliner...tried it yesterday because I just couldn't wait...won't give my opinion on it just yet...other than that I too was confused about the top!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> So the eyeliner...tried it yesterday because I just couldn't wait...won't give my opinion on it just yet...other than that I too was confused about the top!


 Lol, I think everyone who initially got it and didn't read the instructions was! I like that feature, though.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 5, 2013)

In regards to the other lovely lady who did survey S13-110, I emailed them because I was unsure and received this response:

"S13-110 is a ONE towards FIVE SURVEY. In the original email it did say ONE for ONE {in error}. When you logged onto Survey Monkey it was correct and stated it counted towards five.

The following day a email was sent out explaining the survey was One towards the Five Informational Surveyâ€™s needed.

I apologize for the confusion and look forward to you future participation.

Thank you,

Jane Magie"

I have never, to date, received an email saying that there was an error or that it was a one for five. Ever. I save all of my L'Oreal emails s that I can keep track and there is not a single email stating that.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to the other lovely lady who did survey S13-110, I emailed them because I was unsure and received this response:
> 
> ...


I emailed them and the response I got said it was 1 of 5 and that it was wrong in the first email but at the end of the survey it said 1 of 5...  Kinda made my upset because some people are getting 3 high end products for each of 3 surveys.  It makes me wonder why some surveys get better compensations then others. IDK but I can't complain for getting free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them and the response I got said it was 1 of 5 and that it was wrong in the first email but at the end of the survey it said 1 of 5...  Kinda made my upset because some people are getting 3 high end products for each of 3 surveys.  It makes me wonder why some surveys get better compensations then others. IDK but I can't complain for getting free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think it all depends on how useful the information they are getting is and how small a demographic they are looking it. I don't have a good example for them, but for some reason this came into my head...if they wanted info about how people liked crest toothpaste, they would have no problem filling it so the compensation would be small, while if they wanted info for people who used marvis toothpaste, there would be a much smaller pool and therefore the information would be harder to get and more valuable to them, so they'd give bigger compensation. I don't even know if that is right, but its my wildest guess.


----------



## ashleylayne (Jun 5, 2013)

After weeks of checking, I FINALLY got my first survey today. But of course it shut me out after they asked me my race.... hahahaha just my luck.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I think everyone who initially got it and didn't read the instructions was! I like that feature, though.


 Me too. It was just confusing at first.


----------



## Lesler (Jun 6, 2013)

> After weeks of checking, I FINALLY got my first survey today. But of course it shut me out after they asked me my race.... hahahaha just my luck.


 Same here ðŸ˜


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sigh* I filled out the registration for this panel weeks ago and sent an email to CS. Still haven't heard anything.





> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleylayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After weeks of checking, I FINALLY got my first survey today. But of course it shut me out after they asked me my race.... hahahaha just my luck.


 me, too. my first one to try to qualify (after my initial joining) and I dq'ed at ethnicity. I hope I get one soon! You guys are all posting such amazing things for comp!!! Congrats!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I waited a couple of weeks then got impatient and filled out the registration again using the exact same information. I had an invitation within a couple of days.


 Yeah I signed up again with another email address yesterday and got accepted today. I think I dq'ed on all 4 surveys though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2013)

First survey!  DQ'ed on what type of shampoos I use.  Still... FIRST SURVEY!  Yay!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First survey!  DQ'ed on what type of shampoos I use.  Still... FIRST SURVEY!  Yay!!!


 Congrats! I just finished that one - I think I made it through that one. 

How do you know if you got accepted for a study?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## breech (Jun 6, 2013)

New survey for shampoo popped up today, but I was dq'd so technically I did not make it to the informational survey that would have qualified for compensation.... Sad... So so sad.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

dq'd from first one on race. dq'd from hair survey on my shampoo brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those were my first surveys since the foundation study I did in march. I'm sad. lol


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! I just finished that one - I think I made it through that one.
> 
> How do you know if you got accepted for a study?


 if it said "thank you for your participation, unfortunately this study is not right for you..." blah blah blah. you didn't get in. if it said something about "IF AND WHEN" then you got in. if they end up doing the study


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay I made it through the shampoo informational survey.  I think that should put me at 3 or 4 toward the 5 needed for compensation.  Cool!  What kind of stuff are people getting for completing 5 surveys?  2-3 products?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if it said "thank you for your participation, unfortunately this study is not right for you..." blah blah blah. you didn't get in. if it said something about "IF AND WHEN" then you got in. if they end up doing the study


 This, also usually if you get accepted it will put an appointment on your calendar for the day the study starts, for home studies at least. For informational surveys I feel like they just always show up in my email randomly after an "if and when" response to a qualifying survey.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

DQ'd from the shampoo survey at brands. I use a lot of different brands (yay, subscription boxes!) but none that were listed.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing ever showed up in my mailbox about a home study-- I just check every day and it was there this AM. Is this normal? I have been checking SPAM folder, too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing ever showed up in my mailbox about a home study-- I just check every day and it was there this AM. Is this normal? I have been checking SPAM folder, too.


 I've never gotten an email for a home study, only informational surveys they do through survey monkey.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it all the way through the shampoo survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got dissed at the brands I've used part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay, made it through the shampoo survey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kriishu (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I signed up again with another email address yesterday and got accepted today. I think I dq'ed on all 4 surveys though.


Alrighty.. I'm going to do the same.. We'll see what happens


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 6, 2013)

DQed on brands of shampoo.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to take the shampoo questionnaire, but it keeps getting stuck when it wants me to list all of the items for a particular brand that I've used. Every time I list them and click continue, it just takes me back to the same page and highlights in red that I need to fill in the info to continue. Dang...this would have been my first one that I didn't DQ.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to take the shampoo questionnaire, but it keeps getting stuck when it wants me to list all of the items for a particular brand that I've used. Every time I list them and click continue, it just takes me back to the same page and highlights in red that I need to fill in the info to continue. Dang...this would have been my first one that I didn't DQ.


 ME TOO!!!!!!  i'm super annoyed


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

I DQ'ed at brands too. Makes me want to switch products on a daily basis so I wouldn't be lying if I told them I used everything. LOL


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol. If only it didn't have a limit of 6!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

I dq'ed on the brands, as well. Not a big deal, since I'm enrolled in another study. Which makes me realize, I've only qualified for eye liner studies. . Is that odd?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I dq'ed on the brands, as well. Not a big deal, since I'm enrolled in another study. Which makes me realize, I've only qualified for eye liner studies. . Is that odd?


 I only ever get foundation! lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm still having this issue - I'm trying to take the shampoo questionnaire, but it keeps getting stuck when it wants me to list all of the items for a particular brand that I've used. Every time I list them and click continue, it just takes me back to the same page and highlights in red that I need to fill in the info to continue - and i emailed them about it!  Nothing back thus far


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

> I only ever get foundation! lol


 A few more of us and we'd make a while face! Lol


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first four surveys when you sign up are just baseline surveys - they establish your details to qualify you for future surveys.  You don't actually DQ from them, as far as I know!


 Oh okay thanks!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if it said "thank you for your participation, unfortunately this study is not right for you..." blah blah blah. you didn't get in. if it said something about "IF AND WHEN" then you got in. if they end up doing the study





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This, also usually if you get accepted it will put an appointment on your calendar for the day the study starts, for home studies at least. For informational surveys I feel like they just always show up in my email randomly after an "if and when" response to a qualifying survey.


 Ahhh, thanks! good to know!


----------



## pride (Jun 6, 2013)

DQ'd on brands too. I'm glad to even see this survey, I felt like I wasn't even getting them anymore!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 6, 2013)

oh no! i logged in and saw a prequalifier for a hair survey and walked away to make coffee, i had to refresh (log back in) and it disappeared.

damn my morning caffeine needs! lol thats the first survey i've gotten in ...forever


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no! i logged in and saw a prequalifier for a hair survey and walked away to make coffee, i had to refresh (log back in) and it disappeared.
> 
> damn my morning caffeine needs! lol thats the first survey i've gotten in ...forever


 Apparently I took too long filling in which specific products of the brand I use (I had to google and find the exact names!) because when I tried to progress it told me the time had expired.  I freaked out and went back to the main page -- luckily it was listed under "Incomplete Surveys."  Maybe take another look?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 6, 2013)

DQ'd on brands as well. Congrats to you ladies that made it through!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 6, 2013)

DQ'd on brands, booooo.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2013)

still was never able to complete it because of that one damn question not moving past when i'd click completed - and now the survey is gone!  ugh


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still was never able to complete it because of that one damn question not moving past when i'd click completed - and now the survey is gone!  ugh


 That stinks! I just got an email that they are looking into it and will contact me later. I do still have it in my incomplete surveys...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup DQ on brands....*sigh*


----------



## Jaly (Jun 6, 2013)

No eyeliner testing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was so excited to see it showed up on my screen!

I'd love to test some eye liners.....  

congrats on those that got in on that survey!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First survey!  DQ'ed on what type of shampoos I use.  Still... FIRST SURVEY!  Yay!!!


I DQ'd there as well....I wonder why that one seems so particular lol


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Apparently I took too long filling in which specific products of the brand I use (I had to google and find the exact names!) because when I tried to progress it told me the time had expired.  I freaked out and went back to the main page -- luckily it was listed under "Incomplete Surveys."  Maybe take another look?


 no it wasn't there either but i just logged in and it showed up again! and then i DQed on brands lol, although funny enough i feel I have used 90% of those listed so it was a matter of picking the most recent


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. If only it didn't have a limit of 6!


Right! I'm like....do I HAVE to narrow it down to 6? Because I've tried almost all of them!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I DQ'd on brands too. So if you DQ it doesn't count toward the 5 needed?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I DQ'd on brands too. So if you DQ it doesn't count toward the 5 needed?


 Right.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I DQ'd on brands too. So if you DQ it doesn't count toward the 5 needed?





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right.


 Booooooo lol


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Well fiddle faddle. Thanks!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 6, 2013)

Yaay I passed the hair product survey!! Is this going to be a study? lol sorry this is my first time getting through one of these.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That stinks! I just got an email that they are looking into it and will contact me later. I do still have it in my incomplete surveys...


 i got the same email - however it showed back up and i was able to get it to go thru at about 12EST - just before i left for lunch.


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2013)

Woohoo! I made it through the hair survey as well!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! I made it through the hair survey as well!


Congrats! (aka I'm so jelly lol)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right! I'm like....do I HAVE to narrow it down to 6? Because I've tried almost all of them!


 I DQ'd and I have barely used any of those.  Hmm I wonder what they were looking for.


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats! (aka I'm so jelly lol)


 I'm usually pretty unlucky with their qualifiers so I was quite surprised lol!

I wish there was a way to see how many informational surveys you've completed - it'd be nice to know how close we are to 5!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 6, 2013)

I've only had one survey, and wasn't successful with that one. I keep hoping...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 6, 2013)

I DQ'd after the 'brands' question as well!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually pretty unlucky with their qualifiers so I was quite surprised lol!
> 
> I wish there was a way to see how many informational surveys you've completed - it'd be nice to know how close we are to 5!


 I got all the way through as well! First one so I am excited!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaay I passed the hair product survey!! Is this going to be a study? lol sorry this is my first time getting through one of these.


 I think this is simply an informal survey. If I understood it right with 5 informal surveys completed you get a thank you but it is not an actual study.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jun 6, 2013)

I just DQ'd on brands too, I put Organix. Maybe they want us not to have used one of their brands, since it seems that all of those belong to l'oreal. I don't know, just a thought....


----------



## Chiajanine (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is simply an informal survey. If I understood it right with 5 informal surveys completed you get a thank you but it is not an actual study.


I think if you pass all 5, maybe it will be a study?!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> I think if you pass all 5, maybe it will be a study?!


 The survey I took and dq'd from was a pre-qualifier to get into the actual survey that will count towards the five. They don't send out anything for the pre-qualifiers.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually pretty unlucky with their qualifiers so I was quite surprised lol!
> 
> *I wish there was a way to see how many informational surveys you've completed - it'd be nice to know how close we are to 5!*


 I agree. I have been a member for 9 months and have never gotten a study and it would be nice to know how many (if any!) informational surveys I have done. I think I have had one is all, but who knows!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 6, 2013)

Kelli: It tells you up front before question 1 that it'll count towards your 5.

I don't even remember how long ago I joined, but I've never actually passed any of their surveys yet.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it through the hair survey. It was just informational. You gotta be fast on filling out specific products though...sheesh.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kelli: It tells you up front before question 1 that it'll count towards your 5.
> 
> I don't even remember how long ago I joined, but I've never actually passed any of their surveys yet.


 Yeah, I've noticed that on one or two surveys I did, but there wasn't anything at the end or anything that said I had completed it,, so I'm not even sure if those surveys actually counted lol.

I haven't passed any either, as much as people seem to around here, though, keeps me hopeful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casby (Jun 6, 2013)

according to the last page I got (for the hair care survey) it was informational and it counts toward the 5 surveys needed for a reward I think the first couple of questions were the prequalifer questions (hair length/which shampoos) and then it moved into more product oriented questions


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DQ'd and I have barely used any of those.  Hmm I wonder what they were looking for.


I dq'd too and haven't used any of them. I've only used Pureology, Kerastaste, and Shikai lately!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it through the hair survey also. I would love to know how many out of the five I already have completed. They should really make that an option on the website.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it through the survey..I'm almost positive this is my 5th.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I just signed up for this...and I have no clue what I'm doing! I just filled out a cosmetic and hair survey. What is all this talk about being DQ'd?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 6, 2013)

> The survey was for wen by chaz dean





> The survey was about Wen by chaz dean in case you were wondering


 Are you supposed to tell everyone?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to tell everyone?


 Well... we normally don't, because otherwise what's the point of this research.

That's how we end up with products that don't work.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> I just signed up for this...and I have no clue what I'm doing! I just filled out a cosmetic and hair survey. What is all this talk about being DQ'd?Â


 That may have just been a sorting hat survey. Once there is a "real" survey ready to roll, there will be a qualifying survey goblet of fire that you have to get through before you get to the survey that will end with compensation goodies. The dq -- disqualification -- happens during the goblet. You might be in the wrong age group, have the wrong type of skin, use the wrong product, etc., and you're out. You might also be in a group (age, skin type, whatever) that fills up after you passed that part of the survey but before you completed the whole thing, so you get tossed after getting to the brand portion of the survey, but the real reason you got kicked was because your age group filled up. Edited because I reconsidered my metaphors and added info about slots filling up!


----------



## Dots (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay! I finally made it all the way through a survey. I cringed everytime I hit continue after a section, afraid that it would say thank u and dq me.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay Dots!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that feeling!!


----------



## Tinkabella (Jun 6, 2013)

My first survey today and I DQ'd on what type of shampoo I use! Ugh!!


----------



## ashleylayne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First survey!  DQ'ed on what type of shampoos I use.  Still... FIRST SURVEY!  Yay!!!


 I just did that one, it was my second one (just got my first survey yesterday actually. 2 surveys in 2 days after weeks of not getting any? WOAH) but i DQ'ed at the same question too!


----------



## Tinkabella (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, did anyone not get DQ'd on that question?


----------



## ashleylayne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tinkabella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, did anyone not get DQ'd on that question?


 Whoever didn't sure is lucky!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 6, 2013)

I took the shampoo survey this morning and am so excited because it is the first survey I have got through without DQing! Yay! I'm going to mark it on my callendar so I'll know when/if I hit 5.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it through the hair survey...I think I've only had 2 informational surveys, though. I wish there was a way to keep track on the site!


----------



## lovelybean (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sorry. I just saw alot of frustrated commented and people who just wanted to know what they were looking for, so i answered.


----------



## Dots (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, so for those that made it through on prrvious surveys, what happens next? Do they send u an email to try and get into the actual study? How long does that usually take? Do u have to rush before all the spots get filled?


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

DQ'ed on brand... *sadfaced* ._.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

I dq'd on the brand too. It was my first one so I'm hopeful for any more that may come my way!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! I finally made it all the way through a survey. I cringed everytime I hit continue after a section, afraid that it would say thank u and dq me.


 ME, TOO!! I made it through!! My first one to count towards the five!! YAY


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I DQ'd there as well....I wonder why that one seems so particular lol


 I LOVE U NEW PIC! 




 You're all like cute n stuff! LOL

And I laugh every time someone says, "I'm so jelly" because immediately the song: PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME starts playing in my head!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 7, 2013)

For those of you who are having issues keeping track of surveys--

I opened NOTEBOOK and made a .txt file I titled lorealtest

Then I put the date I dq'ed and the date I passed a test. 

I am saving this on my desk top and I will be logging each time. 

Maybe this will help if you start a .txt file to keep up? 

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 7, 2013)

EDIT - removed what the informational study was - just in case it's still out there for people to take!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 7, 2013)

I just signed up for the test panel a few days ago and filled out all of the surveys that they had available for me! I hope I get something lol *crosses fingers*


----------



## kriishu (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG! Finally I got accepted.. SO excited!!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 7, 2013)

This new survey is lasting a lot longer than I usually remember surveys being open for.  Maybe they're having a hard time finding their target audience?  Love the Crest vs. Italian brand Marvis toothpaste, that's a great analogy, Jenna.  I was offline yesterday and got the survey today and made it all the way through.  Then I came here to make sure y'all knew there was a "new" survey up and I realize I'm late to the party.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 7, 2013)

> This new survey is lasting a lot longer than I usually remember surveys being open for. Â Maybe they're having a hard time finding their target audience? Â Love the Crest vs. Italian brand Marvis toothpaste, that's a great analogy, Jenna. Â I was offline yesterday and got the survey today and made it all the way through. Â Then I came here to make sure y'all knew there was a "new" survey up and I realize I'm late to the party.


 It's probably because this one is nearl impossible to qualify for :-/


----------



## Quinn Quiver (Jun 7, 2013)

I signed up for L'Oreal test panel about 2-3 weeks ago and my first survey just appeared. It was a hair survey. I did not qualify apparently, I don't know why. How often does L'Oreal send surveys and test products usually?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE U NEW PIC!
> 
> ...


Aw thanks Jamie Joy!



LMAO dancing smiley!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Quinn Quiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for L'Oreal test panel about 2-3 weeks ago and my first survey just appeared. It was a hair survey. I did not qualify apparently, I don't know why. How often does L'Oreal send surveys and test products usually?


I'm wondering the same.. I got accepted today, don't have any surveys yet. Hope it won't take too long!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 7, 2013)

There does not seem to be any pattern to when and how often the surveys appear, except there does seem to be a 30 day grace period between when you completed a product test and the next time you are eligible to test another product. Which means if the product test is to start within 30 days of your latest product test - you will not even get that qualification survey though others might.

There seem to be two types of surveys you can get - a qualification survey or an informational survey.

A qualification survey is just to see if you will  qualify for a future product study. These are the surveys that say "If and when..." in them. These surveys are relatively short compared to informational surveys.

Informational surveys are much longer in length, and at the end of the survey, will let you know that that survey counts as one of the five surveys necessary to receive compensation. You receive survey compensation for every five _*informational*_ surveys.  

It is unclear how L'Oreal chooses who gets an informational survey...

Finally, in my experience, it's best to check this forum for a heads up on open/available surveys. Once L'Oreal gets it's quota of respondents, the survey (either type) seems to disappear from your dashboard. I have only received an available survey email from them once. Every other time I found out through the great ladies on this forum. 



> Quote: Originally Posted by *Quinn Quiver*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quinn Quiver (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the helpful information about the L'Oreal panel tgooberbutt Is that your South Park avatar? I think I should put mine on...but I do like that picture of the gal holding the brushes in a sort of exstatically calm state. Maybe I'll use the gimp image editor and incorporate my south park avatar into that picture.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This new survey is lasting a lot longer than I usually remember surveys being open for.  Maybe they're having a hard time finding their target audience?  Love the Crest vs. Italian brand Marvis toothpaste, that's a great analogy, Jenna.  I was offline yesterday and got the survey today and made it all the way through.  Then I came here to make sure y'all knew there was a "new" survey up and I realize I'm late to the party.
> ...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha! Yes! I've always been a big fan of Southpark (a very smart show!) I also made a Mad Men avatar, but honestly it looked nothing like me. This Southpark one actually kinda does look like me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Quinn Quiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the helpful information about the L'Oreal panel tgooberbutt Is that your South Park avatar? I think I should put mine on...but I do like that picture of the gal holding the brushes in a sort of exstatically calm state. Maybe I'll use the gimp image editor and incorporate my south park avatar into that picture.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 8, 2013)

recently had my first survey in forever...DQed, but at least I know they hadn't forgotten about me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 10, 2013)

Just DQ'd on a home study that uses 2 test products.  I hope you ladies have better luck!!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 10, 2013)

I just dq'd on the skin survey, too.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I DQ'd on the skin survey too. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd also, good luck ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

No survey to be DQ'd from!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 10, 2013)

got the skin survey, saw the first question and knew i was going to DQ, I don't really have any of those concerns. oh well, next one come soon lol


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

I QUALIFIED!!!!!! HUZZAH! 




   I'm not going to tell you guys how I qualified, but I will let you know that it's a Clairsonic study again.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 10, 2013)

I DQ'd too.. oh well.. this was my first survey. Better luck next time.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dq for me!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

DQed... next time maybe..


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I QUALIFIED!!!!!! HUZZAH!
> 
> ...


 I qualified too!


----------



## Tinkabella (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd again !


----------



## tameloy (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't have a survey, but I think it's because I'm already in the eyeliner study.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ..LOL I kinda expect it now





For those who have received compensation, who was the shipper?  I just received notification from UPS saying I have a package coming from Century Direct and was wondering if something was coming


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd on the skin survey, didn't even get past the 2nd set of questions haha.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 10, 2013)

No survey for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure I would have dq'd anyway!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ..LOL I kinda expect it now
> 
> ...


 It would say loreal if it was them, sometimes it is UPS and sometimes USPS.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd. Boo. Probably on skin type or acne severity.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'd on the severity of acne, but I kinda figured I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would say loreal if it was them, sometimes it is UPS and sometimes USPS.


 Oh Boo..I wonder who my mystery package is from..thanks for the info!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> I didn't have a survey, but I think it's because I'm already in the eyeliner study.


 Same here! Although, I never get past skin surveys, anyways. I always dq in every survey, except these eye liner ones lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

DQ'ed!  Womp womp.  I don't have a Clarisonic anyway, so I would have been out 




  Oh well, I'm just happy that I'm in and getting surveys now!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay! Qualified! I'm so excited! I'll test anything to get the compensation! Lol


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Qualified! I'm so excited! I'll test anything to get the compensation! Lol


 I'm just excited to get to test product! I kind of see the test product as another thing that you get. I'm not sure if we have to send these ones back, but it didn't say anything in the description. I got to keep my eyeliner from the study I did two months ago, so if I like this, I hope we get to keep leftover product.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just DQ'd on a home study that uses 2 test products.  I hope you ladies have better luck!!


 DQd


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2013)

> I'm just excited to get to test product! I kind of see the test product as another thing that you get. I'm not sure if we have to send these ones back, but it didn't say anything in the description. I got to keep my eyeliner from the study I did two months ago, so if I like this, I hope we get to keep leftover product.


 I'm really excited to try the product too. I've been into a skincare kick lately and I am totally looking forward to trying something new!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Boo I was DQ'd also.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'ed!  Womp womp.  I don't have a Clarisonic anyway, so I would have been out
> 
> ...


 Same here, I am always happy to at least get the survey. If I don't get through then the product is not for me.


----------



## Jaly (Jun 10, 2013)

With Skin care testing, while I'd like to test it I'm also a bit weary as my skin do react to certain ingredients etc.  

Now that I'm in my 30s where healing isn't as fast as in my 20s and marks left on my face from reactions/blemishes are fading at the speed of snail pace, I'd rather not risk putting my skin through some testing products in fear that it may wreak havoc.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm just excited to get to test product! I kind of see the test product as another thing that you get. I'm not sure if we have to send these ones back, but it didn't say anything in the description. I got to keep my eyeliner from the study I did two months ago, so if I like this, I hope we get to keep leftover product.


 Same, especially for this product. It seems really catered for my type of skin issues, so luckily I qualified.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2013)

I got into the study! Holy crap! Time to play the waiting game for our stuff now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

No survey for me....HOWEVER...I'm supposed to start the clarisonic one today and I logged in to check and see if I had the new survey..and I have NOTHING on there...not even the Clarisonic one is listed anymore as a scheduled one.....is that right???


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No survey for me....HOWEVER...I'm supposed to start the clarisonic one today and I logged in to check and see if I had the new survey..and I have NOTHING on there...not even the Clarisonic one is listed anymore as a scheduled one.....is that right???


 I think you should be OK. The last study I did, which was my first study ever, the same thing happened. I thought maybe I had gotten kicked out of the study the day it was supposed to start, so I emailed them and they said it will disappear the day the study starts and not to worry!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No survey for me....HOWEVER...I'm supposed to start the clarisonic one today and I logged in to check and see if I had the new survey..and I have NOTHING on there...not even the Clarisonic one is listed anymore as a scheduled one.....is that right???





> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should be OK. The last study I did, which was my first study ever, the same thing happened. I thought maybe I had gotten kicked out of the study the day it was supposed to start, so I emailed them and they said it will disappear the day the study starts and not to worry!


 Agreed - I don't know why their system is set up like this, but once your study starts they remove the testing dates from your homepage.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it wrong that I'm already wondering what kind of compensation we'll get? *crosses fingers*


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 10, 2013)

The study that you're currently in/started disappears from the dashboard once the study starts. And I think I read somewhere that there's a 30 day window between study end and start dates. So if the new study starts within 30 days of when your current study ends - you won't even get the qualifying survey for it. From a research perspective, the 30 day window most likely exists to guard against the results of one product influencing that of another. 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No survey for me....HOWEVER...I'm supposed to start the clarisonic one today and I logged in to check and see if I had the new survey..and I have NOTHING on there...not even the Clarisonic one is listed anymore as a scheduled one.....is that right???


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 10, 2013)

Only had a survey about my cell phone for communication purposes...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only had a survey about my cell phone for communication purposes...


Yup! Just had that one myself....regarding that and QR scanning.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 10, 2013)

had the QR scan one too, maybe this will mean better chances at getting into surveys


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just DQ for a skincare study. I also got the cell phone survey.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> had the QR scan one too, maybe this will mean better chances at getting into surveys


i had that one too.. unfortunately I don't have a smart phone at the moment, I hope that won't influence anything


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

dude. I dq'ed after I said I use a cleanser, moisturizer, and toner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 10, 2013)

another day, another dq


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

Wacky: Communication survey about whether I have a cell phone, smartphone, and a not-a-bar-code scanner. I'm guessing it's a sorting hat survey. I wonder what they have in store with that.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

My problem is htat I hope they are not using this to start requireing QR scanning.  My phone has it, but I have never gotten it to successfully work, because the camera sucks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

I love that I learn about every survey here! Yay for having a QR reader on my SMART PHONE (for some reason, I'm still giggling about them putting "smart phone" in all caps).

Maybe we'll be sent out on missions to scan QR codes in our areas?  That would be cool.  I'd be a secret agent for them.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My problem is htat I hope they are not using this to start requireing QR scanning.  My phone has it, but I have never gotten it to successfully work, because the camera sucks.


Hope so too


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

> Maybe we'll be sent out on missions to scan QR codes in our areas? Â That would be cool. Â I'd be a secret agent for them.


 Ooh, I'll have to come up with a theme song now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that I learn about every survey here! Yay for having a QR reader on my SMART PHONE (for some reason, I'm still giggling about them putting "smart phone" in all caps).
> 
> Maybe we'll be sent out on missions to scan QR codes in our areas?  That would be cool.  I'd be a secret agent for them.


MUT AGENTS



First Mission: Apocalips...then WHO KNOWS.....::sneaks around corner and disappears mysteriously...then peeks around corner again::


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MUT AGENTS
> ...


 I'm fired...I don't even know what Apocalips is/are?!  I'll hold down the fort and have warm cookies when you gals get back.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fired...I don't even know what Apocalips is/are?!  I'll hold down the fort and have warm cookies when you gals get back.


lol! We've had several successful missions -

here's the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135498/new-product-rimmel-london-show-off-lip-lacquers-aka-apocalips

On a secondary note....I'm superdupes excited to begin the Clarisonic trial today!


----------



## wurly (Jun 10, 2013)

Me too. What is that? Does it count as 1 of 5?


----------



## saku (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. What is that? Does it count as 1 of 5?


 Probably just to assess how many of us/consumers can access their content by scanning QR codes using a smartphone. I don't think it counts as a '1 of 5 survey' --  they usually mention explicitly if the survey will.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

> lol! We've had several successful missions - here's the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135498/new-product-rimmel-london-show-off-lip-lacquers-aka-apocalips Awesome...thanks! On a secondary note....I'm superdupes excited to begin the Clarisonic trial today!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't currently have one of those scanner apps on my phone but I'd be willing to download it if l'oreal wanted me to


----------



## Lesler (Jun 11, 2013)

I dq'd too ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜“


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 11, 2013)

Me too DQ...



  Well at least it was a supper short DQ for me they showed me the door on Q.3


----------



## StilettoRedd (Jun 11, 2013)

This is great news, hope it goes well. I'm going to sign up and see what happens. Please post an update.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 11, 2013)

Quick Question - I'm sure it's been answered, but I am too lazy to sift through 102 pages of this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long does it normally take to receive an email to set up an account? And does it normally take quite a while to start receiving surveys? Thanks, pretty ladies!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 11, 2013)

some people a few days, others...weeks!  just depends on their need.  usually there's about one survey/prequalification per week - but that doesn't mean you'll see them that frequently.  if you're in or have been accepted into a home study, you won't see any prequalifications for quite awhile after that, since you're not eligible to participate in any until 30 days AFTER the end date of your study.  You can get informational surveys throughout though - but have to check frequently.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 11, 2013)

> Me too DQ...:doze: Â  Well at least it was a supper short DQ for me they showed me the door on Q.3 Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here!


----------



## erind61103 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got into the nex study! Excited to try something new for my clairsonic system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jun 12, 2013)

The have a quickie survey about smartphones up right now. I don't know if it counts for anything, but it's something!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

some people a few days, others...weeks!  just depends on their need.  usually there's about one survey/prequalification per week - but that doesn't mean you'll see them that frequently.  if you're in or have been accepted into a home study, you won't see any prequalifications for quite awhile after that, since you're not eligible to participate in any until 30 days AFTER the end date of your study.  You can get informational surveys throughout though - but have to check frequently. 


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jun 12, 2013)

New home study to test 2 products. I got booted with the products I use.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 12, 2013)

> New home study to test 2 products. I got booted with the products I use.


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jun 12, 2013)

I just got into the home study for serums. I think it's the above study for 2 products, but I think I'm only testing serums. Maybe the other product is mascara, which is the only other product I don't use. That consent form seemed more creepy than before.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got in on the new home study!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got into the home study for serums. I think it's the above study for 2 products, but I think I'm only testing serums. Maybe the other product is mascara, which is the only other product I don't use. That consent form seemed more creepy than before.


 I don't see any new study.  Are you sure it's not the clarisonic one?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see any new study.  Are you sure it's not the clarisonic one?


 I didn't have a survey either but that seems to happen sometimes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I love that I learn about every survey here! Yay for having a QR reader on my SMART PHONE (for some reason, I'm still giggling about them putting "smart phone" in all caps). Maybe we'll be sent out on missions to scan QR codes in our areas? Â That would be cool. Â I'd be a secret agent for them.


 Lol you can always download the Shopkick app! You earn gift cards for stores of your choosing by going in stores and scanning things with your phone. It's kind of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love that I learn about every survey here! Yay for having a QR reader on my SMART PHONE (for some reason, I'm still giggling about them putting "smart phone" in all caps).
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol you can always download the Shopkick app! You earn gift cards for stores of your choosing by going in stores and scanning things with your phone. It's kind of fun


 If it works in Target, I'm so downloading it. I love Target.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 12, 2013)

just dq'd again...phooey


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 12, 2013)

Received an email that they canceled the study


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2013)

> Received an email that they canceled the study


 Which one?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it works in Target, I'm so downloading it. I love Target.


Target is one of the main participators! I love Target too, it's the only store I use it for.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one?


The serum one they just questionaired this morning.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love that I learn about every survey here! Yay for having a QR reader on my SMART PHONE (for some reason, I'm still giggling about them putting "smart phone" in all caps).
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received an email that they canceled the study


 How frustrating!  I hope you get into another one soon.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How frustrating!  I hope you get into another one soon.


Thanks.  Its a hit or miss on these.


----------



## hindsighting (Jun 12, 2013)

> I have it downloaded but I always forget about it when I'm out. I earn my Sephora gift cards by using Viggle while I watch tv.Â


 What's viggle?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have it downloaded but I always forget about it when I'm out. I earn my Sephora gift cards by using Viggle while I watch tv.
> ...


----------



## wurly (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see any new study.  Are you sure it's not the clarisonic one?


 New home study on 2 products, but I just received an email that they cancelled it. Sad face.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 12, 2013)

I installed Viggle and Shopkick apps, thanks for the tip anyone know the values of the 500 pt Target gc and the 2500 Sephora gc?


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 12, 2013)

What's the best QR reader? There are soooo many.


----------



## skylite (Jun 12, 2013)

> What's the best QR reader? There are soooo many.


 Red laser. It's fantastic. I have used other ones before, but this is definitely the best.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 12, 2013)

I use red laser too!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jun 12, 2013)

> New home study on 2 products, but I just received an email that they cancelled it. Sad face.Â


 So you got in the study today and they cancelled it today? I would be sad too.


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, good to know. I have very little memory left on my phone.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaand now I've just gone and downloaded Shopkick lol


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aaaaaaaaaand now I've just gone and downloaded Shopkick lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aaaaaaaaaand now I've just gone and downloaded Shopkick lol


 


> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 me too!! If I'm already shopping anyway, might as well get a little reward once in a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got into the home study for serums. I think it's the above study for 2 products, but I think I'm only testing serums. Maybe the other product is mascara, which is the only other product I don't use. That consent form seemed more creepy than before.


 



Just a little creepy. lol.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL, what did you sign up for?! Maybe it's a good thing it was cancelled, haha.  

I wonder if they were just testing something and made the surveys available by mistake.  Who knows...


----------



## Lainy (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was for the eyeliner study... hahaha.


----------



## wurly (Jun 12, 2013)

> Just a little creepy. lol.


 I thought it was weird they wanted pictures of us showering in swimsuits for a serum study!


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 12, 2013)

Super creepy. Lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got into the home study for serums. I think it's the above study for 2 products, but I think I'm only testing serums. Maybe the other product is mascara, which is the only other product I don't use. That consent form seemed more creepy than before.
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

No new surveys for me. Le sigh.  Better luck in the future!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been a member for a while now, and it's so frustrating because I never qualify for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2013)

LOL that bit about the shower has been in all the studies I've done, and never has a word been said about wanting to see me shower. lmao.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 13, 2013)

That shower thing was a bit freaky the first time I saw it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That shower thing was a bit freaky the first time I saw it!


 Yep, my first time was a lipstick study...I was like "they want to watch me apply lipstick in the shower???"


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL that bit about the shower has been in all the studies I've done, and never has a word been said about wanting to see me shower. lmao.





> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That shower thing was a bit freaky the first time I saw it!


 Sorry.....I have to......lol....


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 13, 2013)

H



> Just a little creepy. lol.


 HYSTERICAL!! Wtf?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚I actually literally LOL'd nonstop reading this, and I barely ever laugh out at things I read.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Super creepy



.. at the same time hilarious. You don't know what you're signing up for!!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 13, 2013)

It's probably part of a generic consent form that they use, considering they do have shower products, such as shampoos and conditioners.

Sometimes when you're doing product testing, it helps to see how consumers actually use the product.  IMHO, it's better if they mention it up front than sending you the product then following up asking for pictures/video of you in the shower making you go WTF (better to WTF now and decide to go through with it or not, before you even sign up)

Even realizing things like a bottle being too slippery to open in the shower...if you have 10 people try it and 8 of them take longer than expected, you might need to change it.  And one person might not realize that they're doing the same thing that other people did either.  Dunno. random crap that you don't realize you can learn by merely watching someone use something, instead of waiting them to report on how they used it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

> I installed Viggle and Shopkick apps, thanks for the tip anyone know the values of the 500 pt Target gc and the 2500 Sephora gc?


 Loooove Shopkick I've gotten $100 in gift cards using it. The 500 kick target card is $2 lol, 2500 kick sephora is $10. I think the majority of the cards are 1250 kicks for a $5 gc, 2500 kicks for $10, 6250 kicks for $25. Target is the only one with a $2 gc option. You can get $15 worth for 3750 kicks, etc.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 14, 2013)

Received a 5 survey thank you gift today. Loreal Futurâ€¢e moisturizer, Maybelline Color Whisper in orange attitude and some Essie Sleek Sticks in Glam It On.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received a 5 survey thank you gift today. Loreal Futurâ€¢e moisturizer, Maybelline Color Whisper in orange attitude and some Essie Sleek Sticks in Glam It On.


Congrats!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

> Lol you can always download the Shopkick app! You earn gift cards for stores of your choosing by going in stores and scanning things with your phone. It's kind of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love shop kick! It's addicting!


----------



## erind61103 (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me, for the clairsonic surveys, do they send you a new brush to demo too? Or just the cleansers / heads they want you to use? Mine is acting up a bit and not sure it would make it through the survey coming up in a couple weeks...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone tell me, for the clairsonic surveys, do they send you a new brush to demo too? Or just the cleansers / heads they want you to use? Mine is acting up a bit and not sure it would make it through the survey coming up in a couple weeks...


They sent me two brush heads and a cleanser




Unless we're talking about two different clarisonic surveys.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 16, 2013)

I've done two Clarisonic studies so far. The first one (about 4 months ago) did not come with a brushhead. I used my own. The most recent one (about 3 weeks ago) came with a brushhead.

Hope it helps!



> Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone tell me, for the clairsonic surveys, do they send you a new brush to demo too? Or just the cleansers / heads they want you to use? Mine is acting up a bit and not sure it would make it through the survey coming up in a couple weeks...


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 17, 2013)

I was supposed to be in the Clarisonic trial that was recently with the two different heads but they over booked me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last week I think it was, I qualified for a new study for acne cleansers- use one product for two weeks, take a week break and then try the other for two weeks. I was asked about my Clarisonic.. But I don't believe we will get brush heads with it.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 17, 2013)

i signed up for loreal's panel but haven't got a email back confirming my membership. how long does it take for them to accept you?


----------



## kriishu (Jun 17, 2013)

Sometimes they send you an email the next day, sometimes it takes weeks.. I waited for 2-3 weeks before I got my confirmation email. You never know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jun 17, 2013)

What would you do? I was accepted into a home study, but then received an email the same day saying the study was cancelled. But when I sign in, I still see the home study. I emailed them asking if they could remove the study from my account, but have had no reply. I am concerned that they will not make me eligible for any other surveys or home studies since that one is still on my account, but could they possibly change their minds and reinstitute the home study? Would you just cancel yourself? Or wait to hear from them?


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 17, 2013)

Got accepted in this morning and completed all 5 surveys. I love product testing are there any other testing panels like this one? I have been a member of the McCormick panel for about a year now and I love what they send out


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 18, 2013)

Received my study package today, Regimen A is three products, a cleanser, treatment and toner. Regimen B is just Cleanser and Treatment. Also included was a clarisonic Acne cleansing brush head. WOOHOO!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 18, 2013)

> Received my study package today, Regimen A is three products, a cleanser, treatment and toner. Regimen B is just Cleanser and Treatment. Also included was a clarisonic Acne cleansing brush head. WOOHOO!


 And also I might have done some "research" I've already figured out what brand the Regimen B treatment is. That was pretty easy and the product gets amazing reviews! I'm soooo excited! Shhhh! Don't tell Loreal!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 18, 2013)

> Received my study package today, Regimen A is three products, a cleanser, treatment and toner. Regimen B is just Cleanser and Treatment. Also included was a clarisonic Acne cleansing brush head. WOOHOO!


Very cool! I think this is the same study I am doing so I should get it any day now.. Especially since it starts next week lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 18, 2013)

> Very cool! I think this is the same study I am doing so I should get it any day now.. Especially since it starts next week lol


 I signed up for UPS my choice so that I would get notified whenever something is being sent to me.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 18, 2013)

> I signed up for UPS my choice so that I would get notified whenever something is being sent to me.


 it was sent UPS? I have too but it only tells me the night before (so I guess it won't be today lol). I must need to change something in there so I can see when a label is created.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 18, 2013)

> it was sent UPS? I have too but it only tells me the night before (so I guess it won't be today lol). I must need to change something in there so I can see when a label is created.


 Yep! It arrived today from my super friendly ups man!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm almost finished with the eyeliner study...this is the last day I have to wear it. For those of you who did an eyeliner study before, how long was it and what all did you have to do? I'm just curious...I was reading old posts about the different compensations that people have received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 18, 2013)

anyone figured out what the cleanser is for the 2 week clairsonic study?  the one that smells kinda like cucumbers - i really like it!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

> Got accepted in this morning and completed all 5 surveys. I love product testing are there any other testing panels like this one? I have been a member of the McCormick panel for about a year now and I love what they send out


 I don't know of others, but wanted to say thanks for posting about McCormick! I love to cook, I signed up and am anxiously awaiting an email lol! Oh there is bzz agent, I signed up there a couple weeks ago and have gotten a sleep aid campaign and a fage Greek yogurt campaign already, yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone figured out what the cleanser is for the 2 week clairsonic study?  the one that smells kinda like cucumbers - i really like it!


I have been wondering this too.  I thought it smelled like green tea, but maybe your right about the cucumbers.  Either way it's a really awesome cleanser and I'm glad they gave us a big bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I have been wondering this too.Â  I thought it smelled like green tea, but maybe your right about the cucumbers.Â  Either way it's a really awesome cleanser and I'm glad they gave us a big bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! Hopefully someone can figure out what it is!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 18, 2013)

Oooo... just as a reminder. Try not to discuss/reveal specific test products during their test period as the opinions and discussions may influence study results. We don't want to invalidate the test results!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 19, 2013)

we'd already discussed the smell when they arrived before testing...i just really like the cleanser myself and wanted to know if anyone has yet to figure out what it actually is!


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 19, 2013)

Eyeliner study complete!!! Now we wait...!! This will be my first ever compensation, I can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 19, 2013)

Received the testing products. Don't want to divulge details, but I am happy I get the opportunity to finally try out an acne related regimen! Also, I feel a bit lost. How are people saying the cleanser is awesome? Do you guys use product and just keep enough for the testing? I wouldn't want to do that thinking it could potentially worsen/improve my acne before actual testing, and mess with the research.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 19, 2013)

I need a survey that I can get through without be dq'd!!! Please L'oreal??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Received the testing products. Don't want to divulge details, but I am happy I get the opportunity to finally try out an acne related regimen!
> 
> Also, I feel a bit lost. How are people saying the cleanser is awesome? Do you guys use product and just keep enough for the testing? I wouldn't want to do that thinking it could potentially worsen/improve my acne before actual testing, and mess with the research.


 we're not talking about the acne one!  there are two (at least) clairsonic studies going on right now.. the one we're talking about started June 10!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oooo... just as a reminder. Try not to discuss/reveal specific test products during their test period as the opinions and discussions may influence study results. We don't want to invalidate the test results!


 Are you referring to comments about the cleanser scent or the photo that was posted? I figured comments about the scent are vague enough to be ok and there were already other comments about it.  I'm not even sure what it smells like so I couldnt reveal it if I wanted to lol.



> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Received the testing products. Don't want to divulge details, but I am happy I get the opportunity to finally try out an acne related regimen!
> 
> Also, I feel a bit lost. How are people saying the cleanser is awesome? Do you guys use product and just keep enough for the testing? I wouldn't want to do that thinking it could potentially worsen/improve my acne before actual testing, and mess with the research.


 The cleanser we were talking about is for the Clarisonic study that started last week.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's a weird situation.. I was part of the two Clarisonic head study and they overbooked it and cancelled on me. But earlier this week a survey popped up from that study. i don't want it to count against me since I can't answer it.. Think it should email them or will it just go away? Anyone have this happen before?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 19, 2013)

Done with the eyeliner study! Woohoo! I'm not really a black eyeliner type of girl, so I'm really glad I can now go back to my standbys which are a bronzy brown and purple.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 19, 2013)

> Received the testing products. Don't want to divulge details, but I am happy I get the opportunity to finally try out an acne related regimen! Also, I feel a bit lost. How are people saying the cleanser is awesome? Do you guys use product and just keep enough for the testing? I wouldn't want to do that thinking it could potentially worsen/improve my acne before actual testing, and mess with the research.


 For the study, other than maybe smelling them or a small swatch to check out the consistency, I wouldn't use any of the products prior to the study. Just keep using your regular products... When it's all over, you can just use whatever leftover product you liked the most (it's pretty rare that you have to return the product and they let you know at the beginning if that is required).


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 19, 2013)

I was referring to the possible combination of both the descriptions and the picts. In this instance, I think you're right, that just the comments on the scents are vague enough. Then I saw/remembered the picts. There are quite a few very good, persistent detectives on the thread that seem to be able to figure things out. I don't think anyone could see the product numbers from the picts, but also, smells can be pretty identifying. &lt;edit&gt; - I can see the cleanser number on pack A &lt;/edit&gt;

 I also figured since we have some newer posters on the thread that a friendly reminder couldn't hurt either.  



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you referring to comments about the cleanser scent or the photo that was posted? I figured comments about the scent are vague enough to be ok and there were already other comments about it.  I'm not even sure what it smells like so I couldnt reveal it if I wanted to lol.
> 
> The cleanser we were talking about is for the Clarisonic study that started last week.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was referring to the possible combination of both the descriptions and the picts. In this instance, I think you're right, that just the comments on the scents are vague enough. Then I saw/remembered the picts. There are quite a few very good, persistent detectives on the thread that seem to be able to figure things out. I don't think anyone could see the product numbers from the picts, but also, smells can be pretty identifying. &lt;edit&gt; - I can see the cleanser number on pack A &lt;/edit&gt;
> 
> I also figured since we have some newer posters on the thread that a friendly reminder couldn't hurt either.


 Ok, sorry!  I know that the pic is not the same study I am doing but I will make sure to stay extra vague  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 19, 2013)

I posted a picture of the plain test products. You can't tell what they are and it shouldn't matter if they are in plain tubes anyway.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 19, 2013)

True they are in plain tubes, and I appreciate the enthusiasm - I get super excited when I get to test out stuff for them too. I think that picts in general are fine. I think it's just when other testers can identify what someone else is testing and what others' opinions are about those products where  research results get influenced. Your picture was fine, except I could see the product number on your panel A cleanser. I know it wasn't intentional, and it's actually super picky of me. But as you know, there are a lot of very persistent detectives on this thread (have you seen the Birchbox Spoiler threads?!). It's possible that someone else could connect the dots between your thoughts on Panel A stuff (if you post on it) and the product that you're testing.

It's a bit paranoid, I know, but it's part of my job is to conduct controlled research experiments, and one of the big issues researchers always have to grapple with is whether each person's results are independent of every other persons.  I just want to make sure we don't give the L'Oreal folks any possible reason to bring their testing program completely in-house.

We're all smart, good intentioned people here.  But not everyone knows what to look out for and how nit-picky research/experiment design is. We should just try to use our best judgement to make sure we can't influence other's opinions about specific products.



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a picture of the plain test products. You can't tell what they are and it shouldn't matter if they are in plain tubes anyway.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we're not talking about the acne one!  there are two (at least) clairsonic studies going on right now.. the one we're talking about started June 10!


 ah! I understand now... I kind of wish that they didn't send out the products for mine (acne one) a week early because they are so tempting to finally try out LOL. Just sitting there all lonely with a new brush head while my breakouts keep occuring


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol! That made me laugh!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

&lt;-------- staying vague

lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm soo annoyed that I didnt get in on this one.  I just had to go out and buy a new brush head from Ulta. 







> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel like half that company must be on summer vacation.  I haven't gotten any kind of survey/questionnaire/anything in ages!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 20, 2013)

New prequalification for a home study! I got DQ'd. :'( I never seem to qualify for any home studies...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 20, 2013)

No survey for me :-(


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 20, 2013)

Got the new home study but DQ'd on the type of foundation i use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 20, 2013)

whoa that is not the imoji i was expecting to pop up, lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 20, 2013)

DQ'd too!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 20, 2013)

I got DQ'd too


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> whoa that is not the imoji i was expecting to pop up, lol


You should really explore them. We have some fascinating options. Ex:














And on topic, no survey for me


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should really explore them. We have some fascinating options. Ex:
> ...


 hahaha

I had the survey but DQd on products used. Oh well, better luck next time. Seems to be for a product I barely ever use.


----------



## viper4901 (Jun 20, 2013)

I got dq to.....boo hoo


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jun 20, 2013)

Dq'd on the new survey too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 20, 2013)

Raaaahhhhhrrrrr I DQd again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no fair because it gave me the boot after asking which product I use and there are 2 that I use interchangeably. I picked the one I figured is a bit more popular and now I'm kicking myself wondering what would have happened if I chose the other option. I wish we were allowed to choose 2-3 products and have the next question ask something like "which of the 2â€“3 you selected is the product you most typically use on a daily basis." Ugh Loreal is killing me! I've taken soooo many home surveys and have not qualified for any yet.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 20, 2013)

I DQ'd on foundation type. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't believe it! I qualified! I haven't qualified for a home study in FOREVER!

Wow, I don't remember having to read and agree to a gazillion pages of disclaimers. Could be they have done that all the time and I just don't remember. Like I said, it has been a long time! LOL


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't think we would get a brush head! I'm so excited, I was planning on going out to get a new one this weekend!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 20, 2013)

> I can't believe it! I qualified! I haven't qualified for a home study in FOREVER! Wow, I don't remember having to read and agree to a gazillion pages of disclaimers. Could be they have done that all the time and I just don't remember. Like I said, it has been a long time! LOL


 Yay!! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should really explore them. We have some fascinating options. Ex:
> ...






lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 20, 2013)

No new survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 20, 2013)

No new survey for me either. How long is the grace period between participating in a study and being able to receive new ones again?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 20, 2013)

> You should really explore them. We have some fascinating options. Ex: :beer: :whipping: :nite: :maeaeh: And on topic, no survey for me


 I didn't have any new surveys. That whipping emoji is rather unfortunate.


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 20, 2013)

> You should really explore them. We have some fascinating options. Ex: :beer: :whipping: :nite: :maeaeh: And on topic, no survey for me


 Hehe, i like how the sheep is just facing away from the bed. Look away Mr. Sheep just...look away


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2013)

no survey for me, either.  I've checked 3x today just in case they release the survey in waves, like Influenster sometimes does   





Congrats, ButterflyGrl!  Go you!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have any new surveys. That whipping emoji is rather unfortunate.


 theres one where a guy is being hit with a paddle and enjoying it.



 look at his happy-ness at the red ass. kinky. lol


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't have any surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 20, 2013)

> no survey for me, either. Â I've checked 3x today just in case they release the survey in waves, like Influenster sometimes does Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, ButterflyGrl! Â Go you!


 What is influenster?


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't get a new survey either...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> no survey for me, either.  I've checked 3x today just in case they release the survey in waves, like Influenster sometimes does
> ...


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 20, 2013)

> Here's the site: Â http://www.influenster.com/ Â  basically you go in and enter your social network info (FB, Twitter, blog, etc), and review products. Â They look for people who match the types they're looking for (moms, beauty bloggers, outdoorsy types, etc) and offer to send them boxes of items for free - they then have tasks and "challenges" like sharing info from the company on twitter, writing a blog post, sharing a coupon with friends on FB, stuff like that. Â  If you finish a "Brand Challenge" for one of the items in the box (usually about 3-4 tasks), then Influenster and/or the sponsoring company may pick you as a winner of the challenge and send additional goodies. Â We have a whole thread about it on here (it's one huge thread that's been going on for over a year, so I'd just read the last 20 pages or so to get an idea of what they've been doing recently. Â Feel free to check it out here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125042/influenster


 Wow thanks for all the info magicalmom! Sounds pretty cool I'm going to check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 21, 2013)

I got my skincare study stuff last night and the toner portion has leaked in shipment. There's still about half the bottle, but should I contact them to see if I need to get more of it?


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 21, 2013)

I



> I got my skincare study stuff last night and the toner portion has leaked in shipment. There's still about half the bottle, but should I contact them to see if I need to get more of it?


 I think I would.. It might be fine but it would suck if it wasn't enough. I haven't received mine yet. Was there any kind of shipping reference on the label?


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I think I would.. It might be fine but it would suck if it wasn't enough. I haven't received mine yet. Was there any kind of shipping reference on the label?


 Mine came UPS and I think it was an unmarked box that simply said it was from L'Oreal.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I
Quote:Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my skincare study stuff last night and the toner portion has leaked in shipment. There's still about half the bottle, but should I contact them to see if I need to get more of it?
I think I would.. It might be fine but it would suck if it wasn't enough. I haven't received mine yet. Was there any kind of shipping reference on the label?


I would also contact L'oreal about the leaked toner. No shipping reference on the label.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my skincare study stuff last night and the toner portion has leaked in shipment. There's still about half the bottle, but should I contact them to see if I need to get more of it?


 I would. There's a reason they send as much as they send, so you only having half the bottle may throw off their data.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> I would. There's a reason they send as much as they send, so you only having half the bottle may throw off their data.


 Especially if you have to shake it before using it (don't know if that's the case here, but I thought I would mention it). A shake-before-use product usually involves proportions of ingredients that will be thrown off if something leaks.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe it's somewhere in this thread, but I can't find the phone number to contact them... Anyone know it? I want to call them about the leaky toner to get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 23, 2013)

> Maybe it's somewhere in this thread, but I can't find the phone number to contact them... Anyone know it? I want to call them about the leaky toner to get it fixed ASAP.


 Their tolll free number is 1-888-866-4953


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 23, 2013)

I just signed up for this, did I miss the boat?  I haven't read all 107 pages here, but from some of the posts it looks like you might not hear back unless you fit a specific bill.. I'm kind of not expecting to hear back, 30 year old caucasian seems like an unlikely match. 

Those of you who participate, how often do they send you things to try? Do you all get the same test products, or is it based on some initial survey/profile you completed?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for this, did I miss the boat?  I haven't read all 107 pages here, but from some of the posts it looks like you might not hear back unless you fit a specific bill.. I'm kind of not expecting to hear back, 30 year old caucasian seems like an unlikely match.
> 
> Those of you who participate, how often do they send you things to try? Do you all get the same test products, or is it based on some initial survey/profile you completed?


I signed up about a month ago (possibly a little more or so) and I'm a 27 year old Caucasian, so fear not! lol

I've received about 2-3 online surveys that count towards a series of 5 (after which I'd receive compensation) and I've also received a 2 week at home study. As far as I know (I hope I give correct info!) they have prequalifying surveys for at-home studies that they're doing at that time, and you can either disqualify in the survey or if you qualify then they send you the product to test. Sometimes though it's just a simple online survey with no at-home test products. Once you fill out 5 surveys (all of the same beauty type, hair, face wash, etc. is that right?) then that's when they compensate you for filling them out. I hope that's right...lol...I'm still learning myself. Someone please correct me if I'm off about any info!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up about a month ago (possibly a little more or so) and I'm a 27 year old Caucasian, so fear not! lol
> ...


 Oooh, ok!  THERE'S HOPE FOR ME YET!  How long did it take you to hear back?  I love trying new products, MUT girls are like the perfect candidate for this stuff, lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, ok!  THERE'S HOPE FOR ME YET!  How long did it take you to hear back?  I love trying new products, MUT girls are like the perfect candidate for this stuff, lol!


OMG, I just looked to see when it was I signed up...a little over a month ago...try TWO!!! lol I totally lose track of time! It took almost 2 weeks to hear back it seems. Shortly after I qualified for an at-home test.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2013)

> OMG, I just looked to see when it was I signed up...a little over a month ago...try TWO!!! lol I totally lose track of time! It took almost 2 weeks to hear back it seems. Shortly after I qualified for an at-home test.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw, man, you're lucky! I've been signed up for a little over three months, and I rarely get any qualifying surveys, nevermind actually qualifying after taking them, and I have yet to get into anything that leads to compensation, whether it's an informational survey or an at-home study/test.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, man, you're lucky! I've been signed up for a little over three months, and I rarely get any qualifying surveys, nevermind actually qualifying after taking them, and I have yet to get into anything that leads to compensation, whether it's an informational survey or an at-home study/test.


Sending qualifying vibes to you!



&lt;-----me thinking about it really hard! lol

watch now, I won't qualify for anything for months now LOL


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 25, 2013)

I finally got my study stuff yesterday.. Good thing since it starts tomorrow! The acne Clarisonic brush looks great. I currently use the one for sensitive skin and wonder if this will actually be better, it seems very gentle. Excited to use everything


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 25, 2013)

The site is under maintenance.


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

I just filled out the registration form (didn't even know about this panel until like 15 mins ago). Is the website always so wonky? The form was in this weird box that required me to scroll to the right to even see all the words.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got into a 3 informational survey thingy--in the beginning they said you get compensated after 5 surveys, but at the end they said they'd send compensation after 5 weeks--even though there are only 3 informational surveys. I wonder if that means they'll only send compensation if you already have 2 surveys under your belt?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jun 26, 2013)

There's a nail survey up. I think it goes toward the 5. It was a little confusing. I think it might have been a prequalify for survey....IDK all I saw was I would get 5 prestige products for the upcoming survey. Someone with more sleep can explain it better.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 26, 2013)

I qualified for the 3 Nail surveys too! YAY! It is 3 surveys and WILL be compensated with 5 Presitge products.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the 3 Nail surveys too! YAY! It is 3 surveys and WILL be compensated with 5 Presitge products.


 yay I got in this one too!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

In for the nail surveys!


----------



## skylite (Jun 26, 2013)

I got in too !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took screen shots of all of the info they gave at the end so I can go back and reference it to figure out te compensation info. Lol


----------



## sarah576 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yay for the nail surveys! It was a little confusing, but this will be my first to qualify for, so I am excited!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh, wow, I got in on it, too!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 26, 2013)

I got in too it also mentions sending the test products so maybe we have to test something too... it was an odd qualifying survey...


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 26, 2013)

Qualified for the nail survey.  So happy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the 3 Nail surveys too! YAY! It is 3 surveys and WILL be compensated with 5 Presitge products.


 Me too!!!! First "study" (ok, 3 questionnaires, but STILL) with compensation!!!!

WHEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## shy32 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 26, 2013)

I qualified for the nail survey too!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally!  Got in, too...I've been itching to participate in something again.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Gosh friggin darn it! I either DQ'd or quota was filled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Gosh friggin darn it! I either DQ'd or quota was filled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yay! Qualified!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Is that what it was?! I'm totally bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2013)

> Me too!!!! First "study" (ok, 3 questionnaires, but STILL) with compensation!!!! WHEEEEEEEE!!!Â


 My first one too! SUPER EXCITED.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Yes me too. I just don't understand that !


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Sad, I disqualified too.. And I think we aren't supposed to mention why we are disqualified while the survey is still available to others. Anyway, someone mentioned a long time ago (don't know if its true but it made sense to me) that they could have different slots open for certain age groups or requisites and maybe ours was full for the ones currently using.. I would have been thrilled to get compensation for surveys! I could do that every day!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 26, 2013)

I got in too but my friend was DQ'd (quota full) and we took it at the same time.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Nah, that's not necessarily why. I answered yes, and I still made it. I think they just filled up whatever demographic you were falling into when you hit that question.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 26, 2013)

> There's a nail survey up. I think it goes toward the 5. It was a little confusing. I think it might have been a prequalify for survey....IDK all I saw was I would get 5 prestige products for the upcoming survey. Someone with more sleep can explain it better.


 I read it that the initial survey today was just to determine if you qualify and I don't think that counts towards the five. But, upon completion of the three nail surveys, you will receive the 5 product compensation as compensation for the surveys. They really seem to compensate the multiple survey studies really well, the same as if you were testing a product at home for a lengthy time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 26, 2013)

DQ'd.....sadness lol


----------



## Xiang (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the 3 Nail surveys too! YAY! It is 3 surveys and WILL be compensated with 5 Presitge products.


 That qualification survey confused me. Do we really get all 3 surveys at once if we qualify? After I answered one of the questions in the middle, it said that I qualified for 1 of the surveys. But the confirmation screen at the end says it'll send me a link to all of the questionnaires within the week. (implying it is more than 1 survey?)

I need to find some coffee...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

Yay! Qualified for the nail surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I just entered in my information to be part of the L'Oreal Test Panel. I sorta understand what it is. I know you fill out surveys and you can qualify for some and not for others based upon your answers. Also you can test certain products and you receive products for trying others etc.

My question is how long do I now wait before I hear from them to see if I start? This is all exciting i'm anxious!!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 26, 2013)

i finally got into one ...after six months!

and its for my favorite makeup obsession, nails! lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the "qualify for one survey" just meant that you qualified for the whole thing... they probably have a default text blurb that says "one", and forgot to change it.  The way they word things sometimes is confusing. There was a question about having to remove all nail polish and I'm like "QUICK!!! WHERE IS MY NAIL POLISH REMOVER!?" before I realized it was for a question in the surveys later on.
> 
> ...


 Their wording is seriously so confusing all the time! My favourite question was "can you read English?" lol are we talking about regular English or L'Oreal English? 





(I hope it's ok I mentioned this question, I figured it was pretty harmless to share but worth a good giggle)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> Their wording is seriously so confusing all the time! My favourite question was "can you read English?" lol are we talking about regular English or L'Oreal English?Â
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope it's ok I mentioned this question, I figured it was pretty harmless to share but worth a good giggle)


 My favorite question was about computer skills. It actually made go all "Ooh, nails *and* computers? Sign me up!"


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's fine... I don't think sharing that question would throw off any test results


 Yeah, it was probably just one of those questions some surveys stick in just to see if you're paying attention haha. I know I almost spat my coffee out when I saw it.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got in too !
> 
> 
> ...


 You are on top of your game!



> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in too it also mentions sending the test products so maybe we have to test something too... it was an odd qualifying survey...


 It was very confusing!



> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!
> 
> 
> ...


 That's weird...I'm currently using polish and I qualified!



> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That qualification survey confused me. Do we really get all 3 surveys at once if we qualify? After I answered one of the questions in the middle, it said that I qualified for 1 of the surveys. But the confirmation screen at the end says it'll send me a link to all of the questionnaires within the week. (implying it is more than 1 survey?)
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you get all 3 surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 26, 2013)

I DQ'd. Sad face.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite one was "Do you have the intelligence to follow directions?"  (or something along those lines, I'm not sure of the exact wording)
> 
> I just wish there was a way to put THIS as my answer:


 hahahhahah. What a strange question!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite one was "Do you have the intelligence to follow directions?"  (or something along those lines, I'm not sure of the exact wording)
> 
> I just wish there was a way to put THIS as my answer:


 lol I forgot about that question! That face is glorious haha, I probably would've pulled that face if I were asked that question face-to-face.


----------



## volcomdawl (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so confused! I feel like I got through but it just sort of abruptly ended after asking if I'd be willing to remove my polish and I said yes? My aunt qualified and said she had to verify her address to test something but mine didn't mention any testing, just taking 3 surveys? I didn't get the "Unfortuanately..." but don't recall seeing where they said they'd send a survey in a week? Maybe the quota filled up as I was taking it.


----------



## kriishu (Jun 26, 2013)

Buuu.. I DQ'd... AGAIN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 26, 2013)

I either DQ'd or the quota was filled. Darn. This survey would be so nice for me since I'm a crazy nail polish user... XD Congratulations to those who qualified. 5 prestige products!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

DQ'd from the nail polish survey....much sadness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm actually less interested in the compensation on this one than the survey itself, especially since it sounded like there would be products to test. Nails are a *huge* thing for me!


----------



## Jaly (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I qualified for one survey.....     they are sending out test product and what not...

I don't try to figure out what is going on, just do what they tell me to do and wait for the compensation.  

Free is free.  And surfing the web vs taking survey, all about the same for me so I don't stress over if I get compensation or not...   its always a pleasant surprise when I do ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't gotten one yet. Anyone else?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> I haven't gotten one yet. Anyone else?


 It might have filled up before you had a chance to check and see if there was anything waiting for you. This happens very frequently.


----------



## paralegalatl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their wording is seriously so confusing all the time! My favourite question was "can you read English?" lol are we talking about regular English or L'Oreal English?
> ...


 Oh I love L'Oreal English...like their way of spelling Yves St. Laurent as Eves a few months ago (I hope it's okay to mention that).


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just entered in my information to be part of the L'Oreal Test Panel. I sorta understand what it is. I know you fill out surveys and you can qualify for some and not for others based upon your answers. Also you can test certain products and you receive products for trying others etc.
> 
> My question is how long do I now wait before I hear from them to see if I start? This is all exciting i'm anxious!!


Let me know if you get any kind of email with log in information. I signed up last night and I guess the website was under maintenance. It looked different from what it looks like this morning and was strange. Hopefully my information went through.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 26, 2013)

I also DQ'd for currently using polish, guess they met the quota for my demographic.


----------



## melonz (Jun 26, 2013)

YAAYYY! i qualified! i was scared because in the middle of the survey is said that I was taking too long and booted me out! I definitely was not taking too long.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 26, 2013)

Woohoo! I qualified!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 26, 2013)

DQ'ed - must've filled the quota for my demographic....booooooo


----------



## amandak88 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also DQ'd for currently using polish, guess they met the quota for my demographic.


 Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was surprised it was already filled up since I didn't get the email about the survey until this afternoon. And I took the survey 5 minutes after receiving the email. I wish they had sent the email before any of the quotas were met!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2013)

Woohooo qualified for the 1st time!


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eeeee! I qualified for the eyeliner study and now the nails! I love nail polish! Pretty sure I haven't seen my naked nails in a year, except while changing colors. For those that dq'ed, keep trying- you qualify eventually and it seems like they're increasing number of studies


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 26, 2013)

Hum... on the plus side, I actually got an email notification from them that the survey existed this time around. 

On the down side, I DQ'ed,

On the plus side for MUT - everyone started posting that the survey existed 3 hours before   the email even showed up in my inbox - lol! You guys are the best early warning system!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 26, 2013)

So.. I filled out the pre-qualify thing like THE EXACT SECOND I received the email, and was either DQ'd or it was full.  I come here and check, and you guys were saying you got in *3 HOURS BEFORE I EVEN GOT THE EMAIL. *

Whaaaaaaaaat!

Why am I getting the emails 3 hours after everyone else??? Mine came in at 10:39am PST.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that dq'ed, keep trying- you qualify eventually and it seems like they're increasing number of studies


 What do you mean keep trying?  As in, try again next time they email?


----------



## skylite (Jun 26, 2013)

> So.. I filled out the pre-qualify thing like THE EXACT SECOND I received the email, and was either DQ'd or it was full. Â I come here and check, and you guys were saying you got in *3 HOURS BEFORE I EVEN GOT THE EMAIL.Â * Whaaaaaaaaat! Why am I getting the emails 3 hours after everyone else??? Mine came in at 10:39am PST.Â


 I don't think anyone actually got an email that early. We just check for surveys compulsively. Lol. I think they wait to send out the emails til they're taking too long to fill up.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. I filled out the pre-qualify thing like THE EXACT SECOND I received the email, and was either DQ'd or it was full.  I come here and check, and you guys were saying you got in *3 HOURS BEFORE I EVEN GOT THE EMAIL. *
> 
> ...


 i've only gotten an email once for a study, i just check every once in a while while going through my emails - i'm on pst time so it helps to do it earlier, otherwise they fill up


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2013)

DQ'd in demographic. I should have known when i had a makeup talk e-mail earlier. Usually I take the surveys before I even get an e-mail but this time I got an e-mail to take the survey. Oh well, next time maybe it's a product that fits.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jun 26, 2013)

Y'all don't know how good I feel now. I'm sure that we are intelligent women but thank goodness most of you have no clue what the instructions said. I'm just happy the pic below didn't get me dq'd. Note: don't fill out surveys on little sleep.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone actually got an email that early. We just check for surveys compulsively. Lol. I think they wait to send out the emails til they're taking too long to fill up.





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i've only gotten an email once for a study, i just check every once in a while while going through my emails - i'm on pst time so it helps to do it earlier, otherwise they fill up


 Ohh, bummer. I didn't realize it was that quick to fill up!  I guess I'll start checking it nonstop, haha!

Also, what does it mean by "five prestige products"?


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just disqualified because I currently use nail polish? Dumb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


Same!! Ugh


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait a minute, I got an address confirmation thing at the end saying they're sending out test product. So is the prequalifer like a question tree to different tests? Or did everyone else get the address confirmation screen? I swear I'm going to start copy pasting the instructions to read later. The grammar sucks so its confusing.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Let me know if you get any kind of email with log in information. I signed up last night and I guess the website was under maintenance. It looked different from what it looks like this morning and was strange. Hopefully my information went through.







 Sounds good! Hopefully its soon


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> Ohh, bummer. I didn't realize it was that quick to fill up! Â I guess I'll start checking it nonstop, haha! Also, what does it mean by "five prestige products"?


 "Prestige" usually means department store lines rather than drug store. LancÃ´me instead of L'Oreal, for example.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wait a minute, I got an address confirmation thing at the end saying they're sending out test product. So is the prequalifer like a question tree to different tests? Or did everyone else get the address confirmation screen?
> 
> I swear I'm going to start copy pasting the instructions to read later. The grammar sucks so its confusing.


 I was under the impression that this was just 3 surveys that we have to take that we're compensated for afterwards, like the 5-part moisturizer survey that they had a few months back? I didn't pay attention to the address confirmation page (other than confirming my address) but I'm assuming it's just the default page after every survey/test you qualify for, and they didn't change it to saying compensation instead of test product? I could be wrong lol.



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh, bummer. I didn't realize it was that quick to fill up!  I guess I'll start checking it nonstop, haha!
> 
> Also, what does it mean by "five prestige products"?


 The compensation products will probably be from one (or more) of the more fancy~ brands that L'Oreal owns, like Lancome and Kiehl's.


----------



## volcomdawl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Wait a minute, I got an address confirmation thing at the end saying they're sending out test product. So is the prequalifer like a question tree to different tests? Or did everyone else get the address confirmation screen? I swear I'm going to start copy pasting the instructions to read later. The grammar sucks so its confusing.


 I think I got through but just to take the 3 surveys. It didn't ask me to verify my address.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in the nail survey. YAY!!!!  It's been a while since I got in one--last one was those press on nails (blech).


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jun 26, 2013)

> but I'm assuming it's just the default page after every survey/test you qualify for, and they didn't change it to saying compensation instead of test product? I could be wrong


 I did a survey not too long ago and had no confirmation page. I remember cause I was like "Oooo" when it came up for the eyeliner study. Lol idek. But I guess it doesn't matter- setting and forgetting this panel site is how I keep sane from the DQs. And watching the mailbox for anything drives me nuts.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. I filled out the pre-qualify thing like THE EXACT SECOND I received the email, and was either DQ'd or it was full.  I come here and check, and you guys were saying you got in *3 HOURS BEFORE I EVEN GOT THE EMAIL. *
> 
> ...


 they don't usually email for the studies or anything ...this is only the second time i've gotten an email!  they email when they're having a har dtime filling a specific demographic (ie. it hasn't filled in 2 or so hours!)


----------



## Xiang (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the "qualify for one survey" just meant that you qualified for the whole thing... they probably have a default text blurb that says "one", and forgot to change it.  The way they word things sometimes is confusing. There was a question about having to remove all nail polish and I'm like "QUICK!!! WHERE IS MY NAIL POLISH REMOVER!?" before I realized it was for a question in the surveys later on.
> 
> ...


 I'll have to remember not to read too much into their wording then, haha. Just take it as it comes. =)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 26, 2013)

Aww last night I had to work, then dog sit, and then go to work this morning without computer access the whole time! By the time I did the survey all of the Caucasian spots had filled up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooja (Jun 26, 2013)

I dqed also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(removed blog URL per TOS.  -magicalmom)


----------



## pride (Jun 26, 2013)

I got through the prequal, can you still DQ once you get to the informationals?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 26, 2013)

Boo! DQd on race. Gone all day with no access to email. Wouldn't you know it?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 26, 2013)

Boo! DQd on race. Gone all day with no access to email. Wouldn't you know it?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> I got through the prequal, can you still DQ once you get to the informationals?


 Yep. It happened to me once on an eyeliner survey.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Y'all don't know how good I feel now. I'm sure that we are intelligent women but thank goodness most of you have no clue what the instructions said. I'm just happy the pic below didn't get me dq'd. Note: don't fill out surveys on little sleep.


 im in the same boat my daughter is 3 months old!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 27, 2013)

> Aww last night I had to work, then dog sit, and then go to work this morning without computer access the whole time! By the time I did the survey all of the Caucasian spots had filled up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same thing just happened to me. Bummer :-(


----------



## wadedl (Jun 27, 2013)

I think most the spots got filled the second the email went our.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2013)

> I think most the spots got filled the second the email went our.


 Slots usually get filled even before email goes out. They seem to get claimed entirely by people who just go in and check their account multiple times a day. I don't think I have ever received email for qualifying surveys.


----------



## katye (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone who was in the S13-89 Facial Sunscreen Home Study gotten anything compensation-wise in the mail yet?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2013)

Informational skin study pre-qual going out! I got dumped at the specific product level question.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 27, 2013)

Just prequalified for a serum survey that is on the site now. It was nuts, I misselected something, DQ'd, went back, selected my actual answer and made it through! That NEVER happens.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

no surveys for me so far


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 27, 2013)

I just qualified for the facial serum study!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 27, 2013)

I dq'd on the first screen, lol. I assume it was my age bracket. :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Informational skin study pre-qual going out! I got dumped at the specific product level question.


 Me too!  Blah!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

no surveys for me so far


nothing for me either..


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 27, 2013)

I made it into 2 surveys in 2 days :-O I'm shocked


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 27, 2013)

DQ'd on the skin care study, I guess they didn't like my liquid foundation. Pbbbft.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 27, 2013)

I DQ'd on skin survey too. The age ranges annoy me. 30-50 lol I'm 31 how in the world would that be in a skin care category with a 50 year old?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Just prequalified for a serum survey that is on the site now. It was nuts, I misselected something, DQ'd, went back, selected my actual answer and made it through! That NEVER happens.


 How did you go back and change your answer if you DQ'd?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no surveys for me so far


 nothing today for me either


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 27, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dq'd again. I think I will never qualify for one.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Sad panda. DQ'ed. And yes, I'm on the lower end of that "30-50" box too! I also thought that was a weird age bucket, but at least it was the middle choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Nothing for me either


 Me either


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made it into 2 surveys in 2 days :-O I'm shocked


 very nice! Congrats, hope you get to try some great products!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

Prequalified for the skin serum study! Now, let's hope I make it through the next round!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Prequalified for the skin serum study! Now, let's hope I make it through the next round!Â


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!!!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 27, 2013)

> I made it into 2 surveys in 2 days :-O I'm shocked


 That's awesome!! I'm so jealous! !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kies3285 (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my e-mail! It only took 2 days which I thought was pretty quick. I had 4 surveys to take once I logged in. I think I made it through the face serum one, Not 100% sure...

If you make it back to the main page without it saying anything to you does that mean you completed it?


----------



## Squidling (Jun 28, 2013)

> How did you go back and change your answer if you DQ'd?


 I have no idea! I hit the back button and selected another answer and it went through, go figure.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 29, 2013)

Received my eyeliner home study comp today. This is for study c13-221. Hmm... I'm not quite sure what to say, haha. It's a decade or two too early for me, lol. Posting from my phone for the first time so hope the photo shows up.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This makes me a sad panda. I can't use Garnier skin products. They always break me out and leave scars.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 29, 2013)

Really hoping that the compensation for the eyeliner varies...


----------



## breech (Jun 29, 2013)

> I have no idea! I hit the back button and selected another answer and it went through, go figure.


... Just surprised that it allowed us to go back.... And answer the q again... I got thru.... Did not get through the nail study... Got rejected at age.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope the face wash/clairsonic one is better


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hope the face wash/clairsonic one is better


 Yea, I hope so too... But my mom would probably still like the Garnier product


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Hope the face wash/clairsonic one is better


 Here's to hoping!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

I was so excited about making it through pre-qual that I didn't retain the information: For the nail survey, they're actually sending us stuff to test? Did they say how long that would take or whether we would have to sign for it? Do we get email with further information, or do we just have to keep checking the site?


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same item so I'm guessing there are no variations.  I tried it last night and it's very moisturizing...very nice.  Maybe you can try to trade it or give it as a gift to an older friend.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 29, 2013)

I signed up a couple of weeks ago, but have not heard a peep out of them. So, I try and sign in today, using email,  and the site says my information is wrong. But, when I try and sign up again, it says "_Our records indicate you are already a Panelist. If that information is incorrect please call 732 680 5660_." I am already a member. And, the page says to call if I am _not_ already signed up. I am confused! I never received an acknowledgement email, so I'm not even sure what my PanelistID and PIN even are!

Does anyone know where the problem is here, and how I might fix it? There is no email address or other contact than that phone number for non-members. Aaargh!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

> I signed up a couple of weeks ago, but have not heard a peep out of them. So, I try and sign in today, using email,Â  and the site says my information is wrong. But, when I try and sign up again, it says "_Our records indicate you are already a Panelist. If that information is incorrect please call 732 680 5660_." I am already a member. And, the page says to call if I am _not_ already signed up. I am confused! I never received an acknowledgement email, so I'm not even sure what my PanelistID and PIN even are! Does anyone know where the problem is here, and how I might fix it? There is no email address or other contact than that phone number for non-members. Aaargh!


 I've got this email address: [email protected] I think my email originally went to my spam folder, so if you haven't checked already, it might be worth poking around in there.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TheDivineMsd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up a couple of weeks ago, but have not heard a peep out of them. So, I try and sign in today, using email,  and the site says my information is wrong. But, when I try and sign up again, it says "_Our records indicate you are already a Panelist. If that information is incorrect please call 732 680 5660_." I am already a member. And, the page says to call if I am _not_ already signed up. I am confused! I never received an acknowledgement email, so I'm not even sure what my PanelistID and PIN even are!
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my comp for thee Clairsonic study S13-106

Can't take a photo right now but i got:









*Total Value: $46*

While I'm excited to try these products, I liked the comp I got from the tinted lip balm study better.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Got my comp for thee Clairsonic studyÂ S13-106 Can't take a photo right now but i got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooo, very nice!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 30, 2013)

I go



> Got my comp for thee Clairsonic studyÂ S13-106 Can't take a photo right now but i got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same compensation but my nail strips are in "oh my gold"


----------



## wadedl (Jun 30, 2013)

My mom already made me give her the serum. I just bought the Kiehls Acai serum or I would not have shared. I need her to sign up her own account.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 30, 2013)

> My mom already made me give her the serum. I just bought the Kiehls Acai serum or I would not have shared. I need her to sign up her own account.


 I like that Serum so if someone doesn't want theirs, I'd love to swap..


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 1, 2013)

I just signed up 2 wks ago and I have qualified for a study using 2 serums. This is my first time; I use Lancome products mostly, so I am guessing this that this is why I was selected for the first one if this helps anyone.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone remember the start date for the nail study?


----------



## skylite (Jul 1, 2013)

> Does anyone remember the start date for the nail study?


 I was actually thinking about this earlier. I took screen shots of all the info they have us after qualifying and there were no dates. Just that the surveys had to be completed within a week ( from when we get the links ?). So I emailed them earlier asking about it. I'll let you know of I hear anything.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was actually thinking about this earlier. I took screen shots of all the info they have us after qualifying and there were no dates. Just that the surveys had to be completed within a week ( from when we get the links ?). So I emailed them earlier asking about it. I'll let you know of I hear anything.


 This is my 1st one some I kinda clueless right now lol.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the prequal said that the email containing the nail survey links will be sent to us within a week. So maybe by this wednesday or thursday? I have the date 6/27 on my screenshot so its barely been a few days since the qualification survey.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Received my compensation for the S13-106 as well!

Same as above, the Vichy serum, but my Essie strips were different, I received Embrace the Lace:





(Not my pic)

Not bad! I think it's pretty cute


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

> I think the prequal said that the email containing the nail survey links will be sent to us within a week. So maybe by this wednesday or thursday? I have the date 6/27 on my screenshot so its barely been a few days since the qualification survey.


 I have a funny feeling that this is a lost week for the purpose of things like this and that nothing is going to actually happen until next week.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are really cute! 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the S13-106 as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I go I got the same compensation but my nail strips are in "oh my gold"


 Same here, they are super cute!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the S13-106 as well!
> 
> ...


 Thats the same one my mom got, but she gave them to me since she never does her nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they are super cute!


----------



## skylite (Jul 2, 2013)

> I think the prequal said that the email containing the nail survey links will be sent to us within a week. So maybe by this wednesday or thursday? I have the date 6/27 on my screenshot so its barely been a few days since the qualification survey.


 You're right. I was being totally dyslexic on that lol. So ideally sometime this week, unless the holiday gets in the way.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh you guys, if I ever qualify for a skin care study again, remind me not to participate! I'm currently in a skin care study and my poor poor skin... I'm breaking out so badly. Sigh, all in the name of product research, right?


----------



## Xiang (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right. I was being totally dyslexic on that lol. So ideally sometime this week, unless the holiday gets in the way.


 Haha, and I totally forgot there is a holiday this week. Oops.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 2, 2013)

> Oh you guys, if I ever qualify for a skin care study again, remind me not to participate! I'm currently in a skin care study and my poor poor skin... I'm breaking out so badly. Sigh, all in the name of product research, right?


 My chin is in sad shape right now too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Jul 2, 2013)

> Haha, and I totally forgot there is a holiday this week. Oops.Â  :eusa_wall:


 It's crazy that the holiday is only one day yet it manages to make everything get pushed back a week. At work all of our clients are just taking long vacations so anything not done today is pretty much done til next week.


----------



## AliMo (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my e-mail! It only took 2 days which I thought was pretty quick. I had 4 surveys to take once I logged in. I think I made it through the face serum one, Not 100% sure...
> 
> If you make it back to the main page without it saying anything to you does that mean you completed it?


I am in now too. I had to re-sign up and it worked the second time. yay!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got my email for nail survey study!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my email for nail survey study!!


 Me too!  YAY!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay, nail survey email here, too! I'm not sure whether I'll be able to get them all done tonight because SO FREAKISHLY TIRED, but I'm really excited about this because NAILS!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 2, 2013)

Go figure.  I _just _repainted my nails all Fourth of July-ish last night.  And I don't see a "please finish by" date anywhere in the email...so maybe I can get by with taking the last survey Thursday night, after fireworks (which are a big deal here because it's always so dry...when they say we can have them...we go all out!).  But, yay!  

Six compensation products?  I could have sworn the initial questionnaire said only five.  Cool beans.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 2, 2013)

I prequalified but i haven't gotten the email yet.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 2, 2013)

We're y'all asked to use a different username and password than your normal login?


----------



## skylite (Jul 2, 2013)

> We're y'all asked to use a different username and password than your normal login?


 They're at the top of your email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go figure.  I _just _repainted my nails all Fourth of July-ish last night.  And I don't see a "please finish by" date anywhere in the email...so maybe I can get by with taking the last survey Thursday night, after fireworks (which are a big deal here because it's always so dry...when they say we can have them...we go all out!).  But, yay!
> 
> Six compensation products?  I could have sworn the initial questionnaire said only five.  Cool beans.


 ooh nice! just finished the surveys up, didn't expect all the non nail questions. excited!


----------



## Pixistyx (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! I'm such a dummy! I got the nail surveys and I didn't even see the different username/password thingy at the top of the email! Oops. So when I logged into the first and second surveys, I just put my usual log-in info. I wonder if I can email them and ask. Shoot! I guess I was soooo excited about getting these that I just didn't pay attention. I hope this isn't going to screw up my compensation. Darn.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2013)

> We're y'all asked to use a different username and password than your normal login?


 I was... is that right?


----------



## tameloy (Jul 2, 2013)

> They're at the top of your email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I saw that and used it...I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jul 2, 2013)

I qualified for the nail survey last week but haven't gotten an email yet. BOO!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go figure.  I _just _repainted my nails all Fourth of July-ish last night.  And I don't see a "please finish by" date anywhere in the email...so maybe I can get by with taking the last survey Thursday night, after fireworks (which are a big deal here because it's always so dry...when they say we can have them...we go all out!).  But, yay!
> 
> Six compensation products?  I could have sworn the initial questionnaire said only five.  Cool beans.


 It did say 5 originally. But I'm cool with 6! Plus, the surveys are insanely long, so they better compensate well!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished the 3 nail surveys!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just finished the 3 nail surveys!!


 Me too! They weren't kidding about them being long!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 2, 2013)

Got the nail surveys email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect timing too, I was desperately in need of a distraction from the numbercrunching I was doing for my internship.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2013)

When you say they're long, how much time are we talking about here? I want to do the surveys *now*, but I am phenomenally sleep-deprived due to a combination of heat and neighbors having a loud gathering directly under my bedroom window at 11pm last night (I get up at 5am for work). Maybe I can do the first one tonight while I wait for my apartment to get below 85 degrees and the other two tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Jul 2, 2013)

I was confused with the second survey. It asked for a user number instead of username or panel id number. I ended up using the username in the email. From what i remember, the other two surveys were more specific. Username was username. Panel id was called panel id.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 2, 2013)

To enter the surveys I used what was on the email and when I was on the survey I used my panel ID number


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! They weren't kidding about them being long!!


 


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When you say they're long, how much time are we talking about here? I want to do the surveys *now*, but I am phenomenally sleep-deprived due to a combination of heat and neighbors having a loud gathering directly under my bedroom window at 11pm last night (I get up at 5am for work). Maybe I can do the first one tonight while I wait for my apartment to get below 85 degrees and the other two tomorrow.


I did not find them so long.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just completed all 3 nail surveys - didn't take too long...maybe half an hour?


----------



## Xiang (Jul 2, 2013)

> When you say they're long, how much time are we talking about here? I want to do the surveys *now*, but I am phenomenally sleep-deprived due to a combination of heat and neighbors having a loud gathering directly under my bedroom window at 11pm last night (I get up at 5am for work). Maybe I can do the first one tonight while I wait for my apartment to get below 85 degrees and the other two tomorrow.


 I finished all three in a little under an hour. The third one requires you to remove your current polish. So it might take a little longer if you have polish on.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 2, 2013)

Finished minevin about 30-40 minutes!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 2, 2013)

All done.  Not nearly as long as I thought it would be.  Now off to polish my nails!


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for the nail survey last week but haven't gotten an email yet. BOO!!


 Same here! I checked my spam folder and everything.. Come on L'oreal, send me my email so I can take the surveys!!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I checked my spam folder and everything.. Come on L'oreal, send me my email so I can take the surveys!!


 ditto!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2013)

My polish was chipped, so I went ahead and took it off so I could do all three surveys and repaint!  It didn't take me nearly as long as I had expected.  They seemed almost brief compared to some of the marketing questionnaires I've filled out for movie trailers.

(In semi-related news, I am going to bed just as soon as my bedroom gets below 80 degrees.  Come on, you can do it!)


----------



## coralpeonies (Jul 2, 2013)

Finished all three surveys in a little over 30 minutes. (removed my nail polish before getting started) They were shorter than I expected, since the pre-qualifying survey mentioned something along the lines of an hour?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm guessing that they said an hour so that people would plan enough time and not freak out about a long survey, even though they probably knew it would take most people less than an hour.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 2, 2013)

Finished my 3 surveys!  Thank you to those who posted before about the separate login/password for the surveys, I was definitely confused til I came here and saw that others had the same issue.

Yay!  C'mon, survey compensation!  Come to mama!  (I know, I know... I'll be waiting weeks, if not a few months for it!  But I'm gonna freak out so hard when I get my happy little box from L'Oreal!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got the emails!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2013)

After I logged in, I used the user ID I use to go in to look for surveys. My theory: They already have the ID that was assigned to me for the survey since it was part of the login made specifically for the survey, so they must be looking for the one I usually use in order to tie the login to my profile. ETA: I forgot to say thank you to CheshireCookie! I don't think I would have gotten in if it hasn't been for that get-into-a-survey mojo she sent my way.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I messed it up the cause I used the user name they sent in the email nit the one from their site I honestly thought it was the same. I wonder if I should email them about it. I hope this doesn't mean I miss out on compensation. :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I did mine right...the new user id to get into the survey, but then my normal panelist id on the survey itself? This is my first ever survey/study I got in on, so I'm hoping I did it correctly. Curious to see what kinds of things they send for compensation!


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 3, 2013)

Question to anyone, How do you know that you qualified once you filled out the initial survey?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you didn't qualify, it would say..."Unfortunately, you did not qualify for this..." or something like that.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you didn't qualify, it would say..."Unfortunately, you did not qualify for this..." or something like that.


 Ok, so I think I may have made it through one...how long does it take till they contact me?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> Ok, so I think I may have made it through one...how long does it take till they contact me?


 Are you talking about the initial demographic surveys you fill out when you sign up or a survey for a specific study, like skincare? If you mean the initial surveys when you first sign up, those are sorting hat surveys. You don't directly qualify for anything. They just kind of group you for future surveys. They don't usually send out email telling you that there are pre-qual surveys out there, so most if us just check every day because studies fill up super quickly. If you mean a study-specific survey, I think it took a week from getting the you-qualified message at the end of the nail study pre-qual before I received my study-surveys-are-ready email.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you talking about the initial demographic surveys you fill out when you sign up or a survey for a specific study, like skincare? If you mean the initial surveys when you first sign up, those are sorting hat surveys. You don't directly qualify for anything. They just kind of group you for future surveys. They don't usually send out email telling you that there are pre-qual surveys out there, so most if us just check every day because studies fill up super quickly. If you mean a study-specific survey, I think it took a week from getting the you-qualified message at the end of the nail study pre-qual before I received my study-surveys-are-ready email.


 Ok that makes more sense. I filled out the demographic surveys and that is all. Thanks again for your help. I hope I get some more surveys soon!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone else still not received their email? It's stressing me out!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are you talking about the initial demographic surveys you fill out when you sign up or a survey for a specific study, like skincare? If you mean the initial surveys when you first sign up, those are sorting hat surveys. You don't directly qualify for anything. They just kind of group you for future surveys. They don't usually send out email telling you that there are pre-qual surveys out there, so most if us just check every day because studies fill up super quickly. If you mean a study-specific survey, I think it took a week from getting the you-qualified message at the end of the nail study pre-qual before I received my study-surveys-are-ready email.


 So, is there a specific time of day that they will post the new surveys?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 3, 2013)

Just got this email clearing up the log in confusion with the 3 nail surveys. (Basically use the ID + password they provided in the first email, then enter your panelist ID in the actual survey when it asks).

Quote: Hi LIA,

We greatly apologize for the confusion regarding your username and password for this Informational Nail Survey study.  You have received generic login information that is specific to these three online surveys only.  Please login to all three surveys with the information you were provided in the survey email.  Once you have logged in and you are prompted to enter your standard Panelist ID#, please then enter your usual Lâ€™Oreal number, in addition to entering your name, etc.

Again, the username and password you received are for these three informational surveys only.  Future L'Oreal studies will use your standard ID and pin, so you can delete the information from this study.

If you have already completed the surveys we greatly appreciate your responses!  As indicated in our previous email, you will receive the compensation products in the mail within 4-5 weeks.

If you still have any issues or questions please email us at (email address here). However, please note we will be closed July 4th and 5th for the holiday and will return on Monday, July 8th.

Thank you again for your participation!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> After I logged in, I used the user ID I use to go in to look for surveys. My theory: They already have the ID that was assigned to me for the survey since it was part of the login made specifically for the survey, so they must be looking for the one I usually use in order to tie the login to my profile. ETA: I forgot to say thank you to CheshireCookie! I don't think I would have gotten in if it hasn't been for that get-into-a-survey mojo she sent my way.


 Quoting myself here: I just got email about the login/panelist ID thing. They confirmed that the panelist ID to use after you log in (with the special this-survey-only info they emailed yesterday) is the one you usually use to check to see if there are any pre-qual surveys, so my logic was valid! ETA: Simul-post. That's what happens when you post via phone.


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Has anyone else still not received their email? It's stressing me out!


 I still haven't either! So you're not alone. Hopefully soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm curious to know if these emails are moot to those who have successfully completed all 3 surveys..?


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 3, 2013)

here are my emails to loreal today:

ME:     Hello, I did these surveys last night but i may have messed up one question when it asked for the panelist ID I used the user name from the email not my panelist ID from the L'Oreal testing site.  My panelist id is 213462. I can redo the surveys if i need to. I really hope this doesn't mess any thing up.
Have a good day, Nicole Freese

Reply:  

Hi NICOLE,

We greatly apologize for the confusion regarding your username and password for this Informational Nail Survey study.  You have received generic login information that is specific to these three online surveys only.  Please login to all three surveys with the information you were provided in the survey email.  Once you have logged in and you are prompted to enter your standard Panelist ID#, please then enter your usual Lâ€™Oreal number, in addition to entering your name, etc.

Again, the username and password you received are for these three informational surveys only.  Future L'Oreal studies will use your standard ID and pin, so you can delete the information from this study.

If you have already completed the surveys we greatly appreciate your responses!  As indicated in our previous email, you will receive the compensation products in the mail within 4-5 weeks.

If you still have any issues or questions please email us at [email protected].  However, please note we will be closed July 4th and 5th for the holiday and will return on Monday, July 8th.

Thank you again for your participation!

L'Oreal USA-Sensorial Testing

Clark, New Jersey 07066

My reply:

I already completed the surveys but instead of putting in my usual panelist ID in that spot I accidentally put the user name for this survey that was in the email.  Will I still be compensated? Have a good holiday weekend

Their reply:

Nicole,

Yes, compensation will be sent going by the name field in the survey.

Sorry for the confusion!

[SIZE=14pt]Pamela Hardy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Testing [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Terminal Avenue[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Clark NJ 07066[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]so I think I'm ok.... [/SIZE]


----------



## Xiang (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here are my emails to loreal today:
> 
> ...


 I did the same thing you did in the survey and received the same first auto-reply this morning when I e-mailed them. I wonder if I should follow up on it like you did and explain that I already finished the survey too. Just so they (and I) can log a record of the email to my files or something.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here are my emails to loreal today:
> 
> ...


I also did the same thing as you (putting the e-mail's username instead of my L'oreal panelist number). I received the same response from Pamela.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't either! So you're not alone. Hopefully soon...


 glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got a post card!  An invite to visit their Product Evaluation Center in Clark, NJ.  

Just for comparing notes, I've signed up with them for over three months now and never received an invite for any online testing which I read about from this board.  

Here's the text:

*Thank you for signing up for FREE hair services.  Stop in any Monday or Wednesday between 9:30 and 11:30 or 1:30 and 3:00 for a consultation.  Call for more information.  Bring this card with you and mention that you signed up online. We hope to see you soon!*



​ 




 

It's nearly a one hour drive from Fresh Meadows, across Manhattan into Clarke, but I think I'll do it!!  It'd be worth it just to check out the L'Oreal Product Evaluation Center.  Heck I'm a sucker for things like beer breweries, potatoe chip makers and Jelly Belly factories... more less an evaluation center for beauty products!!  

An up and personal look, I'm like soooo excited!  I wish I could take someone with me from here just so we can both slap eachother silly with happiness on the drive over!!

I'm using the very expensive Keratase from the L'Oreal premium hair brand and have alrady got the Total Repair 5 shampoo and conditioner to use from the L'Oreal drugstore brand.  I've got hair just a little past my shoulder and it's thick and pretty healthy mostly but the ends can be a little dry if I don't conditionn properly.  The Keratase conditioner is amazing, the ends of my hair were just amazing, like the follicle were plump, flexible and it was just fuller.  

Maybe they'll let me spend some money at the corporate store and pick-up some Keratase conditioiner?

Has anyone had experience in their Product Evaluation Center?  I'd love to find out if they let you shop at the company store, becasue if so, I'm sooo going to make a mile-long shopping list!!





 

I will defintely report back on my experience!  I'm so excited that after 3 months, I too can join in the fun and share some exeprience with you all!!

Maybe they didn't invite me to any online surveys because I stated that I would partcipate in their Product Evaluation Center.  So I'd imagine they'd invite me for online surveys - only if they aren't able to get a critical mass from folks who do not have the option of coming to their onsite testing center.  Something for others to consider if they are living within travel distance but would prefer to take online tests?


----------



## aricukier (Jul 9, 2013)

There's a survey up. I dqed.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

Two pre-quals! Hair survey (DQ'd at brands) and cosmetics (DQ'd at product type).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just had the hair survey - DQ'ed on brands.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 9, 2013)

Double DQ'd. Womp womp!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't get cosmetics, just hair. And of course I DQ'd. I think I just need to stop trying because all it does is irritate me lol!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the notice on the survey - I only had the hair survey, but I qualified!

I'm on a good streak with L'oreal test panel - I'm currently in the Clarisonic study, had qualified for the nail survey last week and now I've qualified for this hair survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks for the notice! Had two surveys up but DQd on both. The hair survey seemed similar to the one I got through last one (counting towards 5). DQd on what kind of products I use with the home study one.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 9, 2013)

I only had the hair survey but I dq'd!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

Only hair survey and DQ'd on brands...sigh.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

DQ'd on brands for the hair survey, DQ'd on form of foundation for the cosmetics survey. Boo!


----------



## FellFollow (Jul 9, 2013)

I disqualified on both surveys this morning.  I've been signed up with the test panel for 4 months and haven't qualified yet!  Maybe someday!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 9, 2013)

I only had the nair one and I dq'ed on brands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kriishu (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey ladies! I just had the hair survey and it looks that I qualified.. I'm pretty confused because it's my first time to qualify. I filled out the first pre-qualification survey and then I was redirected to another page where there was a longer survey, which I also filled out. And now I checked my L'Oreal page and that's how it looks like:



Why is this survey still hanging there?? At first it was under Available surveys and now it's under Incomplete surveys. (Btw I tried to fill it out one more time with same answers and it's still there....)


----------



## wadedl (Jul 9, 2013)

Just did the hair survey. I only qualified because a giant bottle of the product was given to my husband by his sister and I used it just because it was in my shower.


----------



## kpm14 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got through to the longer hair study and completed it  but it is showing in my "Incomplete Surveys" section also.  Maybe it's just a glitch.  I'll check in a little bit and see if it is still there.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 9, 2013)

DQ'ed for the informational hair survey. It was the only one I had. Guess I use the wrong brands...I have a feeling I know what brand they are looking for though. Oh well.


----------



## melonz (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just had the hair survey and it looks that I qualified.. I'm pretty confused because it's my first time to qualify. I filled out the first pre-qualification survey and then I was redirected to another page where there was a longer survey, which I also filled out. And now I checked my L'Oreal page and that's how it looks like:
> ...


 The same thing is happening to me! I emailed them


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 9, 2013)

DQ'd on brands for the hair survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Jul 9, 2013)

The same this is happening to me too!!!!! So annoying! I made it through and the hair survey is still there.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 9, 2013)

DQed for the hair survey, but in for the cosmetics study!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

Qualified for the hair survey! My first qualifier.. wee! I didnt get the cosmetics survey at all.

Edit: I completed the off-site survey that popped up after I qualified and submitted it with my panelist number, but the prescreen is still listed under 'incomplete'.. I assume they have to manually go through the panelist ids in the off-site survey? Wanna make sure I didnt do anything wrong, since I did complete both.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

I DQ'd on the cosmetics and hair surveys.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 9, 2013)

DQ'd on brands for the hair survey, didn't get the cosmetics one. 

Grrr!


----------



## 3gingers (Jul 9, 2013)

Same thig for me as well, I emailed them.


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got both applications, dq'ed in cosmetics, and both disappeared. I didn't get to apply for hair.? :/ eh


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

I qualified on the hair survey &amp; completed the survey that came up afterwards, but I'm assuming it went through ok as it's not listed in my 'incomplete' surveys.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

DQd on the cosmetics one.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2013)

Completed the hair survey but DQd from the skincare one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified on the hair survey &amp; completed the survey that came up afterwards, but I'm assuming it went through ok as it's not listed in my 'incomplete' surveys.


Ditto!


----------



## pride (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't even have either survey. ugh!!


----------



## kpm14 (Jul 9, 2013)

The survey is no longer showing in my "Incomplete Surveys" area.  It must have worked itself out somehow.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 9, 2013)

Completed the pre-survey and the survey that popped up afterwards for hair care! That is the only survey I had.


----------



## kriishu (Jul 9, 2013)

> The survey is no longer showing in my "Incomplete Surveys" area.Â  It must have worked itself out somehow.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 9, 2013)

I DQ'd on the brands.... urggg I really want to get in on one!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't even have either survey. ugh!!


 Me too, sniffles....  

In the original survey I put down tha I don't color my hair, I wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, I qualified for the hair survey this morning &amp; can't remember for the life of me what it was for. Is it like the last nail one where they're sending out more surveys? Or are they actually sending out product?


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Ok, I qualified for the hair survey this morning &amp; can't remember for the life of me what it was for. Is it like the last nail one where they're sending out more surveys? Or are they actually sending out product?


 It should have immediately popped up with another survey off site when you qualified.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It should have immediately popped up with another survey off site when you qualified.


 Is that it though? Nothing else is coming?

If so, that was a super easy one!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 9, 2013)

wooooo finally qualified again! 

I thought I had used up my 2013 quota with the Moisturizer super prize pack.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 9, 2013)

I DQ'd with the brands. Side note, I start week two of the acne study tomorrow.. I'm just getting my chin back under control ... My poor, poor chin. I hope the compensation is awesome!


----------



## MissxManda (Jul 9, 2013)

So I'm really new to this Loreal Testing stuff. Meaning, I just found out about it 2 weeks ago haha. So I received the survey for the hair and I qualified and took the survey. However, it shows that the survey is incomplete. The last question I answered was "Do you plan on using ______ products in the future?" After I answered that, it ended the survey. Was that the end of the survey or was I DQ'd? So confused... sorry for the dumb question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my first pre qualifying survey for "hair", but unfortunately I didn't qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annielull (Jul 9, 2013)

i did a pre-qual survey on hair this morning and DQ'ed on products as well. I said i've used Ouidad products. i signed up and did the first five preliminary surveys yesterday, and today's hair survey was my first pre-qual. oh well!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissxManda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm really new to this Loreal Testing stuff. Meaning, I just found out about it 2 weeks ago haha. So I received the survey for the hair and I qualified and took the survey. However, it shows that the survey is incomplete. The last question I answered was "Do you plan on using ______ products in the future?" After I answered that, it ended the survey. Was that the end of the survey or was I DQ'd? So confused... sorry for the dumb question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is doing that too, just seems to be a bug with the system. I emailed them just to be sure, but since the survey was offsite I think they have to manually match the id you put in with your loreal acct.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I DQ'd with the brands.
> 
> Side note, I start week two of the acne study tomorrow.. I'm just getting my chin back under control ... My poor, poor chin. I hope the compensation is awesome!


 My skin is going to love the week long breather before we start the next regimen. I broke out so much from Regimen A that I was slightly embarrassed by my skin. I can't wait to take that survey tomorrow and let them know what I think of it.

I also DQ'd on brands.


----------



## paralegalatl (Jul 9, 2013)

Did anyone else have survey issues? I completed the hair survey earlier, got to the second screen, and went all the way to the "End" key that closed out the page. I just logged back on and it says it's incomplete. So, I went back and started over. I went through the entire thing again...and it's still saying incomplete, lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2013)

> My skin is going to love the week long breather before we start the next regimen. I broke out so much from Regimen A that I was slightly embarrassed by my skin. I can't wait to take that survey tomorrow and let them know what I think of it. I also DQ'd on brands.





> I DQ'd with the brands. Side note, I start week two of the acne study tomorrow.. I'm just getting my chin back under control ... My poor, poor chin. I hope the compensation is awesome!


 My skin was terrible and now it's finally healing. I can't wait for the break in between regimens.


----------



## breech (Jul 9, 2013)

Took the hair survey this morning &amp; for the first time I made it to a informational survey. I am excited.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

No surveys for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 9, 2013)

> My skin is going to love the week long breather before we start the next regimen. I broke out so much from Regimen A that I was slightly embarrassed by my skin. I can't wait to take that survey tomorrow and let them know what I think of it. I also DQ'd on brands.


 gaaahhhhh your comment made me just check my papers, I had in my head that we only used the products for a week. I feel terrible, I always do my best to follow guidelines.. I used it one week and just took the last week off.. I guess i would have realized tomorrow when pulled it out to start B. I seriously feel so bad. I guess I know it didn't work for me though.. I'm horrified of my forehead and chin, I have seven, SEVEN blemishes on my chin, finally healing and fading from using my own products this past week. It looks so bad. So. BAD.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 9, 2013)

i always DQ on brands - only got the hair one,

i swear it always makes me curious what it's for when they have niche brands...what are thinking about making


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have survey issues? I completed the hair survey earlier, got to the second screen, and went all the way to the "End" key that closed out the page. I just logged back on and it says it's incomplete. So, I went back and started over. I went through the entire thing again...and it's still saying incomplete, lol.


I just got the survey and qualified for the questionnaire and mine did that as well....has anyone figured out what the issue is?


----------



## erind61103 (Jul 10, 2013)

> My skin was terrible and now it's finally healing. I can't wait for the break in between regimens.


 Mine too! And it wasn't tiny little things, ther were big honking ones, and they hurt SO bad! Can't wait to try part two next week... Looking foraward to giving a FULL report today in the follow up survey...


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I just got the survey and qualified for the questionnaire and mine did that as well....has anyone figured out what the issue is?


 I was having the same problem! ugh so very annoying


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got the survey and qualified for the questionnaire and mine did that as well....has anyone figured out what the issue is?


 I had the same issue, but it was fixed this morning - I emailed them just to be sure I got credit.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My skin was terrible and now it's finally healing. I can't wait for the break in between regimens.


 On this break between regimens are we still supposed to use the acne head cleanser or go back to the one we were using before the study?


----------



## pinkgemini (Jul 10, 2013)

My compensation gift for the eyeliner study. Ummm, not what I was expecting after seeing some of the compensation gifts for 5 surveys. But I shouldn't complain, it is free.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the same issue, but it was fixed this morning - I emailed them just to be sure I got credit.


Mine is fixed as well! Do you think I should email them also? Have you heard back from them yet?


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is fixed as well! Do you think I should email them also? Have you heard back from them yet?


 They didnt respond, but it was fixed the next day - I think they might be having to go through the surveys and manually match them to the panelist id we put in.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On this break between regimens are we still supposed to use the acne head cleanser or go back to the one we were using before the study?


 I don't know if we all had the same regimen at the same time, but for my first regimen, I wasn't supposed to use the head. I would say that you're probably supposed to go back to your normal one?



> Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! And it wasn't tiny little things, ther were big honking ones, and they hurt SO bad! Can't wait to try part two next week... Looking foraward to giving a FULL report today in the follow up survey...


 I'm so glad to hear that yours hurt because mine were really painful! I had horrible big ones on my chin and then extremely painful little ones everywhere else.



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gaaahhhhh your comment made me just check my papers, I had in my head that we only used the products for a week. I feel terrible, I always do my best to follow guidelines.. I used it one week and just took the last week off.. I guess i would have realized tomorrow when pulled it out to start B. I seriously feel so bad. I guess I know it didn't work for me though.. I'm horrified of my forehead and chin, I have seven, SEVEN blemishes on my chin, finally healing and fading from using my own products this past week. It looks so bad. So. BAD.


 honestly, i'm going to make a confession... I knew that I was supposed to go for two weeks, but I quit a few days early because my skin looked so disgusting. I let them know this in my survey though, so I don't feel as bad. My skin is still in the healing process and if your anything like me, it's going to take a while because I'm extremely fair.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't gotten my eyeliner compensation yet...BOO. Not that I'm gonna use it...every single Garnier product I've used on my face has made me break out and left scars, so you won't EVER catch me putting that crap stuff on my face again. I love Garnier for hair, but for face, forget it!


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 10, 2013)

To the girls doing the S12-178 Facial Regimen Study: I'm trying to complete today's questionnaire, but I'm being prompted to enter a ballot number. Where the heck do I find it?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the girls doing the S12-178 Facial Regimen Study: I'm trying to complete today's questionnaire, but I'm being prompted to enter a ballot number. Where the heck do I find it?


 The ballot number is usually on the letter they send you along with the test products, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The ballot number is usually on the letter they send you along with the test products, if I'm not mistaken.


 I have that letter sitting in front of me, and there's nothing about a ballot number on here. :/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2013)

> I have that letter sitting in front of me, and there's nothing about a ballot number on here. :/


 My ballot number was written on a white sticker that was on the outside of the plastic bag that contained the regimens and info sheet.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ballot number was written on a white sticker that was on the outside of the plastic bag that contained the regimens and info sheet.


 Someone give this girl a raise. Also, someone lock me away for being so damn dumb. I cannot believe I spaced that. Thank you very much.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2013)

> Someone give this girl a raise. Also, someone lock me away for being so damn dumb. I cannot believe I spaced that. Thank you very much.


 No problem and no raise needed! It was such a silly place for them to put a ballot number and mine was such a simple number that I at first couldn't believe it was the real ballot number.


----------



## XJ Sarah (Jul 10, 2013)

Im going to apply thanks for letting us know about this


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jul 11, 2013)

> I don't know if we all had the same regimen at the same time, but for my first regimen, I wasn't supposed to use the head. I would say that you're probably supposed to go back to your normal one?


 You're right. Different regimens. I didn't even read the instructions on my regimen B yet since I'm not using it until next week that say to apply directly to skin. I had just assumed since my regimen A used the head then B would too.


----------



## emilyd (Jul 11, 2013)

How long does it take for L'Oreal to respond to emails? I qualified for the nail study/survey/whatever, but never received my follow up surveys. I emailed them on Monday, but haven't heard back yet.

Also, I took the most recent hair survey twice because it kept popping up. It disappeared from my account, but now it's back as an unfinished survey.  Did it come back for anyone else?


----------



## hurleytwin (Jul 11, 2013)

There is a new cosmetic survey up for an at home study with two products. I DQ'd.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

No new surveys for me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 11, 2013)

I was DQ'd too, didn't get past the first page of questions.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've dq'ed on everything lately!! Why don't you like me L'oreal?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new surveys for me.


 Same here!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ballot number was written on a white sticker that was on the outside of the plastic bag that contained the regimens and info sheet.


 


> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that letter sitting in front of me, and there's nothing about a ballot number on here. :/


 Man, why does L'Oreal keep switching things up? I guess the confusing wording in surveys isn't enough lol. I remember my first study I totally couldn't find the ballot number and half-panicked when I found out it was on the letter because I'd put it in a pile of papers in my room, but no idea WHICH pile. I'm an academic hoarder and it's rare to ever see the floor of my room because I've got stacks of notebooks/textbooks/papers everywhere. I swear it multiplies if I try to throw any of it away 






On a more relevant note, no new surveys for me today.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 11, 2013)

I dq'd :-(


----------



## pride (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, I actually had this survey and got through it! First study since May, I've felt like all the recent ones are for face brushes which I DQ almost immediately (if I even get them).

I was so sure I would DQ though b/c it was another one of those "pick ONE of these brands you use even though you probably use many more of them."


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Is anyone else doing the study that starts tomorrow? I haven't seen anyone say a word about it, so I feel like I'm the only person in the study! LOL

Got my products earlier in the week but haven't had time to look at them. Looks like either a powder foundation or face powder study.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 11, 2013)

I never qualify for any surveys. What does it take to qualify??


----------



## AJCorletto (Jul 11, 2013)

I got through with the brand and specific product, but not the specific product type. I am so scared each time to select from the (PICK ONE) options. Congrats to those who got in, it seems like it will be a fun one!


----------



## SassyVee (Jul 11, 2013)

I finally qualified for my first study! I've DQ'd on everything before this and I joined in the middle of April. It's for a lip product. I'm so excited! Finally!!!


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take for L'Oreal to respond to emails? I qualified for the nail study/survey/whatever, but never received my follow up surveys. I emailed them on Monday, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also, I took the most recent hair survey twice because it kept popping up. It disappeared from my account, but now it's back as an unfinished survey.  Did it come back for anyone else?


 Same here about the nail survey. I qualified, and then never received any follow up emails. I emailed their customer service two different times, and then I heard back from someone on Monday who said that the woman in charge of that particular study was out of the office for the week, but that she would respond when she got back. :/


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 11, 2013)

I got pretty far but DQ'ed on what the qualities of the product was....   Trying to be vague here


----------



## courtneyg1107 (Jul 11, 2013)

So was the Home Study product a lip product because I dq'ed and I wanted to know what the product was.


----------



## courtneyg1107 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Wow, I actually had this survey and got through it! First study since May, I've felt like all the recent ones are for face brushes which I DQ almost immediately (if I even get them). I was so sure I would DQ though b/c it was another one of those "pick ONE of these brands you use even though you probably use many more of them."


 So was the product a lip product for the Home Study?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 11, 2013)

> So was the Home Study product a lip product because I dq'ed and I wanted to know what the product was.


 That's where I got the boot too. I wasnt even sure what option to choose.


----------



## SassyVee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *courtneyg1107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So was the Home Study product a lip product because I dq'ed and I wanted to know what the product was.


 Yes. The survey asked some questions about the type I already use and after I qualified, it asked me to choose between 2 different colors to wear.


----------



## SassyVee (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I got too excited and I shouldn't have mentioned what kind of product it was. I forgot to be vague enough....Sorry!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 11, 2013)

no survey for me ---- i still have another few weeks before i can get another home study, so i presume that's why.


----------



## amandak88 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got pretty far but DQ'ed on what the qualities of the product was....   Trying to be vague here


 I think I got DQ'ed on the same question! I was surprised I made it past the brand question. I own products from at least 7 of the brands that were listed, so I just went with the brand I used most recently.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 11, 2013)

No survey for me either.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never qualify for any surveys. What does it take to qualify??


 I have not qualified for any tests yet. The surveys come up randomly if they need participants. I do not get all of them either.

But  with the surveys they want to make sure that people are testing the product where it makes sense. If your hair is not color treated for example, it will not show if it keeps the color longor or any of the features people with colored hair look for. It would not make sense to test a product that is supposed to reduce skin-redness if you do not have any skin redness wither. Next thing is you have to be pretty quick when the surveys get released- this forum helps tremendously with that (I get e-ailed immediately if anyone posts). If your demographic (age group/ skin color etc.) fills, you DQ.


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just took it and dq'd on the first page...my demographic must have filled already! darn!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> I just took it and dq'd on the first page...my demographic must have filled already! darn!Â


 Same thing here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heavenleigh88 (Jul 11, 2013)

yay this is the first home study i've qualified for and i signed up in january! so excited


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2013)

DQ'ed.  Grrrr.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2013)

DQ'd on cosmetic study.  Qualified for a skincare study which starts 7/17.  Hope they can get the products out in time.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2013)

Qualified for skincare! wooot!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 11, 2013)

no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't get the survey , and i haven't had a home study since the BB cream 10 week study.  I prequalified for the nail polish survey 3 parter, but then never got the email.  Did that disqualify me from other surveys?


----------



## paralegalatl (Jul 11, 2013)

DQ'd on the type I use, lol. Wonder what they were looking for?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

Phooey, no survey lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Phooey, no survey lol


 Ditto!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Jul 11, 2013)

I think sometimes they they use that first demographics page to weed people out and/or limit who they take, and I think sometimes if they aren't taking anyone in your particular category, you don't get the survey at all (or it's just random, haha). A lot of the times I see people post in here, I don't even have the survey to get DQ'd from even if I'm right on time.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think sometimes they they use that first demographics page to weed people out and/or limit who they take, and I think sometimes if they aren't taking anyone in your particular category, you don't get the survey at all (or it's just random, haha). A lot of the times I see people post in here, I don't even have the survey to get DQ'd from even if I'm right on time.


 Also, if you're in the middle of a study, you generally won't get qualifiers for other studies. There is a waiting time between studies too, so that's always a factor.


----------



## msladyday (Jul 11, 2013)

DQ'ed again.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everybody!! I just signed up yesterday and this morning I did my initial surveys. One popped up when I thought I was done about hair color. I did the survey &amp; it said I qualified for a study. Would I be interested. I clicked yes then it took me back to the initial screen where I started. I'm sure this is a dumb question but does this mean I get to do a further survey or study? I'm sooooo confused!!!


----------



## Squidling (Jul 11, 2013)

DQ'd on the lipstick study.* FYI they are NOT looking for Long-wearing lipstick as a response!*


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 11, 2013)

Man I only ever get hair studies and I DQ on them all!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd on the lipstick study.* FYI they are NOT looking for Long-wearing lipstick as a response!*


 I don't think we should be saying that type of stuff since the point of the panel is that it's a consumer research panel. They use our *honest* answers and results to generate research, so our input is bound to be used for something one way or another.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing here!


This is off topic but good luck on your NCLEX, just took mine July 8...and passed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is off topic but good luck on your NCLEX, just took mine July 8...and passed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is off topic too but I just had to respond because I'm subbed to the thread and saw this literally as I was just my brother how scared I am about it...  July 23rd over here 



 Congratulations on passing!!!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 12, 2013)

> This is off topic but good luck on your NCLEX, just took mine July 8...and passed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you and CONGRATS!!! Happy job hunting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm taking mine in August and I'm so scared! Lol I took the Kaplan review course and hoping that will help me some


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 12, 2013)

Ditto here...



> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think we should be saying that type of stuff since the point of the panel is that it's a consumer research panel. They use our *honest* answers and results to generate research, so our input is bound to be used for something one way or another.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is off topic but good luck on your NCLEX, just took mine July 8...and passed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


CONGRATS!....I don't know what it is....BUT CONGRATS! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!....I don't know what it is....BUT CONGRATS! LOL


 It's the state boards you have to pass to be a nurse. YAY, congrats!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breech (Jul 12, 2013)

Received an email about an upcoming study at 10:36am but by the time I got home from work looks like it filled up. Did not see it in my profile page.... Sad.


----------



## korsis (Jul 12, 2013)

I DQ constantly on the brands I use. This is so annoying!!! I really do not understand why it is relevant what products i use?!? I still can have an opinion about whatever they send me!?! I really don't get it and trying since month. Dq'd probably around 8 times. Annoyed!!!!


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I DQ constantly on the brands I use. This is so annoying!!! I really do not understand why it is relevant what products i use?!? I still can have an opinion about whatever they send me!?! I really don't get it and trying since month. Dq'd probably around 8 times. Annoyed!!!!


Me too, it is so annoying!!!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 12, 2013)

I was checking all day yesterday and I didn't get any surveys, I don't understand, I haven't been in any home studies or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!....I don't know what it is....BUT CONGRATS! LOL





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the state boards you have to pass to be a nurse. YAY, congrats!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you and CONGRATS!!! Happy job hunting
> 
> ...


 Aww thank you all.  I took Kaplan as well.  Good luck again!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2013)

> I DQ constantly on the brands I use. This is so annoying!!! I really do not understand why it is relevant what products i use?!? I still can have an opinion about whatever they send me!?! I really don't get it and trying since month. Dq'd probably around 8 times. Annoyed!!!!


 They're probably trying to either replicate or avoid something that a specific brand or product does. Let's say you're a pen company trying to mimic Bic crystal pens. You wouldn't ask Uniball or fountain pen users what they think of this new pen in development in comparison to Bics because that's not the information you're looking for.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I DQ constantly on the brands I use. This is so annoying!!! I really do not understand why it is relevant what products i use?!? I still can have an opinion about whatever they send me!?! I really don't get it and trying since month. Dq'd probably around 8 times. Annoyed!!!!


 I've been trying for 9 months and have never fit the qualifications (not always dq'd on brands, just always dq'd lol). It is pretty frustrating since some people qualify for a lot of them, just wish I knew what was so off about me that I don't fit their testing needs ever. I'd think I'd be a good fit for a lot of products, demographically speaking.


----------



## korsis (Jul 12, 2013)

I am sorry but I still don't get it. Of course I would ask also customers of my competition because I would want to win those over to my side too! Also we do not use only 1 brand, right? We constantly change brands to try out new things! Or did you ever hear somebody say he is a BIC user!?! Lol! I bet everybody has all kinds of different pens from different brands, right? Just like I have at least 10 different lipsticks from different brands!


----------



## korsis (Jul 12, 2013)

> I've been trying for 9 months and have never fit the qualifications (not always dq'd on brands, just always dq'd lol). It is pretty frustrating since some people qualify for a lot of them, just wish I knew what was so off about me that I don't fit their testing needs ever. I'd think I'd be a good fit for a lot of products, demographically speaking.


 I feel you!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2013)

> I am sorry but I still don't get it. Of course I would ask also customers of my competition because I would want to win those over to my side too! Also we do not use only 1 brand, right? We constantly change brands to try out new things! Or did you ever hear somebody say he is a BIC user!?! Lol! I bet everybody has all kinds of different pens from different brands, right? Just like I have at least 10 different lipsticks from different brands!


 There are people who only use a certain brand or product, period. We don't know what the point of the studies are. They may be looking at tweaking a specific product, so they need existing users of *that specific product* and only users of that specific product to answer very specific questions comparing those two products for this particular stage. Think of Coke and the debacle that was New Coke. They might have tested it with Pepsi drinkers, but they apparently didn't bother to study what current Coke consumers thought of the new formula, and that led to one of the biggest product flops I can think of. Or they might be trying to duplicate a specific moisturizer, and they think they have it down, but they need to find people who already use the moisturizer in question to tell them whether they have indeed nailed it. This isn't always marketing. This is frequently development. The research in these two fields can be similar but wildly different. If I was trying to formulate a cheaper version of La Mer, for example, I would be furious to discover that my R&amp;D people had included Kiehl's users because I don't give a red rat's ass what Kiehl's users think. ETA: And if you think everyone uses multiple brands of pens, you have clearly never ordered office supplies for a large office.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are people who only use a certain brand or product, period. We don't know what the point of the studies are. They may be looking at tweaking a specific product, so they need existing users of *that specific product* and only users of that specific product to answer very specific questions comparing those two products for this particular stage. Think of Coke and the debacle that was New Coke. They might have tested it with Pepsi drinkers, but they apparently didn't bother to study what current Coke consumers thought of the new formula, and that led to one of the biggest product flops I can think of. Or they might be trying to duplicate a specific moisturizer, and they think they have it down, but they need to find people who already use the moisturizer in question to tell them whether they have indeed nailed it. This isn't always marketing. This is frequently development. The research in these two fields can be similar but wildly different. If I was trying to formulate a cheaper version of La Mer, for example, I would be furious to discover that my R&amp;D people had included Kiehl's users because I don't give a red rat's ass what Kiehl's users think.
> 
> ETA: And if you think everyone uses multiple brands of pens, you have clearly never ordered office supplies for a large office.


 Agreed. I understand everyone's frustration, since months I have DQd on all studies but got through on one of the informational surveys. It was about a specific hair product and for those surveys it makes sense that you have to have used the brand/ product before since they do not send it to you to test but just want your oppinion.

With the studies I tend to DQ on demographics (not quick enough and it already filled) or if I use certain types of products. For some of the cleansers I DQ'd because I do not use foundation -makes sense, they want to see how well that stuff comes off I guess. Overall there is a concept of what type of people they are looking for to be included in the "1 out of 1000 women said their hair fell out after using this' on the back of a shampoo bottle. This concept is different for each product, I am sure.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am sorry but I still don't get it. Of course I would ask also customers of my competition because I would want to win those over to my side too! Also we do not use only 1 brand, right? We constantly change brands to try out new things! Or did you ever hear somebody say he is a BIC user!?! Lol! I bet everybody has all kinds of different pens from different brands, right? Just like I have at least 10 different lipsticks from different brands!


 Except L'Oreal doesn't actually tell us what we're testing - the product may not even make it onto the shelves in the end, or maybe it's already a pre-existing product and they want you to compare it to a 2nd (or more) product(s). They can't exactly win any customers over, seeing as they don't reveal any details about the products tested. Keep in mind that this is product testing and not product advertising. As for the pen argument, I'm a creature of habit when it comes to office supplies and have used the same type of pen since I was 14. I'm now 21, and I still refuse to use any other type. Sometimes people just find what works well/best for them and are very reluctant to even consider change.

I do agree that it can be frustrating when you're only allowed to pick 1 brand of a type of product though, because I definitely have more than 1 brand of lipstick, eyeshadow, eyeliner, etc. that I'll reach for on a regular basis.


----------



## korsis (Jul 12, 2013)

> Lol. I have ordered office supplies. And I was told to order the cheapest brand! Not the best pen!!! It is clearly not your personal choice what brand you order for the company you work for! But I think this is all going a bit far away from what I actually wanted to say. Lets not talk pens. Lets talk make-up! Lol. Just wanted to show my frustration to never get in any study.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree - Experiment design is complicated, suffice to say that depending on what they are trying to draw a conclusion about: is it better than Benefit's They're Real for Asians, or if it's too drying for acne-prone skin for all ethnicities, or if it's a blind comparison of whether moisturizing ingredient A is better than B for people 45+ in age...each experiment still needs to be a representative sample group.

So for the 45+ example above, a baseline filter of who even gets a survey might be ppl who said they were 45+. Once you get to the survey, they probably still ask your age because the will need a certain number of ppl between 45-55, 56-60...etc. And withing each age group, they will still need a representative distribution of ethnicities, skin types, etc...As soon as the quota fills up for your age group, ethnicity, skin type, whatever....you dq.... I imagine that when we get (the rare!) email notification that a survey is up, it's because they are having problems filling very specific groups...



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> because I don't give a red rat's ass what Kiehl's users think.


 PS - LOL! _red_ rat's ass, eh? I usually just don't give any rats' ass!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 13, 2013)

Is anyone else getting a "down for maintenance" message on the site when you try to log in?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2013)

Me!  I went to check for surveys today at 5:30pm and 10pm PST and it states that.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else getting a "down for maintenance" message on the site when you try to log in?


----------



## Yesenias27 (Jul 13, 2013)

it been like that all day for me also..


----------



## korsis (Jul 13, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## wurly (Jul 13, 2013)

I just tried. Mine's back to normal.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a study that's supposed to start tomorrow, but I haven't received my test pkg yet.  I called and left a msg and contacted them by email too.  Anyone else have this problem before?  And do they respond?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 16, 2013)

This happened to me before once, and yes, they do respond, but it took them a few days. But they said that since it was their error that the package didn't arrive in time (it arrived 3 days after the start for me), that I would still get the thank you gift (which I did). 

I emailed again after I received my package and asked if I should still start the test, and they said 'no,' since it had technically already started. 

Incidentally, I am also slated for a 7/17 study start and have not received the package for it yet either....but then again my mail doesn't get here until later this afternoon either....



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a study that's supposed to start tomorrow, but I haven't received my test pkg yet.  I called and left a msg and contacted them by email too.  Anyone else have this problem before?  And do they respond?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me before once, and yes, they do respond, but it took them a few days. But they said that since it was their error that the package didn't arrive in time (it arrived 3 days after the start for me), that I would still get the thank you gift (which I did).
> 
> ...


 Thanks.  Are you doing the skincare study?  I only got in it on Thurs last week so I wondered if the pkg would make it on time.  I'm at work so I won't know if it's in my mailbox til tonight.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes! skincare study - but i got in more than a wk ago, but then again I'm on the west coast so, maybe packages just take longer from NJ. One would think NJ to Brooklyn would be pretty fast, but we'll see if it makes it in time to either one of us.... I wonder if they knew they'd run into this late delivery issue since this was the first time I got an email reminding me of the start and to contact them if I didn't receive the package yet....



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.  Are you doing the skincare study?  I only got in it on Thurs last week so I wondered if the pkg would make it on time.  I'm at work so I won't know if it's in my mailbox til tonight.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## korsis (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a message from loreal this morning that they have 13 open spots but when I logged in they were gone already...I think I just will never ever get into anything... :-(


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a message from loreal this morning that they have 13 open spots but when I logged in they were gone already...I think I just will never ever get into anything... :-(


 wow that's really specific, was that a voice message?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 16, 2013)

Just got my mail, and the test products were actually sent via UPS, not USPS...This was the first time they sent to me via UPS, but given the products (aerosol), I guess they technically couldn't send via first class or priority mail?



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.  Are you doing the skincare study?  I only got in it on Thurs last week so I wondered if the pkg would make it on time.  I'm at work so I won't know if it's in my mailbox til tonight.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a message from loreal this morning that they have 13 open spots but when I logged in they were gone already...I think I just will never ever get into anything... :-(


I got the same thing and when I logged in they were gone


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my mail, and the test products were actually sent via UPS, not USPS...This was the first time they sent to me via UPS, but given the products (aerosol), I guess they technically couldn't send via first class or priority mail?


 Aerosol?  I thought we were testing serum face serum.  Hopefully I'll have my stuff tonight.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried digging a little to see if there were any aerosol facial serums out there, and could not find any, so I broke down and dispensed a tiny bit of the first product from the can - it's not aerosol, it's just the packaging (metal) canister that looks aerosol.... wow. Sorry for the misleading info! Still have noooo clue what the products are. 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aerosol?  I thought we were testing serum face serum.  Hopefully I'll have my stuff tonight.


----------



## korsis (Jul 16, 2013)

> wow that's really specific, was that a voice message?


No it was an email at 8 AM! Saw that email 2 hours later! :-(


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, I don't remember which study this was for, but it was an in-home study and asked me a ton of questions about the moisturizer I use.

I've never gotten beyond the list of brands before, I got so excited thinking I had this one in the bag.. and then I DQ'd on the _PRODUCT NAME_. It was OK with the product type, brand, and then it didn't like the SPECIFIC PRODUCT that I use. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I don't remember which study this was for, but it was an in-home study and asked me a ton of questions about the moisturizer I use.
> 
> I've never gotten beyond the list of brands before, I got so excited thinking I had this one in the bag.. and then I DQ'd on the _PRODUCT NAME_. It was OK with the product type, brand, and then it didn't like the SPECIFIC PRODUCT that I use. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


Same here.  I thought I would get in too, but then it didn't like my SPECIFIC PRODUCT.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I don't remember which study this was for, but it was an in-home study and asked me a ton of questions about the moisturizer I use.
> 
> I've never gotten beyond the list of brands before, I got so excited thinking I had this one in the bag.. and then I DQ'd on the _PRODUCT NAME_. It was OK with the product type, brand, and then it didn't like the SPECIFIC PRODUCT that I use. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


 Yep, me too. Sigh...one of these days!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2013)

Add me to that list. But I'm not too upset about DQ'ing. I tried a fancy expensive moisturizer around Christmas, and it ended *really* poorly after just a couple of days. I'm extremely wary of getting locked into using a specific new moisturizer like it sounds this one was.


----------



## pride (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in the home lipstick study and got my package today...they're all the same color ._. I have to wear the same color lipstick for 3 weeks. ARHGHH   I don't know why I didn't consider that they might all be the same color. The color isn't bad but not usually what I would pick for summer.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried digging a little to see if there were any aerosol facial serums out there, and could not find any, so I broke down and dispensed a tiny bit of the first product from the can - it's not aerosol, it's just the packaging (metal) canister that looks aerosol.... wow. Sorry for the misleading info! Still have noooo clue what the products are.


 Yay!  My package came today!  I'll be starting the study tomorrow.  I love that this one seems pretty short and easy.


----------



## korsis (Jul 16, 2013)

> OK, I don't remember which study this was for, but it was an in-home study and asked me a ton of questions about the moisturizer I use. I've never gotten beyond the list of brands before, I got so excited thinking I had this one in the bag.. and then I DQ'd on the _PRODUCT NAME_. It was OK with the product type, brand, and then it didn't like the SPECIFIC PRODUCT that I use. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


Same here! I don't know why I even still get excited when a survey comes up because I get kicked out anyway every time. Boooooo!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 17, 2013)

I start the second set of acne testing tomorrow that lasts two weeks.. My poor chin still has leftover red marks and peeling. My 7 year old asked if I have the chicken pox! I'm scared about this, scaarrrreeeeeedd! No more acne testing after this, I'll hope for antiaging.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

Stupid L'oreal, getting my hopes up! I too dq'd on my chosen brand of moisturizer.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 17, 2013)

Now I'm curious to know which freaking product they were looking for. Mine is Murad Perfecting Day Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 30. Maybe they were looking for moisturizers without SPF?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I'm curious to know which freaking product they were looking for. Mine is Murad Perfecting Day Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 30. Maybe they were looking for moisturizers without SPF?


 Nope. I dq'd for Bliss Triple Oxygen + C and it has no SPF.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> Now I'm curious to know which freaking product they were looking for. Mine is Murad Perfecting Day Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 30. Maybe they were looking for moisturizers without SPF?


 If someone gets this moisturizer study please let us know cause I have to say I'm suspecting this is no real study. They just want us to do surveys and they get their answers easier and faster if we are all "hot" for a study in the hopes of getting in. But maybe there is no study for this?!?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 17, 2013)

> If someone gets this moisturizer study please let us know cause I have to say I'm suspecting this is no real study. They just want us to do surveys and they get their answers easier and faster if we are all "hot" for a study in the hopes of getting in. But maybe there is no study for this?!?


 Hehe its a real study because I got in. I just happen to be using the right brand which doesn't happen often for me.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't even get a survey to take! :-(


----------



## wurly (Jul 17, 2013)

Dq'ed on brand.


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi ladies!  I'm new here, but have been a member of the L'Oreal panel for about a month.  I DQ'd on brand for the study too.  In fact, I've DQ'd on everything so far, but isn't so exciting to log in and see a survey there waiting for you??  LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. I dq'd for Bliss Triple Oxygen + C and it has no SPF.


 Oooh I love that Bliss!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't even get the study you're talking about, but that is probably because I'm doing a pressed powder study right now. It is a study that it doesn't seem that anyone else is doing!  Weird! LOL


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 17, 2013)

I passed on the brand but not on the product... oh well better luck next time....


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2013)

no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here!  I haven't had a product test lately, I wonder why I haven't been getting pre-qual surveys.  Maybe my demographics just aren't what they're looking for right now.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm disappointed with L'Oreal right now. I love being a member of their test panel, but every time I get into a study there is some sort of issue. The first time I got into a study they sent the product to the wrong city, and I didn't get the product in time to do the study (but they apologized and still compensated well, so points for that!). The second study I got into there was an issue with compensation and I had to email them (but I did end up getting it in the end!). And I just got into that nail study recently but never received the survey email, so I guess I'm not in after all? I emailed them about it but they never replied. I'm debating sending another email but I'm tired of bugging them. I guess this is sort of a pointless post but I'm a little frustrated and disappointed. It's such a fun program and it sucks that there are so many issues.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed with L'Oreal right now. I love being a member of their test panel, but every time I get into a study there is some sort of issue. The first time I got into a study they sent the product to the wrong city, and I didn't get the product in time to do the study (but they apologized and still compensated well, so points for that!). The second study I got into there was an issue with compensation and I had to email them (but I did end up getting it in the end!). And I just got into that nail study recently but never received the survey email, so I guess I'm not in after all? I emailed them about it but they never replied. I'm debating sending another email but I'm tired of bugging them. I guess this is sort of a pointless post but I'm a little frustrated and disappointed. It's such a fun program and it sucks that there are so many issues.


 I have to agree they don't always seem to have it together.  From unclear instructions, overbooked studies, and even silly things like weird bolding/highlighting of random words in their emails, it feels like they're still figuring out their processes to run the test panel smoothly.  I think they need a transformational leader to come in and show them the best practices of how to run a test panel. haha.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I don't remember which study this was for, but it was an in-home study and asked me a ton of questions about the moisturizer I use.
> 
> I've never gotten beyond the list of brands before, I got so excited thinking I had this one in the bag.. and then I DQ'd on the _PRODUCT NAME_. It was OK with the product type, brand, and then it didn't like the SPECIFIC PRODUCT that I use. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


 same thing happened to me!! I have not qualified for anything in FOREVER!!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree they don't always seem to have it together.  From unclear instructions, overbooked studies, and even silly things like weird bolding/highlighting of random words in their emails, it feels like they're still figuring out their processes to run the test panel smoothly.  I think they need a transformational leader to come in and show them the best practices of how to run a test panel. haha.


 agreed! I feel like they can't keep up with their own studies.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 17, 2013)

No survey for me either....that's so weird...normally I would get almost every survey they had up but recently I haven't been getting a thing! Bizarre...


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe its a real study because I got in. I just happen to be using the right brand which doesn't happen often for me.


LOL!!! GOOD FOR YOU! So curious! When this study is done or they have the people they need I wanna know what moisturizer you are using! PLEASE! LOL! Or is Loreal sending you to pretend this is a real study? ;-)


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I start the second set of acne testing tomorrow that lasts two weeks.. My poor chin still has leftover red marks and peeling. My 7 year old asked if I have the chicken pox! I'm scared about this, scaarrrreeeeeedd! No more acne testing after this, I'll hope for antiaging.


 As does my chin. I thought that my first regimen was too fragranced and that might be one reason that I broke out so badly. I didn't even think to smell my regimen B until last night and it has fragrance as well.... At least I get to use the clairisonic brush with this regimen. I just want the two weeks to be over so that I can be done with this study. No acne testing for me either.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 17, 2013)

If you break out or have an adverse reaction, you should email them and ask if they still want you to continue. In all the disclaimer stuff when you sign up to/agree to on each study, if there's an adverse reaction, they give you the option to stop without  repercussion. 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I start the second set of acne testing tomorrow that lasts two weeks.. My poor chin still has leftover red marks and peeling. My 7 year old asked if I have the chicken pox! I'm scared about this, scaarrrreeeeeedd! No more acne testing after this, I'll hope for antiaging.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 17, 2013)

> LOL!!! GOOD FOR YOU! So curious! When this study is done or they have the people they need I wanna know what moisturizer you are using! PLEASE! LOL! Or is Loreal sending you to pretend this is a real study? ;-)


 Lol I'm a real person. I wish I did work for the test panel. I'm sure they get their hands on some very nice products for little money. I will let u know what I qualified with. I can give u a hint. I got it from a magazine test panel. I loved it and it just so happen to be the one I'm using.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I'm a real person. I wish I did work for the test panel. I'm sure they get their hands on some very nice products for little money. I will let u know what I qualified with. I can give u a hint. I got it from a magazine test panel. I loved it and it just so happen to be the one I'm using.


Good thing you are a real person. LOL! No, does not ring a bell. Is this test panel worth a try? I am trying at the moment so much but have not gotten any products. Like Loreal, Influenster, Smiley360, Glamspotter (is this the one? , Vocalpoint, bzz agent...do you know another good test panel?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I'm a real person. I wish I did work for the test panel. I'm sure they get their hands on some very nice products for little money. I will let u know what I qualified with. I can give u a hint. I got it from a magazine test panel. I loved it and it just so happen to be the one I'm using.


 I just finished testing some products for a magazine test panel too.  Wonder if it's the same one.  I received 6 products to try and the results are going to be featured in the Oct issue/


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> I just finished testing some products for a magazine test panel too. Â Wonder if it's the same one. Â I received 6 products to try and the results are going to be featured in the Oct issue/Â


 Is it Allure?


----------



## missionista (Jul 17, 2013)

Late to the party, but I DQ'd today too.  Not sure if it was the brand or the specific product...bummer, I'd have been really interested in a moisturizer study.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it Allure?


 No, More Magazine, and I don't even have a subscription so I'll have to buy the Oct issue when it comes out.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> No, More Magazine, and I don't even have a subscription so I'll have to buy the Oct issue when it comes out.Â


 I have never heard of that magazine!!! Lol! Is their panel good?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 17, 2013)

It's not allure or More - I want to know how to sign up for that one please. The one i got it from was only a one time shot for the beauty addion. I would recommend All You reality checker I don't get products often but I have gotten some nice full size things.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

Why can loreal not just always send emails if they have a survey? Other panels do that to! I'm kinda sick of logging in 4x a day!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never heard of that magazine!!! Lol! Is their panel good?


 I don't know if it's really a panel or if I'll ever get another request from them.  I received a survey and answered it.  It did ask if I'd be willing to try products and answer questions about them if I qualify.  I received 6 full size products that are not on the market yet (since I tried the products, I've seen 1 or 2 of them now being sold) and tested them out for a week.  I'm not allowed to blog about them (which is fine since I don't have one) or post pics of them until the magazine comes out.  There was no other compensation other than the products.  Since I'm such a product junkie, I didn't mind at all.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 17, 2013)

> I don't know if it's really a panel or if I'll ever get another request from them. Â I received a survey and answered it. Â It did ask if I'd be willing to try products and answer questions about them if I qualify. Â I received 6 full size products that are not on the market yet (since I tried the products, I've seen 1 or 2 of them now being sold) and tested them out for a week. Â I'm not allowed to blog about them (which is fine since I don't have one) or post pics of them until the magazine comes out. Â There was no other compensation other than the products. Â Since I'm such a product junkie, I didn't mind at all.Â


 I wasnt able to blog about the products I tested either not did I get compensation. I'm perfectly happy with 1 or 6 free products. What type of products are they? How did you sign up?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasnt able to blog about the products I tested either not did I get compensation. I'm perfectly happy with 1 or 6 free products. What type of products are they? How did you sign up?


 I think I just signed up as a More Opinionista on the more.com site.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> I don't know if it's really a panel or if I'll ever get another request from them. Â I received a survey and answered it. Â It did ask if I'd be willing to try products and answer questions about them if I qualify. Â I received 6 full size products that are not on the market yet (since I tried the products, I've seen 1 or 2 of them now being sold) and tested them out for a week. Â I'm not allowed to blog about them (which is fine since I don't have one) or post pics of them until the magazine comes out. Â There was no other compensation other than the products. Â Since I'm such a product junkie, I didn't mind at all.Â


 Sounds awesome! Products are fine for me!!! I'll try that!


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't believe I qualified for the moisturizer study.  I have only qualified for one previous study and that was last March.


----------



## korsis (Jul 18, 2013)

> I can't believe I qualified for the moisturizer study.Â  I have only qualified for one previous study and that was last March.Â


Congrats!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 18, 2013)

No surveys for me...maybe I've been logging on too late lately...but I just started my job, and it's retail management, so my day's, especially mornings are shot.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just DQ'd from a moisturizer study


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks, it's funny how exciting it is to get in, but it is.  Probably because it happens so rarely!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 19, 2013)

Made it through product brand, got booted on product name...booo


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Made it through product brand, got booted on product name...booo


 me too! :-(


----------



## tameloy (Jul 19, 2013)

> Made it through product brand, got booted on product name...booo


 Same!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made it through product brand, got booted on product name...booo


 Same here


----------



## OiiO (Jul 19, 2013)

DQ'd on moisturizer product name, but made it into the foundation study!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dq'd on type of foundation. :-(


----------



## tameloy (Jul 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the foundation study too! It's just not my day. Lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2013)

Didn't even make it past perceived flaws!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 19, 2013)

DQ'd on both, once on product name, the other on luxury brand vs. drugstore. Boo. I think I'm NEVER getting into a study at this rate, lol!


----------



## korsis (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow! I made it through brand AND product name but dqd on the 2 most important things of the product!!!! (Foundation study). Boo!!!


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Didn't even make it past perceived flaws!


 Same here! *sigh...*


----------



## hurleytwin (Jul 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the foundation study on what I was looking  for in a foundation.


----------



## wurly (Jul 19, 2013)

No surveys for me. Don't even have the chance to get dq'ed!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2013)

Doin' the DQ'ed Dance!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd on the foundation study on what I was looking  for in a foundation.


 
Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 19, 2013)

Didn't even get a study


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't even get a study


Me either! Nada for me


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't even make it past perceived flaws!


 Yep, that's where I DQ'd.


----------



## korsis (Jul 19, 2013)

Do we get compensated for dqing 20x or so? Lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

No foundation survey for me, but DQ'd on entering my moisturizer product name. Oh boo lol


----------



## Yesenias27 (Jul 19, 2013)

nuts!! i dq'd on the moisterizer survery..didnt get any other survey..boo!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Nothing for me to even dq from today


----------



## kriishu (Jul 19, 2013)

> No foundation survey for me, but DQ'd on entering my moisturizer product name. Oh boo lol


 Exactly the same here!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 19, 2013)

I dq'd when I put which moisturizer I am currently using!


----------



## paralegalatl (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dq'd when I put which moisturizer I am currently using!


 Me too. Bummer.


----------



## AliMo (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dq'd when I put which moisturizer I am currently using!


 ditto. Disqualified when I wrote in the brand of my moisturizer (was not one of the brands listed).


----------



## korsis (Jul 20, 2013)

Every evening I tell myself to not even log in anymore and the next morning it's the first thing I do!!! ;-)


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 20, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing their questionnaires for Skin Home Study S13-212? I tried 3 browsers, emailed them and called with no response.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 20, 2013)

For the ladies that did the nail study last month, we should be getting our compensation soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that did the nail study last month, we should be getting our compensation soon!


 Oh wow really?  I forgot that it's been so long ago!  Yay compensation!

(and did we ever figure out if it's 5 or 6 items?  The qualification survey said 5, but the actual survey(s) said 6... I mean, either way I'll be happy, I'm just a weirdly details-oriented person!)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2013)

> For the ladies that did the nail study last month, we should be getting our compensation soon!





> Oh wow really? Â I forgot that it's been so long ago! Â Yay compensation! (and did we ever figure out if it's 5 or 6 items? Â The qualification survey said 5, but the actual survey(s) said 6... I mean, either way I'll be happy, I'm just a weirdly details-oriented person!)


 It was two and a half weeks ago, on the 3rd! I track my incoming packages and their expected shipping/arrival dates, and I had this one listed as mid-August.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the ladies that did the nail study last month, we should be getting our compensation soon!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was two and a half weeks ago, on the 3rd! I track my incoming packages and their expected shipping/arrival dates, and I had this one listed as mid-August.


oh ok  Thanks!!


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 21, 2013)

> Is anyone else having trouble accessing their questionnairre for Skin Home Study S13-212? I tried 3 browsers, emailed them and called with no response.


I could not access the Questionairre either!!!! I tried all day long! The page was eexpired. I tried emailling, calling without a reply. What bothers me is that it stated we MUST complete this Questionairre by the end of the day or we were not completing the first part of the study and then we would not be eligible for gift compensation!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble accessing their questionnaires for Skin Home Study S13-212? I tried 3 browsers, emailed them and called with no response.


 I'm having a problem as well. I called and left a message. We'll probably get a call tomorrow.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was two and a half weeks ago, on the 3rd! I track my incoming packages and their expected shipping/arrival dates, and I had this one listed as mid-August.


How do we track??? plz


----------



## LMS605 (Jul 21, 2013)

> I'm having a problem as well. I called and left a message. We'll probably get a call tomorrow.


----------



## LMS605 (Jul 21, 2013)

I and my cousin who are on the same study had a problem. I emailed and called as well.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm now working full time, and even though it's in retail, most of my hours are typical day shift (like 8:30-4 type of thing)...so I haven't even been able to check for new surveys.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> How do we track??? plz


 Oh, in my case, first you have OCD. Then you note down activities (orders, Kickstarter campaign stuff, rebate offers sent in, survey completion dates, typical times subs send their stuff out, etc.) and predicted shipping dates for each of those things. It's all just lists of stuff to keep track of on your own. I'm OCD with a terrible sense of time. It makes things interesting sometimes. My coworkers think I'm very organized and on top of deadlines. They don't know how frantically I have to stress about this in order to not have a complete meltdown.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 22, 2013)

> > How do we track??? plz
> 
> 
> Oh, in my case, first you have OCD. Then you note down activities (orders, Kickstarter campaign stuff, rebate offers sent in, survey completion dates, typical times subs send their stuff out, etc.) and predicted shipping dates for each of those things. It's all just lists of stuff to keep track of on your own. I'm OCD with a terrible sense of time. It makes things interesting sometimes. My coworkers think I'm very organized and on top of deadlines. They don't know how frantically I have to stress about this in order to not have a complete meltdown.


 It's funny how OCD can masquerade as a good thing when people don't see the processes behind the results. People at my work think that I'm knowledgeable and patient--ha! My boss asked me to be nitpicky when proofreading the catalog. Little do they know that I'm counting spaces and letters because I can't help it. I wish we could decide where to channel the OCD; sometimes it uses up time that I know would be better spent elsewhere. However, I can't seem to get into a L'Oreal study! I could be wrong, but I feel like the brands that I answer are usually what disqualify me. I don't really buy expensive stuff, but I'm always using high-end brands due to sampling, trading, sales, and coupons. Hmm, I guess that last statement negates any sympathy for not getting in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten any questionnaires, but I'm on the last day of my powder study, so I'm guessing I will not get any for a while. I forget how long they make you wait, but it seems like an eternity! LOL


----------



## kpm14 (Jul 22, 2013)

Did anyone participate in the hair color at home study this summer?  You had to try two different hair color kits over a period of about two months.  It ended mid June.  Anyone receive compensation yet?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> It's funny how OCD can masquerade as a good thing when people don't see the processes behind the results. People at my work think that I'm knowledgeable and patient--ha! My boss asked me to be nitpicky when proofreading the catalog. Little do they know that I'm counting spaces and letters because I can't help it. I wish we could decide where to channel the OCD; sometimes it uses up time that I know would be better spent elsewhere.


 Wouldn't it be great if we could channel this energy elsewhere? I would pick keep my cupboards and fridge cleared out of expired stuff and organized so things aren't falling out every time I open them.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else doing the 2 part acne skin care study have some bad results from their second regimen? I know that our regimens aren't the same, but my second regimen is the one that uses the brush head. I'm fairly certain that I got a very minimal chemical burn over the weekend. Anyone else?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else doing the 2 part acne skin care study have some bad results from their second regimen? I know that our regimens aren't the same, but my second regimen is the one that uses the brush head. I'm fairly certain that I got a very minimal chemical burn over the weekend. Anyone else?


 Holy cow! That study is definitely not going well for you! I hope it ends soon for you and your poor face!!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow! That study is definitely not going well for you! I hope it ends soon for you and your poor face!!!


 Yeah, definitely not! I think I've learned my lesson and will not ever participate in an acne study again. I generally have my acne under control, but I qualified for this one and I thought why not? Never again...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely not! I think I've learned my lesson and will not ever participate in an acne study again. I generally have my acne under control, but I qualified for this one and I thought why not? Never again...


 I don't blame you at all! I think you're amazing for sticking with it though. I would have been so tempted to quit!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 22, 2013)

> Yeah, definitely not! I think I've learned my lesson and will not ever participate in an acne study again. I generally have my acne under control, but I qualified for this one and I thought why not? Never again...


 So I'm on the regimen where you do NOT use the brush head and my chin is clearing up. I am shocked, SHOCKED, it was sooo bad.. I hope this isn't sharing too much (I don't personally feel like this can influence someone- I know my skin is so different and often things work/don't work vs what works for others- I would think us beauty enthusiasts would have the same attitude).. When I used the brush head, it felt more burney and my chin crapped out on me, I had cystic acne plus six other blemishes on my chin., and then a few other spots. Yet the pores on my nose seemed better and my face looked brighter. Was seriously surprised at those results. I only did it a week though because I forgot the directions said two until someone mentioned it. It didn't clear up much with my normal regamin either and left bad red spots.. Again, surprised that the past five days of the second regimen has improved it so much. I'll edit that out if anyone is uncomfortable with what I shared. Never doing an acne one again.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 22, 2013)

Never doing acne product testing ever again! Both regimens have caused me to break out. I thought the first one was bad but now my chin is covered in cystic acne, which I've never had on my face before. It's absolutely terrible!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Never doing acne product testing ever again! Both regimens have caused me to break out. I thought the first one was bad but now my chin is covered in cystic acne, which I've never had on my face before. It's absolutely terrible!


 I have a lot of opinions on what the products actually are, like my Regimen A was the three step system and my Regimen B is the two step with the brush head. I'm fairly certain I know what Regimen A was and I know what one part of Regimen B is. Regimen A is what caused me to break out so badly and if it is what I think it is, I had the same reaction when I used it previously in my first year of college. Regimen B is what gave me my minor chemical burn and I think it's due to the 5% benzoyl peroxide coupled with the brush head and salicylic acid. 

I'm not breaking out on Regimen B like I did with Regimen A, but my skin has a really weird texture to it and my the edges of my lips are so dry that it's causing the skin to crack. 

Hooray for skin care!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, in my case, first you have OCD. Then you note down activities (orders, Kickstarter campaign stuff, rebate offers sent in, survey completion dates, typical times subs send their stuff out, etc.) and predicted shipping dates for each of those things. It's all just lists of stuff to keep track of on your own. I'm OCD with a terrible sense of time. It makes things interesting sometimes. My coworkers think I'm very organized and on top of deadlines. They don't know how frantically I have to stress about this in order to not have a complete meltdown.


LOL Have you had therapy???


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 22, 2013)

> Is anyone else having trouble accessing their questionnaires for Skin Home Study S13-212? I tried 3 browsers, emailed them and called with no response.


I received a reply from them finally this morning telling me they had some problems over the weekend but that it is resolved now. They told me to " go ahead and take it now." I just did . All was fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 22, 2013)

> I'm having a problem as well. I called and left a message. We'll probably get a call tomorrow.


They replied finally and said there were problems with the first link, but to go ahead and reply to it now.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 23, 2013)

Finished my powder study. It consisted of three products. Loved the first one, the second one was okay and the third one was horrible. Glad I don't have to wear that one again! LOL


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 23, 2013)

I just finished a skincare study.  3 products--used each for 2 days and answered surveys on them.  As far as I can tell the only difference was the consistency of the formula.  That was a nice easy study.  No skin flareups from the product.


----------



## mks8372 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone else starting the powder foundation study Friday?  I hope I like it because we are suppose to wear that and that only for a week!  How will I manage not using something different every day based on my mood that morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2013)

> Anyone else starting the powder foundation study Friday?Â  I hope I like it because we are suppose to wear that and that only for a week!Â  How will I manage not using something different every day based on my mood that morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am! I got my product yesterday, and I am also hoping that I like it. I am looking forward to the study, but I'm a little nervous about having to wear a foundation that might not work for me for a week.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 23, 2013)

New survey up. I was booted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's okay I have a study starting Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New survey up. I was booted
> 
> 
> ...


 I...um... think i made it through?  I didn't get a "you don't qualify message", just a reminder that it's a pre-qual and I'd be contacted later about if they actually do a study.

Wheeeee!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 23, 2013)

> I...um... think i made it through? Â I didn't get a "you don't qualify message", just a reminder that it's a pre-qual and I'd be contacted later about if they actually do a study. Wheeeee!


 Woohooo... same here.. I hope it means I qualified!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Made it through the prequal survey!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I...um... think i made it through?  I didn't get a "you don't qualify message", just a reminder that it's a pre-qual and I'd be contacted later about if they actually do a study.
> 
> Wheeeee!





> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohooo... same here.. I hope it means I qualified!


 Me too! That's a first. L'oreal usually hates me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 23, 2013)

I got the "if and when" message too, but I doubt I will get in since I just finished the pressed powder study today. I know there is a waiting period of some length, just can't remember the length.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2013)

I got through as well. It's a prequal for a survey, not a study, so there isn't a waiting period.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 23, 2013)

Finished the pre-qual:

*Thank you for supplying us with your product usage information, your feedback is very valuable to Lâ€˜Oreal USA Research and Developement. *
 


*The prequalification survey is complete* 
* IF and WHEN a study is finalized and dates are confirmed, you will be contacted via e-mail.*

*At this point and time, this information received  is for prequalification only.*

*We look forward to your continued interest  and participation.*


----------



## OiiO (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm I also got an "If and When", I guess that means I made it through?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 23, 2013)

Huh, the beginning said survey, but it looks like the end does say study.


----------



## korsis (Jul 23, 2013)

Me too! But what did that mean now? Just to give us some hope?!?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Huh, the beginning said survey, but it looks like the end does say study.


 I think we might all be reading too much into the language that they use. For a  lot of researchers, 'study' is a blanket term used to refer to studying an issue or running an experiment...which could come in the form of surveys, product trials, interviews, ....really any research method.  'Studies' and 'surveys' are not mutually exclusive terms.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 23, 2013)

eh - disqualified at  products used. i always disqualify at these skincare ones, but I don't mind since it sounds like it might be another clarisonic type study.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 23, 2013)

Didn't make it through the prequalifier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, at least I should have that compensation for the nail surveys coming soon, so that's something to look forward to!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 23, 2013)

DQ'd on product types used. I don't use a facial brush cleanser or eye treatment products, so I guess it's one of those. Argh, will I ever get through?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 23, 2013)

I got the if and when but honestly, now that I'm in the acne product study, I'm afraid of loreal skincare testing. Lol


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep, DQ'd again



  maybe having fairly normal 30 year old skin is my downfall!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, DQ'd again
> 
> ...


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe that's my problem, too lol


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 23, 2013)

I DQ'd when I accidentally clicked the wrong brush system!!!!! Ughsies.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 23, 2013)

I DQ'd when I said I used Olay's cleanser brush system.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I answered my question wrong...it said battery operated...I'm not sure if a clairsonic is considered battery operated or not....oh well!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 23, 2013)

I DQ'd... As always LOL.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I answered my question wrong...it said battery operated...I'm not sure if a clairsonic is considered battery operated or not....oh well!


 They are, its just a rechargable battery. :3 Pretty much if you can use it cordless, its battery operated.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if making it through this pre-qual counts as 1 of 5 surveys for compensation?  I'm pretty sure it doesn't, I was just so excited for a survey to take that I forgot to look for the "counts towards" info.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are, its just a rechargable battery. :3 Pretty much if you can use it cordless, its battery operated.


 yahhh...i realized that after i answered the  question DQ'ed and thought about it a little...i was for some reason just thinking a replaceable battery..  oh well!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh my I actually qualified for an if and when!! And I only picked one thing for each question even though there were some I could have answered with more options to increase my chances.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 23, 2013)

Yea I said that my clarisonic didn't use batteries lol I feel real stupid.  My mom got in though, I guess she was smart enough to know that clarisonics use batteries!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoo hoo!  If and when!  So glad I got a survey where I got to update that I now have a Clarisonic!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 23, 2013)

I knew I wasn't going to qualify when I saw Clarisonic on there. I'm WAY too poor for one of those!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I answered my question wrong...it said battery operated...I'm not sure if a clairsonic is considered battery operated or not....oh well!


I think I had the same problem.


----------



## breech (Jul 23, 2013)

I knew the one answer I did not pick would have qualified me.... But i stayed true and got dq'd from entering the informational survey. Honesty!!!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know why I had the hardest time trying to figure out how to describe my cleanser out of the options.

Oh well, got an if and when somehow.  Most likely if.  : p


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to qualify when I saw Clarisonic on there. I'm WAY too poor for one of those!!


 For what it's worth, I have both a Clarisonic and the Olay version that is much cheaper and I like both about the same.  The Olay one is surprisingly effective and a pretty good deal, I got it with cleanser and extra makeup wipes on sale for about $35 before I splurged for the Clarisonic.  The only thing that I notice that is clearly different is that the Clarisonic head is a bit bigger.  I got a good deal on my Clarisonic too - I combined a Birchbox discount code with about $70 worth of points and that helped out a lot.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha I totally sat there for a few minutes trying to decide if my Mia counted as batteries.. I know it's rechargeable but the battery part made me think of your typical AA battery lol


----------



## unicorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Same, I use a scrub and there was nothing like it listed.. I just went with my second choice, dhc cleansing oil.



> I don't know why I had the hardest time trying to figure out how to describe my cleanser out of the options. Oh well, got an if and when somehow.Â  Most likely if.Â  : p


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 24, 2013)

Lame, I also DQ'd on the battery operated, I use Clarisonic and thought they meant like the Olay brush with AAs. Btw I have an Olay brush and it's def better than manual cleansing, but I don't consider it comparable to the Clarisonic. Olay just spins, Clarisonic is like a sonic pulse, you can't see it unless you put a strobe light to it. They have patents on it, that's why none of the other brushes can really compete with it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Got to If and When here!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, I got the 'If &amp; When' too! Exciting, but I'm a little nervous about the skincare studies, after reading some of the posts on here.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I got the 'If &amp; When' too! Exciting, but I'm a little nervous about the skincare studies, after reading some of the posts on here.


The last one I did was a Clarisonic one (a month or so ago? with the two brush heads and cleanser) and I love it! I'm still using one of the brush heads and cleanser every once in a while



50/50 chance I guess? I'm so sorry for everyone that had/is having difficulties with the studies! I hope your skin gets better soon!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are, its just a rechargable battery. :3 Pretty much if you can use it cordless, its battery operated.


 oooh see I said no to the battery too but I have the clarisonic Mia 2. Good to know!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I said that my clarisonic didn't use batteries lol I feel real stupid.  My mom got in though, I guess she was smart enough to know that clarisonics use batteries!


 lol glad i wasn't the only one!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 24, 2013)

now that i'm reading that so many other people were DQ'd for the same reason I think they should've reworded it...while i know it's battery operated, most people automatically think replaceable batteries - not something that's rechargeable...!  UGH....i'm annoyed!


----------



## korsis (Jul 24, 2013)

True! I almost made the same mistake. But I do not think that we have to be excited for this even if we made it through. When and if. Lol! Probably half of us get dqd still.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the if and when but honestly, now that I'm in the acne product study, I'm afraid of loreal skincare testing. Lol


 Me too. I'm thinking that as long as it's not acne testing, it'll probably be safer for me, lol.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Jul 24, 2013)

I qualified for the skin study yesterday. Anybody having problems logging in today? The website is not letting me log in for some reason.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I qualified for the skin study yesterday.
> 
> Anybody having problems logging in today? The website is not letting me log in for some reason.


 I just tried to log in and got a reply of "You entered an invalid Panelist ID, please try again."

Speaking of Clarisonics, I was in Costco the other day and saw that they were selling the Mia for $89 (or $79? I can't remember that well). I was also really surprised to see stuff like Dior palettes, Clinique lipsticks/treatments, and Chloe perfumes there too because I only expect to see those brands in Sephora/department stores..


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I qualified for the skin study yesterday.
> 
> Anybody having problems logging in today? The website is not letting me log in for some reason.


I'm having the same log in issue and I don't see a phone number on the site to contact them.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm having the same log in issue and I don't see a phone number on the site to contact them.


 ditto, same thing here


----------



## beautybytarab (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ditto, same thing here


 me too


----------



## skylite (Jul 24, 2013)

My login is also not working. I'm hoping they're just doing site upgrades or maintaince or something and it'll be fixed soon ...


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

FYI, I was just able to log in just fine. Those of you having issues, maybe try again now?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

Still not working for me.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 24, 2013)

I am able to log in okay, but I have answered probably 10 surveys or so and I never even qualify. I think part of it has to do with the fact that some of my stuff, like my moisturizer, is DIY and not a specific brand. At least I think that could be it. Hopefully one of these days...


----------



## wadedl (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought they meant real batteries not a built in rechargeable one too!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> I am able to log in okay, but I have answered probably 10 surveys or so and I never even qualify. I think part of it has to do with the fact that some of my stuff, like my moisturizer, is DIY and not a specific brand. At least I think that could be it. Hopefully one of these days...


 Yeah, the DIY thing is probably the key. They want to sell stuff to people who buy things, after all, and they're probably usually looking for people with experience with specific products.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 24, 2013)

I got and "if and when"..Sadly this makes me so happy..in over a year I've only gotten this response one other time..I usually DQ!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

I can not log in either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to log in just now



how very strange for everyone who isn't able to....maybe they're working on the website???


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jul 24, 2013)

I've filled out about a dozen of surveys and never qualify. I'm not sure what their looking for???


----------



## skylite (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got an email with new login info. From te email I'm guessing its because so many people used their panalist info on the nail survey ?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email with new login info. From te email I'm guessing its because so many people used their panalist info on the nail survey ?


 Just got the same email and was able to log in with the new pin they gave me.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just got the same email and was able to log in with the new pin they gave me.


Me too. I had to do with some mistake on the nail survey


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Me too. I had to do with some mistake on the nail survey Same here


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2013)

Mystery solved!  Yay I can log in again!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just tried to log in and got a reply of "You entered an invalid Panelist ID, please try again."
> ...


 I heard that a few months ago (...maybe a year ago), Costco got their hands on some Michael Kors bags, among a few other designers, and the companies were none too happy about it. I think that they may get that kind of stuff through 3rd party vendors. I wouldn't be surprised if some of those kits are things that they sell Duty Free on flights.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote: *Thank you again for your participation in ** L'Oreal USA's IE M13-116 three part Informational Survey.**   ** The study has just completed, please allow minimum of 2-3 weeks to receive your study compensation of*  *SIX LUXURY* Products.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got that email, too. SO EXCITED!


----------



## prachisrk (Jul 24, 2013)

Same! 







> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they meant real batteries not a built in rechargeable one too!


----------



## skylite (Jul 24, 2013)

2-3 weeks. I'm so excited !!! This was the first study / compensated surveys I have gotten into.


----------



## beautybytarab (Jul 24, 2013)

So excited about six luxury products! Wonder what we will get!


----------



## beautybytarab (Jul 24, 2013)

I am hoping for YSL.  What about you ladies?


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys are so lucky! All I've ever gotten was the eyeliner study and I had to give the compensation to my mom! Lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same email. Excited here!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2-3 weeks. I'm so excited !!! This was the first study / compensated surveys I have gotten into.


 same here! 7 months its the only thing i've gotten into so i'm pretty excited!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybytarab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping for YSL.  What about you ladies?


 I'm just hoping it'll mostly be makeup products! I'm a lipstick and eyeshadow and eyeliner addict, so I'd be thrilled to get any of those 3 items no matter the brand. The past compensation I've gotten has always been anti-aging or moisturizing (or both!) so I'm definitely hoping for something different this time lol



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I heard that a few months ago (...maybe a year ago), Costco got their hands on some Michael Kors bags, among a few other designers, and the companies were none too happy about it. I think that they may get that kind of stuff through 3rd party vendors. I wouldn't be surprised if some of those kits are things that they sell Duty Free on flights.


 What I read was that they used images of MK bags in an ad for cheap handbags when they were actually selling other brands, a typical bait and switch, and of course MK wasn't happy about it. It was a newly opened Costco that I went to last weekend, maybe it was just a single shipment to suck in new members. I'd never seen those brands at the one I usually frequent.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I heard that a few months ago (...maybe a year ago), Costco got their hands on some Michael Kors bags, among a few other designers, and the companies were none too happy about it. I think that they may get that kind of stuff through 3rd party vendors. I wouldn't be surprised if some of those kits are things that they sell Duty Free on flights.


 They have all sorts of perfumes and makeup at Costco. They have Stila sets every year for Christmas and I saw sets of Pop Beauty nail polish until recently. I don't pay attention to the perfumes but I have seen Angel, Betsy Johnson amongst others in the past. I always check the areas where there might be makeup, you never know what you'll find.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought for those nail surveys we would be getting our compensation 4-5 weeks after we completed the third one...which for me...the four week mark would have been sometime next week-ish.  So, now we're waiting another 2-3 weeks on top of that?  Or am I just reading too much into their wording?

Not complaining, just trying to figure it out!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought for those nail surveys we would be getting our compensation 4-5 weeks after we completed the third one...which for me...the four week mark would have been sometime next week-ish.  So, now we're waiting another 2-3 weeks on top of that?  Or am I just reading too much into their wording?
> 
> Not complaining, just trying to figure it out!


I guess, with the pin number boo boo they are trying to get everything straight. 2-3 weeks is not so bad.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm basically just hoping against anti-aging stuff. I have a bad track record with that stuff. I'll have to swap/sell any of that sort of thing I receive.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2013)

> I'm basically just hoping against anti-aging stuff. I have a bad track record with that stuff. I'll have to swap/sell any of that sort of thing I receive.


 Yes! This exactly. Makeup, skin care, nail polish, totally fine. Please no anti aging!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess, with the pin number boo boo they are trying to get everything straight. 2-3 weeks is not so bad.


 Duh, that makes sense...my brain is mush right now, so y'all will have to excuse me.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Duh, that makes sense...my brain is mush right now, so y'all will have to excuse me.


We all have those moments, I tend to have them more often LOL.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I have both a Clarisonic and the Olay version that is much cheaper and I like both about the same.  The Olay one is surprisingly effective and a pretty good deal, I got it with cleanser and extra makeup wipes on sale for about $35 before I splurged for the Clarisonic.  The only thing that I notice that is clearly different is that the Clarisonic head is a bit bigger.  I got a good deal on my Clarisonic too - I combined a Birchbox discount code with about $70 worth of points and that helped out a lot.


 I actually don't care much. I'm not really a fan of a brush cleansing anyway. I'd much rather use a scrub and my hands and my brush system almost never gets used. It's just a bit annoying to know what they're looking for and know that you absolutely cannot/will not qualify.

BUT, I AM super excited about the 6 luxury products. I just hope I actually get them. I never ended up getting my comp for the eyeliner study...not that I want any Garnier skin care crap anyway...


----------



## korsis (Jul 24, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So jealous!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybytarab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping for YSL.  What about you ladies?


 would they send/have they sent ysl? 




 it would be crazy amazing to get something like eclat touche

i just hope its not too nail related - as much as i love my nail polishes, having the choice of all their luxury products i  want them to hook me into other stuff


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 24, 2013)

So L'Oreal lists their luxury brands as:


Lancome
Giorgio Armani
YSL
Biotherm
Kiehl's
Ralph Lauren
Shu Uemura
Cacharel
Helena Rubenstein
Clarisonic
Diesel
Victor &amp; Rolf
Yue Sai
Stella McCartney
Maison Martin Margiela
Urban Decay


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

SIX LUXURY PRODUCTS? I am salivating at that brand list right now, you guys. SO jealous I could puke. 

I might actually puke.

Why meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Or why _NOT_ me, really. 

Ok, pity party is over.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 24, 2013)

There is a Maybelline/Loreal factory/distribution center like 5 minutes from my boyfriends house. Every time we drive by I want to stop and see if they have an outlet or something, but surely I would've heard if they did. Drives me nuts! I just want to go in and soak it all in lol!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 25, 2013)

> I'm basically just hoping against anti-aging stuff. I have a bad track record with that stuff. I'll have to swap/sell any of that sort of thing I receive.





> Yes! This exactly. Makeup, skin care, nail polish, totally fine. Please no anti aging!


 I am 33 and starting to get fine lines, trade with me pleeeeeease! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am 33 and starting to get fine lines, trade with me pleeeeeease! Lol


 I'm with you, as I am getting closer to 30 I am getting concerned with aging so I am allll about the anti-aging products lately! Especially eye creams...I have always had dark circles and lines under my eyes (since I was a kid, thank you genetics) so I don't want aging on top of that! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2013)

what was the type of product being tested/length of test for the luxury compensation?

i am still working out their formula for compensation, I know it can't be random, but its a little all over the place.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2013)

> what was the type of product being tested/length of test for the luxury compensation? i am still working out their formula for compensation, I know it can't be random, but its a little all over the place.


 It was three surveys on nails. It actually didn't take very long to do at all so I'm surprised the compensation is so generous, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2013)

> So L'Oreal lists their luxury brands as:
> Lancome
> Giorgio Armani
> YSL
> ...


 Wow! Did not realize those are all L'Oreal brands. Can't wait to see what we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> Hahaha anytime! Â I'm not against anti-aging in general, I just have very sensitive skin that seems to react badly to any anti-aging stuff. Â So I stick to intensive moisturizers and try to stay out of the sun!


 Same here! The last time I used a fancy anti-aging moisturizer, I ended up Googling "allergic eczema" and making an emergency Walgreens run on Christmas Day -- and that was after several days of people asking me if I had given myself a nasty sunburn skiing (uh, *no*) or some sort of weird chemical burn. Never again. I've been having really good luck with Walgreens' version of Cetaphil, so I've been sticking with that ever since.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SIX LUXURY PRODUCTS? I am salivating at that brand list right now, you guys. SO jealous I could puke.
> 
> ...


I will totally join your pity party!  I am so incredibly jealous!  I've been at this FOREVER and have yet to qualify for anything


----------



## karalinak (Jul 25, 2013)

Plus my favorite Vichy


----------



## kriishu (Jul 25, 2013)

> I will totally join your pity party!Â  I am so incredibly jealous!Â  I've been at this FOREVER and have yet to qualify for anything :icon_cry: Â


 I am joining the party too


----------



## LoniFerris (Jul 25, 2013)

Did anyone else get the request to follow you on Pinterest and in return get compensation?


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

Le



> I am joining the party too


 let's party! Me too! :-(


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jul 25, 2013)

> Did anyone else get the request to follow you on Pinterest and in return get compensation?


 I got it.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get the request to follow you on Pinterest and in return get compensation?


 How'd you get this?  Via email, or when you logged in?


----------



## LoniFerris (Jul 26, 2013)

I got it when I logged in. It asked to view my pins on Pinterest in return ill be compensated they said compensation would be like normal study compensation. Which is pretty vague because I have gotten some amazing comps and some disappointing ones. Ill just wait and see!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get the request to follow you on Pinterest and in return get compensation?
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing here either about Pinterest.  I guess they are not interested in all the dessert recipes and puppy pictures I pin all the time haha


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get the request to follow you on Pinterest and in return get compensation?


 Yep, I had that too.  They're going to look at my boards and go "really, how many different turquoise rings and maxi skirts can a girl pin?"  Oh well.


----------



## kriishu (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing for me.. once again.


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 26, 2013)

> DQ'd on product types used. I don't use a facial brush cleanser or eye treatment products, so I guess it's one of those. Argh, will I ever get through?Â


It was a cleansing brush study. I made it all the way to the portion that asked about which brush. Mine apparently wasn't the correct one ( Olay).I have a feeling I know which one was right, but I was not going to be dishonest just to qualify.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 27, 2013)

Boo, no Pinterest request for me. Come on Loreal, you know you want to look at my baby animal and autumn pictures!


----------



## korsis (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder if this Pinterest thing is only a scam?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if this Pinterest thing is only a scam?


It is kind of odd, isn't it?  I mean, I'd be happy to share my lab puppies and food wrapped in bacon boards with them though!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if this Pinterest thing is only a scam?


I doubt it. They're probably trying to figure out how to enhance their visibility on Pinterest, since their own brand pages are inadequate or nonexistent.


----------



## korsis (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is kind of odd, isn't it?  I mean, I'd be happy to share my lab puppies and food wrapped in bacon boards with them though!


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 28, 2013)

> I think I answered my question wrong...it said battery operated...I'm not sure if a clairsonic is considered battery operated or not....oh well!


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 28, 2013)

Clarisonic is battery operated;give yourself a break!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jul 28, 2013)

I got the Pinterest one. I'm interested to see what they send.


----------



## skylite (Jul 29, 2013)

Oooh August is going to be like Christmas.!!!!!! The nail comp should be in at one point, the first bondi box will get here, the allure beauty box will arrive, and my manfriend just ordered me my first clarisonic last night. Squee!!! Now I am not automatically disqualified from those surveys!!! (Plus I've wanted one for years)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> Oooh August is going to be like Christmas.!!!!!! The nail comp should be in at one point, the first bondi box will get here, the allure beauty box will arrive, and my manfriend just ordered me my first clarisonic last night. Squee!!! Now I am not automatically disqualified from those surveys!!! (Plus I've wanted one for years)


 I've been keeping a list of expected incoming packages for August. It's... A lot. And I haven't even gotten to my regular sub boxes. It's going to be far better than Christmas for me! (My Christmases tend to be lackluster.)


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2013)

I just got into a foundation study. So excited!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got into a foundation study. So excited!


Me too!!!!  It's the first study I've EVER qualified for!  I am so excited I can't stand it


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 29, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DQ'd....


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 29, 2013)

no survey for me...whomp!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 29, 2013)

DQ'd also.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no survey for me...whomp!







 *ditto


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 29, 2013)

DQ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 29, 2013)

no survey


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no survey...


same here


----------



## Jaly (Jul 29, 2013)

I checked twice earlier this morning (PST) no survey, just now it showed for me.

DQed anyway on ethnicity.  

oh well.  After reading the break out stories on clarisonic i'm weary of any home trail.  

Waiting for my nail compensation, hopefully they send it and that its stuff i like!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jul 29, 2013)

I got in to the foundation study! Yay!! I love the makeup studies! It's the skincare ones that freak me out!


----------



## korsis (Jul 29, 2013)

> Me too!!!!Â  It's the first study I've EVER qualified for!Â  I am so excited I can't stand it :yay:


Congrats!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jul 29, 2013)

I was looking at this forum at around noon and was disappointed I didnt get a foundation survey. I decided to check again after a few hours and THERE IT IS! Yay! And I qualified! Omg my first home study after being in the panel for 7 months! My sister DQd because of ethnicity. We're biracial and she chose the other ethnicity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 29, 2013)

Didn't initially have a survey but checked just now and had one. DQ'd on ethnicity though


----------



## TaraBell (Jul 29, 2013)

I also didn't have a survey earlier and after checking the boards and seeing other people had it pop up I decided to check. Glad I did, cause I got it in. First study I've qualified for too yay!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 29, 2013)

Yayyyy I got in too! My first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay, Just qualified for c13-102 foundation study, my FIRST one!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

DQ's but it's ok since I do not use the kind of product others say they are testing


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

I am wishing for an awesome nail product/ lip product study hehehe


----------



## Yesenias27 (Jul 29, 2013)

me too..i guess they dont like latinas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Jul 29, 2013)

Very unprofessional from loreal, I mean we all had to answer them already in our initial surveys which ethnicity we are. So why do they send a new survey to people if the ethnicity is not the one they are looking for in the first place. I think they need new software! Lol


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 29, 2013)

Woo hoo, just checked and I got in!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

Once I saw that several ppl got the survey hours after they first checked, I'm now logging in every half hour or so to see if I get the survey... no luck yet...


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once I saw that several ppl got the survey hours after they first checked, I'm now logging in every half hour or so to see if I get the survey... no luck yet...


ditto. Ugh.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> Once I saw that several ppl got the survey hours after they first checked, I'm now logging in every half hour or so to see if I get the survey... no luck yet...Â


 Same here. Just tell me no so I can stop stalking for pre-quals!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 29, 2013)

I made it into the cosmetics study!  Woo hoo! *confetti*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 29, 2013)

No survey for this girl


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 29, 2013)

I got into an Indian food study on the McCormick test panel today too! Their compensation is a $15 amazon gc and I loooove Indian food! It's my lucky day lol!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 29, 2013)

I qualified woo hoo  



    but it starts in September that is such a long time away. and it means I won't be eligible for a home study again until mid October...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into an Indian food study on the McCormick test panel today too! Their compensation is a $15 amazon gc and I loooove Indian food! It's my lucky day lol!


 Oh that's awesome, congrats!

And I forgot to say, CONGRATS to everyone who did qualify for the foundation study!  I may be throwing computers for myself, but I'm doing a dance for all of you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very unprofessional from loreal, I mean we all had to answer them already in our initial surveys which ethnicity we are. So why do they send a new survey to people if the ethnicity is not the one they are looking for in the first place. I think they need new software! Lol


 Each survey they are looking for something different, and often they want a certain number of multiple ethnicities. I don't see how it's unprofessional? Say they have 10 slots, and they want 4 caucasians...once those 4 slots are filled they need a way to filter that out to allow them to get the rest of the sample base they need.


----------



## korsis (Jul 29, 2013)

If available spots for a certain ethnicity are filled those surveys don't have to show up anymore for that ethnicity. That way nobody gets their hopes up for nothing.


----------



## korsis (Jul 29, 2013)

> I qualified woo hooÂ Â  :laughno: Â Â Â  but it starts in September that is such a long time away. and it means I won't be eligible for a home study again until mid October...


Congrats!!!


----------



## lovelybean (Jul 29, 2013)

Ucvpp cu


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well glory be, I qualified for the foundation study in September.  I've never made it into one before, so each time a new screen popped up with more questions, I'd get excited but figured I'd get kicked out eventually.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 29, 2013)

Woooo qualified for my first actual at home test!! Before this only surveys (though,I was lucky enough to get the bomb diggity moisturizer compensation) I think the compensation isn't as amazing for the at home testing, but it was awesome to get into something, I look forward to sharing it with all of you! (also it seems the more of us that qualify, the better the compensation, so. Let's hope for that)


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anyone got their comp for the other La Mer survey? I did two surveys and got comp on one then an email which said the other would be delayed, but that was quite awhile ago.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 29, 2013)

DQ on the foundation study but got into the Pinterest one


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

No survey for me (just got off work so it could have been there earlier, then filled up) but it's ok I would not have qualified as I do not wear foundation!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 29, 2013)

No survey for me...but it seems like it was put up after I checked (around 11am) and I literally just got home from work and have had no comp time but this since then.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 29, 2013)

I DQ'd earlier as well.

On a side note - I'm so happy that the Clarisonic skincare study will be over soon. Someone on MUT mentioned that they had figured out the names of the face washes - if you see this, would you please divulge your findings after the study is over?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 29, 2013)

No survey for me but I'm apart of the clarisonic acne study right now. I really hope that my next study has makeup involved.


----------



## prachisrk (Jul 29, 2013)

DQ-ed cuz of ethnicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 29, 2013)

No survey for me. :-(


----------



## paralegalatl (Jul 29, 2013)

I DQ'd because of age...my mother told me she DQ'd on the skin-type question.

Good news is that I got into the McCormick Tester for Indian cuisine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been registered with them for a while, and this will be my first time testing.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 30, 2013)

> Well glory be, I qualified for the foundation study in September.Â  I've never made it into one before, so each time a new screen popped up with more questions, I'd get excited but figured I'd get kicked out eventually.


 Right? Like, YES! *fist pump*. Then deep breath because you know the next page you'll be disqualified.. Haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

Still no survey for me, but congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 30, 2013)

I just joined the test panel the day I joined here, this is where I heard about it. Anyway, first survey was about hair color. I got thru to the end it said I qualified &amp; they would contact me with more details ( or something to that effect. Cant remember exactly) Never heard back &amp; have only had 1 survey to try for since. I think I might have misunderstood how slim the opening spots are. I only check once a day in the morning. Could that be why there's never anything for me to try for?


----------



## Kies3285 (Jul 30, 2013)

I took the survey and thought I was going to finally make it through because I kept getting more and more questions....but low and behold I Dq'd when they asked me the type of skin I have!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2013)

> I just joined the test panel the day I joined here, this is where I heard about it. Anyway, first survey was about hair color. I got thru to the end it said I qualified &amp; they would contact me with more details ( or something to that effect. Cant remember exactly) Never heard back &amp; have only had 1 survey to try for since. I think I might have misunderstood how slim the opening spots are. I only check once a day in the morning. Could that be why there's never anything for me to try for?


 I check multiple times throughout the day and rarely (like less than once a week, if that often) have a pre-qual. I think they just don't have much stuff going on.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DQ'd earlier as well.
> 
> On a side note - I'm so happy that the Clarisonic skincare study will be over soon. Someone on MUT mentioned that they had figured out the names of the face washes - if you see this, would you please divulge your findings after the study is over?


 I know what one of the products is for the acne study if that's the one that you're talking about. I think I know what one of the regimens was, but I can't say for sure. The product that I know for sure is because I was a bad kid and I pulled the label off...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know what one of the products is for the acne study if that's the one that you're talking about. I think I know what one of the regimens was, but I can't say for sure. The product that I know for sure is because I was a bad kid and I pulled the label off...







LOL the minute I read this I absolutely had the most ridiculous reaction...it was this:


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 30, 2013)

> :laughno: LOL the minute I read this I absolutely had the most ridiculous reaction...it was this:


BAHAHAHA so funny! Shhhhhhh I also peeked. Wed is the last day so can we discuss on wed afternoon or Thursday? I have some thoughts..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just joined the test panel the day I joined here, this is where I heard about it. Anyway, first survey was about hair color. I got thru to the end it said I qualified &amp; they would contact me with more details ( or something to that effect. Cant remember exactly) Never heard back &amp; have only had 1 survey to try for since. I think I might have misunderstood how slim the opening spots are. I only check once a day in the morning. Could that be why there's never anything for me to try for?


 Surveys and prequals are only occasional! Sometimes you'll have several at once, sometimes you'll go weeks at a time without any. And it's a matter of luck when you log in, because with prequals, once they've reached their quota, they disappear. I check daily and still only have maybe a survey or two a month, and I've been a member for well over a year.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msladyday (Jul 30, 2013)

DQ'ed on ethnicity just like the others...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jul 31, 2013)

ladies!! does anyone that just finished the facial regimen 2 of the acne regimen study with clarisonic know what regimen 2 was??? or is it too soon to discuss...I know was regimen 1 was im pretty sure


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladies!! does anyone that just finished the facial regimen 2 of the acne regimen study with clarisonic know what regimen 2 was??? or is it too soon to discuss...I know was regimen 1 was im pretty sure


 I already took my survey letting them know my complete and utter dismay with the products. I can't wait to have normal skin again! We didn't all have the same regimen at the same time. There was the three step regiment and then two step regimen, so I think we'll have to refer to them like that if we want to discuss the products.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2013)

All of the products made my skin break out but the three step caused severe cystic acne. In fact I would literally wash my face with it and have a new pimple forming within a couple of hours.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All of the products made my skin break out but the three step caused severe cystic acne. In fact I would literally wash my face with it and have a new pimple forming within a couple of hours.


 Omg that's awful D: The compensation for that study better be great.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All of the products made my skin break out but the three step caused severe cystic acne. In fact I would literally wash my face with it and have a new pimple forming within a couple of hours.


 Dang, after hearing all this feedback I am kind of glad I did not get into this study. I hope you all get your skin back to 'normal' very soon!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2013)

> Omg that's awful D: The compensation for that study better be great.





> Dang, after hearing all this feedbackÂ I am kind of glad I did not get into this study. I hope you all get your skin back to 'normal' very soon!


 I'm not sure if anyone else experienced the breakouts like I did but it was terrible. I never claimed to have amazing skin but this shocked me!


----------



## erind61103 (Jul 31, 2013)

> I'm not sure if anyone else experienced the breakouts like I did but it was terrible. I never claimed to have amazing skin but this shocked me!


 I was the same! I did the 3 products first, and I had the same, very painful, very OBVIOUS cystic acne... The second, brush regime I did a little better with, but I still had the same basic results. My normal acne isnt that awful, a couple a week that are easily covered over, but I will take that anytime over these last few weeks!! I also hope they make the compensation worth it for these last 4 weeks...


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 31, 2013)

Weird I had a survey, seems like it was asking me to refill my demo survey but it then went crazy on me a couple pages in refreshing to different pages every second until it crashed my browser and disappeared lol


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was the same! I did the 3 products first, and I had the same, very painful, very OBVIOUS cystic acne... The second, brush regime I did a little better with, but I still had the same basic results. My normal acne isnt that awful, a couple a week that are easily covered over, but I will take that anytime over these last few weeks!! I also hope they make the compensation worth it for these last 4 weeks...


 I got cystic acne on both, but I got it really bad on the second regimen (the two step on for me) and right now have 4 monsters on my chin. I also got pustules all over my chin which I almost never get anymore. I also got a (very minor!) chemical burn from the two step regimen. I could not be happier that this study is over.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got cystic acne on both, but I got it really bad on the second regimen (the two step on for me) and right now have 4 monsters on my chin. I also got pustules all over my chin which I almost never get anymore. I also got a (very minor!) chemical burn from the two step regimen. I could not be happier that this study is over.


Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry to hear that! Everyone who has been doing this study should be WELL compensated, this is absolutely crazy!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2013)

I just couldn't believe how terrible all of the products were. The 3 step regimen was terrible and I don't know how celebrities can claim that they had such amazing results (if you catch my drift) I am very happy with my current regimen and I'm so happy to be able to use it again. My poor skin though is going to have to "purge" again to get used to my normal routine! Ugghhhh


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel so bad for all of you on that skin study! I haven't seen anyone that had different results! I think you should get a TON of goodies for what you've been through!  An eyeshadow and a mascara is not going to cut it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 31, 2013)

I had an email about two hours ago to log in for a survey, but there was no survey when I logged in. I logged in immediately too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always miss things or I'm DQ'd on ethinicity


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2013)

So I have a tween and my husband said he had horrific acne as a young teenager. Can you tell me they product so that I don't buy that when it comes time. It just sounds horrible!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an email about two hours ago to log in for a survey, but there was no survey when I logged in. I logged in immediately too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always miss things or I'm DQ'd on ethinicity


 I logged in about 10 minutes after they sent the e-mail at 11:10 and did the survey. It involved hair.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 31, 2013)

How do y'all get email notifications for the surveys?


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do y'all get email notifications for the surveys?


 Every once in a while they send out a notification. It is pretty rare though.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 31, 2013)

I think that they normally don't send out an e-mail (usually I have to log in to see mine) but if a certain amount of time passes and they haven't hit their quota, they start e-mailing people.

Typically though if it's been over an hour since your e-mail, the survey is filled up already.  I only get an e-mail once every couple of months?

I usually get more surveys if I log in randomly.  I've never been invited to a study yet though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that they normally don't send out an e-mail (usually I have to log in to see mine) but if a certain amount of time passes and they haven't hit their quota, they start e-mailing people.
> 
> ...


Wait......lol......people get emails?



I always randomly log in about once a day. I don't think I've ever gotten an email other than a confirmation for getting in a study. Weird!


----------



## korsis (Jul 31, 2013)

I had that email and logged in 30 minutes after they send it and no study! Darn! Think I will never get into anything with them!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 31, 2013)

I only know what one of the products for the acne study that ended today is. I would really like to know what the hell the other ones are so that I NEVER BUY THEM. The three step one was god awful. That made me break out something fierce. The second one wasn't as bad. It didn't really do anything. I hope we get nice compensation for this study. Hopefully it's not just, like, a nail file or something. This is probably the first time where I think my compensation should really be worth it just because of the hell my skin went through. Oh, and I DQed for whatever study was there today. My sincerest apologies for being a mutt, L'Oreal. Jerks.


----------



## Yesenias27 (Jul 31, 2013)

got an email also..but went to check it and no survey guess its already filled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wonder what it was for? anyone know?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever do a home study, just informational ones. There's no free product worth ruining my skin for, not even if they were giving out clarisonics.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just couldn't believe how terrible all of the products were. The 3 step regimen was terrible and I don't know how celebrities can claim that they had such amazing results (if you catch my drift) I am very happy with my current regimen and I'm so happy to be able to use it again. My poor skin though is going to have to "purge" again to get used to my normal routine! Ugghhhh


Ok, that's what I assumed that the three step cycle was. I used it once when I was a Freshman in college and it made me break out then too. I'm assuming that they did this study so that they can get those statistics like "89% of users preferred this method over _______". Can we just say what we think the brands were? We should have all taken the survey by now, right?


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yesenias27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got an email also..but went to check it and no survey guess its already filled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wonder what it was for? anyone know?


 Types of hair and products used and changing up hairstyles.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2013)

> Ok, that's what I assumed that the three step cycle was. I used it once when I was a Freshman in college and it made me break out then too. I'm assuming that they did this study so that they can get those statistics like "89% of users preferred this method over _______". Can we just say what we think the brands were? We should have all taken the survey by now, right?


 I think the 3 step regimen rhymed with schmoactive. Lol.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

> I think the 3 step regimen rhymed with schmoactive. Lol.


 Haha, yes, I think so too. The texture of the face wash is what made me pretty certain. As for the two step regimen, I don't know what the face wash was, but the benzoyl peroxide cream was Effaclar Duo. I peeled the label off of it because I was curious what they were hiding under that sticker. I've used the Effacalar before so I know that that alone was not what drove my skin crazy but the combination of that with the salicylic cleanser and benzoyl peroxide in the brush.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 31, 2013)

> I got an email one time, for a survey that I'd already DQ'ed from. Â I only find out about surveys on here! Â When I see new posts on this thread I run and log in at the L'Oreal site, even before I check to see what ppl are posting about!


LOL! Me too! The first six months or so that I signed up, I always waited to get an email because I thought that's how it worked. Then I read this thread ore and was like ooohhhhh lmao. Now I check at least once a day and if I see a lot of posts


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 31, 2013)

The two step was interesting. It broke me out something fierce. I had cystic acne which I haven't had since last fall when I discovered Mario Badescu Drying Cream. I had a few random spots on my face and my chin developed like 7 blemishes. BARF. It also felt burney by my lips after I washed my face which I didn't like. BUT- my face looked brighter and the pores on my nose improved. I was surprised. Loved the brush, I use the sensitive one and think I like this even more. The three step actually cleared up my chin. I did get a few blemishes but they went away quickly. The pores on my nose look worse though and my face just doesn't seem that bright or fresh or something. I can't wait to use my Vasanti tonight and drying cream! I will use the Effaclare Duo on my nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 31, 2013)

I still have red marks on my chin from the huge breakout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure hope the compensation is awesome.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have red marks on my chin from the huge breakout.
> 
> 
> ...


 As do I since I have a massive attack on my chin right now...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Aug 1, 2013)

oh man it sucks so many of you had such terrible reactions to the acne products!! I know what the 3 step one was, I used it for years and had great success as a teen. It didn't cause any extra acne this time, but wasn't great either. The 2 step one for me was awesome though! Started clearing up my acne within 3 days and my skin is sooo smooth and completely clear now. I love it so much I'm continuing it LOL...does anyone have ANY idea what the cleanser was? I know what the treatment was and I'm thrilled we got an entire tube haha


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the 3 step regimen rhymed with schmoactive. Lol.


 I tried that after I graduated high school and it broke out my entire face! I usually only get chin breakouts that are easy to conceal but they were everywhere and no way could I cover them. I remember thinking my skin was bad until I tried proactive and I realized it was mild. I literally had a dime sized zit on my cheek on top of normal ones every where else. I could not believe it! It wasn't until I made my routine super simple that it finally cleared up. I irritated the hell out of my skin with that stuff. Bad memories.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry, this post is negative...please skip it if you don't want to read my tirade about the 2-step and 3-step Clarisonic acne study!

My skin broke out with cystic acne and pustules on both regimens. I normally get acne on my chin with occasional pimples on my forehead. However, with both of these regimens, I got acne on my nose, forehead, around my mouth and even on my cheekbones!

I had the 2-step regimen first, followed by the 3-step regimen. I tried to follow both regimens, but I couldn't follow-through with the 3-step regimen. For me, the 3-step cleanser was too harsh to use twice a day. I used the cleanser twice a day for 3 days and it left my skin feeling 'burned'. So, after those first 3 days, I only used the cleanser at night.

I started to develop the cystic acne and pustules within a couple days of my first regimen. It's probably going to take 1-2 weeks to get my skin back to 'normal' with my usual skincare regimen. So, I may have these cysts and pustules on my face for a total of 6-7 weeks.

At this point, unfortunately, I am assuming that the compensation is going to disappoint me. It's difficult for me to imagine a compensation that would balance out the utter havoc on my face for the past 5 weeks. Also, I remember seeing a single Garnier product as compensation for one of the recent Clarisonic studies. So, if the compensation for this Clarisonic study _happens_ to be similar, I will be sorely disappointed (and even angry) about receiving a single product as compensation for a total of 6-7 weeks of cystic acne, pustules and skin 'burning'.

*Deep breath...end tirade*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, this post is negative...please skip it if you don't want to read my tirade about the 2-step and 3-step Clarisonic acne study!
> 
> ...


 I totally agree, I truly hope that none of us are disappointed in compensation but I think we will because of the exact reason that you mentioned above! My face and skin are royally effed up right now, I still have scabs and dryness from my second regimen that was the 2 step one. The 3 step system ruined my skin, it hurt and I didn't wear makeup for the entire time I was on that regimen because all my makeup did was draw more attention to my skin. Now, I am a 22 year old woman who has had acne since she started puberty but my acne is NOT anywhere near comparable to what I have been suffering with during this study. I typically get a couple pimples on my chin during shark week but because of all of these regimens I have it everywhere on my face, all over my chin, on my cheeks, a couple on my jaw line and on my nose where I NEVER get pimples.

I hope that all of us can get our skin back again and for those who had any success, you are so very lucky!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

I really hope they send awesome compensation to you guys! You all sure have been through a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope they send awesome compensation to you guys! You all sure have been through a lot!






 yeah I feel the same! Sometimes when we complain that we don't get into studies we have to remember results like these!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree, I truly hope that none of us are disappointed in compensation but I think we will because of the exact reason that you mentioned above! My face and skin are royally effed up right now, I still have scabs and dryness from my second regimen that was the 2 step one. The 3 step system ruined my skin, it hurt and I didn't wear makeup for the entire time I was on that regimen because all my makeup did was draw more attention to my skin. Now, I am a 22 year old woman who has had acne since she started puberty but my acne is NOT anywhere near comparable to what I have been suffering with during this study. I typically get a couple pimples on my chin during shark week but because of all of these regimens I have it everywhere on my face, all over my chin, on my cheeks, a couple on my jaw line and on my nose where I NEVER get pimples.
> 
> I hope that all of us can get our skin back again and for those who had any success, you are so very lucky!


 This is exactly what I experienced too. I have scabs on my face right now and while the worst of my breakouts were on my chin, I broke out everywhere. I almost never break out on my cheeks, forhead, or nose anymore, but I have had acne in all of those places over the last few weeks. I also typically break out on my chin a bit during shark week, but that's it besides that rogue pimple that will pop up from time to time. I simplified my skin care regimen about a year ago and my skin had never been happier, so I know that my skin will go back to being happy within a few weeks.

I'm pretty sure our compensation is going to suck something serious, but I'm prepared for it, so I won't be too mad. AND on the plus side, we all got new Clarisonic brush heads which are $25 a piece.... so that's good, right?


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh yes! On both of them I gave it one try in the morning and then I was like bag that, I'll just use water in the morning and only use it at night. I am happy with the Clarisonic head.. I really do hope we get some decent items for compensation but preparing myself for the worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

I just completed an informational hair/salon survey that counted as 1 toward 5.


----------



## Kies3285 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just completed an informational hair/salon survey that counted as 1 toward 5.


 I also did, Hope they do more like that it was kinda neat!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also did, Hope they do more like that it was kinda neat!


 Me too!  I think that puts me at five, actually.  I wish it kept track for us!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

> I also did, Hope they do more like that it was kinda neat!Â


 Yeah it was nice not getting kicked out in the middle of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I'm at...3? Lol.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just completed an informational hair/salon survey that counted as 1 toward 5.


 Me too.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 1, 2013)

Well that was a nice survey to take! I think that is actually my first informational survey that I've ever taken. Yahoo! Only 4 more of those and I get some compensation.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just completed an informational hair/salon survey that counted as 1 toward 5.


Yeah...me too! I think that's three for me too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow - that was a nice, easy, painless info survey!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally got my first informational survey! I have DQ'd on like 10 different surveys since I signed up and finally qualified. Only 4 more surveys til I get something


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

Woot! I think that is three for me as well. Okay, well, at least three. I didn't start tracking until March.


----------



## korsis (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally a survey you can't Dq from! Lol!


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 1, 2013)

I DQed on this survey. But I don't go to a salon like ever.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 1, 2013)

Just completed the salon survey. I think that makes two since I received a compensation for five 2 months ago. I also had the hair survey yesterday


----------



## korsis (Aug 1, 2013)

> I DQed on this survey. But I don't go to a salon like ever.


I don't think you can dq on an informational survey.


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think you can dq on an informational survey.


You can. I did.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2013)

> I don't think you can dq on an informational survey.


 I have before.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can. I did.


 you made me chuckle lol. i'm sorry.

i got kicked out in the middle of yesterdays but made it through todays


----------



## korsis (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 1, 2013)

WOOOHOO!! I just made it all the way through the salon survey!! The first one I didnt get dq'd on!! Ok NOW Im gonna take the nap I was taking about on the ipsy board ðŸ˜´


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2013)

We need more happy little surveys like that!

Of course, it was my first one... only 1/5.  Maybe, in another 5 years, I'll get 5 informational surveys!


----------



## korsis (Aug 1, 2013)

> We need more happy little surveys like that! Of course, it was my first one... only 1/5. Â Maybe, in another 5 years, I'll get 5 informational surveys! Â


Haha! I feel the same!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 1, 2013)

Before you know it all of a sudden you are at 5. I have been signed up for about a year and  have gotten 2 compensations for 5 informational surveys. You just have to check often.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 1, 2013)

Woo! Finally something I knew plenty about. I am a loyal salon client. The girl who does my hair was my mom's student and my overnight babysitter when I was little. Now she has been doing our cut and color for 9 years (and that says a lot, I am only 22)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think you can dq on an informational survey.


 You definitely can. Happens to me all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before you know it all of a sudden you are at 5. I have been signed up for about a year and  have gotten 2 compensations for 5 informational surveys. You just have to check often.


 I've been a member for over a year and I think this was only my 3rd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I check all the time, but I usually get DQ'd!

I do wish it kept track of the number for us...I THINK this  was my 3rd, but I'm not positive.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my compensation for the pressed powder study that I finished just last week! That was fast! Got Vichy Aqualia Thermal 48 hour hydration. I love me some Vichy!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 1, 2013)

Woo hoo!  I got through the informational survey about salon services! one down, amount to go unknown!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 1, 2013)

> I don't think you can dq on an informational survey.





> You can. I did.


 Hahahaha I DQ'd too. I color my own hair and trim my own ends.. I only have my kinda reshaped maybe once a year from a salon but probably less than that.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 1, 2013)

I finally finished a info survey. In ten months, I think this is only the second one I didn't get dq'd from! It's weird, I don't get my haircut that often and I am not loyal to a salon at all and color my hair only at home, so I'm surprised I made it through.  Now if only I could make it into a study!


----------



## unicorn (Aug 1, 2013)

I've gone to the same hairstylist religiously since I was 16 (save for the 2 years I lived in TX), so that survey was made for me, hah.


----------



## unicorn (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my compensation for the pressed powder study that I finished just last week! That was fast!
> 
> Got Vichy Aqualia Thermal 48 hour hydration. I love me some Vichy!


 I just bought that from Ulta today with the 10% off prestige coupon they sent me.. I LOVE that moisturizer!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> I just bought that from Ulta today with the 10% off prestige coupon they sent me.. I LOVE that moisturizer!


 Me too! I couldn't believe my eyes when I opened the package! I am very happy with this compensation. My study had three products to use for three days and a short survey after each.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kies3285* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also did, Hope they do more like that it was kinda neat!


Same here!


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 1, 2013)

Those of you who have had skin problems after using some of the study products.. Someone awhile back said that if you break out or have a negative reaction to the product, you can stop using it and still be compensated for the study.

I'm not sure the specifics of this, or if this is correct information.. Can anyone add to this?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 2, 2013)

If I was having a bad reaction or breakout I would discontinue immediately. It's unreasonable to expect someone to destroy their complexion for a study. It's still a valid result, product causes breakouts.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 2, 2013)

My



> Those of you who have had skin problems after using some of the study products.. Someone awhile back said that if you break out or have a negative reaction to the product, you can stop using it and still be compensated for the study. I'm not sure the specifics of this, or if this is correct information.. Can anyone add to this?


my understanding from what I read in the agreement is that you can stop any time but I felt like it disqualified you.. I am curious to know if anyone asked officially.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I was having a bad reaction or breakout I would discontinue immediately. It's unreasonable to expect someone to destroy their complexion for a study. It's still a valid result, product causes breakouts.


 I guess the other reason why I stuck with it is because I don't know what my skin is going to do a few days down the road. The product might have broken me out a few days in, but what if it was just something that would clear up in a few days and I could also report that information? I feel like I'm helping them understand the product better by continuing to use it and yes, while I broke out horribly, I shouldn't scar from anything.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so chatty that I got kicked out for taking too long describing what they asked us to describe.  Thank goodness it let me go back and copy what I had already typed and had it waiting there for me to finish.


----------



## daisyyflower (Aug 2, 2013)

I have yet to qualify for anything woe is me lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 3, 2013)

I've only ever gotten my hair done at a salon ONCE...so I dq'ed real fast!! 

Oh well. I get my hair done for much cheaper by people who know what they're doing (cosmetologists that also happen to be friends/college students and need money). Although the first and only time I ever dyed my hair I did it with my friend, and neither of us had done it before. It turned out well though, and nothing too bad could've happened since we both have black hair to begin with.


----------



## carriewong (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone get their "IE M13-05 Nail Typology SURVEY" compensation yet? I took a screen shot of them saying "allow up to FIVE weeks" on June 26.. It's been 5 weeks and still haven't gotten anything yet. What about you gals?


----------



## emilyd (Aug 4, 2013)

carrie - some of us haven't even received the surveys yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 4, 2013)

I finished the salon survey! One down, four to go!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get their "IE M13-05 Nail Typology SURVEY" compensation yet? I took a screen shot of them saying "allow up to FIVE weeks" on June 26.. It's been 5 weeks and still haven't gotten anything yet. What about you gals?


 the nail survey closed 7/24 and an email was sent out saying compensation should be expected 2-3 weeks from them at minimum


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 4, 2013)

omgg! made it through my first survey. its a miracle. lol.


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 4, 2013)

I got an e-mail from UPS my choice today alerting me that i'll get a package tomorrow from L'Oreal! The only comp. i have coming is from the nail typology survey, so i think this could be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let ya'll know tomorrow when i get it. I'm so excited!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2013)

> I got an e-mail from UPS my choice today alerting me that i'll get a package tomorrow from L'Oreal! The only comp. i have coming is from the nail typology survey, so i think this could be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let ya'll know tomorrow when i get it. I'm so excited!


 Which one did you do? Mine was M13-116, not 13-05.


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine was M13-116 too, when i go back to look at my e-mail, but on ups my choice it says the reference is 133 T STLU. Sooo i'm kinda confused, lol. Is it supposed to match? or maybe i forgot about another survey i took? I really should keep track!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Anyone get their "IE M13-05 Nail Typology SURVEY" compensation yet? I took a screen shot of them saying "allow up to FIVE weeks" on June 26.. It's been 5 weeks and still haven't gotten anything yet. What about you gals?





> Which one did you do? Mine was M13-116, not 13-05.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

just tried ups tracking by reference, and using 133-T STLU in the reference line along with my zip code brought up a package - 4 lbs!

label was printed 08/02 and my zip code is a small enough area in a city that i hope it's my comp. so exciting!


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 5, 2013)

Yay! Mine is four pounds too! Looks like we'll have some goodies to play with soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heeey, I have the same thing going on!  4-lb package, my zip code, created on 8/2!  This is shaping up to be a big package period.  My PopSugar box label was also generated on the same day, my Le Metier de Beaute VIP Vault should be coming this week, and my Allure boxes (one for me, one for a coworker) should be here on Friday.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had no idea you could search this way, so thank you!

Searched my zip and there is also a 4 lbs package, shipping label created 8/2... hope it's for me


----------



## Xiang (Aug 5, 2013)

Whoot same for me! But it says label created only so i don't think I'll get it for another few days since I'm on the west coast. Can't wait to see what the lucky people are getting tomorrow though!! =)


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm waiting on the nail compensation too but noting came up for me in the search  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  maybe Monday.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay, me too!  Thanks so much for sharing this! (And I am quite sure I'm the only one in my zipcode that does the L'Oreal test panel!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

*Aaaaand, just got this email from UPS MyChoice!:*

Your shipment(s) listed below is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. 
  *Scheduled Delivery Date: *Tuesday, 08/06/2013
  
*Shipment 1*
​ *Tracking Number: *(redacted) *Shipper: *L'OREAL
  *Approximate Delivery Time: *between 2:15 PM and 6:15 PM
*UPS Service: *UPS Ground


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 5, 2013)

I did the reference search for the nail study and it said that a labeled had been created! I'm guessing I will have it either tomorrow or Wednesday! I'm extremely excited, this will be my first compensation!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see what you all get. If I remember correctly, 4 pounds was about the same size as that giant box of goodness we received for the moisturizer study. It was amazing, so I'm expecting amazingness for you as well!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heeey, I have the same thing going on!  4-lb package, my zip code, created on 8/2!  This is shaping up to be a big package period.  My PopSugar box label was also generated on the same day, my Le Metier de Beaute VIP Vault should be coming this week, and my Allure boxes (one for me, one for a coworker) should be here on Friday.


 Got the label created message for my zip code as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope the 3 packages (this one, Le Metier, and Sephora) I'm expecting get to me by Thursday though, or I won't get to see them until the end of the month.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this info! I just signed up for UPS My Choice and tried the tracking by reference. I also have a 4 lb. package being delivered today! I'm sick, so I'm staying home today...which means that I don't have to wait to open up this package!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for you guys with the big packages, I loved the 5 survey compensation from awhile back.. I think we need to make a trade thread for this group.. I know it's all free but it would be nice to easily trade comparable products. I'm dying to get my hands on more Vichy Aqualia Thermal Serum hahaha In my head, the compensation for the acne study I just did will be four pounds. Sigh, a girl can dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just tracked by reference too! 4 lb box!!! woo =)


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay, me too!  Thanks so much for sharing this! (And I am quite sure I'm the only one in my zipcode that does the L'Oreal test panel!)


 nice! can't take credit though, someone earlier in the thread had shared how to figure out packages from l'oreal so when the first nail package went out I just tried it myself, and it worked!

i'm on the west coast so i'm probably not getting mine for a while but I cant wait to see content.


----------



## skylite (Aug 5, 2013)

I've tracked my nail comp by reference too. It hasn't gotten past the label created point, but I keep going back to the screen to imagine what could Be in a four pound box.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 5, 2013)

Just DQ'D on a home study


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 5, 2013)

DQ'd on the home study.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 5, 2013)

DQ'd, also...I believe it was because of my age.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've tracked my nail comp by reference too. It hasn't gotten past the label created point, but I keep going back to the screen to imagine what could Be in a four pound box.


 I'm going to guess that it's mostly skincare items and not makeup, but 4 lbs for 6 items does seem awfully heavy!


----------



## breez00 (Aug 5, 2013)

New cosmetics study up!!! I dq'd...


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dq on the home study at the type I use. :-( In othet GREAT news, my 4 lb box should be here today too!!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an e-mail update form UPS My Choice...may not receive the L'oreal nail compensation today after all...
> 
> ...


 noooooooo 





in other news no studies for me


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 5, 2013)

Got the same e-mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Just got an e-mail update form UPS My Choice...may not receive the L'oreal nail compensation today after all... "


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got the same e-mail today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

DQd on foundation brand.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQd on foundation brand.


 me too


----------



## korsis (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL! IM TOO YOUNG FOR THE STUDY! I kinda like to dq because I am too young! LOL!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know why L'oreal hates me but I haven't gotten any of the last surveys.  I really want to test some foundation!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! IM TOO YOUNG FOR THE STUDY! I kinda like to dq because I am too young! LOL!


 Haha me too!  Well, either that or our age group filled up quickly.  Oh well!


----------



## Kies3285 (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't get a survey


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got it, DQ'd on age.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 5, 2013)

DQ'ed on makeup type.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 5, 2013)

I DQ'ed on age. Must have too many in my age group and region, oh well!


----------



## msladyday (Aug 5, 2013)

No survey for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 5, 2013)

No new studies for me but I do have the foundation study coming up so I won't get an at home study for a while.   But SUPER excited for my 4 pond package it should be here on wednesday!!!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 5, 2013)

I need to keep better track with screenshots. I complete them and I'm always too excited I forget to screencap the first and last pages with all the info.

It all just ends up being a surpsie I guess. 

I wish the account had a little "completed" survey thing


----------



## kat46 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQd on foundation brand.


 me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 5, 2013)

DQ'd on age! Glad to see a survey, anyway!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got it, DQ'd on age.


 Same here    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 5, 2013)

No survey. Either didn't get it or logged on too late. Sucks when you work 7am-3pm and L'Oreal puts stuff up around 11am.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 5, 2013)

Weird. My mom just qualified for a bronzer home study that starts mid August. I thought the surveys today are for foundation. Neither of us got a foundation prequalifier. And I didnt get that bronzer survey. Boo....


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> Weird. My mom just qualified for a bronzer home study that starts mid August. I thought the surveys today are for foundation. Neither of us got a foundation prequalifier. And I didnt get that bronzer survey. Boo....


 I received and DQ'd from both.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird. My mom just qualified for a bronzer home study that starts mid August. I thought the surveys today are for foundation. Neither of us got a foundation prequalifier. And I didnt get that bronzer survey. Boo....


 Thank you so much for posting this!  I didn't get the foundation survey but I did get the bronzer one!  Yay!  I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And its only week long!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird. My mom just qualified for a bronzer home study that starts mid August. I thought the surveys today are for foundation. Neither of us got a foundation prequalifier. And I didnt get that bronzer survey. Boo....


 I didn't get either survey, but it's ok because I don't use bronzer and rarely use foundation lol.


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 5, 2013)

just got into the bronzer one as well! and I'll actually be on vacation when this is going on.. so I guess I'll be wearing the bronzer on the beach!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh go back and check you surveys, now the bronzer one was there for me too!  I DQ'd at the end, I think it was for my skin tone.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in for the bronzer! So excited since this is my first one....I hope it's great stuff!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 5, 2013)

yayay I got the bronzer but not foundation and i'm FINALLY IN!!



 I can't wait!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 5, 2013)

I just checked, getting a four pound package from Loreal!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 5, 2013)

got into the bronzer study!!!! woooooo hooooo!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

I dq'ed out of 2 studies today. One at my age, the other because I don't use foundation or bronzer.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh go back and check you surveys, now the bronzer one was there for me too!  I DQ'd at the end, I think it was for my skin tone.


 Same here I think, what did you put? I waffled between fair and fair to medium, I put fair and I think that might have been what DQ'd me....


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 5, 2013)

DQ'd on the bronzer study.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 5, 2013)

I haven't even gotten a single survey today!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 5, 2013)

no survey for me


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Same here I think, what did you put? I waffled between fair and fair to medium, I put fair and I think that might have been what DQ'd me....


 Yep same. The study was for a liquid bronzer, which they don't usually make in light shades so I'm pretty sure that was it. But it said you could only wear the bronzer and NO makeup for 12 hrs a day so I'm not sure I'm sad I'm missing out anyway lol! That would be really hard.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even gotten a single survey today!!


 Ditto!


----------



## melonz (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto!


 same! and i can't wait for the nail comp!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 5, 2013)

A while back, when I joined this site and found this thread, I got so excited because hey, free compensation makeup for hardly doing anything! I was disappointed however to discover that you must be 18 for it, as I am only 17. But I convinced my mom to sign up a while back! It works out because she will do any home tests they give plus she promised me and makeup compensation they give her as she doesn't wear too much of it (meanwhile I'm sort of addicted to makeup xD) Anyway she qualified for the liquid bronzer thing. So I'll tell you all how it goes for her In case any of you want to know! Also I can't wait for May so I can also sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep same. The study was for a liquid bronzer, which they don't usually make in light shades so I'm pretty sure that was it. But it said you could only wear the bronzer and NO makeup for 12 hrs a day so I'm not sure I'm sad I'm missing out anyway lol! That would be really hard.


 True! I guess I'll just look at it that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I'd qualify for something, though, I've been a member of this panel for months and I've only completed one informational survey and DQ'd from every home study they've offered.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

I DQ'd on both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The good news is, my mom made it into one of them (I think the bronzer one? It's her first study) and she'll most likely give me her compensation, as she doesn't use much besides foundation, bronzer, and cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

I DQ'd because I apparently don't use bronzer often enough. It sounds like I may be glad as I don't think I'd want to just wear bronzer with no foundation, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True! I guess I'll just look at it that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I'd qualify for something, though, I've been a member of this panel for months and I've only completed one informational survey and DQ'd from every home study they've offered.


 I've been a member for about a year and half, and I've only qualified for 2 home studies (a tinted lip balm/lip butter one and the 10 week foundation one) and about 3 surveys...took foreeeever for my first one! You'll qualify eventually though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True! I guess I'll just look at it that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I'd qualify for something, though, I've been a member of this panel for months and I've only completed one informational survey and DQ'd from every home study they've offered.


 I have been a member of this panel for about a year and I have only qualified for the BB cream home test and now the bronzer.  But, my mom has qualified for 4 different ones and she only joined in January.  She got a pressed powder testing (it was over scheduled so she didn't get it), blush testing, the clarisonic one a couple months ago, and a foundation one from a couple weeks ago.  I guess being 45 is better than being 19.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 5, 2013)

If you have a study scheduled does that mean that you can't get any more surveys at all? Or just that you can't get anymore at home tests until you complete yours. I've never been in a at home before so I'm not sure what to expect in terms of other stuff until my survey


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 5, 2013)

I would love to do a bronzer study, but alas, I am in the hiatus period having just completed a pressed powder study. I hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## korsis (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh wow! I'm still in shock! I finally made it! My first study! I'm so excited!!! YES!!!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a member of this panel for about a year and I have only qualified for the BB cream home test and now the bronzer.  But, my mom has qualified for 4 different ones and she only joined in January.  She got a pressed powder testing (it was over scheduled so she didn't get it), blush testing, the clarisonic one a couple months ago, and a foundation one from a couple weeks ago.  I guess being 45 is better than being 19.


 I guess so! I'm 22, and I think our demographic fills up fast. Maybe I should try to get my mom to sign up!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh wow! I'm still in shock! I finally made it! My first study! I'm so excited!!! YES!!!


 Congrats! So exciting! Maybe I'll qualify next time around lol.


----------



## korsis (Aug 5, 2013)

> Congrats! So exciting! Maybe I'll qualify next time around lol.


Thx I just do the happy dance!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 5, 2013)

I didn't receive the bronzer survey. I'd like to try a bronzer though.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 5, 2013)

No bronzer survey for me. I'm guessing it's because of my race.

And I got the email about the nail comp study too. I got all excited because of the delivery date, and then I was sad.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you have a study scheduled does that mean that you can't get any more surveys at all? Or just that you can't get anymore at home tests until you complete yours. I've never been in a at home before so I'm not sure what to expect in terms of other stuff until my survey


You can only do one at home survey every 30 days. since the foundation one I am in is for the first week of September and won't be over until 9/10 I can not even get an at home survey until after 10/10.    But if there is an informational survey like the nail survey or that hair survey we can still do those.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like the nail survey compensation has been scanned in and is on the move! I've got a scheduled delivery of Friday afternoon, womp womp. I leave for the airport that morning


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep same. The study was for a liquid bronzer, which they don't usually make in light shades so I'm pretty sure that was it. But it said you could only wear the bronzer and NO makeup for 12 hrs a day so I'm not sure I'm sad I'm missing out anyway lol! That would be really hard.


 that probably explains why I didnt even get the survey ... no makeup?! i think I mark off half the makeup checklist every survey!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 5, 2013)

I just logged into UPS, and it looks like I'm getting my nail survey compensation tomorrow!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 5, 2013)

Tracking updated! Should get my nail survey comp on Thursday morning!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 5, 2013)

> You can only do one at home survey every 30 days. since the foundation one I am in is for the first week of September and won't be over until 9/10 I can not even get an at home survey until after 10/10.Â Â Â  But if there is an informational survey like the nail survey or that hair survey we can still do those.


 Maybe that's why I didn't get the bronzer survey... I'm scheduled to do a liquid foundation study on September 3rd. I would rather do the bronzer one though! I'm crazy about bronzers! And to the ladies getting the nail comp, don't forget to post here what you receive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xchristina (Aug 5, 2013)

Frustrating that I still haven't qualified for any studies at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess my age range (i'm 23) is too popular lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 5, 2013)

> Frustrating that I still haven't qualified for any studies at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess my age range (i'm 23) is too popular lol.


 I just got my first after at least a year of trying!


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 6, 2013)

Me too! Seeing as i'm from MA, it wont take long to get to me from NJ. Four pounds sounds like alot of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I just logged into UPS, and it looks like I'm getting my nail survey compensation tomorrow!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 6, 2013)

*I also release Lâ€™Oreal USA from any liability arising out of the use of the product being evaluated including, but not limited to, any allergic or other adverse health effect or reaction or condition that should occur as a result of my use of the product being evaluated as part of this study.* This was from the disclaimer or terms and conditions for the bronzer study that I'm gonna be in. I didn't see any that says to stop in the event that a negative reaction to the skin occurs. But I think I would stop if I experience a negative skin reaction. That is still a valid result of the study I guess, especially if we're testing skin care products. To the ladies that suffered from bad skin due to the previous study, I hope your skin heals soon!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

DQ'd because apparently I'm too young.....well alright then lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2013)

Tracking for my comp moved up to Wednesday! Whoohoo! 

DQd on the survey for my age... I see how it is, L'Oreal.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 6, 2013)

> *I also release Lâ€™Oreal USA from any liability arising out of the use of the product being evaluated including, but not limited to, any allergic or other adverse health effect or reaction or condition that should occur as a result of my use of the product being evaluated as part of this study.* This was from the disclaimer or terms and conditions for the bronzer study that I'm gonna be in. I didn't see any that says to stop in the event that a negative reaction to the skin occurs. But I think I would stop if I experience a negative skin reaction. That is still a valid result of the study I guess, especially if we're testing skin care products. To the ladies that suffered from bad skin due to the previous study, I hope your skin heals soon!


 We're about a week out and my chin is almost back to normal, just some redness from a few spots (normal for my skin, sigh). Whew!


----------



## korsis (Aug 6, 2013)

So I'm in this bronzer study which starts on August 14th. Does that mean I do not need to log in until then? Do I have to log in when it starts or only at the end of the study? So excited!!! Yay!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into UPS, and it looks like I'm getting my nail survey compensation tomorrow!!!


 ME TOO!!! It's arriving on my birthday!  Awww, L'Oreal... you shouldn't have... but I'm SO glad you did!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into UPS, and it looks like I'm getting my nail survey compensation tomorrow!!!


 I'm also getting the nail survey compensation today...and I'm staying home again because I'm still sick...so, I'll post the pictures when I receive it! According to UPS, it's going to be delivered by 1:15 PM.

Do folks want the pics in a spoiler?


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> I'm also getting the nail survey compensation today...and I'm staying home again because I'm still sick...so, I'll post the pictures when I receive it! According to UPS, it's going to be delivered by 1:15 PM. Do folks want the pics in a spoiler?


 Spoiler?!?!?! Is that a rhetorical question ?


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also getting the nail survey compensation today...and I'm staying home again because I'm still sick...so, I'll post the pictures when I receive it! According to UPS, it's going to be delivered by 1:15 PM.
> ...


----------



## beautybytarab (Aug 6, 2013)

Woohoo got my tracking for nail compensation! 4.00lbs???  So excited! Will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also getting the nail survey compensation today...and I'm staying home again because I'm still sick...so, I'll post the pictures when I receive it! According to UPS, it's going to be delivered by 1:15 PM.
> 
> Do folks want the pics in a spoiler?


 Staying home cuz you're still "sick" huh?  Just kidding!  Will be glad to see the pix since I won't get home til late tonight.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> Ha - I just couldn't remember if the previous compensation pictures were in a spoiler!


 Lol. I thought you were just asking if we wanted pictures in general. And I was like... Of course!! Please !!! I, for one, do not care about spoiler tags in this case at all. Others might ? Edited to remove my "I woke up too early -and dont make sense yet" confusing stuff


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 6, 2013)

DQed on the latest study for being too young.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm so jealous of those of you getting the nail compensation already!! I prequalified, and then never received the emails with the surveys! Their customer service rep said that they are being sent out in waves and I could expect the next wave "in a couple weeks".. But that was two weeks ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still keeping my fingers crossed that I'll get them eventually! But I still hope that y'all's compensation is fabulous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQed on the latest study for being too young.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea my mom qualified and then never got the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It stinks because she definitely would have shared that 4 lb. bag of goodies with me.

Hope everyone gets really good compensation though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 6, 2013)

I am dying to see what you all get in your 4 pound boxes!  That just sounds like a ton of stuff.  Sooooooo jealous over here!


----------



## JennyDBV (Aug 6, 2013)

Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.





Received

Vichy Laboratories Sunscreen 50 SPF- 4.8 oz

Kiehls Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser 8.4 oz
Kiehls Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion 8.4 oz
Lancome Savon Fraichelle Body Cleansinf Gel 6.8 oz
Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in Black 
Lancome Artliner Eyeliner in Azure
Lancome Color Design eyepalette in Plum Splendor
Lancome Visionnaire skin corrector


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*swoon* Can you list out all of the items? I can't tell what some of them are, although (happy day!) I see a thing or two on my no-buy list!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2013)

8 PRODUCTS?!?


----------



## JennyDBV (Aug 6, 2013)

I just edited the post and listed the items I received. OMG I screamed when I saw  blue eyeliner and plum eyeshadow palette !!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just edited the post and listed the items I received. OMG I screamed when I saw  blue eyeliner and plum eyeshadow palette !!!


 SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!  That list is UH-MAZING!  Christmas in August!!!


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> 8 PRODUCTS?!?


 That's what I thought !!! It just keeps getting better and better !


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautybytarab (Aug 6, 2013)

OMG! I think I just died! Squeeeeeee!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yaaay!! I can't wait for mine today!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wonderful! So happy for you guys....and a little jealous to be honest! LOL


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

jealous!!!  that looks awesome....!!!!!!!!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine will be here on Thursday! Hoping for a similar box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 6, 2013)

Just had a skin survey up for testing 2 products starting Aug. 16. DQ'd on what products I use.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a skin survey up for testing 2 products starting Aug. 16. DQ'd on what products I use.


Thanks! Same here, but I DQ'd on the same question.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dq at the same spot for me.


----------



## ginegeorge83 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a tester for Loreal for some time now. I just recently received a thank you compact from them. My application took awhile to go through but I wasn't in a hurry so had completely forgotten about it. When I got the email, I was surprised but glad I waited.


 Wow, that's so nice. I love Loreal too. But I'm afraid I might not qualify.. sad. How did you do it, Pancua?


----------



## Jaly (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a skin survey up for testing 2 products starting Aug. 16. DQ'd on what products I use.


I got in on this one!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

Ugh I had the survey and I was all the way to the consent form at the end and the survey stopped working! And it's not under incomplete surveys or appointments now, it's just gone! So frustrated!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2013)

I got in on the skin survey to. First one I was not DQ'd on.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

DQ'd at how many times per week.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont have anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad face


----------



## TaraBell (Aug 6, 2013)

No surveys for me for the past two days. Do you think that is because I'm currently scheduled for the foundation survey on 9/3? This is my first study I've qualified for even though I've been with the test panel since March, so I'm still new and unsure how things work.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a skin survey up for testing 2 products starting Aug. 16. DQ'd on what products I use.


I DQ'd on what skin issues I have. Oh well!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Received the nail survey compensation!

The only deviation from the previously posted compensation is...

Lancome color design in peach opulence

Lancome artliner in azure

However, 2 of the product caps were damaged (one was the sunscreen cap, so some sunscreen had sprayed on the other products). The Lancome color design box is slightly crushed, but the product/palette itself is fine.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I had the survey and I was all the way to the consent form at the end and the survey stopped working! And it's not under incomplete surveys or appointments now, it's just gone! So frustrated!


 Apparently the study filled up while I was filling out the survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or at least, filled up for my demographic I guess.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2013)

> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Received Vichy Laboratories Sunscreen 50 SPF- 4.8 oz Kiehls Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser 8.4 oz Kiehls Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion 8.4 oz Lancome Savon Fraichelle Body Cleansinf Gel 6.8 oz Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in BlackÂ  Lancome Artliner Eyeliner in Azure Lancome Color Design eyepalette in Plum Splendor Lancome Visionnaire skin correctorÂ  Â  Â  Â 

Whaaaaat! I can't WAIT to get mine tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha YES.  I feel the same way.  They are now forgiven for every survey I've ever DQ'ed from.  And I'll be happy if it takes another year for me to get into a study.  I'm in love.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha YES.  I feel the same way.  They are now forgiven for every survey I've ever DQ'ed from.  And I'll be happy if it takes another year for me to get into a study.  I'm in love.


 Yes, I too instantly forgive them for all the surveys that did not show up for me this week, lol.


----------



## korsis (Aug 6, 2013)

> Ugh I had the survey and I was all the way to the consent form at the end and the survey stopped working! And it's not under incomplete surveys or appointments now, it's just gone! So frustrated!


oh I'm sorry!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 6, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! I cannot wait til I get my comp! Won't ever use the sunscreen (I never use any sunscreen -- ever, except on my face because the moisturizers I tend to like have SPF but I don't get them for that). My delivery status hasn't updated, so I don't know when it'll come. I hope this week!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQ'd at how many times per week.


 same


----------



## jnm9jem (Aug 6, 2013)

No survey for me today!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> This is the third time today I've come back to this thread to look at this photo. I think I'm beyond help atm.


 I'm pretty sure I've come back more than that ... I can't wait til tomorrow !!!!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 6, 2013)

> Same here Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I DQ'd foundation study on skin tone: Medium. How do you like that one?


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 6, 2013)

> Ugh I had the survey and I was all the way to the consent form at the end and the survey stopped working! And it's not under incomplete surveys or appointments now, it's just gone! So frustrated! [/quote) That happened to me before and I emailed them and told them exactly what happened and where I was in the process and they were nice enough to email me the survey again! Try it!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 6, 2013)

> Got it, DQ'd on age.


Did anyone do the skin serum survey that ended August 25? Curious as to what you guys thought about the 2 different primers? I loved the Visionairre that they supplied us to use with the study. Have you received your compensation yet?


----------



## daisyyflower (Aug 6, 2013)

No surveys for me either. Loving the compensation gifts you ladies have received!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what you ladies who were in the nail study/survey did or how long it was, but PLEAAAAAAAASE let us acne study ladies who suffered through that nightmare get compensation that is that good! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## korsis (Aug 6, 2013)

> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Received Vichy Laboratories Sunscreen 50 SPF- 4.8 oz Kiehls Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser 8.4 oz Kiehls Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion 8.4 oz Lancome Savon Fraichelle Body Cleansinf Gel 6.8 oz Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in BlackÂ  Lancome Artliner Eyeliner in Azure Lancome Color Design eyepalette in Plum Splendor Lancome Visionnaire skin correctorÂ  Â  Â  Â 

SO jealous and congrats!!!


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> I'm not entirely sure what you ladies who were in the nail study/survey did or how long it was, but PLEAAAAAAAASE let us acne study ladies who suffered through that nightmare get compensation that is that good! Crossing my fingers.Â


 The three surveys were pretty short. Took me less than an hour to complete if I remember correctly. You acne study ladies deserve far more!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my compensation for the nail survey and wow I feel like a little girl opening her presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The three surveys were pretty short. Took me less than an hour to complete if I remember correctly. You acne study ladies deserve far more!!!!


 I honestly have no idea how they determine what gets what compensation. The lipstick study some of us did garnered compensation of nail stickers and cuticle gel, and we tested three different lipsticks. It wasn't a hard or inconvenient study at all, but I do think it's kinda weird that an actual study can sometimes get considerably less than a survey. Not complaining, though. Free is free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how they determine what gets what compensation. The lipstick study some of us did garnered compensation of nail stickers and cuticle gel, and we tested three different lipsticks. It wasn't a hard or inconvenient study at all, but I do think it's kinda weird that an actual study can sometimes get considerably less than a survey. Not complaining, though. Free is free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The one I did with 3 lip butters/balms for 3 weeks, we got Kiehls lotion and a mascara, the 10 week bb cream study, we got a big bag of a ton of goodies. It seems kind of random!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home and got my goodies!!  So awesome.  I got slight variations on what you received.  And OMG--the value of the items is $287.50!!!!  AND I'm going to use all of it.  Maybe I'm giving them too much credit, but I feel like they used my profile to give me the color variations that I would like. Better than the subs lately...LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 6, 2013)

Just checked UPS and I should have my package by the end of tomorrow! So excited, the items that everyone got look amazing.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 7, 2013)

wow guys congrats that is some amazing compensation!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got an email from UPS saying my package will be delivered Thursday, when the projected date on tracking was and still is Friday and the last known location is still NJ, and I'm all the way in TX.. I don't know if I should trust the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just signed up recently for UPS my choice though, does anyone else have an experience like this?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from UPS saying my package will be delivered Thursday, when the projected date on tracking was and still is Friday and the last known location is still NJ, and I'm all the way in TX.. I don't know if I should trust the email
> 
> 
> ...


 My tracking sat there in NJ for the longest, then started updating very rapidly once it hit my state.  It's showing "out for delivery" now (WHEEE!!!) but I also got yet another email from MyChoice saying it would probably get here this afternoon, not this morning.  Their internal tracking probably shows it on a plane/truck getting close to a Texas sorting hub, so they can "guesstimate" it'll be there tomorrow, it's just not updated in the tracking you can see.

But if anything changes, they'll send you another email.  I think I've gotten 3 separate emails on this package.


----------



## erind61103 (Aug 7, 2013)

I actually got in on the foundation study too!! I hope this one is better than the acne one... Or maybe the test foundation will help coverup the damage done by the acne one ;-)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

Ohio girls, I got offered an onsite (Solon) hair study, but I declined as it's too far of a drive.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just received my comp!!!

I received

Kiels calendula herbal toner

Lancome Savon body gel

Vichy Sunscreen

Lancome  Huile Douceur deep cleansing oil

Lancome Visionnaire

Lancome Color design palette

Lancome Artliner- eyeliner

Lancome hypnose star Mascara

Love it!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my comp!!!
> 
> ...


 Awesome!  Can I ask what color the design palette &amp; artliner are?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  Can I ask what color the design palette &amp; artliner are?


The artliner is Noir-black

the color palate is emerald boudoir     sounds sexy lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The artliner is Noir-black
> ...


Wow just added everything up and it totals 348.50!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking sat there in NJ for the longest, then started updating very rapidly once it hit my state.  It's showing "out for delivery" now (WHEEE!!!) but I also got yet another email from MyChoice saying it would probably get here this afternoon, not this morning.  Their internal tracking probably shows it on a plane/truck getting close to a Texas sorting hub, so they can "guesstimate" it'll be there tomorrow, it's just not updated in the tracking you can see.
> 
> But if anything changes, they'll send you another email.  I think I've gotten 3 separate emails on this package.


 Post what you get when you get your box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The variations are so exciting to me haha. I hope it's just the tracking. I actually have 2 other packages arriving today and they've updated without any problems so I'm doubly nervous over the L'Oreal one. I actually find it really funny how UPS air from NY (Le Metier Vault) is apparently taking the same exact time UPS ground from MD (Sephora order w/ nail polish) to get to me. Hopefully it actually will be delivered tomorrow because I've decided to wait until tomorrow afternoon to do my last minute sunscreen/shampoo&amp;conditioner shopping, and if I get my box I'll get to save 10-20 bucks for souvenirs instead.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The artliner is Noir-black

the color palate is emerald boudoir     sounds sexy lol

 
I would love the colour variations you got! I only use black eyeliner and literally the only coloured eyeshadows that I've ever used aside from black/black-based ones are greens (paired liberally with black lol), and I use browns to set my eyeliner.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my comp yesterday and I got Lancome hydra fraichelle body moisturizer Lancome bienfait multi-vital Lancome mousse radiance self foaming cleanser Kiehls oil-free toner Vichy spf 60 sunscreen Lancome color design palette in plum splendor Lancome artliner in noir Lancome virtuose mascara in black carat Soooo happy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Post what you get when you get your box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The variations are so exciting to me haha. I hope it's just the tracking. I actually have 2 other packages arriving today and they've updated without any problems so I'm doubly nervous over the L'Oreal one. I actually find it really funny how UPS air from NY (Le Metier Vault) is apparently taking the same exact time UPS ground from MD (Sephora order w/ nail polish) to get to me. Hopefully it actually will be delivered tomorrow because I've decided to wait until tomorrow afternoon to do my last minute sunscreen/shampoo&amp;conditioner shopping, and if I get my box I'll get to save 10-20 bucks for souvenirs instead.
> ...


I was hoping for the plum, that is the only color of eyeshadow i like when I do wear it. But overall I am happy. Most of these products will find a home lol


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohio girls, I got offered an onsite (Solon) hair study, but I declined as it's too far of a drive.


 I got offered it too, but I didn't qualify.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow! Nice! I do hope the acne testers get rewarded BIG TIME. I'm having a flare up right now and couldn't imagine not doing my regime and having to use something that makes it worse. There's a box out for delivery in my zip. I hope it's mine*crossing fingers*


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my comp!!!
> 
> ...


 Ooh, I would have loved to receive the Kiehl's calendula herbal toner!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That does sound sexy!  I just looked up the variations on the palette we've seen (Peach Opulence, Emerald Boudoir, Plum Splendor) and I would be happy with any of them!  And then I looked at the price... $49 for a mini palette?  YIKES!!! I can honestly say I'd NEVER pay that much in real life for that kind of makeup... but I'll be happy to try it for free
> ...


 Not cheap.....financially conscious!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I always say I may be cheap, but I'm not easy! Hmmm or is that I may be easy but I'm not cheap?  hmmm Nevermind


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not cheap.....financially conscious!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I always say I may be cheap, but I'm not easy! Hmmm or is that I may be easy but I'm not cheap?  hmmm Nevermind


LOL  Good one!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there a specific swap thread for L'oreal test panel compensation products? I couldn't find one and I'd love to swap out some products!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 7, 2013)

> Is there a specific swap thread for L'oreal test panel compensation products? I couldn't find one and I'd love to swap out some products!


 I'm curious about this as well, I have a lancome serum that I really don't want.


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my comp!!!
> 
> ...


Just got my package today and received the same things; except I got the plum splendor palette. Really happy with everything i got!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about this as well, I have a lancome serum that I really don't want.


 I have 2 full bags full of things from the BB cream study and those lotion surveys that are brand new and unopened.  I just didn't want to list them all on my trade list since I *may* use them.


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> I just received my comp!!! I received Kiels calendula herbal toner Lancome Savon body gel Vichy Sunscreen LancomeÂ  Huile Douceur deep cleansing oil Lancome Visionnaire Lancome Color design palette Lancome Artliner- eyeliner Lancome hypnose star Mascara Love it!!


Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got mine!

-Vichy Sunscreen (Spray Oil, SPF 30 for Sensitive Skin) AMAZING - I have sensitive, dry skin, I cannot WAIT to use this!)

-Kiehl's Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion 

-Kiehl's Blue Herbal Gel Cleanser

-Lancome Genifique Serum

-Lancome Savon Fraichelle (Shower Gel)

-Lancome Artliner in Noir (another black eyeliner!!! I can't escape them!)

-Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara (more mascara... yay... lol)

-Lancome Color Design Palette in Peach Opulence (LOVE the colors.  They're amazing, and perfect for a daytime look.)

I'll post a pic later, but WOW.  Just WOW.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!
> 
> ...


 Congrats! And can't wait to see the pic! =)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!
> 
> ...


 We're almost twinsies (just a diff eyeliner color).  And happy birthday!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!
> 
> ...


 I got that Genifique serum in my compensation for the BB cream study and I fell in love with it! It is nearly empty now and I could just cry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!!! Congrats!


Thank You


----------



## Xiang (Aug 7, 2013)

Funny that there is a UPS facility 10-15 mins from my house but the scheduled delivery is 'by end of day.' I guess they must be delivering it on their return route.     Scheduled Delivery Updated To: Friday, 08/09/2013, By End of Day


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Thank You


i saw you on the twitter party with loreal! ;-)


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i saw you on the twitter party with loreal! ;-)


The shampoo one??


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> The shampoo one??


Yes!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!


yeah I am having issues. I had chemo back in 2011 and the texture of my hair changed so badly. It was like brillo.  What helped me so much has been the Carols Daughter Monoi mask. OMG it made my hair like silk. Now between the chemo and my age ( i am guessing) it has thinned so much.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 7, 2013)

Woohoo! Got my comp!





From top then Left to Right:


Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara
Lancome Huile Douceur Deep Cleansing Oil
Kiehl's Calendula Herbal-Extract Toner
Vichy Captital Soleil Sunscreen (SPF 50, Lightweight Foaming Lotion)
Lancome Savon Fraichelle gel body cleanser
Lancome Visionnaire
Lancome Artliner (Noir -- was hoping for something different since I still have my black eyeliner from the eyeliner study and I usually go for purple or navy liner, but hey, it's free!)
Lancome Color Design Ombre Effects Sensationnels (Twirling in Tulle)

Total sum: $310!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Got my comp!
> 
> ...


 I have Twirling in Tulle and it is SO PRETTY...the lightest lavender shade is so sparkly, I love it.


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> yeah I am having issues. I had chemo back in 2011 and the texture of my hair changed so badly. It was like brillo.Â  What helped me so much has been the Carols Daughter Monoi mask. OMG it made my hair like silk. Now between the chemo and my age ( i am guessing) it has thinned so much.


Oh my! I'm so sorry! It was my first twitter party. Pretty confusing! I don't think I'll do it again, lol!


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Woohoo! Got my comp!
> 
> From top then Left to Right:
> Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara
> ...


Yay! Awesome!!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! I'm so sorry!
> 
> It was my first twitter party. Pretty confusing! I don't think I'll do it again, lol!


Thanks sweetie. My breast cancer was caught early so I am very happy and so far I am doing good.  Twitter parties are confusing and you have to be on your toes or you miss out on many questions. I do them here and there but they are not my cup of tea either.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have Twirling in Tulle and it is SO PRETTY...the lightest lavender shade is so sparkly, I love it.


 I really only see myself using the lightest and the darkest. I'm in looove with the darkest!


----------



## korsis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Thanks sweetie. My breast cancer was caught early so I am very happy and so far I am doing good.Â  Twitter parties are confusing and you have to be on your toes or you miss out on many questions. I do them here and there but they are not my cup of tea either.


Thank God they caught it early! ðŸ’š


----------



## skylite (Aug 7, 2013)

I got: LancÃ´me color design - golden frenzy LancÃ´me micellar cleansing water LancÃ´me hydra fraichelle - body moisturizer LancÃ´me virtuose mascara black LancÃ´me artliner - brown (I'd been hoping for black but oh well. It looks nice) LancÃ´me bienfait uv 50+ sunscreen ( I just noticed that this says tester on the bottom ... Lol) LancÃ´me benefait multi vital sunscreen lotion (this also says tester. Did anyone else get testers ?) Kiehl's rare earth pore refining tonic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got:
> 
> LancÃ´me color design - golden frenzy
> ...


 A couple of the items I got in another compensation said tester on them, but they were unopened and fine.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny that there is a UPS facility 10-15 mins from my house but the scheduled delivery is 'by end of day.' I guess they must be delivering it on their return route.     Scheduled Delivery Updated To: Friday, 08/09/2013, By End of Day


 you would be correct, the closer you live to a terminal - the later your delivery!  they deliver things closest to their end point last as it's on the way back.


----------



## Jaly (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got:
> 
> LancÃ´me color design - golden frenzy
> ...


 oh wow, a lot of your stuff are different from others...  i really want the visionnaire...   hopefully I get it....   if not.. oh well... free is free ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so anxious...  can't wait to get mine!  I am sooo excited for this!!!!


----------



## carriewong (Aug 7, 2013)

Did anyone participate in the IE M13-05 Nail Typology Survey??? The compensation is late!! I emailed them and got no response! I don't know if the package got lost in transit or are they just late on distributing it. Any help would be nice. Thanks!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm practically drooling! All those awesome stuff just for completing a few nail surveys! Oh my! I'm jealoussssss!


----------



## skylite (Aug 7, 2013)

> oh wow, a lot of your stuff are different from others... Â i really want the visionnaire... Â  hopefully I get it.... Â  if not.. oh well... free is free ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so anxious... Â can't wait to get mine! Â I am sooo excited for this!!!!


 Yeah I was surprised when I opened my package I thought stuff was different too, but it's so fun ! I can't believe they were so generous.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

Pics!




And a close up of the palette in Peach Opulence:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pics!
> 
> 
> ...


 What a perfect birthday present!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pics!
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2013)

I am so jealous of the peach and gold shadow sets! The one I got a long time ago I gave to my mom because the colors were just ok but these are gorgeous!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pics!
> 
> 
> ...


 The peach opulence is so great, isn't it?  I feel so lucky that we got this palette. The colors are beautiful and fairly neutral.  I think I could wear it everyday!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pics!
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the colors of the eyeshadow palette! I got the eyeshadow palette in plum splendor, when I first looked at it I was a little unsure about the colors but after trying them on I am pleasantly surprised with how much I like them.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently just signed up for it....so far I haven't qualified for anything.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And a close up of the palette in Peach Opulence:
> ...


----------



## page5 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, these comps are amazing . Lucky girls !!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got:
> 
> LancÃ´me color design - golden frenzy
> ...


 I just have to applaud your attention to detail in using the Ã´ in LancÃ´me LOL! That far more effort than I would have imagined!


----------



## skylite (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just have to applaud your attention to detail in using theÂ Ã´Â  inÂ  LancÃ´meÂ  LOL! That far more effort than I would have imagined!


 Lol. I wish I could take credit, but it was my iphone autocorrect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> apparently it likes makeup too


----------



## beautybytarab (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is what I got!

Kiehls Rare Earth Pore Refining Tonic 

BIENFAIT MULTI-VITAL SPF 30 LOTION 

BIENFAIT UV SPF 50+

HYDRA FRAÃŽCHELLE 

[SIZE=10pt]VIRTUÃ”SE BLACK CARAT[/SIZE] Mascara 

[SIZE=10pt]ARTLINER[/SIZE] in Noir 

[SIZE=10pt]MOUSSE RADIANCE[/SIZE]

COLOR DESIGN Eyeshadow Palette in Emerald Boudoir 

I am wearing the eyeshadow today.  Amazing!  $277 worth of products! 

I was hoping for visionnaire or genifique but maybe next time.  I won't have to purchase skincare for awhile!


----------



## korsis (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just have to applaud your attention to detail in using theÂ Ã´Â  inÂ  LancÃ´meÂ  LOL! That far more effort than I would have imagined!


hahahahaha!!!


----------



## DisorderlyVic (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got my email for the demographic surveys and completed them! Excited about this program! And by looking at some of the posts here, it looks awesome.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently just signed up for it....so far I haven't qualified for anything.


 Ditto.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received the nail survey compensation!
> 
> ...


 On Tuesday, I had e-mailed L'oreal about the damaged Vichy and Kiehl's products and had attached this picture. I also let them know that the Lancome box was slightly crushed, but explicitly stated that the Color Design palette in Peach Opulence was fine. So, I asked if I could exchange the Vichy and Kiehl's.

Today (just 2 days after my e-mail), I received a new Vichy sunscreen spray, Kiehl's blue herbal gel cleanser AND a Lancome color design in plum splendor! 




 &lt;-- My facial expression when I opened the package and saw the Lancome color design. I am very thankful for their wonderful customer service (despite my lingering hatred of the Clarisonic acne study that my skin is still recovering from)!


----------



## korsis (Aug 8, 2013)

> On Tuesday, I had e-mailed L'oreal about the damaged Vichy and Kiehl's products and had attached this picture. I also let them know that the Lancome box was slightly crushed, but explicitly stated that the Color Design palette in Peach Opulence was fine. So, I asked if I could exchange the Vichy and Kiehl's. Today (just 2 days after my e-mail),Â I received a new Vichy sunscreen spray, Kiehl's blue herbal gel cleanser AND a Lancome color design in plum splendor!Â  :blink: Â &lt;-- My facial expression when I opened the package and saw the Lancome color design. I am very thankful for their wonderful customer service (despite my lingering hatred of the Clarisonic acne study that my skin is still recovering from)!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On Tuesday, I had e-mailed L'oreal about the damaged Vichy and Kiehl's products and had attached this picture. I also let them know that the Lancome box was slightly crushed, but explicitly stated that the Color Design palette in Peach Opulence was fine. So, I asked if I could exchange the Vichy and Kiehl's.
> ...


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Aug 8, 2013)

I qualified for my first survey the other day....the foundation one. This is my first one since signing up 6 months ago. I am very excited. I can't wait to find out what brand we will be testing.

I love seeing all of the goodies you ladies are getting. Very exciting!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 8, 2013)

It's here!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I qualified for my first survey the other day....the foundation one. This is my first one since signing up 6 months ago. I am very excited. I can't wait to find out what brand we will be testing. I love seeing all of the goodies you ladies are getting. Very exciting!


 chances are you may not know or find out the brand! That's the one thing that stinks about this, you may never know the brand of that awesome (or dreadful) product you tried!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> chances are you may not know or find out the brand! That's the one thing that stinks about this, you may never know the brand of that awesome (or dreadful) product you tried!


Oh...what a bummer. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 8, 2013)

my compensation finally updated! from being scanned 8/02....to origin scan today. lol this is gonna take a while


----------



## mks8372 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> chances are you may not know or find out the brand! That's the one thing that stinks about this, you may never know the brand of that awesome (or dreadful) product you tried!


 I'm in this situation right now with the powder foundation study I just completed....I LOVE it....and I will probably never know what it is...sniff....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in this situation right now with the powder foundation study I just completed....I LOVE it....and I will probably never know what it is...sniff....


 Mmhjmm, when we did the 10 different bb creams, there was one I would have loved to buy, and several I would have known were way way too dark for me, so I should stay away from! I wish they would tell us what the products were after the studies!

The lip butter/balm study I did, I was able to figure out what those were by the packaging, because when the study was over I peeled off the tape (it was 2 Color Whispers and a Lip Butter).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 8, 2013)

Grr, my package has scanned in at my city but of course since it's already mid-afternoon I'm assuming it won't be put on a truck for delivery until tomorrow. UPS my choice lied to me lol. Guess I'll just have to open my box of goodies when I get home from my trip.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmhjmm, when we did the 10 different bb creams, there was one I would have loved to buy, and several I would have known were way way too dark for me, so I should stay away from! I wish they would tell us what the products were after the studies!
> 
> The lip butter/balm study I did, I was able to figure out what those were by the packaging, because when the study was over I peeled off the tape (it was 2 Color Whispers and a Lip Butter).


 yah i did the BB cream study too, so I was pretty bummed that we'd have no idea what the products were!

I did another study a month or so back that was a clarisonic and facial wash (not the awful acne one people here were talking about) and i LOVED the face cleanser...it smelled wonderful - i have NO idea what it is...  le sad


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yah i did the BB cream study too, so I was pretty bummed that we'd have no idea what the products were!
> 
> I did another study a month or so back that was a clarisonic and facial wash (not the awful acne one people here were talking about) and i LOVED the face cleanser...it smelled wonderful - i have NO idea what it is...  le sad


 Yea I remember that face wash.  My mom was talking about loving it so much.  I really want to buy another one for her, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2013)

Got mine! Kiehls Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Sunscreen Lotion Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser Vichy Capital Soleil Sunscreen Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invigorating Body Moisturizer Lancome Virtuose Mascara in Black Lancome Artliner in Azure Lancome Color Design Palette in Plum Splendor


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 8, 2013)

wonder what the pinterest comp will be....really hoping for a mascara!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wonder what the pinterest comp will be....really hoping for a mascara!


 I wouldn't be upset with a mascara but I do have a ton of them right now...I think I'd be most excited by a Kiehl's product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that blue astringent lotion some have gotten looks really nice.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually signed up for the L'Oreal Consumer Panel a while back. I've received very couple amounts of survey's in my email to which I completed and didn't "qualify" for any.
I'm assuming they're looking for older women with wrinkles, because every time I select 18-20, and anything but wrinkles, I never seem to be what they're looking for.
Needless to say, I've never received anything from them.
I'm beginning to think it's pretty pointless.


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 9, 2013)

If you get the email, it means they haven't found enough people after a few hours. You have to check often.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually signed up for the L'Oreal Consumer Panel a while back. I've received very couple amounts of survey's in my email to which I completed and didn't "qualify" for any.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you get the email, it means they haven't found enough people after a few hours. You have to check often.


 Yup.  Everyone in your demographic is probably checking before that email goes out and filling up the available slots.  Most of us check several times a day *and* keep an eye on this thread.  I don't think I have ever received an email about a study/survey/pre-qual.  It's just a matter of checking my account at the right time.  You might even pass the pre-qualification for a later study, and then when the actual study comes along, they will ask some secondary qualification questions that you do *not* pass even though you aced the pre-qual.  That happened to me once.  Lesson learned:  Be almost obsessive about checking the site.  Do not rely on receiving emails for *anything* other than alerting you to a survey (the actual thing that will get your compensation, not just qualifying to get into that thing) that is now ready for you to fill out.

Uh.  Yeah.  I'm starting to get incoherent.  Going to bed now even though I really want to stay up and watch the kitties fight.  One of them is so big that he sometimes just sprawls on his back and bats at the smaller one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually signed up for the L'Oreal Consumer Panel a while back. I've received very couple amounts of survey's in my email to which I completed and didn't "qualify" for any.
> 
> ...


 I actually never receive emails but I do get a good bit of surveys




 Like Meahlea says, you just have to log in and check often. I try to do it at least once, possibly twice a day! This thread really helps with that, as usually you can hear about a new survey pretty quick, then just log on in to see if you have it as well!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 9, 2013)

I have also never received an email from then but I do log on about once a day and have done three home studies and a bunch of survey stuff. I've gotten some meh compensation and some AMAZING compensation and the way they decide compensation doesn't always make sense but after the receiving all the awesome Lancome products from a BB study I did I am totally hooked on Lancome and have since spent quite a bit of money on their products. Its genius became I wouldn't have normally picked Lancome on my own previously.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually signed up for the L'Oreal Consumer Panel a while back. I've received very couple amounts of survey's in my email to which I completed and didn't "qualify" for any.
> 
> ...


 i know youre just frustrated/annoyed but I wouldnt consider myself old and wrinkled having just hit my mid 20s...

I've gotten into a couple surveys but no home study yet, but just with one survey they've made it all worth it, even if I'm still waiting after everyone else it seems lol


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 9, 2013)

> chances are you may not know or find out the brand! That's the one thing that stinks about this, you may never know the brand of that awesome (or dreadful) product you tried!


You MAY be able to figure out the brand and you will know will know what I am speaking of when you get your products, but in order for the studies to work properly it is best not to know until the end,if at all.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess I'm just not quick enough. It's understandable that their slots are fill up quickly because when I first signed up I was on there all the time waiting to see if there was anything on there for me. I assumed that I lived in such a rural place that they weren't looking for me. I then stopped going onto the site and since then have received a couple emails, but like I mentioned before, I never qualified.

I'll have to keep checking then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## emilyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting to receive the nail surveys? Pamela at L'Oreal told me earlier this week the surveys are being sent out in waves. It's frustrating to know I qualified for the surveys, have her tell me that the surveys are still going out, and then see the awesome compensation everyone is receiving.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got an email on 7/24 saying that I was getting compensated for the nail survey, even though I never got the survey.  I was one of the panelist IDs that got used for someone else.  I sent a reply, asking if the 6 luxury products were coming to me or the person who actually did the survey.  She said the ones that did the survey were getting 6 luxury productts plus 2 extras for the panelist and pin number mix up.  Those of us who have not taken the survey yet, but did have our pin numbers changed will be getting 2 luxury products for the hassle.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2013)

> I got an email on 7/24 saying that I was getting compensated for the nail survey, even though I never got the survey.Â  I was one of the panelist IDs that got used for someone else.Â  I sent a reply, asking if the 6 luxury products were coming to me or the person who actually did the survey.Â  She said the ones that did the survey were getting 6 luxury productts plus 2 extras for the panelist and pin number mix up.Â  Those of us who have not taken the survey yet, but did have our pin numbers changed will be getting 2 luxury products for the hassle.


 I was wondering why eight items are showing up in these packages! That explains it, although I'm still a bit surprised the baseline was six items since it original number was five.


----------



## aricukier (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got into a home foundation study!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got the email for it, but didn't qualify - makes me wish i used foundation! lol


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish my stuff would come I always feel like the last person to receive my free gifts/sub boxes


----------



## neha12 (Aug 9, 2013)

hi aall just for heads up i keep a ups mychoice so whenevr i get ups package i always know a day or two before  https://www.ups.com/one-to-one/login?returnto=https%3a//www.ups.com/pea/register%3finc%3dBE91Q84W9&amp;reasonCode=-2&amp;appid=PEA_B


----------



## ScarletNight (Aug 9, 2013)

Dunno whether I should be happy that my job causes my nails to look even more ridged and fragile and good for the study on nails I did, but I was super excited about the package I just got from the UPS man now. 5 products are skincare (3 of them by lancome) the other 3 items are makeup by lancome: eye quint in earthy tones, hypnose star mascara, and artliner. Can't wait to start using this stuff! (For reference I've been signed to this program for ten months and this is the second time I've qualified for a study and gotten stuff so it'll definitely happen, worry not. Just seemingly not much in the beginning.)


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 9, 2013)

MY Box came today!!!!













I got:

lancome visionnaire 1.7 oz (tester) $109



I'm not sure I have ever even looked at skin care stuff that costs so much 
lancome art liner 1.4 ml noir  $30
lancome color design golden frenzy $49
lancome hypnose star nior midnight (tester) $28
Lancome Savon Fraichelle 6.8 oz (tester) $32
Lancome Huile Douceur 6.8 oz (tester) $37
Vichy capital sunscreen 50 mouse 4.8 oz $28.50
Kiehl's calendula herbal-extract toner 8.4 oz $35

grand total=348.50!!!!!!!

Over all reactions... 

the visionnaire....  I'm really not sure... I'm kind of over whelmed by the price of it....

Artliner.... not my style it will go on my trade list or in the circle swap box on it's way to me

Color design golden frenzy...  So not my colors hoping i can trade it for something more pink based....

hypnose star.... This might be the most beautiful packaging of mascara I have ever seen I hope the mascara inside is as nice as the package

Savon Fraichelle and Huile Douceu.... Body wash and oil  (is it sad I can't even pronounce them?) Body wash I'll use not sure about the oil

Vichy capital sunscreen...  I live in Florida I can never have enough sun screen!!

Kiehl's calendula herbal-extract toner  I'm super excited for this and I had to take a picture because it had floaty stuff

I'm blown away by how much was included for such an easy survey.


----------



## korsis (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY Box came today!!!!
> 
> ...


So jealous! Congrats!!! I love the golden frenzy!!!


----------



## Jaly (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY Box came today!!!!
> 
> ...


 Dang! i liked your variation!!!

I had Visionnaire on my 'to buy' list for 2014, as I still got other skin serum to finish.

I also use cleansing oil daily.  those 2 products are what I'm really excited about as well as the liner and sunscreen!


----------



## CaWo (Aug 9, 2013)

does Loreal have testing facilities in other states besides KY?


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 9, 2013)

never mind. public trading of loreal compensation stuff is not allowed by loreal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does Loreal have testing facilities in other states besides KY?


I didn't know they had one in KY.   I know there is one in NJ and one in OHIO. The Ohio one might just be for hair studies though.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 9, 2013)

When it rains, it pours--in the best possible way!!!  Right on the heels of the crazy nail survey compensation, I received my compensation for Home Study S13-229 (Serum).  

 



Lancome Correcteur Ageless Minerale with White Sapphire Complex
Vichy One Step Cleanser
Lancome Artliner in Brown (I also received this in Cinnamon in the nail survey


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 9, 2013)

I had my cousin open my box up and take pics because I couldn't wait to see what I got lol. Can't post pics since I'm on my phone but I got:



Spoiler



LancÃ´me Mousse Radiance Vichy SPF 30 Protective Oil Kiehl's Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion LancÃ´me Savon Fraichelle LancÃ´me Genefique LancÃ´me Color Design Palette in Plum Splendor LancÃ´me Hypnose Drama Mascara LancÃ´me Artliner in Cinnamon Total Value: $298.50


----------



## Xiang (Aug 9, 2013)

> I had my cousin open my box up and take pics because I couldn't wait to see what I got lol. Can't post pics since I'm on my phone but I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 That is exactly the set i just received! Except my Hypnose Drama is in Excessive Black and my Artliner is in Azure. I love everything!!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When it rains, it pours--in the best possible way!!!  Right on the heels of the crazy nail survey compensation, I received my compensation for Home Study S13-229 (Serum).
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a great haul this week!


 Seriously, she's going to be looking amaaaazing after all those goodies! Jealous!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never mind. public trading of loreal compensation stuff is not allowed by loreal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm, interesting...I guess that is why we didn't have a separate trade thread for L'oreal compensation products.


----------



## korsis (Aug 10, 2013)

> never mind. public trading of loreal compensation stuff is not allowed by loreal.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sure selling is not ok, but trading?


----------



## korsis (Aug 10, 2013)

> never mind. public trading of loreal compensation stuff is not allowed by loreal.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cause I would love the eye shadows! Lol! My favorite colors! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a great haul this week!


 Christmas in August! My husband just cannot believe all this stuff is free.  



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, she's going to be looking amaaaazing after all those goodies! Jealous!


 Ha ha ha!  I am going to be smokin' hot with all the fancy skincare and makeup...

I've been signed up for over a year and had been in one short study last year.  Then lots and lots of DQ's.  These 2 coming back to back was completely unexpected.  It's been mostly crickets since then with no surveys to even fill out.  But that's ok with me.  I've gotten more than my fair share lately and hope everyone on this thread gets some good studies and surveys!


----------



## sarrahm (Aug 10, 2013)

Did anyone who is part of the bronzer study get their product in the mail yet?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Aug 10, 2013)

> Did anyone who is part of the bronzer study get their product in the mail yet?


 No not yet. I hope is gets here soon!


----------



## korsis (Aug 10, 2013)

> Did anyone who is part of the bronzer study get their product in the mail yet?


No! Waiting anxiously cause its my first study ever!!! We're supposed to start using it on Wednesday!


----------



## breez00 (Aug 10, 2013)

> No! Waiting anxiously cause its my first study ever!!! We're supposed to start using it on Wednesday!


 I have received mine today (orange county, CA) my first study ever as well!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 10, 2013)

My mom hasn't received her bronzer study package yet. We live in Texas. It will probably arrive on Monday.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 10, 2013)

I received the serum study yesterday  which does not start till next Friday.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Aug 11, 2013)

I never get anything from them. I never qualify


----------



## korsis (Aug 11, 2013)

> I never get anything from them. I never qualify


Don't give up! That's how I felt! Took me forever to finally qualify for a study!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2013)

Just signed up, hope I get picked for something.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 12, 2013)

Just qualified for a sunscreen study!


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 12, 2013)

SO excited - I signed up about six months ago and have taken a few surveys, but never qualified for anything ... until today!! Got into a home body sunscreen study to start next Monday. Yay yay yay, so excited for this!



  Makes this Monday morning somewhat more bearable...


----------



## PixelatedToys (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, yay!  I just qualified for a study!  It's been a while since I got to test a product...6 months, maybe?


----------



## StickyLips (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY Box came today!!!!
> 
> ...


 I got the same compensation package except my eye palette is Emerald Decadence.  I feel spoiled since it didn't take that long to complete the surveys.  I have to say that I'm really enjoying the Lancome products that I've received from doing various studies; never tried them before.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 12, 2013)

no suncreen study...maybe it will show up later?


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no suncreen study...maybe it will show up later?


 eh i don't have one either....


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 12, 2013)

> When it rains, it pours--in the best possible way!!! Â Right on the heels of the crazy nail survey compensation, I received my compensation for Home Study S13-229 (Serum). Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Items received
> ...





Spoiler: Items received



I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed. I spent an awful lot of time describing the products and my skin's reaction to the twice a day application as well as detailing the difference between the two products. I received a bottle of sunscreen and essie nail stickers. The other gals received Lancome Ageless Minerale, Vichy Cleanser and Lancome Artliner? Did anyone else have my same experience?


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed. I spent an awful lot of time describing the products and my skin's reaction to the twice a day application as well as detailing the difference between the two products. I received a bottle of sunscreen and essie nail stickers. The other gals received Lancome Ageless Minerale, Vichy Cleanser and Lancome Artliner? Did anyone else have my same experience?


 I haven't done any studies, but I wanted to say that irritate the hell out of me honestly.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to the compensation, like I see some girls got a single Garnier cream for doing a home study, but then the nail survey girls are getting $300 something worth of products lol!  Yes, it's free, etc., but still seems weird.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed.


 Edited -- I misunderstood!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed. I spent an awful lot of time describing the products and my skin's reaction to the twice a day application as well as detailing the difference between the two products. I received a bottle of sunscreen and essie nail stickers. The other gals received Lancome Ageless Minerale, Vichy Cleanser and Lancome Artliner? Did anyone else have my same experience?


 Oh geez, I'm sorry.  Maybe our serum studies were different?  It seems that compensation for a study is usually fairly even like the nail survey--even though we all got different products. 

My study was to test out 3 serums for 2 days each (day and night application).  I had a survey at the end of each of the 2 days before switching to the new product.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed. I spent an awful lot of time describing the products and my skin's reaction to the twice a day application as well as detailing the difference between the two products. I received a bottle of sunscreen and essie nail stickers. The other gals received Lancome Ageless Minerale, Vichy Cleanser and Lancome Artliner? Did anyone else have my same experience?


 I was disappointed too. I also spent a lot of time describing how my skin felt with the two different products. L'Oreal sent me the same exact nail stickers as compensation for a previous study. At least I liked the serum products.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed too. I also spent a lot of time describing how my skin felt with the two different products. L'Oreal sent me the same exact nail stickers as compensation for a previous study. At least I liked the serum products.


 I think they almost have to be different serum studies - I was in the study that @angebrooklyn described...three serums for two days apiece...and the sign-up portion specifically mentioned that the compensation would be of three luxury items.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 12, 2013)

> I just received my compensation for the Serum Study S13-212 and I hate to sound ungrateful, but after readiind what other girls who took the same survey received, I am disappointed and perplexed. I spent an awful lot of time describing the products and my skin's reaction to the twice a day application as well as detailing the difference between the two products. I received a bottle of sunscreen and essie nail stickers. The other gals received Lancome Ageless Minerale, Vichy Cleanser and Lancome Artliner? Did anyone else have my same experience?


 I hear ya.. All the compensations are just totally different. The surveys and loooong studies (like the 10 week BB cream study) are the ones that seem to get the $300 compensations... Otherwise I don't expect much. I am keeping my expectations low for the awful acne study I did.. But fingers and toes are crossed that its good!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear ya.. All the compensations are just totally different. The surveys and loooong studies (like the 10 week BB cream study) are the ones that seem to get the $300 compensations... Otherwise I don't expect much. I am keeping my expectations low for the awful acne study I did.. But fingers and toes are crossed that its good!


 I was just thinking about that today and how much longer we'l be waiting for it. I think it's been two weeks since we finished it, right? Or 2 1/2 weeks?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

FOr the bronzer study my mom starts on Wednesday, they said compensation will be "a variety of skin/hair and/or makeup gift bag", so they left that one wiiiide open! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FOr the bronzer study my mom starts on Wednesday, they said compensation will be "a variety of skin/hair and/or makeup gift bag", so they left that one wiiiide open! lol


 Oooh!  Still, "gift bag" is promising!  Sounds like multiple items!  



 (&lt;---closest I could find to a "grabby hands" smiley!)


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 12, 2013)

Is there a trade thread for L'oreal test panel compensation yet? I don't have any items from this specifically, but I'd love that Vichy sunscreen.  If not, should I start one?  Would you guys be interested?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh!  Still, "gift bag" is promising!  Sounds like multiple items!
> 
> ...


 Right? She already told me I can have whatever it is, because she feels sorry for me for breaking my ankle, LMAO! Excited already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I am one of those people who will excitedly try just about anything, so getting a random goodie bag will be exciting whatever is in it!

She got the bronzer today...makes me wish I was a bronzer person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a trade thread for L'oreal test panel compensation yet? I don't have any items from this specifically, but I'd love that Vichy sunscreen.  If not, should I start one?  Would you guys be interested?


I think that was addressed in the page before this one. They said public trading is not allowed by Loreal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a trade thread for L'oreal test panel compensation yet? I don't have any items from this specifically, but I'd love that Vichy sunscreen.  If not, should I start one?  Would you guys be interested?


 Someone was going to, but apparently L'Oreal does not allow public trading or selling of the test panel compensations.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 12, 2013)

Man I just signed up.....guess I have a long wait.  I signed my hubby up too, wonder if his will happen faster since there may not be as many men participating as women.


----------



## korsis (Aug 12, 2013)

> Man I just signed up.....guess I have a long wait.Â  I signed my hubby up too, wonder if his will happen faster since there may not be as many men participating as women.


I wonder about this too! Let us know when he gets a study, maybe I sign my husband up too lol!


----------



## korsis (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my bronzer today in the mail! 1 more day to start, can't wait!!! So excited!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about this too! Let us know when he gets a study, maybe I sign my husband up too lol!


 lol!  I actually just signed my husband up the other day.  When I told him his exact words were, "WTF, I'm not gonna have to shave my chest and put on lipstick am I?"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol!  I actually just signed my husband up the other day.  When I told him his exact words were, "WTF, I'm not gonna have to shave my chest and put on lipstick am I?"


 I hope you told him "Yes, now suck it up, buttercup..."


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that was addressed in the page before this one. They said public trading is not allowed by Loreal.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone was going to, but apparently L'Oreal does not allow public trading or selling of the test panel compensations.


 Sorry, I missed that discussion.. But.. I don't really understand what that means. Is it MUT that doesn't allow L'oreal products to be traded?  I'm fairly certain I've read through all of the trading rules and I don't remember seeing that.

Because if L'Oreal is just telling you you're not allowed to trade their products.. that doesn't really make sense. You own the products and can do as you please with them. Am I missing something here?


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 13, 2013)

> Oh geez, I'm sorry. Â Maybe our serum studies were different? Â It seems that compensation for a study is usually fairly even like the nail survey--even though we all got different products.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Study details
> ...





Spoiler: Study details



I received the very same study. Odd,huh? Doesn't make any sense to me.But thanx for listening.


----------



## czacee (Aug 13, 2013)

what time do they usually put up a questionnaire? i never qualified for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel like East Coast people might have an advantage, maybe?  By the time I'm awake and checking the site, lots of people have already been talking about surveys/studies. I mean, if East Coast people are checking it at 8am EST, I'm still asleep for like.. 3 hours!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L'oreal. I believe it is in the agreement when you agree to do studies.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

They do go up throughout the day. I start checking at 6am Pacific time (I work 7am-4pm and am on the bus to the office by 6am, so I tend to pass the time poking around online on my phone on the way in), but I have yet to see anything that early. It seems like surveys usually start showing up around 11am Eastern/8am Pacific. I've seen them pop up as late as 1pm Pacific, but I don't think I've seen any show up any later than that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you told him "Yes, now suck it up, buttercup..."






EPIC! I love this!!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya'll are getting such cool stuff. I am bookmarking the L'Oreal page and I'm gonna keep checking 2-3 times a day. I'm also subscribing to this thread. Thanks girls.. and good luck.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear ya.. All the compensations are just totally different. The surveys and loooong studies (like the 10 week BB cream study) are the ones that seem to get the $300 compensations... Otherwise I don't expect much. I am keeping my expectations low for the awful acne study I did.. But fingers and toes are crossed that its good!


 Man, that stuff wrecked my skin something fierce. I can't say I'd be too happy knowing that I put my skin through that for little compensation in comparison to the compensation for the nail survey, but there isn't anything I can do about it now. I'm keeping my expectations low, too. If it's only going to be one or two items, I'd like a mascara or a face wash (well, one that doesn't burn my skin off).


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like East Coast people might have an advantage, maybe?  By the time I'm awake and checking the site, lots of people have already been talking about surveys/studies. I mean, if East Coast people are checking it at 8am EST, I'm still asleep for like.. 3 hours!


 I'm on the West Coast and it's never been a problem for me.


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> lol!Â  I actually just signed my husband up the other day.Â  When I told him his exact words were, "WTF, I'm not gonna have to shave my chest and put on lipstick am I?"Â


LOL!!!!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 13, 2013)

> I feel like East Coast people might have an advantage, maybe? Â By the time I'm awake and checking the site, lots of people have already been talking about surveys/studies. I mean, if East Coast people are checking it at 8am EST, I'm still asleep for like.. 3 hours!Â


 I'm in EST and I didn't see the survey either. I nurse my baby all day with phone in hand and check ALL the time. No survey for me in a week or so. I know I should be gazing in my son's eyes as we have this incredible bond while nursing. But instead I'm in MUT, influenster, and loreal surveys. &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## StickyLips (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol!  I actually just signed my husband up the other day.  When I told him his exact words were, "WTF, I'm not gonna have to shave my chest and put on lipstick am I?"


That's funny!  The good news is he can opt out of any study that he isn't comfortable doing.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 13, 2013)

I got the bronzer in the mail yesterday.....can I just saw I'm a little scared to use that and ONLY that for the next week?! I'm usually a foundation type of girl so this might be extremely hard for me. I hope it works great!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bronzer in the mail yesterday.....can I just saw I'm a little scared to use that and ONLY that for the next week?! I'm usually a foundation type of girl so this might be extremely hard for me. I hope it works great!


 Wow, you're supposed to wear bronzer without foundation? That's interesting.


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bronzer in the mail yesterday.....can I just saw I'm a little scared to use that and ONLY that for the next week?! I'm usually a foundation type of girl so this might be extremely hard for me. I hope it works great!


Does it say "only"? Cause usually I would apply my bronzer on top of my foundation. I think we only have to wear the bronzer 1 day for 12 hours- the other 6 days we can wear it with foundation, if I am not mistaken. The bronzer looks a little akward, doesnÂ´t it?


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on the West Coast and it's never been a problem for me.


 Hah, maybe I need to get up earlier, then!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in EST and I didn't see the survey either. I nurse my baby all day with phone in hand and check ALL the time. No survey for me in a week or so. I know I should be gazing in my son's eyes as we have this incredible bond while nursing. But instead I'm in MUT, influenster, and loreal surveys.

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;
I guess things are sent out either only to certain groups, or maybe some are random, who knows. A bunch of people got a sunscreen survey (or study, can't remember) and I didn't even see it, and I am like the most sunscreen-covered person here!  Of course, maybe they were looking for people who don't typically use sunscreen. Who knows!  Wish I did, lol.


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 13, 2013)

My instructions state to use only the bronzer. I'm glad that I got some tan recently, otherwise it would have been very difficult to hide imperfections just using the tester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The consistency is definitely interesting


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 13, 2013)

Yea I am looking pretty pale right now, so I am going to use my St. Tropez tanning mousse tonight all over so hopefully I will be tan enough to not look silly tomorrow.  

I am still going to wear eye makeup, just not foundation (which I haven't been wearing much this summer anyways)


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My instructions state to use only the bronzer. I'm glad that I got some tan recently, otherwise it would have been very difficult to hide imperfections just using the tester
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, true. I just re-read the instruction. No foundation. bummer!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, this is very interesting. I am looking forward to hearing your impressions after the study is over!


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah the bronzer is definitely funky looking, almost really sheer? I think I'm going to apply a little St. Tropez tonight too on my face so I don't look like an oompa loompa.


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> Yeah the bronzer is definitely funky looking, almost really sheer? I think I'm going to apply a little St. Tropez tonight too on my face so I don't look like an oompa loompa.Â


I am tanned alright but this will offer probably no coverage at all! We will see how the week goes lol!


----------



## kat46 (Aug 13, 2013)

yay! I just got into a sunscreen home study!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 13, 2013)

Me too!  I was offline all last week so I am unsure of what other studies I missed (other than hearing about them here) so I am happy to get into one!  It seems I only ever qualify for suncreen ones though.  Lol.  My first home study was facial sunscreen and my second is body sunscreen.  Guess I will have to go to the beach for "research" purposes!



> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! I just got into a sunscreen home study!


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in shock, I actually made it into the sunscreen survey. I was starting to think the home surveys were fairy tales...


----------



## jayeme (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no survey for a sunscreen study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

No survey for me either.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 13, 2013)

No survey for me either and lord knows that I need sunscreen ALWAYS! I went to the lake this weekend and reapplied twice and I still got a major sunburn. Sometimes being pale sucks.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 13, 2013)

No sunscreen study for me. Too bad I would have loved that one. The past 3-4 times people posted here saying they had surveys I have not had one. I log in every day, I'm getting sad :-(


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are already in a study, they most probably won't let you in another one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

No survey for me!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

Acne study ladies: when do you think we'll get our compensation? I want to know whether or not to look for it before I go on vacation Labor Day weekend.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

no quizzes for me.  Sad panda.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acne study ladies: when do you think we'll get our compensation? I want to know whether or not to look for it before I go on vacation Labor Day weekend.


 We finished on July 31st and the email said to expect compensation in 3-4 weeks. Assuming that there are no hiccups, we should have them by.... the 28th? That's exactly 4 weeks, but I would imagine sometime between then and the first week of September.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We finished on July 31st and the email said to expect compensation in 3-4 weeks. Assuming that there are no hiccups, we should have them by.... the 28th? That's exactly 4 weeks, but I would imagine sometime between then and the first week of September.


 I'm going to err on the side of longer shipping. I leave the 31st, so hopefully whatever I get is here by then. I just hope I don't buy something like sunscreen and get sunscreen for compensation. Thanks for doing the math.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my bronzer today in the mail! 1 more day to start, can't wait!!! So excited!!! Hahaha!


 I did too!!! looks interesting to say the least


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got my products from doing the nail survey I am a happy girl!


----------



## Jaly (Aug 13, 2013)

I got my L'Oreal compensation for the nail survey! I'm so happy!

I got what I wanted the Visionnaire serum!! YES!!!!

I got:

[SIZE=1em]-- Lancome[/SIZE][SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]Virtuose Mascara ($27)[/SIZE]

-- [SIZE=1em]Lancome Artliner Noir ($30) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]-- [/SIZE]Lancome Savon Fraiche...  Shower Gel ($32)

[SIZE=1em]-- [/SIZE]Lancome Huile Doucer ($37) - Tester stamped on the bottle - confused as its a cleansing water or oil, as the bottle said water the website said oil....   will use it nonetheless!

[SIZE=1em]-- [/SIZE]Lancome[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]Color Design Emerald Boudoir ($49)[/SIZE]

-- [SIZE=1em]Lancome[/SIZE][SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]Visionnaire Serum 1.7 oz ($109) - SOOOOOOO wanted this!!!! tested sticker on the box.

-- [SIZE=1em]Kiehl's Rare Earth Toner ($21)[/SIZE]

-- Vichy SPF 50 sun screen ($28.50)- Never heard of this sunscreen or brand, no expiration date? 

Total value $333.50.

I am happy b/c I got the Visionnaire and the cleansing oil/water.  
Pictures:

I didn't expect the package to show up w/ the contents in the zip lock bag.  Look so nice! 





Color Design 5 Shadow &amp; Liner Palette : Emerald Boudoir



 

So happy to get the visionnaire!!


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 13, 2013)

so exited! there isn't one thing I won't use


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

"Huile" means oil, so there you go. I should be seeing mine in about forty minutes, aka as soon as this bus ride is over! Whoo! I think I will pass the time with this week's _Breaking Bad_.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my L'Oreal compensation for the nail survey! I'm so happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 13, 2013)

You girls that did the nail survey, wow! I'm jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my stuff! I'll post the photo and then edit the details in.




And let's see if the spoiler works when you post a photo from your phone and then try to do the spoiler thing on your laptop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The non-Lancome stuff:


Kiehl's Calendula Herbal-Extract Toner ($35) (for normal-to-oily skin. Mine is usually dry dry dry, but it tries to turn oily in the summer, and this stuff doesn't expire until April 2016 per checkcosmetic.net, so this will actually be nice to have on hand!) 
Vichy SPF 50 sunblock mousse ($28.50) (if you go to checkcosmetic.net and enter whatever is next to the (L), it will tell you when it expires. Mine is good until December 2015. Something else that will be good for next summer!) 
And the rest is Lancome:


Huile Doucher ($37) (Yay! I've been curious about cleansing oils!) 
Visionnaire ($109) (I'm scared! The last time I tried a skin product this expensive, it wrecked my skin for a couple of weeks with allergic eczema.) 
Savon Fraichelle invigorating body cleansing gel ($32) 
Color Design in Emerald Boudoir ($49) (The funny thing is that I looked at it and thought, "I won't ever wear these colors!" -- and then walked into the bathroom and realized that I am in fact wearing similar colors right this second.) 
Artliner in Noir ($30) (Liquid liner and I are a match made in hell, but I think I have a coworker who will love it.) 
Hypnose Star mascara ($28) (Eh, whatever. I basically use mascara to keep my eyeshadow from getting all over the place under my eyes, and I already have a half dozen tubes for when it's time to dump my current tube, but I do like the packaging. It's sparkly!) 
*cough* Total value: $348.50. So... yeah. I think I'm going to go take a shower and try out my new goodies now.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the colors in that palette, I got a gold toned one.


----------



## vickyg81 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi y'all! I'm completely new to this site but I found it while searching for answers on comp gifts from L'Oreal testing. I am a little new to the testing as well but I recently finished the acne home study. Anyone have any idea on when we can expect our gift? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jaly (Aug 13, 2013)

Neat about check cosmetic.net! Mybartliner was made on July 20 2013!!! Hahaha


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> I did too!!! looks interesting to say the least


True!!! I'm a little scared how it looks on my face! Lol! Tomorrow we will know! Good luck to us! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> I got my L'Oreal compensation for the nail survey! I'm so happy! I got what I wanted the Visionnaire serum!! YES!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't expect the package to show up w/ the contents in the zip lock bag. Â Look so nice!Â  



Color Design 5 Shadow &amp; Liner Palette : Emerald Boudoir



Â  So happy to get the visionnaire!! 

 love the eye shadow colors you got!!! Congrats!!!ðŸ†


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone received comp for the second La Mer survey? There were 3 surveys with 3 products for each survey. I did 2/3 surveys and got comp for one and an email saying there would be a 6 week delay on the second one, it's been a few months.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my stuff! I'll post the photo and then edit the details in.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vickyg81 (Aug 13, 2013)

> We finished on July 31st and the email said to expect compensation in 3-4 weeks. Assuming that there are no hiccups, we should have them by.... the 28th? That's exactly 4 weeks, but I would imagine sometime between then and the first week of September.


 Should we have received an email after completing the survey on the 31st? I don't remember getting an email but I did questionnaire as instructed. I looked back at the paper that came with the regimens and it states we should receive "gift product" 2-3 weeks after completion. *also hoping "gift" doesn't mean ONE product alone for all those weeks of testing these products :/


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my stuff! I'll post the photo and then edit the details in.
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## breez00 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can somebody clear up my confusion? I got into the bronzer study which starts today and this is my first study. So I understand that an online questionnaire comes at the end of a study, but what exactly does loreal mean when they say that my session starts today at 8:00am until 8:30am? Should I be expecting some type of survey during this time or is it a typo? It's already 8:16 and I have not received any survey... THank you.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *breez00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can somebody clear up my confusion? I got into the bronzer study which starts today and this is my first study.
> 
> So I understand that an online questionnaire comes at the end of a study, but what exactly does loreal mean when they say that my session starts today at 8:00am until 8:30am? Should I be expecting some type of survey during this time or is it a typo? It's already 8:16 and I have not received any survey...
> ...


 Its just a reminder to start the study today.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 14, 2013)

> Can somebody clear up my confusion? I got into the bronzer study which starts today and this is my first study. So I understand that an online questionnaire comes at the end of a study, but what exactly does loreal mean when they say that my session starts today at 8:00am until 8:30am? Should I be expecting some type of survey during this time or is it a typo? It's already 8:16 and I have not received any survey... THank you.


It doesn't mean anything, it's just the scheduling program that they use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you typically just get the surgery at the end unless they tell you otherwise.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't mean anything, it's just the scheduling program that they use.
> 
> ...


 Surgery? OH MY, that's quite a study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

My mom started the bronzer today...she said it feels nice and light on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't mean anything, it's just the scheduling program that they use.
> 
> ...


 Didn't know I get surgery after my bronzer study! 



 Cute typo. 

I started using the bronzer today and I really am on the fence about it. Definitely NO coverage whatsoever; it almost felt like a primer to me with a slight tint. I guess we'll see how it lasts through the day!


----------



## korsis (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope I get a nice comp. if I have to undergo surgery! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just DQ'd from a lipstick study.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

Just had Cosmetic survey and DQ'd on the type of lipstick I wear. There were about 12 choices! Well I wear about half of them, so I randomly picked one...of course it was the wrong one LOL I think for things like that they should allow you to make more than one choice!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had Cosmetic survey and DQ'd on the type of lipstick I wear. There were about 12 choices! Well I wear about half of them, so I randomly picked one...of course it was the wrong one LOL I think for things like that they should allow you to make more than one choice!


Ugh, me too! That question was so not fair.  Most lipsticks are several of those things


----------



## JessP (Aug 14, 2013)

DQ'd on the Cosmetics study as well. Not feeling the L'Oreal love lately lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2013)

DQ'd on lipstick brand.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd on the Cosmetics study as well. Not feeling the L'Oreal love lately lol.


 Agreed


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd on lipstick brand.


 Same!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 14, 2013)

> Should we have received an email after completing the survey on the 31st? I don't remember getting an email but I did questionnaire as instructed. I looked back at the paper that came with the regimens and it states we should receive "gift product" 2-3 weeks after completion. *also hoping "gift" doesn't mean ONE product alone for all those weeks of testing these products :/


 Please Loreal, Give us more than one product for suffering and breaking us all out so terribly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2013)

I actually got into the lipstick one! First home study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 14, 2013)

Awww...no lipstick survey for me. I also didn't get the sunscreen survey. If anyone needs me, I'll be pouting in the corner.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww...no lipstick survey for me. I also didn't get the sunscreen survey. If anyone needs me, I'll be pouting in the corner.


 I will join you....I didn't get either of them.


----------



## kriishu (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same!


 Same here..


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, DQ'd on the lipstick one at type after having a really hard time picking just one as well.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't know I get surgery after my bronzer study!
> 
> ...


 Yea it has no coverage, but I love the way it makes my skin feel.  And since I don't use self tanner on my face (for some reason it always- no matter what- comes out splotchy) I feel like this could become my go-to face product when I am tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had 2 lipstick studies and dq'd on both. Both asked same questions so I chose one of the other multiple answers that my lipstick falls under and still dq'd. Just blah


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Add me to the corner too!


 Come on over! We'd better drag a bench or a couch into this corner. I'm getting tired of standing.

BTW I am in love with your pup on your avatar. So adorable!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had 2 lipstick studies and dq'd on both. Both asked same questions so I chose one of the other multiple answers that my lipstick falls under and still dq'd. Just blah


 I went back in and had the same one again.  DQ'd again on brand (picked another since I use a couple of them).  Oh well.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vickyg81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should we have received an email after completing the survey on the 31st? I don't remember getting an email but I did questionnaire as instructed. I looked back at the paper that came with the regimens and it states we should receive "gift product" 2-3 weeks after completion. *also hoping "gift" doesn't mean ONE product alone for all those weeks of testing these products :/


 No, it was the email reminder to take the final survey. At the bottom of that one it said 3-4 weeks (unfortunately). I have UPS MyChoice, so I'll get an email when it's headed my way assuming they send it UPS.


----------



## jackeline14 (Aug 14, 2013)

> I actually got into the lipstick one! First home study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What did you put? Ahh I wish I got it


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

> What did you put? Ahh I wish I got it


 We're not supposed to reveal that info until after the study, if ever, but definitely not while the pre-quals are still going out. It can mess up the results, and that's how we end up with things that don't work.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 14, 2013)

DQd on the lipstick survey, I put the mac one first and le rouge in the other one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fail.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah oops I dqed on both but I didn't check lipstick bc I didn't think the stain I e been wearing lately counted. Sure I would have dqed anyway lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had Cosmetic survey and DQ'd on the type of lipstick I wear. There were about 12 choices! Well I wear about half of them, so I randomly picked one...of course it was the wrong one LOL I think for things like that they should allow you to make more than one choice!


 I felt the same way! I actually had two surveys for it which I thought was od but for two different dates. I answered two different brands each time and it did not like either.


----------



## jackeline14 (Aug 14, 2013)

> We're not supposed to reveal that info until after the study, if ever, but definitely not while the pre-quals are still going out. It can mess up the results, and that's how we end up with things that don't work.


 Oops okay


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 14, 2013)

I took the survey earlier today and then it appeared 2 more times later. I've been dq 3 times on the same survey. Must be a record :/


----------



## jayeme (Aug 14, 2013)

I DQ'd on lipstick brand twice :/ Silly that they only let us choose one, I use more than one kind of lipstick!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

I got another lipstick survey and this time I GOT IN!!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 14, 2013)

I DQ twice went back in 30 minutes later, yet another one.  Changed my answers based on the many different lipsticks I have, but still DQd


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got another lipstick survey and this time I GOT IN!!!!


 Congrats!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to try out lipsticks... But bronzer is cool too lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2013)

> I got another lipstick survey and this time I GOT IN!!!! :w00t:


 YAY!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got another lipstick survey and this time I GOT IN!!!!


 Congrats!!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Add me to the DQ'd list twice man ugh!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 14, 2013)

I DQ of course. I never Q. What brand are they looking for .. lol ?


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What brand are they looking for .. lol ?


 That's top secret until the study is over!


----------



## Yesenias27 (Aug 14, 2013)

dq'd on the makeup study after i put in my tpe of lipstick..1st i choice the tradtinal and then i choice the moisterizing..i had two studies of the makeup survey..loreal why dont you like me!!! lol


----------



## BexDev (Aug 14, 2013)

I just signed up for this a few days ago, so I was super excited to see TWO lipstick surveys today...and just like pretty much everyone else, I dq'd pretty much immediately.  How were we supposed to choose just one of those types of lipsticks?!  Pretty much anything I use falls into like 4 of those categories!!  Oh well, at least we can all be rejects together


----------



## vickyg81 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a question for those that did the acne study at home: anybody get the name of the cleanser for the 2-step regimen? I know what the moisturizer is but I already threw out the cleanser tube. I actually had some positive results with the 2-step regimen vs the other "popular" one that was 3 steps and I wouldn't mind looking into maybe buying the cleanser. Hope someone got the name of it. Thanks!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vickyg81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question for those that did the acne study at home: anybody get the name of the cleanser for the 2-step regimen? I know what the moisturizer is but I already threw out the cleanser tube. I actually had some positive results with the 2-step regimen vs the other "popular" one that was 3 steps and I wouldn't mind looking into maybe buying the cleanser. Hope someone got the name of it. Thanks!


 The second product isn't a moisturizer. I believe it's a spot treatment for where your acne is kind of concentrated on your face. I was also wondering what the cleanser was.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 14, 2013)

> Surgery? OH MY, that's quite a study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol My mom started the bronzer today...she said it feels nice and light on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Didn't know I get surgery after my bronzer study!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Cute typo.Â  I started using the bronzer today and I really am on the fence about it. Definitely NO coverage whatsoever; it almost felt like a primer to me with a slight tint. I guess we'll see how it lasts through the day!


 Surgery, survey... Whatever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahahaha I must have mistyped something and autocorrect took over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 14, 2013)

> I have a question for those that did the acne study at home: anybody get the name of the cleanser for the 2-step regimen? I know what the moisturizer is but I already threw out the cleanser tube. I actually had some positive results with the 2-step regimen vs the other "popular" one that was 3 steps and I wouldn't mind looking into maybe buying the cleanser. Hope someone got the name of it. Thanks!


 I agree, we don't know the name of the cleanser.. Just the spot treatment.


> The second product isn't a moisturizer. I believe it's a spot treatment for where your acne is kind of concentrated on your face. I was also wondering what the cleanser was.Â


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vickyg81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question for those that did the acne study at home: anybody get the name of the cleanser for the 2-step regimen? I know what the moisturizer is but I already threw out the cleanser tube. I actually had some positive results with the 2-step regimen vs the other "popular" one that was 3 steps and I wouldn't mind looking into maybe buying the cleanser. Hope someone got the name of it. Thanks!


 Nope, I just looked on the La Roche Posay website to see if there were any salicylic acid cleansers on there, but I didn't see any.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 15, 2013)

i think i'm the last person to get my nail survey comp





Capital Soleil SPF 50 Lightweight Sunscreen

LancÃ´me GalatÃ©e Confort

LancÃ´me Savon FraÃ®chelle

Kiehl's Calendula Herbal Extract Alcohol Free Toner

LancÃ´me 'Color Design' Shadow &amp; Liner Palette in Emerald Decadence

LancÃ´me 'Artliner' Precision Point EyeLiner

LancÃ´me HypnÃ´se Star Mascara

LancÃ´me Visionnaire



 i love everything! I wouldn't necessarily pick out that eyeshadow palette but it's absolutely gorgeous with a lot of shades that are totally me. the gel ended up exploding over everything so I just have to rinse off all the bottles and such before i get to play with things 





absolutely amazing comp


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think i'm the last person to get my nail survey comp
> 
> ...


 Oooh! If possible, I like Emerald Decadence better than Emerald Boudoir!  (I got Peach Opulence... now I'm feeling the need to buy more $49 eye palettes!  Yikes!)


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh! If possible, I like Emerald Decadence better than Emerald Boudoir!  (I got Peach Opulence... now I'm feeling the need to buy more $49 eye palettes!  Yikes!)


 i know! i knew there was a possibility of me getting one of the eyeshadow quads and didn't think this one would be so beautiful, im going to assume now that none of the swatches do them justice. the highlighting shade is my favorite, and actually i remember the peach opulence also had a gorgeous highlighter shade


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 16, 2013)

Two new at home studies are up.

I DQ'd on both.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two new at home studies are up.
> 
> I DQ'd on both.


 No surveys on my account...again...ha!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two new at home studies are up.
> 
> I DQ'd on both.


 Ditto.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two new at home studies are up.
> 
> I DQ'd on both.


They both asked me the same questions.  Didnt pay attention if the dates were different.  DQ'd on both.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 16, 2013)

me three - darn!


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup. I DQed on the same question on both.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope I get a lipstick test


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dq on both. Wahhhh


----------



## Xiang (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't been getting any of these new surveys since the sunscreen one which said i qualified but then disappeared on me while i was filling out the disclaimers section. Think i got through the third page of the disclaimers and then it just went to the main screen without the thank you message with all the survey info. Sad. ._.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing yet here.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got into a new study. It seemed to be on my list twice, possibly. I'm hoping the color isn't ridiculous as I'll be in New York that weekend. I can't tell what the color is by name. Hah. I'll be sure to pack lighter powder if I'm allowed to use it too.


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got into a new study. It seemed to be on my list twice, possibly.


LOL! YOUR PICTURE CRACKS ME UP!!!


----------



## wurly (Aug 16, 2013)

I just had a follow-up survey for some lancome serums.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 16, 2013)

No surveys for me. I don't think I can qualify for any for a bit longer due to that acne skincare study. Weemp wermp.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2013)

I had two...DQ'd (surprise, surprise). If I actually ever qualify for one, I won't be able to do it. I'll have died from the shock of getting through!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 16, 2013)

I had two for foundation and dq'd on both. Loreal hates me.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got compensation for a survey I took about a month ago !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so jealous of everyone's nail survey compensation because I really wanted to try Lancome Visionnaire, and  surprise, it was part of my compensation for this survey! 



  I also got Lancome Artliner, which I also am excited to try.  All in all, pretty happy mail day today!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 16, 2013)

I D'Qd on both as well. Looke dlike the same one. I changed how I apply the foundation on the second one but DQ'd on the same spot. Interesting to me becasue I don't think the other techniques would give good coverage but oh well!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got compensation for a survey I took about a month ago !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so jealous of everyone's nail survey compensation because I really wanted to try Lancome Visionnaire, and  surprise, it was part of my compensation for this survey!
> 
> ...


Lucky you! Congrats!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky you! Congrats!!!


 Thanks, I totally wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got compensation for a survey I took about a month ago !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so jealous of everyone's nail survey compensation because I really wanted to try Lancome Visionnaire, and  surprise, it was part of my compensation for this survey!
> 
> ...


 What survey was it?  I feel like I took a survey awhile ago that said I was supposed to get compensation (not a 1 of 5 type thing).


----------



## SherriC (Aug 16, 2013)

I had two foundation surveys, I dq'd on both.  One for color (which at least 50% of us are probably the same) ?????  and the other for type.  Oh well..... No L'Oreal love for me either!  I've been signed up for months and I haven't qualified for a single study although I have answered tons of surveys I never make it through.  Good Luck to those of you lucky ladies that do!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What survey was it?  I feel like I took a survey awhile ago that said I was supposed to get compensation (not a 1 of 5 type thing).


 It was on L'oreal Miracle Blur..  It only took like 15 minutes..


----------



## Lainy (Aug 16, 2013)

I dqed on both foundation surveys because of my skin color.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 16, 2013)

DQ'ed on both foundation surveys because I don't wear foundation. 





I also had some follow up questions for a skincare study that I prequalified for a few weeks ago. It had been so long I had figured they did the study without me. lol


----------



## mermuse (Aug 16, 2013)

> I D'Qd on both as well. Looke dlike the same one. I changed how I apply the foundation on the second one but DQ'd on the same spot. Interesting to me becasue I don't think the other techniques would give good coverage but oh well!!


 I used a different answer on the second one and got it. I use a variety of techniques anyway, so I was pleased to be able to answer twice for once. I'm afraid I'm going to be orange. Whatever blah blah beige they said it would be could be about anything. I can get away with a fair range, though. Hopefully I won't look ridiculous on my weekend out. I'm mostly worried about oxidation, but I can handle the challenge.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 16, 2013)

Boo part of me is dying to get in a foundation study but I never get the qualifier for it. Maybe that's a good thing


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dqed on both foundation surveys because of my skin color.


 That sounds so unintentionally racist. I kinda giggled.


----------



## kriishu (Aug 16, 2013)

I DQ'd on both on 'where on the face do I apply the foundation'

I made it real far, I already started to hope that I'll make it through


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got compensation for a survey I took about a month ago !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so jealous of everyone's nail survey compensation because I really wanted to try Lancome Visionnaire, and  surprise, it was part of my compensation for this survey!
> 
> ...


 I got mine too!  I am sooo excited to try the Visionnaire.  I have been feeling old and dowdy lately, this is a good pick me up.  I could never let myself spend this kind of money on beauty stuff.  Getting it free for doing surveys for stuff I can afford is well awesome!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 16, 2013)

No surveys for me...probably went up and closed while I was at work.


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 16, 2013)

How long was the nail survey ..if i can ask that the comp was great.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 16, 2013)

> How long was the nail survey ..if i can ask that the comp was great.


 there were 3 surveys that took 45 mins to an hour total. this this isn't the first time the have done something like this back in March I think I did 1 short survey a day for 5 days it took about 10 mins a day and I got a similarly as good compensation.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DQ'd on both on 'where on the face do I apply the foundation'
> 
> I made it real far, I already started to hope that I'll make it through


 I'm sorry you didn't get through, but this really made me laugh. I had no idea they got this cray on the questions, because I've pretty much never made it past product type. At the end, they're probably like "What's the last letter of the third word in the ingredients list on the packaging for the foundation that your great grandmother wore to the Saddie Hawkin's dance in her Junior year in 1924?".


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2013)

> > I DQ'd on both on 'where on the face doÂ I apply the foundation' I made it real far, I already started to hope that I'll make it through
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get through, but this really made me laugh. I had no idea they got this cray on the questions, because I've pretty much never made it past product type. At the end, they're probably like "What's the last letter of the third word in the ingredients list on the packaging for the foundation that your great grandmother wore to the Saddie Hawkin's dance in her Junior year in 1924?".Â  :icon_roll


 That's hilarious! As is the question about wear on your face do you wear foundation. I only wear foundation on my nose. Lol


----------



## msladyday (Aug 16, 2013)

> Add me to the corner too!


 I will be joining everyone in the corner. I have either DQed or not received a survey. :'(


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in the corner.. as usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep checking 1-2 times per day.. sometimes I get survey's but I never qualify. Does anyone check at specific times? lol maybe I am checking to early in the day/ late in the day?


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 17, 2013)

Man, all these surveys are going out and I can't even attempt to get DQed. Stupid acne study. Ruined my face, DQs me from surveys for a month, and will likely result in a tube of toothpaste for my compensation. I'm quite literally failing to see the upshot of having done this. Ugh, that sounds so negative. I think I'm just pissy from PMS and the foundation nightmare I'm having. Maybe I'll like the toothpaste. It could be flavored with Lancome's Tresor.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 17, 2013)

I never seem to get any surveys and when I do I usually get disqualified after I say I'm hispanic. Still hoping I get to actually test something at some point.


----------



## korsis (Aug 17, 2013)

> I'm sorry you didn't get through, but this really made me laugh. I had no idea they got this cray on the questions, because I've pretty much never made it past product type. At the end, they're probably like "What's the last letter of the third word in the ingredients list on the packaging for the foundation that your great grandmother wore to the Saddie Hawkin's dance in her Junior year in 1924?".Â  :icon_roll


Funny! But really, we think we dq because of 1 question but after that question we have 20 more chances to dq! It's really hard to get in a study! Right now I'm in my first study ever!


----------



## korsis (Aug 17, 2013)

> Man, all these surveys are going out and I can't even attempt to get DQed. Stupid acne study. Ruined my face, DQs me from surveys for a month, and will likely result in a tube of toothpaste for my compensation. I'm quite literally failing to see the upshot of having done this. Ugh, that sounds so negative. I think I'm just pissy from PMS and the foundation nightmare I'm having. Maybe I'll like the toothpaste. It could be flavored with Lancome's Tresor.


Hahahahaha! I bet it's a little better than toothpaste. Never heard of loreal toothpaste anyway!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never seem to get any surveys and when I do I usually get disqualified after I say I'm hispanic. Still hoping I get to actually test something at some point.


Keep trying, I did not qualify for stuff for a while and lately I have. I am hispanic.


----------



## kat46 (Aug 17, 2013)

I received my products for the sunscreen study today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The instructions ask for the product to be returned at the end in the prepaid envelope provided, but I didn't get an envelope. I emailed them about it. Anybody else in this study?


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2013)

I am!  I did not get a return envelope either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my products for the sunscreen study today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The instructions ask for the product to be returned at the end in the prepaid envelope provided, but I didn't get an envelope. I emailed them about it. Anybody else in this study?


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 17, 2013)

> I received my products for the sunscreen study today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The instructions ask for the product to be returned at the end in the prepaid envelope provided, but I didn't get an envelope. I emailed them about it. Anybody else in this study?


 Same here - will you let us know what they say?


----------



## kat46 (Aug 17, 2013)

will do!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 17, 2013)

> That's top secret until the study is over!Â


My guess is that the brand and type that they are looking for is one similar to the one they are trying to emulate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what would I know because I was in a meeting the entire day that the surveys went out and I missed out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 17, 2013)

Same for me.


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't received mine


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am still waiting to catch a study, sigh.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 19, 2013)

There was a survey up this morning.  DQ'd on my state.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 19, 2013)

Got my lipstick study stuff this morning. SO EXCITED!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a survey up this morning.  DQ'd on my state.


 nothing here


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 19, 2013)

I DQ'd on my state as well.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 19, 2013)

No survey for me


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Got my lipstick study stuff this morning. SO EXCITED!


YAY you!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2013)

no survey for me


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Will they send you an email offer to join a survey or do you just keep checking?


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Will they send you an email offer to join a survey or do you just keep checking?


Yes, you have to log in constantly. They barely send emails. I log in sometimes 5x a day! LOL


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## hurleytwin (Aug 19, 2013)

A pre-qualifying survey is up for moisturizer.

I DQ'd.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A pre-qualifying survey is up for moisturizer.
> 
> I DQ'd.


I Dq'd on brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2013)

For the ladies doing the body sunscreen study starting 8/21. I just got a call from L'oreal that they are overnighting a new product that is supposed to take the place of one of the samples in the study. She stated I shoukd have it tonight and if not to call and leave a message. While I had her on the phone I asked about the prepaid envelope and not getting one. She stated if it was not in the box that is overnighted to call the number. She told me I could throw out the products at the end of the study but i asked how i would get compensation then. She stated to call the number. She also told me she was calling everyone in the study and I was the first person who answered she had been getting a lot of voice mails. Hope that helps!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an if and when!!! Woohoo!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 19, 2013)

> For the ladies doing the body sunscreen study starting 8/21. I just got a call from L'oreal that they are overnighting a new product that is supposed to take the place of one of the samples in the study. She stated I shoukd have it tonight and if not to call and leave a message. While I had her on the phone I asked about the prepaid envelope and not getting one. She stated if it was not in the box that is overnighted to call the number. She told me I could throw out the products at the end of the study but i asked how i would get compensation then. She stated to call the number. She also told me she was calling everyone in the study and I was the first person who answered she had been getting a lot of voice mails. Hope that helps!


 In the new box we get, the letter states that we can keep the samples at the end of the study.


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I Dq'd on brand  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

me too! :-(


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't qualify for the moisturizer study!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh good to know! Thanks! I am at work and will not be home for another 5.5 hours! What method did it come? USPS, UPS or Fed ex? TIA!



> In the new box we get, the letter states that we can keep the samples at the end of the study.


----------



## kat46 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me three


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an if and when on the moisturizer study


----------



## tameloy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Oh good to know! Thanks! I am at work and will not be home for another 5.5 hours! What method did it come? USPS, UPS or Fed ex? TIA!


 I want to say UPS? It was sometime last week and my husband randomly found it on our doorstep. Lol


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hurleytwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A pre-qualifying survey is up for moisturizer.
> 
> I DQ'd.


I DQ'ed on brand too.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a pre informational survey and disqualified  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate choosing from the list and trying to figure out which one on the list I use that will qualify my. DQ


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'd on brand as well.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'd on brand, oh well





on a secondary note, I was supposed to receive the lip package today to begin testing tomorrow, it hasn't come



I guess if I don't receive it tomorrow, I'll contact them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep DQd on brand!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 19, 2013)

> DQ'd on brand, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> on a secondary note, I was supposed to receive the lip package today to begin testing tomorrow, it hasn't come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess if I don't receive it tomorrow, I'll contact them.


 Ahh yours starts tomorrow? Mine came today but it starts on Friday!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ on brand as well. Oh well, on to the next one.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 19, 2013)

Like a lot of others, DQed on brand. :-(


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dq on brand also. :-(


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'ed on brand.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'd on brand too! Boooo, I love informational surveys.


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 19, 2013)

> A pre-qualifying survey is up for moisturizer. I DQ'd.


Me too. I got as far as the brand that I presently use and they dumped me like last week's news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Aug 19, 2013)

WOOOO if and when on the moisturizer survey!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 19, 2013)

Nooooo dumped on brand but I cycle through different ones lol


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'd on brand.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 19, 2013)

I registered and never heard back that I'm accepted or given a site to sign in to check for tests.

ETA- Just went I hit enter on this post I got my thing from L'Oreal....I had about 4 short surveys, the only one I got several questions into was my hair.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 19, 2013)

I DQ every damn time. have not qualified for anything yet.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 19, 2013)

I think they just want my hair to give up its virginity


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 19, 2013)

Dq'd again. These are so tricky because I have like 4 of everything!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an if and when on moisturizer study yay!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## vickyg81 (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an "if and when" on moisturizer survey! Crossing my fingers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'd on brand for the moisturizer survey. Apparently they hate Murad.


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> DQ'd on brand for the moisturizer survey. Apparently they hate Murad.Â


Lol! That's what I put in there too!


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Â I registered and never heard back that I'm accepted or given a site to sign in to check for tests. ETA- Just went I hit enter on this post I got my thing from L'Oreal....I had about 4 short surveys, the only one I got several questions into was my hair.


Now you have to log in your account every day and hope something is gonna come up! Good luck!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 19, 2013)

DQ'ed on brand for moisturizer.


----------



## wurly (Aug 19, 2013)

> I Dq'd on brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops! My lip stuff IS here....my silly mailman threw it into the bushes....missed the porch LOL


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Oops! My lip stuff IS here....my silly mailman threw it into the bushes....missed the porch LOL :icon_roll


Lol! I would check that bush now more often! Who knows what else you will find there! Lol!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 19, 2013)

After quite a dry spell with Loreal I have had pretty good luck lately! I got into the Pinterest thing, am currently in the bronzer home study, and got an if and when with the informational survey just now : )


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After quite a dry spell with Loreal I have had pretty good luck lately! I got into the Pinterest thing, am currently in the bronzer home study, and got an if and when with the informational survey just now : )


 i thought if you allowed them to see your pinterest, you were "in" that one?  Did I misunderstand that one??


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 19, 2013)

I also DQ'd on the brand....but I was happy to see a survey again!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 19, 2013)

> i thought if you allowed them to see your pinterest, you were "in" that one? Â Did I misunderstand that one??


 yep, thats all it was.. letting them view my pinterest


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an if/when for the moisturizer!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 19, 2013)

> I got an if/when for the moisturizer!


 Yay! I'm so excited for a possible informational survey, because the compensation is usually amazing.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 19, 2013)

> Yay! I'm so excited for a possible informational survey, because the compensation is usually amazing.


 I'd love an informational study! Because I do like to give my opinion but I don't know how willing if be to try a new product if it has anything to do with skin care. (Still recovering from Acne study, my skin has almost completely purged)


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I got an "when and if" for a Clarisonic survey- has anybody heard something about that?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

You are so lucky! I have been wanting to try the clarisonic. I am sure they will contact you soon.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You are so lucky! I have been wanting to try the clarisonic. I am sure they will contact you soon.


I do not think that they send us an clarisonic- I think it is the opposite: those who have one qualify, lol. Because I have aready one I got an "when and if". Maybe they send a new brush head though.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh ok! Well hopefully you will get a nice compensation gift.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh ok! Well hopefully you will get a nice compensation gift.


Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep, thats all it was.. letting them view my pinterest


 whew!  Ok!  good....still waiting for comp or something from that one....and now that i DESPERATELY need a nice mascara, i'm hoping for that!  My dog just ate my lancome along with my favorite MAC brush...i'll be subsisting on mascara samples until I'm ready to break down and buy a FS or L'Oreal sends me another!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After quite a dry spell with Loreal I have had pretty good luck lately! I got into the Pinterest thing, am currently in the bronzer home study, and got an if and when with the informational survey just now : )


 That's awesome!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 20, 2013)

> A couple weeks ago I got an "when and if" for a Clarisonic survey- has anybody heard something about that?Â  :doze:


 I am also waiting to hear from them for it. So far with my experience, "if &amp; when" has never turned into anything. Hopefully this one is different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> I am also waiting to hear from them for it. So far with my experience, "if &amp; when" has never turned into anything. Hopefully this one is different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awww! Too bad!


----------



## kat46 (Aug 20, 2013)

I heard back about the sunscreen study.

Quote: [SIZE=12pt]You can disregard the part that says to return the product. In the instructions sheet the coordinator should have taken that section out.
 
I apologize for the confusion and thank you for your email to advise me of the error.
 
Thank  you,
Jane Magie[/SIZE]


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just had an informational hair survey up....I made it fairly far and then DQed....


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just had an informational hair survey up....I made it fairly far and then DQed....


 Same here.  I kept holding my breath in between questions...I'm lame...haha.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  I kept holding my breath in between questions...I'm lame...haha.


Poooh, I made it through, so I guess this is maybe no 2 of the 5 surveys you need to get a comp? Too bad we can not see how many we did.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Poooh, I made it through, so I guess this is maybe no 2 of the 5 surveys you need to get a comp? Too bad we can not see how many we did.


 same here, made it through. I believe this is either two or three for me - hard to keep track!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

I made it through too....except it's still showing in my incomplete surveys...


----------



## kat46 (Aug 20, 2013)

yay! just did the informational hair study. It didn't say whether it counts as one of 5 though. hmmm.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made it through too....except it's still showing in my incomplete surveys...


Make sure that you completed it fully! You had to click that yellow button and afterwards again on the panel. If it is still showing up, do it better again!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Make sure that you completed it fully! You had to click that yellow button and afterwards again on the panel. If it is still showing up, do it better again!


 I am...kind of annoyed, bc that was a long one and i really took the time to give good answers! I wish they would save where you last left off!!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 20, 2013)

> I think they just want my hair to give up its virginity


LOL!!! Don't you dare! If you are going to " give it up" please don't succumb to the wiles of the survey snakes! ;-)


----------



## jackeline14 (Aug 20, 2013)

Woo hoo just did my first informational survey on hair. It was pretty long


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 20, 2013)

I made it all the way through that hair informational survey! I'm pretty sure it counts as 1 of 5... I think I've done two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 20, 2013)

DQ'd on different things I do in my hair routine.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 20, 2013)

I made it through the hair informational study. Yay! I think this may be 4 that I've done so if it counts, only one more to go!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! just did the informational hair study. It didn't say whether it counts as one of 5 though. hmmm.


 Haha I was so excited about actually making it through to the survey that I forgot that it didn't say anything about compensation OR being one of the "counts towards 5" surveys.  Oh well!  Either way, hopefully they got some good info from me!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay I got through the hair survey! It never said if it was 1 of 5 did it? If it was, I've got 2/5 now lol!


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it said it counted as a, credit?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 20, 2013)

DQ'd from the hair survey on the stuff I do regularly to my hair and craughing (cry-laughing) because only L'Oreal would make it possible to DQ from informational surveys lol.

Also DQ'd from the skin survey on what type of/how frequent I use the particular product they're testing.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 20, 2013)

Got through the hair survey.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 20, 2013)

DQed on the hair survey. I had a feeling they were looking for a certain routine.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 20, 2013)

Bah. DQed on both makeup study and hair survey.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 20, 2013)

I made it through the hair survey. That one was long!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got through hair study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 20, 2013)

Made it all the way through, and I think this is my third informational survey. Two more to go for comp!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Aug 20, 2013)

Made it through the hair survey! But it never said if it counted as one of the five or what.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 20, 2013)

Got through the hair survey as well! I really wish they'd add a "how many informational surveys have I taken?" feature - that would be super helpful!


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 20, 2013)

Can we please have an Informational survey, with comp like the nail survey... Pretty please


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

> DQ'd on different things I do in my hair routine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yea I guess I don't wash my hair upside down enough I DQ'd too


----------



## czacee (Aug 20, 2013)

Got through the hair informational survey as well! This is the first time I've ever finished a survey without getting DQed. Let's partyyyyyy! LOL. And I got an if-and-when on the moisturizer survey. Good thing they love Clinique. LOL,


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bummer didn't qualify


----------



## czacee (Aug 20, 2013)

Question, if I made it through the informational survey, does that mean I'm in and I'd get to try out products? Also, what does an if-and-when mean? Does that mean they will email me once the actual survey is up? Kindly enlighten me, ladies. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay! Made it through the hair survey. 2 for me and three more to go!


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 20, 2013)

DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages.

Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages. *Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know!* Â


 I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 20, 2013)

> I was wondering the same thing!


 Definitely strange. I blow dry hair upside down, but washing it? No. The only time that kinda happens is if I'm rinsing out hair dye.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Question, if I made it through the informational survey, does that mean I'm in and I'd get to try out products? Also, what does an if-and-when mean? Does that mean they will email me once the actual survey is up? Kindly enlighten me, ladies. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, an informational survey is usually just that and if you have done 5 of these you will get a comp. If and when, nobody knows! Lol! ;-)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

I wash my hair upside down every day! That way, shampoo can get worked in really well at the roots and base of the hairline, and then you're not over-washing the rest of your hair. The shampoo rinsing out over the length of your hair (rather than sudsing it up) is good enough, at least if you don't use styling products.


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages. Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know! Â


I recently learned from a dermatologist that acne on my back can be caused by the conditioner while washing my hair because it goes into the pores and clogs them. That's why I wash my hair head down lol!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually I think a lot of people do wash their hair upside down. I used too with my daughter. It was easier to wash it under the sink and I could control whether or not it got in her eyes.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

I've washed other people's hair upside down for ease. I just never did it for myself.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to wash upside down to get the underside. My hair is so thick and there so much of it that I have to do it in section to get my whole scalp. So top and then bottom.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 20, 2013)

Got through the hair survey!


----------



## czacee (Aug 20, 2013)

> No, an informational survey is usually just that and if you have done 5 of these you will get a comp. If and when, nobody knows! Lol! ;-)


 Oooh. So that's what that means. Lol. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to this as i have only signed up last month. May I know what time usually surveys are posted so i can stalk the site? Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've done some backreadingand the compemnsations are amazeballs!! I'm now determined to be more diligent in checking out surveys. Lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know!


 I've actually do it every once in a while! I've been told that it provides a deeper scalp rinse since your hair is lifted off of your scalp and is hanging straight down as opposed to lying flat. That way you can massage in the product more evenly than having to dig around and lift up the hair with your fingertips which may cause more breakage. However, getting the entire scalp and hair wet before you apply product is more difficult in this position!




I found it best to wet my hair with it hanging back, then flip slowly, letting the water run over it till I'm upside down! Sounds sooooooo weird doesn't it? I definitely don't do it that often! I like it with clarifying shampoos or deep conditioning though!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay!  Made it through the hair one.  Makes up for the moistuirzer I DQ'ed on.  But I know it will be quiet on the L'oreal front for me since I start a home study tomorrow!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 20, 2013)

I need help my beauty sistas!! Ok so I wrote my login and password on a post it cuz thats uber secure &amp; all :/ Wasn't worried about keeping it somewhere else because I had it memorized after a couple times. I still remember the password but after a pretty traumatic week last week the login has erased from my brain even tho Ive used it dozens of times. I sent like 3 messages to CS but no answer. Anybody know how to retrieve a user name?


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> I need help my beauty sistas!! Ok so I wrote my login and password on a post it cuz thats uber secure &amp; all :/ Wasn't worried about keeping it somewhere else because I had it memorized after a couple times. I still remember the password but after a pretty traumatic week last week the login has erased from my brain even tho Ive used it dozens of times. I sent like 3 messages to CS but no answer. Anybody know how to retrieve a user name?


 Did you erase the original email? Maybe try searching for the email with your login info.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 20, 2013)

I also DQ'd on the hair survey


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 20, 2013)

DQ'ed on both the moisturizer and the hair study!  Oh well!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages.
> 
> Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know!


 i was thinking the same thing, but then I remembered I used to (!!!) ..until I got lazy. It did wonders for my waves, helped the curl stay in better

I was feeling so good about the hair survey then got DQed in routing. That's what I get for not fearing every 'continue' screen.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Did the hair survey.  DQ'd on a foundation survey,


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages. Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know! Â


 I wash my hair upside down sometimes too lol. Sometimes in the shower and sometimes I just stick my head under the tub faucet if I just want to wash my hair and not take a shower. Made it all the way through the hair survey! I would love it if one of those products made it into a home testing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 20, 2013)

I wash my hair upside down too! And like the other poster said, it's because some conditioner will remain at the back after washing and make my back grease easily or clog the pores. It helped decrease my back acne. If you make it through the prequalification survey for a future informational survey, you might see an "if and when" at the end. When they've come up with the actual informational survey, they'll either contact you by email with the link to a surveymonkey site or it will just be on your loreal panel homepage. What I've realized is that this kind of informational surveys are the ones with compensation. I'm not really sure, but that's what I've experienced.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

i didn't get any questions about my "routine"!  odd...clearly there were different informational hair surveys?


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i didn't get any questions about my "routine"!  odd...clearly there were different informational hair surveys?

Yeah, I don't remember any questions about washing my hair rightside up or upside down!  I did a hair survey, but it was mostly questions about types of products and brands used.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I was actually wondering the opposite! I wash mine upside down to keep the shampoo/etc. from running into my eyes, plus my hair goes down to my waist so I would probably be bending my arms into all sorts of weird horror film possessed poses to reach all of my hair if I were upright. It also keeps my hair from tangling up in my cartilage piercings.


 How do you keep the shampoo and suds from running up into your nose and water into your ears when you rinse? I'm not joking....those are the reasons why I can't wash my hair upside down.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *czacee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh. So that's what that means. Lol. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 Yeah... there doesn't seem to be any rhythm or reason as to when the surveys go up...except I seem to think:

-weekdays only

-east coast business times.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages.
> ...


----------



## wurly (Aug 21, 2013)

> DQ'd from the hair survey on the stuff I do regularly to my hair and craughing (cry-laughing) because only L'Oreal would make it possible to DQ from informational surveys lol. Also DQ'd from the skin survey on what type of/how frequent I use the particular product they're testing.


 I was surprised to see 2 surveys - a hair survey and an at-home skin product study. Dq'ed from hair survey, dq'ed from at-home study. Big dq!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 21, 2013)

I made it through the hair one...Not sure if that's 3 or 4 of those now! Guess I'll just have to be surprised when I hit 5 &amp; get my comp.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i didn't get any questions about my "routine"!  odd...clearly there were different informational hair surveys?

Yeah, I don't remember any questions about washing my hair rightside up or upside down!  I did a hair survey, but it was mostly questions about types of products and brands used. 

Relieved to hear this. I was paranoid thinking I didn't answer a question (although I think it would probably not let me continue if I forgot to answer something). My survey was also about types of products/brands.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Aug 21, 2013)

Two surveys today for home studies. DQ'd same spot same answer both times. Ugh You never know what they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 21, 2013)

> Two surveys today for home studies. DQ'd same spot same answer both times. Ugh You never know what they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Two surveys today for home studies. DQ'd same spot same answer both times. Ugh You never know what they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is actually the very first study I qualified for! I've been taking surveys for close to two months now....


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Didn't get it!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 21, 2013)

Dq'd on spf! ðŸ˜¡


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2013)

Got into the sunscreen study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2013)

I



> Two surveys today for home studies. DQ'd same spot same answer both times. Ugh You never know what they are looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think they had 2 studies in case you use 2 kinds today. I got disqualified for the first one and changed to the other stuff for the second one and got through.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 21, 2013)

no surveys for home studies for me today...boooo!!!  Wonder why not everyone gets the surveys?  I haven't done a home study since early June, so I know I'm past my 30 day window.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah! Got in the skin product study!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nothing for me!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang! DQ on both of them!  *sigh*


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nothing here....but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. They sometimes show up late for me.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 21, 2013)

Made it through the first home study. This will be my first! It's been a great l'oreal week!


----------



## jackeline14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I made it into the sunscreen study. This is my first study and I signed up like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cutie1230802 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm out ðŸ˜”


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 21, 2013)

DQ'd on both!


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 21, 2013)

I got into the second sunscreen study


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 21, 2013)

My mom just finished her bronzer study and she loves the bronzer. Ahh....if only loreal would say what brand we're testing at the end of the studies. Do any of you ladies know any similar product to it?


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mom just finished her bronzer study and she loves the bronzer. Ahh....if only loreal would say what brand we're testing at the end of the studies. Do any of you ladies know any similar product to it?


 It's so crazy how different people love different things! I personally did not like the bronzer at all, but I do wear a full face of makeup every day and love coverage. I really felt like it would be for someone who wears minimal makeup, but that's just me. I'll be interested to hear what the other ladies thought that tried it!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought it made my skin really orange looking I wasn't a fan of it. Does anyone remember what the compensation part said? Also does anyone remember when the Pinterest compensation is being sent?


----------



## rachelxoxo (Aug 21, 2013)

> I thought it made my skin really orange looking I wasn't a fan of it. Does anyone remember what the compensation part said? Also does anyone remember when the Pinterest compensation is being sent?


 I just finished the bronzer study and it was ok. Nothing special though. I think if said something about a "bag" of comps? Gosh, I hope so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I hoping to make it into a survey with great compensation.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you keep the shampoo and suds from running up into your nose and water into your ears when you rinse? I'm not joking....those are the reasons why I can't wash my hair upside down.


 I honestly don't really do anything special to keep water from running into my nose/ears - I have a huge amount of hair so it probably acts like a natural curtain to keep the water from getting in my nose, and my ears somehow manage to stay dry by themselves lol.


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got to qualifiers.  DQed the 1st got in the second and it starts the 4th.  I think it is a serum home study.  I am kind of amused because the serum I have been using is one I got as compensation for another study.  I get to test stuff because I tested other stuff.  Win/Win!!!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 21, 2013)

> It's so crazy how different people love different things! I personally did not like the bronzer at all, but I do wear a full face of makeup every day and love coverage. I really felt like it would be for someone who wears minimal makeup, but that's just me. I'll be interested to hear what the other ladies thought that tried it!


I thought the bronzer was nice, a natural color and I liked that it was easy to apply. However it offered no coverage at all and I really missed my foundation! Usually I use foundation AND bronzer on top!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 21, 2013)

> Did you erase the original email? Maybe try searching for the email with your login info.


Unfortunately my email program has NOT saved the emails I put in my saved email file. That was the first place I looked. I am kinda freaking out about that because I had important info there. I did open a gmail account so I can forward important stuff there for now until I have time to switch everything off hotmail. Apparently after years of having the same account they dropped the ball or I guess erased the emails. I have no clue what happened. Any other ideas on what to do would be REALLY appreciated! And tyvm Bonita for the idea!!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 21, 2013)

> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages. Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know! Â


 I wash my hair upside down out of habit and I have no idea why that question would come up on a hair care survey. When I still lived in Taiwan, all the girls in my family wash their hair upside down. 1) No shower back in the 80's in our old house in Taiwan and 2) Everyone loses a ridiculous amount of long thick hair and my grandmama got annoyed of unclogging the drain.Â 




Â She made us all wash our hair outside in the large sink meant for laundry, lol. We go outside, turn on the faucet, flip our hair over under the water and gave it a good wash. I got used to it and wash my hair upside down even now with a shower. If I have to take a guess why L'oreal asks that question, maybe it's because our hair gets a more thorough rinsing when it's upside down? Especially behind the ears and the back of the scalp? I'm just taking a guess but would love to know the real answer though. Curiosity has me now. =)


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 21, 2013)

I was kinda hoping people might start to get their acne study compensation by now. Patience is not my strong suit. :/


----------



## wurly (Aug 21, 2013)

Dq'ed on sunscreen home study. I wish DQ was short for Dairy Queen in this instance.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dq'ed on sunscreen home study. I wish DQ was short for Dairy Queen in this instance.


 same here. both surveys.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly don't really do anything special to keep water from running into my nose/ears - I have a huge amount of hair so it probably acts like a natural curtain to keep the water from getting in my nose, and my ears somehow manage to stay dry by themselves lol.


 Thank you!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Aug 21, 2013)

I really am such a dummy. I do wash my hair upside down sometimes. I lean over the tub or sink but i never thought about it as being upside down duh!


----------



## korsis (Aug 21, 2013)

> Unfortunately my email program has NOT saved the emails I put in my saved email file. That was the first place I looked. I am kinda freaking out about that because I had important info there. I did open a gmail account so I can forward important stuff there for now until I have time to switch everything off hotmail. Apparently after years of having the same account they dropped the ball or I guess erased the emails. I have no clue what happened. Any other ideas on what to do would be REALLY appreciated! And tyvm Bonita for the idea!!


In the worst case: open a new account on loreal up?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 21, 2013)

> Unfortunately my email program has NOT saved the emails I put in my saved email file. That was the first place I looked. I am kinda freaking out about that because I had important info there. I did open a gmail account so I can forward important stuff there for now until I have time to switch everything off hotmail. Apparently after years of having the same account they dropped the ball or I guess erased the emails. I have no clue what happened. Any other ideas on what to do would be REALLY appreciated! And tyvm Bonita for the idea!!


 In my experience, Loreal can take awhile before responding if you're not inquiring about a specific study. Give it a week or so. I'm sure they will respond and help you out.


----------



## unicorn (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'ed on the hair survey as well. Really bummed because I am a hair product nut. I wonder what they were looking for. I got pretty far but then got kicked off during one of the "routine" pages.
> 
> Also, who in the world washes their hair upside down?? Inquiring minds want to know!


 haha, I actually do! During the summer the nape of my neck gets SOO gross and greasy when I sleep, so it gets that area cleaner to wash it upside down. I also have pretty thick hair, so it helps me wash the back of my head/crown a lot easier than washing standing up.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah! I got into the sunscreen study! My first one!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 21, 2013)

I got into the sunscreen, so did my mommy!

I also passed the survey about hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never qualified for anything before so I'm excited!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought it made my skin really orange looking I wasn't a fan of it. Does anyone remember what the compensation part said?
> 
> Also does anyone remember when the Pinterest compensation is being sent?


 The bronzer study said the comp will be a "goody bag of hair, skin, and/or makeup products" so it could be just about anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 22, 2013)

> I wash my hair upside down out of habit and I have no idea why that question would come up on a hair care survey. When I still lived in Taiwan, all the girls in my family wash their hair upside down. 1) No shower back in the 80's in our old house in Taiwan and 2) Everyone loses a ridiculous amount of long thick hair and my grandmama got annoyed of unclogging the drain.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wash my hair upside down because I take baths instead of showers and my husband who is a plumber installed a special spray to the end of me shower head that I can pull dow while I am leaning over the tub! Most girls that take tub baths probably wash their hair upside down.I had a beautiful clawfoot tub installed and the only way to wash my hair in it was to lean over it. So the special apparatus.


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 22, 2013)

> I wash my hair upside down because I take baths instead of showers and my husband who is a plumber installed a special spray to the end of me shower head that I can pull dow while I am leaning over the tub! Most girls that take tub baths probably wash their hair upside down.I had a beautiful clawfoot tub installed and the only way to wash my hair in it was to lean over it. So the special apparatus.


But to anser your question, which I forgot todo, sorry,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I believe Lorealusa collects data and information on practices in addition to deciding who gets in to surveys.


----------



## korsis (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bronzer study said the comp will be a "goody bag of hair, skin, and/or makeup products" so it could be just about anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so excited! This will be my first comp! I do not care what it is at all! Just anything is fine! LOL!!!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 22, 2013)

I am looking for a job so I read the job boards every day. In case you ever wanted to know what the people at L'Oreal in this department do, here's a job description!!

*Associate Scientist - Consumer Evaluation - Color Cosmetics* 
[SIZE=11pt]L'orÃ©al[/SIZE] - Clark, NJ
The position is in the US Cosmetics Evaluation Department at the Lâ€™Oreal USA R&amp;I facility in Clark, NJ. This group is responsible for the sensory, consumer and claims testing of all the consumer makeup and skincare products manufactured by Lâ€™Oreal USA. â€™ Interacts with formulators to determine the consumer testing and consumer knowledge needs of the skin labs â€™ Designs and executes consumer studies, specifically one on one interviews and mini consumer tests â€™ Drafts screeners for recruitment and works closely with Logistics team to ensure proper recruitment is completed â€™ Designs and executes observational studies on how consumers apply/use makeup and/or skincare products â€™ Conducts one-on-one interviews concerning the sensory attributes of products and consumer attitudes, beliefs and behaviors â€™ Analyzes consumer test data and writes reports to clearly communicate findings to the formulation chemists â€™ Forms ties to professional organizations in appropriate fields â€™ Works with consumers, expert panelists, aestheticians, sensory/consumer scientists, formulators, International Lâ€™Oreal evaluation counterparts, instrumental and clinical/scientists, outside vendors, academics and consultants â€™ BS or Masterâ€™s in Psychology, Sociology or Behavioral science related field â€™ 1-3 years experience in consumer/sensory research â€™ Knowledge of experimental design and scientific method â€™ Knowledge and experience using both parametric and non-parametric statistics â€™ Excellent presentation and written/oral communication skills â€™ Survey and questionnaire design skills â€™ Ability to speak French a plus â€™ Proficient in Word, PowerPoint, data entry and statistical software programs Must be legally eligible to work in the US on an on-going basis.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 22, 2013)

> I am looking for a job so I read the job boards every day. In case you ever wanted to know what the people at L'Oreal in this department do, here's a job description!!
> *Associate Scientist - Consumer Evaluation - Color Cosmetics* Â  L'orÃ©alÂ -Â Clark, NJ
> 
> 
> The position is in the US Cosmetics Evaluation Department at the Lâ€™Oreal USA R&amp;I facility in Clark, NJ. This group is responsible for the sensory, consumer and claims testing of all the consumer makeup and skincare products manufactured by Lâ€™Oreal USA. â€™ Interacts with formulators to determine the consumer testing and consumer knowledge needs of the skin labs â€™ Designs and executes consumer studies, specifically one on one interviews and mini consumer tests â€™ Drafts screeners for recruitment and works closely with Logistics team to ensure proper recruitment is completed â€™ Designs and executes observational studies on how consumers apply/use makeup and/or skincare products â€™ Conducts one-on-one interviews concerning the sensory attributes of products and consumer attitudes, beliefs and behaviors â€™ Analyzes consumer test data and writes reports to clearly communicate findings to the formulation chemists â€™ Forms ties to professional organizations in appropriate fields â€™ Works with consumers, expert panelists, aestheticians, sensory/consumer scientists, formulators, International Lâ€™Oreal evaluation counterparts, instrumental and clinical/scientists, outside vendors, academics and consultants â€™ BS or Masterâ€™s in Psychology, Sociology or Behavioral science related field â€™ 1-3 years experience in consumer/sensory research â€™ Knowledge of experimental design and scientific method â€™ Knowledge and experience using both parametric and non-parametric statistics â€™ Excellent presentation and written/oral communication skills â€™ Survey and questionnaire design skills â€™ Ability to speak French a plus â€™ Proficient in Word, PowerPoint, data entry and statistical software programs Must be legally eligible to work in the US on an on-going basis.Â


 Super interesting. Thank you for posting. I wonder if this is the position that also designs and posts the qualifying surveys (with the typos lol). Interesting how fluent French is a plus. The girl my ex in grad school cheated on me with was a chemistry phd that went to work in the clark, nj facility.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2013)

> Super interesting. Thank you for posting. I wonder if this is the position that also designs and posts the qualifying surveys (with the typos lol). Interesting how fluent French is a plus.


 It actually makes sense. L'Oreal is a French company, after all. I actually work for a company owned by a corporation based in France, and I barely have any thing to do with the parent company, but I can still see where knowing French would be useful around here.


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought so too (that it was super interesting). A lot of people recently were wondering how and why the surveys were so hard to get into and why they DQ and what they're looking for. I thought this might answer some questions (it did for me!).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2013)

Recieved my compensation for the acne study today. Nothing amazing, that's for sure and certainly not worth the damage that happened on my face. 1. Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 $53 2. LancÃ´me Hypnose Star $28 3. Loreal HIp color truth eyeliner brown $8.79 4. Maybelline dual pencil sharpener $4.99 Total:$94.78 What a disappointment. But oh well, I'm just going to add everything to my trade list. I find it weird that they sent an anti-aging product again, that I'll never use because I'm 22.


----------



## AsianGirl (Aug 22, 2013)

Just found out about this and signed up. I used to live one town over in Westfield up until about 2 years ago; how convenient would that have been!

*fingers crossed* for good studies coming my way!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 22, 2013)

> Recieved my compensation for the acne study today. Nothing amazing, that's for sure and certainly not worth the damage that happened on my face. 1. Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 $53 2. LancÃ´me Hypnose Star $28 3. Loreal HIp color truth eyeliner brown $8.79 4. Maybelline dual pencil sharpener $4.99 Total:$94.78 What a disappointment. But oh well, I'm just going to add everything to my trade list. I find it weird that they sent an anti-aging product again, that I'll never use because I'm 22.


 That's a very good compensation for a home study. The last compensation I got, which was for a week long test, was worth $10. And I got a previous compensation for a two week long cleanser and facial serum study that was worth $15. It stinks that the study affected your face like it did, but you really did get a good compensation. I'm not sure what you expected.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a very good compensation for a home study. The last compensation I got, which was for a week long test, was worth $10. And I got a previous compensation for a two week long cleanser and facial serum study that was worth $15. It stinks that the study affected your face like it did, but you really did get a good compensation. I'm not sure what you expected.


 I know it was a good compensation price wise and I am not trying to offend anyone by saying that its not that good but I personally feel like it wasn't worthy of my skin getting so effed up by the testing products. I know, I know, I choose to do the testing and I am sure that I will get flack for complaining anyway because they don't need to compensate us at all. It just surprises me with the different studies how they decide to compensate and who gets what.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting a compensation like that. When you test these products you are taking a risk. It does suck to have to deal with a bad reaction to a product and have to go through the hassle of trying to clear it up but that's the gamble. I think these products are still in the development phase and this is a cheap way to test it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 22, 2013)

> I know it was a good compensationÂ price wiseÂ and I am not trying to offend anyone by saying that its not that good but I personally feel like it wasn't worthy of my skin getting so effed up by the testing products. I know, I know, I choose to do the testing and I am sure that I will get flack for complaining anyway because they don't need to compensate us at all. It just surprises me with the different studies how they decide to compensate and who gets what.


 I'm definitely not offended. I'm just trying to offer some perspective. Compensations are definitely not equal, and there is no guarantee that the products in a compensation will be right for you at all. The lesson to learn from this might be to stop using a product if it's damaging your skin, because there is a slim chance that the compensation will be worth it. I participate in studies because I think it's fun to test products. In the future, I might think twice about what studies I choose to participate in or whether or not to continue with a study based on the experience of all you gals in the acne study. ETA: I hope your skin has recovered!


----------



## korsis (Aug 22, 2013)

> Recieved my compensation for the acne study today. Nothing amazing, that's for sure and certainly not worth the damage that happened on my face. 1. Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 $53 2. LancÃ´me Hypnose Star $28 3. Loreal HIp color truth eyeliner brown $8.79 4. Maybelline dual pencil sharpener $4.99 Total:$94.78 What a disappointment. But oh well, I'm just going to add everything to my trade list. I find it weird that they sent an anti-aging product again, that I'll never use because I'm 22.


I also love the comp! I'm sorry you had a bad reaction with the products you tested!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely not offended. I'm just trying to offer some perspective. Compensations are definitely not equal, and there is no guarantee that the products in a compensation will be right for you at all. The lesson to learn from this might be to stop using a product if it's damaging your skin, because there is a slim chance that the compensation will be worth it. I participate in studies because I think it's fun to test products. In the future, I might think twice about what studies I choose to participate in or whether or not to continue with a study based on the experience of all you gals in the acne study.
> 
> ETA: I hope your skin has recovered!


 I totally agree, I don't ever want to participate in another acne home study. I am just really glad that we have the trade area of this website. I also think it is really fun to test products too which is why I agree to participating.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an awesome comp. I'm totally excited to get it. FYI, it's absolutely never too early to use anti-aging products. Your age is fine to start using them, and I would actually suggest it to you if you don't have any allergies. Also, I don't think you can trade any of these things. It's against L'Oreal's rules.


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 22, 2013)

I know I have read on this thread several times. But, how do we track our shipments?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 22, 2013)

Quick question, I just qualified for my first at home study, but it doesn't start until September.

Do they stop surveys and pre qualifying things, before and during the study is happening? Or should I still log in and check, like i normally do?


----------



## 3gingers (Aug 22, 2013)

Still check


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question, I just qualified for my first at home study, but it doesn't start until September.
> 
> Do they stop surveys and pre qualifying things, before and during the study is happening? Or should I still log in and check, like i normally do?


 more than likely you won't get any more pre-quals for awhile, but you can def. still get surveys!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2013)

Just a reminder guys, L'oreal has a very strict policy that you are not allowed to barter or sell any compensation you receive from them.


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone know when we can expect to start receiving compensation for the bronzer study? Btw I still use it because I loved it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know when we can expect to start receiving compensation for the bronzer study? Btw I still use it because I loved it!


 It's usually 4-6 weeks, I think, maybe a bit more...so it will probably be a bit. My mom really liked the bronzer, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 23, 2013)

Check your accounts, ladies! It looks like the same cosmetic survey from a few days ago is up again, I'm guessing they still have some open spots. I still DQ'd on the same spot with the same answers though haha.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 23, 2013)

and i don't have it again!  L'oreal hates me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nothing for me!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 23, 2013)

Me neither!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Check your accounts, ladies! It looks like the same cosmetic survey from a few days ago is up again, I'm guessing they still have some open spots. I still DQ'd on the same spot with the same answers though haha.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 23, 2013)

> Recieved my compensation for the acne study today. Nothing amazing, that's for sure and certainly not worth the damage that happened on my face. 1. Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 $53 2. LancÃ´me Hypnose Star $28 3. Loreal HIp color truth eyeliner brown $8.79 4. Maybelline dual pencil sharpener $4.99 Total:$94.78 What a disappointment. But oh well, I'm just going to add everything to my trade list. I find it weird that they sent an anti-aging product again, that I'll never use because I'm 22.


 I got the same compensation.. I felt like the sharpener was really random! How would a beauty expert not already have one or many? lol. I was initially disappointed but then decided that it could be worse. At least it wasn't garnier brand face products which i have previously recieved and not opened. I'm glad we did get the Clarisonic brush head with the study, thats $25 bucks that i would have spent out of my pocket at some point anyway. And I learned that I won't ever accept an acne study again! Ha!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your accounts, ladies! It looks like the same cosmetic survey from a few days ago is up again, I'm guessing they still have some open spots. I still DQ'd on the same spot with the same answers though haha.


 Ha...ditto!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super interesting. Thank you for posting. I wonder if this is the position that also designs and posts the qualifying surveys (with the typos lol). Interesting how fluent French is a plus.
> 
> The girl my ex in grad school cheated on me with was a chemistry phd that went to work in the clark, nj facility.


 I know of someone who was a lipstick chemist at the Clark, NJ location. She was required to take French classes at L'Oreal during her work day.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a very good compensation for a home study. The last compensation I got, which was for a week long test, was worth $10. And I got a previous compensation for a two week long cleanser and facial serum study that was worth $15. It stinks that the study affected your face like it did, but you really did get a good compensation. I'm not sure what you expected.


 That is good compensation. I did a serum study for two weeks and got Essie nail strips and L'Oreal sunscreen.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same compensation.. I felt like the sharpener was really random! How would a beauty expert not already have one or many? lol. I was initially disappointed but then decided that it could be worse. At least it wasn't garnier brand face products which i have previously recieved and not opened. I'm glad we did get the Clarisonic brush head with the study, thats $25 bucks that i would have spent out of my pocket at some point anyway. And I learned that I won't ever accept an acne study again! Ha!


 Actually, I didn't have a sharpener until recently, and the one I just bought doesn't even sharpen my main liner (the Rimmel Scandaleyes Liner) properly. I'll be glad to get this one. But you're probably right in that most people have them. I hope they send me that brown liner as well. I could open up shop just on my own personal inventory of black eyeliner. Any color other than black would be appreciated.


----------



## czacee (Aug 23, 2013)

DQed again. STORY OF MY LIFE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 23, 2013)

> Actually, I didn't have a sharpener until recently, and the one I just bought doesn't even sharpen my main liner (the Rimmel Scandaleyes Liner) properly. I'll be glad to get this one. But you're probably right in that most people have them. I hope they send me that brown liner as well. I could open up shop just on my own personal inventory of black eyeliner. Any color other than black would be appreciated.


 I have one from Urban Decay and its amazing, I never thought I'd say that about a sharpener but... Is amazing! Hahaha hopefully you'll get it. Mine was also brown so fingers crossed for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 23, 2013)

> Recieved my compensation for the acne study today. Nothing amazing, that's for sure and certainly not worth the damage that happened on my face. 1. Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 $53 2. LancÃ´me Hypnose Star $28 3. Loreal HIp color truth eyeliner brown $8.79 4. Maybelline dual pencil sharpener $4.99 Total:$94.78 What a disappointment. But oh well, I'm just going to add everything to my trade list. I find it weird that they sent an anti-aging product again, that I'll never use because I'm 22.


Wow! After all the agony that you all went through and the gals that did the easy nail study received the Pirate's Booty! No sense at all! I would write and tell them the turmoil your skin endured and just see what happens. ..You never know. ...Sorry about that for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 24, 2013)

If you are doing the sunscreen study right now, did you get the survey for the first product today? I'm a little concerned that I didn't, even though the paperwork said to expect it.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 24, 2013)

I did not either.  If I remember correctly this happened to me the last time I did an in home study.  When I logged in the next day it was there and/or it did eventually show up.



> Originally Posted by *rambleginger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are doing the sunscreen study right now, did you get the survey for the first product today? I'm a little concerned that I didn't, even though the paperwork said to expect it.


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not either.  If I remember correctly this happened to me the last time I did an in home study.  When I logged in the next day it was there and/or it did eventually show up.


 

That makes me feel a little better. I'll just keep an eye out then!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same exact compensation. The only thing I was slightly disappointed in was the sharpener. I wore the brown liner and the mascara yesterday. The mascara is really nice!! The liner kind of pulls but was ok.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2013)

If your survey is not up and is supposed to I would send an e-mail. It will show that you tried logging in to do it. The home study surveys do that all the time.


----------



## jacgardens (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been signed up for over a year and have never qualified for any thing. I keep trying though. One of these days hopefully I will get picked.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 24, 2013)

> I have been signed up for over a year and have never qualified for any thing. I keep trying though. One of these days hopefully I will get picked.


 I thinks that's because they are looking for very specific criteria for the studies. Just keep trying, you're bound to get into a study at some point.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am in love with the second sunscreen product I got to test out...anyone have any ideas what it might be or has a suggestion for a similar product?  (It's the small white tube with a clear product that's gel-like in consistency.)


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 25, 2013)

I've searched forever for a good light gel sunscreen! Sunscreen is so greasy.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 25, 2013)

> Oh my gosh, I am in love with the second sunscreen product I got to test out...anyone have any ideas what it might be or has a suggestion for a similar product?Â  (It's the small white tube with a clear product that's gel-like in consistency.)


 Same here - it's fab!! Would love to know what it is, too. This is my first study - is there ever a way to find out?


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2013)

Technically after the study is over, you can peel off the white paper and if it is will have the labeling underneath.  I know some of the people who did the acne product did this and found out what one of the products they were testing was.  Now should you do it that is another question?  I could see on my bottle A there is a certain color stripe at the bottom of the tube and have been staying away from the sunscreen isle because I do not want to know what it is.

I also think I read in the thread that you can ask L'oreal what the products were after the study is complete, but I could be misremembering.

The last sunscreen study I did they made us mail the products back so I never knew for sure what they were.

Hope that helps!



> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here - it's fab!! Would love to know what it is, too. This is my first study - is there ever a way to find out?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2013)

Sometimes they put some of the products in plain tubes though. I don't think there is anything wrong with looking, AFTER the study and surveys are over, though! For example, I was able to tell what some lip products were in a study last year by the packaging (but with no shade or product names, brand only), but the 10 week bb cream, they were all in plain sample bottles so I couldn't find out what the one I was in love with was!

As for asking L'Oreal, I've never heard of anyone being given answers by them, I've heard of many trying and being told that they don't have records of what the products are. 



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Technically after the study is over, you can peel off the white paper and if it is will have the labeling underneath.  I know some of the people who did the acne product did this and found out what one of the products they were testing was.  Now should you do it that is another question?  I could see on my bottle A there is a certain color stripe at the bottom of the tube and have been staying away from the sunscreen isle because I do not want to know what it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 26, 2013)

> Technically after the study is over, you can peel off the white paper and if it is will have the labeling underneath. Â I know some of the people who did the acne product did this and found out what one of the products they were testing was. Â Now should you do it that is another question? Â I could see on my bottle A there is a certain color stripe at the bottom of the tube and have been staying away from the sunscreen isle because I do not want to know what it is. I also think I read in the thread that you can ask L'oreal what the products were after the study is complete, but I could be misremembering. The last sunscreen study I did they made us mail the products back so I never knew for sure what they were. Hope that helps!


 The acne study is the first time I have had a product where you could peel off a label.. Every other time it's been in an unmarked tube. I've never read of anyone being told what the product is.. I wish!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 26, 2013)

Every study that I participated in had plain white generic tubes with nothing under the label.. and I know because I looked lol


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just dq'd on study. Oh well!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ'd on skin type.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing for me.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ on skin type...another day another fail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nothing for me.


 me neither


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ'd on level of perceived prestige of the product in question. I think that's the oddest question I've seen in a pre-qual.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ'd on skin type too.....


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 26, 2013)

DQed on skin type, first question, too! lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> DQ'd on level of perceived prestige of the product in question. I think that's the oddest question I've seen in a pre-qual.


 Level of perceived prestige? Wow, that's a new one!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed on skin type, first question, too! lol


 Me too!  Haha!  Oh, L'Oreal, we want to love you...


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  Haha!  Oh, L'Oreal, we want to love you...


Me three!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQed on skin type, first question, too! lol


 Same here lol


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 26, 2013)

> DQ'd on level of perceived prestige of the product in question. I think that's the oddest question I've seen in a pre-qual.


I Have never seen that question! That is really an odd one! What was that for? I am just curious!


----------



## msladyday (Aug 26, 2013)

womp womp, DQed on skin type....


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm thinking they're looking for a certain age group on this one. Maybe a particular combination of age and skin type. I was really surprised to get past the brand question because I picked Other, and that usually dumps me from these things, but the following questions made me think they're targeting a specific kind of consumer and not really as concerned with testing a product -- that is, testing to see how these products work for that consumer type, not how the products work, period, if that makes sense.


----------



## SherriC (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally qualified........ for the facial moisturizer study!  The L'Oreal gods finally are showing some love, I'm so excited! Good luck to everyone qualifying or who was accepted.


----------



## korsis (Aug 26, 2013)

> I finally qualified........ for the facial moisturizer study!Â  The L'Oreal gods finally are showing some love, I'm so excited! Good luck to everyone qualifying or who was accepted.


Congrats, girl! No survey here!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't even get the survey...because I have a liquid foundation study next week! My first study! Woohoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't even get the survey...because I have a liquid foundation study next week! My first study! Woohoo!


 I'm in it too!  It's the only home study I've qualified for with the exception of the really long BB cream study.


----------



## SherriC (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in it too!  It's the only home study I've qualified for with the exception of the really long BB cream study.


 Yeaaaaaaa!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## SherriC (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats, girl! No survey here!


 Thank you!  I've waited forever it seems.  I'm super excited!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 26, 2013)

No survey here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arbrosepetal (Aug 26, 2013)

Dq'd boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ'd on the first page!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh crap weasel....DQ'd again!  LOL


----------



## missionista (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ here too.  Argh!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

DQ'D!!! One day


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 26, 2013)

No survey...maybe because I checked late, not sure.


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 26, 2013)

Got my compensation for Home Study C13-267, which was a lipstick study. I thought it was a good mix of prestige and mass products so i'm very happy, and not to mention, hey, free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So heres what i got: Garnier Skin Renew Daily Moisture Lotion anti sun damage w/spf 28 L'Oreal Brow Stylist Brow Shaping Duet in Med. brown w/ sharpner! Kiehls Supremely Gentle Eye Makeup Remover Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes Mascara in So Black


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my compensation for Home Study C13-267, which was a lipstick study. I thought it was a good mix of prestige and mass products so i'm very happy, and not to mention, hey, free stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome haul!


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just took a survey on hair I am not sure if I will be getting anything


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2013)

No survey but I am in a study next month. I just check in case there are informational surveys.


----------



## korsis (Aug 26, 2013)

> Got my compensation for Home Study C13-267, which was a lipstick study. I thought it was a good mix of prestige and mass products so i'm very happy, and not to mention, hey, free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So heres what i got: Garnier Skin Renew Daily Moisture Lotion anti sun damage w/spf 28 L'Oreal Brow Stylist Brow Shaping Duet in Med. brown w/ sharpner! Kiehls Supremely Gentle Eye Makeup Remover Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes Mascara in So Black


Sounds great, lucky you! ðŸ’œ


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking they're looking for a certain age group on this one. Maybe a particular combination of age and skin type. I was really surprised to get past the brand question because I picked Other, and that usually dumps me from these things, but the following questions made me think they're targeting a specific kind of consumer and not really as concerned with testing a product -- that is, testing to see how these products work for that consumer type, not how the products work, period, if that makes sense.


 Darn it!  I got this one, made it past the prestige question, past the "which specific product" question, and DQ'ed when they asked about my perceived skin issues.

Rawr!


----------



## RucheChic (Aug 26, 2013)

Im hopping the foundation study will be  in the mail on friday or saturday since Monday is a Holiday.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn it!  I got this one, made it past the prestige question, past the "which specific product" question, and DQ'ed when they asked about my perceived skin issues.
> 
> Rawr!


Ditto..Boo!! I thought I finally might make it into one after a year of being DQ'd!


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 26, 2013)

This random but I just got into a moisturizer study! It's from Sept. 17-30. Pretty shocked I made it in! Didn't get a chance to check the site today so I was surprised to log in and see a survey!


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Im hopping the foundation study will be Â in the mail on friday or saturday since Monday is a Holiday.


 I didn't even think of that! And it starts Tuesday right? My mailman already comes late in the day and extra late after a holiday!


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> This random but I just got into a moisturizer study! It's from Sept. 17-30. Pretty shocked I made it in! Didn't get a chance to check the site today so I was surprised to log in and see a survey!


 Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Holly! It's only my second one so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Thanks Holly! It's only my second one so I'm pretty excited!


 I totally understand! I start my first one next week!! Yay for not dq'ing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 26, 2013)

> DQ'd on level of perceived prestige of the product in question. I think that's the oddest question I've seen in a pre-qual.


 Same here - and I was second guessing myself on what to pick...but still made the "wrong" choice! I'm using a moisturizer that came from CVS but I perceive the brand to be prestige, not mass. Arrrg!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 27, 2013)

Got my compensation for M13-116.

LancÃ´me Exfoliant Fraichelle - Invigorating Body Scrub 6.8 Fl. Oz. $35.00

LancÃ´me Gel Radiance - Clarifying Gel-to-Foam Cleanser 4.2 Fl. Oz. $25.00

LancÃ´me Color Design - Eye Brightening All-In-One  5 Shadow &amp; Liner Palette $49.00 Plum Splendor

LancÃ´me Visionnaire [LR 2412 4%]; Advanced Skin Corrector; Wrinkles - Pores â€“ Evenness 1.7 Oz. $109.00

LancÃ´me Artliner - Precision Point EyeLiner $30.00 Noir

LancÃ´me Hypnose Star - Show-Stopping Volume Mascara $28.00 Noir Midnight

Kiehlâ€™s Ultra Facial Toner 8.4 Oz. $16.00

Vichy Capital Soleil SPF 50 Lightweight Foaming Lotion 4.8 Oz. $28.50


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my compensation for M13-116.
> 
> ...


 Nice!  Which one was M13-116?


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 27, 2013)

Qualified for first time! Moisturizer study. Rather excited!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## korsis (Aug 27, 2013)

> Qualified for first time! Moisturizer study. Rather excited!


Big congrats!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Those are some nice compensations. I can not wait to get qualified for a study. Congrats to all that made it.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Big congrats!!!


 Thank You!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those are some nice compensations. I can not wait to get qualified for a study. Congrats to all that made it.


 Keep in mind the compensation varies wildly and unpredictably.  It's somewhat rare to get so many "luxury" items as compensation.  It's actually more common to get 3-5 products that are a mix of high end and mass, which is still awesome because it's fun to participate in the studies and just a bonus to get free stuff!  Just remember to keep your expectations realistic because people are often disappointed.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 27, 2013)

Just DQ'd on a moisturizer study.  I always hear the loser music from The Price is Right when the DQ screen pops up.  Is that just in my head?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great tip, thanks. I think I will be excited to just qualify and the items are nice bonuses. It's like a game; I love the anticipation!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those are some nice compensations. I can not wait to get qualified for a study. Congrats to all that made it.
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2013)

> This study said that it would be 6 prestige items specifically, the extra 2 were because of the panelist id and pin number mix-up.


 The weird thing is that the pre-qual said five items, but then the actual survey said six. And then we only more or less accidentally found out the reason behind the additional two items. They didn't state the reason in the letter they sent out. They ended up sending out 60% more items than originally stated, and then one of the items was worth over $100, so the whole package could have easily been worth twice as much as originally planned. It was really bizarre.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 27, 2013)

DQed on the moisturizer study as well.  Le sigh...and I was doing so well on it to.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, the L'Oreal gods have smiled down upon me.  I have finally qualified for the foundation study.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 28, 2013)

DQ'd on the foundation study...for the third time!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

Not feeling the L'oreal love. No surveys for me for days!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats! Is this your first study?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not feeling the L'oreal love. No surveys for me for days!


 We're in the same boat!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DQ'd on the foundation study...for the third time!


 lol same! Got an email from them saying they'd changed the qualification requirements so I went back and answered the questions the same exact way I had the first 2 times. Still DQ'd. Why are you taunting us, L'Oreal?!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 28, 2013)

> We're in the same boat!


 Yup! Me too!


----------



## korsis (Aug 28, 2013)

> lol same! Got an email from them saying they'd changed the qualification requirements so I went back and answered the questions the same exact way I had the first 2 times. Still DQ'd. Why are you taunting us, L'Oreal?!


Lol! I don't know what's better: to dq 3x the same survey or to not even get any surveys!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

nooooooo my first study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 28, 2013)

To everyone in the liquid foundation study next week... *This e-mail is to adviseÂ you thatÂ C13-122 HOME Foundation StudyÂ has been postponed until beginning of 2014.Â  You will be contacted once new dates have been confirmed.Â Â * I got excited for my first study and now I'm like....blah. *sad face*


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least we know it's there, just far far in the distance.  That's not very comforting right now though!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GRRRRRR!  I'm kinda angry about this because in the last 4 weeks since I qualified for this study several other at home study surveys have been sent but I didn't get a chance to even DQ from them because I was scheduled for this one


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

> GRRRRRR!Â  I'm kinda angry about this because in the last 4 weeks since I qualified for this study several other at home study surveys have been sent but I didn't get a chance to even DQ from them because I was scheduled for this one :icon_mad:


 That irritates me too. I'm over this test panel. It's way more fun to test what I want through trades lol!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 28, 2013)

> Just DQ'd on a moisturizer study.Â  I always hear the loser music from The Price is Right when the DQ screen pops up.Â  Is that just in my head?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No,I hear the same music quite frequently! But on the moisturizer survey, it was because I didn't have the correct answer for if my moisturizer had sunscreen or not. I answer honestly and I get booted. If I went with my gut, I would get in.I cannot be dishonest!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 28, 2013)

I haven't had a survey in ages...


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 28, 2013)

> > > nooooooo my first study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> >
> >
> > GRRRRRR!Â  I'm kinda angry about this because in the last 4 weeks since I qualified for this study several other at home study surveys have been sent but I didn't get a chance to even DQ from them because I was scheduled for this one :icon_mad:
> ...


 I concur! I've been like oh well nothing to dq from but I have this study coming up so its ok... oh well that us the nature of these things.


----------



## czacee (Aug 28, 2013)

HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY QUALIFIED!!!

It's a Face Powder One Product Foundation Study. I'm sooooooo excited. Wishing the compensation would be good. This is my first ever study!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liljoybodoi (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello! New here! Just recently received a thank you for doing 5 surveys! I couldn't believe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ Nice! Hypnose Star is my favorite mascara. ETA: Welcome!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 28, 2013)

I finished the face serum study last week and I have already received my participation gift. I was shocked to see it so soon since they estimated 3-4 weeks.

Stock photos since I did not want to mess with my camera or phone...

I received a pair of Expert Lash false eyelashes...can't wait to try these!






and a 8 color Expert Wear eyeshadow pallet called Hushed Tints.






Not bad for a very easy 6 day trial! Crossing my fingers I qualify for another soon, it took me a long time just to secure this one...but I am preaching to the choir here...haha.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone who let them look at their Pinterest remember what they said about the compensation and remember when they were going to send them out? I can't even remember when I said I would let them look at my Pinterest!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finished the face serum study last week and I have already received my participation gift. I was shocked to see it so soon since they estimated 3-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I received the same one


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone who let them look at their Pinterest remember what they said about the compensation and remember when they were going to send them out? I can't even remember when I said I would let them look at my Pinterest!


 i just remember they'd said we'd get one....i'm no help! lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 28, 2013)

> i just remember they'd said we'd get one....i'm no help! lol


 they said 3 to 4 weeks and it's been almost 5 weeks so any day now!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> Hello! New here! Just recently received a thank you for doing 5 surveys! I couldn't believe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love it!!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> HOLY MOLY! I FINALLY QUALIFIED!!! It's a Face Powder One Product Foundation Study. I'm sooooooo excited. Wishing the compensation would be good. This is my first ever study!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!! ðŸ’™ðŸŽˆðŸ’œ


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> To everyone in the liquid foundation study next week... *This e-mail is to adviseÂ you thatÂ C13-122 HOME Foundation StudyÂ has been postponed until beginning of 2014.Â  You will be contacted once new dates have been confirmed.Â Â * I got excited for my first study and now I'm like....blah. *sad face*


This sucks, so sorry!!! ðŸ»


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone know how long you have to wait after you complete a home study to start getting pre-quals for new ones? Lipstick study ends today..just curious when I'll start to see surveys again!


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> Anyone know how long you have to wait after you complete a home study to start getting pre-quals for new ones? Lipstick study ends today..just curious when I'll start to see surveys again!


I want to know that too! My bronzer study ended 2 weeks ago and I have not received any surveys since then!!!


----------



## erind61103 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm in the same boat with the foundation study that got switched to 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there have been at least 5 other home studies since we qualified for that one we could have had a chance at... Siiiiigh.... Would be nice if they sent us something for our trouble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know how long you have to wait after you complete a home study to start getting pre-quals for new ones? Lipstick study ends today..just curious when I'll start to see surveys again!
> I want to know that too! My bronzer study ended 2 weeks ago and I have not received any surveys since then!!! You will still be able to do informational surveys and prequal for informational surveys, but you won't get prequals for product studies until the projected start date of the study is 30 days from the end of your most recent product study.  I'd suggest to keep checking, because you can do informational.


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> You will still be able to do informational surveys and prequal for informational surveys, but you won't get prequals for product studies until the projected startÂ date of the study is 30 days from the end of your most recent product study.Â  I'd suggest to keep checking, because you can do informational.


Thank you! Good to know! ðŸ˜€


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 29, 2013)

had a prequalifier for a 'possible' coming study. seems it was the foundation one you guys were talking about?

I thought i got so far, it was so weird...but then I got DQed on brand. curse my fancy taste lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 29, 2013)

No studies for me


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 29, 2013)

Dq'd on brand ugghhh! ðŸ˜


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 29, 2013)

No studies for me today!


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 29, 2013)

Finished sunscreen study on tues.... just got a prequel for foundation study fdsq on brand


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 29, 2013)

Nothing for me today, either.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 29, 2013)

DQ'ed on brand for foundation for the "possible" study.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone not been getting any surveys? I haven't even gotten one in the last week or so? What's going on? I think Loreal hates me.


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't either Amanda.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 30, 2013)

I got the foundation one but dq'd. I was surprised because I am in the sunscreen study. I would have probably had to wear some strange colored thing for a while and I am super tan right now despite my minimum SPF 30 sunblock on a daily basis and my skin color varies day to day, constantly lighter and darker


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope. I haven't either Amanda.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

No surveys for me either since 2 weeks... ðŸ˜¢


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 30, 2013)

> I want to know that too! My bronzer study ended 2 weeks ago and I have not received any surveys since then!!!


I received an invitation for a new survey 1 week after completing my very first study. I would not rely on an email invitation, although that is what I surprisingly received. Check online several times a day! That is the only way to ensure that you are up to date, so to speak.


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 30, 2013)

> I want to know that too! My bronzer study ended 2 weeks ago and I have not received any surveys since then!!!


I received an invitation for a new survey 1 week after completing my very first study,but I D/Q'd, of course. It wasn't informational, so it may have been an error. I would not rely on an email invitation, although that is what I surprisingly received. Check online several times a day! That is the only way to ensure that you are up to date, so to speak.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got a prequalification survey for an upcoming survey.  Made it to If &amp; When...  I hope it's a WHEN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep!!! Just made it to if and when


----------



## arbrosepetal (Aug 30, 2013)

> Just got a prequalification survey for an upcoming survey. Â Made it to If &amp; When... Â I hope it's a WHEN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Good luck, ladies!


 Me too but then when I hit complete I got an error. Hope that don't hurt me I love doing loreal surveys.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey I actually got through to the end, let's hope this happens I love testing foundations


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 30, 2013)

Got to " if and when" response! whoohoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay, I got an If and When, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's crazy because I've only used one foundation from that list.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats ladies!! No survey for me though


----------



## tameloy (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay! Got if and when for the foundation study.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 30, 2013)

I received an If and When too! Hooray! I feel like I've scored for the day LOL


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone actually ever heard back from an "if &amp; when"?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2013)

> Has anyone actually ever heard back from an "if &amp; when"?


 Yes! On an eyeliner study. And then they had a second round of qualifying questions after pre-qualifying that DQ'd me from it.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

If and when on foundation survey for me!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 30, 2013)

> Yes! On an eyeliner study. And then they had a second round of qualifying questions after pre-qualifying that DQ'd me from it.


 It soo frustrating that they make these studys soo hard to get into.


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard back of the when and if for clarisonic?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Has anyone heard back of the when and if for clarisonic?


 Nope I haven't. I also had an if and when for the clarisonic one. In other news, I had an if and when for the foundation prequal. Yay! XD


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 30, 2013)

If and when for me too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm seems like everyone is getting the if and when. I think they might just be collecting information, not actually pre-qualifying anyone for a study.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 30, 2013)

> Has anyone heard back of the when and if for clarisonic?


 Nope... Im still waiting too. ðŸ˜


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm seems like everyone is getting the if and when. I think they might just be collecting information, not actually pre-qualifying anyone for a study.


 Agreed, I just got an if and when too!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 30, 2013)

If and when for me!


----------



## Yesenias27 (Aug 30, 2013)

so i got  the makeup survey today..again..i got it yesterday also and i dq'd on it..today i dqd when it asked me if i wear long wearing foundation..i put no and then it said i dq'd..so then  i noticed at the bottom left their is a link that shows BACK..so i clicked that..and the foundtion question showed up again..and i put in the other option was yes i wear long wearing foundation..then i the next question showed..in the end i did not dq..it said they will email me..so did i cheat my way to qualify..anyone ever do what i did


----------



## korsis (Aug 30, 2013)

> so i got Â the makeup survey today..again..i got it yesterday also and i dq'd on it..today i dqd when it asked me if i wear long wearing foundation..i put no and then it said i dq'd..so then Â i noticed at the bottom left their is a link that shows BACK..so i clicked that..and the foundtion question showed up again..and i put in the other option was yes i wear long wearing foundation..then i the next question showed..in the end i did not dq..it said they will email me..so did i cheat my way to qualify..anyone ever do what i did


Lol! How funny! Never realized there is a back-button! Anyway this is just a if and when thing, so maybe it's never gonna even happen.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 30, 2013)

For the first time ever... I just got an If and When!! I've never not DQ'd before, this is a whole new feeling to me and I like it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 30, 2013)

also got an if and when!!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! On an eyeliner study. And then they had a second round of qualifying questions after pre-qualifying that DQ'd me from it.


 I just got an 'if/when' and I'm sure I'll get dq'd on the next set of qualifiers IF they do end up doing one lol. That's just my luck haha.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the first time ever... I just got an If and When!! I've never not DQ'd before, this is a whole new feeling to me and I like it!


 Same!!!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 30, 2013)

I got the if when too!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoooo made it through the 'if &amp; when'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 30, 2013)

I got if and when


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Aug 30, 2013)

DQed


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 30, 2013)

I got if and when as well!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 30, 2013)

If and when also! Do the "if and when" actually ever happen, or no? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 30, 2013)

Got an If and When! Hope it happens...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea I think they are just collecting information but it will be nice to actually participate in study. I am itching for some great surprises, lol.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 31, 2013)

No survey for me!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Aug 31, 2013)

> If and when also! Do the "if and when" actually ever happen, or no? lol


 I had informational surveys after if and whens. One survey was compensated, another was a 1 of 5. This one might be a home study. Who knows!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 31, 2013)

Got my compensation for the sunscreen study (that was fast!)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an If and When! Hope it happens...


Me to.  Sounded like it was for foundation.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 1, 2013)

I DQ on first set of hair questions. Either I'm too old or the wrong race not sure which


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Sep 2, 2013)

Did anyone save the instructions that showed once for the powder foundation study? C13-286? I forgot to paste after copying -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PickyPlease9114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone save the instructions that showed once for the powder foundation study? C13-286? I forgot to paste after copying -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think it was anything too terribly important... I'm just following the instruction sheet I received with the product.


----------



## PickyPlease9114 (Sep 2, 2013)

> I don't think it was anything too terribly important... I'm just following the instruction sheet I received with the product.


 oh ok! I haven't gotten it yet. I just wanted to check cause it all-caps that we wouldnt see it again and to print it. which was weird lol


----------



## lovesdogs (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been a member for 4 or more years. I have never been invited. Just this week I was sent a email asking me to apply for yet another evaluation. Guess what!!!! I was turned down once again. I don't know who they want in there test panels, I can tell everyone it's not been me.


----------



## korsis (Sep 3, 2013)

> I have been a member for 4 or more years. I have never been invited. Just this week I was sent a email asking me to apply for yet another evaluation. Guess what!!!! I was turned down once again. I don't know who they want in there test panels, I can tell everyone it's not been me.


Wow! I would never be so patient and wait for 4 years! That's crazy! Are you using make-up and skin care products? From my experience its easier to get in a study if you use high end cosmetics. They want a LancÃ´me user instead of a revlon user, you know what I mean?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovesdogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been a member for 4 or more years. I have never been invited. Just this week I was sent a email asking me to apply for yet another evaluation. Guess what!!!! I was turned down once again. I don't know who they want in there test panels, I can tell everyone it's not been me.
> ...


----------



## PixelatedToys (Sep 3, 2013)

I got mine on Saturday too!  Same stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I actually really like the mascara, and the brush thingie (I'm blanking on the proper name) is something I can use.  My old one didn't have a handle anymore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 3, 2013)

> NOt really, there have been quite a few studies in which they have been looking specifically for drugstore products. It's all over the place. Since L'Oreal has so many different lines, they do studies/surveys on a whole range. I've done a product test on Color Whisper vs. Lip Butters, the bb cream test included 10 different ones one of which was definitely Garnier, etc. Definitely not just about high end. lovesdogs, are you checking the site regularly, or just waiting until you get emails? Because they really only send out emails when they are having trouble filling a certain type of slot...


I spent the first 7-8 months waiting for an email to be notified of surveys.. And then I found out on here that those are rarely sent Out and to check 1â€“2 times a day for best luck. I have been in a few studies since then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

Just received compensation for the lipstick study!

L'Oreal Voluminous Power Volume 24H Mascara in Black Noi

L'Oreal True Match Super Blendable Crayon Concealer in Light/Medium

I'd post pics, but I'm running late for work! I'll post them when I get back tonight




All in all, interesting compensation. I'm not meh but I'm not wowed. Or possibly I'm both? LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2013)

> Just received compensation for the lipstick study! L'Oreal Voluminous Power Volume 24H Mascara in Black Noi L'Oreal True Match Super Blendable Crayon Concealer in Light/Medium I'd post pics, but I'm running late for work! I'll post them when I get back tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All in all, interesting compensation. I'm not meh but I'm not wowed. Or possibly I'm both? LOL


 Already?? Off to check my mail!


----------



## lovesdogs (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, suggestions about the L'Oreal test panel. Yes I use makeup, skin ect.. everything from drugstore to texpensive ,


----------



## lovesdogs (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sorry about the previous reply I hit the send by mistake. I do use all kinds of makeup and skin products. I answer the questions they ask truthfully. I did change my email account but everything else is the same. I haven't a clue why I have not been picked. When I get a offer it says they have a new trial and answer the questions to see if you it if you qualify. I go though and answer the questions and it always says, Sorry you didn't get into this study. I'll keep answering their questions and I'll get picked sometime. It doesn't take that long to answer the questions they ask you. I have nothing to lose. Thanks again for all your reply's, I was really supprised when I saw all the ones that took the time to give me there thoughts.


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 3, 2013)

I just signed up for this! So, I can't read everything in the thread but how long did it take for them to get back to you?


----------



## birdiebijou (Sep 3, 2013)

Got the compensation today for the sunscreen study - a Maybelline mascara and a Maybelline brow brush thingy (technical term). This was my first study and it wasn't super involved so I think it's adequate compensation. I'm just excited - I mean, they send you free stuff to try and then they send you more free stuff to thank you? Pretty frickin' awesome if you ask me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Sep 3, 2013)

All day today it says "under maintenance". Is it just me?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 4, 2013)

> I just signed up for this! So, I can't read everything in the thread but how long did it take for them to get back to you?


 It varies. I got the welcome email after exactly a week, while my mom got hers in less than 24 hours upon signing up.


----------



## puppyluv (Sep 4, 2013)

I finally was able to sign up for this! I was happy to see there were lots of surveys to fill out, but nothing came from any of them. If it just says thank you for your time, do that mean you are disqualified? What is the trick here ladies? Thanks!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally was able to sign up for this! I was happy to see there were lots of surveys to fill out, but nothing came from any of them. If it just says thank you for your time, do that mean you are disqualified? What is the trick here ladies?

Thanks!
I think those ar get to know you surveys.  My coworker just signed up and had a bunch of them.  If it says something like " Unfortunately you are not right for this...", that would be a DQ.  But thank you for your time by itself, sounds like a get to know you thing.


----------



## korsis (Sep 4, 2013)

> I finally was able to sign up for this! I was happy to see there were lots of surveys to fill out, but nothing came from any of them. If it just says thank you for your time, do that mean you are disqualified? What is the trick here ladies? Thanks!


These are just the first surveys for basics about you and not for qualifying for a study. Now keep logging in everyday to see if there is new surveys for studies! Good luck!!!


----------



## PixelatedToys (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a huge dork, but I'm actually happier about being allowed to keep the sunscreen samples than about the compensation, though I do love the mascara!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I needed some new sunscreen for the upcoming fall weekends when I'm stuck outside for 12 hour days!  (yay Texas and your never ending sun and heat)


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got an email that I'm a member to this and took the initial surveys. The "get to know you" kinda things. Can't wait to do an actual test! The compensation looks pretty cool! My question is, how often do I need to be checking for new surveys?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2013)

> I just got an email that I'm a member to this and took the initial surveys. The "get to know you" kinda things. Can't wait to do an actual test! The compensation looks pretty cool! My question is, how often do I need to be checking for new surveys?


 Honestly, if you don't want to miss something? Every few hours, starting at about 6am until 2pm Pacific. Sometimes entire weeks will go by with nothing, and then there will suddenly be three in one day.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Honestly, if you don't want to miss something? Every few hours, starting at about 6am until 2pm Pacific. Sometimes entire weeks will go by with nothing, and then there will suddenly be three in one day.


 Thanks! I can't wait to get picked to do something!


----------



## tessak (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone thinks they tested Lancome's new Dreamtone serums. Here's their description from Lancome: 

Quote: Introducing New DreamTone, 3 barely-tinted serums to visibly correct dark spots, color imperfections and uneven skin tone. DreamTone is the next generation of dark spot correction. So powerful, 72% of women dare to bare their skin.*

IMMEDIATELY:
â€¢ 74% saw glowing skin*
7 DAYS:
â€¢ 70% noticed a more even skin tone*
4 WEEKS:
â€¢ 69% saw the appearance of dark spots reduced*
8 WEEKS:
â€¢ 78% saw color imperfections reduced* 

Color Correction specific to your skin tone: Imperfections like redness, sallowness and acne marks are visibly reduced.

*All results based on global self-assessments of women of multiple ethnicities in an 8-week study.  72% reflects 8 weeks of use.

Customized for all skin tones: fair, medium &amp; dark 
1 
Customized for fair skin tone
- Dark Spots
- Uneven Skin Tone
- Redness 

 2 
Customized for medium skin tone
- Dark Spots
- Uneven Skin Tone
- Sallowness

3 
Customized for dark skin tone
- Dark Spots
- Uneven Skin Tone
- Acne &amp; Blemish Marks

 



 (image from Lancome)

There are three shades (fair, medium and dark) and swatches look like this:



 (image from Beautezine)


----------



## korsis (Sep 8, 2013)

Was there a serum study that took 8 weeks?


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 8, 2013)

lol i want that stuff!!!! it looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Sep 9, 2013)

That looks amazing but I never buy into fading creams/serums.


----------



## tessak (Sep 9, 2013)

> Was there a serum study that took 8 weeks?


 This blog post  described a study with more than 4,400 participants and another with 1,500, so I imagine there were many and some were probably shorter because they dealt with other issues than the product's impact on spots/hyperpigmentation. But really I have no idea and I don't think I've ever seen anyone on this thread mention any study as long as eight weeks. LancÃ´me apparently said this product took seven years to develop.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was there a serum study that took 8 weeks?

This blog post  described a study with more than 4,400 participants and another with 1,500, so I imagine there were many and some were probably shorter because they dealt with other issues than the product's impact on spots/hyperpigmentation.

But really I have no idea and I don't think I've ever seen anyone on this thread mention any study as long as eight weeks. LancÃ´me apparently said this product took seven years to develop. 
There was a 10 week BB cream study, but I haven't heard of anyone on here having that long of a serum study.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2013)

Just DQ'd on a Facial Serum study. I dq'd on the question, when do I use it? lol


----------



## arbrosepetal (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow it's not even 10 am and I already dq'd yuck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just DQ'd on a Facial Serum study. I dq'd on the question, when do I use it? lol
I dq'd same place


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 9, 2013)

I had two home study surveys up. Dqd on both. Ugh.


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 9, 2013)

2 Dqs for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2013)

Double DQ! I'm really wanting a study too, since the one I (finally!) qualified for was "postponed"    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Patience has never been my best virtue!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dq'd


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Double DQ! I'm really wanting a study too, since the one I (finally!) qualified for was "postponed" Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Patience has never been my best virtue!Â


 Same situation! Except I only had one survey show up in mine. I so wanna get into a study...I'm still sad that the foundation one got postponed!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same situation! Except I only had one survey show up in mine. I so wanna get into a study...I'm still sad that the foundation one got postponed!

At least it wasn't cancelled altogether, which has happened before.  So it could be worse! There is my positive thinking for the day. hehe


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just DQ'd on a Facial Serum study. I dq'd on the question, when do I use it? lol

yep same here!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 9, 2013)

DQ'ed on the same question as everyone else....geez!


----------



## korsis (Sep 9, 2013)

No survey here! :-(


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 9, 2013)

DQ'd on the serum study on what brand I use.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 9, 2013)

I was supposed to be in a foundation study a few weeks ago that was postponed to a "later date." I'm still waiting to hear and am not getting any surveys in the meantime since I guess I'm technically booked. Meh. Just my luck. Wasn't sure if anyone else got into that one too, but I suspect it was just me on these forums.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was supposed to be in a foundation study a few weeks ago that was postponed to a "later date." I'm still waiting to hear and am not getting any surveys in the meantime since I guess I'm technically booked. Meh. Just my luck. Wasn't sure if anyone else got into that one too, but I suspect it was just me on these forums.

If you're talking about study C13-122 that was postponed, I'm in the same boat-- however I had both surveys pop up today.  It may be that the demographic information from the initial account surveys automatically DQ'd you from even getting the pre-qualification surveys that showed up today, but I don't think it was the postponed foundation study that is the culprit (assuming you're referring to C13-122)


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on the serum study on what brand I use.

Dq'ed there too.. I feel like that's an odd question.  Whatever.  I switch facial serums all the time, I probably should have left it blank.


----------



## BisousDarling (Sep 9, 2013)

Nothing like getting up in the morning and DQ'ing on surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Dq'ed there too.. I feel like that's an odd question.  Whatever.  I switch facial serums all the time, I probably should have left it blank.

Yeah, I hate it when the question asks about the brand or "type" of product (e.g. powder/cream/liquid foundation) and only lets us choose one option, because most of us rotate products or try new ones all the time, and it's so hard trying to decide which answer choice to choose.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I hate it when the question asks about the brand or "type" of product (e.g. powder/cream/liquid foundation) and only lets us choose one option, because most of us rotate products or try new ones all the time, and it's so hard trying to decide which answer choice to choose.

It's definitely tricky to decide which to choose when I use multiple brands.  I try to imagine which they'd be most interested in, but I'm usually wrong! haha!

I can see why they do it though.. or else greedy people would check everything to ensure they qualify.  It would be nice if they would let us pick up to 3 or something though.


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 9, 2013)

DQ'd, too.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's definitely tricky to decide which to choose when I use multiple brands.  I try to imagine which they'd be most interested in, but I'm usually wrong! haha!

I can see why they do it though.. or else greedy people would check everything to ensure they qualify.  It would be nice if they would let us pick up to 3 or something though.

Yeah, same lol. I'm the least "adventurous" with eyeshadow and even with that I have at least 4-5 brands that I'll rotate through regularly. Letting us pick up to 3 would definitely be nice but it's probably only something they'd implement if they started having trouble filling all the testing spots, which I don't see happening haha.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 9, 2013)

> If you're talking about study C13-122 that was postponed, I'm in the same boat-- however I had both surveys pop up today. Â It may be that the demographic information from the initial account surveys automatically DQ'd you from even getting the pre-qualification surveys that showed up today, but I don't think it was the postponed foundation study that is the culprit (assuming you're referring to C13-122)


 Thanks. I just checked, and mine was C13-339 that was supposed to start 8/23. For all I know that's a facet of the same one you are talking about, but I don't remember anyone else saying they got in the same one I did at that time. No big deal, was just looking forward to a test! It's been a while.


----------



## breech (Sep 9, 2013)

D'qd... Serum on what time I use one. Started in feb but no studies so far... Not even a count of 5 on the informational surveys... So sad


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dq'd twice! But I guess I wasn't really planning on getting in with the first 2 surveys I've taken either. Lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 9, 2013)

No survey for me




sadness lol


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 9, 2013)

DQ'd on the serum survey.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2013)

And a DQ for me as well! Happy Monday! LOL


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 9, 2013)

How do you know if something is an informational survey? For example, I had 2 different things in my list to do. One was clearly marked for a home study. Was the other one an informational survey? You wouldn't think you could disqualify for an informational survey...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you know if something is an informational survey? For example, I had 2 different things in my list to do. One was clearly marked for a home study. Was the other one an informational survey? You wouldn't think you could disqualify for an informational survey...
You have to qualify for an informational survey just like a home study. The beginning will say something about a screener for an informational study, and if you dq it happens just like with a home study (and you DQ allll the time, or at least I do). If you make it through, you get a confirmation screen.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 9, 2013)

> How do you know if something is an informational survey? For example, I had 2 different things in my list to do. One was clearly marked for a home study. Was the other one an informational survey? You wouldn't think you could disqualify for an informational survey...


 You can disqualify for an informational survey. Sometimes informational surveys have prequalifications you can disqualify from. It will indicate if it's a home study or an informational. Home studiesusually have dates on them. If it wasn't marked, I would think that it's for an informational study.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks! This is all new to me and it doesn't really give you much info on the site.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally!!!! Just qualified for the body sunscreen.


----------



## korsis (Sep 9, 2013)

> Finally!!!! Just qualified for the body sunscreen.


Congrats!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their bronzer compensation yet?


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten their bronzer compensation yet?

I haven't, I really hope it arrives soon though!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten their bronzer compensation yet?

I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten my pinterest compensation yet. So I'm waiting for 2 of them.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't, I really hope it arrives soon though!

Me too!  It is shipping to my house and I really want my mom to bring it with her when they come to my college for homecoming weekend, in like two weeks.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 9, 2013)

DQ'ed on both.


----------



## korsis (Sep 9, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten their bronzer compensation yet?


Nope! Waiting excitedly!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 9, 2013)

> I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten my pinterest compensation yet. So I'm waiting for 2 of them.Â


 I was just logging in to ask you girls about the bronzer and pinterest comps!! I'm waiting on both as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten myi pinterest compensation yet. So I'm waiting for 2 of them. 

I was just logging in to ask you girls about the bronzer and pinterest comps!! I'm waiting on both as well. 
I'm waiting on one and my mom is waiting on the other! We both have the UPS mychoice thing and no notification on either, yet.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

I emailed l'oreal asking when they will be sent out... just because i'm curious! We'll see what they say. They probably won't email back right away, or just won't know when they're going to send them.


----------



## czacee (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi. So I qualified for a foundation powder study. It's supposed to start on Sept. 5. But when I checked my account, no pending schedule was stated there which was odd because when I checked my account on Sept. 4, there was a schedule for me for that particular study. please help. this is the first tuime I have ever qualified for something so I don't have an idea how things work. Is this just normal? That study is supposed to end Sept. 12. When do I get a survey regarding that?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *czacee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi. So I qualified for a foundation powder study. It's supposed to start on Sept. 5. But when I checked my account, no pending schedule was stated there which was odd because when I checked my account on Sept. 4, there was a schedule for me for that particular study. please help. this is the first tuime I have ever qualified for something so I don't have an idea how things work. Is this just normal? That study is supposed to end Sept. 12. When do I get a survey regarding that?

Did you already receive the product your testing and started sampling it? If you did and are doing what your directions told you then you should get the survey on sept 12. 

Just curious if you haven't gotten your test product are you apart of the foundation study that got postponed?


----------



## wadedl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes it is normal for it to disappear. You need to log in on the 12th to do the survey and if it is not there e-mail them to let them know.

Has everyone received your items for STLU 13-285? That is set to start Friday and its still not here.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it is normal for it to disappear. You need to log in on the 12th to do the survey and if it is not there e-mail them to let them know.

Has everyone received your items for STLU 13-285? That is set to start Friday and its still not here.

When I do home studies I usually get the product i'm testing the week of the study, so I'm sure you'll get it sometime this week.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to qualify for an informational survey just like a home study. The beginning will say something about a screener for an informational study, and if you dq it happens just like with a home study (and you DQ allll the time, or at least I do). If you make it through, you get a confirmation screen.

LOL - you have the logistics of the system down pat! Nice!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok I applied for the at skin survey and at the end it asked if i used mascara and foundation ect. and I applied yes. Do you think they are looking for people who don't use those products or just not people in my age group?? 30-40?


----------



## korsis (Sep 10, 2013)

> Ok I applied for the at skin survey and at the end it asked if i used mascara and foundation ect. and I applied yes. Do you think they are looking for people who don't use those products or just not people in my age group?? 30-40?


Did you just register new?


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I applied for the at skin survey and at the end it asked if i used mascara and foundation ect. and I applied yes. Do you think they are looking for people who don't use those products or just not people in my age group?? 30-40?

None of us know!  It could be any combination of that.  Who knows what they're thinking about over there @ the testing site... haha.  It is possible that the slots for your combination of age/ethnicity/product-type have been filled. Keep checking and you'll get one eventually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally!!!! Just qualified for the body sunscreen.

me too! first one


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
me too! first one


----------



## LoniFerris (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got a ups alert for a 2 pound package arriving tomorrow! I wonder if it is for the nail study I never got to do or the Pinterest comp? Anyone else getting a shipment?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's the email I got back from L'Oreal asking when the bronzer compensation and the pinterest compensation would be getting sent out.

The compensation for C13-271 was just sent out you should receive that any day. We are currently working on mailing out the Pintrest compensation will be sent out by the end of this week. 

Thank you,
Jane Magie


----------



## korsis (Sep 10, 2013)

> Here's the email I got back from L'Oreal asking when the bronzer compensation and the pinterest compensation would be getting sent out. The compensation for C13-271 was just sent out you should receive that any day. We are currently working on mailing out the Pintrest compensation will be sent out by the end of this week.Â  Thank you, Jane Magie


Oh cool! Excited!


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone received their compensation for- S13-328 facial moisturizer study that started end of July? I have not received mine yet. And several studies after this one, I see have.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the email I got back from L'Oreal asking when the bronzer compensation and the pinterest compensation would be getting sent out.

The compensation for C13-271 was just sent out you should receive that any day. We are currently working on mailing out the Pintrest compensation will be sent out by the end of this week. 

Thank you,
Jane Magie

yay!!! Was wondering when the pinterest comp would be sent out!!!  Awesome news


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 10, 2013)

I DQed for facial serum, which is fine by me. I really want to be a makeup guinea pig, not skincare.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 10, 2013)

DQd as well at how often I use it.


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 10, 2013)

> None of us know! Â It could be any combination of that. Â Who knows what they're thinking about over there @ the testing site... haha. Â It is possible that the slots for your combination of age/ethnicity/product-type have been filled. Keep checking and you'll get one eventually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ty!!!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 10, 2013)

What do u get when your compensated?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 10, 2013)

It just depends... I think it is mostly beauty products such as makeup, facial creams, etc. I have not been lucky to receive anything at moment so this is based on some of the spoilers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do u get when your compensated?

Products from any of L'Oreal's lines (and they have a ton). Makeup, skincare, haircare. Sometimes you get just an item or two, sometimes you get a variety. Sometimes it's drugstore lines (like L'Oreal, itself), sometimes it's Lancome, Kiehls....always different.


----------



## beautyzar (Sep 11, 2013)

> Just DQ'd on a Facial Serum study. I dq'd on the question, when do I use it? lol


----------



## beautyzar (Sep 11, 2013)

I got DQ'd on same exact question and my answer was was not out of the ordinary AT ALL! Pp


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 11, 2013)

> Here's the email I got back from L'Oreal asking when the bronzer compensation and the pinterest compensation would be getting sent out. The compensation for C13-271 was just sent out you should receive that any day. We are currently working on mailing out the Pintrest compensation will be sent out by the end of this week.Â  Thank you, Jane Magie


 awesome!! thanks for asking and updating us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the email I got back from L'Oreal asking when the bronzer compensation and the pinterest compensation would be getting sent out.

The compensation for C13-271 was just sent out you should receive that any day. We are currently working on mailing out the Pintrest compensation will be sent out by the end of this week. 

Thank you,
Jane Magie

Woohoo! I hope I have a package on my doorstep when I stop home for lunch today!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Woohoo! I hope I have a package on my doorstep when I stop home for lunch today! 

I would give it a few days.. Just because they told me they shipped them doesn't mean they aren't just sitting with their shipper waiting to go out. I can't even locate them with ups tracking so I don't think they've been initiated into the shipping system yet.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would give it a few days.. Just because they told me they shipped them doesn't mean they aren't just sitting with their shipper waiting to go out. I can't even locate them with ups tracking so I don't think they've been initiated into the shipping system yet. 

Well I was kind of exaggerating when I said that earlier......way to rain on my parade lol.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 11, 2013)

What is the name of the UPS reverse lookup alert thing-a-ma-bob that you use to see if something is shipping to you? I cannot for the life of me locate it on the thread.


----------



## Chiajanine (Sep 11, 2013)

I DQ'd on everything lately!  grrr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 11, 2013)

Had a quick survey. Now up to 3. I only need two more. Yay! Dq on the other one...


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a 1 of 5 info survey and a prequal home study that I DQ'd on.  I dont even know what the heck it was for.  Never heard of it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a 1 of 5 info survey and a prequal home study that I DQ'd on.  I dont even know what the heck it was for.  Never heard of it.

Same!


----------



## korsis (Sep 11, 2013)

> I had a 1 of 5 info survey and a prequal home study that I DQ'd on.Â  I dont even know what the heck it was for.Â  Never heard of it.


Lol! Same here!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2013)

I got the surveys too. I think it is for those thing like the Clarisonic Opal but an eye version. They could send me one if they would like to but I don't own one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the surveys too. I think it is for those thing like the Clarisonic Opal but an eye version. They could send me one if they would like to but I don't own one.
I think so too, I had to Google it lol.


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 11, 2013)

> Products from any of L'Oreal's lines (and they have a ton). Makeup, skincare, haircare. Sometimes you get just an item or two, sometimes you get a variety. Sometimes it's drugstore lines (like L'Oreal, itself), sometimes it's Lancome, Kiehls....always different.


Ok Ty!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 11, 2013)

> I just got a ups alert for a 2 pound package arriving tomorrow! I wonder if it is for the nail study I never got to do or the Pinterest comp? Anyone else getting a shipment?


 Good luck!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 11, 2013)

> It just depends... I think it is mostly beauty products such as makeup, facial creams, etc. I have not been lucky to receive anything at moment so this is based on some of the spoilers.


Ty for replying. Sounds good. I love loreal mousse foundation Im obsessed!! Hope we qualify soon!!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a ups alert for a 2 pound package arriving tomorrow! I wonder if it is for the nail study I never got to do or the Pinterest comp? Anyone else getting a shipment?

I am getting a 2 pound package tomorrow. I am assuming it is stuff for a sunscreen study I am supposed to start but the numbers don't match.

UPS says 133-T STLU and that is not the sunscreen study number.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am getting a 2 pound package tomorrow. I am assuming it is stuff for a sunscreen study I am supposed to start but the numbers don't match.

UPS says 133-T STLU and that is not the sunscreen study number.

Thats how you track L'Oreal. It's always going to be associated with that little "code". So if you ever want to see if you have compensation coming you put that in the reference part of UPS and then fill out the rest and you can see if anythings coming!


----------



## LoniFerris (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got my package it was for the sunscreen study... Kind of bummed hoped it was a comp!


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 11, 2013)

> Just got my package it was for the sunscreen study... Kind of bummed hoped it was a comp!


 Can you post what you got please? Im doing a sunscreen study on the 18th. I want to see what i'll be looking forward to... or not! Lol Thanks!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 11, 2013)

> Can you post what you got please? Im doing a sunscreen study on the 18th. I want to see what i'll be looking forward to... or not! Lol Thanks!!


 It's probably going to be in a generic bottle so you won't know what your getting that's how all my products I've tested were.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 11, 2013)

I DQed yesterday on the serum home study prequalifier and today, it appeared on my account again. DQed on the same page. Lol!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 11, 2013)

DQ'd on both pre-qual and survey.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 11, 2013)

^^same here


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 11, 2013)

DQ'd on the prequalification thing. :-( I don't think I've ever gotten past the first page so far.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 11, 2013)

*sigh* Someday I won't DQ and be accepted by L'Oreal


----------



## czacee (Sep 11, 2013)

I got through the prequalification survey possibly regarding the Clarisonic Opal. so excitedddddddddd.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *czacee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got through the prequalification survey possibly regarding the Clarisonic Opal. so excitedddddddddd.

Nice!

All that prequal did was make me look it up and wonder if I should look into getting one.  Hah. Do you like yours?  There are some mixed reactions to it (mostly good, though), but I like my Mia and I use an electric toothbrush, so I could imagine there being a benefit.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 11, 2013)

DQ'd from the prequalifier but managed to make it through the serum survey this time, with the same answers as the first time.


----------



## czacee (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice!

All that prequal did was make me look it up and wonder if I should look into getting one.  Hah. Do you like yours?  There are some mixed reactions to it (mostly good, though), but I like my Mia and I use an electric toothbrush, so I could imagine there being a benefit.

Hi. Yup. I love mine. I also have the Clarisonic Mia. It works great for me. The only downside is that it is so freakin expensive. lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *czacee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got through the prequalification survey possibly regarding the Clarisonic Opal. so excitedddddddddd.
how do you like it? Im guessing they are going to send a new product to use with it, like they did for the clarisonic ones.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 11, 2013)

DQ'd on prequalification! Alas! lol


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been curious about trying this out and have been stumped a couple of times when I go to sign up. They ask you about your ethnicity and, for possibly the first time ever, they actually present me with both of my ethnic backgrounds as choices. Unfortunately, these are radio boxes and I can only pick one. Does it matter what I pick? I think both of my backgrounds are generally known for warm skin tones. Does it even matter as they will ask again later on or does it determine what surveys they will have available to me?


----------



## missionista (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm DQing for everything lately.  So discouraging.  Someday, I'll get into one of these things again, right?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been curious about trying this out and have been stumped a couple of times when I go to sign up. They ask you about your ethnicity and, for possibly the first time ever, they actually present me with both of my ethnic backgrounds as choices. Unfortunately, these are radio boxes and I can only pick one. Does it matter what I pick? I think both of my backgrounds are generally known for warm skin tones. Does it even matter as they will ask again later on or does it determine what surveys they will have available to me?

On every survey and pre-qualifier, they ask ethnicity, but you can only ever choose one.  Sometimes we get 2 of the same survey and people will choose different answers because they use more than one item, so you could choose separate ethnic groups when there are doubles.  I would just choose the one you think is most likely to qualify.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2013)

Just completed a 1 in 5 survey on hair...I think that makes four!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been curious about trying this out and have been stumped a couple of times when I go to sign up. They ask you about your ethnicity and, for possibly the first time ever, they actually present me with both of my ethnic backgrounds as choices. Unfortunately, these are radio boxes and I can only pick one. Does it matter what I pick? I think both of my backgrounds are generally known for warm skin tones. Does it even matter as they will ask again later on or does it determine what surveys they will have available to me?

it definitely doesnt affect surveys that much in the future - I've gotten so many surveys where they ask ethnicity and I immediately DQ when I enter Latino/Hispanic so it shouldn't be be a problem in that sense because I still get them to show up lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you post what you got please?
Im doing a sunscreen study on the 18th. I want to see what i'll be looking forward to... or not! Lol

Thanks!!

Oh, im sorry I misunderstood. Thought it was your comp for the study.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On every survey and pre-qualifier, they ask ethnicity, but you can only ever choose one.  Sometimes we get 2 of the same survey and people will choose different answers because they use more than one item, so you could choose separate ethnic groups when there are doubles.  I would just choose the one you think is most likely to qualify.


Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
it definitely doesnt affect surveys that much in the future - I've gotten so many surveys where they ask ethnicity and I immediately DQ when I enter Latino/Hispanic so it shouldn't be be a problem in that sense because I still get them to show up lol

Thanks for the replies! Guess I'll just toss a coin and pick one. I'm surprised that Latino/Hispanic DQs you so often. I was leaning towards choosing that, but I think it might DQ less than Middle Eastern...


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Thanks for the replies! Guess I'll just toss a coin and pick one. I'm surprised that Latino/Hispanic DQs you so often. I was leaning towards choosing that, but I think it might DQ less than Middle Eastern...

I dunno what to pick for that.. I'm mixed race, but "Other" sounds like "Skin color: green" or something.. which I feel would DQ


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Sep 12, 2013)

My mom got her compensation for the bronzer study today.
She got a Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser 3-Way Clean
Color Whisper Lipstick  in One Size Fits Pearl

and L'oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions Mascara in Blackest Black


----------



## korsis (Sep 12, 2013)

> My mom got her compensation for the bronzer study today. She got a Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser 3-Way Clean Color Whisper Lipstick Â in One Size Fits Pearl and L'oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions Mascara in Blackest Black


oh cool! Excited!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 12, 2013)

> My mom got her compensation for the bronzer study today. She got a Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser 3-Way Clean Color Whisper Lipstick Â in One Size Fits Pearl and L'oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions Mascara in Blackest Black


 ^^^^^^ what she said. My mom got the exact same things for the bronzer study. She gave me the color whisper though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mom got her compensation for the bronzer study today.
She got a Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser 3-Way Clean
Color Whisper Lipstick  in One Size Fits Pearl

and L'oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions Mascara in Blackest Black

Yay!  I can't wait now!  Do you know if it's the waterproof mascara?  I don't own a single waterproof mascara so that would make my day.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2013)

Comp for the last lipstick home study.


----------



## korsis (Sep 13, 2013)

> Comp for the last lipstick home study.


Cool! I always wanted to try that one! What did you had to do in the lipstick study? I wonder what I would do if they would send me a color I would normally not wear like a real 80s pink or so... What color was yours?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2013)

My mom got her bronzer compensation!

She got the Garnier cleanser and telescopic mascara that the others got, but her Color Whisper is in PInk Possibilities. She is keeping the cleanser, but gave me the mascara and Color Whisper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoniFerris (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my comp for the moisturizer study! Great comp for an easy study!! Vichy eye cream 40.50 and exfoliating cream 18.00


----------



## LoniFerris (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## JHP07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Got my comp for the moisturizer study! Great comp for an easy study!! Vichy eye cream 40.50 and exfoliating cream 18.00
Nice!


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LoniFerris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Got my comp for the moisturizer study! Great comp for an easy study!! Vichy eye cream 40.50 and exfoliating cream 18.00

Ooooh, very nice compensation!!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 13, 2013)

>


Good for you!! hope i qualify soon!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 13, 2013)

New home study up! DQed like always...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay!  I can't wait now!  Do you know if it's the waterproof mascara?  I don't own a single waterproof mascara so that would make my day.

It wasn't the waterproof one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

...and another DQ!


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 13, 2013)

Ditto^^^^^^^


----------



## hiheather (Sep 13, 2013)

I felt weird typing my age as 22 instead of 21 on the new home study questions. I DQ'd though.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 13, 2013)

No survey to DQ on...ha!


----------



## korsis (Sep 13, 2013)

Quickest dq ever! Lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 13, 2013)

no survey for me - i did get my pinterest comp in the mail today though...

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Products/Skin-Care/Moisturizers/Active-Daily-Moisture-Lotion.aspx


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 16, 2013)

I got my bronzer comp over the weekend:

Garnier 3 in 1 Cleanser

Loreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions

Maybelline Color Whisper in Pink Possibilities

I also got my pinterest comp:

L'Oreal Active Daily Moisturizer


----------



## LoniFerris (Sep 16, 2013)

I got the same comp for Pinterest not too bad for doing nothing!!! Has anyone else got the comp for the nail survey that they didn't get to do? I got an email saying that it would be mailed out but never received anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 16, 2013)

Got the serum for the study that starts on the 20th in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kimeatsfood (Sep 17, 2013)

I finished the powder study last week and did the survey for it on Thursday. Will I get a comp for it soon?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kimeatsfood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished the powder study last week and did the survey for it on Thursday. Will I get a comp for it soon?

I would say give it at least a month.


----------



## czacee (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kimeatsfood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished the powder study last week and did the survey for it on Thursday. Will I get a comp for it soon?

me too! my first study ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so excited! It's not L'Oreal (or is it?) but Allure Beauty Enthusiasts just sent me a "facial skincare product" to test for the next 4 weeks! I sampled it on the back of my hand and I like the results so I have high hopes for what it might do for my face. I also love the cobalt blue bottle that it came in.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Sep 18, 2013)

Still no bronzer comp on my end ;( it was sent out last Monday. I think my roommate stole it, since I just happened to see the garnier 3 in 1 cleanser on her bed the day it shoulda come. Lovely.


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^^ since it comes UPS you can look up the tracking info on their website.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Still no bronzer comp on my end ;( it was sent out last Monday. I think my roommate stole it, since I just happened to see the garnier 3 in 1 cleanser on her bed the day it shoulda come. Lovely.


 It arrived through usps, so we can't track it. Wait a week more. If there's still none, email loreal.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

^^^^ since it comes UPS you can look up the tracking info on their website.

It didn't come UPS it arrived USPS since it was a mailer envelope.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no bronzer comp on my end ;( it was sent out last Monday. I think my roommate stole it, since I just happened to see the garnier 3 in 1 cleanser on her bed the day it shoulda come. Lovely.

Just ask your roommate where she got it and see if she tries to lie to you. I had a roommate who would eat my food and pretend she didn't.


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 18, 2013)

Ahhhh yep, it does. I forgot. I had a roommate that stole my clothes and who knows what else...


----------



## Olga Ok (Sep 19, 2013)

To those who have nasty roommates, I feel for you girls. Been there, done that. Sometimes guys make much better roomies since they don't care about makeup and are usually not home


----------



## arbrosepetal (Sep 19, 2013)

Check your account I just dq'd from a home study. Blah


----------



## korsis (Sep 19, 2013)

DQÂ´d as well...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ'd from some sort of informational hair survey. I think my hair isn't problematic enough.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ from the hair survey as well.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 19, 2013)

I got pretty far on the hair survey, but DQ'd on the products I use. Oh well.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ for me as well.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 19, 2013)

I DQ'd from the hair survey on the second page, I think as soon as I said I'm 30 and white they wanted nothing to do with me!  But I did qualify for a body sunscreen home study that starts next week


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2013)

Dq'd. It asked me what my hair issues were and let me through but when immediately afterwards asked me to narrow to 2 (I only chose 4 the first time), it didn't like it. Hah. Completely wrong 2, I guess.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the hair as well...and my hair has lots of problems!!! LOL


----------



## arbrosepetal (Sep 19, 2013)

Not my lucky day for sure. I dq'd from the hair survey as well


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 19, 2013)

I dq'ed from the hair survey no home study prequilifyer for me


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2013)

DQed


----------



## rachelxoxo (Sep 19, 2013)

I tried asking her and she said she doesn't open other people's mail. Yet you use my beauty products (I had to move em all out of the bathroom and into my room!) and lie to my face about it? Oooook.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried asking her and she said she doesn't open other people's mail. Yet you use my beauty products (I had to move em all out of the bathroom and into my room!) and lie to my face about it? Oooook.

This is exactly the reason that the only roommate I ever had was a man. If I lived with a woman that "borrowed" or used my stuff without asking I would go ballistic.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 19, 2013)

I DQed myself on the sunscreen study because I don't want to be out in the sun these days. It's so hot here that it gives me headaches.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dq'd. It asked me what my hair issues were and let me through but when immediately afterwards asked me to narrow to 2 (I only chose 4 the first time), it didn't like it. Hah. Completely wrong 2, I guess.

same for me. DQd at that point as well. Soory my hair is not gray yet or has any of the other problems (;


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dq on the hair survey for me too!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dq'd


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the hair survey, but in for the home study!


----------



## Dots (Sep 19, 2013)

As far as what I read, just participation and not completion on the hair survey counts as one of 5?!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 19, 2013)

> As far as what I read, just participation and not completion on the hair survey counts as one of 5?!


 No, you will have to complete it.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 19, 2013)

DQ'ed on the hair survey - and no home study for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mbt4712 (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you know if Allure still has product testing openings left? I would love to do one. 

I would appreciate your response.

Thanks,

Christi


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mbt4712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know if Allure still has product testing openings left? I would love to do one. 

I would appreciate your response.

Thanks,

Christi

I have no idea. You can sign up to be a "Beauty Enthusiast" and hope for a survey.

https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=322&amp;r=Ob7MejO_5EeACe_6qdjv3A&amp;a=347&amp;fromdetect=1


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 19, 2013)

> Dq'd. It asked me what my hair issues were and let me through but when immediately afterwards asked me to narrow to 2 (I only chose 4 the first time), it didn't like it. Hah. Completely wrong 2, I guess.


 This is exactly what happened to me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 19, 2013)

> Do you know if Allure still has product testing openings left? I would love to do one.Â  I would appreciate your response. Thanks, Christi





> I have no idea. You can sign up to be a "Beauty Enthusiast" and hope for a survey. https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=322&amp;r=Ob7MejO_5EeACe_6qdjv3A&amp;a=347&amp;fromdetect=1


 There's a thread for this actually, if you want more info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132074/allure-beauty-enthusiasts


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mbt4712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you know if Allure still has product testing openings left? I would love to do one. 

I would appreciate your response.

Thanks,

Christi
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no idea. You can sign up to be a "Beauty Enthusiast" and hope for a survey.

https://www.allurebeautyenthusiasts.com/S.aspx?s=322&amp;r=Ob7MejO_5EeACe_6qdjv3A&amp;a=347&amp;fromdetect=1
 

There's a thread for this actually, if you want more info!





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132074/allure-beauty-enthusiasts

Sadly, nobody really posts in there.


----------



## Dots (Sep 19, 2013)

Normally, you have to complete it but this time it said just for participating. It's not a biggie either way, just wanting to keep my survey count accurate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## czacee (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dq'd. It asked me what my hair issues were and let me through but when immediately afterwards asked me to narrow to 2 (I only chose 4 the first time), it didn't like it. Hah. Completely wrong 2, I guess.

story of my life too. lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

DQd on hair survey! Alas!


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 21, 2013)

> I got pretty far on the hair survey, but DQ'd on the products I use. Oh well.[/quoteme too I wonder what products they wanted us to have used I picked garnier and I forget the other one, lol oh well


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my bronzer comp over the weekend:

Garnier 3 in 1 Cleanser

Loreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions

Maybelline Color Whisper in Pink Possibilities

I also got my pinterest comp:

L'Oreal Active Daily Moisturizer

I just got mine from my mom!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only difference is I got the color whisper in Orange Attitude.  I wish I would have gotten one of the pinks, but this is great too.


----------



## mbt4712 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking how did you qualify for so much? I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm on the Loreal panel and I still can't qualify for anything. And is there some kind of program on Pinterest too? If so I would be interested in that if you wouldn't mind telling me about it. 

Thank you for your help!

Christi


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mbt4712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't mind me asking how did you qualify for so much? I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm on the Loreal panel and I still can't qualify for anything. And is there some kind of program on Pinterest too? If so I would be interested in that if you wouldn't mind telling me about it. 

Thank you for your help!

Christi

The bronzer study is only the 2nd home product study I've done. I've done a 1 week informational moisturizer one, and it just asked me questions about the moisturizer I used each day. So I've only really done 3 studys (4 if you count Pinterest) in over a year. The Pinterest comp was through L'Oreal. They asked if they could look at my pins.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 22, 2013)

Will be starting the 2nd part of moisturizer study Tuesday. Does anyone else have to hide their regular products when doing a study? LOL. The first day of part 1 I grabbed my regular moisturizer and actually started squeezing a little out, then remembered to use test product. OOOPS


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

Ah, my delayed foundation study was rescheduled for the end of the month. Finally!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am trying my best to get into another study but so far no luck.  Oh well


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 23, 2013)

New home study prequal up. I DQ'd.


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ugh. Dq for me.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Ah, my delayed foundation study was rescheduled for the end of the month. Finally!


 Really? I'm also in the delayed foundation study but there was a survey for me this morning for a foundation home study at the end of the month too and I DQed. Are they the same or what?


----------



## Gchatt (Sep 23, 2013)

Have been with them 2 years and have filled out 20-30 surveys. I have not qualified yet but did do a week long survey study for them and got sent over 300.00 in products. Two LancÃ´me quads, LancÃ´me body lotion, LancÃ´me mascara, LancÃ´me make up remover, L'Oreal face wash, two LancÃ´me glosses and one lipstick, L'Oreal nail polish and a few other items. I also have been sent 2 thank you gifts for filling out surveys.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah, my delayed foundation study was rescheduled for the end of the month. Finally!
Is this the study that was supposed to start the beginning of Sept and got postponed?


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really? I'm also in the delayed foundation study but there was a survey for me this morning for a foundation home study at the end of the month too and I DQed. Are they the same or what?

I think there might have been more than one delayed foundation study (or maybe just different groups) since I didn't find anyone on this board with the exact same one as me it seemed.  I was unable to get any new surveys for home studies (got informational ones, though) in the past few weeks that it has taken for it to be rescheduled.  It is a foundation study, so it's possible they are doing another survey to get additional participants for the same thing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this the study that was supposed to start the beginning of Sept and got postponed?

It was supposed to start exactly a month ago from my notes, so August 23rd.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think there might have been more than one delayed foundation study (or maybe just different groups) since I didn't find anyone on this board with the exact same one as me it seemed.  I was unable to get any new surveys for home studies (got informational ones, though) in the past few weeks that it has taken for it to be rescheduled.  It is a foundation study, so it's possible they are doing another survey to get additional participants for the same thing.

It was supposed to start exactly a month ago from my notes, so August 23rd.
Ah, thank you.  I was in one that was supposed to start on Sep 3rd that was postponed.  There must have been more than one study then. 

On another note, I DQ'd from the foundation study this morning as well


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New home study prequal up. I DQ'd.

Nothing on my account. Poo.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Nothing on my account. Poo.


 Same here. :-(


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I didn't get any offers today.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

No survey here, oh sadness lol


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 24, 2013)

I just had another foundation one....DQd....story of my life with L'Oreal!!! Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 24, 2013)

Dang, I made it pretty far on that Home Study survey before I DQ'd!

I'm just happy I qualify for Home Studies again. 



 That month waiting period kinda stinks.


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dq again for me on how I apply it!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2013)

DQd on brand. (Unless it's a primer, whatever they sent for testing would be just about guaranteed to be too dark and yellow/orange on me, so this is just fine with me!)


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

Got through with brand but dq after exact name... :-(


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

Got all the way past brand, exact type, skin color, and dq on skin type... Sooo close!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got through with brand but dq after exact name... :-(
Me too.  On the upside, I'm pretty sure this is the farthest I've ever made it! I think I get so excited and clickety click my way right into a DQ.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 24, 2013)

Just qualified for the facial moisturizer study...whoo hoo! This should be my 5th survey too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'd on brand for the foundation study.


----------



## juli8587 (Sep 24, 2013)

Qualified for mosturizer study. Yay! First the sunscreen one now the mosturizer loreal is starting to like me. Do the test surveys qualiy for the 5 surveys?


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Qualified for mosturizer study. Yay! First the sunscreen one now the mosturizer loreal is starting to like me. Do the test surveys qualiy for the 5 surveys?
I don't think so.  I think only informational surveys count, and they will usually say it counts as 1 of 5 on the first page of the survey.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't have the 2 surveys that other folks received yesterday and today.

However, I just got an 'if and when' for a cosmetics study!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'd from what appeared to be an eyeliner study. They probably want people who use the one kind I just can't use. At least that's what I'm telling myself so I don't get upset with the DQ.


----------



## kimeatsfood (Sep 24, 2013)

> DQ'd from what appeared to be an eyeliner study. They probably want people who use the one kind I just can't use. At least that's what I'm telling myself so I don't get upset with the DQ.


 I GOT qualified!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

IF AND WHEN on Eyeliner!!!  First one for a home study EVAR!

Meaganola, I'm so sorry you didn't get in 




  But I remember reading other posts of yours that talked about the type of eyeliner you don't use, and it's for exactly that.  (Sorry if I'm being super round-about and vague, but I'm trying not to give anything away if people haven't taken the survey yet!)


----------



## aricukier (Sep 24, 2013)

> I didn't have the 2 surveys that other folksÂ received yesterday and today. However, I just got an 'if and when' for a cosmetics study!


 Does an if and when mean that you will most likely get to participate? I've never qualified for anything except the delayed till 2014 foundation study.


----------



## kellsbells (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'd on the foundation study but got a "if and when" for the eyeliner study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

If and when for eyeliner. Oh well, IÂ´ve gotten 2 when and ifs in the past and never anything has happened to these...


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a dq on the eyeliner study too. Boo


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 24, 2013)

If and when on eyeliner, better than nothing. That moisturizer study would be perfect for me, shoot!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 24, 2013)

I got if and when on the eyeliner study as well!  It's about the 4th if and when I've gotten and still haven't had when ever happen



  Maybe this one will really happen!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'd on the foundation and got IF and When on the liner


----------



## wadedl (Sep 24, 2013)

So surprised to have the eyeliner survey since I am in the sunscreen study. I got if and when.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2013)

Got an if and when on the eyeliner study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

I also got "if and when" on the liner study and I dq'ed from what I assume was a foundation study.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

Also got an if and when on the eyeliner


----------



## JessP (Sep 24, 2013)

Yay! "If and when" for the cosmetics study! Now onto crossing my fingers to actually get _into _the study lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a dq on an eyeliner study... Due to not being able to use the type that they wanted as someone else had said. Lol. Also dq on the survey for I think foundation. It's the one type of cosmetic I don't use, so that's probably why I dq'd I think. Wish I got the moisturizer one!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 24, 2013)

Got an If and When on the Eyeliner study. That's a first!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 24, 2013)

Aaand got an If and When for the foundation. really surprised, I always DQ and only got through for 2 of the 5 informal surveys so far. Has anyone ever heard back about if and when studies?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry I am not sure if it is ok to say the type of the last one and it doesn't let me edit on this computer. /:


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 24, 2013)

If and when for the eyeliner. I'm not really expecting anything to come from it like the last if and when I had.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dq'd, this just isn't my day.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kimeatsfood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I GOT qualified! It's for liquid eyeliner yall

You really shouldnt say stuff like that. It causes bias in what people say if they read this thread. They want honest people in the study, not people who put what they knew would get them in.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got an if and when on the liner.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2013)

I DQ'd on the eyeliner AND the foundation. *sigh*


----------



## xchristina (Sep 24, 2013)

I got if and when on the eyeliner! Finally. Now I just hope it comes to something lol


----------



## hiheather (Sep 24, 2013)

If and when for eyeliner!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'ed from the eyeliner on type. Sucks to only be able to choose 1 type!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 24, 2013)

DQ'd on eyeliner study, on the question that asked what type I use (liquid, pencil, etc.)...but, but, but....I use them ALL! LOL


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got an if and when on the eyeliner study. Hoping to be picked for the study!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2013)

> DQ'd on eyeliner study, on the question that asked what type I use (liquid, pencil, etc.)...but, but, but....I use them ALL! LOL


 I know! I chose the wrong one too.


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the "if and when" on the eyeliner study.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Sep 24, 2013)

> DQ'd on eyeliner study, on the question that asked what type I use (liquid, pencil, etc.)...but, but, but....I use them ALL! LOL


Me too and I went back and forth between my two favs. I picked right I guess I got an if and when!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 24, 2013)

Woo. Got an "if and when" on the liner study. There's something I can never use enough of.


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got an "if and when" on the eyeliner study. Hopefully I get to try something out! I remember a while ago I got an "if and when" for what seemed to be a Clarisonic study. Has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## missionista (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed from the eyeliner on type. Sucks to only be able to choose 1 type!

Same for me.  I use all of them.  I just picked the kind I've been using the most over the past week or so...


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2013)

I got an if/when for the eyeliner. It's my first if/when for a home study *crossesfingers* It'd be nice after a year of actively participating to get a home study!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 25, 2013)

I got "if &amp; when" on both the eyeliner &amp; foundation.


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just had a pre qualification for a mascara survey-- DQ'd on brand I use though


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 25, 2013)

Qualified for two IF and WHEN, one for eye liner and another one for mascara.... I hope these actually happen lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 25, 2013)

No mascara prequal for me, but that's fine because I don't really use it very often anyways.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 25, 2013)

I just fully qualified for a home study for the first time ever!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 25, 2013)

Qualified for the eyeliner study!


----------



## mommamowad (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an if/when for the eyeliner. It's my first if/when for a home study *crossesfingers* It'd be nice after a year of actively participating to get a home study!
same here ! this is the first one i made it all the way through. i cant believe it i hope we get in!


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just had a survey for a home study for foundation... unfortunately I DQ'd on the foundation I use (got through with the brand though).


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got into the eyeliner study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so fricken excited!!! My first one in a year! And it's for eyeliner, which is awesome.

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just had a survey for a home study for foundation... unfortunately I DQ'd on the foundation I use (got through with the brand though).
I was the same, my brand was ok, but the actual product wasn't.


----------



## korsis (Sep 25, 2013)

> I got an "if and when" on the eyeliner study. Hopefully I get to try something out! I remember a while ago I got an "if and when" for what seemed to be a Clarisonic study. Has anyone heard anything about it?


No! never heard anything back. I have gotten now a couple if and when's and not once did that turnout into anything so I'm not excited anymore for a when and if...


----------



## korsis (Sep 25, 2013)

> I just got into the eyeliner study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so fricken excited!!! My first one in a year! And it's for eyeliner, which is awesome. I was the same, my brand was ok, but the actual product wasn't.


You mean you got an when and if, right?


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You mean you got an when and if, right?

Nope! Yesterday I got an if/when, today I had the actual questionnaire for the study and made it through! I had to go through all the legal questions, make sure my address was accurate and stuff.

I actually got into it today after receiving the if/when yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Sep 25, 2013)

> Nope! Yesterday I got an if/when, today I had the actual questionnaire for the study and made it through! I had to go through all the legal questions, make sure my address was accurate and stuff. I actually got into it today after receiving the if/when yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I was so surprised, first at home testing for me!


----------



## Lala599 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've always been able to keep mine. Currently doing a 2 week study for 2 different facial; moisturizers.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here.

I was so surprised, first at home testing for me!

I was so surprised, too! It's my first one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't believe that less than 24 hrs after the if/when there was a study and that I actually made it through. With my luck, I was expecting to DQ again lol


----------



## Lala599 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm currently doing this home study as well....can't wait to see the comp gifts!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww I got an if and when and an email but when I went on it was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Congrats to everyone that made it!


----------



## korsis (Sep 25, 2013)

> Nope! Yesterday I got an if/when, today I had the actual questionnaire for the study and made it through! I had to go through all the legal questions, make sure my address was accurate and stuff. I actually got into it today after receiving the if/when yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cool! Congrats!!! I did not even get the mail even though I also got an if and when yesterday...


----------



## Kelli (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cool! Congrats!!! I did not even get the mail even though I also got an if and when yesterday...

Thanks!

I didn't get an email, either, I just always check the site  right away each day and it was waiting for me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 25, 2013)

I got an IF and WHEN for the mascara! I hope something comes out of it...I LOVE mascara and have about a million of them! If I only do 1 part of my face, it's eyes. I'm so glad I'm using what I am right now, because it changes week to week (or sometimes daily) depending on my mood and the look I'm going for.


----------



## SherriC (Sep 25, 2013)

I received my comp for the moisturizer home study.  That was quick!  I'm not too excited about the products received just because I don't purchase anything from these lines but I'll give them a try.  I wanted to share with everyone.  Have a great day!


----------



## mbt4712 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was us for 3 different surveys this morning of course did them all..and didn't qualify once again! What is it going to take to qualify?

Did any of you guys get these from Loreal today? And if so how did it go for you?

Thanks!

Christi


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2013)

I disqualified for the eyeliner home study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess they want people who wear eyeliner every day?  I don't - I would say that I don't wear it for one day out of the week.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I disqualified for the eyeliner home study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess they want people who wear eyeliner every day?  I don't - I would say that I don't wear it for one day out of the week.

Ya they usually look for people who use the type of product they're doing a study on frequently that way you know generally how that product works and can kind of compare it to your current product. If you don't have experience using a certain product you wouldnt know how its supposed to work and such.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 25, 2013)

I made it to if and when but dqed on type really fast lol ...dang


----------



## korsis (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got another survey for eyeliner but dq


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got the eyeliner survey again and DQd again with type. Sheesh...they don't like what type I use, lol. Well, I have two other choices for what I use if I should get it again, lol.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 25, 2013)

DQed on eyeliner type. But I do use two types, together! Lol.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 25, 2013)

I have never made it through one survey to the end never once. They hate me. I put my age and Caucasian and it goes straight to this product is not for you waaaaaaaah


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 25, 2013)

DQ'd for type of eyeliner.

Got an 'if and when' for mascara!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ya they usually look for people who use the type of product they're doing a study on frequently that way you know generally how that product works and can kind of compare it to your current product. If you don't have experience using a certain product you wouldnt know how its supposed to work and such. 
I guess the 6 days out of 7 means I don't know how to apply eyeliner - lol

I usually just don't wear eyeliner when I am putzing around the house and not going anywhere...


----------



## msladyday (Sep 26, 2013)

DQ'd on brand for eyeliner study but I received my comp for the C13-286 foundation study.

Infallible liquid eyeliner

Expert Wear eyeshadow - hushed tints


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2013)

I DQ'd on the eyeliner study yesterday as well.  Didn't even make it past the type of liner I use.  Sure wish we could choose more than one answer on some of these questions.  I use 3 or 4 different types of liner on a regular basis!


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 26, 2013)

Me too^^^^ daily.


----------



## Gchatt (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey.  This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift.  This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine.  I was VERY happy with what they sent!  The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 26, 2013)

Did anyone else who did the sunscreen study like the gel formula? I really wish I could have kept it.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey.  This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift.  This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine.  I was VERY happy with what they sent!  The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.





This looks awesome! I have a 5-day study coming up and I hope the compensation is just as good!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

I loved that gel sunscreen!!! It was the best I've tried.


----------



## korsis (Sep 26, 2013)

> Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey. Â This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift. Â This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine. Â I was VERY happy with what they sent! Â The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.


Oh wow! This is amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 26, 2013)

> I loved that gel sunscreen!!! It was the best I've tried.


 Omg me too, wish I knew what it was!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey.  This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift.  This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine.  I was VERY happy with what they sent!  The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.




That's a great compensation package!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 26, 2013)

I qualified for the at-home mascara study!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I qualified for the at-home mascara study!

Me too! It's my third home study, and I'm super excited!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I qualified for the at-home mascara study!

I got this one too!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 26, 2013)

congrats everyone. No suurveys for me after the if and when for the eyeliner and foundation.


----------



## jdobek (Sep 26, 2013)

> Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey. Â This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift. Â This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine. Â I was VERY happy with what they sent! Â The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.


 I got that one too! Best compensation so far!


----------



## jdobek (Sep 26, 2013)

> Did anyone else who did the sunscreen study like the gel formula? I really wish I could have kept it.


 Are there 2 sunscreen studies? I'm in one going on right now &amp; wasn't aware we had to send anything back!?


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 26, 2013)

> Are there 2 sunscreen studies? I'm in one going on right now &amp; wasn't aware we had to send anything back!?


 Im pretty sure there have been a few this month. I was sent an envelope to mail the products back.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea I mailed my products back the other day. I hope we get a nice compensation. This will be my first one so I am anxously waiting.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jdobek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are there 2 sunscreen studies? I'm in one going on right now &amp; wasn't aware we had to send anything back!?

I think I'm in the same one you are right now with sunscreen sprays? If you are, ours didn't have instructions to mail anything back.


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 26, 2013)

> I think I'm in the same one you are right now with sunscreen sprays? If you are, ours didn't have instructions to mail anything back.


 I'm also in that study and didn't see anything about sending them back, either.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 26, 2013)

> Here is what I got a few months back for completing a week (5 day) online survey. Â This is different from completing 5 surveys and then they send you a small gift. Â This was a survey where I was sent a daily email and was asked questions about my daily makeup routine. Â I was VERY happy with what they sent! Â The white glass jar is Vichy night cream.


 Great gifts! That Maybelline eye remover is my HG cleaner! Hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 26, 2013)

I am in a 2 week 2 different face moisturizer study with sunscreen in it. No instructions on mailing product back.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am in a 2 week 2 different face moisturizer study with sunscreen in it. No instructions on mailing product back.

You aren't always required to. I've never had to mail anything back.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm glad that there is such short wait time between getting in and the study starting. I am so excited to get started I don't think I could have handled it if I had to wait much longer than the week or so between getting into the eyeliner study and the start date next week! Hopefully the test products are really great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm supposed to log in today to complete the final survey for the sunscreen study, but the page doesn't work at all! Anyone else having problems?

Xo


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 27, 2013)

I just DQ'd on a survey that looks like it was some kind of moisturizer or skin serum.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just DQ'd on a survey that looks like it was some kind of moisturizer or skin serum.

Dq'd on the first question! Lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

I just prequalified for some sort of eczema/psoriasis product with dates to be determined.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just prequalified for some sort of ______ product with dates to be determined.

Don't forget we want to keep everything confidential so lurkers aren't lying just to get free stuff!


----------



## juli8587 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dq i dont havr that.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't forget we want to keep everything confidential so lurkers aren't lying just to get free stuff! 




 

I thought that that was ok...people post things like oh there's a survey for eyeliner or sunscreen all the time...


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I think whenever there's a new survey up in our accounts, we should all just refer to it as "home study survey" or "prequal" or something. And not specific like "foundation prequal". Just a suggestion...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah it's getting kind of annoying when people post something like oh its specifically for liquid eyeliner or lengthening mascara or whatever it might be. Because then people can look here and be like ok I know what to select now and then when people who really do use that product might not get qualified because the study might be full.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought that that was ok...people post things like oh there's a survey for eyeliner or sunscreen all the time...

I think the difference is when there's an eyeliner/sunscreen/etc study they're looking for people who use a specific type of eyeliner (liquid, gel, creme) or sunscreen (lotion, spray, gel, face&amp;body) and often at a certain frequency (once week, 5x week) whereas describing the specific condition they're looking for makes it easy too easy to qualify if you don't actually have the condition.  

I would just call this a skincare study to be safe.  Those are just my thoughts though! I don't make the rules around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If everyone else is fine with it I am too!  I am paranoid because on another forum people were helping each other qualify and they got in trouble from Loreal. haha.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the difference is when there's an eyeliner/sunscreen/etc study they're looking for people who use a specific type of eyeliner (liquid, gel, creme) or sunscreen (lotion, spray, gel, face&amp;body) and often at a certain frequency (once week, 5x week) whereas describing the specific condition they're looking for makes it easy too easy to qualify if you don't actually have the condition.  

I would just call this a skincare study to be safe.  Those are just my thoughts though! I don't make the rules around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If everyone else is fine with it I am too!  I am paranoid because on another forum people were helping each other qualify and they got in trouble from Loreal. haha.


I guess...but why would someone say they have a skin condition when they don't? Anyone that knows anything about skincare would never want to use a product for something they don't have!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I guess...but why would someone say they have a skin condition when they don't? 

The compensation can be pretty nice and the internet is full of people looking for "freebies."  I totally agree with you that it's nuts to pretend to have a skin condition just to get samples of a test product and a mystery compensation, but I can guarantee you that people do it.  Didn't mean to start any drama, oopsies.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the difference is when there's an eyeliner/sunscreen/etc study they're looking for people who use a specific type of eyeliner (liquid, gel, creme) or sunscreen (lotion, spray, gel, face&amp;body) and often at a certain frequency (once week, 5x week) whereas describing the specific condition they're looking for makes it easy too easy to qualify if you don't actually have the condition.  

I would just call this a skincare study to be safe.  Those are just my thoughts though! I don't make the rules around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If everyone else is fine with it I am too!  I am paranoid because on another forum people were helping each other qualify and they got in trouble from Loreal. haha.


I guess...but why would someone say they have a skin condition when they don't? Anyone that knows anything about skincare would never want to use a product for something they don't have!


Because they want the gifts that L'oreal sends after the studies are completed. It's not as if they have to actually use the product the trial was for. It's easy enough to fake, which is what we are trying to avoid happening by not stating any specifics they are looking for in the prequal surveys.

I think saying mascara, eyeliner, skincare study, etc is fine. Saying gel eyeliner study, waterproof mascara study, cream blush study, etc is too specific.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

Meh. Like I said, I thought it was okay because people post things like that almost every time there's a new survey up.


----------



## Jaly (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys! I'm supposed to log in today to complete the final survey for the sunscreen study, but the page doesn't work at all! Anyone else having problems?

Xo

I just finished my final survey for the sunscreen study and it worked okay for me.  I say keep trying at a later time and email L'Oreal if you still have problems?  In my experience, I find L'Oreal VERY responsive.  

Good luck ~


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 27, 2013)

> I just finished my final survey for the sunscreen study and it worked okay for me. Â I say keep trying at a later time and email L'Oreal if you still have problems? Â In my experience, I find L'Oreal VERY responsive. Â  Good luck ~


 I also got the error this morning and just finished the survey successfully. Sounds like there may have been an error earlier today.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 27, 2013)

DQ on both skin prequals, one at what "problems" I have with my skin and one on the brand of product I use.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on both skin prequals, one at what "problems" I have with my skin and one on the brand of product I use.


Thanks for posting this, I wouldn't have checked the site again, but because I saw your post I did, and I prequalified for the second skin study! Two in one day...it's like Christmas!!


----------



## kimeatsfood (Sep 27, 2013)

If and when on one skin study. DQd on another skin study.


----------



## xchristina (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes! prequalified for one of the skin studies, DQ'd on the other.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 27, 2013)

Prequalified on one, DQ'd the other.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thanks for posting this, I wouldn't have checked the site again, but because I saw your post I did, and I prequalified for the second skin study! Two in one day...it's like Christmas!!

Congrats!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on both skin prequals, one at what "problems" I have with my skin and one on the brand of product I use.

Me too...same spots.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been getting a lot of tests, but I keep disqualifying!!  2 today, 1 yesterday, 1 the day before...sigh.

I just DQ'd on facial products


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 27, 2013)

I got a if &amp; when for one survey and DQ'd on the very first question for the other.  This makes about 6 if &amp; when's for me so far.  If the when ever happens I'll be a busy girl


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 27, 2013)

I DQ'd on two studies today.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got an if and when for a skincare study and prequalified for another! Yay! It's like Christmas! These are the first times I've gotten through anything with loreal!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got an if and when


----------



## juli8587 (Sep 27, 2013)

Prequal if and when


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 27, 2013)

DQ'd on the first skincare study, but got an 'if and when' for the second skincare study!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on both skin prequals, one at what "problems" I have with my skin and one on the brand of product I use.

same here...boooo


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 27, 2013)

Dqed halfway thru the skin care one at a weird place lol oh well, made it to prequel though on the second one! I hope I get in bc I'd be perfect for it if it's testing what I think it is..


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prequalified on one, DQ'd the other.

Same here, I got the prequalified on the second one. The funny thing is I wam so used to getting DQd that I hit the done button while reading it and reading the word you prequalified and thought "darn it!!". is it just me or was that a pretty short survey?


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Dqed halfway thru the skin care one at a weird place lol oh well, made it to prequel though on the second one! I hope I get in bc I'd be perfect for it if it's testing what I think it is..


 I can't wait to test the 2nd products as well! Perfect for me right now and can't come soon enough! It's something I've been contemplating trying anyways.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 27, 2013)

I had two surveys today and dq'ed on one but got and if and when on the other...that makes like 4 if and whens....if and when they decide to do those studies i'm gonna be busy....


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 27, 2013)

DQ'd on skin conditions. I only had one survey today.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 27, 2013)

Got an if and when on eyeliner and dq'd today for skin study


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

DQd on possible future skin study, I did not have the skin issues they were looking for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 27, 2013)

> DQd on possible future skin study, I did not have the skin issues they were looking for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> DQ'd on skin conditions. I only had one survey today.


 That's why I DQ'd


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 28, 2013)

I pre-qualified for a skin care one. I only had one survey today. Does anyone know what the difference between "prequalify" &amp; "if and when"?


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 28, 2013)

> Got an if and when on eyeliner and dq'd today for skin study


 Same here. Hopefully something comes of the if and when for the eyeliner study.


----------



## misspearl10 (Sep 28, 2013)

So i have been taking these surveys for about a month now, but everytime they say it is not right for me. Am i missing something or does it take a while to get your first test?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misspearl10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i have been taking these surveys for about a month now, but everytime they say it is not right for me. Am i missing something or does it take a while to get your first test?

I've been a member for a little over a year and I think I've only had 3 studies and 1 survey-based study. They're usually looking for a very specific target group. It can be pretty frustrating, but don't give up, just keep answering the surveys honestly and you should qualify for something eventually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2013)

> So i have been taking these surveys for about a month now, but everytime they say it is not right for me. Am i missing something or does it take a while to get your first test?


 It took me three months before I qualified for anything -- and it was well worth the wait because it was the fabled nail survey. We were told the compensation would be five prestige items when we qualified, then the surveys themselves said six, and then they sent *eight* items due to some sort of screwup with the logins. But I haven't qualified for anything since. It seems to be one part timing and four parts luck.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misspearl10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i have been taking these surveys for about a month now, but everytime they say it is not right for me. Am i missing something or does it take a while to get your first test?

It took me just over a year to qualify for my first one (just happened last week and I signed up Sept of last year), it's just a matter of luck, timing and happening to be jjjjuuuussssttt right for what they are looking for (it's usually a VERY specific demographic and types/brands of products you already use).


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I pre-qualified for a skin care one. I only had one survey today.
Does anyone know what the difference between "prequalify" &amp; "if and when"?

I would like to know this, too. Thank you for bringing up the question. I have two "if and whens" and one "prequalify." I put anything other than DQs in a .txt file with the date so I'll remember. These three responses are from Aug &amp; Sept.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misspearl10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i have been taking these surveys for about a month now, but everytime they say it is not right for me. Am i missing something or does it take a while to get your first test?

Same here. It's disheartening to get DQ'd all the time.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

It took forever for me to get my first study. So hang in there. I haven't received my gift yet. I am excited to get it.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It took forever for me to get my first study. So hang in there. I haven't received my gift yet. I am excited to get it.

Thanks Jac13! I'm guessing they have a huge pool of people to choose from.

I kinda feel like those alien things in the claw game from Toy Story. You are chosen! One day I shall be chosen too.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks Jac13! I'm guessing they have a huge pool of people to choose from.

I kinda feel like those alien things in the claw game from Toy Story. You are chosen! One day I shall be chosen too. 





One part huge pool, one part probably very specific demographics.  Depending on the study, they may be looking for 35-to-42-year-old Hispanic women who use Lancome Hypnose Star mascara four days a week or 26-to-30-year-old Asian women who use Urban Decay BB cream and exfoliate three times a week.  We have no clue what their requirements are.  They may be working on product development, and they might be working on marketing.  We're like a pool of temps, just waiting for a potential employer to send a request to our agency looking for someone available 10am-7pm Thursday through Monday for the next seven weeks who can type at least 45 words per minute, 10-key a thousand keystrokes per minute, operate a PBX from 1997, and fit into the clown suit that the client's receptionists have to wear -- or another client who just needs ten warm bodies to hand out flyers at the mall for three hours on a Saturday.


----------



## chelizzy (Sep 29, 2013)

> One part huge pool, one part probably very specific demographics. Â Depending on the study, they may be looking for 35-to-42-year-old Hispanic women who use Lancome Hypnose Star mascara four days a week or 26-to-30-year-old Asian women who use Urban Decay BB cream and exfoliate three times a week. Â We have no clue what their requirements are. Â They may be working on product development, and they might be working on marketing. Â We're like a pool of temps, just waiting for a potential employer to send a request to our agency looking for someone available 10am-7pm Thursday through Monday for the next seven weeks who can type at least 45 words per minute, 10-key a thousand keystrokes per minute, operate a PBX from 1997, and fit into the clown suit that the client's receptionists have to wear -- or another client who just needs ten warm bodies to hand out flyers at the mall for three hours on a Saturday. Â


lol you are hilarious!! I guess people ask what are they looking for one too many times! hahaha Love It


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Meaganola, that is too funny!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

So far no studies...


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 30, 2013)

I got an if/when for an eczema study, and I was quickly turned down for the eyeliner study.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm doing my foundation study finally, and I really love the one of the two they sent me although I'm slightly suspicious that it's the same as the brand I normally use.  I wouldn't doubt that it is...the smell is similar.  It may just be a "fresher" version that hasn't dried out a little but like my old standby.  Who knows?  Maybe it's an even better formula they're coming up with!  I have no idea!  Blind testing is fun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I pre-qualified for a skin care one. I only had one survey today. Does anyone know what the difference between "prequalify" &amp; "if and when"?


 So far nobody has answered this and I've been wondering about it too. The other day I got an if and when and a prequalify. Any ideas? This is the first time I haven't dq'd, so I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I pre-qualified for a skin care one. I only had one survey today.Does anyone know what the difference between "prequalify" &amp; "if and when"?
So far nobody has answered this and I've been wondering about it too. The other day I got an if and when and a prequalify. Any ideas? This is the first time I haven't dq'd, so I'm not sure what it means.

If you got an "if and when" that means you made it past the round of selection, but doesn't necessarily guarantee you a spot.  If you complete a survey and you go through a series of confidentiality releases and forms and they specific a date and time, you have been selected.  I've gotten "if and when"s before that didn't lead to anything, but it's an exciting step toward qualifying for a study or informational survey.  I'm not 100% sure what the word "prequalify" means in this context, but I think it's the same thing as getting an if and when -- or it may mean getting selected.  Regardless of the terminology, that's what I know.. hope it helps a little!


----------



## 3gingers (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as I know it means, 'if and when' they actually do a study. You have made it through the first round. Usually, at some point there will be another survey. For the actual study.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Sep 30, 2013)

> So far nobody has answered this and I've been wondering about it too. The other day I got an if and when and a prequalify. Any ideas? This is the first time I haven't dq'd, so I'm not sure what it means.


 Might not be true, but this is what I think... If and when means they haven't finalized nor even designed a study for it, but they want to gather info from us to see if we are what they're looking for in the potential study. If and when studies may or may not happen. Prequalify means they have a study ready and tthey're "filtering" us out to get a specific demographic for the study. ANYWAY, i just do whatever surveys that appear in my account. I don't even keep track. Haha!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! That's kinda what I assumed they meant, but it's good to have a little clarification! Still hoping I somehow get a study or 2!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 30, 2013)

I got my little pots of eyeliner for the study today. So excited about finally doing a study!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my little pots of eyeliner for the study today. So excited about finally doing a study!
so jealous!! I love eyeliner!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's nice! Is the eyeliner black or color?


----------



## Kelli (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my eyeliner today, too...then got an email from L'Oreal and they are conflicting. The email says start using the product Oct 1, the paper included says start using on Oct 2nd...so I am just going to start tomorrow (since I'm excited to try them out lol), if anything I will just be using them an extra day, which I guess would be better than using them a day less.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 30, 2013)

Edit: Oops. Wrong thread. Lol.


----------



## juli8587 (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my facial cream


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 1, 2013)

After doing a study, is it 30 days before getting a chance to do another?


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After doing a study, is it 30 days before getting a chance to do another?

yes, it's 30 days before you can do another home study.


----------



## juli8587 (Oct 1, 2013)

I hadnt believed that but i guess it is tru. I had my sunscreen study 9/10 and now facial cream 10/10. Exactly 30 days


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing my foundation study finally, and I really love the one of the two they sent me although I'm slightly suspicious that it's the same as the brand I normally use.  I wouldn't doubt that it is...the smell is similar.  It may just be a "fresher" version that hasn't dried out a little but like my old standby.  Who knows?  Maybe it's an even better formula they're coming up with!  I have no idea!  Blind testing is fun.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm in the same study (C13-393?) and I'm going to have some questions for you when the test period is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I agree, I love testing products and telling them if I think they're good or not.  I would probably do it even without compensation! haha (but let's be honest, the compensation for home tests is often not thrilling [e.g. 2 drugstore products]... so the compensation can't be the sole motivation)


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2013)

I am curious about the surveys they have you take after trying a product. Are they very detailed? Lots of multiple choice or do you get some place to type out a response?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am curious about the surveys they have you take after trying a product. Are they very detailed? Lots of multiple choice or do you get some place to type out a response?

They're different for every study because every one has a different goal...but in the few I've done, there's been a combination of the above.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 1, 2013)

> I'm in the same study (C13-393?) and I'm going to have some questions for you when the test period is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I agree, I love testing products and telling them if I think they're good or not. Â I would probably do itÂ even without compensation! haha (but let's be honest, the compensation for home tests is often not thrillingÂ [e.g.Â 2 drugstore products]... so the compensation can't be the sole motivation)


 Yes! I'm going to want to chat after it is over! I almost wish I knew what sort of questions they were going to ask so I could be focusing on certain aspects. We'll see. I was afraid the shade they sent me would be wrong but seems to be fine so far which is good. I've only gotten three compensations so far: Kiel's scrub for oily skin for an informative survey, LancÃ´me SPF hand creme for fake nail study, and baby lips and a drugstore mascara that smeared and smudged so much I had to toss it as compensation for a blush study. Nowhere near the craziness I've seen, but I still enjoy the process and appreciate the extras. I actually really enjoy the blush and it was an ample size so it was even better than the compensation.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the concept of the eyeliner but after wearing it an hour today I have black eyes.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They're different for every study because every one has a different goal...but in the few I've done, there's been a combination of the above.
Thanks, I figured they'd all be a bit different, but am glad to hear the ones you've done have been a combo of types of responses, that's what I was hoping they did.

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the concept of the eyeliner but after wearing it an hour today I have black eyes.
Same here.


----------



## onegreatsmile (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got a 5-informational survey thank you gift. The Lancome Shadow Design Palette in Plum Splendor (too bad I'm not a purple person, but it's pretty!) - and a Maybelline GreatLash mascara. I haven't used Maybelline in years, so that will be fun to check out --to see if I really have been spoiled by all the prestige brands I've tried! And someone (don't know who yet)  is getting a SUPER nice holiday makeup present from me this year!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok the 30 day explains why I haven't receive any studies.


----------



## 3gingers (Oct 1, 2013)

I have still received studies, during the 30 days.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope some will appear soon. I would love to do another study.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 1, 2013)

Understandable that they wait 30 days. Just in case of interactions between products.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 1, 2013)

Just finished two part moisturizer study yesterday. I really liked the second one better. I have done a few if and whenss during the 2 week study, bit also have not been accepted in to another.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 1, 2013)

If you prequalified for the problem skin study, check your account. I got in. It's STLU S13-309.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 1, 2013)

What's weird is that, when I took the prequalification for the problem skin study, I was problem-free (I thought), so I DQed. A few days later I went to see a doctor to get a nagging problem checked. It turned out it was the problem that the skin study was looking for. Haha. Oh well.


----------



## Dots (Oct 1, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the process for seeing if u are being sent any packages from L'Oreal (or generally). I think u just set up tracking alerts with the courier but not sure...


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Got into the body treatment study!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Can someone please tell me the process for seeing if u are being sent any packages from L'Oreal (or generally). I think u just set up tracking alerts with the courier but not sure...


 You can only track it if its a big package and they use UPS. You type 133-T STLU and your zip code on the "track by reference" section. If it's a normal one and they use USPS, there's no way to track.


----------



## jdobek (Oct 1, 2013)

> If you prequalified for the problem skin study, check your account. I got in. It's STLU S13-309.


 My mother, mother in law, and myself all prequalifed. I didn't get the one today &amp; they both dq'd with age. Odd....


----------



## Dots (Oct 1, 2013)

> You can only track it if its a big package and they use UPS. You type 133-T STLU and your zip code on the "track by reference" section. If it's a normal one and they use USPS, there's no way to track.


 Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing in there but atleast I know how now.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 1, 2013)

> My mother, mother in law, and myself all prequalifed. I didn't get the one today &amp; they both dq'd with age. Odd....


 I didn't have anything all day till just a little while ago, so keep checking!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's weird is that, when I took the prequalification for the problem skin study, I was problem-free (I thought), so I DQed. A few days later I went to see a doctor to get a nagging problem checked. It turned out it was the problem that the skin study was looking for. Haha. Oh well.

if it makes you feel better you would have probably still DQed, I have the condition and was still kicked out on the second question lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Ahem ahem,....it's been past 30 days L'Oreal.....ahem ahem






LOL


----------



## onegreatsmile (Oct 2, 2013)

ARRRRRRGH. Just DQ'd on a new home study that's up. I have been DQ'ing left and right lately. Dang it.


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a dq as well...again. lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a dq as well...again. lol

Same


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG...I finally qualified for something! A 3-day foundation study. I hope it's good product since I will be wearing it on my birthday, lol. So excited!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 2, 2013)

Holy crap!!! I qualified for a 3 day foundation study!!! Happy dance!!! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm sad, I DQ'd at how I apply it...I use 3 different methods depending on my mood that day, ha. I guess I picked the wrong one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I'm sad, I DQ'd at how I apply it...I use 3 different methods depending on my mood that day, ha. I guess I picked the wrong one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I dqd in same spot. :-(


----------



## jdobek (Oct 2, 2013)

> I didn't have anything all day till just a little while ago, so keep checking!


 Just hit me, I didn't get it bc I just finished up a sunscreen pt, hasn't been 30 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgemini (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay, finally qualified for a study! 3 day foundation!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 2, 2013)

I qualified Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sad, I DQ'd at how I apply it...I use 3 different methods depending on my mood that day, ha. I guess I picked the wrong one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Same here. I wish for those things tey would give us multiple choices.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

I use a combination of methods and was DQ'd there. But I was shocked that I got that far. I think it's the first time I've gotten past brand/type for that sort of product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

I Dq'd on application method.  It never occurred to me to apply foundation any other way than how I do lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 2, 2013)

Got compensation for the sunscreen study, a Kiehl's cleanser for oily skin (I have dry.. ugh) and a maybelline mascara. Oh well.. Can't wait for the next study though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xchristina (Oct 2, 2013)

man, i didn't even get past the demographic info for that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 2, 2013)

Darn! I got so far! But the color I use wasn't right!!! :-(


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 2, 2013)

I DQ'd too :-( I didn't get past the type of foundation I use!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 2, 2013)

DQ on a skin study- wrong problem skin!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 2, 2013)

No studies for me


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 2, 2013)

GAH! DQ again! *stomps off in a huff*


----------



## missionista (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG, I can't believe it, I actually qualified for the foundation study!  I'm shocked!!!!  But psyched.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 2, 2013)

> GAH! DQ again! *stomps off in a huff*


 I'm sorry! But that made me LOL because it's exactly they way I felt before I qualified for something!!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 2, 2013)

....sigh.... another DQ.  Made it all the way to skin tone!  I mean I even apply my foundation the way the want me to!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Darn! I got so far! But the color I use wasn't right!!! :-(

Me too!  I was so happy, I thought it was just a final "what shade will we be sending you" question, and then BAM! DQ'ed...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 2, 2013)

I got my mascara for the study that starts tomorrow...4 full sized tubes! I'm so psyched!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my mascara for the study that starts tomorrow...4 full sized tubes! I'm so psyched!!

Me=jealous.

That's quite generous!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me=jealous.

That's quite generous!

No kidding! Especially since we only use each one for 3 days a piece! I was expecting mini tubes.


----------



## Janelle15 (Oct 2, 2013)

I qualified for the eye liner test that started today and ends Saturday but they never sent me the product. They sent me the reminder and everything via email, they just never mailed me the eye liner. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I qualified for the eye liner test that started today and ends Saturday but they never sent me the product. They sent me the reminder and everything via email, they just never mailed me the eye liner. Has anyone had this problem?


 Email them and tell them you didn't receive the products.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got compensation for the sunscreen study, a Kiehl's cleanser for oily skin (I have dry.. ugh) and a maybelline mascara. Oh well.. Can't wait for the next study though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Was it the one that ended last week?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sad, I DQ'd at how I apply it...I use 3 different methods depending on my mood that day, ha. I guess I picked the wrong one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Same =/ That's too bad it's not a multiple choice answer, because we really do it many different ways.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 3, 2013)

The foundation study I DQ'd from yesterday showed up in my account again this morning.  I DQ'd yesterday on the skin tone question.  Since I tend to fall between 2 shade ranges, this time I chose the one I didn't pick yesterday and I qualified!!  I'm super excited to do a cosmetic study.  I've done a sunscreen and a moisturizer study in the past but never cosmetics.  The qualification didn't say anything about sending the products back so I'm hoping at least one of them will be a generous size because I'm in need of new foundation in a bad way


----------



## jdobek (Oct 3, 2013)

> The foundation study I DQ'd from yesterday showed up in my account again this morning.Â  I DQ'd yesterday on the skin tone question.Â  Since I tend to fall between 2 shade ranges, this time I chose the one I didn't pick yesterday and I qualified!!Â  I'm super excited to do a cosmetic study.Â  I've done a sunscreen and a moisturizer study in the past but never cosmetics.Â  The qualification didn't say anything about sending the products back so I'm hoping at least one of them will be a generous size because I'm in need of new foundation in a bad way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LUCKY!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I got into the foundation study too!!! Yay!!!! I had stopped even checking for surveys because it only irritated me to DQ, then I got an email yesterday to take a survey, DQ'd on how I apply, and then it was back this morning and I got in! It didn't say what the compensation is, but I'm just psyched I finally got something!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 4, 2013)

I just finished up the serum study and had the shortest final survey ever lol. Just 1 question.


----------



## korsis (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just finished up the serum study and had the shortest final survey ever lol. Just 1 question.

You are kidding?!?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have not received anything for a week or more.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 4, 2013)

> You are kidding?!?


 Ikr? I was so surprised, it wasn't even a free response question either, just yes/no!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 4, 2013)

> I just finished up the serum study and had the shortest final survey ever lol. Just 1 question.


I just did the survey for that study. I was so surprised to only have one question. I actually wanted to give feedback for this one.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 4, 2013)

> I just did the survey for that study. I was so surprised to only have one question. I actually wanted to give feedback for this one.


 Lol I always wondered, at least the small cynic in me does, that the amount of feedback wanted is correlated to how much they believe in a product's success. I doubt that's true considering the resources they put into their stuff but I can never stop myself from thinking it haha


----------



## beautyzar (Oct 4, 2013)

> I'm sorry! But that made me LOL because it's exactly they way I felt before I qualified for something!!![/quote  so cute! Exactly how I feel!


----------



## volcomdawl (Oct 4, 2013)

Did anyone else in the sunscreen home testing receive the sunscreens back due to not enough postage??


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 4, 2013)

> Did anyone else in the sunscreen home testing receive the sunscreens back due to not enough postage??


 Are you talking about products 253 &amp; 254? Im assuming thats the one because I also had to send mine back. Havent received anything saying there wasnt enough postage yet but will let you know.


----------



## chicbeaute (Oct 5, 2013)

Ladies, I'm new to this. How do we know if we're supposed to send the remaining test product back? Anyway, the sunscreen study was my first study and I completed the feedback. I received by compensation this morning. It consisted of a Lancome Blush Subtil Shimmer in Mocha Havana and a Garnier Moisture Rescue Fresh Cleansing Foam. Total value is about $36.00.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chicbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I'm new to this. How do we know if we're supposed to send the remaining test product back? Anyway, the sunscreen study was my first study and I completed the feedback. I received by compensation this morning. It consisted of a Lancome Blush Subtil Shimmer in Mocha Havana and a Garnier Moisture Rescue Fresh Cleansing Foam. Total value is about $36.00. 

I did the spray sunscreen study where you received 2 and I didn't have to send anything back there was (I think) a gel sunscreen study and they had to send theirs back but I believe that they had a pre-paid envelope included


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is what I received for the sunscreen study. Not at all what I expected ðŸ˜


----------



## tencentblues (Oct 5, 2013)

Is anyone doing a mascara study right now? I just finished the first survey and I LOVED the product! I hope the next three are as good. I only wish they'd tell me what it is so that I can buy it when my trial tube runs out!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Is anyone doing a mascara study right now? I just finished the first survey and I LOVED the product! I hope the next three are as good. I only wish they'd tell me what it is so that I can buy it when my trial tube runs out!


 Oh my...I'm facing the exact problem right now. I'm in another home study and I love the product but I think we will never know what it is. It could be a product that it isn't even out on the market yet! And I think they will not tell you even if you email them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tencentblues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone doing a mascara study right now? I just finished the first survey and I LOVED the product! I hope the next three are as good. I only wish they'd tell me what it is so that I can buy it when my trial tube runs out!

I am.

I thought my first product was okay, but just okay. It gave me a much more natural look than what I usually go for with mascara. BUT, it felt super good on and wore well throughout the day, so that's a major plus.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am.

I thought my first product was okay, but just okay. It gave me a much more natural look than what I usually go for with mascara. BUT, it felt super good on and wore well throughout the day, so that's a major plus.
That's how I felt. It gave me a natural look, not to much volume, but it was very comfortable.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tencentblues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone doing a mascara study right now? I just finished the first survey and I LOVED the product! I hope the next three are as good. I only wish they'd tell me what it is so that I can buy it when my trial tube runs out!


Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tencentblues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone doing a mascara study right now? I just finished the first survey and I LOVED the product! I hope the next three are as good. I only wish they'd tell me what it is so that I can buy it when my trial tube runs out!

I am.

I thought my first product was okay, but just okay. It gave me a much more natural look than what I usually go for with mascara. BUT, it felt super good on and wore well throughout the day, so that's a major plus.



Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am.

I thought my first product was okay, but just okay. It gave me a much more natural look than what I usually go for with mascara. BUT, it felt super good on and wore well throughout the day, so that's a major plus.
That's how I felt. It gave me a natural look, not to much volume, but it was very comfortable.


Same results here with the first mascara - I liked it and would consider purchasing it. It gave my lashes length and some volume. I had some minimal smudging below my eyes. Finally, I liked that it looked 'natural'. 

Does anyone have any tips on preventing mascara from smudging? I only apply mascara to my _top_ lashes, but I frequently get smudging on the space below my lower lashes.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Same results here with the first mascara - I liked it and would consider purchasing it. It gave my lashes length and some volume. I had some minimal smudging below my eyes. Finally, I liked that it looked 'natural'. 

Does anyone have any tips on preventing mascara from smudging? I only apply mascara to my _top_ lashes, but I frequently get smudging on the space below my lower lashes.


See, I wouldn't buy the mascara because it gives too much of a natural look. My eyelashes are already long, thick, dark and curly to the point that people ask me if I'm wearing mascara even if I'm not, so if I'm gonna be wearing mascara, it better make a significant difference!

As for smudging, just try not to blink for a few seconds after applying it so it has a little time to dry a bit,


----------



## korsis (Oct 6, 2013)

> Same results here with the first mascara - I liked it and would consider purchasing it. It gave my lashes length and some volume. I had some minimal smudging below my eyes. Finally, I liked that it lookedÂ 'natural'.Â  Does anyone have any tips on preventing mascara from smudging? I only apply mascara to my _top_ lashes, but I frequently get smudging on the space below my lower lashes.


I always use waterproof mascara. That never smudges on me!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 6, 2013)

This looks awesome! I just registered. That part was easy enough. Now comes the waiting. I'm so impatient!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 6, 2013)

> I always use waterproof mascara. That never smudges on me!


 I'm "blessed" with short straight lashes and what I do is I use waterproof mascara too. It helps hold the curl after using a curler and it dries really quick. Non-waterproof ones are terrible for me. They make my lashes straight even after curling and it gets on my lids.


----------



## Lala599 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is what I received for the sunscreen study. Not at all what I expected ðŸ˜




Seriously? I did this home study too....that's all they give as compensation for a 2 week study?


----------



## Lala599 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is what I received for the sunscreen study. Not at all what I expected ðŸ˜




Seriously? I did this home study too....that's all they give as compensation for a 2 week study?


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lala599* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seriously? I did this home study too....that's all they give as compensation for a 2 week study?

They're pretty weird about the kind of compensation they give.  Sometimes they're super generous on a survey study and less giving on a home study.  I think it depends on what they're doing with the results and maybe how difficult to find participants who fit the requirements of the study.   It's best to go into the testing not for the compensation but for the experience or you're likely to be disappointed!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Same results here with the first mascara - I liked it and would consider purchasing it. It gave my lashes length and some volume. I had some minimal smudging below my eyes. Finally, I liked that it looked 'natural'. 

Does anyone have any tips on preventing mascara from smudging? I only apply mascara to my _top_ lashes, but I frequently get smudging on the space below my lower lashes.


See, I wouldn't buy the mascara because it gives too much of a natural look. My eyelashes are already long, thick, dark and curly to the point that people ask me if I'm wearing mascara even if I'm not, so if I'm gonna be wearing mascara, it better make a significant difference!

As for smudging, just try not to blink for a few seconds after applying it so it has a little time to dry a bit,


Thanks for your response! Though, I usually get this problem after wearing mascara for a few hours, not immediately after application. Maybe 'smudging' isn't the right word? It's more like 'fall-out' I suppose, because it's  like dried mascara particles have fallen onto the area below my eyes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Same results here with the first mascara - I liked it and would consider purchasing it. It gave my lashes length and some volume. I had some minimal smudging below my eyes. Finally, I liked that it looked 'natural'. 

Does anyone have any tips on preventing mascara from smudging? I only apply mascara to my _top_ lashes, but I frequently get smudging on the space below my lower lashes.
I always use waterproof mascara. That never smudges on me! 
Thanks for your response! I'll have to try waterproof mascara!


----------



## Jaly (Oct 7, 2013)

I got compensation for the sun screen study today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the Garnier Moisture Rescue cleanser and Lancome Blush Subtil Shimmer in Blushing Tresor.

Will definitely be using the face wash...   as far as the blush...  meh....

but over all I'm quite happy with my compensation !


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope I get my compensation today. They just stopped offering me any studies so I don't know.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the blush in shimmer mocha havana and the face wash for the two week sunscreen study. I have a lot of both those items at the moment. I will be putting both away for use later. The blush color looks pretty.


----------



## pride (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got compensation for the sun screen study today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the Garnier Moisture Rescue cleanser and Lancome Blush Subtil Shimmer in Blushing Tresor.

Will definitely be using the face wash...   as far as the blush...  meh....

but over all I'm quite happy with my compensation !

Which sun screen study was it, do you know? I'm waiting on comp for s13-285. I know the s13-284 comps went out, it was a kiehls facewash and maybelline mascara!


----------



## Jaly (Oct 7, 2013)

The sun screen study comp I got was for S13-285.


----------



## cxoxo (Oct 7, 2013)

I signed up a while ago and did some surveys but never got chosen for anything. I since lost my sign in stuff and don't know how to go about retrieving it.


----------



## pride (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The sun screen study comp I got was for S13-285.

oooh ok thanks! Ugh, also not really interested in a blush...oh well! Hope mine gets here this week too then.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

So I think I have an issue... According to what the website said when I got accepted into the study, I'd start sampling my first product Friday the 11th. According to the paperwork, I start the 15th. The study paperwork also says this is a facial moisturizer. The jars of product they sent me are labeled as body moisturizer and say apply on affected areas of the body only. I told them in my survey that my affected areas that this cream is presumably for are not on my face. So where do I put this stuff and when? Lol.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 7, 2013)

> So I think I have an issue... According to what the website said when I got accepted into the study, I'd start sampling my first product Friday the 11th. According to the paperwork, I start the 15th. The study paperwork also says this is a facial moisturizer. The jars of product they sent me are labeled as body moisturizer and say apply on affected areas of the body only. I told them in my survey that my affected areas that this cream is presumably for are not on my face. So where do I put this stuff and when? Lol.


 That's confusing lol. They probably had a mix up or something. I would contact them for confirmation if I were you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

> That's confusing lol. They probably had a mix up or something. I would contact them for confirmation if I were you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just emailed them... Such a weird mix up! It's like they gave me the wrong instruction sheet. Lol.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 7, 2013)

So I got the blush and cleanser from the sunscreen home study (s13-285) but my cleanser had leaked everywhere and the package was wrapped in plastic with a note from USPS saying blah blah blah we are sorry blah blah blah! I swear I have the worst luck USPS! I get a lot of packages and they seem to have hard time getting them to me.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

That sucks about your cleanser.


----------



## erind61103 (Oct 7, 2013)

> So I got the blush and cleanserÂ from the sunscreen home study (s13-285) but my cleanser had leaked everywhere and the package was wrapped in plastic with a note from USPS saying blah blah blah we are sorry blah blah blah! I swear I have the worst luck USPS! I get a lot of packages and they seem to have hard time getting them to me.:3: Â


 Contact them and let L'Oreal know, they are usually good about sending you a replacement!! That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 7, 2013)

> That's confusing lol. They probably had a mix up or something. I would contact them for confirmation if I were you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just receive the same testing and im confuse too. have you contact them already


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 7, 2013)

> That's confusing lol. They probably had a mix up or something. I would contact them for confirmation if I were you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just received the same testing and confuse too. Have you contacted them?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I just received the same testing and confuse too. Have you contacted them?


 I emailed them this afternoon. No reply yet. I'll let you know if I hear something back!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I didn't get my compensation in the mail today. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 8, 2013)

> I emailed them this afternoon. No reply yet. I'll let you know if I hear something back!


 ok thank you.


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 9, 2013)

> So I think I have an issue... According to what the website said when I got accepted into the study, I'd start sampling my first product Friday the 11th. According to the paperwork, I start the 15th. The study paperwork also says this is a facial moisturizer. The jars of product they sent me are labeled as body moisturizer and say apply on affected areas of the body only. I told them in my survey that my affected areas that this cream is presumably for are not on my face. So where do I put this stuff and when? Lol.


 have you heard anything from them I email them too but haven't heard nothing.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> have you heard anything from them I email them too but haven't heard nothing.


 Nada... I figure if I don't end up hearing something back soon, I'll email them again. And if nothing else, I'll start using the 1st product on the earlier date (the 11th I think?). That way I'll be able to fill out the survey afterwards whenever that becomes available. And I looked at the creams they sent me... The first one I'm supposed to use is the consistency of petroleum jelly... I doubt something that thick would be intended to put on my face, so I'm assuming that it's for body. That's what my jars are labeled as anyways. They say to use on body only. So I'll just go by that if I don't hear anything differently.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 9, 2013)

So I'm loving the third mascara! It's very similar to the one I use most often even though the brush is super different so I had to use a different application technique. But it gave me one of my ultra favorite looks and has lasted all day (at this point, it's been almost 12 hours and it's still going strong, no flaking or smudging, and I run after two year olds all day). L'Oreal got a winner on this one for sure!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 9, 2013)

I got the foundation for the study next week. I wasn't expecting it quite this soon.


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 9, 2013)

> Nada... I figure if I don't end up hearing something back soon, I'll email them again. And if nothing else, I'll start using the 1st product on the earlier date (the 11th I think?). That way I'll be able to fill out the survey afterwards whenever that becomes available. And I looked at the creams they sent me... The first one I'm supposed to use is the consistency of petroleum jelly... I doubt something that thick would be intended to put on my face, so I'm assuming that it's for body. That's what my jars are labeled as anyways. They say to use on body only. So I'll just go by that if I don't hear anything differently.


 I havent hear anything neither I was thinking the same starting on Friday too. in the jars anyway it say for body only.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I havent hear anything neither I was thinking the same starting on Friday too. in the jars anyway it say for body only.


 Where is your skin problem located? On your body or face? I'm wondering if they sent out different products/instructions based on whether your issues are face or body.


----------



## traci0622 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jesemiaud: Did the foundation come ups or usps? I am in the study next week also and this will be my first home study.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 9, 2013)

> I got the foundation for the study next week. I wasn't expecting it quite this soon.


 Didn't get mine yet, and I think we're in the same study. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## missionista (Oct 9, 2013)

I also just received my foundations for the foundation study starting next week.  I'm really excited for it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 9, 2013)

> Jesemiaud: Did the foundationÂ come ups or usps? I am in the study next week also and this will be my first home study.


 Usps


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the foundation for the study next week. I wasn't expecting it quite this soon.
I'm in that study, too.  No foundation yet for me though.  Hopefully today or tomorrow!  Are the sizes pretty generous?  I'm in need of a new foundation and I wouldn't be at all upset if one of these is amazing and I can put off buying anything for awhile.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I better call them; I still have not receive my compensation. I think mostly everyone else has. I made sure all my information was still there.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 10, 2013)

I did the last of my eyeliner surveys today. Wasn't really a fan of any of them, which sucks since I now have so much of it sitting around that I probably won't use LOL


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I'm in that study, too.Â  No foundation yet for me though.Â  Hopefully today or tomorrow!Â  Are the sizes pretty generous?Â  I'm in need of a new foundation and I wouldn't be at all upset if one of these is amazing and I can put off buying anything for awhile.


 I just got mine, they're small pump bottles, they're opaque so I can't see how much is actually in them, but I wouldn't count on them being more than a couple uses max.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I better call them; I still have not receive my compensation. I think mostly everyone else has. I made sure all my information was still there.
It usually takes 3-4 weeks to get compensation, according to the emails (for most of the studies).  If it's been longer than 4 weeks I would contact them too!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I havent hear anything neither I was thinking the same starting on Friday too. in the jars anyway it say for body only.


 I got my email clearing things up. They said to disregard the instructions that came with the product and follow the instructions the website gave (start first product on the 11th). And use the product on body only and on areas affected by the condition.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got mine, they're small pump bottles, they're opaque so I can't see how much is actually in them, but I wouldn't count on them being more than a couple uses max.
I kinda figured that would be the case, but a girl can dream, right?!


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 10, 2013)

> I just got mine, they're small pump bottles, they're opaque so I can't see how much is actually in them, but I wouldn't count on them being more than a couple uses max.


 I've received similar pump bottles with the bb cream study and they last for a while. When a pump stops giving a product, I use a tool to pull out the pump cap. There islike half a bottle of product in there that I get out with a cotton tip. I'm still on the 8th bottle from the bb study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've received similar pump bottles with the bb cream study and they last for a while. When a pump stops giving a product, I use a tool to pull out the pump cap. There islike half a bottle of product in there that I get out with a cotton tip. I'm still on the 8th bottle from the bb study.






Agreed -- I just finished a foundation study and we also received small white pump foundation containers.  I have used one 5x and it still seems pretty full!  Which is good because I really like it and have no idea what it is!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've received similar pump bottles with the bb cream study and they last for a while. When a pump stops giving a product, I use a tool to pull out the pump cap. There islike half a bottle of product in there that I get out with a cotton tip. I'm still on the 8th bottle from the bb study.





Agreed -- I just finished a foundation study and we also received small white pump foundation containers.  I have used one 5x and it still seems pretty full!  Which is good because I really like it and have no idea what it is!

Great...thanks! That's good to know. I never thought about pulling the caps off. I did peek at the color of one of them and if they are all the same color, I will be ok. I am so afraid of having to wear the wrong color foundation, lol. Especially since I have to go to a client's office on the second day of the study.


----------



## pinkgemini (Oct 10, 2013)

I got the foundation for the study today. Since I'm impatient as can be I did test a little of each out of the back of my hand for color and eek- I think they're going to be way too dark for my face! Luckily I'm a stay at home mom so I'll just avoid the general public as much as possible those days if the shade is as off as I fear!


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 10, 2013)

This is off the subject... I had accidentally unsubscribed via email and have no clue how to fix it. I see my preferences for this thread is set to immediate but im getting nothing emailed to me. Anyone know how to fix this by any chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the foundation for the study today. Since I'm impatient as can be I did test a little of each out of the back of my hand for color and eek- I think they're going to be way too dark for my face! Luckily I'm a stay at home mom so I'll just avoid the general public as much as possible those days if the shade is as off as I fear!
Mine look very dark, too!  I even picked the lighter end of the shade range I fall into on the prequal.  However, I don't think all 3 of mine are the same shade.  Two of them look very dark and orange while the third looks like it should be a good match.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a question. I only registered a few days ago. I understand from posts there that it can take a couple of weeks before you hear anything. Will email to say that your registration has been received or do they wait until you have been accepted to test a certain product?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question. I only registered a few days ago. I understand from posts there that it can take a couple of weeks before you hear anything. Will email to say that your registration has been received or do they wait until you have been accepted to test a certain product?
You should get an email soon with your id number and pin number to log into the site with.  Then you'll need to check for surveys and prequals every day.  I think most of us check multiple times per day.  You have to make it through the surveys and prequals before you actually make it into a test.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

I finally got my compensation. Still no surveys for me...sigh L'OREAL Revitalift Miracle Blurb instant skin smoother finishing cream L'OREAL lipgloss mocha color


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah...there hasn't been any surveys for me these two weeks.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't heard anything since I got an "if and when" for an eyeliner study. I don't know what's worse, disqualifying or silence.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the silence is the worst for me


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 12, 2013)

i know awhile ago a few of you had done a clarisonic brush head study with the really long brush heads...well they're up on clarisonic now!  cool to see a product go from testing to on the shelf!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 12, 2013)

I got the compensation for the serum study that ended October 5. I've never gotten a compensation so quickly before. I was a little worried that it would be small because the survey was just one question, but I'm pretty happy with it. I got Baby Lips in Berry Bomb and Kiehl's Deluxe Hand and Body Lotion in Grapefruit.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 12, 2013)

Can more than one person in the same household register?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 12, 2013)

> Can more than one person in the same household register?


 I don't believe so. I think it's one per household because then people could make multiple accounts.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the compensation for the serum study that ended October 5. I've never gotten a compensation so quickly before. I was a little worried that it would be small because the survey was just one question, but I'm pretty happy with it. I got Baby Lips in Berry Bomb and Kiehl's Deluxe Hand and Body Lotion in Grapefruit.

I just got this comp too, except my Baby Lips is in Pink Shock. The Kiehl's doesn't smell like grapefruit to me lol but I still like it! I was just in need of a new one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the compensation for the serum study that ended October 5. I've never gotten a compensation so quickly before. I was a little worried that it would be small because the survey was just one question, but I'm pretty happy with it. I got Baby Lips in Berry Bomb and Kiehl's Deluxe Hand and Body Lotion in Grapefruit.
I got this exactly. And felt the same way. It wasn't nearly as awesome as the moisturizer survey comp, but I was definitely pleased with what I got. Especially since these are both products I'll enjoy! I'd have been happier if the serum hadn't made me break out. But it's whatevs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice compensation.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 13, 2013)

I feel like Loreal is mad at me and giving me the silent treatment or something.. I haven't heard *anything* from them in like two weeks. Please Loreal, let me answer *something*, at this point I would be happy just to DQ. Haha


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 13, 2013)

> I feel like Loreal is mad at me and giving me the silent treatment or something.. I haven't heard *anything* from them in like two weeks. Please Loreal, let me answer *something*, at this point I would be happy just to DQ. Haha


 Haha you're not alone! Let's weep in one corner. LOL


----------



## wadedl (Oct 13, 2013)

I think we are all in the same boat


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Mmhmm, it's been ages since I've had s survey or anything!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I will join the boat and the corner.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 13, 2013)

hope it's the calm before a storm


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2013)

On Saturday I got my comp for the body sunscreen study that ended the first part of this month, that's super quick!  I got Loreal Texture Perfecter Serum and a Maybelline concealer stick.  Totally happy with both these items.  I tried the serum already and it reminds me a lot of Lancome Vissionaire.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 15, 2013)

> Mine look very dark, too!Â  I even picked the lighter end of the shade range I fall into on the prequal.Â  However, I don't think all 3 of mine are the same shade.Â  Two of them look very dark and orange while the third looks like it should be a good match.


 Mine is way too dark. I'm glad it's raining and low light today! I want this to be over, I'm not enjoying the idea of orange face at work for three days lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 15, 2013)

> > Mine look very dark, too!Â  I even picked the lighter end of the shade range I fall into on the prequal.Â  However, I don't think all 3 of mine are the same shade.Â  Two of them look very dark and orange while the third looks like it should be a good match.
> 
> 
> Mine is way too dark. I'm glad it's raining and low light today! I want this to be over, I'm not enjoying the idea of orange face at work for three days lol


 todays was way too dark for me as well.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is way too dark. I'm glad it's raining and low light today! I want this to be over, I'm not enjoying the idea of orange face at work for three days lol
Oh, that's too bad!  Mine looked really dark but once I got it on and blended, it looks ok.  Not a perfect match, but only about half a shade too dark so it's really not bad.  I really like the formula though!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 15, 2013)

> Oh, that's too bad!Â  Mine looked really dark but once I got it on and blended, it looks ok.Â  Not a perfect match, but only about half a shade too dark so it's really not bad.Â  I really like the formula though!Â


 Mine looked a bit dark too, but once I blended it in, it actually is a pretty close match. I like this one, the formula is good and I'm not really shiny yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is way too dark. I'm glad it's raining and low light today! I want this to be over, I'm not enjoying the idea of orange face at work for three days lol
Fortunately, it's the perfect shade for me. Whew...I did not want to go to work looking like an oompa - loompa!


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine matched perfectly too!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 15, 2013)

Alright, this is kinda irrelevant...but I want to take part in the makeuptalk forum discussion for influenster but I can't reply to the thread. Like, I can't find the reply text editor. Help? I'm clueless when it comes to navigating around makruptalk because the only thread I participate in is this loreal thread lol


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 15, 2013)

> Alright, this is kinda irrelevant...but I want to take part in the makeuptalk forum discussion for influenster but I can't reply to the thread. Like, I can't find the reply text editor. Help? I'm clueless when it comes to navigating around makruptalk because the only thread I participate in is this loreal thread lol


 Usually when that happens, there is a group you have to join before you can post on the thread. I'm assuming that's what is going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* 



Alright, this is kinda irrelevant...but I want to take part in the makeuptalk forum discussion for influenster but I can't reply to the thread. Like, I can't find the reply text editor. Help? I'm clueless when it comes to navigating around makruptalk because the only thread I participate in is this loreal thread lol
Usually when that happens, there is a group you have to join before you can post on the thread. I'm assuming that's what is going on



If not being in the group isn't the case, is the text editor just blank with no place to type in? I had that happen a few times in Chrome last week or so, the text box reappeared after I hard refreshed (ctrl+F5) the page. I figured it was a minor glitch.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 15, 2013)

> If not being in the group isn't the case, is the text editor just blank with no place to type in? I had that happen a few times in Chrome last week or so, the text box reappeared after I hard refreshed (ctrl+F5) the page. I figured it was a minor glitch.


 Oh. I think the reason is that I'm not in the group. Alright I'm gonna join it. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm glad y'all got a good match! I'm keeping my wild curly hair down to hide my pale neck and grateful that it's cardigan weather to hide my pale arms lol! My face is also oily after 6 hours and I never get oily. I really liked the formula and the feeling of it after I put it on this morning though! I think I'm just missing my UD foundation lol!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 15, 2013)

I got excited because there was a link under "Available Surveys" but it was just a privacy policy agreement. Boo hoo, but at least I know the ~2 week silence from Loreal isn't because my account was accidentally deactivated or something. XD


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got excited because there was a link under "Available Surveys" but it was just a privacy policy agreement. Boo hoo, but at least I know the ~2 week silence from Loreal isn't because my account was accidentally deactivated or something. XD

Is the privacy policy still showing up for you even after accepting it? I checked ok and clicked continue and it redirected me back to my homepage, with the policy link still present.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is the privacy policy still showing up for you even after accepting it? I checked ok and clicked continue and it redirected me back to my homepage, with the policy link still present.
Same


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same 





Oh, L'Oreal lol. I'm sure they'll fix it eventually. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 15, 2013)

I finally got a survey!



  It was a prequal for hair and no guarantee.  It was if they decide to do it they may contact you.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a survey!



  It was a prequal for hair and no guarantee.  It was if they decide to do it they may contact you.

I got the same thing!


----------



## missionista (Oct 15, 2013)

Bikerchic &amp; Pollysmom, I'm having the same experience as you.  The foundation looked way too dark, but with lots of blending it just looks like I got a little happy with the bronzer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only thing is, with all that blending, the coverage goes from "foundation" level to "tinted moisturizer" level for me.  I don't mind light overage, but if I'm wearing an actual foundation, then I want the heavier coverage.  Otherwise, this is pretty good.

Did we all get the same 1st sample?  Are we allowed to reveal the number on this board?  I don't want to mess up the study, but I'm really curious if everyone is using the same number sample in the same order.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2013)

That disappointment upon seeing the link was only a privacy agreement update.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Oct 15, 2013)

> That disappointment upon seeing the link was only a privacy agreement update.Â :icon_cry:


 *sigh* me too.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 16, 2013)

> Bikerchic &amp; Pollysmom, I'm having the same experience as you.Â  The foundation looked way too dark, but with lots of blending it just looks like I got a little happy with the bronzer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The only thing is, with all that blending, the coverage goes from "foundation" level to "tinted moisturizer" level for me.Â  I don't mind light overage, but if I'm wearing an actual foundation, then I want the heavier coverage.Â  Otherwise, this is pretty good. Did we all get the same 1st sample?Â  Are we allowed to reveal the number on this board?Â  I don't want to mess up the study, but I'm really curious if everyone is using the same number sample in the same order.


 I'm not sure what it would hurt to say what sample #...yesterday was 147 I think. I'm at work and don't have it with me, but I think that's what it was. If it's not okay to post that, feel free to delete or I'll delete. Today's was a good color match at first, but has turned orange and settled noticeably into my pores after 5 hours. Oil city too. Number started with a 4...479 maybe?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a survey!



  It was a prequal for hair and no guarantee.  It was if they decide to do it they may contact you.
Nice! Nothing here.


----------



## missionista (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote:   I'm not sure what it would hurt to say what sample #...yesterday was 147 I think. I'm at work and don't have it with me, but I think that's what it was. If it's not okay to post that, feel free to delete or I'll delete.

Today's was a good color match at first, but has turned orange and settled noticeably into my pores after 5 hours. Oil city too. Number started with a 4...479 maybe?

Hmm, OK, then we are not all doing it in the same order.  I had 479 yesterday.  Something else today.  Well, that answers that question.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, OK, then we are not all doing it in the same order.  I had 479 yesterday.  Something else today.  Well, that answers that question.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I do 479 tomorrow, I think.


----------



## hellopatricia (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Girls, 

I just joined the Loreal Test Panel but there's currently no surveys. How long is it usually till a survey pops up?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Hi Girls,Â  I just joined the Loreal Test Panel but there's currently no surveys. How long is it usually till a survey pops up?


 There's no telling when one will come up. Might be tomorrow, might be weeks from now. The best thing to do is at least check daily, if not multiple times a day.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Hi Girls,Â  I just joined the Loreal Test Panel but there's currently no surveys. How long is it usually till a survey pops up?


 No one knows. They randomly pop up. I haven't had one in three weeks. Just be patient and check this thread. Someone here will inform everyone when there are surveys up. However not everyone gets the surveys. They probably base it on the info we give on the initial surveys we take when we first sign up.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 17, 2013)

> Bikerchic &amp; Pollysmom, I'm having the same experience as you.Â  The foundation looked way too dark, but with lots of blending it just looks like I got a little happy with the bronzer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The only thing is, with all that blending, the coverage goes from "foundation" level to "tinted moisturizer" level for me.Â  I don't mind light overage, but if I'm wearing an actual foundation, then I want the heavier coverage.Â  Otherwise, this is pretty good. Did we all get the same 1st sample?Â  Are we allowed to reveal the number on this board?Â  I don't want to mess up the study, but I'm really curious if everyone is using the same number sample in the same order.


 I'd wait until the study is over to discuss a specific number for the test product..


----------



## missionista (Oct 17, 2013)

Third day of the foundation study.  The first two were fine, but this third one is AWFUL!


----------



## SweetPea78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok I have to ask. To qualify for the foundation study, what did you put down for how you apply the foundation? I said brush and Dqd. I've been so curious on what they were looking for.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow i just received my comp for the mascara study. I received the Lancome Fraichelle invigorating Body scrub.  That was quick.


----------



## BethanyNewell (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking forward to participating with L'Oreal on upcoming panels!! Thanks for sharing the info and link. Bethany Newell


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 19, 2013)

Does loreal send tracking info for study compensation? I just finished the skincare study and I'm super anxious to get it since this was my first study!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 19, 2013)

> Does loreal send tracking info for study compensation? I just finished the skincare study and I'm super anxious to get it since this was my first study!


 Nope. It will just show up. They will send is USPS. If it's a very large compensation, like for the nail study, they will send it UPS and you can track it by reference with My UPS.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow i just received my comp for the mascara study. I received the Lancome Fraichelle invigorating Body scrub.  That was quick.

Me too! I'm shocked at how quickly they got it out! I hope I'm not allergic to it. When I got the Lancome Savon Fraichelle body wash as part of a comp package, I learned by using it once that I was allergic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sucks too since I LOVE how it smells!

EDIT:

I'm not allergic! In fact, I love it! It smells great, and my skin feels so smooth and moisturized! I got a super red and itchy rash immediately after using the other one I got before, but not with this! And it's good timing too since I'm getting a bit low on body wash!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Girls,

I just joined the Loreal Test Panel but there's currently no surveys. How long is it usually till a survey pops up?
How long did it take between the initial registration and them contacting you to say you were in?

I put in all my info about 2 weeks ago and .... nothing.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 19, 2013)

> How long did it take between the initial registration and them contacting you to say you were in? I put in all my info about 2 weeks ago and .... nothing.


 There hasn't been anything for most of us(if not all) for three weeks now. Just keep checking on this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And don't rely on them for contacting you for surveys. They usually only contact people when they can't find anyone to fill the slots.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I have to ask. To qualify for the foundation study, what did you put down for how you apply the foundation? I said brush and Dqd. I've been so curious on what they were looking for. 




 
I don't see a problem with answering since the study is over...I said fingers. I was just lucky since I use a brush, sponge and fingers...depends on the day and which one I'm using.


----------



## SweetPea78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see a problem with answering since the study is over...I said fingers. I was just lucky since I use a brush, sponge and fingers...depends on the day and which one I'm using.
Yeah I figured it would be ok to ask since the study is over. Darn..I almost said fingers too. I use all three (fingers, brush, sponge) and it just depends on my mood that day when I apply it.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There hasn't been anything for most of us(if not all) for three weeks now. Just keep checking on this thread!



And don't rely on them for contacting you for surveys. They usually only contact people when they can't find anyone to fill the slots.
I thought I might at least get a "Thanks for filling out the registration information"

I'm just worried I'm not even being considered for anything.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I might at least get a "Thanks for filling out the registration information"

I'm just worried I'm not even being considered for anything.
You should receive an email from them soon with your sign in info. It takes a little while.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too! I'm shocked at how quickly they got it out! I hope I'm not allergic to it. When I got the Lancome Savon Fraichelle body wash as part of a comp package, I learned by using it once that I was allergic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sucks too since I LOVE how it smells!

EDIT:

I'm not allergic! In fact, I love it! It smells great, and my skin feels so smooth and moisturized! I got a super red and itchy rash immediately after using the other one I got before, but not with this! And it's good timing too since I'm getting a bit low on body wash!
That is so nice. I have both the gel and scrub so I will be giving it a try. I have had the gel before and love it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is so nice. I have both the gel and scrub so I will be giving it a try. I have had the gel before and love it.

The scrub is AWESOME! I didn't even feel the need to put lotion on after my shower.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is so nice. I have both the gel and scrub so I will be giving it a try. I have had the gel before and love it.
How much does the smell of the gel linger afterwards? I got one as part of a comp back in August and I've been hesitant to use it because I'm not a big fan of the smell.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much does the smell of the gel linger afterwards? I got one as part of a comp back in August and I've been hesitant to use it because I'm not a big fan of the smell.

I would say don't use it then. The smell lingers for quite some time.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would say don't use it then. The smell lingers for quite some time.

Thanks for the advice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll stick with my usual and see if my cousin wants this.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 20, 2013)

I clicked through my final survey on the problem skin study. Somehow it still shows as incomplete and it wouldn't let me go back to complete...said I had already completed. grr.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 20, 2013)

> I clicked through my final survey on the problem skin study. Somehow it still shows as incomplete and it wouldn't let me go back to complete...said I had already completed. grr.


 That's really odd... I just did that one a few days ago and it went through fine.


----------



## 3gingers (Oct 21, 2013)

I have had that happen before. Check the ballot number on your test product. Then check the number in the email they sent you, to remind you to take the survey. I have had 2 different numbers before. And have had the exact same thing happen. Once, I realized I used the ballot number in the email, not on the product.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dear L'oreal,

This is going on week three with no surveys; you're killing me!  Please post a plethora of surveys this week; ones that I can actually qualify for.

Love,

Beauty Obsessed

haha - i wish it were that easy!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 21, 2013)

The privacy policy survey wouldn't go away lol


----------



## tameloy (Oct 21, 2013)

Is anyone else's privacy policy still stuck under incomplete surveys?


----------



## 3gingers (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else's privacy policy still stuck under incomplete surveys?
Yep mine won't go away either.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else's privacy policy still stuck under incomplete surveys?
Yeah, mine is still stuck.

Also, I got my comp for the eyeliner study (pretty quickly, it just ended on Oct 10)

 I got Baby Lips Dr Rescue in 40 Pink Me Up &amp; Maybelline The Rocket Mascara in 400 Blackest Black


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 21, 2013)

> That's really odd... I just did that one a few days ago and it went through fine.


 did the same survey and when trough with no problem you should email them just to be sure is completed.


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 21, 2013)

> Is anyone else's privacy policy still stuck under incomplete surveys?


 yes still there under incomplete survey


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I might at least get a "Thanks for filling out the registration information"

I'm just worried I'm not even being considered for anything.

Did you check you spam folder? I signed up on Friday and this morning (Monday) I got a Welcome email with my login information.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else's privacy policy still stuck under incomplete surveys?

Mine still is...it is driving me crazy.


----------



## mckondik (Oct 21, 2013)

If anyone has a chance to do any in person/ on-site studies, do them. I just finished my 2nd study at the product evaluation center in Solon and the compensation was killer! I visited the center 4 times and used 2 different blow drying styling creams, each for a week, and got about $260 worth of product!


----------



## korsis (Oct 21, 2013)

> If anyone has a chance to do any in person/ on-site studies, do them. I just finished my 2nd study at the product evaluation center in Solon and the compensation was killer! I visited the center 4 times and used 2 different blow drying styling creams, each for a week, and got about $260 worth of product!


Oh congrats! Those look nice! Too bad I live not close by!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone has a chance to do any in person/ on-site studies, do them. I just finished my 2nd study at the product evaluation center in Solon and the compensation was killer! I visited the center 4 times and used 2 different blow drying styling creams, each for a week, and got about $260 worth of product!




What a great *free* haul!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 21, 2013)

> Ok I have to ask. To qualify for the foundation study,Â what did you put down for how you apply the foundation? I said brush and Dqd. I've been so curious on what they were looking for.Â :icon_smil Â


 The first time I got the survey, I said a sponge and DQ'd. They emailed me to take the survey again and I said fingers and got through. I was tempted to put sponge again just to see if it would let me through, but I really didn't want to DQ again lol.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

I think I've only gotten 1 or 2 surveys since I signed up almost a year ago. DQ'd both times


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The privacy policy survey wouldn't go away lol
same with me!!! it keeps showing up as incomplete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 21, 2013)

> The first time I got the survey, I said a sponge and DQ'd. They emailed me to take the survey again and I said fingers and got through. I was tempted to put sponge again just to see if it would let me through, but I really didn't want to DQ again lol.


You still might have dq'd because I said fingers, then the brand question came, my brand was right, then the exact product name came, mine was right, but then the color came and I got dq'd. So many times we think: "if only I would have answered different" while in fact there is still in the same survey lots of chances to still dq... @sweetpea


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't get any surveys.  Why oh why, lol


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got my compensation for the face moisturizer study...it only took four days to get here after I completed the study...they are really fast.

A 25 pack of Garnier soothing remover cleansing towelettes and one maybelline new youk eye studio eyeshadow in silver spark. An $11 value for a 6 day long study.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my compensation for the face moisturizer study...it only took four days to get here after I completed the study...they are really fast.

A 25 pack of Garnier soothing remover cleansing towelettes and one maybelline new youk eye studio eyeshadow in silver spark. An $11 value for a 6 day long study.
They are so random. You never know what you will get.


----------



## korsis (Oct 22, 2013)

> Just got my compensation for the face moisturizer study...it only took four days to get here after I completed the study...they are really fast. A 25 pack of Garnier soothing remover cleansing towelettes and one maybelline new youk eye studio eyeshadow in silver spark. An $11 value for a 6 day long study.


I have the feeling that loreal changed something. The compensations seem to get smaller but on the other hand much faster.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my compensation for the face moisturizer study...it only took four days to get here after I completed the study...they are really fast.

A 25 pack of Garnier soothing remover cleansing towelettes and one maybelline new youk eye studio eyeshadow in silver spark. An $11 value for a 6 day long study.
Mine was valued around $11, too, for a 9 day eyeliner study.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 22, 2013)

> I have the feeling that loreal changed something. The compensations seem to get smaller but on the other hand much faster.


 I agree. Between no surveys for WEEKS (gasp!), the privacy policy agreement, the shorter compensation time and values.. I think things are changing!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the feeling that loreal changed something. The compensations seem to get smaller but on the other hand much faster.

Maybe they're faster since things are a little slow right now in the Survey Dept 




they may be waiting for more just like us! lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree. Between no surveys for WEEKS (gasp!), the privacy policy agreement, the shorter compensation time and values.. I think things are changing!

Speaking of the Privacy Policy Agreement- mine's still showing up as something I haven't done.. same for everyone else?


----------



## shy32 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Speaking of the Privacy Policy Agreement- mine's still showing up as something I haven't done.. same for everyone else?


 Same here


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 22, 2013)

Same here, stuck privacy policy


----------



## SweetPea78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here
Me too


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

there are 3 that never go away on the McCormick testing site ( They use the same basic site) they may now be required to always have the privacy policy able for us to read. ps check out the McCormick test pannel I have done 1 at home study snd won one of the survey drawings. ( they have surveys that every one is welcome to do and at the end they draw names to win gift cards) earning me a total of $35 Amazon credit and thst equaled new nail polish for me.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 22, 2013)

> there are 3 that never go away on the McCormick testing site ( They use the same basic site) they may now be required to always have the privacy policy able for us to read. ps check out the McCormick test pannel I have done 1 at home study snd won one of the survey drawings. ( they have surveys that every one is welcome to do and at the end they draw names to win gift cards) earning me a total of $35 Amazon credit and thst equaled new nail polish for me.


 Thanks for the info! I just signed up! Can you tell me more about it? Does it work the same way as loreal testing? Thanks again.


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 24, 2013)

I got the compensation for the foundation study- Maybelline Colossal Cat Eyes mascara and a Loreal primer. The mascara is clumpy and the primer wasn't even full sized. Oh well, at least it's free.


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 24, 2013)

> I got the compensation for the foundation study- Maybelline Colossal Cat Eyes mascara and a Loreal primer. The mascara is clumpy and the primer wasn't even full sized. Oh well, at least it's free.


 I just got the same thing, not the best comp. i've ever recieved, but hey, like you said, it was free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited to try both, the primer looks interesting!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the compensation for the foundation study- Maybelline Colossal Cat Eyes mascara and a Loreal primer. The mascara is clumpy and the primer wasn't even full sized. Oh well, at least it's free.
I haven't gotten mine yet, but it's probably all the same.  A little disappointed about the Maybelline mascara, I've never had a Maybelline one that I liked.  Oh well, excited to try a new primer.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I haven't gotten mine yet, but it's probably all the same.Â  A little disappointed about the Maybelline mascara, I've never had a Maybelline one that I liked.Â  Oh well, excited to try a new primer.


 I'm guessing that I'll end up with the same thing. I did a skincare study that was around the same time as the foundation study. Not excited, but not super disappointed either.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm guessing that I'll end up with the same thing. I did a skincare study that was around the same time as the foundation study. Not excited, but not super disappointed either.
You might get something totally different!  It really seems as though the comps are all over the place.  I did a sunscreen study last month and got a bottle of L'Oreal face serum ($24.99 retail value) and a Maybelline concealer (roughly $5 retail value) some other ladies were doing a different study around the same time and got a Maybelline Baby Lips balm and L'Oreal mascara.  It really seems to vary so much between studies.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 24, 2013)

I got a LancÃ´me blush and a Garnier face wash recently for my sunscreen study, I think the compensations are really random. I was so sad that the blush seems to be the exact color of my skin tone. I went and swatched it at macys and no matter how much I put on, nothing. It will be a good present for my mom for Christmas, I think the last blush she bought has to be at least 5 years old.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

there are 3 that never go away on the McCormick testing site ( They use the same basic site) they may now be required to always have the privacy policy able for us to read.
ps check out the McCormick test panel I have done 1 at home study and won one of the survey drawings. ( they have surveys that every one is welcome to do and at the end they draw names to win gift cards) earning me a total of $35 Amazon credit and that equaled new nail polish for me.

Thanks for the info! I just signed up! Can you tell me more about it? Does it work the same way as loreal testing? Thanks again. I works a lot like the loreal panel. there are some times surveys on the web page for home studies you get into those and they send you a product to try after about a week the send you the post survey  and then a few weeks later you get a code for an amazon gift card.    then they do information surveys that they email you. for these they draw names to receive gift cards.    so far i have done 1 at home and filled out 2 email studies and won the drawing for the gift card for the latest one.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 24, 2013)

There's a new questionnaire up and for those who qualify you end up taking it right away for a one of five questionnaires credit.  I think I'm the exact demographic which is strange/random.


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Still no surveys for me :,(


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 24, 2013)

My mom had it and she took it. I don't. Bleh.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Oct 24, 2013)

This was my first L'oreal survey ever and I qualified, wooooo. I thought you had to complete 5 informational surveys to get anything, but it told me "If you complete the entire survey you will receive 1 product as compensation in approximately 6 weeks". I'm confused. Sorry if this has been addressed before!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 24, 2013)

I DQed


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

YAY SURVEY!

boo Dqed lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first L'oreal survey ever and I qualified, wooooo. I thought you had to complete 5 informational surveys to get anything, but it told me "If you complete the entire survey you will receive 1 product as compensation in approximately 6 weeks". I'm confused. Sorry if this has been addressed before!
oh i didn't even notice that!!!  I just assumed it counted towards 1 of 5!  That's awesome if we get something though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 24, 2013)

Dq! Womp womp


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2013)

I made it through!  Yay for comps!

On another note, that survey had some weird questions


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 24, 2013)

Qualified.


----------



## missionista (Oct 24, 2013)

Bummer, the survey hasn't shown up on my account.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I DQ'd


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 24, 2013)

I DQ'd (everytime I type that I think of Dairy Queen lol)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my compensation for the face moisturizer study...it only took four days to get here after I completed the study...they are really fast.

A 25 pack of Garnier soothing remover cleansing towelettes and one maybelline new youk eye studio eyeshadow in silver spark. An $11 value for a 6 day long study.
I did that study too. At least I don't have to worry about buying makeup wipes next month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

I made it all the way through!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it through!  Yay for comps!

On another note, that survey had some weird questions





Me too!

And agreed, on a few questions I was like ehhhh.... what exactly are you asking? Lol.


----------



## jdobek (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first L'oreal survey ever and I qualified, wooooo. I thought you had to complete 5 informational surveys to get anything, but it told me "If you complete the entire survey you will receive 1 product as compensation in approximately 6 weeks". I'm confused. Sorry if this has been addressed before!

Hmmm....I wonder if there are different ones, because mine defiantly said if would count as one of five.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jdobek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first L'oreal survey ever and I qualified, wooooo. I thought you had to complete 5 informational surveys to get anything, but it told me "If you complete the entire survey you will receive 1 product as compensation in approximately 6 weeks". I'm confused. Sorry if this has been addressed before!

Hmmm....I wonder if there are different ones, because mine defiantly said if would count as one of five.

I only had one survey, but my friend has 2.  One is long for a 1 product compensation.  The other is 5 minutes towards 1 of 5.  I went through the long one.  And yes some of the questions were weird.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally!!  It's been crickets since August (although it was a very very good August--10 products compensation for 1 study and a 3 part survey).  Made it all the way through this survey and will be getting a product for compensation.  

I know that the surveys tend to compensate better, but I always find it fun to be the guinea pig for new stuff.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## SweetPea78 (Oct 24, 2013)

Qualified!  





Mine just said that I would get 1 compensation in 6 weeks. Nothing about counting towards 1 of 5 questionnaires. Hmmm...


----------



## Kelli (Oct 24, 2013)

I had the short one that counted as 1 of 5. Did everyone else who did that one, only have like one question once you got through the qualifier? It just asked how often I used all the products and then it said I was done.

I think that puts me  up to 4 total, so hopefully that one did count even though it was only one question, so if I get into one more info survey soon I'll get a comp!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the short one that counted as 1 of 5. Did everyone else who did that one, only have like one question once you got through the qualifier? It just asked how often I used all the products and then it said I was done.

I think I am up to 4 total, so hopefully I get into one more info survey soon to get a comp!
My friend ahad the short one and the long one.  She said the short one was a prequalificaiton for something.  These were her first surveys, and she doesn't know all the ins and outs of it yet, so she didn't remember any specifics.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 24, 2013)

No survey here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 24, 2013)

No survey on my side


----------



## korsis (Oct 24, 2013)

Nothing here! :-(


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 24, 2013)

Nope, don't have it here.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 24, 2013)

No survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Oct 24, 2013)

This is weird in a good way--I just got compensation from the 3 day foundation study!  The one that just finished a week ago.  I was not expecting anything so soon.  I got a primer and a mascara.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 24, 2013)

They've been super fast at sending out compensation lately.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

That makes me excited! I just finished a study on the 17th, so hopefully by Monday or Tuesday I'll get my comp! :-D


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 24, 2013)

Hopefully we do get something next week do you know hoe long we gotta wait before we can qualified for another.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Hopefully we do get something next week do you know hoe long we gotta wait before we can qualified for another.


 I think it's a month? I'm pretty sure that's what people posted in the past anyways. Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's a month? I'm pretty sure that's what people posted in the past anyways. Please correct me if I'm wrong!
Yup its a month. You can get surveys, but they won't be ones to qualify for a home study.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been a member for over a year and I've never gotten one study.  I guess they don't like old redheads with dry skin.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 25, 2013)

Nada enchilada. Nothing here!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nada enchilada. Nothing here!

Nothing here as well....and I'm quoting you just because I want you to realize that now you have made me quite hungry LOL





I need some mole enchiladas!


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 25, 2013)

when you all first signed up, do they send you an e-mail eventually?


----------



## wurly (Oct 25, 2013)

I just received a hair survey, but when I finished it, they said I had entered the wrong panelist number. I'm pretty sure I didn't, but want to contact L'oreal to make sure. What should I do? Did anyone else get this survey? It was loooong.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when you all first signed up, do they send you an e-mail eventually?
I filled out that registration form over two weeks ago and haven't received any emails from them. I put them in my contacts so nothing should be going to spam, though I'm checking that daily too. So I re-registered about 3 days ago and I'm continuting to wait.

Maybe they're just not interested in my demorgraphic?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when you all first signed up, do they send you an e-mail eventually?
When I first signed up I got an email the next day with all the info.  When my mom signed up I think it was almost 2 weeks before she heard anything from them.


----------



## EeLo (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received a hair survey, but when I finished it, they said I had entered the wrong panelist number. I'm pretty sure I didn't, but want to contact L'oreal to make sure. What should I do? Did anyone else get this survey? It was loooong.
I did the same survey and got the same response.  The survey has also been popping up in my incomplete survey section along with the privacy policy then disappearing again.  I emailed L'Oreal about the privacy policy moving around and they did respond...shown below, but with that response they did say that changes to the site were coming so things may be screwy for a while I guess.

---Email Response---

Once the Privacy Policy is completed it will stay under â€œIncompleted Surveysâ€, this is so it will always be available for your review.

 

We are very excited to share with you that sometime in December we are launching a new look to our website, this is going to make it easier to view from smart phone devices. As part of this new look we are moving some things around and the Survey Policy will then become a link on the right hand side of the page.

 

Sorry for any confusion this may have caused and we look forward to your future participation.

 

Pamela Hardy

Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Testing 

Terminal Avenue

Clark NJ 07066

(888) 866-4953


----------



## KryssiCakes (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got a new study questionairre... I DQ'd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2013)

DQ'd too.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in the midst of my 30 day after study waiting period



  I want surveys to DQ from!!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when you all first signed up, do they send you an e-mail eventually?

I signed up on a Friday and the following Monday had a welcome email with my login information.

I just had two survey's and disqualified in the first three questions or so on each LOL. All well, at least I got some!


----------



## korsis (Oct 25, 2013)

Dqd! :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got through a super long hair questionnaire that it says I should get comp for in 6 weeks. And then DQd from a home study. 

Evens out!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 25, 2013)

I got the hair survey. Excited to get my item!


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 25, 2013)

> I just received a hair survey, but when I finished it, they said I had entered the wrong panelist number. I'm pretty sure I didn't, but want to contact L'oreal to make sure. What should I do? Did anyone else get this survey? It was loooong.


 it happen to me too but that happen untill I finish and I press end I wonder if we still get reward it the survey too like 25 minutes


----------



## KryssiCakes (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaslyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


it happen to me too but that happen untill I finish and I press end I wonder if we still get reward it the survey too like 25 minutes
That happened to me with that survey too, but then it showed up in my incomplete survey section so I just took it again. It went through the 2nd time.


----------



## korsis (Oct 25, 2013)

> Just got through a super long hair questionnaire that it says I should get comp for in 6 weeks. And then DQd from a home study.Â  Evens out!


Was so excited to get that hair survey! Did it really say we get a comp for that?!? How awesome!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

Dq on the hair survey. :-(


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

didn't get the hair survey and DQ'd from the other one unfortunately.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 25, 2013)

DQed from the study.


----------



## hellopatricia (Oct 25, 2013)

I did the long hair survey, it said wrong panelist id. I ignored it thinking it should have went through. Two hours later, I went back to the website and the hair survey showed up as incomplete, I thought I should do it later just in case...Now going back to the website,the hair survey isn't listed in my incomplete section anymore. Does anyone know what's going on...? Am I going to be compensated? Cause that survey took real long... ):


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2013)

Had the hair survey but DQ'd on which type of hair products I use. I'm glad to see surveys again, although I feel like it hasn't been a complete month since I finished my last study.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Had theÂ hair survey but DQ'd on which type of hair products I use. I'm glad to see surveys again, although I feel like it hasn't been a complete month since I finished my last study.


 I dq'd on which type of hair products I used to use and no longer do. Such a weird question...


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I dq'd on which type of hair products I used to use and no longer do. Such a weird question...
I got through that study and the whole thing was filled with odd questions I had to read more than once to figure out what they were asking! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had the hair survey but DQ'd on which type of hair products I use. I'm glad to see surveys again, although I feel like it hasn't been a complete month since I finished my last study.
You can do informational studies within the 30 days, just not home studies


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

I DQ'd when I marked every answer in a "pick all that apply" because I DO use all that apply......wait...how is it possible to DQ on that when ALL were selected?! I'm confused! LOL


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

DQ.  I don't think I'm ever gonna qualify.. I got past the 'what hair products do you use" but not the 'what do you use to clean your face'


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

Apparently my hair is not what they're looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DQ'd when I marked every answer in a "pick all that apply" because I DO use all that apply......wait...how is it possible to DQ on that when ALL were selected?! I'm confused! LOL

Same!!!


----------



## KryssiCakes (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DQ'd when I marked every answer in a "pick all that apply" because I DO use all that apply......wait...how is it possible to DQ on that when ALL were selected?! I'm confused! LOL
That's super weird because I checked them all off as well, and I got through 2 more questions until I DQ'd.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can do informational studies within the 30 days, just not home studies





Ah, that makes sense! I'm glad I've been checking the site/keeping tabs on this thread or I would've missed this survey! I'd rather DQ than not fill it out lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ.  I don't think I'm ever gonna qualify.. I got past the 'what hair products do you use" but not the 'what do you use to clean your face'

wait, do questions come out in different order (when possible) in surveys?? I definitely got the face cleaning product question first, then the hair one, which DQ'd me.


----------



## pinkgemini (Oct 25, 2013)

Received my compensation from the foundation study today. Meh. It doesn't make sense to me that the 5 surveys comps that I've seen are leaps and bounds above the study comps. Wouldn't you think they'd be more appreciative of actual product testing and feedback? Am I complaining about the free products I just received? Forgive me, tacky tacky. But it does seem a little strange, doesn't it?


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 25, 2013)

I just did the hair survey that said it was 1 of 5 for a compensation, but is there a way to tell how many total I have towards my 5?


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the hair survey that said it was 1 of 5 for a compensation, but is there a way to tell how many total I have towards my 5?
I am wondering the same thing! I did the hair survey too. I think I am up to 3 now, but I'm not sure. Plus I got the wrong panelist idea thing at the end like someone else mentioned so I'm not even sure if I got credit for this one or not.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
wait, do questions come out in different order (when possible) in surveys?? I definitely got the face cleaning product question first, then the hair one, which DQ'd me.

Hmm... I dunno... that's weird though!  Mine definitely came in the opposite order.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the hair survey that said it was 1 of 5 for a compensation, but is there a way to tell how many total I have towards my 5?

I don't believe there is. Hopefully sometime in the near future though, they're revamping their site, right? I'm also curious to know - I joined over a year ago and I have no idea how many informational surveys I've completed, just that it's apparently under 5 because I haven't received any sort of compensation in the mail (unless it got lost).

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm... I dunno... that's weird though!  Mine definitely came in the opposite order.

 
So weird!


----------



## Dots (Oct 25, 2013)

I got through. I think this makes 5. Cross fingers.


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 25, 2013)

> That happened to me with that survey too, but then it showed up in my incompleteÂ survey section so I just took it again. It went through the 2nd time.


 not on mine I try to go back and there was no more survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Received my compensation from the foundation study today. Meh. It doesn't make sense to me that the 5 surveys comps that I've seen are leaps and bounds above the study comps. Wouldn't you think they'd be more appreciative of actual product testing and feedback? Am I complaining about the free products I just received? Forgive me, tacky tacky. But it does seem a little strange, doesn't it?
It does seem strange that the actual product tests have lower comps.

But I still can't wait to receive my comp for the face moisturizer study.


----------



## wurly (Oct 25, 2013)

> I did the long hair survey, it said wrong panelist id. I ignored it thinking it should have went through. Two hours later, I went back to the website and the hair survey showed up as incomplete, I thought I should do it later just in case...Now going back to the website,the hair survey isn't listed in my incomplete section anymore. Does anyone know what's going on...? Am I going to be compensated? Cause that survey took real long... ):


 It never showed up as incomplete for me. It's just gone. I want my compensation!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 26, 2013)

Did I get a different hair survey? Because the one I got said I would get 1 product as compensation for doing it...not that it was a 1 of 5 one.


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 26, 2013)

This was my compensation for a 5 DAY STUDY.....not compensation for 5 informational survey's.  I have received 2 separate compensations for 2 separate (5) informational study's.  Those two products were the Kiehls clay toner and a Lancome lip gloss.   So, at least for me the compensation for the informational (5 total survey's) was just one item.  The study I did for the items above was a week long journal study.  I was amazed by this compensation and could not believe they sent this many items.  I think they felt it was a bit more work (not really) because I had to answer daily questions and there were daily deadlines.  But I hear you....some people get really great items while others not so much  I just wanted to clarify as my last post with this photo was a little unclear


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the hair survey that said it was 1 of 5 for a compensation, but is there a way to tell how many total I have towards my 5?
I was wondering this too!  I haven't been able to figure anything out yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the hair survey that said it was 1 of 5 for a compensation, but is there a way to tell how many total I have towards my 5?
I was wondering this too!  I haven't been able to figure anything out yet.


Unfortunately there is no way to track unless you keep a tally yourself (which I started doing a few months ago, but couldn't remember for sure if I'd done 2 or 3 surveys before I started keeping track...bah).. I am pretty sure I just did my 5th survey yesterday? If memory serves...but who knows. I really hope in the website revamp, that they make it possible to keep track.

I know I've seen a few girls say they use spreadsheets to keep track of surveys completed, home study dates (and expected compensation arrival), etc. Might be worth a try if you're an organized type? I've just been using a Notepad. ha.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 26, 2013)

I am pretty sure this is my 5th too.. I wish I had kept track! I'm so apply I had a survey again! Yaaaayyyyyyy! Loreal isn't fighting me with anymore! Hahaha


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Received my compensation from the foundation study today. Meh. It doesn't make sense to me that the 5 surveys comps that I've seen are leaps and bounds above the study comps. Wouldn't you think they'd be more appreciative of actual product testing and feedback? Am I complaining about the free products I just received? Forgive me, tacky tacky. But it does seem a little strange, doesn't it?
This is the same comp that I received.  Also feel pretty meh about this one.  I hate to complain about free stuff, but these are both products I have already tried and don't like.  Oh well, looks my best friend is getting a new mascara


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 26, 2013)

> This was my compensation for a 5 DAY STUDY.....not compensation for 5 informational survey's. Â I have received 2 separate compensations for 2 separate (5) informational study's. Â Those two products were the Kiehls clay toner and a Lancome lip gloss. Â  So, at least for me the compensation for the informational (5 total survey's) was just one item. Â The study I did for the items above was a week long journal study. Â I was amazed by this compensation and could not believe they sent this many items. Â I think they felt it was a bit more work (not really) because I had to answer daily questions and there were daily deadlines. Â But I hear you....some people get really great items while others not so much Â I just wanted to clarify as my last post with this photo was a little unclear:icon_lol:


 This comp is amazing. Enjoy having fun! What was the study? The 3 day foundation study had comp of 2 products - loreal primer mini and maybelline mascara. The stut had 2 surveys a day with deadlines for each. So I am surprised to see that the comp differ so much. I'm glad you got at big one at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This was my compensation for a 5 DAY STUDY.....not compensation for 5 informational survey's.  I have received 2 separate compensations for 2 separate (5) informational study's.  Those two products were the Kiehls clay toner and a Lancome lip gloss.   So, at least for me the compensation for the informational (5 total survey's) was just one item.  The study I did for the items above was a week long journal study.  I was amazed by this compensation and could not believe they sent this many items.  I think they felt it was a bit more work (not really) because I had to answer daily questions and there were daily deadlines.  But I hear you....some people get really great items while others not so much  I just wanted to clarify as my last post with this photo was a little unclear




Nice compensation!!! This is my dream comp.


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 26, 2013)

> This comp is amazing. Enjoy having fun! What was the study? The 3 day foundation study had comp of 2 products - loreal primer mini and maybelline mascara. The stut had 2 surveys a day with deadlines for each. So I am surprised to see that the comp differ so much. I'm glad you got at big one at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It really was an amazing comp! I was completely shocked at the amount and quality of the products sent. The study was about my daily routine and also about what I thought of their descriptions of items. It had a total of about 10 questions a day. It was not difficult at all....just had to remember to take the survey each day


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It really was an amazing comp! I was completely shocked at the amount and quality of the products sent. The study was about my daily routine and also about what I thought of their descriptions of items. It had a total of about 10 questions a day. It was not difficult at all....just had to remember to take the survey each day
Just out of curiosity, what were you testing?  Mascara, foundation, or what?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity, what were you testing? Â Mascara, foundation, or what?Â


 Sounds like an informational home study?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got through. I think this makes 5. Cross fingers.
I think it's five for me too. I wish I could remember. I should make a spreadsheet or something, lol.


----------



## callmeashley (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello everybody! I'm new to the forum but have been an avid lurker for a little while. I recently finished a home study for skin care (10/17) and I received my compensation today. I thought you guys would be interested to see it... though I did ravage the package before realizing that I should share what I received... I tried to piece it back together though, hehe. 



  ​ 

​  ​ I received the Voluminous Million Lashes Excess in Blackest Black and a Maybelline Oil-Free Makeup Remover. I love L'Oreal mascaras so I'm pretty excited about it. I'm not excited about the makeup remover though simply because I dislike oil-free formulas regardless of the brand. To me they work like water (with a bonus stinging sensation if you get it in your eye). ​  ​ The compensation is pretty generous in my opinion. Even though it was a 6 day study, it was an easy one. I just needed to apply the product at night before going to bed, then I would just need to wake up and look at my skin.​  ​ Total effort put into the study - approximately 2 minutes per night and 1 minute in the morning. ​


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I received my compensation for the skin care study today. Was a nice way to end my week since I've been super sick all week. I received a Maybelline Eye Makeup Remover and Voluminous mascara


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 27, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity, what were you testing? Â Mascara, foundation, or what?Â


 I did not test any actual products. They were questions centered around product descriptions. They would describe a product several ways and I picked which description I liked best.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got my compensation for the problem skincare study. I also got the Loreal Voluminous Milion Lashes Mascara and the Maybelline eye makeup remover.


----------



## jaslyn (Oct 27, 2013)

> Got my compensation for the problem skincare study. I also got the Loreal Voluminous Milion Lashes Mascara and the Maybelline eye makeup remover.[/quote I got the same thing. ..


----------



## aricukier (Oct 29, 2013)

Gah just got into a cosmetic study! My first one ever! Not too excited about the colors of the product but I'll only have to use the products for 6 days total so no big deal. I love the item that qualified me so I'm super excited. Does it normally tell you online if you will have to send the products back or do you have to wait for the information sheet?


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 29, 2013)

I got all the way to brand and DQ'd. Womp Womp!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah just got into a cosmetic study! My first one ever! Not too excited about the colors of the product but I'll only have to use the products for 6 days total so no big deal. I love the item that qualified me so I'm super excited. Does it normally tell you online if you will have to send the products back or do you have to wait for the information sheet?
I think they tell you if you have to send the product back when you confirm the study, when they're explaining what days the testing and surveys will take place.  It's not something they're going to surprise on you with because some people might have a problem mailing a package and they want to make sure they have as many participants successfully complete the study as possible.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah just got into a cosmetic study! My first one ever! Not too excited about the colors of the product but I'll only have to use the products for 6 days total so no big deal. I love the item that qualified me so I'm super excited. Does it normally tell you online if you will have to send the products back or do you have to wait for the information sheet?
I got in too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 29, 2013)

DQ'd as well. Boooooo!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 29, 2013)

DQ'd


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 29, 2013)

DQ from the cosmetic study on which product I use the most often. I think this would've been a fun study but oh well, there's always next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats to you ladies who got in!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

DQ'd after picking a brand on which one of the two I use exactly. Oh well, better luck next time! Yay for all the ones who get to participate!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2013)

DQd as well, on the type of product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dq'd on brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 29, 2013)

DQ'd on the 50/50 question of specifically what type of product....oh the sadness LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 29, 2013)

No surveys in a LONG time for me! Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on the 50/50 question of specifically what type of product....oh the sadness LOL

SIGH, me too.... but yay for having a survey!  LOL they have me trained now.


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dq... *tear*


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 29, 2013)

How sad, I don't have a survey. Maybe next time...


----------



## SweetPea78 (Oct 29, 2013)

No new surveys for me either. Bummer.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 29, 2013)

Got in for an IF and WHEN for foundation... I think it's the 3rd if and when that I qualify for, but they never seem to happen for me....

I finished a sunscreen study 9/27 and haven't had any studies... is the "ban"  only for 30 days? I guess I just have to be patient :/


----------



## korsis (Oct 29, 2013)

No survey here! :-(


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my compensation from the skincare study today!





This is my favorite gel liner and I've been wanting to try Baby Lips. I'm glad I got it today because I really needed a pick me up.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2013)

Got an if and when for a foundation study.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got an if and when for a foundation study.

Ooh , I got it too! Made it to the end but...that doesn't lead anywhere lol. I wish these counted towards survey count. 1 survey for every 5 if and whens


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 30, 2013)

Just had 2 surveys: DQ'ed on 1 for a home study starting the second week of November and made it through the other with an IF and WHEN.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm new to this (just go tmy welcome email today!)

When you say you've DQ'd, does the survey actually tell you that you DQ'd or does it just end?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 30, 2013)

I DQ on everything wahaha :'(


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 30, 2013)

> I'm new to this (just go tmy welcome email today!) When you say you've DQ'd, does the survey actually tell you that you DQ'dÂ or does it just end?


 It tells you "thanks for blah blah but you're not the right fit..." something along those lines. Ugh I hate seeing that message. Lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 30, 2013)

DQ'd from the home study in record time on the first page with the age/ethnicity questions lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this (just go tmy welcome email today!)

When you say you've DQ'd, does the survey actually tell you that you DQ'd or does it just end?
It'll say "Thank you for your interest in our Consumer Participation Program. Unfortunately this study is not right for you. Please check back often to see what new studies are available that you may be eligible for. Thank you for your participation."


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

I dq'd on a home study when it asked my skin tone. SAD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 30, 2013)

Dq on specific name of the product (not brand). Gosh it's so hard to get into a study!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 30, 2013)

DQ'd on brand


----------



## Deareux (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep trying to sign up, but I never receive any login information. I've checked every folder and nothing is there.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 30, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand DQ'd.


----------



## lovesdogs (Oct 30, 2013)

I giving up on L'Ordeal test . Never got one test. Good Luck to everyone on the test panel.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 30, 2013)

I dqed quickly too


----------



## msladyday (Oct 30, 2013)

DQed on first page


----------



## LillyT (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep trying to sign up, but I never receive any login information. I've checked every folder and nothing is there.
This happened to me too. After a couple of weeks I tried again. And again, nothing. I emailed them explaining the situation. They ended up calling me and registering me from their computer and I got the welcome email the next day.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This happened to me too. After a couple of weeks I tried again. And again, nothing. I emailed them explaining the situation. They ended up calling me and registering me from their computer and I got the welcome email the next day.

Thanks! I'll drop them an email and hopefully get in contact with someone who can help sign me up.


----------



## marymartyr (Oct 31, 2013)

I almost died with L'oreal super blonde mix in the USA. Basically, my feet and face went all enormous and the temperature raised. I then went to the Internet and read that an American girl had been to the hospital with the same problem and on further researching about the topic I found out that nobody could die from it, like it would either pass or the person would take off the tint and OK.

It took me good one hour to recover and I had to lie in bed for that to happen.

Really shocking.

It is apparently a chemical that they put inside of their product. Good luck with this one... .


----------



## korsis (Oct 31, 2013)

> I almost died with L'oreal super blonde mix in the USA. Basically, my feet and face went all enormous and the temperature raised. I then went to the Internet and read that an American girl had been to the hospital with the same problem and on further researching about the topic I found out that nobody could die from it, like it would either pass or the person would take off the tint and OK. It took me good one hour to recover and I had to lie in bed for that to happen. Really shocking. It is apparently a chemical that they put inside of their product. Good luck with this one... .


I don't know what to say! Sounds terrible and I'm awfully sorry but I do not think that this has anything to do with this thread? Did you receive this from the loreal test panel?


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marymartyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I almost died with L'oreal super blonde mix in the USA. Basically, my feet and face went all enormous and the temperature raised. I then went to the Internet and read that an American girl had been to the hospital with the same problem and on further researching about the topic I found out that nobody could die from it, like it would either pass or the person would take off the tint and OK.

It took me good one hour to recover and I had to lie in bed for that to happen.

Really shocking.

It is apparently a chemical that they put inside of their product. Good luck with this one... .
 
Patch testing is essential, no matter what brand you're using.  Allergies suck!  Sorry for your experience but this is for discussing the test panel.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Received my compensation from the foundation study today.
I got the same thing, just got back from vacation, so I don't know how long ago it came.  I haven't tried either product, so I'll at least give them a go, as soon as I finish up the mascara I'm currently using.  Never used their primer before, so at least I can give it a test and see how it works.  I was just thrilled to not have DQd on this one!!  LOL


----------



## char1958 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I GOT HYPNOSE DOLL LASHES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))

literally the only Lancome product I have ever lusted after. This was worth it, the rest is just icing on the cake.

It's basically an entire look!





Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invograting Body Moisturizer -$35.00

Lancome Mousse Radiance Clarifying Self-Foaming Cleanser -$32.00

Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination -$18.00

Lancome LE Crayon Kohl in Black Coffee -$26.00

Lancome Linear Design in Purple Jewels -$24.50

Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes in So Black -$27.00

Vichy Liftactiv Eyes Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care -$45.50

Maybelline Expertwear Eyeshadow Trio in Bronze Haze -$5.50

L'Oreal Visible Lift Blush in Berry Lift -$12.99

L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Shampoo for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99

L'Oreal Ever Pure Moisture Conditioner for Color Treated Hair/Rosemary Mint -$6.99

Total Value $240.50


Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oohhh
ooohhh, you got an eye cream... I hope I get one in mine, I'm almost 33 and seeing fine lines creep up! Must! Stop!
how can you get free samples


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm Barbara.  I'm also a Loreal Test Panelist. I live in NJ, close"ish" to where their testing center is.  So all the surveys I get are for me to come in and pick up products and get live hair checks or make up checks, etc.  Lately, they have been doing a TON of UV Nail Gel studies.  I qualify for all of them and a lot of the hair an make up studies but the hours are horrible.  It's during regular working hours, 8:30-4:00 and they take an hour for lunch.  I usually end up turning them down because it requires too much time away from the office.  The nail studies are paid and the hair studies are a "bag" of products and sometimes a stamp on your frequent tester card, which I'm still not sure what that gets me.  

I have noticed that the compensation has gone down in quality and value drastically over the past 3 months, at least with the "in test center" studies.  What used to be a visa gift card, bag of products and a stamp on the card compensation is now either a visa gift card (for a lower amount) and maybe a stamp on the frequent tester card OR a bag of products, sometimes with a stamp.

Has anyone else noticed the compensation is lower lately?

I don't get any of the surveys that qualify you for compensation either.  I have no idea why.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Hi everyone! I'm Barbara. Â I'm also a Loreal Test Panelist. I live in NJ, close"ish" to where their testing center is. Â So all the surveys I get are for me to come in and pick up products and get live hair checks or make up checks, etc. Â Lately, they have been doing a TON of UV Nail Gel studies. Â I qualify for all of them and a lot of the hair an make up studies but the hours are horrible. Â It's during regular working hours, 8:30-4:00 and they take an hour for lunch. Â I usually end up turning them down because it requires too much time away from the office. Â The nail studies are paid and the hair studies are a "bag" of products and sometimes a stamp on your frequent tester card, which I'm still not sure what that gets me. Â  I have noticed that the compensation has gone down in quality and value drastically over the past 3 months, at least with the "in test center" studies. Â What used to be a visa gift card, bag of products and a stamp on the card compensation is now either a visa gift card (for a lower amount) and maybe a stamp on the frequent tester card OR a bag of products, sometimes with a stamp. Has anyone else noticed the compensation is lower lately? I don't get any of the surveys that qualify you for compensation either. Â I have no idea why. Â


 I kinda agree with you, speaking from a home tester's point of view. It started in October though. Before that, the comps were really good.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I kinda agree with you, speaking from a home tester's point of view. It started in October though. Before that, the comps were really good.
It's really disappointing. Now that I am thinking about it, I think you are right, it's not 3 months, more like 2, since September.  Now, I probably won't bother with it anymore. And I certainly won't dare to do one that doesn't mention compensation.  I would like to switch over to a "home tester" but there is no option to do that on the website.  I might call about it and also ask why I never get any informational surveys while I'm at it.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 1, 2013)

> It's really disappointing. Now that I am thinking about it, I think you are right, it's not 3 months, more like 2, since September.Â  Now, I probably won't bother with it anymore. And I certainly won't dare to do one that doesn't mention compensation.Â  I would like to switch over to a "home tester" but there is no option to do that on the website. Â I might call about it and also ask why I never get any informational surveys while I'm at it.Â


 Yeah you should. In my experience, compensated informational studies have better goodies than home studies!


----------



## Linabunnie (Nov 4, 2013)

I received the same foaming face wash from a nail study.  Absolutly loooove it!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my two lipsticks for the lipstick study that starts on Friday.  The colors are pretty, can't wait to test them out.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ugh... I have a good 2 weeks before I can get more surveys and stuff now. :-( the suspense is killing me!


----------



## LillyT (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm waiting, not so patiently, for my first surveys/studies. I've only done the first batch of 5 general surveys and nothing has shown up since.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my two lipsticks for the lipstick study that starts on Friday.  The colors are pretty, can't wait to test them out.
Cool! I've never done a lipstick study.  Are they unlabelled white tubes, or tubes with white stickers on them to cover the label?

I would love a lipstick study but would be afraid to never find out what I was testing if I loved it!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my two lipsticks for the lipstick study that starts on Friday.  The colors are pretty, can't wait to test them out.
Cool! I've never done a lipstick study.  Are they unlabelled white tubes, or tubes with white stickers on them to cover the label?

I would love a lipstick study but would be afraid to never find out what I was testing if I loved it!

Generic lipstick tubes, with generic labels.  I am really looking foward to tring these out.  I swatched on my hand for a skin sensitivity test, and perfect colors for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 4, 2013)

I think the testing panel hates me.. I haven't gotten anything in weeks..


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh... I have a good 2 weeks before I can get more surveys and stuff now. :-( the suspense is killing me!

Keep checking though, apparently you can still get informational surveys during your "I just tested a product" timeout!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 4, 2013)

> Keep checking though, apparently you can still get informational surveys during your "I just tested a product" timeout!


 So far, I've only had one. Lol. I miss DQ'ing!


----------



## hellopatricia (Nov 8, 2013)

Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!


 Haha yes, makeup makes me more excited. May I ask which informational study this is for?


----------



## hellopatricia (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha yes, makeup makes me more excited. May I ask which informational study this is for?
It's the study where there were a TON of questions about hair. A lot of people freaked out because towards the end of the questionnaire, it said invalid login ID or something of that sort.


----------



## korsis (Nov 8, 2013)

> It's the study where there were a TON of questions about hair. A lot of people freaked out because towards the end of the questionnaire, it said invalid login ID or something of that sort.Â


Oh how cool! So we really get something for that! I could not remember if this was a 1 out of 5 thing! Yay!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 8, 2013)

> It's the study where there were a TON of questions about hair. A lot of people freaked out because towards the end of the questionnaire, it said invalid login ID or something of that sort.Â


 Yay! Im getting that one! *excited* Edit: but it wasn't in the mailbox today. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 8, 2013)

I haven't gotten any invites for awhile now.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!

Same. And I'm doubly upset because I got this in a previous comp and I'm severely allergic to it, so I now have 2 bottles of it that I have absolutely NO use for!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 8, 2013)

.


----------



## hellopatricia (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same. And I'm doubly upset because I got this in a previous comp and I'm severely allergic to it, so I now have 2 bottles of it that I have absolutely NO use for! 




Oh no! Now I'm scared to use it. Did your skin break out or...?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> Oh no! Now I'm scared to use it. Did your skin break out or...?


 On the other side, this is the precise one I'm using right now! I can get itchy (like gouging my arms bloody from scratching) when I use bar soaps in general and certain shower gels, but I have no issues whatsoever with this one. My advice: Patch test!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same. And I'm doubly upset because I got this in a previous comp and I'm severely allergic to it, so I now have 2 bottles of it that I have absolutely NO use for! 




Oh bummer! That's no fun, I'm sorry


----------



## slinka (Nov 8, 2013)

> Same. And I'm doubly upset because I got this in a previous comp and I'm severely allergic to it, so I now have 2 bottles of it that I have absolutely NO use for!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Might make a good gift or swap? That Sucks though :/ hopefully next time you'll get a better comp...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Now I'm scared to use it. Did your skin break out or...?

Yeah, I got a nasty and really itchy rash immediately after use. But I've got quite sensitive skin, so I have to be careful about what I use to begin with.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh bummer! That's no fun, I'm sorry





Yeah. Oh well. I can always use it to make a homemade ice pack with the old soap and alcohol trick...because I can't think of anyone that I could give it to since all the girls in my family have super sensitive skin too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Might make a good gift or swap?
That Sucks though :/ hopefully next time you'll get a better comp...
  Maybe a swap...can't think of anyone that I could gift it to.


----------



## lovesdogs (Nov 9, 2013)

When you tell L'Oreal that you have a reaction to there product your testing. What do they do?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!


 I got this today too. Will probably add it to the pile of things I'm gifting to my mom for Christmas, or possibly put it in my secret santa gift! I just have waaaay too many shower gels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovesdogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When you tell L'Oreal that you have a reaction to there product your testing. What do they do?
They really can't do anything. You take a risk when you agree to test their products. If you talking about the reaction someone had to the shower gel compensation some people are receiving.. that was a "gift" they can't control if you allergic to that either.


----------



## lovesdogs (Nov 9, 2013)

That makes sense.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!

Just got the same thing in the mail.  I really find the sent manly/herbal, not my taste at all, so I waved it by my hubby's nose, and he LOVES it.  Got one in the nail survey compensation over the summer, so now he has some nice expensive body wash to use!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just got the same thing in the mail.  I really find the sent manly/herbal, not my taste at all, so I waved it by my hubby's nose, and he LOVES it.  Got one in the nail survey compensation over the summer, so now he has some nice expensive body wash to use!

Haha, @magicalmom, I do the same thing all the time...hmmmm, manly/herbal/spiced sent......"Hey babe, come'ere! Tell me what you think of this!"


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just got the same thing in the mail.  I really find the sent manly/herbal, not my taste at all, so I waved it by my hubby's nose, and he LOVES it.  Got one in the nail survey compensation over the summer, so now he has some nice expensive body wash to use!
Yep, same here!  My husband is quite excited for his new body wash, lol!  I didn't like the scent either.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!


 I just got mine today too. Not what I was expecting but it well get used. It does smell kind of manly so I'm sure the bf will all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Haha @CheshireCookie @Bikerchic @Lolo22 at least we can be grateful to L'Oreal for keeping our men all nice and clean-smelling!  






But seriously, L'Oreal.  Makeup next time, 'kay?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 9, 2013)

I received the same Lancome body wash, it went directly to my husband. That smelled straight up like a man to me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 9, 2013)

It is a little manly...but definitely on the girly side of manly like some of the newer Old Spice scents. Like, if I smelled this on a dude, I would think that he was just weird.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

It smelled like the holidays to me! There's something about it that my nose read as oh-hey-evergreenish-but-not-stabbity-pine! I saved it for pretty much right now.


----------



## wels5711 (Nov 9, 2013)

I got the body wash a few months ago as a comp and I really like it. The smell isn't my fave but you can tell that it's better than your regular bath and body works shower gel (my go to shower gel). But I would never pay $32 dollars for it but I would be happy if they sent it again


----------



## Xiang (Nov 9, 2013)

> Although I know this product's value is $32. I was expecting to receive makeup. Oh well!


 I received the body scrub version of this product instead of the gel wash. Very thankful that i do not have to use up two bottles of the gel wash because i already got the wash from the nail survey. The body scrub is a light mint green color with exactly the same strong scent.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received the body scrub version of this product instead of the gel wash. Very thankful that i do not have to use up two bottles of the gel wash because i already got the wash from the nail survey. The body scrub is a light mint green color with exactly the same strong scent.

Lucky! I got the scrub as a comp for something else, and I love it and am NOT allergic to it!


----------



## LMS605 (Nov 11, 2013)

I got my body scrub and I'm looking forward to trying it. Does anybody know how long it takes to be rewarded after taking five surveys? Also should I email and ask for sure if I have taken five surveys? I'm pretty sure I have but there is no way to keep track, I hope they fix that someday.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 12, 2013)

new to this so sorry if this sounds dumb but do you get compensated for the initial 5 surveys?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  new to this so sorry if this sounds dumb but do you get compensated for the initial 5 surveys? 
You only get compensation when you complete an entire trial/study and even then you don't get money, you get cool swag.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just put on my lipstick for today, using the "regular lipstick" that I already use, that qualified me for the lipstick study.  I think this is the exact same formula and color of the one I just tested this weekend, but the testers are in generic tubes, so I will never know for sure.  I just find it interesting that it is the same color.


----------



## korsis (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  new to this so sorry if this sounds dumb but do you get compensated for the initial 5 surveys? 

No, not for the initial 5 surveys- for 5 informational surveys after that you get a comp. Good luck getting into those!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I just put on my lipstick for today, using the "regular lipstick" that I already use, that qualified me for the lipstick study.Â  I think this is the exact same formula and color of the one I just tested this weekend, but the testers are in generic tubes, so I will never know for sure.Â  I just find it interesting that it is the same color.


 Yes, I observed many similarities but there were a couple of small differences for me.


----------



## skittles33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Was this compensation sent via USPS or UPS? Just curious I have a post box and I still haven't received my compensation for that hair survey.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skittles33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was this compensation sent via USPS or UPS? Just curious I have a post box and I still haven't received my compensation for that hair survey. 




USPS


----------



## aricukier (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yes, I observed many similarities but there were a couple of small differences for me.


 The colors for me were the exact same but the formulas were definitely different. I wish they would show you the survey before you test because then I would've had more of an idea to look for.


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 12, 2013)

My L'Oreal account is getting reallllllly sad.....no surveys or anything for me in over a month!


----------



## korsis (Nov 12, 2013)

> My L'Oreal account is getting reallllllly sad.....no surveys or anything for me in over a month!


True! Same here! Did you see that they are now on FB and Twitter?


----------



## SweetPea78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did anyone else get all excited when they saw the email from L'Oreal..thinking that there was a new survey up. Only to find out that the email was in regards to them being on FB and Twitter? So bummed!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Did anyone else get all excited when they saw theÂ email from L'Oreal..thinking that there was a new survey up. Only to find out that the email was in regards to them being on FB and Twitter? So bummed!!


 Yes. Lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 13, 2013)

2nd product in the lipstick study.  I love it, unfortunately I will never know what it is.


----------



## skittles33 (Nov 13, 2013)

Shock to finally see something in my inbox even though it was only a preQ for an upcoming survey.... Did everyone else receive it???


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Shock to finally see something in my inbox even though it was only a prequalification for an upcoming online survey.... Did anyone everyone else receive it??? :11dh:


 I did! And I passed! *happy dance*


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2013)

Got the survey too.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, I passed the pre-qual, too! I just happened to randomly grab a lipstick out of my bag to use (I have over a dozen of them in there, and I use them all), and it happened to be an acceptable one.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 13, 2013)

they posted on facebook that a new prequal was up!  this is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 13, 2013)

You entered an invalid Panelist ID, please try again.


Umm.  Excuse me L'oreal.. what are you doing.  I think I'm done with this mess- I never qualify or get any quizzes, despite checking.. and today my account won't work and I just don't feel like dealing anymore.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 13, 2013)

Aaannndddd DQ!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness I passed the pre-qual. Shocking. I NEVER get through anything on this site.


----------



## TracyT (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaannndddd DQ!

Same here. Apparently my lipstick choice was not what they were looking for. Oh well.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 13, 2013)

I need to come up with a DQ dance.......



...........this'll do for now LOL


----------



## callmeashley (Nov 13, 2013)

By some miracle, I pre-qualified for the lipstick study. It's very surprising considering I only have one brand of lipstick that I use. I usually DQ when it comes to brand. ​


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2013)

DQ on the type of lipstick I wear. But L'Oreal, I'm a lipstick junkie, I have boxes of them, I don't like just randomly choosing one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *callmeashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By some miracle, I pre-qualified for the lipstick study. It's very surprising considering I only have one brand of lipstick that I use. I usually DQ when it comes to brand. ​ I got through too...my newly acquired obsession served me well!


----------



## korsis (Nov 13, 2013)

I got through too but this does not mean we get into a study or survey! It was only a pre qualify! So for most of us it does unfortunately not mean anything! :-(


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 13, 2013)

I dq'd on the age part! Wtf!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got through too but this does not mean we get into a study or survey! It was only a pre qualify! So for most of us it does unfortunately not mean anything! :-(
oh most definitely - i'm just excited that i've even prequalled for something - it's been AGES!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't had any surveys since that agreement thing got stuck on my dashboard. I have gone in and agreed to it a gazillion times and it will not go away.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't had any surveys since that agreement thing got stuck on my dashboard. I have gone in and agreed to it a gazillion times and it will not go away.
someone posted awhile back, that loreal said they were aware of it and they're revamping their website - i t will eventually just show in it's own space.  but it won't go away


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got through too but this does not mean we get into a study or survey! It was only a pre qualify! So for most of us it does unfortunately not mean anything! :-(
True.  I made it all the way through, but that only means I wear the kind of product that they're interested in.  They're probably only going to choose a few brands/products for the actual survey.  I'm crossing my fingers that I use the kind they're looking for!  It seems like the online surveys have the best compensation.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dq'd on the age part! Wtf!
Ditto...I guess we were too slow!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine said that they have to manually look at mine and I may have qualified.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 13, 2013)

DQd....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, at least I finally got a survey....but I DQ'd on it.


----------



## LillyT (Nov 13, 2013)

I FINALLY got my first survey. I was so happy!

Then I DQ'd.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

I had been waiting and waiting and waiting for a survey....

Boom! I got the lipstick one.

I was all aquiver with glee.

I joyfully started the survey...and didn't dq immediately...even through many questions. I was so happy. I started thinking, "Perhaps this is it, the moment I've been dreaming of, the moment I will actually qualify for something!"

I got to the question about my age.
And then...
I disqualify.

I sob for a while, completely heartbroken.

WHY DID YOU EVEN LET ME SIGN UP IF I'M ALWAYS TOO YOUNG FOR YOU, L'OREAL?!?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  someone posted awhile back, that loreal said they were aware of it and they're revamping their website - i t will eventually just show in it's own space.  but it won't go away

Yeah, I recall someone posting a response from L'Oreal saying that it's supposed to be there (or show up in your account somewhere) so you can review the policy whenever you wish to.


----------



## kotoko (Nov 13, 2013)

Edit: Nevermind, I signed up! But no confirmation... maybe they don't want me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, I passed the pre-qual, too! I just happened to randomly grab a lipstick out of my bag to use (I have over a dozen of them in there, and I use them all), and it happened to be an acceptable one.
lol...that's what I did. Obviously luck was with me today.


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just Dq'd after i put what state I reside in...lol


----------



## missionista (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I made it through the pre-qual!  Amazing.  Would be excited if this turned into something.


----------



## TracyT (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I made it through the pre-qual!  Amazing.  Would be excited if this turned into something.
Crossing my fingers and toes for ya!


----------



## korsis (Nov 14, 2013)

> Crossing my fingers and toes for ya!Â :clap


I want to see those toes! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MsChrissyG (Nov 14, 2013)

DQ'd on 2nd question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer.  They are not looking for MD opinions I guess....


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I dq'd... What's new, lol.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

DQ'd and joining @CheshireCookie with the DQ'd dance.


----------



## melonz (Nov 14, 2013)

DQ ALSO!! ARGHHHH.. I DQd after age..


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone here not received their hair survey compensation yet? It's the long survey with the Lancome Savon Fraichelle as compensation. I don't know if someone took it from my mailbox...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone here not received their hair survey compensation yet? It's the long survey with the Lancome Savon Fraichelle as compensation. I don't know if someone took it from my mailbox...
I received mine at least a week ago.


----------



## korsis (Nov 14, 2013)

> Has anyone here not received their hair survey compensation yet? It's the long survey with the Lancome Savon Fraichelle as compensation. I don't know if someone took it from my mailbox...


I have not received mine yet either and I always get my comp much later than everybody else. I'm in FL.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I have not received mine yet either and I always get my comp much later than everybody else. I'm in FL.


 Alright. Glad I'm not the only one lol. Almost everyone got it last week, I was beginning to think they forgot about me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd and joining @CheshireCookie with the DQ'd dance.

Aw yeah!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have not received mine yet either and I always get my comp much later than everybody else. I'm in FL.

Alright. Glad I'm not the only one lol. Almost everyone got it last week, I was beginning to think they forgot about me. I received mine yesterday and I'm in NY.


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 15, 2013)

New home study survey up...of COURSE I DQ'd!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 15, 2013)

I was kicked out of the first one on the second question (I guess they don't want anyone from my state), but I got into the home study! I'm so excited


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 15, 2013)

DQ'd so fast I don't even know what kind of product they're testing!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 15, 2013)

Only had one....DQd!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 15, 2013)

I dq'ed. Oh well.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 15, 2013)

booo DQ'ed - looks like it's a product I wouldn't care for anyhow.


----------



## kgus22 (Nov 15, 2013)

DQ'ed after "what type of makeup look do you go for".


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed after "what type of makeup look do you go for".


Same here.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed after "what type of makeup look do you go for".

Same


----------



## LillyT (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't got the second survey.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

No survey for me


----------



## skittles33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have not received mine yet either and I always get my comp much later than everybody else. I'm in FL.
Did you ladies receive your comp. yet?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Did you ladies receive your comp. yet?


 No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Nov 18, 2013)

> Did you ladies receive your comp. yet?


No! :-(


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2013)

> Did you ladies receive your comp. yet?


 Is this for the hair survey we took? Mine said it was 1 of 5 to get a comp, and I know some others said it was just the one survey for the comp. I wonder now if there were 2 different surveys? Either way, it should have been a little more clear on their end. And I don't like the fact that there's no where on their website to see how many of the 5 I have done to get a comp.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is this for the hair survey we took? Mine said it was 1 of 5 to get a comp, and I know some others said it was just the one survey for the comp. I wonder now if there were 2 different surveys? Either way, it should have been a little more clear on their end. And I don't like the fact that there's no where on their website to see how many of the 5 I have done to get a comp.
I'm kind of wondering the same thing now.  I got the "manly" shower gel for the one I did, I got the comp probably 2 weeks ago.  I remember the survey was pretty clear that if I completed it I would get one item.  The survey I did was about hair mousse.


----------



## skittles33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of wondering the same thing now.  I got the "manly" shower gel for the one I did, I got the comp probably 2 weeks ago.  I remember the survey was pretty clear that if I completed it I would get one item.  The survey I did was about hair mousse.
I took the same survey and I still have not received my comp. yet. I know some people received theirs 2 weeks ago others last week, at least I know I'm not the only one who hasn't received something.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully soon!! I agree with @Pollysmom there should defiantly be somewhere that keeps track of the amount of surveys.


----------



## korsis (Nov 18, 2013)

> I'm kind of wondering the same thing now.Â  I got the "manly" shower gel for the one I did, I got the comp probably 2 weeks ago.Â  I remember the survey was pretty clear that if I completed it I would get one item.Â  The survey I did was about hair mousse.


Yes my survey was about hair mousse too! I don't remember if it was a 1 of 5 thing but when people posted their comp I got excited. But I still have not gotten anything...


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes my survey was about hair mousse too! I don't remember if it was a 1 of 5 thing but when people posted their comp I got excited. But I still have not gotten anything...
Sounds like the same survey I did, full of odd questions I had to read more than once to understand




  I had honestly never thought about what emotions I felt about mousse before!


----------



## korsis (Nov 19, 2013)

> Sounds like the same survey I did, full of odd questions I had to read more than once to understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I had honestly never thought about what emotions I felt about mousse before!


yes it was pretty weird! Like: since when did you stop using it and why? Why is hair mousse not the best thing in the world and what do we have to do that you finally buy it again! Lol


----------



## kotoko (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in NJ (but might be moving away soon) and I had a chance to do an on-site study, but the first date of the three-day process spread out over several weeks is the day of my interview in VA. Oh, wells. Maybe there will be more!

Why didn't I do this sooner?! I've lived in NJ my whole entire life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

I never seem to get anything from this anymore.  I had done I think two actual test products years ago, a mascara and a cleanser, and now every time I do a survey I test out right away.  They did have great compensation though, and I miss it.  I wonder how I can get more surveys and test products?


----------



## kotoko (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone from NJ know if opting into on-site product testing has taken me out of the running for at-home studies completely? I'd really rather have chances at the at-home studies more if I can't have both.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Anyone from NJ know if opting into on-site product testing has taken me out of the running for at-home studies completely? I'd really rather have chances at the at-home studies more if I can't have both.


 It's either at-home or on-site. I don't think they allow you to do both. You should contact them and ask to be put on home-studies instead, if that's what you prefer.


----------



## kotoko (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's either at-home or on-site. I don't think they allow you to do both. You should contact them and ask to be put on home-studies instead, if that's what you prefer.
Thanks!

I'm thinking I'll contact them if/when I have to move away for my first job. I've been job searching for months now and at this point, I realize that nothing's guaranteed. Might as well try while I have the time!  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 20, 2013)

New home test survey up!  I promptly DQ'd on skin type.  Womp Womp.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New home test survey up!  I promptly DQ'd on skin type.  Womp Womp.
Nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New home test survey up!  I promptly DQ'd on skin type.  Womp Womp.
Nothing for meeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KryssiCakes (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New home test survey up!  I promptly DQ'd on skin type.  Womp Womp.
Same here.


----------



## korsis (Nov 20, 2013)

Dqd


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 20, 2013)

No survey because I just completed the lipstick study last week.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 20, 2013)

DQ'ed on skin type too :/


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 20, 2013)

No survey for me. I checked about an hour ago and just now.


----------



## Gchatt (Nov 20, 2013)

Dq on type


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed on skin type too :/

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here.
Me too


----------



## LillyT (Nov 20, 2013)

I seemed to be getting so far along in that study, then I DQ'd.

I'm so bummed!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't have anything show up. :-(


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed on skin type too :/

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here.
Me too






Ditto


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed on skin type too :/
Same. Boo.


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey ladies! I just found this website and am so excited. I love Loreal Panel but like most of you ladies I'm frustrated with never getting picked for studies either! I did a sunscreen one awhile back and DQ out of everything. The one last night my skin type was incorrect.


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Nov 21, 2013)

everyone please bare with me while i figure out how to use this forum!!


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsChrissyG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on 2nd question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer.  They are not looking for MD opinions I guess....
Hey I'm in MD too...what area are you in?


----------



## MsChrissyG (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm in Frederick


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsChrissyG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Frederick
that's awesome were almost neighbors! i'm in westminster if you know where that is


----------



## MsChrissyG (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BmoreBeautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's awesome were almost neighbors! i'm in westminster if you know where that is
yes I sure do!


----------



## SweetPea78 (Nov 21, 2013)

Dang it! Got pretty far than DQd on the type of product I use.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my comp for 5 surveys...I didn't even know I was at my 5 yet. 

Kiehl's Creme de Corps Body Wash &amp; Maybelline SuperStay 24 Lipstick.


----------



## korsis (Nov 21, 2013)

> I got my comp for 5 surveys...I didn't even know I was at my 5 yet.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmm I find all comp get smaller and smaller! I mean 5 surveys take forever and then only 2 products? Almost not worth doing all this anymore I find!


----------



## korsis (Nov 21, 2013)

> I took the same survey and I still have not received my comp. yet. I know some people received theirs 2 weeks ago others last week, at least I know I'm not the only one who hasn't received something.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully soon!! I agree with @Pollysmom there should defiantly be somewhere that keeps track of the amount of surveys.Â


Did you get yours now? I still didn't! ðŸ˜ž


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 21, 2013)

[@]korsis[/@] [@]skittles33[/@] Have you received your hair survey comp? I just got mine. It's Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle.


----------



## korsis (Nov 21, 2013)

> [@]korsis[/@] [@]skittles33[/@] Have you received your hair survey comp? I just got mine. It's Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle.


No! ðŸ˜ª


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

I miss the days of LancÃ´me Genefique and Hypnose Star.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2013)

The five survey comps tend to be smaller.the only time I have gotten really good high end items is the la mer surveys and that is another high end brand


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 21, 2013)

> The five survey comps tend to be smaller.the only time I have gotten really good high end items is the la met surveys and that is another high end brand


 Yes, I did one informational survey about a Clinique product a few months ago and the comp for that was great! YSL lipstick, Lancome mascara and Kiehls sunscreen. It wasn't even a very long survey.


----------



## missionista (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, man, I DQ'd on skin type too...


----------



## skittles33 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No! ðŸ˜ª
Sadly no!


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wahoo! Got into the skin study!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Got my comp for the lipstick at home study that ended on the 12th. Will post pictures or a description later


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my comp for the lipstick at home study that ended on the 12th. Will post pictures or a description later
Ooo, I'm so curious to see what you got!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok, here's my comp for the lipstick survey!
 






I don't know anything about either of these products but I'm excited to use them! I almost out of cleanser so this is perfect!


----------



## korsis (Nov 24, 2013)

> Ok, here's my comp for the lipstick survey! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't know anything about either of these products but I'm excited to use them! I almost out of cleanser so this is perfect! That is awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 24, 2013)

> Ok, here's my comp for the lipstick survey! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't know anything about either of these products but I'm excited to use them! I almost out of cleanser so this is perfect! Definitely looks good! I got to get a new cleanser for us, too


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 24, 2013)

> Ok, here's my comp for the lipstick survey! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't know anything about either of these products but I'm excited to use them! I almost out of cleanser so this is perfect! I got the same comp for the lipstick study.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 25, 2013)

I got another package of comp of five surveys...are they running behind? I got five survey comp last week, as well.

2.5 oz. Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner...for "dry &amp; damaged, under-nourished hair. I have that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybelline Color Sensation Lipstick in Sugared Honey/365...it's a pretty dark beige color...and it smells good, lol! 
It's stuff I wouldn't necessarily run out and buy...but I like it.


----------



## LillyT (Nov 25, 2013)

There was a new survey and I THINK I qualified!

After agreeing to 5 pages of terms, I clicked on the "YES I agree" button and it all just ... ended.  It never said I had been accepted, or that I would receive the product in so many days. There was no "verify your address page or Thank You. It just took me back to the Welcome page that says I have no available surveys.  Is that normal? Did I get in?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 25, 2013)

> There was a new survey and I THINK I qualified! After agreeing to 5 pages of terms, I clicked on the "YES I agree" button and it all just ... ended.Â  It never said I had been accepted, or that I would receive the product in so many days. There wasÂ no "verify your address page orÂ Thank You. It justÂ took meÂ back to the Welcome page that says I have no available surveys. Â Is that normal? Did I get in?


 I don't have the said survey today, but the same thing happened to me before! It just ended and it was weird. I did not qualify for it. Im thinking it could have been that the spots have been filled or it's an error on the website. Or it could be something else. I don't know.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 25, 2013)

If you qualified it should show up under "Your Current Schedule"...I think. Mine always do.


----------



## LillyT (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have the said survey today, but the same thing happened to me before! It just ended and it was weird. I did not qualify for it. Im thinking it could have been that the spots have been filled or it's an error on the website. Or it could be something else. I don't know.
I'm super bummed! I thought I was in. It would have been my first.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 25, 2013)

No survey for me. It's been awhile.

BUT, I did get a survey from Vogue Insiders about a new product study that's coming up.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No survey for me. It's been awhile.

BUT, I did get a survey from Vogue Insiders about a new product study that's coming up.
I got that one too.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone done one of the Vogue ones? It said the study is four weeks!


----------



## kotoko (Nov 25, 2013)

Did two NJ prequals today.

DQed on the hair one on the question about what type of shampoo/conditioner I use and DQed on the cosmetics one where they asked how often I wear eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Has anyone done one of the Vogue ones? It said the study is four weeks!


 I just signed up upon reading the posts about it here. How often do they conduct tests? Is it like the L'oreal panel?


----------



## wadedl (Nov 25, 2013)

It is the first one and it was worded almost like if and when from the Loreal surveys but it did ask my address. I have been signed up a few months now.


----------



## kotoko (Nov 26, 2013)

I qualified for a lipstick study at the NJ site! Yaaay!

Thank goodness I recently started wearing lippies, haha. I used to find them too dry, but will be wearing them continuously for the days leading up to the study so I can learn more about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Nov 26, 2013)

From L'Oreal ---

Quote:

Dear S,

This email is to notify you that IE #### Lipstick Wear has been cancelled for Monday 12/2/13. We will notify you when the NEW study dates have been determined. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. We value your interest in our program and your study participation.

Does this mean I am still in and have first dibs for the new study dates or should I keep applying for other studies? :'(


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 26, 2013)

New study for me...and I DQ'd.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New study for me...and I DQ'd.
Ditto


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New study for me...and I DQ'd.

Same, DQ'd on the type of products I use.


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm never gonna qualify :,(


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same, DQ'd on the type of products I use.
Me, too.


----------



## teamomof8 (Nov 26, 2013)

DQ'd also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thertl (Nov 26, 2013)

DQ'd on my first possible study (I've been a member for a month but nothing ever showed up before). I said I used moisturizer, toner, and cleanser and that was it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 26, 2013)

Didn't even have anything on my acct. And I checked multiple times today.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't have one either. My 30 days after doing a study is over, so I'm hoping to get another.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 27, 2013)

My 30 days has been up for awhile now and I haven't had ANYTHING.


----------



## korsis (Nov 27, 2013)

No survey here and my 30 days are done since month! Lol


----------



## kotoko (Nov 27, 2013)

Really confused about cuticles...

Was taking a survey to do a polish study on-site, when they showed a photo of nails stating that there were no cuticles on the nail bed, and we would be expected to come in with nails in that condition. (I declined because I was confused.) Now cuticles have always confused me, but how do I know if I have cuticles on my nail bed? I've never cut or pushed them back because I don't know how or why that is even desirable.

Can someone explain?

I've attached a photo of my nails for reference.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really confused about cuticles...

Was taking a survey to do a polish study on-site, when they showed a photo of nails stating that there were no cuticles on the nail bed, and we would be expected to come in with nails in that condition. (I declined because I was confused.) Now cuticles have always confused me, but how do I know if I have cuticles on my nail bed? I've never cut or pushed them back because I don't know how or why that is even desirable.

Can someone explain?

I've attached a photo of my nails for reference.
Well everyone has cuticles on their nail beds unless they push them back or trim them. I would think they just want you to push them back and trim and dry skin or hang nails around the nail bed.


----------



## 3gingers (Nov 27, 2013)

Most people trim them, to get this effect. Every manicurist trims them, at least when I get one.


----------



## korsis (Nov 27, 2013)

I have never trimmed my cuticles, nor do I need to and I think this is the clue: once you start doing that they grow and you have to constantly trim. Just my 2 cents! ;-)


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 27, 2013)

can't you get infections and stuff from cutting your cuticles???


----------



## kotoko (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

can't you get infections and stuff from cutting your cuticles???
Pretty sure you can. Most articles I've read say pushing them back is the safest method.


----------



## 3gingers (Nov 29, 2013)

I have only had them trimmed when I have gotten a professional manicure. Otherwise I never do myself, and as I am looking at them now; noticing that they are super short, to non- existent And I haven't had a prof manicure in 6 months. When I paint my nails I push them back though, but I wouldn't have to now.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 29, 2013)

> I have only had them trimmed when I have gotten a professional manicure. Otherwise I never do myself, and as I am looking at them now; noticing that they are super short, to non- existent And I haven't had a prof manicure in 6 months. When I paint my nails I push them back though, but I wouldn't have to now.


 My cuticles are pretty much nonexistent right now too. But that's just because the dry air and cold temps make mine shrivel up and die if I don't keep putting cream on them... Which I've forgotten to do for the last week or so! Lol.


----------



## Jodeelite (Dec 3, 2013)

Good luck I've been a member for months got couple emails for the test to see if I qualified for the product they were testing...never did..it's been 5 months since I've received an email for the opportunity to test since......maybe they have more applicants than they need at the time. Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 3, 2013)

> Good luck I've been a member for months got couple emails for the test to see if I qualified for the product they were testing...never did..it's been 5 months since I've received an email for the opportunity to test since......maybe they have more applicants than they need at the time. Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


 Don't rely on the emails. I rarely get them but I've had a lot of surveys! Your probably missing a lot of them if you just wait for an email since those are usually for studies that are filling up slowly.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd but at least I had a survey!!


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 3, 2013)

I seriously get so stressed out when I'm taking the stupid surveys to get into a study....I am on edge the whole time, and when I get DQ'd I freak out inside (can't do it outwardly since I'm at my desk at work usually lol). Does anyone else get like this? 

I just had a survey....and I DQ'd, hence why I had to bring this up.


----------



## 3gingers (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep- I just did 'a little freak-out'.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 3, 2013)

Dqed of course....


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 3, 2013)

I DQ'ed too. Naturally.


----------



## skittles33 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously get so stressed out when I'm taking the stupid surveys to get into a study....I am on edge the whole time, and when I get DQ'd I freak out inside (can't do it outwardly since I'm at my desk at work usually lol). Does anyone else get like this? 

I just had a survey....and I DQ'd, hence why I had to bring this up. 




Every single time! I was so excited right now to see a survey sitting at my desk at work ... only to be DQ'd 2mins into it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jodeelite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good luck I've been a member for months got couple emails for the test to see if I qualified for the product they were testing...never did..it's been 5 months since I've received an email for the opportunity to test since......maybe they have more applicants than they need at the time. Good luck.







You're missing tons of surveys if you're waiting for them to email you!  You need to log in to the site daily (most of us log in multiple times per day) to check for new surveys.  They only send emails out if the study is taking too long to fill up.

On another note, I DQ'd, again.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'ed on product name....boooooo


----------



## melonz (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ. It's been so long, L'Oreal!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd but at least I had a survey!!
Ditto!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed on product name....boooooo
Yep...me too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd on how often I use it. Dang!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on how often I use it. Dang!

Same here


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dq'd but I am not surprised, lol. Oh well better luck next time.


----------



## LillyT (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd. I got the brand right, but not the specific line within that brand. :-(


----------



## missionista (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd on the times I use it...ARGH!  So close.


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Dec 3, 2013)

Heads up ladies....the study link is for a serum. i put that i used it 5-7 days a week, i said what brand i use in the list they provided and then it asked me to type what the name of the serum was and i DQ'd on that!!! I was so far into the survey too!!!! i literally closed my eyes each time i hit send bc i was freaking out it was going to DQ me hahah


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BmoreBeautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up ladies....the study link is for a serum. i put that i used it 5-7 days a week, i said what brand i use in the list they provided and then it asked me to type what the name of the serum was and i DQ'd on that!!! I was so far into the survey too!!!! i literally closed my eyes each time i hit send bc i was freaking out it was going to DQ me hahah
same place i got dq'd - FYI though shouldn't post what the study is for while qualifying surveys are out to make sure the integrity of the study is intact!


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 3, 2013)

DQ'd on brand I use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got DQ'ed on which products I use...you can guess the only box I didn't check.


----------



## SweetPea78 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously get so stressed out when I'm taking the stupid surveys to get into a study....I am on edge the whole time, and when I get DQ'd I freak out inside (can't do it outwardly since I'm at my desk at work usually lol). Does anyone else get like this? 

I just had a survey....and I DQ'd, hence why I had to bring this up. 





Oh yes! I cringe after answering every single question because I'm so scared I will get the "Thank you. This is all the questions we have for you today..blah..blah..blah.." It is so stressful! LOL


----------



## wadedl (Dec 3, 2013)

DQed on the specific one.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 4, 2013)

New survey!  I DQ'd. No surprise there!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

I DQ'ed as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KarenBox (Dec 4, 2013)

Crud.  Was so close.

Yes!  I wear all day lip color!  But they didn't like my brand.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crud.  Was so close.

Yes!  I wear all day lip color!  But they didn't like my brand.
try not to post what the study is about. It can lead to people just selecting what will get them products to test even if they don't normally use them.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2013)

DQ on the most common feature of the product they're testing I wear. I own products with all the qualities they have listed too, it all depends on what I'm doing that day or what I feel like I need and I went with the one I'm wearing right now haha. Wrong choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to see surveys popping up pretty regularly again though!


----------



## KarenBox (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crud.  Was so close.

Yes!  I wear all day lip color!  But they didn't like my brand.
me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on the most common feature of the product they're testing I wear. I own products with all the qualities they have listed too, it all depends on what I'm doing that day or what I feel like I need and I went with the one I'm wearing right now haha. Wrong choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to see surveys popping up pretty regularly again though!
Me, too!  I really wish a little box would pop up and say, "That's not what we're looking for, what else is in your makeup bag?  Let's give that a try!" and then let you try again!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me, too!  I really wish a little box would pop up and say, "That's not what we're looking for, what else is in your makeup bag?  Let's give that a try!" and then let you try again! 
I think because then people would keep trying until they got through.  They're looking for people whose primary "go-to" is the one they're interested in, not just to see who owns the most lipstick in every variety.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me, too!  I really wish a little box would pop up and say, "That's not what we're looking for, what else is in your makeup bag?  Let's give that a try!" and then let you try again! 
I think because then people would keep trying until they got through.  They're looking for people whose primary "go-to" is the one they're interested in, not just to see who owns the most lipstick in every variety.


I would just like those 1 pick options to be 2 pick lol. Out of approx. 10 qualities they're looking for, usually at least 2 go hand in hand. I don't think that would mess up their test range much and I think a lot of us would feel way better about our chances even though it's a trick of the mind and not a big change at all lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on the most common feature of the product they're testing I wear. I own products with all the qualities they have listed too, it all depends on what I'm doing that day or what I feel like I need and I went with the one I'm wearing right now haha. Wrong choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to see surveys popping up pretty regularly again though!
oh you got pretty far!  bummer


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh you got pretty far!  bummer

Actually I think it was only the 2nd product-specific question haha. At least I didn't get kicked out after putting in my age/ethnicity/etc. this time though lol!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crud.  Was so close.

Yes!  I wear all day lip color!  But they didn't like my brand.
Was I the only one that heard the 1-800-contacts guy say "my brand!"? XD


----------



## KarenBox (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was I the only one that heard the 1-800-contacts guy say "my brand!"? XD
Good for you!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think because then people would keep trying until they got through.  They're looking for people whose primary "go-to" is the one they're interested in, not just to see who owns the most lipstick in every variety.
That was my attempt as sarcasm, I really wasn't being serious.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

DQ'd of course. Same place as the survey yesterday! I got the brand/line right, but not when it got more specific.. I have both products that were choices and use them equally and I picked the wrong one. :-( so close!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 4, 2013)

I was soooo close...and then DQ'ed on the specific type within the brand I chose.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 4, 2013)

AHHHHHHHH!! I qualified for the lip study!!! Totally in shock right now...I was holding my breath every time I answered a question...lol. It's supposed to start on Monday which means I should get something in the mail this week right?


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 4, 2013)

OMFG I QUALIFIED HOLY CRAP AKJSAKJSAJS SPAZZING SO HARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

I qualified as well. I've been using that product for a while now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 4, 2013)

So this might be a stupid question but...when we get products to test out; is it usually the brand that was questioned when we took the survey? Or is it a completely random product...


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I qualified as well. I've been using that product for a while now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How do you know what product?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you know what product?

After the question about what brand you use there was a question that asked which product (from that brand) you use.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
After the question about what brand you use there was a question that asked which product (from that brand) you use.
So does that mean that the product we test will be similar to the one that we are currently using?...mine wasn't a Loreal product.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this might be a stupid question but...when we get products to test out; is it usually the brand that was questioned when we took the survey? Or is it a completely random product...
you don't know what it is that you're getting - everything comes without a label and usually in generic packaging.  sometimes you can tell what product/brand/shade it is.  

it's assumed they're sending a product similar to what you indicated you use to compare against. 

or it may be a reformulation of the product you use to compare to the original - but you'll never know really....


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So does that mean that the product we test will be similar to the one that we are currently using?...mine wasn't a Loreal product.

It will probably be similar. And I didn't choose L'Oreal either. I chose another brand, but then chose the product they *weren't* looking for.


----------



## missionista (Dec 4, 2013)

I DQ'd on the lip study today.  Psyched for you ladies who qualified.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

I dq'd again.


----------



## korsis (Dec 5, 2013)

> I was soooo close...and then DQ'ed on the specific type within the brand I chose.


Me too!!! This is crazy! ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


----------



## LillyT (Dec 5, 2013)

I DQ'd for both surveys in my box this morning 






The good news is, I think this means I have done five surveys! That's means I get a comp, right?

Do they tell you you're getting one, or does it just show up?


----------



## korsis (Dec 5, 2013)

> I DQ'd for both surveys in my box this morningÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The good news is, I think this means I have done five surveys! That's means I get a comp, right? Do they tell you you're getting one, or does it just show up?


No, those do not count as informational surveys! These are study surveys that you dq'd from, no more! If its an informational survey it's much longer. its just questions and its not a survey to get into a study. Sorry! ðŸ˜˜


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

> I DQ'd for both surveys in my box this morningÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The good news is, I think this means I have done five surveys! That's means I get a comp, right? Do they tell you you're getting one, or does it just show up?


 The only kind of surveys that qualify towards the five-surveys-for-compensation are the informational surveys, not the pre-qual surveys. If I recall correctly, informational surveys will have something like "This survey will count as one towards five informational surveys" at the beginning. I made it all the way through a hair pre-screening! We'll see what happens. It seemed like it was a sort of "one day, maybe we'll have a survey like this" sort of thing.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DQ'd for both surveys in my box this morning 





The good news is, I think this means I have done five surveys! That's means I get a comp, right?

Do they tell you you're getting one, or does it just show up?
no - you don't get comp for qualifying surveys...you get comps for completing 5 surveys that you have to qualify for if that makes sense!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 5, 2013)

Made it pretty far on the one survey, all the way to the specific product I use, only to DQ.  Then the hair survey, I think I made it through???  Not really sure, sounded to me like maybe one day far in the future there _might_ be an actual survey.


----------



## pride (Dec 5, 2013)

The last two surveys have been super specific, it seems ~_~ always DQ on the name.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I made it through the hair survey but there was an "if you prequalify" message lol so I'm confused.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 5, 2013)

No surveys for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 5, 2013)

I qualified on the other study - not the one people have been talking about.  I had three questionnaires up when I checked in and it made me squee!  I did the pre-qualification one first and then just picked another one and weirdly enough got in, then the other one disappeared since you most likely can't be in two at a time.  I love doing these product testings but I have a feeling I'll fall in love again with a product and have to do the trial and error method to find it once I've finished - that is, if it even makes it to market.  Not complaining at all - it's a good problem to have!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 5, 2013)

Just DQd on a study...the didn't like the specific one I used...I think they're just being nit picky now!!! LOL...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

I made it all the way through, but it basically said "IF I qualified, I'll get an email"... so idk


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

I made it through the prequalify survey thing and it said most likely they'll send me an invite early next year or something like that. DQ'd on the home study though.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2013)

Got really far on the home study...brand, type, everything.  It just hates my skin.  Womp womp.


----------



## missionista (Dec 5, 2013)

I got through the hair pre-qual today.  So, hooray for maybe something possibly in the new year?


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I got through the hair pre-qual today. Â So, hooray for maybe something possibly in the new year?


 I hope it's not like all the other if/when's I've gotten in the past... Nothing ever came from those yet. Lol. Hopefully we both end up getting in!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2013)

Whoa!  If and When on the hair study!!!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I also made it through the hair survey and got the "if" message.


----------



## rpauline2826 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have signed up but didnâ€™t get any reply from them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2013)

dq on lip brand

if and when for the hair!


----------



## BmoreBeautiful (Dec 6, 2013)

i made it through for the lip study! WOOHOOO!!! i made it to the end for the hair one as well but i'm not to worried about that bc you MAY hear something in the future. whatever!  

my only concern/question about the lip study though is that it supposedly starts 12/9 which is this coming Monday. Are they going to be overnighting us these packages??? I mean I'm in MD which isn't to far from NJ but still....

this will be my 2nd testing i've done with Loreal and I'm so pumped right now! What a good way to start my weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Dec 6, 2013)

> i made it through for the lip study! WOOHOOO!!! i made it to the end for the hair one as well but i'm not to worried about that bc you MAY hear something in the future. whatever! Â  my only concern/question about the lip study though is that it supposedly starts 12/9 which is this coming Monday. Are they going to be overnighting us these packages??? I mean I'm in MD which isn't to far from NJ but still.... this will be my 2nd testing i've done with Loreal and I'm so pumped right now! What a good way to start my weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats! Hopefully they send it quick!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

DQd on lipstick (almost made it through though!)

If and when on hair

I actually giggled when I saw surveys LOL


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've accepted the fact that I am never going to be accepted into one of the studies. But I keep trying because you never know, ya know?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've accepted the fact that I am never going to be accepted into one of the studies. But I keep trying because you never know, ya know? 
Yep...It took me a loooooong time to actually get my one and only study, lol.


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys, the study starts on Monday and there was nothing in the mail today....WHAT DO I DOOOOO.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, the study starts on Monday and there was nothing in the mail today....WHAT DO I DOOOOO.
Definitely e-mail them. They might have flubbed, and if you can't do the study, they'll still send you a compensation as a sorry.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, the study starts on Monday and there was nothing in the mail today....WHAT DO I DOOOOO.
Sometimes they send the items via UPS.  I had one where they overnighted me the items and called to tell me they were doing so because they had a last minute product switch.  You can always email them today or call Monday.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am also in the study that starts Monday and I have not received anything either as of today's mail. I sent them an email this afternoon but am not expecting to hear anything until at least Monday.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 7, 2013)

Shipping could have been delayed due to the winter storms. Since so many have not gotten the products yet, I think they would move the start date or something.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 8, 2013)

I got an if/when on the hair study. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 8, 2013)

I got a delivery notice from UPS that I'm having a package delivered tomorrow from Loreal


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a delivery notice from UPS that I'm having a package delivered tomorrow from Loreal
Ditto - I'm in the lipstick study that's starting on Monday.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 8, 2013)

Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto - I'm in the lipstick study that's starting on Monday.
Yep, they sent mine overnight air.


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a delivery notice from UPS that I'm having a package delivered tomorrow from Loreal
I didn't get anything ):


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 9, 2013)

Not only did I not get the UPS notification like some of you guys did, L'oreal also cleared out my schedule for the lip study. What is this? I am so confused.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not only did I not get the UPS notification like some of you guys did, L'oreal also cleared out my schedule for the lip study. What is this? I am so confused.
I think the event always clears from the schedule after the time they scheduled it passes.  They put it on the calendar at like 8 AM, so once 8 AM passes it disappears.  I wouldn't worry too much about that, but it is curious you haven't received your supplies yet!  Hopefully they're on the way.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 9, 2013)

> Not only did I not get the UPS notification like some of you guys did, L'oreal also cleared out my schedule for the lip study. What is this? I am so confused.


 Do you have a ups account? If you do they will send you a notification if you are getting something. I if you don't have an account you won't get the email. Loreal also clears out the schedule once the study is about to start. You didn't get kicked out or anything.


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you have a ups account? If you do they will send you a notification if you are getting something. I if you don't have an account you won't get the email. Loreal also clears out the schedule once the study is about to start. You didn't get kicked out or anything.
Oh, no wonder! Thank you for clarifying for me


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 9, 2013)

NEW skin study!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 9, 2013)

DQ'd. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 9, 2013)

DQ'd dagnabit!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kirstenholly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

NEW skin study!
Woohoo...made it through!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 9, 2013)

I had 2 surveys, one for a cosmetic item and one for skincare.  I actually got into the skincare one!


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 9, 2013)

Boo, DQ'd as usual!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 9, 2013)

Got into the skin care!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

DQ'ed on both!  Womp womp.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

Dang, I got pretty far on the cosmetics one..and then DQd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 9, 2013)

DQ'ed on both - got kind of far through the skin care one though...


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

dq'd on line of product in the brand I selected....boo!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 9, 2013)

Skin study seems to be full already, btw!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 9, 2013)

got further than usual through skin care until type of skin and if and when for hair study


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 9, 2013)

I just went to search for that L'Oreal Testpanel page on facebook and could not remember the name, tried a few different things...do you know how many people there are with the first name L'Oreal that are customer service representatives? (I put in L'Oreal and customer...) still searching for that darn page by the way (;


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in the skin study too!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went to search for that L'Oreal Testpanel page on facebook and could not remember the name, tried a few different things...do you know how many people there are with the first name L'Oreal that are customer service representatives? (I put in L'Oreal and customer...) still searching for that darn page by the way (;
I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to figure out, but here is their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/LOrealConsumerTesting


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 9, 2013)

DQ'd on both. Darn


----------



## LillyT (Dec 9, 2013)

Excited to see two surveys waiting for me.

Of course I DQd on both.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 9, 2013)

@Jeaniney thanks, that is exactly what I was trying to find. Are they pretty good with posting on there when there are surveys up? I always rely on this thread, which works well but it would be nice to have a second reminder.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 9, 2013)

I only had one survey. No skincare for me. Just a cosmetic home study thing. DQ'd on type of products I use. Lol. That was quick!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Jeaniney thanks, that is exactly what I was trying to find. Are they pretty good with posting on there when there are surveys up? I always rely on this thread, which works well but it would be nice to have a second reminder.
the page is really new for them, I don't think they've been really great about keeping up with it in terms of when new studies are up.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 9, 2013)

Once again, I had no surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 9, 2013)

I still haven't received my login info and it's been months. I've tried contacting them too but they never got back to me.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't received my login info and it's been months. I've tried contacting them too but they never got back to me.
Try applying again? The website seems really all over the place. :/


----------



## Deareux (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try applying again? The website seems really all over the place. :/
I tried again last night and nothing either.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried again last night and nothing either.
Checked your spam folder?

I got my invite after my third application, an e-mail, and waiting two and a half weeks. It's really odd.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 10, 2013)

> Checked your spam folder? I got my invite after my third application, an e-mail, and waiting two and a half weeks. It's really odd.


 Nothing there either. I think this is the 7th time I've tried.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nothing there either. I think this is the 7th time I've tried.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Try calling them at 1-888-866-4953? That's the number they give for questions about studies.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 10, 2013)

New prequal survey for an informational survey! DQed.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 10, 2013)

I DQd too, and I was like SERIOUSLY??? They DQd me for THAT study??? Lol


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like I qualified for the informational study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 10, 2013)

I DQ'ed too.


----------



## LillyT (Dec 10, 2013)

I get the feeling I'm never going to qualify for anything.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 10, 2013)

At the end they said they would contact me if I qualified.  I guess that's better than auto-DQ anyway.

They really need to proofread o__O Like I had to read some of the options several times because they barely made sense.  I counted like 5 grammar/spelling issues without even looking. lol!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I DQd too, and I was like SERIOUSLY??? They DQd me for THAT study??? Lol
Ugh, me too!  I can't believe I DQ'd on that!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get the feeling I'm never going to qualify for anything.
I felt that way for a long time, too.  It was many months before I ever qualified for anything.  Keep with it!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 10, 2013)

@Bikerchic I couldn't believe it either considering the type, I almost fell out my chair, ha!  but it's informal and I do not own the product they are looking for.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 10, 2013)

Qualified for the survey! Kind of an if and when survey it sounds like... Weird. And I also thought the amount was grammar and spelling mistakes was pretty bad for a company. Lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 11, 2013)

> Qualified for the survey! Kind of an if and when survey it sounds like... Weird. And I also thought the amount was grammar and spelling mistakes was pretty bad for a company. Lol.


 I made it through as well. I could barely understand the second to last question because it was written so poorly. What the heck, Loreal?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

Got through the pre-qual for the informational study


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Things are suddenly picking up on the site.  I've had a whole bunch in the past week.  Qual'd for skin study happening next week.  And pre-qual'd for another skin study (if and when).  DQ'd on everything else.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 11, 2013)

Woohoo! 3 if and when's in two days!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 11, 2013)

Pre-qualified for the informational study! DQ'ed on the other study.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2013)

Prequalified for a skincare study! And it's one of my favorite product types! And the specific product that got me through was one that I won from Sephora last spring!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pre-qualified for the informational study! DQ'ed on the other study.

same!  Wheee a prequal!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

> Prequalified for a skincare study! And it's one of my favorite product types! And the specific product that got me through was one that I won from Sephora last spring!


 I just prequalified for this one too! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Dec 11, 2013)

I've prequalified too!

What does that mean? lol


----------



## korsis (Dec 11, 2013)

Prequal also. Hm. I think in these last month I have had about 2 prequals and 4 when and ifs and not one of these led me to any study or compensation. So I am not too hyped.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 11, 2013)

DQ'd on both!  I really want to do a informational study, seems like those always have the best compensation.  But I am in the skin care study next week!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 11, 2013)

prequalled for BOTH!!!!  yayyyyyy!!!  However, I imagine by the time the second one comes around I'll have moved out of state - hope that doesn't matter  :/

EDIT - guess I should say I prequalled for one and if and when on the other...


----------



## prd2bascorpio (Dec 11, 2013)

Woah!!! I just found out about this! I am going to go sign up


----------



## wadedl (Dec 11, 2013)

I got a per qualification and a dq


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 11, 2013)

Prequalified on both


----------



## skittles33 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Prequal also. Hm. I think in these last month I have had about 2 prequals and 4 when and ifs and not one of these led me to any study or compensation. So I am not too hyped.





 I preQ'd for the informational study and DQ'd for the other two. Same here preQ's have never lead me to any study or comp so I don't really jump for joy!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2013)

I PQd for 3 studies... I always PQ, but the studies never actually happen.. I've PQd in like 7 in the last two months, and nothing!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2013)

I Prequal'd for the info study. Hopefully it happens because I think it will be my 5th info survey!


----------



## dez3b (Dec 11, 2013)

I haven't qualified for anything yet. I am kind of sad.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 11, 2013)

DQ'd on the study with the nail questions

Pre-Qual'd for another study

Pre-Qual'd for the other study

GO ME!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dez3b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't qualified for anything yet. I am kind of sad.
I was a member for just over one year when I finally qualified for my first home study. It's now been about 14 months since I joined and I still haven't gotten 5 info surveys for compensation. So really, it's just about patience and sticking with it LOL.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on the study with the nail questions

Pre-Qual'd for the Facial Oil Study

Pre-Qual'd for the facial cleansing system study

GO ME!! 




Try not to post what the studies are for because then people will just read what they are for and answer the questions according to what will get them in, not what they truly use.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry about that, I was just basing it off the questions it asked...I figured everyone knew when they answered them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Won't happen again.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry about that, I was just basing it off the questions it asked...I figured everyone knew when they answered them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Won't happen again.  




Well sometimes people check forums to see if someone posts what the study is about so they can tailor their answers to qualify.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well sometimes people check forums to see if someone posts what the study is about so they can tailor their answers to qualify.
That makes sense...I edited my post, don't want to ruin the integrity of the study.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2013)

I prequalified for them all as well.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2013)

Woohoo! Two "if and when" here as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the heads up about the surveys.


----------



## hellopatricia (Dec 11, 2013)

Pre-qualified for one!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 11, 2013)

PQ'd for 2 surveys!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

I had 3 surveys and I "was not right" for any of them.  But it seems like they are ramping up again so I am not too disappointed!


----------



## missionista (Dec 11, 2013)

I DQ'd on everything.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 11, 2013)

Woohoo. I prequalified for the study, and I got an if/when on the other one. I got another if/when a couple of days ago. Hopefully we get to try some stuff!


----------



## arbrosepetal (Dec 12, 2013)

Ugh so close!!! I could scream


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

DQ'd from a skin care study (that's what the title of the pre-qual said as soon as I logged in, so I think that should be okay to say) of some sort pretty much immediately.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 12, 2013)

Argh...got pretty far only to DQ!! Gosh darn it!!!


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DQ'd from a skin care study (that's what the title of the pre-qual said as soon as I logged in, so I think that should be okay to say) of some sort pretty much immediately.
Yeah, I DQ'd on the first set of questions!

And I don't like being in the 30-50 age group, much prefer 26-35.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 12, 2013)

lol nothing like DQing 3 surveys in less than 5 min

also its weird but being 25 and being put into the 25-44 group, does that mean I'm no longer young?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Apparently I prequalified for a home study awhile back...because I don't remember doing it! But I logged on and saw a home study thing, clicked on it, and it said I had prequalified did I still want to do it? Um, YES. Lol.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently I prequalified for a home study awhile back...because I don't remember doing it! But I logged on and saw a home study thing, clicked on it, and it said I had prequalified did I still want to do it? Um, YES. Lol.

after DQ 3x today I got the email about that study, too! I think I remember it from late October? Just confirmed my address and everything, pretty cool my first home study - only took a year!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
after DQ 3x today I got the email about that study, too! I think I remember it from late October? Just confirmed my address and everything, pretty cool my first home study - only took a year!

I've done 3 home studies I think, and this will be my 4th. But yeah...totally didn't remember having a survey for that/prequalifyng!


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got qualified for a prequal we did a while back


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a skin study starting on Monday. I haven't received anything from them yet. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## emvee (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay I finally qualified for something!! Suppose to start the 20th!!


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay me too start the 20 of December


----------



## Jaly (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a skin study starting on Monday. I haven't received anything from them yet. Anyone else in the same boat?
I'm in the same boat...  Going to wait until tomorrow to email them....


----------



## Yesenias27 (Dec 12, 2013)

me too!! yay! do they send out an email conformation?


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a skin study starting on Monday. I haven't received anything from them yet. Anyone else in the same boat?
Still waiting on mine too.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol nothing like DQing 3 surveys in less than 5 min

also its weird but being 25 and being put into the 25-44 group, does that mean I'm no longer young? 




That is probably the biggest demographic for almost all skin care and cosmetics. The rest will either be lumped in with teens or for anti-aging products.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on mine too.
I got mine last night.


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 13, 2013)

> me too!! yay! do they send out an email conformation?


 On mine I went to my loreal panel and it was there as peding and I have to agree fo the study and then it posted as scheduled and it had the dates I start


----------



## wadedl (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting, I just dqed for a foundation study and then it appeared in incomplete surveys and I got in. I have 2 studies next week


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my serums for the study that starts on Monday yesterday.  Sure wish they were packaged differently.  Serum in a glass pot?  And all 3 of mine had leaked.  Oh L'Oreal........


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 13, 2013)

qualified for a study today! finally! it starts on the 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting, I just dqed for a foundation study and then it appeared in incomplete surveys and I got in. I have 2 studies next week
The same kind of thing happened to me a while back, too.  I DQ'd for a study and then it showed back up a couple hours later and I got into it, even though the only question I answered differently was changing my skin tone from medium to light/medium.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting, I just dqed for a foundation study and then it appeared in incomplete surveys and I got in. I have 2 studies next week
I thought you could only do 1 study every 30 days??? Maybe they have changed their policy.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought you could only do 1 study every 30 days??? Maybe they have changed their policy. 




I thought that too. It was one I had pre qualified for. I got an e-mail about it yesterday and nothing appeared until today. Maybe they had trouble filling all the spots.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought you could only do 1 study every 30 days??? Maybe they have changed their policy. 




i thought so too - or maybe they don't realize she's in both?  odd


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought you could only do 1 study every 30 days??? Maybe they have changed their policy. 




I did 2 within a few days of each other once, one was something that I got an if and when on like 2 months before.  I kind of figured they might let you do 2 in that case.


----------



## Pixistyx (Dec 14, 2013)

My glass pots had leaked too! Not too much where I can't still try them all, but it was a bit messy inside the bag. I'm not complaining though because I'm still happy that I finally got into a study!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 14, 2013)

hooray if and when for the clarisonic one. I always DQ on those because I have a Mia, and seems like they ALWAYS want a fancier system.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 17, 2013)

LOL I feel like I've lost track of If and Whens! Haha! So many!


----------



## Yesenias27 (Dec 17, 2013)

yea i see that also on my account


----------



## korsis (Dec 17, 2013)

> LOL I feel like I've lost track of If and Whens! Haha! So many!


So true!!! ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------



## onegreatsmile (Dec 17, 2013)

New Study up!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 17, 2013)

DQ on brand


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Study up!!
Thanks for the heads up!  I DQ'd, which is just as well.. it's one of the studies where you have to return the containers afterward.  Lame!  If I'm testing a mystery product I want to keep what's left!  I'm sure they're interested in how much people use though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

I got into the new product study!! Haven't had one since the weird bronzer gel from the summer!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

> I got into the new product study!! Haven't had one since the weird bronzer gel from the summer!


 I got in too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not actually sure which product it was for, but I'd be happy with either!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got in too



Not actually sure which product it was for, but I'd be happy with either!
it's not necessarily for that specific product, but possibly one similar to it.


----------



## aricukier (Dec 17, 2013)

Yay got in! I just had that lipstick study so I'm on a roll. Btw the leftover lipstick from that study are my new go to. The color is amazing. When the lipsticks come out I will for sure be picking some up.


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing on mine.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing on mine either but I figured it was because I'm still in the lipstick study that started last Monday.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

> Nothing on mine either but I figured it was because I'm still in the lipstick study that started last Monday.


 If your in a study you can't qualify for new home studies for 30 days After the end date of your current study. That may be why you don't see anything.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh! The lipstick survey from the pre-qual a few weeks showed up in my inbox! I have to wait until I get home to do it, though. (For some reason, I thought this was a study, not a survey. *shrug*)


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh! The lipstick survey from the pre-qual a few weeks showed up in my inbox! I have to wait until I get home to do it, though. (For some reason, I thought this was a study, not a survey. *shrug*)
me too!!!  odd questions, btw!  It says we'll rec. 1 high end product, and 2 mass market as compensation!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

> me too!!! Â odd questions, btw! Â It says we'll rec. 1 high end product, and 2 mass market as compensation!


 I hope the high end item is another Hypnose Star mascara. I'm in love with it!


----------



## korsis (Dec 17, 2013)

BTW I have never received that comp for the super long hair survey a couple weeks ago.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 17, 2013)

Boo! No survey for me!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the lipstick survey--they really did seem to be random-ish questions.  Od though that it came as an email but wasn't on the site.  Anyway, I love these quick informational surveys. They always seem to be so easy compared to the studies and always seems to be good compensations!!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the lipstick survey. Maybe they'll send us a YSL lipstick. No face wash please!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the lipstick survey. Maybe they'll send us a YSL lipstick. No face wash please!
I'll take a glossy stain, please! haha, wouldn't that be nice.. I'm keeping my expectations low and expecting a Kiehl's hand cream or something.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2013)

> BTW I have never received that comp for the super long hair survey a couple weeks ago.


 My nail survey compensation arrived something like six weeks after survey completion. I think they give a four to six week delivery window. I wouldn't be concerned yet.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 17, 2013)

Also got the lipstick survey. And yes, very odd questions. Hope the luxury product isn't that Lancome fraichelle gel or whatever. I've already gotten 2 of those, AND I'm allergic to it so I had to give them away.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Woohoo - got the lipstick survey.


----------



## callmeashley (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got an informational survey via email for the lipstick study I pre-qualified for a while back.​ They asked some pretty weird questions that required in-depth answers about the relationship between my consumption and lipstick application.​ But the email I received said I would get a luxury product and two mass market products for simply completing this simple survey.​ I wish all surveys were this easy and rewarding.​  ​


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2013)

That lipstick questionnaire seemed awfully short for the size of the compensation...I'm wondering if maybe I answered differently than when they prescreened and so mine wasn't the same? I have no clue what formula of lipstick or what brand I said in the prequel, so I used my current lipstick when I got to that part (after all the daily times questions) and then it only asked me two or so demographic  questions after that.

It just seems like I did way too little work for a prestige item and two mass market items! It took like 3 minutes to finish. Was it that short for everyone else? This is my first time doing an info study with it's own compensations, so i'm excited, yet afraid I did something wrong so I won't get compensated hahaha. It said thank you your responses have been submitted or something at the end.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 17, 2013)

I got nothing because the site has said down for maintenance all day for me.

D :


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That lipstick questionnaire seemed awfully short for the size of the compensation...I'm wondering if maybe I answered differently than when they prescreened and so mine wasn't the same? I have no clue what formula of lipstick or what brand I said in the prequel, so I used my current lipstick when I got to that part (after all the daily times questions) and then it only asked me two or so demographic  questions after that.

It just seems like I did way too little work for a prestige item and two mass market items! It took like 3 minutes to finish. Was it that short for everyone else? This is my first time doing an info study with it's own compensations, so i'm excited, yet afraid I did something wrong so I won't get compensated hahaha. It said thank you your responses have been submitted or something at the end.
Mine was equally short, and I'm also not sure what lipstick I was using at the time o the original prequal...I get so many "if and whens" that I have no idea when this one was! haha.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was equally short, and I'm also not sure what lipstick I was using at the time o the original prequal...I get so many "if and whens" that I have no idea when this one was! haha.
Phew! That makes me feel better lol.

Their compensation is so random. A 9 day eyeliner study got me a Maybelline mascara and a Baby Lips Dr Rescue. A 3 minute survey gets a prestige and 2 mass markets (I'm totally not complaining! I'm just so excited to be doing something that gets me a comp!)


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got an email asking me to log in to their revamped website, but the website says "under maintainence?" Next time, don't tell everyone to log in at once?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That lipstick questionnaire seemed awfully short for the size of the compensation...I'm wondering if maybe I answered differently than when they prescreened and so mine wasn't the same? I have no clue what formula of lipstick or what brand I said in the prequel, so I used my current lipstick when I got to that part (after all the daily times questions) and then it only asked me two or so demographic  questions after that.

It just seems like I did way too little work for a prestige item and two mass market items! It took like 3 minutes to finish. Was it that short for everyone else? This is my first time doing an info study with it's own compensations, so i'm excited, yet afraid I did something wrong so I won't get compensated hahaha. It said thank you your responses have been submitted or something at the end.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was equally short, and I'm also not sure what lipstick I was using at the time o the original prequal...I get so many "if and whens" that I have no idea when this one was! haha.

Mine was short as well.  It might have seemed really short for the compensation, but I thought that the nail survey last July was short for the promised five products -- and then I think they sent *eight* items.  It was insane.  I think they compensate the surveys really well -- much better than studies.  I was annoyed at how many radio buttons I had to click for one of the questions (the one about drinking water), though.  Just give me an "all day every day" option!  I am well-hydrated!

Also, the timeframe listed for compensation delivery is three to four weeks, so we are looking at January 7th through the 14th, just in case anyone was wondering.  I'm adding a week to that due to the holidays, so that would put it after MLK Day, which means it may get here on my birthday.  I'm half-hoping that's the case just because I could pretend it's a birthday present if it's good stuff.  In semi-related news, it just occurred to me that I never quite got around to using the Lancome eyeshadow palette they sent out for the nail survey last summer.  Oops.  It's pretty.  I just have so much eyeshadow that I completely forgot about it until now!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email asking me to log in to their revamped website, but the website says "under maintainence?" Next time, don't tell everyone to log in at once?  





In the email it says it will be up tomorrow and to log in then to see the new look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is worded crazily, but that's what it is getting at. So tomorrow we can all see the hopefully nicer site. Is it too much to ask for somewhere to see how many info surveys we have completed?!?!?!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Mine was short as well.  It might have seemed really short for the compensation, but I thought that the nail survey last July was short for the promised five products -- and then I think they sent *eight* items.  It was insane.  I think they compensate the surveys really well -- much better than studies.  I was annoyed at how many radio buttons I had to click for one of the questions (the one about drinking water), though.  Just give me an "all day every day" option!  I am well-hydrated!

Also, the timeframe listed for compensation delivery is three to four weeks, so we are looking at January 7th through the 14th, just in case anyone was wondering.  I'm adding a week to that due to the holidays, so that would put it after MLK Day, which means it may get here on my birthday.  I'm half-hoping that's the case just because I could pretend it's a birthday present if it's good stuff.  In semi-related news, it just occurred to me that I never quite got around to using the Lancome eyeshadow palette they sent out for the nail survey last summer.  Oops.  It's pretty.  I just have so much eyeshadow that I completely forgot about it until now!
My birthday is Jan 14th, so I would definitely like it if it came around then, but I agree that between Christmas/New Years/MLK Day, it will probably be a bit later.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 17, 2013)

The new site is currently under maintenance for me


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  me too!!!  odd questions, btw!  It says we'll rec. 1 high end product, and 2 mass market as compensation!
I had the same thing in my inbox. It's very exciting-- my first! Do you know what companies the "high end" might include?


----------



## missionista (Dec 17, 2013)

I got the lipstick survey too.  Yay, I'd been DQing for all the studies lately, so this is really welcome.  Don't care what the compensation is, it's just fun to get something.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2013)

> I had the same thing in my inbox. It's very exciting-- my first! Do you know what companies the "high end" might include?Â


 I'm thinking LancÃ´me, Vichy, or Kiehl's.


----------



## missionista (Dec 17, 2013)

Oooh, I like all those!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone who said they got nothing all day. The surveys were sent with links to a different website and we had to log in to that one to do the survey.

I got a prize from Kiehls yesterday for a question that was asked on the Kiehls Facebook. It was a large box and contained the Ultra Facial Cream.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm thinking LancÃ´me, Vichy, or Kiehl's.
Thank you so much for the quick reply! I have never tried Vichy or Kiehl's, and it has been simply ages since I've tried anything by Lancome. Well, this is exciting, isn't it?


----------



## callmeashley (Dec 18, 2013)

The new site is up and working for me now! It looks a lot like the Windows 8 main page to me. I like it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *callmeashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The new site is up and working for me now! It looks a lot like the Windows 8 main page to me. I like it. 

Same here! and it really does look like Windows 8, doesn't it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I still don't see a place to track your completed surveys/studies, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just upcoming. BOO.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2013)

Ahhh! It's lopsided! That big blue box on the left make it feel like it is tilting to me. I am a graphic designer and I make things like this a lot of the time and things like that really bug me at first. After the third time opening the website it did not bug me so much and the colors are better but it still feels tilty to me with that big block of blue on the left. 

I do also hate the Windows interface though but then of course I have worked exclusively on a Mac environment since 1995. I find all those blocks annoying. I bought a laptop that ran windows 5 or six years ago and it died in literally 5 minutes and have not looked back since. Best Buy tried to say we did something to it when we took it back 2 hours after paying for it. My husband called it the black(white, some color) screen of death or something like that.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 18, 2013)

My screen looks really messed up...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Just finished my 3 day serum study.  I don't think they specified what they would send as compensation.  There was definitely one serum I liked better than the rest.  I wish we could find out what we tested.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just finished my 3 day serum study.  I don't think they specified what they would send as compensation.  There was definitely one serum I liked better than the rest.  I wish we could find out what we tested.  

I just finished that study too and I think I might know what it is.  I'll PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My screen looks really messed up...




That is how mine looks as well.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is how mine looks as well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My screen looks really messed up... 

Mine looks normal in chrome... Maybe clear your cookies?

I don't think the new layout looks bad or especially good, I guess it doesn't make that much of a difference to me.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just finished the last questionnaire on my lipstick study...I can't remember if they told us what our compensation would be...guess I'll have to wait and see. Now to start counting down the 30 days so I can take more surveys...I feel left out of the cool kids club with all the ones you ladies have been talking about the last week.


----------



## Jaly (Dec 18, 2013)

> I just finished that study too and I think I might know what it is. Â I'll PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can u pm me the serums too? One that didn't so much for me the minute after I applied did a whole lot overnight! Too bad they requested we fill out the survey right after we tried the serum....


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can u pm me the serums too? One that didn't so much for me the minute after I applied did a whole lot overnight! Too bad they requested we fill out the survey right after we tried the serum....

PM'd you, and of course I could always be wrong... haha


----------



## Xiang (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just finished that study too and I think I might know what it is.  I'll PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can you pm me too? I'm dying to know because there is one serum I like a lot! Thank you. =)


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just finished that study too and I think I might know what it is.  I'll PM you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just finished that one, too.  I liked the first one I tried, I think 034?  The other 2 were pretty meh, nothing special.  Curious about comp.  It seems all the items I've gotten from home studies haven't been that great.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BTW I have never received that comp for the super long hair survey a couple weeks ago.
I would email them!  I got my comp for that one weeks ago.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished that one, too.  I liked the first one I tried, I think 034?  The other 2 were pretty meh, nothing special.  Curious about comp.  It seems all the items I've gotten from home studies haven't been that great.
034 was the one I like best too.  I used that one this morning and swear my skin looks glowier.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just finished the last questionnaire on my lipstick study...I can't remember if they told us what our compensation would be...guess I'll have to wait and see. Now to start counting down the 30 days so I can take more surveys...I feel left out of the cool kids club with all the ones you ladies have been talking about the last week. 





I did a lipstick study last month, for long wear lipstick.  The compensation was 2 Loreal Revitalift products.  The cleanser and Miracle Blur.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just finished the last questionnaire on my lipstick study...I can't remember if they told us what our compensation would be...guess I'll have to wait and see. Now to start counting down the 30 days so I can take more surveys...I feel left out of the cool kids club with all the ones you ladies have been talking about the last week. 




I think it's usually just the info surveys that they give you a general idea of what to expect...but I've only done one testing and have only done one info survey that gives it's own compensation, so  for me, I had no idea for the 9 day liner test what I'd get but the lipstick info survey said they 1 prestige and 2 mass market. Can't wait to see what those 3 minutes of lipstick survey taking will get me!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2013)

034 has shimmer! Thats why your skin looks so good! I put it on and the first thing I did was ask my husband does it shimmer? Its the exact shade of pink as all those shimmers that have being going around all the subscription boxes. I have the Borghese shimmer from sample society and I know birch box had one this month.I didn't want to like it because it feels kind of waxy when it dries but my skin looks amazing.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Curious about comp.  It seems all the items I've gotten from home studies haven't been that great.

Agreed, the comp for home studies isn't very enticing -- it seems like lately it's been 2 drugstore products, regardless of the length of the study.  Part of me thinks they don't want to make the compensation too generous to keep the freebie-hunters (like the hardcore ones) at bay. There are serious exploits in the website design that make "cheating" all too possible.

I think this way they're targeting the market they're most interested in -- real beauty enthusiasts.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2013)

I also wonder if maybe since (for the most part) you get to keep the products you test,  that's kind of compensation, too, so you don't get as much afterwards for them.

For the eyeliner study I got three full size( or fairly close to full size) gel/cream liners with three brushes that I got to keep, so I guess that would kind of count as compensation, too.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my foundation for the study that starts on Friday. I'm kind of disappointed...it's just a small tester tube. The last time I did a foundation study I got 3 full sized foundations to test for 3 days each. For this study, I'm also testing it for 3 days. Oh well. I don't wear foundation nearly as much as I used to anyway. I haven't worn it at all in abut 2 weeks or so...I usually just do eyeliner or mascara, or sometimes just mascara. Gotta make my eyes pop somehow at 7am!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 18, 2013)

When I did the bb cream one they were just small pump tubes and we had to wear each on for a week.


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my foundation for the study that starts on Friday. I'm kind of disappointed...it's just a small tester tube. The last time I did a foundation study I got 3 full sized foundations to test for 3 days each. For this study, I'm also testing it for 3 days. Oh well. I don't wear foundation nearly as much as I used to anyway. I haven't worn it at all in abut 2 weeks or so...I usually just do eyeliner or mascara, or sometimes just mascara. Gotta make my eyes pop somehow at 7am!!
I got mine too and it's a little too dark for me I am going to have to figure something out in order to wear it for 3 days........


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my foundation for the study that starts on Friday. I'm kind of disappointed...it's just a small tester tube. The last time I did a foundation study I got 3 full sized foundations to test for 3 days each. For this study, I'm also testing it for 3 days. Oh well. I don't wear foundation nearly as much as I used to anyway. I haven't worn it at all in abut 2 weeks or so...I usually just do eyeliner or mascara, or sometimes just mascara. Gotta make my eyes pop somehow at 7am!!

I'm in that study too, did it come by ups or post office?


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in that study too, did it come by ups or post office?
Post office


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I got the lip product informational survey yesterday, so I'm super excited for that compensation!

It's been a while since I've done a product study, though...I'm so ready!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine too and it's a little too dark for me I am going to have to figure something out in order to wear it for 3 days........

Mine is too dark for me as well. Like probably 2 full shades too dark!





The one on the left is the one for the study, and the one on the right is my regular foundation. Don't mind the redness of my hand, I didn't want to swatch on my arm or my face even though those give a truer picture.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine too and it's a little too dark for me I am going to have to figure something out in order to wear it for 3 days........

Mine is too dark for me as well. Like probably 2 full shades too dark!





The one on the left is the one for the study, and the one on the right is my regular foundation. Don't mind the redness of my hand, I didn't want to swatch on my arm or my face even though those give a truer picture.


When I did the BB cream study, quite a few of them were way too dark for me...I couldn't leave the house like that, so what I ended up doing was wearing my normal bb cream to work, and then taking it off and wearing the test BB creams when I got home, until bedtime.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I did the BB cream study, quite a few of them were way too dark for me...I couldn't leave the house like that, so what I ended up doing was wearing my normal bb cream to work, and then taking it off and wearing the test BB creams when I got home, until bedtime. 

That's a good idea. Fortunately the study starts on Friday, so I can wear it all day Saturday since all I'm going to be doing is cleaning and packing. And if I put it on Sunday morning I can wear it until I leave for my flight which is in the evening.


----------



## Dahll (Dec 18, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, I'm new both here and at the L'Oreal Testing panel, but what exactly are the informational surveys and where are they located (on the website)? 

PS. I also got accepted into the foundation study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dahll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse my ignorance, I'm new both here and at the L'Oreal Testing panel, but what exactly are the informational surveys and where are they located (on the website)?
They're surveys that you have to qualify for...once you take 5, you get a compensation. They show up when available when you log in just like screeners for studies.


----------



## saku (Dec 18, 2013)

the new website looks exactly like the Windows 8 interface..hmmm


----------



## Dahll (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it possible to not qualify for them? (as in getting kicked out of the survey almost lol)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dahll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it possible to not qualify for them? (as in getting kicked out of the survey almost lol) 
Yes, you will be disqualified way more often than you will qualify, or at least taht is the case for pretty much everyone I've met.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sure that this has been asked and answered dozens of times (sorry in advance!) but I'm just finding out about this now. Is there a newer/updated website to sign up for this? I tried doing it via the one in the first post but it wasn't loading properly, and I saw mention of a new site...how does one go about signing up?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure that this has been asked and answered dozens of times (sorry in advance!) but I'm just finding out about this now. Is there a newer/updated website to sign up for this? I tried doing it via the one in the first post but it wasn't loading properly, and I saw mention of a new site...how does one go about signing up?

I believe it's still the same link - I was having trouble loading the site these past 2 days as well but it just loaded up (slowly) for me right now. Maybe give it another try?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I believe it's still the same link - I was having trouble loading the site these past 2 days as well but it just loaded up (slowly) for me right now. Maybe give it another try?
I will, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try it out on my fiance's computer and see if that makes a difference, you never know! haha


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 19, 2013)

DQ on nail prequal


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on nail prequal
Same


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 19, 2013)

> DQ on nail prequal


 Me too. :-(


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 19, 2013)

> Me too. :-(


 Me three!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 19, 2013)

I also DQ'd on the nail thing.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am waiting on my foundation products. I hope I get it today.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 19, 2013)

got and if and when for the nail survey!


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 19, 2013)

Prequalified for nail survey and still waiting for foundations for tomorrow


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 19, 2013)

> Me three!


 Me fourth


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 19, 2013)

> I am waiting on my foundation products. I hope I get it today.


 I received yesterday u should received today


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mail came and went and no foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mail came and went and no foundation




if your study is supposed to start this weekend, email them.


----------



## pride (Dec 19, 2013)

I DQ'd also!

Also finding the new site a bit annoying, the buttons aren't responsive sometimes.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I dq'd on nail survey. I almost didn't see it.


----------



## Dahll (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is too dark for me as well. Like probably 2 full shades too dark!





The one on the left is the one for the study, and the one on the right is my regular foundation. Don't mind the redness of my hand, I didn't want to swatch on my arm or my face even though those give a truer picture.

I am really pale, and the foundation I got has to be at least 5 shades darker than my skin tone (though I'm sure it's more than that) and it seems to be the same shade as yours. Don't know how I'm gonna wear it considering I'll probably look like an oompa loopa.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 19, 2013)

I got an if/when for the nail survey!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dahll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am really pale, and the foundation I got has to be at least 5 shades darker than my skin tone (though I'm sure it's more than that) and it seems to be the same shade as yours. Don't know how I'm gonna wear it considering I'll probably look like an oompa loopa. 





Wow that's dark and orange!!

It's definitely still a shade that's way too light for my skin, but it's closer to my skin tone than yours for sure!

I wonder why the testers are so dark for this study...


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the nail study.

Holy wow that foundation is so dark!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 19, 2013)

DQ'd on the nail study


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 19, 2013)

DQ on nails


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my product for my foundation survey. So far so good.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 20, 2013)

I just completed a nails survey


----------



## skittles33 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my product for my foundation survey. So far so good.
@Jac13 did you receive your foundation today? I haven't received mine yet hopefully it will come with my mail today since we are suppose to start using it today.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

> @Jac13 did you receive your foundation today? I haven't received mine yet hopefully it will come with my mail today since we are suppose to start using it today.


 It came in the mail yesterday. Hopefully you will get it today.


----------



## Yesenias27 (Dec 20, 2013)

got my foundation today but i missed the survey that was posted on my account.its showed it was from 8am to 830am...does that mean i can no longer participating in the study.the foundation was too dark for me..makes me look like i gota bad tan!! its like 2 shades to dark for my skin.it make a good bronzer.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2013)

They took me off the foundation study twice. They kept taking me off I assume wanting me to choose the darker color.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 20, 2013)

I hate this foundation...it makes me look like an oompa loompa! No way am I going out in public with this on!! Being fairly dark skinned, I'm not used to being turned orange...it's more common that I get turned grey/ashy...now I understand and feel the pain of you pale girls that always get orange.


----------



## jadorecouture (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree it is very orange. I requested the medium shade and I assume I got the darkest. Here I sit looking like a clown. lol Good thing it arrived after I already did todays errands. The formula wasnt bad upon application, a bit runny with medium coverage.


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 21, 2013)

still haven't got my foundation i emailed them and was told to start when i receive it


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jadorecouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree it is very orange. I requested the medium shade and I assume I got the darkest. Here I sit looking like a clown. lol Good thing it arrived after I already did todays errands. The formula wasnt bad upon application, a bit runny with medium coverage.

I also said the medium shade was closest to my skin.

I didn't like the application with a brush which is what I did yesterday, but today I'm trying it with a beauty blender knockoff sponge and seeing if that's better. I can put it on now that I've done all my errands.


----------



## Jo Cres (Dec 23, 2013)

did anyone get in on the primer study? i just got my product which i think is kina strange. they asked in the questions what primer i use and thats what they sent me. plus an envelope to send it back in once the study is over. i could have jsut used the tube i already own!! weird.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did anyone get in on the primer study? i just got my product which i think is kina strange. they asked in the questions what primer i use and thats what they sent me. plus an envelope to send it back in once the study is over. i could have jsut used the tube i already own!! weird.
how do you know they sent you what you already use?  did they leave the label on; it's always funny when they do that!!!


----------



## skittles33 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

still haven't got my foundation i emailed them and was told to start when i receive it
They told me the same thing. Did you receive it yet?


----------



## tessak (Dec 23, 2013)

> did anyone get in on the primer study? i just got my product which i think is kina strange. they asked in the questions what primer i use and thats what they sent me. plus an envelope to send it back in once the study is over. i could have jsut used the tube i already own!! weird.


 I had the same reaction. It's just like a branded product pulled off the shelf and mailed to me -- it's not a new version or anything. Weird.


----------



## juli8587 (Dec 23, 2013)

no not yet



> They told me the same thing. Did you receive it yet?


----------



## arbrosepetal (Dec 23, 2013)

I was coming ask about the Primer study but I see others have beat me to it. Very strange! They didn't bother to hid what I'm testing.


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 23, 2013)

So I'm doing the foundation study but was suppose to do the questionnaire today but haven't receive any email I wonder if anyone had the same problem


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaslyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm doing the foundation study but was suppose to do the questionnaire today but haven't receive any email I wonder if anyone had the same problem
Have you logged in? Did you check your spam folder? I don't know if there was always an e-mail notification unless the survey was going to be on another website. I would e-mail right away if it is not in any of those places.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaslyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm doing the foundation study but was suppose to do the questionnaire today but haven't receive any email I wonder if anyone had the same problem
Maybe they have changed the dates that the surveys will be available, since so many people seem to not have theirs or got theirs later than the original start date (probably due to weather/holiday related shipping issues).

I'd email them and ask about it!


----------



## nataly29 (Dec 23, 2013)

I got my questionnaire today, so it has nothing to do with some people not receiving their foundation.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did anyone get in on the primer study? i just got my product which i think is kina strange. they asked in the questions what primer i use and thats what they sent me. plus an envelope to send it back in once the study is over. i could have jsut used the tube i already own!! weird.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had the same reaction. It's just like a branded product pulled off the shelf and mailed to me -- it's not a new version or anything. Weird.
Glad I'm not the only one thinking this is super weird! So...I'm basically just using what I always use for 7 days haha. Oh well! Easy enough and I know my skin won't react weird to it or something.


----------



## Dahll (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you take the questionnaire? I took mine thinking it'd take at least 20 minutes and it hardly took 5.


----------



## jaslyn (Dec 23, 2013)

> Maybe they have changed the dates that the surveys will be available, since so many people seem to not have theirs or got theirs later than the original start date (probably due to weather/holiday related shipping issues). I'd email them and ask about it!


 So yeah they email me back and thats what is going on with the holiday is taking a little longer but they did send me the questionnaire. ..


----------



## mzkima (Dec 24, 2013)

I did the foundation study..once I did some blending it looked ok...


----------



## Jo Cres (Dec 24, 2013)

> how do you know they sent you what you already use? Â did they leave the label on;Â it's always funny when they do that!!!


 the product I use has the info all printed on the label. I just never did a study for them where they mailed me something I already use. well at least I know im not allergic


----------



## VolCutie22 (Dec 24, 2013)

My foundation sample was maybe 1/2 to a shade too dark also.  With some crafty blending (and blending and blending and blending) and the use of turtleneck sweaters and hoodies -- I was able to wear it in public for three days.   The survey was super short -- I was kinda disappointed.  I guess I just expect them to ask more.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my foundation for the foundation study... WAY dark... I'm MUFE 140, this is like .... 178... 

My survey isn't up yet, I wonder what's up with that :/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


the product I use has the info all printed on the label. I just never did a study for them where they mailed me something I already use. well at least I know im not allergic

Maybe they are reformulating it and they sent us the new formulation to compare? Who knows but I agree it's odd.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 27, 2013)

Just finished the survey after 3 days of figuring out how to wear the foundation lol. Wow was that dark, probably 4 shades apart from my natural color so I definitely did this while not leaving house. Loved how neutral the tone of it was and being neutral olive I would totally try this if they duplicated that in a lighter color


----------



## aricukier (Dec 30, 2013)

So when I logged on today it said I had a survey to complete by midnight. When I tried to enter my user id, it said incorrect. So I logged back into the loreal site and the survey is gone. Hmm


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 30, 2013)

> So when I logged on today it said I had a survey to complete by midnight. When I tried to enter my user id, it said incorrect. So I logged back into the loreal site and the survey is gone. Hmm


 Same thing happened to me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 30, 2013)

So even though the study is over, I've been using the pink serum from the serum study.  I love it!!!  Sad when I use it all up and I'll never know for sure what it is.


----------



## Dots (Dec 30, 2013)

> So even though the study is over, I've been using the pink serum from the serum study. Â I love it!!! Â Sad when I use it all up and I'll never know for sure what it is. Â


 If it is more of a metallic pink and smells kinda floral...could it be the Lancome Dreamtone?


----------



## Jaly (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So even though the study is over, I've been using the pink serum from the serum study.  I love it!!!  Sad when I use it all up and I'll never know for sure what it is.  

I have been using up the white pearl serum and i LOVE it!  I did not review it highly when I filled out the questionnaire as I only tested it for one day as they requested, but when I continued using it for the following week it made my skin brighter, clearer and more radiant.

I am now searching all over the similar consistency trying to figure out what it is.

Once I use that serum up I will be moving on to the yellow and the pink one.  Perhaps I'd like them just as well, we'll see.  But one little jar of the sample has lasted me a good 2 weeks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it is more of a metallic pink and smells kinda floral...could it be the Lancome Dreamtone?
Oh, it could be!  I just got a sample of the Dreamtone from Sephora.  I'll have to compare.  Thanks.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have been using up the white pearl serum and i LOVE it!  I did not review it highly when I filled out the questionnaire as I only tested it for one day as they requested, but when I continued using it for the following week it made my skin brighter, clearer and more radiant.

I am now searching all over the similar consistency trying to figure out what it is.

Once I use that serum up I will be moving on to the yellow and the pink one.  Perhaps I'd like them just as well, we'll see.  But one little jar of the sample has lasted me a good 2 weeks!
@Jeaniney thought it might be the Estee Lauder skintone illuminator.  I like the white pearl one too and will be using that one once I've finished up the pink.  My other serum was definitely not pearly and was unscented.  That one might end up in the garbage...


----------



## wadedl (Dec 30, 2013)

I am wondering if the serums are all the same with different colors added.

No shimmer, white shimmer and pink shimmer.

They all seem to be very similar consistencies. I found that the pink shimmer really helped make my skin look great right away but the feeling seemed similar.

I was using it at night and my skin looked great in the morning with all of them.It was only the immediate results from using the pink one where my skin looked amazing right after putting it on.

The whites settled in the fine lines and made me look like I had deep creases in my forehead immediately after applying but I looked great in the morning.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought the white shimmer and the pink shimmer serums were very similar.  They both gave me almost the same look.

The one without shimmer was definitely different, I think.  I used them in the morning and my foundation didn't blend over this serum at all.  I had no problem with the other two, but this one caused my makeup to just smear around my face.

The pink shimmer one was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## aricukier (Dec 30, 2013)

If anyone figures out the serum or recognizes it when it come out let me know! I don't use a serum but am interested in getting into one. I'm about to order some philosophy starter set to begin with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure at all if it is but Vissionaire is a pearly white, possible?


----------



## Jaly (Dec 30, 2013)

> Not sure at all if it is but Vissionaire is a pearly white, possible?


 I have visionnaire it is has more fragrance than the sample.... But the consistency and texture is similar


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 30, 2013)

> I have visionnaire it is has more fragrance than the sample.... But the consistency and texture is similar


 And the search continues lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Just had a hair prequal on the site.  DQ'd.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 2, 2014)

> Just had a hair prequal on the site. Â DQ'd.Â


 Ditto. DQ'd at how my hair is/isn't colored.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 2, 2014)

DQ as well on the hair prequalifier. I never know how to properly answer the hair questions because I have sections of my hair that are bleached and dyed pink, and the rest of my hair has an accidental ombre effect lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2014)

> Just had a hair prequal on the site. Â DQ'd.Â


 Made it through the survey. If and when.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 2, 2014)

I got pretty far on the hair survey, but ended up dq'ing.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay I got it! Boo I DQed after the 3rd question lol


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 2, 2014)

> If anyone figures out the serum or recognizes it when it come out let me know! I don't use a serum but am interested in getting into one. I'm about to order some philosophy starter set to begin with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Has anyone tried asking them what they were? I was in that trial as well and really liked one of the serums. I just sent them an email through their contact form to ask.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 2, 2014)

"Will contact if qualified"


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hahahaha!!! LMAO right now...I was an Executive Assistant for 14 years and did LOTS of proofreading...this KILLS me.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha!!! LMAO right now...I was an Executive Assistant for 14 years and did LOTS of proofreading...this KILLS me.








 So ridiculous.. there have been questions so poorly worded I couldn't choose an answer because I had no idea what they were asking.  It should be embarrassing for them and makes them lose a little credibility.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 2, 2014)

> Hahahaha!!! LMAO right now...I was an Executive Assistant for 14 years and did LOTS of proofreading...this KILLS me.


 lol...is the NSA reading this??? Cause I don't want to answer.... lololol


----------



## wadedl (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the will contact as well. I could not believe they made such a blatantly obvious mistake. The word is huge and impossible to miss. I was like WTH are they asking at first.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 2, 2014)

I got an if and when as well.  And as a final note, BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was a terrible typo!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 2, 2014)

*"Thank you for taking the time to complete this hair study pre-screener. We will contact you shortly if you pre-qualify.*

*Have a WONDERFUL day!"*

*Does this mean I made it through this step at least?!*


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *"Thank you for taking the time to complete this hair study pre-screener. We will contact you shortly if you pre-qualify.*

*Have a WONDERFUL day!"*

*Does this mean I made it through this step at least?!*
I got the same thing, I think it means that we fit the broad qualifications for the survey but they'll look at the specific brand/product/color we listed to decide if they're interested in what we have to say.

Many of my pre-quals haven't turned into anything so I try not to get excited...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

DQ'd.....oh the agony! LOL


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *"Thank you for taking the time to complete this hair study pre-screener. We will contact you shortly if you pre-qualify.*

*Have a WONDERFUL day!"*

*Does this mean I made it through this step at least?!*
That's the same message I got, I just assumed it was the same as an if and when.  Which means probably nothing will happen.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 2, 2014)

Update: I emailed the L'oreal Test Panel about the serums and which ones they were, and they responded and said they can't tell me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Jan 2, 2014)

I went to my first on-site study and I'm most excited to get the company store pass at the end! I'll come back with some juicy details. ;D


----------



## Jaly (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Update: I emailed the L'oreal Test Panel about the serums and which ones they were, and they responded and said they can't tell me.





That is sad...

I went to Nordstrom and had them made me an Estee Lauder Idealist sample as most speculate that is the pearlized white serum we got...

While the texture are similar I am doubtful b/c the scent aren't the same. 

I just used up the last of my pearlized white serum, using the pink pearly one now, and I have a dreamtone sample so when i'm low on the pink pearly I'm going to compare it against Dreamtone...

I think I like the white pearly serum the best though...  sad that L'Oreal won't tell us! Even if its their new product at least let us know so we can buy it when it comes out...  do they know how DIFFICULT it is to find a serum that I like?  

I'm sure most ladies go through lots of searching to find THE ONE serum that work and don't irritate, as what work for some won't work for others...  

anyways.....  I'm just sad about my used up unknown work so well pearly white serum....


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 2, 2014)

DQd. Not worried about that it was about how I color my hair and I wouldn't do it differently.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is sad...

I went to Nordstrom and had them made me an Estee Lauder Idealist sample as most speculate that is the pearlized white serum we got...

While the texture are similar I am doubtful b/c the scent aren't the same. 

I just used up the last of my pearlized white serum, using the pink pearly one now, and I have a dreamtone sample so when i'm low on the pink pearly I'm going to compare it against Dreamtone...

I think I like the white pearly serum the best though...  sad that L'Oreal won't tell us! Even if its their new product at least let us know so we can buy it when it comes out...  do they know how DIFFICULT it is to find a serum that I like?  

I'm sure most ladies go through lots of searching to find THE ONE serum that work and don't irritate, as what work for some won't work for others...  

anyways.....  I'm just sad about my used up unknown work so well pearly white serum....
Awww, that is sad!  Keep your eye out for new Lancome serums, maybe it's one they're about to release.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 2, 2014)

What's even more sad is if it never makes it to market.


----------



## aricukier (Jan 2, 2014)

Um so I just went to take the survey for the study that started today and as I was trying to find the ballot number, I accidentally closed out and now it's gone...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2014)

> Um so I just went to take the survey for the study that started today and as I was trying to find the ballot number, I accidentally closed out and now it's gone...


 I did the same thing! Quick email them! They fixed it for me.


----------



## aricukier (Jan 2, 2014)

> I did the same thing! Quick email them! They fixed it for me.


 I ended up going back in my history, pulling it up again, and filling it out. Fingers crossed that it worked. It asked for my name though so maybe it'll match it up. They asked zero questions about what I thought though. It was all about application. Hmmm. I did think the product felt different than the one I have. So weird.


----------



## korsis (Jan 3, 2014)

> Hahahaha!!! LMAO right now...I was an Executive Assistant for 14 years and did LOTS of proofreading...this KILLS me.


That is soooo funny!!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 6, 2014)

New ccosmetic homestudy up. DQ on brand. I'm so annoyed because I use many brands of it. Same old story. Lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 6, 2014)

DQ on brand as well.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I had 2 home studies-- got in 1 which starts on Jan 13.  DQ'd on the other.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

Got into another home study. I had 2 study surveys up both for the same type of product but they were both looking for different products. I got into one of them with the product I just happen to be randomly using at the moment because I have SOO many to choose from. It seems like they've changed the rules about time between home studies. I'm in one now for the face primer and then I start the new study next week!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2014)

This was the first time the site actually looked right since the change. I had the weird looking one for the last few weeks (I useIE and when they changed the site, mine didn't look right).

I dq'd on both. I have so many different brands I use I just randomly selected which to choose and I chose wrong lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

no surveys here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 6, 2014)

....got in....on another note has anyone received comp for foundation study.


----------



## wels5711 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

....got in....on another note has anyone received comp for foundation study.
oh what was it? I did the foundation survey too


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh what was it? I did the foundation survey too 
I think she was asking what the comp was.. not that she got it already.


----------



## wels5711 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think she was asking what the comp was.. not that she got it already.


----------



## Pixistyx (Jan 6, 2014)

I had 2 home studies this morning. Qualified for one, DQ'd on the other one. I'm sooo happy that I got into one at least. Just like others have said, I use different brands depending on my mood that it's a crapshoot depending on the day what brand I could have chosen. I have been using that particular brand most often so that's why I picked it for the study that I qualified for.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone notice the two studies were for the same thing? Just must be different types of the same thing.


----------



## missionista (Jan 6, 2014)

Also had the 2 home studies--DQ'd on both, one for the brand, and one for the frequency of use.  Argh!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone notice the two studies were for the same thing? Just must be different types of the same thing.
It was odd because I qualified for one and not the other, lol. Obviously they are looking for two different kinds. It hasn't been 30 days since my last study, so I was kind of surprised that I got in on this one.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was odd because I qualified for one and not the other, lol. Obviously they are looking for two different kinds. It hasn't been 30 days since my last study, so I was kind of surprised that I got in on this one.
My thoughts exactly! I'm currently in one right now! It's not over until the 9th.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing for me this morning.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 6, 2014)

DQ'ed on both for brand....  booooo


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ugh. DQ'ed on the specific product I use. Sooo close!!


----------



## jaslyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing for neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't get anything. :-(


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2014)

Only one survey and I DQ'd.  I have 3 in my rotation and just picked the one I used this AM.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 7, 2014)

So sad, no surveys for me.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 7, 2014)

No surveys for me either.  Sad face.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 7, 2014)

nothing for me.


----------



## LillyT (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only one survey and I DQ'd.  I have 3 in my rotation and just picked the one I used this AM.
This is something that really bugs me about these surveys. I use multiple brands/lines of most makeup products I use, but they make you pick just one, and then DQ me for it.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 7, 2014)

It's possible that our comp from the lipstick/eating habits survey are on their way. I searched on UPS for STLU and my zip and at first nothing came up, so I changed from "package" to "mail innovations" and it says there is one package. So unless someone else in my town of 800 people is getting something, our stuff could be on it's way.

Maybe someone else who is getting that comp can check?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible that our comp from the lipstick/eating habits survey are on their way. I searched on UPS for STLU and my zip and at first nothing came up, so I changed from "package" to "mail innovations" and it says there is one package. So unless someone else in my town of 800 people is getting something, our stuff could be on it's way.

Maybe someone else who is getting that comp can check?
Nothing is coming up for me, but I was at the tail end of things for the nail survey, so it might just be a "not yet" for me.


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 7, 2014)

If i put the stlu right it says tracking not yet available



> It's possible that our comp from the lipstick/eating habits survey are on their way. I searched on UPS for STLU and my zip and at first nothing came up, so I changed from "package" to "mail innovations" and it says there is one package. So unless someone else in my town of 800 people is getting something, our stuff could be on it's way. Maybe someone else who is getting that comp can check?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible that our comp from the lipstick/eating habits survey are on their way. I searched on UPS for STLU and my zip and at first nothing came up, so I changed from "package" to "mail innovations" and it says there is one package. So unless someone else in my town of 800 people is getting something, our stuff could be on it's way.

Maybe someone else who is getting that comp can check?
Nothing for me, but the last time they shipped me something it was through USPS direct, not Mail Innovations.  When was the lip survey again?  Mid-Dec?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

> Nothing for me, but the last time they shipped me something it was through USPS direct, not Mail Innovations. Â When was the lip survey again? Â Mid-Dec?Â


 Yup. I checked my email last night: December 17th. I estimated the arrival of the goodies as next week because I always add at least a week to estimated delivery dates.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible that our comp from the lipstick/eating habits survey are on their way. I searched on UPS for STLU and my zip and at first nothing came up, so I changed from "package" to "mail innovations" and it says there is one package. So unless someone else in my town of 800 people is getting something, our stuff could be on it's way.

Maybe someone else who is getting that comp can check?
What is this and how do I do it? I did the lipstick home study in November/December. Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is this and how do I do it? I did the lipstick home study in November/December. Is that the one you're talking about?
This was an informational survey, not a home study, but you can check by going to ups.com, click on tracking, then on the left go to 'track by reference'. You use the STLU as the reference and then put your country and zip code and it'll let you know if there is a package coming to your zipcode (doesn't mean it's coming to you, but that there is a person in your zipcode getting something from them).

When I did mine today it didn't show up, like it did yesterday. So I kept trying and it didn't work. I decided to try one more time and I got it to come up again. So it very well could be a fluke. Or I'm thinking maybe it's like they received electronic notification, but it hasn't shipped since there is no tracking info:





Or it could just be something coming for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my first time trying all this out, so maybe I did something wrong or am interpreting what I see on their site wrong.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was an informational survey, not a home study, but you can check by going to ups.com, click on tracking, then on the left go to 'track by reference'. You use the STLU as the reference and then put your country and zip code and it'll let you know if there is a package coming to your zipcode (doesn't mean it's coming to you, but that there is a person in your zipcode getting something from them).

When I did mine today it didn't show up, like it did yesterday. So I kept trying and it didn't work. I decided to try one more time and I got it to come up again. So it very well could be a fluke. Or I'm thinking maybe it's like they received electronic notification, but it hasn't shipped since there is no tracking info:





Or it could just be something coming for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my first time trying all this out, so maybe I did something wrong or am interpreting what I see on their site wrong.


Thanks!! Nothing coming up for me..this is my first study ever so not sure how long it normally takes to receive comp for a home study but I'm excited to receive whatever it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Jan 9, 2014)

So sad to find out that I need three on-site study stamps to get a company pass. I'll be moving away for my new job shortly, and will be joining the ranks of home studies with you guys soon! At least I got compensated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 9, 2014)

Just curious anyone who is in the mascara study that's supposed to start monday, did it disappear from your schedule? Normally it only goes away once the study starts.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious anyone who is in the mascara study that's supposed to start monday, did it disappear from your schedule? Normally it only goes away once the study starts.
It's showing in mine and it's also showing in the Next Session box--says Jan 13 8am.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious anyone who is in the mascara study that's supposed to start monday, did it disappear from your schedule? Normally it only goes away once the study starts.
I noticed this on my account too and I had a new survey today that asked if I was currently booked on a study...I was DQ'd when I said yes so I will be sad if the mascara study falls through....


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed this on my account too and I had a new survey today that asked if I was currently booked on a study...I was DQ'd when I said yes so I will be sad if the mascara study falls through....
I DQ'd out of the new survey for the same reason too.  Guess I can't be too greedy


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed this on my account too and I had a new survey today that asked if I was currently booked on a study...I was DQ'd when I said yes so I will be sad if the mascara study falls through....
That's what happened to me! I thought it meant if I was about to be in one even though I was just in one this past week. I hope it doesn't take me out of the study! Even though products have probably already been sent out since its Thursday.


----------



## gmc38 (Jan 9, 2014)

Received my compensation for the lipstick home study, a LancÃ´me Paris Color Design palette and a Baby Lips lip balm.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2014)

I got super far on the hair one and then DQ's.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got super far on the hair one and then DQ's.
me too


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gmc38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my compensation for the lipstick home study, a LancÃ´me Paris Color Design palette and a Baby Lips lip balm.
Ooooh, the lipstick study from late November into early December? I was in that too so I'm curious.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 9, 2014)

DQ on the hair study when asked about how much hair I have. The asian hair curse strikes again lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 9, 2014)

I received my compensation for the serum study...Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying foaming cream.


----------



## gmc38 (Jan 9, 2014)

The home study C13-496 in December


----------



## pride (Jan 9, 2014)

arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...
Me too.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...
Me too.

Ditto


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2014)

I DQ'd on how much hair I have.  Oh L'Oreal, you never like the products I use, the way I use them, or the time of day I use them, and now you don't like my hair either!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2014)

DQ'ed on the hair survey pretty far in... Darn it!  They made me hope!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my compensation for the serum study...Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying foaming cream.
I was in that study, too.  Hope my comp is in my mailbox!  I actually am in need of a new cleanser so this will be fine with me.  My husband always laughs at me for running right to the mailbox when I get home to check for "lab rat" (his words, not mine!) comp!


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got super far on the hair one and then DQ's.
I did too...bummer


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in that study, too.  Hope my comp is in my mailbox!  I actually am in need of a new cleanser so this will be fine with me.  My husband always laughs at me for running right to the mailbox when I get home to check for "lab rat" (his words, not mine!) comp!
LOL at least its a company that has been around for a while...that is my reasoning.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my compensation for the serum study...Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying foaming cream.
Ooo goody, I hope that means mine is on the way!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...
i DQ'ed on the how often do i buy products my stylist recommends....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Jan 9, 2014)

> arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...


Me too! Super strange!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 9, 2014)

Got soo far on the hair survey, and DQ'ed on hair volume.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 9, 2014)

I got super far on the hair survey too.....and DQ'd :-(


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 9, 2014)

dqaed after it asks how often do i visit the hair salon :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Got soo far on the hair survey, and DQ'ed on hair volume.


 Ditto. :-(


----------



## saku (Jan 9, 2014)

Got past the hair volume, DQ on whether my hair is thinning or not.... (what??) sad..


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't qualified for anything in a really, really long time. I feel so rejected every time I go to their stupid website.


----------



## saku (Jan 9, 2014)

Sometimes, i feel like they're just scamming us....they just want us to fill out surveys (for free) and that there is no real study. haha!


----------



## aricukier (Jan 9, 2014)

> Sometimes, i feel like they're just scamming us....they just want us to fill out surveys (for free)Â and that there is no real study. haha!


 Yes! The primer study that I sent back today definitely felt like that! Lol


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Received my compensation for the lipstick home study, a LancÃ´me Paris Color Design palette and a Baby Lips lip balm.


 Wow that's generous! The lipstick study that I had in November where I tested two lipsticks only had Miracle Blur and a Loreal face cleanser as compensation.


----------



## Jaly (Jan 9, 2014)

I actually think, they have us fill out survey as an excuse to send us free products to try!

another marketing ploy...  word of mouth.....  instead of giving products out to 100 people randomly on the street.. this is a more targeted marketing..   after all, they collected our ethnicity, age and skin condition etc...


----------



## LillyT (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...
Same here.

I'm actually getting pretty annoyed. I haven't been doing this for very long, but it seems like I've taken a lot of surveys and I haven't qualified for even one.

Well, actually I did qualify for one, but at the very final "I accept these terms" page I was bumped out by someone who clicked it first. lol THAT was frustrating.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  arrghh also got a bunch of questions in on the hair survey...DQ'd on (what I thought) was a weird place to DQ, too! About going to the salon...

That's where I got DQed. I'm guessing they are looking for people who do their own hair coloring at home.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 9, 2014)

> dqaedÂ after it asks how often do i visit the hair salon :/


 Same here.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 10, 2014)

dq'ed on if i have thinning hair...


----------



## missionista (Jan 10, 2014)

I DQ'd on the thinning hair too...


----------



## wadedl (Jan 10, 2014)

Thinning hair dqed me too


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 10, 2014)

DQ'ed because I said my hair was dense. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jdobek (Jan 10, 2014)

> That's where I got DQed. I'm guessing they are looking for people who do their own hair coloring at home.


 I also dq'd at the salon question. My mother made it past that one, but dq'd right after on of she bought products her stylist recommended.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

They must be having a hard time filling the hair study. I just got an email letting me know to log in to see if I qualify.  Lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I received my mascara samples for the study starting on Monday.  One of them is extremely intriguing!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my mascara samples for the study starting on Monday.  One of them is extremely intriguing!
which one did you get into? I know there was 2 mascara studies. I got into one but it disappeared off my homepage yesterday and they normally never do that.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  which one did you get into? I know there was 2 mascara studies. I got into one but it disappeared off my homepage yesterday and they normally never do that. 
STLU C14-15 Study dates 1/13-1/22.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  STLU C14-15 Study dates 1/13-1/22.   
Ok i think thats the one I got in. I think the other mascara one was CI14-16.. Does yours still show on your homepage? Mine disappeared after I took a study survey yesterday.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok i think thats the one I got in. I think the other mascara one was CI14-16.. Does yours still show on your homepage? Mine disappeared after I took a study survey yesterday.
It's still showing on the homepage.  My pkg came via UPS express last night.  I think you're right about the other study #.  You could probably email them today just to ask.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still showing on the homepage.  My pkg came via UPS express last night.  I think you're right about the other study #.  You could probably email them today just to ask.
Yeah I did because I know someone else's disappeared after they took the hair survey yesterday. I'm hoping it was just a glitch from that survey.


----------



## skittles33 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'ed on the hair survey pretty far in... Darn it!  They made me hope!
HAHA Ughh Me too!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2014)

DQd on thinning too :/


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 10, 2014)

I got in the hair study! Finally! The last time I qualified for a home study was last spring. LOL


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I did because I know someone else's disappeared after they took the hair survey yesterday. I'm hoping it was just a glitch from that survey.
I'm pretty sure my mascara survey had already vanished before I took the hair survey....because I was torn on the question of whether to answer yes or no to if I had been in a study within the last 30 days.

I did email them to see what happened and will post when (and if ) I receive a reply!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure my mascara survey had already vanished before I took the hair survey....because I was torn on the question of whether to answer yes or no to if I had been in a study within the last 30 days.

I did email them to see what happened and will post when (and if ) I receive a reply!
I emailed them too. I hope they didn't just cancel the study.


----------



## mtorres1985 (Jan 10, 2014)

OMG.. What were the answers for the hair study


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine i still showing up



> I emailed them too. I hope they didn't just cancel the study.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mtorres1985* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG.. What were the answers for the hair study
That's not exactly the way to get into the study. Sorry.


----------



## jdobek (Jan 10, 2014)

> That's not exactly the way to get into the study. Sorry.


 I personally am curious as to what they were looking for, but I've already dq'd. I figure I. A while it will be safe to discuss after it's started


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them too. I hope they didn't just cancel the study.
received a response...they said it was overbooked so I will not be able to participate but they will send something as comp for time spent....oh well, its nice that they are sending a consulation prize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got super far on the hair one and then DQ's.

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Me too!


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 10, 2014)

just got my mascara


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 10, 2014)

We'll this explains it... Wonder how they decide who to cut out. Kind of wish I knew this before the hair study! I could have said no! L'Oreal USA would like to Thank you for your recent interest in one of our Home Product Usage Study C14-16. I am sorry to inform you that you will not be able to participate due to the overbooking of the study. We did not receive enough test products for everyone who signed up. Enclosed, please find a gift for your time and any inconvenience this may have caused. We look forward to your continued support and feedback.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder what's going on with the L'Oreal testing program.  I'm in a hair study (in person) and they haven't done any tests the last few rounds.  They offer to color my hair for free but it's not worth the drive up there so I have been coloring it on my own.  I am hoping the next one is a go so I can get a pass to the company store!!!


----------



## traci0622 (Jan 10, 2014)

I received my comp for the lipstick home study c13-496.  LancÃ´me color design palette in plum splendor and a baby lips in minty sheer(neon green).  Not sure if the baby lips will look green when it is applied or not.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I wonder what's going on with the L'Oreal testing program. Â I'm in a hair study (in person) and they haven't done any tests the last few rounds. Â They offer to color my hair for free but it's not worth the drive up there so I have been coloring it on my own. Â I am hoping the next one is a goÂ so I can get a pass to the company store!!!


 What does the company pass do?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

I really hope the lipstick survey comp is coming via USPS. There's no UPS label prepared for me (I have MyUPS or whatever it's called, so I can see as soon as that happens), so if it's coming via UPS, it won't be here within the four-week timeframe they gave for this comp.


----------



## AliMo (Jan 10, 2014)

DQ'd on density of hair. Kinda depressing that I had to move up to a new age range before I even got picked for anything....


----------



## kotoko (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What does the company pass do?
You're allowed to buy products from their company store at a heavily discounted price!

I was working up to one, but am moving away in a few weeks for my new job... Le sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I received my comp for the serum study in Dec.   It was the same as someone earlier posted: Vichy Purete Thermale Purifying Foaming Cream.  It came USPS.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I really hope the lipstick survey comp is coming via USPS. There's no UPS label prepared for me (I have MyUPS or whatever it's called, so I can see as soon as that happens), so if it's coming via UPS, it won't be here within the four-week timeframe they gave for this comp.


 I think it will come via USPS. In my experience, they only use UPS when it's a large package (like the nail typology survey last year) or when it's very urgent. I was in a home study once and they sent the test products overnight.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hope the lipstick survey comp is coming via USPS. There's no UPS label prepared for me (I have MyUPS or whatever it's called, so I can see as soon as that happens), so if it's coming via UPS, it won't be here within the four-week timeframe they gave for this comp.
Mine came today via USPS. Hope that helps.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

> Mine came today via USPS. Hope that helps.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, since I am all about spoilers, what did you get? I need to adjust my excitement depending on what's going out!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came today via USPS. Hope that helps. 





There is hope then!  I am on the West coast and figured ours would take longer to get here since the testing center is on the east coast.  Now I can stalk the mailman!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Mine came today via USPS. Hope that helps.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Please tell us what you got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 10, 2014)

DQ'd when I answered that I "sometimes" go to a salon for something vague, like "hair services". What?? Are they looking for people who color AND cut their own hair??


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm in Oregon so West Coast also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a Maybelline Baby Lips and a really pretty Lancome eyeshadow palette. I can take a pic when I get home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I'm in Oregon so West Coast also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a Maybelline Baby Lips and a really pretty Lancome eyeshadow palette. I can take a pic when I get home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is that for the lipstick home study or the lipstick informational survey? Someone from a few posts back said that those two products are for the lipstick home study. Could they be the same?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that for the lipstick home study or the lipstick informational survey? Someone from a few posts back said that those two products are for the lipstick home study. Could they be the same? 
I think that must be the home study.  The informational survey (the one I'm talking about) that involved questions that I recall as having questions about eating and drinking was one prestige product and *two* mass-market products, not one.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2014)

Today, I got a Vichy Purete Thermale Creme Purifying Foaming Cream for the three day serum study in December.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I think that must be the home study.Â  The informational survey (the one I'm talking about) that involved questions that I recall as having questions about eating and drinking was one prestige product and *two* mass-market products, not one.


 I figured. I took that lipstick informational too so I'm excited to know what those three products are! It could go past 4 weeks since there were 4 days of holidays, but I hope it's in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I figured. I took that lipstick informational too so I'm excited to know what those three products are! It could go past 4 weeks since there were 4 days of holidays, but I hope it's in the mail tomorrow...
Mine was for the home study.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I figured. I took that lipstick informational too so I'm excited to know what those three products are! It could go past 4 weeks since there were 4 days of holidays, but I hope it's in the mail tomorrow...


 Yikes me too! I forgot about that one - I'm moving out of state next week, I changed my address on the loreal site last week, so I'm not sure if they will send my comp to the new address or my old one!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 11, 2014)

Am I the only one super excited to test these mascaras next week? I kinda already know what they are even though they're taped up but I'm still excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first product testing since the liquid bronzer!


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 11, 2014)

Im excited to but i only know that second one can't even imagine what that first one is



> Am I the only one super excited to test these mascaras next week? I kinda already know what they are even though they're taped up but I'm still excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first product testing since the liquid bronzer!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one super excited to test these mascaras next week? I kinda already know what they are even though they're taped up but I'm still excited





This is my first product testing since the liquid bronzer!
I think I know what the second one is...my first one has a funny top that you can twist that changes the brush shape. I thought that would probably give away the brand, but I don't know it.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 11, 2014)

> I think I know what the second one is...my first one has a funny top that you can twist that changes the brush shape. I thought that would probably give away the brand, but I don't know it.


 Hmm we must be testing different ones, because neither of mine do that..


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine twists too looks intriguing


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came today via USPS. Hope that helps. 




Yes! We are dying to know what you got!


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 13, 2014)

Received my comp for the lipstick home study. I got a Baby Lips in Minty Green and a Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Palette in Emerald Decadence.


----------



## erind61103 (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone remember there was a study that was canceled in August, didn't they say that they were going to reschedule for Jan. Has anyone heard anything about that yet?


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mtorres1985* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG.. What were the answers for the hair study
I can let you know what the answers to the hair study are once the study starts at the end of January. To keep the L'Oreal studies legit, we are not suppose to give out the answers while the questionnaire is still open.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah. I'm in in too and have not had any follow up since.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2014)

I got my compensation for the 3 day foundation study. A garnier face wash.. what the...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation for the 3 day foundation study. A garnier face wash.. what the...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! 
They're sooo random with their compensations! I always assume I'm going to get a boring DS item so then I'll be pleasantly surprised if it's something nice... ha.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're sooo random with their compensations! I always assume I'm going to get a boring DS item so then I'll be pleasantly surprised if it's something nice... ha. 
 I looked like an umpa loompa for three days for this ? really?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh


----------



## wels5711 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation for the 3 day foundation study. A garnier face wash.. what the...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! 
I just got mine and I felt the same way


----------



## emvee (Jan 15, 2014)

I recieved my face wash today for the foundation study and was so dissapointed too...


----------



## mzkima (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my comp for the foundation study and lipstick survey... Being that some are getting their comps I'm hoping mine will be here any day now


----------



## wadedl (Jan 15, 2014)

They send too much face wash!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They send too much face wash!
Tell me about it, I was excited to get the Garnier one bc it seems to have Glycerin, which is good for dry skin like mine. But the smell is too strong for me, I just can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Last face wash was from Kiehl's for oily skin, so I couldn't use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mzkima (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow got home to my surprise my comp came... The Ideal Clean foaming gel cleanser.. That was for the foundation study ðŸ˜ hopefully my other comp shall be better


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 15, 2014)

On the one hand, I like how a lot of the comps are somehow tied .. Can't give a specific example but in general I feel like the studies have comps that match some purpose. On the other hand I would have been a lot happier with a Kiehls cleanser than the ones people are getting or a primer, a blush, something makeup related rather than skin care for this one. Although now we have the face wash so we never have to go out with mismatched foundation lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation for the 3 day foundation study. A garnier face wash.. what the...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I looked like an umpa loompa for three days for this ? really?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh


I did the 3 day foundation study as well, but I got a L'Oreal face wash...Ideal Clean. THANK GOD it wasn't Garnier!! I've been allergic to every single face product by them I've ever tried.

And tbh, this comp is on par. It's actually pretty good for a 3 day study!! When I did a like 9 or 12 day study, I got body wash as comp.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 15, 2014)

I think they used to comp better but the face wash for 3 days seems about right with what they have been doing. I did a 9 day eyeliner study and got a Baby Lips and a Maybelline mascara. So it seems about right to what they have been sending lately.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 15, 2014)

My mom did a two week face mask study and just got her compensation.  A kiehl's body wash and a maybelline mascara.  Not very exciting.. 

Hopefully the Lipstick survey will be a lot nicer!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 15, 2014)

I am still waiting for my comp from the foundation study. However, I feel with the length of the trial and even the survey afterwards (it was super fast and easy when compared to others I have done for the test panel), it's a fair comp. I wish it was better like in the past, but I'm okay with it I guess.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

I still have not gotten my comp from the lipstick study.  I wonder if they sent it, or if someone helped themselves to it from my mailbox (we have issues with mail stealing around here)


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 15, 2014)

I received my comp for being bumped from the recent mascara study...a lancome eyeliner in black coffee and a maybelline shadow quad.  Not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I am still waiting on mines so maybe they have not sent them out yet


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my comp for being bumped from the recent mascara study...a lancome eyeliner in black coffee and a maybelline shadow quad.  Not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm doing the mascara study right now.  Those would be nice goodies to get when it's over.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am still waiting on mines so maybe they have not sent them out yet
Sorry to hear you are still waiting but glad I am not the only one!  I was like "Was I supposed to send back the product? I know I did the surveys" I am interested to see what Lacome palette we get.  I have a feeling we are all going to be stuck with green Baby Lips!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear you are still waiting but glad I am not the only one!  I was like "Was I supposed to send back the product? I know I did the surveys" I am interested to see what Lacome palette we get.  I have a feeling we are all going to be stuck with green Baby Lips!
sorry, we have different lipstick survey. I did not have a product. The one you are talking about has started to receive their comps.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

> sorry, we have different lipstick survey. I did not have a product. The one you are talking about has started to receive their comps.


 In the L'Oreal panel world: Study = you tested an actual product. Survey = you just answered questions. The lipstick survey we're waiting for comp for -- and *no one* has received anything on this one yet as far as I've seen -- had questions about eating, drinking, and timing/frequency of lipstick reapplication, if I recall correctly, and we were told that we would receive one prestige product and two mass-market items, so three items total. We still don't know what is being sent out for this one since no one has received it yet. When we took that survey, I noted the delivery timeframe, added about a week to allow for the holidays delaying mail, and estimated delivery would be starting this week.


----------



## skittles33 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mzkima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still waiting for my comp for the foundation study and lipstick survey... Being that some are getting their comps I'm hoping mine will be here any day now
I hope I receive my comp for both of these too. Was the lipstick survey 3 products for comp? I can't remember..


----------



## mzkima (Jan 16, 2014)

> I hope I receive my comp for both of these too. Was the lipstick survey 3 products for comp? I can't remember..


 Yes we are suppose to get 1 Luxury product and 2 mass market products..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mzkima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes we are suppose to get 1 Luxury product and 2 mass market products..
How do you know what you are supposed to get?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

> How do you know what you are supposed to get?Â


 The email with the study/survey link has that information.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you know what you are supposed to get? 
it was in the survey--they don't always advise what the compensation is.


----------



## pride (Jan 16, 2014)

I took the lipstick survey also. Fingers crossed it isn't face wash or mascara, those two seem to be their favorite comps to send out.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

> I took the lipstick survey also. Fingers crossed it isn't face wash or mascara, those two seem to be their favorite comps to send out.


 I would be good with the cleansing oil. I'm almost out of the one they sent for the nails survey and would love more. It's been great for my dry skin this winter, but I'm not sure I'm willing to spend money on it!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah. I'm in in too and have not had any follow up since.




I just logged in and this study is now showing up in my schedule.  It starts Feb 13.  Happy to see it!  I was wondering when they would finally reschedule it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2014)

I honestly am happy with whatever comp I get from these studies and surveys.  I just think it's kinda cool/fun to do them.  It seems that I've generally gotten better comps for the surveys, but the studies are more interesting.  

I've done other test panels where the only comp I receive are the products I'm testing.  They were full-sized items and ranged from drugstore to very high end.  And our responses resulted in a magazine "Best of" article round up.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

> it was in the survey--they don't always advise what the compensation is.Â


 Oh, right, they'll say something like "ONE Luxury Product and TWO Mass Market Products." They don't list specific products like LancÃ´me Hypnose Star or Maybelline Baby Lips, which is why everyone is asking what people are receiving.


----------



## aricukier (Jan 16, 2014)

> I just logged in and this study is now showing up in my schedule.Â  It starts Feb 13.Â  Happy to see it!Â  I was wondering when they would finally reschedule it.


 Oh I hope it's not an Oompa Loompa one, I don't want to be orange on my bday and valentines day.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2014)

There's a new cosmetics study up!  I DQ'd in record time.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a new cosmetics study up!  I DQ'd in record time.
Ditto.  At least, it's not wasting our time....LOL


----------



## mzkima (Jan 16, 2014)

> How do you know what you are supposed to get?Â





> I hope I receive my comp for both of these too. Was the lipstick survey 3 products for comp? I can't remember..


 Yes we are suppose to get 1 Luxury product and 2 mass market products..


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I hope it's not an Oompa Loompa one, I don't want to be orange on my bday and valentines day.
I really hope not!  I'm afraid I will end up with a super dark shade.  Since the study was originally in the summer I probably put my skin tone as medium, and now in the middle of winter, I am much paler.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just logged in and this study is now showing up in my schedule.  It starts Feb 13.  Happy to see it!  I was wondering when they would finally reschedule it.
Cool!  My mom will be so excited (but not really to wear a tester foundation on Valentines day)


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 16, 2014)

Dq on cosmetic study


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 16, 2014)

DQ! Boo hoo!


----------



## jaslyn (Jan 16, 2014)

Dq  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annveal (Jan 16, 2014)

I got in on the cosmetic study! First time I've gotten into a home study


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

I had 2 study questionnaires todayâ€¦ DQd on both very quickly.


----------



## Esleeper86 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got into the cosmetics study! Wooop Wooop! I'm excited about this one in particular. I mean don't get me wrong, I'm always down to test and try out any cosmetic/makeup /skincare-type products and love when I get the opportunity to do so- but the product I'll be testing for this particular home study is the type of product I'm always looking to find better versions of. So, yayyyy for that!! Haha


----------



## LillyT (Jan 16, 2014)

DQd on both today. That's getting really old.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 16, 2014)

I got into a cosmetics study! And it's for a type of product that I LOVE trying!


----------



## SassyVee (Jan 16, 2014)

In one of the surveys, it asks if my product is one of the brands listed, but there's nothing listed. Did anyone else have that problem? I called and left a message but I don't know how long it takes them to get back to people.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2014)

I DQ'ed real quick too!


----------



## LillyT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In one of the surveys, it asks if my product is one of the brands listed, but there's nothing listed. Did anyone else have that problem? I called and left a message but I don't know how long it takes them to get back to people.
I did too. I just chose yes and continued. Then I DQd on the next question, which was based on the one that was faulty.

It's hard enough to qualify without these kinds of glitches. lol


----------



## SassyVee (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did too. I just chose yes and continued. Then I DQd on the next question, which was based on the one that was faulty.

It's hard enough to qualify without these kinds of glitches. lol
Okay, thanks. That's what I was thinking I would do. You're right, we definitely don't need anything making it harder.


----------



## LillyT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, thanks. That's what I was thinking I would do. You're right, we definitely don't need anything making it harder.
Let us know what they tell you if they ever get back to you.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh! I had 2 surveys to take. I took one and when I DQ'd and got back to the main screen, the other one was gone. :-(


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 16, 2014)

DQ'd on both hair and cosmetics. I got pretty far in the hair questionnaire though!


----------



## SassyVee (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let us know what they tell you if they ever get back to you.
Okay. I will.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did too. I just chose yes and continued. Then I DQd on the next question, which was based on the one that was faulty.

It's hard enough to qualify without these kinds of glitches. lol
I came here to see how other people dealt w/the glitch and saw what you said, so I put "No" and then I also DQd on the next question. Darn!


----------



## erind61103 (Jan 17, 2014)

So I was rescheduled for the C13-122 HOME Foundation Study that was cancelled last year. BUT Now my question is... It doesn't start for another month, but it is already on my list, won't that make me ineligible for surveys until a month after it's over?? 1 month till the study starts, and then one month after??


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jan 17, 2014)

I am pretty sure you can still take surveys, you just can't do more than one home study at a time, so you probably won't get any pre-qual questionnaires for a while. I've taken surveys while waiting for a study to start!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 17, 2014)

I just got through the cosmetic study, confirmed everything then my screen went back to the home page and nothing. did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In one of the surveys, it asks if my product is one of the brands listed, but there's nothing listed. Did anyone else have that problem? I called and left a message but I don't know how long it takes them to get back to people.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let us know what they tell you if they ever get back to you.

Just FYI, I emailed them after having that problem and I got an email from them this morning asking what type of device I was using. It didn't say anything about whether I could take it again if/when it's fixed though... @SassyVee did you heard anything?


----------



## skittles33 (Jan 17, 2014)

My compensation from the foundation study.. (sorry about sideways pic)


----------



## Dahll (Jan 17, 2014)

Got the exact same thing. Kinda happy actually


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 17, 2014)

wasn't able to get on yesterday so no cosmetics study for me - BUT i did get into the hair study!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 17, 2014)

No surveys at all for me. Hopefully better luck next time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 17, 2014)

DQ'd for hair study. Got pretty far through it though!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 17, 2014)

> My compensation from the foundation study.. (sorry about sideways pic)


 I received this from another study and I love it. It helps keep acne at bay. Much better for me than the ones with salicylic acid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yesenias27 (Jan 17, 2014)

got the same thing..but cant use it..my skin doesnt like that brand


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been anxiously watching the mailman like a creep, hoping he would put a bulky yellow envelope in my mailbox. Hopefully tomorrow, since Monday is a postal holiday. Come to me, lipstick survey comp. Hurry.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was rescheduled for the C13-122 HOME Foundation Study that was cancelled last year. BUT Now my question is... It doesn't start for another month, but it is already on my list, won't that make me ineligible for surveys until a month after it's over?? 1 month till the study starts, and then one month after??
I got the email about the reschedule as well.  I just figured it would never happen, so it was a surprise.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 18, 2014)

I was just coming ask about lipstick survey C13-472. I haven't received my comp either.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 18, 2014)

Got my comp for the primer home study. Lancome Color Design Palette in Emerald Decadence. It's so pretty I dont know if I can bring myself to use it!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 18, 2014)

LIPSTICK SURVEY COMP ARRIVED. Do you want me to reveal what they are or no? I don't know how to use spoiler tags.


----------



## missionista (Jan 18, 2014)

Tell us, tell us!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 18, 2014)

I received my comp for the lipstick survey C13-472

Loreal Revitalift Miracle Blur

Maybelline colorsensation lipgloss in captivating Coral

Lancome Le Crayon in gris noir--The only product I will use the others I will find someone to give them to


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LIPSTICK SURVEY COMP ARRIVED. Do you want me to reveal what they are or no? I don't know how to use spoiler tags.

I just got mine too!!

Here are the contents:



Spoiler



 




  Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Black Lapis L'Oreal Revitalift Miracle Blur Maybelline Colorsensational high shine lip gloss in Mirrored Mauve


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got mine too!!

Here are the contents:



Spoiler



 



  Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Black Lapis L'Oreal Revitalift Miracle Blur Maybelline Colorsensational high shine lip gloss in Mirrored Mauve          


 My gloss is like orange,Ugly.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gloss is like orange,Ugly.

That sucks. I like orange myself, but I also have dark skin, and love bold lips...but I know most people think it's an odd color for them.

Mine looks really nice in the tube. I am about to test it out and put it on.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 18, 2014)

I answered yes on the faulty question and dq'd on the next.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sucks. I like orange myself, but I also have dark skin, and love bold lips...but I know most people think it's an odd color for them.

Mine looks really nice in the tube. I am about to test it out and put it on.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sucks. I like orange myself, but I also have dark skin, and love bold lips...but I know most people think it's an odd color for them.

Mine looks really nice in the tube. I am about to test it out and put it on.
Mauve is usually nice  mines says coral and boy is it orange


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay, so I just tested all 3 products.

The Miracle Blur is weird and super thick and hard to squeeze out, BUT, my face does feel super soft.

The lip gloss has a super amazing feel to it, very creamy, and the color is great! It is very similar to my natural lip color, just a bit pinker, so it's the perfect enhancer/everyday color.

The eyeliner is OMG AMAZING! It goes on so smoothly and has a super unique color -- like a super dark blue-green! It's great on my complexion and really makes my eyes pop!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mauve is usually nice  mines says coral and boy is it orange 

Yeah, Mauve is usually good. On me it's very natural looking.

I think I might like the orange one. One of my favorite lip stains is orange (actually orange) and it doesn't look at all orange on when I'm wearing it. But like I said, I also have darker skin/lips so colors like that show up differently.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got my lipstick survey comp.  Yay!

Revitalift Blur--I've had a sample and liked it so I'm happy about this.

Maybelline Colorstay 24 Color Lip gloss in Blush On--pretty

Lancome Le Style Waterproof Eyeliner in Turquoise-

Mod Edit - please keep all Buy Sell Trade in the B/S/T area, thank you! - Mod Staff


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 18, 2014)

> I just got mine too!! Here are the contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have the same exact colors. The eyeliner is my go-to eyeliner but in Black Coffee...so i might give away this Black Lapis. I'm loving the gloss, wearing it now! It suits my skin tone. I received the miracle blur from a previous home study and I didn't like it...clogged my pores. I might have to give it away.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LIPSTICK SURVEY COMP ARRIVED. Do you want me to reveal what they are or no? I don't know how to use spoiler tags.

I have the same exact colors. The eyeliner is my go-to eyeliner but in Black Coffee...so i might give away this Black Lapis. I'm loving the gloss, wearing it now! It suits my skin tone. I received the miracle blur from a previous home study and I didn't like it...clogged my pores. I might have to give it away.

At this point it is safe to just post them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But in the future, on the toolbar that has all the emoticons and the quote button etc, it's the one that looks sort of like a speech bubble.

If you don't want the eyeliner, I will totally take it off your hands! I'm all about colored eyeliner, and wear it way more than I do black!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 18, 2014)

*crossesfingers* I hope I get a colorful eyeliner and not a black! Especially if it's a tealish color, love those.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers for anything not black or gray as well!  Something with a shimmer would be great, but I'm not really picky on blue vs green vs brown vs purple vs burgundy as long as it's a pencil.  Even if it's colorful, I can't use liquid liner!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooh, agreed, I so hope for not black!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't, PM me!!
Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mzkima (Jan 18, 2014)

Just received my comp for the lipstick survey


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 19, 2014)

I am sadden by the thought of what L'Oreal is going to do with all the perfectly good primer sent back from the last study. I could have used it down to the last drop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

I got my comp for the primer study! I got Lancome Color Design Palette in Peach Opulence and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof liner in Bronze Riche! In love with this comp!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 19, 2014)

> I got my comp for the primer study! I got Lancome Color Design Palette in Peach Opulence and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof liner in Bronze Riche! In love with this comp!


 Ahhh I'm so glad you posted this. I didn't see a liner in my envelope at first. Mine came in Turquoise! Thank goodness the envelope was still on my kitchen table &amp; not in the trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jan 19, 2014)

Weird, I still haven't gotten my comp for the lipstick survey, but I have gotten my comp for the Primer Study (Plum Splendor (which I'd already gotten once before) Palette, and a waterproof liner in Minuit (midnight blue). I'm an earth tones girl all the way and I never wear purples  so not quite sure with my coloring why I keep getting colors that don't work for me....



----- oh well. Let's just say I'm never without a 'hostess gift.'


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't wait for my mom to get the lipstick survey comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm totally stealing it!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish tomorrow wasn't a holiday! I want my lipstick survey comp! I had a teeny tiny foil of the Miracle Blur that it suggested smearing on your hand LOL, but that's it, so I really want to try it out (and the liner and gloss, too!).


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird, I still haven't gotten my comp for the lipstick survey, but I have gotten my comp for the Primer Study (Plum Splendor (which I'd already gotten once before) Palette, and a waterproof liner in Minuit (midnight blue). I'm an earth tones girl all the way and I never wear purples  so not quite sure with my coloring why I keep getting colors that don't work for me....



----- oh well. Let's just say I'm never without a 'hostess gift.' 
I am the other way around, I love the plum colors but received the emerald palate


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote:   am the other way around, I love the plum colors but received the emerald palate 
But I've gotten the same one I don't use -- TWICE!! LOL.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *onegreatsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But I've gotten the same one I don't use -- TWICE!! LOL.
I think it's pretty random. I don't they they pick based on what they think would match for you. I've gotten twirling in tulle which is purples and now peach opulence which has some pinks, golds and brown. It's probably just a fluke you happened to get the same one twice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arbrosepetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sadden by the thought of what L'Oreal is going to do with all the perfectly good primer sent back from the last study. I could have used it down to the last drop




Apparently, send it to all the people who took the lipstick survey! LOL (kidding)


----------



## traci0622 (Jan 20, 2014)

I received an email from UPS today saying I was getting a package from L'Oreal tomorrow. I am assuming it is for the foundation study(c14-19) that starts on January 30th.


----------



## Olga Ok (Jan 20, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised today to receive compensation for informational survey c13-472 Loreal Miracle Blur LancÃ´me Khol liner in Black Coffee Maybelline colorsensational gloss in almond Crush



I'm happy with what I got


----------



## arbrosepetal (Jan 20, 2014)

> Apparently, send it to all the people who took the lipstick survey! LOL (kidding)


That would make me feel better than them tossing it in the trash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would know a makeup lover is getting good use out of it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

> That would make me feel better than them tossing it in the trash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would know a makeup lover is getting good use out of it.


 They're probably testing something. Bacterial growth in real-world use, how much people use in non-clinical settings, etc.


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 20, 2014)

i see people are getting comps in the mail for the lipstick study. Is this from the home study or the informational study? The informational study is one that asked questions about eating/drinking habits and the comp is one prestige product and two mass-market products. I'm still waiting for my comp for the informational study and I"m getting restless.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i see people are getting comps in the mail for the lipstick study. Is this from the home study or the informational study? The informational study is one that asked questions about eating/drinking habits and the comp is one prestige product and two mass-market products. I'm still waiting for my comp for the informational study and I"m getting restless.  




Both have been received by some people. I haven't gotten the lipstick eating/drinking habit survey comp yet, but I am sure the rest of us will have them within a few days, since a few started getting them late last week.  I can't wait it's such a nice prize for a 5 minute survey lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my comp for the Lipstick survey!

I got the Lancome liner in Turquoise (YAYYYY!),  and the SuperStay lip stuff in Forever Chestnut (we'll see).

I tried the MiracleBlur once before, and I didn't care for the way it felt...but I will try it again and maybe use a bit less product.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 21, 2014)

really hoping my lipstick survey comp doesn't get lost in the mail - i'm not sure when they "pull" the address for shipping.  I've moved out of state and changed my address on the loreal page earlier this month.  hopefully it gets to me!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Got my lipstick survey comp and the color I got for the liner is Black Lapis and the color of the gloss is Mirrored Mauve. The gloss is a great shade. It's similar to my lip color, except my lips have a few spots of discoloration and most glosses won't cover it, but this one is opaque enough to cover it and it still looks nice and natural.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my lipstick survey comp and the colors I got for the liner is Black Lapis and the color of the gloss is Mirrored Mauve. The gloss is a great shade. It's similar to my lip color, except my lips have a few spots of discoloration and most glosses won't cover it, but this one is opaque enough to cover it and it still looks nice and natural.
did the comp come UPS or USPS?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did the comp come UPS or USPS?
USPS


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks!  That makes me feel a bit better - if it was sent to my old address it'll get fwd at some point...


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  That makes me feel a bit better - if it was sent to my old address it'll get fwd at some point...
Yeah, you should be fine. I've always had good luck with USPS transferring mail after a move.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 21, 2014)

So I totally forgot about Informational Survey C13-472. What was that one even about? Anyway, I recieved my compensation today!



The lipgloss is SO orange but it will be pretty in the summertime and I received the eyeliner in "turquoise"


----------



## aricukier (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my comp for the primer study and I got the eyeliner in Minuit? It's a midnight blue. I also got the palette in plum splendor. Which is gorgeous but it definitely looks like there is a bit of fall out potential. Over all it's a great comp. I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## airenlove (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my compensation for the primer study today. I got the Lancome eyeliner in Minuit and the Lancome eyeshadow palette in peach opulence. However, I think the eyeliner is broken or something cause I can't seem to open it. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *airenlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation for the primer study today. I got the Lancome eyeliner in Minuit and the Lancome eyeshadow palette in peach opulence. However, I think the eyeliner is broken or something cause I can't seem to open it. Does anyone else have this problem? 
The cap clicks on pretty tightly but it does come off. Your trying to open the side with the black cap right? It's a double sided pencil.


----------



## airenlove (Jan 21, 2014)

I finally got it to open but when I tried to swatch it on my hand, the tip broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when I twist it, nothing happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *airenlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got it to open but when I tried to swatch it on my hand, the tip broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when I twist it, nothing happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
are you twisting it the correct direction? Mine twists up when i twist it clockwise.


----------



## airenlove (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are you twisting it the correct direction? Mine twists up when i twist it to the left. 
i tried both directions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for your help though!


----------



## missionista (Jan 21, 2014)

Got my compensation today.  I got the eyeliner (pencil) in Gris Noir--a lovely shade of grey.  Only problem is I already have a bunch of grey eyeliner.  Anyone get a bright green/turquoise who wants to trade?  If so, PM me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh, it looks like my lip product for the Lipstick survey is different from some. This is something I haven't tried before...



.

Anyone tried this before? It has what looks like a clear balm on the other side that you put on top? I kind of want to try it, but I have so many lip products that I shoud probably put it in my trade/giveaway pile..


----------



## Gchatt (Jan 21, 2014)

I got the eyeliner in khole black and lipgloss in a light pink shade.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Yay, lipstick survey comp has arrived!


Miracle Blur (of course.  I'm not sure about this one, but that's a whole separate issue)
Maybelling ColorSensational lip gloss in Captivating Coral (not a January shade for me *at all*, but this looks like it could be okay for the spring/summer)
Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Black Lapis (have we discussed my eyeliner collection in here yet?  I have more than a dozen dark blue eyeliner pencils alone.  This is not to say, "Ugh, *another* dark blue eyeliner pencil."  This is to say, "Ooh, *another* dark blue eyeliner pencil!  One less I will have to eventually buy!")


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Is anyone still waiting for the compensation for the at home lipstick study in December?  Testing 2 long wearing lipsticks, not sure of the study number.  I am wondering if they are still sending them or if I just did not get one.  TIA!


----------



## pride (Jan 21, 2014)

I was waiting for my lipstick survey comp, but I guess I forgot to change my address from when I was home from school for the winter break. My mom got my comp and I got:

- Miracle Blur

- Lipgloss in Gleaming Grenadine (excited to try this one!)

- Le Stylo Waterproof in Turquoise (I already have a turquoise liner I barely use...oh well)


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both have been received by some people. I haven't gotten the lipstick eating/drinking habit survey comp yet, but I am sure the rest of us will have them within a few days, since a few started getting them late last week.  I can't wait it's such a nice prize for a 5 minute survey lol.
Mine came in the mail today. YAYYYYY! Eyeliner in Bronze Riche, super stay lip color in Forever Chestnut (really pretty!) and Miracle Blur cream. Very happy with all of it!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came in the mail today. YAYYYYY! Eyeliner in Bronze Riche, super stay lip color in Forever Chestnut (really pretty!) and Miracle Blur cream. Very happy with all of it!
Mine came today, too. I figured it would be soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The colors you got sound pretty!


----------



## callmeashley (Jan 21, 2014)

I just got my compensation for an informational study!​ Full sized Miracle Blur, a Color Sensational Gloss in Almond Crush (sheer peachy pink with shimmer), and a full sized Lancome Kohl Pencil in Black Lapis (navy blue).​ Not sure why the comp was SO AWESOME for a 2 minute survey, haha.​


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone still waiting for the compensation for the at home lipstick study in December?  Testing 2 long wearing lipsticks, not sure of the study number.  I am wondering if they are still sending them or if I just did not get one.  TIA!
I got mine already. You may want to email them and check.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine already. You may want to email them and check.
Thanks!  Once I dig up the study info I will do that.  I think I have it saved somewhere!


----------



## tessak (Jan 22, 2014)

I just DQed on the first question of a home study survey: what state I live in.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 22, 2014)

> I just DQed on the first question of a home study survey: what state I live in.


Same thing happened to me. edited to add the quote. Didn't show up the first time.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 22, 2014)

DQ'd on state for me also.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

I made it all the way to asking me for the full name of the product I currently use, then DQ'd


----------



## Kelli (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it all the way to asking me for the full name of the product I currently use, then DQ'd
Same here.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 22, 2014)

I DQ'd on the first page with the do you work for L'Oreal/do you go to a dermatologist/are you pregnant/what is your ethnicity questions lol. I'm assuming it must've been ethnicity that booted me out. It's kind of sad to DQ on the first page


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 22, 2014)

Yay I qualified! I was totally not expecting that.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just DQed on the first question of a home study survey: what state I live in.
Me too.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 22, 2014)

DQ'd on ethnicity--guess I'm ethnically undesirable for this study...LOL.


----------



## wels5711 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on ethnicity--guess I'm ethnically undesirable for this study...LOL. 
me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on ethnicity--guess I'm ethnically undesirable for this study...LOL. 
I'm apparently locationally undesirable...sigh...


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 22, 2014)

> I'm apparently locationally undesirable...sigh...


 Ditto. Lol. They must have a ton less openings in this one or something if they're being so picky about the state you live in.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm apparently locationally undesirable...sigh...
That's kind of weird since I am only one state away from you and got past it lol. You just never know what is going on with their surveys. It seems like such weird things that people get DQ'd for.


----------



## jadorecouture (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my lipstick survey comp. Revitalift Miracle Blur, Maybelline ColorSensation in One Shine Day and the Lancome Le Stylo in Turquoise. Thank goodness I didnt get brown or black.


----------



## LillyT (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just DQed on the first question of a home study survey: what state I live in.
Me too. What's up with that?


----------



## korsis (Jan 22, 2014)

Wrong state! Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2014)

Wrong state! Blah!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 22, 2014)

No survey for me.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I just tested all 3 products.

The Miracle Blur is weird and super thick and hard to squeeze out, BUT, my face does feel super soft.

The lip gloss has a super amazing feel to it, very creamy, and the color is great! It is very similar to my natural lip color, just a bit pinker, so it's the perfect enhancer/everyday color.

The eyeliner is OMG AMAZING! It goes on so smoothly and has a super unique color -- like a super dark blue-green! It's great on my complexion and really makes my eyes pop!

 
Would you mind posting a pic of you wearing the liner?


----------



## wadedl (Jan 22, 2014)

no survey for me


----------



## Xiang (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was waiting for my lipstick survey comp, but I guess I forgot to change my address from when I was home from school for the winter break. My mom got my comp and I got:

- Miracle Blur

- Lipgloss in Gleaming Grenadine (excited to try this one!)

- Le Stylo Waterproof in Turquoise (I already have a turquoise liner I barely use...oh well)

I got the lip gloss in this shade too! It's a super bold and pretty color. I'm iffy about the Miracle Blur. I tried a little on my hand first to see if I would be sensitive to it and found that it was super thick. The texture reminded me of a serum I got in Birchbox but I can't quite place it (maybe DDF??).


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 22, 2014)

Dq'd on state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you mind posting a pic of you wearing the liner?

Sorry, I don't post pics of my face anywhere but my Facebook page.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2014)

DQ for me on state.  Boo.


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been answering surveys forever and I never get selected.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 22, 2014)

Dq on state for me too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just DQed on the first question of a home study survey: what state I live in.

LOL I did too! That's too funny!


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 23, 2014)

DQ'd on the first page - could be either due to my ethnicity or location!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prequalified! I was scared I was going to dq at any moment lol


----------



## Kelli (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prequalified! I was scared I was going to dq at any moment lol
Congrats!


----------



## iamtgood (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats! I DQ'd on age, at least i made it past my state


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 23, 2014)

Blah, I DQ'd on state as well.


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blah, I DQ'd on state as well. 
Me too, darnit.  One of these days, I will qualify...


----------



## rebstl82 (Jan 23, 2014)

I tried, but they didn't need my services - guess they have enough people in my age group.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 23, 2014)

I got an email saying I recently qualified for a home study. Then I logged into my account and nothing was there. I guess it filled up already. I'm so freaking pissed.


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email saying I recently qualified for a home study. Then I logged into my account and nothing was there. I guess it filled up already. I'm so freaking pissed.
I got it on this one.  The email said there were only 15 spots.  I am so surprised I made it.  My first in over a year.


----------



## SherriC (Jan 23, 2014)

I received my comp for the lipstick survey: Miracle Blur, Mauve lip gloss and the LancÃ´me eyeliner in black coffee which I already own.  I was so excited to get this since I completely forgot about completing this survey.

What a nice surprise from the L'Oreal gods!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally found the study number for the lisptick study in December and shot L'oreal an email.  I counted and techincally they said 4-6 weeks and the 6th week would not be till next Wednesday so I should probably practice some patience!  I am positive I did both surveys so not sure why the compensation has not made it to me!


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email saying I recently qualified for a home study. Then I logged into my account and nothing was there. I guess it filled up already. I'm so freaking pissed.
I got it on this one.  The email said there were only 15 spots.  I am so surprised I made it.  My first in over a year.  

I'm in it too! We are 2 of the coveted 15 spots.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2014)

New survey was up for me! It was for a product I use but I disqualified  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 24, 2014)

I also DQ'd.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oye. Dq


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2014)

DQ on the type of the specific product I use


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 24, 2014)

*sigh* DQ'd again.


----------



## peat (Jan 24, 2014)

Ugh I disqualified! they asked about what i look for in a mascara. I said i seek full volume mascaras


----------



## jayeme (Jan 24, 2014)

DQ'ed because I guess they don't like Clinique. I hate that you can only pick one on these things, I have like 6 mascaras in rotation right now.....


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2014)

ugh DQ


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 24, 2014)

DQ'd on the survey I took last night, DQ'd on the survey I took this morning. Just another day on the Loreal Test Panel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 24, 2014)

DQd on brand.  Honestly, they almost never have the brands I use in their choices.


----------



## korsis (Jan 24, 2014)

DQ after which type of mascara...


----------



## wadedl (Jan 24, 2014)

Dqed which type.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 24, 2014)

no survey for me - but i did get the informational survey i preqalled for a few weeks ago on gel nails!  said comp should arrive in 3-4 weeks after the survey closes.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2014)

Le sigh. They seem to do endless studies on mascara. I hate mascara. Some new eyeshadow/lip product/blush technology that needs to be home-tested overe here, please?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dq'd on type of product I use... :-( I had one home study and a bunch of if and when's. I feel like I'll never get into another one! Come on loreal!


----------



## LillyT (Jan 24, 2014)

I actually made it passed the brand I use ( I never get beyond that) and then DQ'd on what I look for in the product.

Still waiting to finally qualify for something ..... anything.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no survey for me - but i did get the informational survey i preqalled for a few weeks ago on gel nails!  said comp should arrive in 3-4 weeks after the survey closes.

DQd on the mascara one for today, but I got this one as well. I hope we get something nice for the compensation.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 24, 2014)

I DQ'd on how I perceive the brand I use, luxury or drug store.  Jeez, they're getting mighty specific!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually made it passed the brand I use ( I never get beyond that) and then DQ'd on what I look for in the product.

Still waiting to finally qualify for something ..... anything.
Ugghhh same here!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 24, 2014)

DQed. What a shock...


----------



## wadedl (Jan 24, 2014)

Got my lipstick survey compensation. Miracle Blur, Maybelline Colorsensation in One Shine Day and the Lancome eyeliner in Black Coffee. Good colors for me. I actually don't own a brown eyeliner and keep thinking I should buy one but somehow get sidetracked when I get to Sephora and end up buying something completely different. Brown eyeliner obviously not exciting but something I really wanted.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm really interested in joining the test panel and I filled out the form/quiz on the website, but I've been waiting a little while and still never heard anything back from them.  From reading through the beginning of this thread I saw that some people had to email them and I think I'm going to try that just to see what they say (if they're full right now I just want them to tell me that!), but to save my life I cannot find an email for them anywhere.  Do any of you have their email or just like a customer service email for L'Oreal?  Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## Dahll (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no survey for me - but i did get the informational survey i preqalled for a few weeks ago on gel nails!  said comp should arrive in 3-4 weeks after the survey closes.
How far did you get and did you finish it? I got an email for it early in the morning telling me to complete the survey ASAP (which I then hurriedly took the survey lol) I got through 60% of the survey, clicked next when all of a sudden I get this "Thank you for completing the survey!" and nothing else. No email from L'Oreal or anything either


----------



## jdobek (Jan 24, 2014)

I got 10% and it said thank you for completing the survey...


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dahll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How far did you get and did you finish it? I got an email for it early in the morning telling me to complete the survey ASAP (which I then hurriedly took the survey lol) I got through 60% of the survey, clicked next when all of a sudden I get this "Thank you for completing the survey!" and nothing else. No email from L'Oreal or anything either 



 

Yeah, that happened to me as well. I went back and retook it because I marked the wrong options on one of the questions. I was surprised that it let me retake the survey. When I took it the second time I got all the way through to the end. Then it just said "thanks for completing the survey" like it did initially. Watch them try to say I cheated or I DQed myself. That'd be my luck.


----------



## Dahll (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, that happened to me as well. I went back and retook it because I marked the wrong options on one of the questions. I was surprised that it let me retake the survey. When I took it the second time I got all the way through to the end. Then it just said "thanks for completing the survey" like it did initially. Watch them try to say I cheated or I DQed myself. That'd be my luck.

I wonder if that counts as "completing" the survey


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 24, 2014)

I think we'll still get compensation. I mean, it never said that if we don't make it to the end we're SOL like it does every time we DQ on a pre-qualification survey.


----------



## Dahll (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we'll still get compensation. I mean, it never said that if we don't make it to the end we're SOL like it does every time we DQ on a pre-qualification survey. 
Welll .. that'd be nice ..


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

I completely forgot about the nail survey pre-qual until they emailed it today. I'm hoping the compensation is really good because informational surveys tend to have bigger compensations oddly. At least the one's I have were the ones that get the big gift bag full of stuff.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 24, 2014)

i have a study starting monday, still haven't  gotten my products....they did email and say it may be delayed due to weather...so we shall see!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *airenlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i tried both directions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for your help though!
try sharpening it. Many plastic pencils are meant to be sharpened these days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this helps.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  try sharpening it. Many plastic pencils are meant to be sharpened these days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this helps. 
it's a twist up. I got sent one too. Lol just in case you try to sharpen it.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 24, 2014)

I qualified for C14-33 Washable Mascara study last week in Thursday, it status Tuesday. I've never been contacted since then, and none of my emails have been returned. This is my first study, haaalp!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I qualified for C14-33 Washable Mascara study last week in Thursday, it status Tuesday. I've never been contacted since then, and none of my emails have been returned. This is my first study, haaalp!
Well did it say when the study dates were? Usually thats at the beginning of the survey.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Dear MuT Ladies! 

This is my very first compensation. WOW! 

It's some crazy miracle that we are sent packages of free stuff!

It's too cool fah skool, baby! 






Here's what I got for informational lipstick survey c13-472

L'Oreal Revitalift Miracle Blur Broad Spectrum SPF 30 Sunscreen (full size) MSRP $24.99

LancÃ´me Crayon Khol eyeliner in Gris (full size) MSRP $26.00

Maybelline Color Sensational lip gloss color 110 Mirrored Mauve MSRP $6.49

total value: 57.48 (!!!!) 





I will likely use the Miracle Blur sunscreen on my body or possibly trade on my FB group. The Lancome pencil is GREAT! I love how smoothly it applies and I really like the grey color. I think I like the lip gloss most of all. It's a perfect neutral lip for fair skin with blue/cool undertones. It gives almost opaque coverage, a moderate shine, lasts pretty well, tastes and smells wonderful. 

I hope you all are enjoying your products! I have enjoyed reading how you all have been compensated. I've been here reading since the summer of 2013 and this was most first survey I was able to complete. Thank you all for the guidance and tips. 

xoxo

Jamie Joy


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang. That's a good amount of stuff for just a survey. L'Oreal, if you're reading this, uh...that survey took a lot of my time. And it was hard. Also stressful. As you know, I'm a valued member of your testing panel, and putting me under all this stress has garnered me quite the reward, I think. So...uh...wink wink.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

> Dang. That's a good amount of stuff for just a survey. L'Oreal, if you're reading this, uh...that survey took a lot of my time. And it was hard. Also stressful. As you know, I'm a valued member of your testing panel, and putting me under all this stress has garnered me quite the reward, I think. So...uh...wink wink.


 Did they say what was going to be in the comp? Say, three prestige products, five mass-market, etc.? Last summer, there was a nail survey that initially said would be comped with five prestige products. Then they said six. Then something weird happened with the logins, so they sent even more stuff. This was what I ended up receiving:



I was not heartbroken when I opened *that* package! They seem to comp the surveys a *lot* better than the studies. ETA: I think we calculated the value of that comp package to be well over three hundred bucks. The Visionnaire alone was $109.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello all! Newbie here! I've been on the test panel for over a year now and i just qualified for the mascara test! Woohoo! I knew if anyone could appreciate my excitement you guys would! My bf thought i won the lottery! Just wanted to post to share the good news! I've been reading this forum for a while and decided when i did qualify i'd finally post! I cant wait to see what i'll be testing. Good luck to all!


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't qualify for the panel. Boo.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 25, 2014)

DQ'd when I said I use both washable and waterproof mascara....what the....how......I don't.....that doesn't make sense


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 25, 2014)

> DQ'd when I said I use both washable and waterproof mascara....what the....how......I don't.....that doesn't make sense :blink:


 Same for me... I was super confused as well. Lol.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 25, 2014)

> Same for me... I was super confused as well. Lol.





> DQ'd when I said I use both washable and waterproof mascara....what the....how......I don't.....that doesn't make sense :blink:


 I know right! I keep both kind in my purse and apply depending on what I will be doing that day.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2014)

DQd on how much volume I want in a mascara.. what the. ..


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 25, 2014)

New study is up! I d/q when asked how much volume I like in my mascara :/


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 25, 2014)

How many mascara studies do they have?!


----------



## lethalglam (Jan 25, 2014)

How do you guys sign up because I keep getting a message that says that they are unable to use me at this time for their surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I don't get it, how do you even qualify to have an account??


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 25, 2014)

> How do you guys sign up because I keep getting a message that says that they are unable to use me at this time for their surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't get it, how do you even qualify to have an account??


 That probably means they aren't taking new sign ups right now.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did they say what was going to be in the comp? Say, three prestige products, five mass-market, etc.? Last summer, there was a nail survey that initially said would be comped with five prestige products. Then they said six. Then something weird happened with the logins, so they sent even more stuff. This was what I ended up receiving:




I was not heartbroken when I opened *that* package! They seem to comp the surveys a *lot* better than the studies.

ETA: I think we calculated the value of that comp package to be well over three hundred bucks. The Visionnaire alone was $109.

No. It only said that our compensation will be sent to us 3-4 weeks after the survey closes (whenever that is). I try hard not to expect much because I don't want to get my hopes up, but I always do anyway haha.


----------



## Dahll (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No. It only said that our compensation will be sent to us 3-4 weeks after the survey closes (whenever that is). I try hard not to expect much because I don't want to get my hopes up, but I always do anyway haha.
I could have sworn mine had "4-6 weeks". Unfortunately for some odd reason, my mentally-challenged self decided it'd be a good idea to delete the email, god only knows why!


----------



## lethalglam (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That probably means they aren't taking new sign ups right now.
Do they send out some sort of email or anything to let people know when signups begin again?


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have a study starting monday, still haven't  gotten my products....they did email and say it may be delayed due to weather...so we shall see!
Same here. I've been stalking my mail lady lately. LOL  I can't wait to start the study.


----------



## jdobek (Jan 26, 2014)

> I could have sworn mine had "4-6 weeks". Unfortunately for some odd reason, my mentally-challenged self decided it'd be a good idea to delete the email, god only knows why! Â :madno: Â


 Just checked mine, it's 3-5


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 26, 2014)

Can someone give me a rundown of what usually happens after you qualify for a study?


----------



## korsis (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone give me a rundown of what usually happens after you qualify for a study?
Now you wait until you get your products to test out. You will get also instructions on how and when to use them and will find on the instructions the date when your survey is online. Then after you used the products you just fill out the survey. If you use more then 1 product you will probably get a survey for each product. After this is done, wait a couple weeks and get your compensation! Have fun!!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 27, 2014)

New one up! Got thru all questions and They said they'd contact if and when i qualified. Hmmm


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 27, 2014)

DQ'd, I think they are looking for something pretty specific.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally didn't DQ from something....and it's an if and when. I think I have gotten 3 if and when's now since I signed up and none of them have followed through before. Hopefully this one will!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Made it through the if/when.  Would love to do that study!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too! I really hope they come through with this one!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 27, 2014)

Ooh, if/when, and I'm actually someone who would seriously consider buying one of the two products this survey seems to be for.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yay! If any when! I'd love to try that study. All the if/when's I've qualified for haven't turned into anything as of yet, but if any of them do, I hope it's this one! Seems interesting and not like their regular testing products. :-D


----------



## wadedl (Jan 27, 2014)

I would be totally happy if I get one of those products!!!!!!!


----------



## callmeashley (Jan 27, 2014)

If and when on a skin care pre-qualification survey!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 27, 2014)

oh i also got the if and when!  i'd be totally stoked to try either of those!


----------



## missionista (Jan 27, 2014)

I also got if/when.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

I also got an if/when. I would love to try either of the two things they mentioned! *crossesfingers* I've had two if/whens before and one of them actually became a study.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 27, 2014)

I also got an IF/WHEN. It would be a super cool study!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a feeling that if they actually did the study, it would be well compensated. It would have to go for quite awhile to see anything happen! I'm probably getting excited for nothing. Lol.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a feeling that if they actually did the study, it would be well compensated. It would have to go for quite awhile to see anything happen! I'm probably getting excited for nothing. Lol.
I was thinking the opposite LOL Like if they send us an actual machine ( when they do clarisonic ones, people just get brush heads, not the machine), the compensation would be smaller because they might consider the expensive machine (if you keep it) like it's kind of compensation in and of itself, so then we wouldn't get as much products afterwards.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a feeling that if they actually did the study, it would be well compensated. It would have to go for quite awhile to see anything happen! I'm probably getting excited for nothing. Lol.
The thing is the study might not be well compensated since I am sure the machine would be expensive. I wonder if the machine would have settings or attachments to do both!


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 27, 2014)

i'm thinking the machine is probably going to be sent back...i highly doubt they'd let us keep something like that.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 27, 2014)

I was finally able to complete the survey (it kept booting me out, but it would be saved in my incompleted surveys). I would love to be in either study!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 27, 2014)

I felt so accomplished when I finished that survey... And then I read the "if and when" part.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

I kinda figured the machine would get sent back. That way they can see how long the lights, etc or whatever they are lasted and see the wear and tear on it.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 27, 2014)

I got an if and when. But I'm 99% sure it indicated that it's for an upcoming Informational survey so I dont think they'll be sending us anything.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 27, 2014)

I had several surveys to take today.  Most of them I wasn't even close to qualifying for, one I almost qualified for, so close! I don't have quite the specific taste in mascara I needed to qualify. lol

But I did qualify for a moisturizer study early next month. I'm pretty psyched, as I haven't qualified for a thing since last summer.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 27, 2014)

If and when!  But I've gotten probably 8 if and whens in the past 2 years and only one ever turned into an actual study.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 27, 2014)

I got an 'if and when'!


----------



## amorgb (Jan 27, 2014)

I feel kinda silly because I emailed L'Oreal saying I never received a login but they had actually emailed back on January 10th, which was probably right after I signed up haha.  Oh well, I'm just kinda sad I might have missed out on other awesome things in the meantime, but I'm glad I finally logged on.  And DQed on the "if and when", but no biggie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 27, 2014)

How are the comps for mascara studied usually? I'm guessing since it's eye stuff and most likely to cause a bad reaction it'll be a pretty sweet comp but I could be wrong


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How are the comps for mascara studied usually? I'm guessing since it's eye stuff and most likely to cause a bad reaction it'll be a pretty sweet comp but I could be wrong

For mascara studies (and eyeliner ones too) I've gotten mainly just face or body wash. Nothing special. I have also never had a bad reaction to any eye products for L'Oreal studies, and I have extremely sensitive eyes.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 27, 2014)

Got through if and when. Had another skin care one, DQ'd when asked if I use moisturizer with SPF. Boo!


----------



## callmeashley (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd imagine they're going to have to be REALLY picky about the test subjects they choose if they actually chose to do a study for either machine. I'm a darker skinned girl (medium-dark; usually the darkest shade when companies make foundation shades for light and medium skin but skip dark skin shades) and I had one heck of a time trying to find an aesthetician who had the proper equipment to treat somebody with my specific skin. The equipment used for darker skin is very high tech and expensive since it needs to be able to differentiate the pigmentation between hair and skin. If they're not stingy, test subjects could get really hurt and/or L'Oreal would have a huge liability on their hands. ​  ​  ​


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'd imagine they're going to have to be REALLY picky about the test subjects they choose if they actually chose to do a study for either machine. I'm a darker skinned girl (medium-dark; usually the darkest shade when companies make foundation shades for light and medium skin but skip dark skin shades) and I had one heck of a time trying to find an aesthetician who had the proper equipment to treat somebody with my specific skin. The equipment used for darker skin is very high tech and expensive since it needs to be able to differentiate the pigmentation between hair and skin. If they're not stingy, test subjects could get really hurt and/or L'Oreal would have a huge liability on their hands.Â
> ​


 I'm medium-dark skinned (roughly MAC NW35/NW40), and this makes a lot of sense. I know because I have black hair (ewww!), laser hair removal will work differently on me and since I've got dark skin a good deal of skincare treatments will react weirdly with my skin (something to do with lasers going for the most pigmented areas?) But they ought to have at least a few darker skinned people test their stuff out, so why not us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm medium-dark skinned (roughly MAC NW35/NW40), and this makes a lot of sense. I know because I have black hair (ewww!), laser hair removal will work differently on me and since I've got dark skin a good deal of skincare treatments will react weirdly with my skin (something to do with lasers going for the most pigmented areas?) But they ought to have at least a few darker skinned people test their stuff out, so why not us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm curious how the product would work for me too... I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm about an nc15 and I have blond hair. The hair on my arms and legs is like... White. Lol. The only reason you can see it's there is because it's shiny. I'm pretty sure that type of product works best for people with light skin and dark hair.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm curious how the product would work for me too... I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm about an nc15 and I have blond hair. The hair on my arms and legs is like... White. Lol. The only reason you can see it's there is because it's shiny. I'm pretty sure that type of product works best for people with light skin and dark hair.





> I'm curious how the product would work for me too... I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm about an nc15 and I have blond hair. The hair on my arms and legs is like... White. Lol. The only reason you can see it's there is because it's shiny. I'm pretty sure that type of product works best for people with light skin and dark hair.


 That's about right! On you, a laser hair removal thingy or example would be a lot less effective/efficient since you have almost-white body hair.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm probably the best candidate for this stuff: pale skin and dark hair on my face. There are lighter hairs, but the ones that make me reach for tweezers and a straight pin are black. And frequently grow sideways and/or curled up just under my skin, so *that* looks bizarre, hence the pin. I need to start waxing or electrolysis again since laser is out of my price range right now, but I keep dragging my feet on any of that.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm probably the best candidate for this stuff: pale skin and dark hair on my face. There are lighter hairs, but the ones that make me reach for tweezers and a straight pin are black. And frequently grow sideways and/or curled up just under my skin, so *that* looks bizarre, hence the pin. I need to start waxing or electrolysis again since laser is out of my price range right now, but I keep dragging my feet on any of that.


 Be careful... The at home electrolysis things aren't recommended for your face. My bfs mom burned her upper lip pretty badly with one!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

> Be careful... The at home electrolysis things aren't recommended for your face. My bfs mom burned her upper lip pretty badly with one!


 I would definitely go back to a professional again for electrolysis (and waxing, for that matter), but it seems like laser works differently and might be easier for me to avoid injuring myself with in a DIY situation.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm probably the best candidate for this stuff: pale skin and dark hair on my face. There are lighter hairs, but the ones that make me reach for tweezers and a straight pin are black. And frequently grow sideways and/or curled up just under my skin, so *that* looks bizarre, hence the pin. I need to start waxing or electrolysis again since laser is out of my price range right now, but I keep dragging my feet on any of that.


 Seconding what caseybean025 said. Electrolysis is hard core! Also, sounds like you have ingrown hairs D: I thread my face hair and epilate my body hair, the pain is awful the first few times but it definitely gets better. Have you tried threading? It's easy and cheap!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2014)

> Seconding what caseybean025 said. Electrolysis is hard core! Also, sounds like you have ingrown hairs D: I thread my face hair and epilate my body hair, the pain is awful the first few times but it definitely gets better. Have you tried threading? It's easy and cheap!


 I've gotten electrolysis before, so I'm familiar with it, which is why I want to go back. I also know these hairs are ingrown. These hairs are hardcore (coarse black whisker-like hairs in my chin), and I want to kill them, which is why electrolysis and laser would be better solutions than threading (which doesn't seem to last as long as tweezing) or waxing, which I used to have every five weeks like clockwork, but I had scheduling difficulties and stopped going about a year and a half ago. And that's why I'm interested in trying a home version: I wouldn't have to make an appointment, deal with transportation, and pay each time.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

I got laser hair removal on my underarms and it was the best money I ever spent! Legs and bikini are next. My facial hair is blonde though, so I'm curious to see if anything works for that.


----------



## Gchatt (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a IF AND WHEN for the survey.


----------



## callmeashley (Jan 28, 2014)

I recently finished up a laser hair removal treatment for my face (6 treatments over 8 months) and I'd say the treatment successfully killed about 50% of the total hair treated. To my surprise, the hair on my upper lip, lower lip, in between the brows, and the various stay hairs along my face are still growing like weeds; almost as if I never had laser hair treatment. I originally had the treatment done because I grew hair along my sideburns, chin, and neck. 
During my second treatment, I received a lot of laser burns along my face despite the aesthetician keeping the settings the same as the first treatment. Apparently hormones changes (periods) and changes in birth control play a significant role with lasers as well as skin color/hair color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2014)

If and When! I feel like this is progress LOL


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2014)

I contacted L'oreal about my compensation for lipstick study and they got back to me and stated my package was returned!  I do not know why but I am happy they are resending it!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! Lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 29, 2014)

i still haven't gotten my comp from the nail survey - has anyone else gotten theirs?


----------



## SweetPea78 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just started hair study CT 14-002. It's shampoo, conditioner and a leave-in treatment. Not a big fan of it. The leave-in treatment leaves my hair feeling really greasy. This is going to be a long 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 29, 2014)

New study is up! I DQd on type of product. Argh.


----------



## wels5711 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New study is up! I DQd on type of product. Argh.
me too which is annoying cause I actually use all kinds of eyeliner


----------



## amorgb (Jan 29, 2014)

I really liked this new study!  Didn't even make it past the first few questions though :/ (maybe it was because of age?  not sure what else would have been a problem)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

I DQ'd on skin type, so I'm not even sure what study it was for. The annoying part of that is that my face is super dry -- except the area just around my eyes? Super oily. If that survey was looking for people with oily areas around their eyes for an eye pencil study, they really missed out over here!


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 29, 2014)

Whoo-hoo I finally qualified! I'm excited for this one too!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 29, 2014)

I DQ'd on what product do i use


----------



## 3gingers (Jan 29, 2014)

Prob shouldn't be specific about what DQ'd you. At least not while its still open.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prob shouldn't be specific about what DQ'd you. At least not while its still open.
thank you for the feedback, i edited my post-so sorry about that!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 29, 2014)

DQed on type


----------



## callmeashley (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New study is up! I DQd on type of product. Argh.
Me too! I use 3 different kinds each time I do my makeup, haha.


----------



## KarenBox (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in!  I'm in!  ~spins around like a spinning thing~


----------



## 3gingers (Jan 29, 2014)

Only



> thank you for the feedback, i edited my post-so sorry about that!


 Ya just never know


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 29, 2014)

no survey for me - prob bc i just started a 2 week one here today.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just started hair study CT 14-002. It's shampoo, conditioner and a leave-in treatment. Not a big fan of it. The leave-in treatment leaves my hair feeling really greasy. This is going to be a long 2 weeks. LOL 
i'm going to rewash my hair with it in a bit - hope it's not the same on me, i already have oily hair!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 29, 2014)

I feel like I just won the lottery to get in on one!  My last one I qualified for was over 3 years ago.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 29, 2014)

I DQ'ed on the first page.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't make it past the first page. FFS.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 29, 2014)

DQ'd on the second page. I would say I'm disappointed, but that's further than I got on the last survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 29, 2014)

I also DQ'd on the very first page!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 29, 2014)

DQ'd on skin type as well. Drat!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dq on type of product. :-( so close!


----------



## missionista (Jan 29, 2014)

I qualified for the latest study!  Whee, so excited.  I love this type of product and the color sounds right up my alley!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I qualified for the latest study! Â Whee, so excited. Â I love this type of product and the color sounds right up my alley!


 There's actually a color?! Ugh! So wish I could have gotten in!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2014)

I DQ'd as well based on type.  I am so sad because the type of product being tested is one of my 4 favorite products!


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 29, 2014)

I also DQ'd on type I use.


----------



## aricukier (Jan 29, 2014)

I got in! Yay. It'll be right after that rescheduled foundation study too. I'm excited!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 29, 2014)

DQ on skin type (or age?)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 29, 2014)

DQd on ethnicity... really L'oreal? :/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQd on ethnicity... really L'oreal? :/ 
Well sometimes things are skin tone based. Like foundations or concealers.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

No L'oreal love for me. I didn't have a survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well sometimes things are skin tone based. Like foundations or concealers.


Your skin tone could vary.. it doesn't just mean you are 1 color if you are from a certain ethnicity... That's why they ask my skin color sometimes.. because it should be a different question...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Your skin tone could vary.. it doesn't just mean you are 1 color if you are from a certain ethnicity... That's why they ask my skin color sometimes.. because it should be a different question...  
Well sometimes it's for demographic reasons. I'm not saying they always go based on skin tone. Maybe the ethnicity you chose was already full?


----------



## nmango (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I qualified for the latest study!  Whee, so excited.  I love this type of product and the color sounds right up my alley!
I'm so with you haha..should've been a FREAKING YES option to would we be open to that color question


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my compensation for mascara home study C14-16 today! I got a Lancome Color Design single shadow in All That Sparkles (super glittery silver) and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner in Bronze Riche.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I got my compensation for mascara home study C14-16 today! I got a Lancome Color Design single shadow in All That Sparkles (super glittery silver) and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner in Bronze Riche.


 When was this conducted and how long was the study? I'm doing a mascara study now and I hope the comp is as awesome as yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Jan 31, 2014)

T



> I got my compensation for mascara home study C14-16 today! I got a Lancome Color Design single shadow in All That Sparkles (super glittery silver) and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner in Bronze Riche.


 That is an awesome comp!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 31, 2014)

> When was this conducted and how long was the study? I'm doing a mascara study now and I hope the comp is as awesome as yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It just finished a little over a week ago. It was two mascaras, five days each. I was very happy to get this in my mail today!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my compensation for mascara home study C14-16 today! I got a Lancome Color Design single shadow in All That Sparkles (super glittery silver) and Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner in Bronze Riche.
Oooo, I'm excited!  I did the mascara study C14-15 which ran the same time as yours did.  Hope my comp is as nice!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got an email today stating that i need to do a survey before the end of the day on the product which im supposed to have tested these past 3 days and i havent received anything from them at all! I hope this nasty weather didnt knock me out of my study! Im waiting on the mail to run now. Can anyone tell me how they usually ship? Its the current mascara study. My first one! Ive been waiting YEARS and now this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is anyone else doing the C14-42 mascara study currently? If so, have u received your products?


----------



## juli8587 (Jan 31, 2014)

if and when


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

If and when!!!! Whoa!!! 






(sorry, I never get them for home studies)


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nevermind. Just got my goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email today stating that i need to do a survey before the end of the day on the product which im supposed to have tested these past 3 days and i havent received anything from them at all! I hope this nasty weather didnt knock me out of my study! Im waiting on the mail to run now. Can anyone tell me how they usually ship? Its the current mascara study. My first one! Ive been waiting YEARS and now this.




I would recommend you email them ASAP letting them know you never got the testing product.

They usually come in this orange manilla envelope and is USPS with this big L'Oreal sticker on it.. you can't miss it b/c it is also always bulky.  

I always email them a day before the testing period start if I haven't gotten my products yet and usually its b/c they mailed it to me so that i'd get it EXACTLY the evening before...

Good luck ~


----------



## Jaly (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nevermind. Just got my goodies!





Yay!  I wrote my response while u were posting this i guess...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devadorned (Jan 31, 2014)

Too bad I said I don't wear mascara every day, these sound so fun. I'll keep waiting


----------



## korsis (Jan 31, 2014)

Got an if and when!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 31, 2014)

If and when! Yay!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 31, 2014)

Also got an if/when.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my comp for mascara study C14-15 today. That was fast! I got Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner in Turquoise and Lancome Color Design Eye Shadow in Drama (a pretty shimmery purple)


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Yay! Â I wrote my response while u were posting this i guess... Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nevermind. Just got my goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the info anyway! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally got my compensation for the lipstick study in December after contacting them and they told me the post office mailed it back!

I got the Baby Lips in Neon Yellow and Lancome in Peach Opulence!  Yay mail!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2014)

And a DQ on my race! First time that has every happened!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And a DQ on my race! First time that has every happened!
The same thing happened to me!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 31, 2014)

boo I DQed, it's weird how there were like 3 or 4 categories for pale/fair white and then it jumps to medium, dark, deep. um...I just picked the closest even if I think I was kinda skipped over lol. Didn't make it past that question


----------



## haleyxoxo (Jan 31, 2014)

I just received my compenstation for home study S13-381 which was a 6 day primer study in the beginning of january. I got Lancome color design palette in 309 plum splendor and the Lancome Le Stylo waterproof eyeliner in 400 Minuit.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 31, 2014)

I just DQed on ethnicity--I get the feeling it was for a complexion product.  I hope they have something good in the works for a broader spectrum.  I have so many choices as a pale white girl (except I look awful in yellow, boo)


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 31, 2014)

DQed on what brand of product....


----------



## korsis (Feb 1, 2014)

> Finally got my compensation for the lipstick study in December after contacting them and they told me the post office mailed it back! I got the Baby Lips in Neon Yellow and Lancome in Peach Opulence! Â Yay mail!


Oh that palette looks very nice!!! â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 1, 2014)

> And a DQ on my race! First time that has every happened!


 Me too!


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And a DQ on my race! First time that has every happened!
Me, too!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 1, 2014)

Were they looking for brown people for that study? Because if they were then I wish I wasn't illegible right now :0


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol if it makes you feel better I doubt it, the questions were bunching up darker skin into huge categories and "fair pale" had levels and then anything between fair and medium wasn't an option lol


----------



## nmango (Feb 1, 2014)

30 min on site study at Laguna hills mall with monetary comp... DQ'ed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 1, 2014)

I got an if/when and  I believe the option I chose was "creamy" any hair color, any eye color, tans uniformly or something along those lines. I think there was only one category for anyone darker than that. I figured I'd be booted for that, since I figured they only wanted pale blondes and redheads since there were like three categories for that.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 2, 2014)

DQ'd on the first question; age range. I don't think that's happened to me before today.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 2, 2014)

> DQ'd on the first question; age range. I don't think that's happened to me before today.


 I've had it happen. And I'm 26! Lol. You would think mid 20s would be a big part of their demographic. Apparently not for that particular study though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Were they looking for brown people for that study? Because if they were then I wish I wasn't illegible right now :0
They might have been, I got booted for being Caucasian...


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my test product today for the foundation study starting 2/13. I think it's actually going to be a good color match, which is awesome because last foundation study I had an orange face for three days and this one is a week-long study lol! I'm pretty sure I know what it is and I've never tried it before so that's fun too!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my test product today for the foundation study starting 2/13. I think it's actually going to be a good color match, which is awesome because last foundation study I had an orange face for three days and this one is a week-long study lol! I'm pretty sure I know what it is and I've never tried it before so that's fun too!
I got mine, too.  I am pretty sure I'm already using this product and it looks like the test item matches me better than the one I paid for!! WOW is it ever a PERFECT match for my skin tone.So excited to try it!!  I might even have to start  'a little early' !!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 2, 2014)

> I got mine, too. Â I am pretty sure I'm already using this product and it looks like the test item matches me better than the one I paid for!! WOW is it ever a PERFECT match for my skin tone.So excited to try it!!  I might even have to start Â 'a little early' !!Â oliceman: Â


 Hehe I may or may not have put it on already and it may or may not be an absolutely perfect match for me too! Yay!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 2, 2014)

Those c14-33 (I think?) surveys were quite lengthy! I better get a LancÃ´me quad for this!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 3, 2014)

I got an email asking if I wanted to do a study at the Laguna Hills Mall for monetary compensation. 1.5 hours away is too far for me.


----------



## aricukier (Feb 3, 2014)

I got my foundation for the study, a tad too dark, so I'll just have to stay on top of my self tan game. That's nice we get to keep it though!


----------



## skittles33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've had it happen. And I'm 26! Lol. You would think mid 20s would be a big part of their demographic. Apparently not for that particular study though.
I also DQ'd in record time on the age question. That's never happened to me before.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone else doing this shampoo, conditioner, treatment study?  If you don't want to keep the products after it's over i'll gladly take them!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm also an Influenster member and I'm seeing some of the members getting Loreal hair products in unlabelled containers through Influenster where they have to take a post-experience survey. Is the loreal test panel expanding? Haha..


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 3, 2014)

DQed on the first page of the new one that was just posted. Jesus Christ. This is how I felt all through...life when no guys would go out with me and I'd be sad and dateless. JUST GIVE ME A CHANCE.


----------



## gingerneko (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQed on the first page of the new one that was just posted. Jesus Christ. This is how I felt all through...life when no guys would go out with me and I'd be sad and dateless. JUST GIVE ME A CHANCE.

So was I. Grab a latte and join me in the 'Rejected by L'Oreal' corner!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay!!! I qualified! Cannot wait.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 3, 2014)

Received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-15.  They really really want me to try the Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof in Turquoise.  I just received the identical eyeliner about 2 weeks ago for the serum study.  I swapped that one for a different color, but I will give this a try after all--maybe it's meant to be, ha ha.  And I also received a Lancome Color Design eyeshadow single in Pink Pearls (matte). Pretty.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 3, 2014)

Thought I was doing so well, but DQ'ed on like the fourth page or something :/  Grrrrrrrr


----------



## gmc38 (Feb 3, 2014)

I received my compensation for the sunscreen study home study (S13-361).


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dq on how heavy I like my makeup to look or something like that.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-15.  They really really want me to try the Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof in Turquoise.  I just received the identical eyeliner about 2 weeks ago for the serum study.  I swapped that one for a different color, but I will give this a try after all--maybe it's meant to be, ha ha.  And I also received a Lancome Color Design eyeshadow single in Pink Pearls (matte). Pretty.
LOL it is meant to be. The turquoise is a nice shade. It isn't too extreme and it applies nicely.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dq on how heavy I like my makeup to look or something like that.

Same!  Le Sigh!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2014)

*WOOHOO! I QUALIFIED!!!!! *




 

I'm SO glad that I'm on the makeup routine I am now because it varies a lot, with a lot having to do with temperature and general weather, also, events. I can go au naturale one day and full face the next and no one bats an eye because that's just how I am.


----------



## LillyT (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't believe it!  I qualified for my first study! I thought it would never happen.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 3, 2014)

DQ on the type of makeup look I prefer. I never even know how to properly answer this question based on the routine that I usually do lol.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!!! I freaking qualified for the study!! I always do something different with my makeup, so I just picked the one I'd been doing lately and I actually qualified! I never thought I'd see the day when that happened! I got a informational survey and this in a couple week span, this has been fantastic! I have compensation coming from the survey in a couple of weeks too! Can't even describe how excited I am! Okay, I'm going to be quiet and find something to calm me down now!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 3, 2014)

well at least I made it past the basics!


----------



## BSquared (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep DQ'd on makeup type too.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dq on how heavy I like my makeup to look or something like that.
Me too! Darn!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 3, 2014)

How long does it take before you start getting the quizzes to qualify for studies. I just joined the panel last week, did my initial five quizzes my page had been blank ever since.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQed on the first page of the new one that was just posted. Jesus Christ. This is how I felt all through...life when no guys would go out with me and I'd be sad and dateless. JUST GIVE ME A CHANCE.
I can't even get a survey to DQ on lately, lol.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 3, 2014)

Boo DQ for me based on style.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 3, 2014)

DdddddDQ! I've been really playing around with my makeup lately, so I picked a random one, and not the right one I guess!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 3, 2014)

The test product for the delayed foundation study arrived today. I am so shocked at how it is virtually the same shade as my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww man, another DQ.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The test product for the delayed foundation study arrived today. I am so shocked at how it is virtually the same shade as my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
me too! based on hand swatches it is perfect! its looks like a "blur" effect on my hand, no difference in shade, just better texture. It looks like we get to keep it too! Mine didn't come with a return envelope, but this is my first at home, so maybe I just don't know how these things work.

I recognized the bottle immediately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The test product for the delayed foundation study arrived today. I am so shocked at how it is virtually the same shade as my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine is too!  I was a bit worried it would be too dark since I believe the study was originally scheduled during warm weather when I would have been darker, but it's perfect.

This is my first study, excited




.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 4, 2014)

> me too! based on hand swatches it is perfect! its looks like a "blur" effect on my hand, no difference in shade, just better texture. It looks like we get to keep it too! Mine didn't come with a return envelope, but this is my first at home, so maybe I just don't know how these things work. I recognized the bottle immediately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â





> Mine is too!Â  I was a bit worried it would be too dark since I believe the study was originally scheduled during warm weather when I would have been darker, but it's perfect. This is my first study, excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


I wonder if the bottle is just random with what they chose to put it in.. Maybe it's a new 'formula'.. I'm always curious if it's higher end or drugstore. It's slightly too dark for me, I'll have to break out the St Tropez tanner in the next few days to darken up a bit lol


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh and I've done a few things, I've never had to return the product.. I think that doesn't happen very often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 4, 2014)

Are the products tested usually just pre-release, or are some already on the market? I am loving the hair test products and I'm really curious what they are because I want to keep using them! Any way to find out?


----------



## amorgb (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't seem to do anything right!  There's a new pre-survey for a future informational survey and I even got turned down for that.  Sad panda over here.


----------



## juli8587 (Feb 4, 2014)

Qualified yay!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are the products tested usually just pre-release, or are some already on the market? I am loving the hair test products and I'm really curious what they are because I want to keep using them! Any way to find out?
im struggling with the same thing - i'm really loving this stuff!

EDIT:  I'd have to find somewhere to smell it, but I'm wondering if this is it! 

http://www.matrix.com/our-products/haircare/biolage/scalptherapie


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 4, 2014)

> im struggling with the same thing - i'm really loving this stuff! EDIT: Â I'd have to find somewhere to smell it, but I'm wondering if this is it!Â  http://www.matrix.com/our-products/haircare/biolage/scalptherapie


 Oooh that looks promising!


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 4, 2014)

I was rejected the first time I applied, however; I received an email today asking to join. I took about 5 different surveys and the hair color survey I was elligible. I highly recommend checking your email (also check spam filter) because you just may qualify.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was rejected the first time I applied, however; I received an email today asking to join. I took about 5 different surveys and the hair color survey I was elligible. I highly recommend checking your email (also check spam filter) because you just may qualify.
Same happened to me!


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 5, 2014)

OMG, I finally got into a study!  I feel like the champion of the universe!!!

I think this might be my most grand accomplishment to date. I'd like to thank the academy, my mom, all of my fans..


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 5, 2014)

The website is timing out and won't let me in.


----------



## korsis (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I finally got into a study!  I feel like the champion of the universe!!!

I think this might be my most grand accomplishment to date. I'd like to thank the academy, my mom, all of my fans..


----------



## korsis (Feb 5, 2014)

Just had 3 surveys and they were looking all exactly the same with exact the same questions! I thought: do they give me 3 chances to choose different answers? Oh well dqÂ´d even with 3 chances! LOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## LMS605 (Feb 5, 2014)

I had 3 surveys too but I qualified for the last one. Very Happy!!!


----------



## jaslyn (Feb 5, 2014)

Have none  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay! I qualified for it too.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LMS605* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had 3 surveys too but I qualified for the last one. Very Happy!!!
me too ! im so excited my first one and its a good one for me


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 5, 2014)

I also had 3 surveys and qualified for 1!  I was surprised because I am in the rescheduled foundation study that starts the 13th and was thinking I wouldn't get surveys til next month.


----------



## LMS605 (Feb 5, 2014)

> me too ! im so excited my first one and its a good one for me


----------



## LMS605 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm very happy for you. May you get many more studies to come.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got nada. :-(


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaslyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have none





I know! I haven't had any of the last 3 or 4 surveys that have gone out. Not feeling the L'oreal love!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I know! I haven't had any of the last 3 or 4 surveys that have gone out. Not feeling the L'oreal love!


 I'm wondering if it's already been filled by the time I go to check for surveys. I work nights, so don't get up till late afternoon. Everyone else has all day to qualify and take up slots while I'm sleeping. Lol. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'm wondering if it's already been filled by the time I go to check for surveys. I work nights, so don't get up till late afternoon. Everyone else has all day to qualify and take up slots while I'm sleeping. Lol. Just my 2 cents.


 Coincidentally I looked at the forum just a few minutes after someone posted that there were 3 surveys. I looked at mine and there was none. Maybe only some people got them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Feb 5, 2014)

Might another survey asking me to go to the Laguna Hills Mall today saying they would pay $50. Minimum 3 hours of driving round trip. No thanks. Dqed on the other 3 surveys. They don't like my winter skin care.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 5, 2014)

I checked earlier and didn't have any after someone had posted they had new surveys. I went back a few hours later and they were there. I dq'd on all three.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LMS605* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm very happy for you. May you get many more studies to come.
thank you!!


----------



## BSquared (Feb 5, 2014)

DQ'd on age for one, type of moisturizer for another. LE sigh....one day it'll happen.


----------



## LillyT (Feb 6, 2014)

If you have qualified for a study, when are you eligible to take surveys again?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 6, 2014)

I also had three surveys and finally qualified for one on my last try! So excited! It has been a LONG dry spell!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 6, 2014)

Got my product for the face product study today. It's...odd, but smells quite good for something with sunscreen (which makes me think I know the brand since I recognize the scent) I would say as a first impression. Anyone else have a first impression?


----------



## korsis (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok, this was very odd. I got an email from Loreal that I should log into my account to see if I qualifiy.  I did- and there was a survey. I only filled out the first page (are you breastfeeding:no, dermatology care: no) and BAM dqÂ´d?!? Weird.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Ok, this was very odd. I got an email from Loreal that I should log into my account to see if I qualifiy.Â  I did- and there was a survey. I only filled out the first page (are you breastfeeding:no, dermatology care: no) and BAM dqÂ´d?!? Weird.


 Mine was weirder, I got an email saying I should log in, so I did and there was no survey.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2014)

These things are first-come-first-served, and I think the survey filled up pretty much instantly once that email went out, which is why the survey might not be there when you log in or why you were instantly DQ'd. I hit booted after the age/dermo/breast feeding page.


----------



## korsis (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was weirder, I got an email saying I should log in, so I did and there was no survey.
Ok, lol. You won!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 7, 2014)

i didn't get an email or a survey!  lol


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, this was very odd. I got an email from Loreal that I should log into my account to see if I qualifiy.  I did- and there was a survey. I only filled out the first page (are you breastfeeding:no, dermatology care: no) and BAM dqÂ´d?!? Weird.
Same thing happened to me. Strange.


----------



## korsis (Feb 7, 2014)

> Same thing happened to me. Strange.


Lol! Just logged in and there was the survey again and the same thing happened AGAIN! Lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 7, 2014)

Logged in again and the survey was there. DQed on the first page.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 7, 2014)

> i didn't get an email or a survey! Â lol


 Me neither! That's twice in a row I didn't have one!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 7, 2014)

We must not be the right age group? I had that happen too.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got my product!  Eyeliner, I am so so stoked to used it, I love it.


----------



## nmango (Feb 8, 2014)

> I just got my product! Â Eyeliner, I am so so stoked to used it, I love it.


 STLU C14-51 the gold(?) liquid eyeliner one?! I'm in that one but I thought it starts on the 17th! They're sending out products really early o.o unless you're talking about a whole other study haha


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 8, 2014)

> STLU C14-51 the gold(?) liquid eyeliner one?! I'm in that one but I thought it starts on the 17th! They're sending out products really early o.o unless you're talking about a whole other study haha


 Yep, that's the one.


----------



## missionista (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I got my product yesterday too.  I was surprised it came so early, but really excited about it.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Feb 8, 2014)

I received my foundation for the delayed foundation group and I am shocked that its a dead on match. I am very excited as this is my first time testing.

Question, do they generally send the product out in their shelf packaging minus labels or is it a generic bottle? I know the shape of this bottle so I am wondering if it is the same product.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my foundation for the delayed foundation group and I am shocked that its a dead on match. I am very excited as this is my first time testing.

Question, do they generally send the product out in their shelf packaging minus labels or is it a generic bottle? I know the shape of this bottle so I am wondering if it is the same product.
it has a label underneath, also the SPF 17 was kind of a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2014)

I am supposed to submit a survey today, about a product I am testing, and the survey will not accept my answers. I've tried two different browsers, and emailed them about it. Has anyone ever had this happen before? I hope I can still finish the study.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I am supposed to submit a survey today, about a product I am testing, and the survey will not accept my answers. I've tried two different browsers, and emailed them about it. Has anyone ever had this happen before? I hope I can still finish the study.


 that hasnt happened to me but i did email them about my last survey possibly not submitting and they immediately sent the survey again. You prob wont get a response until monday cuz it says on the paperwork and emails that they dont respond on weekends. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it has a label underneath, also the SPF 17 was kind of a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
LOL. That it is! Thanks.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


that hasnt happened to me but i did email them about my last survey possibly not submitting and they immediately sent the survey again. You prob wont get a response until monday cuz it says on the paperwork and emails that they dont respond on weekends. I hope it all works out for you.
Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 9, 2014)

> it has a label underneath, also the SPF 17 was kind of a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


. I wonder if it's a new formula or something? I haven't tried the original before so I don't know.. If it's the same, I think I will be buying it in a lighter shade for when I'm not using self tanner. And speaking of that, I better get started with some tanner so that the foundation matches me. It's slightly to dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

FYI - Two things I have learned about these surveys

Sometimes, if you try to answer with a hyphen or quotes, a survey will reject your answer, but will not tell you why. Try taking out all special characters and punctuation.

Always write down what product you "normally use" when you get into a survey. Sometimes I switch things up a lot, like my mascara, or lip balm, and it can be hard to remember. Luckily this time, I was only using one thing. The survey you take later will sometimes ask you for the exact name of the product you normally use, the same one you told them before. I know many of you are like me and switch things up, but I just don't think it would look very good if they asked my normal brand/product and I couldn't repeat the same answer twice. You know?


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same happened to me!

I just got 6 more quizzes today. It's interesting how this particular program works.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 11, 2014)

DQ on home study! Maybe next time!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 11, 2014)

got nothing on my acct still


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 11, 2014)

nothing for me either.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 11, 2014)

DQ on brand


----------



## Olga Ok (Feb 11, 2014)

> DQ on brand


Same here,sigh


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got 6 more quizzes today. It's interesting how this particular program works.
OHH I need to go check and see if I have more! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 11, 2014)

I had one and DQ'd pretty much on the first question. BOO


----------



## BSquared (Feb 11, 2014)

DQ on how I apply my foundation. Boo!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 11, 2014)

DQ'ed on the specific product within a brand I use... at least I'm finally getting closer to actually getting one!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 11, 2014)

I go to the loreal product evaluation center and am in a hair study.  Just thought you guys might want to see what I got this last trip since most of you do the online stuff and not the in person.  

This is what I bought with my pass to the company store.  I'm allowed to spend $150, but this actually added up to $170 or so since I misread how expensive the midnight recovery was when I was calculating everything.  They let me overspend "just this once" anyway (haha, they do every time).  

The em concealer palette was $16, the life palette was $40, the redken cleansing cream and some armani body wash were packaged together for $14, kiehl's creamy avocado eye cream was $14, midnight recovery was $35, midnight recovery eye was $18, the redken outshine was $11, and the matrix conditioning balm was $16.  This was the first time they had em cosmetics in the company store, so I was SUPER excited.  A little less excited when I saw she reduced her prices, I thought I was getting a $75 palette for $40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This was my christmas present from L'Oreal for being in the study, all free.  The little redken item was my compensation for that day's study, plus the free hair dye and the $35.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 11, 2014)

DQ on specific product name. Sad! I always get excited when the brand I'm using let's me through!


----------



## Gchatt (Feb 11, 2014)

QUESTION!! I got all the way to the end and accepted the consent form. Then it took me back to my home page. It never said I was in or asked me for my address. Is that normal? Do you get a separate email?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 11, 2014)

> QUESTION!! I got all the way to the end and accepted the consent form. Then it took me back to my home page. It never said I was in or asked me for my address. Is that normal? Do you get a separate email?


 If you're in, it will show up in your schedule.


----------



## Gchatt (Feb 11, 2014)

Hum..... Nothing shows up in my schedule. I just don't understand why you would ask me to sign consent forms. Oh well.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone else in the facial product/moisturizer study that started today? Anyone remember what color they said we would be testing? I ask because while the product has a color, it shows absolutely nothing once applied to my skin...


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 11, 2014)

> Anyone else in the facial product/moisturizer study that started today? Anyone remember what color they said we would be testing? I ask because while the product has a color, it shows absolutely nothing once applied to my skin...


 I am. It didn't say a color, it just asked about skin tone and said the product would be slightly tinted. Mine seems to be just barely tinted on my skin and mostly just shimmery.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am. It didn't say a color, it just asked about skin tone and said the product would be slightly tinted. Mine seems to be just barely tinted on my skin and mostly just shimmery.

It said a shade for me, but I can' remember what it was. Hmm...either way, when I put it on, it literally looks like I just put any facial moisturizer on, or even just regular lotion. You can't tell I have anything on my face at all!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the DQ blues...


----------



## LillyT (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am. It didn't say a color, it just asked about skin tone and said the product would be slightly tinted. Mine seems to be just barely tinted on my skin and mostly just shimmery.

Same here.


----------



## LillyT (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

QUESTION!! I got all the way to the end and accepted the consent form. Then it took me back to my home page. It never said I was in or asked me for my address. Is that normal? Do you get a separate email?
That happened to me once and I was told that the last spots were filled while I was getting through the consent form, so I didn't get in after all. It's frustrating.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally accepted for a study! Glad I tried again with a profile saying I'm willing to come in-house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh I got so far on that one...and then DQd as usual haha


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh! Another DQ. :-(


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

And another DQ.  Since I got disqualified for the product I did not select I assume that is the one they were testing for.

On a positive note, at least there seem to be more surveys so they must be having more studies.  Hopefully I can qualify for one!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It said a shade for me, but I can' remember what it was. Hmm...either way, when I put it on, it literally looks like I just put any facial moisturizer on, or even just regular lotion. You can't tell I have anything on my face at all!
I'm in this study and I can tell that it blurred things a little bit, but that could just be the light reflecting particles in it. It doesn't cover the slight redness that I have on my cheeks though which sucks.


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in this study and I can tell that it blurred things a little bit, but that could just be the light reflecting particles in it. It doesn't cover the slight redness that I have on my cheeks though which sucks.

The foundation study that started today? I'm in it and I kinda like the product. It is thinner than I'm used to but the coverage isn't too bad for me. They gave us a lot of product! If I like it I won't have to purchase foundation for six months


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in this study and I can tell that it blurred things a little bit, but that could just be the light reflecting particles in it. It doesn't cover the slight redness that I have on my cheeks though which sucks.

It may do that on lighter skin, but on my skin, it makes absolutely NO difference. Oh well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The foundation study that started today? I'm in it and I kinda like the product. It is thinner than I'm used to but the coverage isn't too bad for me. They gave us a lot of product! If I like it I won't have to purchase foundation for six months  

No. This study started Tuesday and is some sort of tinted moisturizer.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 13, 2014)

i got my product for the night facial moisturizer study that starts on the 20th today. it came by ups and we have so much snow today I'm surprised it came at all. this is my first one and I'm so excited to do one i hope i done screw it up.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in this study and I can tell that it blurred things a little bit, but that could just be the light reflecting particles in it. It doesn't cover the slight redness that I have on my cheeks though which sucks.

The foundation study that started today? I'm in it and I kinda like the product. It is thinner than I'm used to but the coverage isn't too bad for me. They gave us a lot of product! If I like it I won't have to purchase foundation for six months  

I logged into my account this morning and nothing was there, is that normal? It's my first at home study. I have the directions from the package, just making sure I'm not forgetting anything.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I logged into my account this morning and nothing was there, is that normal? It's my first at home study. I have the directions from the package, just making sure I'm not forgetting anything.
yup thats what is supposed to happen if it started today.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm doing the foundation study that starts today...I have misplaced my directions...am I not getting an email survey?


----------



## aricukier (Feb 13, 2014)

> I'm doing the foundation study that starts today...I have misplaced my directions...am I not getting an email survey?


 I haven't seen a survey on either the website or in my email. So weird.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I'm doing the foundation study that starts today...I have misplaced my directions...am I not getting an email survey?


 You'll get an email survey when the study ends, on the 20th.


----------



## mindcaviar (Feb 13, 2014)

DQed on the name of the foundation formula. Phooey 




 at any rate ... Hello Dear Testing Ladies! I hope you get in and get a load of goodies.


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 14, 2014)

Who else is doing the foundation study that began yesterday?  I am about 99% sure I know what the product is, maybe they are reformulating.  Anyway, what do you ladies think of it?  So far I am not a fan.  It seems to sit on top of my skin, doesn't want to blend very well, settles into my pores and fine lines, and makes me look very shiny even though I used my usual powder that keeps me pretty matte for hours.  Not looking forward to wearing this stuff for 6 more days.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who else is doing the foundation study that began yesterday?  I am about 99% sure I know what the product is, maybe they are reformulating.  Anyway, what do you ladies think of it?  So far I am not a fan.  It seems to sit on top of my skin, doesn't want to blend very well, settles into my pores and fine lines, and makes me look very shiny even though I used my usual powder that keeps me pretty matte for hours.  Not looking forward to wearing this stuff for 6 more days.
I'll let you know my opinion when the study is over! I have thoughts on it too.


----------



## volcomdawl (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

QUESTION!! I got all the way to the end and accepted the consent form. Then it took me back to my home page. It never said I was in or asked me for my address. Is that normal? Do you get a separate email?
I had that happen a couple times. I was in the consent area and then it took me to a white screen without verifying my address. I've called L'Oreal and it means that the study filled up before you finished. Sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 14, 2014)

wow!  this is great.  why did they give you so much money to spend on stuff?  and you could get non-hair related things?  I never get the good studies!


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 14, 2014)

I just did the mascara study (was ok - didn't love either brush) and am starting the plum lipstick survey. anyone doing either?  now they say we have to send the lipstick back.  anybody know the compensation for these studies?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Who else is doing the foundation study that began yesterday?Â  I am about 99% sure I know what the product is, maybe they are reformulating.Â  Anyway, what do you ladies think of it?Â  So far I am not a fan.Â  It seems to sit on top of my skin, doesn't want to blend very well, settles into my pores and fine lines, and makes me look very shiny even though I used my usual powder that keeps me pretty matte for hours.Â  Not looking forward to wearing this stuff for 6 more days.


 Ditto.


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry, was trying to reply to this, but it showed up as a separate post.  hope this worked:

wow!  this is great.  why did they give you so much money to spend on stuff?  and you could get non-hair related things?  I never get the good studies!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2014)

DQed on a new pre-screen survey. Oh well. It was only a pre-screen not a pre-qual.


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 14, 2014)

Pre-qualified for a new study! Hopefully it actually follows through.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Feb 14, 2014)

[@]Misdameanor[/@] I was finally prequalified for a new study. Did you get the same one about what kind of daily moisturizer you are using?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow!  this is great.  why did they give you so much money to spend on stuff?  and you could get non-hair related things?  I never get the good studies!
I'm not sure if you are referring to my post or not, but to be clear, the $150 was all my own money, that's just the amount I'm allowed to spend in their store (which has discounted prices).  It's basically like heaven in there; I would do the online studies instead of the in person ones if it weren't for the company store pass.  They do pay me $35 and I get a hair related product too (sometimes sample, sometimes full sized), plus I get my hair dyed for free every 5 weeks, plus the occasional random free goody bag.  I figure that the first $35 is what they paid me, and the other $115 is what I'd spend in a salon anyway, so I try to pretend like it's all free, but it's not.  Unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Feb 14, 2014)

DQ'd yet again on how I apply my foundation, and DQ'd on brand for the pre-qualification moisturizer one. Someday I'll make it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 14, 2014)

@lauradiniwilk I wish I lived by one of the testing locations for that shop


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Misdameanor I was finally prequalified for a new study. Did you get the same one about what kind of daily moisturizer you are using?
Yup, that's the one! I was amazed I even qualified to be honest lol. There are always so many options to choose!


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 14, 2014)

oh nice!  i used to have access to the company store in the equitable building in midtown.  loved it!  always had clinique stuff too!!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DQ'd yet again on how I apply my foundation, and DQ'd on brand for the pre-qualification moisturizer one. Someday I'll make it.

I'm in the exact same position!  I've gotten the foundation one three times so far and can't seem to get it even after tweaking it a bit (because I use a few different foundations and have now tried most of them).  Maybe we can get the next one (such wishful thinking, I know)!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

DQ'd on the prequal and the home study. Both booted me after I put in the specific product line within the brand. :-( So sad!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lauradiniwilk I wish I lived by one of the testing locations for that shop 




It might be the ONLY benefit of living in Ohio, haha!  It does make me spend way more $$ than I should though.  I'm like "ohhh, this little red pass says I can spend $150, so I couldn't POSSIBLY spend less than that or I'd be wasting this piece of paper!!!"  I plan to slow down my spending there but they also tell me Urban Decay is coming soon so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> It might be the ONLY benefit of living in Ohio, haha! Â It does make me spend way more $$ than I should though. Â I'm like "ohhh, this little red pass says I can spend $150, so I couldn't POSSIBLY spend less than that or I'd be wasting this piece of paper!!!" Â I plan to slow down my spending there but they also tell me Urban Decay is coming soon so we'll see how that goes.


 Ugh. Thank god I don't live somewhere that has a testing site/store. My budget would be nonexistent. Lol. Especially if urban decay was involved!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just qualified for my 2nd study. Mascara again. Love it! Dq'd on brand on other 2. Atleast i got one! Woohoo!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ahh! DQ'd for the third time today. I swear I'll never get into one of these ever again. Lol.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 14, 2014)

I got to skin color on the foundation survey and was DQ'd...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 14, 2014)

Made it through the moisturizer prequal, surprisingly.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 14, 2014)

I take back my sentiment about the next study, just DQ'd on the mascara one.  So here's to the next one, but really!


----------



## kotoko (Feb 14, 2014)

Site's giving me an error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01b6'

Object doesn't support this property or method: 'Panserver.GetPanInfobyusername'

/signin.asp, line 467


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Site's giving me an error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01b6'

Object doesn't support this property or method: 'Panserver.GetPanInfobyusername'

/signin.asp, line 467
It did me too, but I went back a few minutes later and got in.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who else is doing the foundation study that began yesterday?  I am about 99% sure I know what the product is, maybe they are reformulating.  Anyway, what do you ladies think of it?  So far I am not a fan.  It seems to sit on top of my skin, doesn't want to blend very well, settles into my pores and fine lines, and makes me look very shiny even though I used my usual powder that keeps me pretty matte for hours.  Not looking forward to wearing this stuff for 6 more days.

What are you using to apply?  I'm using a brush, and I'm not noticing much emphasis of pores/fine lines.  So far I like it okay.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

I qualified for the foundation study beginning on the 22nd of Feb... anything I should expect? It says it's going to be in the color Pure Beige and it only worked if I apply foundation with my fingers. I think this is a 2 day study. Will they even get the product to me on time? I mean they only have 8 days lol - what's everyone's experience with getting products on time?


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Prequalified for the moisturizer study but DQ'd for the mascara study. Apparently they don't want people that like dramatic mascara.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Yup, that's the one! I was amazed I even qualified to be honest lol. There are always so many options to choose!


 Me too. I always get DQ'd for pretty much every study. Hopefully it's some nice moisturizer.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 15, 2014)

2 DQ's and 1 qualified!  Woo hoo!  And it is for one of my most favorite beauty products so double woo!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 15, 2014)

DQ'ed on both :/ at least we are getting surveys again


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prequalified for the moisturizer study but DQ'd for the mascara study. Apparently they don't want people that like dramatic mascara.
I chose another option (clean?), and they didn't like that one either.  I was sure they were looking for dramatic!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prequalified for the moisturizer study but DQ'd for the mascara study. Apparently they don't want people that like dramatic mascara.
I DQ'd for selecting a natural light look.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2014)

Just DQed on 3 questionnaires! I have never, ever qualified for a study.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just DQed on 3 questionnaires! I have never, ever qualified for a study.

Me too!  And I haven't qualified for one yet either.


----------



## mindcaviar (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, that was a crazy craptastic experience! hahahaaaaaaa Way to DQ out of FOUR AVAILABLE studies in 15 minutes!!! I am getting to be a DQ expert! heehee


----------



## airenlove (Feb 15, 2014)

I just qualified for a mascara test ! so excited !


----------



## wadedl (Feb 15, 2014)

One of the surveys I did not even get past the age!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 16, 2014)

> Just DQed on 3 questionnaires! I have never, ever qualified for a study Me either...I keep trying though!! Lol


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 16, 2014)

> Just DQed on 3 questionnaires! I have never, ever qualified for a study.


 I DQ'd on 3 questionnaires on Friday! Probably the same 3. I feel like even if I had 10 available surveys I would likely DQ on them all!


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if L'Oreal has changed the rules regarding the length of time between studies?  I'm currently in the rescheduled  foundation study.  I've still been getting surveys so I've been filling them out and also got into a moisturizer study that starts on the 20th.  Just curious if I've slipped through the cracks or if maybe they've changed the wait time.


----------



## page5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who else is doing the foundation study that began yesterday?  I am about 99% sure I know what the product is, maybe they are reformulating.  Anyway, what do you ladies think of it?  So far I am not a fan.  It seems to sit on top of my skin, doesn't want to blend very well, settles into my pores and fine lines, and makes me look very shiny even though I used my usual powder that keeps me pretty matte for hours.  Not looking forward to wearing this stuff for 6 more days.

I am loving the foundation 

I have dry skin so I rarely look shiny, maybe that is why it suits me better?

When this study is over, please spill the beans on what you think it is.


----------



## Zoe26 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have just qualified for a mascara study. Can someone plz tell me if any of studies requ taking photographs with the product on?? Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 17, 2014)

> I have just qualified for a mascara study. Can someone plz tell me if any of studies requ taking photographs with the product on?? Thanks!


 I've been in a few studies, and I've never had to submit a photo.


----------



## Zoe26 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank u so much!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 17, 2014)

> I qualified for the foundation study beginning on the 22nd of Feb... anything I should expect? It says it's going to be in the color Pure Beige and it only worked if I apply foundation with my fingers. I think this is a 2 day study. Will they even get the product to me on time? I mean they only have 8 days lol - what's everyone's experience with getting products on time?





> Sorry it took so long to reply. Just checked posts. Ive had a hard time getting responses to questions on here so i try to give as much info as i can when i see a question in a post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have qualified for one study. I didnt receive my product until the morning of the start date so just try and be patient and if u dont receive your product by the start date, email them and let them know. Hope it all works out for you and congrats!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if L'Oreal has changed the rules regarding the length of time between studies?  I'm currently in the rescheduled  foundation study.  I've still been getting surveys so I've been filling them out and also got into a moisturizer study that starts on the 20th.  Just curious if I've slipped through the cracks or if maybe they've changed the wait time.
i don't know if we've gotten new rules, but i've noticed the same thing.  i did two studies within a could of week of each other, when before it was a full month before i could even take another survey!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2014)

Logged in L'Oreal's website....OH MY! Two surveys! ::happydance::....DQ....DQ....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Logged in L'Oreal's website....OH MY! Two surveys! ::happydance::....DQ....DQ....




Aww you got me all excited! I got nada.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 18, 2014)

> Logged in L'Oreal's website....OH MY! Two surveys! ::happydance::....DQ....DQ....lain:


 I had two studies as well! I prequalified for one next month!! Yay!! And I think I qualified for the other... But I haven't recieved any kind of notification and it's not on my account. I've almost convinced myself I misunderstood and I actually DQd like every other time. Lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 18, 2014)

Got an IF/WHEN for a facial product study.


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got an IF/WHEN for a facial product study.
Me too!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! 
me three


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 18, 2014)

I got in too! Buuuuut I've yet to see anything happen with these 'if and whens'...


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 18, 2014)

Got an if and when.  I think there might have been a glitch though.  I was asked if I used a particular product, I answered no then the next page asked me to choose which version of the product I had used, even though I said I didn't use it......Strange......


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 18, 2014)

Got if/when on skin preq. I really hope i get in on this one!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 18, 2014)

I made it through the for the if/when one, but i'm not sure how. At the end it asked me if I used a product, I said no, then it asked me which one of the products I use so I just randomly clicked one since I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it through the for the if/when one, but i'm not sure how. At the end it asked me if I used a product, I said no, then it asked me which one of the products I use so I just randomly clicked one since I didn't know what to do.
Another Facepalm moment brought to you by Loreal, lol.  I doubt this pre-qual is going to be very useful to them!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Got an if and when.Â  I think there might have been a glitch though.Â  I was asked if I used a particular product, I answered no then the next page asked me to choose which version of the product I had used, even though I said I didn't use it......Strange......


 Same here. I was like 'whaaaaat?' Haha


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it through the for the if/when one, but i'm not sure how. At the end it asked me if I used a product, I said no, then it asked me which one of the products I use so I just randomly clicked one since I didn't know what to do.
i got that too, so i tried to back out bc i thought i clicked the wrong thing....now it's just gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 18, 2014)

If and when. And I had the same problem as other said where I said I don't use anything by that brand, but it asked which one...


----------



## amorgb (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG you guys.  I think my heart just stopped for a second.  I know a lot of you also got the IF/WHEN, but holy cow this is the first time I've ever made it all the way through one of these darn things.  Yay!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made it through the for the if/when one, but i'm not sure how. At the end it asked me if I used a product, I said no, then it asked me which one of the products I use so I just randomly clicked one since I didn't know what to do.
Ditto.  Duh, right?


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 18, 2014)

I DQed on a facial problem question: fine by me, I don't want products for opposite skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's the mascara studies that kill me when I DQ!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 18, 2014)

> Ditto. Â Duh, right?Â


 Same here! I've never used that and I selected no but it still took me to that. First time my skin type/conditions have gotten me anything (hopefully, fingers crossed!)


----------



## Kelli (Feb 18, 2014)

I also said no, but then it moved me on. I did receive some of that from IPSY, so I picked from the two listed, the type I got from IPSY. Then I got the skin tone questions and stuff and then the IT/WHEN.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 18, 2014)

So does if and when mean that if the product test thing actually happens, we'll be contacted to test it?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 18, 2014)

> So does if and when mean that if the product test thing actually happens, we'll be contacted to test it?


 Supposedly that's what it means... But don't get too excited. I've probably had 10 if and when's and none of them actually turned into anything.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So does if and when mean that if the product test thing actually happens, we'll be contacted to test it?
Yeah, that's what it means...I've been part of this for about a year and a half and only one of my if/whens(out of 10 or so) turned into an actual study (it's the only study I have gotten). So, it's one of those things that we all get excited about even though we know it most likely won't turn into anything.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

DQ'd from one, If and When on the other


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also said no, but then it moved me on. I did receive some of that from IPSY, so I picked from the two listed, the type I got from IPSY. Then I got the skin tone questions and stuff and then the IT/WHEN.
same here! i thought i messed it up then got an if and when. maybe its to narrow the questions down or something


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

DQ'd on brand for the first one.

Also chose no I don't use that and it moved me on.  Made it through if/when but I refuse to test that crap for less than the entire Lancome line lol


----------



## callmeashley (Feb 18, 2014)

If/when on the facial skin product study!


----------



## callmeashley (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also said no, but then it moved me on. I did receive some of that from IPSY, so I picked from the two listed, the type I got from IPSY. Then I got the skin tone questions and stuff and then the IT/WHEN.
It did the same thing to me! I was incredibly confused when it asked me what type of product I used when I previously answered that I didn't use the product, haha.


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 18, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to me as to the rest of you as well.....I definitely do not use the product they asked about, but it still pushed me through. So weird!

Also, is anyone in the current eyeliner study? I'm having mixed feelings about it....we'll see what happens!


----------



## missionista (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in the eyeliner study, and I really like the product so far.  It reminds me a lot of another one I've used and liked.  The color is good--fun but not so out there that I couldn't wear it to work.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got an if and when.  I think there might have been a glitch though.  I was asked if I used a particular product, I answered no then the next page asked me to choose which version of the product I had used, even though I said I didn't use it......Strange......

I had the same thing happen, but I just went with it since there was no way to change it.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 18, 2014)

> I had the same thing happen, but I just went with it since there was no way to change it.


 Yep me too. Never used it but I guess that wasn't an option! Well through on if/when. I'm expecting nothing. But at least it's better than seeing "you are not right for this survey" AGAIN.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 18, 2014)

> I am loving the foundation  I have dry skin so I rarely look shiny, maybe that is why it suits me better? When this study is over, please spill the beans on what you think it is.Â


 I'm really loving it too! I like it better than my $$ tarte foundation!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 18, 2014)

Got an if/when on the skincare one.  Was freaking out about the 2 products!  I was sure I clicked no, then it was like which do you use A or B.   I tried to exit out of it but no luck.  I picked one and it kept going!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 18, 2014)

I got an if/when on the skincare. I'm guessing they were less strict with the rules on that one since so many of us got an if/when.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 18, 2014)

I got an if/when on the skincare too.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 18, 2014)

If and when on the skincare, but had the same thing happen as most of you ladies.


----------



## melonz (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If and when on the skincare, but had the same thing happen as most of you ladies.
Same here, really odd...


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Ack!!! I closed out of the foundation study survey this morning bc I didn't have the product in front of me for the ballot number and now it's totally disappeared!!! When I click "contact us," it tells me to copy and paste this address that just takes me to the regular home screen! Does anyone know the email??


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 19, 2014)

[@]knightsgirl[/@] Try going to your browser history and reopening the survey that way. If that doesn't work for you, you can email them at [email protected]


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Ack!!! I closed out of the foundation study survey this morning bc I didn't have the product in front of me for the ballot number and now it's totally disappeared!!! When I click "contact us," it tells me to copy and paste this address that just takes me to the regular home screen! Does anyone know the email??


 I had the same thing happen, and I emailed them. They replied that there's a time out period, but the survey will reappear after that. For me it was an hour or two, then I could take it without a problem


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your help!!! They emailed back and said look in my incomplete surveys, which apparently doesn't exist anymore on the mobile version. I found it using the full site and got it done! Glad I don't have to return this because I love it lol!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel terrible asking what is surely an easily answerable question, but I can't find the answer and I'm not sure how far back to look.  Is L'Oreal still taking applications?  I went to apply through the link on the first page of this thread and it said I wasn't needed, or something like that, at this time.  Does this mean signups to even get the surveys to possibly participate are closed?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2014)

C13-122 was supposed to end tomorrow Feb 20th... I am confusedddddddd


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my foundations for the foundation study starting Feb 22. They both surprisingly match me very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank god because I have to wear one for 5 days and the other one for 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. I am also supposed to use them for a day, for 24 hours straight! How odd?! 

Anyone else in the same study?

I hope it doesn't break me out :/

What's the typical compensation for a foundation study this long?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like they fixed the skincare survey and put it back up, same exact questions. I dqed this time. I'm actually glad though since I don't like the brand they asked about.


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my foundations for the foundation study starting Feb 22. They both surprisingly match me very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank god because I have to wear one for 5 days and the other one for 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. I am also supposed to use them for a day, for 24 hours straight! How odd?! 

Anyone else in the same study?

I hope it doesn't break me out :/

What's the typical compensation for a foundation study this long?
I'm doing this study, too.  I did  one foundation study that was I think 6 days and I got a L'Oreal face serum and a Maybelline mascara for comp.  The retail value was right around $30, it seems like most of the comps I have gotten have been in the $25-$35 value range.  Not too shabby!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing this study, too.  I did  one foundation study that was I think 6 days and I got a L'Oreal face serum and a Maybelline mascara for comp.  The retail value was right around $30, it seems like most of the comps I have gotten have been in the $25-$35 value range.  Not too shabby! 
I did a 3 day foundation study in the past and I got a garnier face wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hopefully this time it will be better lol!


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a 3 day foundation study in the past and I got a garnier face wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hopefully this time it will be better lol!
That's kinda sad!  I got a face wash once, but at least it was Vichy and retailed for $20.  However, I just remembered that I did one study (don't remember what it was for) and got a mini L'Oreal face primer and a Maybelline concealer stick.  That one was pretty disappointing!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 19, 2014)

i think they vary greatly - i did a 10 week bb (equated to a month, since we only wore them for 3 days) and got over $300 worth of stuff.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's kinda sad!  I got a face wash once, but at least it was Vichy and retailed for $20.  However, I just remembered that I did one study (don't remember what it was for) and got a mini L'Oreal face primer and a Maybelline concealer stick.  That one was pretty disappointing!
Yea.. I couldn't even use it because it was for oily skin.. lol.. :/


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think they vary greatly - i did a 10 week bb (equated to a month, since we only wore them for 3 days) and got over $300 worth of stuff.  
I was in this study too.  Best mail day ever!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 19, 2014)

I also got the if/when! But wow I will definitely keep going in person to these things as long as they'll have me. Lovely gift bag (including things I was JUST about to buy, sitting in my Amazon cart LOL) and bought some great things to try from the half priced company store. Also the quirky scientists were pretty great :] Worth the drive!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I feel terrible asking what is surely an easily answerable question, but I can't find the answer and I'm not sure how far back to look. Â Is L'Oreal still taking applications? Â I went to apply through the link on the first page of this thread and it said I wasn't needed, or something like that, at this time. Â Does this mean signups to even get the surveys to possibly participate are closed? Â


 Same thing happened to my mom when she tried signing up then they emailed her a few days later and sent her a link to answer the sign up surveys. Now shes in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 19, 2014)

I finished the c14-42 mascara study feb. 3rd. How long does it usually take to receive comp. after the study is finished? Im anxious to see what goodies i will be getting!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the best one was the series of 5  easy surveys and the value was well over $300


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finished the c14-42 mascara study feb. 3rd. How long does it usually take to receive comp. after the study is finished? Im anxious to see what goodies i will be getting!
I finished a mascara study around that time too! It was super easy to figure out which mascaras I was testing out since I already owned a version of both lol. The instruction paper said that comp should be received in 3-4 weeks. I can't wait to see the comp!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the best one was the series of 5  easy surveys and the value was well over $300
That's awesome, I rarely get informational surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I want more, those comps seem much better


----------



## Amanda xo (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got my foundations to test today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did a foundation study back in September and received the new butterfly mascara from L'oreal and the original clear baby lips. Hoping for something more exciting this time, though I appreciate anything!


----------



## Amanda xo (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think they vary greatly - i did a 10 week bb (equated to a month, since we only wore them for 3 days) and got over $300 worth of stuff.  
Envy! I agree about it varying from study to study though.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the best one was the series of 5  easy surveys and the value was well over $300
I loved that!  There were so many goodies for 5 short surveys.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 20, 2014)

i just tried to start the night cream info it said 8-830 am and now everything disapeared and it says i have no sessions  what did i screw up??


----------



## page5 (Feb 20, 2014)

So,  @knightsgirl, @Bikerchic, @gypsiemagic and anyone else who completed the foundation study yesterday - was the foundation the True Match (the bottle it came in)? I peeled off the stickers and label last night 

My bottle had the "202" on the sticker on the cap. I liked this foundation a lot. I think I will watch for a sale on L'Oreal and pick up one and compare - I've never tried L'Oreal foundation before. I liked the shade I received but it was a little dark for me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> So, Â @knightsgirl, @Bikerchic, @gypsiemagic Â and anyone else who completed the foundation study yesterday - was the foundation the True Match (the bottle it came in)?Â I peeled off the stickers and label last night  My bottle had the "202" on the sticker on theÂ cap. IÂ liked this foundation a lot. I think I will watch for a sale on L'Oreal and pick up one and compare - I've never tried L'Oreal foundation before. I liked the shade I received but it was a littleÂ dark for me.Â


 Ulta usually has BOGO type sales on loreal products. Keep an eye out there!


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So,  @knightsgirl, @Bikerchic, @gypsiemagic and anyone else who completed the foundation study yesterday - was the foundation the True Match (the bottle it came in)? I peeled off the stickers and label last night 

My bottle had the "202" on the sticker on the cap. I liked this foundation a lot. I think I will watch for a sale on L'Oreal and pick up one and compare - I've never tried L'Oreal foundation before. I liked the shade I received but it was a little dark for me. 
Mine had a different number on the cap and it was the same as my ballot number. I think we all had different #s on the cap and the researchers know which #s align with which formula.

I thought it matched my skin well but didn't "sink in," I felt it kind of sat on my skin and was a little streaky. I wanted to love it but didn't.


----------



## emvee (Feb 20, 2014)

My instructions have me starting it tonight and taking the first survey tomorrow.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My instructions have me starting it tonight and taking the first survey tomorrow.
mine also but i had a reminder scheduled at the bottom of the log on page it said 8-830 Feb 20th so i logged in and there was no info or any thing so i kept logging back in to see if something i had to do would pop up and now it says i have nothing scheduled so I'm afraid i canceled myself somehow and this is my first one so i don't know what I'm doing or how this works. i know I'm silly for being so concerned but this is pretty much the only exciting thing i have going on in my life...


----------



## 3gingers (Feb 20, 2014)

> mine also but i had a reminder scheduled at the bottom of the log on page it said 8-830 Feb 20th so i logged in and there was no info or any thing so i kept logging back in to see if something i had to do would pop up and now it says i have nothing scheduled so I'm afraid i canceled myself somehow and this is my first one so i don't know what I'm doing or how this works. i know I'm silly for being so concerned but this is pretty much the only exciting thing i have going on in my life... [/quote No, you're good. This is normal, on the day that the study starts it always disappears. And it will no longer be there. Follow the instructions that came with the product. The 8am thing is just a generic thing. So, whatever your paperwork that came with product/ or email says.


----------



## emvee (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine is the same way. Tomorrow we will get an email just follow the directions. You haven't cancelled yourself out or anything. It's just what the system does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This is the most exciting thing going on for me too!


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 20, 2014)

oh i feel so much better now thanks so much ladies !!! Ive been sitting at the pc trying different ways to get back into it i even tried to tweet loreal testing but they haven't tweeted anything for a week... now ill relax


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got into a foundation study that starts March 7th!! This is my first since the bronzer study last summer, I'm so excited!


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got into a foundation study that starts March 7th!! This is my first since the bronzer study last summer, I'm so excited!
I got into that one too even though I literally just finished the last foundation test. I'm getting a little bored testing foundation -- I want a color product like eyeliner, blush, or eyeshadow... even lipstick would be fine. But no complaints, I love trying things out and giving my opinion.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 20, 2014)

I made it through the brand and actual product, but got booted at skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ugh! Stupid glitchy loreal thing! I put in my brand and everything and clicked next and I just got a black screen and it wouldn't do anything besides show the back button. I hit that and it booted me and I can't see my unfinished surveys via mobile site. And there's no way to switch to a desktop site. I'm trying to use my non-working laptop to go back. :-(


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine had a different number on the cap and it was the same as my ballot number. I think we all had different #s on the cap and the researchers know which #s align with which formula.

I thought it matched my skin well but didn't "sink in," I felt it kind of sat on my skin and was a little streaky. I wanted to love it but didn't.
I didn't love it either.  I actually didn't even like it.  It never blended quite right, felt a little stiff to me.  And it settled into my pores.  Can't wait to see what the comp is going to be though!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aaaaand after all that, I get so far only to DQ on skin tone. Meh...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Feb 20, 2014)

> I didn't love it either.Â  I actually didn't even like it.Â  It never blended quite right, felt a little stiff to me.Â  And it settled into my pores.Â  Can't wait to see what the comp is going to be though!


 My mom was testing the same one and she said she didn't really like it either. I made it through this foundation survey! So I really hope this one is better than the one you guys tested.


----------



## korsis (Feb 20, 2014)

Yay I am in!!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I finished a mascara study around that time too! It was super easy to figure out which mascaras I was testing out since I already owned a version of both lol. The instruction paper said that comp should be received in 3-4 weeks.Â I can't wait to see the comp!


 Me too! I know its only been about 2 weeks but im excited! Btw, can u tell me what the first mascara was? I loved it and want to buy it. Have no clue what it is. My mom just dq'd on the foundation on type. I didnt even get a survey today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let me know when u get your comp n ill do the same! Its my first test/comp so im tickled!


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just tried to start the night cream info it said 8-830 am and now everything disapeared and it says i have no sessions  what did i screw up??

Yeah I'm a little confused - Mine definitely said to log in this morning to take a questionnaire or something (I'm at work and don't have the paper so I'm not positive on the wording), but when I log in there's nothing there.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 20, 2014)

My mom is kinda ticked right now. She made it all the way in the survey this morning and when she clicked Yes to the part 5 of consent forms, it just brought her to the main screen. No studies. Is that a glitch or is it because the spots have been filled?


----------



## amorgb (Feb 20, 2014)

I got into the new one too!!!  Yay for my first actual study, not just an IF/WHEN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I'm a little confused - Mine definitely said to log in this morning to take a questionnaire or something (I'm at work and don't have the paper so I'm not positive on the wording), but when I log in there's nothing there. 
I'm doing this study, too.  My instructions say to use the product begging tonight and to log in tomorrow, Feb 21, for the first survey.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I'm a little confused - Mine definitely said to log in this morning to take a questionnaire or something (I'm at work and don't have the paper so I'm not positive on the wording), but when I log in there's nothing there. 
I'm doing this study, too.  My instructions say to use the product begging tonight and to log in tomorrow, Feb 21, for the first survey.


Oh.. Are they all the same? Maybe I just got confused on dates!  Thanks, lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 20, 2014)

I was just thinking that the comp for the eyeliner was going to be kind of small since it was such a short easy study--but the plus side is getting to keep this liner!  I really love it.  I wonder what it is, it's just a generic liner bottle that doesn't match any L'oreal/Lancome/Maybelline bottles.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2014)

OHMYGOSH I'm actually in for a foundation study!!!  C14-58!  I'm so amazed!  

I got to the consent section and just started cheering.  Scared my poor puppy!  He glared at me and went off to nap elsewhere. Hehehe... sorry baby, but mama's testing MAKEUP!!!


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 20, 2014)

i got in on the foundation study too!!  so excited!  did anybody get the compensation for the mascara study yet?  I did that one too.  AND the lipstick one.  I never get this many.  or any!  what's going on!?  happy about this though!


----------



## aricukier (Feb 20, 2014)

> I was just thinking that the comp for the eyeliner was going to be kind of small since it was such a short easy study--but the plus side is getting to keep this liner! Â I really love it. Â I wonder what it is, it's just a generic liner bottle that doesn't match any L'oreal/Lancome/Maybelline bottles.


 Yes! I loved the eyeliner. I would've never thought I could pull off gold eyeliner but it ended up looking less intense than black. I was also in the foundation study that just ended and I dreaded putting it on each day. It just had no coverage for me and was a tad too dark. I wouldn't buy it just because I like more coverage.


----------



## wels5711 (Feb 20, 2014)

did anyone get the comp for the foundation study that happened mid December?


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 20, 2014)

no study for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same thing happened to my mom when she tried signing up then they emailed her a few days later and sent her a link to answer the sign up surveys. Now shes in!






I just got the email! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm kind of glad I never get into foundation studies. I can tolerate a lipstick or a mascara that isn't my favorite, but you'd be hard pressed to get my out of the house every day in foundation that doesn't match or doesn't cover enough of my insecurities. I'm not sure if I could do it honestly. Years ago I was in a lip balm study and while every other one was colorless, there was one that was hot pink. I loved it (and it was one I never identified and was sad to run out of) but it was harrrd to wear it every day for a week as my only lip balm, since I reapply 20 times a day or so. Hot pink lips at the gym, at the grocery store, at the doctor's office...


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Me too! I know its only been about 2 weeks but im excited! Btw, can u tell me what the first mascara was? I loved it and want to buy it. Have no clue what it is. My mom just dq'd on the foundation on type. I didnt even get a survey today.



let me know when u get your comp n ill do the same! Its my first test/comp so im tickled! I'll PM you. I'm not sure it's okay to post.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 20, 2014)

No survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Boo. I like doing foundation studies!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 20, 2014)

No survey for me, but if it was foundation that is ok because I do not use it!


----------



## tameloy (Feb 21, 2014)

Is anyone else in the night cream study that started last night? I'm kinda in love with the product...


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 21, 2014)

> OHMYGOSH I'm actually in for a foundation study!!! Â C14-58! Â I'm so amazed! Â  I got to the consent section and just started cheering. Â Scared my poor puppy! Â He glared at me and went off to nap elsewhere. Hehehe... sorry baby, but mama's testing MAKEUP!!!


 Sounds kinda like me. The first time i qualified ( just a few weeks ago) i ran through the house screaming to my boyfriend "i finally got in!!!" My dogs started jumping and howling. They were excited cuz i was excited! It was a mad house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> only us girls know how great it feels to get in. Its a big deal!


----------



## Esleeper86 (Feb 21, 2014)

Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! . The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine! I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!! Here's what I got: Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin) Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! .
The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine!

I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!!




Here's what I got:
Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin)
Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy




Nice! The value is approx. $22.


----------



## Esleeper86 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Esleeper86 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Nice! The value is approx. $22.





> Nice! The value is approx. $22.


 Yes! Not too shabby! I'm actually really excited to try both, especially the cleanser. I've heard nothing but great things about it! Plus, I've been hooked on one of Vichy's moisturizers too lately, so it will be nice trying out another product from their line! On top of that, I really loved looove one of the mascaras I tested and can keep, so all in all, I'm a happy girl !!!!


----------



## 3gingers (Feb 21, 2014)

Has anyone received their comp, for the informational nail survey?


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yes! Not too shabby! I'm actually really excited to try both, especially the cleanser. I've heard nothing but great things about it! Plus, I've been hooked on one of Vichy's moisturizers too lately, so it will be nice trying out another product from their line!
On top of that, I really loved looove one of the mascaras I tested and can keep, so all in all, I'm a happy girl !!!!
I got that cleanser a couple months ago and I really like it.  Awesome comp!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! Not too shabby! I'm actually really excited to try both, especially the cleanser. I've heard nothing but great things about it! Plus, I've been hooked on one of Vichy's moisturizers too lately, so it will be nice trying out another product from their line!
On top of that, I really loved looove one of the mascaras I tested and can keep, so all in all, I'm a happy girl !!!!
Same here! I've been using Vichy's mattifier and I like it. I can't wait to get the comp!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a study that started today and it sent me a questionnaire. It wants a ballot number. Anybody know what this is?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I have a study that started today and it sent me a questionnaire. It wants a ballot number. Anybody know what this is?


 It should be on the top of the paperwork that came with your test products.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 21, 2014)

Your ballot number will be on the product you are testing or on the piece of paper with instructions they sent with your product.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 21, 2014)

I wasn't at home when I tried to take it so that makes sense why I couldn't find the number! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! . The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine! I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!! Here's what I got: Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin) Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy


 Mine was c14-42. Nice comp! Mine ended feb 3rd so im hoping to get my comp soon. Congrats!


----------



## pinkgemini (Feb 21, 2014)

> Is anyone else in the night cream study that started last night? I'm kinda in love with the product...


I am and I like it a lot too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! .
The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine!

I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!!




Here's what I got:
Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin)
Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy






I got this cleanser as a comp for something awhile back, and to be honest, it was, IMO, far from impressive. In fact, the only facial cleanser that I've gotten as a comp that I've ever actually liked was the new L'Oreal Ideal Clean one that I got as comp for a foundation study a little while back. But of course, everyone likes and dislikes different things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! .
The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine!

I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!!




Here's what I got:
Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin)
Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy






I got this cleanser as a comp for something awhile back, and to be honest, it was, IMO, far from impressive. In fact, the only facial cleanser that I've gotten as a comp that I've ever actually liked was the new L'Oreal Ideal Clean one that I got as comp for a foundation study a little while back. But of course, everyone likes and dislikes different things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What's wrong with it?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's wrong with it?

Nothing is wrong with it. I just didn't like it much. To me, it was just nothing special, and there are some face washes that I absolutely love.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Nothing is wrong with it. I just didn't like it much. To me, it was just nothing special, and there are some face washes that I absolutely love.
Oh okay thanks.


----------



## Jaly (Feb 22, 2014)

I also received the Vichy from the survey about a month ago...

and agree with KeepOnSingin....nothing special....  I'm just using it b/c i got it....


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am and I like it a lot too!
i feel its a little greasy for my taste but my skin is very plump in the morning, almost like it has fillers in it


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was the Mascara Study you're referring to C14-33? The one that ended on February 2? If that's the study you were in, you should be getting your Comp very soon! I was in that study and my compensation came in the mail today (2 hours ago to be exact)! .
The thing is, I live in NYC so I'm pretty close to their NJ facility. I could be wrong but I think that since I don't live far from there at all I tend to receive my comps right on time or sometimes even a little earlier than I expected to. Either way, it's good news for you and anyone else who participated in that study!.. being that I got my comp already, anyone else who didn't receive theirs yet will get it soon I imagine!

I'm going to write down below what I got as my comp. This is a warning to whoever is still awaiting their comp for the mascara study to stop reading now if you don't want to know and want it to be a surprise!!




Here's what I got:
Vichy Purete Thermale-Purifying Foaming Cream (Sensitive Skin)
Maybelline Baby Lips: Dr. Rescue Medicated Balm in #45 Just Peachy




I just received this same comp. today. I decided to give the cleanser away.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received their comp, for the informational nail survey?

Nope. But I don't think it's been four weeks since the survey closed, so I doubt they've sent it yet.


----------



## Esleeper86 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I got that cleanser a couple months ago and I really like it.Â  Awesome comp!


 I used it last night and I like it too! Seems like people have mixed feelings about it, but it's working for me!


----------



## Esleeper86 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Same here! I've been using Vichy's mattifier and I like it. I can't wait to get the comp!





> Same here! I've been using Vichy's mattifier and I like it. I can't wait to get the comp!


 Ah, I've been actually looking at the mattfier a lot lately. I'm tempted to buy it but haven't Pulled the trigger yet!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esleeper86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ah, I've been actually looking at the mattfier a lot lately. I'm tempted to buy it but haven't Pulled the trigger yet!
I like it. I don't love it but I'm not an oil slick like I usually am after a few hours.


----------



## LMS605 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Is anyone else in the night cream study that started last night? I'm kinda in love with the product...


 Me too- love it


----------



## emvee (Feb 23, 2014)

I love it too I wonder what it is? The scent is a little string for me but I do like the cream.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 23, 2014)

I just got my reward for doing the two-moisturizer study, a full size Kiehls grapefruit body scrub. It retails for $28. I'm on the moon. Going to try it out tonight! I'm so happy. I was really hoping for some Kiehls or Lancome. This is the first Kiehls they've ever sent me.


----------



## rebel (Feb 24, 2014)

Just completed the questionnaire for the eyeliner study this morning! super excited for my comp. Did anyone else did this survey?


----------



## aricukier (Feb 24, 2014)

> Just completed the questionnaire for the eyeliner study this morning! super excited for my comp. Did anyone else did this survey?


 I just did mine. I'm happy we get to keep the product too!


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just completed the questionnaire for the eyeliner study this morning! super excited for my comp. Did anyone else did this survey?
I'm excited for the comp too! I wasn't a huge fan of the eyeliner, but I'll use it occasionally.


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 24, 2014)

shoot.  my mascara study was C14-42, but also ended on 2/3...  your compensation is great though!  hope i get similar!


----------



## Chiajanine (Feb 24, 2014)

also if you can't find your ballot #, search through your emails... it should be there too!!


----------



## rebel (Feb 24, 2014)

> I just did mine. I'm happy we get to keep the product too!


 Me too! It's a great eyeliner


----------



## rebel (Feb 24, 2014)

> I'm excited for the comp too! I wasn't a huge fan of the eyeliner, but I'll use it occasionally.Â


I loved it! Mainly because of the consistency but it would've been great on another color


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a new cosmetics survey up! DQ 'd on specific product within the brand. Again.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey all. Just wanted to post my first comp!




Garnier the expert exfoliator Daily exfoliating gel and maybelline baby lips lip balm in minty sheer These are prob the last 2 (kinds of) items i would ever purchase for myself but i am grateful and excited to have received my first comp! This was from the C14-42 mascara study btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Feb 24, 2014)

Finished the eyeliner study today along with the rest  of you ladies.  I really liked it.  The gold color was fantastic.  The product reminded me a lot of a Stila product--same texture when taking it off.  I am thrilled we get to keep this sample.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 25, 2014)

My panelist ID is saying that it is invalid.  Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## 3gingers (Feb 25, 2014)

> My panelist ID is saying that it is invalid.Â Â Anyone else having that problem?


 Mine worked


----------



## BSquared (Feb 25, 2014)

DQ'd for a foundation study based on skin tone. I thought I had that one I made it so far!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

I just DQ'd for the foundation study when I got to the page asking how I apply my foundation.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## larissap (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys! I signed up for the loreal testing panel yesterday afternoon, and have not yet received any emails from them. I was wondering about how long it took for you guys to receive your conformation emails that contain the user Id and PIN number? I'm really eager to get started! This morning I retried to sign up and it said that I was already a panelist. Thanks, Larissa


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *larissap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi guys! I signed up for the loreal testing panel yesterday afternoon, and have not yet received any emails from them. I was wondering about how long it took for you guys to receive your conformation emails that contain the user Id and PIN number? I'm really eager to get started! This morning I retried to sign up and it said that I was already a panelist.
Thanks, Larissa

Check your spam folder, it might be there.  It took 3 weeks for me to get my id and pin.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 25, 2014)

I got my user ID and pin almost immediately, so you might want to check the spam folder.


----------



## SherriC (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else in the night cream study that started last night? I'm kinda in love with the product...
I know!  I am in this study and am absolutely loving this product.  I'm really curious what this is so I can continue using after the study is finished.  I saw an advertisement for a Pro-Retinol product made by Garnier......could this be?


----------



## SherriC (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, it posted twice.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Feb 26, 2014)

L'oreal has invited me twice today to a study that takes place in New Jersey. I'm about 4-5 hours away. Nooooo thanks, haha.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L'oreal has invited me twice today to a study that takes place in New Jersey. I'm about 4-5 hours away. Nooooo thanks, haha.
when you signed up did you say you would come to their facility to test items? I know I clicked home study only so i never get requests like that.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when you signed up did you say you would come to their facility to test items? I know I clicked home study only so i never get requests like that. 
No, I chose home study only. I've been a member for a while and never got these requests until now. Maybe some sort of weird glitch? Who knows.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L'oreal has invited me twice today to a study that takes place in New Jersey. I'm about 4-5 hours away. Nooooo thanks, haha.
Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when you signed up did you say you would come to their facility to test items? I know I clicked home study only so i never get requests like that. 
I am 5 states away and I got one today for a NJ study also.  I definitely have home studies only chosen.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2014)

> No, I chose home study only. I've been a member for a while and never got these requests until now. Maybe some sort of weird glitch? Who knows.


 I think it's a glitch. I definitely said home-only since I'm on the other side of the country, and I received a PQ for NJ as well.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 26, 2014)

I also had it and live in Michigan, so yeah must be a glitch.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely a glitch, I am in San Diego and got that one.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 26, 2014)

I got it too and I'm in Texas.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel like Loreal needs to hire me to whip their testing facility into shape. LOL.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 26, 2014)

I dont think ive ever received an email from them. Is anyone else in the upcoming C14-67 mascara study starting on march 4th? Its my second study. Im excited! Cant wait to get my product. Hope i get it in time this time around! Last time it didnt arrive until the start date!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dont think ive ever received an email from them. Is anyone else in the upcoming C14-67 mascara study starting on march 4th? Its my second study. Im excited! Cant wait to get my product. Hope i get it in time this time around! Last time it didnt arrive until the start date!
I just got my product for this today!  I am 99% sure I know what it is!  They used black tape to cover the tube but the shape is pretty distinct!  I have been thinking about grabbing a tube of this but never have!  Can't wait till we are done testing so I can peek!


----------



## airenlove (Feb 26, 2014)

i got my product for C14-67 today too ! i am pretty sure i know what is! I have been wanting to try this one so i am very excited for the test


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 26, 2014)

> I just got my product for this today! Â I am 99% sure I know what it is! Â They used black tape to cover the tube but the shape is pretty distinct! Â I have been thinking about grabbing a tube of this but never have! Â Can't wait till we are done testing so I can peek!


 Great! I'll be on the look out for mine this week. Thanks for the post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Great! I'll be on the look out for mine this week. Thanks for the post!





No problem!  It still has 3 days to make it on time!  Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my product for this today!  I am 99% sure I know what it is!  They used black tape to cover the tube but the shape is pretty distinct!  I have been thinking about grabbing a tube of this but never have!  Can't wait till we are done testing so I can peek!

Ooh thank you for the logic, googled a bit and I think I know what my mascara might be, or at least what it's based on. However I hate it! So I really hope this is a new formula or else I will have to avoid the matching shape mascara forever.


----------



## tameloy (Feb 27, 2014)

So I might I know what the night cream is. My friend and I are both in the same study, and she currently uses a night cream that *she says* is identical...right down to the scent. You never know...


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I just got my product for this today! Â I am 99% sure I know what it is! Â They used black tape to cover the tube but the shape is pretty distinct! Â I have been thinking about grabbing a tube of this but never have! Â Can't wait till we are done testing so I can peek!


 Got my mascara today for C14-67! Cant wait to start testing! Week long test should bring a good comp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Got my mascara today for C14-67! Cant wait to start testing! Week long test should bring a good comp.





Hooray!  I hope the comp is good!  Even if it is not guess I can't complain too much it is "free."  I am trying so hard not to open the tube and investigate first but I really do not want to be biased against it before testing! I can't wait to see the survey questions since on 1 day we have to wear it 12 hours and 1 time take it off with soap and water!  Is it silly when I think soap and water I am like "Soap?  Like hand soap?  Or just facial cleaner?"  I am a by the book type of person so I hate when things are ambiguous!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Hooray! Â I hope the comp is good! Â Even if it is not guess I can't complain too much it is "free." Â I am trying so hard not to open the tube and investigate first but I really do not want to be biased against it before testing! I can't wait to see the survey questions since on 1 day we have to wear it 12 hours and 1 time take it off with soap and water! Â Is it silly when I think soap and water I am like "Soap? Â Like hand soap? Â Or just facial cleaner?" Â I am a by the book type of person so I hate when things are ambiguous!


 I'm the same way. I need specifics! I dont feel too comfortable with good old fashioned soap that close to my eyeball. Lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I'm the same way. I need specifics! I dont feel too comfortable with good old fashioned soap that close to my eyeball. Lol


 I'm cringing at the thought of that... Soap in the eye is not a good feeling. Lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 27, 2014)

*Impatiently waits for nail survey compensation to finally be sent out*


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Impatiently waits for nail survey compensation to finally be sent out*
me too!  I have no patience what... so...ever....especially when i don't know what it will be....love surprises  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I'm the same way. I need specifics! I dont feel too comfortable with good old fashioned soap that close to my eyeball. Lol


 I use a normal Dove bar soap to remove my makeup lol. Then baby oil to remove any leftover waterproof eyeliner. Followed by a facial cleanser. I think 'soap' can be any soap or facial cleanser. As long as it isn't makeup remover.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I'm cringing at the thought of that... Soap in the eye is not a good feeling. Lol.





> I use a normal Dove bar soap to remove my makeup lol. Then baby oil to remove any leftover waterproof eyeliner. Followed by a facial cleanser. I think 'soap' can be any soap or facial cleanser. As long as it isn't makeup remover.


 I was thinking i'd use cleanser, Not my eye makeup remover. Definitely dont want to do the squinty eye shuffle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 27, 2014)

My mom missed out on the info nail comp. cuz her email locked up and she didnt get any other notifications/surveys for the follow up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she checked in everyday just like i do. Must have missed it. She didnt get the email from the 11th until a week after. I feel bad for her. She emailed them but we all know when its closed theres nothing we can do. Sadly. She just signed up. It wouldve been her first comp.


----------



## 3gingers (Feb 28, 2014)

> *Impatiently waits for nail survey compensation to finally be sent out*


 Me as well!!!!!!! Excited! I'm on the West Coast, so I keep checking for a spoiler, from the East.


----------



## SherriC (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I might I know what the night cream is. My friend and I are both in the same study, and she currently uses a night cream that *she says* is identical...right down to the scent. You never know...

When this is over you have to fill me in because I would love to continue using this product.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 28, 2014)

Got my product for the foundation study that starts March 7 today!  So excited!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2014)

> So I might I know what the night cream is. My friend and I are both in the same study, and she currently uses a night cream that *she says* is identical...right down to the scent. You never know...


 Ohhhhhh please share when it's over. I'm always looking for night creams. I wish sephora would do a night cream set kinda like they do the Sun Safety set lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2014)

> Got my product for the foundation study that starts March 7 today! Â So excited!


 Me too!!! (Well, yesterday). It's a shade or two darker than what I usually wear, but I should be able to wear it with no problem for a week. So excited for my first study!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 3, 2014)

2 surveys up!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 3, 2014)

One is hair pre-q so no worrying about gettin dq'd til later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the other i dq'd on. Of course!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Mar 3, 2014)

> One is hair pre-q so no worrying about gettin dq'd til later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the other i dq'd on. Of course!


 Got thorough the prequal, but for the second one my internet disconnected and when I reloaded the page a few seconds later it was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it was some cool makeup product then I will be pissssssed!


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 3, 2014)

Prequalified for the hair survey, got pretty far on the skin care study and then dq'd.

I was definitely happy to finally see some surveys under my account after about 3 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 3, 2014)

I prequaled for Hair--I hate 'list the products you use' questions because I changed products a LOT, if I were to list everything I rotate through I'd look like a mad person.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 3, 2014)

DQed on the home study pre-qualifiers. Womp womp.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dq'd on cosmetic and skincare home studies and finished hair pre-qual.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 3, 2014)

Made it through the Hair pre-qaul and I made it through to the end of the cosmetics study. I seriously got to the point where you are just saying yes you understand all of these things and then I got some error and it wasn't in my unfinished surveys so that sucks!Has anyone else had that issue. It was my most favorite thing too!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 3, 2014)

I had issues but the hair survey was in unfinished surveys. DQed on the other two


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 3, 2014)

I also would like to know what it is. I love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2014)

No cosmetics study up for me. Maybe I logged on too late. Oh well. Hope I get in the hair survey though!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 3, 2014)

I only had the hair survey today.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 3, 2014)

Only got the hair study, but I'm already in a foundation study (starts Friday) so I wasn't too surprised.  Made it through to the end, but since so many people are making it that far, I'm pretty sure I'm not what they're looking for! Haha!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 3, 2014)

If/when for hair study (the only study I had available)


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email saying I recently qualified for a home study. Then I logged into my account and nothing was there. I guess it filled up already. I'm so freaking pissed.
I got it on this one.  The email said there were only 15 spots.  I am so surprised I made it.  My first in over a year.  

I'm in it too! We are 2 of the coveted 15 spots. 







I just received the compensation for this facial cleanser home study - Kiehl's Deluxe Hand &amp; Body Lotion with Aloe Vera &amp; Oatmeal in 'Grapefruit'.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

I always DQ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't gotten a test product in over a year now.  I did receive a nice Lancome moisturizer for doing 5 studies, but that was almost 5 months ago.  Is there some sort of trick to getting in to test products??


----------



## BSquared (Mar 3, 2014)

Did the hair one, DQ'd on the other one based on brand. EVERYTIME for skin care stuff I get DQ'd on brand.


----------



## Margieeee92 (Mar 3, 2014)

I signed up to the website probably in November/December and I've taken a few surveys. I don't receive any emails from them and I have to go to their website from time to time to see if I have a survey to take.

I took a survey and it said I qualified! I was so excited and today I had the follow up survey to one I qualified for. It said how many products I'd be testing and when they're due by and then all of a sudden, it said I didn't qualify and I was booted out. What the heck? Is that normal to qualify and then disqualify in the actual testing survey? I'm kinda bummed and debating if I should just quit this site?

Anyone?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just got DQ'd on the skin care survey based on brand and I recently DQ'd on a foundation survey based on my method of application...what?  I'm currently in an MBA program with a concentration in marketing and these quizzes seriously drive me crazy!  I hate not knowing the reason for getting told yes or no for something.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margieeee92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up to the website probably in November/December and I've taken a few surveys. I don't receive any emails from them and I have to go to their website from time to time to see if I have a survey to take.

I took a survey and it said I qualified! I was so excited and today I had the follow up survey to one I qualified for. It said how many products I'd be testing and when they're due by and then all of a sudden, it said I didn't qualify and I was booted out. What the heck? Is that normal to qualify and then disqualify in the actual testing survey? I'm kinda bummed and debating if I should just quit this site?

Anyone?
It bums me out too - I have no idea how you qualify or not for these things.  I've been a member for over 3 years now and all I ever got sent to test was mascara and some face wash.  Other than that I always DQ.


----------



## arbrosepetal (Mar 3, 2014)

Is anyone still waiting on their compensation from the recent mascara study? I don't remember the number but i saw a few people got Baby Lips and a face wash


----------



## Kelli (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got DQ'd on the skin care survey based on brand and I recently DQ'd on a foundation survey based on my method of application...what?  I'm currently in an MBA program with a concentration in marketing and these quizzes seriously drive me crazy!  I hate not knowing the reason for getting told yes or no for something.
I have a Bachelor's in Marketing and the way they do things bugs me, too. You would think they would keep some demographic items and such in their database from those initial surveys that everyone does. Then, people might not get booted as much, because the surveys would be only sent to people who meet the basic criteria. I know a lot of survey companies don't do this, but some do a pretty good job of only sending things to me that I meet the basic criteria for.

Their questions for the actual products and for the info studies can be pretty weird, too. I have only done one testing in the year and a half I've been a member, and I expected the questionnaire for the products to be long and detailed...then I finished using the first product and loaded the questions and it was way shorter than expected and they didn't even ask some of the things I would have expected to be standard questions for an eyeliner study.

Also, their compensation seems so random and you'd think that as a large company, their marketing people would have a more standardized compensation model.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 3, 2014)

> I signed up to the website probably in November/December and I've taken a few surveys. I don't receive any emails from them and I have to go to their website from time to time to see if I have a survey to take. I took a survey and it said I qualified! I was so excited and today I had the follow up survey to one I qualified for. It said how many products I'd be testing and when they're due by and then all of a sudden, it said I didn't qualify and I was booted out. What the heck? Is that normal to qualify and then disqualify in the actual testing survey? I'm kinda bummed and debating if I should just quit this site? Anyone?


 Dont give up. Ive been in for a few years now and just recently qualified for my first study and my second starts tomorrow. It is aggravating, especially when u pre-q the get the boot. You just have to be patient (says the girl who has never ever learned to be) and eventually you will get some action. After u realize that 98% of the time u will not qualify, u start to realize how it works and u chill out a bit. I get so mad sometimes i could throw my phone but i have learned to breathe and say to myself "maybe next time!" And "grrrrrrr!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hang in there! What have u got to lose? Besides your temper? Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dianaMarie (Mar 3, 2014)

I just finished my first study today. How long after the study closes do they send out a comp?


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished my first study today. How long after the study closes do they send out a comp?
Comps are usually delivered within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## hedgez (Mar 4, 2014)

I started my mascara study today. when i logged into my account sometime back under current schedule i saw the masacra study. when i log in now i dont see anything. This is my first study so not sure how it works. Do i need to call them? Can someone plz answer, thank you!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 4, 2014)

> I started my mascara studyÂ today. when i logged into my account sometime back under current schedule i saw the masacra study. when i log in now i dont see anything. This is my first study so not sure how it works. Do i need to call them?Â Can someone plz answer, thank you!


 This is normal. Once your study starts (the day of) it always disappears from your schedule. Just follow your study directions and then take the survey when you are supposed to. They will send a email reminder as well.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the randomness of the compensation.  It appeals to the 'addicted to penny slots' side of me.


----------



## hedgez (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank u!!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just received the compensation for this facial cleanser home study - Kiehl's Deluxe Hand &amp; Body Lotion with Aloe Vera &amp; Oatmeal in 'Grapefruit'.

That's sorta strange. I know that the pre-qualifier for this went out a week before the nail survey did. How the heck did you guys start a product trial after we took our survey but are getting compensation before us? Not mad or anything (congrats on the compensation, btw!), just curious how that works out.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 5, 2014)

> That's sorta strange. I know that the pre-qualifier for this went out a week before the nail survey did. How the heck did you guys start a product trial after we took our survey but are getting compensation before us? Not mad or anything (congrats on the compensation, btw!), just curious how that works out.Â


 I think because the nail survey closed later. I didn't realize, until I went back and read the email. But, it says after the survey closes.


----------



## kirstenholly (Mar 5, 2014)

New survey up!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

> New survey up!


 Qualified!


----------



## kirstenholly (Mar 5, 2014)

Yayy! Me too!!


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 5, 2014)

Not me, DQed


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, DQed on brand on both of them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

> Not me, DQed


 I had the survey twice...DQ'd the first time. The 2nd time I just changed the brand (which I do use as well) and that qualified me.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 5, 2014)

Made it into the first one and DQed on the second. BUT HOLY CRAP I MADE IT INTO ONE OH MY GOD.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 5, 2014)

Yayyy qualified!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 5, 2014)

I qualified for both of them. Hopefully they actually come up with study dates!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 5, 2014)

Wasn't it an If/When? I qualified, but I didn't think it was a definite study.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2014)

I qualified for the if/when one. Lets hope it actually pans out to something.


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 5, 2014)

Didnt get first one but did get 2nd one which was weird because it was the same survey about mascara and I gave the same answers...then it was an if and when kinda thing!


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 5, 2014)

> I had the survey twice...DQ'd the first time. The 2nd time I just changed the brand (which I do use as well) and that qualified me.


Not me, DQed I did change the brand the second time but no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> these surveys are like roulette


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not me, DQed

I did change the brand the second time but no luck




these surveys are like roulette
Same here.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wasn't it an If/When? I qualified, but I didn't think it was a definite study.

Yeah, I think it was an if and when a study happens kinda thing. Hopefully that means that a study will actually happen and we'll get to test something.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

> Yeah, I think it was an if and when a study happens kinda thing. Hopefully that means that a study will actually happen and we'll get to test something.Â


 Huh...I didn't even notice, lol. I was too excited that I didn't DQ!


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 5, 2014)

Qualified for a lipstick study a few days ago, and qualified for the if/when one (twice I guess?).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 5, 2014)

Qualified for the first, and DQ'ed on the second with the same answers haha.


----------



## mzkima (Mar 5, 2014)

And I'm in... Well that's a if and when


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 5, 2014)

only had one - dq'ed on brand


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  only had one - dq'ed on brand
Same, DQ'd on a specific product. Bummer, considering I used both of them, and just chose the one I'm wearing today.


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 5, 2014)

Dq'd on the new cosmetic survey.​ I had the brand right and it gave me a list of options to choose from (which particular product I used) and I use everything on the list but I alternate depending on my look for the day.​ Of course the one I chose got me dq'd.​  ​ Am I the only one who hates narrowing a product down to a single brand and then needing to choose one product from that brand?​  ​ 


  ​ I hope this is one of those surveys that they put up again and then I pre-qualify on the second try, LOL. ​  ​


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *callmeashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dq'd on the new cosmetic survey.​ I had the brand right and it gave me a list of options to choose from (which particular product I used) and I use everything on the list but I alternate depending on my look for the day.​ Of course the one I chose got me dq'd.​  ​ Am I the only one who hates narrowing a product down to a single brand and then needing to choose one product from that brand?​  ​ 

  ​ I hope this is one of those surveys that they put up again and then I pre-qualify on the second try, LOL. ​  ​ 

 
The formatting on this made me read it like Haiku, which was pretty cool, so thanks for that. 

It is sooo hard to narrow down to just one, especially since we're all beauty junkies here and we probably have huge stashes. I try to think, "Hmmm... which of these ____ in my collection do I think L'oreal is most interested in...." and it sometimes works but usually not. Lol


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 5, 2014)

Only had one today. Dq'd on brand. I knew i shouldve picked another one in my stash! (Like many of you i have a variety!) Oh well! Maybe next time! (But probably not)


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Mar 5, 2014)

DQ'd on the brand for the mascara study and DQ'd on the age section of the cosmetics survey. I finally filled out my pre-qualification survey for the hair study. I'm hopeful but not too hopeful because I have not gotten any studies the whole time I've been a member.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 5, 2014)

Only had one survey, DQe on brand. It's really a crapshoot, I have 5 or more mascaras open at any given time.  Chose the one I'm wearing today.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 5, 2014)

I got an if/when for one of the mascara studies, but it was really weird, the survey kind of freaked out on me in the middle - I put in a brand, and then it asked me which of the following I used from that brand, and when I selected and clicked "continue," the next question asked me which of the following I use from a different brand I didn't select....I do use the second brand as well, so I picked one and then it continued normally, but I'm not sure what that means or if it will affect my eligibility for the study if/when it happens....


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 5, 2014)

I had the mascara prequel. DQ on specific product within the brand. :-( So sad since I use both products that were listed by the brand and rotate which one I use. Picked the wrong one today!


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had the mascara prequel. DQ on specific product within the brand. :-( So sad since I use both products that were listed by the brand and rotate which one I use. Picked the wrong one today!
exact same here


----------



## lovepink (Mar 5, 2014)

Only one survey and DQ'd on age range.  No clue what it was for!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 5, 2014)

> I had the mascara prequel. DQ on specific product within the brand. :-( So sad since I use both products that were listed by the brand and rotate which one I use. Picked the wrong one today!


 Yep same here. And I agree I HATE picking one mascara. I have 4 open right now and rotate so it's hard to choose and apparently I chose wrong!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an if/when for one of the mascara studies, but it was really weird, the survey kind of freaked out on me in the middle - I put in a brand, and then it asked me which of the following I used from that brand, and when I selected and clicked "continue," the next question asked me which of the following I use from a different brand I didn't select....I do use the second brand as well, so I picked one and then it continued normally, but I'm not sure what that means or if it will affect my eligibility for the study if/when it happens....
This happened to me and I don't use any from that second brand.. picked one at random and failed lol :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Yep same here. And I agree I HATE picking one mascara. I have 4 open right now and rotate so it's hard to choose and apparently I chose wrong!


 Exactly! I always have a ton of different makeup products because they all have different qualities that I want at different times. I'm somewhat new to makeup and haven't found many HG products, so I'm constantly trying new things.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 6, 2014)

New surveys up this morning. I had one. Dq'd. My mom had two and actually qualified! ....atleast i think. She called me and said that after she got thry consents that it asked her to confim address (as usual) but she had to fill in her address cuz it was blank. So she filled in her address and after she clicked continue it popped up with the "thank u for your interest but this is not right for you" she said the session is still on her home page. What do u guys think? If its still there is she good to go? Or does she need to email them? Has anyone ever heard of this? Btw if ur thinking her location booted her....im in a study right now and she lives 15 minutes away from me. I really dont see location being an issue especially since there were no location questions on her survey. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New surveys up this morning. I had one. Dq'd. My mom had two and actually qualified! ....atleast i think. She called me and said that after she got thry consents that it asked her to confim address (as usual) but she had to fill in her address cuz it was blank. So she filled in her address and after she clicked continue it popped up with the "thank u for your interest but this is not right for you" she said the session is still on her home page. What do u guys think? If its still there is she good to go? Or does she need to email them? Has anyone ever heard of this? Btw if ur thinking her location booted her....im in a study right now and she lives 15 minutes away from me. I really dont see location being an issue especially since there were no location questions on her survey. Any thoughts?
If it is listed under "Your Current Schedule" I'm sure she is fine. Their website is loopy so it was probably just a redirect error.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New surveys up this morning. I had one. Dq'd. My mom had two and actually qualified! ....atleast i think. She called me and said that after she got thry consents that it asked her to confim address (as usual) but she had to fill in her address cuz it was blank. So she filled in her address and after she clicked continue it popped up with the "thank u for your interest but this is not right for you" she said the session is still on her home page. What do u guys think? If its still there is she good to go? Or does she need to email them? Has anyone ever heard of this? Btw if ur thinking her location booted her....im in a study right now and she lives 15 minutes away from me. I really dont see location being an issue especially since there were no location questions on her survey. Any thoughts?
You guys........ I QUALIFIED FOR SOMETHING!!!! The first time ever.

The same thing happened to me, but the study is in my schedule, so I think everything is fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 6, 2014)

Qualified for one of them - it also told me at the end that "unfortunately this study isn't right for you" after I already consented and put in my address. It is showing up on my schedule so I am not too worried. Maybe just a glitch in the survey?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 6, 2014)

Whooo qualified! I'm on a roll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 6, 2014)

> New surveys up this morning. I had one. Dq'd. My mom had two and actually qualified! ....atleast i think. She called me and said that after she got thry consents that it asked her to confim address (as usual) but she had to fill in her address cuz it was blank. So she filled in her address and after she clicked continue it popped up with the "thank u for your interest but this is not right for you" she said the session is still on her home page. What do u guys think? If its still there is she good to go? Or does she need to email them? Has anyone ever heard of this? Btw if ur thinking her location booted her....im in a study right now and she lives 15 minutes away from me. I really dont see location being an issue especially since there were no location questions on her survey. Any thoughts?


 OMG!!! The same thing happened to me


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 6, 2014)

Just qualified for the new study and got all the way to the "continue" button to take me back to the main page and then the site crashed. However, it's still on my schedule so hopefully I'm still in the study, I'd love to try out the study product!


----------



## LillyT (Mar 6, 2014)

I just qualified for a study.

After I had confirmed and all that, and the page with instructions come up, telling you what exactly I am expected to do it says "You will be required to answer a 24 hour Wear questionnaire between the hours of 6am and 9am"

Does this really mean I have to fill it out then? What if I'm at work?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2014)

I got all the way to the end screen where you're supposed to print out the page, but I'm on my phone, so I was going to go back to my desk to type it out, and then it timed out! But it's on my schedule, so I guess I'm good as far as getting in goes. But I need the instructions! And I don't know what study number it is, just the product type! Argh! ETA: Well, f***. I just went in to edit my schedule to see if I could get the instructions that way, and I apparently managed to delete it from my schedule. So much for that one.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 6, 2014)

I just qualified for the new cosmetics study! Woo! It's my birthday so that was an awesome present!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Mar 6, 2014)

> I just qualified for the new cosmetics study! Woo! It's my birthday so that was an awesome present!


 Same! Yay us! I was at the end of the prequal as well when it quit for some reason :-( but prequels barely happen anyway, so...


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it looks like my mom isnt the only one having that issue. Im soooo jealous of her study! The product she will be testing is right up my alley. Sorry about typos guys. My phone us screwy when i post.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Btw i wanted to let u guys know what i do everytime i qualify to remember the details of the study at that moment. I usually get so excited that i totally blank n then im frustrated cuz i cant recall the dates, times, etc. Soooo everytime i qualify i do a screenshot of the instructions page so that i can go back and see all of the details. Just wanted to share that with everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 6, 2014)

> I got all the way to the end screen where you're supposed to print out the page, but I'm on my phone, so I was going to go back to my desk to type it out, and then it timed out! But it's on my schedule, so I guess I'm good as far as getting in goes. But I need the instructions! And I don't know what study number it is, just the product type! Argh! I never save or print the end screen. I go by the instructions that come with the product. And they usually email with instructions. ETA: Well, f***. I just went in to edit my schedule to see if I could get the instructions that way, and I apparently managed to delete it from my schedule. So much for that one.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 6, 2014)

I have no idea what just happened with my comment. But, I don't worry about the instructions and never print/save. I go by the instructions that are sent with the product and the typically email them as well.


----------



## haleyxoxo (Mar 6, 2014)

I qualified for the new study this morning! Yay!


----------



## sarahlavista (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my first time posting I usually just watch and read but I qualified for a study today!!!!. My 2nd study so far this year. I don't know what changed but I've been getting a ton of surveys and questionnaires since January.


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 6, 2014)

yes you must complete by the time it gives you.


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 6, 2014)

No surveys for me. :-(


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 6, 2014)

I didnt get one either...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 6, 2014)

I DQ'd on my state.  Booo


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahlavista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first time posting I usually just watch and read but I qualified for a study today!!!!. My 2nd study so far this year. I don't know what changed but I've been getting a ton of surveys and questionnaires since January.
I have been getting a lot too! They also redesigned the site recently, I wonder if they got a boost in funds or something.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 6, 2014)

I got if and when on a skin care study today.  I really hope this one turns into a study!  Won't get my hopes too high though, this is probably the 6th if and when I've had and only one turned into an actual study.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 6, 2014)

Ahhh I hope the skincare study I just prequalified for actually happens! So excited about the product!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2014)

Qualified for an if and when. I hope it becomes a when!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2014)

I DQ'd last night on age, this morning on something and then an if and when  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it would be an awesome product to test so fingers crossed it happens.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dq'ed on state on one, then prequalled for the other!  I really hope i get into that one!


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

i prequalified.. got this message:


*You have prequalified .: 

The study/survey dates have not been determined.  IF AND WHEN dates are finalized, you will be contacted.*

*Thank you for your feedback.*

*We look forward to your futur participation.*

 
excited!!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 6, 2014)

Prequalified for the skin care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 6, 2014)

Pre qualified for skin care, DQ'd on the other 2, one was mascara, the other one didn't let me past age so I don't even know what it was!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 6, 2014)

I was soo close to qualifying on the last survey and the site wouldnt load and when i tried to go back thru the history it wasnt there anymore! Sooooo close! Has anyone else had problems with the site lately?


----------



## skittles33 (Mar 6, 2014)

If and when . fingers crossed


----------



## SherriC (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay, so does anyone know what the skin cream is we were using?  It smelled like Lilly's to me and I want to continue using this since it worked really well.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ahh! DQ for the skincare prequal on brand and the cosmetic one on state. Boo!


----------



## amorgb (Mar 6, 2014)

I was sad this morning because I DQ'ed on state for the cosmetic one and had DQ'ed on one yesterday, but prequalified for the skincare one!  And I finally get to use the foundation I'm testing tomorrow!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

DQ'd on 2 diff ones that asked my state, the first one I DQ'd on state, second one I DQ'd on age.

Prequalified for the skincare if/when study!  Please let me do that one!!


----------



## Pup2013 (Mar 6, 2014)

I got into one and it is my first one! So excited!!! It starts in March. So, it shows up one the screen that the next session is Mar 26, however they did not ask for my address. Do I contact L'oreal to give them my address or do they contact me?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pup2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got into the cosmetic one and it is my first one! So excited!!! It starts March 27th. So, it shows up one the screen that the next session is Mar 26, however they did not ask for my address. Do I contact L'oreal to give them my address or do they contact me?
I got in too, but it asked for my address. Also I don't think that you're allowed to say what the product is because the survey might still be up. That's why when people say they DQ on something or qualify they tend to be vague until right before the study starts. Just thought I'd let you know so you don't get in trouble. I changed it in my quote so if you change yours you have an idea of what to put.


----------



## Pup2013 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I got in too, but it asked for my address. Also I don't think that you're allowed to say what the product is because the survey might still be up. That's why when people say they DQ on something or qualify they tend to be vague until right before the study starts. Just thought I'd let you know so you don't get in trouble. I changed it in my quote so if you change yours you have an idea of what to put.Â


 Thank you so much for the info I really appreciate it! I went ahead and changed it. I am new to it so I had no idea but I really appreciate you advice.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pup2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for the info I really appreciate it! I went ahead and changed it. I am new to it so I had no idea but I really appreciate you advice.
Your welcome!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't seen any comps for a while, ready to see some!!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Prequal for a skin study.  Anyone notice that they misspelled Lancome?  I get that they might misspell other companies' names, but their own? LOL.


----------



## SammyP (Mar 7, 2014)

I qualified for a  home study in April!  Can't wait to try it.

Edited to remove the type of study.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SammyP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I qualified for a blow dry lotion home study in April!  Can't wait to try it.


You probably shouldn't say what the product is because now people know how to tailor their answers to get in the study..


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: 

You probably shouldn't say what the product is because now people know how to tailor their answers to get in the study..

I feel like this needs to be posted at the top of every page (even though I know that's not feasible). I know people are just excited to get into a study, but we really can't be helping other people qualify. Another forum was contacted by Loreal because they were helping each other qualify and they got in trouble!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *SammyP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I qualified for a blow dry lotion home study in April!  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> ...


 And don't say why you DQ'd! You could say, "DQ'd at hair texture," but don't say, "they booted me when I said my hair was highlighted!" Note: I got booted at hair texture, so I don't know if there was a question about highlights.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

If / when on the facial product!! (This is my first if / when!)

DQ on styling product for hair survey


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 7, 2014)

DQ on the hair survey at hair texture. Womp womp.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

DQ'd on age group! Boo.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like this needs to be posted at the top of every page (even though I know that's not feasible). I know people are just excited to get into a study, but we really can't be helping other people qualify. Another forum was contacted by Loreal because they were helping each other qualify and they got in trouble!
Not to mention if you Google "L'Oreal test panel studies" this thread comes up as several of the first few results, so I'm sure they are aware of it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Also, as consumer of beauty products, I want the products tested by someone who fits the right demographics. I don't want to use a anti-wrinkle cream that was tested by 20 year olds.

just my 2 cents


----------



## BSquared (Mar 7, 2014)

DQ'd on age for the hair one too. Boo! Although at this point Im expecting to never qualify


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2014)

DQ on the hair survey. Either they don't like my age or the fact that I'm female!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 7, 2014)

> Also, as consumer of beauty products, I want the products tested by someone who fits the right demographics. I don't want to use a anti-wrinkle cream that was tested by 20 year olds. just my 2 cents


 But then how will they make the claims on the box ;-)! It's much easier to see an improvement in skin damage when you're 23 than 33 lol Besides I'm petty sure they avoid asking certain questions for a reason, they don't want to know the bad stuff only the stuff that will make something sell. So testing an aging product on someone young and just asking "do you feel brighter" can lead to "all respondents found brighter skin!"


> DQ on the hair survey. Either they don't like my age or the fact that I'm female!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Didn't get past that either, probably ethnicity or age...most likely my age group filled up. Boo!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But then how will they make the claims on the box ;-)! It's much easier to see an improvement in skin damage when you're 23 than 33 lol

Besides I'm petty sure they avoid asking certain questions for a reason, they don't want to know the bad stuff only the stuff that will make something sell. So testing an aging product on someone young and just asking "do you feel brighter" can lead to "all respondents found brighter skin!"
Didn't get past that either, probably ethnicity or age...most likely my age group filled up. Boo!
Haha!!

So True!

"My skin is as radiant as when I was 25" (I turned 26 2 weeks ago)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2014)

No surveys for me today.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha!!

So True!

"My skin is as radiant as when I was 25" (I turned 26 2 weeks ago)

Lol, yes! Happy belated birthday, btw!

I've only made it through 2 surveys all the way through the testing/final questionairre but both times it put me on the lookout to see some ridiculous claim I could have influenced 




 so I could say "my answers were twisted to make that statement". AND with glee! lol


----------



## SammyP (Mar 7, 2014)

I was the one who put what study I qualified for as an entry.  I never thought about the fact I would be telling people how to answer!  Is there a way to remove the entry?  Moderators please feel free to remove.


----------



## Pup2013 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I was the one who put what study I qualified for as an entry. Â I never thought about the fact I would be telling people how to answer! Â Is there a way to remove the entry? Â Moderators please feel free to remove.


 Hi! I actually made this mistake before and quickly changed it. You can go back to your post and edit it. Just click on this icon next to the red flag.


----------



## rebel (Mar 8, 2014)

Did anyone get their comp for the gold eyeliner study as yet?


----------



## KarenBox (Mar 8, 2014)

I was in the gold eyeliner study - nothing yet.


----------



## jaslyn (Mar 8, 2014)

I was in the gold eyeliner too and nothing yet.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got my comp for the tinted moisturizer study.

I received L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Gloss in Nude Illusion and Maybelline Illegal Length mascara in Very Black.

I'm satisfied, especially if the mascara lives up to its claims...I'm almost out of my favorite mascara (Benefit's They're Real), so this would be awesome if I can replace it.

ETA: I just tried the mascara out -- I used the Maybelline on my right eye and the Benefit on my left, and the results are almost identical. There is a tiny bit more length on the right, so I would say the claims are pretty good...but the difference isn't so much that I couldn't go out like this. You would have to be looking extremely closely to notice.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 8, 2014)

> I just got my comp for the tinted moisturizer study. I received L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Gloss in Nude Illusion and Maybelline Illegal Length mascara in Very Black. I'm satisfied, especially if the mascara lives up to its claims...I'm almost out of my favorite mascara (Benefit's They're Real), so this would be awesome if I can replace it. ETA: I just tried the mascara out -- I used the Maybelline on my right eye and the Benefit on my left, and the results are almost identical. There is a tiny bit more length on the right, so I would say the claims are pretty good...but the difference isn't so much that I couldn't go out like this. You would have to be looking extremely closely to notice.


 I just got the same comp for this study, except my gloss is in Golden Splash. I'm glad to hear the mascara has good results for a first impression.


----------



## rebel (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback girls. I'm just anxious!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 8, 2014)

I just qualified for some sort of skin care product.. woohoo!!! First time I've ever qualified.. I'm thinking it might be a mask of some sort!


----------



## missionista (Mar 8, 2014)

I was in the gold eyeliner study too--no compensation yet.  How much do you want to bet they include mascara?  I hope it's colored mascara.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the addresses went thru on the eyebrow product study? Im guessing its ok to reveal the study since its been a while since qualifications. The appt is in my moms schedule. I just want to make sure she will get the product. This is her first study!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, is anyone doing the current mascara study? Im pretty sure i know what it is. How does everyone else like it? Its definitely not for me!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 9, 2014)

I just DQed on 5 count that 5! different surveys. They hate me, they really hate me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just qualified for some sort of skin care product.. woohoo!!! First time I've ever qualified.. I'm thinking it might be a mask of some sort!
Me too!  I was surprised, as I usually DQ.


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, is anyone doing the current mascara study? Im pretty sure i know what it is. How does everyone else like it? Its definitely not for me! I am in the mascara study. I thought I knew what the product was but when I started testing it, realized it was something else. There are definitely some pros and cons to it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I just qualified for some sort of skin care product.. woohoo!!! First time I've ever qualified.. I'm thinking it might be a mask of some sort!


 I got an if / when on that. Did some people qualify for it and others get an if / when?


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Dear Tester Ladies! I prequal'ed for a skin scrub survey. Did anyone else get this as a prequal, too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my comp for the haircare survey, first comp ever! I can't figure out how to put in a spoiler, so I'll scroll down a bit. Vichy purifying foaming cream L'oreal telescopic carbon black mascara Lancome color design eye brightening all in one palette in amethyst glam Great comp! The shadows are so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome comp!!Which study was it for? I saw in post haircare study, but I don't remember seeing one?



> I got my comp for the haircare survey, first comp ever! I can't figure out how to put in a spoiler, so I'll scroll down a bit. Vichy purifying foaming cream L'oreal telescopic carbon black mascara Lancome color design eye brightening all in one palette in amethyst glam Great comp! The shadows are so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't have the paper anymore, but it was a two week shampoo, conditioner and treatment study from the beginning of February. Added bonus, I'm in love with the haircare line! Of course, no idea what it is. So I'm using it sparingly, lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have the paper anymore, but it was a two week shampoo, conditioner and treatment study from the beginning of February. Added bonus, I'm in love with the haircare line! Of course, no idea what it is. So I'm using it sparingly, lol.
i thought it was the matrix scalptherapie line but it doesn't quite smell the same :/  

guess i should be getting my comp soon too then!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahhhh ok thanks, I vaguely remember it now. Great comp!!!


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 10, 2014)

I was in the gold eyeliner study too, and I haven't received my comp. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's shipped soon!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Lots of comps are about to arrive! I'm expecting one for the delayed foundation study, which should arrive this week!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 10, 2014)

I did a nail survey awhile back, does anyone know when that closed &amp; when we might expect the comp for that?  Thanks!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a nail survey awhile back, does anyone know when that closed &amp; when we might expect the comp for that?  Thanks!

We were never notified when it closed, but I'm going to guess it closed after a week or two. That'd put us at the 4-5 week mark now, which hopefully means we'll be getting our comp soon.


----------



## Jac13 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have dq'd on all of my surveys. Hopefully I will get in one.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We were never notified when it closed, but I'm going to guess it closed after a week or two. That'd put us at the 4-5 week mark now, which hopefully means we'll be getting our comp soon.

Cool, thanks! I will be eagerly watching my mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my comp for the haircare survey, first comp ever! I can't figure out how to put in a spoiler, so I'll scroll down a bit.









Vichy purifying foaming cream
L'oreal telescopic carbon black mascara
Lancome color design eye brightening all in one palette in amethyst glam

Great comp! The shadows are so pretty





got mine yesterday!  very nice comp - the shadows are GOREGEOUS!  and i actually really love that mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got mine yesterday!  very nice comp - the shadows are GOREGEOUS!  and i actually really love that mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you remember specifically what the haircare survey was about? I don't know if I did it or not, but I guess I probably didn't! Ha


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you remember specifically what the haircare survey was about? I don't know if I did it or not, but I guess I probably didn't! Ha
it was a shampoo conditioner and treatment spray, had to use it at least 3x/week for 2 weeks.  i think it was for thin/oily hair?


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it was a shampoo conditioner and treatment spray, had to use it at least 3x/week for 2 weeks.  i think it was for thin/oily hair?
Ooo so it was an actual study, not just a survey. Yep I definitely didn't do that one.  Thanks!


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion, I meant studyðŸ˜‹


----------



## drbetty (Mar 11, 2014)

Just sayin', but if everyone signs up with incorrect demographic info, such programs won't work for the companies and they'll discontinue them

.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *drbetty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just sayin', but if everyone signs up with incorrect demographic info, such programs won't work for the companies and they'll discontinue them

.
i dont think most of the girls do that here...


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> i dont think most of the girls do that here...


 If we did, I think a lot more of us would qualify for things! Haha. The whole time I've been doing this, I've only had one study. Last summer. For eczema lotion. Not exciting at all! I change what products I use all the time, but that's because I legitimately swap out a ton of different products on a day to day basis. I usually go with what I've been using that day! I'd never change my demographic information though. I don't want a foundation to test that's 6 shades too dark. And I don't want a skin product for oily skin or hair that will probably dry out my already extremely dry skin and hair.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

She just repeated the second post of this thread and did something similar in another thread too. Possibly a bot or maybe just a strange poster. *Shrug*


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 11, 2014)

Just made it into another study. Now I have 2 back to back studies somehow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 11, 2014)

DQ'd on either skin type or age. I'm never gonna get picked!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> DQ'd on either skin type or age. I'm never gonna get picked!


 Same here! I wonder what it was that I actually DQ'd on... I'm guessing skin type?


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! I wonder what it was that I actually DQ'd on... I'm guessing skin type?
I DQ'd in the same place, so I'm thinking skin type.  Who knows.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 11, 2014)

I made it till so far...only to DQ on how I wear the product lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 11, 2014)

No survey for me, but I just completed a study today so I don't mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eyesrgreen (Mar 11, 2014)

I am new to makeup talk and loreal test panel but I did qualify for a study today finally after a million surveys that I dq for


----------



## lovepink (Mar 11, 2014)

DQ for me on the survey but I got to do my final survey for the mascara I was testing and I got to tell them how horrible it was!  So glad the week is over and I am going to chuck it as soon as I peel off the label to see what the forumulation is since I know the brand already (based on tube shape and colors).

ETA: apparently joke is on me!  The tube has no writing on it.  Just the distinct shape and colors.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just qualified! If i had to edit my city and zip code at the end will it go through correctly? Please someone let me know! The same thing happened to my mom when she qualified last week and she had to correct hers as well. The session dates are on our schedules. I just want to make sure they have our correct addresses so that we receive our products! Mine starts on the 20th and i believe hers starts on the 26th.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

> DQ for me on the survey but I got to do my final survey for the mascara I was testing and I got to tell them how horrible it was! Â So glad the week is over and I am going to chuck it as soon as I peel off the label to see what the forumulation is since I know the brand already (based on tube shape and colors).


 Omg girl i totally agree! I got one word for that mascara: flakey!!! Ive been walking around all week with black flakes under my eyes! Im tossing it as well. And based on the colors of the bottle/top i think i know what it is! Im so glad to be done with that one! Still grateful for the opportunity but that one isnt for me! It said 2-3 weeks on comp which is shorter than usual so im anxious to see what we get!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg girl i totally agree! I got one word for that mascara: flakey!!! Ive been walking around all week with black flakes under my eyes! Im tossing it as well. And based on the colors of the bottle/top i think i know what it is! Im so glad to be done with that one! Still grateful for the opportunity but that one isnt for me! It said 2-3 weeks on comp which is shorter than usual so im anxious to see what we get!
I'm going to PM you so we can discuss if you have finished your survey!  My one word for it is underwhelmed.  While I did not get panda eyes (so sorry you suffered for beauty and science!) it did NOTHING for my lashes.  No length, no volume nothing!

I can't wait to see what we get first!  You will probably get it before me so post pics!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make sure your address is correct in their system? When i click my account it only gives me the option to change my name, email and phone number.


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 11, 2014)

I got into a cosmetic study today! Woohoo! Every time I clicked continue, I flinched expecting a DQ. This is my first for actual makeup.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Does anyone know if there is a way to make sure your address is correct in their system? When i click my account it only gives me the option to change my name, email and phone number.


 I think anytime you qualify, a screen pops up to verify/change your address.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got into a cosmetic study today! Woohoo! Every time I clicked continue, I flinched expecting a DQ. This is my first for actual makeup.


 Congrats! Does your study start on the 20th? If so, we're in the same study! C14-70 is my study ID.


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! Does your study start on the 20th? If so, we're in the same study! C14-70 is my study ID.
That's the one. I guess we are study buddies!  My husband has no idea why I am so excited - I'm glad someone out there gets it!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

> That's the one.Â I guess we are study buddies! Â My husband has no idea why I am so excited - I'm glad someone out there gets it!


 Awesome! I had to school my boyfriend on why all of the sudden i jump up and run thru the house screaming "i qualified!" Ive had 2 studies so far and just qualified for my 3rd so he knows whats going on now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> trust me, he knows allll about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so excited now cuz after years of dq's im on a roll with 3 studies within a couple of months!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 11, 2014)

> That's the one.Â I guess we are study buddies! Â My husband has no idea why I am so excited - I'm glad someone out there gets it!


 Btw i'll PM you when i get the test product in the mail. I live in Northeast Tennessee. Congrats again study buddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 12, 2014)

For the first time in a year of trying I just qualified for a study!  I'm shocked and happy


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 12, 2014)

QUALIFIED FOR MY FIRST STUDY!!! march 20th to 27th. I was sure every "continue" was going to tell me DQ. Lol so excited!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

[@]TippyAG[/@] please delete your comment or edit it so it doesn't include study product information.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ugh! I just DQ'd on a hair survey that I had prequalified for before. I got super far too!!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> Ugh! I just DQ'd on a hair survey that I had prequalified for before. I got super far too!!!


 Same here! DQ'd on hair pattern. The annoying thing is that my hair is this weird cross between two patterns, so I'm naturally *convinced* I should have picked the other one now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2014)

Made it into a hair product home study! My first in quite a while. Yay!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 please delete your comment or edit it so it doesn't include study product information.

I wish we could flag a moderator to edit/delete comments that damage the integrity of the testing panel :/ It's starting to get crazy how often we're telling people not to give away the qualification requirements (I usually message people directly but announcing it on the board isn't a bad idea either so others will learn).


----------



## erind61103 (Mar 12, 2014)

Qualified for the Hair Care study, going to be 5 weeks long! Here's hoping for a good product and a good comp at the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 12, 2014)

Got so far only to dq on types of products I like to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Was wondering why I'm not getting any of these surveys but I just looked at my schedule &amp; I have a home study next week! Dont even remember what it's for lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Same here! DQ'd on hair pattern. The annoying thing is that my hair is this weird cross between two patterns, so I'm naturally *convinced* I should have picked the other one now.


 That's where my issue was too... I picked the wrong half of my hair. Lmao.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's where my issue was too... I picked the wrong half of my hair. Lmao.
DQed in the same place, sadly i only have one texture and it wasn't the one they were looking for!  Oh well!  Hope the girls that qualified get a great comp from this one!!!


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 12, 2014)

I also DQ'd on hair type :-( How said I was really excited and hoping I would get into that hair study!


----------



## Wida (Mar 12, 2014)

I DQ'd on the hair one for the type of product that I use, darnit.  However, I qualified for a cosmetic study!  Yay!  I have only done 2 studies - both for lip balms and they have been over a year ago.  I'm stoked!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 12, 2014)

GAH! Made it so far on the hair one, but then DQ'd on "what products do you normally use to wash your hair"? I'm bummed becuase I use like 5 products on the list but it only let me choose 2 and apparently I chose wrong. WAHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Mar 12, 2014)

Made it into the hair one, yippee! Hopefully it'll be a good comp since it's a five week study!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Made it into the hair one, yippee! Hopefully it'll be a good comp since it's a five week study!





I was hopingl for this one. DQ when I typed in exactly what products I'm using.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 12, 2014)

I guess i got left out on the hair product study. No survey for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe i already dq'd and i just dont remember it! I would loooove to qualify for a 5 week study! Plus im a hair product nut! Congrats to those who made it! I bet the comp will be awesome! Im not too bummed tho. I just finished a mascara study and im starting another study soon! WOOHOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 12, 2014)

> [@]TippyAG[/@] please delete your comment or edit it so it doesn't include study product information.





> I wish we could flag a moderator to edit/deleteÂ comments that damage the integrity of the testing panel :/ It's starting to get crazy how often we're telling people not to give away the qualification requirements (I usually message people directly but announcing it on the board isn't a bad idea either so others will learn).


 I'm sorry! It's fixed. I had no idea that was 'illegal' information. Won't happen again.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 12, 2014)

DQ on hair length.


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 12, 2014)

Qualified for a cosmetics study. Looking forward to it! This is my first study.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 12, 2014)

got an e-mail saying I should have qualified for the hair study and disqualified a second time for the same study. I got further the first time!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Qualified for the cosmetic study! That's the first time I ever have not instantly dq'd when typing in my product name!

DQ'd on hair washing for the hair study.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 12, 2014)

Qualified for the cosmetics study! I've never done a study before, only surveys, so I'm excited


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 12, 2014)

I qualified for the hair! Woo hoo! I hope I makes me look amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been filling out these qualification surveys for months now, and I have not gotten a single study! I feel like this is kind of a waste of time.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have been filling out these qualification surveys for months now, and I have not gotten a single study! I feel like this is kind of a waste of time.Â :icon_frow


 I signed up last September or October and JUST qualified for my first study. You could qualify for the next one! You never know!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2014)

I didn't even have any surveys, and I checked my account 3 times today.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 12, 2014)

The hair survey, that is up you had to have previously pre-qualified. And that was from a while ago.


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 12, 2014)

Nooo, I DQ'd so far into the survey.

They asked a question about my hair before products and before blow drying, which I assume is just damp hair.

And I picked the wrong one.

I was so excited since I love Loreal hair products.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenmtx (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH! Made it so far on the hair one, but then DQ'd on "what products do you normally use to wash your hair"? I'm bummed becuase I use like 5 products on the list but it only let me choose 2 and apparently I chose wrong. WAHHHHHHHHH.
This is exactly where I DQ'd.  So bummed!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you qualify for two surveys at once?


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 12, 2014)

> Can you qualify for two surveys at once?


 At one time supposedly no. However, I have been in more than one at the same time a few times. And have gotten the study invite while I am in a study. Maybe if they are having a harder time filling them. I have no idea why that seems to have changed.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never qualified for anything and then today I qualified for two... a one week makeup and a five week hair one. Cant wait to try the products and see what the freebies are!


----------



## SweetPea78 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH! Made it so far on the hair one, but then DQ'd on "what products do you normally use to wash your hair"? I'm bummed becuase I use like 5 products on the list but it only let me choose 2 and apparently I chose wrong. WAHHHHHHHHH.
Same here.. I usually use 3 - 4 products when I wash my hair. It's so frustrating.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH! Made it so far on the hair one, but then DQ'd on "what products do you normally use to wash your hair"? I'm bummed becuase I use like 5 products on the list but it only let me choose 2 and apparently I chose wrong. WAHHHHHHHHH.
I DQed on the same one!  I think this is the furthest I've ever progressed in a survey (except for the "if and when" ones).  And like you said,  I was bummed to be disqualified on that one because I use a lot of those products every day but we could only pick two.  Maybe next time! (That's what I keep telling myself...)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here.. I usually use 3 - 4 products when I wash my hair. It's so frustrating.  






Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DQed on the same one!  I think this is the furthest I've ever progressed in a survey (except for the "if and when" ones).  And like you said,  I was bummed to be disqualified on that one because I use a lot of those products every day but we could only pick two.  Maybe next time! (That's what I keep telling myself...)

The thing is that they're probably specifically looking for someone who only uses two products.  And if I got through to a spot where it asked about blow-drying, I would probably DQ because I do not blow dry my hair.  Ever._  _I think the last time I voluntarily used heat on my hair was senior year of college to kind of bake purple hair dye into my hair.  It was a couple of weeks before Kurt Cobain committed suicide (my early 20s were weird and experienced in Seattle, so the times surrounding certain events are permanently etched on my memory).


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone who is in the STLU C14-92 Cosmetic (I'm not sure if those mean anything but that's what it says on my homepage) study from March 26-April 2 could pm me and tell me what the product is that we're testing, that'd be great! I'm trying to remember and I can only think of one thing it could be, but I'm fairly certain I DQ'd that study.


----------



## missionista (Mar 13, 2014)

I got my compensation from the gold eyeliner study today.  It's a bit disappointing--mascara and a baby lips lip balm.  I like the lip balm, but the mascara is black, and I've already got a LOT of black mascara.  I kind of thought that since we tested gold eyeliner, we might actually get blue or green or purple mascara.  Oh well, free is always nice!


----------



## nmango (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation from the gold eyeliner study today.  It's a bit disappointing--mascara and a baby lips lip balm.  I like the lip balm, but the mascara is black, and I've already got a LOT of black mascara.  I kind of thought that since we tested gold eyeliner, we might actually get blue or green or purple mascara.  Oh well, free is always nice!
aww poo...I have a ton of black mascara too. Also like baby lips so I guess I'm back up to stock on that





Are you on the east coast? Wonder how much longer to get to California...


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my compensation from the gold eyeliner study today.  It's a bit disappointing--mascara and a baby lips lip balm.  I like the lip balm, but the mascara is black, and I've already got a LOT of black mascara.  I kind of thought that since we tested gold eyeliner, we might actually get blue or green or purple mascara.  Oh well, free is always nice!
Aw, man I do not need any more black mascara. I seriously have like 6 tubes of it right now! And I really am not a fan of the baby lips either, they have irritated my lips in the past. I'm like you, I was hoping we would get some kind of fun mascara or eyeliner or something!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the baby lips. But, I have a ton of black mascara. Still curious about the nail survey comp.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 13, 2014)

Just received the study product for study C14-92. Pretty sure I know exactly what it is, and even if compensation isn't amazing at least we get to keep the full size study product.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 13, 2014)

> Just received the study product for study C14-92. Pretty sure I know exactly what it is, and even if compensation isn't amazing at least we get to keep the full size study product.


 Is it for the study that starts on the 20th?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it for the study that starts on the 20th?
This study starts on the 26th.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 13, 2014)

> This study starts on the 26th.


 Ahhhhh ok, I couldn't remember my study #. But, mine starts the 20th. You got yours quick. I'm on the west coast though, too.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received the study product for study C14-92. Pretty sure I know exactly what it is, and even if compensation isn't amazing at least we get to keep the full size study product.
That's exciting! I live in Ohio so it should be getting here pretty soon, I haven't known what any of the products I've tested before are so we shall see if I know this one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exciting! I live in Ohio so it should be getting here pretty soon, I haven't known what any of the products I've tested before are so we shall see if I know this one.
Well, I thought I knew what it was but then I found that the product had been discontinued so now I am not sure.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I thought I knew what it was but then I found that the product had been discontinued so now I am not sure.
possibly revamping the formula and re-releasing?


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 13, 2014)

On another forum someone posted they received their compensation for the nail survey:

L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara in Blackest Black
Maybelline ColorSensational in Sugared Honey


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 13, 2014)

> On another forum someone posted they received their compensation for the nail survey:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ah ok, cool. Thank you


----------



## jayeme (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another forum someone posted they received their compensation for the nail survey:

L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara in Blackest Black
Maybelline ColorSensational in Sugared Honey

I just got mine! The first product is the same, but the second product is a different color (same thing though). Not super exciting but free is always nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 13, 2014)

DQ'd on a cosmetic study this morning and waiting on compensation for the night cream study from a few weeks ago.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got mine! The first product is the same, but the second product is a different color (same thing though). Not super exciting but free is always nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
same here - got very cranberry, smells nice at least. but man is it tacky until it dries down completely!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

DQ on the first page of the cosmetic study! I'm guessing due to my skin type?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

> DQ on the first page of the cosmetic study! I'm guessing due to my skin type?


 Did the number end in 100? I got dumped from it before I could even get into the first page of questions! I think it probably filled up at that particular second.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

> Just received the study product for study C14-92. Pretty sure I know exactly what it is, and even if compensation isn't amazing at least we get to keep the full size study product.


 I'm in that one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't gotten the product yet though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Did the number end in 100? I got dumped from it before I could even get into the first page of questions! I think it probably filled up at that particular second.


 Didn't look at the number tbh. I just look to see if it says skincare, hair care, cosmetics, etc.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 13, 2014)

> DQ on the first page of the cosmetic study! I'm guessing due to my skin type?


 Yep me too.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't had the opportunity to even take a single survey since I qualified for C14-92 (which runs March 26-April 2) but it doesn't seem like others have that problem.  Is this weird?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

> I haven't had the opportunity to even take a single survey since I qualified for C14-92 (which runs March 26-April 2)Â but it doesn't seem like others have that problem. Â Is this weird?


 I'm in that one too &amp; haven't had any surveys since I qualified for it!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Same here. It's normal for me to not get any surveys while I have a trial waiting to start. Isn't there a 30 day break between trials and when you start getting surveys again or something like that?


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 13, 2014)

> I'm in that one too &amp; haven't had any surveys since I qualified for it!


 Same here. Bummer!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good to know!  I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 13, 2014)

Not always


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2014)

Woohoo!  Last day of the foundation test was today!  Tomorrow I can wear foundation that matches my skin!  And of course take the survey and eagerly await my compensation for a few weeks.... Yay!


----------



## amorgb (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo!  Last day of the foundation test was today!  Tomorrow I can wear foundation that matches my skin!  And of course take the survey and eagerly await my compensation for a few weeks.... Yay!

I'm there with you girlie!  This foundation was so orange on me 



  But I'm so impatient about the compensation haha I almost feel bad!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 13, 2014)

Woo hoo, I got a UPS email and is from Loreal.. It's either the foundation comp from a few weeks ago or maybe the shampoo study I'm doing that's coming up (I doubt that)... Big money, no whammys!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Woo hoo, I got a UPS email and is from Loreal.. It's either the foundation comp from a few weeks ago or maybe the shampoo study I'm doing that's coming up (I doubt that)... Big money, no whammys!


 Are you talking about the delayed foundation study? I'm expecting that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but no email for me. But I think the UPS email is for your shampoo study, since it's coming up.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2014)

Qualified for a cosmetics study! Woohoo!! Apparently L'Oreal LOVES having me test this type of product because this is the 3rd or 4th study I'm doing for it!!


----------



## wels5711 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I got into a study today and go my nail comp but I never received a comp for the foundation study we did in Dec did I miss something?


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 13, 2014)

Ughhh I always dq


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 13, 2014)

> Are you talking about the delayed foundation study? I'm expecting that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but no email for me. But I think the UPS email is for your shampoo study, since it's coming up.


 yep, I'm taking about the delayed foundation study.. So must be shampoo. Usually my products come usps for studies.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 13, 2014)

> yep, I'm taking about the delayed foundation study.. So must be shampoo. Usually my products come usps for studies.


 Someone from another forum received the comp for the foundation study! They're two drugstore products.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally got my comp for the nail survey. It was a freaking Great Lash mascara. That's it. It's probably because I'm having a hard time right now trying to balance the crippling amount of school work I have with work and life in general, but I'm really freaking disappointed. 

If anyone here watches Bob's Burgers, I'm totally doing the Tina groan.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my comp for the nail survey. It was a freaking Great Lash mascara. That's it. It's probably because I'm having a hard time right now trying to balance the crippling amount of school work I have with work and life in general, but I'm really freaking disappointed. 

If anyone here watches Bob's Burgers, I'm totally doing the Tina groan.
I did that surgery as well. I got the great lash and a 24 hour color stay lipstick.. I think they forgot to put something in your comp.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did that surgery as well. I got the great lash and a 24 hour color stay lipstick.. I think they forgot to put something in your comp. 

Well, that sucks. :/


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

> Someone from another forum received the comp for the foundation study! They're two drugstore products.


 What are they? If you don't wanna spoil, would you mind PMing me? I was hoping for something fun but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it...I won't whine because I really love the foundation and hey, an HG that's $7? Win!


----------



## page5 (Mar 13, 2014)

> What are they? If you don't wanna spoil, would you mind PMing me? I was hoping for something fun but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it...I won't whine because I really love the foundation and hey, an HG that's $7? Win!


 I loved that foundation too - I've been using one that costs $42 and I like the $7 one better.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What are they? If you don't wanna spoil, would you mind PMing me?

I was hoping for something fun but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it...I won't whine because I really love the foundation and hey, an HG that's $7? Win!
I received my comp today, it's Maybelline lipstick and L'Oreal Telescopic mascara.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucky ladies! I have been taking every survey there is for the past year and still have not yet qualified for one. I still haven't given up yet though. One day they will accept me lol.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lucky ladies! I have been taking every survey there is for the past year and still have not yet qualified for one. I still haven't given up yet though. One day they will accept me lol.

Lol I feel that way - Oh wells! When it happens, we'll have an awesome time, I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Influenster and bzzagent worked so fast that I was only signed up for a couple of weeks before I got into the first campaigns!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Lol I feel that way - Oh wells! When it happens, we'll have an awesome time, I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Influenster and bzzagent worked so fast that I was only signed up for a couple of weeks before I got into the first campaigns!


 I think I got my first campaign from bzzagent less than a week after I signed up!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 14, 2014)

i finally qualified for the hair stidy that starts on april 3rd...cant wait! last comp i got was when we did the primer study. so bummed we did not get to keep that primer!  i got lancome eyeliner in  a beutiful midnight blue and a lancome eyeshadow quad! it was the first time i didnt get drugstore comp!


----------



## page5 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i finally qualified for the hair stidy that starts on april 3rd...cant wait! last comp i got was when we did the primer study. so bummed we did not get to keep that primer!  i got lancome eyeliner in  a beutiful midnight blue and a lancome eyeshadow quad! it was the first time i didnt get drugstore comp!

Nice comp! I like Lancome's liners.


----------



## erind61103 (Mar 14, 2014)

I received my comp for that delayed foundation study C13-122

- Super Stay 24 2 step color - Very Cranberry - Volume Express - Big Eyes upper and lower lash mascara - Very Black It's killing me because I JUST LITERALLY went to the store 2 days ago and bought the EXACT same mascara because I was out... Well at least I wont need any for awhile!!




 
I also received a UPS package today with the first of 2 products for that 5 week hair study that starts the 18th. It smells really good! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice comp! I like Lancome's liners.
i had never tried them and that liner is a dream! i usually wear UD in crash or perversion so this was different for me and i loved it! stayed all day and that pop of color made me long for spring! Too bad mother nature had other ideas and dumped MORE SNOW on upstate ny....sigh....i need some warm weather...STAT!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 14, 2014)

> I received my comp for that delayed foundation study C13-122
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I also received a UPS package today with the first of 2 products for that 5 week hair study that starts the 18th. It smells really good! I'm excited to try it! Hopefully I will get my comp today.. I'm glad to hear you already like that mascara! Not excited about the lipstick, I like gloss. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got the shampoo.. Didn't even think to smell it. Duh! Can't wait to try it! And I need to touch up my roots this weekend, we can't color our hair while testing.


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Mar 14, 2014)

I just signed up! I am excited about being able to test and review products


----------



## digitalgrrl (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my comp from the foundation study.  I got a Maybelline Superstay 24 Color in Always Heather.  It's pretty, but a little on the metallic side.  I also got L'Oreal Voluminous Power 24 Hour Collagen mascara.  Has anyone tried this before?  It smells so strong when I'm applying it.  I've never noticed a mascara's scent before, but it has a chemical smell.  It smells like fresh paint; it smells like I'm painting my eyelashes.  I guess I am though LOL


----------



## Amy Smeltzer (Mar 14, 2014)

I just signed up. Sounds fun! I love trying new products.


----------



## Dahll (Mar 14, 2014)

Nail Survey Compensation:

L'Oreal *Telescopic Mascara* Priced 7.97

Maybelline Color Sensational Pearl - Sugared Almond -  Priced 9.75

Total: 17.72

Was a little disappointed but this was better than a cleanser LOL

Note that my pack was (surprisingly) half open, so someone might've stolen something from it, though I doubt it (I hope not!!




)


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 14, 2014)

> I just signed up! I am excited about being able to test and review products


 I just signed up, too!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 14, 2014)

I just signed up. I hope they email me sooner than later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my comp for that delayed foundation study C13-122

- Super Stay 24 2 step color - Very Cranberry - Volume Express - Big Eyes upper and lower lash mascara - Very Black It's killing me because I JUST LITERALLY went to the store 2 days ago and bought the EXACT same mascara because I was out... Well at least I wont need any for awhile!!



 
I also received a UPS package today with the first of 2 products for that 5 week hair study that starts the 18th. It smells really good! I'm excited to try it!

I'm doing the same hair study. I'm excited!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 15, 2014)

I just checked my account and had a survey and I got into a product test! it's STLU  C14-110. It's only my second study in the year and a half that I have been a member, so I'm excited.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I just checked my account and had a survey and I got into a product test! it's STLU Â C14-110. It's only my second study in the year and a half that I have been a member, so I'm excited.


 OMG I got in too!!!! Eeeeeek!!! I'm so excited! It's only my 2nd in about a year. Thrilled! Every time I clicked next, I was waiting to see I DQ'd!!!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG I got in too!!!! Eeeeeek!!! I'm so excited! It's only my 2nd in about a year. Thrilled! Every time I clicked next, I was waiting to see I DQ'd!!!
 I know, I kept expecting the next screen to see DQ'd also. Then when I made it past type, brand, skin type, skin tone etc I got excited (but still expected a DQ lol).


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 15, 2014)

I DQ'd on how I apply my foundation...oh well, another day, another dq...lol


----------



## BSquared (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DQ'd on how I apply my foundation...oh well, another day, another dq...lol 




Yepppp story of my life. I rotate between all 3 (truly I do) and I swear I've picked all 3 answers at some point and somehow I manage to ALWAYS pick the wrong one for the survey.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 15, 2014)

I also got into C14-110!  Excited!  Was super surprised to see a study on a Saturday.


----------



## Rachael1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I received my compensation for the foundation study CT14-064: Lancome color design 5 shadow and liner palette in amethyst glam (um...wow!) and maybelline angled definer brush..loved this study even though the color wasn't a perfect match. If anyone knows what the two foundations were in this study please PM me because I would love to try them in my color!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my compensation for the foundation study CT14-064:

Lancome color design 5 shadow and liner palette in amethyst glam (um...wow!) and maybelline angled definer brush..loved this study even though the color wasn't a perfect match.

If anyone knows what the two foundations were in this study please PM me because I would love to try them in my color!
Oh yay! I'm expecting my comp for that study! I've loved my Lancome palettes I've been sent from Loreal! Did it come UPS or USPS?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 15, 2014)

My mom got her test product for C14-92 today. (Starts on 26th) im still waiting on the one that starts on the 20th. Hope it comes soon! I made it to application on todays cosmetic survey and dq'd! I cant complain tho...i got a study coming up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachael1 (Mar 15, 2014)

USPS...I can't believe it came so fast. I really expected to be waiting until April.


----------



## Dahll (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my compensation for the foundation study CT14-064:

Lancome color design 5 shadow and liner palette in amethyst glam (um...wow!) and maybelline angled definer brush..loved this study even though the color wasn't a perfect match.

If anyone knows what the two foundations were in this study please PM me because I would love to try them in my col
If that's for the delayed foundation study I was able to get on earlier, you're so lucky!! All we got was a Garnier Cleanser so


----------



## rebel (Mar 15, 2014)

I just received my comp for the eyeliner study! I got a baby lips and a voluminous million lashes mascara. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2014)

> I got my comp from the foundation study.Â  I got a Maybelline Superstay 24 Color in Always Heather.Â  It's pretty, but a little on the metallic side.Â  I also got L'Oreal Voluminous Power 24 Hour Collagen mascara.Â  Has anyone tried this before?Â  It smells so strong when I'm applying it.Â  I've never noticed a mascara's scent before, but it has a chemical smell.Â  It smells like fresh paint; it smells like I'm painting my eyelashes.Â  I guess I am though LOL


I got these as well.. Haven't open them yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2014)

> I also got into C14-110!Â  Excited!Â  Was super surprised to see a study on a Saturday.Â


 Me too! I kept expecting to dq.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anybody received test product for C14-70 study coming up on the 20th? Nothing yet for me.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 17, 2014)

got my comp for the night cream study i just did home study s14- 23 it only took a few weeks to arrive but i dont know how to post a spoiler... should i just say what i got ? i dont want to ruin it for anyone


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 17, 2014)

L'oreal double extend eye illuminator eyeliner for brown eyes #494  and Lancome L'extreme mascara instant extensions mascara in black
not bad for my first survey i hope i get another one.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 17, 2014)

> Has anybody received test product for C14-70 study coming up on the 20th? Nothing yet for me.


 I haven't either.


----------



## dianaMarie (Mar 17, 2014)

I am so excited to have received my comp for the CT14-064 study.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited to have received my comp for the CT14-064 study.




I hope I get mine in the mail today!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited to have received my comp for the CT14-064 study.
Great comp!  What were you testing and for how long? (I'm trying to figure out if there's a method to the madness of their compensation!)


----------



## dianaMarie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great comp!  What were you testing and for how long? (I'm trying to figure out if there's a method to the madness of their compensation!)
It was foundation. I think it was a little over a week? There were two different foundations that I had to wear for a 24 hour period a couple days apart for each other.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Great comp! Â What were you testing and for how long? (I'm trying to figure out if there's a method to the madness of their compensation!)


 I've tried figuring this out too. And I think it depends on the questionnaire/survey questions, the length of study, and how many questionnaires you have to fill out for that study. Some questionnaires only asks you to agree or disagree on certain aspects of the product. The lipstick was long lasting, agree or disagree.... the mascara did not smudge, agree or disagree... etc. Some questionnaires are more detailed and asks you to type out stuff or describe. I once did a lipstick study in november, 2 lipsticks, 3 days each and the comp cost about $20. Some of the girls here did another lipstick study in December, 2 lipsticks, 5 days each and the comp cost about $55. These are just based on my observations. Maybe they're actually random. Haha.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 17, 2014)

> I haven't either.


 My mail just ran. I got mine today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very nice! Full size!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got my comp for the CT14-064 study in the mail. I got the Lancome Color Design palette in Blush Sweetness , which is a pretty bronze and cranberry palette, I was worried I was going to get a purple one since that seems to be what most people have received and I've already gotten a purple palette from Lancome through a loreal study. I also got the maybelline angled eye liner brush.

On the topic of the compensations I think it's pretty random how they decide what to send out. I've done informational studies where I just answered a questionnaire each day for a week ( i think it was about my moisturizer if I remember correctly) and got a almost $300 compensation gift pack. Then I will do studies were I actually test stuff and get a random drugstore product. I'm always happy with whatever I receive though. If I didn't sign up for the Loreal testing panel I wouldn't have a lot of the higher end products they have. I think my favorite comp they send out are these Lancome palettes. I've gotten 3 now in the almost 2 1/2 years I've been doing the testing panel.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
On the topic of the compensations I think it's pretty random how they decide what to send out. I've done informational studies where I just answered a questionnaire each day for a week ( i think it was about my moisturizer if I remember correctly) and got a almost $300 compensation gift pack. Then I will do studies were I actually test stuff and get a random drugstore product. I'm always happy with whatever I receive though. If I didn't sign up for the Loreal testing panel I wouldn't have a lot of the higher end products they have. I think my favorite comp they send out are these Lancome palettes. I've gotten 3 now in the almost 2 1/2 years I've been doing the testing panel.

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've tried figuring this out too. And I think it depends on the questionnaire/survey questions, the length of study, and how many questionnaires you have to fill out for that study.
Some questionnaires only asks you to agree or disagree on certain aspects of the product. The lipstick was long lasting, agree or disagree.... the mascara did not smudge, agree or disagree... etc. Some questionnaires are more detailed and asks you to type out stuff or describe.
I once did a lipstick study in november, 2 lipsticks, 3 days each and the comp cost about $20.
Some of the girls here did another lipstick study in December, 2 lipsticks, 5 days each and the comp cost about $55.

These are just based on my observations. Maybe they're actually random. Haha.

I wonder if it does have to do with the number of times you have to return to complete a survey, kind of like what @roxgirl08 suggested. If you had to complete a survey every day for a week, that's 5-7 separate points of contact and 5-7 different opportunities for you to fall off of the study. They probably have a high drop rate for participants in those studies, so they really appreciate the ones who stick with it. A longer study might only have 1 survey, so the number of participants who completed 100% of the surveys would be higher (obviously I'm just guessing). 

But like was already said.... it could just be random and we're grasping at straws. haha.


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody received test product for C14-70 study coming up on the 20th? Nothing yet for me.
Mine came in the mail today.  It looks like a great color match for me too.  Woohoo!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 17, 2014)

It does seem somewhat random. But, in general I have noticed if you are testing a drug store product; chances are high on a drug store comp. And if you're testing a higher-end product, a high-end comp. Because it def does not apply to length of time product is tested, necessarily.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 17, 2014)

I keep checking the site daily hoping there is another survey posted. Lol. I'm not desperate... Am I?!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I wonder if it does have to do with the number of times you have to return to complete a survey, kind of like what @roxgirl08 suggested. If you had to complete a survey every day for a week, that's 5-7 separate points of contact and 5-7 different opportunities for you to fall off of the study. They probably have a high drop rate for participants in those studies, so they really appreciate the ones who stick with it. A longer study might only have 1 survey, so the number of participants who completed 100% of the surveys would be higher (obviously I'm just guessing).

But like was already said.... it could just be random and we're grasping at straws. haha.
I did a gel eyeliner study where I had to use three different ones for three days each. There were three surveys (one at the end of using each liner) and I got a Baby Lips and a Maybelline mascara, so about $10-$12 of products. So I am not sure that the number of surveys plays any part. I did an informational survey that took 5 minutes to complete and received well over $30 worth of products.

Those are the only two comps I've gotten, but overall, I think it's just all pretty random. I've been a part of the panel for about a year and a half and have been following this thread for about a year and it seems pretty random.

I have a foundation study coming up, and I would LOVE to get one of the LancÃ´me palettes they've been sending out lately! *crossesfingers*


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 17, 2014)

The LancÃ´me palettes are my favorite comps!! It is fun, no matter what though and I enjoy the surprise.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep I love the surprises! What I dont like is we dont know the products we're testing, especially when it's in an unlabelled bottle/jar. I have mild acne and I tested a serum that I got to keep and it made my skin blemish-free and acne-free. Last month I finished the sample and now my skin is back to its problematic state.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

My test product for C14-92 is out for delivery &amp; my UPS guy is late! Dying to see what it is. I forgot what the survey was about, so it's going to be a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 17, 2014)

anybody get the comp for the true match foundation?

besides getting to keep the foundation lol. 

I wish the dashboard had some soft of tracking for "surveys completed/5" and the any and all completed surveys that will be sending out compensation. I get confused sometimes about which surveys count towards the 5 and which have a dedicated compensation (and whether the latter also counts for the former)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 17, 2014)

> anybody get the comp for the true match foundation? besides getting to keep the foundation lol.Â  I wish the dashboard had some soft of tracking for "surveys completed/5" and the any and all completed surveys that will be sending out compensation. I get confused sometimes about which surveys count towards the 5 and which have a dedicated compensation (and whether the latter also counts for the former)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm confused by "the 5" you're referring to...


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 17, 2014)

I received my test product for study c14-70 and it turns out it is an exact duplicate of a product I already use on a daily basis. Same color and everything. Ha ha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

> I'm confused by "the 5" you're referring to...


 I think it's 5 informational surveys? There's a certain type of survey &amp; when you complete 5 of them ypu receive compensation. I agree with you @gypsiemagic. I wish there was a place to keep track of those!


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my comp today for the night moisturizer study from a few weeks ago. Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara in Midnight and Loreal Double Extend Eye Illuminator Eyeliner in Black Crystal. Pretty happy with them both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 17, 2014)

> My test product for C14-92 is out for delivery &amp; my UPS guy is late! Dying to see what it is. I forgot what the survey was about, so it's going to be a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can tell ya if u want to know. My mom got hers the other day. U may want it to be a surprise which is why im asking first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anybody get the comp for the true match foundation?

besides getting to keep the foundation lol. 

I wish the dashboard had some soft of tracking for "surveys completed/5" and the any and all completed surveys that will be sending out compensation. I get confused sometimes about which surveys count towards the 5 and which have a dedicated compensation (and whether the latter also counts for the former)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't think I've ever gotten a comp for 5 surveys so that makes me wonder how many i've done. I should have kept better track, but over 2 1/2 years it's hard to remember lol. I hope i'm getting closer though!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

> I can tell ya if u want to know. My mom got hers the other day. U may want it to be a surprise which is why im asking first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just got mine! SUPER excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone have any idea what the actual product is? Message me. I'm curious!


----------



## splash79 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody received test product for C14-70 study coming up on the 20th? Nothing yet for me.

I was just coming to ask if anyone had received anything yet.


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was just coming to ask if anyone had received anything yet.
I got mine in the mail today. Regular USPS.


----------



## Wida (Mar 17, 2014)

I got mine today too - USPS


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I did a gel eyeliner study where I had to use three different ones for three days each. There were three surveys (one at the end of using each liner) and I got a Baby Lips and a Maybelline mascara, so about $10-$12 of products. So I am not sure that the number of surveys plays any part. I did an informational survey that took 5 minutes to complete and received well over $30 worth of products. Those are the only two comps I've gotten, but overall, I think it's just all pretty random. I've been a part of the panel for about a year and a half and have been following this thread for about a year and it seems pretty random. I have a foundation study coming up, and I would LOVE to get one of the LancÃ´me palettes they've been sending out lately! *crossesfingers*


 Yes!!! I will be ecstatic if we get a LancÃ´me palette! I don't even need more than one thing! Lol. But if we do get multiple items for a comp, I'd love to get makeup brushes too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

Really antsy to start using this product even though the study doesn't start until the 26th!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 18, 2014)

I received my test product for C14-70 today and it has a bad medicinal smell to it. Does anyone else's smell bad? I'm not usually sensitive to smells but this one seems pretty strong :-/


----------



## LMS605 (Mar 18, 2014)

I received my comp from the night cream study- super fast, thanks L'oreal! LancÃ´me l'extreme Mascara in black and a L'Oreal double Extend eye illuminator eyeliner in black quartz.


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my test product for C14-70 today and it has a bad medicinal smell to it. Does anyone else's smell bad? I'm not usually sensitive to smells but this one seems pretty strong :-/
I got mine last night, and it just smelled very "powdery," like that classic makeup scent. I do agree it smells strong, hopefully it just smells that way in the pan.


----------



## Wida (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my test product for C14-70 today and it has a bad medicinal smell to it. Does anyone else's smell bad? I'm not usually sensitive to smells but this one seems pretty strong :-/
Mine smells really strong too.  It smells just like a "medicated" one that I used to use when I was a teenager - the packaging is the same too.  It wasn't a L'Oreal owned brand though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my test product for C14-70 today and it has a bad medicinal smell to it. Does anyone else's smell bad? I'm not usually sensitive to smells but this one seems pretty strong :-/
Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine smells really strong too.  It smells just like a "medicated" one that I used to use when I was a teenager - the packaging is the same too.  It wasn't a L'Oreal owned brand though.
Yep, mine too.  Totally normal since that's how it smelled 15 years ago when I used it haha!  I recognized the scent and packaging right away.  At least the color looks like it will work for me.


----------



## traci0622 (Mar 18, 2014)

I had a survey and answered a few questions and it said the study was full. It didn't ask for my address or anything but the study is in my upcoming study schedule.  It is study s14-77 for4/8-4/22.  If anyone else gets into this study, can you message me to let me know what the study is for, so I can see if the study is relevant to me and if not I can cancel.  Thanks.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd like to know exactly what the pressed powder is as well so if anyone knows, pm me n let me know please. And i also noticed the strong scent. Btw, i dont have the numbers for the last mascara study but i wanted to ask that whoever is getting a comp from that one to let me know when and what you get. It'll be another week or two. Im usually the last to get comps so i like to know what i might be getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy testing ladies!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 18, 2014)

Just remember not to reveal specifics (even specific opinions) on a study that is currently in progress. After studies are over it's so fun to hear what other people think of the products and what people think they *actually* are!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 18, 2014)

I had a survey posted asking about sunscreen. And I was DQ'ed as always lol.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 18, 2014)

DQ'd from skincare study.  Better luck to all of you!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nothing for me! Maybe since I'm in the face product study.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I'm in!


 Love that show! Perfect GIF!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 18, 2014)

Saw a survey up and of course, with my luck the last couple of months just went through it 




 waiting to see where I would DQâ€‹...click...click...and then i'm in 



 
 
In fact I'm even excited at testing these!


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ummmm, ANNOYED!! How the heck do you DQ on gender? Don't they know our genders when they send us these surveys?

Lol...I almost find it comical that the third question in was gender, all by itself, and I DQ'd because I'm a girl.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 18, 2014)

> Ummmm, ANNOYED!! How the heck do you DQ on gender? Don't they know our genders when they send us these surveys? Lol...I almost find it comical that the third question in was gender, all by itself, and I DQ'd because I'm a girl.Â :clap


Me too lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummmm, ANNOYED!! How the heck do you DQ on gender? Don't they know our genders when they send us these surveys?

They probably have significantly more females than males on the test panel and once the survey is published on everyone's dashboard they can't remove it. At least they ask it at the beginning!! lol

When I was conducting research in grad school we used a similar system for our participant pool so I understand a few of their issues/glitches. However, that was a state school with funding issues and this is a huge corporation.. soooo... :/


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes! I had another prequal survey on my board and I didn't get DQ! Finally! With my luck, they will never do the study.


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 18, 2014)

I also got DQ'ed on how I apply it.. weird.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes! I had another prequal survey on my board and I didn't get DQ! Finally! With my luck, they will never do the study.
I got through this if/when, too! My luck is like yours, so yeah, probably won't happen lol.

I didn't get the other survey, but I have a study about to start, so I'm ok with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## czofkie (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a prequal for mascara study.  It said IF they do the study. lol


----------



## Lala599 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have no idea how, but I just qualified for BOTH skin care home studies...one is from 4/8-4/22, and the other is from 4/10-4/24...weird.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Ummmm, ANNOYED!! How the heck do you DQ on gender? Don't they know our genders when they send us these surveys? Lol...I almost find it comical that the third question in was gender, all by itself, and I DQ'd because I'm a girl.Â :clap


 That's exactly how i felt. I actually thought I was going to get through on this one.


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 18, 2014)

DQ'd on gender, lol.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummmm, ANNOYED!! How the heck do you DQ on gender? Don't they know our genders when they send us these surveys?

Lol...I almost find it comical that the third question in was gender, all by itself, and I DQ'd because I'm a girl. 




Same here. It was my first survey (minus the initial surveys when you first get your login info) so I wan't expecting to qualify but to DQ at that point was odd.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

I had something show up that was asking me to come to the NJ test facility three different day... I live in WI, so no thanks...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 18, 2014)

Just DQ from a prequalifier on the specific type of the brand of a product I use. Whew, that was a mouthful haha


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had something show up that was asking me to come to the NJ test facility three different day... I live in WI, so no thanks...
Yeah  I just got that one too. It must be a mistake and they sent it out to people who are just home study panelist on accident. I think it happened a few weeks ago too.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Yeah Â I just got that one too. It must be a mistake and they sent it out to people who are just home study panelist on accident. I think it happened a few weeks ago too.Â


 Oh yeah! I totally forgot that happened previously. Still so weird! Their system always seems so glitchy for a big company!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 18, 2014)

Their site has been down for maintenance for a couple of hours so they might be working on it.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 18, 2014)

i got it also and am a home study but i live in N J so i thought maybe they were desperate to finish a study. but its 2 hours away both ways so i declined whether it was real or not


----------



## wurly (Mar 19, 2014)

Trying to fill up a home study. Just got an email saying still openings available. Logged in and actually qualified for 2-part study beginning 4/8. Check your accounts!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Trying to fill up a home study. Just got an email saying still openings available. Logged in and actually qualified for 2-part study beginning 4/8. Check your accounts!

Agh. I'm really excited about the cosmetic study I have starting March 26 but since I qualified for it I haven't got a single darn survey.  I thought maybe it was because they don't want us to test anything else while trying this product but it's over before 4/8! Annoying.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agh. I'm really excited about the cosmetic study I have starting March 26 but since I qualified for it I haven't got a single darn survey.  I thought maybe it was because they don't want us to test anything else while trying this product but it's over before 4/8! Annoying. 
Yep, that's usually how it works. They don't want people testing multiple things at once and confounding the results, or having residual effects that transfer into a study that is scheduled immediately after.  Being patient stinks! I wish they'd have more informational surveys.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got all the way through a skin study qual only to be told the study is full now.  Oh poop.


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got all the way through a skin study qual only to be told the study is full now.  Oh poop. 
Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 19, 2014)

It always tells me I will get an email with my login credentials but I never receive them. 

I give up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erind61103 (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone in the 5 week hair care study right now actually enjoying the product? My hair looks and feels like a complete grease ball after I get out of the shower!! I know were lucky to be in these studies but I don't know how I am going to do 4 more weeks of this. Pony tails every day looks like...


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone in the 5 week hair care study right now actually enjoying the product? 
I am in it! But it's not a focus group, so I will let you know my opinions when the study is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just registered. So glad to have found this forum. So many great tips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Mar 19, 2014)

My product for the C14-70 study that starts tomorrow arrived yesterday and I already have thoughts.  My husband also had some thoughts, but his were of the "you bought MORE makeup?" variety.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes! I was qualified for a study to start on the 27th. STLU C14-115. Sweet! This will be my first one! I am excited ðŸŽ‰ Is anyone else in this study too?


----------



## czofkie (Mar 19, 2014)

me too!!  So excited!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

> anybody get the comp for the true match foundation? besides getting to keep the foundation lol.Â  I wish the dashboard had some soft of tracking for "surveys completed/5" and the any and all completed surveys that will be sending out compensation. I get confused sometimes about which surveys count towards the 5 and which have a dedicated compensation (and whether the latter also counts for the former)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine came Monday:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

anybody get the comp for the true match foundation?

besides getting to keep the foundation lol. 

I wish the dashboard had some soft of tracking for "surveys completed/5" and the any and all completed surveys that will be sending out compensation. I get confused sometimes about which surveys count towards the 5 and which have a dedicated compensation (and whether the latter also counts for the former)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine came Monday:





What was the study number on this one?  It's not the study that was in early March, right?  (I have absolutely no clue what kind of foundation I was testing on that!)


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm supposed to start STLU C14-70 HOME Cosmetic Study tomorrow and didn't receive the product....any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm supposed to start STLU C14-70 HOME Cosmetic Study tomorrow and didn't receive the product....any suggestions on what to do?


 Email them ASAP.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

> What was the study number on this one? Â It's not the studyÂ that was in early March, right? Â (I have absolutely no clue what kind of foundation I was testing on that!)


 It was C13-122 and it looks like you're safe because this one ended 2/19 lol!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay I finally had a study on my page! It seemed like everyone has surveys and I haven't had any all week. It was basically the final survey for a prequal I took a few weeks ago! 

On a side note, Does anyone else get super nervous when your about to click the continue button after each page?


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

I contacted them and got out of office reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would show up today. I qualified like a week ago.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What was the study number on this one?  It's not the study that was in early March, right?  (I have absolutely no clue what kind of foundation I was testing on that!)

It was C13-122 and it looks like you're safe because this one ended 2/19 lol! Ahhh, got it.  Shows how impatient I am for my comps!  MY STUDY JUST ENDED A WEEK AGO WHERE IS MY FREE STUFF???  Haha!  Patience.... I must learn patience.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 19, 2014)

> I contacted them and got out of office reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would show up today. I qualified like a week ago.


 I'm in this one as well. I got the test product on Monday. And I'm on the West Coast. L'Oreal being on the East Coast I figured they would be out of the office. But, you will hear back early am.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2014)

I got two comps today, one for the true match foundation which was loreal telescopic mascara and the 24hr lip stain, and the other for a survey which was million lashes and a lipstick which is kind of a fugly color. 

I also got my target beauty box today, which had butterfly lashes, so that is a lot of loreal mascara lol.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got two comps today, one for the true match foundation which was loreal telescopic mascara and the 24hr lip stain, and the other for a survey which was million lashes and a lipstick which is kind of a fugly color. 

I also got my target beauty box today, which had butterfly lashes, so that is a lot of loreal mascara lol.


I love the butterfly mascara! It's my current favorite (of this week, haha).


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I just registered. So glad to have found this forum. So many great tips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome! We are so glad to have another tester in our group!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I'm supposed to start STLU C14-70 HOME Cosmetic Study tomorrow and didn't receive the product....any suggestions on what to do?


 I just received mine a couple days ago. You may get it today. That has happened to me before. I live in the Southeast btw.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I love the butterfly mascara! It's my current favorite (of this week, haha).

Target did another beauty box?? How come I didn't know about this?!??


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got makeup for the study starting today.... thank god! I want that comp lol


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 20, 2014)

Just DQ'd on a cosmetics home study that I pre-qualified for. I hate that!!


----------



## girlyfashionita (Mar 20, 2014)

I registered on Tuesday with the test panel and I emailed them yesterday and I still did not get a response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long did it take you guys to get your email with your ID and pin?


----------



## BSquared (Mar 20, 2014)

DQ'd on skin type, age, or ethnicity!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 20, 2014)

DQ on skin type.


----------



## juli8587 (Mar 20, 2014)

Qualified for hair study


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *girlyfashionita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I registered on Tuesday with the test panel and I emailed them yesterday and I still did not get a response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long did it take you guys to get your email with your ID and pin?
I've been doing the same thing, trying to register and emailing them... nothing... it's been over a week so maybe they just aren't needing new people right now?


----------



## girlyfashionita (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been doing the same thing, trying to register and emailing them... nothing... it's been over a week so maybe they just aren't needing new people right now?
At least I'm not the only one. I hope they accept us or at least respond soon


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dq on foundation type


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 20, 2014)

DQ on foundation type too.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2014)

DQ'd on a hair one..."are you already booked for a study" I knew being honest would kick me out lol but they really shouldn't put that temptation and already know


----------



## lovepink (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my compensation for the mascara study I did that ended 3/11/14.  This was the fastest I ever got compensation especially considering I am on the West Coast!
 


 Gloss is 155 Spicy Mauve and the Eyeliner is 625 Scorching Brown.  Pretty happy since lippies and eye products are my favorites!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

How long was your study? I'm trying to get an idea of the compensation... I'm doing my first studies now!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How long was your study? I'm trying to get an idea of the compensation... I'm doing my first studies now!
It started on Tuesday March 4th and ended Tuesday March 11th so a week?  7 days?  not sure how exactly you want to count that! lol


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *girlyfashionita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I registered on Tuesday with the test panel and I emailed them yesterday and I still did not get a response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long did it take you guys to get your email with your ID and pin?
I registered last Thursday (I think) and got my id and pin either Monday or Tuesday this week.


----------



## girlyfashionita (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puzzlepopples* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I registered last Thursday (I think) and got my id and pin either Monday or Tuesday this week. 
Oh okay, thanks for letting me know. I guess I'll just have to be patient lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

> It started on Tuesday March 4th and ended Tuesday March 11th so a week? Â 7 days? Â not sure how exactly you want to count that! lol


 Wow, you got your compensation quickly! I'm in a one week study and five week... can't wait to see what I get! Plus I will continue using the hair product and foundation I'm testing after the study.... couldn't believe the foundation matched my skintone!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *girlyfashionita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At least I'm not the only one. I hope they accept us or at least respond soon
I got a login  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! Hope you did as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Quick question: I made it all the way through the mascara study and I was on the last page of the consent form. I accidentally hit NO instead of YES. Of course it DQ me. Has anyone else done that? Has anyone tried to email them or call them and ask them what to do? I could not believe I did that!!! What should I do?


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 21, 2014)

> Quick question: I made it all the way through the mascara study and I was on the last page of the consent form. I accidentally hit NO instead of YES. Of course it DQ me. Has anyone else done that? Has anyone tried to email them or call them and ask them what to do? I could not believe I did that!!! What should I do?


 Are you on the mobile site? If so, log-in from a pc or iPad. It may still be there. Otherwise I am not sure.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 21, 2014)

I got my foundation for the study starting March 26 (C14-110), and I must say I am surprised at the type that it is. Also, in the container it looks really dark (like multiple shades too dark for me, darker than I am at my tannest in the summer), but I swatched it on my hand and it actually seems to be a decent match.


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 21, 2014)

That was the first thing I did. Unfortunately, it was goneðŸ˜¢


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Holy cow!  After 2 years, I finally managed to get into a study.  It's mascara.  I like mascara


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

> Holy cow! Â After 2 years, I finally managed to get into a study. Â It's mascara. Â I like mascaraÂ  :smilehappyyes:


 I am in the same boat as you lol! What is the study number?


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am in the same boat as you lol! What is the study number?
C14-100


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got my compensation for the foundation home study C14-58.

It's this:





L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector.  It's a great value, at $24.99 on Ulta's website.  I just... I don't know.  I don't use any anti-aging stuff, and I was hoping for cosmetics.

BUT, it was free, and I finally got to do a home study, so YAY!!!


----------



## hedgez (Mar 21, 2014)

DQ on mascara study that I was pre qualified for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you on the mobile site? If so, log-in from a pc or iPad. It may still be there. Otherwise I am not sure.
I sent them an email this morning and they replied immediately.  They re set the survey for me and I got in!  Nice to know they reply quickly and are willing to assist.


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my compensation for the foundation home study C14-58.

It's this:





L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector.  It's a great value, at $24.99 on Ulta's website.  I just... I don't know.  I don't use any anti-aging stuff, and I was hoping for cosmetics.

BUT, it was free, and I finally got to do a home study, so YAY!!!
I got the same comp yesterday.  I was expecting 2 items but I'm happy with the one since it is a higher value item


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hedgez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DQ on mascara study that I was pre qualified for







That happened to me 2 days ago.  Then this morning the survey showed up it my account again.  I took it the second time and realized my mistake and was able to get in.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

I wonder if there is a swap forum for the compensations? That would be awesome considering everything is a wonderful surprise. ðŸ˜


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I got my foundation for the study starting March 26 (C14-110), and I must say I am surprised at the type that it is. Also, in the container it looks really dark (like multiple shades too dark for me, darker than I am at my tannest in the summer), but I swatched it on my hand and it actually seems to be a decent match.


 I got mine too! Surprisingly, I know what it is and it's a product I was debating on trying. The color is too dark for me... And somewhat orangy. Lol. It will be a fun week!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 21, 2014)

> I wonder if there is a swap forum for the compensations? That would be awesome considering everything is a wonderful surprise. ðŸ˜


 Unfortunately there is not. The "fine print" you must agree to before being officially scheduled a study says that the public trading and selling of compensation products is not allowed.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if there is a swap forum for the compensations? That would be awesome considering everything is a wonderful surprise. ðŸ˜
It says in the consent forms (that no one ever reads, lol) that selling/trading compensation items isn't allowed. I think it's okay to do it discreetly but I don't think a public thread is a good idea. :/

Someone brought it up a few months ago.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> It says in the consent forms (that no one ever reads, lol) that selling/trading compensation items isn't allowed. IÂ think it's okay to do it discreetly but I don't think a public thread is a good idea. :/ Someone brought it up a few months ago.


 OMG! When I skimmed the consent form, I think I read it as the test products can't be sold or traded. Lol. How weird. Just goes to show I should probably read consent forms better. Haha.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG! When I skimmed the consent form, I think I read it as the test products can't be sold or traded. Lol. How weird. Just goes to show I should probably read consent forms better. Haha.
Hahaha, I'm imagining trying to sell someone a sketchy unlabeled lipstick or foundation. "Hey man, I don't know what it is but it could be something really really expensive...."


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 21, 2014)

> OMG! When I skimmed the consent form, I think I read it as the test products can't be sold or traded. Lol. How weird. Just goes to show I should probably read consent forms better. Haha.


 Ya, you read it correctly. They CAN'T be sold or traded.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Ya, you read it correctly. They CAN'T be sold or traded.


 Right. I meant that I thought only the test products couldn't be sold or traded. Not the comp.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol. Never mind I gotcha. Haha.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hahaha, I'm imagining trying to sell someone a sketchyÂ unlabeled lipstick or foundation. "Hey man, I don't know what it is but it could be somethingÂ really really expensive...."Â  :bandit: Â


 Ha. Yes! That's why I lol'd to myself when I read it. Lol. Makeup black market!


----------



## girlyfashionita (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a login  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! Hope you did as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I did too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It made my morning!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahh. Okay. Well, glad someone reads the consent forms. I skimmed over it to make sure there wasn't something weird in it lol.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 21, 2014)

Anybody else in the C14-115 study? I know one lady is already. Anyone else?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 21, 2014)

I gots my comp for the C14-67 mascara study today! Its been just a week and a half since it ended but i had a feeling it was in my mailbox today annnd tada!



L'oreal Colour Riche leGloss in Peach Fuzz Maybelline Master Smoky by Eyestudio in Black Smoke I'm pleased with this comp. I actually started to buy the master smoky the other day. It was on clearance so im guessing as far as worth goes, this comp isnt the most expensive but i like the two products. I dont mind how much the comps are worth. I just love getting em! I'm pleased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amorgb (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my compensation for the foundation home study C14-58.

It's this:





L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector.  It's a great value, at $24.99 on Ulta's website.  I just... I don't know.  I don't use any anti-aging stuff, and I was hoping for cosmetics.

BUT, it was free, and I finally got to do a home study, so YAY!!!

I got mine today too!  Looks like they're starting to send out the comps really fast, which is great.  I was hoping for cosmetics too (was really hoping for a Baby Lips because I'm in love with them and want them all), but I'm excited to get to try this because I wouldn't normally pick it up on my own.  And I looooooove the bottle haha!


----------



## wels5711 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my foundation for the study starting March 26 (C14-110), and I must say I am surprised at the type that it is. Also, in the container it looks really dark (like multiple shades too dark for me, darker than I am at my tannest in the summer), but I swatched it on my hand and it actually seems to be a decent match.
me too when I looked at it I thought no way I can make this work but I quickly applied a light layer and I think it might be a match especially in the summer


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> me too when I looked at it I thought no way I can make this work but I quickly applied a light layer and I think it might be a match especially in the summerÂ


 I swatched it on the back of my hand because it looked waaaaaay too dark. It actually doesn't look super horrible. A couple shades too dark, but I'm thinking maybe I can use a translucent powder over it and with some blending, I could make it work. I wish I would have gotten this during the summer! Would have been perfect!


----------



## jdobek (Mar 21, 2014)

> Quick question: I made it all the way through the mascara study and I was on the last page of the consent form. I accidentally hit NO instead of YES. Of course it DQ me. Has anyone else done that? Has anyone tried to email them or call them and ask them what to do? I could not believe I did that!!! What should I do?


I Happened to me once. By the time they get back to my email the study was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone in the 5 week hair care study right now actually enjoying the product? My hair looks and feels like a complete grease ball after I get out of the shower!! I know were lucky to be in these studies but I don't know how I am going to do 4 more weeks of this. Pony tails every day looks like... 
@erind61103 Yeah, me too! I liked it on first use, but after a couple I'm looking a bit greasy. I hope the 2nd product is better!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my foundation for the study starting March 26 (C14-110), and I must say I am surprised at the type that it is. Also, in the container it looks really dark (like multiple shades too dark for me, darker than I am at my tannest in the summer), but I swatched it on my hand and it actually seems to be a decent match.


I got mine too for my study (C14-105) which also starts March 26, and like the last foundation study, it is way too dark and way too red for me (I swatched it on my hand as well). I should have picked the lighter shade to try even though the picture looked at least 3 shades too light for me, and the picture of the one I got only looked about 1 shade too dark and a bit red. Oh well, it's free. I'm also quite surprised at the type of product it is. It is NOT what I was expecting at all!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got mine too for my study (C14-105) which also starts March 26, and like the last foundation study, it is way too dark and way too red for me (I swatched it on my hand as well). I should have picked the lighter shade to try even though the picture looked at least 3 shades too light for me, and the picture of the one I got only looked about 1 shade too dark and a bit red. Oh well, it's free. I'm also quite surprised at the type of product it is. It is NOT what I was expecting at all!
For our study, we didn't even get pictures to choose from it just said something like: are you willing to wear the shade "nude" yes/no. That's it LOL, so we had no choice. I was pleasantly surprised when it was such a good match.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For our study, we didn't even get pictures to choose from it just said something like: are you willing to wear the shade "nude" yes/no. That's it LOL, so we had no choice. I was pleasantly surprised when it was such a good match.

I think I got a choice because I'm black and black skin tone varies a lot more than white skin tone in general. I am one of 7 black kids in my family, and not any of us have the same skin tone, even my youngest sisters who are twins!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I think I got a choice because I'm black and black skin tone varies a lot more than white skin tone in general. I am one of 7 black kids in my family, and not any of us have the same skin tone, even my youngest sisters who are twins!


 That's super interesting! There's not too many black people where I live, but we have a large Hispanic population. I always noticed that their skin tones vary a ton. I talk to quite a few different Mexican families at work and they can be as light as me with a mild tan and go to being as dark as a lighter skinned black person! It's crazy. And that's all in the same family. With my family, were all pretty much the same shade of pasty white. Haha.


----------



## jadorecouture (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my C14-105 study foundation compact. You can read the label. It says L'Oreal TrueMatch Mineral Gentle Mineral Powder. It appears to be a cream so I have a feeling the label is incorrect and was used for convenience. So I guess the comp will be drugstore...?


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jadorecouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my C14-105 study foundation compact.  So I guess the comp will be drugstore...?

No one knows!  But it is much more common to get drugstore comp than high end, as you can see from other posters. Based on what they've been sending out lately I'd keep your expectations around a DS mascara and DS lipstick.


----------



## erind61103 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Just got my compensation for the foundation home study C14-58. It's this:
> 
> L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector. Â It's a great value, at $24.99 on Ulta's website. Â I just... I don't know. Â I don't use any anti-aging stuff, and I was hoping for cosmetics. BUT, it was free, and I finally got to do a home study, so YAY!!!


 I don't normally use them too, but I started applying this under my moisturizer and I really like it! It gives my skin a very smooth texture. Like you said, it's free, so can't complain too much!!


----------



## Billie71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes I am in ~~C14-115 study!! Super excited!!


----------



## Dancerina (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my foundation as well and as some of you have said, it is way too dark. However, I'm just going to use it as a contour.


----------



## butterkup (Mar 23, 2014)

I just received my product for STLU C14-110, and I absolutely love the product/shade. I tested a small amount, and it matches perfectly. I really wish I know what the product was!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

> I just received my product for STLU C14-110, and I absolutely love the product/shade. I tested a small amount, and it matches perfectly. I really wish I know what the product was!


 I'm about 99% sure I know what the product is. Pm me after the testing is done and I'll let you know! It's technically supposed to be a "blind" study from what I understand (which is why everything is unlabeled) so I don't wanna spoil the test for you!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 23, 2014)

> @erind61103 Â Yeah, me too! I liked it on first use, but after a couple I'm looking a bit greasy. I hope the 2nd product is better!


 I'm in this also. I'm not feeling greasy at all, but I have such thick hair that it takes a lot for my hair to ever look greasy. I would recommend maybe cutting back on how much you use and start with applying it at your ends. I feel a lot of cleansing conditioner brands tell you too use to much.


----------



## LillyT (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a pretty random question.

I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. I CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able to enter the survey from my L'Oreal account or do I have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a pretty random question.

I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. I CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able to enter the survey from my L'Oreal account or do I have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study.
I've only done one study with them previously and it was BEFORE they changed the site, but back then I believe I was able to get to my surveys from my L'Oreal account page. I'm not sure if you can now that they changed the system, so hopefully someone who has done a more recent study can tell you for sure.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 23, 2014)

I have



> I have a pretty random question. I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. IÂ CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able toÂ enter theÂ survey from my L'Oreal account or do IÂ have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study. I have had both. Where the survey link is sent via email only. However, I would bet that the link if it is sent via email, it would still be open later.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 23, 2014)

> I have
> 
> 
> > I have a pretty random question. I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. IÂ CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able toÂ enter theÂ survey from my L'Oreal account or do IÂ have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study. I have had both. Where the survey link is sent via email only. However, I would bet that the link if it is sent via email, it would still be open later.
> ...


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 23, 2014)

> I have a I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. IÂ CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able toÂ enter theÂ survey from my L'Oreal account or do IÂ have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study.


 And what time zone are you in?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jadorecouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my C14-105 study foundation compact. You can read the label. It says L'Oreal TrueMatch Mineral Gentle Mineral Powder. It appears to be a cream so I have a feeling the label is incorrect and was used for convenience. So I guess the comp will be drugstore...?

Comp is usually drugstore unless otherwise noted.


----------



## Belvedere1982 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am in the Mascara study as well; Yay ; )


----------



## Belvedere1982 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone in the 14-008 hair home study?


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 23, 2014)

What time zone are the surveys? I'm a little nervous because I have a survey from 8-8:30 on Wednesday for my first study. I'm in AZ so I better not have to get up at 5... That doesn't seem right.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 23, 2014)

> What time zone are the surveys? I'm a little nervous because I have a survey from 8-8:30 on Wednesday for my first study. I'm in AZ so I better not have to get up at 5... That doesn't seem right.


 They use Eastern Time usually. Did yours say ET or anything?


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 23, 2014)

> What time zone are the surveys? I'm a little nervous because I have a survey from 8-8:30 on Wednesday for my first study. I'm in AZ so I better not have to get up at 5... That doesn't seem right.


 The 8am/830 is typically a generic time. Used on all booked studies.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 23, 2014)

> I have a pretty random question. I'm in a study that starts in a few days that requires me to take a survey between 6am-9am on the second day. The instructions say I will get a link to the survey in my email, but I will be at work during those hours and I can't access email. IÂ CAN however access the L'Oreal site and get into my account. So my question is, will I be able toÂ enter theÂ survey from my L'Oreal account or do IÂ have to actually click the link in my email? I'm really hoping it will just be there in the "Incomplete Surveys" section, otherwise I will be kicked out of the study.


 It should be on your l'oreal account homepage. I believe mine was the last time i had to survey while in the study. You may want to email them just to be certain. Let them know. Theyre good to respond and help.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



They use Eastern Time usually. Did yours say ET or anything?
Yes, it does! I was confused about the 8-8:30 time slot but as @3gingers said, it's just a generic start time of the study! Thank you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The 8am/830 is typically a generic time. Used on all booked studies.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yes, it does! I was confused about the 8-8:30 time slot but as @3gingers said, it's just a generic start time of the study! Thank you.


 No prob


----------



## traci0622 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got a letter from L'oreal saying that the study s14-77 was overbooked and I couldn't participate in the study.  They sent me the Lancome Renergie lift multi-action reviva concentrate as a gift .  This retails for $122.  Not bad for not even doing anything!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 24, 2014)

> I just got a letter from L'oreal saying that the study s14-77 was overbooked and I couldn't participate in the study. Â They sent me the Lancome Renergie lift multi-action reviva concentrate as a gift . Â This retails for $122. Â Not bad for not even doing anything! Â


 That's terrible


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *traci0622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a letter from L'oreal saying that the study s14-77 was overbooked and I couldn't participate in the study.  They sent me the Lancome Renergie lift multi-action reviva concentrate as a gift .  This retails for $122.  Not bad for not even doing anything!  





Wow! That's probably much better comp than if you had done the study!!

I'm in love with my Lancome Vissionaire serum, so I bet this is great too!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my mascaras for the study that starts on the 27th. They're both full size which is nice! Gotta love their wrap job with electrical tape to mask the mascarasâ€¦ but I'm pretty sure I know what one of them is.. It's kind of hard to hide tube shape. I'm excited to start the study though!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 24, 2014)

> I got my mascaras for the study that starts on the 27th. They're both full size which is nice! Gotta love their wrap job with electrical tape to mask the mascarasâ€¦ but I'm pretty sure I know what one of them is.. It's kind of hard to hide tube shape. I'm excited to start the study though!


Yay! I am in the same study so maybe I will get mine tomorrow! I am excited.


----------



## Gchatt (Mar 24, 2014)

> I got my mascaras for the study that starts on the 27th. They're both full size which is nice! Gotta love their wrap job with electrical tape to mask the mascarasâ€¦ but I'm pretty sure I know what one of them is.. It's kind of hard to hide tube shape. I'm excited to start the study though!


 I am begining to get nervous because my products have not arrived yet....anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 24, 2014)

> I am begining to get nervous because my products have not arrived yet....anyone else in the same boat?


 I've once received my test products on the start day. Since someone else already received it today, I'm sureyours will arrive on the 25th or 26th latest.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am begining to get nervous because my products have not arrived yet....anyone else in the same boat?
It's only monday. The study doesn't start until Friday. You have plenty of time to get the products, I've received my study products as late as the day before one time.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 25, 2014)

Whoa, I got my comp for a 6 day study only 1 week after the study ended! That has to be a record. They sent me a bottle of Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Body Moisturizer and a pair of Maybelline tweezers. Sort of an odd comp, but I needed a new pair of tweezers so whatever!


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm surprised that there has not been, an informational survey in a while.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay! I received my products for the study! Are we suppose to return these? I didn't receive a return address to do so.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I received my products for the study! Are we suppose to return these? I didn't receive a return address to do so.
Unless it specifically says to return it (labels would be included) then you get to keep it! I've never done a study where you have to send anything back, but it does happen every now and then. Probably when they're trying to figure out how much product people tend to use.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you!! That's cool though. You get to keep the product and get a comp. That's a huge thumbs up!! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Kelli (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I received my products for the study! Are we suppose to return these? I didn't receive a return address to do so.
Probably not. Most of the time you don't have to, so if neither your original survey  nor the paper that came with the products mention having to return it, then you don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I've only seen maybe two times when people had to send products back in the last year or so.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 25, 2014)

> Unless it specifically says to return it (labels would be included) then you get to keep it! I've never done a study where you have to send anythingÂ back, but it does happen every now and then. Probably when they're trying to figure out how much product people tend to use.


 sorry meant to quote that. Lol. Awesome. Thank you!! That's cool though. You get to keep the product and get a comp. That's a huge thumbs up!! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 25, 2014)

> I just got a letter from L'oreal saying that the study s14-77 was overbooked and I couldn't participate in the study. Â They sent me the Lancome Renergie lift multi-action reviva concentrate as a gift . Â This retails for $122. Â Not bad for not even doing anything! Â


 how sad, however will you manage??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindsy Jacob (Mar 25, 2014)

is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?


 I am!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 25, 2014)

Me too! I am really excited to try it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?





> Me too! I am really excited to try it!


 If either of you have an idea of what the product is, you should PM me. Super curious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 25, 2014)

> is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?


 I am also! I can't wait to try it. My brows are gonna be on point for the next week.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in it too (Brows)


----------



## Lindsy Jacob (Mar 25, 2014)

I was playing with it and it's very sheer. barely any pigmentation. i thought it was like a pomade, but it really did nothing for my brows.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



If either of you have an idea of what the product is, you should PM me. Super curious!






Me three.  I really hope I can figure out what it is after the study is over.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



If either of you have an idea of what the product is, you should PM me. Super curious! 




  Quote:

Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me three.  I really hope I can figure out what it is after the study is over. 
My mom is in this one and I have a wild theory regarding what it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She sent me a pic and the packaging looked* very* similar to an existing product that is similar but different. If anyone wants to hear my theory PM me and after the study is over I'll share my thoughts.


----------



## LillyT (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lindsy Jacob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?
Me!


----------



## neeleywife (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lindsy Jacob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is anyone else testing out the eyebrow product?
i am!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 25, 2014)

Goodness! Hi, I'm Becky and I'm the only one NOT doing the brow study hahahaha


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 25, 2014)

Everyone report back when the study is over with what you think it is and all that jazz. I'm in he 5 week hair study and can't wait to talk about it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

> Goodness! Hi, I'm Becky and I'm the only one NOT doing the brow study hahahaha


 I was *supposed* to do it -- and then I somehow managed to DELETE IT FROM MY SCHEDULE! *Still* pissed about that.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 25, 2014)

Got my comp for the mascara study from a week or two ago - maybelline master smoky in blue blaze and l'oreal colour riche gloss in peach fuzz.


----------



## jaslyn (Mar 25, 2014)

> Everyone report back when the study is over with what you think it is and all that jazz. I'm in he 5 week hair study and can't wait to talk about it.


I'm in the same test can't wait to try it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 26, 2014)

Ladies, another study is possibly up on the site for you.  I just DQ'd from something I prequal'd earlier on.


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 26, 2014)

Boo, I DQ'd on skin color.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 26, 2014)

I DQ'd on "what do you use to aply your foundation?" 

WEIRD!!! And not fair because I use various methods (sponge, brush, fingers) , I didn't know which one to say!


----------



## LMS605 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks AngeBrooklyn!!! I checked the site after reading your post and got in the study!! Thanks for looking out for your friends


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 26, 2014)

> Â I DQ'd on "what do you use to aply your foundation?"Â  WEIRD!!! And not fair because I use various methods (sponge, brush, fingers) , I didn't know which one to say!


 This was my 1st survey to try, DQ - I use more than 1 method as well. Oh well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay!  Lol foundation studies seem to be my lucky charm lately, I just got into another one! 

Super excited!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LMS605* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks AngeBrooklyn!!! I checked the site after reading your post and got in the study!! Thanks for looking out for your friends
Of course!  MUTer's have got to stick together!


----------



## bergcd (Mar 26, 2014)

Do we usually get more compensation for foundation studys? Or does it just depend on the compensation?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bergcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we usually get more compensation for foundation studys? Or does it just depend on the compensation?

Foundation studies have generally yielded face wash or a mascara and a lip gloss for comp for me.

Speaking of foundation studies, mine started today, and even if I had wanted to wear it to work, it wouldn't have happened anyway because I was running so behind this morning I didn't even get a chance to comb my hair and had to wear a hat until I had my classroom set up and could get my coworker to watch the 1 kid in my class that was there while I was still setting up...

BUT, I do have it on now, and it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. It's not actually too dark on my face, it's just too red. But overall it seems okay. Most notable thing is that it is pretty darn transfer resistant. I tried to wipe some off with the rough side of a paper towel and surprisingly little came off. I wonder how it'll remove...


----------



## pasleyhd (Mar 27, 2014)

I just finished c14-70. It was my first time testing a product. I always DQ. I've been trying for over a year.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just finished the survey for study C14-70 (face powder) and i just want to say i will not be purchasing that product ever in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I just finished c14-70. It was my first time testing a product. I always DQ. I've been trying for over a year.


 Congrats! It shouldnt take long for us to get our comp. The last comp i received came just a week after testing ended!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just finished the survey for study C14-70 (face powder) and i just want to say i will not be purchasing that product ever in my life.




AGREED. I hated that freaking powder so much. The scent gave me constant headaches.


----------



## Belvedere1982 (Mar 27, 2014)

Curious if anyone else is in the Hair study 14-008 starting April 3rd ?


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so envious. I've been trying for over a year and never got through yet. I don't think I'm in loreal's ethnic demographic.


----------



## traci0622 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can we be in two studies at once if they are for different products?  Foundation and mascara?  Thanks!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *traci0622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can we be in two studies at once if they are for different products?  Foundation and mascara?  Thanks!
I think usually they try to keep people in one study at a time, but if for some reason you have qualified for more than one or it's letting you continue to take surveys I wouldn't worry about it. If it was an obvious mistake, like you're supposed to be testing two types of mascaras at once, I would contact them.

Since 2014 they seem to have pushed out a lot more studies than usual and I wonder if they are more relaxed on multiple studies at once than they were before.


----------



## splash79 (Mar 27, 2014)

I liked how the powder for the C14-70 study performed, but couldn't get past the scent.  Even my husband asked me what I had put on my face, over an hour after I applied the powder, because he could smell it.  Really horrid.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow that powder sounds awful! Blech


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 27, 2014)

Ladies! Check your email/accounts! I just got an email about a study I pre-qualified for. I logged into my account, took the survey, and qualified! It's study C14-114. So excited.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 27, 2014)

Just finished the face powder study and got into a mascara study I had prequalifed for! The testing gods are smiling on me after months of nothing.


----------



## splash79 (Mar 27, 2014)

I got DQ for study C14-114.  Bummer.


----------



## kriishu (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got DQ for study C14-114.  Bummer.
Buuu.. to me it said that quota is full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

Got into the c14-114 mascara study this am! And finished the powder c14-70 study. I actually received the exact product from my gf when she bought the wrong color for herself. I like the product to be used over my liquid foundation, to set it. But hated using it alone. They asked if I'd be willing to test the product on its own without my liquid foundation. The study made me dread getting ready in the am. I'm totally just going to chuck these products today. Ugh.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 27, 2014)

So it sounds the like powder was a bust. Now that the study is over, does anyone know what it was?? I didn't realize many drugstore powders were scented?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't qualified for a study in forever.. probably close to a year.. and I just got into a mascara study!! Wooo hoooo! was starting to think I'd never qualify again lol


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

> So it sounds the like powder was a bust. Now that the study is over, does anyone know what it was?? I didn't realize many drugstore powders were scented?Â


 Is it safe to say now? Last time I kinda jumped the gun and got a little backlash for it. Tell you what, I'll just pm you.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2014)

Di



> Is it safe to say now? Last time I kinda jumped the gun and got a little backlash for it. Tell you what, I'll just pm you.


 If you took the survey and that time period has ended, it's safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it safe to say now? Last time I kinda jumped the gun and got a little backlash for it. Tell you what, I'll just pm you.
I got your PM -- thanks! I wasn't in the study, I'm just trying to figure out what powder to avoid, lol.

In my opinion once the study is over there's nothing wrong with discussing it, but I can see how L'oreal would prefer to keep it confidential... so I guess playing it safe is a smart route. Especially since the "competitor" might be interested in knowing that Loreal is so interested in their product...


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 27, 2014)

> Di If you took the survey and that time period has ended, it's safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wasn't sure if it was smarter to wait till this evening for other people to have a chance to complete their questionnaire. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 27, 2014)

> I wasn't sure if it was smarter to wait till this evening for other people to have a chance to complete their questionnaire. ðŸ˜‰


If they have all day to take it then IMO it's best to wait for tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wasn't sure if it was smarter to wait till this evening for other people to have a chance to complete their questionnaire. ðŸ˜‰
We have til the end of the day to complete the questionnaire's.  I haven't taken mine yet, but I already know what it is and agree with you that it's going in the garbage lol.


----------



## girlyfashionita (Mar 27, 2014)

disqualified for skincare study


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 27, 2014)

oh qualified again for another one, surprised! i am always up for testing skincare, so this should be interesting!

although who knew there were so many makeup studies going on right now, haven't gotten any of those qualifiers all have been for skincare...DQed on most anyway lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 27, 2014)

No surveys for me, probably because I'm in a study right now.


----------



## tessak (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone else already take the survey about the brow product? Quickest one ever. That was to the point...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 28, 2014)

> Anyone else already take the survey about the brow product? Quickest one ever. That was to the point...


 They weren't joking around with that one. Lol


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else already take the survey about the brow product? Quickest one ever. That was to the point...
Yup, that was easy! Lol.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got an email... "To show our APPRECIATION   for your dedication, L'Oreal USA's Consumer Program has established a new GIVEAWAY drawing to be conducted at the end of each month where TWO lucky consumers (one locally and one in our home program) will receive either a large tote or gift basket filled with Personal Care and Beauty products. "

Cool! It would be awesome if some of us would win!


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got an email from L'oreal




Goodies!!! Fingers crossed, how exciting


----------



## erind61103 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sordid we ever figure out what that compressed powder was with the strong scent? I honestly liked the coverage it gave me. I would be interested to know the brand if anyone figured it out?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sordid we ever figure out what that compressed powder was with the strong scent? I honestly liked the coverage it gave me. I would be interested to know the brand if anyone figured it out?
It was Cover Girl.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 28, 2014)

Man I haven't gotten a survey in about a week. Boo!


----------



## LolaJay (Mar 28, 2014)

I got the e-mail too!!! I hope one of us wins soon!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 28, 2014)

> It was Cover Girl.


 Really? I thought it was maybeline!


----------



## SweetPea78 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *erind61103* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sordid we ever figure out what that compressed powder was with the strong scent? I honestly liked the coverage it gave me. I would be interested to know the brand if anyone figured it out?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was Cover Girl.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really? I thought it was maybeline!
Whatever it is..it's terrible. I've never used makeup with that strong of a scent. And I've used a lot of makeup throughout my years! LOL


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Whatever it is..it's terrible. I've never used makeup with that strong of a scent. And I've used a lot of makeup throughout my years! LOLÂ


 I used to have this fake tinker bell makeup when I was little. The smell reminded me of that!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

For those that tested the smelly pressed powder, was it just like a really weird artificial perfumey scent? I'm just curious because I have a covergirl loose powder foundation and it has a strange smell like that. It smells very cheap. I avoid using it as anything more than a backup if I run out of my other non-smelly stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm.... L'Oreal Consumer Testing has a FB page.  They posted the same info about the drawing, and someone asked how to enter the drawing each month.  L'Oreal replied saying that you have to "have one completed survey a month".

Not sure if this means you have to get all the way through the survey, or if a "Sorry but you don't meet the qualifications" works too.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm.... L'Oreal Consumer Testing has a FB page.  They posted the same info about the drawing, and someone asked how to enter the drawing each month.  L'Oreal replied saying that you have to "have one completed survey a month".

Not sure if this means you have to get all the way through the survey, or if a "Sorry but you don't meet the qualifications" works too.
I'm sure it includes disqualifications since the email says it's to reward people for their dedication. The email says that people were getting discouraged because they never qualified for anything (understandably).


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really? I thought it was maybeline!

I had a maybelline one too. I think the study included a few different types of powder, because you had to select one of four at the beginning of the survey.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 28, 2014)

Someone pm'd me that the powder was covergirl clean powder. Look it up. Oh and i hope one of us wins the goodie basket!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Someone pm'd me that the powder was covergirl clean powder. Look it up. Oh and i hope one of us wins the goodie basket!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, this is the powder I tested (528): http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod1880073 My powder had a number and my survey indicated there were 3 other powder product numbers.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 28, 2014)

> Yep, this is the powder I tested (528): http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod1880073 My powder had a number and my survey indicated there were 3 other powder product numbers.


 It's really quite troublesome, how good the reviews are. Lol. Scary.


----------



## SweetPea78 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those that tested the smelly pressed powder, was it just like a really weird artificial perfumey scent? I'm just curious because I have a covergirl loose powder foundation and it has a strange smell like that. It smells very cheap. I avoid using it as anything more than a backup if I run out of my other non-smelly stuff.
It had a medicinal scent. Almost like menthol. It was very strange.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 28, 2014)

I just did the 16 hour wear foundation "survey". Psh. I must say it was so short and there is a bit of gray area for the possible response


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did the 16 hour wear foundation "survey". Psh. I must say it was so short and there is a bit of gray area for the possible response 

Yes!


----------



## sprinkledonut (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, Im new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just did the powder study and I havent gotten any of these questionnaires everyone on here seems to be getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Actually, I havent gotten anything for about a week now. Is this normal? This is the first study I have done so not sure when to expect more opportunities to pop up


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I just did the 16 hour wear foundation "survey". Psh. I must say it was so short and there is a bit of gray area for the possible response


 I'm at work and rushed to get on break just for that?! Lol.


----------



## teamomof8 (Mar 29, 2014)

I never get the informational surveys or whatever they are called...do I need to do something special to get them? I only get the home study pre-quals...


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 29, 2014)

> I just did the 16 hour wear foundation "survey". Psh. I must say it was so short and there is a bit of gray area for the possible response


 Mine only asked if I wore it for 16 hours I said yes and it said the end..... im so confused


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Mine only asked if I wore it for 16 hours I said yes and it said the end..... im so confused


 Mine asked if it LASTED 16 hrs...


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 29, 2014)

> Mine only asked if I wore it for 16 hours I said yes and it said the end..... im so confused


 The survey asked if it, lasted 16 hours. We were supposed to wear it 16 hours, then report back on how many hours it lasted...


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 29, 2014)

I must have read it fast sigh.... at least I remembered to answer it.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 29, 2014)

> I must have read it fast sigh.... at least I remembered to answer it.


 No kidding! Ya, it is kind of an odd window to finish the survey in. I had to keep reminding myself all day.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 29, 2014)

> It had a medicinal scent. Almost like menthol. It was very strange.


 It actually reminded me of noxzema.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, I also said "yes" to it lasting, but I was expecting follow up questions, where I could go into more detail, like yes there was product still on my face, but it definitely didn't look as nice as it did when I first applied. But, no. Only one question. I wonder if the week long survey will be more indepth. Probably not. Maybe more questions, but probably not as detailed as I'd like.

I can see the advertisements now "98% of users say it lasts 16 hours!!!"


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a maybelline one too. I think the study included a few different types of powder, because you had to select one of four at the beginning of the survey.
Mine was definitely Maybelline Dream Wonder.


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I also said "yes" to it lasting, but I was expecting follow up questions, where I could go into more detail, like yes there was product still on my face, but it definitely didn't look as nice as it did when I first applied. But, no. Only one question. I wonder if the week long survey will be more indepth. Probably not. Maybe more questions, but probably not as detailed as I'd like.

*I can see the advertisements now "98% of users say it lasts 16 hours!!!"*
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 29, 2014)

I had that kind of question before... I totally felt the same way with how they would advertise it. I'm even more leery of 'claims' now lol


----------



## mj1980 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody know if Hair Study 14-008 is a 2 week or 5 week study? It starts on April 3.


----------



## mj1980 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Curious if anyone else is in the Hair study 14-008 starting April 3rd ? Â


 Yes! I am in the Home Hair Study CT14-108 that starts April 3. But, I have not received the test product yet, and study starts in 4 days! Have you received the test product? I've participated in many studies before, but I always received the study product about 1-1.5 weeks prior. Kinda worried it won't get here in time. Wonder if anyone else is in this study? :nixweiss:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mj1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I am in the Home Hair Study CT14-108 that starts April 3. But, I have not received the test product yet, and study starts in 4 days! Have you received the test product?
I've participated in many studies before, but I always received the study product about 1-1.5 weeks prior. Kinda worried it won't get here in time. Wonder if anyone else is in this study?






It's not uncommon to get the test product the day before or even the day the study starts, so don't worry yet.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in makeup study c14-114 that starts on the 2nd. Curious what kind the two products will be. Maybe I'll get them in the mail today! **wishful thinking**


----------



## Belvedere1982 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not uncommon to get the test product the day before or even the day the study starts, so don't worry yet.


Quote: Originally Posted by *mj1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I am in the Home Hair Study CT14-108 that starts April 3. But, I have not received the test product yet, and study starts in 4 days! Have you received the test product?
I've participated in many studies before, but I always received the study product about 1-1.5 weeks prior. Kinda worried it won't get here in time. Wonder if anyone else is in this study?




Hi there.  Nope I havent received yet.  I wouldnt be too worried , the past few studies I've done I havent received the product until 2 days or even 1 day before.  Do you remember how long the study is ?


----------



## page5 (Mar 31, 2014)

Did anyone win the giveaway? I was hoping one of us would be the lucky winner for March


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 31, 2014)

WOOOHOOO just got a home study !!  stlu  s14-81 starts on april 9th   im so excited !


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Are you on the mobile site? If so, log-in from a pc or iPad. It may still be there. Otherwise I am not sure.





> WOOOHOOO just got a home study !!Â  stluÂ  s14-81 starts on april 9thÂ Â  im so excited !


 no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 31, 2014)

did mine on my home pc. just checked on the fly as i was logging off and i did it standing up because i thought i was gonna get kicked at any moment lol  good luck ladies


----------



## BSquared (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



no survey for me




I haven't gotten a survey in like at least 2 weeks now. I think I DQ'd so much they gave up on me


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mj1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anybody know if Hair Study 14-008 is a 2 week or 5 week study? It starts on April 3.
Instructions say 3 weeks. And, my product arrived on Saturday, so maybe today you will receive yours.


----------



## kriskwon (Mar 31, 2014)

I never received any directions or questions on the powder study either.  I ended up contacting them to say I never received any info and they sent me a questionarre to fill out.


----------



## 3gingers (Mar 31, 2014)

> I never received any directions or questions on the powder study either.Â  I ended up contacting them to say I neverÂ received any infoÂ and they sent me a questionarre to fill out.


 You mean the survey? It was not posted on their site. It was emailed for the face powder study.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

My foundations for CL14-86 have been on a UPS truck for delivery SINCE 7 AM (EST).  I'm dyyyyyying I just want to see the pretties I'll be testing!


----------



## Lala599 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in for the skin study S14-78 that is from the 10th-24th. I don't even remember what it is for! I remember something about sunscreen...hoping the product comes soon!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 1, 2014)

> I'm in for the skin study S14-78 that is from the 10th-24th. I don't even remember what it is for! I remember something about sunscreen...hoping the product comes soon!


 Yes, it's a sunscreen


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got the mascaras for the study. The shape and color of the "A" product totally gives it away..


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the five week hair study.. Very happy to use my regular hair products for the next week!


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the mascaras for the study. The shape and color of the "A" product totally gives it away..
How can you see the color? Do you take the tape off? But it's pretty easy to guess what it is based off the shape!

Just a general question: do you all continue using the test products after the study?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Theyve announced the winners of the gift baskets on facebook. Someone is gettin all kinds of goodies! I'm so jealous! Go check it out guys.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you see the color? Do you take the tape off? But it's pretty easy to guess what it is based off the shape!

*Just a general question: do you all continue using the test products after the study?*
If I love it, absolutely! But the product I am currently testing is going the the trash after I take my final survey tomorrow. Sometimes you test winners...othertimes, not so much.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 1, 2014)

Heres one of the gift bags. It wouldnt let me save the pic of the other one.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2014)

> How can you see the color? Do you take the tape off? But it's pretty easy to guess what it is based off the shape! Just a general question: do you all continue using the test products after the study?


 I agree, if I love it, I'll use it.. If not (like an acne treatment that was aaaaaawful for my skin) then nope, it goes in the garbage! Most of the time I enjoy the product so I can keep it in my rotation of options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kirstenholly (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:   Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My foundations for CL14-86 have been on a UPS truck for delivery SINCE 7 AM (EST).  I'm dyyyyyying I just want to see the pretties I'll be testing!

 

Im in the C14-86 study as well! How did you get ahold of your tracking number for UPS?


----------



## mj1980 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Hi there.Â  Nope I havent received yet.Â  I wouldnt be too worried , the past few studies I've done I havent received the product until 2 days or even 1 day before.Â  Do you remember how long the study is ?Â


 Thanks for the reply *Belvedere1982* and *KeepOnSingin*. I received the test product today. *Belvedere1982*, The study last for 3 weeks. But honestly, I don't think there is enough product to last the entire 3 weeks. We will see! Hope you also received your test product!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kirstenholly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:   Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My foundations for CL14-86 have been on a UPS truck for delivery SINCE 7 AM (EST).  I'm dyyyyyying I just want to see the pretties I'll be testing!

 

Im in the C14-86 study as well! How did you get ahold of your tracking number for UPS?


@kirstenholly I signed up for a (free) service called UPS MyChoice.  Any time I have a package coming via UPS, they send me an email the day before it's due to be delivered that includes the tracking number.  Here's a link for more info!

http://www.ups.com/mychoice/


----------



## kirstenholly (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My foundations for CL14-86 have been on a UPS truck for delivery SINCE 7 AM (EST).  I'm dyyyyyying I just want to see the pretties I'll be testing!
@magicalmomI signed up for MyChoice yesterday and JUST received a delivery alert email. Thanks for your quick reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited for the study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a my choice email expecting a delivery for tomorrow, it should be the second cleansing conditioner. Can't wait to smell it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Yay!  Cant wait to hear what you think of the foundations (after the study, of course)!


----------



## erind61103 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I'm in the five week hair study.. Very happy to use my regular hair products for the next week!


 Amen!!!!!!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Apr 2, 2014)

I just finished C14-92 today, and I'm dying to know what the product was that I was testing. I loved it! If any other ladies were in on the C14-92 study (the eyebrow product one) have figured out what the product was, could you pretty please PM me and let me know?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished C14-92 today, and I'm dying to know what the product was that I was testing. I loved it! If any other ladies were in on the C14-92 study (the eyebrow product one) have figured out what the product was, could you pretty please PM me and let me know? 





Same here, I think we all want to know what the product was!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 2, 2014)

I had a new survey and dq'd on gender.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 2, 2014)

> I had a new survey and dq'd on gender.


 I had the same, but it was the one that was already up a while back. And I was in it, it started April 10th and went for 2 weeks. It no longer shows in my schedule and yet was a survey for me to take. And now I DQ. So, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished C14-92 today, and I'm dying to know what the product was that I was testing. I loved it! If any other ladies were in on the C14-92 study (the eyebrow product one) have figured out what the product was, could you pretty please PM me and let me know? 




I just finished too! I also liked the product. I'm glad there's lots of product in there so I can keep using it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 2, 2014)

> I just finished too! I also liked the product. I'm glad there's lots of product in there so I can keep using it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I may be the only one who hated it. Could not get it to show up on my skin no matter how hard I tried! Maybe I had a different product.


----------



## korsis (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol! I dq' d on the question if I'm male or female!!! Loooool didn't know they even have male members?


----------



## neeleywife (Apr 2, 2014)

does anyone know what the eyebrow product was? super curious


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neeleywife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know what the eyebrow product was? super curious
No idea...but into the garbage it went. It did not work for me at all.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I may be the only one who hated it. Could not get it to show up on my skin no matter how hard I tried! Maybe I had a different product.


 It worked amazing on my brows except where my skin was where they are sparse. So it worked awesome on like 2/3 of my brows, lol. Also couldn't get it to stick to my skin.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 2, 2014)

DQ on type of product.  Darn it!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ on type of product.  Darn it! 
Same here.


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you see the color? Do you take the tape off? But it's pretty easy to guess what it is based off the shape!

Just a general question: do you all continue using the test products after the study?
I could see the color of the tube once I removed the wand.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 2, 2014)

If and when! Woo hoo lol


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 2, 2014)

I got an if and when for foundation.


----------



## Lala599 (Apr 2, 2014)

DQ'd on the foundation


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 2, 2014)

Those gift baskets, look amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just got an "if and when" on last survey up! I hope i get in this one. Havent tested this type of product before. I'm excited. I guess no one here won a gift bag?


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 2, 2014)

Finished my testing today for the foundation! Now to wait for the comp... Lol. I also DQ'd on a prequal.


----------



## Wida (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay! Just got an if or when on foundation!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 2, 2014)

Got the if and when, but DQ'd on brand!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the if and when, but DQ'd on brand!
Yep me too.

Can someone pm me and let me know the foundation for C14-110? I really liked it and would like to get a slightly lighter color.


----------



## missionista (Apr 2, 2014)

DQ'd for 2 things this morning...


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 2, 2014)

> DQ on type of product. Â Darn it!Â


 Same here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2014)

Finished C14-100 today (the mousse foundations)..I liked both products about equally. Did anyone else do this study and have a preference?

Super happy that they sent full sizes, I won't have to buy foundation for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Yep me too. Can someone pm me and let me know the foundation for C14-110? I really liked it and would like to get a slightly lighter color.


 Dream matte mousse.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 3, 2014)

I just got an email with a follow up survey for a nail survey I did in 2013 (the one with the AMAZING comp, I think). Counts towards the 5 informational surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's 4 for me, possibly 5!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2014)

> I just got an email with a follow up survey for a nail survey I did in 2013 (the one with the AMAZING comp, I think). Counts towards the 5 informational surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's 4 for me, possibly 5!


 Yup, that was the survey! We got really, really spoiled on that one with the comp. I'm still using most of it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email with a follow up survey for a nail survey I did in 2013 (the one with the AMAZING comp, I think).

Counts towards the 5 informational surveys.




I think that's 4 for me, possibly 5!
I love that it counts as a survey!  No idea what # I'm up to though.


----------



## Griffin (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here.

I just received S14-78 in the mail, pretty excited to try it. Will we get compensated for C14-110 (the foundation one)? The sheet for the sunscreen study says we will be compensated, but for the foundation didn't say it anywhere on there. Just wondering because these are the first ones I've ever done.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hi, I'm new here. I just received S14-78 in the mail, pretty excited to try it. WillÂ we get compensated for C14-110 (the foundation one)?Â The sheet for the sunscreen study says we will be compensated, but for the foundation didn't say it anywhere on there. Just wondering because these are the first ones I've ever done.


 Yes, we will get compensated for the foundation study.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email with a follow up survey for a nail survey I did in 2013 (the one with the AMAZING comp, I think).

Counts towards the 5 informational surveys.



I think that's 4 for me, possibly 5!

Me too! I was thinking I was getting up there...let's hope!!

Also, did anyone else do the study C14-105? I would love to know what the product was because it was awesome, other than being a little off in color!


----------



## Dahll (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Heres one of the gift bags. It wouldnt let me save the pic of the other one.
Looks like face candy



 What's their Facebook link?


----------



## Krystan (Apr 4, 2014)

DANG just had a survey on lipstick, 
DQd on what type of lipstick I use most often


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DANG just had a survey on lipstick, 
DQd on what type of lipstick I use most often
Yep me too!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 4, 2014)

I got in! yay!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in! yay!!!





me too!!!  whoooo hooooo!  i picked the right choices haha


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2014)

DQ on makeup survey.  Well, even if I'm DQ'ing a lot, it's great that they seem to be doing a lot of studies right now.  Fingers crossed on the next one.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DANG just had a survey on lipstick, 
DQd on what type of lipstick I use most often
Same here!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 4, 2014)

Can't wait to start seeing some of the comps. Some should be rolling in soon.


----------



## Rachael1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know what foundations were tested in CT14-064 from early march? I really want to see if they come in lighter


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the mascaras for the study. The shape and color of the "A" product totally gives it away..

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you see the color? Do you take the tape off? But it's pretty easy to guess what it is based off the shape!

Just a general question: do you all continue using the test products after the study?


Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I love it, absolutely! But the product I am currently testing is going the the trash after I take my final survey tomorrow. Sometimes you test winners...othertimes, not so much.

I'm doing that mascara one too.  The first one is obvious especially because it's my all time fav mascara and I'd recognise it anywhere.  I have a good idea what the second one is...a way more expensive "high end" brand.  I hate it.  That one will be trashed for sure but  I'll be keeping the first one.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing that mascara one too.  The first one is obvious especially because it's my all time fav mascara and I'd recognise it anywhere.  I have a good idea what the second one is...a way more expensive "high end" brand.  I hate it.  That one will be trashed for sure but  I'll be keeping the first one.
Yeah, I have been really happy with it. I used it about 5 years ago and never repurchased, but I think it's one of my favorites I've ever tried! Could you tell me what the other one is after the study?


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I have been really happy with it. I used it about 5 years ago and never repurchased, but I think it's one of my favorites I've ever tried! Could you tell me what the other one is after the study?
I'll tell you what I suspect it is and I'll confirm when it's done.  

I think it's Lancome Hypnose...the fiber kind.  I despise fiber mascara and this one flakes something fierce.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 5, 2014)

@DonnaD Interesting... I actually think there might be different mascaras in the study because that isn't what mine looks like at all!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD Interesting... I actually think there might be different mascaras in the study because that isn't what mine looks like at all!
Let me know what yours turns out to be.  Tag me so I'll know you posted your answer and I won't have to wade through 30,000 new posts to see it


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me know what yours turns out to be.  Tag me so I'll know you posted your answer and I won't have to wade through 30,000 new posts to see it 




Will do


----------



## Vomitrocious (Apr 5, 2014)

What was the brow product for c14-92? I know what it's a direct dupe of, but I want it in a darker shade for more dramatic days. How are the comps for eyebrow product studies usually?


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm interested in the brow product identity too! It was too sheer for me, but nice otherwise.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 5, 2014)

I would also be interested in knowing the brow product. I wasn't in the study, but I am always on the look out for an hg brow products.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 5, 2014)

> What was the brow product for c14-92? I know what it's a direct dupe of, but I want it in a darker shade for more dramatic days. How are the comps for eyebrow product studies usually?


 The comps always vary. I don't think there's ever any rhyme or reason to them, from what I can tell. I've seen people get a ton of stuff for just doing a survey, and then before when I did a test, I got a comp of drugstore mascara and travel sized eye makeup remover.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 5, 2014)

I think it does mention something about that in the fine print when you sign a release after you qualify for a study. And I don't think you're supposed to advertise your channel...I could be wrong. I think in your signature is ok tho?

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynn0820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey everyone, so i recently signed up for the Loreal test panel from home because i live in California. But anyways i am a Youtuber (youtube.com/evelynn0820) and i am wondering if im allowed to review these products on my channel? Or does it say somewhere on their terms &amp; conditions that i cant? I would really like to share these products with my viewers !


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I think it does mention something about that in the fine print when you sign a release after you qualify for a study. And I don't think you're supposed to advertise your channel...I could be wrong. I think in your signature is ok tho?


 Ohh okay thanks i will check once i qualify for a study.. And advertise my channel on the Loreal test panel or on here? Sorry haha im also new to this website i just signed up like an hour ago..


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynn0820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohh okay thanks i will check once i qualify for a study.. And advertise my channel on the Loreal test panel or on here? Sorry haha im also new to this website i just signed up like an hour ago..
The entire forum.

This will take you to the rules and regulations: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/terms-of-service


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 5, 2014)

> The entire forum. This will take you to the rules and regulations: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/terms-of-service


 Thank you!!!


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a question about this Loreal testing things, i signed up 3 days ago and im very excited but im still kind of confused on how this works? So you get the product and answer questions on the website? What exactly is the process like once you get the product in the mail?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynn0820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question about this Loreal testing things, i signed up 3 days ago and im very excited but im still kind of confused on how this works? So you get the product and answer questions on the website? What exactly is the process like once you get the product in the mail?
It kind of varies. Usually you'll test the product for x amount of days &amp; then respond to questionnaires on the website. They'll always send a sheet of paper with specific instructions for the study along with the product


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 5, 2014)

> It kind of varies. Usually you'll test the product for x amount of days &amp; then respond to questionnaires on the website. They'll always send a sheet of paper with specific instructions for the study along with the productÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh alright thanks i was just kind of scared to sign up for it because i thought it was like way more work and a harder process and since im only 18 i didn't want to be involved in too much but it sounds easy from what everyone is saying so far


----------



## bergcd (Apr 6, 2014)

Is anyone doing the foundation study c14-86???


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Looks like face candy  Â What's their Facebook link?


 https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2Fcheckpoint%2F&amp;_rdr Sorry it took so long to get back to you.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Looks like face candy  Â What's their Facebook link?


 Just type "l'oreal" into facebook search bar and it will be the first page to pop up. For some reason, the link i post


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright well i am VERY new to the Loreal test panel (3 days since i signed up) and i have NO clue of what DQ'd and "if and when" means Lol im here scrolling down through all the comments but i dont get it(x can anyone explain Haha sorryyyyy..


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 6, 2014)

> Alright well i am VERY new to the Loreal test panel (3 days since i signed up) and i have NO clue of what DQ'd and "if and when" means Lol im here scrolling down through all the comments but i dont get it(x can anyone explain Haha sorryyyyy..


 DQ is disqualified. If and when is a survey for a future study that you might qualify (aka prequalify) for * if and when * it even happens.


----------



## tessak (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vomitrocious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What was the brow product for c14-92? I know what it's a direct dupe of, but I want it in a darker shade for more dramatic days.

How are the comps for eyebrow product studies usually?

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm interested in the brow product identity too! It was too sheer for me, but nice otherwise.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would also be interested in knowing the brow product. I wasn't in the study, but I am always on the look out for an hg brow products.
I would like to know, too, if someone knows and is PMing people. I wanted to love it but could never get a smooth application.


----------



## Griffin (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynn0820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey everyone, so i recently signed up for the Loreal test panel from home because i live in California. But anyways i am a Youtuber (youtube.com/evelynn0820) and i am wondering if im allowed to review these products on my channel? Or does it say somewhere on their terms &amp; conditions that i cant? I would really like to share these products with my viewers !
I wanted to add that the products you'd receive for testing would not only be subject to a non-disclosure agreement, but they're also in blank packages or covered in tape to make them "generic". You don't know the brand that you're testing (although you can guess in some cases), and so that wouldn't be helpful to your viewers. If you really like a product and want to review it, I would suggest asking what product was in the study on here and buying it.

However, any compensation you get for these I'm pretty sure is fair game for review. Your compensation is what you get after completing any study or any five surveys about products you've tested for them. Comps come in the original brand packaging and I'm almost 100% positive you can review it because they are already released products that you can just buy in the store. Just remember to include an FTC disclaimer in the description of your video that says that you were sent them for free, but not for review.


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I wanted to add that the products you'd receive for testing would not only be subject to a non-disclosure agreement, but they're also in blank packages or covered in tape to make them "generic". You don't know the brand that you're testing (although you can guess in some cases), and so that wouldn't be helpful to your viewers. If you really like a product and want to review it, I would suggest asking what product was in theÂ study on here and buying it. However, any compensation you get for these I'm pretty sure is fair game for review. Your compensation is what you get after completing any study orÂ any five surveys about products you've tested for them. Comps come in the original brand packaging and I'm almost 100% positive you can review it because they are already released products that you can just buy in the store. Just remember to include an FTC disclaimer in the description of your video that says that you were sent them for free, but not for review.


 Thanks!!!!! That was VERY helpful, and i guess i could just review the products i get for doing the surveys instead and that way i wont get in trouble haha, thank you!


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 6, 2014)

> DQ is disqualified. If and when is a survey for a future study that you might qualify (aka prequalify) for * if and when * it even happens.


 Ohhh alright! Thanks


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 6, 2014)

> Thanks!!!!! That was VERY helpful, and i guess i could just review the products i get for doing the surveys instead and that way i wont get in trouble haha, thank you!


 Reviewing may also be hard bc you do t know what the formula is even when you know the product. They could be testing a new ingredient or a change in slight colors etc. I'd also be careful about giveaways of products you got in comps if that's something you'd consider, I know they don't allow selling/trading and not sure how that would work and if it's considered use for promotion.


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks i probably wont be showing the products then, and i am planning to keep the comp gift Lol i wouldnt want to give away things that i didnt buy with my own money i was just planning to do like reviews on them but maybe not..


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what time during the day they send you the survey to complete if you are in a study? This is my first, and I'm doing the sunscreen study. I was told I'd be emailed a survey today that needed to be completed by 11:59 EST today, but I haven't gotten it yet. I just logged into their website and my schedule shows as empty. I'm confused and a little concerned.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 6, 2014)

If you



> Does anyone know what time during the day they send you the survey to complete if you are in a study? This is my first, and I'm doing the sunscreen study. I was told I'd be emailed a survey today that needed to be completed by 11:59 EST today, but I haven't gotten it yet. I just logged into their website and my schedule shows as empty. I'm confused and a little concerned.


 If you are currently in a study, when you log-in it allows will no longer show. As in nothing will be in your schedule. Did you check your email? If they are emailing it, it would have been emailed early in am, typically.


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 6, 2014)

> If you If you are currently in a study, when you log-in it allows will no longer show. As in nothing will be in your schedule. Did you check your email? If they are emailing it, it would have been emailed early in am, typically.


 I did check my email, including my spam folder. I called the number on the instruction sheet that came with the test products and left a message, but I have no clue if anyone is actually there on weekends.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 6, 2014)

Ya,



> I did check my email, including my spam folder. I called the number on the instruction sheet that came with the test products and left a message, but I have no clue if anyone is actually there on weekends.[/qu Ya, that's odd then. it is always a possibility that they messed up, and it's supposed to be sent out a different day. Maybe, someone else on here is in it. I do not think they are around on wknds, it wouldn't hurt to shoot them an email as well.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 6, 2014)

> I did check my email, including my spam folder. I called the number on the instruction sheet that came with the test products and left a message, but I have no clue if anyone is actually there on weekends.


 I'm sorry, my response is in your quote. My phone is driving me nuts!


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry, my response is in your quote. My phone is driving me nuts!
Thanks for your help!  I went ahead and sent them an email also, so I'll see what happens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 6, 2014)

> Thanks for your help!Â  I went ahead and sent them an email also, so I'll see what happens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob, I have had a few weird things happen on studies. So, they def do make mistakes


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what time during the day they send you the survey to complete if you are in a study? This is my first, and I'm doing the sunscreen study. I was told I'd be emailed a survey today that needed to be completed by 11:59 EST today, but I haven't gotten it yet. I just logged into their website and my schedule shows as empty. I'm confused and a little concerned.

same study and i still haven't gotten the email

EDIT: emailed them just to ask/check and got the default out of office email lol

i figured it may just show up tomorrow, but glad to see it wasn't just me!


----------



## Lala599 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it the S14-78 study? I'm in that one also, but it doesn't start until Thursday, April 10th...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 7, 2014)

Tomorrow is the start of Part 2 for the five week hair study.. My product won't be delivered until tomorrow. I thought it was being delivered last week but the email UPS notice was just that the label was created... I hope it smells good!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 7, 2014)

> Is it the S14-78 study? I'm in that one also, but it doesn't start until Thursday, April 10th...


 Nope, that's the body sunscreen one!


----------



## pasleyhd (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my comp gift today for the face powder study. I was hoping for makeup, but the gift is still useable for me. It's a moisturizer with sunscreen.


----------



## sprinkledonut (Apr 7, 2014)

Aw man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was in the face powder study and was so hoping for a baby lips or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I havent gotten mine yet, but its better than nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait to see what brand it is.


----------



## Chiajanine (Apr 7, 2014)

Who is on this study with me?


STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22 
On *4/8/2014* From * 8:00 AM* To * 8:30 AM*


----------



## casey anne (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who is on this study with me?


STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22 
On *4/8/2014* From * 8:00 AM* To * 8:30 AM*

 Me!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 7, 2014)

I received my comp for the face powder study!




I was expecting some kind of makeup, but I'm happy with this! It's surprisingly WARM today @75* here in the pbw, if it was possible for me to get a tan I would be trying to. However since my skin is incapable of tanning this will be of good use. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 7, 2014)

> Is it the S14-78 study? I'm in that one also, but it doesn't start until Thursday, April 10th...


 No, it's S14-76. They sent me the survey this morning and explained itshould have been sent yesterday.


----------



## SweetPea78 (Apr 7, 2014)

This the comp I got for the pressed powder study. The one with the funky odor.


----------



## wurly (Apr 7, 2014)

I



> Who is on this study with me?
> STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22
> On *4/8/2014* From *8:00 AM* To *8:30 AM*
> [/quote Is it the serum study, 2 products, use each for 1 week?


----------



## splash79 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetPea78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This the comp I got for the pressed powder study. The one with the funky odor.
This is the comp I received as well and I'm pretty eager to try it out.  I've never successfully worn a separate face sunscreen, because I have oily skin and the ones I've tried in the past have been much too thick and sticky.  I tested this one and it seems pretty decent.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 8, 2014)

> This the comp I got for the pressed powder study. The one with the funky odor.


 I got the same comp. Wouldve loved a day lotion without sunscreen but im going to use it. I sooo need a good moisturizer! Fast comp! I love it!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my comp for the face powder study! 



I was expecting some kind of makeup, but I'm happy with this! It's surprisingly WARM today @75* here in the pbw, if it was possible for me to get a tan I would be trying to. However since my skin is incapable of tanning this will be of good use. ðŸ˜Š

I got the same comp today.  I'm happy with it, this is totally something I'll use


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 8, 2014)

> I received my comp for the face powder study!
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting some kind of makeup, but I'm happy with this! It's surprisingly WARM today @75* here in the pbw, if it was possible for me to get a tan I would be trying to. However since my skin is incapable of tanning this will be of good use. ðŸ˜Š


 I am incapable of tanning as well. And it sure was a beautiful day, on the oregon coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Apr 8, 2014)

> Who is on this study with me?
> STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22
> On *4/8/2014* From *8:00 AM* To *8:30 AM*


I think I am too.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 9, 2014)

I got the comp for the brow study! Scrolling down because I still don't know how to do a spoiler I got a full-sized Kiehl's grapefruit body scrub. $28 value, and it smells good!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the comp for the brow study! Scrolling down because I still don't know how to do a spoiler










I got a full-sized Kiehl's grapefruit body scrub. $28 value, and it smells good!
OHHHH YAY that's a good one!
My mailman is running late today but I'm hoping mine comes today along with my Birchbox!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 9, 2014)

I love it that they're speeding up the compensation deliveries! And that I'm not the only one who slightly stalks the mailman for my beauty goodiesðŸ˜‰


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope I get the same comp! I was literally just thinking about buying a scrub.


----------



## SherriC (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm doing that mascara one too.  The first one is obvious especially because it's my all time fav mascara and I'd recognise it anywhere.  I have a good idea what the second one is...a way more expensive "high end" brand.  I hate it.  That one will be trashed for sure but  I'll be keeping the first one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm doing that mascara one too.  The first one is obvious especially because it's my all time fav mascara and I'd recognise it anywhere.  I have a good idea what the second one is...a way more expensive "high end" brand.  I hate it.  That one will be trashed for sure but  I'll be keeping the first one.


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll tell you what I suspect it is and I'll confirm when it's done.

 

I am in the mascara study that ends tomorrow too.  My first was the spoiler you posted and I really liked it, the second I'm not sure what it is but I absolutely hate this mascara, it will go into the trash when I am done.  I look like a raccoon by the end of the day!


----------



## Allusgirls (Apr 9, 2014)

I just signed up for the test panel.  How long did it take you to receive your first survey?


----------



## Chiajanine (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes!

Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* 



Who is on this study with me?

 


STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22 
On *4/8/2014* From *8:00 AM* To *8:30 AM*

[/quote

Is it the serum study, 2 products, use each for 1 week?


----------



## wurly (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!

Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* 



Who is on this study with me?

 


STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22 
On *4/8/2014* From *8:00 AM* To *8:30 AM*

[/quote

Is it the serum study, 2 products, use each for 1 week?
I'm in this! I just figured out where the study number was on the sheet.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!

Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* 



Who is on this study with me?

 


STLU S14-77 HOME Skin Study/DATES: 4/8 through 4/22 
On *4/8/2014* From *8:00 AM* To *8:30 AM*

[/quote

Is it the serum study, 2 products, use each for 1 week?
Yes, 1 product per week. I believe start using 2nd product next Tuesday.


----------



## Pixistyx (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in the serum study too! Haven't been in a study for a while, so I'm happy to be in this one!


----------



## saku (Apr 9, 2014)

i got a kiehls scrub to in my very first study. it was heavenly! i used it all up, and wanted more!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SherriC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I am in the mascara study that ends tomorrow too.  My first was the spoiler you posted and I really liked it, the second I'm not sure what it is but I absolutely hate this mascara, it will go into the trash when I am done.  I look like a raccoon by the end of the day!
I was the exact opposite, ha. I didn't really like product A (

which was for me exactly what DonnaD thought - I peeled off the tape once I was done with the surveys so I could know what not to buy
), although I'll use it up. But I really liked product B (which I think is my usual brand of mascara, actually. I'll probably pull the tape off tomorrow to confirm). I'm happy I get compensation AND a mascara that I like out of the deal, since I needed a new one.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allusgirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for the test panel.  How long did it take you to receive your first survey?

I signed up Feb 20, disqualified for a few but qualified for one pretty quickly.  The one I qualified for ran March 26-April 2 (approx) and I haven't gotten a survey since.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 10, 2014)

just finished up the face sunscreen, it'll be interesting to see what comp that gets. hopefully not self-tanner lol

i was surprised i actually enjoyed one, although the other was a pain to apply. now for the next!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SherriC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I am in the mascara study that ends tomorrow too.  My first was the spoiler you posted and I really liked it, the second I'm not sure what it is but I absolutely hate this mascara, it will go into the trash when I am done.  I look like a raccoon by the end of the day!


Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD Interesting... I actually think there might be different mascaras in the study because that isn't what mine looks like at all!


Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I love it, absolutely! But the product I am currently testing is going the the trash after I take my final survey tomorrow. Sometimes you test winners...othertimes, not so much.


Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I have been really happy with it. I used it about 5 years ago and never repurchased, but I think it's one of my favorites I've ever tried! Could you tell me what the other one is after the study?


@lindzebra, just finished my study and removed the tape.  I was right.

The first was Loreal Voluminous and they second is Lancome Hypnose.   I use Voluminous regularly.  It's my absolute fav.  I despised the Hypnose.  HATED it!!.  I spent the whole time battling raccoon eyes and rubbing the flakes out of my eyes.     Did you get the same one?  Did it make yours feel stiff and heavy?  I felt like if someone kissed me, I could have put their eye out with my lashes.   Just goes to show, expensive and/or high end does not mean better.


----------



## SherriC (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







@lindzebra, just finished my study and removed the tape.  I was right.

The first was Loreal Voluminous and they second is Lancome Hypnose.   I use Voluminous regularly.  It's my absolute fav.  I despised the Hypnose.  HATED it!!.  I spent the whole time battling raccoon eyes and rubbing the flakes out of my eyes.   Did you get the same one?  Did it make yours feel stiff and heavy?  I felt like if someone kissed me, I could have put their eye out with my lashes.   Just goes to show, expensive and/or high end does not mean better.

My survey had the mascaras reversed.  And I was the opposite, I loved the first and hated the second because it did the exact raccoon eyes and flaked like you described  first one did to you.

This is just a thought but since they do manufacture both products is it possible they switched the formulas in the tubes? I wondered about this for the beginning.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SherriC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My survey had the mascaras reversed.  And I was the opposite, I loved the first and hated the second because it did the exact raccoon eyes and flaked like you described  first one did to you.

This is just a thought but since they do manufacture both products is it possible they switched the formulas in the tubes? I wondered about this for the beginning.
I doubt it.  I don't see the point in why they would do that since they go to the lengths they do to hide the product.   I use Voluminous almost exclusively and never had a problem with it.  I love it.  I dislike fiber mascaras in general but the Hypnose is more sucky than most.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 10, 2014)

I have completely different mascaras. My first was the famous orange tube (you all know it!) but I'm still not sure about the second.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 10, 2014)

I accidentally backed out of my survey and it's no longer on my ARC. I couldn't use the contact us page. For some reason it's not working with on my phone. I emailed them through my email but I haven't heard back. Is there any other way to contact them so I can do the survey today. Otherwise I loose out on the study ðŸ˜”


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 10, 2014)

Ahh nvm. I found another way. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## traci0622 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have completely different mascaras. My first was the famous orange tube (you all know it!) but I'm still not sure about the second.
I am in this study and I am glad I re-read the paper that came with it or I would have missed that you have to twist the top of the cap to change the wand.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 10, 2014)

I am trying so hard not to be jealous!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 10, 2014)

> I am trying so hard not to be jealous!


 Wha???


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bliss10977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the comp for the brow study! Scrolling down because I still don't know how to do a spoiler










I got a full-sized Kiehl's grapefruit body scrub. $28 value, and it smells good!
I got this comp today too (same scent as well)!


----------



## dianaMarie (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in a lipstick study, just received the package with two different lipsticks to test out but I have to send the products back. I also got make-up remover to remove the lipstick, am I suppose to send that back too? It doesn't specify really, just says to send back the test product.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in a lipstick study, just received the package with two different lipsticks to test out but I have to send the products back. I also got make-up remover to remove the lipstick, am I suppose to send that back too? It doesn't specify really, just says to send back the test product.
what's the study # you're in?  i'm in one that starts tues, but haven't rec'd my product yet!  never had to send the product back, that stinks!  hope i don't love it lol


----------



## dianaMarie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what's the study # you're in?  i'm in one that starts tues, but haven't rec'd my product yet!  never had to send the product back, that stinks!  hope i don't love it lol
C14-146


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  C14-146 
my schedule says c14-145/146 - which i assume is the same, but maybe 145 doesn't have to return/gets diff products?


----------



## dianaMarie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my schedule says c14-145/146 - which i assume is the same, but maybe 145 doesn't have to return/gets diff products?
it's the same study, the paper in the package just says c14-146.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's the same study, the paper in the package just says c14-146. 
as i assumed - they're the same study but different numbers - mine is 145!  have to return products, but i wonder if we got the same stuff, or just have to use them in a diff order.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've only received one survey since I completed the powder study.  For those of you who have been doing this for awhile, is it typical to have a long wait time for new surveys after completing a study?


----------



## Allusgirls (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 I am trying so hard not to be jealous!
Well, I'm a LITTLE jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've only received one survey since I completed the powder study.  For those of you who have been doing this for awhile, is it typical to have a long wait time for new surveys after completing a study?  

I haven't had any surveys in a few weeks. Seems like there has been a survey dry spell.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 11, 2014)

> I haven't had any surveys in a few weeks. Seems like there has been a survey dry spell.


 I agree, seems pretty slow on the L'Oreal home-front.


----------



## splash79 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't had any surveys in a few weeks. Seems like there has been a survey dry spell.

I'm glad it's not just me.  I was irrationally concerned that they didn't like my negative feedback, "No makeup for you!"


----------



## Griffin (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got my comp for C14-110 in the mail! 



 Always wanted to try Baby Lips, so I can't complain. The cleanser looks cool, can't wait to try it.
Not bad for an easy study.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Just got my comp for C14-110 in the mail!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not bad for an easy study. I was in this study too! Can't wait! Now I don't have to buy face wash.


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I got this comp today too (same scent as well)!


 Yay! So happy got mine today and I was actually going to buy a scrub tomorrow. Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Griffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my comp for C14-110 in the mail! 




 Always wanted to try Baby Lips, so I can't complain. The cleanser looks cool, can't wait to try it.
Not bad for an easy study.


I got that cleanser a few months ago from another foundation study and I LOVED it!! I stopped using it for 1 reason only, and that was because there was a Clinique GWP going on at Bonton and I got a facial cleanser because Clinique skin care is my favorite and has been forever!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got a comp for 5 surveys! Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invigorating Body Moisturizer &amp; L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Gloss in Mystic Mauve.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got a comp for 5 surveys!
Lancome Hydra Fraichelle Invigorating Body Moisturizer &amp; L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Gloss in Mystic Mauve.
I wish they had a better way to keep track of how many surveys we have done.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 14, 2014)

I just had a prequal for an informational survey. It said

Quote:   Thank you for your interest in the Upcoming Informational Survey.

The surey should be launched shortly.  You will receive an email invitation to complete the survey.

Please allow 3-4 week sto receive compensation.

So I guess I'm in   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just had a prequal for an informational survey. It said

So I guess I'm in   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the same thing, I only had to enter my age and ethnicity but I hope I'm in! I'm excited because informational surveys always seem to have way better comps than actual studies.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 14, 2014)

> I got the same thing, I only had to enter my age and ethnicity but I hope I'm in!Â I'm excited because informational surveys always seem to have way better comps than actual studies.


 Bummer, nothing here!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 14, 2014)

I got into the informational study.


----------



## neeleywife (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3gingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bummer, nothing here!
nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i haven't seen any surveys since the brow study i did


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 14, 2014)

> I got the same thing, I only had to enter my age and ethnicity but I hope I'm in!Â I'm excited because informational surveys always seem to have way better comps than actual studies.


 So short, I guess it's a very broad per qualification? Then we disqualify later lol


----------



## Pfinky (Apr 14, 2014)

> I got the same thing, I only had to enter my age and ethnicity but I hope I'm in!Â I'm excited because informational surveys always seem to have way better comps than actual studies.


 What is an informational survey, anyway? This has been the first thing I haven't DQ'd in.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pfinky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is an informational survey, anyway? This has been the first thing I haven't DQ'd in.

It's just an online survey you do answering questions about skin care/makeup products and routines. Very basic and very easy.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Quote: Originally Posted by *Pfinky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is an informational survey, anyway? This has been the first thing I haven't DQ'd in.

It's just an online survey you do answering questions about skin care/makeup products and routines. Very basic and very easy.


I would say there's 2 types, no? The basic 1 out of 5 ones where you get compensated after you complete your 5th and then the ones where it counts as 1 out of 5 informational surveys and comes with its own comp as well? Like the nail survey from last year? I hope it's the latter type lol, I don't remember having to prequalify for any basic 1 out of 5 surveys but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pfinky (Apr 14, 2014)

> It's just an online survey you do answering questions about skin care/makeup products and routines. Very basic and very easy.





> I would say there's 2 types, no? The basic 1 out of 5 ones where you get compensated after you complete your 5thÂ and then the ones where it counts as 1 out of 5 informational surveys and comes with its own compÂ as well? Like the nail survey from last year? I hope it's the latter type lol, I don't remember having to prequalify for any basic 1 out of 5 surveys but I could be wrong.


 Thanks! I'm so excited to finally be accepted for /something/ to do, haha.


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

*This is what I got* after years of supporting L'Oreal and ton of $$$ on their products. Not only do they REFUSE to give any reason to do so, they REFUSE to respond to inquiries by any means and have blocked me from social media connections. I've done nothing, online, offline, or otherwise to cause this to occur. We'll see what happens whence calling the L'Oreal Corporate Offices. If not for all the years and all the money spent on their products, I wouldn't give them anymore of my time. But for this, some L'Oreal employee will being held accountable.* #Unprofessional *to say the least!

**via Facebook PM*

*L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing Program* 4/10/2014

We want to sincerely thank you for your participation with our testing facility over the past  few years.   The volunteering of consumersâ€™ time is always appreciated and highly valued by our organization. As you are aware, participation in our evaluation process is voluntary.  As our disclosure states; All participants may refuse to participate or withdraw at any time without obligation or prejudice. *Additionally, our organization may also discontinue participation at any time without consent by our Lâ€™Oreal USA staff.*

*We are writing you today to inform you that your participation has been discontinued at this time. *Thank you again for your participation in the past.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 14, 2014)

> *This is what I got* after years of supporting L'Oreal and ton of $$$ on their products. Not only do they REFUSE to give any reason to do so, they REFUSE to respond to inquiries by any means and have blocked me from social media connections. I've done nothing, online, offline, or otherwise to cause this to occur. We'll see what happens whence calling the L'Oreal Corporate Offices. If not for all the years and all the money spent on their products, I wouldn't give them anymore of my time. But for this, some L'Oreal employee will being held accountable. *#Unprofessional* to say the least! **via Facebook PM*
> 
> *L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing Program* 4/10/2014
> 
> ...


 I'm confused? They randomly cut you off?


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Yep, just like that apparently... *Randomly went to the website to check for any new projects, and instead receiving my login was "invalid". Thought the site was having issues. Then tried on a couple different days and different browsers. Then I sent a message through the website, but never received a response. So I posted on their Facebook page, and again never received a response, until, I sent a PM via Facebook, receiving the response copied. I replied asking for an explanation, and again no response. I then tried to re-message finding I was blocked from sending PM's. Then I went to their FB page to learn I was totally blocked! *No messages, no emails, no phone call, no mail, no anything to explain this*. Only an employee that's going to be held fully accountable, or some outsourced call center. Now I have to waste personal time to dig up my corporate contact's info to follow up on this. Like I said, if it wasn't for all the $$$ spent on their products for so many years, I'd let it go.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coco11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *This is what I got* after years of supporting L'Oreal and ton of $$$ on their products. Not only do they REFUSE to give any reason to do so, they REFUSE to respond to inquiries by any means and have blocked me from social media connections. I've done nothing, online, offline, or otherwise to cause this to occur. We'll see what happens whence calling the L'Oreal Corporate Offices. If not for all the years and all the money spent on their products, I wouldn't give them anymore of my time. But for this, some L'Oreal employee will being held accountable.* #Unprofessional *to say the least!

**via Facebook PM*

*L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing Program* 4/10/2014

We want to sincerely thank you for your participation with our testing facility over the past  few years.   The volunteering of consumersâ€™ time is always appreciated and highly valued by our organization. As you are aware, participation in our evaluation process is voluntary.  As our disclosure states; All participants may refuse to participate or withdraw at any time without obligation or prejudice. *Additionally, our organization may also discontinue participation at any time without consent by our Lâ€™Oreal USA staff.*

*We are writing you today to inform you that your participation has been discontinued at this time. *Thank you again for your participation in the past.
Super weird.... keep us updated!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 14, 2014)

> *Yep, just like that apparently...* Randomly went to the website to check for any new projects, and instead receiving my login was "invalid". Thought the site was having issues. Then tried on a couple different days and different browsers. Then I sent a message through the website, but never received a response. So I posted on their Facebook page, and again never received a response, until, I sent a PM via Facebook, receiving the response copied. I replied asking for an explanation, and again no response. I then tried to re-message finding I was blocked from sending PM's. Then I went to their FB page to learn I was totally blocked! *No messages, no emails, no phone call, no mail, no anything to explain this*. Only an employee that's going to be held fully accountable, or some outsourcedÂ call center. Now I have to waste personal time to dig up my corporate contact's info to follow up on this. Like I said, if it wasn't for all the $$$ spent on their products for so many years, I'd let it go.


 I wonder if there is some limit to surveys and questionnaires you've happened to meet? This is a unfortunate situation and I can understand your frustration, but their terms do say they can discontinue it at anytime. I'm not sure how you will be successful in ensuring an "employee will be held fully accountable". Good luck. I hope you keep us updates on what happens!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 14, 2014)

> *Yep, just like that apparently...* Randomly went to the website to check for any new projects, and instead receiving my login was "invalid". Thought the site was having issues. Then tried on a couple different days and different browsers. Then I sent a message through the website, but never received a response. So I posted on their Facebook page, and again never received a response, until, I sent a PM via Facebook, receiving the response copied. I replied asking for an explanation, and again no response. I then tried to re-message finding I was blocked from sending PM's. Then I went to their FB page to learn I was totally blocked! *No messages, no emails, no phone call, no mail, no anything to explain this*. Only an employee that's going to be held fully accountable, or some outsourcedÂ call center. Now I have to waste personal time to dig up my corporate contact's info to follow up on this. Like I said, if it wasn't for all the $$$ spent on their products for so many years, I'd let it go.


 Wow. That's so weird. You said they wouldnt give any explanation, but do you have an idea what could have caused them to do this?


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

_"I wonder if there is some limit to surveys and questionnaires you've happened to meet? This is a unfortunate situation and I can understand your frustration, but their terms do say they can discontinue it at anytime. I'm not sure how you will be successful in ensuring an "employee will be held fully accountable". Good luck. I hope you keep us updates on what happens!"_

If this was about some type of "limit to surveys and questionnaires", doubtful itself, but more doubttful that would be a casuse to block me from their website and even more their Facebook page. if there wasn't something wrongful behind this (on their end), L'Oreal would be professional enough to respond to my emails or PM's, not block me. There's more to this. Just so inconsiderate in waste of my time. They don't mind, they're geting paid on the clock.


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

_"Wow. That's so weird. You said they wouldnt give any explanation, but do you have an idea what could have caused them to do this?"_

*PMS??? *


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coco11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _"Wow. That's so weird. You said they wouldnt give any explanation, but do you have an idea what could have caused them to do this?"_

*PMS??? *



 
But even with PMS I don't think most people take it out on random strangers for no reason.

I wonder if someone accidentally made a mistake (deleted an account, assigned someone else the same ID, etc) and are trying to cover their tail without getting caught. Lol, that sounds pretty far fetched too. Maybe you accidentally registered another account years ago and they're auditing for duplicate accounts, and mistakenly thought you were trying to game the system. Mysterious!


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Did and done nothing! Remember what I wrote, that they are refusing to repond to my emails and PM's, and have blocked me from their Facebook page. There's so much more to what is behind this, but yet to get to the bottom of who's incompent "mistake" or PMS.

Sometime back, I had another issue with L'Oreal Rewards Program over my mailing address of more than 20-years, arguing thay will NOT mail me at the given address. Even after sending mutiple photos of their actual past mailing envelopes with postmarks to the same address, they still argued they never have and never will mail anything to such given address. L'Oreal Corporate was not happy to hear about this incident, and shared it was not a first of having problems with the then contracted company responding on their behalf. I'm unclear at this time if "Consumer Testing" and their social media is also contracted out. We'll see.


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 14, 2014)

The way I look at it is this: Neither side is obligated to the other outside of providing any promised compensation. If you decided you didn't want to participate anymore, you may or may not give them a reason if they asked you. None of us is entitled to be a part of their testing program, and let's be honest - we aren't doing it out of the goodness of our hearts. We're doing it because we get something out of it. I do think they should notify anyone they have decided they no longer want to be a part of the program, but I don't think they owe any explanation or reason. Their terms specifically state they can drop anyone at any time, just as any participant can decide to drop out at any time. While I can understand it must be frustrating that you aren't getting the answers you want, I can also understand why they may have chosen to block you. According to their terms they don't need to have a reason to drop you from the program and they may feel you are harrassing them by using so many different ways to continue to try to contact them. I'm sure I'd be upset too, but there isn't much use getting upset over something they had a right to do.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coco11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Remember what I wrote, that they are refusing to repond to my emails and PM's, and have blocked me from their Facebook page.

Hypothetically if the person who made the "mistake" had access to the FB page they could block you. But I still think that's not very likely. In my experience they're not very good at answering emails so I wouldn't take that personally yet.

What happens when you call the number? (1-888-866-4953)


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 14, 2014)

> Did and done nothing! Remember what I wrote, that they are refusing to repond to my emails and PM's, and have blocked me from their Facebook page. There's so much more to what is behind this, but yet to get to the bottom of who's incompent "mistake" or PMS. Sometime back, I had another issue with L'Oreal Rewards Program over my mailing address of more than 20-years, arguing thay willÂ NOT mail me at the given address. Even after sending mutiple photos of their actual past mailing envelopes with postmarks to the same address, they still argued they never have and never will mail anything to suchÂ given address. L'Oreal Corporate was not happy to hear about this incident, and shared it was not a first of having problems with the then contracted company responding on their behalf. I'm unclear at this timeÂ if "Consumer Testing" and their social media is also contracted out. We'll see.


 My husband and I own a small business and we contract out both our website and social media. Social media is very time consuming so I would assume they do the same. I wouldn't be surprised with a company as big as L'oreal that certain parts of the company itself are contracted out. With that being said, a lot of times with a company that size, the head doesn't talk to the tail so to speak. Things like that aren't often reported and L'oreal probably will trust the advice of the contracted help. Not that helps you any but I would assume the company itself doesn't want you to be jaded. However In the end, they are oblivious to things like that just because of their size.


----------



## jadorecouture (Apr 14, 2014)

Got my comp for the cream compact foundation study! Mizani True Textures Curl Soft leave in creme and a L'Oreal Color Riche leGloss in Mystic Mauve.


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The way I look at it is this: Neither side is obligated to the other outside of providing any promised compensation. If you decided you didn't want to participate anymore, you may or may not give them a reason if they asked you. None of us is entitled to be a part of their testing program, and let's be honest - we aren't doing it out of the goodness of our hearts. We're doing it because we get something out of it. I do think they should notify anyone they have decided they no longer want to be a part of the program, but I don't think they owe any explanation or reason. Their terms specifically state they can drop anyone at any time, just as any participant can decide to drop out at any time. While I can understand it must be frustrating that you aren't getting the answers you want, I can also understand why they may have chosen to block you. According to their terms they don't need to have a reason to drop you from the program and they may feel you are harrassing them by using so many different ways to continue to try to contact them. I'm sure I'd be upset too, but there isn't much use getting upset over something they had a right to do.
A *reputable *and or *ethical *company does NOT act in this manner nor respond (or fail to in this instance) to consumers who support their products as such.


----------



## coco11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My husband and I own a small business and we contract out both our website and social media. Social media is very time consuming so I would assume they do the same. I wouldn't be surprised with a company as big as L'oreal that certain parts of the company itself is contracted out. With that being said, a lot of times with a company that big, the head doesn't talk to the tail so to speak. Things like that aren't often reported and L'oreal probably will trust the advise of the contracted help. Not that helps you any but I would assume the company itself doesn't want you to be jaded. However In the end, they are oblivious to things like that just because of their size.
_" With that being said, a lot of times with a company that big,* the head doesn't talk to the tail so to speak.*"  _Love that, thanks!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *coco11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did and done nothing! Remember what I wrote, that they are refusing to repond to my emails and PM's, and have blocked me from their Facebook page. There's so much more to what is behind this, but yet to get to the bottom of who's incompent "mistake" or PMS.

Sometime back, I had another issue with L'Oreal Rewards Program over my mailing address of more than 20-years, arguing thay will NOT mail me at the given address. Even after sending mutiple photos of their actual past mailing envelopes with postmarks to the same address, they still argued they never have and never will mail anything to such given address. L'Oreal Corporate was not happy to hear about this incident, and shared it was not a first of having problems with the then contracted company responding on their behalf. I'm unclear at this time if "Consumer Testing" and their social media is also contracted out. We'll see.
My husband and I own a small business and we contract out both our website and social media. Social media is very time consuming so I would assume they do the same. I wouldn't be surprised with a company as big as L'oreal that certain parts of the company itself are contracted out. With that being said, a lot of times with a company that size, the head doesn't talk to the tail so to speak. Things like that aren't often reported and L'oreal probably will trust the advice of the contracted help. Not that helps you any but I would assume the company itself doesn't want you to be jaded. However In the end, they are oblivious to things like that just because of their size. Probably not. Social Media is so important for brands that most have an in house team. I have friends who do contracted social media/marketing work, it's usually new/small companies or single people ie up and coming singer/actor. OR they are hired to do a single campaign, generally companies handle their own facebook/twitter page, (especially consumer good companies, where they would be doing a ton of CS replies)


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got into a foundation study.  The questionnaire was only one question.  Go home L'Oreal, you're drunk


----------



## SherriC (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got into a foundation study.  The questionnaire was only one question.  Go home L'Oreal, you're drunk  

I got into a study as well, it was the one I pre-qualified for last week. I did the survey on my phone and I think I read something wrong.  Is anyone else in the study C-14-163/170?  I thought it said use one product for 4 days but the instructions said use two products.  My study dates are from 4/22-5/1. The L'Oreal gods are confusing me!


----------



## LillyT (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neeleywife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i haven't seen any surveys since the brow study i did
Same here.


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the foundation study with just question too. I think it's from a pre qualification survey from a few weeks ago. Either way, that's my 2nd study in a month and I'm stoked!


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SherriC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got into a study as well, it was the one I pre-qualified for last week. I did the survey on my phone and I think I read something wrong.  Is anyone else in the study C-14-163/170?  I thought it said use one product for 4 days but the instructions said use two products.  My study dates are from 4/22-5/1. The L'Oreal gods are confusing me! 







Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the foundation study with just question too. I think it's from a pre qualification survey from a few weeks ago. Either way, that's my 2nd study in a month and I'm stoked!
I was thinking it had to be one I pre-qualified for, but I swear it didn't say anything of the sorts.  I also thought it said to use 1 product for 4 days then another for 4 days on one page and then only mentioned a single product later on.  So confusing!


----------



## SherriC (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for the response.  I thought it was just me.


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jadorecouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my comp for the cream compact foundation study! Mizani True Textures Curl Soft leave in creme and a L'Oreal Color Riche leGloss in Mystic Mauve.
Me too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jadorecouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my comp for the cream compact foundation study! Mizani True Textures Curl Soft leave in creme and a L'Oreal Color Riche leGloss in Mystic Mauve.

Me too!! So excited because I've always wanted to try Mizani hair stuff, but it's too expensive. And I absolutely *love* the Colour Riche leGloss! I've gotten it as comp once or twice before.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 14, 2014)

> *This is what I got* after years of supporting L'Oreal and ton of $$$ on their products. Not only do they REFUSE to give any reason to do so, they REFUSE to respond to inquiries by any means and have blocked me from social media connections. I've done nothing, online, offline, or otherwise to cause this to occur. We'll see what happens whence calling the L'Oreal Corporate Offices. If not for all the years and all the money spent on their products, I wouldn't give them anymore of my time. But for this, some L'Oreal employee will being held accountable. *#Unprofessional* to say the least! **via Facebook PM*
> 
> *L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing Program* 4/10/2014
> 
> ...


 Just wanted to say i'd be just as frustrated as you in this situation. Just because company terms state that they can cut you off with no explanation doesnt mean it will sit well with you. I'm sure if any other person who has been loyal to them for years would feel the same way. No matter how cool n calm they may be with their outside opinions. Its easy to give a justification with a personal nudge when its not happening to you. Compassion is in short supply these days. Sorry you've been booted out. I hope maybe it was some kind of error and that they give you another shot.


----------



## With2Ls (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just wanted to say i'd be just as frustrated as you in this situation. Just because company terms state that they can cut you off with no explanation doesnt mean it will sit well with you. I'm sure if any other person who has been loyal to them for years would feel the same way. No matter how cool n calm they may be with their outside opinions. Its easy to give a justification with a personal nudge when its not happening to you. Compassion is in short supply these days. Sorry you've been booted out. I hope maybe it was some kind of error and that they give you another shot.
I certainly hope you are not trying to imply that I have no compassion.  I can see this issue from both sides.  I can understand being upset if you are dropped from the program.  I also have sympathy for the customer service reps that have to deal with multiple messages about the same issue - of course I don't know how much time passed between these messages, but customer service reps are people too, and if the messages they received are similar in tone to the posts here, I can understand why they'd answer the question and then block further contact.  Also, I'd be upset, but I wouldn't be angry and asking for heads to roll.  I think most people generally would be calm and collected about it, even though they'd be disappointed and probably would wonder why.  Getting angry does not help you communicate effectively, and sometimes it's good to step back and really think about if something is worth actually getting angry about.  I think the PM received was polite, and they probably don't want to give a specific explanation because they don't want it out there on the internet so people don't try to game the system.  I never realized that a little common sense was considered uncompassionate.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 14, 2014)

> IÂ got into a study as well, it was the one I pre-qualified for last week. I did the survey on my phone and I think I read something wrong.Â  Is anyone else in the study C-14-163/170?Â  I thought it said use one product for 4 days but the instructions said use two products.Â  My study dates are from 4/22-5/1. The L'Oreal gods are confusing me!Â  :icon_ques


 I just qualified for this study! It will be my first foundation study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my instructions say 2 products.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in the 163/170 study and was confused about one product/two products too. I guess it'll be cleared up when we get our test packages! This is my 3rd foundation study and my 3rd study all together lol they must really love my skin/age/regular foundation!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the 163/170 study and was confused about one product/two products too. I guess it'll be cleared up when we get our test packages! This is my 3rd foundation study and my 3rd study all together lol they must really love my skin/age/regular foundation!

They do TONS of foundation studies. I've done 2 this year (2014) alone!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 15, 2014)

> They do TONS of foundation studies. I've done 2 this year (2014) alone!!


 So what kind of comps do we get for foundation testing? This will be my first. I usually get picked up for the mascara studies. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So what kind of comps do we get for foundation testing? This will be my first. I usually get picked up for the mascara studies. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's pretty random, I would expect similar compensation to what you've seen posted lately. Congrats for qualifying!


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 15, 2014)

> So what kind of comps do we get for foundation testing? This will be my first. I usually get picked up for the mascara studies. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For the last one, I did. I got baby lips and L'Oreal face wash.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this Only American?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm on a lippie study, but my product hasn't arrived and it starts today.

I contacted them but they haven't gotten back to me yet.

Has this happened to anyone here before? what's the resolution usually? Do they just send me the product expedited? :/


----------



## BSquared (Apr 15, 2014)

Had one in there this morning but DQ'd on the first page (either age, ethnicity, or skin type)


----------



## Krystan (Apr 15, 2014)

DQ'd on a powder foundation this morning, and I got soooo far


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd on a *XXXXX *foundation this morning, and I got soooo far 





Remember not to give qualifying details on a survey that is still active. Now everyone knows what type of foundation to say they use to help them qualify. This board has lots of lurkers. Being vague is best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So what kind of comps do we get for foundation testing? This will be my first. I usually get picked up for the mascara studies. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Usually facewash and a lip gloss or mascara. Though for the last one I did I got some hair styling cream and lip gloss.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 15, 2014)

Just DQed. I knew what answer they wanted but was not willing to wear something that dark in public.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember not to give qualifying details on a survey that is still active. Now everyone knows what type of foundation to say they use to help them qualify. This board has lots of lurkers. Being vague is best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm sorry!! I didn't realize but anyways I said I used a different kind and still got way further than that. So now if people see my post and put they use that kind they will likely DQ anyway haha


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm annoyed, I have DQ'd on every suvrey since I joined.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 15, 2014)

I signed up to the L'Oreal Test Panel since I live within ~20mins drive to Clark, NJ, one of L'Oreal's main facilities.  Unfortunately I travel for work during the week and all of their On-Site testing times are during the week.  After a while, I realized that I can only do the At-Home panel testing and wrote to L'Oreal about my situation.

Within a day I received a new login and password and was able to see available surveys.

Yes I've DQ'd out of EVERYTHING so far but I feel that they have some good folks running this program, at least in terms of Panelists' accounts, etc.


----------



## rmb1596 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've signed up for their test panel and have already received my login info and completed the entry survey, but every time I've checked back in to see if there's a new survey going on, there's absolutely nothing there. Am I missing something? How long does it take to start seeing invites?


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 15, 2014)

> I've signed up for their test panel and have already received my login info and completed the entry survey, but every time I've checked back in to see if there's a new survey going on, there's absolutely nothing there. Am I missing something? How long does it take to start seeing invites?


 Probably a couple days at least. Just be glad you didn't have to wait a week (or longer!) for your login info.


----------



## erind61103 (Apr 16, 2014)

> Probably a couple days at least. Just be glad you didn't have to wait a week (or longer!) for your login info.





> I've signed up for their test panel and have already received my login info and completed the entry survey, but every time I've checked back in to see if there's a new survey going on, there's absolutely nothing there. Am I missing something? How long does it take to start seeing invites?


 Sometimes they have a bit of a dry spell too where there are very few surveys for a couple weeks/months, then BAM, 3-4 a week! Make sure you are checking it often through the day, as they do fill up fast sometimes, and generally the only time I get an email from them regarding available surveys is if they have a difficult one that many people don't qualify for.


----------



## evelynn0820 (Apr 16, 2014)

Im new to the Loreal panel, i still havent done any studys but i just wanted to know how long did you ladies wait until you did your first study?


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 16, 2014)

> Im new to the Loreal panel, i still havent done any studys but i just wanted to know how long did you ladies wait until you did your first study?


 It was months before I got chosen. I've pry been pqrt of the panel 6 months and ive been chosen for 2 studies


----------



## pasleyhd (Apr 16, 2014)

> Im new to the Loreal panel, i still havent done any studys but i just wanted to know how long did you ladies wait until you did your first study?


 I've been trying over a year and just got my first one last month.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just DQ'd on an in home hair study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rinnytintin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just DQ'd on an in home hair study






Same, thought I got pretty far in but then DQ on how I dry my hair.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Got pretty far in the hair study and dq'd on how I dry.  That study is a month long!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm still in my 30 day no survey time. Sad. Nothing for me. :-(


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got pretty far in the hair study and dq'd on how I dry.  That study is a month long!
I think it must be a sister study type deal to the current hair study I'm in. I am testing two products and I have really liked both of them! This study lasts about a month too.


----------



## Misdameanor (Apr 16, 2014)

DQ'd on the hair study too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it must be a sister study type deal to the current hair study I'm in. I am testing two products and I have really liked both of them! This study lasts about a month too.
Oh, that would be so fun!  And also interesting to see what the products actually do to your hair when you use only them.  I use so many hair products sometimes I think they are in battle with eachother on my head and I can never tell who the winner was lol.


----------



## Tiffanysusanne (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been doing it for a couple of years. And finally last week I am able to test a product. I seem never to qualify..Why? I am a makeup junkie. I do use a few of their products. I love the Everpure Hair line. But gosh...finally. And I am on their site everytime they email me a qualifying test..Let's see

how it goes with the product they are sending me..I believe it is a powder.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

DQ'd too. Apparently the survey does not like "XXXXX" ... and I thought I was doing so well ... &gt;.&lt;

EDIT: thanks Jeaniney (oops on my part)


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DQ'd too. Apparently the survey does not like "*XXXXX*" ... and I thought I was doing so well ... &gt;.&lt;
 Remember, don't give qualification information for a survey that is still open. You really should edit your post!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

^ thanks and done.


----------



## amorgb (Apr 16, 2014)

I got sooooo far in the hair study only to DQ.  And the question I DQ'd on seemed like it didn't make any sense as far as ruling me out of the study.  Boo


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 16, 2014)

wtheck was that question.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 16, 2014)

> I got sooooo far in the hair study only to DQ. Â And the question I DQ'd on seemed like it didn't make any sense as far as ruling me out of the study. Â BooÂ  :wtf:


 Me too!! I don't think this is giving too much away....DQ'd on my hair drying method. How odd.


----------



## amorgb (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too!! I don't think this is giving too much away....DQ'd on my hair drying method. How odd.

Mine was on how often I listen to recommendations from my hair stylist!!  Both seem very odd.  And personally I think as long as you don't say how you answered and just say which question, it can't really help others and should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie4747 (Apr 16, 2014)

I finally got through a study without DQing. I was very surprised, but I am in on the study. Yay! Very excited to try out the two products.


----------



## saku (Apr 16, 2014)

DQ.

it's just so disappointing. i got through pretty far.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't even get the survey.... Congrats to those who didn't DQ!


----------



## missionista (Apr 16, 2014)

I DQ'd too.  I think it was based on the length of my hair.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2014)

> Mine was on how often I listen to recommendations from my hair stylist!! Â Both seem very odd. Â And personally I think as long as you don't say how you answered and just say which question, it can't really help others and should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I DQ'd in the same place! This made me remember how often I get recommended products in salons, and now that I think about it, *that* frequency is weird. I probably could have answered completely differently, still have been truthful, and have gotten in. Oh, well.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanysusanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been doing it for a couple of years. And finally last week I am able to test a product. I seem never to qualify..Why? I am a makeup junkie. I do use a few of their products. I love the Everpure Hair line. But gosh...finally. And I am on their site everytime they email me a qualifying test..Let's see

how it goes with the product they are sending me..I believe it is a powder.
If you're waiting for them to email you about surveys you're missing out on about 90% of them.  L'Oreal will only send emails if the study is taking longer than usual to fill up.  You'll see many more surveys if you log in to check daily.  Also, using their products won't necessarily get you into studies.  I've gotten into several studies using non L'Oreal products.  They are sometimes looking for people who use a competitors product so they can see whether of not their product can compete.  In the product studies they are usually after a very specific demographic, right down to application techniques.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're waiting for them to email you about surveys you're missing out on about 90% of them.  L'Oreal will only send emails if the study is taking longer than usual to fill up.  You'll see many more surveys if you log in to check daily.  Also, using their products won't necessarily get you into studies.  I've gotten into several studies using non L'Oreal products.  They are sometimes looking for people who use a competitors product so they can see whether of not their product can compete.  In the product studies they are usually after a very specific demographic, right down to application techniques.

i will say, i think using drugstore products opens you up for a lot more studies. it seems a lot of these studies focus more on the low end brands cause i usually qualify with my cheaper stuff. may be like gambling though...where you see a pattern that doesn't actually exist lol


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 17, 2014)

After a long L'Oreal drought, I had a pre-qual on my dashboard! Made it all the way! Pre-qual only, so I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's still something! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Gchatt (Apr 17, 2014)

I got a if and when on the hair study.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't dq on the hair study but it said I would get an email or something. We'll see...


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

> After a long L'Oreal drought, I had a pre-qual on my dashboard! Made it all the way! Pre-qual only, so I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's still something! ðŸ˜ƒ


 I had that to. Lol not to be a kill joy, but I think that was just a generic prequal. So they can guesstimate the size of a test group should they decide to do a study on different types of products. I could be wrong, but that was what I got from the final "thank you" screen.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 17, 2014)

I DQ'd on a hair study (8-10 wk long) yesterday, but then pre-qual'd on an if/when today which I think was a hair survey, not study.  I don't really know.  Wasn't paying attention, i guess.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 17, 2014)

I got through the hair qualifying survey. Wooohoo!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did the hair prequalifier earlier and now I just did a cosmetic prequalifier. It's for a future 1 of 5 informational survey.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 17, 2014)

"*Thank you for completing our prequalfication survey.  **Please note, this does not guarantee you will particpate in the survey.  Once the responses have been analized, You will be contacted via e-mail if you were selected to participate in the on-line survey"*

Yay! and LOL at anal-ized. IDK if I want my responses anal-ized...


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 17, 2014)

proof-read fail.





analyzed**


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "*Thank you for completing our prequalfication survey.  **Please note, this does not guarantee you will particpate in the survey.  Once the responses have been analized, You will be contacted via e-mail if you were selected to participate in the on-line survey"*

Yay! and LOL at anal-ized. IDK if I want my responses anal-ized...
Oh my, I'm seriously still laughing at this!  I DQ'd on both the hair and cosmetic pre-quals.  That's ok though, I really didn't want to be anal-ized anyway.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 17, 2014)

Got all the way through the hair survey. It was nice to get to the end of a survey. I DQ'd on the survey on the lipstick area. I started a notecard to keep track of the ones that count towards my five.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got all the way through the hair survey. It was nice to get to the end of a survey.
I DQ'd on the survey on the lipstick area. I started a notecard to keep track of the ones that count towards my five.
Same for me!  I need to start keeping track of my surveys.  I would love to do a hair study!


----------



## amorgb (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay for making it all the way through both pre-quals!!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 17, 2014)

Hooray! The lipstick survey should be my 5th! Super excited for what will come in the mail.


----------



## callmeashley (Apr 17, 2014)

Got through a hair survey (pre-pre-qualification survey, I guess) and lipstick survey.​  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 17, 2014)

I did a pre-qual for a hair study. It said they would let me know if I was qualified later. That and I finally did my 5th info survey. So yay!!!!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2014)

I got through the lipstick and hair surveys.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 17, 2014)

Through both the pre-surveys. It's something I guess!


----------



## L4dynem (Apr 17, 2014)

..This may be a dumb question...but where do you see how many surveys you have filled out and what is the prominence of the 5th survey?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *L4dynem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ..This may be a dumb question...but where do you see how many surveys you have filled out and what is the prominence of the 5th survey?

Unfortunately there's no place on the site that tells you how many informational surveys you've completed (not all surveys are informational, the ones that are will usually be labelled as such). Once you complete your 5th you'll get a thank you gift (similar to a survey comp) in the mail.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2014)

Was the prequalifying survey counted towards the 5 or did we qualify for an informational survey, bit confused.


----------



## L4dynem (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh that is exciting. I finally got to finish my first survey on the hair study PQ today! It's the first time I haven't just DQed on the first few questions, hah! So...I should be pretty close or already past. Do they notify you at all or is it just a happy surprise when you check the mail?


----------



## SweetPea78 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "*Thank you for completing our prequalfication survey.  **Please note, this does not guarantee you will particpate in the survey.  Once the responses have been analized, You will be contacted via e-mail if you were selected to participate in the on-line survey"*

Yay! and LOL at anal-ized. IDK if I want my responses anal-ized...
It said the same thing for me too. I noticed the error right away and had a great laugh over it!. L'Oreal really needs to have better proofreaders.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay! Made it through both pre-qualifiers. And one counted towards my 5 surveys. Woohoo!


----------



## Lala599 (Apr 18, 2014)

Did the hair survey (apparently all of us got through) but DQ'ed on the lipstick. It should still count towards the 5 right?


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lala599* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did the hair survey (apparently all of us got through) but DQ'ed on the lipstick. It should still count towards the 5 right? 
i think that's the pre-qual for the survey that will count towards 5... we haven't taken the actual 'towards 5' survey yet, just the pre-qual for that.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lala599* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did the hair survey (apparently all of us got through) but DQ'ed on the lipstick. It should still count towards the 5 right? 
Not all of us, I DQ'd on the hair survey.  L'Oreal hates my hair.  And I think the hair survey was just a pre-qual for a counts as one of five survey.


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Did the hair survey (apparently all of us got through) but DQ'ed on the lipstick. It should still count towards the 5 right?Â


 I didn't make it through. For the first time ever the survey glitched (or perhaps it was my phone?), and when my page reloaded...it was gone. :/ Darn you, Samsung galaxy.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 18, 2014)

> I didn't make it through. For the first time ever the survey glitched (or perhaps it was my phone?), and when my page reloaded...it was gone. :/ Darn you, Samsung galaxy.


 Sometimes if you log on via computer. There is a place where it says incompleted surveys. I am not sure if that is just for product review surveys or for qual surveys. But you can only see it on a comp. You can't see that section from the mobile site.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm I received an email saying that there was a pre-qual survey. It also said if I don't see it, that's means it filled up. Well, it wasn't on there. It was less than thirty minutes since the email. Wow, that filled up fast!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hmm I received an email saying that there was a pre-qual survey. It also said if I don't see it, that's means it filled up. Well, it wasn't on there. It was less than thirty minutes since the email. Wow, that filled up fast!


 Ditto! ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hmm I received an email saying that there was a pre-qual survey. It also said if I don't see it, that's means it filled up. Well, it wasn't on there. It was less than thirty minutes since the email. Wow, that filled up fast!


 I just recieved that email too. It says it was sent at 1:59 but my email shows that it arrived at 2:30. How weird!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe that's why it kept crashing for me. It kicked me out 2x and said the time to complete the survey had expired.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got the email too... ðŸ˜” But no survey.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeez I hope this mad dash to the panel site doesn't become a thing.


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 18, 2014)

I received the same email, no survey


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't want it to become like PinchMe. Their server always crashes whenever the mad dash happens and lots of people get frustrated.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 18, 2014)

Now their most recent email makes it sound like a server issue? I guess I still don't get it.

*"Due to the overwhelming response in this survey, you may not be able to complete the hair survey at this time. We have received all the information so far for the consumers who have taken it partially and fully. *

*If you are interested in completing the hair survey PER CT 14-010 Prescreen for Home Hair Study, we ask that you try to log on later or this weekend as it may be easier to access."*


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Now their most recent email makes it sound like a server issue? I guess I still don't get it. *"Due to the overwhelming response in this survey, you may not be able to complete the hair survey at this time. We have received all the information so farÂ for the consumersÂ who have taken it partially and fully.Â * *If you are interested in completing the hair survey PER CT 14-010 Prescreen for Home Hair Study, we ask that youÂ try to log on later or this weekend as it may be easier to access."*


 I got this too. I'm so confused. Lol. So it's not full?


----------



## Amanda xo (Apr 18, 2014)

I take the L'oreal surveys with a grain of salt..I rarely get in, but when I do, it's like a bonus. My surveys kept crashing today, too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

> I got this too. I'm so confused. Lol. So it's not full?


 I was getting a server error and it still shows up in my incomplete surveys, so I think they just crashed and took it down so more people wouldn't log on.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm I never got either email, nor did I see any surveys. Could it be because I'm out here on the west coast?


----------



## L4dynem (Apr 18, 2014)

Nah, I'm out here in California aswell and I for both emails. I never got the survey the email was talking about though.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got the email saying i missed out on hair survey cuz it may have been filled. Been working so no signal all day. Guess i missed out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mom got an email saying the hair survey was still available for her but when she checked there wasnt a survey. :-/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Apr 18, 2014)

I got both of those emails and I just found the prescreen survey in my incomplete surveys box.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got this email: "L'Oreal USA has posted a new hair pre-screen study for a future home hair product test. The study is titled, "PER CT 14-010 Hair Prescreen for Upcoming Home Hair Study". Please note: since this survey is only available for a limited time, if this survey does not appear on your screen, this means the survey has been closed." Nothing on my homepage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got this email:

"L'Oreal USA has posted a new hair pre-screen study for a future home hair product test. The study is titled, "PER CT 14-010 Hair Prescreen for Upcoming Home Hair Study".

Please note: since this survey is only available for a limited time, if this survey does not appear on your screen, this means the survey has been closed."

Nothing on my homepage.





I got that email at 5:57 pm, then at 9:53 pm I got this email:

Due to the overwhelming response in this survey, you may not be able to complete the hair survey at this time. We have received all the information so far for the consumers who have taken it partially and fully.

If you are interested in completing the hair survey PER CT 14-010 Prescreen for Home Hair Study, we ask that you try to log on later or this weekend as it may be easier to access.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got both emails too around those same times but in reverse order! Weird.


----------



## Gchatt (Apr 19, 2014)

Got my comp for the mascara study a few week back. The LancÃ´me exfoliant retails for 37.00. I'm very happy with the comp.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 19, 2014)

> Got my comp for the mascara study a few week back. The LancÃ´me exfoliant retails for 37.00. I'm very happy with the comp.


 Oooo!! I hope my recent mascara study has the same or similar comp!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got my foundation for the upcoming study that starts on the 22nd. Very excited to test these two products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the email too... ðŸ˜” But no survey.
Same here (and I checked the site within a minute of getting the e-mail)!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 20, 2014)

> Got my comp for the mascara study a few week back. The LancÃ´me exfoliant retails for 37.00. I'm very happy with the comp.


 That is awesome! I was in the same study. I hope I get mine tomorrow then.


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 21, 2014)

> Got my foundation for the upcoming study that starts on the 22nd. Very excited to test these two products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same! I'm afraid they're a bit dark but it's always different on my face than my hand lol! I also prequalified for the hair study they were sending the emails about yay!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Apr 21, 2014)

> Got my comp for the mascara study a few week back. The LancÃ´me exfoliant retails for 37.00. I'm very happy with the comp.


 I did received the same comp. I love the baby lips! My first time using it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *blueeyes3007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my foundation for the upcoming study that starts on the 22nd. Very excited to test these two products.




I got mine too.  One of them looks a half a shade too dark but the other looks like a really good match.  I'm excited for this one.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 23, 2014)

anyone else finish up the longwear liquid lipstick study yesterday?


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to talk about the 5 week cleansing conditioner study.. I'm so happy to be done with it!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 23, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I want to talk about the 5 week cleansing conditioner study.. I'm so happy to be done with it!


I actually LOVED my products! However I'm pretty sure the other 5 week hair study is studying the same if not very similar products, so we should keep "spoilers" off the thread. Feel free to PM me though, I think I know what one of them is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was suppose to be in the foundation study that started this week but something happened and today I received a letter that they had overbooked. To my surprise they sent me a wonderful comp. I received Lancome color design palette in Midnight Rush,  Lancome Absolue Hand cream, Mizani comfiderm scalp oil and Loreal Colour Riche  lip gloss in Mystic Mauve.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing for me in awhile!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 24, 2014)

I just finished sunscreen.  Not the most exciting thing in the world but it was just in time for me to be 1. training for a half marathon and 2. trying to get my garden in shape after a hellacious winter.  The sun shall not touch my pale!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 24, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I just finished sunscreen.  Not the most exciting thing in the world but it was just in time for me to be 1. training for a half marathon and 2. trying to get my garden in shape after a hellacious winter.  The sun shall not touch my pale!


same, i was also in the face sunscreen study and in that one i at least really enjoyed one but hated the other lol. in the body sunscreen study i could take it or leave it with both.

got my comp for the first sunscreen study (face) for anyone interested, can't figure how to upload photos anymore:

maybelline super stay 24 color in keep up the flame

maybelline the colossal cat eyes in glam black


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 24, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I actually LOVED my products! However I'm pretty sure the other 5 week hair study is studying the same if not very similar products, so we should keep "spoilers" off the thread. Feel free to PM me though, I think I know what one of them is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 there is another one? I guess I missed that.. Second bath of 5 week'ers, what are you finished? 
I'll PM you, I only liked one. The other one will used for shaving my legs ..


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 24, 2014)

So bummed, I haven't gotten any surveys in a while. I finished up a study in the beginning of April and have only gotten 2 surveys since, both of which I DQ'd.


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 24, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> there is another one? I guess I missed that.. Second bath of 5 week'ers, what are you finished?


In mid-April there was another 4-week haircare study with the same qualifying questions ours did:

 


Lolo22 said:


> Got pretty far in the hair study and dq'd on how I dry.  That study is a month long!


 


amorgb said:


> Me too!! I don't think this is giving too much away....DQ'd on my hair drying method. How odd.
> 
> 
> Mine was on how often I listen to recommendations from my hair stylist!!  Both seem very odd.




I wonder if anyone who posts (or lurks!) here qualified for that one?


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 25, 2014)

I already got compensation for HCF14-011, the 4-week haircare study! I'm kind of confused because it says it was an "informational survey" but HCF14-011 was a full product study, not an informational survey. o__O Probably the person who printed it just selected the wrong auto-text or something.

It was shipped priority mail -- I just completed the assessment 4 days ago!

Anyway here's what I got! (Are there no such thing as spoilers on the new site? I can't figure out how to do it...)

- Lancome Hypose Mascara ($27 retail)

- Lancome Color Design Palette in Blush Sweetness ($50)

- Kiehl's Pineapple Papaya Facial Scrub ($28)

- Maybelline Master Hi-Light Bronzer ($10)

- Loreal Liquid Pencil Eyeliner ($9)

I'm happy ^__^


----------



## 3gingers (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome ^^^^


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 25, 2014)

After recovering my log in info after the recent update, i'm happy to be able to post again annnd happy to report that i just completed a lipstick info survey which counts toward my five! Looking forward to my gift. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check your emails now ladies!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got an email saying I prequaled for a lip info survey and gave me a link to it.

It is quite short and sweet. It counts as 1 of 5. I swear I must be at five LOL...but I think I've been saying that for the last 3 info's I've done haha.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2014)

I did the lipstick survey too. I should be close to five I think. I wish they would show us how many we have!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I did the lipstick survey too. I should be close to five I think. I wish they would show us how many we have!


YES! It would be so nice if they had a place on the home screen that let us know. Otherwise, we are just kind of relying on them to not mess up. If we can see what they say we have it would help us better keep track, too and to be able to see if there are any differences between what we think we have and what they say we have.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 25, 2014)

I second the request for putting our survey amounts on the home page... Half the time, I'm not even sure if I'm taking an informational survey, a prequal for an informational survey, etc. Lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder if we wrote in requesting that they add a count to the home page maybe they would listen.....?


----------



## BSquared (Apr 25, 2014)

Got the lipstick one too, are these normally not in your homepage but on some outside site? Mine had a link to an outside site and didn't have anything on my homepage, I had to click the link in my email to get to it. Ah well, short and sweet! I think I'm at 2/5 now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried writing in just to ask how many they have in the x/5 surveys? It'd be great if they'd add it to our survey page, but I wonder if the CS Team can even check...


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 25, 2014)

Comp for hcf14-011 (five week cleansing conditioner)

First big comp!!!!

Ugh, can't get photo to attach.

Lancome eye palette and mascara. Kiehls face scrub. Maybelline bronzer and loreal eyeliner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 25, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Comp for hcf14-011 (five week cleansing conditioner)
> 
> First big comp!!!!
> 
> ...


That's a great comp! Congratulations!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got the lipstick one as well! I have no idea how many that is, but man am I hoping for a nice long study... A girl can dream, right?


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 25, 2014)

Got the comp for C14-114. It was Vichy Purete Thermale Purifying Foaming Cream and Essie Spa Kirby cream, 2 oz.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 26, 2014)

Yay, I got my compensation as well for the 5 week study.. My jaw dropped when I saw it, it's been a year since I've had a larger compensation like this. Yay! My first lancome eye shadow! Finally! Haha


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 26, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> image.jpg


That facial scrub sounds good enough to eat! Enjoy your comp!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 26, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> image.jpg


What a great comp...Enjoy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> image.jpg


I got this same comp (my shadows were Blush something...pinky and champagne, very pretty) and that liner is pretty great! I'm excited to try the scrub.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 28, 2014)

I received my comp today for the serum study that finished last week Tuesday. It was a 2 week study with 2 serums, using one for a week.  Here is what I received: (sorry for the long link)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 29, 2014)

Check your emails, ladies!

I just completed an informational survey S14-108.  I received an email about it and had to launch the survey directly from the email.  It wasn't on my L'oreal home page.   It says I'll receive compensation 3-4 weeks after survey is closed. I love doing these surveys!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 29, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Check your emails, ladies!
> 
> I just completed an informational survey S14-108.  I received an email about it and had to launch the survey directly from the email.  It wasn't on my L'oreal home page.   It says I'll receive compensation 3-4 weeks after survey is closed. I love doing these surveys!!!


I just did this same survey! It was a really weird one, but since we're getting comp for it, whatever!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's survey was different than any other survey I had done for them. Interesting.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Today's survey was different than any other survey I had done for them. Interesting.


right? i kinda liked it but wish they would have done it in a comparison kind of way or ordering...cause after  while it felt like i was just throwing numbers lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 29, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> right? i kinda liked it but wish they would have done it in a comparison kind of way or ordering...cause after  while it felt like i was just throwing numbers lol


Did you notice the same images came up multiple times?  I was like, i don't remember what i answered earlier.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Did you notice the same images came up multiple times?  I was like, i don't remember what i answered earlier.


lol multiple times, by the end i couldn't tell up from down!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 29, 2014)

got my comp yesterday for the 6 day (total) long wear lip color study - ( 2  L'oreal products, a mascara and eyeliner)


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 29, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> lol multiple times, by the end i couldn't tell up from down!


I didn't get the survey so I don't know exactly what you are referring too, but repeating questions with or without different wording is a method used to increase test validity.  People answer differently to the same questions sometimes, it's a way to get the most accurate answer by comparing the different answers to the same question.  I know personality testing uses the same method.  Someone who is involved in psych/marketing can probably give a clearer explanation, this is what I remember from some elective I took 10 years ago.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 29, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I didn't get the survey so I don't know exactly what you are referring too, but repeating questions with or without different wording is a method used to increase test validity.  People answer differently to the same questions sometimes, it's a way to get the most accurate answer by comparing the different answers to the same question.  I know personality testing uses the same method.  Someone who is involved in psych/marketing can probably give a clearer explanation, this is what I remember from some elective I took 10 years ago.


Yes, that was totally what they were doing.  I'm sure they wanted us to compare the image before to the image after as a relative gauge.  But there were so many images and it was so subjective that the analytics on these data points will look insane.  General trend will probably prove to make more sense.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 29, 2014)

After almost a month of survey drought, I qualified for a home cosmetic study! *happy dance*


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 29, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I didn't get the survey so I don't know exactly what you are referring too, but repeating questions with or without different wording is a method used to increase test validity.  People answer differently to the same questions sometimes, it's a way to get the most accurate answer by comparing the different answers to the same question.  I know personality testing uses the same method.  Someone who is involved in psych/marketing can probably give a clearer explanation, this is what I remember from some elective I took 10 years ago.


They could have been testing for internal consistency (as per Wikipedia): A measure based on the correlations between different items on the same test (or the same subscale on a larger test). It measures whether several items that propose to measure the same general construct produce similar scores. For example, if a respondent expressed agreement with the statements "I like to ride bicycles" and "I've enjoyed riding bicycles in the past", and disagreement with the statement "I hate bicycles", this would be indicative of good internal consistency of the test.

Or maybe it was a mistake, as we so often see from this test panel! Haha


----------



## Jessica Williams (Apr 29, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> After almost a month of survey drought, I qualified for a home cosmetic study! *happy dance*


Ooooo very lucky, I don't have any surveys on my screen. What's it for?


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I qualified too!!! Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Whooo qualified too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 29, 2014)

Woohoo! I also qualified, and it's a study for one of my favorite cosmetic items!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Apr 29, 2014)

i dq'd. wah wah waaaahhhh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 29, 2014)

Qualified! I was going to open a new one this weekend now I can just hoard my stash! lol

I am always afraid to answer wrong on these surveys, I kept thinking I use both what is the right answer?!?!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I didn't get the survey so I don't know exactly what you are referring too, but repeating questions with or without different wording is a method used to increase test validity.  People answer differently to the same questions sometimes, it's a way to get the most accurate answer by comparing the different answers to the same question.  I know personality testing uses the same method.  Someone who is involved in psych/marketing can probably give a clearer explanation, this is what I remember from some elective I took 10 years ago.





AngeBrooklyn said:


> Yes, that was totally what they were doing.  I'm sure they wanted us to compare the image before to the image after as a relative gauge.  But there were so many images and it was so subjective that the analytics on these data points will look insane.  General trend will probably prove to make more sense.


the survey i'm pretty sure is closed up by now, i'll edit this if anyone thinks i shouldn't share but it was pretty much comparing a large amount of different photos and asking you to gauge a specific difference in each. at first i thought they were gonna use it for those market ads saying "most people saw X difference!" but after like the 100 millionth photo i lost perspective.

it did ask for ethnicity before and after so it may have been trying to see how well i could spot differences in other/similar ethnicities? (trying to be at least a bit sly in case anyone cares)


----------



## biancardi (Apr 29, 2014)

I have no luck in qualifying for anything at loreal


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 29, 2014)

Just qualified for a survey yay!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 29, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> the survey i'm pretty sure is closed up by now, i'll edit this if anyone thinks i shouldn't share but it was pretty much comparing a large amount of different photos and asking you to gauge a specific difference in each. at first i thought they were gonna use it for those market ads saying "most people saw X difference!" but after like the 100 millionth photo i lost perspective.
> 
> it did ask for ethnicity before and after so it may have been trying to see how well i could spot differences in other/similar ethnicities? (trying to be at least a bit sly in case anyone cares)


Oh I wonder if the surveys were different.  Mine was estimating the ages of the people in the images.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 29, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Oh I wonder if the surveys were different.  Mine was estimating the ages of the people in the images.


That's what mine was too.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have no luck in qualifying for anything at loreal


Same!  Maybe it's just fate that I'll never get one of these.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Oh I wonder if the surveys were different.  Mine was estimating the ages of the people in the images.


lol no that was it. i assumed they were comparing how we aged women based on a before and after but after so many i just had no clue anymore. and when it's not an age range but rather a specific one it's hard to establish "why would i say 37 and not 39 or 42?"  :wacko:  it'll be an interesting comp!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 29, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> lol no that was it. i assumed they were comparing how we aged women based on a before and after but after so many i just had no clue anymore. and when it's not an age range but rather a specific one it's hard to establish "why would i say 37 and not 39 or 42?"  :wacko:  it'll be an interesting comp!


I did this survey too, it was longer than I thought it'd be! Just curious, at the end of the survey did you click "done" and then get a blank page? I did it on my phone and I'm kind of afraid that it didn't go through.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2014)

norther said:


> I did this survey too, it was longer than I thought it'd be! Just curious, at the end of the survey did you click "done" and then get a blank page? I did it on my phone and I'm kind of afraid that it didn't go through.


did the same for me but it has happened with every surveymonkey link they've sent me so i think we're fine =)


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2014)

Had a survey and DQ'd.  Guess I need to switch up my samples that I am using!


----------



## neeleywife (Apr 30, 2014)

just got in to a new home study! first one i've been in since the brow study    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam26 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh. I feel like I haven't had a survey in weeks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 30, 2014)

I just finished a moisturizer study last week (come on comp!) and so I'm in the after study dry spell! Hope it goes by fast!


----------



## splash79 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was DQ'd on a study.  Bummer, but I guess it's a plus that I got a survey since it's been awhile.


----------



## BeautySpot (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been on L'oreal's Test Panel for over a year (almost 2 years?) and I finally qualify for a study!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 30, 2014)

I had to DQ myself on the first question of today's survey. lol I'll be on a cruise with no internet access on the day of the final survey. But I'd rather be in the Caribbean than getting a free product!!!


----------



## mzkima (Apr 30, 2014)

So I'm in the next home study, it's been awhile since the last time I qualified


----------



## devadorned (May 1, 2014)

I've never qualified for a home study this is exciting !


----------



## emvee (May 1, 2014)

S14-23 FACIAL MOISTURIZER HOME STUDY

Did we ever figure out which moisturizer this was? I absolutely fell in love with it. Because of the slight floral scent I think it may have been Lancôme, but not sure which one.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

S14-81 Facial Moisturizer Home Study - I LOVED one of them, still using it in fact, and the other was meh to me. I have no idea what the first one (slight floral scent) was, but would love to find out!

Not sure if we were on the same study or not since my numbers were different, but it sure sounds like the same one!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

just a heads up - L'Oreal posted on their facebook page the testing website would be down from tonight at 730 until the 7th (or maybe it was the 5th?) for maintenance


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> just a heads up - L'Oreal posted on their facebook page the testing website would be down from tonight at 730 until the 7th (or maybe it was the 5th?) for maintenance


Wow that is a LONG maintenance! I wonder what they're doing....


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

LAWD I'm doing an informational survey right now that is soooo sloooow.  I was sick of waiting so I took a break to pee and when I came back it was timed out.  It was in my incomplete surveys but made me start all over again.  What I wouldn't do for free products.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> LAWD I'm doing an informational survey right now that is soooo sloooow.  I was sick of waiting so I took a break to pee and when I came back it was timed out.  It was in my incomplete surveys but made me start all over again.  What I wouldn't do for free products.


That's what happened to me, but now the site stopped working in the middle of the survey!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I went through what I think was most of that survey and the site seems to have crashed! I try to go back and I'm getting an internal server error. That was a really long and slow survey!!


----------



## casey anne (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> LAWD I'm doing an informational survey right now that is soooo sloooow.  I was sick of waiting so I took a break to pee and when I came back it was timed out.  It was in my incomplete surveys but made me start all over again.  What I wouldn't do for free products.


I'm in the middle of this too, and I clicked continue after one of the pages, now it show this for me "An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator"  Rarrr.


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> LAWD I'm doing an informational survey right now that is soooo sloooow.  I was sick of waiting so I took a break to pee and when I came back it was timed out.  It was in my incomplete surveys but made me start all over again.  What I wouldn't do for free products.


I'm in the middle of that survey too and it seems that now the entire website has crashed for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> LAWD I'm doing an informational survey right now that is soooo sloooow.  I was sick of waiting so I took a break to pee and when I came back it was timed out.  It was in my incomplete surveys but made me start all over again.  What I wouldn't do for free products.


OH MY GOSH I was so close to being finished (was in the T's) and then THIS HAPPENED: "An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator."

And I can't get back on the site. It was sooo....sllooowww, and I just wasted my entire lunch break LOL


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2014)

We must have all crashed the site lol....OOPS


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

Booourns, it crashed for me, let me back in, and back to the beginning.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 1, 2014)

I have spent almost 30mins on that info survey and now it has crashed. Oh my.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

Uh oh. I just started mine. Wondering if I should stop and just try again later


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2014)

If anyone gets through it successfully, let us know! I may wait a little while to try again - assuming I can get away from work for awhile ha


----------



## casey anne (May 1, 2014)

Mine came back up and in the same spot I left off, so I'm close to being done... stay tuned.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

UGH Starting over


----------



## Lala599 (May 1, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> I have spent almost 30mins on that info survey and now it has crashed. Oh my.


I got all the way to the end where I had to confirm my mailing info for the comp gifts, and it crashed. I'm so mad! It took sooooo long to do! When I went back in, there was nothing there. I've emailed L'Oreal to let them know of the problem. I hope they respond!


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

Lol this survey wouldn't be so long if I didn't use SO MANY BRANDS.  I try to be honest and complete.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

It is gonna crash again. It is slowing wayyyyy down! UGH!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Lol this survey wouldn't be so long if I didn't use SO MANY BRANDS.  I try to be honest and complete.


THIS.  And I'm sitting here going "is that bronzer from Maybelline.. or is it Revlon?"  So. Lost.


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> It is gonna crash again. It is slowing wayyyyy down! UGH!


I know, I'm close to being done and I'm afraid it's all for nothing!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I am gonna cry if it crashes again....I'm on S.....Oh man, so near and yet so far!!! I had gotten all the way through the alphabet last time!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

Ahhh mine froze and now when I go back in I have to start over. FUUUUUUDDDDGGGE.


----------



## barbyechick (May 1, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> If anyone gets through it successfully, let us know! I may wait a little while to try again - assuming I can get away from work for awhile ha


so after a ton of time outs and slowness i finished. every time it said oops i had to click back and then hit the 'you already answered this go to your current question' so many times. still a really long survey, although my fault for using so much. i made it to the confirmation page where it says i finished but i hit done it crashed lol.

pretty sure i finished but wow....am i determined  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

I'm on W and the next page isn't loading and if I have to start over I won't be able to finish it because I have to leave 5 minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 1, 2014)

Got through mine, damn was that a thorough questionnaire or what?!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I'm on T and the next page isn't loading.  *SOB*


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

I'm on the S's.. c'mon... quiz.. you can do it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Geeze this is one time I wish I wasn't so thorough!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

Back in the Bs.. :angry:


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

OH NO THE ALPHABET JUST STARTED OVER


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

I have to leave...I hope it's still there in an hour.


----------



## barbyechick (May 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Got through mine, damn was that a thorough questionnaire or what?!


yay, congrats! i probably wouldnt have been so open with all the brands i'd used if i had known what was ahead, would have definitely trimmed that down. definitely thorough though.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Now through the alphabet and more questions...come on don't crash!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> yay, congrats! i probably wouldnt have been so open with all the brands i'd used if i had known what was ahead, would have definitely trimmed that down. definitely thorough though.


I did trim down, because I couldn't think of specific products for some brands.  Some kind of crazy forethought I had  :wacko:


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I wish I would have trimmed it down the second time I did it....Yeesh


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

"The amount of time to complete survey has expired"

AND IT WON'T LET ME BACK IN.  IT SAYS I HAVE NO INCOMPLETE SURVEYS.  Nooooooo.....


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

UGHHHHHHHH!!!! I just got booted in the middle and when i went back in, it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

Halfway through hair I timed out again and now it's not in my incomplete evaluations.  I guess that's my morning off wasted, I have a major case of the sads now.


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

omg - it told me that my time was exceeded to complete the survey, so I logged back in and my survey is no where to be found!!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

OMG, I did sooo much work and then it kicked me out. I am not very happy with this test panel right now... ugh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

Sigh. Almost done with the second time and got 'The amount of time to complete the survey has expired.' 

Now it doesn't show up in my available surveys.


----------



## casey anne (May 1, 2014)

UGH!!!! I'm going to lunch...


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2014)

Got kicked out again, now I can't log in. UHG!!! Maybe it will be back up later??? I am just TRYING to be hopeful...


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

OMG,  I made it through the brands I use, the products of those brands I use and the reasons why I purchased those brands, ONLY to be KICKED out at "S"...

then when I log back in, the survey is no where to be found.  I had spend the past 45 minutes answering this survey.

I emailed L'Oreal..  they really should make it more user friendly!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

Annoying. This looks like it's supposed to get a comp too. I'm going to tell myself that since there are no pre-reqs for this survey they would have to send out so many comps that it's probably really lame. I'm not spending 45 minutes of frustration just to get a stupid Baby Lips chapstick.

Thanks Loreal but it's not worth the stress levels.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

OH MY GOSH....I think I was almost done and it said it timed out and now it isn't in my queue anymore! I can't believe I spent over an hour of my time for nothing! GRRRRRR!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

I sent them a very upset response.  Not cool, L'oreal. not cool.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 1, 2014)

Ugh, same issues with the survey. I tried once and got an error page, went back tried again and even though I was answering as fast as possible it said it timed out and now it's nowhere to be found. It's not my fault it took a million years to load.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I emailed them as well. Doubt if they can/will do anything, but with all the server problems they were having it is hardly our faults. Oh well, first world problems, right? *sigh*


----------



## Bikerchic (May 1, 2014)

Could someone post the email address you used to contact them?  I sent an email to the address on the contact us page and it came back as undeliverable :angry:


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 1, 2014)

I went to a laptop to check if it was still in my Incomplete Surveys....and boom! It isn't. I wasted 30 mins on that this morning and I was only half way done. Not happy about this.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

They obviously have no understanding of the capacity of their servers. They can't run a 45 min. survey with no qualifications and expect huge numbers of people completing the surveys at the same time with the current server capacity. Remember when they sent everyone an email saying "OK EVERYONE COME DO YOUR SURVEY NOW" and it crashed (duh, of course that was going to happen). I know this is a free panel and I shouldn't whine but that was a chunk of my life I just wasted due to their ignorance of technology and its limitations.

PMS, a wasted lunch break, and a foster dog that is getting his leg chopped off today. Why today Loreal whyyyyy. (lol so dramatic sorry guise)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

I had the same survey and the same issues! First time it gave me an error, but was in my incomplete surveys (though I had to start from the beginning again), and the second time it said I exceeded the allotted amount of time and it vanished from my surveys completely. I emailed L'Oreal.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Ohhh poor lil furbaby! I'm so sorry to hear about your foster dog!

PS Sorry, for some reason quote didn't go through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> They obviously have no understanding of the capacity of their servers. They can't run a 45 min. survey with no qualifications and expect huge numbers of people completing the surveys at the same time with the current server capacity. Remember when they sent everyone an email saying "OK EVERYONE COME DO YOUR SURVEY NOW" and it crashed (duh, of course that was going to happen). I know this is a free panel and I shouldn't whine but that was a chunk of my life I just wasted due to their ignorance of technology and its limitations.
> 
> PMS, a wasted lunch break, and a foster dog that is getting his leg chopped off today. Why today Loreal whyyyyy. (lol so dramatic sorry guise)


http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/jon-stewart-takes-his-three-legged-dog-champ-for-a-walk &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

I wasn't even on for 45 minutes - more like 10 minutes.  totally bogus.  And it was SLOW loading.  what is up with the time limit?  Is this a SAT or something?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

It's back up people! Try again!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> It's back up people! Try again!


But you have to start at the beginning D:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> But you have to start at the beginning D:


True, but it's loading quickly.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Oh the humanity!!! I don't know if I want to spend that kind of time again!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Oh the humanity!!! I don't know if I want to spend that kind of time again!


It's pretty zippy right now. And since it's a long survey, the comp is likely to be AMAZING. It's similar to the nail survey from last summer...comp was worth over $300!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

It's not available for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 1, 2014)

Where? The Incomplete Surveys or the main one? I don't see anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KeepOnSingin said:


> It's back up people! Try again!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> Where? The Incomplete Surveys or the main one? I don't see anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, under Incomplete Surveys.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/jon-stewart-takes-his-three-legged-dog-champ-for-a-walk &lt;3


Awww, so cute. This makes me like Jon Stewart even more. Front leg is what my foster is having removed too. It sucks but he will be fine.

Ok I might try the survey again but only with products I currently *regularly* use.. no way am I thinking back 6 months to everything I've ever sampled. Not going to make that mistake again...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

SKINCARE TOO!? I'm dying.


----------



## Meggpi (May 1, 2014)

I finished--pared down my brands to only ones I have multiple products from.  That was such a waste of a day. 'What did you do on semester break?'


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

Mine came back into the incomplete survey section.

This time around I am going to trim it down to my most used and favorite brands...   i have so many brands just lipstick alone I have A single lipstick from like 8 brands, i.e. sephora set.  

For their sake and my sake, I'm going to trim it down to stuff I actually liked/loyal to and use on a daily basis.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I finished--pared down my brands to only ones I have multiple products from.  That was such a waste of a day. 'What did you do on semester break?'


Here's to hoping there's an awesome comp!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 1, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I finished--pared down my brands to only ones I have multiple products from.  That was such a waste of a day. 'What did you do on semester break?'


I did the same.  I would have been taking that survey for a week if I had told them about every single product I've bought and used in the last 6 months.  That said, I had to take the damn thing 4 times before I got all the way through without getting kicked out.  This had better be some good comp


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

I feel like I need to take an anxiety pill and have a nap now.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

longest.survey.ever  - finally finished!  hope the comp is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

Whew! Just finished. I had to stop because I thought the state was here (I work at a daycare and if the state actually WAS here I would be in A LOT of trouble for being on my computer and we would get points docked on some stuff in our room as well). I hope this comp is like the nail survey one from last year! I definitely trimmed my list down A LOT too so I would finish more quickly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

FINISHED!!!!!!!!  :laughno:   :w00t:

Time for a nap.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 1, 2014)

Slowest survey ever.  No joke about it being thorough.  I started it at 11:10am and it took til 12:30 to complete---cycling, cycling, cycling.  Ugh.  No crashes for me though and made it all the way through.  Came back from lunch to see everyone else having the same issues.  Hope this will be a SWEET compensation.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 1, 2014)

I finally got through that darned survey. I trimmed it down to what I used most often. I finally got to the screen that said I would receive a comp in 4-6 weeks. I so hope it's worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 1, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Slowest survey ever.  No joke about it being thorough.  I started it at 11:10am and it took til 12:30 to complete---cycling, cycling, cycling.  Ugh.  No crashes for me though and made it all the way through.  Came back from lunch to see everyone else having the same issues.  Hope this will be a SWEET compensation.


It took me 3 tries to get through. I had to start over from the beginning each time. Ugh. I made it through though. lol I agree it better be good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Okay third time....hopefully this is the charm. I'm paring this puppy WAY back. This is for the birds!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 1, 2014)

Boo...started (and made it quite a ways through the ridiculous thing!) the survey this morning at work only to get interrupted and have it time out on me.  Went back to finish it just now and it's gone.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jaly (May 1, 2014)

I finished.  I am so mad and frustrated though because at any moment the system could like just poof be gone again.. and I'm chained to my desk b/c i don't want to get timed out... been doing this survey 3 times since 9:40am !

breathe....    at least now I can focus on other things... like birchbox...  good luck to all of y'll~

Let us all have our fingers crossed for a great comp....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

Hmmmm going slow again. I will lose my mind if this crashes or times out again.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 1, 2014)

Okay so I've made it all the way to

"Thank you for your valuable feedback in this info survey. The survey is now completed......"

But when I click "Continue" on that page, I get an error. I'm paranoid. I don't wanna take it again. Can someone please tell me if my survey went through successfully?lol

It took me 44 minutes to complete it, and I didn't even list more than half of my stuff. Only listed the ones i use most frequently. The downside of being a makeup hoarder is completing this survey. Lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

OMG Now with the skincare? *SIGH*


----------



## Lala599 (May 1, 2014)

Jaly said:


> OMG,  I made it through the brands I use, the products of those brands I use and the reasons why I purchased those brands, ONLY to be KICKED out at "S"...
> 
> then when I log back in, the survey is no where to be found.  I had spend the past 45 minutes answering this survey.
> 
> I emailed L'Oreal..  they really should make it more user friendly!


I emailed them too...like, hours ago. Still no response!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> Okay so I've made it all the way to
> 
> "Thank you for your valuable feedback in this info survey. The survey is now completed......"
> 
> ...


@@roxgirl08 I had the same thing! Verified address, got the "completed" screen, clicked continue to go back to the home page and.... Crash! Finally managed to log back in, nothing in my incomplete file, so I'm just gonna hope and pray that it went through!


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

I had to leave for awhile, and when I came back, I was kicked out and the survey is gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could have finished if it had worked properly in the first place...hopefully their maintenance includes not letting more people than they can handle into surveys!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 1, 2014)

Be prepared, there's also HAIRCARE lol



ButterflyGrl said:


> OMG Now with the skincare? *SIGH*


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@roxgirl08 I had the same thing! Verified address, got the "completed" screen, clicked continue to go back to the home page and.... Crash! Finally managed to log back in, nothing in my incomplete file, so I'm just gonna hope and pray that it went through!


I refreshed when mine crashed there and it popped up again- I was able to click complete and it took me back to the home screen the second time.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 1, 2014)

I FINISHED!!!! HOLY COW that took literally my whole freaking morning!!!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 1, 2014)

I went through the informational survey FOUR times and it crashed over and over. Now it's gone. Aghhhhh....


----------



## dressupthedog (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@roxgirl08 I had the same thing! Verified address, got the "completed" screen, clicked continue to go back to the home page and.... Crash! Finally managed to log back in, nothing in my incomplete file, so I'm just gonna hope and pray that it went through!


The same thing happened to me as well. *fingers crossed*


----------



## LolaJay (May 1, 2014)

I made it through! It literally took ALL afternoon. But I made it.


----------



## barbyechick (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@roxgirl08 I had the same thing! Verified address, got the "completed" screen, clicked continue to go back to the home page and.... Crash! Finally managed to log back in, nothing in my incomplete file, so I'm just gonna hope and pray that it went through!





roxgirl08 said:


> Okay so I've made it all the way to
> 
> "Thank you for your valuable feedback in this info survey. The survey is now completed......"
> 
> ...


yeah that happened to me this morning, i was one of the few that got to the end. i've had it happen before and it's been fine so i assume since it said you are finished that there's no problem. usually it will state 'must click to home page' if its essential. this one didnt   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just got a new prequal though and made it through to the "if and when"


----------



## Lala599 (May 1, 2014)

Just got a prequal for Nail polish survey. Hope I get in! I love nail polish!  :wub:


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 1, 2014)

I just went through a prequal survey and I know I won't pass because I didn't know how to answer the questions...lol. It had one box that asked me to list all of the brands I use, then the box under that asked me to list the product names. Was I supposed to list the color names?


----------



## Lala599 (May 1, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just went through a prequal survey and I know I won't pass because I didn't know how to answer the questions...lol. It had one box that asked me to list all of the brands I use, then the box under that asked me to list the product names. Was I supposed to list the color names?


I just listed the 2 brands up top, then in the box underneath I wrote the Brand, and the name of the polish next to it -


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

I listed the brand up top then what it said on the bottle (not the color) so we'll see.  Geez if I had to list the color, i'd be there all day!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 1, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I listed the brand up top then what it said on the bottle (not the color) so we'll see.  Geez if I had to list the color, i'd be there all day!


Exactly.  Do they know to whom they're asking these questions?  LOL


----------



## wadedl (May 1, 2014)

I got the nail one. I decided not to try the other one that was there earlier with the comments everyone had. By the time I got back home it was gone and the nail one was there. I just listed the brands twice since they don't have different formulas as far as I know.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

i guess depends on the brand you use?  i think the majority of the brands i use don't - but revlon has a few formulas (like the awesome scented ones)


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Yeah, under Incomplete Surveys.


nothing under incomplete surveys for me


----------



## Jeaniney (May 1, 2014)

In the nail survey I was confused by the question, what nail polish am I "currently using." Like.. what brand do I have on now, at this exact moment? Or what brand do I have in my rotation? For where it asked what type, I didn't say the color but I said if it was part of a collection like "Zoya Pixie Dust" or "Sally Hansen High Shine"  Who knows if that's what they're looking for or not.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> In the nail survey I was confused by the question, what nail polish am I "currently using." Like.. what brand do I have on now, at this exact moment? Or what brand do I have in my rotation? For where it asked what type, I didn't say the color but I said if it was part of a collection like "Zoya Pixie Dust" or "Sally Hansen High Shine"  Who knows if that's what they're looking for or not.


whoever writes their instructions isn't very good at their job!  The instructions/what they're asking for sometimes is about as clear as mud!  I struggled with that too - so i just assumed they wanted to know what brands i use most right now?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

Just did the nail polish prequal. I hope I get in -- 2 prestige products?!? YES PLEASE!!


----------



## Misdameanor (May 1, 2014)

I must have totally missed out on the survey you guys are talking about, and I check my page multiple times a day! Sounds like a wild ride though lol.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 1, 2014)

Ohh okay I feel a little better now. I just listed the brands in both boxes. I was like......if they want me to list all the colors I have this could be a problem.  But I can see where the differences such as Zoya Pixie Dust or Revlon Parfumerie would have mattered! Luckily I use pretty basic finishes and I don't own any fancy kinds.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2014)

I pretty much listed the brands too, and if it was a specific like like Liquid Sand I put that after the brand. I didn't put any shades though.


----------



## Pixistyx (May 2, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I listed the brand up top then what it said on the bottle (not the color) so we'll see.  Geez if I had to list the color, i'd be there all day!


Ok, after listening to you all, I think I did it wrong when I did this section of the nail polish pre-qual. I thought it was asking what polish I was wearing right now so I listed the brand and color. And I was confused by the two boxes so in the top box I put the brand name and in the bottom box I typed in the color. I even hesitated over my answer because I was so confused about what they wanted! I hope I qualify for this because I love nail polish! Good luck to every one!


----------



## Meggpi (May 2, 2014)

There's noooo way I could have named colors. I named like what it says on the bottle: 'Professional Lacquer, Lacquer with Hardeners. etc'


----------



## mommamowad (May 2, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> S14-81 Facial Moisturizer Home Study - I LOVED one of them, still using it in fact, and the other was meh to me. I have no idea what the first one (slight floral scent) was, but would love to find out!
> 
> Not sure if we were on the same study or not since my numbers were different, but it sure sounds like the same one!


i had people notice a change ( for the better ) in my skin after the first one. so it wasnt just me. i LOVED the first one and i would drive up there right now and buy a bottle if the told me what it was ! im going to email them and beg for them to let me know when its for sale lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 2, 2014)

mommamowad said:


> i had people notice a change ( for the better ) in my skin after the first one. so it wasnt just me. i LOVED the first one and i would drive up there right now and buy a bottle if the told me what it was ! im going to email them and beg for them to let me know when its for sale lol


OHHHH if by some chance they tell you, please share! I have never heard of them doing it though. Love love love that one!

What did you think of the second one?


----------



## BSquared (May 2, 2014)

Had a strannggeee pre-qual this morning. Asked the normal age/ethnicity etc....then asked what I do for a living??? One screen and then got a quota full message. Oh well.


----------



## onegreatsmile (May 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Had a strannggeee pre-qual this morning. Asked the normal age/ethnicity etc....then asked what I do for a living??? One screen and then got a quota full message. Oh well.


Me. too. I think that qualifies as the weirdest, most disappointing DQ, ever. LOL


----------



## Lala599 (May 2, 2014)

I'm a little irked that I emailed L'Oreal TWICE yesterday regarding the very looonnnnng info survey, and still no one has responded to me.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Had a strannggeee pre-qual this morning. Asked the normal age/ethnicity etc....then asked what I do for a living??? One screen and then got a quota full message. Oh well.


I got the same thing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (May 2, 2014)

Pixistyx said:


> Ok, after listening to you all, I think I did it wrong when I did this section of the nail polish pre-qual. I thought it was asking what polish I was wearing right now so I listed the brand and color. And I was confused by the two boxes so in the top box I put the brand name and in the bottom box I typed in the color. I even hesitated over my answer because I was so confused about what they wanted! I hope I qualify for this because I love nail polish! Good luck to every one!


I did the same thing you did.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 2, 2014)

I also emailed after the second (of three) tries and haven't heard anything back as well.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 2, 2014)

For the nail polish prequal regarding the brand name, I think the first box is the brand, and the second box identifies what formula it is.

Example, 1st box would be Rimmel London, 2nd box would be Rimmel London 60 Seconds nail polish.

Or

Sally Hansen in the 1st box, then Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in the 2nd box.

(These aren't my answers BTW).


----------



## naturalactions (May 2, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> For the nail polish prequal regarding the brand name, I think the first box is the brand, and the second box identifies what formula it is.
> 
> Example, 1st box would be Rimmel London, 2nd box would be Rimmel London 60 Seconds nail polish.
> 
> ...


This is what I did.


----------



## mommamowad (May 2, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> OHHHH if by some chance they tell you, please share! I have never heard of them doing it though. Love love love that one!
> 
> What did you think of the second one?


more of a night cream texture and more of a plumping thing going on. not for me. i also got my comp already


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 2, 2014)

Got my comp too yesterday!  That was so fast!

I didn't like the texture of the second one at all and it made my foundation pill like crazy. It was terrible!

Edit: For some reason when I try to quote it isn't working. Did that for me the other day too. Anyway, I tried! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> I'm a little irked that I emailed L'Oreal TWICE yesterday regarding the very looonnnnng info survey, and still no one has responded to me.


same here.  I am getting irked, because I see others with all of their surveys and the ONE survey that they have given me in MONTHS ...they crash the system and then nada.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

Just got this- my reaction "well, okay.. I already did it again, though."

Hello ELIZABETH,

Thank you for your interest in our current Cosmetic/Skin/Hair Informational Survey.  Unfortunately there was a server issue yesterday which did not enable you to complete the survey.  We have reinstated your eligibility to re-take the survey which should be available next week on _*Wednesday*__* afternoon May 7th*_.
 

Key in your *User ID* and *Password*  (displayed above) to access the survey. If your password is only 3 digits, please put a 0 in front of it. All passwords are 4 numbers.


If you have any questions, please e-mail us at [email protected] and someone will respond to your questions or concerns.


We do apologize for this inconvenience and as always we appreciate your loyalty to our Consumer program.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Just got this- my reaction "well, okay.. I already did it again, though."
> 
> Hello ELIZABETH,
> 
> ...


Yeah Im hoping the one I already did still counts.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah Im hoping the one I already did still counts.


Saaame.  I don't want to do this a third time.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 2, 2014)

I got the same email. I really don't think I want to give yet another hour of my time to complete this survey again. It took my whole morning yesterday because I did the darn thing three times! I may just hope that the last time went through and leave it at that. I will do some thinking on it. That darn thing was so so so so LONG!


----------



## Lala599 (May 2, 2014)

Just got this email from L'Oreal....hopefully it doesn't crash again when it becomes available! 

Thank you for your interest in our current Cosmetic/Skin/Hair Informational Survey.  Unfortunately there was a server issue yesterday which did not enable you to complete the survey.  We have reinstated your eligibility to re-take the survey which should be available next week on _Wednesday afternoon May 7th_.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 2, 2014)

I got the same thank you email, even though my survey DID finally go through on my 3rd try. And when I emailed them back asking if I would have to take it again, I got an "out of office" insta-reply.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2014)

Maybe do it again and see if you get an extra comp?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Just kidding... Kind of...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## wadedl (May 2, 2014)

I hope the mascara study sends me a tube of the one I use. I just threw that one out and was too cheap to buy a new one since I have so many others I want to try.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 3, 2014)

Misdameanor said:


> I must have totally missed out on the survey you guys are talking about, and I check my page multiple times a day! Sounds like a wild ride though lol.


lol I'm in the same boat! I check mine multiple times a day and nothing comes up for me. grrr lol!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

Maybe someone can help me? I just joined and I got a welcome email and it says that when I log in to my account, I'll see the Initial Enrollment Mapping Survey... except I don't see it anywhere. It says there's no eligible surveys for me to take.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 3, 2014)

ive had so much l'oreal action this past week i cant keep the details straight! i finished foundation testing, took the long a$$ info survey and preq'd for nail info. which was the one with the "two prestige products?" i swear i did another survey at one point. i'm very excited about all the action! B)


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Maybe someone can help me? I just joined and I got a welcome email and it says that when I log in to my account, I'll see the Initial Enrollment Mapping Survey... except I don't see it anywhere. It says there's no eligible surveys for me to take.


hmmm...have no idea. wish i could help. i would email them and ask about it. you wont get a reply until monday tho. good luck.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 3, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> ive had so much l'oreal action this past week i cant keep the details straight! i finished foundation testing, took the long a$$ info survey and preq'd for nail info. which was the one with the "two prestige products?" i swear i did another survey at one point. i'm very excited about all the action! B)


The one with 2 prestige products is the nail informational survey. You passed the prequal so you just have to wait for them to email you with the nail info survey, then you'll get the two products after a few weeks.

The looooong survey is also compensated but they didn't indicate what kind it is.]


----------



## Jeaniney (May 5, 2014)

For those of you who pre-qualified for the nail survey, it's up! (at least it was for me!)


----------



## LolaJay (May 5, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> For those of you who pre-qualified for the nail survey, it's up! (at least it was for me!)


Mine was up as well!! It didn't take me TOO long. I actually really enjoyed it!! I'm so excited that I've gotten through TWO compensated surveys within a week! I've only ever done 3 home studies up until now.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 5, 2014)

My nail survey was up, too! And it definitely didn't take the amount of time they said it would, thank goodness.


----------



## Krystan (May 5, 2014)

Finished it !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the first time I'll ever get comp! wootwoot


----------



## naturalactions (May 5, 2014)

I really enjoyed it too, but now I totally feel like I need to redo my nails... :blush:


----------



## Lala599 (May 5, 2014)

Just did my nail survey....so happy that it didn't take the 45 minutes it said it would! Can't wait to see what my 2 "prestigious gifts" are!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 5, 2014)

finished nail info as well! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bring on the prestige!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did some of the nail pics kind of grossed me out. le bleh. i'm so excited for my upcoming comps! 0_0


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I did not get an email but my survey was up! Wow two comped surveys in one week! That will help my low-buy for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (May 5, 2014)

Thank god that one was less intense!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 5, 2014)

I just did the nail survey as well.  Was really happy to see it because the pre-qual for it kind of confused me and I was worried I had put in wrong/not what they were looking for info and wouldn't get to do the survey.  I just finished a foundation home study last week and did the sssuupppperrr long info study, too.  I have 3 comps coming my way!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 5, 2014)

Woohoo! Just happened to log on, earlier than usual, and here was my nail survey! Went much much much (x infinity) easier than the super long crashfest craptastic survey from last week!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

Did anyone ever hear back about the super long survey from last week? Do we have to take it again when they repost it this week even if we got it to go through last week? I thought a few people said they contacted them about it!


----------



## tameloy (May 5, 2014)

What's their contact email? I need to send them a message regarding that survey last week.


----------



## Lala599 (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone ever hear back about the super long survey from last week? Do we have to take it again when they repost it this week even if we got it to go through last week? I thought a few people said they contacted them about it!


I believe we have to retake it...my email from them told me to log back in on Weds the 7th to take it again...hopefully we don't have the same problems as last week!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 5, 2014)

I'm mentally scarred from those nail pics. I really hope the comp is good because I cannot stop thinking of the Lay's chips commercial that ruined red nail polish for me.  And I'm sorry for bringing it up to everyone else, lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 5, 2014)

Just did the nail survey.  Yikes, I don't let them get like that.  Now the countdown clock begins for the compensation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (May 5, 2014)

OMG yeah the nail survey pictures made me cringe big time! I totally felt like I had to wash my hands and put lotion on and re-paint my nails afterwards lol.


----------



## kirstenholly (May 5, 2014)

Of the following list, please check the fox of anything that you think affects the wear of anil polish? _(check the ALL THAT APPLY)_

_Geeeez.... loreal._


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

Completely forgot I was even in a home study! Got my products for C14-200 today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 5, 2014)

I noticed the fox too! It made me have to read the question 4 times because it was all I could think about!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 5, 2014)

I sometimes screenshot pages from surveys to take note of the test dates and info, and almost every screenshot I have, has at least one spelling or grammatical error.


----------



## Stitchie (May 5, 2014)

I qualified for the Eyeliner study!

I'm so excited I could pop! I've been a member of the site for about a year and a half now and this is the first one I've ever qualified for =) And it's eyeliner which is my favorite makeup item (besides nail polish) Yayayay!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

Speaking of misspellings, had to answer for "combintation" skin on a survey  :blink:


----------



## barbyechick (May 5, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> I believe we have to retake it...my email from them told me to log back in on Weds the 7th to take it again...hopefully we don't have the same problems as last week!


Are you kidding me? Lol that took so long and i would have to retake it and risk not getting in after already completing? I hope not cause that's just mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may email them about it later today


----------



## Lolo22 (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Completely forgot I was even in a home study! Got my products for C14-200 today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is that the mascara one? Can you tell what it is??? I feel like mascara tubes will be tougher to camouflage  Super excited for it though.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> DQ'ed on home study because I have "XXXX" skin.


How do you know that's why you DQ'd? Usually that's not the only question on a page. Also remember .... open surveys, not helping others, etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No surveys for me, probably too recent since my last one. Ho hum!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> How do you know that's why you DQ'd? Usually that's not the only question on a page. Also remember .... open surveys, not helping others, etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> No surveys for me, probably too recent since my last one. Ho hum!


You're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> edited my post- was mostly interested in that spelling!  So weird!  And it was the only question on the page, also thought that was bizarre.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 5, 2014)

I would be a volunteer spellchecker for free, just gimme access to that discount shop they have on site...  :luv:  I would never leave.


----------



## SherriC (May 5, 2014)

I completed the nail survey this morning and it showed on my page again a few moments ago.  I completed it again since it was posted, I hope that was the right thing to do.

I have comp coming from the foundation study, the super long informational survey and now the nail survey.......it's going to be like Christmas in May!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 5, 2014)

SherriC said:


> I completed the nail survey this morning and it showed on my page again a few moments ago. I completed it again since it was posted, I hope that was the right thing to do.


Same here. I did the same survey again cuz it appeared again! Probably an error on their part.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 5, 2014)

If they give us all face washes for the nail survey comp, I'm going to be pissed! I expect at least one Lancôme product for that!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 5, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If they give us all face washes for the nail survey comp, I'm going to be pissed! I expect at least one Lancôme product for that!


It could be a Lancome facewash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha, but yes I totally agree.. I have a stockpile of Baby Lips, drugstore face washes, and drugstore mascaras. They seem to be their favorite things to give out!

To be fair the nail survey was pretty darn easy. If I get Baby Lips for that 45 min survey I had to complete 3.5 times, I'll be .. less than thrilled. ha.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 5, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> It could be a Lancome facewash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha, but yes I totally agree.. I have a stockpile of Baby Lips, drugstore face washes, and drugstore mascaras. They seem to be their favorite things to give out!
> 
> To be fair the nail survey was pretty darn easy. If I get Baby Lips for that 45 min survey I had to complete 3.5 times, I'll be .. less than thrilled. ha.


Don't give them any ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a Vichy face wash (which, truth be told, is honestly nothing special and I'm hardcore judging anyone who shells out money on these), mascara (I'm going to makeup sanitary hell for not throwing these out every few months) and baby lips (I prefer Vaseline) collection which is doomed to grow if L'oreal keeps on sending is the same stuff!

I'm expecting that they'll give Lancôme eyeliners, small Lancôme palettes, and Lancôme mascaras for this one seeing as they're kind of "lower level" comp items.

They also seem to be big fans of giving out Miracle Blur, which tbh I would like to try! But for a drugstore product the price tag is quite steep. I'd rather get a bunch of drugstore makeup products than a Vichy face wash that doesn't do much.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 5, 2014)

I'm just hoping for anything except baby lips, mascaras, facewashes, and sunscreen...

I hope they don't troll me after seeing this post, and send me those stuff above.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 5, 2014)

The nail polish survey made me closely examine my nails for grossness. lol Especially since the polish I used Saturday is like 3 years old and starting to separate. I'm starting a "hazardous waste" collection to take to the recycling center and that polish is going in it especially after that. Yuck. 

I had to say I wasn't interested in the other survey. I don't know what it was for because once I saw the dates I knew I wouldn't be available. No love lost though because the survey dates are when I'll be in the Caribbean.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 5, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I'm expecting that they'll give Lancôme eyeliners, small Lancôme palettes, and Lancôme mascaras for this one seeing as they're kind of "lower level" comp items.


That would be nice but I am keeping my expectations low... that sounds too good to be true! My psychic guess is a Kiehl's body wash and Vichy sunscreen. I wish I saw more Lancome makeup comps posted though! Then I'd be more optimistic.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 5, 2014)

Ladies -- I got a response from L'Oreal about the super long survey that gave us all trouble. It says that if you go to the end, you *do not* have to take it again.

And in other news...I got my mascara for the study that starts on Friday!! I know exactly what one of them is...the bottle gives it away 100% and the brush only confirms it. I'm happy though since it is one of my top 2 favorite mascaras!! I'm not sure about the other one though.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 5, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Ladies -- I got a response from L'Oreal about the super long survey that gave us all trouble. It says that if you go to the end, you *do not* have to take it again.
> 
> And in other news...I got my mascara for the study that starts on Friday!! I know exactly what one of them is...the bottle gives it away 100% and the brush only confirms it. I'm happy though since it is one of my top 2 favorite mascaras!! I'm not sure about the other one though.


Thanks for posting! That's good to know. I made it to the end and do not want to go through that horrid thing again. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you are happy with the mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (May 5, 2014)

I just got into a home-cosmetic study!  Yippee! Feeling not so bad about bombing out of the super long survey now.


----------



## BSquared (May 5, 2014)

DQ'd on skin type.


----------



## disconik (May 5, 2014)

Just got into my first study!  Woohoo!  But..  it's for eyeliner.  lol  Because I don't have enough of those!  But, hey, I got to pick my color and it sounds like an interesting product, so I'm still pretty danged excited about it!!

Also - I struggled throught he failing survey from hell,t oo.  But now I've learned my lesson about clicking off every damned makeup brand I own.


----------



## Kelli (May 5, 2014)

OMG! I got the eyeliner study, too! So excited. It's nice that they let you pick a color, but honestly, I'd have been happy with either choice! This will be my third study since joining about a year and a half ago. It's the second one for eyeliner lol.

Can't wait to get the product!


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 5, 2014)

The eyeliner is my first too. I can't believe I finally got one. And then the question of choosing which one, argh, so hard to decide.


----------



## disconik (May 5, 2014)

Once I saw the final instructions on how it was going to be used, I kinda wished I'd chosen differently, but I'm definitely happy about it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 5, 2014)

Just completed the nail informational survey, it didn't take as long as I thought it would but then again I didn't have to think much on my answers because of how obsessive I am over how my nail polish looks lol.

DQ on the first page for the home study, I'm guessing it might have been my skin type but who knows, maybe my age group was filled up already.


----------



## jedavis (May 5, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the comp for the mascara study yet? The one with Volum Blast?


----------



## barbyechick (May 5, 2014)

just got my comp for the body sunscreen study! i thought it was pretty awesome:

L'oreal HiP Eyeshadow Duo in Reckless

Lancome Absolue Serum

@@KeepOnSingin thanks for letting us know, it's a relief we don't have to redo it!


----------



## wadedl (May 5, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> just got my comp for the body sunscreen study! i thought it was pretty awesome:
> 
> L'oreal HiP Eyeshadow Duo in Reckless
> 
> ...


Great comp!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 5, 2014)

I hope some of my comps will be like that... I'm sooo wanting eye shadow and serum or moisturizer. .


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh. I cannot tell you how happy I am that we do not have to complete that long long study again! It took me three times, but I eventually made it to the end and I would rather not have to take that journey again. I will be happy to sit and wait for my comp. I cannot wait to see what they send for this and for the nail study that gave us all the heebies today!


----------



## Meggpi (May 5, 2014)

I'm a bit of a Baby Lips hoarder so I'm in the minority who doesn't mind getting them. I avoid the guilt of buying more when I have over twenty.


----------



## barbyechick (May 5, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Great comp!


holy smokes i just tried looking up reviews and the serum is expensive!! let's hope i don't love it lol



meggpi said:


> I'm a bit of a Baby Lips hoarder so I'm in the minority who doesn't mind getting them. I avoid the guilt of buying more when I have over twenty.


i've actually been waiting/wanting to get one in a comp and haven't gotten one yet, so youre not the only one


----------



## nikkimouse (May 6, 2014)

I got my products for the eyeliner (edit: mascara study not eyeliner)study today I have a really good idea what one of them is based on the shape of the bottle and brush. (it's the one i said i use most) even though both tubes are solid black the shapes are different.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 6, 2014)

Just had a selection survey for a foundation study but DQ'd on type of foundation I wear. Good luck!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Ladies -- I got a response from L'Oreal about the super long survey that gave us all trouble. It says that if you go to the end, you *do not* have to take it again.
> 
> And in other news...I got my mascara for the study that starts on Friday!! I know exactly what one of them is...the bottle gives it away 100% and the brush only confirms it. I'm happy though since it is one of my top 2 favorite mascaras!! I'm not sure about the other one though.


 Got mine too! I'm pretty sure I know what both are (the one you're talking about for sure) and I'm super happy to be testing these.  Getting these 2 full sizes is almost comp enough....almost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

DQ'ed on eyeliner brand.  Put me in an eyeliner test, L'oreal!  I'll use whatever you send me!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 6, 2014)

I finally am throwing out that brow gel from the March study.  I dyed my hair darker and the color was way too off to continue to use...and it didn't even stick to my sparse areas anyway.  I just got the Anastasia brow pencil and it works way better for me.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 6, 2014)

Got through the hair survey though, I think that makes 4 for me! Possibly 5 if that nail survey counts!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> DQ'ed on eyeliner brand. Put me in an eyeliner test, L'oreal! I'll use whatever you send me!


Will work for makeup! Whatever it is, I'm here, I have a face, I'll use it!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Will work for makeup! Whatever it is, I'm here, I have a face, I'll use it!


Exactly!  It was like "what kind of eyeliner do you use regularly?" and I was like "I carry a minimum of 3 eyeliners that are all very different.. what do you want me to do here, L'oreal?  TELL ME THE ANSWERS!!" and then brand, and I was like "I'm pretty sure I have at least one of all of these." So. Many. Struggles.


----------



## Lala599 (May 6, 2014)

No eyeliner questionnaire for me  :angry:


----------



## Krystan (May 6, 2014)

DQ'd on the first eyeliner questionnaire, then DQ'd on another one for IDEK what for.. THEENNNN.. 

GOT IN ON "*You have qualified for C14-206 EYELINER study for a ONE WEEK product usage at home." 

:w00t:    *

*Yayyyyyy! My first studyyyy!!! *


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Exactly!  It was like "what kind of eyeliner do you use regularly?" and I was like "I carry a minimum of 3 eyeliners that are all very different.. what do you want me to do here, L'oreal?  TELL ME THE ANSWERS!!" and then brand, and I was like "I'm pretty sure I have at least one of all of these." So. Many. Struggles.



I chose just what I had worn that morning since I have every type of eyeliner under the sun.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 6, 2014)

Just DQ'ed on a prequal for an informational survey about hair. Pretty sure I know the reason too which sucks because if I'm right, the reason isn't fair.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 6, 2014)

DQd!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 6, 2014)

Remember everyone, this thread isn't here to help posters and lurkers qualify for studies  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If you got DQ'd for a certain reason just move on and wait for another survey, no need to tell everyone what got you qualified or disqualified. I would hate for MUT to come under fire from Loreal's lawyers, it happened recently in another forum I follow and it was serious business.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 6, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Remember everyone, this thread isn't here to help posters and lurkers qualify for studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you got DQ'd for a certain reason just move on and wait for another survey, no need to tell everyone what got you qualified or disqualified. I would hate for MUT to come under fire from Loreal's lawyers, it happened recently in another forum I follow and it was serious business.


Ahh sorry! I figured that the survey would've been down/full by now and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## saku (May 6, 2014)

OH MY GOSH! i finally qualified for a study. my last qualification was like a year and a half ago and it was a clear lip balm. just when i was about to give up...

YAYYYYY!!!  :mussical:


----------



## saku (May 6, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Remember everyone, this thread isn't here to help posters and lurkers qualify for studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If you got DQ'd for a certain reason just move on and wait for another survey, no need to tell everyone what got you qualified or disqualified. I would hate for MUT to come under fire from Loreal's lawyers, it happened recently in another forum I follow and it was serious business.


thank you for looking out for us, the integrity of l'oreal's testing panel, and this forum!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 6, 2014)

It's an easy mistake to make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No worries. It's fine to say general things, like "DQ'd on what type of eyeliner I wear" or "DQ'd on what color eyeliner I wear" but getting too specific is where the trouble starts. Very confusing at first!



saku said:


> OH MY GOSH! i finally qualified for a study.


:sunshine:   :sunshine:  Woo hooo !  :sunshine:   :sunshine:


----------



## jadorecouture (May 6, 2014)

Got my mascara's to test! Looks like 1 high end and 1 drugstore, if you go by the shape of the bottles.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

I just qualified for my first home study, after almost a year of taking all these surveys and hoping to qualify for something!!! I have to wear eyeliner for 36 hours straight while at my Pre-Service Orientation for Americorps....Hopefully it is nice eyeliner.


----------



## chaostheory (May 6, 2014)

I got into eyeliner!!! 

Though I'm going to have to wear it ON MY 1ST WEDDING ANNIVERSARY. Haha, here's hoping it holds up!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 6, 2014)

No surveys for me today,  yet at least. hehe


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Ahh sorry! I figured that the survey would've been down/full by now and it wouldn't matter.


If you'll go back and delete my quote from your post, that would probably be for the best.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Meggpi (May 6, 2014)

I don't know if I can bring myself to use this serum we got comped for the sunscreen comp when it costs more than what is in my checking account right now


----------



## caseybean025 (May 6, 2014)

I got into a foundation study again! Woohoo! I just became eligible again after finishing one. Sooo excited!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

I had three surveys and got into the first one (eyeliner). the other two studied disappeared which I assumed would happen, but I wanted to know what they were, lol. So excited to try a colored eyeliner!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

No surveys for me today.  But I am in my 30 day time out so I didn't really expect any.  I am so jealous about the serum @@Meggpi got!  I would love love love a nice serum for a comp.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I had three surveys and got into the first one (eyeliner). the other two studied disappeared which I assumed would happen, but I wanted to know what they were, lol. So excited to try a colored eyeliner!


Colored eyeliner sounds fun! My eyeliner study specified that I will get black eyeliner, which is a little boring. But still! Exciting!


----------



## Lala599 (May 6, 2014)

Just got my comp gifts for the sunscreen study! AMAZED at the serum! So expensive!! ***happy dance***

This girl is gonna have some nice skin!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 6, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> Just got my comp gifts for the sunscreen study! AMAZED at the serum! So expensive!! ***happy dance***
> 
> This girl is gonna have some nice skin!


May I know how long that study was? And how many products you tested? It's probably a high-end sunscreen you were testing, that's why the comp is so awesome! If I ever get that serum as a comp, I'm giving it to my mom!:]


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> Just got my comp gifts for the sunscreen study! AMAZED at the serum! So expensive!! ***happy dance***
> 
> This girl is gonna have some nice skin!


whats the serum you all got?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 6, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> whats the serum you all got?


That's my question too!!


----------



## SherriC (May 6, 2014)

I have a L'Oreal wish list.....

Lotion

Moisturizer

Lancôme eye shadows

I'm easy to please but these are items I have not received yet.  I'm hoping one of these show up in my mailbox this month!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lovepink (May 6, 2014)

Logged in and had 2 surveys.  One for skin care (DQ) one for foundation (DQ).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

So I hadn't been able to access that initial enrollment mapping survey that you have to do to qualify for anything. I emailed them over the weekend. This was the response I got back:



> After viewing the questionnaire results I see you went as far as “What "OTHER" do you think most affects the wear of nail polish? (Please be as specific as possible)”
> 
> 
> 
> Please know you can only use 75 Characters/letters to answer the question. If you using more that will explain why you time out.


Totally not related to my question AT ALL lol


----------



## rinnytintin3 (May 6, 2014)

DQd on both eyeliner studies and sadly the information survey about nail polishes had closed in the middle of me trying to finish the survey. I spent 30 minutes on that thing!  :angry:

I'm glad however that I actually am getting a comp for the S14-108 INFORMATIONAL SURVEY that I completed last week. I hope it is something nice.


----------



## Pfinky (May 6, 2014)

Ladies who received the mascara study materials: Did the package come via UPS or USPS? I think my neighbor may have received my package, but they have moved out so it's a vacant house. I am trying to track it down before the study starts on Friday! Ah!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 6, 2014)

USPS, so no tracking unfortunately.



Pfinky said:


> Ladies who received the mascara study materials: Did the package come via UPS or USPS? I think my neighbor may have received my package, but they have moved out so it's a vacant house. I am trying to track it down before the study starts on Friday! Ah!


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

EYELINER STUDY! Hell, yeah! I only use one type, and I usually get booted because they never seem to be looking for people to test that type, but I guess that type is exactly what they're testing this time! I didn't get any questions about brand, though. (I'll use any brand, so that would have been a problem if they had asked me to name just one.) And then I thought I would be booted because DO NOT WEAR A CERTAIN COLOR OF EYELINER. EVER.

ANYWAY. It's been about a year and a half since I signed up. My very first study! Well, I made it into the brow study, but then I accidentally removed myself from the schedule. So excited, especially since this is one of my favorite makeup items!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

DQ on the lipstick study :-(


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 7, 2014)

check your accounts ladies! new one up! i qualified! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> May I know how long that study was? And how many products you tested? It's probably a high-end sunscreen you were testing, that's why the comp is so awesome! If I ever get that serum as a comp, I'm giving it to my mom!:]


It was a 2 week study, for 2 different sunscreens.


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> whats the serum you all got?


It was Lancome Absolue Oleo Sublime Serum.


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what time the horrific survey from last week will be back up? I remember getting an email saying it would be today, but I still don't have anything...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> Does anyone know what time the horrific survey from last week will be back up? I remember getting an email saying it would be today, but I still don't have anything...


My email says this afternoon...


----------



## BSquared (May 7, 2014)

OMG someone help. Ok I got a lipstick survey and QUALIFIED HOLY CRAP but I think it might be onsite??? It's asking me to select a session and I didn't really read the full page...does anyone know if this one is onsite? I don't have a survey number since I"m in the middle of it, but it asked about the condition of your lips and if you'd be willing to wear a specific shade. Help?

Edit...it doesn't stay onsite? Do you normally have to pick a time on home studies?? How odd. I've never actually qualified though!! Well I just picked the only one avaliable

Edit 2: Had 3 surveys when I logged in.....took a lipstick survey, qualified, then the other 2 disappeared. Odd!

Im so freaking excited I qualified!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 7, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OMG someone help. Ok I got a lipstick survey and QUALIFIED HOLY CRAP but I think it might be onsite??? It's asking me to select a session and I didn't really read the full page...does anyone know if this one is onsite? I don't have a survey number since I"m in the middle of it, but it asked about the condition of your lips and if you'd be willing to wear a specific shade. Help?


It is most likely a home study. Most are. Just keep clicking through, select the section with the start date, and then you'll put in your address and all that jazz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (May 7, 2014)

Wohooooo made it through and it should be here next week!!!  Im so excited!


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OMG someone help. Ok I got a lipstick survey and QUALIFIED HOLY CRAP but I think it might be onsite??? It's asking me to select a session and I didn't really read the full page...does anyone know if this one is onsite? I don't have a survey number since I"m in the middle of it, but it asked about the condition of your lips and if you'd be willing to wear a specific shade. Help?
> 
> Edit...it doesn't stay onsite? Do you normally have to pick a time on home studies?? How odd. I've never actually qualified though!! Well I just picked the only one avaliable
> 
> ...


Crap, I forgot I don't have bold buttons on mobile anymore. Pretend I highlighted that first edit about picking a time! Yeah, they have you pick a time even for home studies. I think the idea is to make sure everyone is applying the product at the same time of day for experiment control purposes.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 7, 2014)

no surveys for me - i hate this waiting period in between studies!!!!!  ahhhhhh...guess i can't complain too much, i did the nail info survey and the excessively long one (and finished) last week


----------



## BSquared (May 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Crap, I forgot I don't have bold buttons on mobile anymore. Pretend I highlighted that first edit about picking a time! Yeah, they have you pick a time even for home studies. I think the idea is to make sure everyone is applying the product at the same time of day for experiment control purposes.


Good to know! I'm going to feel so official taking out my lipstick at work and applying it at EXACTLY the right time. I'm wayyyyy too excited about this.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Crossing my fingers that the craptastically long survey doesn't show back up in my queue. I'm hoping it won't show up if they show you completed it. There were so many crashes and hiccups on that darn thing by the time I finished it I cannot truly be sure I finished it! I tell myself I won't take the time to do it a fourth time, but who am I kidding? Free makeup...yeah, *sigh* I will take the time to do it again if they want me to!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

Two questions: 

1) Has anyone had the super long survey from last week show up again yet?

2) Did anyone else do the hair study that finished on the 28th? I think it was about 3 weeks long? My mom did it and she wanted me to see if anyone had gotten their comp yet. I thought I remembered someone posting that they had, but I can't find it now.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

I just checked my queue and no reappearance of the long long survey as of yet.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Correction....its BAAAAAACK! UGH!


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Crossing my fingers that the craptastically long survey doesn't show back up in my queue. I'm hoping it won't show up if they show you completed it. There were so many crashes and hiccups on that darn thing by the time I finished it I cannot truly be sure I finished it! I tell myself I won't take the time to do it a fourth time, but who am I kidding? Free makeup...yeah, *sigh* I will take the time to do it again if they want me to!


Mine still isn't there, but my co worker has hers...I got almost all the way to the end last week (had to just confirm my account info) when it crashed. I'm hoping that they consider it to be complete then...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Oh Lord help me, it is running REALLY S.L.O.W. again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> Mine still isn't there, but my co worker has hers...I got almost all the way to the end last week (had to just confirm my account info) when it crashed. I'm hoping that they consider it to be complete then...


Nevermind....just went back into it and its there. Much easier this time! Only took about 15 minutes!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

I've got it! But it's being pretty slow again...I hope I make it through this time!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

OMG it crashed on me about halfway through!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

"An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator."

UGH so annoyed with this, now I'm going to have to start over.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

jayeme said:


> "An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator."
> 
> UGH so annoyed with this, now I'm going to have to start over.


Same ugh. I took a screenshot of it just to be safe


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

AND it wants me to start at the beginning again....okay...last time and this time I'm doing the Evelyn Woods version!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

I wanted to be honest and thorough but I'm choosing fewer and fewer brands every time it makes me start over...


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

....And it's crashed again.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 7, 2014)

crashed on me! the sad part is i emailed them the first time i took it and after i emailed em i went back and completed it no problems but they sent it to me again today so i have no clue if mine actually went thru or not! time to email em again! bluh. :-|


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

I'm on my phone and it's not showing up again, darn it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Yes, exactly. I am doing less each time, even though I would really like to do a good job for them and be thorough. I just can't keep spending this amount of time!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

And now it has crashed for the third time. I am going to wait a while and then try it one more time. I am also emailing them. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

For some reason, I can't log on to the website on my laptop, but I can on my phone just fine. Weird.

Eta: I have logged on successfully! *praises Beyoncé for bestowing upon me her fierceness*

"the amount of time to complete this survey has expired" Ummmm


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> And now it has crashed for the third time. I am going to wait a while and then try it one more time. I am also emailing them. This is ridiculous.


So glad I didn't have any problems with it this time. Seems like I am about the only one who didn't!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 7, 2014)

I got all the way to the middle of haircare and it crashed AGAIN.  Then crashed in the beginning. Sob. WHY does it make us start all over when it crashes??!!


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Holy balls their site is giving me a headache right now. Every freaking survey keeps timing out on me. I am going to hurl something at someone soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 7, 2014)

The super long one is back up on my page, but I don't know if I should do it or not since L'Oreal said I didn't have to since I did eventually make it through...


----------



## Jeaniney (May 7, 2014)

It's not even showing me the survey so I'm going to assume it went through last time (???). I don't know. So sorry to those of you having problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Total Loreal fail.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Holy balls their site is giving me a headache right now. Every freaking survey keeps timing out on me. I am going to hurl something at someone soon.


ME TOO! This is insane. I have almost completed this survey about 8 times for god's sake.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 7, 2014)

whenever a survey crashed, it used to show up in my history and i could go back and do it again. now its not showing up anymore in my history. if it does, its just a page and it takes me to the log in page. this is on droid. wish it would stay in history like it used to!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

All I can say is if I ever get through this fricken chicken licken survey and I get a cleanser as comp I'm gonna be pretty ticked off....and I never get irritated with the comp because free is free.


----------



## Krystan (May 7, 2014)

Are yall talking about the Informational Survey (hair/skincosmetic)?? 

I just did about half of it and it said the time was up so I'm starting all over... 

WAAAA


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

It wouldn't be so bad if it saved what was already done. But this is ridiculous!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to give up now.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 7, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> All I can say is if I ever get through this *fricken chicken licken *survey and I get a cleanser as comp I'm gonna be pretty ticked off....and I never get irritated with the comp because free is free.


I think this will be my new catchphrase, thanks!


----------



## wadedl (May 7, 2014)

It told me my time was up. I think it crashed, I looked away to read an email that came in.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 7, 2014)

seriously want to scream I can't believe the issues weren't fixed from the last fiasco with this survey.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

I'm going to go cry silently in the corner. Oh the humanity!!! Why L'Oreal....why?


----------



## TippyAG (May 7, 2014)

The super long info survey is up on my account, I've attempted it twice but it's crashed on me both times. I'll wait a bit and try again on it. I did have another survey up, but DQ'd on skintone... UGH!! sometimes I'm considered "fair" sometimes I'm considered "very fair" I guess I clicked the wrong one... hpoefully they were full of applicants for both colors tho...


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

I give up for now. I'll try again later if it's still there. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Yeah it is going to keep crashing and crashing. This is craptastic.


----------



## TippyAG (May 7, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> seriously want to scream I can't believe the issues weren't fixed from the last fiasco with this survey.


I think its a server issue. This sounds like something that went out to EVERYONE and we're all trying to complete it at the same time. The huge size of the survey mixed with the amount of traffic trying to access it is bogging it all up.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 7, 2014)

Is it being really slow and crashing because there are too many people on their server at once? This never happened before... Also I hope they would show Incomplete Surveys on their mobile site..


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

I give up! I'll check at 2:30 to see if it's still there and if not then so be it.

ETa: wow I just realized that I spent a whole hour on that survey, trying to complete it. I deserve a Lancôme quad, mascara, and serum, we all do!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

I thought they'd actually fixed something...guess not. There are things they could do! Like, for example, make the survey available only to certain numbers of people at certain times - ie numbers xxxx-xxxx today, xxxx-xxxx tomorrow, etc. They should know how many people their servers can handle, and not make it available to more than that.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

I'm taking a break before I throw my monitor or something. I also emailed them to see if they show that I have completed the survey since I made it to the end last week, but it crashed right on the last "submit" button!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2014)

Gaaaaaah I had a random home study survey and I got through ONE PAGE and it crashed and disappeared.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

Or maybe they could break it up into makeup, hair and skin...three separate surveys to make it shorter. At least if it were having a crashstravaganza we wouldn't have such a huge amount of information to re-enter! I wouldn't mind it so much if it would just save at least SOME of what I have done!


----------



## TippyAG (May 7, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Or maybe they could break it up into makeup, hair and skin...three separate surveys to make it shorter. At least if it were having a crashstravaganza we wouldn't have such a huge amount of information to re-enter! I wouldn't mind it so much if it would just save at least SOME of what I have done!


my thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

To try to do this again, or not.  That is the question.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 7, 2014)

Argh that informational survey is driving me insane, I've tried to fill it out 5 times and it's crashed every single time! DQ from a cosmetic study on ethnicity, guess I didn't make it far enough in to that one for it to start crashing lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

Let's be real.  I have work at work that I need to do, and was in a meeting before.  If this is up tonight maybe I'll do it.  MAYBE.

But I did finish it before.. so.. can that count?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Let's be real.  I have work at work that I need to do, and was in a meeting before.  If this is up tonight maybe I'll do it.  MAYBE.
> 
> *But I did finish it before.. so.. can that count?*


I thought if you finished it last time, you didn't have to redo it?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I thought if you finished it last time, you didn't have to redo it?


I thought so too, but it's showing up in my account.  I sent them an email about it (see below).  I'll update if I get a "you better go do this  :bringiton: " email.

Hi!

 
So I got an email earlier this week saying that my status for the above survey was reinstated, but after I sent the initial email, it let me all the way through to finish.  Do I need to do it again, or have my answers been saved?  It's particularly long, and prone to crashing.
 
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 7, 2014)

Now it's "An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator." ugh yeah I'm just going back to my nap and attempting this later, I already have a piercing headache, don't need this to add to it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 7, 2014)

I just don't understand how the department that runs these surveys doesn't comprehend the concept of staggering availability instead of alerting everyone at once to potentially break their system. omg. 

Edit:: totally meant R&amp;D. my rage took over my brain.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I thought so too, but it's showing up in my account.  I sent them an email about it (see below).  I'll update if I get a "you better go do this  :bringiton: " email.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Someone posted earlier that they e-mailed about it &amp; they were told we didn't have to redo it if it went through the first time. 

I can't even log into my account to see if it's there for me. Hoping I don't have to worry about it! I have a feeling this will be a really decent comp.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Someone posted earlier that they e-mailed about it &amp; they were told we didn't have to redo it if it went through the first time.
> 
> I can't even log into my account to see if it's there for me. Hoping I don't have to worry about it! I have a feeling this will be a really decent comp.


Oh y'know, now that you say that, I remember it happening.  Yeah, forget doing this informational survey again- I really do want the comp though, I'm with you on thinking it'll be really nice.

Just disregard me, guys, I should walk away from the forums for a bit- work life is becoming stressful (people asking me every 2.5 seconds when my last day is when I'm still trying to decide myself) and I have to train the new girl on my position.  And just do my position.  #stressed


----------



## Lala599 (May 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I think its a server issue. This sounds like something that went out to EVERYONE and we're all trying to complete it at the same time. The huge size of the survey mixed with the amount of traffic trying to access it is bogging it all up.


You may be correct - I checked my account and it wasn't there, then logged back in 2 minutes later and it was there...I did it right away and completed it with no problems. Took 10-15 minutes MAX.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 7, 2014)

I thought the problem was browser related. I had to reboot and use two browsers. LOL.

Surprised I am not alone. I had to retake the survey almost 10x and given up. I hope it's still there in a couple of hours.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 7, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just don't understand how the MARKETING DEPARTMENT that runs these surveys doesn't comprehend the concept of staggering availability instead of alerting everyone at once to potentially break their system. omg.


I don't think this is the marketing department.. probably the research side of the Research &amp; Development department. I imagine everyone being about 75 years old and working out of a shed or something, I really don't get how they're having such a hard time.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 7, 2014)

crashed on me too 5 times now. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

WTH??? I get the survey and I have crashed FIVE TIMES.  And they don't save the damn thing.

I am getting pissed off here.


----------



## AliMo (May 7, 2014)

Good to know that I am not the only one having issues. First time getting a survey (I'm always disqualified). Sucks that it keeps crashing after answering so many questions and you gotta start all over again.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I am now only selecting one brand per section.  Good grief


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

FINALLY!!  I really am upset at L'oreal for this shoddy server system they have.  I would have loved to answer the survey in great detail, as I use a lot of different products.  but no.  the survey kept crashing (12 times for me) and it never saved what I entered in before.

So, I selected one brand from each category and just filled out the products that I used from that brand.  If they want good, decent surveys, they need to save your survey if they are going to crash every 5 minutes and load for 4 minutes.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

After ~15 attempts over approximately 2 hours, I, Vomitrocious, have successfully completed that long survey on a server from hell! With honesty as well

Wow, I think that makes 4 or 5 informational surveys for me. That means I have at least two, possible three comps coming my way! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2014)

I just attempted it for the first time and got "The amount of time to complete the survey has expired. Please, try again."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 7, 2014)

8 times I've tried to complete this survey.  I'm over it and I don't even care at this point.  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> 8 times I've tried to complete this survey.  I'm over it and I don't even care at this point.  :angry:


it is frustrating as anything.  I cannot believe how lame loreal servers are.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 7, 2014)

If it is up later this evening I might do it, but at this point it has crashed so many times I have lost count. I will be out this evening so likely it will be gone when I get back. This is a cluster F___ of epic proportions!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

Mine just crashed when I was all the way at the end questions (about natural ingredients and recommendations and stuff) and now it's totally gone  :angry:


----------



## wels5711 (May 7, 2014)

yeah I don't have time for this madness today it is so frustrating


----------



## amorgb (May 7, 2014)

Finally got through the long informational survey!!  After trying a few times and getting the same message about time running, I gave up and sent them somewhat of a nasty message.  Then I went back just a few minutes ago and was able to finish.  Haha I felt bad so I sent them another email saying thank you.  Glad I don't have to be frustrated by that junk anymore!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Finally got through the long informational survey!!  After trying a few times and getting the same message about time running, I gave up and sent them somewhat of a nasty message.  Then I went back just a few minutes ago and was able to finish.  Haha I felt bad so I sent them another email saying thank you.  Glad I don't have to be frustrated by that junk anymore!


Same, I got through about three tries after sending them a message (though mine wasn't nasty haha). If they reply I'm going to be sure to give thanks


----------



## BSquared (May 7, 2014)

Info survey crashed for me. They get 3 tries. Strike one.


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

UGH DQ'd for answering white female 26-35?! wtf lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> UGH DQ'd for answering white female 26-35?! wtf lol.


They must have already filled their quota for that demographic. It always catches me off guard as well when I DQ for something like that.


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> FINALLY!!  I really am upset at L'oreal for this shoddy server system they have.  I would have loved to answer the survey in great detail, as I use a lot of different products.  but no.  the survey kept crashing (12 times for me) and it never saved what I entered in before.
> 
> So, I selected one brand from each category and just filled out the products that I used from that brand.  If they want good, decent surveys, they need to save your survey if they are going to crash every 5 minutes and load for 4 minutes.


Well I am going to do this now. Seriously, I've tried a zillion times, so I am just going to choose the brand I have the most product of and go with that bc eff this noise!!


----------



## lovepink (May 7, 2014)

Logged in and had 3 surveys!  One was some study asking about my income and what brands I had used in the last 6 months.  After that screen it said it had timed out.

1st home study DQ after I selected my race.

2nd study I DQed on products I use, so I know what they are looking for!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

Of course the one survey where they're looking for WOC, it never shows up for me. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (May 7, 2014)

And now the long ass info survey is gone after it times out. Eh whatever.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 7, 2014)

So close, I made it to a screen asking me if I would only use the one product for the testing date, then another question and I DQ'd. I thought I had it.


----------



## TippyAG (May 7, 2014)

The long survey was in my "incomplete" section, but it only asked a couple questions about social media. Then finalized and said my comp will be in the mail in 4-6 weeks

Ok. No complaints here!


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> The long survey was in my "incomplete" section, but it only asked a couple questions about social media. Then finalized and said my comp will be in the mail in 4-6 weeks
> 
> Ok. No complaints here!


That's what happened in my mom's account! On mine it just disappeared after I tried and failed to finish it like 20 times....


----------



## lethalglam (May 7, 2014)

WOOHOOO I Finally made it into a survey!!! I got into C14-178 Home Cosmetic Study!!! 

The only downside is that it starts in exactly a week 5/14-5/28. Does anyone know if they manage to ship the items out in time? They literally only have like 6 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm worried it won't get here and I'll get a bad rep! Where can I email them? Or does anyone have any experience with this situation?


----------



## Justine1988 (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten compensation for a survey like this? Can't wait for that surprise in the mail!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 7, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> WOOHOOO I Finally made it into a survey!!! I got into C14-178 Home Cosmetic Study!!!
> 
> The only downside is that it starts in exactly a week 5/14-5/28. Does anyone know if they manage to ship the items out in time? They literally only have like 6 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm worried it won't get here and I'll get a bad rep! Where can I email them? Or does anyone have any experience with this situation?


There is still time. They sometimes use UPS Overnight if it's urgent. You won't get a bad rep or anything. If the products don't get to you in time, you can always just inform them through email. :]


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone remember that lipstick informational survey? Apparently I pre-qualed for it but I can't remember if I took it or not. Was it short or particularly specific?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 7, 2014)

Thought I'd give that loooong survey another try before I go to bed but now it's just gone  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Frak that long survey. I finally had gotten thru a bunch of questions, timed out on me again, then I go back to do it and it's gone. UGH.


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2014)

The long info was in my incomplete surveys and mine also magically changed to a short survey asking me to verify my address for mailing comps and the 3 or 4 social media questions. Weird...but hey, if I get compensated, I'm all for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (May 8, 2014)

Lame, I tried the survey 10 times but kept getting errors and now it is gone.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 8, 2014)

Lame lame lame. My survey is now gone.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 8, 2014)

Yup, I tried countless times this afternoon with no luck. Came back tonight and of course, it is gone. I'm a little steamed about what we all have had to go through on this. So irritating!

Oh well, tomorrow's another day Scarlett!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Umm did anyone else just get the EASIEST/shortest informational study ever?!

It just says ARCS Informational Cosmetics/Skincare/hair Survey. And It says we get comp for completing it.


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm did anyone else just get the EASIEST/shortest informational study ever?!
> 
> It just says ARCS Informational Cosmetics/Skincare/hair Survey. And It says we get comp for completing it.


Yep, just did it. Was nice to have, I've had NOTHING since I finished the 5 week hair study a few weeks ago. 
It was so easy, well probably get a sharpener or baby lips as compensation.. Hahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Yep, just did it. Was nice to have, I've had NOTHING since I finished the 5 week hair study a few weeks ago.
> 
> It was so easy, well probably get a sharpener or baby lips as compensation.. Hahaha


Hahaha yeah, but still! I'll take it! 

Now I have comp for that &amp; the really long survey coming. And I'm in a home study that starts Friday so I'll get one for that too. Knowing I have some freebies coming is definitely helping my low-buy!


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2014)

I totally agree it helps! I love these freebies!


----------



## jadorecouture (May 8, 2014)

Kelli said:


> The long info was in my incomplete surveys and mine also magically changed to a short survey asking me to verify my address for mailing comps and the 3 or 4 social media questions. Weird...but hey, if I get compensated, I'm all for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up! I went ahead and did this short version as well. Although, I did manage to get through the first day... I would rather be safe than sorry. Three hours of my life depend on it! lol


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 8, 2014)

I was just heading here, so excited about the Arcs Informational Cosmetic/Skincare/Hair Survey. Its the first one to confirm i will be getting a comp. I have yet to qualify for any survey to test anything. I did post the other day how dissapointed I was I never qualify for anything. i wonder if they are listening.  I wonder if its connected to that long survey I took last week?


----------



## JaneSays (May 8, 2014)

The super long survey was in my incomplete surveys this morning.  Finished it in no time!  I thought I missed it completely!


----------



## Krystan (May 8, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> The super long survey was in my incomplete surveys this morning.  Finished it in no time!  I thought I missed it completely!


same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

It never showed back up for me so I emailed them.  Hopefully I hear something back soon.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 8, 2014)

I cannot believe it! After logging on last night and not finding the survey I figured tough luck Charlie, but I checked this morning and it was there and praise the glorious makeup gods, I was able to finish it with absolutely no problem! Wahoo!! After all that time I was really irritated that it was all for nothing, now I can sit back and wait and see what we get!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 8, 2014)

Ahhh the long crazy survey was back this AM and I FINALLY made it through. I held my breath every time I clicked enter. I'm so relieved. I easily spent 4 hours of my life on that damn thing. Here's hoping for a good comp.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2014)

I hope they throw something extra in there for those of you that had to retake it!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I hope they throw something extra in there for those of you that had to retake it!


I didn't have the survey, so I have no clue about this: What was the promised comp? They redid logins due to something going wonky on last July's nail survey, and the initially promised five items magically turned into EIGHT prestige items by the time packages landed on our doorsteps to make up for that, so I would not be surprised if they did something similar for you guys!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 8, 2014)

The survey showed back up for me too, it crashed again when I was halfway through it but I managed to make it through completely the second time. SO GLAD that's over with!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

I haven't found a FAQ on this topic (and I don't think I could handle reading ALL 406 pages! lol)... how long does it generally take to get your first survey?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 8, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I haven't found a FAQ on this topic (and I don't think I could handle reading ALL 406 pages! lol)... how long does it generally take to get your first survey?


It doesn't seem like there is a waiting period. They definitely seem to release surveys sporadically like...they'll do 10 in one week then maybe a few over 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> It doesn't seem like there is a waiting period. They definitely seem to release surveys sporadically like...they'll do 10 in one week then maybe a few over 2-3 weeks.


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

Yay!  They emailed me back and made the survey active.  I completed it with no problems!  Wohoo for treats in 4-6 weeks!  lol

For those of you that have done these before, what type of stuff do they send?


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

I tried and tried and never completed the survey. I sent them a frustrated email, and they wrote back saying their records say that I did complete the survey and will receive compensation....Weird, but I'll take it! Hopefully it's true!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 8, 2014)

disconik said:


> Yay!  They emailed me back and made the survey active.  I completed it with no problems!  Wohoo for treats in 4-6 weeks!  lol
> 
> For those of you that have done these before, what type of stuff do they send?


I can't remember what kind of comp this survey (or the "how old do these people look" or the nail wear surveys) promised, but I did the nail survey last year that @@meaganola mentioned, where there was supposed to be a 5 item comp that turned into 8 items and I ended up with this (I hope these pictures upload and I apologise in advance for what size they may turn out to be):

(Vichy sunscreen, Kiehls toner,  Lancome mousse cleanser, mini eyeshadow palette, liquid eyeliner, mascara (hypnose?), shower gel and genifique serum). It was pretty much like christmas. I'm pretty sure that nail survey was shorter than these 3 surveys.


----------



## BSquared (May 8, 2014)

Booooo wonder if it's worth an email about the long survey that timed out and disappeared. Hmmmm I don't want to make that much effort but I'll be sad if I got half way through it and it ends up being a really good comp....


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2014)

I got an email for a follow-up question to the smelly face powder study from a while back, anyone else get that?


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

norther said:


> I can't remember what kind of comp this survey (or the "how old do these people look" or the nail wear surveys) promised, but I did the nail survey last year that @@meaganola mentioned, where there was supposed to be a 5 item comp that turned into 8 items and I ended up with this (I hope these pictures upload and I apologise in advance for what size they may turn out to be):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow!  That's awesome!


----------



## wadedl (May 8, 2014)

They tend to send good compensations for these surveys. They did not say how many items or what kind for this one though. It can be just about anything. I finished the survey.

I had a box waiting me from loreal when I got home (I was thinking wow that comp was fast) but it was just my mom's mother's day gift. I forgot I ordered her some Vichy items.


----------



## TippyAG (May 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got an email for a follow-up question to the smelly face powder study from a while back, anyone else get that?


I did to. Just asking what kind of skin I have. I thought it was weird either "normal to oily" or "normal to dry"


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Heard back about completing the long comp but it showing back up in my account:



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> Wednesday night we were experiencing an issue with our server and apologize for the inconvenience. This survey is still available for you to complete, if you log back into your account the survey is still available under “Available Surveys” at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards,


Grumble grumble grumble grumble.  It's in my account.  I'll be back in 8 hours or something.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

So confused!If it's not in my available surveys, does that mean it went through?

I guess I'll have to email. What is it called again?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

It's called "STLU Informational Skin/Cosmetic/Hair Survey"

Thanks, past me, for smart email subjects!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

Alright, STLU Informational Skin/Cosmetic/Hair Survey, you've gotten me THREE TIMES.  And I really thought about it this last time.  Please show me a good comp in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

Hey, so, I asked this before but when I asked, everyone was freaking out about the survey (myself included) so now that we're a bit calmer I thought I'd ask again: Did anyone do the 3-week hair study that ended around the 25th of April? I think the number was CT 14-008 (but that is from memory so maybe wrong). My mom did that one and she wanted me to check if anyone had gotten their comp yet. Thanks!


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

disconik said:


> Yay!  They emailed me back and made the survey active.  I completed it with no problems!  Wohoo for treats in 4-6 weeks!  lol
> 
> For those of you that have done these before, what type of stuff do they send?


I really think it varies - I did a nail survey a few months ago and got a Maybelline lipstick and a L'Oreal mascara. Not nearly so fancy as the stuff posted above! Hopefully this one will be good, though, for all the frustration it caused and all the time it took.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Hey, so, I asked this before but when I asked, everyone was freaking out about the survey (myself included) so now that we're a bit calmer I thought I'd ask again: Did anyone do the 3-week hair study that ended around the 25th of April? I think the number was CT 14-008 (but that is from memory so maybe wrong). My mom did that one and she wanted me to check if anyone had gotten their comp yet. Thanks!


I would have your mom call/email and ask about the comp.  I wasn't in that study, but I was in CT14-010 and received my comp via priority mail a couple days after completing the last assessment. She probably should have definitely received it by now!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I really think it varies - I did a nail survey a few months ago and got a Maybelline lipstick and a L'Oreal mascara. Not nearly so fancy as the stuff posted above! Hopefully this one will be good, though, for all the frustration it caused and all the time it took.


I agree, I've done informational surveys and received a couple drugstore products in comp. Of course I hope we all get great comp like the nail survey from last year (or whenever that was), but that isn't the norm and I hope this board doesn't get flooded with people who are disappointed! I hope they take our pain and suffering while completing the survey into consideration and give us something great.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 9, 2014)

got an email this morning letting me know my long a$$ info survey went thru! woohoo! thought i missed out cuz my internet was down yesterday.

on a side note: someone plz add a last page button to the mobile version of this forum! since the update i cant do anything with mobile version. i havta switch to desktop which isnt great. atleast gives us a last page option.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> got an email this morning letting me know my long a$$ info survey went thru! woohoo! thought i missed out cuz my internet was down yesterday.
> 
> on a side note: someone plz add a last page button to the mobile version of this forum! since the update i cant do anything with mobile version. i havta switch to desktop which isnt great. atleast gives us a last page option.


To get to the last page, hit the blue dot/star (depends in whether you have posted in the thread) to the left of the thread name. That takes you to the end of the thread. They are still working on a button to take you to the last post you have read on the mobile version.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 9, 2014)

no dot. no star. unless im seriously looking over it. i've looked several times.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> on a side note: someone plz add a last page button to the mobile version of this forum! since the update i cant do anything with mobile version. i havta switch to desktop which isnt great. atleast gives us a last page option.





meaganola said:


> To get to the last page, hit the blue dot/star (depends in whether you have posted in the thread) to the left of the thread name. That takes you to the end of the thread. They are still working on a button to take you to the last post you have read on the mobile version.





Crystal Mania said:


> no dot. no star. unless im seriously looking over it. i've looked several times.


@ it sounds like you're on mobile version. I believe there is no way to do it yet, just have to wait it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 9, 2014)

As far as comps for me, nothing yet has beaten the 5 part moisturizer survey we did last summer. It was just an online survey with nothing to test and I think the comp on that one came close to 200.00 worth of products. It was like Christmas!!! I don't have a pic of mine anymore so can't repost, but maybe someone else does. It was amazing!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> no dot. no star. unless im seriously looking over it. i've looked several times.


What screen are you in? The thread itself or the list of threads? This is the screen you should see:


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2014)

Can u tell me how u posted that screen shot?

I been trying to post screen shot from phone but kept getting message that my file is too big


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Unfortunately, I can't post a tutorial right now. On my phone + at work = don't have the time or editing capabilities. Have you checked out the support/how-to section of the forum?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2014)

The best comp I've gotten was from the nail study last year. It was just a simple survey and we got over $300 worth of stuff in comp.

This is a shot of what I got:


----------



## splash79 (May 9, 2014)

I attempted what I assume was the very long survey a couple of days ago, but it kept kicking me out after 3 minutes (after the second time, I started to time it).  It always ended up in my incomplete surveys section and I'd have to start it over, but after the third time, it changed from asking me about products to asking if I liked their facebook page and ended.  

I think other people said they had that happen, so I'm wondering if those were two different surveys.  Has anyone completed the long survey and one that asked about their facebook page?


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 9, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I attempted what I assume was the very long survey a couple of days ago, but it kept kicking me out after 3 minutes (after the second time, I started to time it).  It always ended up in my incomplete surveys section and I'd have to start it over, but after the third time, it changed from asking me about products to asking if I liked their facebook page and ended.
> 
> I think other people said they had that happen, so I'm wondering if those were two different surveys.  Has anyone completed the long survey and one that asked about their facebook page?


I just completed it this morning. I gave up after about an hour and a half the day it showed up and I logged on this morning and it was still in my not completed thing. It started me at where it last kicked me out and I finished in less than a minute.


----------



## BSquared (May 9, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> got an email this morning letting me know my long a$$ info survey went thru! woohoo! thought i missed out cuz my internet was down yesterday.
> 
> on a side note: someone plz add a last page button to the mobile version of this forum! since the update i cant do anything with mobile version. i havta switch to desktop which isnt great. atleast gives us a last page option.


Hit the arrow looking thing on the right hand of the thread. That works for taking me to the last page on mobile. Not last page I read, but last page of the whole thread which at least sort of helps.


----------



## AliMo (May 9, 2014)

What email did you use to contact them? Is it the one they use to inform us of new surveys? (The little button to contact them does not provide an email).


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 9, 2014)

Anyone start the mascara study with two mascaras today? I know what both of the mascaras are. They both have distinctive shapes. I use the one everyday, it's my favorite mascara and the other one I used to use all the time. It was really weird because I was just thinking last week about that mascara and that I wanted to buy it again and see if I liked it as much as I used to. Well l'oreal apparently heard my thoughts and now I'm super excited!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> Anyone start the mascara study with two mascaras today? I know what both of the mascaras are. They both have distinctive shapes. I use the one everyday, it's my favorite mascara and the other one I used to use all the time. It was really weird because I was just thinking last week about that mascara and that I wanted to buy it again and see if I liked it as much as I used to. Well l'oreal apparently heard my thoughts and now I'm super excited!


I am. Very happy about the products!


----------



## Lala599 (May 9, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> As far as comps for me, nothing yet has beaten the 5 part moisturizer survey we did last summer. It was just an online survey with nothing to test and I think the comp on that one came close to 200.00 worth of products. It was like Christmas!!! I don't have a pic of mine anymore so can't repost, but maybe someone else does. It was amazing!


I have a pic of this comp, but I don't know how to add it!!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

AliMo said:


> What email did you use to contact them? Is it the one they use to inform us of new surveys? (The little button to contact them does not provide an email).


You have to go through their website first- they'll email you back.  I'd give it to you but it's actually against the TOS to post an email here that isn't listed on their website  :blush:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

My intro survey finally worked! Hopefully I can get a study soon.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2014)

Just had a survey up but DQ'd with my age and ethnicity. Better luck next time!


----------



## emvee (May 9, 2014)

I can't wait to be able to ask what these two mascaras are. I love them both


----------



## Lala599 (May 9, 2014)

DQ'ed on age and ethnicity.  ldlad:


----------



## iPretty949 (May 9, 2014)

I had been taking surveys for more than two years and I always get frustrated when I get DQd too after age and ethniicity. I was about to give up but when I answered that STLU survey, I guess that gave me another hope again. Yay!


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

I finally was able to get thru that long ass survey yesterday, looking forward to whatever they send us! I'll probably have totally forgotten about it by then and feel like it's Christmas by the time it gets here!


----------



## Lindsy Jacob (May 9, 2014)

i kept getting kicked out of the long survey and an additional one. it finally let me finish the long one, but the other one disappeared.


----------



## AliMo (May 9, 2014)

yay! emailed them (replied to an email they sent about availability of new surveys) and got back the survey that kept timing out on Wednesday. I had given up after a year of disqualification.


----------



## AliMo (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> You have to go through their website first- they'll email you back.  I'd give it to you but it's actually against the TOS to post an email here that isn't listed on their website  :blush:


Thanks! I feel like an idiot. I went back to the website and realized they meant to literally copy and paste the web address into the browser...I thought it was just some weird mistake or an address I was supposed to include into my email...which in hindsight makes no sense.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

AliMo said:


> Thanks! I feel like an idiot. I went back to the website and realized they meant to literally copy and paste the web address into the browser...I thought it was just some weird mistake or an address I was supposed to include into my email...which in hindsight makes no sense.


No worries girl!  I must have read that paragraph 4 or 5 times before it finally clicked.  I was like "what's the deal here.  this is so bizarre."


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 9, 2014)

@@meaganola i was in the thread. thats the reason i didnt see it. never thought of going back to the list. thanks. im pretty tech savvy but here lately my droid has been giving me problems. especially here. i have no options to post pics, quotes, etc. all i have after the update is a "fast reply" box. thats it. am i just not seeing the other options? all i have is the blue checkmark to add rep to someones post.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 9, 2014)

now that the long survey drama has died down a bit, who is in the lipstick study coming up on the 14th? lets get excited in hurr!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whos ready to test some mauve lipstick? i know i am! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (May 9, 2014)

I got my eyeliner for the study starting on the 13th!  I'm excited for this one!


----------



## rachelshine (May 9, 2014)

*cry* My other studies kept timing out and for some reason, didn't let me go back and take them again like the long ass informational one. And I forgot which one I automatically DQ'd for being a white 26 year old haha.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 9, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> @@meaganola i was in the thread. thats the reason i didnt see it. never thought of going back to the list. thanks. im pretty tech savvy but here lately my droid has been giving me problems. especially here. i have no options to post pics, quotes, etc. all i have after the update is a "fast reply" box. thats it. am i just not seeing the other options? all i have is the blue checkmark to add rep to someones post.


I'm having the same problem as you. This new interface isn't mobile-friendly. What I do is I just go to my browsing history and click on the loreal thread. That will take me to the last post I had seen previously. Until they revamp the mobile site, that's all I can do. Hope I helped. :]


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2014)

I got my product for the eyeliner study next week...holy cow is that a bright color! I have to wear it as an eyeliner for three days and as an eye SHADOW for four days. Not sure how I'm going to pull off this color...    :blink:


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, they're working on the mobile site.  Please believe me when I say it's a priority!  I very nearly had a meltdown and left the forum entirely when the changeover first happened because there were a lot of things that just did not work for me and made the forum completely unusable (very first issue:  I could only get a column of text an inch wide on my screen!), and I didn't figure out how to use it.  I was talked down from my ledge and convinced to stick around while the site was tweaked and made usable. 

Here's the thing about this forum as a whole:  TPTB really, really want to make sure we stick around and can use the forum since the whole reason it exists is for us to use it, so they are doing everything they can to fix this stuff so we can use the site.  The more usable the site is, the more people use it, and the bigger deal it is in the makeup world.  There are a *lot* of things that lead directly here when you Google them, and this place just gets more interesting and fun when someone who stumbles upon, say, the Birchbox threads sticks around and become an active member (I think that's actually how I ended up here in the first place, in fact) and then wanders into the ipsy subforum, then the other forums, and before you know it, you're in a two-month Secret Santa slumber party thread, and *then* you end up with a whole bunch of friends you didn't even realize you had until you're talking to RL friends or coworkers and find yourself referring to a forumite as "my friend in Philly" or "my friend in Chicago." 

Anyway.  Five years ago, mobile might not have been a big deal, but with the huge chunk of users who use mobile devices, not to mention the fact that many of those users desperately want to be able to easily post photos from their phones (hell, even when I'm at my laptop, I will switch back and forth between my phone and my laptop to get photos posted in *one* post), it's pretty much just a matter of the tech people getting the mobile platform up to speed.  It *will* happen, but first, growing pains.  Don't think of the current mobile interface as the new mobile interface.  Think of it as the temporary interface in beta mode while all of the bugs get worked out for the official release.  I've been through similar transitions with systems at work.  These things *do* get fixed eventually.  We just have to be patient and report specific issues (like I recently did with My Content, and now it's resolved), and one day, we won't even *remember* what the old platforms were like.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my product for the eyeliner study next week...holy cow is that a bright color! I have to wear it as an eyeliner for three days and as an eye SHADOW for four days. Not sure how I'm going to pull off this color...    :blink:


Is that the one that starts Tuesday?  I thought we just wore it for 24 hours Tuesday, filled out a survey, and then wore it again for 24 hours on Saturday.  Or are there two eyeliner studies going on?  I hope I get mine tomorrow so I can figure out my eyeshadow plan for the week ahead of time!  I can't handle picking things out every morning since I have to get up at 5am for work, so I pick out my eyeshadow colors for the week on Saturday/Sunday and stick with them for the whole week.


----------



## saku (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is that the one that starts Tuesday?  I thought we just wore it for 24 hours Tuesday, filled out a survey, and then wore it again for 24 hours on Saturday.  Or are there two eyeliner studies going on?  I hope I get mine tomorrow so I can figure out my eyeshadow plan for the week ahead of time!  I can't handle picking things out every morning since I have to get up at 5am for work, so I pick out my eyeshadow colors for the week on Saturday/Sunday and stick with them for the whole week.


i also have an eyeliner study. but mine starts on thursday, and is for a black eyeliner to be worn for 36 hours.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is that the one that starts Tuesday?  I thought we just wore it for 24 hours Tuesday, filled out a survey, and then wore it again for 24 hours on Saturday.  Or are there two eyeliner studies going on?  I hope I get mine tomorrow so I can figure out my eyeshadow plan for the week ahead of time!  I can't handle picking things out every morning since I have to get up at 5am for work, so I pick out my eyeshadow colors for the week on Saturday/Sunday and stick with them for the whole week.


This is study C14-204. I thought the same thing originally, but the directions say that it will be worn as an eyeliner from 5/13-5/16 (I guess that's actually 4 days instead of the three that I originally posted) and as an eye shadow  from 5/17-5/20. One 5/14 &amp; 5/18 it is supposed to be worn for 24 consecutive hours; three total surveys.


----------



## Kelli (May 10, 2014)

I just got my product for the liner/shadow study and there is a point I am wondering on:

It says you can't use any other liners or shadows for the duration of the study...does that mean that even on days when we use it as a liner (may 13th-16th)we can't use any shadows with it or just no other liners (and vice versa for the 17th-20th)?!?!

It's going to be an awfully uncreative week of eye makeup for me if I can solely use this one pencil the whole time. I did an eyeliner study before, but it was a black liner and so I used whatever shadows I wanted, just no other liners.

Really it's fine not to use others, I don't mind that much, I was just wondering how others are interpreting it.

Also, we've been noticing study comps coming a lot quicker, at the bottom of my instruction sheet it now says:


Study compensation: YOU MUST ANSWER ALL THREE QUESTIONAIRES. *As soon as we have received your responses *to the online questionnaires we will mail your compensation for participating in this study.
No more waiting 4-6 weeks for comps!


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Oh, boo.  That was not what I was expecting given the parameters provided when we took the qualification survey.  I hope mine arrives today so I can figure out just what the hell I'm going to do to keep myself from going OMG NEED MORE COLORS on these EIGHT days!  I'm not used to wearing fewer than three eyeshadow colors plus liner.  Oh, well.  Live and learn.  Time to go put on my three eyeshdow colors plus liner for today now.  I have Crafty Wonderland to go leave a bunch of money at.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 10, 2014)

I got my comp yesterday for the foundation study that was at the end of April through beginning of May, sorry I don't remember the study number.  Anyway, I got a Kiehl's body scrub in Coriander and a L'Oreal lip gloss in a chocolately brown shade.  I also forgot to take a pic :blush2: Great comp for me!  I've never tried anything from Kiehl's so I was really excited to see the scrub.  And the gloss is really nice, too!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 10, 2014)

@@Bikerchic ooo sounds nice! thanks for letting us know. going to go check my mail now. was gonna wait cuz its pouring rain but now im excited to see if i'll get my comp today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, boo.  That was not what I was expecting given the parameters provided when we took the qualification survey.  I hope mine arrives today so I can figure out just what the hell I'm going to do to keep myself from going OMG NEED MORE COLORS on these EIGHT days!  I'm not used to wearing fewer than three eyeshadow colors plus liner.  Oh, well.  Live and learn.  Time to go put on my three eyeshdow colors plus liner for today now.  I have Crafty Wonderland to go leave a bunch of money at.


OMG...I totally did not notice that. This is going to suck so hard...


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

In the mail I received a comp for the "informational survey m14-041" anyone remember which one that was? I'm assuming not the monster survey, since I wasn't able to complete it and it never showed up again for me.

Edit to add: my comp was a Lancôme high def Precious Cells mascara and Lancôme creme mousse confort a dry skin cleanser.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

I received my pencil!  This is going to be an interesting week.  I expect to have A Discussion with my boss about work appropriate makeup even though the only time she has negatively commented on anything I've worn has been to say she didn't like one specific shade of nail polish (she didn't think it worked with my skintone). 

And this direction made me laugh:  "Apply until desired look is achieved."  Uh.  Yeah.  Not sure that's a possibility.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 10, 2014)

What color is this eye pencil? Y'all are making it sound like something totally crazy!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 10, 2014)

got comp for foundation study. kiehl's body scrub coriander and colour riche le gloss watermelon crush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm happy.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

We can't say.  I will say (and specify after it's over) that it's almost identical to something I already have.  It's also possible that we have completely different colors and perceptions of what bright is.

(Also, it's liner for four days -- the 13th, 14th, 15th, and 16th -- and shadow for four -- 17th, 18th, 19th, and 20th -- for me!)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 10, 2014)

I would think you could say...every time I've done a study it's been for a specific color and it asked if I would be willing to use the product in X color (black, soft sable -- what have you). But alright. I guess I'm more open than you are comfortable with, and that's ok.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> In the mail I received a comp for the "informational survey m14-041" anyone remember which one that was? I'm assuming not the monster survey, since I wasn't able to complete it and it never showed up again for me.
> 
> Edit to add: my comp was a Lancôme high def Precious Cells mascara and Lancôme creme mousse confort a dry skin cleanser.


This is for the nail polish wear survey. The one that asked if you would remove the polish given the chipped nail polishes on the pictures. Wow that was fast, we did that like only last week. I would have wanted eyeliner instead of mascara. I have tons opened and unopened mascara at home...

]


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> This is for the nail polish wear survey. The one that asked if you would remove the polish given the chipped nail polishes on the pictures. *Wow that was fast, we did that like only last week*. I would have wanted eyeliner instead of mascara. I have tons opened and unopened mascara at home...
> 
> ]


That was soo fast! The mascara is really nice. It goes on really thin, but builds nicely and has great coverage. It's not super dramatic, a nice daytime look kinda thing.


----------



## barbyechick (May 10, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> This is for the nail polish wear survey. The one that asked if you would remove the polish given the chipped nail polishes on the pictures. Wow that was fast, we did that like only last week. I would have wanted eyeliner instead of mascara. I have tons opened and unopened mascara at home...
> 
> ]


ooh thanks, i was about to ask the same, thankfully @@TippyAG beat me to it. not a bad comp at all, especially for that survey.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> In the mail I received a comp for the "informational survey m14-041" anyone remember which one that was? I'm assuming not the monster survey, since I wasn't able to complete it and it never showed up again for me.
> 
> Edit to add: my comp was a Lancôme high def Precious Cells mascara and Lancôme creme mousse confort a dry skin cleanser.


If I may ask, where ya at? I'm on the west coast so I don't want to get I appropriately excited about my comp showing up any moment now, unless they priority shipped it...


----------



## TippyAG (May 10, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If I may ask, where ya at? I'm on the west coast so I don't want to get I appropriately excited about my comp showing up any moment now, unless they priority shipped it...


I live in Vancouver, WA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your's should be here soon!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 10, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I live in Vancouver, WA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your's should be here soon!


 Yay!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (May 10, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> now that the long survey drama has died down a bit, who is in the lipstick study coming up on the 14th? lets get excited in hurr!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whos ready to test some mauve lipstick? i know i am! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep checking the mail for it to show up but nothing yet. I'm so excited! My first study! I feel all fancy and scientific


----------



## barbyechick (May 11, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If I may ask, where ya at? I'm on the west coast so I don't want to get I appropriately excited about my comp showing up any moment now, unless they priority shipped it...


definitely should be soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm on the west coast too and got mine today, totally surprised to get something in the mail.


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

UPS alert for a package from L'Oreal tomorrow! (And one from Birchbox - it's going to be a good mail day!) Probably my eyeliner for the study (the one where we have to wear it for 36 hours, not the one where you use it as a shadow and a liner). I hope some of the survey comps start showing up soon, too.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> UPS alert for a package from L'Oreal tomorrow! (And one from Birchbox - it's going to be a good mail day!) Probably my eyeliner for the study (the one where we have to wear it for 36 hours, not the one where you use it as a shadow and a liner). I hope some of the survey comps start showing up soon, too.


Probably a comp!  From what I can tell, the testing liners are all being sent via USPS!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 11, 2014)

barbyechick said:


> definitely should be soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm on the west coast too and got mine today, totally surprised to get something in the mail.


I checked the mail and it wasn't there but I'm definitely expecting it within the next three days. Yay! The days of waiting a whole month for comps are over!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 11, 2014)

i know this may be for another thread but what is birchbox? i keep hearing about it here and im curious as to what it is. i just recently got into makeup these past few years so im not hip to all of the online goodies.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> i know this may be for another thread but what is birchbox? i keep hearing about it here and im curious as to what it is. i just recently got into makeup these past few years so im not hip to all of the online goodies.


Short version:  Probably the original and largest beauty-and-lifestyle subscription service around.  The subforum all about it is here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/273-birchbox-subscribers/


----------



## nmango (May 12, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I checked the mail and it wasn't there but I'm definitely expecting it within the next three days. Yay! The days of waiting a whole month for comps are over!


Are you CA? Checked my mailbox today and nothing too. I'm in coastal socal specifically. Always seem to get everything last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but thanks for all the previews from y'all across the country haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 12, 2014)

nmango said:


> Are you CA? Checked my mailbox today and nothing too. I'm in coastal socal specifically. Always seem to get everything last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but thanks for all the previews from y'all across the country haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup! Bay Area here.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 12, 2014)

@@BSquared looks like we're the only two. ha! j/k. i just got an email alert from UPS. my lipstick will be here tomorrow. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 12, 2014)

@@meaganola thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lala599 (May 12, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> This is for the nail polish wear survey. The one that asked if you would remove the polish given the chipped nail polishes on the pictures. Wow that was fast, we did that like only last week. I would have wanted eyeliner instead of mascara. I have tons opened and unopened mascara at home...
> 
> ]


Awe, I didn't get mine yet! And I'm on the East Coast, so you'd figure I would be one of the first to get it...


----------



## mariahk83 (May 12, 2014)

i just want to know what our comp for that horrendously long survey will be!  I'm hoping for Lancome and Kiehls!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

I'm on the West coast and haven't received my comp for the Nail Survey either, but looking forward to it any day now!

I'm on pins and needles to see what the long survey from last week (and the week before) gets us!


----------



## Jaly (May 12, 2014)

I got my comp for Informational Survey  M14-041.

Comforting Creamy Foaming Cleanser Dry Skin (with tester/testeur stamped on top)

Lancome Defincils Mascara

Won't use any of it probably will gift/swap/trade the items, but yay for comp ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I live in SF, CA.....


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 12, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I got my comp for Informational Survey M14-041.
> 
> Comforting Creamy Foaming Cleanser Dry Skin (with tester/testeur stamped on top)
> 
> ...


AHHH that means that my comp will be waiting for me when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (May 12, 2014)

I got the Lancome Hypnose custom volume mascara and the Lancome creme douceur cream to oil massage cleanser for survey M14-041. I haven't tried  Lancome mascara before.


----------



## BSquared (May 12, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> @@BSquared looks like we're the only two. ha! j/k. i just got an email alert from UPS. my lipstick will be here tomorrow. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! Just got the ups notification. I'm excited!


----------



## tameloy (May 12, 2014)

Got my comp for the nail survey. Lancome gel cleanser and Hypnose mascara.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 12, 2014)

I hope my nail comp stuff is waiting for me at home!!  It sounds like a really nice comp.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 12, 2014)

I also got my comp! The Comforting Cream Cleanser and Definicils mascara. Both things I'm sure I'll use, although I have many more facial cleansers and mascaras than anyone actually needs! I mean, since I'm in the current mascara study, that's 2 full sized mascaras (both that I actually like -- I know what they both are), and then I've got at least 2 others that are brand spankin' new, and one that is still alive but on its way out. And cleansers? Well, I've gotten more facial cleansers from L'Oreal than anything else, so there are LOTS!

I am actually gonna try out the cleanser now since I need to wash my face anyway. Might as well try my new stuff.

Oh, and not L'Oreal, but I got the Venus VoxBox from Influenster which is of the new mini Venus Embrace Snap. I'm excited to try that out since it's been ages since I last used a women's razor because I got a freebie of the Schick Hydro (for men) awhile back and got hooked on it because it works super well and never irritates my skin which is pretty dang sensitive...but I used to LIVE for Venus razors.

ETA: LOVE the mascara (I used a makeup remover wipe to take my mascara from the study off 1 eye then tried it out) and also LOVE the cleanser! I am *very happy* with this comp! The mascara is, from my first impressions only, the absolute best I have ever tried...and I'm a mascara whore who generally has no less than 3 different mascaras at any given time. In one quick coat, my lashes were just as long and as full as about 2 coats of the mascara I'm using right now for the study, and then when I tried adding coats, there were practically no clumps at all! The cleanser smells great, a little goes a long way, and it even removes stubborn mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 12, 2014)

nail comp came - Creme Mousse Confort - Dry Skin Cleanser and Definicils Precious Cells Mascara


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 12, 2014)

got my comp for M14-041 as well and very pleased. my first lancome comp! lancome gel radiance gel-to-foam cleanser for normal/combination skin and lancome hypnose doll lashes mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont splurge on makeup very often. (haircare is my thang) dont know if these are fancy shamancy but they sure look and sound nice! cant wait to try em! looks like everyone good a couple of nice products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 12, 2014)

It would be nice if my mail would actually run. Last week when I wasn't waiting on anything It ran by 230 every day. This week I'm expecting 3-4 things and it's 430 and no mail. Not cool mail lady not cool


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 12, 2014)

@@KeepOnSingin we're freebie twins! I'm also in the current mascara study, I also have lots of mascaras and facewashes from loreal, and I'm also in the Venus Snap voxbox from Influenster. Hahaha. I store my unopened mascaras and other stuff from loreal in my sturdy Influenster boxes.


----------



## Lala599 (May 12, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I also got my comp! The Comforting Cream Cleanser and Definicils mascara. Both things I'm sure I'll use, although I have many more facial cleansers and mascaras than anyone actually needs! I mean, since I'm in the current mascara study, that's 2 full sized mascaras (both that I actually like -- I know what they both are), and then I've got at least 2 others that are brand spankin' new, and one that is still alive but on its way out. And cleansers? Well, I've gotten more facial cleansers from L'Oreal than anything else, so there are LOTS!
> 
> I am actually gonna try out the cleanser now since I need to wash my face anyway. Might as well try my new stuff.
> 
> ...


Is Influenster a paid subscription? I keep hearing all this stuff about them, but I am a Freebie Goddess! Don't want to pay for this stuff! LOL


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 12, 2014)

cleanser 25.00. mascara 27.50. not bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 12, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> @@KeepOnSingin we're freebie twins! I'm also in the current mascara study, I also have lots of mascaras and facewashes from loreal, and I'm also in the Venus Snap voxbox from Influenster. Hahaha. I store my unopened mascaras and other stuff from loreal in my sturdy Influenster boxes.


Haha, nice!! I'm such a mascara junkie I don't bother saving them unless it's a repeat one. But if it's different you can bet it is in my rotation right away!! So I guess it's good I always get mascara as comp and to test b/c it's one of those things you can't keep around forever, though I usually stretch the 3 months to 4 or 5 since I rotate so often and clean my brushes often and I have never had any issues *knockonwood*



Lala599 said:


> Is Influenster a paid subscription? I keep hearing all this stuff about them, but I am a Freebie Goddess! Don't want to pay for this stuff! LOL


 

No. Influenster is similar to BzzAgent. You get free stuff to test and review and share experiences about, if you qualify.


----------



## Kelli (May 12, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> Is Influenster a paid subscription? I keep hearing all this stuff about them, but I am a Freebie Goddess! Don't want to pay for this stuff! LOL


Influenster is free!!  You used to need an invite to join, but I believe you can just go to their site now and sign up. I have been a member since last summer or fall and have only gotten one box, but it's still pretty cool. You can do bonus activities (examples: vine videos, write reviews, like on facebook, make pinterest boards etc) to try and win MORE free stuff. Definitely check out the Makeuptalk's Influenster section to find out more!

I am eager to start the eyeliner study tomorrow (even though I'm not really liking the only one product look, still exciting). I swatched the product on my hand and can't wait to try it on my eyes!


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 12, 2014)

Did anyone else get in on the concealer study?


----------



## wadedl (May 12, 2014)

My nail survey comp came today. Lancôme hypnose doll lashes mascara and Lancôme creme radiance clarifying cream to foam cleanser. I am in the mascara study and have so many minis and full size already.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 12, 2014)

I got my comp today for the M14-041 survey.

Lancome Gel Radiance cleanser and Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara. Not too shabby.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 12, 2014)

Still no comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*Prayer circle that I get Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara becausemmm dat packaging it's so cute*_


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 12, 2014)

I hit the free stuff jackpot today. lol Got my M14-041 comp, Lancome Creme Radiance cleanser and Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara! Unrelated to the test panel I got a $25 Target gift card, statement necklace, Tums, Breathe Right strips, and Garnier shampoo/conditioner/deep conditioner sample packet all free. 

I'm totally a um, frugal person and have NEVER used anything that didn't come from Target/Walmart/Walgreens (unless it came in an Ipsy bag) so I'm very excited to try out this fancy stuff lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (May 12, 2014)

The Hypnose Mascara for my M14-041 survey is brown! Woo hoo! An excuse to keep it since the other 12 mascaras I have in stock are black. I also got the Lancome Creme Douceur cleanser.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 12, 2014)

Got my comp for the nail survey- Hypnose in black and Lancôme Creme Radiance cleanser. Apparently LOreal wants me to love this cleanser, they have sent it to me a couple of times prior to this, come to think of it, the Hypnose is a favorite as well. Not complaining, they are nice comps, just think it is interesting!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 12, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't get the Hypnose mascara. I got it once and while it wasn't bad, it also was nothing special at all...like, I maybe used it once or twice before tossing it into my bin of unused cosmetics.

Also glad I didn't get brown mascara...my eyelashes are naturally extremely long, curly and BLACK (to the point that people will ask if I'm wearing mascara even when I've got none on)...so brown would be useless to me.


----------



## Pfinky (May 12, 2014)

My comp was an empty, ripped envelope with only a piece of paper saying my comp was enclosed. :"(

I tried giving them a call, but I probably won't hear back from them tomorrow at the earliest. Hopefully it works out because it's my first comp, and I don't own a Lancôme anything.


----------



## saku (May 12, 2014)

Pfinky said:


> My comp was an empty, ripped envelope with only a piece of paper saying my comp was enclosed. :"(
> 
> I tried giving them a call, but I probably won't hear back from them tomorrow at the earliest. Hopefully it works out because it's my first comp, and I don't own a Lancôme anything.


seriously, "we hope this incident did not inconvenience you." ??? that's messed up! i hope you get your stuff still!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 12, 2014)

Pfinky said:


> My comp was an empty, ripped envelope with only a piece of paper saying my comp was enclosed. :"(
> 
> I tried giving them a call, but I probably won't hear back from them tomorrow at the earliest. Hopefully it works out because it's my first comp, and I don't own a Lancôme anything.


Those envelopes that L'oreal uses are tough, looks like someone must've stolen your comp? Email L'oreal a pic, they have always replied to my email within 12 hours.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 12, 2014)

@@Pfinky yeah I agree with @Vomitrocious. From the picture it looks like someone opened it deliberately. It's very unlikely it was torn by accident while in transit.


----------



## nmango (May 12, 2014)

For those who took the age-guessing picture survey (*S14-108 I believe?)*, compensations haven't been mailed out right? Interesting that the nail comp got sent out earlier when the survey was released later


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 13, 2014)

nmango said:


> For those who took the age-guessing picture survey (*S14-108 I believe?)*, compensations haven't been mailed out right? Interesting that the nail comp got sent out earlier when the survey was released later


 I was actually wondering the same thing earlier! I haven't gotten any comp for that survey yet, but I did get the one for the nail survey today.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 13, 2014)

I pretty much have lost all hope already that I will get any type of survey. lol I am so jealous you ladies seem to be getting all of them


----------



## Bikerchic (May 13, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> @@Pfinky yeah I agree with @Vomitrocious. From the picture it looks like someone opened it deliberately. It's very unlikely it was torn by accident while in transit.


It looks opened to me as well.  Those envelopes are pretty sturdy and it's hard to believe it tore open like that.  Hopefully L'Oreal will send you another comp.


----------



## Kelli (May 13, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I pretty much have lost all hope already that I will get any type of survey. lol I am so jealous you ladies seem to be getting all of them


I was a member for a year before I got my first study and longer than that before I got my first Info survey that had it's own compensation. It gets pretty frustrating not getting anything for so long, but eventually it happens.  It's been about a year and 8 months since I joined and am just starting my third study. Not as many as some, but it's nice after such a long wait before my first to have gotten atleast a couple.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 13, 2014)

I got my nail comp yesterday, too.  I got the Defincils mascara, was really hoping for the Hypnose though.  But I have used Defincils in the past and liked it ok so I'll still use it.  I got the cleanser for dry skin and gave it to my mom.  I have more cleansers than I know what to do with!


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Did anyone else get in on the concealer study?


I did! I got it in the mail yesterday (along with my nail survey comp)...I tried it on my hand, it's nice but looks a little bit orange. Hoping I can use it under my eyes to conceal my blue veins!


----------



## Krystan (May 13, 2014)

I used that cream to oil  cleanser comp as a face wash and it was weird. Then after reading the instructions it says to apply to dry skin and then rinse off to remove makeup.  So... It's not really a face wash but a makeup remover? I feel dumb. please help me lol


----------



## Krystan (May 13, 2014)

I'm really excited for the eyeliner study starting Thursday, (the black eyeliner to wear 36 hours) but I haven't received the product yet. I hope it comes today or tomorrow!


----------



## jayeme (May 13, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I'm really excited for the eyeliner study starting Thursday, (the black eyeliner to wear 36 hours) but I haven't received the product yet. I hope it comes today or tomorrow!


Mine just came via UPS! It's the same product I'm already using, except new instead of somewhat unsanitarily old and sort of dried out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! 

I also got my nail survey comp - Hypnose Doll Lash mascara and Creme Radiance cleanser for me. Exciting!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I used that cream to oil cleanser comp as a face wash and it was weird. Then after reading the instructions it says to apply to dry skin and then rinse off to remove makeup. So... It's not really a face wash but a makeup remover? I feel dumb. please help me lol


I'm not sure about this specific cleanser, but there seems to be a new Thing with cleansers where you apply to dry skin to kind of loosen makeup/dirt/etc., and then you add water to emulsify it and turn it into cleanser. It's weird, but I loved the Lancôme cleansing oil I received in last summer's nail survey comp! I would actually purchase it if it aren't for the fact that I have a huge (quart, I think) bottle of philosophy purity cleanser to get through first.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 13, 2014)

I have so much cleanser right now, most of it from the Test Panel, that I won't have to buy any for at least a year!  Cleanser is what they send me most often.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm not sure about this specific cleanser, but there seems to be a new Thing with cleansers where you apply to dry skin to kind of loosen makeup/dirt/etc., and then you add water to emulsify it and turn it into cleanser. It's weird, but I loved the Lancôme cleansing oil I received in last summer's nail survey comp! I would actually purchase it if it aren't for the fact that I have a huge (quart, I think) bottle of philosophy purity cleanser to get through first.


If you liked the Lancome cleansing oil, I'm sure you would like the new Garnier cleansing oil. It works great and is a fraction of the price of the Lancome one. I've heard people compare it to the MAC cleanse off oil too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

Got my comp!

- Lancôme Creme Radiance (cream-to-foam for normal/combo skin) - Perfect for my skin!!!

- Lancôme Hypnose Doll Lashes - how CUTE is that tube!?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@ i know! i love the shape of the tube and the flowers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@BSquared going to check my mail for our lipstick. my first lipstick study. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2014)

My first study is supposed to be a lipstick study that starts tomorrow. I still haven't received the lipstick, or any emails about it. Is it normal for things to arrive on first day of study?


----------



## Lala599 (May 13, 2014)

New survey up...DQ'd on what type I use. Bummer.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@kristinewalker yeah its common for the products to arrive the day the study starts. im in the lipstick study as well and havent gotten mine yet but i did get a UPS alert saying it would be here by the end of the day today. it was mailed out on the 9th and supposed to be 2 day air but guess thats not the case. you can go sign up for UPS my choice and get free delivery alerts, tracking, etc. if you dont get it by tomorrow you havta email them.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2014)

@ Thank you for the info!


----------



## Kelli (May 13, 2014)

The color of my liner/shadow is lovely...but it would be oh so much better if I could use other colors with it lol. I can't wait til the study is over, so I can play around with it some, I have a few loose shadows that I think would be lovely with it as either a liner or a base.


----------



## disconik (May 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I just got my product for the liner/shadow study and there is a point I am wondering on:
> 
> It says you can't use any other liners or shadows for the duration of the study...does that mean that even on days when we use it as a liner (may 13th-16th)we can't use any shadows with it or just no other liners (and vice versa for the 17th-20th)?!?!
> 
> ...



The way I'm reading is that while we're using it as an eyeliner, we don't use any other eyeliner and while we're using it as a shadow, we don't use any other shadow.  

Boy is this gonna be an interesting makeup week at the office.  lol   It's really pretty and REALLY bright.  I have a feeling we may have all picked the same color.  lol


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> @ i know! i love the shape of the tube and the flowers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@BSquared going to check my mail for our lipstick. my first lipstick study. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is supposed to be here in the next hour per UPS! I keep checking but nothing yet...hopefully it shows up. It's my first anything study!!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

disconik said:


> The way I'm reading is that while we're using it as an eyeliner, we don't use any other eyeliner and while we're using it as a shadow, we don't use any other shadow.
> 
> Boy is this gonna be an interesting makeup week at the office. lol It's really pretty and REALLY bright. I have a feeling we may have all picked the same color. lol


Mine specifically says "You must not use any other eye liner or eye shadow products for the duration of this study." I have interpreted this to mean nothing else, period, during any part of the study.


----------



## Stitchie (May 13, 2014)

disconik said:


> The way I'm reading is that while we're using it as an eyeliner, we don't use any other eyeliner and while we're using it as a shadow, we don't use any other shadow.
> 
> Boy is this gonna be an interesting makeup week at the office.  lol   It's really pretty and REALLY bright.  I have a feeling we may have all picked the same color.  lol


I'm pretty sure I have the same bright color eyeliner for the eyeliner study lol

I work at a law office. The eyeliner days won't be so bad since I wear that color on my water line fairly often anyway.

But the eye shadow days... lol I'm just going to avoid the attorneys because they may think I've lost it wearing that bright color so bold on my eyes! =P


----------



## disconik (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mine specifically says "You must not use any other eye liner or eye shadow products for the duration of this study." I have interpreted this to mean nothing else, period, during any part of the study.



Yeah...  that's what mine says, too.  *sigh* This is gonna be weird.  But worth it!


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

Im not in the eyeliner study, but I think it's funny and adorable all of you guys across the nation are walking around with what I'm picturing as neon-bright eyeshadow in the name of science.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 13, 2014)

Lala599 said:


> New survey up...DQ'd on what type I use. Bummer.


me too!  if i could go back, i'd choose the other kind i use too!  I HATE THIS! haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

If anyone is in the current mascara study &amp; knows what the first one we're testing is...you should PM me after the study. The tube looks SO familiar but I can't place it. And I need to buy more, because I'm in love with it.  :wub:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 13, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> If you liked the Lancome cleansing oil, I'm sure you would like the new Garnier cleansing oil. It works great and is a fraction of the price of the Lancome one. I've heard people compare it to the MAC cleanse off oil too.


I wish I could use Garnier skin care products, but I can't. Literally every single one of them I've tried has caused me to breakout quite badly.



allistra44 said:


> If anyone is in the current mascara study &amp; knows what the first one we're testing is...you should PM me after the study. The tube looks SO familiar but I can't place it. And I need to buy more, because I'm in love with it.  :wub:


Shoot me a PM wen the study is over. I'm pretty sure I know what it is.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@@BSquared @ just got my lipstick via UPS in my mailbox. its looks like the kind i use now except for the color.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Shoot me a PM wen the study is over. I'm pretty sure I know what it is.


Will do! Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

@ jealous! Someday I'll get a lipstick study! I hope you like the color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@ i thought u were in the lipstick study. sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2014)

That's ok! I've been lucky enough to do a few foundation studies and compensated surveys this year, so no complaints. Lipstick is my favorite though!


----------



## Lala599 (May 13, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> me too!  if i could go back, i'd choose the other kind i use too!  I HATE THIS! haha


Ugh, me too! I alternate between 2 different ones, and apparently they are looking for the other one! LOL


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2014)

UPS just dropped off my new lipstick!  So excited for my first ever testing!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 13, 2014)

Got my comp for the nail survey: Hypnôse Doll Lash mascara and Gel foaming cleanser, beyond glad with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have at least one more comp (that big survey! Maybe for reaching 5 surveys) on the way, I'm so excited!


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> @@BSquared @ just got my lipstick via UPS in my mailbox. its looks like the kind i use now except for the color.


Got mine too!! Looks familiar but not what I use and I'm surprised if it is what I think it is based on my survey answer. My this color is darker than I normally use!! This will be interesting.

Question: it says not to use any other lip products for the week. Ummmm does this include Chapstick? I'm pretty OCD about going to bed with lip balm on my lips...not using it will be a real struggle if that counts....


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 13, 2014)

DQ'd on today's survey.


----------



## saku (May 13, 2014)

grrrr... i got so far in the new survey....but eventually DQ'd. :'(


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Got mine too!! Looks familiar but not what I use and I'm surprised if it is what I think it is based on my survey answer. My this color is darker than I normally use!! This will be interesting.
> 
> Question: it says not to use any other lip products for the week. Ummmm does this include Chapstick? I'm pretty OCD about going to bed with lip balm on my lips...not using it will be a real struggle if that counts....


If they specifically say no other "lip products," I would guess that they used that wording to specifically encompass lip balm. They're probably testing something that would get messed up if you use lip balm at night.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@ lipstick is my favorite as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Kristine Walker congrats! this is my first lipstick study.

@@BSquared i'm not going to be using any other lip products this week. i think they mean nothing else besides the lipstick.


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

Oh man.... Thank you both! This is gonna be a struggle, I am a CONSTANT lip balm applier. But I will do it to make sure my results are correct! I'm gonna slather a ton on tonight lol.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 13, 2014)

@@BSquared i use a balm everyday too but i dont mind to go without it for a week for the sake of testing. im excited to see what kind of comp we get for a lipstick study.

♡happy testing♡


----------



## Meggpi (May 13, 2014)

A while back I did lipstick and just put it on before bed instead of chapstick.  I looked stupid but at least my lips had something on them, haha.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 14, 2014)

Is anyone enrolled in the bright eyeliner study that was supposed to log in today to do a survey and noticed that there is nothing at all on their page? No survey and the study is totally gone from my page.


----------



## Kelli (May 14, 2014)

sbeam36 said:


> Is anyone enrolled in the bright eyeliner study that was supposed to log in today to do a survey and noticed that there is nothing at all on their page? No survey and the study is totally gone from my page.


The survey isn't until tomorrow. You were supposed to use the product normally yesterday, then *today* apply it between 6am and 9am and leave it on for 24 hours. Then, *tommorw *you will have the survey about the 24 hour  use.

It always freaks me out when I log in the first time after a study starts and it doesn't show lol, but that's normal, happens everytime   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (May 14, 2014)

the black eyeliner study I am in *starts tomorrow*, and UPS just notified me I will *get it tomorrow*, and UPS *never *delivers to my house until after 7PM.
Uhhh, I hope I'm not supposed to be wearing it tomorrow during the day? 

edit: NEVERMINNNND&gt;&gt; just got this email&gt;&gt;&gt;
 

Dear KRYSTAN,

*This email is to advise you that STLU C14-206 Eyeliner has been postponed. *


* PLEASE DO NOT BEGIN PRODUCT USAGE TOMORROW** 5/14 AS PREVIOUSLY INSTRUCTED IN INSTRUCTIONS YOU RECEIVED WITH PRODUCT shipment.  You will receive new dates of the study by next week.*
*Please keep the product in a safe place for product usage once new dates have been confirmed.*


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Krystan said:


> the black eyeliner study I am in *starts tomorrow*, and UPS just notified me I will *get it tomorrow*, and UPS *never *delivers to my house until after 7PM.
> 
> Uhhh, I hope I'm not supposed to be wearing it tomorrow during the day?
> 
> ...


Got the same email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's disappointing! This is my first study and I wanted to start testing! Oh well.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 14, 2014)

@@Kelli OMG thank you. So I just can't read/follow directions! Haha. Phew


----------



## BSquared (May 14, 2014)

I look rather....emo today with this lipstick. Which is a good look on some people but not really on me. Oh well! SCIENCE.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

I lucked out somewhat with the eye pencil they sent out: This is actually a good color for me! It just needs something to anchor it, like a nice brown liner. I think I probably have five shadows/pencils in this general color group (including a shadow pencil pretty much exactly this color), and I might have to make that a fallback combo (that is, this color shadow with a brown liner) this summer.


----------



## chaostheory (May 14, 2014)

For those of you in the eyeliner/eyeshadow study, can someone clarify the surveys for me?

There's one TOMORROW and is there one on May 20th as well? I thought there were 3 surveys total-can anyone clarify for me? This is my first study! thanks!


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

I'm digging the liner I have.  It's staying in place pretty well, has nice vibrant color and all by itself it actually gives me a neat, futuristic kind of look.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> For those of you in the eyeliner/eyeshadow study, can someone clarify the surveys for me?
> 
> There's one TOMORROW and is there one on May 20th as well? I thought there were 3 surveys total-can anyone clarify for me? This is my first study! thanks!


The colorful liner one? First survey on the 15th after the 24-hour liner use, second on the 19th after the 24-hour shadow use, and third on the 20th as a one-week study wrapup.


----------



## Stitchie (May 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I lucked out somewhat with the eye pencil they sent out: This is actually a good color for me! It just needs something to anchor it, like a nice brown liner. I think I probably have five shadows/pencils in this general color group (including a shadow pencil pretty much exactly this color), and I might have to make that a fallback combo (that is, this color shadow with a brown liner) this summer.


That's what I was thinking. A nice dark brown would look nice with it! But since we can't use any other shadow/eyeliner during the study it's pretty bold all over the eye by itself lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 14, 2014)

I had an informational hair survey up, DQ on the specific type of a specific brand I use lol. The sad thing is that I alternate between several specific types based just on the smell, not how what the products target. Oh well!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2014)

New eyeliner study was in my queue and I actually got in! I'm so excited. I've only tested moisturizer and powder foundation once and this is my first "fun" study!


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> New eyeliner study was in my queue and I actually got in! I'm so excited. I've only tested moisturizer and powder foundation once and this is my first "fun" study!


I just DQ'd from it for the 3rd time!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It guess it is not meant to be...


----------



## mariahk83 (May 14, 2014)

I got into a study!  this one might be a bit rough....36 hours of wear...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2014)

That's the one! It is going to be tough, but I'm up to the challenge!!!  It will either be wonderful or a train wreck! All in the name of beauty....okay and greed too! LOL


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2014)

Nothing for me. I am trying to wait so patiently!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 14, 2014)

@@BSquared yeah its not really my shade. reminds me of the 90's (which i miss!) so i like it but i wouldnt wear this shade normally.


----------



## knightsgirl (May 14, 2014)

I got my comp for the C14-170 foundation study, a tube of Keihl's coriander body scrub and a Loreal legloss lipgloss.  I'm excited for the scrub!

Also, this is a long shot, but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE both of the foundations that I tested (534 &amp; 792) does anyone have any clue what they might be?  Or does anyone not want their leftovers  :lol:


----------



## Misdameanor (May 14, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I look rather....emo today with this lipstick. Which is a good look on some people but not really on me. Oh well! SCIENCE.


I am so with you.....it really does not work with my overall look, but I'm toughing it out. Sooo funny though lol. My fiance was like "WTF?" this morning when I put it on.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 14, 2014)

I DQ'd on the type of product I use.  That's ok though, I really only use the one type and wouldn't enjoy using another, even if only for a week!


----------



## Kelli (May 14, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> That's what I was thinking. A nice dark brown would look nice with it! But since we can't use any other shadow/eyeliner during the study it's pretty bold all over the eye by itself lol


I haven't tried it out yet all over the eye since that part of the study doesn't start for a few days, but since the part of my lid you see with my eyes open is so small it pretty much looks like my whole eye is done even just using it as liner and I am loving it! I can't wait to play around with it after the study. I have a dark blue/green shift loose shadow that I think will be so nice with it (maybe use it as a base).


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 14, 2014)

new pre-qualifier up ladies!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 14, 2014)

@@knightsgirl too bad i tossed both of em. i didnt like em.


----------



## caseybean025 (May 14, 2014)

I just got a prequal for a skincare study! If and when!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> new pre-qualifier up ladies!


Thanks for the heads up! I qualified for one. I think it's one I had disqualified for earlier.. they asked what type of foundation I wear and last time I choose the one I wear most frequently and DQ'd - this time they let me choose more than one. They must have had a hard time filling it up!


----------



## Meggpi (May 14, 2014)

I'm getting DQ'ed left and right today.  I think a lot of us here are in the same product hoarding boat.  What color eyeliner do I use? ALL OF THEM.  What kind do you use? ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 14, 2014)

DQ, either I'm too old or too white.


----------



## wadedl (May 14, 2014)

I pre qualified! I hope I can get into this study. I currently use the La Prairie version of the product they asked about hopefully I can try another since I don't think I will buy because of the price.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm getting DQ'ed left and right today.  I think a lot of us here are in the same product hoarding boat.  What color eyeliner do I use? ALL OF THEM.  What kind do you use? ALL OF THEM.


My perpetual problem.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 14, 2014)

i'm 2 for 3 today!  One was only and IF and WHEN though!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 14, 2014)

I don'teven have a survey to DQ from... Lol


----------



## BSquared (May 14, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> @@BSquared yeah its not really my shade. reminds me of the 90's (which i miss!) so i like it but i wouldnt wear this shade normally.





Misdameanor said:


> I am so with you.....it really does not work with my overall look, but I'm toughing it out. Sooo funny though lol. My fiance was like "WTF?" this morning when I put it on.


My husband hasn't seen it yet but one of my friends at work commented that it was "different" aka Minnesota nice for "WTF is on your lips." Anyways... I won't go too much into it because I don't know how much we can say...but so far not a fan. It's gonna be a long week!! DYING to put on some lip gloss. I took everything but this lipstick out of my purse and desk at work so I woudn't be tempted haha.

And yeah, definitely gonna have to adjust my blush/eyeshadow this week to make this color even remotely attractive!!


----------



## Lala599 (May 14, 2014)

DQ'd on both survey's that were up today. BOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Just last week I qualified for my first study (the black eyeliner) after almost a year of nothing - but my mom only recently joined, did a hair study in April, and just qualified for a skin study today! She must be the perfect demographic for them!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 14, 2014)

DQ'd on the skincare pre-qual.  I don't use the type of product they were looking for, but now I'm a little intrigued by it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2014)

Dq'd on age/race!


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

Skin care study prequal.  DQ'ed on whether or not I currently used a similar product.


----------



## Misdameanor (May 14, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> DQ'd on the skincare pre-qual.  I don't use the type of product they were looking for, but now I'm a little intrigued by it.


I was super intrigued by it too! I was kind of bummed I DQ'd.


----------



## BSquared (May 14, 2014)

Made it through the pre-qual! I want in on this one so hopefully it amounts to something!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

I DQ'd on the skin care - because I use a PUMP?  Are they kidding me??????  If it was good, I would use it in any form.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Made it through the prequal!

Hopefully this one ends up happening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mj1980 (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Hey, so, I asked this before but when I asked, everyone was freaking out about the survey (myself included) so now that we're a bit calmer I thought I'd ask again: Did anyone do the 3-week hair study that ended around the 25th of April? I think the number was CT 14-008 (but that is from memory so maybe wrong). My mom did that one and she wanted me to check if anyone had gotten their comp yet. Thanks!


Hi Jayeme! I also participated in hair study CT 14-008. I haven't gotten my comp yet. So, I looked back at my notes and that said "You will receive 3 compensation products in 8-10 weeks." What?!


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

mj1980 said:


> Hi Jayeme! I also participated in hair study CT 14-008. I haven't gotten my comp yet.
> 
> So, I looked back at my notes and that said "You will receive 3 compensation products in 8-10 weeks." What?! I had to do a double take! Surely I scribbled it down wrong. Nope, because I also took a screenshot of the last page and it clearly said 8-10 wks. That is soooo long to wait for comp. My previous comps have always said 4-6 weeks. Not sure why the long delay.
> 
> Please let me know when your mom gets her comp. thanks!


She sent an email and got a response saying that it said on the instruction sheet to allow 8-10 weeks for compensation, and the study just ended 4/24, and they didn't have a completed list for that study yet. I wonder what's taking so long?? But yeah, I'll let you know if she gets her comp, and let me know if you get yours!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 14, 2014)

Got into that eyeliner study today. Does anyone remember when it said the comps would be mailed out? I'm quite a bit excited.


----------



## Gchatt (May 14, 2014)

Got into the skin care study today!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 15, 2014)

Took a few surveys today DQ'd on all of them.

I think I got close to qualifying on a moisturizer, but then I DQ'd.

Oh we'll, maybe next time.


----------



## JaneSays (May 15, 2014)

I just finished today's bright eyeliner questionnaire.  That was a quick one!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 15, 2014)

I got into the skincare study, and while signing the consent, the page didn't load. Now it's not available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed them.... I guess I'll see what they say


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 15, 2014)

@@Justine1988 did you check your history to see if you could go back to the previous page? my phone *usta* let me do that.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 15, 2014)

i feel like such an idiot....all i had to do to quote or edit is simply tap the post. geezus, the things that i DONT think of sometimes. :|


----------



## 3gingers (May 15, 2014)

Also, log-in from something other than mobile site.


----------



## Stitchie (May 15, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I just finished today's bright eyeliner questionnaire.  That was a quick one!


Me too!

I definitely expected more out of the questionnaire lol Perhaps we'll have more detailed questions on the final survey.


----------



## Kelli (May 15, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> Me too!
> 
> I definitely expected more out of the questionnaire lol Perhaps we'll have more detailed questions on the final survey.


I did a foundation study and we had to do a 16 hour wear survey and it was one question lol, so this one was twice as long as that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the final survey was a bit longer.


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I did a foundation study and we had to do a 16 hour wear survey and it was one question lol, so this one was twice as long as that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the final survey was a bit longer.


I only had one question! Maybe you answered differently than I did, which triggered a second question for you?


----------



## Kelli (May 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I only had one question! Maybe you answered differently than I did, which triggered a second question for you?


Probably. When I did the foundation study, I answered the opposite of what I did for this one and had one question. This second question was a follow-up to the first, so yeah, I just answered differently than you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 15, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Also, log-in from something other than mobile site.


i can switch to desktop/full version anytime. my phone has been crappin out on me lately so it takes a bit to switch so i prefer to stay mobile.


----------



## TippyAG (May 16, 2014)

Pre-Qualed for an at home skincare study.. IF/WHEN *hopeful*


----------



## JaneSays (May 16, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Pre-Qualed for an at home skincare study.. IF/WHEN *hopeful*


Me too!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Two more days of just this one eye pencil!  Aargh!  I can't wait to get back to colors.  As in plural. On the up side, this color is so in line with the sort of thing that I normally wear that no one noticed OH HAI BRIGHT EYESHADOW! any more than usual.  One coworker told me that it seemed to be, like, melting in with my being.  The eyeshadow and I are becoming one.  Uh, thanks, Lisa.  I still need something darker as liner!


----------



## Kelli (May 19, 2014)

So, I got an email saying that their website was down and we'd get another email once it is up and our survey is ready. I was so prepared to take my 1-2 question survey lol


----------



## JaneSays (May 19, 2014)

The site is back up.  I just took my quickie survey.


----------



## Kookymama (May 19, 2014)

I got the welcome email from Loreal on 5/6   I have yet to see any surveys since the informational one.  IMaybe it takes awhile to get in the rotation.  I check multiple times a day without luck.   Is this the norm when you first start with the panel?


----------



## emvee (May 19, 2014)

What were the mascaras that were in this latest study?


----------



## BeMyBait (May 19, 2014)

Same here. I took the intro Survey and haven't seen one since. I check once a day.



Kookymama said:


> I got the welcome email from Loreal on 5/6   I have yet to see any surveys since the informational one.  IMaybe it takes awhile to get in the rotation.  I check multiple times a day without luck.   Is this the norm when you first start with the panel?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

emvee said:


> What were the mascaras that were in this latest study?


One was Benefit They're Real and I'm pretty sure the other was some kind of Cover Girl Last Blast mascara.


----------



## BSquared (May 19, 2014)

Sooooo so so so so tired of this lipstick. It's making me cranky. 2 more days, 2 more days.


----------



## wadedl (May 19, 2014)

emvee said:


> What were the mascaras that were in this latest study?


Benefit They're Real and I think one of the Voluminous but I am not sure about that one.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> One was Benefit They're Real and I'm pretty sure the other was some kind of Cover Girl Last Blast mascara.


Wait... L'oreal owns Benefit and Covergirl?! Y'all got the two best mascaras out there! I am so so jealous!


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> One was Benefit They're Real and I'm pretty sure the other was some kind of Cover Girl Last Blast mascara.


It can't be Cover Girl the tube doesn't look anything like that. It's a L'oreal Voluminous one. I think it's a new formula or at least a new brush because none of the ones online can be the one that we tested by their brushes


----------



## wadedl (May 19, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Wait... L'oreal owns Benefit and Covergirl?! Y'all got the two best mascaras out there! I am so so jealous!


They don't own benefit but I think we were comparing them from the way the survey was set up. It was one of those the Loreal is preferred more than the Benefit type of things. I was very impressed by the Voluminious, I had never tried it before.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 19, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> It can't be Cover Girl the tube doesn't look anything like that. It's a L'oreal Voluminous one. I think it's a new formula or at least a new brush because none of the ones online can be the one that we tested by their brushes


Yeah, it was a L'Oreal Voluminous one. I could tell from the tube alone.


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

I can't remember who wanted to know - and am still having trouble navigating the new site so I can't find it - but my mom got her comp for the hair study that ended near the end of April today. It was the L'Oreal Youthcode Pore Vanisher, L'Oreal Voluminious mascara, and a Lancome eyeshadow palette. Pretty nice! Unfortunately for me the palette was nudes, which she wears....I was kinda hoping it'd be bright purple or something and she'd have to pass it along to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> It can't be Cover Girl the tube doesn't look anything like that. It's a L'oreal Voluminous one. I think it's a new formula or at least a new brush because none of the ones online can be the one that we tested by their brushes


I think they sent different products for the same study again because mine is not the Voluminous. The tube is not a cylinder shape, it's the shape of the CG ones.


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think they sent different products for the same study again because mine is not the Voluminous. The tube is not a cylinder shape, it's the shape of the CG ones.


Its not the cylinder voluminous its the other shape like the new Voluminous Butterfly Mascara. Loreal does not own Cover Girl. It looks similar to the cover girl.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Its not the cylinder voluminous its the other shape like the new Voluminous Butterfly Mascara. Loreal does not own Cover Girl. It looks similar to the cover girl.


Maybe the million lashes then, it does look like that. They do send CG though because I've done studies with it before. But I think you're right about the voluminous.


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

LAST DAY of the bright eyeliner study. Finally. I've got new GDE and GCC collections to send into the rotation!

ETA: Argh! My browser refreshed while trying to load the survey, and it's gone! I emailed CS, but I haven't heard back yet. So frustrating!


----------



## 3gingers (May 20, 2014)

They do send CG, they do sometimes send different products to be tested for the same study. And they do own Maybelline, which VOLUM' EXPRESS looks similar.


----------



## chaostheory (May 20, 2014)

The last survey says it needs our ballot number. what is that/how do i find it?


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> The last survey says it needs our ballot number. what is that/how do i find it?


 it should be on your instruction sheet.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 20, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> it should be on your instruction sheet.


It's also sometimes written on the test product itself or in an email if you received an email about the study.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 20, 2014)

Last day of 70's hooker eye shadow/liner. Whew! Most products that I test get put into rotation, but this is going straight on the trash, lol.


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Last day of 70's hooker eye shadow/liner. Whew! Most products that I test get put into rotation, but this is going straight on the trash, lol.


Uh... If we have the same color, I love this stuff. Several compliments have occurred. I will be rocking it a lot this summer.


----------



## JaneSays (May 20, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> The last survey says it needs our ballot number. what is that/how do i find it?


It was on the baggy that the product came in and also on the instructions.

I actually really liked the color of my eyeliner.  I'm looking forward to using it with other shadows/liners.  I kind of wish I had picked the other color, though.  I already have a few liners in this shade.


----------



## disconik (May 20, 2014)

I liked the eyeliner/shadow pencil I had.  I just got tired of wearing nothing but that for a week!


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 20, 2014)

I liked the color of my eye crayon but holy glitter fallout Batman!!


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

I had the aqua one and I liked it a lot and will definitely be using it a lot (especially happy to get to start trying it out with other shadows and liners!!)


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2014)

Haha I can't wait to hear if you guys all had the same shade or not!


----------



## valeried44 (May 20, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I got the welcome email from Loreal on 5/6   I have yet to see any surveys since the informational one.  IMaybe it takes awhile to get in the rotation.  I check multiple times a day without luck.   Is this the norm when you first start with the panel?


I signed up on 4/8 and still haven't seen anything (other than the informational one).  Maybe, according to my answers, I'm just not what they're looking for?  I'm just kinda bummed, I'd love to try new things.


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2014)

Are we finally past the second group that did the four/five week cleansing conditioner study? Can we talk about those?


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (May 20, 2014)

Was the Hair/skin care/makeup survey that we did around 5/8 a 1 of 5 or do we get comp for it now? The one where everyone was getting kicked out of the survey and spending hours trying to finish it.  I forgot to write down the stlu# and info about it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 20, 2014)

tracimichelle0622 said:


> Was the Hair/skin care/makeup survey that we did around 5/8 a 1 of 5 or do we get comp for it now? The one where everyone was getting kicked out of the survey and spending hours trying to finish it.  I forgot to write down the stlu# and info about it.


You get comp for it now.  There was no STLU #.  It was called the  L'oreal ARCS informational Cosmetic/Skincare/Haricare survey.

I took the survey 5/1 and it said 4-6 weeks.  I don't remember if it said how many items in the comp.


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

STILL WAITING for that last eyeliner survey!  I don't know what to do.  I emailed them and left a voicemail about it.  I really, *really* hope they can load the survey or at the very least send the comp to me!  I *did* use only that pencil for a WHOLE WEEK.

And I don't know exactly which pencil everyone else received, but mine said "Pilot" on the side (don't know whether that's a reference to a possible shade name or the fact that it was a study pencil), and it was product #681.  It's also a dead ringer for Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (remember them?) in Clash, down to the silver shimmer.  Temptalia has a post with swatches here:  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-shadow-pencils-review-photos-swatches-part-2


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> STILL WAITING for that last eyeliner survey!  I don't know what to do.  I emailed them and left a voicemail about it.  I really, *really* hope they can load the survey or at the very least send the comp to me!  I *did* use only that pencil for a WHOLE WEEK.
> 
> And I don't know exactly which pencil everyone else received, but mine said "Pilot" on the side (don't know whether that's a reference to a possible shade name or the fact that it was a study pencil), and it was product #681.  It's also a dead ringer for Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (remember them?) in Clash, down to the silver shimmer.  Temptalia has a post with swatches here:  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-shadow-pencils-review-photos-swatches-part-2


That does look very similar. I also had Pilot/#681. I hope you get your survey worked out. I'm sure they will take care of it somehow. I think I've seen others post issues like that and either got the survey back or atleast got comp'd.

It was a fairly short survey for the amount of time we had to use it.

It'll be nice to have variety again! Overall, I really liked it. For me, it lasted so much longer than other creamy shadows (even on days I didn't use primer...I tried it out both with and w/o). Does any L'Oreal brand have these on the market or is it new? (I haven't seen anything in the drugstore like it, packaging-wise, but I'll admit I don't seek these things out typically, because everyone I've ever tried has creased and faded within an hour of me applying).


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 21, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Sooooo so so so so tired of this lipstick. It's making me cranky. 2 more days, 2 more days.


yay! no more 90's mauve! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just finished my survey. i clicked continue at the end and said "mf you better go through!" if not i was gonna go samuel l. jackson on l'oreal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've had waaay too many issues with the site lately.


----------



## JaneSays (May 21, 2014)

Kelli said:


> That does look very similar. I also had Pilot/#681. I hope you get your survey worked out. I'm sure they will take care of it somehow. I think I've seen others post issues like that and either got the survey back or atleast got comp'd.
> 
> It was a fairly short survey for the amount of time we had to use it.
> 
> It'll be nice to have variety again! Overall, I really liked it. For me, it lasted so much longer than other creamy shadows (even on days I didn't use primer...I tried it out both with and w/o). Does any L'Oreal brand have these on the market or is it new? (I haven't seen anything in the drugstore like it, packaging-wise, but I'll admit I don't seek these things out typically, because everyone I've ever tried has creased and faded within an hour of me applying).


Mine said Pilot and was 879.  Purple.


----------



## BSquared (May 21, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> yay! no more 90's mauve! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just finished my survey. i clicked continue at the end and said "mf you better go through!" if not i was gonna go samuel l. jackson on l'oreal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've had waaay too many issues with the site lately.


I am taking mine now and then I am promptly going to go wipe this junk off my mouth and throw it STRAIGHT IN THE TRASH lol!!! I want to hear your opinions on it once the survey closes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: DONE DONE DONE! Seriously running to the bathroom at work to put on some pink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

I just got a UPS delivery alert for a 1 pound package from L'Oreal....says it will be delivered tomorrow. Wondering if this is the comp for that craptastically long survey we took about a gazillion times.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I just got a UPS delivery alert for a 1 pound package from L'Oreal....says it will be delivered tomorrow. Wondering if this is the comp for that craptastically long survey we took about a gazillion times.


Has it been 4 weeks?! Time flies by I tell ya.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I just got a UPS delivery alert for a 1 pound package from L'Oreal....says it will be delivered tomorrow. Wondering if this is the comp for that craptastically long survey we took about a gazillion times.


i have that too - but i'm wondering if it's maybe for a study that's starting on Tuesday?  Are you in that study?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

Hmmmm it could be. Yes, I am in an eyeliner study that starts next week. Just seems kind of heavy for eyeliner!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Hmmmm it could be. Yes, I am in an eyeliner study that starts next week. Just seems kind of heavy for eyeliner!


true - but seems like a light comp for all the crap we had to do for that long survey!  lol


----------



## Jeaniney (May 21, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> true - but seems like a light comp for all the crap we had to do for that long survey!  lol


Did they say we would be getting prestige items for the long survey? Or did they say a "gift bag" ? I'm not convinced we're going to get amazing comps for that survey, especially since it was open to literally everyone.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

I was hoping for something along the lines of the amazing moisturizer survey from last year, but realistically I know that is not likely to happen, so I figured 1 pound sounded like it could be a few assorted goodies.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Did they say we would be getting prestige items for the long survey? Or did they say a "gift bag" ? I'm not convinced we're going to get amazing comps for that survey, especially since it was open to literally everyone.


i guess i was just hoping, considering how long it was and how much of a PITA is was!


----------



## 3gingers (May 21, 2014)

Pretty sure it's NOT a comp, and the eyeliner.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Hmmmm it could be. Yes, I am in an eyeliner study that starts next week. Just seems kind of heavy for eyeliner!


The one that starts on the 27th? Me too! I was in an eyebrow product study, which I would guess to have a similar weight to it, and it was not abound, it was way lighter...still I hope it's the eyeliner because I want a big, heavy comp!!!
ETA: Judging by how many of is sent emails to them about what a PITA the loooong survey was, I don't think we'd get such small comps? Eh, free beauty stuff is all good.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I just got a UPS delivery alert for a 1 pound package from L'Oreal....says it will be delivered tomorrow. Wondering if this is the comp for that craptastically long survey we took about a gazillion times.


I don't remember ever getting a UPS alert for a comp, just the test products for the home studies. More than likely its a home study item.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I don't remember ever getting a UPS alert for a comp, just the test products for the home studies. More than likely its a home study item.


i think some girls have in the past, but i don't recall it happening recently!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 21, 2014)

I had a new survey for a home study, and I DQ'd right off the bat.


----------



## TippyAG (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I just got a UPS delivery alert for a 1 pound package from L'Oreal....says it will be delivered tomorrow. Wondering if this is the comp for that craptastically long survey we took about a gazillion times.


One pound!! That's pretty heavy! I doubt home testing products ever weigh more than half a pound.

Sounds like a comp to me! And good one at that!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

Just got a UPS email and it has to be for compensation from Loreal because I'm not testing any products right now.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just got a UPS email and it has to be for compensation from Loreal because I'm not testing any products right now.


[heavy breathing] a comp is within my realm

Just wondering, are any of you who have gotten delivery notifications on the west coast? I don't want to get too pumped up if my comps going to take another three,four days to get to me.


----------



## JustBran (May 21, 2014)

Over a year in trying to get into a study and I finally qualified! So excited!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 21, 2014)

What comps are you expecting to arrive? I'm expecting the long makeup/skin/hair survey comp, but I didn't get any ups alerts.



KellyKaye said:


> Just got a UPS email and it has to be for compensation from Loreal because I'm not testing any products right now.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just got a UPS email and it has to be for compensation from Loreal because I'm not testing any products right now.


No email for me yet, but I really hope you are right!  I'm dying to see what the comp is going to be.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 21, 2014)

OMG.

So I didn't receive any email alerts, but I logged in to UPS My Choice anyway. I saw that L'oreal created a shipment to be sent to my place! The tracking number is there. But why didn't I get any alerts? I did subscribe to email alerts!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 21, 2014)

This is kind of off topic but I feel like y'all will understand... My sister got into some huge skincare study with the pink panel, she gets a $75 Amazon gift card as comp. I am so jealous! I've gotten roughly $110 in comp total so far with L'oreal but still, I am so jealous!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> What comps are you expecting to arrive? I'm expecting the long makeup/skin/hair survey comp, but I didn't get any ups alerts.


I believe I'm only waiting on that long survey compensation. I just checked my tracking number and the package supposedly weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just got a UPS email and it has to be for compensation from Loreal because I'm not testing any products right now.


I don't see anything in my calendar and I'm still waiting for 2 comps. Which comp are you expecting? whoops you beat me haha. Maybe I'm in a later batch.

 


Vomitrocious said:


> This is kind of off topic but I feel like y'all will understand... My sister got into some huge skincare study with the pink panel, she gets a $75 Amazon gift card as comp. I am so jealous! I've gotten roughly $110 in comp total so far with L'oreal but still, I am so jealous!


I got an email for that one! unfortunately while I am one of the ethnicities they were looking for, I'm below the age range lol. I don't think I would accept any skincare studies from them or L'Oreal in the near future though, my skin's been an absolute mess lately - most of my face is normal but there's 2 patches, one on my right cheek and one between my brows that are super dry and constantly flaking/peeling, even if I scrub all the dead skin off 2x a day.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 21, 2014)

Same here! 3lbs! But I don't know why mine says May 28th instead of today's date on creating the shipment.



KellyKaye said:


> I believe I'm only waiting on that long survey compensation. I just checked my tracking number and the package supposedly weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> Same here! 3lbs! But I don't know why mine says May 28th instead of today's date on creating the shipment.


Hmmm, that is strange. Mine says it was created today and it's expected to be delivered to me tomorrow. I'll make sure to post as soon as I get it. I'm hoping my UPS man comes early tomorrow, though on days when I'm expecting something he's always late. Lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 21, 2014)

Hmmmm I checked mine again and it definitely says 1 pound.  I'm only expecting the eyeliner study and the comp for the long survey. I would rather get 3 pounds! Mine says delivery tomorrow.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 21, 2014)

Okay I looked at the desktop site (instead of the mobile site) and the 28th is expected delivery time. *excited*

I can't wait to see what you got!



KellyKaye said:


> Hmmm, that is strange. Mine says it was created today and it's expected to be delivered to me tomorrow. I'll make sure to post as soon as I get it. I'm hoping my UPS man comes early tomorrow, though on days when I'm expecting something he's always late. Lol


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 21, 2014)

norther said:


> I got an email for that one! unfortunately while I am one of the ethnicities they were looking for, I'm below the age range lol. I don't think I would accept any skincare studies from them or L'Oreal in the near future though, my skin's been an absolute mess lately - most of my face is normal but there's 2 patches, one on my right cheek and one between my brows that are super dry and constantly flaking/peeling, even if I scrub all the dead skin off 2x a day.


I really wished I checked my email when the survey was sent out,, but then again so many companies like these seem to have "one per household" rules that we both probably wouldn't have been allowed in since we live together. /shrugs my sister doesn't use any beauty products so I guess she'll give me what's left over.

I'm kind of the opposite right now (my really bad acne has become really quite mild as of late!) and I don't want to test my skin. My skin isn't bright like the products of said study aim to make it, but I don't want to risk a reaction/break out. I'm extremely oily skinned as well, light reflects off my face I don't need any brightening stuff lol


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 21, 2014)

3 pounds? Daaaamn! Must be a comp. My biggest online makeup haul was 2.7 lbs and I ordered like 15 things. I can't wait! But one pound is much too heavy for an eyeliner!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> OMG.
> 
> So I didn't receive any email alerts, but I logged in to UPS My Choice anyway. I saw that L'oreal created a shipment to be sent to my place! The tracking number is there. But why didn't I get any alerts? I did subscribe to email alerts!


My Choice doesn't send an alert until the day before a package is set to be delivered.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info! This is the first time I'm using it so I was unaware. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



meaganola said:


> My Choice doesn't send an alert until the day before a package is set to be delivered.


----------



## jayeme (May 21, 2014)

I logged onto My Choice and I can't see where I would look for labels that have been created - I just see a calendar which shows a delivered shipment from Sephora on Monday and one scheduled to be delivered from Birchbox tomorrow. Where do I look for other things?


----------



## mommamowad (May 21, 2014)

i just did it also 3 pound package coming tomorrow for me too !!! im so excited this thing is awesome  thank you


----------



## mommamowad (May 21, 2014)

theres a stlu ref number in mine it say 133 t  any clues?


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I logged onto My Choice and I can't see where I would look for labels that have been created - I just see a calendar which shows a delivered shipment from Sephora on Monday and one scheduled to be delivered from Birchbox tomorrow. Where do I look for other things?


It would be in the delivery planner.  I don't have nuthin' from Loreal in My Choice.....

boo.


----------



## lovepink (May 21, 2014)

Yay!  I had a study and I got in!  The directions at the end were confusing!  It stated 2 products worn for 3 days, then it stated you will wear each product 1 week.  Guess I will see when I get the items!  Excited to get a study, my last one was a mascara one a while ago (it was 1 mascara worn for a week).


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Hmmmm I checked mine again and it definitely says 1 pound.  I'm only expecting the eyeliner study and the comp for the long survey. I would rather get 3 pounds! Mine says delivery tomorrow.


i have one for the alb tow and then the alb next week - so i think it's got to be the eyeliner one tow and the huge survey comp next week


----------



## mariahk83 (May 21, 2014)

mommamowad said:


> i just did it also 3 pound package coming tomorrow for me too !!! im so excited this thing is awesome  thank you


yours is being delivered TOMORROW!!!!???? ahhhh


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 21, 2014)

Just check Ups my choice, and I also have a 3 pound package coming from L'Oreal, scheduled for delivery on Friday, 5/23! My husband thinks I am a lunatic because I was just doing the happy dance around my house!


----------



## nmango (May 22, 2014)

Are you guys talking about *S14-108?** *The long survey of age-guessing with a bunch of pictures? Really wondering about that one haha because the surveymonkey link is still working and it's "Compensation will be sent to you once the survey has reached the needed responses and has been officially closed.  Please allow 3-4 week to receive study compensation." So I'm guessing since survey link still valid then survey hasn't reached required # of responses yet??


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

nmango said:


> Are you guys talking about *S14-108?*The long survey of age-guessing with a bunch of pictures? Really wondering about that one haha because the surveymonkey link is still working and it's "Compensation will be sent to you once the survey has reached the needed responses and has been officially closed. Please allow 3-4 week to receive study compensation." So I'm guessing since survey link still valid then survey hasn't reached required # of responses yet??


Link me!


----------



## nmango (May 22, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Link me!


Can anyone comment on whether we're allowed to post survey links here? Don't want to break any rules lol ...esp if only certain people are emailed the survey then I'm sure loreal only targeted certain demographics


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 22, 2014)

Ugh my package still says Order Processed: Ready For UPS.

I'm so impatient lol


----------



## wadedl (May 22, 2014)

I don't see anything on UPS for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I don't see anything on UPS for me.


Me either!

I emailed them THREE times asking if my survey (the long one) went through and no one ever responded, so I don't even know if I'm getting comp for that one. But I hope so.


----------



## nmango (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Me either!
> 
> I emailed them THREE times asking if my survey (the long one) went through and no one ever responded, so I don't even know if I'm getting comp for that one. But I hope so.


What was the long one on? Series of face shots and asking you to guess age?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

nmango said:


> What was the long one on? Series of face shots and asking you to guess age?


Neither. The one that asked you about all the products you use for makeup/haircare/skincare.


----------



## mommamowad (May 22, 2014)

now i just got an alert that says the package might be delayed... stop playing with my emotions L'Oreal !!!!!  im in nj for craps sake it doesnt have far to travel, hell ill flag a truck down if i know its on there !


----------



## Krystan (May 22, 2014)

3 pound package coming to me too! It has to be the one for the long survey about hair/nails/makeup because that's the only one I'm currently owed comp for.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 22, 2014)

Krystan said:


> 3 pound package coming to me too! It has to be the one for the long survey about hair/nails/makeup because that's the only one I'm currently owed comp for.


Yay! So it sounds like they are sending us something good. Which is appropriate considering that survey was a major PITA!

Nothing is showing up my UPS calendar so hopefully I'm just not looking it up correctly... :/


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

wish i knew what the package weighed for the 10 week bb study last year, that was a huge comp too!


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

I'm on the west coast getting the 1pound package today. I did the long survey, but I don't see another package as of yet on UPS my choice.


----------



## casey anne (May 22, 2014)

I just got in to survey C14-226 Sounds gorgeous!

Edited by KellyKaye to remove test product details. Please do not post specific details to current qualification surveys as it hinders the ability for L'oreal to have the product tested by the right demographic. Thanks!


----------



## amorgb (May 22, 2014)

Yay I just got into STLU C14-226!!!  I haven't qualified in such a long time.  I'm just hoping that the instructions for using the product aren't too restrictive as I'll be having to incorporate the product into my graduation makeup.  But yay for a new study!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Yay I just got into STLU C14-226!!! I haven't qualified in such a long time. I'm just hoping that the instructions for using the product aren't too restrictive as I'll be having to incorporate the product into my graduation makeup. But yay for a new study!!


Congrats on graduating!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

I'm kind of pre-packaged bummed if everyone is getting a 3 pound package for the comp and I'm getting a 1 pound package. I feel like pouting like a child! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Is anyone getting a package who completed the survey on the first day it was posted, through all the glitches?


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 22, 2014)

I'm not sure of the BB comp, but the nail typology comp and 5 part moisturizer survey are both 4lb packages. I didn't get those so this 3lb comp is my biggest one yet!



mariahk83 said:


> wish i knew what the package weighed for the 10 week bb study last year, that was a huge comp too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is anyone getting a package who completed the survey on the first day it was posted, through all the glitches?


I'm supposed to be getting a package but its "delayed" as of this morning. I completed that survey the very first day.


----------



## mommamowad (May 22, 2014)

could always be shampoo and conditioner....


----------



## mommamowad (May 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm supposed to be getting a package but its "delayed" as of this morning. I completed that survey the very first day.


same here


----------



## Jeaniney (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is anyone getting a package who completed the survey on the first day it was posted, through all the glitches?


uh oh, you're scaring me now! I got mine through the first day despite all the glitches and according to UPS My Choice I don't have anything coming from loreal.

For those who see it coming via My Choice, how did you look it up -- or was it automatically on your calendar/list?  Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm supposed to be getting a package but its "delayed" as of this morning. I completed that survey the very first day.


Ok good. I didn't retake it because mine went through the first day.

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

Still no surveys for me.  Can't wait to see what these packages are you ladies are getting!!


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

I did not take it on the 1st day, and I did not have any glitches. But, my package was queued for UPS on the 14th. Which was the same day I got into the eyeliner study. However, someone else mentioned that they are not in the eyeliner study and are getting the 1 pound package. So, ya maybe it is 2 different comps for the same survey?! Lol. The suspense is keeling me!!!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 22, 2014)

I finished my long survey on the first day it was posted, but I took it more than 5 times and wasted a few hours of my day. Since there are lots of us, the comps might be sending out in waves.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 22, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I did not take it on the 1st day, and I did not have any glitches. But, my package was queued for UPS on the 14th. Which was the same day I got into the eyeliner study. However, someone else mentioned that they are not in the eyeliner study and are getting the 1 pound package. So, ya maybe it is 2 different comps for the same survey?! Lol. The suspense is keeling me!!!!


This is probably wrong but I wonder if they did different levels of comps depending on how thorough you were.. for example, if you listed several products each for hair/skincare/makeup vs. if you only did 1 for each category (as many of us frustrated people did after the 5th time getting kicked from the survey and having to restart).

Probably not though, that would be complicated.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 22, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> I finished my long survey on the first day it was posted, but I took it more than 5 times and wasted a few hours of my day. Since there are lots of us, the comps might be sending out in waves.


I think waves must be right. I imagine the testing facility doesn't have a lot of employees so they might be sending out the comps over several days. this is what I'm telling myself while I look at my blank UPS calendar anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is anyone getting a package who completed the survey on the first day it was posted, through all the glitches?


yes - i got thru the first day, and my package is scheduled for next week


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

I was very thorough.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I'm kind of pre-packaged bummed if everyone is getting a 3 pound package for the comp and I'm getting a 1 pound package. I feel like pouting like a child! LOL


i have a 1lb coming today and a 3lb next week - i think the 1lb is a study i'm in starting next tuesday?


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> i have a 1lb coming today and a 3lb next week - i think the 1lb is a study i'm in starting next tuesday?


That's right. I'm in a study starting Tuesday as we'll waiting for the long survey comp as well.

However, 1lb is ridiculously heavy for an eyeliner, even if it's in a glass container with a solid brush!


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

I'm

Wondering if the weight is in the packaging. I'm in the same study.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> This is probably wrong but I wonder if they did different levels of comps depending on how thorough you were.. for example, if you listed several products each for hair/skincare/makeup vs. if you only did 1 for each category (as many of us frustrated people did after the 5th time getting kicked from the survey and having to restart).
> 
> Probably not though, that would be complicated.


Solid idea but yeah— I probably didn't give the most thorough answers for past studies I've done but always got the same comp as everyone else.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 22, 2014)

Just got into a home study for eyeshadow! Super stoked!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 22, 2014)

LalaD said:


> Just got into a home study for eyeshadow! Super stoked!


I want an eyeshadow study! I'm an eyeshadow fiend, and that's one thing I've never tested for them...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

I'm in the eyeliner study that starts next week and I'm getting a 1 pound package today. It is out for delivery now. That seems awfully heavy for eyeliner, but I'm hoping that it is the eyeliner and that I will be getting a 3 pound comp later. I don't see anything else scheduled for delivery at this time.

If I remember last year when we had that 5 part moisturizer study they sent the comp (which if I remember correctly was also about 3 pounds and was GOOOOOD), out in waves.

FYI - I did the long comp completely the second week. I couldn't get through all the way the first time and I was thorough both times.

I guess I will find out after work today....of course I will be obsessively stalking this thread to see if there are any other 1 pound packages and what they are!


----------



## tameloy (May 22, 2014)

Me too! Really excited about this one!



LalaD said:


> Just got into a home study for eyeshadow! Super stoked!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 22, 2014)

I got in for S14-135! Yay I clicked through everything so fast that I missed the comp details. Did anyone else get into that one?

Also, I am checking the ups site like mad for that 3 lb package...patience is not one of my strengths


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I'm in the eyeliner study that starts next week and I'm getting a 1 pound package today. It is out for delivery now. That seems awfully heavy for eyeliner, but I'm hoping that it is the eyeliner and that I will be getting a 3 pound comp later. I don't see anything else scheduled for delivery at this time.
> 
> If I remember last year when we had that 5 part moisturizer study they sent the comp (which if I remember correctly was also about 3 pounds and was GOOOOOD), out in waves.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did an eyebrow product study a while ago with what I assume would be very typical packaging for eyeliner, and even in it's glass container with a brush, tons of air bags and bubble wrap and cardboard box, it was no where near a pound. But yeah I really want that 3lb comp!!!

If I may ask, what was the comp for said moisturizer study?


----------



## jesemiaud (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is anyone getting a package who completed the survey on the first day it was posted, through all the glitches?


I was able to get through the survey the first day with no glitches, but no package yet. I've been obsessively checking tjw my choice site. I'm so impatient.


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

Since its a long wear it prob, comes with a bottle of remover.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

My browser doesn't work with the quote feature, but I need this browser for work I do, so that's my disclaimer on the quoting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't remember exactly what the comp was, but it was HUGE. There were several Lancôme products; mascara, eyeliner, eyeshadow, cleanser, creams and some L'Oreal shampoos and I think some Maybelline products. It was almost 300.00 worth of product if I remember correctly. It was like Christmas and my birthday all stuffed together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

Oooh good point on the remover.....that would make the package heavier! I still have hope for a 3 pound comp! *happy dance*


----------



## tameloy (May 22, 2014)

If you got into the eyeshadow study check your email...ugh. I was still able to qualify though.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

tameloy said:


> If you got into the eyeshadow study check your email...ugh. I was still able to qualify though.


What happened? Was it canceled that quick?


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

Sorry, same here on the quoting. On the new site on my mobile.


----------



## tameloy (May 22, 2014)

They said the qualifications changed slightly, but you should still be able to login and re-take the survey.



Vomitrocious said:


> What happened? Was it canceled that quick?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

tameloy said:


> If you got into the eyeshadow study check your email...ugh. I was still able to qualify though.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Since its a long wear it prob, comes with a bottle of remover.


thats exactly what i was thinking!  i did another long wear product study a few weeks ago and it came with a bottle of remover


----------



## amorgb (May 22, 2014)

Soooo glad I qualified again for the eyeshadow study.  I was freaking out the whole time!


----------



## bluemustang (May 22, 2014)

Yay, I qualified for S14-135  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

My package should be here anytime


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

I'm in for S14-135 too. So excited for this one!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

3gingers said:


> My package should be here anytime


your 3 pounder?!?!?


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

got my 1lb package - it is indeed the liner for the study that starts next week!


----------



## SherriC (May 22, 2014)

Yoo-Hoo!  I just checked my UPS account and I have a label for a 3 pound package from L'Oreal.  It is scheduled to be delivered on Thursday, May 29th.  I completed the survey on the first day and made it through with no issues the first time but I was driving to Las Vegas for court so I wasn't answering very quickly.  Maybe that's why it didn't lock up on me.  It made my drive quicker, thank goodness.  The reference number is STLU-133T.  This will be my very first big comp, I am soooooo excited!!!!        /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This has to be the comp because the only other study I am in is a lip study which doesn't start until end of May/June.


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

@@mariahk83

Yes, the 1pound. That's pretty much exactly what I figured. Mystery solved


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

Woops- I meant no, the 1 pound!


----------



## SherriC (May 22, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> [heavy breathing] a comp is within my realm
> 
> Just wondering, are any of you who have gotten delivery notifications on the west coast? I don't want to get too pumped up if my comps going to take another three,four days to get to me.


I'm on the west coast, Nevada, and my choice is showing the label generated.


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

I'm on the west coast and at this point, I do not have see the label generated at this point. For the 3 pound. But, probably in waves...


----------



## erind61103 (May 22, 2014)

I'm nervous, I don't have any UPS label yet for a 3# package, but I didn't complete mine until towards the end. Pleeeease don't do this to me L'Oreal!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

3gingers said:


> @@mariahk83
> 
> Yes, the 1pound. That's pretty much exactly what I figured. Mystery solved


Is there a remover or a brush included?


----------



## Bikerchic (May 22, 2014)

I checked UPS and I also have a 3lbs L'Oreal package scheduled for delivery on 5/29.  I took the survey on the first day and made it through after it crashed about 3 times.  I was a little nervous I might never see the comp for this one!  I am so excited, 3lbs is a lot of stuff!


----------



## chaostheory (May 22, 2014)

UPS shows a 3lb package from l'oreal to be delivered on 5/29 too. I'm on the west coast as well


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

Holy cow...one pound is the eyeliner after all! That is some heavy eyeliner! LOL


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 22, 2014)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered on the 28th and I'm in Texas. Status of the shipment is Order Processed: Ready For UPS.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 22, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Is there a remover or a brush included?


just a small brush - it was packaged in a box with bubble wrap.


----------



## 3gingers (May 22, 2014)

It's very light. Under a pound.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

My 1 pound package hasn't been delivered yet, but now that I know what it is (eyeliner) I am not as anxious about it. What I am anxious about is finding some tracking for that luscious 3 pound package of comp for that long survey. I absolutely cannot wait. So far nothing though. I clearly remember it being like this with the moisturizer study and they did them in waves. That has to be quite an undertaking. I will be patient.....sort of!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenriggs (May 22, 2014)

How do you sign up for UPS notices for this? Not that I don't like the surprise of seeing a package at my door, but I hate never knowing when it is going to be there....Then every day I am disappointed.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (May 22, 2014)

jenriggs said:


> How do you sign up for UPS notices for this? Not that I don't like the surprise of seeing a package at my door, but I hate never knowing when it is going to be there....Then every day I am disappointed.


http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/index.jsx?WT.svl=eBrndMk


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> My 1 pound package hasn't been delivered yet, but now that I know what it is (eyeliner) I am not as anxious about it. What I am anxious about is finding some tracking for that luscious 3 pound package of comp for that long survey. I absolutely cannot wait. So far nothing though. I clearly remember it being like this with the moisturizer study and they did them in waves. That has to be quite an undertaking. I will be patient.....sort of!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


"Luscious"

You can say that again!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

Got the eyeliner...I normally wear my eyeliner in a shape that can't really be done with this brush, but hey, there's a first time for everything! YouTube tutorials, here I come!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 22, 2014)

Got my 1 pound eyeliner box. Don't see how that was 1 pound at all. Now to watch for the coveted 3 pound box!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 22, 2014)

No one received the 3 pound loot today? Haha


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 22, 2014)

roxgirl08 said:


> No one received the 3 pound loot today? Haha


Speaking of the the 3 pound package today, when y'all get it you better post pictures ASAP! I get like, vicariously high through seeing comps.


----------



## Franchesca Romero (May 22, 2014)

I have been signed up with them since March and I still have yet to receive any surveys   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 22, 2014)

fromeroxo said:


> I have been signed up with them since March and I still have yet to receive any surveys   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You need to sign on to the site and see if there are any surveys there.  L'oreal sporadically sends emails about surveys and studies, but it's not consistent.  If I didn't check the site regularly, I probably wouldn't have done any of the studies and missed most of the surveys as well.  

Luckily, this board lets you know when a survey is showing up.  You won't always have one, but it definitely improves your odds!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 23, 2014)

Well, I've changed my mind about hooker blue (actually, maybe Drew Carey's Mimi blue is a better description). I played around with it today using other products and I'm pretty sure I may actually use it. I can work with it and it does last a long time, so as a base with some browns on top, it seems to look ok.

Here's my color, except think a bit more vibrant...it seems washed out in the photo (deliberately blurry so you can see big chunks o' glitter):


----------



## Meggpi (May 23, 2014)

There's a qualification survey up, and I'm in! I drank too much wine last night and was feeling a bit craggy but I just got a wave of happy excitement and I feel way better. Thanks for the serotonin L'Oreal!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 23, 2014)

So my 3 pound box is still showing "label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status will be updated". Scheduled delivery is today, 5/23. I'm so confused! Stop playing with my emotions people! Not knowing what is in this box is killing me!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 23, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Well, I've changed my mind about hooker blue (actually, maybe Drew Carey's Mimi blue is a better description). I played around with it today using other products and I'm pretty sure I may actually use it. I can work with it and it does last a long time, so as a base with some browns on top, it seems to look ok.
> 
> Here's my color, except think a bit more vibrant...it seems washed out in the photo (deliberately blurry so you can see big chunks o' glitter):


What a fun color!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 23, 2014)

I just got in to C14-226  too! Very excited!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 23, 2014)

no surveys for me!  i wish l'oreal would put them up, even if i can't qualify because I'm in another one at the moment - just let me take it! lol


----------



## bliss10977 (May 23, 2014)

How does it work once you're in a study in regards to taking new surveys? Is there a window or something?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 23, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> How does it work once you're in a study in regards to taking new surveys? Is there a window or something?


There is a required amount of "buffer time" between studies, so if you've qualified for a study you shouldn't see qualification surveys for studies that fall within that amount of buffer time. I think it's 2 weeks??


----------



## bliss10977 (May 23, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> There is a required amount of "buffer time" between studies, so if you've qualified for a study you shouldn't see qualification surveys for studies that fall within that amount of buffer time. I think it's 2 weeks??


Oh, okay thanks!


----------



## 3gingers (May 23, 2014)

I really don't know anymore. Originally, I thought it was 30 days. But, I have been in multiple studies at once. I have been in 3 studies at once. And have had several back to back. So, not really sure anymore.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 23, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I really don't know anymore. Originally, I thought it was 30 days. But, I have been in multiple studies at once. I have been in 3 studies at once. And have had several back to back. So, not really sure anymore.


they seem to have gotten a bit more lax on the whole 30 day thing...i've been in pretty much back to back ones recently!  i'm not complaining!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (May 23, 2014)

Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 23, 2014)

LalaD said:


> So my 3 pound box is still showing "label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status will be updated". Scheduled delivery is today, 5/23. I'm so confused! Stop playing with my emotions people! Not knowing what is in this box is killing me!


That's happened to me before, but my packages have still always gotten delivered as scheduled.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 23, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I really don't know anymore. Originally, I thought it was 30 days. But, I have been in multiple studies at once. I have been in 3 studies at once. And have had several back to back. So, not really sure anymore.


Whaaaa? Nothing ever shows up when I'm in a study!


----------



## tameloy (May 23, 2014)

Is anyone else obsessively checking this thread to see if anyone got the 3 pound box? Lol


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 23, 2014)

tameloy said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking this thread to see if anyone got the 3 pound box? Lol


I am!!!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (May 23, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> That's happened to me before, but my packages have still always gotten delivered as scheduled.


Mine said it was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but there has been no movement since the label was created. :-(


----------



## bliss10977 (May 23, 2014)

tameloy, on 23 May 2014 - 1:49 PM, said:

Is anyone else obsessively checking this thread to see if anyone got the 3 pound box? Lol

I am!!!

Yes. As well as the UPS website. Come on L'oreal, make me a label! Lol. And there's no mail Monday so more waiting...agh.


----------



## Jaly (May 23, 2014)

tameloy said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking this thread to see if anyone got the 3 pound box? Lol


I can't wait for someone to post their pics!

I don't have a package coming to me... but its still fun to see others great comp!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 23, 2014)

I have been obsessively checking this thread and UPS. Argh! They've only created a label for me, it hasn't even been shipped out yet. Been like that since Wednesday.


----------



## Meggpi (May 23, 2014)

Is that big box from the informational study? UPS has nothing for me andI know I finally got that to work...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 23, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Is that big box from the informational study? UPS has nothing for me andI know I finally got that to work...


You aren't alone!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (May 23, 2014)

I am in a moisturizer study that starts on the 11th. That is what I originally thought the 3 pound package was. Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 23, 2014)

June 11? They wouldn't use UPS since there's still time. They usually use USPS. Only UPS when it's urgent and the study is starting very soon.

I have the 3lb package on my UPS too and I'm only expecting the long survey compensation. Yours has to be that. And mine is also stuck on the same shipping status as yours.



TheDivineMsd said:


> I am in a moisturizer study that starts on the 11th. That is what I originally thought the 3 pound package was. Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## wadedl (May 24, 2014)

I got my compensation for the mascara. Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle $37. It seems to have really good reviews.  Loreal Pencil Perfect in Espresso $8.99. Good for my purse since it does not need to be sharpened. I also have two tubes of great mascara to use for the next 3 months.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 24, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I got my compensation for the mascara. Lancome Exfoliant Fraichelle $37. It seems to have really good reviews.  Loreal Pencil Perfect in Espresso $8.99. Good for my purse since it does not need to be sharpened. I also have two tubes of great mascara to use for the next 3 months.


Oohhh...I can't wait for mine!! I LOVE that body wash!!!

EDIT: Apparently there were 2 mail deliveries today...and my comp was in the second one!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 25, 2014)

I've been catching up on this thread, and I can't wait to see what that three pound package is either. I don't have anything scheduled on ups, but I did do the informational study..... So I'm hoping for a big package too! Has anyone got comp for a study like this before? Three pounds seems like a lot for a survey.... But it did take a lot of time.... Especially when it crashed multiple times.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

I never have any surveys or anything available. Like ever. Does anyone else have that problem?

edited for spelling


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 25, 2014)

Has anyone received an update on their 3 pound package? Mine was supposed to get here Thursday, but that morning I received an email from UPS saying the package was delayed and nothing since then...


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 25, 2014)

What's your tracking status? Does it say which city it's at right now?



KellyKaye said:


> Has anyone received an update on their 3 pound package? Mine was supposed to get here Thursday, but that morning I received an email from UPS saying the package was delayed and nothing since then...


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 26, 2014)

At 3lbs I wonder if it is shampoo, conditioner and lotion?


----------



## nmango (May 26, 2014)

norther said:


> I was actually wondering the same thing earlier! I haven't gotten any comp for that survey yet, but I did get the one for the nail survey today.


When I checked few days ago, the surveymonkey link was still working and now it's not so I guess we have 3-4 week wait from here on out!

Re: *S14-108 Informational Survey*


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 26, 2014)

So I went to my local Lancôme outlet today and picked up an eye palette for $16! If I get the same palette in the huge 3lb comp I'm going to be slightly pissed, but hey, free makeup is free makeup!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 26, 2014)

nmango said:


> When I checked few days ago, the surveymonkey link was still working and now it's not so I guess we have 3-4 week wait from here on out!
> 
> Re: *S14-108 Informational Survey*


Thanks for checking!  I was wondering about that but never thought to check the link to see if the survey had closed.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 27, 2014)

My 3 lbs L'Oreal package has disappeared from my UPS My Choice calendar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope it's still on it's way!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 27, 2014)

still no update on my 3lb package set to arrive tmw - pretty sure that's not happening!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 27, 2014)

What is up with our 3lb comp? Its gone from my UPS calendar, but still shows in my history as having the label created.


----------



## Meggpi (May 27, 2014)

I never got a mychoice notification for a comp on the long survey.  I ended up completing it twice so I realllly hope it went through.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 27, 2014)

LalaD said:


> What is up with our 3lb comp? Its gone from my UPS calendar, but still shows in my history as having the label created.


It sounds like they created several labels and decided not to send them yet for an unknown reason. Maybe they were still getting more surveys rolling in as someone noticed the survey was still active. Maybe they weighed the packages wrong and were overpaying on shipping (someone recently had a package labelled as 1 pound even though it was much less). Maybe the labels were created in error. 

So many possibilities! I hope we find out the answer soon.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone want to email them to figure out what's going on?


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 27, 2014)

A couple of people asked on their Facebook page about it, but Loreal did not seem to respond, or have not responded.



Vomitrocious said:


> Does anyone want to email them to figure out what's going on?


----------



## Gchatt (May 27, 2014)

So I sent Loreal an email last Thursday (after seeing all of you post about the 3 lb package) and asked them if they received on there end my completion of the really long survey.  The product survey that kept crashing and took forever.  I do not have a UPS alert showing the 3 lb package coming.  I completed the survey on the first day.  Anyway, I wanted to know if they showed I completed it because I do not have a 3 lb package coming.  Here is the response:

Hi Gina,

The survey was completed and compensation will be sent out in about 4 weeks. 

Thank you,
Luci Adams
L'Oreal USA Consumer Testing 
Terminal Avenue
Clark NJ 07066
(888) 866-4953

So, according to this, it looks like compensation will be a little while.  I'm not sure if the 3 lb package some of you are getting is the compensation for this study.  It has already been about 2 weeks since the study so it could be the compensation in waves.  Just a thought


----------



## goldenmeans (May 27, 2014)

Just got a notice that I'm getting a 3 pound package from Loreal tomorrow. We'll see if it actually appears.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 27, 2014)

I got a notice too! Supposed to arrive tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (May 27, 2014)

Just got my tracking number for the 3 lb package to be delivered on Thursday. Excited to see what we will be getting!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 27, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Does anyone want to email them to figure out what's going on?


I just emailed them. I'll post their reply as soon as I have one.


----------



## kirstenholly (May 27, 2014)

Received my tracking number! The 3lb'er is scheduled to be delivered next Monday the 2nd, probably because I'm on the west coast. Soo excited!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 27, 2014)

I have no tracking # for the 3lb package...and I'm on the east coast!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 27, 2014)

mine still says the same - no updates to my tracking :/


----------



## tameloy (May 27, 2014)

I just got my tracking info. I'm on the East Coast. Should be here Friday!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 27, 2014)

How are y'all getting this tracking info? All I know to do is track by reference STLU. Mine comes up with nothing.


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

I just got a UPS choice alert that I am supposed to have a 3 pound package from Loreal on wednesday.  As I DQ on everything, this is that infamous crashing survey comp...

oh boy!!  It states that the label is created, so I probably won't get it tomorrow - lol.


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> How are y'all getting this tracking info? All I know to do is track by reference STLU. Mine comes up with nothing.


You can create an account with UPS - UPS choice.   They track it by address and you give them your email and any packages that are in their system going to that address, you will get notified on.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 27, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> mine still says the same - no updates to my tracking :/


Mine also...just says the label was created on 5/21


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 27, 2014)

Same here. I'll give it till the evening. Maybe they've yet to scan ours.



LalaD said:


> Mine also...just says the label was created on 5/21


----------



## Jeaniney (May 27, 2014)

My label was created today too, estimated delivery on Friday. Yay! I hope these ones are real!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (May 27, 2014)

Estimated delivery on Monday for me...West Coast...can't wait to see what Friday brings!!


----------



## JustBran (May 27, 2014)

I'm on the west coast and it says mine should be here Monday! Yay something to look forward to while hubby is on fishing trip!


----------



## 3gingers (May 27, 2014)

Nothing for me

But, I'm guessing it is being sent in waves.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 27, 2014)

Woot! I have tracking. ETA is Thursday!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 27, 2014)

velvetred said:


> Same here. I'll give it till the evening. Maybe they've yet to scan ours.


Are you on the East coast?


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 27, 2014)

I'd just like to say that I want a 3lb package too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously though, that survey was a nightmare.  I had to email them to confirm that it went through.  Sadly, my UPS My Choice account isn't showing anything from L'Oreal.

*edit*  Just kidding!  I just checked again and I do have a label created by L'Oreal for a 3 lb package.  It's scheduled for Thursday delivery.  Hrmm.....I don't believe it.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 27, 2014)

No, Texas. It says the same thing as yours but estimated to be delivered tomorrow. Super weird. I didn't get any email from UPS and the package disappeared from my calendar, but it still is in the Recently Tracked section so I was able to check it.



LalaD said:


> Are you on the East coast?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 27, 2014)

No tracking for me. Still waiting and hoping. I can't wait to see someone get the package. I am dying to know what is in it!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 27, 2014)

A label has been created for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No tracking info yet but I'm sure some of you ladies will get yours before I do, can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2014)

Got my comp for the mascara study.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 27, 2014)

Nothing for me either.... I was trying to think when I did the informational study and it feels like three weeks ago


----------



## dianaMarie (May 27, 2014)

Just checked UPS my choice and I also have a 3lb package expected to be delivered on Thursday 5/29. Oh and I am on the east coast.


----------



## BSquared (May 27, 2014)

Super excited to see what these mysterious packages are. I got kicked out of the long survey 3 times and didn't think it was worth it to email them. So I'm sure it'll be amazing!!


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2014)

I checked UPS and I am getting a 3lb package Monday. I am on the west coast. They might just be printing all the shipping labels so they go out together?


----------



## beautybytarab (May 28, 2014)

My label was created and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.  Don't think that is happening.  I was hoping someone would have received it by now! I am dying to know what is in this mysterious 3lb box!!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 28, 2014)

Just got another message that my package isn't coming today.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 28, 2014)

No label or package notification for me. Come on, someone get a package! The suspense is killing me! LOL


----------



## mariahk83 (May 28, 2014)

does anyone have actual tracking?  as in, movement on the 3lb package?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 28, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> does anyone have actual tracking?  as in, movement on the 3lb package?


Nope. I wonder if they're printing labels over the course of several days and are going to send them out all together when they're done? Either way I'm not actually expecting to receive it when UPS says it will arrive. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (May 28, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Nope. I wonder if they're printing labels over the course of several days and are going to send them out all together when they're done? Either way I'm not actually expecting to receive it when UPS says it will arrive. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm wondering that too. It makes the most sense! I just hope they finish soon, I want my goodies


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

I'm hoping someone received their colorful eyeliner study soon! I'm super curious about what they're sending for it.


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2014)

I just got a notification that a label was created for me! Same as everyone else. I'll be excited when they actually start shipping! I was able to complete the survey on the first day - after about 3 hours wasted doing it over and over again. Can't wait for someone to get theirs so we can see what's coming!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I'm wondering that too. It makes the most sense! I just hope they finish soon, I want my goodies


Using the tracking number from UPS my choice. I put it in my Package Buddy app. It shows that it left Edison, NJ on May 27, arrived in Fishersville, VA this morning.


----------



## disconik (May 28, 2014)

I guess we can say what we had in the eyeliner/shadow study.  I had the aqua one, too!  I'm SO glad I chose that one.  Purples can tend to accentuate my dark circles under my eyes,

I checked out the UD review and they look VERY similar.  I'm glad to have a new pretty toy!  

I'm jealous of all of you with your comp expectation.  I just signed up for the UPS my choice and I ain't got nothin'.   :scared:


----------



## mariahk83 (May 28, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> Using the tracking number from UPS my choice. I put it in my Package Buddy app. It shows that it left Edison, NJ on May 27, arrived in Fishersville, VA this morning.


odd - why wouldn't it show up on the UPS app as moving??!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 28, 2014)

Checked UPS and Package Buddy. Still at the label stage.

Anyway, I looked at Loreal's Facebook page, and you're right, the labels were printed over several days and they're now being shipped out of their facility. A couple thousand of 3lb packages!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> odd - why wouldn't it show up on the UPS app as moving??!


I don't know. Package Buddy had always been the most reliable tracker for me. I am currently tracking 11 packages from 3 different shipping companies all at the same time.


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

Well, hmmmm. I still do not see anything on mine. But, maybe mine hasn't been created yet.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2014)

This is their response to people on Facebook asking about the delayed tracking of these 3 pound packages.

" Sorry for the delay in a reply. Our ofice was closed until yesterday due to the long holiday weekend. The thank you gift you are waiting for is being sent to a couple thousand people. All the UPS labels have been printed and we are in the process of packing them up to be shipped out."


----------



## TheDivineMsd (May 28, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> Using the tracking number from UPS my choice. I put it in my Package Buddy app. It shows that it left Edison, NJ on May 27, arrived in Fishersville, VA this morning.


Boo! Package Buddy only shows a blank square, with the 21st listed as ship date.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2014)

TheDivineMsd said:


> Boo! Package Buddy only shows a blank square, with the 21st listed as ship date.


You have to hit the refresh button to get the tracking to show up after seeing up the package. Or else it does just show ship date if the information had even gone to the tracking system.


----------



## erind61103 (May 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is their response to people on Facebook asking about the delayed tracking of these 3 pound packages.
> 
> " Sorry for the delay in a reply. Our ofice was closed until yesterday due to the long holiday weekend. The thank you gift you are waiting for is being sent to a couple thousand people. All the UPS labels have been printed and we are in the process of packing them up to be shipped out."


I still don't have anything on my UPS page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> getting bummed!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 28, 2014)

just checked UPSmychoice. mine is "being processed for UPS" tomorrow. yay! first time i've seen anything about it. mine probably wont be here until monday. i'm in TN.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (May 28, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> You have to hit the refresh button to get the tracking to show up after seeing up the package. Or else it does just show ship date if the information had even gone to the tracking system.


Only shows billing information received.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 28, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> just checked UPSmychoice. mine is "being processed for UPS" tomorrow. yay! first time i've seen anything about it. mine probably wont be here until monday. i'm in TN.


I'm in TN, and mine says delivery tomorrow on UPS My Choice , got the notification email, and the current location means it's possible it will actually get delivered tomorrow.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 28, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> I'm in TN, and mine says delivery tomorrow on UPS My Choice , got the notification email, and the current location means it's possible it will actually get delivered tomorrow.


Squeeeeaaaalllll!!!!! You are hereby ordered to post pics!  I still don't have notification or anything, but I completed the survey on the first day.  No problems but it took about 1.5 hours....


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Squeeeeaaaalllll!!!!! You are hereby ordered to post pics! I still don't have notification or anything, but I completed the survey on the first day. No problems but it took about 1.5 hours....


I did not take mine on the first day, it did take FOREVER and nothing on UPS either. It's driving me crazy, excited to see some pics!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 28, 2014)

To those of you who are getting nervous and questioning whether or not you even completed the survey, Email them! I asked them and they let me know that I had completed the survey and will be compensated.


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> To those of you who are getting nervous and questioning whether or not you even completed the survey, Email them! I asked them and they let me know that I had completed the survey and will be compensated.


Is yours not showing on UPS my choice, yet either?


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 28, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Is yours not showing on UPS my choice, yet either?


IDK (don't have/don't want to make an account) but I emailed them when the survey kept on crashing, after I completed it once, to make sure.


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> IDK (don't have/don't want to make an account) but I emailed them when the survey kept on crashing, after I completed it once, to make sure.


Ahhhhh ok, I gotcha


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> IDK (don't have/don't want to make an account) but I emailed them when the survey kept on crashing, after I completed it once, to make sure.


Ahhhhh ok, I gotcha


----------



## JaneSays (May 28, 2014)

disconik said:


> I guess we can say what we had in the eyeliner/shadow study.  I had the aqua one, too!  I'm SO glad I chose that one.  Purples can tend to accentuate my dark circles under my eyes,
> 
> I checked out the UD review and they look VERY similar.  I'm glad to have a new pretty toy!
> 
> I'm jealous of all of you with your comp expectation.  I just signed up for the UPS my choice and I ain't got nothin'.   :scared:


I had the purple one.  I liked it, but the glitter was a bit much.  It didn't seem glittery when I was wearing it, but trying to remove it... whew!  I'm excited to see what our comps are for this one too.  It seems like they've been getting them out pretty quickly.  The last comp I got was sent USPS, so no advance notice.


----------



## Gchatt (May 28, 2014)

Ok ladies...I emailed loreal about the 3lb compensation and the labels that have been created and the ones that have yet to be seen. She told me they are doing the labels in batches. She told me my name was on the list and would be getting a 3 lb compensation. So, if you don't have a ups label notification yet....don't worry....it's coming! She said they are making there way down the list over the next two weeks. She assured me my name was on the list. If you want to know if your getting a package and if your name is on the list send them an email. She was very nice and responded quickly.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 28, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> I'm in TN, and mine says delivery tomorrow on UPS My Choice , got the notification email, and the current location means it's possible it will actually get delivered tomorrow.


awww man! i'm at the northeast tip of TN so you'd think i'd get mine tomorrow. i will take my phone with me to the mailbox and post pics as quickly as possible *if* i get it tomorrow. UPS leaves it in my mailbox unless its a bigger package. lets hope its BIG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Ok ladies...I emailed loreal about the 3lb compensation and the labels that have been created and the ones that have yet to be seen. She told me they are doing the labels in batches. She told me my name was on the list and would be getting a 3 lb compensation. So, if you don't have a ups label notification yet....don't worry....it's coming! She said they are making there way down the list over the next two weeks. She assured me my name was on the list. If you want to know if your getting a package and if your name is on the list send them an email. She was very nice and responded quickly.


Sweet, thank you. Good to know. Sounds like they are busy.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 28, 2014)

I signed up for the UPS choice account.

I don't have a 3 lb box but I have a 1lb box.

From:

PROMOTIONAL PITTSTON

PITTSTON, PA, US

Is this from L'oreal? Just wondering , it's listed on May 30


----------



## 3gingers (May 28, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I signed up for the UPS choice account.
> 
> I don't have a 3 lb box but I have a 1lb box.
> 
> ...


No, L'Oreal will be from L'Oreal in New Jersey.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

I do have a label created on my UPS My Choice!  But just a label, no movement.  Very excited to see what goes out when they start arriving!


----------



## jdobek (May 28, 2014)

What is the tracking number for package buddy?


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 28, 2014)

It's the same as the UPS tracking number in My Choice.



jdobek said:


> What is the tracking number for package buddy?


----------



## dressupthedog (May 28, 2014)

I just moved, so I don't have My UPS right now for my new address. I have no idea if I will actually get this compensation or not, but even if I don't, I can't wait to see what everyone else gets in their 3 pound boxes of mystery.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 29, 2014)

3gingers said:


> No, L'Oreal will be from L'Oreal in New Jersey.


Thanks, maybe that's my Influenster TLC Voxbox


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Still no package showing up on UPS My Choice, but L'Oreal did respond to my email today &amp; I'm on the compensation list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately, I won't be home for another 10.5 hours.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 29, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately, I won't be home for another 10.5 hours.


Waaah, so exciting! Mine still hasn't moved so definitely won't be here by tomorrow as the tracking predicts. If 11 hours passes and we haven't heard from you, expect a reminder! LOL


----------



## goldenmeans (May 29, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately, I won't be home for another 10.5 hours.


What was that, a cough? I think you need to go home sick. :drive:


----------



## 3gingers (May 29, 2014)

I will be stalking this thread all day (not that that's any different than any other day).


----------



## sarahlavista (May 29, 2014)

I've been stalking for the 3lb package contents and I'm so excited to say mine is out for delivery. I'm at work so I wont get it until after 6:00 Eastern Time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

sarahlavista said:


> I've been stalking for the 3lb package contents and I'm so excited to say mine is out for delivery. I'm at work so I wont get it until after 6:00 Eastern Time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You'll get home before me. I'm dying to know what's in it.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so excited to see if everyone who gets their boxes today gets the same thing. I haven't gotten anything from ups yet, so im living vicariously through this thread!

I hope it isn't all hair products..... id love anything kiehls. My guess is shampoo, conditioner and a small makeup product. That still doesnt seem like 3 lbs though.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 29, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> multiple post


I think there will be multiple makeup products and *maybe* one of their high end serums. Seems pretty standard in all of the larger comps I've seen
This seems like a three pound comp: http://www.girlgotglitter.com/loreal-consumer-testing-experience-and-compensation-haul/


----------



## jadorecouture (May 29, 2014)

Can someone post the number identification code for the age guessing survey? Have these comps been sent out yet?

I should be getting the informational package too! Maybe we will luck out and get palettes galore!


----------



## JamieHarris (May 29, 2014)

Very interesting thread. thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 29, 2014)

my delivery date for the 3lb comp is today but i dont think it will get here today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no movement so far.


----------



## LolaJay (May 29, 2014)

Was anyone else in the concealer study that ended yesterday?? Thoughts? Any idea what it is?

I actually really liked it. I played around with it a lot and mixed it with some moisturizers to get a really like coverage that lasted all day.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 29, 2014)

Getting so aggravated! My 3lb box is showing no movement. Ups my choice still shows that the label was created on 5/21. So mad!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 29, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> my delivery date for the 3lb comp is today but i dont think it will get here today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no movement so far.


Judging by the other posts it must've been sent by some really speedy service which could've been why it hasn't had any recorded movement...
One of my MAC orders was shipped overnight, nothing ever showed up on the shipment tracking but it was delivered on the scheduled date


----------



## Jeaniney (May 29, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Judging by the other posts it must've been sent by some really speedy service which could've been why it hasn't had any recorded movement...


Or they're sending them out in waves. Mine hasn't had movement since the label was created, but I don't think that's because it's a super speedy service. I think they just haven't put it in the mail yet.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 29, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Or they're sending them out in waves. Mine hasn't had movement since the label was created, but I don't think that's because it's a super speedy service. I think they just haven't put it in the mail yet.


same here - no  updates since the created label on the 21st....mine had an EDD of  yesterday!  oh well - it's free stuff, it'll get here when it gets here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 29, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I think there will be multiple makeup products and *maybe* one of their high end serums. Seems pretty standard in all of the larger comps I've seen
> 
> This seems like a three pound comp: http://www.girlgotglitter.com/loreal-consumer-testing-experience-and-compensation-haul/


that was the comp from last years 10 week BB cream study!  I think it was about 3 or 4 lbs!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 29, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> that was the comp from last years 10 week BB cream study!  I think it was about 3 or 4 lbs!


That was my first ever study for loreal and I was hooked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still use some of it... !


----------



## mariahk83 (May 29, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> That was my first ever study for loreal and I was hooked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still use some of it... !


so do i!  i LOVE the kiehls and i really hope we get more stuff from the brand!  all of the Visionaire is gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cranraspberry (May 29, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got this from UPS re: the 3lb tracking delivery.



> We previously sent you a delivery alert for the package(s) shown below.
> 
> This package(s) will not be delivered as originally scheduled. We will provide you with updated delivery information as soon as we can and apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## jadorecouture (May 29, 2014)

Is this what we have been waiting for? Found this on another site: 

Well I recieved my 3lb box of goodies today for informational S13-76, I am soooo pleased!!!

Loreal Hair Expertise EverStyle Texture Series Tousle Creme 5.1 FL OZ
Loreal Color Riche Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle
Garnier Ultra-Lift Anti wrinkle Firming Moisturizer 1.6 FL OZ
Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Puff Eye Roller
Lancome Gel Radiance Clarifying Gel to Foam Cleanser 4.2 FL OZ
Lancome Tonique Confort Comforting Rehydrating Toner-Dry skin 6.8 FL OZ
Lancome Virtuose Mascara in Black Carat
Lancome La Laque Fever Ultimate Lasting Full Color Lipshine in Sensuous Sizzle
Lancome Liner Design Long Wear Calligraphy Gel Eyeliner Smudgeproof-Waterproof in Uptown Brun
Maybelline FIT Bronzer in Deep Bronze 






??????

THIS WAS POSTED LAST YEAR! Wondering if it will be something similar.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 29, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Judging by the other posts it must've been sent by some really speedy service which could've been why it hasn't had any recorded movement...
> 
> One of my MAC orders was shipped overnight, nothing ever showed up on the shipment tracking but it was delivered on the scheduled date


i certainly hope that is the case with mine. that would be wonderful! i completed mine on the first day but it had stalled on me and i emailed them prematurely before i actually finished it soooo i had to do it again. not sure if the first time actually went through. if it comes today, i just know i wont be home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (May 29, 2014)

jadorecouture said:


> Is this what we have been waiting for? Found this on another site:
> 
> I think we are all hoping
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (May 29, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I think there will be multiple makeup products and *maybe* one of their high end serums. Seems pretty standard in all of the larger comps I've seen
> 
> This seems like a three pound comp: http://www.girlgotglitter.com/loreal-consumer-testing-experience-and-compensation-haul/


She specifically says this was a comp from a 10 week study.  I'd be shocked if they sent that haul to the thousands that the survey was open to.


----------



## 3gingers (May 29, 2014)

meggpi said:


> She specifically says this was a comp from a 10 week study.  I'd be shocked if they sent that haul to the thousands that the survey was open to.


Ya, that one was a 10 week BB cream study. Lasts summer's nail info survey comp, was pretty nice.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 29, 2014)

The survey was open to literally everyone and they are sending thousands of 3lb packages. I don't think it will be that generous. If it is, I'll be ecstatic! I'm lowering my expectation to shampoo and conditioner, lotions, sunscreens, etc. to avoid disappointment. Lol.


----------



## emvee (May 29, 2014)

jadorecouture said:


> Can someone post the number identification code for the age guessing survey? Have these comps been sent out yet?
> 
> I should be getting the informational package too! Maybe we will luck out and get palettes galore!


----------



## emvee (May 29, 2014)

I just rcvd my comp today for the age guessing survey. It's a luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur.

The code for the survey was s14-108


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 29, 2014)

No label yet for me......I think you people need to go home sick that have packages out for delivery. Give us all a break! LOL


----------



## goldenmeans (May 29, 2014)

emvee said:


> I just rcvd my comp today for the survey. It's a luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur


Did your package weigh three pounds? That doesn't seem like much...


----------



## Jeaniney (May 29, 2014)

velvetred said:


> The survey was open to literally everyone and they are sending thousands of 3lb packages. I don't think it will be that generous. If it is, I'll be ecstatic! I'm lowering my expectation to shampoo and conditioner, lotions, sunscreens, etc. to avoid disappointment. Lol.


I agree, I doubt that little facility is sending out a million dollars worth of compensation for this one survey (Assuming $300 comps [which was about the value of the BB cream study comp] to ~3,000 people). I hope no one is disappointed if it's not that exciting!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 29, 2014)

I will take 3 pounds of whatever stuff they are sending me....free is FREE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (May 29, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Ya, that one was a 10 week BB cream study. Lasts summer's nail info survey comp, was pretty nice.


I just saw a bunch of people answer before me, lol.  I had the box open and answered hours later.  I definitely don't expect that much from this survey comp.


----------



## jadorecouture (May 29, 2014)

emvee said:


> luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur. The code for the survey was s14-108


THANKS! I was wondering about this one. Havent gotten anything for it yet. =)


----------



## Bikerchic (May 29, 2014)

I still don't even have a label for my 3lb box.  There was one on my UPS schedule last week but it has disappeared and not returned.  I can't wait to see what is in those boxes!  I am hoping for one high end skincare item, a serum or moisturizer.  That is literally the ONLY thing on my wishlist for this comp.


----------



## wadedl (May 29, 2014)

These are two comps from some surveys last year. I think they were the La Mer ones or one La Mer and and eye cream survey. The 3 products on the left are from one survey and 3 products on the right are from another. There is a trend of better compensations for surveys than studies from loreal. The long survey was much longer than the ones for the 3 products. 

Edited to fix brand.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

The one getting delivered today is 1 lb. My 3lb is just a label like many of you. I think the 1lb is for a study I'm doing next week.


----------



## kriishu (May 29, 2014)

Just found out that I'm getting compensated for this informational survey!!! Soooo excited, can't stop refreshing this website to see what we're getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 29, 2014)

kriishu said:


> Just found out that I'm getting compensated for this informational survey!!! Soooo excited, can't stop refreshing this website to see what we're getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also getting compensated!  Much easier to email and ask than to just wait!  Of course they said 6 weeks :/


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2014)

emvee said:


> I just rcvd my comp today for the age guessing survey. It's a luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur.
> 
> The code for the survey was s14-108


Nice.  I was wondering about this survey.  We took it before the long hair/skin/makeup one.  I received the miracle blur on a previous comp, am using it now, and like it well enough.  Saves me from buying a primer for a few more months--one of the few items of which I DON'T have a million samples to work through from my subs.


----------



## neeleywife (May 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Also getting compensated!  Much easier to email and ask than to just wait!  Of course they said 6 weeks :/


6 weeks??!!?? oh noo! im moving across the country in 2 weeks, hopefully it gets here before then. i do already have it on my ups calendar


----------



## elizabethrose (May 29, 2014)

neeleywife said:


> 6 weeks??!!?? oh noo! im moving across the country in 2 weeks, hopefully it gets here before then. i do already have it on my ups calendar


This is the email I got- It hasn't populated in my UPS thing yet:



> [SIZE=11pt]Hi Elizabeth,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]You are on our list for compensation, it will be coming UPS in about 6 weeks.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gchatt (May 29, 2014)

Question:  Did any of you complete the nail survey a few weeks back?  They showed us pictures of nails with nail polish on them and they asked us some questions.  They mentioned it would take 45 minutes to complete the survey, but really only took a few minutes.  Anyways, has anyone received a comp for that study yet?


----------



## NrthrnStar (May 29, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Question:  Did any of you complete the nail survey a few weeks back?  They showed us pictures of nails with nail polish on them and they asked us some questions.  They mentioned it would take 45 minutes to complete the survey, but really only took a few minutes.  Anyways, has anyone received a comp for that study yet?


Yes I received the gifts for this survey

Lancôme Crème Radiance Clarifying Cream to Foam Cleanser

Lancôme Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 29, 2014)

emvee said:


> I just rcvd my comp today for the age guessing survey. It's a luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur.
> 
> The code for the survey was s14-108


Hmm I wonder what the male comp for that will be. My bf signed up a while ago and I remember him telling me he did this survey. I know one time he got a Kiehl's shave cream and eye de-puffer but I can't remember if it was for the age guessing or another one.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Question:  Did any of you complete the nail survey a few weeks back?  They showed us pictures of nails with nail polish on them and they asked us some questions.  They mentioned it would take 45 minutes to complete the survey, but really only took a few minutes.  Anyways, has anyone received a comp for that study yet?


Yes.  I received it 5/12.  And it was the same cleanser as @@NrthrnStar received,  but a different Lancome mascara.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2014)

Just DQ'd from a study.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Just DQ'd from a study.


I wish I HAD a study I could DQ from! LOL Still nothing...


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 29, 2014)

So, I just recently got back from vacay and I'm too lazy to go through ALL the post. I finished the crazy, long, survey that people are getting ups notifications for. I haven't gotten an update from ups saying I have a package/label or whatever. I want to make sure it went through since it was such a pain in the butt. Does anyone remember the survey number? It says to include that when you email them so if anyone can post that I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advanced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 29, 2014)

Just wondering if any of the people who attempted the long info survey, had it not work part way through and when they clicked on it in their incomplete surveys to finish, it magically became a super short survey, had gotten any UPS notification?

I am curious to see if we will get the same compensation (or any? I believe the end of the survey mentioned compensation)..


----------



## NrthrnStar (May 29, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> So, I just recently got back from vacay and I'm too lazy to go through ALL the post. I finished the crazy, long, survey that people are getting ups notifications for. I haven't gotten an update from ups saying I have a package/label or whatever. I want to make sure it went through since it was such a pain in the butt. Does anyone remember the survey number? It says to include that when you email them so if anyone can post that I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advanced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was #5243 it was called ARCS Informational cosmetic/skincare/hair


----------



## NrthrnStar (May 29, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Just wondering if any of the people who attempted the long info survey, had it not work part way through and when they clicked on it in their incomplete surveys to finish, it magically became a super short survey, had gotten any UPS notification?
> 
> I am curious to see if we will get the same compensation (or any? I believe the end of the survey mentioned compensation)..


That happened to me but I emailed them the next day and asked if they showed in their records if I completed it and they said no I hadn't so they reinstated the survey on my login page. I even had a screenshot of the final page saying I completed it but they said no.


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

No studies for me today. But I did get my last two compensations and I was happy with them.


----------



## Heather Smith (May 29, 2014)

Signed up for the program today; how long has it been taking lately to get your username/pass/approved for it?


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 29, 2014)

NrthrnStar said:


> It was #5243 it was called ARCS Informational cosmetic/skincare/hair


Thank you so much

I emailed them. I'm now scared that I went through all the work for nothing. lol Paranoia. haha


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 29, 2014)

Roksi said:


> Signed up for the program today; how long has it been taking lately to get your username/pass/approved for it?


I can't remember exactly when I signed up but it's been within the last 2-3 months (if that long) and it took me about a week to a week and a half to get my login info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 29, 2014)

NrthrnStar said:


> That happened to me but I emailed them the next day and asked if they showed in their records if I completed it and they said no I hadn't so they reinstated the survey on my login page. I even had a screenshot of the final page saying I completed it but they said no.


Bummer for me lol. Glad you asked and were able to get the survey reinstated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NrthrnStar (May 29, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Bummer for me lol. Glad you asked and were able to get the survey reinstated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should email them and ask if you are on the list anyways, you never know, yours might have gone through.


----------



## Krystan (May 29, 2014)

Ugh. I have to complete my survey for the eyeliner study within the next 2.5 hours and the site will not work. E-mailed CS, hopefully I don't have any problems.. I did my part!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2014)

Just received the test products for the eye shadow survey. Sooo pretty.


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 29, 2014)

Okay I'm gonna stop obsessively tracking it since mine doesn't seem to be moving. Lol. I'll just wait for anyone here to post about their package arriving since I usually get comps 1-2 days late. Off to do my Influenster tasks!


----------



## jayeme (May 29, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Ugh. I have to complete my survey for the eyeliner study within the next 2.5 hours and the site will not work. E-mailed CS, hopefully I don't have any problems.. I did my part!


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 29, 2014)

velvetred said:


> Okay I'm gonna stop obsessively tracking it since mine doesn't seem to be moving. Lol. I'll just wait for anyone here to post about their package arriving since I usually get comps 1-2 days late. Off to do my Influenster tasks!


Oohh. I love Influenster! I'm patiently waiting on a box to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 29, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here as well. Judging by previous wear questionnaires, there'd only be one question anyways and my answer would be a big NO! Didn't even make it past the first 4 hours!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 29, 2014)

emvee said:


> I just rcvd my comp today for the age guessing survey. It's a luminous mascara, lancome kohl eyeliner and miracle blur.
> The code for the survey was s14-108


I'm assuming this one came via USPS? I'm waiting for both this one and the one for the super long survey, but only the latter is showing up on my UPS calendar.


----------



## jayeme (May 29, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Same here as well. Judging by previous wear questionnaires, there'd only be one question anyways and my answer would be a big NO! Didn't even make it past the first 4 hours!


Yeah it was pretty terrible for me too! Just wish I could get that survey to work...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2014)

Received my comp for S14-108 too.  Came USPS.  Received the same items: Lancome khol eyeliner, L'oreal miracle blur, and L'oreal luminous mascara.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 29, 2014)

darn it! i knew there would be surveys pop up while i was shopping the day away! now the site is down and nothing for me today in the 3 pounder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amorgb (May 29, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just received the test products for the eye shadow survey. Sooo pretty.


Ooo I'm so glad to hear you received them.  I've been dying for that package to end up in my hands!!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 29, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just received the test products for the eye shadow survey. Sooo pretty.


I haven't gotten mine yet. L'Oreal said it was shipped out on 5/27. Did yours come via UPS or mail?


----------



## goldenmeans (May 29, 2014)

Just got into a lipstick study! First one in over a year!


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 29, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Yeah it was pretty terrible for me too! Just wish I could get that survey to work...


The website started working again and I finished the survey, yay! I'm definitely going to give this eyeliner to either my mother or my sister after this study is done, this eyeliner does not work with my oil slick hooded eyelids!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 29, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Just received the test products for the eye shadow survey. Sooo pretty.


I just got that today too! I dig it. Can't wait to see what the wear is like.


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 29, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Was anyone else in the concealer study that ended yesterday?? Thoughts? Any idea what it is?
> 
> I actually really liked it. I played around with it a lot and mixed it with some moisturizers to get a really like coverage that lasted all day.


I was!  I took out a few concealers that I already had to compare it to thinking maybe it was one of those, but not even close.  I ended up doing what you did and mixing it with my moisturizer.  I found that it really extended the wear time for me.  I kind of don't want to run out since I liked it so much and have no idea what it was.


----------



## emvee (May 30, 2014)

norther said:


> I'm assuming this one came via USPS? I'm waiting for both this one and the one for the super long survey, but only the latter is showing up on my UPS calendar.


----------



## emvee (May 30, 2014)

Yes it came regular usps mail


----------



## BSquared (May 30, 2014)

Was anyone else that was in the ugly mauve lipstick study still around? Anyone know what it was?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Was anyone else that was in the ugly mauve lipstick study still around? Anyone know what it was?


it looked kinda like color whisper.


----------



## Krystan (May 30, 2014)

I was able to complete my black eyeliner questionnaire this morning. Pretty short and to the point. They didn't say anything at the end about compensation I'm not really sure the study is done completely? This was my first one.


----------



## BSquared (May 30, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> it looked kinda like color whisper.


I thought the packaging looked like the color sensation line, I think it was too dark to be a color whisper, mine was THICK and the color whispers I've had were more sheer. Mine was also almost stain-like, that crap would not come off. I wonder if we had different formulas? Mine had a 9 on it. It was ATROCIOUS.


----------



## LolaJay (May 30, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I was!  I took out a few concealers that I already had to compare it to thinking maybe it was one of those, but not even close.  I ended up doing what you did and mixing it with my moisturizer.  I found that it really extended the wear time for me.  I kind of don't want to run out since I liked it so much and have no idea what it was.


@@Kimb3rly I know! I don't have anything that looks like it either. It seems high-end to me, but who knows! I have quite a bit left still but will be sad when I run out!


----------



## 3gingers (May 30, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I was able to complete my black eyeliner questionnaire this morning. Pretty short and to the point. They didn't say anything at the end about compensation I'm not really sure the study is done completely? This was my first one.


You keep wearing it for a week, until June 3rd. And then you answer the one week questionnaire.


----------



## lyncaf (May 30, 2014)

I've gone back through a lot of posts in this thread, but haven't seen any info on this - sorry if I missed it. But those of you who get into studies, do you find that in the screening questions when it gives you a list of products and asks if you use them, you indicate that you use a lot or only a few of them? I'm not planning to lie on the survey, I'm just curious if it's the fact that I use so many different products that always DQs me. I've been signed up for a year and have never got into a study. Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## Krystan (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> You keep wearing it for a week, until June 3rd. And then you answer the one week questionnaire.


Oh shoot! Thank you. They so threw me off when they changed the instructions


----------



## Jeaniney (May 30, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I've gone back through a lot of posts in this thread, but haven't seen any info on this - sorry if I missed it. But those of you who get into studies, do you find that in the screening questions when it gives you a list of products and asks if you use them, you indicate that you use a lot or only a few of them? I'm not planning to lie on the survey, I'm just curious if it's the fact that I use so many different products that always DQs me. I've been signed up for a year and have never got into a study. Do you think it makes a difference?


I'm not sure if you're referring to the initial "which of this list of products do you use... foundation/lipstick/concealer/etc." or the "Which brand of XXX product do you use?" but for both questions, they're usually looking for people who use a certain brand or brands of a certain type of product. 

As beauty junkies most of us own more than one type of foundation, lipstick, EVERYTHING, so it's very difficult to choose just one. I try to choose the one that I use most often or I consider my "signature" routine. Or I will try to psychically choose which one I think they're most interested in, haha. That is a hit or miss strategy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (May 30, 2014)

Has nobody gotten their 3lb package yet????


----------



## lyncaf (May 30, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to the initial "which of this list of products do you use... foundation/lipstick/concealer/etc." or the "Which brand of XXX product do you use?" but for both questions, they're usually looking for people who use a certain brand or brands of a certain type of product.
> 
> As beauty junkies most of us own more than one type of foundation, lipstick, EVERYTHING, so it's very difficult to choose just one. I try to choose the one that I use most often or I consider my "signature" routine. Or I will try to psychically choose which one I think they're most interested in, haha. That is a hit or miss strategy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just the initial list - I don't know if I've ever got past it! Do I use: lipstick, mascara, cleanser, foundation, etc. The answer is almost always all of them. But then I guess it would be the same for most people here too. I was just curious if they were likely more interested in people who use more or less makeup. Again, not trying to game it, just wondering why they won't pick me. Whine. Ha.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Just the initial list - I don't know if I've ever got past it! Do I use: lipstick, mascara, cleanser, foundation, etc. The answer is almost always all of them. But then I guess it would be the same for most people here too. I was just curious if they were likely more interested in people who use more or less makeup. Again, not trying to game it, just wondering why they won't pick me. Whine. Ha.


When you're in a pre-qual survey for a specific study, they're usually looking for people who use a specific product or combination of products, so it varies widely. They may have a list of ten items and be looking for people who use a specific item out of that list, or they may be looking for someone who uses blush but *not* foundation. There's no way to tell what they're looking for in order to game the system, which is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. I just pick the things I use at least half the time and call it good.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 30, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Just the initial list - I don't know if I've ever got past it! Do I use: lipstick, mascara, cleanser, foundation, etc. The answer is almost always all of them. But then I guess it would be the same for most people here too. I was just curious if they were likely more interested in people who use more or less makeup. Again, not trying to game it, just wondering why they won't pick me. Whine. Ha.


Hmmm, I usually use everything on the list and I've always (usually?) made it through to the next step. Just make sure you don't accidentally check the "None of above" option because I think that would disqualify you.


----------



## lyncaf (May 30, 2014)

Interesting - at least I know that I am not totally out of the running (unless I'm too old or something!). Thanks!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (May 30, 2014)

Just got my eye shadows for the home study starting on June 4th...so pretty! I can't wait to use them! It's very similar to the colors I already use!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I thought the packaging looked like the color sensation line, I think it was too dark to be a color whisper, mine was THICK and the color whispers I've had were more sheer. Mine was also almost stain-like, that crap would not come off. I wonder if we had different formulas? Mine had a 9 on it. It was ATROCIOUS.


mine was the same. youre right about the color whisper. i'm giving mie away. not my shade at all! i mostly wear pinks. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Has nobody gotten their 3lb package yet????


this is all i got


----------



## BSquared (May 30, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> mine was the same. youre right about the color whisper. i'm giving mie away. not my shade at all! i mostly wear pinks. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tossed mine. Ready for my comp to show up eventually!


----------



## LolaJay (May 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I tossed mine. Ready for my comp to show up eventually!


Off topic - but I may have just read your whole Summer Swap info and I believe that we might be best friends if we lived by each other (LOL). Not a stalker - promise!


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 30, 2014)

They emailed me back to let me know I'm on the list for the comp for the super long crazy informational survey. YAY I didn't do all that work for nothing. They said address labels have been printed but to allow 6 weeks for delivery!!!! At least I'm getting something...


----------



## Meggpi (May 30, 2014)

For specific products I go with the ''what do I happen to be wearing today' technique.  Win some lose some.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 30, 2014)

Can someone message me the reference number for the 3lber, I want to track mine—or is that not how any of this works? lol I'm confused


----------



## 3gingers (May 30, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Can someone message me the reference number for the 3lber, I want to track mine—or is that not how any of this works? lol I'm confused


If you create a, ups my choice account. It may show-up on it. But, mine does not show anything at this point.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> If you create a, ups my choice account. It may show-up on it. But, mine does not show anything at this point.


Same here. I have a ups my choice account but it's not showing anything. I emailed L'Oreal to make sure I'm on the list and I am so they are probably still busy printing/creating labels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As long as they say I'm on the list and it gets here eventually I'm happy. Hopefully ours will show something soon. 

(Forgive any typos, I need a nap and have a stiff neck from sleeping wrong last night.)


----------



## amorgb (May 30, 2014)

My eyeshadow test products came today!!  So excited, this color is so lovely.  I'm glad I'll have it to wear on my last day of high school!!


----------



## 3gingers (May 30, 2014)

amorgb said:


> My eyeshadow test products came today!! So excited, this color is so lovely. I'm glad I'll have it to wear on my last day of high school!!


I feel old


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I feel old


I am old!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Has nobody gotten their 3lb package yet????


My delivery yesterday ended up being my test products for the face product study starting next week.


----------



## BSquared (May 30, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Off topic - but I may have just read your whole Summer Swap info and I believe that we might be best friends if we lived by each other (LOL). Not a stalker - promise!


Did we just become best friends?!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ha, thank you and no worries, I stalk EVERYONES summer list, they're so fun to read!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 30, 2014)

Got my comp for S14-108 (was that the age guessing one? I don't remember)...

- L'Oreal Voluminous Original in Black Brown

- L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector Pore Vanisher

- Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Black Ebony

I'm really excited about the eyeliner! II got Le Crayon Kohl in a different color as comp earlier this year and I absolutely adore it!!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (May 30, 2014)

I just received my eyeshadow test products. I adore the color. It's right up my alley.


----------



## kotoko (May 30, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Got my comp for S14-108 (was that the age guessing one? I don't remember)...
> 
> - L'Oreal Voluminous Original in Black Brown
> 
> ...


I got my comp today and was so surprised by it! Hooraaay!

I got:

L'Oreal Voluminous Original mascara in black

Le Crayon Kohl eyeliner in black coffee

L'Oreal Miracle Blur moisturizer

Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Meggpi (May 30, 2014)

I got my test shadows as well--I am almost 100% sure what 306 is because I owned it.  I cant double check swatches because I broke what was left of mine a while ago.  Definitely not sad to have to wear these every day, it's pretty much my go-to color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 30, 2014)

kotoko said:


> I got my comp today and was so surprised by it! Hooraaay!
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Lucky you got black mascara! My lashes are naturally extremely black, so black-brown mascara is pretty meh for me. I mean, it's not bad since it pretty much just means dark brown/almost black, but definitely not prominent as black or super blacks.


----------



## chaostheory (May 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Did we just become best friends?!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



uh. don't mind me. just butting in to say...

STEPBROTHERS IS THE BEST COMEDY MOVIE EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

/obnoxious squeal


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I feel old


That was my first thought! lol It's been longer that I want to admit since my last day of COLLEGE! So yeah, let me go get my walker....haha jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



amorgb said:


> My eyeshadow test products came today!!  So excited, this color is so lovely.  I'm glad I'll have it to wear on my last day of high school!!


----------



## kotoko (May 30, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Lucky you got black mascara! My lashes are naturally extremely black, so black-brown mascara is pretty meh for me. I mean, it's not bad since it pretty much just means dark brown/almost black, but definitely not prominent as black or super blacks.


 Yes, I'm quite glad! Although I have two mascaras open right now and it takes forever for me to deem them unusable (I am naughty and don't toss every three months). I also just checked out my black coffee liner and it's an espresso color! Love!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 30, 2014)

kotoko said:


> Yes, I'm quite glad! Although I have two mascaras open right now and it takes forever for me to deem them unusable (I am naughty and don't toss every three months). I also just checked out my black coffee liner and it's an espresso color! Love!


I too hold on to mascara longer than 3 months. I always have at least 3 open at a time. I know it's hard for L'Oreal to keep track, but I wish they would send more appropriate colors sometimes. I mean, really, I'm a black girl with skin that is quite dark in terms of drugstore makeup. My hair is black, my eyelashes and eyebrows are black, and my eyes are dark brown. Brown makeup doesn't stand out on my skin, and depending on the shade, sometimes doesn't even show up at all.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 30, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I too hold on to mascara longer than 3 months. I always have at least 3 open at a time. I know it's hard for L'Oreal to keep track, but I wish they would send more appropriate colors sometimes. I mean, really, I'm a black girl with skin that is quite dark in terms of drugstore makeup. My hair is black, my eyelashes and eyebrows are black, and my eyes are dark brown. Brown makeup doesn't stand out on my skin, and depending on the shade, sometimes doesn't even show up at all.


All of this, yesss! My oldest mascara is like 2 years old, I feel bad... I'm a solid brown Asian girl, so I feel you on this! Brown mascara/makeup in general isn't an option for me because it doesn't show up! I'd hate to get sent like, some skincare product that doesn't work right on darker skin tones or a makeup product for beige skin as a comp!


----------



## barbyechick (May 30, 2014)

i also just got my comp for the facial comparison survey, i don't know why but i kept thinking the liner would be liquid and was so happy i didn't need to replace mine. lol, don't know why my head wasn't reading kohl.

i swear between l'oreal and all the sample mascaras i never need to buy it again! heads up for west coast girls, then if anyone else was waiting.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 30, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> All of this, yesss! My oldest mascara is like 2 years old, I feel bad... I'm a solid brown Asian girl, so I feel you on this! Brown mascara/makeup in general isn't an option for me because it doesn't show up! I'd hate to get sent like, some skincare product that doesn't work right on darker skin tones or a makeup product for beige skin as a comp!


 
So glad I'm not the only one!! At least brown black mascara is pretty much black. If I got straight up brown I would be really unhappy!! But brown eyeliner? (Which I also just got recently from L'Oreal as comp)...unless it's got a shimmer or I do some wicked winging and dark lines...pointless. I can get away with dark purple and navy eyeliner without people even noticing until they look closely and then realize that it's not black for crying out loud!


----------



## roxgirl08 (May 30, 2014)

Are you referring to Lancome Black Coffee? I love that one! I never use it as eyeliner, but I use it to fill in my brows. All the women in my family use Black Coffee for brows. Good thing Loreal gave me one as comp last year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried using it for cutcrease eye shadow and it smudges well.



KeepOnSingin said:


> So glad I'm not the only one!! At least brown black mascara is pretty much black. If I got straight up brown I would be really unhappy!! But brown eyeliner? (Which I also just got recently from L'Oreal as comp)...unless it's got a shimmer or I do some wicked winging and dark lines...pointless. I can get away with dark purple and navy eyeliner without people even noticing until they look closely and then realize that it's not black for crying out loud!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 30, 2014)

velvetred said:


> Are you referring to Black Coffee? I love that one! I never use it as eyeliner, but I use it to fill in my brows. All the women in my family use Black Coffee for brows. Good thing Loreal gave me one as comp last year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried using it for cutcrease eye shadow and it smudges well.


No. The eyeliner I got is Espresso. The mascara, literally Brown-Black.


----------



## Vomitrocious (May 30, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> So glad I'm not the only one!! At least brown black mascara is pretty much black. If I got straight up brown I would be really unhappy!! But brown eyeliner? (Which I also just got recently from L'Oreal as comp)...unless it's got a shimmer or I do some wicked winging and dark lines...pointless. I can get away with dark purple and navy eyeliner without people even noticing until they look closely and then realize that it's not black for crying out loud!


I have a bunch of brown eyeliner from when I was much paler and it's completely useless now! I do think with some practice and a great blending brush I could use it to contour my face.


----------



## Jo Cres (May 31, 2014)

i'm in the eyeshadow study too! i just got them yesterday! love these colors and they are actually close to what i wear everyday. my office mate got in on the same study so we will be wearing the same shadow!! hahaha oh and i got comp for that 3 week hair study too. i got a lancome palette in nude, a loreal million dollar mascara, AND loreal pore vanisher! the pore vanisher is the BOMB!!!


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 31, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i'm in the eyeshadow study too! i just got them yesterday! love these colors and they are actually close to what i wear everyday. my office mate got in on the same study so we will be wearing the same shadow!! hahaha oh and i got comp for that 3 week hair study too. i got a lancome palette in nude, a loreal million dollar mascara, AND loreal pore vanisher! the pore vanisher is the BOMB!!!


I so want to get one of the lancome palettes as compensation! I hope that is one of the things in the 3lb compensation. It is literally the only thing I want. I actually would be okay if the rest of my stuff was unusable to me!


----------



## SammyP (May 31, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i'm in the eyeshadow study too! i just got them yesterday! love these colors and they are actually close to what i wear everyday. my office mate got in on the same study so we will be wearing the same shadow!! hahaha oh and i got comp for that 3 week hair study too. i got a lancome palette in nude, a loreal million dollar mascara, AND loreal pore vanisher! the pore vanisher is the BOMB!!!


I received the same comps for the 3 week hair study.

Thanks.


----------



## LolaJay (May 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Did we just become best friends?!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ha, thank you and no worries, I stalk EVERYONES summer list, they're so fun to read!


BEST. FRIENDS. FOREVER. Hahahaha


----------



## caseybean025 (May 31, 2014)

So I'm in a foundation study and I have to take my 2nd survey today... When I put in my ballot #, it says I already took the survey and kicks me out. But it's in my incomplete surveys. Tried multiple times with no luck. Emailed loreal, but got an email that they're out of the office. I hope I still get a comp! I've seriously tried everything! Anyone else having an issue? Suggestions?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 31, 2014)

kotoko said:


> KeepOnSingin, on 30 May 2014 - 4:33 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine yesterday as well! Didn't see it until this morning because I was out late last night, but mine was:

L'Oreal Voluminous Original Mascara in Black,

Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Black Ebony,

L'Oreal Miracle Blur


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

Mod reminder and note:  Any talk of swapping must go in the Buy/Sell/Trade section.  In addition, one of the rules L'Oreal has in place for compensation is that these items are not to be traded or sold.  *MUT specifically does not allow trading or selling of L'Oreal study compensation items for this reason.*


----------



## KNJScorpio (May 31, 2014)

I got into a lipstick study. I received them today and couldn't resist opening them. I'm glad they sent me colors I would have picked myself and won't have any trouble wearing at work. I'm excited! And they smell like candy LOL.


----------



## Meggpi (May 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder and note:  Any talk of swapping must go in the Buy/Sell/Trade section.  In addition, one of the rules L'Oreal has in place for compensation is that these items are not to be traded or sold.  *MUT specifically does not allow trading or selling of L'Oreal study compensation items for this reason.*


That agreement is why I have 200 dollar serum sitting on my shelf.  I can't sell it but I feel guilty using it.  Right now it's hanging out like a trophy of my victory in the marketing campaign game.


----------



## wadedl (May 31, 2014)

meggpi said:


> That agreement is why I have 200 dollar serum sitting on my shelf.  I can't sell it but I feel guilty using it.  Right now it's hanging out like a trophy of my victory in the marketing campaign game.


Use it!

It will eventually expire and be worthless.

I use my really good products sparingly and they last about a year. That and the fact that I have so many samples and minis to try in between. I guess mainly I will use the full size I bought but I will open a mini or sample every once in a while and use that and go back to the full size bottle I have finished it.


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

KNJScorpio said:


> I got into a lipstick study. I received them today and couldn't resist opening them. I'm glad they sent me colors I would have picked myself and won't have any trouble wearing at work. I'm excited! And they smell like candy LOL.


When does yours start?  I am in one that starts but not until June 9th.  I would love something that smells like candy!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

meggpi said:


> That agreement is why I have 200 dollar serum sitting on my shelf.  I can't sell it but I feel guilty using it.  Right now it's hanging out like a trophy of my victory in the marketing campaign game.


I have a growing unused L'Oreal comp stash, too.  I need to keep it all together in one central location because I think some of it would be great for gift-giving, but I can't remember where I put it!  I have a feeling my cats may have sent the orange lip gloss under the fridge, where it will never be found.

(And toss the lot number into checkcosmetic.net to see when it expires!  That might kick your ability to use it into high gear since you must use it or toss it at a certain point.)


----------



## nmango (May 31, 2014)

KNJScorpio said:


> I got into a lipstick study. I received them today and couldn't resist opening them. I'm glad they sent me colors I would have picked myself and won't have any trouble wearing at work. I'm excited! And they smell like candy LOL.


*c14-227?*



lovepink said:


> When does yours start?  I am in one that starts but not until June 9th.  I would love something that smells like candy!


excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder and note:  Any talk of swapping must go in the Buy/Sell/Trade section.  In addition, one of the rules L'Oreal has in place for compensation is that these items are not to be traded or sold.  *MUT specifically does not allow trading or selling of L'Oreal study compensation items for this reason.*


can we give it away? i get why they have this policy.. so if somebody is abusing it, they have the grounds to cancel their account. but it's not enforceable if it takes place offline lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic you CAN give items away as personal gifts, as long as it is without the expectation of anything in return. You may not give compensation items away as part of a blog/instagram/twitter giveaway.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 1, 2014)

I DQ'd on a lipstick survey


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

Do they email you when a survey is available? I check the site every day, but nothing... yes, I know, I am a little obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Do they email you when a survey is available? I check the site every day, but nothing... yes, I know, I am a little obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very rarely do they email about a survey! Sometimes you may have to check numerous times a day....this forum is really good about posting when people have surveys up! So always good to check here


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Do they email you when a survey is available? I check the site every day, but nothing... yes, I know, I am a little obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Typically no. They will only send emails if a study doesn't fill up. Just keep checking the site and checking this thread to see if something goes up. I seem to have the best luck checking at around 10 am Eastern time.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Do they email you when a survey is available? I check the site every day, but nothing... yes, I know, I am a little obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope, I have never received an email! Just check it daily or check this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@gypsiemagic you CAN give items away as personal gifts, as long as it is without the expectation of anything in return. You may not give compensation items away as part of a blog/instagram/twitter giveaway.


i give the products for more mature skin to my mom... i meannn technically she spent probably hundreds of thousands of dollars raising me for 21 years, so passing off some stuff is the least i can give her in return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jun 2, 2014)

Got an email less than 2 hours ago that a study I pre-qualified for was now open. Just checked and nothing showing up so I guess it's full already. LAME!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 2, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> i give the products for more mature skin to my mom... i meannn technically she spent probably hundreds of thousands of dollars raising me for 21 years, so passing off some stuff is the least i can give her in return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do the same thing. I use anti-aging products myself, but not the stuff for hands. I give that to her.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Got an email less than 2 hours ago that a study I pre-qualified for was now open. Just checked and nothing showing up so I guess it's full already. LAME!


same thing happened to me and i logged in less than 10 minutes after reading email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> filled up quick!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 2, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> same thing happened to me and i logged in less than 10 minutes after reading email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> filled up quick!


same here - and i went to the site about 45 min after getting the email this am!


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 2, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> same thing happened to me and i logged in less than 10 minutes after reading email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> filled up quick!


I logged on right away, and nothing. I did notice their email said 756. And I received it at 840.


----------



## SammyP (Jun 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder and note:  Any talk of swapping must go in the Buy/Sell/Trade section.  In addition, one of the rules L'Oreal has in place for compensation is that these items are not to be traded or sold.  *MUT specifically does not allow trading or selling of L'Oreal study compensation items for this reason.*


Thank you for the reminder!   I have given away other items to nieces, friends and neighbors so I will find a good home for the Pore Vanisher also.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone else doing the primer study that starts in a few days? I should be getting the package tomorrow.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 2, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Anyone else doing the primer study that starts in a few days? I should be getting the package tomorrow.


I am! I got them last week. I'm excited to try them


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 2, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I am! I got them last week. I'm excited to try them


I got mine last week too, originally UPS had it labeled as my 3lb package, but surprisingly it was my test products.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my lippies today for C14-227.  My first week color I am not excited about.  The second week one should be better.  It is all for beauty science though so I will "suffer."  lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 2, 2014)

So I just used the pore vanisher for the first time, and literally as soon as I put it on and looked in the mirror, I went "HOLY CRAP!" That stuff is seriously amazing!!!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> So I just used the pore vanisher for the first time, and literally as soon as I put it on and looked in the mirror, I went "HOLY CRAP!" That stuff is seriously amazing!!!


I really want to try this! I know we can't trade L'Oreal comp items (otherwise this is one I'd be searching the buy/sell/trade threads for!), but in case my as yet unassigned summerswap partner is stalking this thread &amp; has an unused one lying around from a L'Oreal comp, I think it's worth mentioning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I really want to try this! I know we can't trade L'Oreal comp items (otherwise this is one I'd be searching the buy/sell/trade threads for!), but in case my as yet unassigned summerswap partner is stalking this thread &amp; has an unused one lying around from a L'Oreal comp, I think it's worth mentioning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly, I like it so much that I can see myself actually going out and buying more when I run out...and that is from a small swatch on my hand and one single use on my face!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm hoping the bright liner/shadow comp comes soon. The paperwork said it'd be sent right away afterwards and now that the holiday week is over, I'm hoping it comes this week *crossesfingers* Seems like some nice stuff has been going out recently!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 3, 2014)

I was under the impression the Loreal TOS said no *public* trading of the compensation items, but I don't have it saved on my computer so I can't check. If anyone knows what the exact wording is, please contact me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I was under the impression the Loreal TOS said no *public* trading of the compensation items, but I don't have it saved on my computer so I can't check. If anyone knows what the exact wording is, please contact me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That seems the most logical. If I want to trade a mascara that I don't want for a lipstick my mother doesn't want, I'm damn well going to do it. Come at me, Loreal.  :bringiton:


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 3, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> That seems the most logical. If I want to trade a mascara that I don't want for a lipstick my mother doesn't want, I'm damn well going to do it. Come at me, Loreal.  :bringiton:


The Loreal TOS DOES specifically say public trading trading isn't allowed, but it doesn't say anything about private arrangements. Trades definitely can't be arranged on these public MUT threads and compensation items shouldn't be posted on trade lists that can be seen by anyone. However. if you are interested in a group to privately discuss this, send me a PM and if there is enough interest we can set something up.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

What I keep in mind: We know L'Oreal and other companies actively watch MUT, so I want to make sure to keep in line with their rules so I don't get booted from the program!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 3, 2014)

any movement on the 3 pounder? mine is frozen. label created. thats it. i'm stalking UPS daily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 3, 2014)

No Label yet for me. I'm also on the stalking brigade.


----------



## disconik (Jun 3, 2014)

When they responded to my email last week regarding the shadow/liner pencil comp, they said it could take upwards of 6 weeks before it gets here.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 3, 2014)

I remember last year when we had the big moisturizer study comp it took several weeks for it to arrive. In fact, they emailed at some point and said it would be delayed.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 3, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> I so want to get one of the lancome palettes as compensation! I hope that is one of the things in the 3lb compensation. It is literally the only thing I want. I actually would be okay if the rest of my stuff was unusable to me!


misskelliemarie-if you want one i have two!! i got the nude one for this past one and i have the peach one from a prior comp. if you want the peach one it is unused and still in the box I would be happy to send it to you.  side note i have a cousin named kellie and she spells it the same way. is that your first name too? please inbox me if you want it . oh and just to be clear.....i want nothing in return. i'm willing to give it to you in exchange for nothing. (just in case the the l'oreal people are lurking) since peach is not my color i may as well give it to someone who wants it if they can use it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 3, 2014)

Just got an email saying there was availability for a home study and to check the site to qualify but if the survey didn't show up the study was filled...and I had just checked my account about an hour ago with nothing, and still nothing...so they obviously sent the email after the spots were all filled because I logged in less than a minute after the email was received. That sucks.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 3, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> misskelliemarie-if you want one i have two!! i got the nude one for this past one and i have the peach one from a prior comp. if you want the peach one it is unused and still in the box I would be happy to send it to you. side note i have a cousin named kellie and she spells it the same way. is that your first name too? please inbox me if you want it . oh and just to be clear.....i want nothing in return. i'm willing to give it to you in exchange for nothing. (just in case the the l'oreal people are lurking) since peach is not my color i may as well give it to someone who wants it if they can use it.


That's so kind of you! On a side note, if any of you have serious Lancôme palette thirst, Lancôme outlets might be worth a try, I found a bunch of their palettes for $17 there, a fraction of the original price tag.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 3, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Just got an email saying there was availability for a home study and to check the site to qualify but if the survey didn't show up the study was filled...and I had just checked my account about an hour ago with nothing, and still nothing...so they obviously sent the email after the spots were all filled because I logged in less than a minute after the email was received. That sucks.


I just got this too. Clicked it 5 seconds after getting the email, and nothing. Boo.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 3, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Just got an email saying there was availability for a home study and to check the site to qualify but if the survey didn't show up the study was filled...and I had just checked my account about an hour ago with nothing, and still nothing...so they obviously sent the email after the spots were all filled because I logged in less than a minute after the email was received. That sucks.


yeah a couple of people got that email yesterday and had the same experience, i already checked my acct this morning and got the email too...of course there was nothing. false hope lol


----------



## Kelli (Jun 3, 2014)

I had checked my account twice already today and didn't have a survey and hadn't gotten that email. I just got the email and logged in and still nothing.

The reason there are spots left is probably because no one can access it LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 3, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> That's so kind of you! On a side note, if any of you have serious Lancôme palette thirst, Lancôme outlets might be worth a try, I found a bunch of their palettes for $17 there, a fraction of the original price tag.


i have been hoping for one of those palettes for a while. unfortunately i live in an area where an outlet is only a dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 3, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> i have been hoping for one of those palettes for a while. unfortunately i live in an area where an outlet is only a dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live ~5 minutes away from one and TBH it's not worth anything longer than a 30 minute drive, I'm hard core judging all the tourists who travel hours to come here— but I guess if you're stocking up on everything for like a year it's worth it, but for just one palette it isn't really.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 3, 2014)

I received an email about openings for C14-228 and logged in the minute i got the email. Nothing in there.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I had checked my account twice already today and didn't have a survey and hadn't gotten that email. I just got the email and logged in and still nothing.
> 
> The reason there are spots left is probably because no one can access it LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think you're right. i had checked my account as usual yesterday. (first thing) nothing. later i received the email, immediately logged in, nothing still. i was pretty much on every lil while yesterday cuz i had the day off and i never had a thing on my account.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 3, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I live ~5 minutes away from one and TBH it's not worth anything longer than a 30 minute drive, I'm hard core judging all the tourists who travel hours to come here— but I guess if you're stocking up on everything for like a year it's worth it, but for just one palette it isn't really.


same! i try to hit up a couple different outlets whenever i happen to be around, and inevitably it's packed to the brim full of people who were on a tour bus to get there... i mean i consider myself a pretty hard core bargain shopper, but there is no way the cost of all that makes it cheaper than shopping online.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 3, 2014)

Super excited for the eyeshadow one that starts tomorrow! One question, though-- when you test their eyeshadow, is it the only color you wear?  It'll be weird just wearing one color shadow but if I have to *for science* I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 3, 2014)

14 minutes after the email arrived about the new study being available, I log in and there's nothing.  I rolled my eyes so hard I think I strained something.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm going to stop stalking Ups and this thread for the 3lber. Starting to become obsessed!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Super excited for the eyeshadow one that starts tomorrow! One question, though-- when you test their eyeshadow, is it the only color you wear? It'll be weird just wearing one color shadow but if I have to *for science* I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's says in the instructions to replace it with your current eyeshadow and wear it as you normally would...I would assume that means I can still add a crease color like I typically do. I may wear it alone one of the days just in case it asks that question on the survey.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 3, 2014)

This is the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation (also 3lbs) from last year. I was looking at old posts on this thread and it seemed like this comp also had delays due to it being sent to a lot of people. Oh my. This is making me hope that my 3 pounder is as good as this. Click the link for the picture.



samplegal said:


> Holy! Last night I found a big box on my doorstep, and wondered what the heck it could be since I haven't ordered anything (for once.) It was my L'oreal gift for doing the 5-part moisturizer survey! I thought we'd get one, maybe two things, but I was completely blown away and shocked!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/190586/width/500/height/1000
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2014)

velvetred said:


> This is the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation (also 3lbs) from last year. I was looking at old posts on this thread and it seemed like this comp also had delays due to it being sent to a lot of people. Oh my. This is making me hope that my 3 pounder is as good as this. Click the link for the picture.


best. comp. ever. I got it after I had basically moved out of my college apartment and drove my stuff all back home, but still had to be around another week for 1 final and graduation and didn't want to drive an hour back and forth.. it was like somebody sent me everything i needed to survive! It was like icing on the cake to graduating, thanks L'Oreal!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 4, 2014)

velvetred said:


> This is the 5 part moisturizer survey compensation (also 3lbs) from last year. I was looking at old posts on this thread and it seemed like this comp also had delays due to it being sent to a lot of people. Oh my. This is making me hope that my 3 pounder is as good as this. Click the link for the picture.


This was the comp I got for the 5 part moisturizer survey last year...


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Super excited for the eyeshadow one that starts tomorrow! One question, though-- when you test their eyeshadow, is it the only color you wear?  It'll be weird just wearing one color shadow but if I have to *for science* I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i started this survey today !!! i wore it with a base of urban decay's nude2.  it didn't say we could not. i like the outcome it's very pretty. tomorrow i will wear it on its own.


----------



## disconik (Jun 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Super excited for the eyeshadow one that starts tomorrow! One question, though-- when you test their eyeshadow, is it the only color you wear?  It'll be weird just wearing one color shadow but if I have to *for science* I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For the shadow liner/pencil study it was the only thing we could wear.  I was rockin' some hardcore sparkly aqua eyes for a week.  By day 3 it was kind of fun but on day 6 i was SO over it.  lol


----------



## Krystan (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what the black eyeliner we just finished was? 
I know some of y'all didn't like it but I'm in love with it.. Not like I need to repurchase, This little container will last me years... I'm just curious


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Does anyone know what the black eyeliner we just finished was?
> 
> I know some of y'all didn't like it but I'm in love with it.. Not like I need to repurchase, This little container will last me years... I'm just curious


I'm not sure what it was, but I was a little meh about it. I mean it lasted all day, but towards the end of the day it had a little blurring effect of the upper side of the line. It wasn't unattractive actually, but I wouldn't purchase it for me if I was wanting something long lasting and bullet proof. I would be interested to know what it was too though.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2014)

disconik said:


> For the shadow liner/pencil study it was the only thing we could wear.  I was rockin' some hardcore sparkly aqua eyes for a week.  By day 3 it was kind of fun but on day 6 i was SO over it.  lol


Pretty much the same for me. I had great results with it, thought it was pretty, but I was SO bored of just getting to use that ONE thing for an entire week.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

I found my list of what I got for the 5-part moisturizer study last year. This was a 3 pound package and it took them quite a white to get it sent out, but as you can see it was worth the wait! It was like Christmas! 

[SIZE=9.5pt]L'oreal Color Riche Nail Lingerie in Bling Addict [/SIZE]
[SIZE=9.5pt]L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Shampoo 
L'oreal EverPure Sulfate-Free Color Care Volumizing Conditioner 
Garnier Skin Renew Daily Moisture Lotion Anti-Sun Damage [/SIZE]
Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Puff eye roller 
Lancome Virtuose Black Carat Mascara 
Lancome La Laque Fever Lipshine in Pink Gravity 
Lancome Liner Design Gel eyeliner in Trendy Grey 
Lancome Color Design Infinite eyeshadow in Espresso 
Lancome Creme Radiance Cream to Foam Cleanser


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Does anyone know what the black eyeliner we just finished was?
> 
> I know some of y'all didn't like it but I'm in love with it.. Not like I need to repurchase, This little container will last me years... I'm just curious


the black gel liner?  if i remove the sticker mine says maybelline eye studio - i was pretty meh about it too, i think i just would have liked a different brush!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> the black gel liner?  if i remove the sticker mine says maybelline eye studio - i was pretty meh about it too, i think i just would have liked a different brush!!


They took the identifying sticker off mine...those little devils! 

Oh and YES on the different brush! I see the idea they are going for with you can make a thick or thin line, but for me nothing beats my MAC mini 209 brush. I use that for all of my gel liners! Precision! I need Precision!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> They took the identifying sticker off mine...those little devils!
> 
> Oh and YES on the different brush! I see the idea they are going for with you can make a thick or thin line, but for me nothing beats my MAC mini 209 brush. I use that for all of my gel liners! Precision! I need Precision!


odd - mine isn't a sticker, it printed onto the top - no way to remove it.  maybe we don't have the same liner?  what eyeliner # was yours?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> odd - mine isn't a sticker, it printed onto the top - no way to remove it.  maybe we don't have the same liner?  what eyeliner # was yours?


Hmmmm I didn't take the sticker off the top...I just looked on the bottom and there was nothing there so I figured they took it off!  I will look when I get home tonight and I will also have to see what eyeliner # I had.


----------



## wurly (Jun 4, 2014)

i know this is seriously late, but does anyone know which 2 serums were in the serum study in April?


----------



## SherriC (Jun 4, 2014)

Is anyone in the Lipstick Study C14-227?  It asked what color I wanted and I marked the lighter color.  I received my test products yesterday.  The test product for week 1 is the correct color and the second test product for week 2 is a really dark bright color.  Has anyone had this happen? 

I emailed them but haven't heard anything back yet.  I don't know what to do because the second color is so bright...I'm light blonde hair with blue eyes with medium skin tone.  I will look like a clown wearing this color.


----------



## wurly (Jun 4, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Chiajanine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Who is on this study with me?
> 
> 
> ...


i was too! did you figure out what the 2 serums were?


----------



## casey anne (Jun 4, 2014)

wurly said:


> i was too! did you figure out what the 2 serums were?


I have no clue! I did prefer the first one over the one w/ the dropper...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just reading through this, I was thinking there is a very, very good chance that we are not always testing the same items for the same study.  I'm taking an MBA level Marketing Research course right now and I think about this panel a lot during class.  It would make more sense for there to be several groups in the study all testing different products. 

ETA: I'm sure its been said before so I don't want anyone to think I think I'm coming up with anything new or novel, lol, but just a reminder since there are a few posts on this page trying to figure out what was sent  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Just reading through this, I was thinking there is a very, very good chance that we are not always testing the same items for the same study.  I'm taking an MBA level Marketing Research course right now and I think about this panel a lot during class.  It would make more sense for there to be several groups in the study all testing different products.
> 
> ETA: I'm sure its been said before so I don't want anyone to think I think I'm coming up with anything new or novel, lol, but just a reminder since there are a few posts on this page trying to figure out what was sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think a lot of the time they compare their one product of interest against a bunch of other similar products. Some people were in a pressed powder study not long ago and realized they had different brands of powder that they were comparing against an unlabeled/unbranded powder. Maybe just to get a feel of how their own product compares against different competitors.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

What's the email address to contact loreal? I sent a message thorough their webpage and never got an answer. Yes, to see if I'm on the 3 lber list lol. Seeing the previous comps and I had to make sure!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 4, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What's the email address to contact loreal? I sent a message thorough their webpage and never got an answer. Yes, to see if I'm on the 3 lber list lol. Seeing the previous comps and I had to make sure!


I used this email [email protected]om and heard back the next day. That's the email they posted on Facebook.


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Jun 4, 2014)

Are they still doing the gift bag survey raffle giveaways? I remember them picking winners for April, but haven't seen anything for May yet on their facebook page.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 4, 2014)

How often do they do surveys/testing? Just signed up today and not sure what to expect. Do you log in to check it out once in awhile or wait for them? Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> How often do they do surveys/testing? Just signed up today and not sure what to expect. Do you log in to check it out once in awhile or wait for them? Thanks!


I'd check in at least once a day. I usually just check in the morning &amp; then if I see a lot of activity on this thread, I usually check here to see if there's a new survey up. 

It's pretty rare that they'll send you an email to let you know there's a new survey.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'd check in at least once a day. I usually just check in the morning &amp; then if I see a lot of activity on this thread, I usually check here to see if there's a new survey up.
> 
> It's pretty rare that they'll send you an email to let you know there's a new survey.


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 5, 2014)

My lipsticks for the survey I'm a part of are out for delivery, yay!


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Jun 5, 2014)

tracimichelle0622 said:


> Are they still doing the gift bag survey raffle giveaways? I remember them picking winners for April, but haven't seen anything for May yet on their facebook page.


They just announced the May winners today on facebook.


----------



## wurly (Jun 5, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I have no clue! I did prefer the first one over the one w/ the dropper...


Me too! They both had a slight fragrance that was pleasant, and in a familiar way. But using it one week doesn't really tell you much. I can't remember what it was for - fine lines or wrinkles?


----------



## casey anne (Jun 5, 2014)

wurly said:


> Me too! They both had a slight fragrance that was pleasant, and in a familiar way. But using it one week doesn't really tell you much. I can't remember what it was for - fine lines or wrinkles?


I'm trying to remember the survery - fine lines, skin texture, and pores, I think ...


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I used this email [email protected]om and heard back the next day. That's the email they posted on Facebook.


Thanks! I emailed last night and still havent heard anything... I guess it might be a surprise if I get something


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 5, 2014)

Somewhat unrelated..... just qualIfied to try a loreal product through allure beauty enthusiasts! No comp, but you get a free lipstick (in your choice 3 colors)

"Congratulations!  You have been selected to participate in the New Extraordinaire by Colour Riche from L’Oréal Paris product trial. This trial requires that you use the lip color at least three times during a four-day trial."


----------



## jayeme (Jun 5, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Somewhat unrelated..... just qualIfied to try a loreal product through allure beauty enthusiasts! No comp, but you get a free lipstick (in your choice 3 colors)
> 
> "Congratulations!  You have been selected to participate in the New Extraordinaire by Colour Riche from L’Oréal Paris product trial. This trial requires that you use the lip color at least three times during a four-day trial."


Awesome! When did you do the survey? I just did the survey, and I got all the way through to picking a color but I don't think it said anything about being actually selected. Did you get an email later?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Somewhat unrelated..... just qualIfied to try a loreal product through allure beauty enthusiasts! No comp, but you get a free lipstick (in your choice 3 colors)
> 
> "Congratulations!  You have been selected to participate in the New Extraordinaire by Colour Riche from L’Oréal Paris product trial. This trial requires that you use the lip color at least three times during a four-day trial."





jayeme said:


> Awesome! When did you do the survey? I just did the survey, and I got all the way through to picking a color but I don't think it said anything about being actually selected. Did you get an email later?


We're talking about it over here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/121359-allure-beauty-enthusiasts/page-12

I received and filled out the survey (which didn't indicate brand, but I guessed it was L'Oreal based solely on the packaging) yesterday at about noon, and then I received confirmation that I made it in today at 5pm!  I don't think we'll know for sure which shade we receive until it actually shows up.  I'm dreading the possibility of a red.  *So tired* of red!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 5, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Awesome! When did you do the survey? I just did the survey, and I got all the way through to picking a color but I don't think it said anything about being actually selected. Did you get an email later?


I just got an email about an hour ago


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> We're talking about it over here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/121359-allure-beauty-enthusiasts/page-12
> 
> I received and filled out the survey (which didn't indicate brand, but I guessed it was L'Oreal based solely on the packaging) yesterday at about noon, and then I received confirmation that I made it in today at 5pm!  I don't think we'll know for sure which shade we receive until it actually shows up.  I'm dreading the possibility of a red.  *So tired* of red!


I got the survey too, today. I really hope that I get in!! And I would be happy with any of the shades...they're all ones I would wear (and have similar ones to in my collection already).


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 5, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Somewhat unrelated..... just qualIfied to try a loreal product through allure beauty enthusiasts! No comp, but you get a free lipstick (in your choice 3 colors)
> 
> "Congratulations!  You have been selected to participate in the New Extraordinaire by Colour Riche from L’Oréal Paris product trial. This trial requires that you use the lip color at least three times during a four-day trial."


I just got that email too. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mommamowad (Jun 6, 2014)

i just got a 3 lipstick trial and survey from glamspotters ! idk what the brands are but woohoo


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 6, 2014)

mommamowad said:


> i just got a 3 lipstick trial and survey from glamspotters ! idk what the brands are but woohoo


I just got the e-mail saying I was accepted... so excited! I wonder what products they are going to send out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 6, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I just got the e-mail saying I was accepted... so excited! I wonder what products they are going to send out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got in as well! Excited!!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 6, 2014)

Yay I'm in the lipstick one through Glamspotters!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm also in the Glamspotters lipstick trial! woohooo!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey guys! I noticed there are a lot of these consumer testing panels, so we gave them their own forum category, and split them into threads. No worries, the original threads are all in tact and have just been moved to that category, but we also made a couple new threads too. Here are the links to all of them:

Loreal Test Panel - that;s this thread lol

Influenster

BzzAgent

Pink Panel

Allure Beauty Enthusiasts

National Consumer Panel

Glamspotters

If there are any we missed, let us know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will try to get a post in each about how they work and such!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erind61103 (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Hey guys! I noticed there are a lot of these consumer testing panels, so we gave them their own forum category, and split them into threads. No worries, the original threads are all in tact and have just been moved to that category, but we also made a couple new threads too. Here are the links to all of them:
> 
> Loreal Test Panel - that;s this thread lol
> 
> ...


I can't access the last 3 it seems, the link says bad, also, When I tried to look at this thread earlier today it said could not be found, tried searching on the main site but it's like it doesn't exist through the forums now. Only way I got back to it was through logging into my account and finding it there. Glitch?


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmmm... I will look into it. It will be under the forum headings like this:


MakeupTalk 
 
→ Subscriptions and Sampling Groups

 
          → Consumer Testing Programs

 
                → L'oreal Consumer Testing Panel


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

Well CRAP!!! I finally got a survey and I got DQ'd!! At least I finally got one! lol


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 6, 2014)

Fixed!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> For some reason this thread is no showing up on my phone. Is there some type of block on mobile devices(somehow)? It's showing up fine on my desktop.


Any idea on this @@zadidoll?


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> For some reason this thread is no showing up on my phone. Is there some type of block on mobile devices(somehow)? It's showing up fine on my desktop.


How do you have your settings on your phone... I have mine to show the threads I am following and sometimes I switch it to show all threads...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2014)

IM IN FOR A HOME STUDY!!!! Yay! Flew right through that qualification with my HG product, lol. It's June 15th-24, CL14-250 if anyone else gets in lemme know! :w00t:


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 6, 2014)

Nevermind, I'm an idiot. It won't show up now unless I'm signed in.

- In other news, I just qualified for a new survey! This will be my first official one, since the others were just the info surveys. Yay!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> Nevermind, I'm an idiot. It won't show up now unless I'm signed in.
> 
> - In other news, I just qualified for a new survey! This will be my first official one, since the others were just the info surveys. Yay!


LOL ok good!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And awesome on qualifying!

(Edited to remove specific product details - not allowed per L'Oreal panelist rules! -magicalmom)


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 6, 2014)

It was indeed about an eye type product. It's the same as magicalmom, so June 15th-24, CL14-250. So...we should be getting the 3lb toys in the mail around the same time, I'm guessing. So many pretties in the mail!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> It was indeed about an eye type product. It's the same as magicalmom, so June 15th-24, CL14-250. So...we should be getting the 3lb toys in the mail around the same time, I'm guessing. So many pretties in the mail!


Nice!! I can't wait til I get a survey I don't DQ on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2014)

no survey here!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> IM IN FOR A HOME STUDY!!!! Yay! Flew right through that qualification with my HG product, lol. It's June 15th-24, CL14-250 if anyone else gets in lemme know! :w00t:


I'm in too! Finally the end to my qualification dry spell...I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> IM IN FOR A HOME STUDY!!!! Yay! Flew right through that qualification with my HG product, lol. It's June 15th-24, CL14-250 if anyone else gets in lemme know! :w00t:


I got that one too! It's my first ever! So exciting.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 6, 2014)

I just got into my first home study! It's also the June 15 one. Yippie!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 6, 2014)

Boo, no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't get a survey either! At least I still have the 3lb compensation to wait for!


----------



## disconik (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats to everyone that qualified!

Boo to me not getting a survey!  lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 6, 2014)

I got a survey for the first time but got disqualified!  BOOOOOO!!


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 6, 2014)

My first survey since I was accepted in March and was disqualified too.  Darn.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 6, 2014)

I have questions (always) for some of you more long-term beauty addict test panel people.  My makeup routine varies DRASTICALLY from day to day.  I found even this short survey hard to answer.  I use so many brands/change things all the time, etc.  How do you answer when they want you to pick what brand/product you use.  Do you kind of go with what you have on that day or an amalgam of what you do in general. 

Also, do you DQ after answering a question that doesn't really fit with who they are looking for or are you always getting through the whole survey before DQing. 

ALSO, how many product testings have some of you done for L'Oreal? 

Thank you as always for your wealth of knowledge.  I just signed up this week and am encouraged that I at least got a screening survey so quickly.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 6, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have questions (always) for some of you more long-term beauty addict test panel people. My makeup routine varies DRASTICALLY from day to day. I found even this short survey hard to answer. I use so many brands/change things all the time, etc. How do you answer when they want you to pick what brand/product you use. Do you kind of go with what you have on that day or an amalgam of what you do in general.
> 
> Also, do you DQ after answering a question that doesn't really fit with who they are looking for or are you always getting through the whole survey before DQing.
> 
> ...


I signed up about 6 months ago I think. I've participated in two studies, a powder and a mascara. My comps included two full size face washes, a nice non greasy sunscreen, and a Lancôme mascara. My first study was after about 4 months of DQs. Hang in there! It WILL happen.

As far as filling out the surveys I just answer what I think they're looking for... especially since routine changes day to day.

Good luck!


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 6, 2014)

So far I have just stated what I am wearing at the time or my favorite product of the type that I have. Granted, I have had a ton of DQs so far. I've only been signed up since February.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2014)

@KrystynLowe It's really tough on what to choose. I usually just randomly choose (like if they ask which of these types of eyeliner do you use? pencil-gel etc, it really sucks when you can't choose all since I DO use all of them, a lot of times I use both at the same time!).

I was a member of the panel for one year before I got my first study, but it did eventually happen. It's now been nearly two years and I have just finished my third study.

Yes, it seems you always get DQ'd when you answer something that doesn't match what they are looking for. Like if you pick pencil liner and they want gel users, then that is the end of the survey, you typically don't get to keep going.

Even if it seems like forever, just keep doing the surveys and eventually you'll get in! Persistence pays off!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 6, 2014)

No Survey for me, and also nothing available on Glamspotters. **pouty face***


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 6, 2014)

*sobs* I just got out of a study on Tuesday so I won't have anything for a while :-(


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been signed up for a about a year, and this is the first time I've got into a study. Until the last couple of weeks, though, I never remembered to check the site unless I got an email, and I didn't get an email for this survey, so I ordinarily would have missed it. This time I chose every single product in the first question (foundation, mascara, etc.) because I use all of them on a fairly regular basis. For the brand one, I just chose one of my favorites of the ones I'm using, and it was one of the higher end ones, if that makes any difference - I don't know.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't get DQ'd until it asked how many days you wore a certain thing, I guess that answer was "wrong" lol...

Anyway, thanks for all the good comments/advice, I appreciate it, have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been part of the panel around six months, and I just completed my third study. I did a five week cleansing conditioner, a week pressed powder and a week and a half pressed powder. I think after you start doing a lot of surveys, you get a better idea of what they may be looking for or what disqualifies you. Not that your should say you use products you don't.... but like many of you, I use various types of each products, so I choose the one that they seem to be doing more studies on (for example pressed powder).


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 7, 2014)

I got in on the mascara study!! First one in a while...yippee!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 7, 2014)

Got DQ'd, I apparently am not wearing the right brand of the product.

I think it's silly to DQ people because of that, obviously I'm willing to test products, that's why I signed up.

Maybe next time, member several months, I have not qualified once, I always pick the wrong answer. I feel you because I switch things up all the time now.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies for posting about Glamspotters. I just signed up and I have some questions.

1. How often do they have surveys?

2. Is it like the Loreal panel where I have to log in everyday to check?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Got DQ'd, I apparently am not wearing the right brand of the product.
> 
> I think it's silly to DQ people because of that, obviously I'm willing to test products, that's why I signed up.


The thing is that we don't know what they're testing in these studies.  That is, what aspect of the product.  They may very well be looking for someone who uses one particular product because they're trying to develop their own version of it or trying to verify that a new formulation of one of their existing products will work the same as the old one.  If they're trying to make their own version of Seche Vite and are only looking for comparisons with SV, it's silly to send out trial product to people who only use Sally Hansen Insta-Dry, and if they're trying to tweak the Urban Decay 24/7 pencil liners but keep their performance as close to the existing formula as possible, they need to make sure that only people familiar with that liner are in the study (products selected because they happen to be sitting in front of me at the moment.  As far as I'm aware, these sorts of trials do not exist).


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 7, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Got DQ'd, I apparently am not wearing the right brand of the product.
> 
> I think it's silly to DQ people because of that, obviously I'm willing to test products, that's why I signed up.
> 
> Maybe next time, member several months, I have not qualified once, I always pick the wrong answer. I feel you because I switch things up all the time now.


They want people who use a specific brand for a study because they want to do comparison. I've done a mascara study where in the end they asked me "In the qualification survey, you indicated that you use _This Brand_ of mascara, how does the test product compare to your usual mascara?" Something like that.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 7, 2014)

@meganola &amp;



velvetred said:


> They want people who use a specific brand for a study because they want to do comparison. I've done a mascara study where in the end they asked me "In the qualification survey, you indicated that you use _This Brand_ of mascara, how does the test product compare to your usual mascara?" Something like that.


Thanks, that makes since.It's hard to know if you have never Q for a survey to test a product.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 7, 2014)

I have tested a boat load of foundation for L'Oreal, like at least 6 or 8 different ones, and qualified for all of them with the same foundation.  But I can't get into another study to save my life!  Lol, they don't like my mascara, lipstick, eyeliner etc.....I was really hoping to get into the study that was up yesterday, it is my favorite type of cosmetic and I love trying new kinds.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jun 7, 2014)

wow I actually qualified for the mascara study!!


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally got my first survey for them after months of logging in and out everyday.  Sadly I disqualified for the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprinkledonut (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my comp for the gel liner study today!! Id post what I got but I dont want to accidentally ruin the surprise for anyone


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 7, 2014)

sprinkledonut said:


> I got my comp for the gel liner study today!! Id post what I got but I dont want to accidentally ruin the surprise for anyone


Message me what you got! I was in that study too!
Oh, and, are you on the West Coast?


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I have yet to get a survey or invite from L'Oreal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to be fair though, I have only been signed up for 2 months...


----------



## jayeme (Jun 7, 2014)

sprinkledonut said:


> I got my comp for the gel liner study today!! Id post what I got but I dont want to accidentally ruin the surprise for anyone


Me too! So as not to ruin the surprise, I will say what mine was in a spoiler:



Spoiler



Garnier Clean + Invigorating Daily Scrub and Baby Lips Dr. Rescue


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their comp from the bright blue eyeliner study yet?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 9, 2014)

LalaD said:


> Has anyone gotten their comp from the bright blue eyeliner study yet?


Nope. I keep checking here to see if anyone has yet, too. The instruction sheet said (direct quote) "As soon as we have received your responses to the online questionnaires we will mail your compensation for participating in this study" Obviously, that didn't happen lol. Maybe all the craziness with the long info survey &amp; it's comps have them backed up on shipping all comps.

Someone earlier in the thread mentioned they asked and they got a response that it may be 6 weeks before we get comp'd for this study, which normally, would be fine, since that's their typical time frame, but when the instruction sheet specifically says it'll be sent immediately, it would have been nice if they actually did that.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been with this for 8 months so far and I have never qualified for a study. Luckily I did do the informational survey at the end of April that ended up with me getting a compensation. I finally got it in the mail today and I am very happy. The picture posted shows what I received. My package totaled to $59 because the Lancôme eyeliner is $26 and the Miracle Blur is $25. I have wanted to try the Miracle Blur for quite some time but I was discouraged by the price and now I get to try it without the hassle. I really hope I can get any surveys or studies.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 9, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> I've been with this for 8 months so far and I have never qualified for a study. Luckily I did do the informational survey at the end of April that ended up with me getting a compensation. I finally got it in the mail today and I am very happy. The picture posted shows what I received. My package totaled to $59 because the Lancôme eyeliner is $26 and the Miracle Blur is $25. I have wanted to try the Miracle Blur for quite some time but I was discouraged by the price and now I get to try it without the hassle. I really hope I can get any surveys or studies.


Nice comp!  Do you remember what the informational survey was asking about? I'm trying to figure out of it I did the same one you did!

Edit: Oh nevermind, I searched the thread and see that S14-108 was the age guessing survey. I didn't get that one, poo. Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Nice comp! Do you remember what the informational survey was asking about? I'm trying to figure out of it I did the same one you did!
> 
> Edit: Oh nevermind, I searched the thread and see that S14-108 was the age guessing survey. I didn't get that one, poo. Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darn it! I got all excited! I hope the 3lber is at least as ~ok~ as this comp.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Hey guys! I noticed there are a lot of these consumer testing panels, so we gave them their own forum category, and split them into threads. No worries, the original threads are all in tact and have just been moved to that category, but we also made a couple new threads too. Here are the links to all of them:
> 
> Loreal Test Panel - that;s this thread lol
> 
> ...


I just got an e-mail from the Marie Claire Velvet Rope Club that I signed up for... idk if it's even popular enough to create a sub forum for it... but if anyone is interested, that's what they sent me today:


----------



## vem7 (Jun 9, 2014)

I received the same email from MC and I am in their lipstick test as well.


----------



## erind61103 (Jun 10, 2014)

Check your accounts, just DQ'd on a cosmetic study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go so far into it this time too!!


----------



## bagwell08 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am new here, been lurking around this board... I have been signed up with L'Oreal for a month or 2 maybe, finally got a survey to take and I didnt make it. Sad Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

UGH!!! I just DQ'd again!!! Why do I always pick the wrong answer! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

No survey for me, but I just finished the eyeliner study, so not surprising.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 10, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> No survey for me, but I just finished the eyeliner study, so not surprising.


Same!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'd again.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'ed on the first page (demographics -- age, ethnicity and prego/breastfeeding)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sucks.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

I just DQd on a cosmetic study.


----------



## vem7 (Jun 10, 2014)

DNQ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'ed at the end. Second one this week concerning mascara. Got to the end, they hate my mascara!!


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'd on the very first page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 10, 2014)

I DQ'd, too.  Even made it past the brand and product name!  I usually never get that far on cosmetic studies.


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh DNQ'd on type of mascara.. I wear both but could only pick one... guess it was the wrong one..lol


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I DQ'd, too. Got to the part where it asks for "which kind of volume" I'm looking for...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 10, 2014)

Remember do not give specific info, on surveys. Like why you dq'd or what survey is for...


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 10, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Remember do not give specific info, on surveys. Like why you dq'd or what survey is for...


Oh I didn't know that! sorry! I edited my post.


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> Oh I didn't know that! sorry! I edited my post.


You, just never know

But, there is a lot of lurking. And in hopes of keeping it all honest.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 10, 2014)

3gingers said:


> You, just never know
> 
> But, there is a lot of lurking. And in hopes of keeping it all honest.


agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'ed on the first page!  Wasn't meant to be haha.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I DQ'd, too. Got to the part where it asks for "which kind of volume" I'm looking for...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

3gingers said:


> Remember do not give specific info, on surveys. Like why you dq'd or what survey is for...


Thanks for the info, I never know what can or can't be said.


----------



## shivanins (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'ed on the page that asked "which kind of volume"


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2014)

Woot! Qualified for my first study!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd just like the opportunity at this point to DQ on something.  I haven't received any surveys except for the one that filled within 14 minutes after I got the email.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Do they ever send surveys to people who are already signed up for studies, or should I stop checking until I'm finished this one?


----------



## gkal (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'd on volume type but did a mascara study last month so did not really expect to get in anyway.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Do they ever send surveys to people who are already signed up for studies, or should I stop checking until I'm finished this one?


Nope. While you're in a study and for some time (I think a month?) after said study ends, you won't be able to qualify for any more studies.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 10, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Nope. While you're in a study and for some time (I think a month?) after said study ends, you won't be able to qualify for any more studies.


That's what they used to do, but there are many members here on MUT who have gotten surveys well before their month was up, and some who have done studies back to back (like within a week or two of each other)!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Nope. While you're in a study and for some time (I think a month?) after said study ends, you won't be able to qualify for any more studies.





KeepOnSingin said:


> That's what they used to do, but there are many members here on MUT who have gotten surveys well before their month was up, and some who have done studies back to back (like within a week or two of each other)!


Oh that's good to know. At least I won't waste time checking until I've finished the one I'm in, then. Thanks!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Oh that's good to know. At least I won't waste time checking until I've finished the one I'm in, then. Thanks!


I'd keep checking! You could qualify for an "if and when" study.

I qualified for 2 studies once on the same day (both studies were posted at the same time) but it does seem to take a while for the next home study surveys to come up. I just finished one on Friday..... I'd love to qualify for a mascara or lip product trial. I hate waiting!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 10, 2014)

Mascara and foundatino are the only things L'Oreal wants me testing lol. I think I've done 3 foundation studies and 2 or 3 mascara ones!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 10, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I'd keep checking! You could qualify for an "if and when" study.
> 
> I qualified for 2 studies once on the same day (both studies were posted at the same time) but it does seem to take a while for the next home study surveys to come up. I just finished one on Friday..... I'd love to qualify for a mascara or lip product trial. I hate waiting!


That never happens for me, I'm jealous! I check several times a day while I'm on a study and within the month afterwards and nothing ever shows up!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I'd keep checking! You could qualify for an "if and when" study.
> 
> I qualified for 2 studies once on the same day (both studies were posted at the same time) but it does seem to take a while for the next home study surveys to come up. I just finished one on Friday..... I'd love to qualify for a mascara or lip product trial. I hate waiting!


Oh, okay! Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

DQ'd on a mascara

(Reason for DQ removed -magicalmom)


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dq'd on my study.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought I'd post and let everyone know that I sent an email to L'Oreal about survey #5243(that crazy long one from awhile back) and about the compensation(aka the 3 pound UPS package) and was told that they will be mailed out in 6-8 weeks.  And I haven't had a UPS notification about it so if you didn't receive a notification it doesn't mean yours isn't coming!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 11, 2014)

Please remember not to post specific information on the surveys like why you DQd or what the product is...


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 11, 2014)

I had two surveys the first one with two products I DQ'd on the first page. The second one I got soooo far! They don't like my skin tone or already had that one filled up though. I thought it was a little weird because skin tone has alot to do with ethnicity and I obviously got past the first page where it asks about that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

I GOT IN!! So exciting! Just signed up last week, this was my third questionnaire and I'm surprised I qualified. Yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Please remember not to post specific information on the surveys like why you DQd or what the product is...


Yeah, I really feel like this should not have to be said every page of this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope they weren't looking for brown Asians for that foundation trial because guess what/who I am! lol. Nothing's showing up for me


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 11, 2014)

DQ'd on where I buy my product.....


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 11, 2014)

UGH!!! Just DQ'd but I got pretty far!! Maybe the next one! LOL


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 11, 2014)

DNQ'd on foundation study.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jun 11, 2014)

DQed again but two surveys in a row  :wub:

I just recently switched to higher end foundation that is bought in department stores   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> DQed again but two surveys in a row  :wub:
> 
> I just recently switched to higher end foundation that is bought in department stores   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had to pick between those choices as I have many of this product, picked right for once.  Hard when so many of us use lots of different brands/shop at diff types of places!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 11, 2014)

My comp for 14-206 (and my pants which are probably better than yours)


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 11, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> DQed again but two surveys in a row  :wub:
> 
> I just recently switched to higher end foundation that is bought in department stores   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just a reminder, don't say exactly why you DQ'd.  There are lots of lurkers out there who can use our posts to qualify for studies when they otherwise wouldn't.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 11, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> My comp for 14-206 (and my pants which are probably better than yours)
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Was that for the gel eyeliner study? I never remember the darn numbers! LOL


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 11, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> My comp for 14-206 (and my pants which are probably better than yours)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently got that face wash, its really nice and refreshing! It's great for mornings you can't wake up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Just a reminder, don't say exactly why you DQ'd.  There are lots of lurkers out there who can use our posts to qualify for studies when they otherwise wouldn't.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also, we really shouldn't be saying what kind of cosmetic product it is either since that was a specific answer to a question in the questionnaire.  It's fine to say cosmetic, hair care or skin care survey because we can all see that when the studies show up on our page.  Beyond that, you are just helping people craft their answers, in which case the studies wont be accurate and there will be no more reason for L'Oreal to keep doing them.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Also, we really shouldn't be saying what kind of cosmetic product it is either since that was a specific answer to a question in the questionnaire. It's fine to say cosmetic, hair care or skin care survey because we can all see that when the studies show up on our page. Beyond that, you are just helping people craft their answers, in which case the studies wont be accurate and there will be no more reason for L'Oreal to keep doing them.


And we'll end up getting products on the market that don't deliver on promises because those promises were made based on results that were skewed by bad testing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2014)

My mascaras will be delivered tomorrow for testing!  (I'm assuming that surveys are closed for this so it's safe to say it's mascaras).  Sent 2-day air, L'Oreal? That's just fancy.   :king:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My mascaras will be delivered tomorrow for testing!  (I'm assuming that surveys are closed for this so it's safe to say it's mascaras).  Sent 2-day air, L'Oreal? That's just fancy.   :king:


Mine too! Can't wait. This will be my first study!


----------



## vem7 (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a pre qualify survey this morning. DNQ


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 12, 2014)

I timed out on the prequal, is there any way to get the desktop site on mobile?


----------



## mcduval (Jun 12, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

The 3lb box is on its way- just got a shipping notification and it left NJ last night.  Has anyone else received theirs yet?


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

mcduval said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!
> 
> The 3lb box is on its way- just got a shipping notification and it left NJ last night.  Has anyone else received theirs yet?


WHAT!!!!!!!!!  where are you located?


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

also - dq'd on prequal - got pretty far too...bummer


----------



## lsunelly (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all, first post here. I just got a dq a prequel survey, but hey at least I got one, right?


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 12, 2014)

I got through the prequal, at the end it also counted towards 5 of the surveys needed...


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 12, 2014)

My 3lb box is going to be delivered tomorrow! Just got my UPS notification! Omg, I'm so excited I might pee myself!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 12, 2014)

LalaD said:


> My 3lb box is going to be delivered tomorrow! Just got my UPS notification! Omg, I'm so excited I might pee myself!


----------



## mommamowad (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine is on its way!!! Im in south jersey it say 10:30-3:00 but im going out for a bit....i cant wait to see it


----------



## gkal (Jun 12, 2014)

DQ'ed on preqaul hair care survey this morning.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just DQed on the prequal....but I don't care!

MY UPS PACKAGE IS COMINGGGGG OMG.

But it won't be here till a few days later.

Those getting it today or tomorrow, pictures please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 12, 2014)

Dq'd on the prequal, but seeing that some people are getting their 3lb packages made me not care about that! I can't wait! Since they're probably going out in order of people getting their tag thingy made mine will probably go out tomorrow or early next week! Can't wait for photos!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 12, 2014)

I got interrupted during the prequal this morning and now is gone from my home page. Stupid job.

Good news on the tracking for the 3 lb package though. Spoilers soon!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 12, 2014)

That's weird, I got through the prequal and at the end it said it counted towards my informational survey number?


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine hasn't moved and I live like an hour away. Boo.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2014)

DQ'd on the survey..

I'm in a two week primer study and took the first survey... On to product #2 for the next week. I can't wait to talk about them when we are done!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got interrupted during the prequal this morning and now is gone from my home page. Stupid job.
> 
> Good news on the tracking for the 3 lb package though. Spoilers soon!


Same happened to me... it won't show up on a mobile device, but if you login in a computer, it should show up in your incomplete survey area.

I got pretty far before it timed out, so I'm hoping when I get home (on a computer) I qualify


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

mommamowad said:


> Mine is on its way!!! Im in south jersey it say 10:30-3:00 but im going out for a bit....i cant wait to see it


YOURS IS COMING TODAY!???????


----------



## disconik (Jun 12, 2014)

I DQ'ed on the hair care survey this morning but I got my comp in from the shadow/liner pencil study just now.  Kind of meh about it.  I got L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and L'Oreal Colour Riche Liquid Lipstick in Orange Tempo.

Considering that yellow undertones make me look sickly, that orange lipstick is a bummer.  And I'm so overstocked on mascara and have more coming in my ipsy bag this month.

I'm fairly likely to try out this mascara, though.  I'm intrigued.  The orange lipstick will likely be given to someone who can rock it better than me. 

ETA: I went ahead and gave the lipstick a shot.  The formula is really messy but the color actually looks pretty decent on me!


----------



## mommamowad (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes not here yet and i just left for an hour or so ill post as soon as i get it. Im in nj so it doesnt have as far to go i guess


----------



## Krystan (Jun 12, 2014)

My package isn't even showing up on UPS anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

DQ on pre-qual survey this morning. Start testing soon for another product though. First time, yay!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 12, 2014)

DQ for me.


----------



## mdcso5 (Jun 12, 2014)

My 3lb. package is here!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> My 3lb. package is here!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH I can't wait to get this!  awesome comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey ladies. Can someone explain the surveys to me? People have talked about taking 5 surveys and getting compensation. Are these different than the prequal or the questionnaires to see if you're right for a study? New at this!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hey ladies. Can someone explain the surveys to me? People have talked about sound 5 surveys and getting compensation. Are these different than sound the prequal or the questionnaires to see if you're right for a study? New at this!


If it counts towards 5 surveys, it will tell you in the beginning or the end of the survey. The prequals and questionnaires to see if you're right for a study, don't count.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> My 3lb. package is here!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so freaking excited now!! Is that a mascara? And what is the keihls item?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> My 3lb. package is here!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for this! Hopefully I actually do get it since I've never had any tracking info on it, but I completed the survey twice, so I better get it!! I won't even bother trying the Garnier stuff though. Every Garnier facial product I have ever tried has made me break out horribly.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 12, 2014)

Kiehl's Creme de Corps!  *please let me get this*


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> My 3lb. package is here!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is the palette?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my 3 lb package today too!!! Such a great comp!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I got my 3 lb package today too!!! Such a great comp!


Did you get the same things?


----------



## mdcso5 (Jun 12, 2014)

@@misskelliemarie Yes, it's Hypnose in Black. It's Kiehl's Creme de Corps moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> Did you get the same things?


Yep! Exactly the same things.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 12, 2014)

Just started the prescreen, but now my phone can't connect to the server... Obviously it's working fine with MUT though. Anyone else having issues with the site?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

yes, I am having issues - connection refused.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 12, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Just started the prescreen, but now my phone can't connect to the server... Obviously it's working fine with MUT though. Anyone else having issues with the site?


just came to check if this was happening to anyone else, definitely get no server connection when i submit brands, ugh.


----------



## mdcso5 (Jun 12, 2014)

@@Justine1988 It's #385 Plum Elegance. Very Pretty!


----------



## sprinkledonut (Jun 12, 2014)

My Sister got her first comp today!


----------



## sprinkledonut (Jun 12, 2014)

I posted a pic but not sure if it went through? It was for c14-207


----------



## Kelli (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not getting the 3lb comp (I don't think), but I really want to receive one of those Lancôme palettes in a comp!! Hopefully, someday I will get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



disconik said:


> I DQ'ed on the hair care survey this morning but I got my comp in from the shadow/liner pencil study just now.  Kind of meh about it.  I got L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and L'Oreal Colour Riche Liquid Lipstick in Orange Tempo.


This seems like a pretty typical comp, I think all the ones I've done I've gotten a mascara and a lip product (always drugstore ones). I've been wanting to try those Colour Riche Liquid Lipsticks! Though, a lancome palette (or even mascara) would be nice.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> My 3lb. package is here!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a great comp! Which study was this for? I still have one waiting and this might be it


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> Wow, this is a great comp! Which study was this for? I still have one waiting and this might be it


this was for the unbelieveable long survey that ook ages to get through most of us did in early May


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> @@Justine1988 It's #385 Plum Elegance. Very Pretty!


I'm really excited to get a blush palette!  I've only gotten shadow palettes from the comps before, this one is really nice!

http://www.lancome-usa.com/Blush-Subtil-Palette/10056,default,pd.html?dwvar_10056_color=385%20Plum%20Elegance&amp;start=3&amp;q=385&amp;cgid=makeup-blush-bronzers&amp;cm_vc=search#q=385&amp;start=3


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 12, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I'm really excited to get a blush palette!  I've only gotten shadow palettes from the comps before, this one is really nice!
> 
> http://www.lancome-usa.com/Blush-Subtil-Palette/10056,default,pd.html?dwvar_10056_color=385%20Plum%20Elegance&amp;start=3&amp;q=385&amp;cgid=makeup-blush-bronzers&amp;cm_vc=search#q=385&amp;start=3


I'm in need of some new cheek products so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I'm really excited to get a blush palette!  I've only gotten shadow palettes from the comps before, this one is really nice!
> 
> http://www.lancome-usa.com/Blush-Subtil-Palette/10056,default,pd.html?dwvar_10056_color=385%20Plum%20Elegance&amp;start=3&amp;q=385&amp;cgid=makeup-blush-bronzers&amp;cm_vc=search#q=385&amp;start=3


Yeah, this was the first time I have received a blush from them and it's a lot more exciting to me than the eyeshadows.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't wait to get my 3 pounder!!  The blush palette looks amazing!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2014)

I added all of the items up to find the retail value and it's a whopping $127.22

Blush- $42

Kiehls- $29.50

Toner-$6.50

Garnier Exfoliater- $6.79 (on sale at ulta)

Garnier 5 second blur- $14.44 (on sale at ulta)

Mascara- $27.50


----------



## Gchatt (Jun 12, 2014)

I got that blush pallet in my big comp from last year.  I really love the brown color and use it to contour everyday!  I wonder if I will get it again in this comp.  I would not mind since I use it everyday but I wonder if there will be variations??  Here is my pic from my big comp LAST YEAR.


----------



## Carolina Maritza Ramotar (Jun 12, 2014)

I once had the 3lb package on my UPS and tracking , but disappeared a while ago and never came back .  Hmmm wonder if I will still receive


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 12, 2014)

carolinaR said:


> I once had the 3lb package on my UPS and tracking , but disappeared a while ago and never came back .  Hmmm wonder if I will still receive


Mine has disappeared too. Maybe that's a good thing, like they are in the process of actually shipping it out.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 12, 2014)

Ohhh I have no 3 lb package on tracking yet....come to me my pretties...come to me!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my mascara today to test this weekend. Excited. My first study!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone receive their comp for the week and a half 2 pressed powder study (sorry can't remember study name) that ended a week ago?


----------



## wadedl (Jun 12, 2014)

I know the comp is great but I have 2 loreal miracle blurs and so much face wash and a brand new Hynose and a Defincils Mascara in addition to a few Voluminous and a bunch of minis. Toner, lotion and blush will be great though.


----------



## Carolina Maritza Ramotar (Jun 12, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> Mine has disappeared too. Maybe that's a good thing, like they are in the process of actually shipping it out.


&lt;fingers crossed&gt;


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 12, 2014)

Oooo, nice 3lb packages!!  No tracking, but I confirmed I was on the list for compensation a few weeks ago. Just...need...to...be...PATIENT! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  Not really my strong suit.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm really interested in the kiehls and blush palette. I have more mascaras open then I could ever use (I'm a sucker for trying anything new and can't wait to use them).

I'm pretty picky about face wash because I'm so prone to break outs, so I don't think I'd even try the garnier face wash and loreal toner.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Oooo, nice 3lb packages!! No tracking, but I confirmed I was on the list for compensation a few weeks ago. Just...need...to...be...PATIENT! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Not really my strong suit.


SAME!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.

To find yours....

Select Table View instead of Calendar View.

Scroll to the bottom underneath the tracking info and you should see a link that's reads "Show Shipment History" - click it

On the History page scroll all the way to the bottom and you should see your 3lb L'Oreal shipment.

They just haven't been scanned in yet, but you do still have the tracking.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.
> 
> To find yours....
> 
> ...


Awesome tip! Thanks!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.
> 
> To find yours....
> 
> ...


YAY! Thanks for the tip. The 3 lb package and what I assume is my Kate Spade Necklace from BB are both there.


----------



## greenmtx (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.
> 
> To find yours....
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!  Mine was delivered today! Can't wait to go home!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

greenmtx said:


> Thanks so much! Mine was delivered today! Can't wait to go home!


I'm so jealous! I'm so excited, and I don't even have tracking. I did confirm I'm on the list though!


----------



## sprinkledonut (Jun 12, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Anyone receive their comp for the week and a half 2 pressed powder study (sorry can't remember study name) that ended a week ago?


. I know someone who did! I posted a pic of their comp today!!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

For those of you that got the 3 lb comp already did it arrive UPS or was it handed over to USPS to be delivered?

I also don't have tracking but emailed and confirmed I'm on the list so I'm with those that need to have patience! 

But my mascara for the study starting Sunday is out for delivery! Woot.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anyone received compensation for the bright eyeliner/eye crayon study that was last month yet? Kinda glittery one


----------



## Carolina Maritza Ramotar (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.
> 
> To find yours....
> 
> ...


Whoa found it!  Thanks so much ; )  I feel better now lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

sprinkledonut said:


> .
> 
> I know someone who did! I posted a pic of their comp today!!


Thank you! Maybe mine will be delivered today!


----------



## Stitchie (Jun 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Has anyone received compensation for the bright eyeliner/eye crayon study that was last month yet? Kinda glittery one


The bright teal/blue one? I have not. This is the first study I've ever done though so I guess these things take quite a while =/


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 12, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> The bright teal/blue one? I have not. This is the first study I've ever done though so I guess these things take quite a while =/


Mine was bright purple but it was my first one too!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I don't actually think the tracking went away for anyone.  I had initially thought it did as well, but found mine after poking around in my My Choice account.
> 
> To find yours....
> 
> ...


OMG you're awesome! It shows my comp will be here next week! I never even got the notice that a label had been created! I'm so excited! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

Question for those of you in the mascara study...(this is my first study so I'm clueless)

On my main page it says my next session is June 15 8am-830am. Obviously since the study starts that day it's not a review. Is this just something we have to do to check in that we received the product and are using it or what?

Also if I'm not supposed to post that info here let me know. I don't think it's giving anything away but if it is I'm sorry and will delete the post. 

Thanks


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 12, 2014)

If anyone on the West Coast (specifically the bay but anywhere is fine) figures out when their 3lber is going to get to them, let me know so I can know when to expect mine! (I don't feel like making a ups my choice ACC)


----------



## Kelli (Jun 12, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> The bright teal/blue one? I have not. This is the first study I've ever done though so I guess these things take quite a while =/





chaosintoart said:


> Has anyone received compensation for the bright eyeliner/eye crayon study that was last month yet? Kinda glittery one


Someone got theirs today. It was posted a couple pages ago.

It was:



Spoiler






disconik said:


> I DQ'ed on the hair care survey this morning but I got my comp in from the shadow/liner pencil study just now.  Kind of meh about it.  I got L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and L'Oreal Colour Riche Liquid Lipstick in Orange Tempo.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 12, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If anyone on the West Coast (specifically the bay but anywhere is fine) figures out when their 3lber is going to get to them, let me know so I can know when to expect mine! (I don't feel like making a ups my choice ACC)


I'm in Washington state and mine is scheduled to arrive on the 18th!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 12, 2014)

Was anyone in the concealer test a little less than a month ago?  I'm wondering if anyone has gotten the comp for it?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 12, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> Was anyone in the concealer test a little less than a month ago?  I'm wondering if anyone has gotten the comp for it?


I was, but I haven't received my comp yet.


----------



## SherriC (Jun 12, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If anyone on the West Coast (specifically the bay but anywhere is fine) figures out when their 3lber is going to get to them, let me know so I can know when to expect mine! (I don't feel like making a ups my choice ACC)


I'm in Laughlin, Nevada and delivery is supposed to be June 18th.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Houston, Texas here. Scheduled to be delivered on the 17th.Yay!

I hope there are variations to the 3lb comp. I have way too many unopened mascaras and facewashes, and a couple of Miracle Blur.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 12, 2014)

3gingers said:


> I got through the prequal, at the end it also counted towards 5 of the surveys needed...


I got through too I think... it didn't really say.... just asked me a lot of specific questions about a certain product I use, then all the sudden it was done?

Did other people get confirmation that they qualified?


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 12, 2014)

So excited! Getting my 3lber tomorrow, AND I just received notification that I am getting a Surf up voxbox from Influenster!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 12, 2014)

Awww boo now I wish I would have emailed them about that survey! I got kicked out 3 times and said forget it.

DQ'd on brand for the hair pre-qual


----------



## BexDev (Jun 12, 2014)

I received mine today - in addition to the 3 lb survey comp (awesome mail day woot woot!).

I got the same thing as the previous poster, except my lipstick was a different color - nude ballet.

I also got my Mermaid Birchbox!  Happy dance day in my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, since I can't figure out how to quote others these days, this was in response to the eyeliner/shadow study comp!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

LalaD said:


> So excited! Getting my 3lber tomorrow, AND I just received notification that I am getting a Surf up voxbox from Influenster!


I'm getting that VoxBox too!! Can't wait.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Question for those of you in the mascara study...(this is my first study so I'm clueless)
> 
> On my main page it says my next session is June 15 8am-830am. Obviously since the study starts that day it's not a review. Is this just something we have to do to check in that we received the product and are using it or what?
> 
> ...


@@puzzlepopples in the study I did before (for foundation) it's just a "placeholder" for L'Oreal, and it will actually vanish the morning of the study.  I know I freaked out because I thought that meant they had cancelled me from the study, but it's just a weird thing for the site.  Someone on MUT reassured me that it was normal!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2014)

DQ for me on the informational.  It is ok though since I am in a study now.  Can't wait till next week when I get to switch products!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@puzzlepopples in the study I did before (for foundation) it's just a "placeholder" for L'Oreal, and it will actually vanish the morning of the study.  I know I freaked out because I thought that meant they had cancelled me from the study, but it's just a weird thing for the site.  Someone on MUT reassured me that it was normal!


Thanks! So that means I don't have to actually log in between 8 and 830? I'll be at work and was going to sneak onto the site when I was by myself. lol But if I don't need to log in that is a relief. I may glance anyway to be sure but I was freaking out wondering if it was something that would actually take 30 min. I would find a way to do it if I had to but didn't want to be glancing over my shoulder trying to not get in trouble.

Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2014)

no you don't have to log in @@puzzlepopples !  Just to do the follow up surveys noted on the instruction sheet, and they (usually) will email a link/reminder.  I'll try to post in here the days of the surveys just to remind everyone who's doing this study!  I'm actually excited to test the mascaras!  (the foundation for my previous study was not a good match for my skin, the undertones were WAY off, so I'm glad to test something that won't make me look like an Oompa-Loompa.  Raccoon, maybe. Hopefully not!)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my comp for the bright eyeliner study today. Same as mentioned a few pages ago: L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and a L'oreal lipgloss in Nude Ballet. I thought it was weird that the lipgloss isn't in any kind of packaging. I don't even know what kind of product it is.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 12, 2014)

velvetred said:


> Houston, Texas here. Scheduled to be delivered on the 17th.Yay!
> 
> I hope there are variations to the 3lb comp. I have way too many unopened mascaras and facewashes, and a couple of Miracle Blur.


I'm in Houston too and mine is still in the label created process  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited for whenever it turns up though!!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my comp for the cleansing conditioner study that ended the first week of June!!  I don't know how to hide text and I didn't take a photo so, SPOILER ALERT!!!

I received:
Kiehl's Pineapple Papaya Facial Scrub

L'Oreal Gel Eyeliner Pencil in Dark Brown

Lancome EyeDesign Palette in Chocolate Amande

Lancome Mascara (extreme length)  

Dang, I never thought my makeup drawer would turn into a mascara store, they're really piling up. Maybe I should start a fresh one every four months like you're supposed to -  I sure have enough!! :hehe:

I live in Central NJ so no time zones were crossed in the delivery of this Priority Mail package :bandit:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> no you don't have to log in @@puzzlepopples !  Just to do the follow up surveys noted on the instruction sheet, and they (usually) will email a link/reminder.  I'll try to post in here the days of the surveys just to remind everyone who's doing this study!  I'm actually excited to test the mascaras!  (the foundation for my previous study was not a good match for my skin, the undertones were WAY off, so I'm glad to test something that won't make me look like an Oompa-Loompa.  Raccoon, maybe. Hopefully not!)


Thank you so much. That is such a relief. lol I didn't have my schedule yet when I signed up and really wanted to test this. I'm also very excited to try them out. I love trying new things and to do it in the name of new products is even better. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I'm a little OCD so I'll have the survey dates written on my calendar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'll triple check the instruction sheet. I'm just a little nutty. But that's ok because my nuttiness causes me not to miss appointments or other important things. 

Once again thanks so so much for your help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nmango (Jun 12, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> If anyone on the West Coast (specifically the bay but anywhere is fine) figures out when their 3lber is going to get to them, let me know so I can know when to expect mine! (I don't feel like making a ups my choice ACC)


Do you see it on ups my choice? I'm in CA too and don't see anything....know I completed it forsure though because I have a screenshot of the thank you page


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2014)

onegreatsmile said:


> I got my comp for the cleansing conditioner study that ended the first week of June!! I don't know how to hide text and I didn't take a photo so, SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


 I did the cleansing conditioner study that was just before yours and got the same compensation.. I was surprised how much I like the Kiehls scrub.. It doesn't seem like it would be that great but my face is sooooo smooth after! 
What fragrances did you have? I had an apple smell and a tropical/mango type scent (which I hated).


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

nmango said:


> Do you see it on ups my choice? I'm in CA too and don't see anything....know I completed it forsure though because I have a screenshot of the thank you page


I'm not in CA (or anywhere close-TN) but I also completed the survey and emailed them and they confirmed that I was on the list for compensation. I'm beginning the think they are just printing the labels randomly because I don't have anything on ups my choice either. But they did say I was getting the comp. Hopefully it will show up soon! I've also had things delivered that never showed up on ups my choice so who knows it could be glitchy?


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 12, 2014)

onegreatsmile said:


> I got my comp for the cleansing conditioner study that ended the first week of June!! I don't know how to hide text and I didn't take a photo so, SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## nmango (Jun 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I'm not in CA (or anywhere close-TN) but I also completed the survey and emailed them and they confirmed that I was on the list for compensation. I'm beginning the think they are just printing the labels randomly because I don't have anything on ups my choice either. But they did say I was getting the comp. Hopefully it will show up soon! I've also had things delivered that never showed up on ups my choice so who knows it could be glitchy?


Thanks! Good to know


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 12, 2014)

@@nmango I emailed them(on Tuesday) because no label had been created for me and I wanted to make sure my survey went through and they told me "[SIZE=11pt]Yes, you did complete the survey. Compensation will be sent by UPS in 6-8 weeks.[/SIZE]".  Also for big comps it seems to take longer.  I did a product test that lasted 10 weeks once and I finished it in March and my comp got here in late August.  Hope this helps!


----------



## nmango (Jun 13, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> @@nmango I emailed them(on Tuesday) because no label had been created for me and I wanted to make sure my survey went through and they told me "Yes, you did complete the survey. Compensation will be sent by UPS in 6-8 weeks.". Also for big comps it seems to take longer. I did a product test that lasted 10 weeks once and I finished it in March and my comp got here in late August. Hope this helps!


Thanks!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 13, 2014)

i got my 3lb package!! it was waiting for me when i got home. what a nice suprise! i'm in upstate ny if that helps anyone determine when they may get theirs


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 13, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i got my 3lb package!! it was waiting for me when i got home. what a nice suprise! i'm in upstate ny if that helps anyone determine when they may get theirs


I'm in the Buffalo area and mine is scheduled for delivery today! Can't wait to get home and see!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 13, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i got my 3lb package!! it was waiting for me when i got home. what a nice suprise! i'm in upstate ny if that helps anyone determine when they may get theirs


Did yours have any different veriations from what other have got?


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my comp for the bright eyeliner study today. Same as mentioned a few pages ago: L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and a L'oreal lipgloss in Nude Ballet. I thought it was weird that the lipgloss isn't in any kind of packaging. I don't even know what kind of product it is.


I got the same mascara and my lipgloss is in a coral color. You're right, I thought it was very weird that it wasn't packaged. I haven't tried it yet because I didn't know if it was liquid lipstick or lipgloss or what haha. The mascara is SO WET it makes my eyelashes stick together!


----------



## Stitchie (Jun 13, 2014)

@ &amp; @@jesemiaud

I was wondering if either of you received shipping notification for your bright eye pencil study comp? Or does it just show up at your door? haha

I haven't received mine yet so I'm hoping if there's no shipping notification that it just shows up soon =)


----------



## Kelli (Jun 13, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> @ &amp; @@jesemiaud
> 
> I was wondering if either of you received shipping notification for your bright eye pencil study comp? Or does it just show up at your door? haha
> 
> I haven't received mine yet so I'm hoping if there's no shipping notification that it just shows up soon =)


All the comps I've gotten from them came USPS with no tracking.

I already got my mail for the day and my comp hasn't come yet, so they must still be sending them.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 13, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> @ &amp; @@jesemiaud
> 
> I was wondering if either of you received shipping notification for your bright eye pencil study comp? Or does it just show up at your door? haha
> 
> I haven't received mine yet so I'm hoping if there's no shipping notification that it just shows up soon =)


yeah mine just showed up yesterday via USPS, no tracking or email


----------



## Stitchie (Jun 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> All the comps I've gotten from them came USPS with no tracking.
> 
> I already got my mail for the day and my comp hasn't come yet, so they must still be sending them.





chaosintoart said:


> yeah mine just showed up yesterday via USPS, no tracking or email


Cool!

Thank you ladies =)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 13, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i got my 3lb package!! it was waiting for me when i got home. what a nice suprise! i'm in upstate ny if that helps anyone determine when they may get theirs


This gives me hope! I'm in the Central/Upstate NY area as well!


----------



## DestinyNicole (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my 3 pound package finally!

 I can't figure out how to post a picture of it all but I got:

Garnier skin renew instant smoother

Loreal hydrafresh toner

Garnier balancing daily exfoliator

Kiehls light weight body lotion

Lancome hypnose mascara in black

Lancome blush subtle pallete


----------



## amorgb (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my 3 lb. package today too!!  I was so surprised because I never got a notification from UPS My Choice about a label being created or a scheduled delivery, what a great surprise!  I got the same products that everyone else has gotten.  I'm in NC if that helps anyone.  Ahhh I'm most excited about the blush palette!!  I recently bought a brand new toner to replace the one I haven't even finished yet so this one will have to wait a bit to be used, but I love it nonetheless!

ETA: Just to clarify, I think someone mentioned earlier that they got the blush palette in Plum Elegance, if I remember correctly.  Mine is actually in 152 Menage A Trois Glow.  So it does seem they are sending out variations there if anyone was curious!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 13, 2014)

My 3 lb package came today. I wasn't expecting UPS so he actually rang the doorbell and my dog howled like someone was trying to kill her.

Anyway I received

Garnier Balancing Daily Exfoliator

L'Oreal Hydrafresh Toner

Garnier 5 sec blur 

Kiehl's Light weight body lotion

Lancome Blush Palette in Nectar Lace

Lancome Hypnose mascara in black

I will never have to buy mascara again at the rate I'm going lol 

Edited to say: UPS my choice never showed a label being created or any tracking


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 13, 2014)

My sister just got her concealer study compensation.

Loreal Voluminous Lashes mascara

Loreal Color Riche Liquid Lipstick in Nude Ballet


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 13, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I got my 3 lb. package today too!! I was so surprised because I never got a notification from UPS My Choice about a label being created or a scheduled delivery, what a great surprise! I got the same products that everyone else has gotten. I'm in NC if that helps anyone. Ahhh I'm most excited about the blush palette!! I recently bought a brand new toner to replace the one I haven't even finished yet so this one will have to wait a bit to be used, but I love it nonetheless!
> 
> ETA: Just to clarify, I think someone mentioned earlier that they got the blush palette in Plum Elegance, if I remember correctly. Mine is actually in 152 Menage A Trois Glow. So it does seem they are sending out variations there if anyone was curious!


The menage a trois glow looks really pretty! I'm hoping for that shade!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my 3lber today also. Same as everyone else, but my blush is Plum Elegance. Yay!


----------



## Jessica Williams (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my compensation for the concealer study today! (C14-214) It's Voluminous Million Lashes Excess, and L'Oréal Color Riche Liquid Lipstick in Coral Encore. ♥


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 13, 2014)

Are there variations in the kiehls creme de corps or is it just different packaging?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 13, 2014)

No package for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I better get one though! I took that God forsaken survey all the way through TWICE, and probably about 5 times total.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 13, 2014)

disconik said:


> I DQ'ed on the hair care survey this morning but I got my comp in from the shadow/liner pencil study just now. Kind of meh about it. I got L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in Carbon Black and L'Oreal Colour Riche Liquid Lipstick in Orange Tempo.
> 
> Considering that yellow undertones make me look sickly, that orange lipstick is a bummer. And I'm so overstocked on mascara and have more coming in my ipsy bag this month.
> 
> ...


I got the mascara/lipstick comp today. I never do oranges or corals at all on lip, cheeks, nails anything. It looks awful on me. But I tried this and it is freaking amazing! It smells like oranges but not the fake too sweet orange smell but real oranges. And it really does not look orange at all. Slightly more brown nude with a bit of orange/red but is fairly light so it doesn't overwhelm. And it is seriously soft and light feeling on my lips. It feels like lip balm. I may have to buy some more of these.


----------



## sprinkledonut (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my 3lb package today!! My blush is in "plum elegance", what shades did everyone else get?


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi there how do you sign up for the Loreal consumer thing, I registered so now what do I do? Will I get a email saying to take the survey or do I have to go to their website???


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 13, 2014)

My comp for the bright eyeliner/shadow. I wasn't even going to open the gloss, but I gave it a try after reading other posts. Yep. I really like it! It isn't really orangey on me. And it smells nice and fruity. It was a little creepy coming without packaging though.


----------



## Jessica Williams (Jun 13, 2014)

rubyim72 said:


> Hi there how do you sign up for the Loreal consumer thing, I registered so now what do I do? Will I get a email saying to take the survey or do I have to go to their website???


Yep! Just wait for them to email you.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my comp for the mega ugly lipstick study. I'm not going to spoiler it because I don't think many people were in it. Garnier daily invigorating scrub and loreal color riche gloss...:in fricking mauve!! Meh. I was hoping for something better for such a horrible lipstick but hey, free is free!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 13, 2014)

Yay!  I got my comp for the concealer study today.  Voluminous Million Lashes mascara and Extraordinaire Color Riche in Coral Encore. I love it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone in the C14-178 foundation study get their comp yet? My instructions said comp would be mailed once you sent in the final survey thing... That was the 3rd, so I'm getting anxious!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 13, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My comp for the bright eyeliner/shadow. I wasn't even going to open the gloss, but I gave it a try after reading other posts. Yep. I really like it! It isn't really orangey on me. And it smells nice and fruity. It was a little creepy coming without packaging though.


i believe that's actually how it's sold. it was in an allure beauty box and it looked just like that.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 13, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Anyone in the C14-178 foundation study get their comp yet? My instructions said comp would be mailed once you sent in the final survey thing... That was the 3rd, so I'm getting anxious!


That's what ours said for the bright liner/shadow study and people are just now getting the comps for it and it ended on May 20th...I was thinking that foundation study was going on around the same time, so hopefully it'll be coming soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 13, 2014)

sprinkledonut said:


> I got my 3lb package today!! My blush is in "plum elegance", what shades did everyone else get?


Mine came in Nectar Lace and I love it!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 13, 2014)

Who was in the eye shadow study that ended yesterday? Are we allowed to talk about it?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 13, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Anyone in the C14-178 foundation study get their comp yet? My instructions said comp would be mailed once you sent in the final survey thing... That was the 3rd, so I'm getting anxious!


I got mine today (I'm in Iowa). I got:

Maybelline Master drama eyeliner in vibrant violet and lancome l'extreme mascara in black.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 13, 2014)

rubyim72 said:


> Hi there how do you sign up for the Loreal consumer thing, I registered so now what do I do? Will I get a email saying to take the survey or do I have to go to their website???


I wouldn't wait for them to email you about surveys. I've never gotten an email saying I have a survey... I just stalk their site so I know when a survey comes in.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 13, 2014)

LalaD said:


> Who was in the eye shadow study that ended yesterday? Are we allowed to talk about it?


 I was! I don't know when exactly it is kosher to talk about it. One of the products was one I actually ran out of recently. Score!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 13, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I was! I don't know when exactly it is kosher to talk about it. One of the products was one I actually ran out of recently. Score!


I think it's safe to talk about it now! I really loved the bronze tube eyeshadow!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2014)

Bright eyeliner comp! Color Riche gloss in Orange Tempo and black Telescopic mascara. I was confused for a minute because I'm supposed to test this same lip product for the Allure panel, but that shade wasn't listed as an option, and then I realized that there was more in the envelope. Both are going in the swap stash to be dealt with later (fingers crossed I end up with an Secret Santa exchange partner who wants these sorts of things!).


----------



## Jessica Williams (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know the survey number for the super long survey with the 3 lb packages?


----------



## amorgb (Jun 13, 2014)

For the eyeshadow study that just ended (I was in it too!), we should probably just wait to talk about it more until tomorrow because the survey is still open through the night, but then I would love to know what everyone thought and what the products might be!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2014)

Haven't gotten my 3 lb package, but I had to ask if anyone else is giggling like a 13-year-old boy over the blush "Menage a Trois Glow"?  I get it, there's 3 different pans of blush (/highlighter/bronzer) in the palette, but REALLY, Lancome?

(...and now I googled it and there's also MaT Flush and MaT Kissed...   :laughno:   oh my!)


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jun 13, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I did the cleansing conditioner study that was just before yours and got the same compensation.. I was surprised how much I like the Kiehls scrub.. It doesn't seem like it would be that great but my face is sooooo smooth after!
> 
> What fragrances did you have? I had an apple smell and a tropical/mango type scent (which I hated).


I had apple (which was just ok because of the other ingredients) and EUCALYPTUS (which was DISGUSTING). I found they both had too much 'refreshment' in them (the apple one had mint which actually felt kind of 'burny' on my skin, and the eucalyptus was practically a vicks inhaler!!).... They really need to work on those formulas from a 'customer experience' standpoint. It was NOT good. My questions were all about performance but I could not get past the smell!!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Got my comp for the mega ugly lipstick study. I'm not going to spoiler it because I don't think many people were in it. Garnier daily invigorating scrub and loreal color riche gloss...:in fricking mauve!! Meh. I was hoping for something better for such a horrible lipstick but hey, free is free!


i got the same comp today. the mauve the back! ick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still waiting on my 3 pounder.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jessie-caaaaa said:


> Yep! Just wait for them to email you.


 thank you for answering!


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I wouldn't wait for them to email you about surveys. I've never gotten an email saying I have a survey... I just stalk their site so I know when a survey comes in.


 so will it just pop up on the home screen to take a survey???


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Bright eyeliner comp! Color Riche gloss in Orange Tempo and black Telescopic mascara. I was confused for a minute because I'm supposed to test this same lip product for the Allure panel, but that shade wasn't listed as an option, and then I realized that there was more in the envelope. Both are going in the swap stash to be dealt with later (fingers crossed I end up with an Secret Santa exchange partner who wants these sorts of things!).


I'm supposed to be on that same Allure panel, but haven't received the gloss yet.  I got an email saying I can do my review though.  When did yours come?  

My comp gloss was a coral color.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

How do you get a panelist id? I registered but never received a panelist id..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 13, 2014)

rubyim72 said:


> How do you get a panelist id? I registered but never received a panelist id..


It took them a day or two to email one to me. It will be coming in your email though.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

amorgb said:


> For the eyeshadow study that just ended (I was in it too!), we should probably just wait to talk about it more until tomorrow because the survey is still open through the night, but then I would love to know what everyone thought and what the products might be!
> 
> Hi sorry for bothering you but how can I take that survey?


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It took them a day or two to email one to me. It will be coming in your email though.


 alright thanks


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 13, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I'm supposed to be on that same Allure panel, but haven't received the gloss yet.  I got an email saying I can do my review though.  When did yours come?
> 
> My comp gloss was a coral color.


I'm in the Allure lipstick/gloss test too. According to UPS mychoice my product should be here the 17th.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my (what i am now calling UD 24/7 shadow pencil test) comp and got the Telescopic Carbon Black and  Extraordinare in Coral Encore, reminds me of the much more expensive versions of this type of lip product


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I'm supposed to be on that same Allure panel, but haven't received the gloss yet.  I got an email saying I can do my review though.  When did yours come?
> 
> My comp gloss was a coral color.


Oh, I'm still waiting on the Allure gloss!  I have something on UPS MyChoice showing as coming from Mercury Print Prod (ready for pickup, not in the hands of UPS yet), but I think that's something else.  I don't know what (looking over my expected package list, there's not really anything that looks like it would be coming to me from a printing house aside from a couple of Kickstarter things that aren't supposed to be done until July, and they're supposed to be sent by the campaign, not a printer), but I don't think it's this (they don't appear to be affiliated with any magazine whatsoever).


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 13, 2014)

@@meaganola That's what mine says on UPS My Choice.  It is the Allure gloss.  Click the tracking number and it should show To:*C/O ALLURE BEAUTY ENTHUSIAST* and then your name.  Mine is supposed to be delivered Monday but still says order processed awaiting pickup.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 14, 2014)

rubyim72 said:


> amorgb said:
> 
> 
> > For the eyeshadow study that just ended (I was in it too!), we should probably just wait to talk about it more until tomorrow because the survey is still open through the night, but then I would love to know what everyone thought and what the products might be!
> ...


No bother at all!  They should have emailed it to you already.  You might want to email them if you were in the study and never got an email.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 14, 2014)

DQ'd on the pre-qal survey, that's all I ever seem to post.

Can't wait to post I got something in the mail one day.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 14, 2014)

onegreatsmile said:


> I had apple (which was just ok because of the other ingredients) and EUCALYPTUS (which was DISGUSTING). I found they both had too much 'refreshment' in them (the apple one had mint which actually felt kind of 'burny' on my skin, and the eucalyptus was practically a vicks inhaler!!).... They really need to work on those formulas from a 'customer experience' standpoint. It was NOT good. My questions were all about performance but I could not get past the smell!!


Hmmm maybe it's eucalyptus that I got. It had a strong refreshment as you said.. I pegged it as a weird mango or tropical smell haha it made my hair awful though, not clean and tangles. Yuck.

The apple made my bang/crown area dirty but the rest of my hair was soft.. I've used it since the study- normal shampoo in my crown area and the conditioning cleanser for everywhere else.


----------



## Stitchie (Jun 14, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My comp for the bright eyeliner/shadow. I wasn't even going to open the gloss, but I gave it a try after reading other posts. Yep. I really like it! It isn't really orangey on me. And it smells nice and fruity. It was a little creepy coming without packaging though.


I received my comp for the same study yesterday too! Exactly the same as yours =)

The gloss smells so yummy!


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 14, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Got my (what i am now calling UD 24/7 shadow pencil test) comp and got the Telescopic Carbon Black and  Extraordinare in Coral Encore, reminds me of the much more expensive versions of this type of lip product


You are so right calling it that!  My test product matches my UD nail polish in Vice, right down to the glitter that goes on and on and on.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm actually super excited!  I should be getting my 3 lb package sometime (I haven't gotten tracking so I am not sure when), the concealer comp, and my mom just qualified for a mascara study and she usually lets me have her comps at the end : )


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 14, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> I'm actually super excited!  I should be getting my 3 lb package sometime (I haven't gotten tracking so I am not sure when), the concealer comp, and my mom just qualified for a mascara study and she usually lets me have her comps at the end : ) how long did it take for them to give you are panelist id and password?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kelli said:


> That's what ours said for the bright liner/shadow study and people are just now getting the comps for it and it ended on May 20th...I was thinking that foundation study was going on around the same time, so hopefully it'll be coming soon.


Thanks! I figured I'd still be waiting awhile... But I just wanna know what I got! Lol. I'm so impatient!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I think it's safe to talk about it now! I really loved the bronze tube eyeshadow!


Meee too! I loved it! Wasn't very fond of the small round one. I don't think it applied that well, and it didn't last all day. I'd love to know what the tube one was!


----------



## amorgb (Jun 14, 2014)

LalaD said:


> Meee too! I loved it! Wasn't very fond of the small round one. I don't think it applied that well, and it didn't last all day. I'd love to know what the tube one was!


I definitely agree about the small powder one.  I really wanted to like it, but it only lasted a few hours, which made me sad.  But I think by using the two together I could still enjoy it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 14, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I definitely agree about the small powder one. I really wanted to like it, but it only lasted a few hours, which made me sad. But I think by using the two together I could still enjoy it.


The liquid eyeshadow was awesome! I also wish the powder lasted longer. The color of the powder is gorgeous.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 14, 2014)

I never would have bought the liquid eyeshadow on my own, but I was super surprised with how well it wore! I agree about the powder; the color was lovely but it just didn't last on me.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 14, 2014)

Just signed up. Here's hoping I can get some neat products to test!


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 14, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Just signed up. Here's hoping I can get some neat products to test!


Could you let me know when you get your panelist Id I waited 2 days still haven't gotten it


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 15, 2014)

beautyaddict64 said:


> Could you let me know when you get your panelist Id I waited 2 days still haven't gotten it


I personally didn't wait more than a couple days, but I've heard some people waited a couple weeks before they got theirs. Also, keep in mind they have normal business hours. You most likely won't hear from them on evenings and weekends.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 15, 2014)

I signed up and haven't heard back either


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't believe they work over the weekend.  Also, I have yet to qualify for a test, so it may be a while.  I did get a huge survey and supposedly I am getting a huge comp for it, but I haven't seen it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 15, 2014)

I waited 2 weeks for mine, but that was over a year ago.  And it was in my junk mail folder, so keep an eye on that too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2014)

Mascara study C14-250 begins today! Remember to break open that first test product! :sunshine:


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 15, 2014)

I had totally different results for the eyeshadow study!  The powder (306) stayed on me until bed and the creme wore off in hours.  I wonder if it has to do with skin type or products used.  I use an oily BB (Missha Perfect Cover) so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  However, it was probably the first liquid shadow I've used that didn't crease.  If anyone knows what it is feel free to let me in o it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 15, 2014)

Got my comp for the recent foundation study I was in! loreal voluminous original mascara and Lancôme le crayon kohl in black coffee.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 15, 2014)

I was recently in a pressed powder study (ended first week of June, with two pressed powders that you used for four days each). Anyone know what the second powder was? Black rounded compact?


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 15, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Got my comp for the recent foundation study I was in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same comp! But I think it was for the nail survey since I was never in a foundation study so look forward to comp for it soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kirstenholly (Jun 15, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I was recently in a pressed powder study (ended first week of June, with two pressed powders that you used for four days each). Anyone know what the second powder was? Black rounded compact?


I was in the same study! I absolutely LOVE that powder ( the one in the black rounded compact) It's become a staple in my daily makeup routine! I really want to find out what it is... I've google image searched the compact description like crazy but haven't found anything that looks similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 15, 2014)

@@beautyaddict64 I'll be sure to post here whenever I get the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Meanwhile I signed up for Pink Panel, Influenster, Glamspotters, Bzzagent, and Swagbucks. I'm pretty busy filling out surveys. Took one for Pink Panel that enters you for a chance to win a Pixi Beauty basket valued over $100! Pixi is my fave, but I usually can't afford it so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 15, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> I was in the same study! I absolutely LOVE that powder ( the one in the black rounded compact) It's become a staple in my daily makeup routine! I really want to find out what it is... I've google image searched the compact description like crazy but haven't found anything that looks similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/quote
> 
> Same here I looked at lancome and loreal products and it doesn't seem to be either. I'm using it daily, it's my exact shade!


----------



## greenmtx (Jun 15, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I had totally different results for the eyeshadow study!  The powder (306) stayed on me until bed and the creme wore off in hours.  I wonder if it has to do with skin type or products used.  I use an oily BB (Missha Perfect Cover) so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  However, it was probably the first liquid shadow I've used that didn't crease.  If anyone knows what it is feel free to let me in o it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the same experience with the powder lasting all day and the creme wearing off quickly.  I loved both colors though!  If anyone knows what the powder was please let me know.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 15, 2014)

greenmtx said:


> I had the same experience with the powder lasting all day and the creme wearing off quickly. I loved both colors though! If anyone knows what the powder was please let me know.


I'll pm you!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 15, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> kirstenholly said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the same study! I absolutely LOVE that powder ( the one in the black rounded compact) It's become a staple in my daily makeup routine! I really want to find out what it is... I've google image searched the compact description like crazy but haven't found anything that looks similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/quote
> ...


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 16, 2014)

*After it's over*, could any of you super sleuths help me figure out what kind of mascara this is? For the on-going study right now.  I've never used one that I liked this much! Love love love it! I want to buy them forevermore.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 16, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> *After it's over*, could any of you super sleuths help me figure out what kind of mascara this is? For the on-going study right now.  I've never used one that I liked this much! Love love love it! I want to buy them forevermore.


Me too. I'm pretty sure I know what it is though. Let's come back to this in a couple of weeks. It's so hard not to talk about it. SO HARD. I won't do it, but it's hard.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm asking here because this is where I've seen people talk about the UPS MyChoice thing, but does FedEx have anything similar? I've looked around their site and not found anything that looks promising. Sometimes I sign up for studies that tell me they're going to send something in a sort of week long window, and it would be nice to know if something has been shipped or not, in case I want to go away for a day or a weekend or whatever. They never seem to email me tracking codes.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 16, 2014)

If there's anyone that love to try out foundations but rarely qualifies for the loreal studies I found that clicksresearch.com is also a great place. I just signed up maybe a month ago and I am in a study for next month testing long wear foundation for two weeks.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 16, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> If there's anyone that love to try out foundations but rarely qualifies for the loreal studies I found that clicksresearch.com is also a great place. I just signed up maybe a month ago and I am in a study for next month testing long wear foundation for two weeks.


I'll look into that!!

I also feel much better now because I emailed L'Oreal and confirmed that I'm on the list for the super long survey comp.


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 16, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm asking here because this is where I've seen people talk about the UPS MyChoice thing, but does FedEx have anything similar? I've looked around their site and not found anything that looks promising. Sometimes I sign up for studies that tell me they're going to send something in a sort of week long window, and it would be nice to know if something has been shipped or not, in case I want to go away for a day or a weekend or whatever. They never seem to email me tracking codes.


Yes. When you sign up for a FedEx account, they have something called delivery manager.  It sends me emails and stuff just like the UPS my choice.  And they both have apps.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 16, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> Yes. When you sign up for a FedEx account, they have something called delivery manager.  It sends me emails and stuff just like the UPS my choice.  And they both have apps.


Thanks!

ETA: I just signed up, and it's FedEx Delivery Manager, in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 16, 2014)

I got my mail today and still no bright liner/shadow comp. I'm hoping it comes soon since so many have gotten theirs already.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 16, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> If there's anyone that love to try out foundations but rarely qualifies for the loreal studies I found that clicksresearch.com is also a great place. I just signed up maybe a month ago and I am in a study for next month testing long wear foundation for two weeks.


I signed up for that, seems great! Can't wait... The whole 300-something question survey tho...


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 16, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> If there's anyone that love to try out foundations but rarely qualifies for the loreal studies I found that clicksresearch.com is also a great place. I just signed up maybe a month ago and I am in a study for next month testing long wear foundation for two weeks.


Do you have to check that frequently, or do they email you for studies?


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 16, 2014)

Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 16, 2014)

@@beautyaddict64

I got my response from the test panel with my ID. Just letting you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 16, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


I haven't gotten mine yet.  It's on my UPS My Choice calender with a delivery date of 6/18.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 16, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


Mine still has not moved either.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 16, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@beautyaddict64
> 
> I got my response from the test panel with my ID. Just letting you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I got mine to thank you for the heads up!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmm I took the survey and at the end it said I was getting a comp, but there is nothing at all in my UPS My Choice.

Also, My survey wasn't long at all? I did it on my phone and had no problems with it. Maybe I should have emailed them.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 16, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


quite a few people have rec'd theirs!  mine hasn't updated since the label was created on the 21st!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 16, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@beautyaddict64
> 
> I got my response from the test panel with my ID. Just letting you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine too !!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 16, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Hmm I took the survey and at the end it said I was getting a comp, but there is nothing at all in my UPS My Choice.
> 
> Also, My survey wasn't long at all? I did it on my phone and had no problems with it. Maybe I should have emailed them.


I'm the exact same way.  I'm going to wait a little while before I email them though, because I usually just get my comps a little later than everyone else.


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 16, 2014)

I haven't recieved my 3lb yet, but I hope I get the same as everyone else! That body lotion looks luxurious.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm receiving my 3lber tomorrow! It's currently in the main UPS hub in Houston.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone know what the study number for the 3 lb comp was?


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 16, 2014)

Nifty. I'm getting my first epilator tomorrow so I hope I get my pretties at the same time to make up for the pain. Lol


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Do you have to check that frequently, or do they email you for studies?


This one will actually email you.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 16, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


I haven't, but I emailed them to confirm I'm on the list and they said that they have thousands to send out, and so far only hundreds have been.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 16, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> This one will actually email you.


 They will send emails if they don't have enough qualifying participants. I've received a few. It is still better to check the site for surveys daily though since the studies tend to fill fairly quickly.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 16, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> Did anyone not received that 3 lb comp yet?  I had a label created via UPS My Choice but no movement...


Same here.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally I have movement on the 3 lber!  Funny thing though...it's not showing up on my calendar yet, but if I go to my ship history and click the tracking link it has an Origin scan and a delivery date of Wednesday.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 16, 2014)

Its moving! Its moving! It says it will be here Friday!


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 16, 2014)

For those on the West Coast, please let us know when you'll be receiving yours!

I have a love-hate relationship with the anticipation from waiting for the mailman


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 17, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> For those on the West Coast, please let us know when you'll be receiving yours!
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with the anticipation from waiting for the mailman


----------



## wadedl (Jun 17, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I know that feeling! We get everything a week later than everyone else. Someone on here from Washington State said theirs is expected to be delivered on Wednesday, I'm from the CA Bay Area so I'm hoping for it then too. But I don't have an ups my choice account so I can't be sure. By the end of this week for sure, I'd guess!


I am in San Diego and UPS says Friday.


----------



## nmango (Jun 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Hmm I took the survey and at the end it said I was getting a comp, but there is nothing at all in my UPS My Choice.
> 
> Also, My survey wasn't long at all? I did it on my phone and had no problems with it. Maybe I should have emailed them.


yup i don't remember ever taking a super long survey either ..would've never thought I'd be one who should be expecting the 3lb package until i looked through the screenshots on my computer and found my completed survey confirmation. and same as you- nothing in ups my choice

If it helps anyone, I'm in SD


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 17, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I know that feeling! We get everything a week later than everyone else. Someone on here from Washington State said theirs is expected to be delivered on Wednesday, I'm from the CA Bay Area so I'm hoping for it then too. But I don't have an ups my choice account so I can't be sure. By the end of this week for sure, I'd guess!


I'm actually in the same area! Let me know if you recieve anything in the mail and I'll let you know if I do before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm literally obsessed with checking this forum for updates


----------



## Krystan (Jun 17, 2014)

My 3 pounder is in transit and should arrive Monday of next week. In case anyone else wants to see if theirs has shipped out yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 17, 2014)

My 3 pounder is out for delivery!!!  A day early!!!!  Too bad I'm at work for the next 8 hours.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 17, 2014)

Still no label for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 17, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Still no label for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2014)

I got my comp for the bright liner/shadow study. The color of my liquid lipstick is "Nude Ballet", luckily it seems to be a nice pink nude shade, not a fleshy nude shade. Excited to try the mascara, since I have tried (and liked) others in the Telescopic line.


----------



## EmiB (Jun 17, 2014)

No label for me either... My survey was kind of short, so I don't know if I will be getting anything...



Justine1988 said:


> Still no label for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 17, 2014)

EmiB said:


> No label for me either... My survey was kind of short, so I don't know if I will be getting anything...


If you had a short survey then that must be a different one! The one I know the 3lb people are talking about was insanely long! Even if you only put in 1 brand for each section it was still a good 20 minute survey!!


----------



## nmango (Jun 17, 2014)

EmiB said:


> No label for me either... My survey was kind of short, so I don't know if I will be getting anything...





KeepOnSingin said:


> If you had a short survey then that must be a different one! The one I know the 3lb people are talking about was insanely long! Even if you only put in 1 brand for each section it was still a good 20 minute survey!!


I don't remember an insanely long survey so mine must have been pretty short. Rest assured, it is still the same one. Perhaps we get something smaller since our survey was shorter...

But I have a screenshot of completion of ARCS Cosmetic/Skincare/Hair survey #5243. So I definitely took the survey...and it was definitely not insanely long for me


----------



## EmiB (Jun 17, 2014)

nmango said:


> I don't remember an insanely long survey so mine must have been pretty short. Rest assured, it is still the same one. Perhaps we get something smaller since our survey was shorter...
> 
> But I have a screenshot of completion of ARCS Cosmetic/Skincare/Hair survey #5243. So I definitely took the survey...and it was definitely not insanely long for me


Yes, same here and in the end was mentioned gift compensation


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 17, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I know that feeling! We get everything a week later than everyone else. Someone on here from Washington State said theirs is expected to be delivered on Wednesday, I'm from the CA Bay Area so I'm hoping for it then too. But I don't have an ups my choice account so I can't be sure. By the end of this week for sure, I'd guess!


That was me and it still is on track for delivery tomorrow! I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2014)

That survey was realllly long for me, even though I cut brands way back to just my favorites.  Plus I had to do it like 5 times...


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 17, 2014)

meggpi said:


> That survey was realllly long for me, even though I cut brands way back to just my favorites.  Plus I had to do it like 5 times...


me too!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 17, 2014)

I remember someone saying they take the long survey multiple times and the final time they took the survey it was really short. I think they did that as a courtesy to the people who kept trying and it kept crashing.


----------



## lindzebra (Jun 17, 2014)

nmango said:


> I don't remember an insanely long survey so mine must have been pretty short. Rest assured, it is still the same one. Perhaps we get something smaller since our survey was shorter...
> 
> But I have a screenshot of completion of ARCS Cosmetic/Skincare/Hair survey #5243. So I definitely took the survey...and it was definitely not insanely long for me


I took the same one. I emailed them about it to make sure I was on the compensation list, but no answer.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 17, 2014)

Has anyone had their shipping label for the 3 lb comp disappear. I could see that it was made for the longest time, but now I can't even see that. Not sure if it's because it's been so long.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 17, 2014)

Guess what showed up at my door today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's right ladies! My 3lb comp! I wasn't expecting it at all since my UPS never even showed a label had been created!!

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## vem7 (Jun 18, 2014)

I just checked UPS and I have an update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine finally shipped today and I should receive it on the 24th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Guess what showed up at my door today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That's right ladies! My 3lb comp! I wasn't expecting it at all since my UPS never even showed a label had been created!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!


YAY I hope mine randomly shows up too!


----------



## nmango (Jun 18, 2014)

Btw y'all should be able to track on UPS by reference for shipments to your zip : STLU-133T 5064435

Ugh I checked for my city (and I live in a pretttyy smallll city...) and one was delivered today....and I didn't get anything. I wonder if UPS screwed up -__- I guess off to email loreal now...


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 18, 2014)

My 3lb box is set to be delivered today. The strange thing is that the label randomly popped up on UPS over the weekend when I was checking on another package but would only show up on the mobile site, it then randomly dropped off the list and then just showed back up saying it's being delivered today with my other package but I had a notification email for the other package yesterday but not this one! I've never had anything like this happen before and UPS is at my house at least once a week(yes I know the driver by name!).

So if your label isn't showing up try checking on it on the mobile site and if it disappears or never shows up its most likely still coming.

Oh and the print date of my label changed twice to, it said May 21st and May 23rd if you want to calendar check UPS My Choice try for the end of May!


----------



## NrthrnStar (Jun 18, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> My 3lb box is set to be delivered today. The strange thing is that the label randomly popped up on UPS over the weekend when I was checking on another package but would only show up on the mobile site, it then randomly dropped off the list and then just showed back up saying it's being delivered today with my other package but I had a notification email for the other package yesterday but not this one! I've never had anything like this happen before and UPS is at my house at least once a week(yes I know the driver by name!).
> 
> So if your label isn't showing up try checking on it on the mobile site and if it disappears or never shows up its most likely still coming.
> 
> Oh and the print date of my label changed twice to, it said May 21st and May 23rd if you want to calendar check UPS My Choice try for the end of May!


Mine is suppose to be delivered today also.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine showed up and the blush was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally bummed, that's what I wanted the most! No room to complain because it was free, so I'm just going to be grateful for the other stuff and brush a little blush powder on my cheek every now and then. :/


----------



## ChemLady (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Mine showed up and the blush was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally bummed, that's what I wanted the most! No room to complain because it was free, so I'm just going to be grateful for the other stuff and brush a little blush powder on my cheek every now and then. :/


Maybe you can save it with a little rubbing alcohol? I've done that with a few eyeshadows before and it made then usable again (just not as good as they were before appearance wise).


----------



## Squidling (Jun 18, 2014)

Is anyone else doing the mascara test this week? This will be my first product test after well over a year of survey taking and wishing, haha. What's the scoop with compensation? What do they normally send?


----------



## button6004 (Jun 18, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Is anyone else doing the mascara test this week? This will be my first product test after well over a year of survey taking and wishing, haha. What's the scoop with compensation? What do they normally send?


I am doing the mascara test too! Its also my first one. 

I could tell just from opening the sample what it was.  No matter how much black tape you put on the outside, there's only one kind of mascara with this specific coloring to the container.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Is anyone else doing the mascara test this week? This will be my first product test after well over a year of survey taking and wishing, haha. What's the scoop with compensation? What do they normally send?


My first one too, I also signed up a year ago.


----------



## narysh (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, guys,

I do not know if anyone is having a similar problem. My package for STLU-133T 5064435 completion has been lingering for about a month now with "label created". I checked its status this morning and it changed to "The sender has voided the UPS tracking number created for this shipment. UPS does not have possession of this shipment." This does not look good.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 18, 2014)

My 3 pound compensation box is out for delivery today! So excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 18, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Is anyone else doing the mascara test this week? This will be my first product test after well over a year of survey taking and wishing, haha. What's the scoop with compensation? What do they normally send?


Wait there's a survey? I have been constantly checking the website and have yet to take one :/


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 18, 2014)

My three pound box showed up sometime last week (not sure when, I was out of town- roommate grabbed it for me)- and I have UPS my choice and it never showed up on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the comp though! The bronzer/highlighter/blush trio in Plum Elegance is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Is anyone else doing the mascara test this week? This will be my first product test after well over a year of survey taking and wishing, haha. What's the scoop with compensation? What do they normally send?


I've done 3 studies and two of them the comps were a mascara and a lip product (one a baby lips &amp; one a liquid lipstick). The other one I did I think my comp was a facial cleanser and an eyeliner or mascara I think.

I think the mascara and lip product is pretty standard, especially if you are testing a drugstore product, but there really is no set items. It is pretty random.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 18, 2014)

I got my 3 lbs. comp yesterday!  This is probably my best comp yet!  I have been wanting to try Hypnose mascara for a long time because my mom uses and loves it so I was super excited to get one.  My blush palette is Plum Elegance, it's really pretty but not very plummy in my opinion.  I used it this morning though and it looks gorgeous on.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm doing the mascara test now too!  I know what the first one is, for me it was the brush shape that was a dead giveaway.  Still, I love it and I'm pretty thrilled for a free full-size tube of it!  I'm excited to test the next one as well and see how they compare.

Still no movement on my 3 lb package... oh well, it'll get here when it gets here.  I'm probably most looking forward to the blush palette!  Also, for the mascara comp, is it too much to ask that there NOT be a mascara in there?  LOL it would just be kinda weird for them to say "Thanks for testing mascara.... Here's some more mascara!" (of course, I'll happily take it if that's what we get, but it just seems silly)


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm doing the mascara test now too!  I know what the first one is, for me it was the brush shape that was a dead giveaway.  Still, I love it and I'm pretty thrilled for a free full-size tube of it!  I'm excited to test the next one as well and see how they compare.
> 
> Still no movement on my 3 lb package... oh well, it'll get here when it gets here.  I'm probably most looking forward to the blush palette!  Also, for the mascara comp, is it too much to ask that there NOT be a mascara in there?  LOL it would just be kinda weird for them to say "Thanks for testing mascara.... Here's some more mascara!" (of course, I'll happily take it if that's what we get, but it just seems silly)


Yeah, my first one is just in a plain black tube with no tape on it, but the shape of the tube and the brush are pretty recognizable. I don't know what the second one is, though.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

And a general question, because I'm very curious about how this whole thing works: how are they able to get a hold of other company's unlabeled products to distribute for testing? How do they have access to them? Can they just buy them directly from the supplier/manufacturer? Because from what I understand, there isn't really exclusivity for cosmetic products from suppliers, many of which make stuff for all sorts of different companies. (Like how eyeliner pencils that say "Made in Germany" or Italy tend to be pretty much the same, regardless of brand.)


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 18, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> And a general question, because I'm very curious about how this whole thing works: how are they able to get a hold of other company's unlabeled products to distribute for testing? How do they have access to them? Can they just buy them directly from the supplier/manufacturer? Because from what I understand, there isn't really exclusivity for cosmetic products from suppliers, many of which make stuff for all sorts of different companies. (Like how eyeliner pencils that say "Made in Germany" or Italy tend to be pretty much the same, regardless of brand.)


If I understand correctly, Loreal is actually the largest cosmetic company. They are the parent company to a TON of cosmetic/skin care/hair care lines. So they are testing out mostly their own products.

I don't believe Covergirl is one of their daughter companies, though and I have tested a CG powder before It could be possible they have some kind of agreement in testing/comparing/etc each others' products.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> If I understand correctly, Loreal is actually the largest cosmetic company. They are the parent company to a TON of cosmetic/skin care/hair care lines. So they are testing out mostly their own products.
> 
> I don't believe Covergirl is one of their daughter companies, though and I have tested a CG powder before It could be possible they have some kind of agreement in testing/comparing/etc each others' products.


Oh yes, that's what I mean: brands that are not under the L'Oreal umbrella. I'm familiar with those. But other people here have mentioned them sending non-L'Oreal (corporation) brands, and that's what I was curious about. Maybe an agreement then, if companies thought it was mutually beneficial. Interesting.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/try-makeup-genius-an-incredible-magic-mirror-that-lets-89058754419.html

Saw this today... Loreal app to see how makeup would look on you


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like we may be getting some NYX to test out soon -- Loreal is buying them! http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/06/18/us-l-oreal-nyx-cosmetics-idUKKBN0ET20B20140618


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 18, 2014)

My 3lb box just arrived and is pretty much the same as everyone else.  I got the toner, exfoliating face wash and 5 sec blur just like everyone else.  My blush palette was in Menage A Trois Glow, and my Creme de Corps is the all over body moisturizer(the shorter bottle) and my mascara is L'Extreme.  Wish they had sent different boxes based on your skin type since the toner and face wash won't work for my dry skin but since they're free not going to complain.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought they were really stepping it up when I received the unprinted competitor brand mascara for the previous mascara study. Usually items are wrapped up in tape like it was mentioned. Maybe it was a mutual understanding between the two companies for the unmarked tubes? I know the tube that I tested from the other company has comparison claims right on the box.



Justine1988 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/try-makeup-genius-an-incredible-magic-mirror-that-lets-89058754419.html
> 
> Saw this today... Loreal app to see how makeup would look on you


The app is quite amusing, I showed it to my daughter and she ran to her iPad to show it to her cousin immediately


----------



## NrthrnStar (Jun 18, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> My 3lb box just arrived and is pretty much the same as everyone else.  I got the toner, exfoliating face wash and 5 sec blur just like everyone else.  My blush palette was in Menage A Trois Glow, and my Creme de Corps is the all over body moisturizer(the shorter bottle) and my mascara is L'Extreme.  Wish they had sent different boxes based on your skin type since the toner and face wash won't work for my dry skin but since they're free not going to complain.


Got the same items as you but my blush was Peche Savvy which I have gotten before and was hoping for the one you got, oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 18, 2014)

Semi-related. Just saw L'oreal bought NYX. Interesting because maybe we could see some NYX products in testing. 

Oops! Had the page up too long and did not see that this was already posted in the meantime. My bad!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 18, 2014)

My test sample A is definitely a competitor's brand.  It is wrapped in tape, but when I opened it I could see the color of the bottle and lid. 

Can I ask a dumb question? What do we do with the mascaras after the test weeks? It wasnt in the paper that came with it- do we have to mail them back or do we get to keep them?


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2014)

button6004 said:


> My test sample A is definitely a competitor's brand.  It is wrapped in tape, but when I opened it I could see the color of the bottle and lid.
> 
> Can I ask a dumb question? What do we do with the mascaras after the test weeks? It wasnt in the paper that came with it- do we have to mail them back or do we get to keep them?


I finished on recently and they said to discard it at the end. Which I will do in 3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They have never asked for anything I have tested back but every once in a while they want it mailed back.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 18, 2014)

@@button6004 You keep them.  I had an 11 or 12 week(can't remember) mascara test a few years ago where I used a different mascara each week and I got to keep them all!  If only most of them hadn't been so terrible.  I kept 2 and tossed the rest.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 18, 2014)

The L'Oreal App is fun!  I was having a great time trying on different "looks" and snapping selfies (hehehe).  It works really well, beyond any app I've tried before.  Of course if you move too fast the makeup has to chase your face across the screen, and that's hilarious too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone else who is a home tester only gt emailed about a study at the center in NJ?

I thought that was rather odd.

Oh, and I forgot to tell you guys what color my blush palette from the 3lb is...it's Framboise Flirt. And my mascara is the Definicils which I'm super stoked about because I got that same mascara as a comp a month or two ago and I LOVE it!!


----------



## emvee (Jun 18, 2014)

I just read on the Reuters website that Loreal is buying NYX.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 18, 2014)

My 3 lber was just delivered and from what I'm seeing they're sending variations on 3 of the items.  I received...

Garnier 5 Sec Blur

Garnier Balancing Daily Exfoliator for Combo skin (Grapefruit &amp; Pomegranate)

L'Oreal Hydraclear Toner

Kiehl's Creme de Corps All Over Body Moisturizer (the short, fat bottle) *variation

Lancome L'Extreme mascara (I am *in love* with the shape of this tube) *variation

Lancome Blush Subtil palette in Menage a Trois Kissed (2 blushes and a highlighter) *variation

Best.Comp.Ever.  :wub:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 18, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> My 3 lber was just delivered and from what I'm seeing they're sending variations on 3 of the items.  I received...
> 
> Garnier 5 Sec Blur
> 
> ...


I looked up the L'Extreme mascara because it's one I wasn't familiar with, and I too love the bottle! But it doesn't seem like a mascara I'd like all that much because my lashes don't need any help in the length department...not that they need any help anywhere really tough, to be honest. In fact, just the other day my sister asked me if I was wearing mascara...and I had literally nothing on my face whatsoever! Yes...that's how intense my natural lashes are lol.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 18, 2014)

I just checked my UPS and mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!! YAY!!

I'll chime in with my variations when it gets here!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

The first survey for the mascara study is IN YOUR EMAIL (Not the consumer testing site!)  Be sure to complete it by the end of the day!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

I emailed L'oreal on the big 3 pound comp - this is their reply (as it has been  6 weeks..)



> [SIZE=11pt]Our first set of compensation was mailed  on June 11th and we are sending out compensation every day since. Unfortunately, we have over 3 thousand to send out and we just hit the 6weeks after completing the Survey today. It should have read 8-10 weeks…you should be receiving compensation within the next couple of weeks.[/SIZE]


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there a place to find their email address?

I could only find a web page contact form.

I contacted them that way but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

MY 3 LB COMP IS IN TRANSIT!  AND SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TOMORROW!!!  I'M SO EXCITED.

Ahem.  Just a little excited.  (omg fun stuff to play with!  Really hoping for a pretty blush palette!)


----------



## Squidling (Jun 19, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Yeah, my first one is just in a plain black tube with no tape on it, but the shape of the tube and the brush are pretty recognizable. I don't know what the second one is, though.


I def. know what mascara "A" is. It's my go-to, so I'm glad to have a spare, haha! Bother of mine had tape, but they didn't tape the screw top and the color was a dead give-away. Either way, I enter into this with an open mind and open lashes :-D


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Is there a place to find their email address?
> 
> I could only find a web page contact form.
> 
> I contacted them that way but haven't heard back yet.


I used [email protected]

BTW - MY PACKAGE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY!!  WOO-HOO!!  soo excited.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm super late to the game on this, but is the 3lb compensation for the survey that kept crashing?  It asked whether you used hair, skin and makeup products and you had to list each item and brand you use.  OR I seem to recall there being another, longer survey that happened right around that same time that I didn't do.  Am I making this up or is the 3lb comp from the survey I am thinking of?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I'm super late to the game on this, but is the 3lb compensation for the survey that kept crashing?  It asked whether you used hair, skin and makeup products and you had to list each item and brand you use.  OR I seem to recall there being another, longer survey that happened right around that same time that I didn't do.  Am I making this up or is the 3lb comp from the survey I am thinking of?


yes, as this is the only thing that I "qualified" from L'oreal.


----------



## narysh (Jun 19, 2014)

I have received my 3lb pounder. No UPS Choice notification. My blush variation is in Framboise Flirt. It has got really flattering shades. The contour shade works great as a bronzer.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 19, 2014)

My 3lb package was delivered yesterday, only apparently I was supposed to be there to sign for it? Weird. Hopefully I'll get it today, I left my signature on the slip. I'm antsy to see it!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, as this is the only thing that I "qualified" from L'oreal.


Hmm thank you! I would be delighted to get a surprise comp on my doorstep this week...it's been a difficult week.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my 3 pound compensation yesterday. It was there when I got home from work. I got everything the same as everyone else is getting. The blush palette was in Menage A Trois Glow and it is beautiful. Giggly name, but really a beautiful palette. I am looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 19, 2014)

narysh said:


> I have received my 3lb pounder. No UPS Choice notification. My blush variation is in Framboise Flirt. It has got really flattering shades. The contour shade works great as a bronzer.


Hoping for this to happen to me! Soon as I hear something is on it's way, I obsess over it until it shows up.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got my 3 pounder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with it, but I'm a little bit confused because I got all the same things everyone else got, but they forgot the blush.  I mean it's still a box full of free stuff, but the blush was what I was most excited about


----------



## wadedl (Jun 19, 2014)

I got into a study starting on the 30th. 5 products!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 19, 2014)

One hour and four minutes until I can leave work to go home and see what's in my box. Not that I'm counting, or anything...


----------



## bagwell08 (Jun 19, 2014)

I finally qualified for a study! woo hoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 19, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> I finally qualified for a study! woo hoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was SO close to this one. Ugh. I picked the wrong answer (as in I input the option that doesn't apply to me) and clicked next too quickly and got DQ'd.

Ugh. I am PISSED!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 19, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I was SO close to this one. Ugh. I picked the wrong answer (as in I input the option that doesn't apply to me) and clicked next too quickly and got DQ'd.
> 
> Ugh. I am PISSED!


Once I made it all the way through a survey and accidentally said I wasn't interested and didn't want to do it. -__-; You can imagine I was yelling at the screen. lol

No survey for me, probably too close to my last test. Good luck ladies, 5 items sounds like it might be a long study with good comp!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Once I made it all the way through a survey and accidentally said I wasn't interested and didn't want to do it. -__-; You can imagine I was yelling at the screen. lol
> 
> No survey for me, probably too close to my last test. Good luck ladies, 5 items sounds like it might be a long study with good comp!


That's awful lol! I yelled at my screen for a good few minutes, I knew this was the last actual "screening" question. From what I can tell the comp should be good for this one!

Oh well! I don't need more of said product. I already own two of it lol. I think I'd rather test a face product or skincare item anyways!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 19, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> That's awful lol! I yelled at my screen for a good few minutes, I knew this was the last actual "screening" question. From what I can tell the comp should be good for this one!
> 
> Oh well! I don't need more of said product. I already own two of it lol. I think I'd rather test a face product or skincare item anyways!


I am actually sad that I am getting 5 of said product when  I have so many of them waiting to be opened!!!! lol  Now I have to wait even longer!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 19, 2014)

the wait is over! just got my 3 lb comp minutes ago! i'm happy! also just qualified for a study! very exciting stuff after a long workday.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 19, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I am actually sad that I am getting 5 of said product when I have so many of them waiting to be opened!!!! lol Now I have to wait even longer!


If you need someone to take them off your hands, I'm here lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone in Cali get their comp yet? I


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone starting the foundation study today? My products not here yet, should get delivered today.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 19, 2014)

Man! I got SOOO close and then DQ'ed!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG - I finally qualified for a STUDY!!!  WOOT!

it is the C14-254 Mascara study - five test products over the course of a couple of weeks.  So excited to try this out!


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 19, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Anyone in Cali get their comp yet? I


Not yet. Someone said that they would be receiving their comp on Friday for San Diego


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I finally qualified for a STUDY!!! WOOT!
> 
> it is the C14-254 Mascara study - five test products over the course of a couple of weeks. So excited to try this out!


Me too. The whole time I kept going on and on about when I'm getting disqualified and I didn't. This time I used my second favorite mascara instead of the usual that I had been inputting. I cannot wait to try them out and see what the comp will be when it's over.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I finally qualified for a STUDY!!!  WOOT!
> 
> it is the C14-254 Mascara study - five test products over the course of a couple of weeks.  So excited to try this out!



Was there a study today?


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have been checking the website constantly and still haven't seen a study available do I have to qualify before even taking one? I'm so confused why I don't see any studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 19, 2014)

beautyaddict64 said:


> I have been checking the website constantly and still haven't seen a study available do I have to qualify before even taking one? I'm so confused why I don't see any studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sometimes, things like age disqualify you before you even get a survey. As an old fogey, that seems to happen to me often.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jun 19, 2014)

TheDivineMsd said:


> Sometimes, things like age disqualify you before you even get a survey. As an old fogey, that seems to happen to me often.



Ohhh I see thank you for replying.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 19, 2014)

beautyaddict64 said:


> I have been checking the website constantly and still haven't seen a study available do I have to qualify before even taking one? I'm so confused why I don't see any studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think right now there is a big lull in studies because of the 3lbs comps going out to.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay! To make up for me not getting the blush palette, I got into the new study!! Testing 5 products is super exciting.  Hopefully our comp will be like the one we got for the BB cream study with 10 different bb creams.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 19, 2014)

Ugh. DQ'd again today. I'm never going to get into a study at this rate. Lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 19, 2014)

Just got my 3lb comp--no notice on UPS (though I was stalking the site).  

I got the Hypnose Doll Lashes and the blush in Peche Savvy.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 19, 2014)

I was terrified that the study foundation I started today wouldn't be a good match but it's perfect, even though I'm pretty sure I know what it is from the bottle shape! I really like it though, score!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

Another DQ, I wish I knew what brands they want me to use, I'd go out and use them so I would qualify.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 19, 2014)

Meh DQ'd on specific type of mascara within a brand. Boo!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

First time I've ever had stuff available to me on my account and I DQed on both of them.


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 19, 2014)

I dq'd again!  I don't think I'll ever get into a study.  I can't help that I have tons of different kinds of the product and wear different formulas ...lol I think this the 4th different survey of this kind I've dq'd  on in 2 weeks!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 19, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Anyone in Cali get their comp yet? I


Bay Area, according to tracking mine is coming in Monday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Jun 19, 2014)

Bay Area as well, got mine yesterday. I realized they took care of me from body lotion, to facial cleanser toner moisturizer face palette to mascara. Essential items in beauty.


----------



## nmango (Jun 20, 2014)

As has been mentioned before, L'Oreal is sending out stuff in batches... Stalking other's posts about location may not help too much lol. They may just be sending out stuff in order of completion and some had to retake many times before completion. Compensation has arrived in my small city a few days ago already but I'm thinking mine is probably in a later batch because I took a super short survey


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 20, 2014)

nmango said:


> As has been mentioned before, L'Oreal is sending out stuff in batches... Stalking other's posts about location may not help too much lol. They may just be sending out stuff in order of completion and some had to retake many times before completion. Compensation has arrived in my small city a few days ago already but I'm thinking mine is probably in a later batch because I took a super short survey


Was your's about social media? I had the super long intense survey then got kicked out. I gave it a bit before I tried again and it was different, only a couple questions regarding social media.

I'm curious If that survey is getting a similar comp, or just the usual 1 or 2 items... Then again I might have received something already... I can't remember. I wish there was a place on the site to go back and see what studies you have participated in and if comps had been sent. Then again, they're not really interested in the user's experience with their site...


----------



## nmango (Jun 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Was your's about social media? I had the super long intense survey then got kicked out. I gave it a bit before I tried again and it was different, only a couple questions regarding social media.
> 
> I'm curious If that survey is getting a similar comp, or just the usual 1 or 2 items... Then again I might have received something already... I can't remember. I wish there was a place on the site to go back and see what studies you have participated in and if comps had been sent. Then again, they're not really interested in the user's experience with their site...


Haha I actually have no recollection of the survey *at all*. Must have been super short. Was not about social media though for sure. If I hadn't randomly decided to clean through my screenshots folder I'd never know I should be expecting a comp for this


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Ahhh I'm getting SO antsy to get my 3 lbs comp! Still not label created for it. 

But I did confirm that I'm on the list &amp; I completed it on the first day so I'm hoping it comes soon. I actually want to buy one of the blush palettes to get the Younkers Lancome GWP, but my luck I'd end up buying the shade I get in my comp!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 20, 2014)

Can we talk about the primer study that ended yesterday now?


----------



## EmiB (Jun 20, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Can we talk about the primer study that ended yesterday now?


I was on it. I don't have idea what these products were, but I liked them.


----------



## lsunelly (Jun 20, 2014)

Just qualified for a study of two products! So excited!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 20, 2014)

Another survey, another DQ. ARG!!! lol


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 20, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I was on it. I don't have idea what these products were, but I liked them.


Me too! I preferred the second product though(64). No idea what it is.


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh.. another DQ.  I was hopeful this time because I got past type and brand. It seems this time they didn't like how I apply the product. Really has me scratching my head on that one..lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dq'd on a study, but good news is that it's only been two weeks since I finished my last one, so I'm happy not to have waited the thirty days


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Now I have an informational survey! Says it takes 10-15 minutes, so I will complete it tonight....


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 20, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Now I have an informational survey! Says it takes 10-15 minutes, so I will complete it tonight....


Apparently I even DQ'd out of the informational survey!! LOL Now THAT takes talent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Apparently I even DQ'd out of the informational survey!! LOL Now THAT takes talent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does it count towards your 5 informational studies?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Apparently I even DQ'd out of the informational survey!! LOL Now THAT takes talent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also DQ'd out of it.   I think I know why as well!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Changed my mind and took it, dq'd within a minute lol. Not sure if that counted as I've of surveys or not, since I didn't make it through


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 20, 2014)

Good L'Oreal day for me!  I got through the info survey, and I'm pretty sure this was number 5 for me.  I also qualified for a home study starting on 7/8!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 20, 2014)

Yup DQ'd out of the "15 minute survey" in about a minute flat. Dat's how I roll!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 20, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Does it count towards your 5 informational studies?


I have no idea. Anyone know?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Was your's about social media? I had the super long intense survey then got kicked out. I gave it a bit before I tried again and it was different, only a couple questions regarding social media.
> 
> I'm curious If that survey is getting a similar comp, or just the usual 1 or 2 items... Then again I might have received something already... I can't remember. I wish there was a place on the site to go back and see what studies you have participated in and if comps had been sent. Then again, they're not really interested in the user's experience with their site...


Mine was the same, the long one didn't work. Went back later to try and it became the short social media one. It said we'd get comp on the last screen, but I don't know if it will be the same. I'm curious. Probably should email them to see what's going on with it.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 20, 2014)

I had the home study survey (and DQ'd), but didn't even get the info survey.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 20, 2014)

I got my 3lb package!

The blush is the plum one, but it's not really plum-y. It's super pigmented though which is great!

The Kiehls doesn't smell at all, I wonder why I thought it would? Anyways, I'm excited to try this stuff out!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 20, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I have no idea. Anyone know?


Yes!  It counted as 1 of 5.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 20, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Yes!  It counted as 1 of 5.


How do you know how many you have done? Or do you just have to try to keep track?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 20, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> How do you know how many you have done? Or do you just have to try to keep track?


You just have to keep track.  I keep thinking of making a little spread sheet to help myself remember.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 20, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got my 3lb package!
> 
> The blush is the plum one, but it's not really plum-y. It's super pigmented though which is great!
> 
> The Kiehls doesn't smell at all, I wonder why I thought it would? Anyways, I'm excited to try this stuff out!


The packaging reminds me of the lemon scented products by CO Bigelow carried at Bath &amp; Body Works!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 20, 2014)

nmango said:


> As has been mentioned before, L'Oreal is sending out stuff in batches... Stalking other's posts about location may not help too much lol. They may just be sending out stuff in order of completion and some had to retake many times before completion. Compensation has arrived in my small city a few days ago already but I'm thinking mine is probably in a later batch because I took a super short survey


yeah there may be less rhyme and reasoning to it than we'd like lol. although i will say i was one of the few that finished it the day it came out and in the morning way before people mentioned finishing it so i doubt it's in order either ;-)


----------



## jayohjayoh (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally starting getting some surveys to take after like three months! Dq'd on five straight and finally qualified for the foundation study starting on July 8. Woohoo!


----------



## disconik (Jun 20, 2014)

Can someone explain the 5 informational survey thing to me because I'm too lazy to go back and find the info?   :hehe:

Also - DQ'ed on the foundation study just a few minutes ago.

ETA:  Nevermind!  I just saw found the 5 survey info!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 20, 2014)

Darn, I just woke up and looks like I missed out on the foundation study! I sure hope they weren't looking for peachy-gold toned oily skinned brown Asians because...


----------



## Krystan (Jun 20, 2014)

DQ'd on study... 
Also DQ'd on informational survey counting towards 1/5? Which I didn't realize would happen.. so that means it didn't count right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 20, 2014)

Krystan said:


> DQ'd on study...
> 
> Also DQ'd on informational survey counting towards 1/5? Which I didn't realize would happen.. so that means it didn't count right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was my first informational survey, didn't know you could DQ on those but I did too! Does anyone know if those count towards the five? Sorry if it's posted somewhere..
Never mind, found the info a page back!


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't know you could DQ on an informational Study... But I do know why I DQed. I even knew it would have an effect when I entered it. Dang you honesty! Really though, they only count as 1/5 of you finish, right?


----------



## jayohjayoh (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who DQ'd on that informational survey.. It happened really quick for me too. Haha oh well.


----------



## disconik (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually got to complete the informational study.  1/5!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 20, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> I didn't know you could DQ on an informational Study... But I do know why I DQed. I even knew it would have an effect when I entered it. Dang you honesty! Really though, they only count as 1/5 of you finish, right?


Yep, you only get credit for it if you make it all the way through the survey.


----------



## narysh (Jun 20, 2014)

I have received my compensation for the most recent eyeshadow study C14-226. I got LE CRAYON KHÔL EyeLiner in Gris Noir (muted black) and a Maybelline dual pencil sharpener, which is pretty handy. It is really great to see some variation in comp from L'oreal!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 20, 2014)

narysh said:


> I have received my compensation for the most recent eyeshadow study C14-226. I got LE CRAYON KHÔL EyeLiner in Gris Noir (muted black) and a Maybelline dual pencil sharpener, which is pretty handy. It is really great to see some variation in comp from L'orea


Let us know how you like the eyeliner! I am in the market for a new black pencil liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

DQed on foundation study. 

I'd like to say that on a lot of these I wish they'd let you pick multiple options because I use a variety of brands and types of basically everything and I think the vast majority of people do as well.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 20, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> DQed on foundation study.
> 
> I'd like to say that on a lot of these I wish they'd let you pick multiple options because I use a variety of brands and types of basically everything and I think the vast majority of people do as well.


I know, right?? Does it have to be that dang specific for Pete's sake!! Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Got my 3 lb comp! Is everyone getting the Lancôme Hypnose Doll mascara? That's my second one in a comp in just a few months! (Which is fine, I totally love the shape of the little tube!)

And of course, I made fun of the ménage a trois blush, so that's what I got! In the shade "kisses". The middle blush is BRIGHT, but I love the shade on the left and the highlighter! And I'm sure the middle shade will look wonderful if I use a light hand! I'm so in love with these comps... This just made my whole day!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Got my 3 lb comp!* Is everyone getting the Lancôme Hypnose Doll mascara?* That's my second one in a comp in just a few months! (Which is fine, I totally love the shape of the little tube!)
> 
> And of course, I made fun of the ménage a trois blush, so that's what I got! In the shade "kisses". The middle blush is BRIGHT, but I love the shade on the left and the highlighter! And I'm sure the middle shade will look wonderful if I use a light hand! I'm so in love with these comps... This just made my whole day!!!


No, I received the L'Extreme.  I haven't used it yet so I'm not sure how well it works, but I love love love the tube.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2014)

Waiting for UPS to bring my lb package! Hurry up and bring my package! I am near the end of their route so it will probably be another hour!


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 20, 2014)

The anticipation is killing me! I can't wait for my compensation to arrive...even though there is no label for me made AHHHH

Does anyone know if UPS delivers on Saturdays and/or Sundays?


----------



## narysh (Jun 20, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Let us know how you like the eyeliner! I am in the market for a new black pencil liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will. I think it will be good for a smoky eye look.


----------



## narysh (Jun 20, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> The anticipation is killing me! I can't wait for my compensation to arrive...even though there is no label for me made AHHHH
> 
> Does anyone know if UPS delivers on Saturdays and/or Sundays?


UPS does deliver on Saturdays.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 20, 2014)

Today I got my 3lb comp and the eyeshadow study comp!! I'm attaching a pic of my 3lb comp, and for the other one I got a Maybelline dual sharpener and a Lancome kohl eye pencil in a black color.  I have enough eyeliner to last me years but I'm excited to try a new formula since most of mine are Stila and UD.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 20, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Let us know how you like the eyeliner! I am in the market for a new black pencil liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have gotten this eyeliner as comp twice in 2 different colors (one being black and the other being black lapis) and I LOVE it!! It is by far my favorite classic eyeliner pencil I have ever used!! And actually, I even usually reach for it more than my self sharpening liners that are more like crayons which used to be my HG.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 20, 2014)

DQ again, on study, I didn't have a informational survey to take.

I need to remember to sign on earlier.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 21, 2014)

The Lancome kohl liners are great I have a brown and one other I think. 

Here is my mascara collection. I have open ones in my makeup bags and some closed ones and some in my trade boxes. The one I got in the 3lb comp is Hypnôse Drama. My blush came in Ménage á Trois Kissed. My Kiehls Creme de Corps is the short fat bottle.




In a few days I will have 5 more mascaras coming for the study.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2014)

narysh said:


> UPS does deliver on Saturdays.


 Only if the shipper pays extra for Saturday delivery.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2014)

So remember a long time ago when they had the survey about whether you liked them on Facebook or not? So I just go it a week or two ago, does anybody off the top of their heads remember whether that one came with a comp or just counted towards 1/5?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> So remember a long time ago when they had the survey about whether you liked them on Facebook or not? So I just go it a week or two ago, does anybody off the top of their heads remember whether that one came with a comp or just counted towards 1/5?


I'm fairly certain it was supposed to come with a comp. I haven't gotten mine yet though, and I don't remember exactly when I took the survey.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 21, 2014)

About the survey on whether I liked them on Facebook, I am very sure I saw that question at the end of the very long survey. First they asked about what makeup I use and why I choose those brands, then skincare, then haircare, then it had the social media questions. I already got the comp for it, which was the 3lb package.

I got the blush palette in Nectar Lace and mascara in Hypnose Black, and the other 4 items. Love love love them!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 21, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> So remember a long time ago when they had the survey about whether you liked them on Facebook or not? So I just go it a week or two ago, does anybody off the top of their heads remember whether that one came with a comp or just counted towards 1/5?


For me, this was the long survey everyone is getting their 3lbs comps for.

What happened to me: I started taking the long survey, got the error. When I came back to the survey, it was in my incomplete surveys. When I clicked it, I just got those liking them on facebook questions, not the big long part, just that. So, I don't know if it was comp'd if it wasn't part of the big survey. (and also don't know if I will get the 3lb comp since I didn't do all the long middle part and haven't felt like bugging them about it lol).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm fairly certain it was supposed to come with a comp. I haven't gotten mine yet though, and I don't remember exactly when I took the survey.





velvetred said:


> About the survey on whether I liked them on Facebook, I am very sure I saw that question at the end of the very long survey. First they asked about what makeup I use and why I choose those brands, then skincare, then haircare, then it had the social media questions. I already got the comp for it, which was the 3lb package.
> 
> I got the blush palette in Nectar Lace and mascara in Hypnose Black, and the other 4 items. Love love love them!





Kelli said:


> For me, this was the long survey everyone is getting their 3lbs comps for.
> 
> What happened to me: I started taking the long survey, got the error. When I came back to the survey, it was in my incomplete surveys. When I clicked it, I just got those liking them on facebook questions, not the big long part, just that. So, I don't know if it was comp'd if it wasn't part of the big survey. (and also don't know if I will get the 3lb comp since I didn't do all the long middle part and haven't felt like bugging them about it lol).


Oh! Interesting! Mine was maybe 6 questions and it definitely said there would be compensation at the end, but it was not as long as some peoples. Also I think it has only been two weeks, so it must have been something different.

Shoot! I seriously need to start taking screen grabs of the ending pages.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 22, 2014)

the 3lb. comp retails at approx 156.00! i only wish the kiehls creme de corps had a nice scent to it. my blush palette is peche savy. mascara - l'extreme. garnier daily exfoliator in grapefruit + pomegranate. l'oreal hydrafresh toner and garnier 5 sec blur instant smoother. very happy with this comp. my moms label disappeared from mychoice so she is still waiting for her comp. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jun 22, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> Oh! Interesting! Mine was maybe 6 questions and it definitely said there would be compensation at the end, but it was not as long as some peoples. Also I think it has only been two weeks, so it must have been something different.
> 
> Shoot! I seriously need to start taking screen grabs of the ending pages.


i always take screenshots of the instructions at the end. my memory is so bad these days, if i didnt do that i'd never remember a thing! like the 5 mascara study coming up. i got all the details saved so i know exactly what to expect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> i always take screenshots of the instructions at the end. my memory is so bad these days, if i didnt do that i'd never remember a thing! like the 5 mascara study coming up. i got all the details saved so i know exactly what to expect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot to save the directions. Would it be too much trouble if you sent them to me?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 22, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> Sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot to save the directions. Would it be too much trouble if you sent them to me?


It's okay! When you get the package with the test products, the complete instructions are all there. But if you really want the screenshots, PM me! I have them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2014)

velvetred said:


> It's okay! When you get the package with the test products, the complete instructions are all there. But if you really want the screenshots, PM me! I have them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And then the instructions included are sometimes radically different from or have a lot more things involved than what the survey directions said!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 23, 2014)

My 3lb comp is finally on the move!! Due to be delivered Thursday, it's almost ridiculous how excited I am lol


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 23, 2014)

My 3lb comp is moving too!  It's due... tomorrow! And my UPS dude gets here at 6pm.  I live 3 miles from the warehouse.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 23, 2014)

norther said:


> My 3lb comp is finally on the move!! Due to be delivered Thursday, it's almost ridiculous how excited I am lol


Mine is out for delivery! It feels like I've been waiting years.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 23, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My 3lb comp is moving too!  It's due... tomorrow! And my UPS dude gets here at 6pm.  I live 3 miles from the warehouse.


The closer you are to the facility the later your deliveries/pickups - first stops are the furthest out, so they're making their way back to the HUB with the pickups they've made!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 23, 2014)

Got the informational survey, it's my 2nd towards my five.

I did get to take the survey. So I'm happy about that.

I like these types of surveys.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 23, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> The closer you are to the facility the later your deliveries/pickups - first stops are the furthest out, so they're making their way back to the HUB with the pickups they've made!


That explains why I get my packages at 8PM from UPS and FedEx.. I practically live next door to them :/


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 23, 2014)

Dancing at my desk, my 3lber will be here tomorrow!


----------



## amorgb (Jun 23, 2014)

Whelp, got my comp for the most recent eyeshadow study today.

I hate to be a downer, and I want to stress that I understand that these are free products and am very grateful to get anything at all, but the sharpener is disappointing to me.  Like the pencil liner is great (while it is gris noir so an atypical gray color, I will still use it and its Lancome so its got a good value), but I could (and did already, maybe thats what makes me mad) get the same thing for about $0.95 at Walmart.  Oh well.  I'm glad its here, I just wish we could've gotten something a little more useful.  L'Oreal, if you're listening maybe think about this next time.  But still yay for a comp!!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 23, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Whelp, got my comp for the most recent eyeshadow study today.
> 
> I hate to be a downer, and I want to stress that I understand that these are free products and am very grateful to get anything at all, but the sharpener is disappointing to me.  Like the pencil liner is great (while it is gris noir so an atypical gray color, I will still use it and its Lancome so its got a good value), but I could (and did already, maybe thats what makes me mad) get the same thing for about $0.95 at Walmart.  Oh well.  I'm glad its here, I just wish we could've gotten something a little more useful.  L'Oreal, if you're listening maybe think about this next time.  But still yay for a comp!!


I don't particularly think you have to be grateful. It's not really free - it's in return for a service you provided them. I wouldn't be excited about a pencil sharpener either!


----------



## Jennifer517 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi all, newbie here.  I have a question.  Does anyone remember the black eyeliner testing around March/April of last year?  I'm asking because it was for a gel eyeliner in a twist pencil form.  I loved it and have been trying to figure out what it was so I can buy it.  I noticed that Benefit just came out with Their Real push up liner and it seems almost identical to the one I tested.  I've never seen a product come out a year later after testing.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 23, 2014)

Still no label, c'mon l'oreal!!!! I had a big box on my front steps today and I got so excited, only to find out it was a new router for my internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Still no label, c'mon l'oreal!!!! I had a big box on my front steps today and I got so excited, only to find out it was a new router for my internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never had a label show up in my UPS, but my package still came so don't despair!


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 24, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I never had a label show up in my UPS, but my package still came so don't despair!


Me too I actually check ups today and nothing but surprise my package came!!!


----------



## splash79 (Jun 24, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Was your's about social media? I had the super long intense survey then got kicked out. I gave it a bit before I tried again and it was different, only a couple questions regarding social media.
> 
> I'm curious If that survey is getting a similar comp, or just the usual 1 or 2 items... Then again I might have received something already... I can't remember. I wish there was a place on the site to go back and see what studies you have participated in and if comps had been sent. Then again, they're not really interested in the user's experience with their site...


That's what happened with my long survey.  I attempted it several times and would get one question further before I'd get kicked out (so I'd get through 4 question, then 5, then 6, etc).  The last time I took it, I was on question 5 and the next question asked if something about their facebook page and I was done.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

Last day for the mascara study!  Remember to do your 2nd quiz!  

(Compensation in only 3-4 weeks? Awesome!)


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 24, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Whelp, got my comp for the most recent eyeshadow study today.
> 
> I hate to be a downer, and I want to stress that I understand that these are free products and am very grateful to get anything at all, but the sharpener is disappointing to me. Like the pencil liner is great (while it is gris noir so an atypical gray color, I will still use it and its Lancome so its got a good value), but I could (and did already, maybe thats what makes me mad) get the same thing for about $0.95 at Walmart. Oh well. I'm glad its here, I just wish we could've gotten something a little more useful. L'Oreal, if you're listening maybe think about this next time. But still yay for a comp!!


I loved the eye-shadows so much that this study was its own reward.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Last day for the mascara study!  Remember to do your 2nd quiz!
> 
> (Compensation in only 3-4 weeks? Awesome!)


Oh wow, mine first survey is scheduled for tomorrow and then I have mascara B to test for the rest of the week.


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe there is two mascara studies going on right now. Today was the last day for the Mascara Study C14-250. So you might be in the other one?

By the by, I still really really want to know what the first mascara in the study was...I neeeeds it, my preciousss.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 24, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Whelp, got my comp for the most recent eyeshadow study today.
> 
> I hate to be a downer, and I want to stress that I understand that these are free products and am very grateful to get anything at all, but the sharpener is disappointing to me.  Like the pencil liner is great (while it is gris noir so an atypical gray color, I will still use it and its Lancome so its got a good value), but I could (and did already, maybe thats what makes me mad) get the same thing for about $0.95 at Walmart.  Oh well.  I'm glad its here, I just wish we could've gotten something a little more useful.  L'Oreal, if you're listening maybe think about this next time.  But still yay for a comp!!


I too am a little disappointed with this comp. I mean, I love the eyeliner...wish it was black though. I have about 15 different sharpeners...oh well, free is free!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 24, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> I believe there is two mascara studies going on right now. Today was the last day for the Mascara Study C14-250. So you might be in the other one?
> 
> *By the by, I still really really want to know what the first mascara in the study was...I neeeeds it, my preciousss.*


I agree! I loved it and even tried pealing off the black "tape" to see if I could find any identifying info....nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So if anyone knows, please PM me! As others have said, the second mascara was identified by bottle shape alone.

P.S. My 3lb comp is FINALLY out for delivery!! Super excited to see what variations I get. Woo!


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 24, 2014)

My 3 lb comp came. Same as everyone, but the blush is Rose Allure. Deep red, Gold, and brown. I won't be able to use it. Oh well. The rest is cool.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 24, 2014)

What kind of package did the 3 lb comp come in? I have no idea when UPS comes to my neighborhood, since my neighbors seldom get packages delivered to them


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a flat square-ish cardboard box.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 25, 2014)

I want to talk about the primer study that ended last Thursday.. I've been super busy and haven't had a chance bring it up.

Any ideas if these are brands that are already out or if they are new? (They are Both in unmarked white tubes). I hated the floral scent and felt it was to strong.. But one of the primers was awesome for my skin. I'd love to buy more.. I'll check the bottle numbers tomorrow to specify which one I loved.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone in the Mascara Study gotten their first survey yet? Mine was supposed to be today and I have nothing, no emails, no links, etc.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 25, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Has anyone in the Mascara Study gotten their first survey yet? Mine was supposed to be today and I have nothing, no emails, no links, etc.


Check your spam maybe? I've always gotten surveys around 6:30 am central time.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone do the moisturizer/face cream study that ended today?


----------



## Squidling (Jun 25, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Check your spam maybe? I've always gotten surveys around 6:30 am central time.


Literally, as soon as I posted that I got the email. Of course!


----------



## Gchatt (Jun 25, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Has anyone in the Mascara Study gotten their first survey yet? Mine was supposed to be today and I have nothing, no emails, no links, etc.


I did!  Which one did you like better?  I liked the first one (606).


----------



## Gchatt (Jun 25, 2014)

TheDivineMsd said:


> Anyone do the moisturizer/face cream study that ended today?


I did, I liked the first one better (606)....what about you?


----------



## Gchatt (Jun 25, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I did!  Which one did you like better?  I liked the first one (606).


Sorry....my reply was for the moisturizer study.


----------



## Gchatt (Jun 25, 2014)

DQ'ed on a prequel study.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh. Don't they have our basic demographic info? Besides, that's what those initial surveys when we first signed up are for. I hate it when I get kicked out of a survey because of age or ethnicity at the first page. It's like making me super excited for 10 seconds then..BOOM sorry you can't take this survey.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

D-freaking-Q'd


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't even have anything up to DQ on!! I'm guessing it hasn't been long enough since the eyeshadow study closed.  But that doesn't seem like a steadfast rule so who knows when I'll have something available again


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 25, 2014)

velvetred said:


> Ugh. Don't they have our basic demographic info? Besides, that's what those initial surveys when we first signed up are for. I hate it when I get kicked out of a survey because of age or ethnicity at the first page. It's like making me super excited for 10 seconds then..BOOM sorry you can't take this survey.


it's possible that specific demographic has filled by the time you get to it.

I also DQ'ed - on brand


----------



## nmango (Jun 25, 2014)

New prequal

Didn't make it past first page of demographics. Got a sorry, we are looking for a specific brand of _____.

Wtf. I didn't even get to put in a brand of said product yet


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

nmango said:


> New prequal
> 
> Didn't make it past first page of demographics. Got a sorry, we are looking for a specific brand of _____.
> 
> Wtf. I didn't even get to put in a brand of said product yet


This was the exact message I got as well, wtf loreal? I don't understand your wild ways.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 25, 2014)

Also DQ'ed on demographics. Annoying.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 25, 2014)

The ups truck just drove by my street....oh the disappointment. Has anyone from CA received 3 lb yet?


----------



## AliMo (Jun 25, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> The ups truck just drove by my street....oh the disappointment. Has anyone from CA received 3 lb yet?


I live in Northern CA and received mine today. First time getting something from the panel (always DQ for a year and a half). So exciting. The variation I got were the Doll Eyes Mascara, Menois a Trois Kissed Blush and the Creme de Corps (original formula). I would have been excited with just the blush and the Kiehl's.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 25, 2014)

I "If and When'ed" on the prequal survey.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 25, 2014)

DQ on the prequal on age/ethnicity. My 3lb package arrived in my city today so I should hopefully get it tomorrow, can't wait to see what variations I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited for the Kiehl's in particular.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally got my 3LB-er!! Blush in peche savvy, gorgeoussss and the mascara is their Definicils. I'm excited for the Toner and Kiehl's too. Only thing I don't have real use for is the Blur, on the trade list it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 25, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I did, I liked the first one better (606)....what about you?


Me too! I wish I knew what product 606 really is!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 25, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I don't even have anything up to DQ on!! I'm guessing it hasn't been long enough since the eyeshadow study closed. But that doesn't seem like a steadfast rule so who knows when I'll have something available again


Nothing for me either. Boo!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a mascara study coming up - do they give you the instructions again in the box?  I cannot find my printed instructions.  Are people expecting an email now for the June 30th - July 17 home study?  Confused..is there more than one mascara study going on right now?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my 3lber! My variations were L'extreme and menage trios kissed. I got the blush palette I wanted but not the mascara. I really wanted to try one of the Hypnose mascaras. I always hear about how good the star one is. Has anyone tried L'extreme? I've never heard anything about it.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a mascara study coming up - do they give you the instructions again in the box?  I cannot find my printed instructions.  Are people expecting an email now for the June 30th - July 17 home study?  Confused..is there more than one mascara study going on right now?


I just finished a mascara study Tuesday. I think they're doing more than one. My instructions were in the box with the product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 25, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> I got my 3lber! My variations were L'extreme and menage trios kissed. I got the blush palette I wanted but not the mascara. I really wanted to try one of the Hypnose mascaras. I always hear about how good the star one is. Has anyone tried L'extreme? I've never heard anything about it.


I have used L'extreme. It's a lengthening mascara, but honestly, it doesn't do much wonders for me (maybe because my lashes are super short and barely there). It's just a decent mascara. Nothing can replace the mascara that I'm using right now, which is an unlabeled test mascara from this panel from a few months ago. And I'll never know what it is...


----------



## nmango (Jun 25, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> The ups truck just drove by my street....oh the disappointment. Has anyone from CA received 3 lb yet?


Someone in my city in socal got theirs on the 18th.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 25, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> The ups truck just drove by my street....oh the disappointment. Has anyone from CA received 3 lb yet?


Mine came Friday. I was stalking him, Wednesday he had something for me and skipped my house and delivered it Thursday and I was worried because it was getting late again and I would have to wait until Monday.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Finally got my 3LB-er!! Blush in peche savvy, gorgeoussss and the mascara is their Definicils. I'm excited for the Toner and Kiehl's too. Only thing I don't have real use for is the Blur, on the trade list it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Keep in mind that it is against L'Oreals terms and agreements for studies and surveys to publicly trade or to sell compensation.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 25, 2014)

nmango said:


> Someone in my city in socal got theirs on the 18th.


I'm in norcal but I don't think there should be such a gap between deliveries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dreadfully impatient because I will be leaving out of state for a week in 2 days


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 25, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> I got my 3lber! My variations were L'extreme and menage trios kissed. I got the blush palette I wanted but not the mascara. I really wanted to try one of the Hypnose mascaras. I always hear about how good the star one is. Has anyone tried L'extreme? I've never heard anything about it.


I personally actively dislike the Hypnose Star. I am a mascara junkie, and this one just did nothing for me, both in the sense that it didn't really add anything to my look and the sense that I just didn't find anything about it to be that interesting...it was just a nothing special black mascara. 

My favorite Lancome mascara I've tried is the Definicils one. I love it!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 26, 2014)

I love Hypnose Star but you know, mascara varies so much from person to person. I got a tube in my big comp and am very happy.

On the other hand, my blush is 'plum elegance'. I went ahead and tried out and it is just terrible on my skin. It's too dark or something. I used it so now I can't even regift it lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a mascara study coming up - do they give you the instructions again in the box?  I cannot find my printed instructions.  Are people expecting an email now for the June 30th - July 17 home study?  Confused..is there more than one mascara study going on right now?


One mascara study just ended, I'm in one that is at the halfway point, and the 3rd I know of is the one you're in. As puzzlepopples said, the instructions will come in the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Wheeeeere is my 3 pounder?! I keep wanting to buy blush, but I want to see what shade I get in my comp first.


----------



## SammyP (Jun 26, 2014)

I am in a mascara study and completed my first questionnaire yesterday.  This morning my account showed I didn't complete the study and it needed to be complete yesterday.  I will contact Loreal this morning.  Hopefully it can be counted and is not too late.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 26, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I am in a mascara study and completed my first questionnaire yesterday.  This morning my account showed I didn't complete the study and it needed to be complete yesterday.  I will contact Loreal this morning.  Hopefully it can be counted and is not too late.


I just tried to get on to the site and it's down, so their may just be a maintenance issue. Did you make sure to click the "Completed" button yesterday after the survey ended?


----------



## SammyP (Jun 26, 2014)

I did click completed...although I believe mine was End.  I did get a message that my study was completed, although I didn't save a screen shot.  Hopefully everything works out.  I left a message with Loreal; however they have not returned my call yet.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there supposed to be information on the website about what you've completed? I have nothing there, but I completed the last mascara survey. Since it says I have nothing incomplete, I'm good, right? Do you get any confirmation, or do you just wait for the comp to show up in the mail?


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Is there supposed to be information on the website about what you've completed? I have nothing there, but I completed the last mascara survey. Since it says I have nothing incomplete, I'm good, right? Do you get any confirmation, or do you just wait for the comp to show up in the mail?


That's typically what happens when you finish a survey outside of the panel website for a study. I've never received any kind of confirmation of any sort other than something like "Thank you for your responses" at the end of the survey. You just kind of wait for a comp to show up in your mailbox in a few weeks


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 26, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Keep in mind that it is against L'Oreals terms and agreements for studies and surveys to publicly trade or to sell compensation.


Ahh, whoops! Perhaps my mom will want it! TY for the heads up!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 26, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> I got my 3lber! My variations were L'extreme and menage trios kissed. I got the blush palette I wanted but not the mascara. I really wanted to try one of the Hypnose mascaras. I always hear about how good the star one is. Has anyone tried L'extreme? I've never heard anything about it.


I got that mascara in a comp awhile back, and I like it.  I usually prefer volume over length but I've been using it on my lower lashes and it's really nice for that purpose.  It also works really well layered under some of my other mascaras.  I used it under Too Faced Better Than Sex and they made a great combo.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 26, 2014)

Study qual up! I got in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's one of my favorite products and now I'll have three of it!!!

Meanwhile, my 3lber is no where to be seen! I just hope I get it before the month is over!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 26, 2014)

The mascara study that starts on Monday... I just check UPS, what I assume are my test products aren't coming until Monday night! Has anyone received them?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just dq'd.... I hate it when you have to choose an option when you use both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Just dq'd.... I hate it when you have to choose an option when you use both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know right?  I've been disqualified 4 or 5 times in the past month for this very reason!  :bringiton:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 26, 2014)

So I have a study that ended today, I went to take my final survey and it wouldn't load, then I went back in and it's nowhere to be found.  Anyone had this happen?  And now their site is going to be down for maintenance til tomorrow according to the email they sent to me reminding me of my survey today.  I called-no answer.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 26, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I have a study that ended today, I went to take my final survey and it wouldn't load, then I went back in and it's nowhere to be found. Anyone had this happen? And now their site is going to be down for maintenance til tomorrow according to the email they sent to me reminding me of my survey today. I called-no answer.


Don't worry! This is their issue, not yours. Happened to me before and they had the survey up the next day. Email them


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 26, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The mascara study that starts on Monday... I just check UPS, what I assume are my test products aren't coming until Monday night! Has anyone received them?


I haven't received them.but I just checked UPS and I am certain it's the test products. Mine will arrive on the day the study starts, Monday. It should be okay.


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 26, 2014)

finally got into a study


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 26, 2014)

wels5711 said:


> finally got into a study


Congrats!! 

I hate the waiting period after you finish a study. Come on L'oreal! I am so ready for another study...send me a survey please!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I have a study that ended today, I went to take my final survey and it wouldn't load, then I went back in and it's nowhere to be found.  Anyone had this happen?  And now their site is going to be down for maintenance til tomorrow according to the email they sent to me reminding me of my survey today.  I called-no answer.





Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I have a study that ended today, I went to take my final survey and it wouldn't load, then I went back in and it's nowhere to be found.  Anyone had this happen?  And now their site is going to be down for maintenance til tomorrow according to the email they sent to me reminding me of my survey today.  I called-no answer.


Are you using a mobile device? Incomplete surveys only show up on computers.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Are you using a mobile device? Incomplete surveys only show up on computers.


I was on a mobile at first, checked on my computer and it wasn't there.  I've emailed, I'm sure I'll hear from them.  Just wanted to make sure this had happened to others on here and that its "normal" for lack of a better word! 

Thanks.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 26, 2014)

Just DQ on yet another. I'm gonna start saying I'm 30, since obviously (heavy sarcasm) a 49 year old is obsolete to studies.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 26, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Just DQ on yet another. I'm gonna start saying I'm 30, since obviously (heavy sarcasm) a 49 year old is obsolete to studies.


I DQ on demographics all the time and I'm younger than 30. You just never know what they're looking for and which groups have already been filled!


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just qualified for a study and my browser timed out before the confirmation page. I was consenting to the very last step. Is there any possibility that it went through? It is not showing in my upcoming studies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 26, 2014)

DQ'ed yet again!  L'Oreal and I don't agree on what we look for in a mascara apparently!


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 26, 2014)

How long after you join does it take for you to start getting these surveys on the website? I joined about a month ago but haven't had the option for anything since I joined.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 26, 2014)

DQ'd on how much volume I want from my mascara!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 26, 2014)

Another DQ as well.


----------



## SammyP (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know about the age DQ for 39.  I thought the only reason I qualify for some is they need 51 year olds.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## narysh (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, guys,

I wanted to share an interesting experience I had at the CVS today. I stopped at the special display with new Maybelline makeup and saw a fruit of our labor! Does anyone remember testing a very "liquidy" foundation earlier this year that came in a pretty unique looking glass bottle? The bottle that is flat, has a narrow neck, and a distinctive dropper that looks like a teardrop? Well, it is called Maybelline Dream Wonder Fluid Foundation now. I actually remember liking it quite a bit, although the shade I got did not quite match my complexion.

How cool is that? I wonder if it ever becomes part of the Maybelline permanent foundation line.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 26, 2014)

narysh said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> I wanted to share an interesting experience I had at the CVS today. I stopped at the special display with new Maybelline makeup and saw a fruit of our labor! Does anyone remember testing a very "liquidy" foundation earlier this year that came in a pretty unique looking glass bottle? The bottle that is flat, has a narrow neck, and a distinctive dropper that looks like a teardrop? Well, it is called Maybelline Dream Wonder Fluid Foundation now. I actually remember liking it quite a bit, although the shade I got did not quite match my complexion.
> 
> How cool is that? I wonder if it ever becomes part of the Maybelline permanent foundation line.


That's cool! I read a blog post about that stuff recently, and I've been curious about it since. It's supposed to be the Maybelline version of the famous Armani Maestro foundation also from L'Oreal (here's the link). Definitely worth trying, you think?


----------



## narysh (Jun 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> That's cool! I read a blog post about that stuff recently, and I've been curious about it since. It's supposed to be the Maybelline version of the famous Armani Maestro foundation (here's the link). Definitely worth trying, you think?


I think so, particularly if one is looking for light to medium coverage. I feel like it is best to apply it with your fingertips. I remember it being a little streaky when applied with a foundation brush.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The mascara study that starts on Monday... I just check UPS, what I assume are my test products aren't coming until Monday night! Has anyone received them?


a bit of a rant coming on now....last friday, someone stole my birchbox (ups delivered it) from my front door.  I know someone stole it because I talked to my UPS delivery man on monday after I opened a claim - and he does remember delivering it - he even said it was either one of my sephora (which he mispronounced - so cute!) or birchboxes!  Since I live in an apartment complex and I do get a lot of packages, I now have my UPS packages held and delivered on monday, as I work from home on mondays.  My mascara box was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but because I have to have my packages held until I feel "safe" again with my packages, I won't get it until monday.

I am not happy about this newest development of my package being stolen as I may have to have my post office packages held now as well.  I have a ton of memeboxes coming and I don't want those stolen either.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally got my 3lber! My mascara is Definicils Precious Cells, and my blush Ménage a Trois flush. Way too light for my NW35 skin tone, but I love how lavender-y these colors are!


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 26, 2014)

Site seems to be "under maintenance" more often recently...  I'd say atleast every couple of days when I try to log on I get the "Come back later" screen. :-Z


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2014)

Got my 3lb package!! Nice thing to come back to after a looooong day at work. Mascara was Definicils and blush was in Plum Elegance. I don't wear blush (or highlighter/bronzer) and I'm swimming in mascara so I passed both on to my mother and gave the garnier skin thingy and kiehl's to my grandma. Kept the toner and exfoliator, I've been needing a new one of both!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 26, 2014)

norther said:


> Got my 3lb package!! Nice thing to come back to after a looooong day at work. Mascara was Definicils and blush was in Plum Elegance. I don't wear blush (or highlighter/bronzer) and I'm swimming in mascara so I passed both on to my mother and gave the garnier skin thingy and kiehl's to my grandma. Kept the toner and exfoliator, I've been needing a new one of both!


Have you (or any of you other ladies) tried either of the Garnier products? I'm especially interested in the exfoliater, but because every single Garnier facial product I've ever tried has made me break out, I am very wary of trying any more.


----------



## Wida (Jun 26, 2014)

I got a 3 lb package today too! I wasn't expecting it as I haven't kept track of my surveys so it was a wonderful surprise! I got the same as everyone else, with the Hypnose Star mascara and the Rouge blush. The blush is really red and I'm swimming in blushes, so I'm going to pass that along buy I'm thrilled with the rest, especially the Kiehls lotion.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 26, 2014)

@@KatieKat ~ It took me over a month to get something to appear.  I was giving up hope until one day something was there and then I got a few questionnaires in just a matter of days.   I try to check daily.  My next goal will be to qualify for something.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 26, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@KatieKat ~ It took me over a month to get something to appear.  I was giving up hope until one day something was there and then I got a few questionnaires in just a matter of days.   I try to check daily.  My next goal will be to qualify for something.


Thank you! I'll just try to be patient.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Have you (or any of you other ladies) tried either of the Garnier products? I'm especially interested in the exfoliater, but because every single Garnier facial product I've ever tried has made me break out, I am very wary of trying any more.


I'm going to try the scrub out tonight, I'll let you know what I think of it after a few days - feel free to ping me if you think I've forgotten! I don't plan on trying the other product though, but I'll let you know how it works for my grandma if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a garnier bb cream that I love and have no issues with, but I don't have very sensitive skin aside from a few annoying dry patches. My grandma has extremely sensitive skin so hopefully she doesn't have any reactions to it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 26, 2014)

norther said:


> I'm going to try the scrub out tonight, I'll let you know what I think of it after a few days - feel free to ping me if you think I've forgotten! I don't plan on trying the other product though, but I'll let you know how it works for my grandma if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a garnier bb cream that I love and have no issues with, but I don't have very sensitive skin aside from a few annoying dry patches. My grandma has extremely sensitive skin so hopefully she doesn't have any reactions to it.


Thanks. I'm not sure I really want the other stuff regardless, but the information would be good to have.

I had a Garnier BB cream from BzzAgent last year that broke me out horrendously, and I have also used a few other facial products from Garnier, with each and every one of them making me break out. My skin is moderately to severely sensitive and I have to be careful about what I use. I will tell you one really weird thing though...I'm severely allergic to baby lotion! Yes, the Johnson's original baby lotion in the pink bottle...figure that out! Lol.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 26, 2014)

DQ'ed... I have yet to qualify for something from L'Oreal, starting to think they don't love me lol


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 26, 2014)

Dangit!  I got all the way to the end only for it to give me the dreaded Quota has already been Reached message.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2014)

I use the Garnier exfoliators I get in comps (2 so far) as body scrubs.  I already use the Vasanti Brighten Up! on my face and don't want to change that up.  Works really well as a body scrub though!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I use the Garnier exfoliators I get in comps (2 so far) as body scrubs. I already use the Vasanti Brighten Up! on my face and don't want to change that up. Works really well as a body scrub though!


I loved the sample of Vasanti I got from birchbox ages ago! It smelled great too. I've been trying different exfoliators but haven't found any I like as much as the Vasanti. Maybe I should just suck it up and buy a full sized to use on days where I don't want the harsh exfoliation that Lush Ocean Salt gives.


Kimb3rly said:


> Dangit! I got all the way to the end only for it to give me the dreaded Quota has already been Reached message.


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


KeepOnSingin said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure I really want the other stuff regardless, but the information would be good to have.
> 
> I had a Garnier BB cream from BzzAgent last year that broke me out horrendously, and I have also used a few other facial products from Garnier, with each and every one of them making me break out. My skin is moderately to severely sensitive and I have to be careful about what I use. I will tell you one really weird thing though...I'm severely allergic to baby lotion! Yes, the Johnson's original baby lotion in the pink bottle...figure that out! Lol.


That's actually where I got my bb cream lol and it has never given me any issues so maybe my skin isn't the best gauge to use for yours. I could probably put anything on my face and it'll be fine. The "worst" reactions I've ever had are just to jouer's LMT and MMT and all that happened was that they made my skin really oily for a few days before things balanced out again. Lol I never liked how any of the Johnson's stuff smelled but that's not as bad as being allergic!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The mascara study that starts on Monday... I just check UPS, what I assume are my test products aren't coming until Monday night! Has anyone received them?


*They like to cut it as close to the start date as possible. I received my mascara the night before the study began.*



MrsShaw said:


> DQ'ed... I have yet to qualify for something from L'Oreal, starting to think they don't love me lol


*It took me over a year to qualify for a study. Hang in there! lol*


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Just dq'd.... I hate it when you have to choose an option when you use both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! I use both and I ALWAYS pick the wrong one!!! :/



Krystyn Lowe said:


> I know right?  I've been disqualified 4 or 5 times in the past month for this very reason!  :bringiton:


Yep!



Kristine Walker said:


> Just DQ on yet another. I'm gonna start saying I'm 30, since obviously (heavy sarcasm) a 49 year old is obsolete to studies.


LOL, I feel your pain! 



MrsShaw said:


> DQ'ed... I have yet to qualify for something from L'Oreal, starting to think they don't love me lol


Same here! No love!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

Another DQ, I'm not sure doing this is worth my time, anymore.

I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, cause I keep trying.


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 27, 2014)

Grrrr... another DQ.  I've never in my life taken so many surveys and DQ'd.  I use tons of different products and couldn't tell you honestly what I wear most often.  No matter what I pick I always choose wrong..lol.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 27, 2014)

What's the "waiting period" after you've done a study that some of you have waited until getting new surveys. Just ended a study today, but I did get a pre-qual survey in the midst of my study. Is there a formal waiting period? They don't give much (any) info about their program do they?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> What's the "waiting period" after you've done a study that some of you have waited until getting new surveys. Just ended a study today, but I did get a pre-qual survey in the midst of my study. Is there a formal waiting period? They don't give much (any) info about their program do they?


In my opinion prequals can be anytime. I just did a survey and had finished my last study the first week of June


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> What's the "waiting period" after you've done a study that some of you have waited until getting new surveys. Just ended a study today, but I did get a pre-qual survey in the midst of my study. Is there a formal waiting period? They don't give much (any) info about their program do they?


I think the waiting period is about a month for surveys of upcoming studies, but you can still get prequals or informational surveys at any time. At least that's generally how it's been for me.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone else have a survey up right now that won't load?  I'm getting a 404 error.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Anyone else have a survey up right now that won't load?  I'm getting a 404 error.


Yes, same here


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 27, 2014)

It came back up and I got in.  Woohoo!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

Whooooo I got in too!

I hate to complain because I know there are a lot of people who don't get into studies very often, if at all but....this is the fourth one I've been in for this type of product. Would kind of like to try something different out one of these days!


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got into my first study!  It looks like the same one I DQd for yesterday.  I won't question it, I'll just be happy!!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 27, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I just got into my first study!  It looks like the same one I DQd for yesterday.  I won't question it, I'll just be happy!!


I think it is actaully.  Yesterday it stated it was already full, so I think they might have added more slots.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

DQd again on the cosmetic study that I already DQd for lol


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep, just got the same survey as yesterday, answered the same way I did yesterday, because honesty... and DQ'd at the same point I did yesterday. Am I supposed to change my answers to what I THINK they want to hear? Because that's too confusing for me... I am just answering honestly and hoping they like my answers, but good grief, it's way too specific... and I use a LOT of different products... like right now I am using 3 different mascaras, one waterproof and 2 washable... it's just irritating!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 27, 2014)

Qualified for a study! First one of this type (not foundation)!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 27, 2014)

In a make-up study starting 7/8.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever actually gone to the L'Oreal Testing Facility to do in person testing? I just moved and I'm right near it. Kind of debating on if I want to go or not.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 27, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got that mascara in a comp awhile back, and I like it.  I usually prefer volume over length but I've been using it on my lower lashes and it's really nice for that purpose.  It also works really well layered under some of my other mascaras.  I used it under Too Faced Better Than Sex and they made a great combo.


That's another mascara I really have been wanting to try! It looks amazing! But honestly I have sooo much mascara right now its insane! I Have about five unopened ones and ten opened ones. Plus I really only tned to use Benefit's They're Real. I try to use my other ones but they are just no where near as good as it!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually didn't DQ on the same survey today, I did change 1 answer.

I really could have picked any answer that I had to choose from.

The survey is full. Really?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 27, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Have you (or any of you other ladies) tried either of the Garnier products? I'm especially interested in the exfoliater, but because every single Garnier facial product I've ever tried has made me break out, I am very wary of trying any more.


I have one other Garnier exfoliater, the minty one, and I really like it. I also have a plain face wash from them and it's nice. I really like garnier though. I use their face wipes too. They're the only ones that don't irritate my eye area. I used to use the simple ones and my under eyes had a weird red almost scabish like thing for two weeks. I couldn't wear any makeup becayse it just made it look worse. Anyways my skin loves garniers products so I'm not sure if I'd trust my reviews for them. I tried the primer once and OMG it is the only primer I have ever tried that doesn't ball up on my face. I have dry skin so I think thats why primers tend to ball up on my sin when they catch the dry patches. I will definitely repurchase it when it's gone.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 27, 2014)

Do high-end mascara trials still get the standard baby-lips&amp;face wash comp?


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 27, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Do high-end mascara trials still get the standard baby-lips&amp;face wash comp?


For my last mascara trial (the one with They're Real and another unknown one), I received a Lancome body wash and eyeliner. It's usually like 2 products; one small and one large but I always feel like there's a high chance of getting baby lips haha


----------



## kirstenholly (Jun 27, 2014)

I qualified! Yesterday I received a "reached quota" message but logged on today and saw the same survey....answered the same way I did yesterday and I qualified. They must have made more room for my specific brand.


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 27, 2014)

Yayyyy! Finally got my 3 lb after 2 long weeks of waiting!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Hypnose Star in 01 and Ménage a Trois Flush!


----------



## nmango (Jun 27, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> Yayyyy! Finally got my 3 lb after 2 long weeks of waiting!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Hypnose Star in 01 and Ménage a Trois Flush!


Wooooot! Hopefully that means mine will arrive soon too. Did you have a label in ups my choice?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 27, 2014)

Still nothing for me in ups choice.... I did confirm I'm in the list but it's hard to wait. I feel like it's been six weeks (as of yesterday) since the survey.... anyone remember the timeframe it was put out?


----------



## xricebunny (Jun 27, 2014)

nmango said:


> Wooooot! Hopefully that means mine will arrive soon too. Did you have a label in ups my choice?


Definitely didn't get a label printed. There is hope for the label-less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 27, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> Definitely didn't get a label printed. There is hope for the label-less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I too never had a label but my package came last week.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 27, 2014)

misstrix said:


> *They like to cut it as close to the start date as possible. I received my mascara the night before the study began.*
> 
> *It took me over a year to qualify for a study. Hang in there! lol*


wow... well that's pretty encouraging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. Thank God I am signed up to a couple other panels to take my mind off L'Oreal breaking my poor little heart *sniff*


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> wow... well that's pretty encouraging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. Thank God I am signed up to a couple other panels to take my mind off L'Oreal breaking my poor little heart *sniff*


Yeah, I have much better luck getting campaigns with BzzAgent and Smiley360. Too bad they don't do many beauty related campaigns though. I get lots of free food, insoles, and pet products though. lol


----------



## jayeme (Jun 28, 2014)

Finally got the 3 pounder! Blush is in Plum Elegance - not colors I'd usually go for, but I think I can make the blush work, and I might just use the other 2 as eyeshadows when I travel, so I could bring just that for eyeshadow and blush. Not the color I'd have chosen, but, hey, it's free.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 28, 2014)

Just got home from vacation and I was hoping to have my 3 pound comp waiting for me but no such luck. Sigh...


----------



## Kaylea Stone (Jun 29, 2014)

I joined this panel a year ago and haven't gotten to test any products yet but I got to take the informational survey on skin, hair and makeup. It took a few hours to complete it because I kept getting kicked off but I'm glad I didn't give up because I received awesome compensation(the same items everyone seems to have gotten) the other day! I'm loving the lotion, mascara, and blush trio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jun 29, 2014)

If you're on the mascara study starting tomorrow, your test products will probably come via UPS. I just received a UPS alert for it. Mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## nmango (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if we should either bother checking website for new prequals/surveys on Saturdays and Sundays? I've emailed them on two Saturdays before and both times gotten an out of office for weekend reply. So that we can just not bother checking if they don't put up anything new on weekends anyway .. or I guess they could set it to go live on weekends during weekday working hours lol


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 29, 2014)

nmango said:


> ...or I guess they could set it to go live on weekends during weekday working hours lol


I assume that's completely possible. I almost always check 1st thing before I even get out of bed (I feel like since I'm on the west coast I'm already at a disadvantage, lol) and then occasionally throughout the day if I have moments of boredom or waiting for something. On weekends I check like once a day JUST IN CASE... But just not as obsessively.. lol


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 30, 2014)

nmango said:


> Does anyone know if we should either bother checking website for new prequals/surveys on Saturdays and Sundays? I've emailed them on two Saturdays before and both times gotten an out of office for weekend reply. So that we can just not bother checking if they don't put up anything new on weekends anyway .. or I guess they could set it to go live on weekends during weekday working hours lol


i got into a study once on a Saturday.  If I remember correctly though it was one I had pre-qualed for so the survey had just one question, something along the lines of "Would you be willing to wear such and such shade".  But in the 18 or so months I've been on the panel I've never seen anything on a Sunday.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay so This is my first study i qualified for...the mascara one that starts today. I logged on this morning to see if there was anything new, and the one that I was in, has disappeared...is that normal? However I did get the notification for the package coming to me. Was there something that I was supposed to do prior to today?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in a foundation study starting on July 8 and already got my products.  I swatched both and they seem a little light, but I think I can make them work!  Better than the orange foundations L'Oreal loves to have me test


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 30, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> Okay so This is my first study i qualified for...the mascara one that starts today. I logged on this morning to see if there was anything new, and the one that I was in, has disappeared...is that normal? However I did get the notification for the package coming to me. Was there something that I was supposed to do prior to today?


Yep, totally normal.  I think the info just stays on your homepage as a "place holder" of sorts.  When it's time to do a survey on the product they will email you a link.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Yep, totally normal.  I think the info just stays on your homepage as a "place holder" of sorts.  When it's time to do a survey on the product they will email you a link.


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> Okay so This is my first study i qualified for...the mascara one that starts today. I logged on this morning to see if there was anything new, and the one that I was in, has disappeared...is that normal? However I did get the notification for the package coming to me. Was there something that I was supposed to do prior to today?


mine is gone too!  I just sent them an email.


----------



## nmango (Jun 30, 2014)

for those who have yet to receive 3lb compensation:



> we are still in the process of mailing them out. Please allow another 3-4 weeks.


ahh the wait..


----------



## 3gingers (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine is gone too! I just sent them an email.


This is ALWAYS normal. The study always is gone, once it begins.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 30, 2014)

nmango said:


> for those who have yet to receive 3lb compensation:
> 
> ahh the wait..


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I've been waiting so long that I'm hardly excited anymore


----------



## nmango (Jun 30, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I've been waiting so long that I'm hardly excited anymore


Haha yeah the hype has died down and we already know what we're getting anyway


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 30, 2014)

velvetred said:


> It started today, so the products came just in time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, they're shipping out comps much quicker now too. They come within a week (except for that 3lber).


I haven't yet gotten any quick comp. Still the normal 3-4 weeks for all mine.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 30, 2014)

If L'oreal starts giving NYX products in comps, I would be too happy to function. I LOVE NYX!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

3gingers said:


> This is ALWAYS normal. The study always is gone, once it begins.


thanks!  this is my first study, so I had no idea.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 30, 2014)

I got the mascaras for the two mascara study starting on the seventh (I'm on the west coast for reference) and they're not what I'm expecting. One of them I've already tested and the other I IDd right off the bat. Not my high end HG mascara :-( but they are quite nice all the same!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 30, 2014)

Yay...I got my 3 lb comp today. The blush is Peche Savvy though. Ick! But I love everything else!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey friends, just an FYI I created a thread for Clicks Research:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133095-clicks-research/

Will be working on moving all these posts over there!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 1, 2014)

3gingers said:


> This is ALWAYS normal. The study always is gone, once it begins.


 I seriously wish this forum supported stickies


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I seriously with this forum supported stickies


We could compile a FAQs thread, like we have for the Birchbox area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that way we'd have a place to direct people to, instead of having to answer the same questions over and over. 

ETA: Yeah, I'm definitely going to work on that. If anyone has suggestions for questions (and answers!) post them here &amp; I'll get them all compiled!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> We could compile a FAQs thread, like we have for the Birchbox area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that way we'd have a place to direct people to, instead of having to answer the same questions over and over.
> 
> ETA: Yeah, I'm definitely going to work on that. If anyone has suggestions for questions (and answers!) post them here &amp; I'll get them all compiled!


You ROCK.  Is there one for Ipsy yet?

Staying on topic...still nothing available to me since the eyeshadow study ended   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> We could compile a FAQs thread, like we have for the Birchbox area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that way we'd have a place to direct people to, instead of having to answer the same questions over and over.
> 
> ETA: Yeah, I'm definitely going to work on that. If anyone has suggestions for questions (and answers!) post them here &amp; I'll get them all compiled!


I was going to start compiling an F.A.Q for this thread too! Want to work on it together?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 1, 2014)

I just qualified for a study starting on the ninth. It looked like the same one I dq'd on a couple of days ago. I switched my brand to the other one of that product I'm using right now and it worked! I always hate that you can't pick all of the brands that you're using!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 1, 2014)

UGH! :scared:   I qualified for the home study starting July 9th, but the cat distracted me for a second when I was on the third or fourth terms and conditions page and it timed out! It is now showing up in my "incomplete surveys" section, but won't let me click the "continue" button. I sent them an email, but have yet to hear anything...

I'm sooo close, just let me in! Pretty Please!


----------



## ChemLady (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't wait until I start getting surveys!  I signed up within the last 3 weeks, so hopefully it doesn't take a year before they send me anything....


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 1, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I can't wait until I start getting surveys!  I signed up within the last 3 weeks, so hopefully it doesn't take a year before they send me anything....


After my sister saw what I was getting she got jealous and signed up (lol) It's been 3-4 weeks and she hasn't had a single survey yet, even though she checks frequently. That seems weird to me!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 1, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I can't wait until I start getting surveys! I signed up within the last 3 weeks, so hopefully it doesn't take a year before they send me anything....


My daughter and I signed up about a month ago and I just completed a study and she got into one today after getting DQ'ed on 3 others. So it'll happen. We check the site everyday in the mornings, west coast is a little disadvantaged here but it hasn't been a problem really!

Definite check in daily.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 1, 2014)

It took me several months after I signed up before I received a survey.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 1, 2014)

I finally got around to trying my blush from the 3 lb comp and I love it. Mine was in Nectar Lace and it's perfect for my skin tone!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello L'Oreal Testing Panelists!

The lovely @ and I have compiled a list of FAQs regarding the program. If you're new to the panel, please make sure you read the FAQs *before *asking in this discussion thread. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133101-loreal-test-panel-faqs/

If any seasoned panelists see things they think need to be changed or added, please send Kelly or me a message &amp; we'll get it updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 2, 2014)

Great job ladies!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

Can we talk about our studies as we are doing them?  Or do we wait until the study is completed to give our views?  I couldn't find that info in the FAQ - thanks!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Can we talk about our studies as we are doing them? Or do we wait until the study is completed to give our views? I couldn't find that info in the FAQ - thanks!!


We need to wait until after a study is completely finished to discuss it so that any discussion doesn't skew the results.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

@bellatrix42  thanks!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Can we talk about our studies as we are doing them?  Or do we wait until the study is completed to give our views?  I couldn't find that info in the FAQ - thanks!!


Good question and I have added to the FAQ that it is not allowed, please refrain from study/survey discussion until 24 hours after all final components have been completed.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 2, 2014)

I just got my compensation for the primer study. It's the Kiehl's lavender body scrub

I got a grapefruit scrub for a study a few months ago, so now I'll be stocked up for awhile. It smells really nice!


----------



## EmiB (Jul 2, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I just got my compensation for the primer study. It's the Kiehl's lavender body scrub
> 
> I got a grapefruit scrub for a study a few months ago, so now I'll be stocked up for awhile. It smells really nice!


Great! Probably I will get mine tomorrow.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 2, 2014)

I dq on the mascara survey again yesterday, but this time I accidentally clicked the wrong button, hit enter, but realized to late.

I had such high hopes.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 2, 2014)

@@CharstarWishes ~ Oh how I wish for another survey.  I entered the wrong answer the last time I got a survey.   On the rare occasion, I get a survey I go into panic mode thinking someone will take it away from me so, I rushed and didn't think a question through correctly and selected an answer that was clearly wrong for me.  So Frustrating!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 3, 2014)

It's been a long time since I have been in a study, I'm in a mascara study that is suppose to start July 8th. My questions are does Loreal send a shipping email for the study products? Are the study products sent by ups or usps? Thanks


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 3, 2014)

shy32 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been in a study, I'm in a mascara study that is suppose to start July 8th. My questions are does Loreal send a shipping email for the study products? Are the study products sent by ups or usps? Thanks


I think I'm in the same study and my materials arrived yesterday. Not sure if they shipped via UPS or USPS but I didn't get tracking - it just showed up in my mailbox in a padded envelope.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 3, 2014)

My 3lber is on it's way! Supposed to be here Monday! Finally!!!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 3, 2014)

jmd252 said:


> I think I'm in the same study and my materials arrived yesterday. Not sure if they shipped via UPS or USPS but I didn't get tracking - it just showed up in my mailbox in a padded envelope.


Ok Thanks! I will watch for them.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jul 3, 2014)

I completed my survey for the first mascara of the 5 mascara study and forgot to hit the button that said to return to ARCS and found out that I have to redo the whole thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

i cannot even get the page to load on my survey...grrr..

what the heck loreal?


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jul 3, 2014)

And it won't do any good to email them because their office is closed until Monday.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 3, 2014)

shy32 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been in a study, I'm in a mascara study that is suppose to start July 8th. My questions are does Loreal send a shipping email for the study products? Are the study products sent by ups or usps? Thanks


I was in a mascara study last month and received my products UPS. L'Oreal didn't send tracking info but I saw that my package was on the way via UPS mychoice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Jul 3, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I was in a mascara study last month and received my products UPS. L'Oreal didn't send tracking info but I saw that my package was on the way via UPS mychoice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 3, 2014)

It seems like they send usps when they have lots of time, and ups when it needs to be there asap.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder if L'oreal will be testing out NYX's new wicked lipsticks that are out this fall? *crosses fingers*


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got my pkg for the mascara study beginning on Jul 8.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 3, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Just got my pkg for the mascara study beginning on Jul 8.


Yay! I got mine today too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gchatt (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone still waiting on the 3lb comp to arrive?  I feel like I am the only one!!  I did send them an email asking if I was on the list and they said yes but, geezzz.....it seems like everyone has already received theirs.  Anyone else still waiting?????


----------



## nmango (Jul 4, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Anyone still waiting on the 3lb comp to arrive? I feel like I am the only one!! I did send them an email asking if I was on the list and they said yes but, geezzz.....it seems like everyone has already received theirs. Anyone else still waiting?????


Yep still waiting. L'Oreal said they're sending out hundreds each day but still wait 3-4 more weeks.
We play the waiting game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw where are you? I'm in socal


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 4, 2014)

Yep, me too, still waiting.


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 4, 2014)

I got mine and I really thought the blush would be way way too dark for me. Mine was in plum elegance, but it blends very well and looks very pretty. A nice fresh look, like you had just finished working out.  The contour is too dark, but ...makes a nice eyeshadow, lol! 

I tried the exfoliator and the Toner, but one of them broke me out pretty badly. I'll still use them, though. Just in lesser uses then my regular ones. Maybe the hubby will use the exfoliator though, since he pretty much just uses whatever is in the bathroom.

I gave my mom the mascara and the 5 second blur, since I got it on her birthday and her gift could use some more spice.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 4, 2014)

I still don't have the products for the mascara study starting on the 8th.  If they overnight it to me on Monday, that's great.  Unfortunately, I'm at work all day and typically don't come home at the end of the day and put on more makeup.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 5, 2014)

Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know 

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER

I received a Lancome eye shadow palette in French Nude and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip gloss in Rose Symphony!! LOVE both these items


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know


Nice! Did it come by UPS or USPS? I haven't got any alerts from UPS.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> I received a Lancome eye shadow palette in French Nude and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip gloss in Rose Symphony!! LOVE both these items


I got the same thing, but my lip gloss is in Nude Ballet. Great comp!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> I received a Lancome eye shadow palette in French Nude and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip gloss in Rose Symphony!! LOVE both these items


Daaaamn, that is amazing for a mascara study! Is this the one with They're Real? If so, I think I figured out what the other mascara might have been.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> I received a Lancome eye shadow palette in French Nude and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip gloss in Rose Symphony!! LOVE both these items


My gloss was the same, but my palette is chocolate amande. Very nice.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 5, 2014)

.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 5, 2014)

The comp for the moisturizer s14-134 study arrived:


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jul 5, 2014)

I did a 2-product mascara study in May and one of them, I believe, was also They're Real. The comp was a Lancome body wash and Loreal eyeliner. Would rather get one item thats a Lancome eye shadow palette though. Hehe...

I just googled swatches for Chocolate Amande. Omg gotta have it. I LOVE brown eye shadows.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my comp for the foundation study that ended a few weeks ago. C14-244

Got a Maybelline expert tools angled definer brush and Loreal The One Sweep Eyeshadow.

Not bad for free.

My daughter received her two mascaras to start in Tuesday. I lolled at the electrical tape wrapping job!


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 5, 2014)

velvetred said:


> I did a 2-product mascara study in May and one of them, I believe, was also They're Real. The comp was a Lancome body wash and Loreal eyeliner. Would rather get one item thats a Lancome eye shadow palette though. Hehe...
> 
> I just googled swatches for Chocolate Amande. Omg gotta have it. I LOVE brown eye shadows.


I was in the same study too and I totally know how you feel about the comp haha, but the body wash was nice. 

Btw, the mascaras were They're Real and L'oreal Million Lashes, which I actually happened to own before the study so I was able to compare the two


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 5, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot! My mascara study comp came in! This is for the 2 mascara products tested in June for 5 days each. I don't know how to post a spoiler so stop reading if you don't want to know
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> I received a Lancome eye shadow palette in French Nude and L'Oreal Extraordinaire lip gloss in Rose Symphony!! LOVE both these items


OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAY this is like the comp of my DREAMS!  I'm out of town right now, but can't wait to get this when I get home!


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 6, 2014)

I got the same colors! The French nude is so pretty but oh my gooses the rose Symphony is so bright on my lips. Still it is such a Pretty color.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 6, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Nice! Did it come by UPS or USPS? I haven't got any alerts from UPS.


USPS on Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Vomitrocious said:


> Daaaamn, that is amazing for a mascara study! Is this the one with They're Real? If so, I think I figured out what the other mascara might have been.


I think that was the one. I've never used They're Real, I've only seen pics of the tube online but it did have that odd shape.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 6, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> I got the same colors! The French nude is so pretty but oh my gooses the rose Symphony is so bright on my lips. Still it is such a Pretty color.


I love the rose symphony! I love pinky pinks, they work well with my skin tone. It is pretty bright but I still love it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Just got a UPS My Choice e-mail &amp; my 3 pounder should be here by the end of the day today! So pumped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 7, 2014)

Yay, I got the comp with the Lancome French Nude palette, and the Rose Melody gloss. So nice! Things I can actually use. Pretty good for my first L'Oreal comp (not to mention how good the tester mascaras were).


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 7, 2014)

Man, I really wish some surveys would show up for me! Not just for the tests and comps, but because I also really like taking beauty surveys! I want to take quizzes! lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my 3lber!!

My variations were menage a trois flush and hypnose drama... I am in love with the blush!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 9, 2014)

I got around to emailing them about the informational survey, I did do the survey and my box should be coming, she said it could be 3-4 weeks still.

So they are really spreading that one out. Knowing for sure that I do have a box coming makes me happy. It feels like forever ago taking that survey, it was May 8, so it was only two months ago. Now I know I have a box coming next month. Yay.

Also, I messed up on a survey, and asked if that is something we can email them about. Yes, if we mess up on a question and it disqualifies us, we can email and they will reset it. I once hit breastfeeding by accident.

That's good to know.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 9, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I got around to emailing them about the informational survey, I did do the survey and my box should be coming, she said it could be 3-4 weeks still.
> 
> So they are really spreading that one out. Knowing for sure that I do have a box coming makes me happy. It feels like forever ago taking that survey, it was May 8, so it was only two months ago. Now I know I have a box coming next month. Yay.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on who is checking/ responding to emails. I've messed up on a survey recently. I actually didn't DQ, but my LAST screen timed out before I could accept their terms and conditions. I sent an email explaining what happened and never heard back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 9, 2014)

She did say, if the survey was not full they could reset it, however regardless they should respond to any email.

I used this email:

[email protected]

I got a response 1st thing today and I emailed late last night.


----------



## narysh (Jul 9, 2014)

DQed on a potential hair study this morning. Damn.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 9, 2014)

does anyone's site look different when they log on? mine just changed completely over the last week and i have had no surveys at all-weird


----------



## nmango (Jul 9, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I got around to emailing them about the informational survey, I did do the survey and my box should be coming, she said it could be 3-4 weeks still.
> 
> So they are really spreading that one out. Knowing for sure that I do have a box coming makes me happy. It feels like forever ago taking that survey, it was May 8, so it was only two months ago. Now I know I have a box coming next month. Yay.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting too in socal. Where are you? Although looks like location doesn't really matter as someone else in my city received theirs mid June...


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 9, 2014)

DQ! Womp womp....


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dang, I was so close to the end for that hair survey before I DQed.  So close.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 9, 2014)

Good to see some action on the site atleast!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Close but no cigar, DQ.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 9, 2014)

Close, but dq'd. Eh, I don't do much with my hair.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2014)

Got through the hair study...wow! Maybe it will lead to something.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine won't load and now it's in the incomplete section and it still won't work.  :angry:    I've tried on 2 different browsers.  Should I email them or wait?


----------



## AliMo (Jul 9, 2014)

me too. I tried an hour ago too.



Kimb3rly said:


> Mine won't load and now it's in the incomplete section and it still won't work.  :angry:    I've tried on 2 different browsers.  Should I email them or wait?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 9, 2014)

nmango said:


> I'm still waiting too in socal. Where are you? Although looks like location doesn't really matter as someone else in my city received theirs mid June...


I'm in Alabama.

Just took the pre-survey for hair.

I didn't DQ, so that was nice.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 9, 2014)

DQ for me too. Sad trombone.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 10, 2014)

AliMo said:


> me too. I tried an hour ago too.


Are you using Chrome or Firefox? I had difficulties on both, and emailed them. They suggested using IE, and was able to DQ. LOL! But I hate IE.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 10, 2014)

DQ on the hair survey.  I got to the question about what I put in my hair every day. Whomp whomp!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 10, 2014)

I also DQ'd on the hair prequal.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

The last 3 times I've gotten surveys they don't load properly and I cant complete them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> The last 3 times I've gotten surveys they don't load properly and I cant complete them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had an issue with the hair pre-qual yesterday, and I emailed them. They asked if I was doing it on my phone (which I was) and they said to log onto the website. I went back, and it was in my "unfinished surverys". I still DQ'ed, but at least it was there.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I had an issue with the hair pre-qual yesterday, and I emailed them. They asked if I was doing it on my phone (which I was) and they said to log onto the website. I went back, and it was in my "unfinished surverys". I still DQ'ed, but at least it was there.


I'm on a computer.  It's in my unfinished surveys but I cant even start the survey because nothing happens when I hit the continue button.  The text doesn't display correctly either.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> The last 3 times I've gotten surveys they don't load properly and I cant complete them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I couldn't get the hair one to load on my desk top but I had no problems with it on my phone.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jul 10, 2014)

finally i got to sign in to this forum again after weeks of problems! i'm in the 5 mascara study thats going on right now. cant wait to get the comp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't even log in!! Keeps telling me I have an invalid panelist ID...Even though I am copy/pasting it from their dang emails.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I can't even log in!! Keeps telling me I have an invalid panelist ID...Even though I am copy/pasting it from their dang emails.


I know this sounds weird but did you try typing in the info they sent in the email. When I got my panelist ID I tried to copy and paste and it said it was invalid but when I actually typed it in I was able to log in. It was odd.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2014)

DQ'ed on the hair study... which is ok, I don't even get my hopes up anymore lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2014)

Got through the hair prequal!


----------



## AliMo (Jul 10, 2014)

TheDivineMsd said:


> Are you using Chrome or Firefox? I had difficulties on both, and emailed them. They suggested using IE, and was able to DQ. LOL! But I hate IE.


yep i was using firefox.....I tired IE and it worked but I DQ. Been avoiding IE since that security breach last month. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2014)

Whyyyy would anyone design their website to work best in IE?  *explode*


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 11, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Whyyyy would anyone design their website to work best in IE?  *explode*


An unfortunate number of companies do that. Both the company I work for and my university work best with IE and its just like..........why. 

Loreal's site is finally looking normal again for me.  (I use Chrome unless the site isn't compatible.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ha, yep worked great in IE.  Womp womp.  DQ'd on how I dry.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

DQed in the hair survey as well on what three items I use all the time.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 11, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Whyyyy would anyone design their website to work best in IE?  *explode*


My company does that for our website. It is hell to deal with! Most people use Chrome or Firefox, so I have no idea what these people are thinking...


----------



## nmango (Jul 11, 2014)

Who's waiting on the two week red/muave Comp?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seems to be no discussion on that..also can't remember if it was a 3-4 week after study completion type deal


----------



## Krystan (Jul 11, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> DQed in the hair survey as well on what three items I use all the time.


Same


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 11, 2014)

I got in to another 2 week mascara trial today.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2014)

How long after completing a trial do they usually send compensation? Also, if the trial was for drugstore products will the compensation also be drugstore products?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> How long after completing a trial do they usually send compensation? Also, if the trial was for drugstore products will the compensation also be drugstore products?


You can find those answers here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133101-loreal-test-panel-faqs/


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You can find those answers here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133101-loreal-test-panel-faqs/


According to that the answer is "Nobody knows." Awesome! XD


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> According to that the answer is "Nobody knows." Awesome! XD


sorry that it can't be more specific, but no one ever really knows what type or how much compensation they'll be receiving.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> sorry that it can't be more specific, but no one ever really knows what type or how much compensation they'll be receiving.


I understand! It did help me get off my lazy ass and go dig up the instruction sheet from my study. Who knew there was more info on the back of the page?! I think I may have skimmed it for 3 seconds before tossing it aside and grabbing the first mascara. LOL


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've found that for makeup studies, I have typically have gotten the compensation in about a week (faster than they stated) but it probably depends on the amount of people in the study.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone who took the first mascara survey yesterday think it was a lot more questions than usual? I've mostly been in foundation studies, and it never seemed so in depth....


----------



## Kelli (Jul 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> How long after completing a trial do they usually send compensation? Also, if the trial was for drugstore products will the compensation also be drugstore products?


Even though there isn't any exact formula we know of, I have done three testings and 2 were for sure drugstore brands and the third item is something I don't think was on the market yet (but most likely a drugstore brand imo), but all of my comps were drugstore items (typically a loreal or maybelline mascara and either a baby lips or another l'oreal/maybelline lip product). So i think it could be possible for them to base it on the products you test or I'm just not very lucky and always get drugstore comps, not cooler higher end stuff like Lancome palettes LOL


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 12, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Anyone who took the first mascara survey yesterday think it was a lot more questions than usual? I've mostly been in foundation studies, and it never seemed so in depth....


Yup, I did. I previously did a mascara study, and this def had more.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Anyone who took the first mascara survey yesterday think it was a lot more questions than usual? I've mostly been in foundation studies, and it never seemed so in depth....


I actually already did this exact same study (EXACT same..same mascaras, same timelines, same everything!) about a month ago &amp; I'm pretty sure it's the same survey too lol. Not sure how I ended up in the same one twice...kind of curious to see if I'll get the same comp!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I actually already did this exact same study (EXACT same..same mascaras, same timelines, same everything!) about a month ago &amp; I'm pretty sure it's the same survey too lol. Not sure how I ended up in the same one twice...kind of curious to see if I'll get the same comp!


What was your comp? just out of curiosity.......


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jul 12, 2014)

How often do these surveys appear? Every month or weeks?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I actually already did this exact same study (EXACT same..same mascaras, same timelines, same everything!) about a month ago &amp; I'm pretty sure it's the same survey too lol. Not sure how I ended up in the same one twice...kind of curious to see if I'll get the same comp!


This is what has me so curious right now.  I'm currently doing a mascara study and later this month I'll start another mascara study.  I'm wondering if I'll get the same 2 I'm already "trialing"?


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 12, 2014)

I've done one other two mascara trial, one of which was the same as one of the ones in this current one, and then I got a comp of Vichy Face Wash and Baby Lips. This time, I hope I at least get something like a nice L'oreal Mascara or a blush, maybe eyeshadow or lipstick, come on L'oreal, I have enough face washes to last a life time!


----------



## Zeljana Campolio (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, hello!
I'm new here but I've been with L'oreal test panel for over a year now, and did probably somewhere around 10 testings. 

Anyway, just got my 3lb two days ago and I'm super happy cause my Lancome blush was in Menage a Trois and that's exact shade that I usually use. 

DQ yesterday on hair survey, well I guess since I have quite short hair I don't think I'll ever qualify..

And I'm in the middle of one foundation study.

Question -  if you are testing more than one product for longer than a week in one study do you get more than two products as a compensation?

And this far I've been getting mascaras and lipsticks as compensation... Always the same lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

Now that I think about it, to me, weeks seem to correlate with the number of compensation products.

I did a one week foundation study and got a loreal moisturizer.

I did a five week cleansing conditioner study and got an eyeliner, mascara, face scrub, blush and an eyeshadow palette.

I did a week and a half foundation study and got an eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I've done one other two mascara trial, one of which was the same as one of the ones in this current one, and then I got a comp of Vichy Face Wash and Baby Lips. This time, I hope I at least get something like a nice L'oreal Mascara or a blush, maybe eyeshadow or lipstick, come on L'oreal, I have enough face washes to last a life time!


I'm always happy to get blush and lip products. Id really like a Vichy face cream too.


----------



## mdcso5 (Jul 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I actually already did this exact same study (EXACT same..same mascaras, same timelines, same everything!) about a month ago &amp; I'm pretty sure it's the same survey too lol. Not sure how I ended up in the same one twice...kind of curious to see if I'll get the same comp!


What was your comp? I'm in that mascara study right now.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Sooo.... guess what came in the mail today? My compensation for the mascara study I was in! LOL





Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser &amp; L'Oreal Colour Riche leGloss in Watermelon Crush


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 12, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Sooo.... guess what came in the mail today? My compensation for the mascara study I was in! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I hope I get!  I love Kiehl's!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jul 12, 2014)

Hmmm. I have not had the same experience. The compensation I have received has been random. I recently did a 2 week moisturizer study, and received a body scrub. Another time, I did one week, and received 3 products.  Who knows!



Justine1988 said:


> Now that I think about it, to me, weeks seem to correlate with the number of compensation products.
> 
> I did a one week foundation study and got a loreal moisturizer.
> I did a five week cleansing conditioner study and got an eyeliner, mascara, face scrub, blush and an eyeshadow palette.
> I did a week and a half foundation study and got an eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 13, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Now that I think about it, to me, weeks seem to correlate with the number of compensation products.
> 
> I did a one week foundation study and got a loreal moisturizer.
> 
> ...


I also have the same feeling!

I did a face powder study for 2 weeks and I received a L'oreal eyeliner and Maybelline eyeshadow palette.

I also did a mascara study for 2 weeks and I received a Lancome body wash and l'oreal eyeliner. 

Other than the 3lb from the huge survey, I usually get 1-2 items for surveys which have been a Lancome face wash twice actually.


----------



## Zeljana Campolio (Jul 13, 2014)

Well this is my first time that I'm doing two weeks study.. I've done at least 6 one week studies and I always got two products as a comp...


----------



## nmango (Jul 13, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I'm in Alabama


The 3lb package is now showing up for me on mychoice!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 14, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Sooo.... guess what came in the mail today? My compensation for the mascara study I was in! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this too! Except my gloss was Saucy Mauve.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 14, 2014)

nmango said:


> The 3lb package is now showing up for me on mychoice!


Good news, mine is now created, as well.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Good news, mine is now created, as well.


Me, as well! YAY! I only took the short social media survey, but MyChoice says it is 3 lbs, so I am assuming I will receive the same comp as everyone else. I am so excited! I DQ'd on a survey today, but this makes up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 14, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Me, as well! YAY! I only took the short social media survey, but MyChoice says it is 3 lbs, so I am assuming I will receive the same comp as everyone else. I am so excited! I DQ'd on a survey today, but this makes up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good news for me!!! That means Might bet a 3lb-er! I figured since I only had the small social media survey I'd only get a small comp. I'd given up hope! Ha ha


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 14, 2014)

Boo, a study just filled up as I was taking it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the first time it's happened to me.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jul 14, 2014)

I finally got into a study!!! It's a mascara study!! I can't believe it lol


----------



## BSquared (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep got the "quota met" message too. Boo!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 14, 2014)

argh. I tried to quote someone and it won't let me, I also tried copy &amp; pasting the post and it won't let me paste anything into the comment box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But what I was going to say is, I had given up hope on the 3lb comp, since I only did the small social media stuff and someone else who did only that contacted L'Oreal and were told they were not on the list... so my hopes are up a bit now that I've seen @@lindzebra 's post! Checked ups and I still don't have anything but atleast I have some hope that it will come lol


----------



## nmango (Jul 14, 2014)

@@lindzebra @@TippyAG @@Kelli yep also took a super short survey (don't remember if it was about social media) and also have a 3lb package coming my way...we lucked out haha


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 15, 2014)

norther said:


> Boo, a study just filled up as I was taking it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the first time it's happened to me.


Same here! I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 15, 2014)

DQ'd on the mascara study because of Volume  :angry:


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 15, 2014)

I got the study filled up message today as well.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 15, 2014)

Got my compensation for the mascara study: A full sized Kiehls cleanser and a full size "Le Gloss" in rectum pink. Total bummer I won't use either one of these.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 15, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Got my compensation for the mascara study: A full sized Kiehls cleanser and a full size "Le Gloss" in rectum pink. Total bummer I won't use either one of these.


LOL! I nearly spit out my water reading the name of that lip gloss....that cannot be right, right?!


----------



## Misdameanor (Jul 15, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> LOL! I nearly spit out my water reading the name of that lip gloss....that cannot be right, right?!


OMG lol, I just about did the same thing!!!! That is too funny.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 15, 2014)

The two mascara (c14-191) study is now over...If I get a face wash and baby lips for this I'm going to be pressed! My little sister has more baby lips than what she knows what rondo with and my mom is overwhelmed by all the face washes!

L'Oreal, if you're reading this, I'm totally down for some Miracle Blur or NYX stuff. Or, you know, anything other than a face wash or baby lips.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 15, 2014)

It's funny that so many of you keep getting Baby Lips...in the year and a half or so that I've been participating in the L'Oreal program, I have not *once* gotten a Baby Lips!! And tbh, I'd rather get that than gloss!!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm totally down for anything other than facewashes or baby lips. Haha!


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jul 15, 2014)

I DQ for the hair study, but I'm more interested in skincare and makeup so oh well.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 15, 2014)

Same pre-survey for hair that I took last time. I got through it.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 15, 2014)

Made it through the hair prequal.

Has a prequal ever actually happened?


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jul 15, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Made it through the hair prequal.
> 
> Has a prequal ever actually happened?


Made it through too! And yes, a prequal has led to studies for me in the past.


----------



## lsunelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Dq'ed on a hair survey


----------



## wadedl (Jul 15, 2014)

DQed on hair survey. The age groups were all messed up they went 20-25, 30-35...


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 15, 2014)

wadedl said:


> DQed on hair survey. The age groups were all messed up they went 20-25, 30-35...


I noticed that too. I just chose the bracket I was closest to. I ended up DQ'ing in the same place as last time...o well.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2014)

DQ, I've been having bad luck lately! Maybe they are tired of me testing all their mascaras, haha


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 15, 2014)

uh. hilarious. um. what about those of us who are in the 25-30 range? do we just lie on our age??


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 15, 2014)

I didn't even notice that, I would pick the correct decade, and email them that there is an age issue, I bet they will have to resend that whole survey to all.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 15, 2014)

wadedl said:


> DQed on hair survey. The age groups were all messed up they went 20-25, 30-35...


woops I just posted a screenshot but you already posted this! It was odd because I did NOT DQ, but I had to use a fake age (because mine wasn't listed) so I hope that doesn't screw it up


----------



## nmango (Jul 15, 2014)

With all these recurrences of compensation products I wonder if they just give out what's not popular in sales and whatever they are in overstock of


----------



## BSquared (Jul 15, 2014)

Made it through the hair pre-qual!

And I'm dying at "rectum pink"


----------



## nmango (Jul 15, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Got my compensation for the mascara study: A full sized Kiehls cleanser and a full size "Le Gloss" in rectum pink. Total bummer I won't use either one of these.


This has to be the best worst mistake here thus far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

I made it thru the hair pre-qual!!  yeah!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 15, 2014)

I took this same hair survey a second time and DQ'd in the same spot.   It stinks because I could easily have changed my answer but, it wouldn't have been true!  Ugh.  At least I am getting survey's but, sure would like to try something out.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

DQ on hair prequal.

Wishing my compensation for the two lippies I did at the beginning/mid June would show up!  I forgot how long they said it would be but feels like forever!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 15, 2014)

Made it through the hair survey!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jul 15, 2014)

I was randomly just looking at the back of my L'Oreal powder foundation compact and at the back it says

"Luminous powder with 5 anti-aging benefits to minimize the appearance of fine lines.*

*Based on a 4 week consumer study."

Oooooh...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so cool seeing stuff we test get released on the market!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 15, 2014)

I made it through the hair pre-qual. It seemed like the same one as the other day, but maybe it was different?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 15, 2014)

Made it all the way through the hair care pre-qual! Yay!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 15, 2014)

DQ at the hair prequal, I believe at the part where it asked me how many types of that specific product I use. I'm very particular about that product anyways though so it's not a huge disappointment.


----------



## nmango (Jul 16, 2014)

Most likely a looong shot, but does anyone have a UPS my choice label from GENERAL MARKETING SOLUTIONS? What could it be.................


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I took this same hair survey a second time and DQ'd in the same spot.   It stinks because I could easily have changed my answer but, it wouldn't have been true!  Ugh.  At least I am getting survey's but, sure would like to try something out.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 16, 2014)

Squidling said:


> Got my compensation for the mascara study: A full sized Kiehls cleanser and a full size "Le Gloss" in rectum pink. Total bummer I won't use either one of these.


"rectum pink"....lol. Is that seriously the name of it?


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 16, 2014)

DQ'ed on the hair survey. Getting bummed that I haven't qualified for anything since the liquid eyeshadow study!


----------



## jadorecouture (Jul 16, 2014)

3lb package was supposed to arrive today but now it says tomorrow... =( I feel like I have been waiting forever. lol


----------



## Krystan (Jul 16, 2014)

Made it to the end of the prequal.. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Also made it through the hair prequal!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Made it to the end of the prequal.. Here's to hoping!


Me too! That's the first time that's happened to me!


----------



## Squidling (Jul 16, 2014)

LalaD said:


> "rectum pink"....lol. Is that seriously the name of it?


It wasn't the name (unless L'oreal would like to name it that, I'm open, call me!) of the gloss, but that is exactly what it looked like. It was bright, inflamed rectum pink.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 16, 2014)

Squidling said:


> It wasn't the name (unless L'oreal would like to name it that, I'm open, call me!) of the gloss, but that is exactly what it looked like. It was bright, inflamed rectum pink.


Rectum pink.... made to be worn by a$$holes lol


----------



## Misdameanor (Jul 16, 2014)

Squidling said:


> It wasn't the name (unless L'oreal would like to name it that, I'm open, call me!) of the gloss, but that is exactly what it looked like. It was bright, inflamed rectum pink.


OMG I'm dying lol. This is the greatest thing I have ever read.


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 16, 2014)

I strongarmed the hubby into signing up back in March and he hasn't had one survey yet. Do any of you know how often the guys get surveys or is this odd? Should I make him email them?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 17, 2014)

The mascara study that just ended was really good for me! I really liked both of the mascaras in the study. I thought that they were very different from each other though. I thought it was kind of an odd comparison since I thought they noramlly compare similar ones. The skinny tube gave me very defined natural long lashes and the fat tube gave me very full long voluminous lashes.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 17, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> I strongarmed the hubby into signing up back in March and he hasn't had one survey yet. Do any of you know how often the guys get surveys or is this odd? Should I make him email them?


Maybe once or twice a year. My husband signed up too, but he has done just one study. So I think is normal. They are not interested that much in guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 17, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> I strongarmed the hubby into signing up back in March and he hasn't had one survey yet. Do any of you know how often the guys get surveys or is this odd? Should I make him email them?





EmiB said:


> Maybe once or twice a year. My husband signed up too, but he has done just one study. So I think is normal. They are not interested that much in guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My BF signed up after me.  Maybe 4 months ago?  He has only had two surveys.  One was to guess how old various women pictured were and he doesn't remember the other one.  Both times he got Kiehl's rewards (shaving cream, lotion, and eye de-puff stick.)  He hasn't gotten one in a while though so I would guess men just don't get them as frequently.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 17, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> The mascara study that just ended was really good for me! I really liked both of the mascaras in the study. I thought that they were very different from each other though. I thought it was kind of an odd comparison since I thought they noramlly compare similar ones. The skinny tube gave me very defined natural long lashes and the fat tube gave me very full long voluminous lashes.


I really liked the fatter tube! It's funny, I knew what both were by the shape and after the study of course I unwrapped them. I was right. I'm surprised that the skinnier more expensive tube was, for me, so bad. Just didn't do much for my lashes. Glad I got to try it because I've been eyeing it!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I must have had different mascaras.... the first was obviously benefit they're real - which I personally dislike (because it's practically impossible to get off). The other I wasn't familiar with (nothing under the black tape), but it wasn't anything special. Neither was a skinny tube.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I was in a different study than all of you! Both were pretty thick tubes, one was silver and the other was black and gold. I'd already tested the former and the latter made me look like I has three eyelashes lol! I wish I had gotten They're Real


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I think I was in a different study than all of you! Both were pretty thick tubes, one was silver and the other was black and gold. I'd already tested the former and the latter made me look like I has three eyelashes lol! I wish I had gotten They're Real


we got the same mascaras that black and gold mascara was not good


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 17, 2014)

i think I need to unwrap all 5 of mine from the 5 mascaras study! There was only 1 maybe 2 that I was a fan of.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 17, 2014)

wels5711 said:


> we got the same mascaras that black and gold mascara was not good


Yeah, I feel like I'd have to brush through with a a very defining, separating mascara wand to make it look even remotely okay.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 17, 2014)

Just got my 3lb box! Yay my 1st comp.





* Had to crop this image to get it to not turn sideways.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 17, 2014)

Man, I still haven't seen a single survey. I swear, I've checked in every day. Don't want to be a whiner, but I'm on this panel, as well as Glam spotters and Allure, and I'm so bummed that the only survey I've gotten was a "Rate your Satisfaction" from Allure which I had to check all N/A for because it was the first thing they ever sent me!

Also kind of miffed because I didn't check The Pink Panel _one_ day and missed the only possible survey that I could apply for out of the three new tests they're having. So frustrating! I've been signed up for them all since March! -sigh- At least I get to read about what you ladies are testing. The anticipation would kill me otherwise! Haha.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 17, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> i think I need to unwrap all 5 of mine from the 5 mascaras study! There was only 1 maybe 2 that I was a fan of.


I only liked the expensive one! I found it strange that they put tape on the other mascaras since there was no name on them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm so confused. In early to mid June I did a 1 week foundation study. About two weeks later I received a (in not great colors) Loreal shadow palette and a liner brush which was fine cuz free is free. Well today I received ANOTHER comp for that study. This time a Lancôme Color Design 5 shadow palette that goes for 50.00. I mean, it's gorgeous, I'm not complaining. Just not sure why I was sent two comps for one study. Thanks Loreal!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I think I must have had different mascaras.... the first was obviously benefit they're real - which I personally dislike (because it's practically impossible to get off). The other I wasn't familiar with (nothing under the black tape), but it wasn't anything special. Neither was a skinny tube.


I think I had the same as you.  I'm in the same boat--I dislike the Benefit They're Real too.  I'd gotten a sample before and hated it then.  It goes on too heavy and clumpy for me.  And it weighs down my lashes and removes all the curl.  The other one was your basic mascara.  Okay but nothing to write home about.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 17, 2014)

I love seeing everyone's opinions on different things! I personally LOVE They're Real and it is in my top 3 favorites for mascara...if it weren't so pricey, I would buy it all the time! But with my lashes, I need things that are *very dramatic* because my lashes are naturally so long, thick, black and curly that I'm often asked if I'm wearing mascara, even when I have absolutely no makeup on whatsoever!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I love seeing everyone's opinions on different things! I personally LOVE They're Real and it is in my top 3 favorites for mascara...if it weren't so pricey, I would buy it all the time! But with my lashes, I need things that are *very dramatic* because my lashes are naturally so long, thick, black and curly that I'm often asked if I'm wearing mascara, even when I have absolutely no makeup on whatsoever!


Is there a jealous button? I would die for lashes like that.  If it weren't too gross to share sampled mascaras, I'd happily send you mine.  it's unfortunately going in the trash. After the study was over, I tried it with my Anastasia waterproof topcoat to see if it would hold the curl better.  Nope.  Total fail for me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 17, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Is there a jealous button? I would die for lashes like that.  If it weren't too gross to share sampled mascaras, I'd happily send you mine.  it's unfortunately going in the trash. After the study was over, I tried it with my Anastasia waterproof topcoat to see if it would hold the curl better.  Nope.  Total fail for me.


Lol. It's nice I guess...though it does make finding a good mascara pretty hard since a lot don't actually do anything at all to my lashes. I wish I could get a good pic of them to post for you to see...but photographing eyelashes is hard!


----------



## saku (Jul 17, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Lol. It's nice I guess...though it does make finding a good mascara pretty hard since a lot don't actually do anything at all to my lashes. I wish I could get a good pic of them to post for you to see...but photographing eyelashes is hard!


ooh i wanna see! my lashes are also thick, long, and black....but they're so straight! haha curling them alone makes all the difference that i usually just skip the mascara and just curl them.


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 17, 2014)

I also got in on the They're Real and mystery mascara trial.  I really liked the They're Real mascara.  I've never used it before and it made my lashes look so amazing (and they stayed that way all day) that I'm willing to overlook the extra time it takes to remove at the end of the day.  I'm so happy that I get to keep the full size!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> i think I need to unwrap all 5 of mine from the 5 mascaras study! There was only 1 maybe 2 that I was a fan of.


if you do that, let me know.  I felt the same way - the long skinny one was the best one of the bunch (at least to me)

The last one I used was okay as well, but I was not very impressed with the 5 overall.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 17, 2014)

I think I'm the only one that doesn't have any issues with taking They're Real off! I've been using it almost everyday for a year and a half now and I never have had issues removing it like evryone else. I've used makeup wipes alone before to remove it and it all comes off. I normally use a cleansing oil though since I have dry skin and it actually comes off very fast. The sinny tube and the fat tube that I just tryed on the study were much harder and messier to take off. They both came off flakey and made a bit of a mess. I wasn't paying attention when removing the fat tube mascara and I guess I was rubbing a bit too hard because I now have a mini bald spot on my lash line. I've never experienced anything like that with they're real. It's not noticable as long as I have mascara on though so I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 17, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> I think I'm the only one that doesn't have any issues with taking They're Real off! I've been using it almost everyday for a year and a half now and I never have had issues removing it like evryone else. I've used makeup wipes alone before to remove it and it all comes off. I normally use a cleansing oil though since I have dry skin and it actually comes off very fast. The sinny tube and the fat tube that I just tryed on the study were much harder and messier to take off. They both came off flakey and made a bit of a mess. I wasn't paying attention when removing the fat tube mascara and I guess I was rubbing a bit too hard because I now have a mini bald spot on my lash line. I've never experienced anything like that with they're real. It's not noticable as long as I have mascara on though so I'm not too upset about it.


I always used oil (castor and almond) to get my They're Real off, that sounds to off characther!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 17, 2014)

I've never had an issue getting They're Real off either. I just wash my face and take the remainder off with Mary Kay eye makeup remover. It's a really really good remover, the only MK product I use, pretty much my HG remover.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if you do that, let me know.  I felt the same way - the long skinny one was the best one of the bunch (at least to me)
> 
> The last one I used was okay as well, but I was not very impressed with the 5 overall.


The first and the last were the only ones I would wear. The Hypnose was my favorite, I have to compare They're Real and Hypnose over the next few days to see which one I like more. I have 3 versions of Hypnose mascara for when I eventually need to open a new one. 

@bagwell

The only one that has a name is the Hypnose. The others are all in the same tube with no name.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 18, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The first and the last were the only ones I would wear. The Hypnose was my favorite, I have to compare They're Real and Hypnose over the next few days to see which one I like more. I have 3 versions of Hypnose mascara for when I eventually need to open a new one.
> 
> @bagwell
> 
> The only one that has a name is the Hypnose. The others are all in the same tube with no name.


I discovered that  &lt;_&lt; haha


----------



## lsunelly (Jul 18, 2014)

Was anyone in the  foundation study that ended yesterday? I loved the first one I tested and hated the second. Really wish I knew what they were so I could run out and buy the first one.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 18, 2014)

I just DQed on a hair study after they made me type out all the full names and labels of the products I use (shampoo and conditioner and styling, etc.). Argh, that was a lot of work! I'd rather do a makeup one anyway, but I wish they had kicked me out before they made me do all that typing.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if you do that, let me know.  I felt the same way - the long skinny one was the best one of the bunch (at least to me)
> 
> The last one I used was okay as well, but I was not very impressed with the 5 overall.


like other people have said only one had a label.


----------



## Griffin (Jul 18, 2014)

I qualified for the shampoo/conditioner survey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so excited because it's a 4 (technically 5) week study!


----------



## greenmtx (Jul 18, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I just DQed on a hair study after they made me type out all the full names and labels of the products I use (shampoo and conditioner and styling, etc.). Argh, that was a lot of work! I'd rather do a makeup one anyway, but I wish they had kicked me out before they made me do all that typing.


Same thing just happened to me.  So frustrating!


----------



## EmiB (Jul 18, 2014)

DQed too after all this info they wanted.


----------



## mdcso5 (Jul 18, 2014)

I DQed too after putting all that info! Ugh!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 18, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> I DQed too after putting all that info! Ugh!


Me too!


----------



## Krystan (Jul 18, 2014)

SAME AS YOU GUYS! I'm so frustrated. Why did I have to type it all out? Could that have been an error? Don't they have to manually review what's been typed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just sad


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2014)

Krystan said:


> SAME AS YOU GUYS! I'm so frustrated. Why did I have to type it all out? Could that have been an error? Don't they have to manually review what's been typed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just sad


Maybe they had keywords flagged to automatically search for. Can that happen?


----------



## nmango (Jul 18, 2014)

Griffin said:


> I qualified for the shampoo/conditioner survey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm so excited because it's a 4 (technically 5) week study!


Do you remember what it said on the last page? I saw something like "click continue to print instructions" ( I could be totally off......) then I got sent back to homepage and I don't see the study listed??



Krystyn Lowe said:


> Maybe they had keywords flagged to automatically search for. Can that happen?


Must be. Some typing ones I've DQ'ed from and some like this one let me into study. I think it's only for PREquals that they review the answers with a real person (presumably because they're not too sure on the details of the study yet). When it's finalized to actual survey to directly get into existing study, they already know what they're looking for. At this point doesn't make sense to review by anything other than their computer system. Well just my theory


----------



## Griffin (Jul 18, 2014)

nmango said:


> Do you remember what it said on the last page? I saw something like "click continue to print instructions" ( I could be totally off......) then I got sent back to homepage and I don't see the study listed??


It did say click continue. When I clicked it, it brought me to a page that had details about the survey dates and procedures, then I had to confirm that I was going to participate in the study. The study is listed on my homepage, I have no idea what could have happened in your case. It's probably a glitch, I would contact them if I were you.


----------



## nmango (Jul 18, 2014)

Griffin said:


> It did say click continue. When I clicked it, it brought me to a page that had details about the survey dates and procedures, then I had to confirm that I was going to participate in the study. The study is listed on my homepage, I have no idea what could have happened in your case. It's probably a glitch, I would contact them if I were you.


Thanks! I hate it when these things happen on Fridays/weekends...they are never in office.......


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 18, 2014)

I feel like loreal is mad at me.. Other than a mascara DQ earlier this week. I've had like zero action for awhile now. Sniff, sniff


----------



## Zeljana Campolio (Jul 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm so confused. In early to mid June I did a 1 week foundation study. About two weeks later I received a (in not great colors) Loreal shadow palette and a liner brush which was fine cuz free is free. Well today I received ANOTHER comp for that study. This time a Lancôme Color Design 5 shadow palette that goes for 50.00. I mean, it's gorgeous, I'm not complaining. Just not sure why I was sent two comps for one study. Thanks Loreal!


Same here! I've got my compensation for that foundation study same they when I got my 3lb package so I wasn't too disappointed, I mean free is free, but my L'oreal eye shadow was in that unfortunate "two-dollar-hooker-blue" shade... so... anyway.. got Lancome Beige Brulee this morning as a compensation for the same study...  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 18, 2014)

lsunelly said:


> Was anyone in the  foundation study that ended yesterday? I loved the first one I tested and hated the second. Really wish I knew what they were so I could run out and buy the first one.


I was!  I also liked the first one.  The second one made me kinda greasy and it settled into my pores and just didn't look good.  Luckily though they were both good color matches.  I've tested about 8 or 10 foundations and L'Oreal loves to send me dark orange shades.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2014)

JayC said:


> Same here! I've got my compensation for that foundation study same they when I got my 3lb package so I wasn't too disappointed, I mean free is free, but my L'oreal eye shadow was in that unfortunate "two-dollar-hooker-blue" shade... so... anyway.. got Lancome Beige Brulee this morning as a compensation for the same study...  :smilehappyyes:


HAHAH, two-dollar-hooker was EXACTLY what I got.  In that weird one-sweep thing application thing.  I'm thrilled with this newer, better comp.  My palette is so pretty on!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 18, 2014)

I finally got in, whoop whoop, but no surveys available. Whomp, whomp. Oh well, I'll just keep checking.  /emoticons/tongue[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got my comp for the mascara study.............................................................................................................................

The youth code texture perfecter serum


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anyone got comp for the lipstick study yet?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 18, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Just got my 3lb box! Yay my 1st comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@CharstarWishes What study is this from?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 18, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Has anyone got comp for the lipstick study yet?


No if it was that the one where you got 2 lippies to test for one week each?  Week one was red, week 2 pinky mauve?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> No if it was that the one where you got 2 lippies to test for one week each?  Week one was red, week 2 pinky mauve?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, that's the one... Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 18, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Yep, that's the one... Thanks!


No problem.  I will post if/when I get mine!  I think we are both in CA so it will probably take forever as it seems to, to me at least!  I know last study I had I never got the compensation and I emailed them and they said it had been sent back!  They resent it.  I cannot remember what the time frame for the comp was for this one.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> No problem.  I will post if/when I get mine!  I think we are both in CA so it will probably take forever as it seems to, to me at least!  I know last study I had I never got the compensation and I emailed them and they said it had been sent back!  They resent it.  I cannot remember what the time frame for the comp was for this one.


Yes, I am in Northern CA.  The time frame is usually 6-8 weeks I believe.  Sometimes we get lucky and get it sooner, but this is obviously not the case lol.  I will also post if I receive mine.


----------



## nmango (Jul 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> No if it was that the one where you got 2 lippies to test for one week each?  Week one was red, week 2 pinky mauve?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





linabunnie said:


> Yep, that's the one... Thanks!


CA too..didn't get anything yet.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 18, 2014)

nmango said:


> CA too..didn't get anything yet.


Im in Sacramento so I'm worried my comp may melt while I'm away at work lol


----------



## nmango (Jul 19, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Im in Sacramento so I'm worried my comp may melt while I'm away at work lol


Wow is it that hot?

I'm surprised no one on the east or midwest was in this study??? usually that's how we get our heads up for stuff coming to us by mail   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jul 19, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> I discovered that &lt;_&lt; haha


I figured out that the other tubes were Voluminous® Extra-Volume Collagen Mascara. It took a little extra sleuthing but I figured them out. The ones with the teal lids were waterproof and the ones with the clear lids were the regular ones.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 19, 2014)

@@nmango @@Linabunnie Got my  comp today for the lippie survey!  I am putting it behind spoiler in case you do not want to know yet! 



Spoiler


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> @@nmango @@Linabunnie Got my comp today for the lippie survey! I am putting it behind spoiler in case you do not want to know yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 19, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Awesome, thank you!!!


No problem!  Hopefully yours comes today and you can rescue it from the evil clutches of the hot mailbox!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> No problem! Hopefully yours comes today and you can rescue it from the evil clutches of the hot mailbox!


Haha yes! It was 106 the other day, so hopefully!!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Jul 19, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Has anyone got comp for the lipstick study yet?


I JUST got mine in the mail five minutes ago. I got Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara (Lancome) and Master Drama eyeliner from Maybelline in Midnight Master.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 19, 2014)

KNJScorpio said:


> I JUST got mine in the mail five minutes ago. I got Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara (Lancome) and Master Drama eyeliner from Maybelline in Midnight Master.


I got the exact same!  

I checked my mail this morning and nothing from Loreal.  About an hour later a neighbor came over with the package, saying I must have dropped it.  The dumb mailman must have dropped it because I only had one envelope in my box today.  Good to know I have honest neighbors.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 19, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> I got the exact same!
> 
> I checked my mail this morning and nothing from Loreal.  About an hour later a neighbor came over with the package, saying I must have dropped it.  The dumb mailman must have dropped it because I only had one envelope in my box today.  Good to know I have honest neighbors.


Ugh that sucks that the mail man dropped it.  Good thing your neighbor is nice and honest!  Then again opening other peoples mail is a felony!  I love the design, color, whatever you would call it on the mascara!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 19, 2014)

NorCal, got my 191 two mascara study comp, L'oreal Youth Code texture perfector serum. I have the skin of a 10 year old so I'll be giving it to my mom.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ugh that sucks that the mail man dropped it.  Good thing your neighbor is nice and honest!  Then again opening other peoples mail is a felony!  I love the design, color, whatever you would call it on the mascara!


Not to stray from the topic too much but it actually isn't a felony to open it if it is delivered incorrectly.  Parents are allowed to open their kids' mail, even.  You just can't take it out of someone else's mailbox because a mailbox is considered USPS property, so you are "stealing from the post office."  But if you get someone else's mail you can open it as long as you aren't intending to do anything illegal (theft would be illegal, but you can still open it.)  All of this is based on the far distant memories of a crim law class from three semesters ago but I *think* this is right, lol. 

Anywaaaaay, I haven't gotten to do anything since the eyeshadow study over a month ago! I did have the hair prequal but I DQed out of it pretty fast.  I'm getting so antsy to get something else.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 20, 2014)

did anyone else get into the 5 week hair study?


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> did anyone else get into the 5 week hair study?


Is that what the pre qual was for?


----------



## nmango (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> did anyone else get into the 5 week hair study?


Me! And someone earlier who posted did too


----------



## Pfinky (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anyone who was in the mascara study that ended last week know what the trial study code was? My instructions show that it was called Lipstick Study C14-158.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 20, 2014)

(◕ヮ◕)*:・✧ said:


> Does anyone who was in the mascara study that ended last week know what the trial study code was? My instructions show that it was called Lipstick Study C14-158.


C14-193 WASHABLE MASCARA


----------



## nmango (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone in socal get compensation for the 2week lipstick study (red and muave) or nahh? Welp I guess I am literally the farthest you can get from east coast. Minus HI and AK


----------



## haleyxoxo (Jul 20, 2014)

I qualfied for the 5 week hair study!


----------



## haleyxoxo (Jul 20, 2014)

This is what I got for completing a one week foundation study! The brush is a maybelline angled definer brush.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 20, 2014)

haleyxoxo said:


> This is what I got for completing a one week foundation study! The brush is a maybelline angled definer brush.


I got the same for that study. I love the Lancôme palette! So pretty. It came two weeks apart though which momentarily confused me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 20, 2014)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ said:


> Does anyone who was in the mascara study that ended last week know what the trial study code was? My instructions show that it was called Lipstick Study C14-158.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 20, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> @@CharstarWishes What study is this from?


It was the Informational Survey on May 8th.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 20, 2014)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ said:


> Does anyone who was in the mascara study that ended last week know what the trial study code was? My instructions show that it was called Lipstick Study C14-158.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 20, 2014)

haleyxoxo said:


> This is what I got for completing a one week foundation study! The brush is a maybelline angled definer brush.


Jealous!

Hey, has anyone gotten compensation for the two-mascara study that took place late June-Early July and featured a pink and green tubed mascara? Maybe all of us two-mascara-studiers will get similar prizes? I would love another serum. I am still working on a bottle of serum from last year, so I guess I don't really need it. But it would be hoping for too much, to get another tube of Lancome royal jelly body lotion.


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

Just popping in to say:

I've still yet to qualify for anything. womp womp. Super jealous of you all though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to be in the C14-274 mascara study starting on the 23rd, but I haven't received my testing products. Has anyone else? Nothing is showing up on UPS My Choice either-do they ship via other methods?

Thanks!


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 21, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm going to be in the C14-274 mascara study starting on the 23rd, but I haven't received my testing products. Has anyone else? Nothing is showing up on UPS My Choice either-do they ship via other methods?
> 
> Thanks!


For my first study i was in (just ended last week) I did not receive my mascara products until the day of!


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 21, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm going to be in the C14-274 mascara study starting on the 23rd, but I haven't received my testing products. Has anyone else? Nothing is showing up on UPS My Choice either-do they ship via other methods?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not in that specific study but I did a mascara yet in the past and they sent the testing product through USPS.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 22, 2014)

I've had no studies since the eye shadow one last month. I'm so jealous of all of you that are making the cut!


----------



## mollybb (Jul 22, 2014)

Has the site been dead for anyone else? I had a bunch of surveys all at once and then nothing for the last month or so except for the hair pre-qual.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 22, 2014)

mollybb said:


> Has the site been dead for anyone else? I had a bunch of surveys all at once and then nothing for the last month or so except for the hair pre-qual.


Yes, same here.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm in a study now, but other than the hair pre-qual I've not had any other surveys.  Funny enough, I took the same hair pre-qual twice and due to my inner Jiminy Cricket insisting I answer the exact same way, I also DQed twice.


----------



## nmango (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone have experience with glitching out of a study? And what you did after? I made it through the 5 week hair study.....and womp website glitch. I emailed loreal about it and they told me it was a website glitch but that study was full and study coordinator would let me in if spot opens up. 

I'm not even mad about not being in this study because I've been getting a decent amount of love from this program recently. And also because using one set hair product I have no idea of whether I'd like or not for 5 weeks is kinda scary. But I just feel like this is kinda shorta shitty customer service to say yeah you made it in, we made a mistake, sorry we can't fix it at this point.


----------



## babache (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post but I have been an avid reader of this Message Board for months.

I just received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-193: Kiehl's Gently exfoliating body scrub "coriander", and L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color in Rose Melody.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

babache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been an avid reader of this Message Board for months.
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-193: Kiehl's Gently exfoliating body scrub "coriander", and L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color in Rose Melody.


I believe this is the study I was in (ended around a week ago). I really hope I get this comp! I've been really wanting to try a kiehls body wash/scrub and I am in LOVE with the loreal color riche lip color. I got it in blushing harmony for an allure trial, and don't use anything else anymore.


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 23, 2014)

babache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been an avid reader of this Message Board for months.
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-193: Kiehl's Gently exfoliating body scrub "coriander", and L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color in Rose Melody.


Welcome!  Thanks for posting! 

I was in the study too, so I should have something on the way!  They were really quick to send out that comp.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 23, 2014)

babache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been an avid reader of this Message Board for months.
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-193: Kiehl's Gently exfoliating body scrub "coriander", and L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color in Rose Melody.


yay, goodies!  that was fast.  That's the study I was in too.  I would be so happy to get those items!


----------



## babache (Jul 23, 2014)

I was surprised too. It was quite fast!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 23, 2014)

I was in the other mascara study going on around that time and I got a Garnier facial exfoliatant and a baby lips medicated one.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the comps!  I want Kiehl's and Baby Lips.  Between Glamspotters, Allure, and a L'Oreal comp, I somehow ended up with 3 Color Riche's in Coral Encore.  do.not.need.more.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 23, 2014)

I got my compensation! Same as above Kiehl's scrub and the L'oreal in Rose Melody.  The Kiehl's is going in the shower now!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I got my compensation! Same as above Kiehl's scrub and the L'oreal in Rose Melody.  The Kiehl's is going in the shower now!


Praying for the same thing!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

babache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been an avid reader of this Message Board for months.
> 
> I just received my compensation for the Mascara study C14-193: Kiehl's Gently exfoliating body scrub "coriander", and L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color in Rose Melody.


was that the 5 mascara study that ended on the 17th? thanks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> was that the 5 mascara study that ended on the 17th? thanks!


No, it was a 2 mascara study that ended on the 15th.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> No, it was a 2 mascara study that ended on the 15th.


thanks!  Well, I can only hope they send the scrub to us as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

While we are on the topic of the L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color, is it supposed to be a dupe of YVES SAINT LAURENT ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain? Loreal owns ysl cosmetics correct?

I noticed how similar they look.... Has anyone tried the ysl glossy stain?

Another interesting fact... While looking for a pic of the loreal lip color, I clicked on a link and I guess Kim kardashian wore it in the nude ballet color for her wedding to Kanye west.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got my comp for the two mascara study that ended on the 15th.... the sticker showing the color is missing, but i assume it's rose melody.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 24, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> While we are on the topic of the L'Oréal Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color, is it supposed to be a dupe of YVES SAINT LAURENT ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain? Loreal owns ysl cosmetics correct?
> 
> I noticed how similar they look.... Has anyone tried the ysl glossy stain?
> 
> ...


I'm not a big nude person but I love nude ballet! It's just pink enough for me and I like the glossy finish.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got home from an extended trip! Got my comp for the mascara study that was rewarded with a Lancôme palette and L'Oreal gloss. Yay Rose Melody for the lippie! And boo brown/tan shadow (Chocolate Amande). Oh well hopefully it'll make a nice gift. Too bad we can't trade them.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 25, 2014)

How many weeks do you wait for a comp, before contacting L'Oreal about it? I live on the West Coast, so I imagine things take longer to get to me, but tomorrow it will have been three weeks. I don't want to be a nag. I am just concerned, because there was an incident with my mail a few months ago.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> How many weeks do you wait for a comp, before contacting L'Oreal about it? I live on the West Coast, so I imagine things take longer to get to me, but tomorrow it will have been three weeks. I don't want to be a nag. I am just concerned, because there was an incident with my mail a few months ago.


If you are in doubt contact them.  I had a study I was in and it had been a while since the comp was sent out.  I contacted them and they told me they had mailed the comp but that it had been returned that I did not live at the address provided (I have lived here 2 years).  They kindly sent me the compensaton again.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 25, 2014)

I just made it into a mascara study! My first one since the rose gold eyeshadow!


----------



## Squidling (Jul 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I just made it into a mascara study! My first one since the rose gold eyeshadow!


Me too! This is my second mascara study in 2 months. Not bad, but now I have a ton of mascaras. I will be so happy if I don't get another Rectum Pink lip gloss as a comp.


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 25, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I just made it into a mascara study! My first one since the rose gold eyeshadow!





Squidling said:


> Me too! This is my second mascara study in 2 months. Not bad, but now I have a ton of mascaras. I will be so happy if I don't get another Rectum Pink lip gloss as a comp.


After nearly a year, this is the first study I've ever qualified for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well that was a first.  I put in the name of the product I use and it said sorry, the quota is full.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> How many weeks do you wait for a comp, before contacting L'Oreal about it? I live on the West Coast, so I imagine things take longer to get to me, but tomorrow it will have been three weeks. I don't want to be a nag. I am just concerned, because there was an incident with my mail a few months ago.


That seems normal. I waited about the same before I got my comp and I live 45 minutes from the actual L'Oreal facility. I wouldn't worry yet, after 4-5 weeks, then I would shoot an email.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got into the makeup study, yay!!!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 25, 2014)

No survey's for me.  I am having a very Charlie Brown experience with this Panel.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 25, 2014)

DQed on mascara study , sad.


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Well that was a first.  I put in the name of the product I use and it said sorry, the quota is full.


Same here! I had the same situation with another mascara pre-qual several weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jul 25, 2014)

I had the same 'quota is full' response after the name of product.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> No survey's for me.  I am having a very Charlie Brown experience with this Panel.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sameeee. It would be a wonderful surprise to even get a survey to DQ at this point, lol!


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 25, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I love the comps!  I want Kiehl's and Baby Lips.  Between Glamspotters, Allure, and a L'Oreal comp, I somehow ended up with 3 Color Riche's in Coral Encore.  do.not.need.more.


You can send whatever you don't want to me!!! I'll take them! I never get lippies!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 25, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> No survey's for me.  I am having a very Charlie Brown experience with this Panel.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 25, 2014)

Just received my comp for the mascara study that ended on the 15th and they sent Kiehl's Gently Exfoliating Body Scrub "Coriander" and the Color Riche in Rose Melody.  No Coral Encore!  Hallelujah!


----------



## lsunelly (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got my comp for the 2 foundation study that ended last week. I received the Maybelline baby skin pore eraser and a Lancôme mascara.


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 25, 2014)

I received the comp for the mascara study.  The Kiehls scrub in Coriander and the Color Riche in Dancing Rose.  I'm loving the smell of the coriander scrub!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jul 26, 2014)

has anyone gotten any info regarding comps on the 5 mascara study?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 26, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I received the comp for the mascara study. The Kiehls scrub in Coriander and the Color Riche in Dancing Rose. I'm loving the smell of the coriander scrub!


Is used the Kiehls coriander scrub today and really liked it. I'm used to traditional scrubs that are really sugary/very granulated and I was surprised this lathered.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 27, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Is used the Kiehls coriander scrub today and really liked it. I'm used to traditional scrubs that are really sugary/very granulated and I was surprised this lathered.


Is it like the Lancome one? I really like it but the scent of the Lancome one reminds me of some kind of cleaner. So if anyone has tried both how do they compare?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

Crystal Mania said:


> has anyone gotten any info regarding comps on the 5 mascara study?


nothing so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

How long did it take before people started getting contacted for this? I have been on the list forever and had no contact whatsoever.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 27, 2014)

JenTX said:


> How long did it take before people started getting contacted for this? I have been on the list forever and had no contact whatsoever.


I don't get contacted hardly ever unless they're having issues filling a study. I have to sign on daily and check for surveys to take.


----------



## mollybb (Jul 28, 2014)

JenTX said:


> How long did it take before people started getting contacted for this? I have been on the list forever and had no contact whatsoever.


The best thing to do is look at the site everyday to see if there are any new surveys available to take. They very rarely contact you or send you emails about surveys. Unless you check the site regularly you'll never get anything.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 28, 2014)

What do you guys think we will get for the 5 mascara study?


----------



## wadedl (Jul 28, 2014)

My compensation for the 5 mascara study came;

Lancome Blush Subtil in Rose Flush, I was hoping for one of those brown eyeshadow palettes

Vichy BB Cream that has already been highjacked by my mom

Medicated Baby Lips

Charcoal Infallible Liner


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My compensation for the 5 mascara study came;
> 
> Lancome Blush Subtil in Rose Flush, I was hoping for one of those brown eyeshadow palettes
> 
> ...


I got that as well - except my eyeliner is in ....black.  lol

I would have loved charcoal!!

I would have rather had the scrub that folks got in the 2 mascara study.  I am bit disappointed as I will not use any of these items..


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you guys know if the 5 mascaras study comp will come UPS or USPS? I'm so excited to get mine!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

it came USPS


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 28, 2014)

That's an awesome comp!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jul 28, 2014)

my comp for mascara study C14-254. (5 mascara study) baby lips in just peachy. lancome blush in rose flush. silkissime liner in plum. vichy bb cream in sock le blu! ha!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 28, 2014)

I was about to say I had never used a baby lips but looking at the package now I think I tested it in Mauve. I now have 3 Lancome blushes! I wanted that scrub too!


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jul 28, 2014)

So happy to have gotten my comp for the 5 mascara study (C14-254)!! This was my first study and I was definitely not disappointed. Retail value for everything is around $99. The Blush Subtil Palette was in Rose Flush, Silkissime Eyeliner was Black, and Dr Rescue was in Berry Soft.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> How long did it take before people started getting contacted for this? I have been on the list forever and had no contact whatsoever.


No contact from L'Oreal....I check the site multiple times a day...


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 29, 2014)

So jealous of those blush palettes!  I got my comp for the 2 foundation study from the first of the month (sorry I don't remember the study #)  I got Maybelline Baby Skin Pore Eraser and Lancome L'extreme mascara.  Big fat meh on the Baby Skin, I opened it and tried it and it did nothing for my skin.  This is the 3rd tube of that same mascara I've gotten from comps, it layers well with some of my favorites so it'll get used eventually.


----------



## bagwell08 (Jul 29, 2014)

OOHHH!! that was a quick send out! I have not received mine yet as of yesterday.


----------



## Dots (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi.

Has anyone that qualified for the hair study received the test products yet? I have been taking the surveys for about two years and this is the first study I got into so not sure how or when the products are generally received?!? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dots said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anyone that qualified for the hair study received the test products yet? I have been taking the surveys for about two years and this is the first study I got into so not sure how or when the products are generally received?!? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not in this study, but I know they cut it close a lot! Twice now I've gotten the test samples on the day the study starts. Other times it will only be a day or two before it starts.


----------



## Dots (Jul 30, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> I'm not in this study, but I know they cut it close a lot! Twice now I've gotten the test samples on the day the study starts. Other times it will only be a day or two before it starts.


Thanks for responding. Hopefully, I get the products within the week...


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm starting to go through survey withdrawals....grr....what's up L'Oreal?  :blink2:


----------



## Quinn Quiver (Jul 30, 2014)

I signed up for Loreal Test Panel over a year ago and have received many, many invites for potential product testing but I have never qualified for any of them...anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 31, 2014)

Dots said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anyone that qualified for the hair study received the test products yet? I have been taking the surveys for about two years and this is the first study I got into so not sure how or when the products are generally received?!? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i am in that survey and i just got my round one products yesterday. they smell amazing!!!! I just realized per insert that we can't cut or color our hair until mid september!! WTH!! I don't care about the cut part but i will have like 2 inches of roots!!!!

i prob got my product already because i'm in upstate ny so i'm kinda close to the testing facility.  hold tight i'm sure you will get yours soon. if anyone figures out what these products might be....i may want to purchase after this study is over!


----------



## Dots (Jul 31, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i am in that survey and i just got my round one products yesterday. they smell amazing!!!! I just realized per insert that we can't cut or color our hair until mid september!! WTH!! I don't care about the cut part but i will have like 2 inches of roots!!!!
> 
> i prob got my product already because i'm in upstate ny so i'm kinda close to the testing facility. hold tight i'm sure you will get yours soon. if anyone figures out what these products might be....i may want to purchase after this study is over!


Okay cool...you just made me feel better...I wasn't sure when to expect them. Glad to hear they smell nice (that can always be a concern with hair products). I'm glad I cut my hair earlier this week since no haircuts allowed. Maybe you can use those root touch up sprays if you are concerned but I'm sure your hair will look wonderful even without it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Jul 31, 2014)

Remember that long survey a while back, that kept malfunctioning for everyone, about what products you use?

Well, once it finally worked, I was so tired of doing it over and over I didn't provide ALL of the products that I use. I pretty much chose 1 or 2 for each section (Hair, face, I can barely remember at this point) Now I hardly ever get any surveys and I'm wondering if they used that information to choose who to send them to, if that makes sense.

Anyone experience something similar?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2014)

LillyT said:


> Remember that long survey a while back, that kept malfunctioning for everyone, about what products you use?
> 
> Well, once it finally worked, I was so tired of doing it over and over I didn't provide ALL of the products that I use. I pretty much chose 1 or 2 for each section (Hair, face, I can barely remember at this point) Now I hardly ever get any surveys and I'm wondering if they used that information to choose who to send them to, if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyone experience something similar?


I haven't received anything for quite a while and I was pretty thorough on that survey, so I don't think that's it. Of course it went through on the first time for me, so I didn't have the weariness factor of filling that stupid thing out more than once.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

Quinn Quiver said:


> I signed up for Loreal Test Panel over a year ago and have received many, many invites for potential product testing but I have never qualified for any of them...anyone else having this problem?


Hahaha yup same exact problem. i am only taking the surveys now to see if I get past question three hahaha. I passed two informal surveys once.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 31, 2014)

Dots said:


> Okay cool...you just made me feel better...I wasn't sure when to expect them. Glad to hear they smell nice (that can always be a concern with hair products). I'm glad I cut my hair earlier this week since no haircuts allowed. Maybe you can use those root touch up sprays if you are concerned but I'm sure your hair will look wonderful even without it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i just got my hair cut and colored too! however, I am premature grey, like i've had grey hair ever since i was in my mid 20's. it runs in my family on my dads side. so i have to color every 4 weeks. my cut is shorter this time so i can prob hide it with some creative styling but i am gonna RUN to get it done once this study is up. thank god my stylist is my cousin!!!! love her!! and thank you i'm rocking the jennifer lawrence pixie and i've been getting tons of complements.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 31, 2014)

My products for the C14-275 mascara study came today. I'm excited!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 31, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> My products for the C14-275 mascara study came today. I'm excited!


Got mine yesterday, can't wait to try them


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 1, 2014)

I got mine for the mascara study too. I'm pretty sure I know what they are, at least one of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally got a survey! Cosmetic study. DQ'd on about the 3rd page. Lol. No surprise there!


----------



## Gchatt (Aug 1, 2014)

I got it!!!  Oh MY!!!  Check your accounts ladies!  It is for the C14-315 Mascara study.  They are sending me 5 mascaras to test for 3 days each.  So happy!!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 1, 2014)

Eeep!!! I can't believe I actually got in!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks you guys!  I checked and I didn't have a survey but I reminded my mom to check and she got in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats to everybody!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

I got in!!! FREAKING OUT!!!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a survey but, "unfortunately the survey is not right for you".    I can't handle all the rejection.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 1, 2014)

Qualified! Look forward to testing out the different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 1, 2014)

Booo...DQ'ed on the mascara study.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 1, 2014)

DQ'd on the mascara study. I'm not really mad since I have enough mascara to last me 2 years IF I throw a tube away every 3 months (which I usually have to do because after 3 months my eyes start getting itchy and irritated) I'm up to my eyeballs in mascara.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 2, 2014)

No survey for me, I'm still in my 30 day time out since I did a foundation study at the beginning of last month.  Boo!  I would love to test mascara!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

@@Bikerchic that is always the hardest part!  I felt like I was pouting in a corner when everyone was getting cool surveys!  Hopefully it passes quickly and you'll be back to getting surveys (and studies!) soon!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 4, 2014)

OK, wow. I just got a survey pop up that starts on 8/8. Talk about cutting it close, L'Oreal?!?! Anywhooo.... I cannot even BELIEVE the reason I DQ'd. Weirdest. Reason. Ever. It's the oppositve of EVERY;. SINGLE SURVEY I've EVER taken. WEIRD.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 4, 2014)

onegreatsmile said:


> OK, wow. I just got a survey pop up that starts on 8/8. Talk about cutting it close, L'Oreal?!?! Anywhooo.... I cannot even BELIEVE the reason I DQ'd. Weirdest. Reason. Ever. It's the oppositve of EVERY;. SINGLE SURVEY I've EVER taken. WEIRD.


I DQ'd at a very strange spot too. Almost seems like a mistake but who knows!


----------



## LillyT (Aug 4, 2014)

lol You can add me to the DQ list of weirdom!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 4, 2014)

I emailed them just in case it is a flub. Who knows, maybe they're developing a new product for that? With L'Oreal, you never know!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 4, 2014)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha I just DQed there too.  I think that must be a typo.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 4, 2014)

Can not believe I just DQ'd for the reason that I did...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

No survey here...I wonder if they took it down.


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 4, 2014)

I got an answer from L'Oreal. They were looking for men and women, and they had enough women already.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 4, 2014)

I emailed them because I thought maybe there was a mistake on today's survey...apparently the womens part of it is already closed.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 4, 2014)

Now that is closed can someone say what it was for? I'm so curious!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup, I'm totally curious about the weirdness!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 4, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Now that is closed can someone say what it was for? I'm so curious!


Since they say it's closed and it doesn't make any sense anyway, I think it's ok to say.. I was DQ'd because I'm NOT pregnant or breastfeeding LOL. It let me past the male/female part though.

I thought maybe they were testing some kind of nipple cream, haha!


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 4, 2014)

My hubby just got into his First ever study from his first ever survey, that lucky duck.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 4, 2014)

I honestly didn't even think about checking my account today (crazy day)...and now I'm sad that I may have missed a survey!


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 4, 2014)

No survey for me, not pregnant though! I think my 30 days are up at the end of the week


----------



## bagwell08 (Aug 5, 2014)

DQ on hair survey this morning.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 5, 2014)

Made it through the hair pre-qualifier this AM but not guaranteed a slot in the study... is it very often they do PAID studies?? This isn't something I've heard of them doing before.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2014)

I made it through the hair qualifier, but that is a weird study, lol. Skype interview?


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 5, 2014)

DQ'd on the hair survey.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

DQ'd on the brands used question.


----------



## Gchatt (Aug 5, 2014)

Made it through the hair survey....it was different and it is the first time I have seen a survey where a Skype interview is done.  I am curious if you get the $$ and makeup compensation.  It only mentioned a gift card?  I guess well see....


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I made it through the hair qualifier, but that is a weird study, lol. Skype interview?


I know! So weird it's a video chat. Do they want to see how shiny my hair is or something? lol, I'm imagining them asking me to bounce my hair around or something o__O


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 5, 2014)

DQ on brands! Sounds like an unusual study. Congrats on getting in ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dq on brands for the hair prequal and the cosmetic study... *sigh*


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 5, 2014)

DQed on the hair survey, but I just got into the other one! Eeeee though I am going to be swimming in that product soon. Sooo many!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 5, 2014)

I had a hair pre-qual today and DQ'd.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 5, 2014)

I DQ'ed on hair but got in on the cosmetic.  Whoop!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow!  2 surveys in one day.  DQ'd on both.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2014)

My mom and I both DQ'd on hair, but she got in on cosmetics! She's pretty happy because she's been looking for a new product in the category being tested, so maybe she'll like one of these and you MUT sleuths will be able to figure out what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My account doesn't have the cosmetic survey up though -- is anyone else missing that one?


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 5, 2014)

No cosmetic study on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just the hair.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 5, 2014)

DQ'd on both the hair survey and the cosmetic study. Boo!!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay! Got in the cosmetic study! Thank goodness I was afraid I was going to have to actually purchase one of those products! My current was getting low! ha ha! DQ on hair study.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay! I'm in for the cosmetics study!


----------



## LillyT (Aug 5, 2014)

I DQd for the hair study, but I qualified for the cosmetic study!

I haven't qualified for anything is a while so Woo Hoo!


----------



## kirstenholly (Aug 5, 2014)

Dq'd on hair study. No cosmetic survey for me... maybe it's because I'm still in my 30 day blackout?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 5, 2014)

No surveys for me still...it feels like it's been quite awhile since my last one!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

Dq on the hair survey based on brand and this was the first survey I've had in FOREVER


----------



## ScoutSays (Aug 5, 2014)

So, I got through the C14-274 mascara study. It was my very first study and it was pretty fun! (yeah, my life is boring, so this was fun lol) I liked both of the mascaras, but one way more than the other one. After the study and my surveys I took the tape off both tubes and got to find out what one was, but the other was unmarked. Can't wait to get my comp for this study, but I'm already happy to have new mascara, so the comp will definitely be a bonus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Just got a UPS MyChoice email - the 5 mascaras for my study are being sent NEXT DAY AIR and will be here tomorrow (just in case you are in that study, you'll probably get your mascaras tomorrow as well!)

Seriously though, if they had just sent the mascaras a few days ago when they confirmed my participation, they wouldn't have to pay so much for shipping!


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone ever done a body wash study? That's what I would love to test.....


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 6, 2014)

ok so who is doing the hair study that stared today? my hair smells FREAKIN AMAZING! its uber soft too! i realllyyyy want to know what this is so i can buy it when this study is over!


----------



## Dots (Aug 6, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> ok so who is doing the hair study that stared today? my hair smells FREAKIN AMAZING! its uber soft too! i realllyyyy want to know what this is so i can buy it when this study is over!


Wow...you got up and washed your hair bright and early. Are you just letting it air dry? I am about to try the products in a few...


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 6, 2014)

Dots said:


> Wow...you got up and washed your hair bright and early. Are you just letting it air dry? I am about to try the products in a few...


hahah im in upstate ny so i have to get up at 6am to be at work by 8:30, not counting that i also have to get a 16 month old girl ready for daycare and drop her off before i get to my office! I did air dry but then hit it with a blow dryer because it was a bit damp before i walked out the door. I seriously can't stop touching my hair! i may need a restraining order on myself!! :blink:


----------



## Dots (Aug 6, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> hahah im in upstate ny so i have to get up at 6am to be at work by 8:30, not counting that i also have to get a 16 month old girl ready for daycare and drop her off before i get to my office! I did air dry but then hit it with a blow dryer because it was a bit damp before i walked out the door. I seriously can't stop touching my hair! i may need a restraining order on myself!! :blink:


Okay, that makes sense. Soft and smooth hair is great. I always have frizz when I air dry so hoping that is reduced by these products...cross fingers!


----------



## bagwell08 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got into a foundation study


----------



## babache (Aug 6, 2014)

Did not get into the foundation study.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2014)

DQ'd on both. Got hopeful on the second one, but then DQ.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 6, 2014)

I got into the new cosmetics study. It said, "A variety of skin/hair and/or makeup product gift bag will be given for this study." Have you all seen this wording before?

Anyway, I'm very excited! I haven't been in a product testing study for L'Oreal since February or March. I've only ever done a mascara study and an eyebrow gel study, and a foundation study for Clicks that I am finishing up.

I did receive the 3 lb. comp for completing a short social media survey in May. I'm wondering if this comp will be similar because of that wording? The study is only testing one product for a week.


----------



## mks8372 (Aug 6, 2014)

I also got into the foundation study....I seem to DQ on everything except foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 6, 2014)

DQ


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 6, 2014)

Congratulations to everybody that got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got in, I hope it's a good color because I don't believe it mentioned anything about what color we would be testing unless I got to excited and missed it


----------



## Vomitrocious (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm envious of y'all! I still have one more week until I get out of the post-study dead zone.

I want to do a foundation study so bad, I'm such a foundation junkie!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 6, 2014)

mks8372 said:


> I also got into the foundation study....I seem to DQ on everything except foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel you! I DQ on everything but mascara. lol Oh well, I'll take what they give me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 6, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> Congratulations to everybody that got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got in, I hope it's a good color because I don't believe it mentioned anything about what color we would be testing unless I got to excited and missed it





lindzebra said:


> I got into the new cosmetics study. It said, "A variety of skin/hair and/or makeup product gift bag will be given for this study." Have you all seen this wording before?
> 
> Anyway, I'm very excited! I haven't been in a product testing study for L'Oreal since February or March. I've only ever done a mascara study and an eyebrow gel study, and a foundation study for Clicks that I am finishing up.
> 
> I did receive the 3 lb. comp for completing a short social media survey in May. I'm wondering if this comp will be similar because of that wording? The study is only testing one product for a week.


I'm a little curious about the shade, too.  The surveys usually ask if I'm willing to wear shade XXXXX for the study duration.  Here's to hoping it will match!  I'm super excited to see what kind of "gift bag" the comp will be!


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugh timed out on the study (stupid work)! Hopefully the study is still available when I get home!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I feel you! I DQ on everything but mascara. lol Oh well, I'll take what they give me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've gotten mascara and foundation, but I dream of getting a lipstick study someday!!!

Speaking of mascara, I got my 5 via UPS this morning!  And they're taped-up tubes instead of plain ones this time, so I plan on having a little unwrapping party AFTER the study is over!  Until then, they shall remain Magical Mystery Mascaras  :bandit:


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Aug 6, 2014)

just got in the latest study up today. woohoo! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I've gotten mascara and foundation, but I dream of getting a lipstick study someday!!!
> 
> Speaking of mascara, I got my 5 via UPS this morning!  And they're taped-up tubes instead of plain ones this time, so I plan on having a little unwrapping party AFTER the study is over!  Until then, they shall remain Magical Mystery Mascaras  :bandit:


Very exciting! Mine probably won't show up till later this week or even Monday. The study I'm in starts next Tuesday.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

I got in the foundation study!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 6, 2014)

Still nothing for me...L'Oreal doesn't even want me to do surveys these days!


----------



## jayohjayoh (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugh got an error when I was doing the survey and now it's gone. Lame.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2014)

DQed on 2 today


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

Its a miracle!  I am in!  Finally!


----------



## mollybb (Aug 7, 2014)

Finally got some surveys! DQ'ed on the hair one but got into the foundation study!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Congrats, ladies!  How exciting!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

Those in *C14-275 Mascara :*

Did you get an email to  take your survey but you don't see it when you log in?


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 7, 2014)

YAY!! Got in for the foundation study!!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Those in *C14-275 Mascara :*
> 
> Did you get an email to take your survey but you don't see it when you log in?


The paperwork says to take it between 4 and midnight, so I expect it'll show up later today.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> The paperwork says to take it between 4 and midnight, so I expect it'll show up later today.


Oh, I missed that. Thank you @@bliss10977!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Oh, I missed that. Thank you @@bliss10977!


You're welcome! I'm psyched to open tube 2 tomorrow I love these studies!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> You're welcome! I'm psyched to open tube 2 tomorrow I love these studies!


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> You're welcome! I'm psyched to open tube 2 tomorrow I love these studies!


I'm excited about the other tube, too!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2014)

nada, zilch, nothing.  :angry:


----------



## neeleywife (Aug 7, 2014)

does anyone know if you can have two accounts in the same household? i cant find it anywhere. My mom lives with us and is interested in signing up


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 7, 2014)

neeleywife said:


> does anyone know if you can have two accounts in the same household? i cant find it anywhere. My mom lives with us and is interested in signing up


Yep you can.  My daughter and I both have accounts and live at the same address.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

DQed on another today. They hate me.


----------



## Dots (Aug 8, 2014)

I think this hair test product doesn't like me...my face feels insanely oily and seems to be getting those little whiteheads type breakouts. Le sigh...


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevermind! He just got his products in the mail. The mailman was later then usual. As a bonus for being late he also brought my products that I can't use until the 12th.Eeeee! The wait is going to kill me now that I have them.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 8, 2014)

DQd on 2 yesterday and 2 more today. 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sad!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my mascaras today.  I like how sometimes they send you a product that is the one you stated you used to get IN the study, then wrap it in tape like you won't recognize the bottle shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2014)

I got into a hair study! Now I wish I'd done the cosmetics survey first, though, because I like cosmetics more than hair products and would have rather gotten into that haha. But I'm still super excited!! I've been a member for over a year and this will be my second ever home study.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. UPS man brought my goodies today! Now to stare at them until I can open up the first one on Tuesday!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

I got a phone call from Loreal about the hair informational skype study. I had already accepted the foundation study but she thought that I would be able to do both. I kind of thought that was weird, but ok. She's going to double check and call me back on Monday.


----------



## ScoutSays (Aug 9, 2014)

I got my comp for the mascara study(can't remember the number off the top of my head, but it had 2 mascaras.) today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## LillyT (Aug 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I got my comp for the mascara study(can't remember the number off the top of my head, but it had 2 mascaras.) today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm not one to complain about comps, (I get pretty excited about anything) but I got one of those for that long survey we all took a while back. I hope they don't send another one for the mascara study I just got into.

And cute nails!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

Dq on the foundation study, quota filled message after age on the other one. Boo!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I got my comp for the mascara study(can't remember the number off the top of my head, but it had 2 mascaras.) today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice comp!  I have been lemming after one of those balm crayon things!  Let us know how it is!  Looks like a great color!


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 11, 2014)

New cosmetic study up! Just DQ'd! Story of my life. Lol.


----------



## chaostheory (Aug 11, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I got my comp for the mascara study(can't remember the number off the top of my head, but it had 2 mascaras.) today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i got the exact same comp!


----------



## babache (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got in a foundation study. The one starting on August 22.


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 11, 2014)

Aw man, I love being in a study but I still get all jazzed up when someone says a new study is up. Then I remember I can't take any for over a month unless they are pre-qualification or informational. Sadness.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 11, 2014)

DQ'd on the skin care pre-qual. I'm surprised I even had a survey considering my 5-mascara study ended a couple weeks ago. I was expecting the post-study survey drought again from what other panelists have experienced.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

I just Dqed on something that I assume wants males. I wonder what kind of compensations men get. I should have my husband sign up.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

I got into a hair study for a blow dry product if some sort. I'm excited.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 11, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I just Dqed on something that I assume wants males. I wonder what kind of compensations men get. I should have my husband sign up.


Ha ha, me too.  DQ'd on gender.  I was like, Huh?  I've never DQ'd that fast before.


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 11, 2014)

My hubby is in a sunscreen study right now, I'm itching to see what he gets for compensation. I'll share as soon as he gets it.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 12, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> My hubby is in a sunscreen study right now, I'm itching to see what he gets for compensation. I'll share as soon as he gets it.


My BF has tested sunscreen for them. He got a Kiehl's men's moisturizer and a loreal mens eye roller ball thing. That was probably 6 months ago though!


----------



## Ang3lique (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been a member since early May and have DQ'd on every single survey!!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 12, 2014)

Dots said:


> I think this hair test product doesn't like me...my face feels insanely oily and seems to be getting those little whiteheads type breakouts. Le sigh...


i broke out around my hairline on the back of my neck! i used dr bronners castille pepermint soap on it when i took a shower and it cleared up in a few days. also i noticed my scalp is kinda tingly too. i wonder whats in this!


----------



## Dots (Aug 12, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i broke out around my hairline on the back of my neck! i used dr bronners castille pepermint soap on it when i took a shower and it cleared up in a few days. also i noticed my scalp is kinda tingly too. i wonder whats in this!


No idea but that is strange, huh? I am ready to be done with this set...It does smell great though...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 13, 2014)

For the mascara study that ended on Sunday (well, that's the survey day), what do you think the yellow tube was? The Maybelline colossal? I haven't used that one in forever.. The other tube had to be They're real..


----------



## JenTX (Aug 13, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> My hubby is in a sunscreen study right now, I'm itching to see what he gets for compensation. I'll share as soon as he gets it.


 
I would love a sunscreen study! I'm obsessed with sunscreen!



Jo Cres said:


> i broke out around my hairline on the back of my neck! i used dr bronners castille pepermint soap on it when i took a shower and it cleared up in a few days. also i noticed my scalp is kinda tingly too. i wonder whats in this!


You're kind of scaring me since I have a hair study coming up. What kind of products were in your hair study? Mine is supposedly going to be a blow dry cream....


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 13, 2014)

Dots said:


> No idea but that is strange, huh? I am ready to be done with this set...It does smell great though...


it does smell fab! i am kinda over it too. although one benefit i did notice is that my color is lasting a lot longer than usual. by now i usually have about a half inch of growth and i barely have anything! so that is a plus


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> it does smell fab! i am kinda over it too. although one benefit i did notice is that my color is lasting a lot longer than usual. by now i usually have about a half inch of growth and i barely have anything! so that is a plus


Does that mean it's SLOWING your growth? I would consider that a bad thing....


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I have a question for you Test Panel veterans as I'm a total newbie.

Do they usually send you any emails? Like even when you've been accepted to a panel? I've had 0 communication from them.

How soon before the panel do you usually receive the test items? I'm supposed to start Monday and I have received nothing.

Do the thank you items they send when you complete a panel usually have something to do with the items you tested? Like hair products when you test hair products? Or are they sort of random and just for your gender?

Thanks in advance for your help ladies!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Ok I have a question for you Test Panel veterans as I'm a total newbie.
> 
> Do they usually send you any emails? Like even when you've been accepted to a panel? I've had 0 communication from them.
> 
> ...


The only e-mails I've ever really received from them are e-mails reminding me to take surveys when I'm in the middle of a study. 

They usually send the product REALLY close to the start of the study. I wouldn't be surprised if you end up receiving the products on Monday, but hopefully more like Saturday. 

Compensation is usually pretty random &amp; I don't think I've ever had one related to my studies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hope that helps!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The only e-mails I've ever really received from them are e-mails reminding me to take surveys when I'm in the middle of a study.
> 
> They usually send the product REALLY close to the start of the study. I wouldn't be surprised if you end up receiving the products on Monday, but hopefully more like Saturday.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to know I'm not just having email and mail issues 

Also good to know the compensation products are random. I'm in a hair study and I need more hair products like I need a hole in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Thanks! Good to know I'm not just having email and mail issues
> 
> Also good to know the compensation products are random. I'm in a hair study and I need more hair products like I need a hole in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know if I've even gotten hair products as comp, now that I'm thinking about it! All skincare + makeup.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I don't know if I've even gotten hair products as comp, now that I'm thinking about it! All skincare + makeup.


Oh good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 14, 2014)

I never got the three pound comp and I sent them a message about it over a week ago and haven't heard anything from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I never got the three pound comp and I sent them a message about it over a week ago and haven't heard anything from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. Were you on the list? I assume I wasn't and never bothered to check.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 14, 2014)

I received my foundation for the study that begins on August 21st.   Looks like a good match.   First Study.  Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 14, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does that mean it's SLOWING your growth? I would consider that a bad thing....


i mentioned that to my stylist yesterday as a matter of fact! she said yes it could be. she took a look at my hair and said that it looked like it in fact may be slowing down the growth considering she cut and colored my hair about a week before we started the product.  i'm chopping it all off right after this is done so september can't come quick enough. hair experiment #2


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Aug 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I received my foundation for the study that begins on August 21st. Looks like a good match. First Study. Whoop Whoop!


congrats on first study! got mine today as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellekay (Aug 15, 2014)

I got into the foundation study and received it in the mail yesterday but I can't remember when I told them what skin tone I am. Was that in the initial survey and I just blacked it out? It's close but not what I would have picked out.


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 15, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I would love a sunscreen study! I'm obsessed with sunscreen!
> 
> You're kind of scaring me since I have a hair study coming up. What kind of products were in your hair study? Mine is supposedly going to be a blow dry cream....


i have done a similar blow dry cream study earlier this year. the product was great. no issues at all and the bottle they sent was HUGE! i don't remember what we got for comp though. As for this hair study if i continued to break out i would have contacted them and stopped using it. let us know how your study goes!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 15, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I received my foundation for the study that begins on August 21st.   Looks like a good match.   First Study.  Whoop Whoop!





Crystal Mania said:


> congrats on first study! got mine today as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





ellekay said:


> I got into the foundation study and received it in the mail yesterday but I can't remember when I told them what skin tone I am. Was that in the initial survey and I just blacked it out? It's close but not what I would have picked out.



Cant believe you ladies all received a product already for the study which starts on the 21st. I'm supposed to start on the 18th and still nothing.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 15, 2014)

@@ellekay - I do recall selecting something for my shade. 

I think mine is a good selection for me but, I haven't put it next to my regular foundation to see if its close.


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 15, 2014)

ellekay said:


> I got into the foundation study and received it in the mail yesterday but I can't remember when I told them what skin tone I am. Was that in the initial survey and I just blacked it out? It's close but not what I would have picked out.


I believe that it asked generic skin tones...  light, light-med, med, tan, dark - that sort of thing.  I haven't gotten mine, but I am a little nervous about the shade, hoping it will be a shade that I can pull off for a week.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 16, 2014)

I still haven't gotten the hair product for the study that starts on Monday the 18th. This is the first time that I didn't get the test product way in advance! What if it doesn't come today? Should I email them? They don't usually work on weekends right?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 16, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I still haven't gotten the hair product for the study that starts on Monday the 18th. This is the first time that I didn't get the test product way in advance! What if it doesn't come today? Should I email them? They don't usually work on weekends right?


I haven't gotten mine yet either. It could still come today or even Monday. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 16, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I still haven't gotten the hair product for the study that starts on Monday the 18th. This is the first time that I didn't get the test product way in advance! What if it doesn't come today? Should I email them? They don't usually work on weekends right?


The L'oreal office doesn't work on the weekends but your product should be on the way! Don't worry- sometimes products show up the day of, just let L'oreal know if it doesn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 16, 2014)

Is anyone else in the current mascara study? I cannot tell the difference AT ALL between the first one and the second one. I'm curious if I'm the only one.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 16, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Cant believe you ladies all received a product already for the study which starts on the 21st. I'm supposed to start on the 18th and still nothing.


Usually they don't show up until right before the study, or even the day of. I'm in the foundation study too but I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

I received my foundation for the 8/21 study and it is a really good color match. As far as brand, it's pretty obvious what it is. Which is ok with me since I wanted to try that brand out anyway.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 16, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Me too. Were you on the list? I assume I wasn't and never bothered to check.


I figured I wasn't on it either and never asked...but then a bunch of people who had the shortened social media survey got it, so now I'm a bit bummed.


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 17, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Is anyone else in the current mascara study? I cannot tell the difference AT ALL between the first one and the second one. I'm curious if I'm the only one.


I actually like the first one a lot better- the second one is making my eyelashes fall out more frequently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 17, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Is anyone else in the current mascara study? I cannot tell the difference AT ALL between the first one and the second one. I'm curious if I'm the only one.


I was bad and tested them all back to back when I first got them. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 17, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I was bad and tested them all back to back when I first got them. I couldn't help myself.
> 
> I think they're all pretty comparable to each other. Even including #4 (which is pretty obvious).
> 
> I haven't noticed much difference at all between #1&amp;2.


My 1 &amp; 2 were completely different.  I wonder if we have different arrangements.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My 1 &amp; 2 were completely different.  I wonder if we have different arrangements.


Yea after I posted that I was talking to a RL friend who is in the same study.  We compared number orders and they were completely different.  I was talking about 350 and 421, they have the same brush and seem really similar, although 421 is wearing differently.


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just got the comp for mascara study c14-275 (two mascara)

Spoiler!!

garnier clean balancing daily exfoliator and baby lips crystal in twinkling taupe. Just got that cleanser in the 3 lb comp, but it'll get used. And this is my first baby lips

Edited because I don't know how to do spoilers!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 17, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I still haven't gotten the hair product for the study that starts on Monday the 18th. This is the first time that I didn't get the test product way in advance! What if it doesn't come today? Should I email them? They don't usually work on weekends right?


  


bellatrix42 said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet either. It could still come today or even Monday. I wouldn't worry about it.


I still didn't get anything. Did you guys? I guess we will see if it arrives tomorrow... If not, I will email them.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 17, 2014)

Has anyone used the Garnier 5 sec blur from the 3 lb comp? It made my face so greasy. My makeup just slid off my face after an hour. It made me look like I washed my face in the deep fryer at McDonalds. My skin is naturally oily and this just multiplied the problem. Did anyone else have this issue? I thought it was weird because I saw a lot of reviews saying it was best for oily to combination skin.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2014)

I've used it, but I have dry skin.  I was actually thinking it would be better on oily skin because on mine it was kind of...crumbly.  I only use it when it's really hot and I'm going to be sweating, so it works great for me ther.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 17, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I still didn't get anything. Did you guys? I guess we will see if it arrives tomorrow... If not, I will email them.


I still haven't gotten anything either. I'm hoping it will show up tomorrow. I would rather not have to email them.


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 18, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Has anyone used the Garnier 5 sec blur from the 3 lb comp? It made my face so greasy. My makeup just slid off my face after an hour. It made me look like I washed my face in the deep fryer at McDonalds. My skin is naturally oily and this just multiplied the problem. Did anyone else have this issue? I thought it was weird because I saw a lot of reviews saying it was best for oily to combination skin.


I have oily skin as well and I found it difficult to use the 5 second blur until I learned that you're only supposed to use a pea-sized amount. I like to combine it with my Porefessional as a primer; just by itself can be too greasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I still haven't gotten anything either. I'm hoping it will show up tomorrow. I would rather not have to email them.


I won't know if mine came today until probably after their office is closed for the day too since I work. Is there a certain address we reach out if we don't get it today? Likely I will have to email due to times rather than call.

Has anyone received the products for this study? It seems like nobody has, so at least that's comforting I guess.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I won't know if mine came today until probably after their office is closed for the day too since I work. Is there a certain address we reach out if we don't get it today? Likely I will have to email due to times rather than call.
> 
> Has anyone received the products for this study? It seems like nobody has, so at least that's comforting I guess.


I still haven't gotten my product either for this study....hoping that it comes today! Come on Mr. Mailman!!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 18, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> I have oily skin as well and I found it difficult to use the 5 second blur until I learned that you're only supposed to use a pea-sized amount. I like to combine it with my Porefessional as a primer; just by itself can be too greasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I was hardly using any at all. Just a teeny tiny amount. I didn't use it yesterday, just the Paula's Choice stuff I got in Ipsy this month and I hardly got greasy at all. I already told my aunt I would give her the blur stuff  so I'm just going to let her enjoy it. lol The PC kept me pretty matte so I'll stick with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 18, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I received my foundation for the 8/21 study and it is a really good color match. As far as brand, it's pretty obvious what it is. Which is ok with me since I wanted to try that brand out anyway.


Does that mean they sent the actual full size product instead of a little generic white pump bottle?  I'm in the same study and got a UPS mychoice email this morning for delivery today.  Can't wait to see if the shade will be good for me.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 18, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Has anyone used the Garnier 5 sec blur from the 3 lb comp? It made my face so greasy. My makeup just slid off my face after an hour. It made me look like I washed my face in the deep fryer at McDonalds. My skin is naturally oily and this just multiplied the problem. Did anyone else have this issue? I thought it was weird because I saw a lot of reviews saying it was best for oily to combination skin.


I've been using a pea size amount as my primer a couple times a week and I like it quite a bit.  My skin is combo/normal for the most part and the blur doesn't make me greasy at all.  Sorry it didn't work for you!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I've been using a pea size amount as my primer a couple times a week and I like it quite a bit.  My skin is combo/normal for the most part and the blur doesn't make me greasy at all.  Sorry it didn't work for you!


Thanks. It's not a big deal. At least I found out without paying $15 for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even without the blur my face is pretty oily so it's probably better for people who aren't already super greasy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Aug 18, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Has anyone used the Garnier 5 sec blur from the 3 lb comp? It made my face so greasy. My makeup just slid off my face after an hour. It made me look like I washed my face in the deep fryer at McDonalds. My skin is naturally oily and this just multiplied the problem. Did anyone else have this issue? I thought it was weird because I saw a lot of reviews saying it was best for oily to combination skin.


Mine doesn't make me look greasy, but if I use too much it feels a little greasy. I think the trick is to use just a small amount.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Aug 18, 2014)

DQ on a skincare study


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Does that mean they sent the actual full size product instead of a little generic white pump bottle?  I'm in the same study and got a UPS mychoice email this morning for delivery today.  Can't wait to see if the shade will be good for me.


Yep, full size bottle of product. They just covered the bottle with tape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Aug 18, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Yep, full size bottle of product. They just covered the bottle with tape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooo, I'm excited to see what it is!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay!  Got my foundation for the study and I'm pretty happy with the color.  It's just a touch on the light side, but nothing I can't work with.  I was so worried that it would be horrendously off-color.


----------



## Margieeee92 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello Lovelies!

I'm fairly new to the testing panel and have no clue what I'm doing half of the time lol But I have a question that I was hoping someone might be able to help me out with 

A few weeks ago, I signed into the L'oreal homepage and saw that I had a prequaifying survey to take. I completed the survey entirely and received a "thank you" at the end and stated that I will be contacted with further info regarding if I qualified for the survey or not.

Well, It's been about a month since I took the survey, I have not received an email nor have I gotten any other survey's to take on my homepage. I was wondering if anyone has experienced this as well.

I check every single day and nothing! Have I been booted off? Does it normally take this long for them to get into contact? Does this mean I won't be able to take anymore surveys in the future?!

HELP! :blush2:


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 19, 2014)

Margieeee92 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> 
> I'm fairly new to the testing panel and have no clue what I'm doing half of the time lol But I have a question that I was hoping someone might be able to help me out with
> 
> ...


You may have not been the right match for the study, or it was just an informational survey that you took. For the prequals, they might email you or send another survey your way but sometimes they don't. If it's an informational survey, then it counts as one out of five for a compensation. I tend to lose track of the latter, haha. If you are really concerned, it wouldn't hurt to email them!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

Misdameanor said:


> I still haven't gotten my product either for this study....hoping that it comes today! Come on Mr. Mailman!!


Did you get anything? It was supposed to start yesterday and I got nothing.

Anyone call or email?


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

....and now the study is gone from my dashboard....

I wrote to them. We will see if I hear anything.

Looks like they may have cancelled the study. I hope the system doesn't think I did the study and lock me out for 30-days.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 19, 2014)

I emailed them about not getting the product for the hair study. I was told that the date they gave us was just to let us know that we qualified, not the actual start date (which makes no sense at all) but that our product was being mailed out this week.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 19, 2014)

LalaD said:


> I emailed them about not getting the product for the hair study. I was told that the date they gave us was just to let us know that we qualified, not the actual start date (which makes no sense at all) but that our product was being mailed out this week.


Thank you for signing up to participate in our at home product study. As the survey mentioned, the time/date was only to sign you up to participate in this specific study; not the actual date the study will be shipped or ready to test. We will however be shipping this week so you should have it in a week or so.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 19, 2014)

Margieeee92 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> 
> I'm fairly new to the testing panel and have no clue what I'm doing half of the time lol But I have a question that I was hoping someone might be able to help me out with
> 
> ...


It was probably just a prequal for an "if/when" study. It seems most of the time these never happen. What they do is collect the info from people for a study they may do in the future, but they also may not do them. This happens quite a bit. I think out of all the if/when surveys I've done only one ever became an actual study.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 19, 2014)

LalaD said:


> Thank you for signing up to participate in our at home product study. As the survey mentioned, the time/date was only to sign you up to participate in this specific study; not the actual date the study will be shipped or ready to test. We will however be shipping this week so you should have it in a week or so.


That is super weird...glad to see this though since obviously I didn't get the product yesterday!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

Misdameanor said:


> That is super weird...glad to see this though since obviously I didn't get the product yesterday!


Agreed. I've done around 10 studies over the last year and a half, and the date listed has always been the start date of the study. I guess I'm just glad that it hasn't started and that the products should still be coming.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 19, 2014)

It sounds like someone at loreal messed up..... We know that's not how it usually works lol


----------



## Krystan (Aug 19, 2014)

DQd on a skin study..


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

For you ladies who are / were in this elusive blow dry product study.... does it still show up on your dashboard?

It's gone from mine... and I have heard nothing back from the email I sent them this morning.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

JenTX said:


> For you ladies who are / were in this elusive blow dry product study.... does it still show up on your dashboard?
> 
> It's gone from mine... and I have heard nothing back from the email I sent them this morning.


No, it is not in my dashboard, but that is what I expected to happen.

At home studies appear in your dashboard for 8 am the day the study is supposed to begin as a reminder. They disappear after 8 am on that day.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 19, 2014)

Got my foundation for the study starting on Thursday. It's a pretty good color match, maybe 1/2 shade or a shade too dark, but not too bad. You were right @@jesemiaud it's super obvious what it is!


----------



## mdcso5 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am also in the blow dry product study. I actually printed out the instructions after I qualified for the study. The instructions said: "The study will begin on or about mid to end of August, and end on or about mid to end of September. We will update you on exact dates once the product is ready to be shipped (via UPS)"

Hope that helps!


----------



## splash79 (Aug 19, 2014)

I envy everyone who's getting into studies!  I'm having to live vicariously through all of you, since I haven't qualified for a study since March.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 19, 2014)

mdcso5 said:


> I am also in the blow dry product study. I actually printed out the instructions after I qualified for the study. The instructions said: "The study will begin on or about mid to end of August, and end on or about mid to end of September. We will update you on exact dates once the product is ready to be shipped (via UPS)"
> 
> Hope that helps!


Oh, awesome to know!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 20, 2014)

I got my foundation for the study that starts tomorrow.  Color match is ok.  It's a little too orange and I'm very warm toned so I feel bad for any cool ladies that might have to wear it!  It is super obvious what the product is, and unfortunately I've tested this exact same foundation for L'Oreal before and I absolutely hated it.  Hoping for a formula change and that it might perform better for me this time.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 20, 2014)

JenTX said:


> For you ladies who are / were in this elusive blow dry product study.... does it still show up on your dashboard?
> 
> It's gone from mine... and I have heard nothing back from the email I sent them this morning.


Gone from my dashboard as well


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my blow dry product yesterday. I had also emailed them on Monday and never have head back. The instructions are pretty vague about when to start and stop using the product. It's supposed be to used for 2-3 weeks, and the survey will be September 10.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 21, 2014)

I emailed them about not receiving anything for the two mascara study, the one that ended in early July. And today (like two days later) I already got a package from them! They sent me a Lancome shower gel in a green herbal fragrance, smells wonderful! And a Crystal Baby Lips in Beam of Blush, which I love. I had never tried Baby Lips, before. Now that I have tried it, I totally get why people are collection them!


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 22, 2014)

Do any of you guys remember the 2-week mascara test from May/June? It was the one with two mascaras, one with Benefit's They're Real and another mascara in a shape of the bottle of the Voluminous Million Lashes line. So I did a little research, and it turns out that the latter mascara has actually made it to the market last month! It is called L'oreal Voluminious Million Lashes So Couture...BUT it's only available in South Africa-- I didn't know that the products we tested would be launched internationally!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

I was in that study!  So cool... but I wish it was here too!  I loved that mascara!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 23, 2014)

That mascara was great. Unlike the 5 mascara study.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 23, 2014)

This 5 mascara study is downright painful.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2014)

YES. My lashes are very happy to be on their "break" day!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 23, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This 5 mascara study is downright painful.


The last mascara study I did I completely hated and despised the mascara more than I ever thought I could. I'm usually pretty easy going. This time is nowhere near as bad. I'm actually pretty happy with my 3rd mascara. Excited to use the 4th one since it is very obvious what it is and I &lt;3 it! Ha ha.

Atleast look on the bright side! Only three days left. You're in the home stretch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm actually quite surprised by doing these mascara studies I've done. I know from unwrapping my last batch of five that the very expensive 30.00 mascara doesn't perform nearly as well as the 8-10 drugstore brand for me. I'm swimming in mascara though. I think I have 9 of them from the past several months.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 25, 2014)

Even though from sight I can't tell the difference between any of these three 'not that one' mascaras, my third is 767 and I lovvvvve it.  If I knew which of the line it is I would totally rebuy despite my gigantic mascara stash.  I should take some before/afters later.

Edit:  Here have some pictures--limited by the awfulness of my front facing camera and the moving sun but you get the idea.



Spoiler


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Even though from sight I can't tell the difference between any of these three 'not that one' mascaras, my third is 767 and I lovvvvve it.  If I knew which of the line it is I would totally rebuy despite my gigantic mascara stash.  I should take some before/afters later.
> 
> Edit:  Here have some pictures--limited by the awfulness of my front facing camera and the moving sun but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Those are some dramatic results!  Love it!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Even though from sight I can't tell the difference between any of these three 'not that one' mascaras, my third is 767 and I lovvvvve it.  If I knew which of the line it is I would totally rebuy despite my gigantic mascara stash.  I should take some before/afters later.
> 
> Edit:  Here have some pictures--limited by the awfulness of my front facing camera and the moving sun but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


WOW! my 1st was 767, and in NO way did it compare to that! bummer!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Even though from sight I can't tell the difference between any of these three 'not that one' mascaras, my third is 767 and I lovvvvve it.  If I knew which of the line it is I would totally rebuy despite my gigantic mascara stash.  I should take some before/afters later.
> 
> Edit:  Here have some pictures--limited by the awfulness of my front facing camera and the moving sun but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


WHOA that's intense. I wish we knew what it was so I could try it!

 (Somewhat OT, I have kind of a funny mascara story. My mom always complains to me that her mascaras are not impressive and her lashes never look as good as mine, even when I give her mascaras that I like. Recently I learned she only ever does one coat of mascara....that might be why!)


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hallelujah! Qualified for a cosmetic study!!


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

DQed. Boo.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 26, 2014)

Qualified! Woot, woot! This will be my second study for this kind of product, here's to hoping this one is better than the first.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Hallelujah! Qualified for a cosmetic study!!


Me too!!

I had a skincare and a cosmetics survey so I decided to try to the cosmetics first and got lucky right away! I have never tested this type of product before so I am excited!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

I tried the skincare first and dqed but I got into the cosmetics one. Excited to try a product I use every day in a different format!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 26, 2014)

jayeme said:


> WHOA that's intense. I wish we knew what it was so I could try it!
> 
> (Somewhat OT, I have kind of a funny mascara story. My mom always complains to me that her mascaras are not impressive and her lashes never look as good as mine, even when I give her mascaras that I like. Recently I learned she only ever does one coat of mascara....that might be why!)


Haha, I was going to say--to be fair I use a lot of coats of mascara.  It was actually pretty at 1-2 coat but having fake looking lashes is kinda my thing.  This in particular built up very well which not all mascara does.  

My mom is pretty much blind without her glasses on (and can't get contacts, she has ambliopia) so her mascara is only ever on the tips of her lashes.  If she were to try to get to the root I think she would stab herself in the eye.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Aug 26, 2014)

DQ on both a Cosmetics and a Skin Care study. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

Did anyone qualify for the skincare study? If so can you tell me how long the testing phase is? I should have looked closer when it was on my dashboard, but I got too excited and clicked cosmetics right away. I am just curious to guess what type of comp they will send out for both.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 26, 2014)

I picked the cosmetics survey first and got in so the skin care one disappeared! but yay for study!!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 26, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Even though from sight I can't tell the difference between any of these three 'not that one' mascaras, my third is 767 and I lovvvvve it.  If I knew which of the line it is I would totally rebuy despite my gigantic mascara stash.  I should take some before/afters later.
> 
> Edit:  Here have some pictures--limited by the awfulness of my front facing camera and the moving sun but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


I specifically came here to see if anyone would know what brand the 767 is.  I LOVE it too! 

I would love to find out what mascara this is so I could buy it!  I wonder if there is any hope of finding out if/when it makes it to market (if it isn't there already)?

This is my last one to to test.  They have 3 of 4 really wrapped up in electrical tape.  For whatever reason they left one fairly exposed (hmmmm....what could it be?  LOL)


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yay! Made it into the cosmetic study! Woohoo! I didn't get to take the skincare one though, so I'm curious about it. Haha.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I specifically came here to see if anyone would know what brand the 767 is. I LOVE it too!
> 
> I would love to find out what mascara this is so I could buy it! I wonder if there is any hope of finding out if/when it makes it to market (if it isn't there already)?
> 
> This is my last one to to test. They have 3 of 4 really wrapped up in electrical tape. For whatever reason they left one fairly exposed (hmmmm....what could it be? LOL)


I don't have a 767 in my group.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Last day of the 5 mascara study!  And now comes my favorite part... waiting for the comp!  And desperately hoping that a mascara study does not get comped with MORE mascara!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 26, 2014)

I had a skincare study but DQ'd on gender.

Had a makeup study and disqualified 1st question after demographics.  Whomp, whomp, whomp (sad trombone sound)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 26, 2014)

Also DQ'ed on skincare, but qualified for cosmetics -- yay!!


----------



## Gchatt (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm in the 5 mascara study and it has been a long month!  Anyways,  how many comp items do you think we will get for testing 5 products?  Is it like a one to one ratio?  I'm trying to remember....the last study I was in was a face cream study and I tested two items....I received 2 comp items as well.  It would be pretty cool to get 5 comp items or maybe a couple higher end items (Lancome eyeshadow pallet or blush quad).  Here's to hoping!!


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 26, 2014)

So glad the 5 mascara study is over!! Really brutal time for my lashes...I always had the presumption that all testing products were top-notch but not this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time for an unwrapping party!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 26, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I'm in the 5 mascara study and it has been a long month!  Anyways,  how many comp items do you think we will get for testing 5 products?  Is it like a one to one ratio?  I'm trying to remember....the last study I was in was a face cream study and I tested two items....I received 2 comp items as well.  It would be pretty cool to get 5 comp items or maybe a couple higher end items (Lancome eyeshadow pallet or blush quad).  Here's to hoping!!


I hope you get a Lancome eyeshadow pallet. I received one for a mascara study I did in June and it's amazing. I've never used shadows like that before. They go on so smooth, don't crease, stay put for hours and look fantastic. I'm cheap and could never shell out the $50 that they go for but I will use this till there is nothing left. lol Hopefully that will be included in your comp!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I'm in the 5 mascara study and it has been a long month!  Anyways,  how many comp items do you think we will get for testing 5 products?  Is it like a one to one ratio?  I'm trying to remember....the last study I was in was a face cream study and I tested two items....I received 2 comp items as well.  It would be pretty cool to get 5 comp items or maybe a couple higher end items (Lancome eyeshadow pallet or blush quad).  Here's to hoping!!


This is what I got for the time I did a 5 mascara study

Lancome Blush Subtil in Rose Flush

Vichy BB Cream 

Medicated Baby Lips

Charcoal Infallible Liner


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

that sounds AMAZING!  I hope this is one of the times they send out comps really fast.  After 4 out of 5 mascaras made me super-cranky, I need some pretties to make me feel better!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

One of the mascaras from the time I was in the 5 mascaras seemed to make my lashes fall out. It could have been coincidence but... I was driving down a street that is 50 MPH 3 lanes each way and all of a sudden there was an eyelash in my eye and I couldn't see and so I am closing that eye but it hurts to close and then the other one started hurting and my eyes are all blurry. The kids were all mom what wrong since I'm driving with my finger basically in my eyeball because it hurt and they felt like little needles. 2 lashes in 1 eye and 1 in the other all at once! The next day I only barely put any of that mascara on and only really on the tips.


----------



## Gchatt (Aug 27, 2014)

I just got a phone call from Loreal regarding the hair survey I filled out a few weeks ago.  It was the survey that at the end said it would be a Skype interview and compensation would be a $$ visa gift card.  I got scheduled for tomorrow for the 1 1/2 hour Skype interview!!  Woot!  So if you made it to the end of the survey, watch for a phone call from NY.  Just a heads up..

Also, I am currently in the 5 mascara study so it looks like they are not concerned about being in a current study.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would love to get a Lancome eye shadow as a comp. I have never tried a "high end" shadow and it would be nice to try!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Aug 27, 2014)

I mixed some of the Garnier blur stuff that sucks with tinted moisturizer and it was like Benefits Porefessional!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 27, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I just got a phone call from Loreal regarding the hair survey I filled out a few weeks ago. It was the survey that at the end said it would be a Skype interview and compensation would be a $$ visa gift card. I got scheduled for tomorrow for the 1 1/2 hour Skype interview!! Woot! So if you made it to the end of the survey, watch for a phone call from NY. Just a heads up..
> 
> Also, I am currently in the 5 mascara study so it looks like they are not concerned about being in a current study.


An hour and a half?? Crazy! Be sure to give us a rundown on what thats like. I'm very intrigued!


----------



## NrthrnStar (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gchatt (Aug 27, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> An hour and a half?? Crazy! Be sure to give us a rundown on what thats like. I'm very intrigued!


Yeah, they want to talk about the "hair product" I use and have it on hand to show them.  They want to talk about everything from how it smells to how much I apply and everything in between.  We will be disecting this product as they will most likely come out with one of there own similar products in the future.  The gift card is 50.00 for up to 1 1/2 hour Skype.  I can't possibly image talking for 1 1/2 hours about one product but we will see.


----------



## NrthrnStar (Aug 27, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Did anyone qualify for the skincare study? If so can you tell me how long the testing phase is? I should have looked closer when it was on my dashboard, but I got too excited and clicked cosmetics right away. I am just curious to guess what type of comp they will send out for both.


I got into the skincare study.  It's 6 days, 2 products, 3 days each product.


----------



## Dalila (Aug 27, 2014)

I've filled almost 10 surveys and I've always been disqualified.


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 27, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Yeah, they want to talk about the "hair product" I use and have it on hand to show them. They want to talk about everything from how it smells to how much I apply and everything in between. We will be disecting this product as they will most likely come out with one of there own similar products in the future. The gift card is 50.00 for up to 1 1/2 hour Skype. I can't possibly image talking for 1 1/2 hours about one product but we will see.


This is really interesting! Congrats on getting to be a part of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 27, 2014)

NrthrnStar said:


> I got into the skincare study. It's 6 days, 2 products, 3 days each product.


Thanks so much! Looks like they will probably be similar comps based on time, but I wonder if testing two vs one products makes any difference. Can't wait to start!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 28, 2014)

Into the cosmetics one too!! Sounds like a lot of us qualified!! Hopefully this product works!


----------



## mollybb (Aug 28, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> I mixed some of the Garnier blur stuff that sucks with tinted moisturizer and it was like Benefits Porefessional!


I love Porefessional, so I'll have to try that!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 28, 2014)

You blow dry product survey ladies.... How are you liking the product?


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 28, 2014)

JenTX said:


> You blow dry product survey ladies.... How are you liking the product?


Hey! I'm kind of on the fence about this one. I feel like the formula is really sticky/glue like when I apply it to my hair, and it's kind of hard to work in. On the flip side of that, it really smoothed out my hair and made it shiny after I blow dried. What do you think?


----------



## lsunelly (Aug 28, 2014)

Did anyone else finish the foundation study today?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

lsunelly said:


> Did anyone else finish the foundation study today?


Yep...me! Wasn't my favorite, but not horrible either.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I finished the foundation study as well.  The color was a good match for me luckily.


----------



## ellekay (Aug 28, 2014)

I also finished the foundation study today. I wasn't really impressed. I felt like it exacerbated my problem areas (dry areas drier, oily areas oilier).


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 28, 2014)

I finished the foundation today, too.  Hated it.  And the worst part is that I had tested this exact same foundation a couple months ago!  What is strange to me is that the test foundation is nothing like the foundation I used on the pre-qual survey.  The 2 don't even advertise the same benefits and are at pretty different ends of the foundation spectrum.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I found the formula made my face look dry.  Very Matte/powdery.   I was happy with the color so I could wear it and go out of the house.  But, I was self conscious of the dry areas looking dry river bed like and my pores looking like craters.


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Aug 28, 2014)

I received my products for study s14-197 today.  The instructions say that there should be a pre-addressed , pre-paid return envelope to send the products back at the end of the study.    Did anyone else in this study receive the return envelope and should I email them since I didn't get one?  Thanks


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Aug 28, 2014)

just finished foundation study. did not like it at all! never been a fan of that type of foundation.


----------



## Gchatt (Aug 28, 2014)

Finished my Skype interview with Loreal.  It went the entire 1 1/2 hour!


----------



## bagwell08 (Aug 28, 2014)

In the foundation study as well. I was using a high end brand of foundation before I tested this one. Had previously used this but this seems way different than when I used it. My skin is not very troublesome so this was a pretty smooth application for me and the color was fantastic for me. I actually liked it.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 28, 2014)

I was in the foundation study too. It was a little too dark for me, but it wasn't too bad. It seemed like a good match in the bottle, but once I put it on my face it was too orange and I had to blend it in really well and only use a small amount, but then it was fine. I actually liked the formula. It's way different then what I usually use, but I thought it looked nice on.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Aug 28, 2014)

I just finished the foundation study as well....hated it! I'm so surprised at how awful it was! I knew what brand it was the moment I saw it. It made the dry areas of my face look like I had layers of foundation caked on! The color was a little light for me, but not horrible. Man, I'm glad this one is over with!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

Ack...I cannot find the paper with my ballot number on it.


----------



## babache (Aug 28, 2014)

I finished the foundation study and the color was fine, a bit dark but I managed to blend it well. It did not dry out my skin but it gave me a few pimples. I now have a pimple in the middle of my forehead! Super discreet lol.


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 28, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Ack...I cannot find the paper with my ballot number on it.


My survey reminder email had the ballot number on it.  I was too lazy to dig for it and found it there.  

.


----------



## kirstenholly (Aug 28, 2014)

I too was in the foundation study and couldn't wait till it was over! The shade was perfect for my skin tone but it made my face look very oily and greasy and made my pores look a lot more noticeable. I looked forward to washing my face at the end of the day  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> My survey reminder email had the ballot number on it.  I was too lazy to dig for it and found it there.
> 
> .


Thanks! That was helpful!


----------



## mollybb (Aug 28, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Ack...I cannot find the paper with my ballot number on it.


My ballot number was the same as the number on the sticker on the lid.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

mollybb said:


> My ballot number was the same as the number on the sticker on the lid.


Thanks! That's helpful - I was able to get it done. Easy survey - I wish they were all like that!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 31, 2014)

babache said:


> I finished the foundation study and the color was fine, a bit dark but I managed to blend it well. It did not dry out my skin but it gave me a few pimples. I now have a pimple in the middle of my forehead! Super discreet lol.


Ugh, the foundation broke me out, too! I typically only break out around that time of the month, but man, this foundation ruined my skin. To the trash it goes.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 31, 2014)

My product came yesterday for a study that starts on September 18th. Not too excited to wear liquid bronzer on our 3 day trip to Disneyland. I don't usually wear anything but sunscreen when I go. Our passes expire the first 3 days of tge kids fall break.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 31, 2014)

I signed up and they never contacted me . Its been at least 6 months. What is your secret


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 31, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I signed up and they never contacted me . Its been at least 6 months. What is your secret


They won't contact you unless they have trouble filling a study. Which is hardly ever! You have to sign in to the website daily and check for surveys.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 31, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My product came yesterday for a study that starts on September 18th. Not too excited to wear liquid bronzer on our 3 day trip to Disneyland. I don't usually wear anything but sunscreen when I go. Our passes expire the first 3 days of tge kids fall break.



I got mine the other day, and because I'm ultra impatient, I've already tried it out, and I *really* like it!!


----------



## ellekay (Sep 1, 2014)

does it usually take the whole 3-4 weeks for people to get their comps? What's the earliest anyone has received theirs?


----------



## JenTX (Sep 1, 2014)

Misdameanor said:


> Hey! I'm kind of on the fence about this one. I feel like the formula is really sticky/glue like when I apply it to my hair, and it's kind of hard to work in. On the flip side of that, it really smoothed out my hair and made it shiny after I blow dried. What do you think?


I'm thinking I like it. It didn't do anything for frizz, but it did make my hair color brighter... Which is pretty damn important to me as a redhead!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 1, 2014)

ellekay said:


> does it usually take the whole 3-4 weeks for people to get their comps? What's the earliest anyone has received theirs?


A lot of the time I have received comps in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## 1ofeverything (Sep 2, 2014)

Did anyone participate in the two serums study? I loved the products. Any opinions now that its closed?


----------



## L4dynem (Sep 3, 2014)

Did anyone else participate in the recent sunscreen study? Has anyone yet received their comps? Also, any clues as to what brand they were? I actually like the first one that was tested, it was very light feeling.


----------



## Krystan (Sep 3, 2014)

Soo I have a question about that liquid bronzer.  
What if it's way too dark for me? Like omg why is that girl wearing a brown mask dark? 
O_O 
Am I doing it wrong? I always wear foundation and this thing says it has to be the ONLY face product I use and not to wear foundation so I put it all over my face instead of how I would normally use bronzer (on my cheeks, around my forehead etc..)... I'm so confused.


----------



## PennyPennyPenny (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on makeuptalk, but I am not new to this forum or Loreal. 

Just curious if anyone is currently in the second half of the 5 week hair study shampoo/cond.?  My first 2 products I knew immediately what brand it was as you can buy it any store and i've used it before.  But my second set of shamp/cond is awesome!! As weird as it sounds, it smells like it is a salon brand and the results have been great.  If you happen to be in this study, does anyone happen to know what brand it could possible be?  I want it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my foundations for the study that starts in Monday! Color is just a hair too dark but it's workable. Excited to try them out!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 6, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Soo I have a question about that liquid bronzer.
> 
> What if it's way too dark for me? Like omg why is that girl wearing a brown mask dark?
> 
> ...


I would imagine they just don't want you to wear foundation and wear the bronzer as you normally would (not all over your face.) Hate how vague the instructions are sometimes.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 6, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Got my foundations for the study that starts in Monday! Color is just a hair too dark but it's workable. Excited to try them out!


I'm still waiting for mine! Hopefully it comes today, so I can have it in time to get ready Monday for work!!!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my compensation for the foundation study that ended on August 28th

I forgot all about it. A nice surprise in the mail.


----------



## ellekay (Sep 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I got my compensation for the foundation study that ended on August 28th
> 
> I forgot all about it. A nice surprise in the mail.


What was it? This was my first study so I'm really excited to see what we get.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my comp today for the 4 mascara study--they musta sent a bunch out at the same time.  I got Garnier Ultra-Lift  Transformer which is going in the giveaway pile.  It is strongly scented and has chemical sunscreens in it which both destroy my skin.  I also got a Lancome Gloss in Love in Pink Posh.  It's mostly clear gloss which was really disappointing for me, but I put it on and it has just enough pale tint to very slightly lighten my lips and it looks like a pretty foil for dark eyes.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 8, 2014)

For the foundation study I got:

Lancôme L'Extreme Mascara in Black

L'Oreal Colour Riche eye liner in Violet


----------



## Gchatt (Sep 8, 2014)

I got these two items for my comp for the 5 mascara study today. I love the blush pallet but the Essiespa cream I could do without. I'm glad they included one high end item.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I got my compensation for the foundation study that ended on August 28th
> 
> I forgot all about it. A nice surprise in the mail.


That was really quick. I just filled out a survey this weekend (for the blowdry product study) and it said 4-6 weeks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I got these two items for my comp for the 5 mascara study today. I love the blush pallet but the Essiespa cream I could do without. I'm glad they included one high end item.


Got the exact same comp today!  (even had the same blush compact color!)  I really like this one, I'll probably give the Essie cream away (adding it to my Secret Santa pile for now), but still a very nice comp!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 8, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I got my comp today for the 4 mascara study--they musta sent a bunch out at the same time.  I got Garnier Ultra-Lift  Transformer which is going in the giveaway pile.  It is strongly scented and has chemical sunscreens in it which both destroy my skin.  I also got a Lancome Gloss in Love in Pink Posh.  It's mostly clear gloss which was really disappointing for me, but I put it on and it has just enough pale tint to very slightly lighten my lips and it looks like a pretty foil for dark eyes.


I got the same comp today, except my gloss is in Lily en Lame. The color is very pretty.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> For the foundation study I got:
> 
> Lancôme L'Extreme Mascara in Black
> 
> L'Oreal Colour Riche eye liner in Violet


I was in that study, too.  I hope my comp is waiting for me at home.  I also hope I get a different mascara, I've gotten 2 tubes of L'Extreme  from other comps and I don't really want a 3rd!  It could always be a Christmas gift, though, so I won't complain.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 8, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I got these two items for my comp for the 5 mascara study today. I love the blush pallet but the Essiespa cream I could do without. I'm glad they included one high end item.


I got this same comp for that study! Love them both.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Sep 8, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I got my comp today for the 4 mascara study--they musta sent a bunch out at the same time.  I got Garnier Ultra-Lift  Transformer which is going in the giveaway pile.  It is strongly scented and has chemical sunscreens in it which both destroy my skin.  I also got a Lancome Gloss in Love in Pink Posh.  It's mostly clear gloss which was really disappointing for me, but I put it on and it has just enough pale tint to very slightly lighten my lips and it looks like a pretty foil for dark eyes.


I got the same comp.  I think this this is the first time I have only gotten 2 items.  I guess they figure the 4 mascaras counted toward something!


----------



## mollybb (Sep 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> For the foundation study I got:
> 
> Lancôme L'Extreme Mascara in Black
> 
> L'Oreal Colour Riche eye liner in Violet


Not too exciting, but yay! It's not more face wash or Baby Lips!


----------



## L4dynem (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow I got my mascara comp before the husband got his sunscreen comp. That is crazy since his ended on August 14th that was the same day mine started.


----------



## xricebunny (Sep 8, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> I got these two items for my comp for the 5 mascara study today. I love the blush pallet but the Essiespa cream I could do without. I'm glad they included one high end item.


Received the same thing! I could do without the blush though since I received one from the generous survey comp from several months ago. However, the cream is lovely. Is anyone able to find it online? I'm only coming up with these mass salon supply distributors that sell it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> For the foundation study I got:
> 
> Lancôme L'Extreme Mascara in Black
> 
> L'Oreal Colour Riche eye liner in Violet


Exactly what I received.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2014)

Check your accounts! I just had a pre-qualifying survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Check your accounts! I just had a pre-qualifying survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up! I just pre-qualified!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 9, 2014)

I DQ'd.  Was happy to see it there and than whomp, whomp......


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 9, 2014)

If and When!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

If and When, and this is actually a study that I would LOVE to be apart of!


----------



## kirstenholly (Sep 9, 2014)

Reached quota on Pre-qual after selecting my age and where I lived (west).


----------



## greenmtx (Sep 9, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> Reached quota on Pre-qual after selecting my age and where I lived (west).


Me too. Boo :-(


----------



## lsunelly (Sep 9, 2014)

Qualified for an if/ when survey. Has anyone ever had one of these turn into an actual test?


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 9, 2014)

lsunelly said:


> Qualified for an if/ when survey. Has anyone ever had one of these turn into an actual test?


I know a few people have. But this was my fourth or fifth if/when, and I've never had one turn into a test. I just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 9, 2014)

Quota was full for me, too.  Boo!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Quota was full for me, too.  Boo!


Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay this was my first ever survey after being signed up for 4 months! And of course I DQ'ed.


----------



## bagwell08 (Sep 9, 2014)

I got in on the if/when. Never had one of these before. My past two have been actual studies. The most recent one was the foundation one, I just received my comp and everything was the same except my eyeliner is blue!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :blink:


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 9, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Yay this was my first ever survey after being signed up for 4 months! And of course I DQ'ed.


Same here! I'd just about given up that I was ever going to get a survey.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 9, 2014)

Quota Full


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you get confirmation once you fill in a survey? I completed one over the weekend but got a reminder email today about filling it out.


----------



## bagwell08 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got the pre-qual again but this time it was full. Got all the way through yesterday. Although maybe it wasnt the exact same one. Same questions though.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 10, 2014)

bagwell08 said:


> I got the pre-qual again but this time it was full. Got all the way through yesterday. Although maybe it wasnt the exact same one. Same questions though.


Same here


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2014)

Quota full yesterday and quota filled today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't need any more of that product though for real


----------



## lsunelly (Sep 10, 2014)

I got through yesterday but also took another one today and was told the quota was full. So confused.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 10, 2014)

Quota full again..... I also got my comp from last months foundation study.  Lancome L'Extreme mascara and a Maybelline eyeliner in Chestnut Brown.  I need brown liner like I need a hole in the head but I think I might try it for my brows.  It's fairly warm toned but I think it might work.  The mascara went strait to my mom, this was the third tube of L'Extreme I've gotten from comps and it's not my favorite formula.  My mom joked that she doesn't even check for studies anymore because it's easier to just wait for my comps since I end up giving her lots of the stuff I get  She's made out like a bandit this year!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 10, 2014)

I got the survey again as well.  Answered the same way and DQ'd again.   Maybe this was an honesty quiz.  :laughing:   Did I pass?


----------



## splash79 (Sep 10, 2014)

I really wish they would be more specific with their questions.  How do you guys answer this kind of question, "Do you use X, Y, Z?"  I might use X twice a day, Y every other day, and occasionally use Z, but am searching for a product that works better.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my comp for a mascara study from last month.

-"Gloss in Love" in Ginger Star (a very light sheer pink) actually perfect because I was wanting some for a destination wedding in attending this weekend. Yay!

-I also received Garnier Ultra Lift Transformer. I can't tell if this is supposed to be for the face or body. From what I can tell it's a sunscreen/moisturizer/ anti-aging skin corrector. Like a BB or CC cream?? Idk. But it goes on nice and is a good size. 20spf. I'm pretty sure I'm going to use it on my arms and chest mostly. It has little beads in it that burst and change the color if the cream from white to a kind of skin color! I was kind of amazed by that little trick. Ha ha

Thanks loreal!


----------



## mollybb (Sep 11, 2014)

Quota full for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have liked to try a new sunscreen.

I also got my comp for the True Match foundation study. Lancome L'extreme mascara and a L'Oreal Colour Riche eye liner in Violet. Not the greatest comp, but not too bad either.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2014)

I did the pre-qual the other day and got quota full. I got an email today about doing a pre-qual and it was the same one. I got one screen farther than last time, but got another quota full.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup quota full for me too. Oh well, better luck next time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Sep 12, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Quota full again..... I also got my comp from last months foundation study.  Lancome L'Extreme mascara and a Maybelline eyeliner in Chestnut Brown.  I need brown liner like I need a hole in the head but I think I might try it for my brows.  It's fairly warm toned but I think it might work.  The mascara went strait to my mom, this was the third tube of L'Extreme I've gotten from comps and it's not my favorite formula.  My mom joked that she doesn't even check for studies anymore because it's easier to just wait for my comps since I end up giving her lots of the stuff I get  She's made out like a bandit this year!


I got this exact same comp. I don't mind the mascara...I have 3 tubes of it already, so this one will go in my "gift" pile. I really wish that I'd gotten the Lancome eyeliner in violet like some of the other ladies.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 12, 2014)

Reminder to fill out the survey today for anyone in the current foundation study! I received my link via email. On to the next one....


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Woot woot I actually qualified for another survey. It's been a while since my 5-mascara study and I'm happy to be in one for lipstick instead of mascara. The study name is C14-328. It's supposed to be two different plum-colored lipsticks so I'm very excited because plum looks pretty nice on me.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 15, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> Woot woot I actually qualified for another survey. It's been a while since my 5-mascara study and I'm happy to be in one for lipstick instead of mascara. The study name is C14-328. It's supposed to be two different plum-colored lipsticks so I'm very excited because plum looks pretty nice on me.


That sounds great! I DQed unfortunately.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Sep 15, 2014)

Got into the lipstick study! I've only done a few mascara and one brow pomade study before, so this is nice! Pretty swell start to the week!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 15, 2014)

No quiz for me.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 15, 2014)

Remember not to give specifics about surveys!


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy!! I got my comp for the six week hair study today. that was super quick since we just finished it last week! I got Lancome Hypnose mascara i love this mascara i want all of it! Lancome Eyeshadow Palette in Beige Brulee (love this too) Loreal Infallable eyeliner in charcoal and Vichy Face wash!

This is the best comp I have gotten and I did a six week lip study and got baby lips and mascara for that one!! Totally happy.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 15, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> Holy!! I got my comp for the six week hair study today. that was super quick since we just finished it last week! I got Lancome Hypnose mascara i love this mascara i want all of it! Lancome Eyeshadow Palette in Beige Brulee (love this too) Loreal Infallable eyeliner in charcoal and Vichy Face wash!
> 
> This is the best comp I have gotten and I did a six week lip study and got baby lips and mascara for that one!! Totally happy.


Was this for the blow dry product?


----------



## xricebunny (Sep 16, 2014)

DQ'd. I didn't get very far in the survey!!


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 16, 2014)

Qualified for the cosmetic study! Kind of a miracle, because I got pretty far on my phone and then the study crashed. I was 20 min from home, and rushed in to catch it in my incomplete surveys before the quota was full. I really wish the mobile site had that section! Anyway, yay for a new study!!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 16, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> Was this for the blow dry product?


no it was for the shampoo and conditioner study. it ended on wed the 10th. as soon as i have a hot minute i will take a photo


----------



## jadorecouture (Sep 16, 2014)

Got in for a 3 or 4 mascara test this morning (the numbers conflict on the confirmation page). What kind of comps are given for these? Starts on Sept 26th and ends Oct 7. I love the free mascaras!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 16, 2014)

I really hope the weather cools down by Thursday like the forecast says. We had a high of 101 and its still 94 right now. We don't have air conditioner around here since hot for us is usually 80s. I have not worn any makeup for a few days and don't want to if the heat is still around but I start a bronzer study on Thursday.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 16, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I really hope the weather cools down by Thursday like the forecast says. We had a high of 101 and its still 94 right now. We don't have air conditioner around here since hot for us is usually 80s. I have not worn any makeup for a few days and don't want to if the heat is still around but I start a bronzer study on Thursday.


I'm in that same study. Fortunately for me, Fall weather is here, so that isn't a worry of mine. This week is pretty much all a high in the upper 60s which tbh isn't very different from our uncharacteristically cold August. They say it's gonna be another hell of a winter this year, and with the weather thus far, I believe it! It's been cold! As strange as it sounds, Spring was our warmest season here in upstate NY!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone else in the foundation study that ends (or ended depending on if you've taken the survey) today? I'm curious if anyone knows that the first week's foundation was. I feel like I may know what #2 was...but can't figure out the first one.


----------



## Dots (Sep 17, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> no it was for the shampoo and conditioner study. it ended on wed the 10th. as soon as i have a hot minute i will take a photo


Ooh...excited. Hopefully I get mine soon, too.


----------



## vulpix (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got into a mascara study! This is my second study, with the first being an eye shadow one a few months ago. I'm so excited!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 19, 2014)

I made it to the fourth page of consents this morning when the whole thing froze.  I restarted my browser and now the study is gone from my panel.  Do I need to do anything to make sure it all went through fine?  This is the first time I haven't been DQ'd so I am not familiar with this process.  TYIA.


----------



## lsunelly (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got a prequal for a possible skincare study.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 19, 2014)

lsunelly said:


> Just got a prequal for a possible skincare study


I did too, but it did not tell me if I qualified or disqualified. It just said, thanks for taking the survey, keep an eye out for other surveys....hhhmmm  :blink:


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got into a cosmetic survey (mascara, I think) and did a prequal for skincare. So excited! This is the first time I've actually gotten into anything with L'Oreal!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 19, 2014)

@@naturalactions - Same here. Not sure how my answers were judged.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 19, 2014)

Got into a makeup study starting next week.  And a skin prequal.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 19, 2014)

There were 3 surveys showing up in my account when I logged in! Got into the mascara study, have no idea what the 2nd study was because it vanished after I qualified for the mascara one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also filled out the skin prequal, it didn't say whether I qualified for the potential future study or not, just thanked me for providing the info I did...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 19, 2014)

Wahooooooo! Finally qualified for a study that isn't lotion or foundation.....not that I am complaining...just will be nice to do something else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## callmeashley (Sep 19, 2014)

Got through a pre-qualification survey and made it through the mascara survey! I'm extremely excited to test out the products because, based off of the questions, the products we receive will be an attempt to dupe my holy grail mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

Qualified for a cosmetic study! Testing 4 products. Pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 19, 2014)

Yay! I got the mascara study!! Do we get to keep the items we test? So excited about this.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yay! I got the mascara study!! Do we get to keep the items we test? So excited about this.


I've heard of a few studies where they had to send back the products, but the vast majority of the time, you keep them! In the past, I've seen people have to send back foundation and skincare type products...I think, to test how much was used. But that is maybe twice out of the 3 or 4 years I've been part of this! I can't imagine we'd have to send back mascaras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I've heard of a few studies where they had to send back the products, but the vast majority of the time, you keep them! In the past, I've seen people have to send back foundation and skincare type products...I think, to test how much was used. But that is maybe twice out of the 3 or 4 years I've been part of this! I can't imagine we'd have to send back mascaras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Up until today, I would have agreed with that, but I just got my 3 test mascaras for a study starting 9/26, and they came along with a return envelope! This is the first time I've had to send something back, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Up until today, I would have agreed with that, but I just got my 3 test mascaras for a study starting 9/26, and they came along with a return envelope! This is the first time I've had to send something back, lol.


So odd!

I'd be okay with sending them back, since I have a giant stash of mascara right now...but I'd be a bit sad if I fall in love with one of them, I guess!


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So odd!
> 
> I'd be okay with sending them back, since I have a giant stash of mascara right now...but I'd be a bit sad if I fall in love with one of them, I guess!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 19, 2014)

norther said:


> There were 3 surveys showing up in my account when I logged in! Got into the mascara study, have no idea what the 2nd study was because it vanished after I qualified for the mascara one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also filled out the skin prequal, it didn't say whether I qualified for the potential future study or not, just thanked me for providing the info I did...


Ughh that happened to me too, with the potential future study that didn't tell me whether I got in... that's always infuriating lol


----------



## callmeashley (Sep 19, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Up until today, I would have agreed with that, but I just got my 3 test mascaras for a study starting 9/26, and they came along with a return envelope! This is the first time I've had to send something back, lol.


I wonder if that's because of high number of warnings we got prior to being accepted? I remember there being pages upon pages of warnings and consent prior to being qualified for the program. We were also given the option to opt out of the study at any given time in case of allergic reaction. There was something about a dye in the product that was not regulated by FDA or something? I don't remember exactly what the ingredient in question was. 

Does anybody remember?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Yay! I got the mascara study!! Do we get to keep the items we test? So excited about this.


If it's the same one I got into (C14-357), the instructions say that you have to return the items at the end of the study.  I've never had to return any of my test items before, but I know others have.  This will be my 3rd mascara study this year so I have more than enough stockpiled.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm so stoked to get to do this!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 21, 2014)

Got my thank you present for the blow dry product study. Lancome mascara and Lancome exfoliator.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 21, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Up until today, I would have agreed with that, but I just got my 3 test mascaras for a study starting 9/26, and they came along with a return envelope! This is the first time I've had to send something back, lol.


I was shocked to see we had to return them.. I have a lot of mascara too but I always consider the new products (if decent) as part of the compensation type fun lol.. So interesting.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

Question! To this point I've never made it through pre-qualification, but the most recent quesstionnaire I filled out ended with them saying I'd be e-mailed whether I was chosen to participate.

I'm a little unsure what to expect from that - it's it just an e-mail saying your in or your out? I don't know if I should get eager yet or not! :lol:


----------



## xricebunny (Sep 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Question! To this point I've never made it through pre-qualification, but the most recent quesstionnaire I filled out ended with them saying I'd be e-mailed whether I was chosen to participate.
> 
> I'm a little unsure what to expect from that - it's it just an e-mail saying your in or your out? I don't know if I should get eager yet or not! :lol:


Personally, I've never gotten an email for a pre-qual, maybe because I never qualified or because they never conduct the studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> Personally, I've never gotten an email for a pre-qual, maybe because I never qualified or because they never conduct the studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Interesting, good to know! I will just have to wait and see... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 22, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Got my thank you present for the blow dry product study. Lancome mascara and Lancome exfoliator.


I received the same! The exfoliator is a little too perfumed for me, but it works well! I have so many mascara's that I don't know when I'll get around to using that; I would have preferred another skin product or lip product instead.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 23, 2014)

Have any of y'all received the mascaras for study C14-356 that runs from 9/26-10/11? I know the surveys only went up on Friday but I'm a little anxious since I just moved and don't know if the mascaras are still on the way or if they're stuck in limbo somewhere.


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 23, 2014)

norther said:


> Have any of y'all received the mascaras for study C14-356 that runs from 9/26-10/11? I know the surveys only went up on Friday but I'm a little anxious since I just moved and don't know if the mascaras are still on the way or if they're stuck in limbo somewhere.


I got notification today from UPS my choice that a label was made so it should be on its way.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Sep 24, 2014)

Got my mascaras. They are very interesting. I know what two of them are as I used to use the one and the other is a well known one and is recognizable by it's shape. Just wait til you see the other two though!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2014)

norther said:


> Have any of y'all received the mascaras for study C14-356 that runs from 9/26-10/11? I know the surveys only went up on Friday but I'm a little anxious since I just moved and don't know if the mascaras are still on the way or if they're stuck in limbo somewhere.


 I got a shipping notice that I'm receiving a package from L'Oreal today. I'm sure that's the study products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 24, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> Got my mascaras. They are very interesting. I know what two of them are as I used to use the one and the other is a well known one and is recognizable by it's shape. Just wait til you see the other two though!


Oooh now I'm really ingrigued! Boooo have to wait till I'm off work to see!


----------



## JellyRain (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got my mascaras for study C14-356!!  This is the first study I qualified for!  In addition to the mascaras, it looks like they gave me a return envelope.  Do anyone know if we are supposed to return the products after the test?  The study instructions don't actually specify that returning them are a requirement of the study.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2014)

JellyRain said:


> Just got my mascaras for study C14-356!!  This is the first study I qualified for!  In addition to the mascaras, it looks like they gave me a return envelope.  Do anyone know if we are supposed to return the products after the test?  The study instructions don't actually specify that returning them are a requirement of the study.


I was wondering the same thing, since it says nothing about returning them, but they sent an envelope!

I only know what one of the mascaras is, but I'm excited to try the others!


----------



## Dahll (Sep 24, 2014)

misskelliemarie said:


> Got my mascaras. They are very interesting. I know what two of them are as I used to use the one and the other is a well known one and is recognizable by it's shape. Just wait til you see the other two though!


I think we may be getting different mascaras? I've got none that are actually recognizable by shape, mainly because there's 3 of the same shape and because the shape is pretty ordinary .. the other one is in no actual way known, the shape is very very weird and unusual ..


----------



## Dahll (Sep 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I was wondering the same thing, since it says nothing about returning them, but they sent an envelope!
> 
> I only know what one of the mascaras is, but I'm excited to try the others!


I also got a return envelope, with paid postage, however no where on the note does it say to return it, and that I will receive compensation after the completing surveys, so I'm guessing it may be up to us? Or it may be revealed on the last survey. I remember getting that kind of information on my last "study" on the actual survey, rather than on the note.


----------



## Dahll (Sep 24, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I think we may be getting different mascaras? I've got none that are actually recognizable by shape, mainly because there's 3 of the same shape and because the shape is pretty ordinary .. the other one is in no actual way known, the shape is very very weird and unusual ..


I also think I got two of the exact same one? I'm wondering if that was a mistake?!?  :blink:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2014)

Were your mascaras delivered straight via UPS or from UPS to USPS? I didn't get a package today on my doorstep but I also haven't checked my mailbox yet. Hopefully I get it by tomorrow though!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Sep 24, 2014)

Lipsticks for the study starting on 9/26 still aren't here, looks like this'll be one of this last minute deliveries!

Side note: if any one gets them today...send a sister pictures lol! It fuels my excitement. I need to know what exact color they are!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 24, 2014)

JellyRain said:


> Just got my mascaras for study C14-356!!  This is the first study I qualified for!  In addition to the mascaras, it looks like they gave me a return envelope.  Do anyone know if we are supposed to return the products after the test?  The study instructions don't actually specify that returning them are a requirement of the study.





yousoldtheworld said:


> I was wondering the same thing, since it says nothing about returning them, but they sent an envelope!
> 
> I only know what one of the mascaras is, but I'm excited to try the others!





Dahll said:


> I also got a return envelope, with paid postage, however no where on the note does it say to return it, and that I will receive compensation after the completing surveys, so I'm guessing it may be up to us? Or it may be revealed on the last survey. I remember getting that kind of information on my last "study" on the actual survey, rather than on the note.


I'm in this study and remember reading towards the end of the qualifying survey, if _*I will agree to return the products*_ after using them. They will include a postage paid return envelope along with the products and that I would receive compensation once I return them.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 24, 2014)

norther said:


> Were your mascaras delivered straight via UPS or from UPS to USPS? I didn't get a package today on my doorstep but I also haven't checked my mailbox yet. Hopefully I get it by tomorrow though!


Mine came UPS today.


----------



## Dahll (Sep 24, 2014)

norther said:


> Were your mascaras delivered straight via UPS or from UPS to USPS? I didn't get a package today on my doorstep but I also haven't checked my mailbox yet. Hopefully I get it by tomorrow though!


 I got it delivered by UPS, right to my doorstep. It's a box, which is why I'm guessing it was sent through UPS.


----------



## Dahll (Sep 24, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I'm in this study and remember reading towards the end of the qualifying survey, if I will agree to return the products after using them.


 I skipped reading those kind of minuscule details as soon as it looked I'd gotten in!! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :blush:   Lol. I just messaged them though, I'll post what their response is as soon as they reply!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never had a study that I had to return the products. So much for removing the tape after the study is over! Drats!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 25, 2014)

Oops, it turns out my mascaras actually were delivered yesterday! My family brought it in for me but forgot to tell me, just left it stacked on top of one of the boxes I had yet to unpack from moving. I didn't have time to open it this morning and I'll be out pretty late tonight, but I'm super excited to start the study tomorrow!


----------



## Dahll (Sep 25, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I skipped reading those kind of minuscule details as soon as it looked I'd gotten in!! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :blush:   Lol. I just messaged them though, I'll post what their response is as soon as they reply!!


I got a response from them saying, "Yes, please mail back test products at end of study. I apologize it was not in your instructions, an email should be going out telling everyone of our mistake." 

So there it is!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Sep 25, 2014)

THESE LIPSTICKS ARE SO DRYING AND SO NOT IN STYLE Omg. Put some Vaseline on before!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 25, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I got a response from them saying, "Yes, please mail back test products at end of study. I apologize it was not in your instructions, an email should be going out telling everyone of our mistake."
> 
> So there it is!!


Drats! That's the first one I've had where we have had to return the products.


----------



## JellyRain (Sep 25, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I got a response from them saying, "Yes, please mail back test products at end of study. I apologize it was not in your instructions, an email should be going out telling everyone of our mistake."
> 
> So there it is!!


Well, shoot!  I was hoping to stock up on some mascara.  Thanks for contacting them!


----------



## Dahll (Sep 25, 2014)

JellyRain said:


> Well, shoot!  I was hoping to stock up on some mascara.  Thanks for contacting them!


I know! I'm dying to know what they are since they don't seem to be either out yet or at all (judging from brush type, color, and shape) ... and I'm afraid I'll fall in love with one!!     &amp; No problem!! I wonder if we're allowed to take the tape off??


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 26, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I know! I'm dying to know what they are since they don't seem to be either out yet or at all (judging from brush type, color, and shape) ... and I'm afraid I'll fall in love with one!!     &amp; No problem!! I wonder if we're allowed to take the tape off??


I wouldn't take the tape off if they need mailed back! Maybe get some pictures on your phone or something if you end up loving one so you can at least compare bottle and brush down the line.  But if they are new those could change too.  

ETA: Also, keep in mind that you have no idea what you are actually testing. They may not send everyone the same things to try in the same order, they may have purposely changed the packaging, they may be testing a different formula...there are so many possibilities.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> THESE LIPSTICKS ARE SO DRYING AND SO NOT IN STYLE Omg. Put some Vaseline on before!


Yes! My thoughts exactly. I had to put Chapstick on before because I couldn't even rub my lips together!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I'm not loving my first mascara. It's not awful, but I certainly won't mind sending it back.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in the mascara study, one of mine is a familiar shape but none of them are taped, they are the black tubes. I don't think it's actually the same product as the familiar shape.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 26, 2014)

Friendly reminder that we aren't supposed to discuss the actual products until after the study is over (how they wear, etc).


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 26, 2014)

Just DQ'd on a skincare survey. Check your account!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

DQ for me, too......


----------



## Gchatt (Sep 26, 2014)

Got into the skin care study....check your accounts....I had two studies waiting and I got into the second one.


----------



## mollybb (Sep 26, 2014)

DQ for me too.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Sep 27, 2014)

Got into another skin care study. These are about the only ones I qualify for anymore!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 29, 2014)

Question for you ladies in the mascara study:

Did the survey today ask for your ballot number? I got the email for the survey but I'm afraid to put in my login details because my instructions are at home and I wouldn't have my ballot number if they prompted for it. I'd like to get the survey done now since I'll be out late tonight, but I don't want to accidentally not be able to take the survey later!


----------



## vulpix (Sep 29, 2014)

@ check the reminder email they sent you to take the survey, my ballot number was in there


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 29, 2014)

norther said:


> Question for you ladies in the mascara study:
> 
> Did the survey today ask for your ballot number? I got the email for the survey but I'm afraid to put in my login details because my instructions are at home and I wouldn't have my ballot number if they prompted for it. I'd like to get the survey done now since I'll be out late tonight, but I don't want to accidentally not be able to take the survey later!


It actually didn't ask me for the ballot number!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 29, 2014)

norther said:


> Question for you ladies in the mascara study:
> 
> Did the survey today ask for your ballot number? I got the email for the survey but I'm afraid to put in my login details because my instructions are at home and I wouldn't have my ballot number if they prompted for it. I'd like to get the survey done now since I'll be out late tonight, but I don't want to accidentally not be able to take the survey later!


The survey asked me to input my ballot number and Panelist ID. And their reminder email had both these information.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 29, 2014)

vulpix said:


> @ check the reminder email they sent you to take the survey, my ballot number was in there





sweetyzoya said:


> The survey asked me to input my ballot number and Panelist ID. And their reminder email had both these information.





bliss10977 said:


> It actually didn't ask me for the ballot number!


My reminder email didn't have my ballot number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing there's 2 different mascara studies going on right now - I'll just set myself a calendar reminder to complete the questionnaire when I get home tonight. Thank you ladies for replying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2014)

I am LOVING my 2nd mascara, I'll be sad about sending htis one back!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I am LOVING my 2nd mascara, I'll be sad about sending htis one back!


I was too, until my eyes started to water from the sun.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I am LOVING my 2nd mascara, I'll be sad about sending htis one back!


I feel the same way!


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 1, 2014)

One of mine is so nice and effortless. I don't want to give it back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone get their comp for the bronzer study yet? I know it's early but I'm so impatient lol


----------



## TracyT (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone get a home study for eyeliner? I've finally qualified after a year plus.  :rotfl:

M14-378


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 1, 2014)

Exactly.. I'm actually questioning if it's worth keeping the mascara and skipping out on the comp.. Really.. Hahaha (ok I would never do that to possibly harm my loreal relationship but .....)


----------



## Devin Licata Coulon (Oct 3, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Anyone else in the foundation study that ends (or ended depending on if you've taken the survey) today? I'm curious if anyone knows that the first week's foundation was. I feel like I may know what #2 was...but can't figure out the first one.


Did you figure out what the first test foundation was #456? I want to buy it!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 3, 2014)

devindion01 said:


> Did you figure out what the first test foundation was #456? I want to buy it!


Was that the first one?? no!!! I wish I could, wear time was TERRIBLE on me but I liked the finish and look of it a lot.

Second one smelled and seperated in the bottle exactly like Covergirl Trublend to me (and broke me out exactly like trublend does), so I have a feeling that's what it might have been.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 4, 2014)

Doing one of the mascara studies--started the 3rd sample today.  Ugh--smudge city.  Seriously.  I can't believe I have to wear this for 2 more days. Boo.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2014)

Agreed. Also a little irritated because I have misplaced my first mascara, somewhere...hope I find it before it's time to send them back...


----------



## casey anne (Oct 4, 2014)

I just received my comp for the bronzer study. Do I have to put in spoilers? I'll just list the links so ya'll can see for yourselves!

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Products/Makeup/Eyes/Eyeshadow/Studio-Secrets-Professional-The-One-Sweep.aspx?shade=Playful-All-Eyes&amp;cid=lorus_rm_Google_Makeup+B+Studio+Secrets+Professional+Makeup_Studio+Secrets+Professional+Makeup&amp;gclid=COPv9_zek8ECFYVDMgodMC8AAw

and 

http://www.maybelline.com/Products/Eye-Makeup/Eye-Liner/eye-studio-lasting-drama-gel-eyeliner.aspx


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 4, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I just received my comp for the bronzer study. Do I have to put in spoilers? I'll just list the links so ya'll can see for yourselves!
> 
> http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Products/Makeup/Eyes/Eyeshadow/Studio-Secrets-Professional-The-One-Sweep.aspx?shade=Playful-All-Eyes&amp;cid=lorus_rm_Google_Makeup+B+Studio+Secrets+Professional+Makeup_Studio+Secrets+Professional+Makeup&amp;gclid=COPv9_zek8ECFYVDMgodMC8AAw
> 
> ...


I received the same thing today! Pretty good comp in my opinion.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I received the same thing today! Pretty good comp in my opinion.


Totally agree! Love gel eyeliner!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 5, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Totally agree! Love gel eyeliner!


What were the colors (the all eyes natural and black)?

Both are new products to me, so I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 5, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What were the colors (the all eyes natural and black)?
> 
> Both are new products to me, so I'm excited to try them out.


I received black liner and Natural For Brown Eyes shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 6, 2014)

pre qual studay up ladies!! hurry!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 6, 2014)

Very quickly DQ'd!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 6, 2014)

Prequalified! I've never been contacted when I've prequalified though lol


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

DQ.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 6, 2014)

Got all the way to the demographics page and DQed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 6, 2014)

Crap! DQ! I waffled on the question I DQ'd on because both apply, just depends. Oh well, on to the next one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my bronzer comp today. Pretty happy. And very excited to try gel liner. I've never used it before!

And I pre-qualified on the skincare survey! Good day for L'Oreal!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 6, 2014)

My demographic was already full for the skincare study. Probably just as well, my sensitive skin is extremely picky and flares up very easily.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my comp today for the bronzer study. Had to open that eyeshadow right away. Its not bad! My daughter made me put some on her since the first thing she thought when she saw it was the graveyard girl does this thing work when she used the single use things. I am surprised at how bad the reviews are. Obviously one sweep is just going to be stripes but I went over it 3 or four times and it blended the colors nicely.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I got my comp today for the bronzer study. Had to open that eyeshadow right away. Its not bad! My daughter made me put some on her since the first thing she thought when she saw it was the graveyard girl does this thing work when she used the single use things. I am surprised at how bad the reviews are. Obviously one sweep is just going to be stripes but I went over it 3 or four times and it blended the colors nicely.


I wasn't in this particular study so I didn't get this comp, but I did get the eyeshadow a while back from bzzagent and I loved it. I agree with you that it blends nicely. It makes it easy to get ready fast when you're in a hurry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Oct 6, 2014)

HI everyone! I signed up a while ago for the panel, and for whatever reason every single survey I get i NEVER qualify. What's the secret? How do you answer your questions? thanks!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

BreeTheKokiri said:


> HI everyone! I signed up a while ago for the panel, and for whatever reason every single survey I get i NEVER qualify. What's the secret? How do you answer your questions? thanks!


Its a combination of what they are looking for in that particular study and checking back often.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Oct 6, 2014)

I've applied for over 20, and i never get in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how do you respond when they ask if you are or know someone in the business? I have tried different ways of responding but nothing so far


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 6, 2014)

@ It was over ten months before I got in a study. Just be patient and answer the survey questions honestly.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually checked, I did have one. and i finally qualified, but my demographic was full lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2014)

Poo! Did the prequal survey and got all the way through, just to find out my demographic is full. Womp womp...


----------



## mollybb (Oct 7, 2014)

DQed almost immediately. Oh well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 7, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Poo! Did the prequal survey and got all the way through, just to find out my demographic is full. Womp womp...


Yep...me too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry...double post. Nothing to see here. Move along!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 8, 2014)

I finished the 3 mascara testing yesterday where we have to mail them back.. I really liked the one that was shaped like They're Real (but it wasn't that, the formula was different). I hope they produce it! And I'm curious if we'll get better compensation since we don't get to keep the products..


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I finished the 3 mascara testing yesterday where we have to mail them back.. I really liked the one that was shaped like They're Real (but it wasn't that, the formula was different). I hope they produce it! And I'm curious if we'll get better compensation since we don't get to keep the products..


Must be two such studies going on at the same time. I am on one that I have to mail back, but I have four mascaras. I'm on the last one now, just started that one this morning.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 8, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Must be two such studies going on at the same time. I am on one that I have to mail back, but I have four mascaras. I'm on the last one now, just started that one this morning.


 oh cool, post again when you are done and we can compare notes, I wonder if any of them are similar. 
I dropped my envelop today, hellooooo compensation, be good to me!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2014)

Got my comp for the foundation study c14-327.



The super stay lipstick is in the shade till mauve do us part.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 9, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Got my comp for the foundation study c14-327.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH FOR THE LOVE OF....first study I got in? MAUVE lipstick. Comp for said study? MAUVE lipgloss. Comp for this study? MAUVE LIPSTICK!

I HATE MAUVE!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 9, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> oh cool, post again when you are done and we can compare notes, I wonder if any of them are similar.
> 
> I dropped my envelop today, hellooooo compensation, be good to me!


I will do that! I can't wait to see what you get for comp!


----------



## tessak (Oct 9, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I finished the 3 mascara testing yesterday where we have to mail them back.. I really liked the one that was shaped like They're Real (but it wasn't that, the formula was different). I hope they produce it! And I'm curious if we'll get better compensation since we don't get to keep the products..


I don't think so, unfortunately. I've had to return testing items twice in the past (lipsticks and mascaras) and the compensation was comparable to normal in both cases.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> OH FOR THE LOVE OF....first study I got in? MAUVE lipstick. Comp for said study? MAUVE lipgloss. Comp for this study? MAUVE LIPSTICK!
> 
> I HATE MAUVE!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


If it makes you feel any better, the colors and scents of comp items seem to vary. And it's actually not very mauve in my opinion... Kind of more of a nude/tan/pink. Nice neutral color. And the lotion retails for about $32 depending on the store. So yay for that! Also the lipstick smells and tastes kind of good.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't put spoilers but this is for that ungodly lipstick trial. Lovely mocha is the lip thing


----------



## Vomitrocious (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't put spoilers but this is for that ungodly lipstick trial. Lovely mocha is the lip thing


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 10, 2014)

There's a new study up!  I made it pretty far but DQ'd.  Thought I might have had that one!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 10, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> There's a new study up!  I made it pretty far but DQ'd.  Thought I might have had that one!


I qualified! This will be an interesting product to test.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I qualified! This will be an interesting product to test.


Congrats!  Definitely an interesting product.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 10, 2014)

I DG'd on what store I purchase it at.... lame. I usualy just pick it up at what ever store I happen to be at... no special trips! bummer.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 10, 2014)

I DQed on age...boo.  I'm glad my next birthday (25) will bump me from the 18-24 to the next age bracket!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2014)

I qualified. I am already speculating what brand it will be. I tried one of their brands of a similar product and really enjoyed using it!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 10, 2014)

I was up for a home skin study.  Only a few questions but then got that the quota was filled.

Then I noticed that I had an "incomplete" survey.  When I clicked on it I was asked to confirm for the home skin study (I think it was the same study # but not 100% sure).  Strange. 

I'm hoping I will get something delivered soon...it starts 10/17.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in the 4 mascara study and am really liking the 4th mascara.  It was such an ordinary looking tube that I couldn't figure out what it was so I  carefully unpeeled (and then re-applied) the black tape to find out.   Sad to have to return the tubes cuz it's kinda pricey and more than I would spend on mascara.  My regular fave is under $10.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 10, 2014)

I got quota is full.  I am getting to these survey's a bit late.  If it wasn't for this thread, I would forget to look.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 10, 2014)

Quota full. So sad!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 10, 2014)

DQ for me. On such an odd question too!!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 10, 2014)

No survey for me!

My comp from the foundation came....possibly even worse than mauve, my lipstick is "raisin". Puke. Oh well the lotion makes up for it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> No survey for me!
> 
> My comp from the foundation came....possibly even worse than mauve, my lipstick is "raisin". Puke. Oh well the lotion makes up for it!


I really liked the lotion too! Soaked in really quickly. Didn't leave weird greasy residue.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 11, 2014)

Finished my last survey on the four mascara study. Time to package them up to return!


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 13, 2014)

So were your 4 mascaras all taped? I did the three and they were all just tubes, no tape.. I liked the one that was designed like They're Real (it wasn't that though, it was definitely a different formula). I didn't like the brushes on the other two, it put to much product on my lashes.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 13, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> So were your 4 mascaras all taped? I did the three and they were all just tubes, no tape.. I liked the one that was designed like They're Real (it wasn't that though, it was definitely a different formula). I didn't like the brushes on the other two, it put to much product on my lashes.


all 4 were taped for mine.  I didn't have any that were shaped like They're Real.  Sad to send it back--I really like #4.


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 13, 2014)

New survey up! Just qualified!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 13, 2014)

Sadly, no survey there for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 13, 2014)

The brand I use of the item in question wasn't on their list so I DQ'ed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 13, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> The brand I use of the item in question wasn't on their list so I DQ'ed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 13, 2014)

No survey for me or my mom!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep, DQ'd because of brand.  My brand was on their list but still no.


----------



## button6004 (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually qualified! I'm shocked! Super excited!


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my comp for the recent 3 mascara study!! Spoiler below:

La Roche-Posay hydraphase intense legere and L'oreal brow stylist sculptor in blonde


----------



## babache (Oct 14, 2014)

I have just qualified for a study. Very excited.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 14, 2014)

Just qualified for the current survey! Woot! This is the first one I've managed to qualify for and I do tend to use the product pretty regularly. 

edit: oops


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

Just a reminder, don't mention what the product is!  People can use info off this forum to qualify for studies they otherwise wouldn't qualify for!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 14, 2014)

Woo, I qualified! This is a product that I always enjoy testing.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

I qualified!  I've never tested this kind of product before so I'm super excited!


----------



## babache (Oct 14, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Just a reminder, don't mention what the product is!  People can use info off this forum to qualify for studies they otherwise wouldn't qualify for!


Oops, my bad.


----------



## mollybb (Oct 14, 2014)

DQed on name of product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

Qualified!  B)


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 14, 2014)

Just qualified for a study. It wasn't there when I checked earlier today so you may want to do a quick look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

babache said:


> Oops, my bad.


No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's hard enough to get into these studies, we don't want to be giving things away!


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 14, 2014)

Just qualified for my first study. I'm really excited and it's been hard to get to this point.

It took making 3 accounts, the first one they never sent me log in information, the 2nd one was a year later and I still have yet to receive a survey. I made the third in August because I was afraid of a glitch in the second. I must have been right because my third account gets a few surveys a month. I check daily, but they're still almost always full.


----------



## kirstenholly (Oct 14, 2014)

No survey for me, bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 14, 2014)

The drought is over.  I finally made it in to another study.  At the very least something good came out of this horrible, no good, very bad day.


----------



## pride (Oct 15, 2014)

First study I got into in probably at least 6 months and it was supposed to start today but I never got a package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's hard enough to get into these studies, we don't want to be giving things away!


If someone can tell me how to edit my previous post, I'll take out what I said I qualified for!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2014)

button6004 said:


> If someone can tell me how to edit my previous post, I'll take out what I said I qualified for!


I think you can only edit for a certain amount of time. But no worries, I fixed it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 15, 2014)

pride said:


> First study I got into in probably at least 6 months and it was supposed to start today but I never got a package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My study starts today and I got my products last Friday.  Send them an email


----------



## valeried44 (Oct 15, 2014)

I got into a study today!  I've been DQed left and right lately, but my persistence has finally paid off.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 15, 2014)

Woo hoo, got into a study today!! First one in a few months!!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats everyone on their studies!  I can't seem to get a survey this round.


----------



## prettynspirit (Oct 16, 2014)

Prequalification study up!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing for me.  I am in the mascara study starting the 27th so that's probably why.  I've always gotten prequals while in studies in the past though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 16, 2014)

No prequal for me. Booooo!!!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 17, 2014)

Got a survey today. I was sad when I DQ'd, it looked interesting since it was asking about the Clarisonic. But I DQ'd on how often I use my brush :: sighs ::.


----------



## kchan99 (Oct 18, 2014)

A different question...

There is a Loreal Product Evaluation Center for product testing their "salon" in Ohio. Has been anyone participated in their in-person testing? What was it like? I'm trying to figure out if I want to drive out to the Center that is semi-close to my home.


----------



## Dahll (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got my 4 Mascara study comp!!! It kinda makes up for the terrible day of sadness I had over letting them go (they were seriously, ridiculously, amazingly good!!!) I hope they come out soon, as I don't think they're out yet. Anyway as for the comp I got:

Lancôme/Lancome Blush Subtil Palette in in Nectar Lace (I am absolutely in awe since I've been wishing for a Peachy Coral Blush for quite some time - and this ones over $40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) &amp; Garniers 5 second blur.

The blush seriously reminds me of Orgasm in the pan. Same kind of look, just peachier/Oranger.

Has anyone else gotten their comp???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 20, 2014)

I got mine today...my blush palette is in rose flush


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice comps!  I got one of the blush palettes as a comp earlier this year, I really like the formula.


----------



## page5 (Oct 20, 2014)

Those Lancome blush palettes are gorgeous! Lucky gals.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm so jealous of the blush palettes, I did the 3 mascara study that we had to send back and I got a drugstore brow pencil and a la Roche-posay moisturizer (which seems nice but it's heavily scented and I've been loving Paulas Choice fragrance free moisturizers).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you ladies send the 4 mascaras back the day the study ended? I'm trying to gauge when to expect my comp - I got super sick and it took a few days before I could crawl out of bed and drop the return envelope into the mail, hopefully l'oreal isn't upset about that lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 20, 2014)

norther said:


> Did you ladies send the 4 mascaras back the day the study ended? I'm trying to gauge when to expect my comp - I got super sick and it took a few days before I could crawl out of bed and drop the return envelope into the mail, hopefully l'oreal isn't upset about that lol.


I too wasn't able to get mine in the mail right away. I guess we'll have to see what happens!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2014)

norther said:


> Did you ladies send the 4 mascaras back the day the study ended? I'm trying to gauge when to expect my comp - I got super sick and it took a few days before I could crawl out of bed and drop the return envelope into the mail, hopefully l'oreal isn't upset about that lol.


Mine came the same day I sent the samples back, less than a week after the study ended.  I guess you don't have to send them back before they send your comp out.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 20, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine came the same day I sent the samples back, less than a week after the study ended.  I guess you don't have to send them back before they send your comp out.


That is good to know! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 20, 2014)

Speak of the devil, got my comp today!! Garnier 5 second blur and the Lancôme blush palette in Nectar Lace. I feel like I already have this one but I'm not 100% sure.. I'll have to double check /confessions of a makeupholic


----------



## Dahll (Oct 20, 2014)

norther said:


> Did you ladies send the 4 mascaras back the day the study ended? I'm trying to gauge when to expect my comp - I got super sick and it took a few days before I could crawl out of bed and drop the return envelope into the mail, hopefully l'oreal isn't upset about that lol.


I actually probably took more than a week to send them back cause I really didn't want to let them go. I messaged them and asked if I could keep them but they said I MUST send them back, otherwise I would not get my compensation and would be banned from any other studies, so I sent them back this past Thursday. I got my compensation what must've been Saturday but I picked it up from my mailbox on Sunday cause I wasn't really expecting anything. So I'm guessing they sent compensation right after the study ended or soon after? Since it usually takes 4-6 weeks to get their comp in the mail. Hope that helps!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2014)

I lost my envelope for the deodorant study! I e-mailed them but I guess they were already out of the office.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 20, 2014)

I got my comps for the 4 mascara study--totally different than what everyone else gotten so far:

--Maybelline Eye Makeup remover

--Lancome Exfoliating Cream


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 20, 2014)

Got my comp. Got the 5 second blur and the Lancome blush palette in pink. Looks a little sparkly, but so pretty!

I emailed them and asked if I could unwrap one of the mascaras before I semt them back. They never answered so I returned them without unwrapping.

Very happy with the comp and really enjoyed the study!


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 20, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I got my comps for the 4 mascara study--totally different than what everyone else gotten so far:
> 
> --Maybelline Eye Makeup remover
> 
> --Lancome Exfoliating Cream


I got the same thing!


----------



## aardvark (Oct 20, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I got my comps for the 4 mascara study--totally different than what everyone else gotten so far:
> 
> --Maybelline Eye Makeup remover
> 
> --Lancome Exfoliating Cream


That is the same thing I got for the 4 mascara study.  I haven't used either product before so I am looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Dahll (Oct 20, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Got my comp. Got the 5 second blur and the Lancome blush palette in pink. Looks a little sparkly, but so pretty!
> 
> I emailed them and asked if I could unwrap one of the mascaras before I semt them back. They never answered so I returned them without unwrapping.
> 
> Very happy with the comp and really enjoyed the study!


I tried mine out already, thinking they'd be of the same amount of pigmentation as NARS but these are so much more pigmented!!! 2 swipes of color and I ended up with clown cheeks!! Had to blend then out vigorously.

As for the mascara, I tried unwrapping one or two (wrapped them up back afterwards, carefully), and the bottles had absolutely no name on it .. Which made no sense as to why'd they cover the bottle with tape to begin with??? Lol

It seems to me they are working on a new concept or a new product, at least to the Loreal brand, so that may explain the better comp than the other 4-mascara study.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 21, 2014)

Dahll said:


> I tried mine out already, thinking they'd be of the same amount of pigmentation as NARS but these are so much more pigmented!!! 2 swipes of color and I ended up with clown cheeks!! Had to blend then out vigorously.
> 
> As for the mascara, I tried unwrapping one or two (wrapped them up back afterwards, carefully), and the bottles had absolutely no name on it .. Which made no sense as to why'd they cover the bottle with tape to begin with??? Lol
> 
> It seems to me they are working on a new concept or a new product, at least to the Loreal brand, so that may explain the better comp than the other 4-mascara study.


I feel like I'm the only one who wasn't a fan of any of the 4 mascaras, it's probably just because of my lash type though (full, curly, and jet black, but short)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 21, 2014)

norther said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who wasn't a fan of any of the 4 mascaras, it's probably just because of my lash type though (full, curly, and jet black, but short)


I hated, let me stress HATED, three of them, but one of them I really liked very much. That is the one I wanted to unwrap! But oh well, life goes on and the search for the holy grail mascara continues!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 21, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I hated, let me stress HATED, three of them, but one of them I really liked very much. That is the one I wanted to unwrap! But oh well, life goes on and the search for the holy grail mascara continues!


All 4 were the same for me - they didn't seem to add any length to my lashes at all, which is what I look for in mascaras. plus one of them freaked me out when I was in the shower (I forgot I was wearing mascara) and I touched my eye and my finger was instantly covered in tubes of black lol. I know they warned it may come off in tubes but it was still super weird to actually experience.


----------



## Sage28 (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone received comp for the 2 mascara study that ended on October 3rd? I sent back the products the day it ended and still have not received comp.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 22, 2014)

Sage28 said:


> Has anyone received comp for the 2 mascara study that ended on October 3rd? I sent back the products the day it ended and still have not received comp.


No, still waiting for my comp.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 22, 2014)

Just got an informational study that I had pre-qualified for earlier!  My favorite question was..

*Do you purchase your own moisturizer with SPF or does someone else in your household typically purchase for you?  *
*[]Yes*
*[] No*
 
.. Umm what? What is the other option? Did you steal it or did someone steal it for you?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 22, 2014)

norther said:


> All 4 were the same for me - they didn't seem to add any length to my lashes at all, which is what I look for in mascaras. plus one of them freaked me out when I was in the shower (I forgot I was wearing mascara) and I touched my eye and my finger was instantly covered in tubes of black lol. I know they warned it may come off in tubes but it was still super weird to actually experience.


I didn't notice any tubes on any of them for me, that would be freaky!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Just got an informational study that I had pre-qualified for earlier!  My favorite question was..
> 
> *Do you purchase your own moisturizer with SPF or does someone else in your household typically purchase for you?  *
> 
> ...


I just finished this too... really curious of the compensation, it was such a short survey!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Oct 22, 2014)

I got to the informational survey real late but it was still up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was pretty medium/short. I'm not expecting much but judging by what we got for that one survey a while back who knows!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Just got an informational study that I had pre-qualified for earlier!  My favorite question was..
> 
> *Do you purchase your own moisturizer with SPF or does someone else in your household typically purchase for you?  *
> *[]Yes*
> ...


I loved that one!!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 23, 2014)

My mascaras for the study starting Monday came today via USPS !


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> My mascaras for the study starting Monday came today via USPS !


Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited!


None for me!  Hopefully they will be here today.  I am so excited to get them.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 24, 2014)

The site is no longer working on my phone (Chrome for Droid)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This severely limits my checking for surveys--I can glance at my phone on downtime and do a quick survey, but our computers are kind of off limits for most things not work related. (Hospital)


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 24, 2014)

I got my mascaras for the test starting Monday yesterday, and I think this is going to be a good test.  I'm excited. 



meggpi said:


> The site is no longer working on my phone (Chrome for Droid)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This severely limits my checking for surveys--I can glance at my phone on downtime and do a quick survey, but our computers are kind of off limits for most things not work related. (Hospital)


Have you tried downloading a different phone browser to see if they work there instead of Chrome? Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 24, 2014)

Just DQ'd on a study. Boo!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

meggpi said:


> The site is no longer working on my phone (Chrome for Droid)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This severely limits my checking for surveys--I can glance at my phone on downtime and do a quick survey, but our computers are kind of off limits for most things not work related. (Hospital)


It doesn't work on my android phone anymore, either.  I tried both chrome and firefox.


----------



## button6004 (Oct 24, 2014)

I got 2 BB creams to try, starting Monday. I'm excited!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 24, 2014)

Safari on my iPhone seems to work. I did not have a survey.


----------



## an22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to this panel and recently completed a 2 mascara study which ended on Oct 13th. Just curious; how long does it usually take to receive comps? Thanks!


----------



## kirstenholly (Oct 24, 2014)

an22 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this panel and recently completed a 2 mascara study which ended on Oct 13th. Just curious; how long does it usually take to receive comps? Thanks!


From personal experience, it can be as early as 2 weeks and as late as 6 weeks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 24, 2014)

an22 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this panel and recently completed a 2 mascara study which ended on Oct 13th. Just curious; how long does it usually take to receive comps? Thanks!


I've gotten my last two comps

in about a week.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2014)

I got my 2 mascaras for the study starting on Monday.  I know what one of them is due to the shape of the tube and it's one I've been wanting to try.  I'm super excited to be able to test it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 25, 2014)

an22 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this panel and recently completed a 2 mascara study which ended on Oct 13th. Just curious; how long does it usually take to receive comps? Thanks!


I got mine today! I received:



Spoiler



Maybelline Tweezers (I was going to buy a pair of tweezers to keep in the car, because I swear I find hairs I missed whenever I'm in the car...yay, now I don't have to. And Loreal's Magic Perfecting Base. I've gotten this before, but I liked it ok, so I'm fine with having it again.


----------



## an22 (Oct 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got mine today! I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same exact thing!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 26, 2014)

an22 said:


> I got the same exact thing!


I got my comp for the the 2 mascara study.



Spoiler



I received the Mebelline Master Hi-light(Hi-lighting bronzer) and Lancome cheek brush in 6.



PS: I'm sorry about the pics. I'm trying to add the pics under the spoiler, can someone help me?


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would love to get a blush brush!


----------



## pinkgemini (Oct 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a upcoming study disappear from your page? I qualified for a study that is beginning on Nov 4th. It was in my home page and now it's gone. I emailed but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got in to a hair study starting November 9th!! I was sure I was going to DQ! I've only done mascara and face powder tests before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 27, 2014)

I DQ'd pretty far into the hair study.  I am Ok with not participating. I have been trying out Wen so, I want to stick with that to see if I see a difference.


----------



## valeried44 (Oct 27, 2014)

pinkgemini said:


> Has anyone ever had a upcoming study disappear from your page? I qualified for a study that is beginning on Nov 4th. It was in my home page and now it's gone. I emailed but haven't heard anything back yet.


I have one that starts on Nov 4th also and it's still on my schedule.  I hope they get back to you about it!


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 28, 2014)

so i just got my product last night for the study starting nov 4th (the primer study) and ummmmm i have to say im kinda freaking out! they want it used as a highlighter first then primer so of course i opened it and swatched it on the bak of my hand. its nothing but pure shimmer!! i would never use straight up highlighter as a primer!!! all i have to say is i'm glad the days we have to use this as a primer that i'm in my office that i don't have to go out and visit clients. also, i don't use foundation, i mostly use tinted moisturizer....anyone have any suggestions on how not to make this look like i belong as an extra in a twilight movie? i usually apply it with my beautyblender (i like the coverage) ( oh and sometimes i use bb or cc creme too) HAAAAALLLLLLLPPPPPPPP!!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :scared:   :w00t:


----------



## page5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> so i just got my product last night for the study starting nov 4th (the primer study) and ummmmm i have to say im kinda freaking out! they want it used as a highlighter first then primer so of course i opened it and swatched it on the bak of my hand. its nothing but pure shimmer!! i would never use straight up highlighter as a primer!!! all i have to say is i'm glad the days we have to use this as a primer that i'm in my office that i don't have to go out and visit clients. also, i don't use foundation, i mostly use tinted moisturizer....anyone have any suggestions on how not to make this look like i belong as an extra in a twilight movie? i usually apply it with my beautyblender (i like the coverage) ( oh and sometimes i use bb or cc creme too) HAAAAALLLLLLLPPPPPPPP!!!
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :scared:   :w00t:


Dang, I'm in this study too. I haven't received mine yet. 

I didn't think anything could be worse than the foundation that was five shades too dark for me. 

Sometimes these studies should be called "Adventures in Makeup"  B)


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm excited for the end of the mascara study so we can compare notes. I really like the first one so far.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 29, 2014)

I just had an If &amp; When survey up in my account. I DQ'd, but check your accounts!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 29, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just had an If &amp; When survey up in my account. I DQ'd, but check your accounts!


I dq'd on the "form" question... mine isn't either of those... It's in a tube! I guess I chose the wrong option. Oh well. I have a study starting soon, so I can't qualify for another for a while.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2014)

DQ on skin type


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 29, 2014)

I DQ'd on form of product.  Ah well, I don't think I would have enjoyed testing that kind of product anyway.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, I DQed on the form question. I wouldn't have liked it if I had to use the product in that form, so ehhhh no thank you.


----------



## kirstenholly (Oct 29, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> Yeah, I DQed on the form question. I wouldn't have liked it if I had to use the product in that form, so ehhhh no thank you.


That form is very unsanitary as well. It is a breading ground for bacteria! Very surprised they still put products in those things  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 29, 2014)

DQ'd on form as well!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 29, 2014)

And I still have nothing..whomp, whomp.


----------



## JellyRain (Oct 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> DQ'd on form as well!


Me too! Oh well...I'll just keep checking for surveys!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 30, 2014)

DQ on my skin type. Oh well - I didn't even expect the survey to still be available this late!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 30, 2014)

I dq'ed on the If/when too.


----------



## babache (Oct 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I'm excited for the end of the mascara study so we can compare notes. I really like the first one so far.


Love the first one.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 1, 2014)

Did anyone get an email linking them to a survey about LaMer this week? It wasn't on their site, but looked like it linked to an outside survey site. I wonder if I'll get compensation for that or if it counts towards one of the five.


----------



## button6004 (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone else do the BB cream test?


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 3, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Did anyone else do the BB cream test?


I did


----------



## mj1980 (Nov 4, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> Did anyone get an email linking them to a survey about LaMer this week? It wasn't on their site, but looked like it linked to an outside survey site. I wonder if I'll get compensation for that or if it counts towards one of the five.


I received this email too. "You previously completed a prequalification regarding La Mer." Included was an outside link to complete the survey. It did not mention anything about compensation. It was a long survey too! Mine was 58 questions!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 4, 2014)

I just DQ'd on a survey.  I don't get these things.  If I don't use a product or if I do, so what?  Do you want me to try a product?  I don't have to use something I am using or I can use something I don't normally use.   I get it if I don't want to dye my hair but, I can certainly add a hair product or a skin product to my routine?  Heck, I would subtract one.  Give me the darn instructions and I can go with it.  Geez.

I can't handle the rejection.  :couch:


----------



## BSquared (Nov 4, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I just DQ'd on a survey.  I don't get these things.  If I don't use a product or if I do, so what?  Do you want me to try a product?  I don't have to use something I am using or I can use something I don't normally use.   I get it if I don't want to dye my hair but, I can certainly add a hair product or a skin product to my routine?  Heck, I would subtract one.  Give me the darn instructions and I can go with it.  Geez.
> 
> I can't handle the rejection.  :couch:


I hate that too!! Especially ones where multiple answers can apply, like "Do you use washable or waterproof mascara" or "What brand of mascara are you currently using?". Well, I have 3 tubes open right now and typically use waterproof on my bottom lashes and washable on my top lashes, soooooooo......I seem to always pick the wrong answer when forced to pick one.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 4, 2014)

@@BSquared ~ exactly that! If you want me to wear waterproof, I will! I wear both! Not sure why there is a wrong answer if we are willing to switch our products or try something we don't normally.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand them wanting you to use something you normally use but I think most people use various kinds of a single product and having the option to choose 2 or 3 would help sometimes.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 5, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I understand them wanting you to use something you normally use but I think most people use various kinds of a single product and having the option to choose 2 or 3 would help sometimes.


I agree 100% but... I don't think they have any issues filling their studies so they do get to be pretty selective. Also, it kinda avoids the people who would pick multiple answers just to better their chances of getting into a study, which would make thing harder for those of us who follow the rules and answer honestly. It can be frustrating, but I can also see the benefits from specific questionnaires.


----------



## L4dynem (Nov 5, 2014)

I believe part of it is that they want you to survey the item against the version you normally use. So if you use product A from this company, they wish to make product B to compete. Though sometimes it seems they are just updating the formulas to work better. Who knows, it's all very mysterious sorcery.


----------



## Gchatt (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone that completed Clairsonic study and returned the cleansers and brush head received their comp yet?


----------



## lechatonrose (Nov 5, 2014)

I've completed both surveys of the 2 mascara study that ended today. I HATED the first one, quite a few lashes were casualties, and I looked like Tammy Bakker no matter what I did. The second one I loved, but it was still lacking in something. 

I can't find anything on sending them back. Did I miss something or do we not have to?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I've completed both surveys of the 2 mascara study that ended today. I HATED the first one, quite a few lashes were casualties, and I looked like Tammy Bakker no matter what I did. The second one I loved, but it was still lacking in something.
> 
> I can't find anything on sending them back. Did I miss something or do we not have to?


I was disappointed in both. We do not have to send them back.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 5, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> I've completed both surveys of the 2 mascara study that ended today. I HATED the first one, quite a few lashes were casualties, and I looked like Tammy Bakker no matter what I did. The second one I loved, but it was still lacking in something.
> 
> I can't find anything on sending them back. Did I miss something or do we not have to?


I hated the first one too, if we tested the same ones in the same order it was Benefit's They're Real, the second one I tested I liked better, but still not enough to run out and purchase...it's a new one coming out - Maybelline Lash Sensational


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 5, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I hated the first one too, if we tested the same ones in the same order it was Benefit's They're Real, the second one I tested I liked better, but still not enough to run out and purchase...it's a new one coming out - Maybelline Lash Sensational


Thanks for posting this! I had wondered what the second one was. I have to say, it took FOREVER to dry! That was a big negative for me, but it was okay overall. Happy to not have to send them back so I can play with it a little more.


----------



## lechatonrose (Nov 5, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I hated the first one too, if we tested the same ones in the same order it was Benefit's They're Real, the second one I tested I liked better, but still not enough to run out and purchase...it's a new one coming out - Maybelline Lash Sensational


We did, I knew what the first one was, and I wanted to love it. I was going to unwrap the second one if we didn't have to send it back.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 5, 2014)

lechatonrose said:


> We did, I knew what the first one was, and I wanted to love it. I was going to unwrap the second one if we didn't have to send it back.


there's no wording or anything on the second one, had to do some digging to figure it out!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't wait for my study to end so I can talk (complain) about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like I tested them in a different order.  They're Real was the second one for me.  I recognized the tube the second I got it but had never used it before so I was excited to try it.  It didn't live up to the hype for me but it was much better than the first one in the study.  The first one was so wet and clumped my lashes and was a complete b___h to take off.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe I'm stupid, but I couldn't how to figure out how to use the brush on the pink tube of mascara. I mentioned that a couple times in my survey because it annoyed me so much. I'm half asleep when putting on my makeup most mornings, I don't want to think too much about how to apply my mascara, just brush it on without much thought and go. Do you use the concave side to apply or the convex, what's the difference? It was also much easier to take off in the shower than to use olive oil like I usually use on makeup, which was weird but I didn't mind too badly.

And oh god it took forever to apply because of the dry time. My lashes also felt kinda icky with it on. 

As for the Benefit... I think I found my new favorite mascara.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 5, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> Maybe I'm stupid, but I couldn't how to figure out how to use the brush on the pink tube of mascara. I mentioned that a couple times in my survey because it annoyed me so much. I'm half asleep when putting on my makeup most mornings, I don't want to think too much about how to apply my mascara, just brush it on without much thought and go. Do you use the concave side to apply or the convex, what's the difference? It was also much easier to take off in the shower than to use olive oil like I usually use on makeup, which was weird but I didn't mind too badly.
> 
> And oh god it took forever to apply because of the dry time. My lashes also felt kinda icky with it on.
> 
> As for the Benefit... I think I found my new favorite mascara.


After looking for reviews online, you are apparently supposed to use the short bristle side in your roots and then follow through with the long end to your tips. Now whether that is done with one rotating movement or if it is a two step process, I don't know. But I agree...to much work to think about it early in the morning.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 5, 2014)

I absolutely HATE Benefit's They're Real... it is my #1 Holy Crap product because it is like glue on my lashes.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 5, 2014)

I hated both the They're Real and the pink tube one.  They both were too difficult to get off and I didn't like either brush.  The barb on the end of the They're Real brush always gets mascara in the corners of my eyes. The pink tube one deposited wayyyy too much product and was difficult to use...it was like the L'oreal Voluminous Butterfly gone wrong.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 5, 2014)

I like They're Real okay. I wouldn't pay for it but I can deal with a free tube. The second (pink) tube was awful. It went straight to the trash after putting it on this morning. lol It was a pain in the butt to remove and flaked all over my nose. My lashes felt very brittle and dry while using it.


----------



## babache (Nov 6, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I absolutely HATE Benefit's They're Real... it is my #1 Holy Crap product because it is like glue on my lashes.


Agreed. I struggle so much to remove it at night and in the morning I look like a sad panda.


----------



## babache (Nov 6, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> I hated the first one too, if we tested the same ones in the same order it was Benefit's They're Real, the second one I tested I liked better, but still not enough to run out and purchase...it's a new one coming out - Maybelline Lash Sensational


Thanks for the info. I actually liked the second one. I did not have major problems with it. I removed it easily and it did not flake.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2014)

Vichy miscellar water takes off their real. I found it works better than my Julep cleanser because with colder weather the oil cleansers feel thicker and don't seem to work as well


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Nov 6, 2014)

I found this picture of the pink mascara we tested on the Nouveau Cheap blog.


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry about the size of the picture in the previous post.  I didn't know it was going to be that big.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 6, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Vichy miscellar water takes off their real. I found it works better than my Julep cleanser because with colder weather the oil cleansers feel thicker and don't seem to work as well


I LOVE you for this!!  I'm staring at my Vichy right now.  Can't wait to try this!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow -- lots of They're Real haters! I LOVE They're Real, but am too poor to buy it regularly. But my lashes need something with oomph because they already naturally look like I've curled them and applied mascara and if I'm wearing mascara I want them to be BIG.

Speaking of mascara, I got my comp for the moisturizer survey -- Lancome Definicils (I think I now have about 3 of these!) and L'Oreal Extraordinaire in Purple Prelude. I'm happy.


----------



## saku (Nov 6, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Wow -- lots of They're Real haters! I LOVE They're Real, but am too poor to buy it regularly. But my lashes need something with oomph because they already naturally look like I've curled them and applied mascara and if I'm wearing mascara I want them to be BIG.
> 
> Speaking of mascara, I got my comp for the moisturizer survey -- Lancome Definicils (I think I now have about 3 of these!) and L'Oreal Extraordinaire in Purple Prelude. I'm happy.


i remember about your lashes! haha btw, have you tried UD big fatty? that one gives me a lot of volume, and it really black. (my eyelashes are long, relatively voluminous, but straight)


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anybody get the comp for the informational survey on spf moisturizer yet?


----------



## Vomitrocious (Nov 6, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the informational survey on spf moisturizer yet?


Yes! Lancome Definicils mascara and Loreal color Riche in plum adage. Not bad!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 6, 2014)

saku said:


> i remember about your lashes! haha btw, have you tried UD big fatty? that one gives me a lot of volume, and it really black. (my eyelashes are long, relatively voluminous, but straight)


I have not, but it's now on my list!



Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the informational survey on spf moisturizer yet?





Vomitrocious said:


> Yes! Lancome Definicils mascara and Loreal color Riche in plum adage. Not bad!


Yes -- Definicils mascara and Colour Riche in Purple Prelude.


----------



## Gchatt (Nov 6, 2014)

Here is the comp I got today for the SPF informational survey.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 7, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Yes! Lancome Definicils mascara and Loreal color Riche in plum adage. Not bad!


I got the same mascara and lip color was carmel solo. I haven't used this color yet, but the lip product is my hg (blushing harmony).

I'm really happy with this comp, especially for just a survey!


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prequal study up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 10, 2014)

OMG, I DQ'd......again. Seriously I haven't had a study or a survey in like 3 months now!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## trubleu (Nov 11, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;I completed my 1st study (eyeliner) and I got the compensation gift today. Got a L'oreal miracle blur moisturizer and colour riche extraordinaire gloss in blushing harmony. I'm so happy it's a beautiful flattering color. Let's see how soon I can get into another study. This could get addictive lol&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Linabunnie (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anyone ever receive their comp for S14-244?


----------



## button6004 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm waiting on my comp for the BB creams I tested- how long do you all usually wait for the comps to come? When I did a mascara test in June/July, it came really fast, but this one has been like 9 days now since the final survey.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 12, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm waiting on my comp for the BB creams I tested- how long do you all usually wait for the comps to come? When I did a mascara test in June/July, it came really fast, but this one has been like 9 days now since the final survey.


 I got my last comp after waiting for nearly 3-4 weeks


----------



## erind61103 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone else doing the 2 week shampoo/conditioner study? I'm on my first set right now and really like it. Would be interested if anyone has any thoughts on what they are after the study is done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2014)

I am! Just started it yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 12, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm waiting on my comp for the BB creams I tested- how long do you all usually wait for the comps to come? When I did a mascara test in June/July, it came really fast, but this one has been like 9 days now since the final survey.


I've been getting comps about two weeks after. I'm waiting for this one too!

I'm in Iowa, so I typically see someone post what they got about two days before I receive it.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 12, 2014)

Another prequal survey up! Didn't qualify, boo!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 12, 2014)

Its a No for me too.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep...DQ for me too.


----------



## kirstenholly (Nov 12, 2014)

DQ'd on page with age, sex and ethnicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their comp for the 2 facial cleansers that came with the brush for the Clairsonic?


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Nov 12, 2014)

Gchatt said:


> Has anyone that completed Clairsonic study and returned the cleansers and brush head received their comp yet?


I actually just posted the same question! It seems like it's taking forever!


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 13, 2014)

Home study up!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 13, 2014)

Nothing there for me.  But, I just want to say I always appreciate the heads up when a study appears.  I forget to check sometimes.  So, thank you all!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 13, 2014)

Did anyone else finish the primer/highlighter study earlier this week?

Can we talk about it yet?

Let me just say I doubt I'll ever use that tube again.  Unless, ya know, I need shimmer on my arms or something.


----------



## Stitchie (Nov 14, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Did anyone else finish the primer/highlighter study earlier this week?
> 
> Can we talk about it yet?
> 
> Let me just say I doubt I'll ever use that tube again.  Unless, ya know, I need shimmer on my arms or something.


Was it the C14-372 PRIMER study? I finished mine up Tuesday the 11th.

I actually really liked the stuff lol I can't see myself using it as a primer regularly, but definitely a highlighter! I wish they told us what the products were once we are finished testing. I'm really curious what it is!


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 14, 2014)

Had a cosmetic study, made it all the way through but then my demographic was already full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's worse than a DQ in my opinion!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 14, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Had a cosmetic study, made it all the way through but then my demographic was already full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's worse than a DQ in my opinion!


Same here! I hate that.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 14, 2014)

Stitchie said:


> Was it the C14-372 PRIMER study? I finished mine up Tuesday the 11th.
> 
> I actually really liked the stuff lol I can't see myself using it as a primer regularly, but definitely a highlighter! I wish they told us what the products were once we are finished testing. I'm really curious what it is!


Yes -- I'm wondering if it's the L'oreal Magic Lumi primer.

I don't really have dry skin at all, but one of the days I used it as a primer the weather had just changed from normal to winter.  I wasn't running humidifiers yet and that primer found every fleck of dry skin and imperfection -- and then amplified them.  It wasn't pretty.

I liked the texture, but there was just too much shimmer for me to ever think of it as a primer.  Highlighter yes, primer never.


----------



## juli8587 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in the shampoo study and was so sure I knew what it was....til I got to the conditioner lol


----------



## wadedl (Nov 14, 2014)

Got my compensation for the deodorant study. Essiespa Kirby Creme and a Baby Lips


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 15, 2014)

I got the compensation for the La Mer survey I took a couple of weeks ago- Lancome Nutrix Royal body lotion and Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Palette in Petal Pusher. Not bad for 5 minutes of questions!


----------



## button6004 (Nov 17, 2014)

i got my comp for the BB cream study- Kiehls exfoliating body scrub in lavender and Maybelling color whisper in mocha muse.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 17, 2014)

Bb comp... lip color is rose of attraction


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 17, 2014)

That's a nice comp!  I have a tube of the Kiehl's scrub and love it.


----------



## mj1980 (Nov 17, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I got the compensation for the La Mer survey I took a couple of weeks ago- Lancome Nutrix Royal body lotion and Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Palette in Petal Pusher. Not bad for 5 minutes of questions!


I also received compensation for that La Mer survey. Same as you, I got Lancome Nutrix Royal Body lotion ($32 retail) and Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Palette ($50 retail), but mine is Blush Sweetness.

Not bad considering we both wondered about compensation since it did not mention anything about compensation


----------



## kriishu (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone received the comp for the 2 week mascara study? I keep checking my mailbox every day but nothing yet...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 19, 2014)

kriishu said:


> Has anyone received the comp for the 2 week mascara study? I keep checking my mailbox every day but nothing yet...


I haven't gotten it yet either. Hopefully soon! That Kiehl's scrub and lip product comp would be awesome.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't received my comp for the 2 week mascara study either.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't received anything for the mascara either. I have been stalking my mail lady though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in a shampoo and conditioner study. The 1st set testing ended yesterday and I lost track of what the date was and FORGOT to fill out the survey.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I'm in a shampoo and conditioner study. The 1st set testing ended yesterday and I lost track of what the date was and FORGOT to fill out the survey.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2014)

Qualified for a skin study!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 20, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> hurry and email them to see if they can reopen it for you!


I sent an email via their contact form, no word back yet.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 20, 2014)

Como ComP for primer study.

Not bad, but I'm a little scared of the palette. Hazel/green eyes and turquoise? Hmm.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Como ComP for primer study.
> 
> Not bad, but I'm a little scared of the palette. Hazel/green eyes and turquoise? Hmm.
> 
> ...


I really like using bright colors like that for just a little pop of color, like for top lid liner or toward the inner corner or something. I'm sure you can rock it!! 

Realllly hoping the 2 mascara comp comes today.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 21, 2014)

DQ'd on skincare study.


----------



## kriishu (Nov 21, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I really like using bright colors like that for just a little pop of color, like for top lid liner or toward the inner corner or something. I'm sure you can rock it!!
> 
> Realllly hoping the 2 mascara comp comes today.


Oh yeah, fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone get the comp for C14-215 mascara study yet? I'm starting to get a little anxious that I won't get it.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 21, 2014)

My bb creams for the Dec 1 study came today!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got my comp for the two week mascara study:



Spoiler



It's exactly what I got for my last mascara study... Kiehl's Gently Exfoliating Body Scrub in Coriander &amp; L'Oreal Silkissime Pencil Eyeliner in Charcoal.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my comp for the two week mascara study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer you already received these before, but thanks for sharing. I hope mine arrives before the holiday.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Bummer you already received these before, but thanks for sharing. I hope mine arrives before the holiday.


At least it's a good comp to get a double of! I LOVE that L'Oreal product &amp; the other thing can go straight into my Secret Santa's pile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hopefully you get yours soon!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my comp for the two week mascara study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine didn't come today but that sounds like a good comp. Stinks that you've gotten it before. I hope mine comes tomorrow. I just ran out of body scrub so I could use it. I did get a Total Beauty collections box today and it came with a sample size scrub so I'm excited to try that. At least I know to start stalking my mail lady now (not that I ever stop stalking her but you know..)


----------



## Wida (Nov 24, 2014)

I just finished a facial oil study - was anybody else in that study? They sent 2 huge bottles of oil and I was bummed that I had to send them back, lol. I loved one of them and I wish I knew what it was.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my comp for the two week mascara study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@allistra44... I got the same comp, except in black for the 2nd item. Such a good comp!


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the kiehls scrubs, I've received the coriander and lavender.I always hope for these or the loreal color riche extraordinaire lip products. Typically I'm happy with any comp, as long as it's not purple eyeliner. I've gotten two of those and they are too crazy for me.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Nov 24, 2014)

I got my compensation for the two mascara survey today but I'm not going to be home for a week. You're killin' me, L'Oreal.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my 2 week mascara comp, scrub in coriander and liner in plum


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 26, 2014)

DQ'd on 2 studies!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 26, 2014)

Qualified for a cosmetic study, woohoo!!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

Qualified!  It was a tense moment.  I went to print instructions and it said time had expired.  I seemed to have 2 surveys up but, they may have been the same.  Not sure but, I had to fill out the same stuff twice but, ended up with just one study.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Qualified for the upcoming mascara study! Woot woot!!!


----------



## jmd252 (Nov 26, 2014)

rinnytintin3 said:


> Qualified for the upcoming mascara study! Woot woot!!!


I qualified as well...yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You may want to take out the name of the item you qualified for, though. That will help people who may only be interested in free products to narrow down what to use as their answers which could compromise the results of Loreals study.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 26, 2014)

I DQ'd on both surveys.  They seemed to be identical but had different study numbers and I DQ'd in the same spot on both.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Nov 26, 2014)

Got in to the second study, it seems to be based off of one of my faves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ooooh, I can't wait! I just hope this isn't one of those Maybelline or L'oreal ones for once, I have too many of those!!! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Just qualified for a study! My first since that 4 mascara study a while back. Excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 26, 2014)

DQ


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 26, 2014)

DQ'd on both of my studies. Sad  &lt;_&lt; I haven't had a study in probably about 3 months now!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Nov 26, 2014)

DQed.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had someone open up my compensation for the mascara survey, and it was the same as everyone seems to be getting for the recent mascara ones- scrub in coriander, and a black eyeliner.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 26, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Got my 2 week mascara comp, scrub in coriander and liner in plum


Same


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't even have any surveys. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 26, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I didn't even have any surveys. Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Nov 27, 2014)

Qualified for the new study!


----------



## nmango (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone receive comp yet for an informational survey that was sent out via email on Oct 22nd?



> *The Informational Survey that you previously qualified for has launched TODAY. *
> 
> *Compensation will be sent once the survey has been closed.  Please allow 3-4 weeks to receive gift.*
> 
> *To complete the survey, please click on the link below:*


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 1, 2014)

nmango said:


> Anyone receive comp yet for an informational survey that was sent out via email on Oct 22nd?


I got it Nov 7 (from what I can tell from my posts).

It was a lancome defincils mascara and loreal extraordinaire color riche lipstick in Carmel solo.


----------



## nmango (Dec 1, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I got it Nov 7 (from what I can tell from my posts).
> 
> It was a lancome defincils mascara and loreal extraordinaire color riche lipstick in Carmel solo.


Ohhh thank you, I think I got that.


----------



## Frankie Charlie (Dec 1, 2014)

Loreal comments

http://consumertesting.lorealusa.com

I so grateful to live near the Clark,NJ facility of Loreal and their amazing company store where products like the ones described above like SkinCeuticals is significantly discounted and I received a $150.00 gift card to their store after completing a nail care study. FYI, they do offer product testing via regular MAIL I believe. You can find out more information I believe in the link above, I hope.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone else that was in the 2 mascara study with the They're Real and the pink tube mascara not gotten their comp yet?  I usually get my comps from L'Oreal pretty quickly but this time around it seems like everyone has theirs but me!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 4, 2014)

how soon before the test do you usually get the testing materials?


----------



## magpie69x (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got my two mascaras for the upcoming study! I'm a little bummed that we have to return the products after, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just curious, does anyone know why they need them back? And also, has anyone not sent something back when it was supposed to be? Do they not send you the comp until they receive your products? I may not be around for the next couple weeks after to send them in so I am wondering if they will? And I also will have to remind myself so I might not send them until the new year or later. Please let me know!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 4, 2014)

magpie69x said:


> Just got my two mascaras for the upcoming study! I'm a little bummed that we have to return the products after, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just curious, does anyone know why they need them back? And also, has anyone not sent something back when it was supposed to be? Do they not send you the comp until they receive your products? I may not be around for the next couple weeks after to send them in so I am wondering if they will? And I also will have to remind myself so I might not send them until the new year or later. Please let me know!


Is this the study starting on the ninth? Email them and ask. I remember someone saying a while back that they received their comp before sending the stuff back


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

I know some received comp before sending the products back...but I wouldn't advise doing that. It could jeopardize your chances of participating in future studies, and to me, keeping a couple of mascaras isn't worth that risk.

They have the postage paid envelope with them so it really only takes a moment to drop them in the envelope and drop them in the mail, even if you aren't around/are busy, I'd make sure to do it to stay in good standing with the panel.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

DId anyone else get the email from the testing panel about their new "Women of Color" campaign?  It was asking me to refer anyone who would fit their criteria.  It seems like a bad timing to me, given what all is going on in the country racially right now (Ferguson &amp; NY) but maybe that is why the timing is now.



Spoiler



Thank you for being a valuable part of our L'Oreal USA's Consumer Participation Program. We hope you are enjoying your experience.

If you have not had the opportunity to qualify for one of our studies, please don’t give up! Remember to log on often as we update our studies on a daily basis. Many of our studies have specific qualifying attributes to ensure that we produce the best skincare/hair care and cosmetics worldwide.

We are hoping you can help with referrals.....L'Oreal USA's Consumer Program is looking to grow our database for "WOMEN OF COLOR" to participate in studies.

If you know of anyone who is not in our database and would like to join our program who are African American, Afro Caribbean, or Hispanic/Latino, please forward the email for them to join by clicking on the link below to complete our "JOIN NOW" survey.
https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey87.asp

To all NEW panelists joining our program: Once you click on the link below and join, please allow 2 - 3 days to receive a "Welcome" letter with your Panelist ID and Password to log on to our website to view available study opportunities.

We look forward to your participation.

If you have any questions, please contact our toll free number 1-888-866-4953 or e-mail us a [email protected] and someone will respond to your questions or concerns.

Regards,

L'Oreal USA-Sensorial Testing
Terminal Avenue
Clark, New Jersey 07066


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> DId anyone else get the email from the testing panel about their new "Women of Color" campaign?  It was asking me to refer anyone who would fit their criteria.  It seems like a bad timing to me, given what all is going on in the country racially right now (Ferguson &amp; NY) but maybe that is why the timing is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received that email as well.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> DId anyone else get the email from the testing panel about their new "Women of Color" campaign? It was asking me to refer anyone who would fit their criteria. It seems like a bad timing to me, given what all is going on in the country racially right now (Ferguson &amp; NY) but maybe that is why the timing is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're reading too much into it! Black women and Latinas of Color are very underrepresented in the beauty industry so I'm very glad they are doing this! I'm going to be sure to tell every black woman I know about this.

What I found weird is that theh didn't include South Asians— most of us are quite dark skinned and not represented at all! They really should include "skin tone" in the makeup surveys I think.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I received that email as well.


Ok thanks.  It must have been a mass email sent to their whole data base/panel.  I don't know anyone who would want to participate but it is good information to have.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok thanks.  It must have been a mass email sent to their whole data base/panel.  I don't know anyone who would want to participate but it is good information to have.


I don't really have anyones email but I may spread the word at work. I'm always talking about free stuff I get so I'm sure their are some ladies that would love to sign up. I'll just tell them to go to the testing panels FB page and click the link from their.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 5, 2014)

I swear I received the email at least once before about referring "women of color", I don't personally see any issue with it. In their line of business, they need tone able to get feedback on all types of skin variations.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 7, 2014)

Normally I would be fine with returning mascaras but after seeing these WTF this my HG I don't want to send it back!!!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 7, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Normally I would be fine with returning mascaras but after seeing these WTF this my HG I don't want to send it back!!!


Also it didn't say in the survey that we'd have to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 7, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Normally I would be fine with returning mascaras but after seeing these WTF this my HG I don't want to send it back!!!


Also my HG mascara! They didn't try to hide it at all! I wish I could keep it, it isn't cheap!


----------



## magpie69x (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you know what the mascaras are?


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 8, 2014)

magpie69x said:


> Do you know what the mascaras are?


One is unmistakable and the other I haven't seen before but it looks like a total dupe for it...it'll be really obvious when you get it


----------



## magpie69x (Dec 8, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> One is unmistakable and the other I haven't seen before but it looks like a total dupe for it...it'll be really obvious when you get it


Can you share what the one is? Or is that against the rules? I can't seem to figure out what it is, though it looks very firmiliar!


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 8, 2014)

magpie69x said:


> Can you share what the one is? Or is that against the rules? I can't seem to figure out what it is, though it looks very firmiliar!


When the study is over, it's fair game to compare notes of what people think it is and their opinions on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Dec 8, 2014)

still haven't received my 2 products for the study starting tomorrow...what should i do?


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 8, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> still haven't received my 2 products for the study starting tomorrow...what should i do?


Email them just as an FYI but you'll probably get them tomorrow. Are you on the west coast? We always get stuff late lol.


----------



## xricebunny (Dec 9, 2014)

Vomitrocious said:


> Email them just as an FYI but you'll probably get them tomorrow. Are you on the west coast? We always get stuff late lol.


Yes! I am on the west coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I usually get them in a timely manner but I guess they didn't pay for 2-day air shipping like that other time where they had a last-minute study


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone's accounts been super quiet lately? I have had a few studies here and there but have been DQ'ing on them every time.


----------



## LillyT (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd like to know what this mascara is too once the study is over. I'm really loving it!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 11, 2014)

Misdameanor said:


> Has anyone's accounts been super quiet lately? I have had a few studies here and there but have been DQ'ing on them every time.


Very quiet here, too!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't had anything in weeks


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 11, 2014)

LillyT said:


> I'd like to know what this mascara is too once the study is over. I'm really loving it!


I'm in the mascara study too and am loving this first one i'm using (not the one that is obvious)! I think I might have an idea on which one it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 11, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> I'm in the mascara study too and am loving this first one i'm using (not the one that is obvious)! I think I might have an idea on which one it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my first one is the obvious one! they must have switched it around for some people. i couldn't figure out the non-obvious one. maybe they are testing a few different mascaras.


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 11, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> my first one is the obvious one! they must have switched it around for some people. i couldn't figure out the non-obvious one. maybe they are testing a few different mascaras.


Ya, they tend to do that. I know the non-obvious one has the shape of multiple mascaras, so it really comes down to the brush type    which might be easy to find out.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm wondering if L'oreal is just putting a hold until the holidays are over. It would be a nightmare to get things to people on time right now.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 11, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> Ya, they tend to do that. I know the non-obvious one has the shape of multiple mascaras, so it really comes down to the brush type    which might be easy to find out.


i didn't think the shape was like any mascara i've seen before! my non-obvious one has a very distinct bottle...


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 11, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> i didn't think the shape was like any mascara i've seen before! my non-obvious one has a very distinct bottle...


hmmm...interesting!


----------



## xricebunny (Dec 13, 2014)

Do we return the mascaras via usps?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a couple of prequal surveys today! One I DQ'd right away, but I made it through another one. It was an if/when.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 13, 2014)

xricebunny said:


> Do we return the mascaras via usps?


Yes. Just drop the envelope in a mailbox.


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 14, 2014)

My account has been sooooo quiet!

I loved a mascara from the study I was last in (forever ago) but still returned it, no way am I risking my standing with loreal over a mascara.. Once it's dried up, you'd have nothing left but sadness lol

I can't wait to hear what you think that that mascara is, I'm always curious what people love as a HG.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I'm in time-out with L'Oreal because I hated the primer in the study.  I keep accidentally grabbing it thinking it is something else, lol.  It's haunting me!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't got anything since June or July. I've had a few surveys that I DQed on and a couple of prequals that I got through, but that's it. I must not be in the currently hot demographic.


----------



## mollybb (Dec 15, 2014)

I haven't been checking my account much lately but I had two prequals today. I got through one and DQed on the other. I want a new study!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 16, 2014)

The envelope is too big for my outgoing mailbox!!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 16, 2014)

I was in the shampoo and conditioner home study HCF14-032 anyone else?

I totally fudged the first half of the study and forgot to do my survey after the first set of shampoo and conditioner. I was sure they would DQ me, BUT I got my comp yesterday! It's easily the best comp I've ever received!

Infallible eyeliner pencil in Charcoal

Lash stiletto in vey black

Kiehl's pineapple Papaya Facial Scrub

Lancôme blush subtil palette in Rose Flush


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 16, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I was in the shampoo and conditioner home study HCF14-032 anyone else?
> 
> I totally fudged the first half of the study and forgot to do my survey after the first set of shampoo and conditioner. I was sure they would DQ me, BUT I got my comp yesterday! It's easily the best comp I've ever received!
> 
> ...


That face scrub sounds AMAZING!!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mollybb (Dec 16, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I was in the shampoo and conditioner home study HCF14-032 anyone else?
> 
> I totally fudged the first half of the study and forgot to do my survey after the first set of shampoo and conditioner. I was sure they would DQ me, BUT I got my comp yesterday! It's easily the best comp I've ever received!
> 
> ...


That's an awesome comp!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 16, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> That face scrub sounds AMAZING!!! :smilehappyyes:


I received that scrub for a cleansing conditioner study I did about a year ago, I love it!
Those blushes are awesome too!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm waIting on my comp from a 10 day bb cream study, I hope it comes before Christmas!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 16, 2014)

The infallible eyeliner pencil I got as a comp may be my favorite eyeliner pencil I've ever used, creamy and soft texture, but not a pain in the butt to sharpen, smudges out beautifully. 

I haven't had any surveys in a while now, not even prequals. Bleh.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> The infallible eyeliner pencil I got as a comp may be my favorite eyeliner pencil I've ever used, creamy and soft texture, but not a pain in the butt to sharpen, smudges out beautifully.
> 
> I haven't had any surveys in a while now, not even prequals. Bleh.


I got that eyeliner pencil too and love it. I've never had a pencil liner go on so smooth and creamy.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Silkissime Infallible and that one is great like the Lancôme ones but I got some twisty L'Oréal one and it just smudged like crazy. It would be all over the place by the time I got to my car and would have to come back in and clean it up.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 16, 2014)

I got one of the Silkissime liners in my last comp and gave it to my mom without even trying it and now I'm second guessing my decision!


----------



## erind61103 (Dec 17, 2014)

Now that the shampoo / conditioner study is over, anyone have any thoughts as to what they were? My first set was pretty fruity smelling, clear shampoo and white conditioner, and I LOVED it, does awesome things for my hair. Did not like the second set... Anyone have ideas as to what they were?

I loved the comp they sent us, but not sure the Plum eyeliner is my shade


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 17, 2014)

erind61103 said:


> Now that the shampoo / conditioner study is over, anyone have any thoughts as to what they were? My first set was pretty fruity smelling, clear shampoo and white conditioner, and I LOVED it, does awesome things for my hair. Did not like the second set... Anyone have ideas as to what they were?
> 
> I loved the comp they sent us, but not sure the Plum eyeliner is my shade


I'd have loved to get a plum eyeliner instead of the charcoal!

I liked the first set ok, nothing special, but my second was horrible! Did not keep my hair clean at all!


----------



## magpie69x (Dec 17, 2014)

Soooo can we talk about what we think the two mascaras were for the study that just got finished?


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 17, 2014)

magpie69x said:


> Soooo can we talk about what we think the two mascaras were for the study that just got finished?


I definitely had Benefit's They're Real, I don't know what the other one was.


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 17, 2014)

My second one was They're Real and the first had the same exact bottle shape as the L'oreal's Voluminous million lashes excess.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm bummed that I'm apparently in such a popular demographic.  I haven't qualified for anything since May and surveys have basically dried up since October.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 17, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> My second one was They're Real and the first had the same exact bottle shape as the L'oreal's Voluminous million lashes excess.


they're real was my first, but that was not my second. my second bottle was a square tapered shape and it was see-thru!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Dec 17, 2014)

My fIrst mascara was they're real and the second one was the shape of the Excess mascara but not the same wand. I've never seen this wand before.


----------



## kirstenholly (Dec 17, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> they're real was my first, but that was not my second. my second bottle was a square tapered shape and it was see-thru!


It was see-through!? How cool! I wonder if it's a new mascara that's in it's beta stage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 18, 2014)

kirstenholly said:


> It was see-through!? How cool! I wonder if it's a new mascara that's in it's beta stage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea I hadn't seen anything like it before. But the mascara wasn't to the outside walls. The plastic was like 1/8inch thick, so it look like this tapered square clear plastic bottle with like a clear tube of black mascara on the inside....it's hard to describe. The brush was decent. Formula was a bit dry and flaky


----------



## aardvark (Dec 19, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> they're real was my first, but that was not my second. my second bottle was a square tapered shape and it was see-thru!


That was how mine were too.  I wonder what the see-thru one was, I think my mom would love it.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 19, 2014)

aardvark said:


> That was how mine were too.  I wonder what the see-thru one was, I think my mom would love it.


did i describe the bottle okay? I found it a bit flaky but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Dec 19, 2014)

Both mascaras were just ok imo. The second was very dry and brittle.


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anybody get the bb cream comp? Hoping for an early xmas present....


----------



## aardvark (Dec 20, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> did i describe the bottle okay? I found it a bit flaky but it wasn't too bad.


Perfect description!

I didn't have any flaking with it.  I would have liked a bit more lengthening with it and it probably would be one I would reach for quite often.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got a survey!  I promptly DQ'd but after weeks and weeks of silence I was happy to see a survey.  Check your accounts ladies!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 22, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I just got a survey!  I promptly DQ'd but after weeks and weeks of silence I was happy to see a survey.  Check your accounts ladies!


Thanks for posting! I had it too and I qualified..but unfortunately the quota was already full for my group.  :scared: So sad as I really wanted to test this product...oh well. Maybe this is a sign that more surveys will start coming in soon.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 22, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thanks for posting! I had it too and I qualified..but unfortunately the quota was already full for my group.  :scared: So sad as I really wanted to test this product...oh well. Maybe this is a sign that more surveys will start coming in soon.


I really wanted to get in, too!  That's one of my favorite things to try.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 22, 2014)

DQ on a skin care study. Boo!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> DQ on a skin care study. Boo!


Me too, but I was thankful to see that they're still sending me surveys.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Dec 23, 2014)

I am sad that I was DQ, that was my first available study!  Will still keep on checking.


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 23, 2014)

Got a survey too, but DQ'd. I'm definitely happy to see some activity in there though!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 23, 2014)

No Survey here but, I just returned mascaras from the study that ended recently.  Maybe that's a factor?

I have been on the survey hunt for 6 months.  I have participated in 2 studies in that time.  Not sure if that is typical but, thought I would share for those that are new.  I know I wondered about the elusive surveys/studies when I first started.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 23, 2014)

No Study for me, but it's been less than 30 days since my last study, so I wasn't exactly expecting one to be there.


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Dec 24, 2014)

Qualified for a skin care study....first one in a very long time! So excited!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 29, 2014)

I just had a survey up on my account. I DQ'd.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I hope some MUT members qualify! Good Luck!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 29, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just had a survey up on my account. I DQ'd.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I hope some MUT members qualify! Good Luck!


Thank you!!  I pre-qualified.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 29, 2014)

@@naturalactions ~  Thank you!  It was my first IF/When.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 29, 2014)

There's a hair prequal survey up for me, but when I click on it, I get an error. "Please contact the administrator." Oh well, not too excited about hair products anyway.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 29, 2014)

I had the hair survey but I DQ'd.  I'm actually ok with it, I have several products that work well for me and I really don't want to add something else to the mix right now.


----------



## xricebunny (Dec 29, 2014)

If/when too. When I got to that page they also mentioned something about an "automated recruitment system"...does anyone know what it is?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 29, 2014)

I have had two pre-qualification surveys in the past week that I got disqualified from almost instantly.  One was something related to skin care (I guess they think I don't use facial masks often enough) and one was a haircare one (I guess they don't approve of the types of conditioner I use).


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I prequalified for the hair study. Last time I tested this product it was 10 weeks! Hoping to hear more!


----------



## JellyRain (Dec 29, 2014)

I just prequalified for the hair study! I really hope I hear back from them. I haven't qualified for anything in quite a while I love trying out new hair products!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 29, 2014)

Ore qualified for this study also, I have t tested in a few months, it's been so slow!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 29, 2014)

The same hair prequal from earlier just showed up in my account again.  I answered the same way as last time and as expected I DQ'd in the same spot.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 29, 2014)

Pre-qualified for the hair. I hope it pans out!


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 29, 2014)

I have hair! I want to qualify!

I never seem to get surveys. I've been signed up since May? And I think I've only ever received 3 prequel surveys (dq'd each time). I'll keep checking though!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anybody get the bb comp yet? I've asked before, but it's been a month.... I've gotten too used to receiving them in two weeks after the study.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 2, 2015)

I just had a pre-qual survey!  I got so far, then DQ'd :scared:


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> I just had a pre-qual survey! I got so far, then DQ'd :scared:


Me too! I got so far and even had to start over twice because it timed out. Boo!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 2, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Me too! I got so far and even had to start over twice because it timed out. Boo!


Umm yeah that was super annoying. I had to do it 2 times and then after it made me go get my shampoo and conditioner bottles to describe what it says on them, I answered a bunch of other questions and then it said I didn't qualify!

Sheesh that was a lot of work for a DQ... Hope that's an isolated thing or this panel would get annoying quick.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 2, 2015)

It timed out on me once and I had to redo it, too.  Seemed like it timed out after only a couple minutes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2015)

DQ'd from two surveys. Whomp, whomp.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, that was whack, L'Oreal. I switched to another tab to see what the full name of a product was, and bam! timed out. And then I DQed. Grr.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 2, 2015)

Timed out and had to redo it too. I hate the ones that make you enter everything written on the front of 4 bottles and then disqualify you! There has to be a less labor/time intensive way to do that. Ugh.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 2, 2015)

Also Dq'd after timing out four times when I tried to write the entire front contents of the bottles. Why does it make you start over? I thought in the past you just signed back in and continued the survey from where you got booted! Booooo!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I timed out trying to write in the products, and now the survey is gone. Frustrating.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 2, 2015)

Did anyone actually qualify for that study or is L'Oreal just trying to find out what shampoo we use? *dons tinfoil hat*


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 2, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yeah, I timed out trying to write in the products, and now the survey is gone. Frustrating.


It'll disappear on mobile, but should be there on an actual computer. Wish they'd fix that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It'll disappear on mobile, but should be there on an actual computer. Wish they'd fix that!


I'm on a computer and it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never do it on mobile. Sigh...


----------



## mermuse (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, that was annoying.  I timed out three times like most trying to give them all the info they wanted on the shampoo specifics. Of course, I couldn't start from where I timed out but over from the beginning every time even though I'm on my laptop for once.  Then once I got past that, I dq'd after products used (which I barely wrote anything for out of fear I'd time out again).  Bleh.  Waste of time.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, timeout on the hair survey. LAMMMMEEEEEE


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2015)

Same problem here.  I can't get my hair products in fast enough.  I emailed them about increasing the time.


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2015)

For those saying it's gone, min still shows up in that little section for incomplete surveys.


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2015)

Soooo..  i just did all of my products in a word doc so i could just copy paste them in. It worked. And on attempt #6 I was DQ'ed.

Lame.


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 3, 2015)

Timed out 3 or 4 times as well, and, surprisingly, qualified for the hair study.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 3, 2015)

I dq'd anyway. Boo.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 3, 2015)

I timed out on my phone yesterday but, found the survey in the incomplete section on my computer.  I DQ'd.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

disconik said:


> For those saying it's gone, min still shows up in that little section for incomplete surveys.


Mine isn't there or anywhere, just gone.

Oh well!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw the hair survey when I logged in today.  Got all my info. ready before taking the survey, based on the posts in this thread.  Timed out anyway.  Then DQ'd on the second attempt.  I've been DQ'd so many times I'm wondering if I should even bother with this any more.  They may *want* information from a really specific group of people, but once the product hits the store, they have no control over who uses it and under what conditions.  So they may be missing out on important information by making the groups so narrow.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 6, 2015)

I got that survey, too.  I gathered all my product info and the damn survey timed out WHILE I WAS TYPING!  I then went to the homepage to email them when I click on the contact us button to get their email address I get a message saying I can't view it.  L'Oreal, my patience is wearing thin with you :bringiton:


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 6, 2015)

I was on the fourth product name page, on the hair survey (it's DIFFERENT! It's worse lol) and it times out! I give up, I can't go to a computer to finish it right now.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 6, 2015)

Same here, though I managed to get past the product specifics. I DQ'd based on a repeat question I'd already answered earlier in the survey. annoying.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried to finish the survey one more time, and again timed out while in the middle of typing a response.  I give up.  I don't want to try new hair stuff that bad anyway.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 6, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> I tried to finish the survey one more time, and again timed out while in the middle of typing a response. I give up. I don't want to try new hair stuff that bad anyway.


I don't care to either... But my best comps have been from a shampoo and conditioner trial.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually really wanted to try this product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the specifics they asked for suggest that the product would be something I'd be interested in trying. Oh well.


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 6, 2015)

I timed out three times for a hair survey and it was stressing the crap out of me! I finally qf'd, so I can relax now.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 6, 2015)

DQ'd on another (the same??) hair study.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 6, 2015)

Dqd two pages AFTER entering all my products! Like 6 in total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mdcso5 (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually qualified for the 5-week hair study! It timed out on me 5 times, and I entered the names of 8 products. I couldn't be any happier after all that work and time invested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 6, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> Dqd two pages AFTER entering all my products! Like 6 in total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know, seriously annoying. They better not do stuff like that often if they want to keep their willing pool of testers!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 6, 2015)

Gah, being timed out and having to enter again is sooooo annoying!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

This was my 3rd hair study questionnaire.  I am pretty sure it was tweaked a bit.  The tweak I noticed eliminated me which is fine.  I really don't think I want to mess up my hair routine.  I just got the grays covered up today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 6, 2015)

Ugh. I still never received my comp for the mascara study in November. I emailed twice with no response. Any ideas on what I should do? Is there a phone number I can call?


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 6, 2015)

I DQ'ed after my 4th try on the survey several pages after racing through my entire hair regime.  Who designed this one?  I'm pretty sure I prequalified with the same answers to their questions couldn't they only add the ones they were narrowing down to specifics?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 6, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> This was my 3rd hair study questionnaire.  I am pretty sure it was tweaked a bit.  The tweak I noticed eliminated me which is fine.  I really don't think I want to mess up my hair routine.  I just got the grays covered up today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too -- and in an attempt to not time out I started eliminating products. It looks like I eliminated the wrong one, lol.  Oh well.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 6, 2015)

lindzebra said:


> Ugh. I still never received my comp for the mascara study in November. I emailed twice with no response. Any ideas on what I should do? Is there a phone number I can call?


I haven't received comp either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

lindzebra said:


> Ugh. I still never received my comp for the mascara study in November. I emailed twice with no response. Any ideas on what I should do? Is there a phone number I can call?


I didn't get my comp yet either. I am sure we will get something soon. I am not worried.


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got an email from UPS that I have a delivery from L'Oreal scheduled for tomorrow. I guess it's the comp for the mascara study. Can't wait!


----------



## an22 (Jan 7, 2015)

Just curious. For longer studies, how many products do you guys normally receive? Does it correspond with the weeks or how time consuming the study was? I saw some previous photos and there were like 8 products for the compensation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't received compensation for the serum study that I finished on 12/12. Soon, I hope.


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 8, 2015)

@@roxy_rox

Is this for the mascara study in November or December?


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 8, 2015)

xricebunny said:


> @@roxy_rox
> 
> Is this for the mascara study in November or December?


it's for the one in December


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 8, 2015)

My bb cream test ended in the 10th, nothing here yet either.


----------



## JellyRain (Jan 8, 2015)

I DQ'ed on the hair study as well, but just qualified for a foundation study! I'm super excited! This is only the second study I've qualified for.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 8, 2015)

Woo, I had two studies, and qualified for the second one.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Nothing here.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 8, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Nothing here.


Same here. Personally I'd love to participate in a hair or foundation study!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 8, 2015)

DQ.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 8, 2015)

I got en email about prequalify and when I logged in, I had two! I was like ahhhh, ahhhh, which do I choose to try first? I went with the second one (from the email) and qualified! I wonder what the first one was.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 8, 2015)

Does Loreal make Dior products?

There's a newer mascara, the Dior Addict it-lash that I swear I tested a few months ago, I tried 3 tubes and had to mail them back. The Dior Is in a square 'tube', has the same kind of benefit wand and is a gel based product.. Which is exactly what one of my samples was like. I remember I was in looooove with one of them but I can't remember which one haha. I haven't tried the Dior yet but Kinda cool if it is! If not, then never mind


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 8, 2015)

I was on the last page of consent, it timed out and it's now gone. Checked on my computer and wasn't in the incomplete area either. Bummer, haven't qualified in months!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Had both of those studies, DQed quickly on the first, got to asking about my complexion and then DQed. Oh well.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

And another DQ for me.  I think this was a foundation study.  I'm like 0 for 4.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 8, 2015)

I had 2 surveys and DQ'd on both.  But it's nice to see some action on the L'Oreal front as it was so quiet for so long!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2015)

No new surveys for me, but I did get my serum study compensation today:



Spoiler



Black eyeliner and mascara...yawn!


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 8, 2015)

roxy_rox said:


> it's for the one in December


Please let us know what you received when you do get it!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

I got my compensation for the November Mascara Study.  It arrived today.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I got my compensation for the November Mascara Study. It arrived today.


What was it???


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

I got Garner Clean Invigoration Daily Scrub. - 5FL Oz and Maybelline Summer Sunset lipstick.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I got Garner Clean Invigoration Daily Scrub. - 5FL Oz and Maybelline Summer Sunset lipstick.


I got the same lipstick (pretty!), and Garnier the expert exfoliator cleanser for the mascara study that ended 12/16. Yay!!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 9, 2015)

No comp for me today. Boo Hopefully it will be here tomorrow (the Dec mascara comp)


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 9, 2015)

I also got my comp for the Dec mascara study today. Garnier Invigorating Daily Scrub and Maybelline 'Are You Red-Dy' lipstick


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 9, 2015)

Woo Hoo! I just qualified for a cosmetic study! I have never tested this type of product before and am even more excited because they let me select the color.

I hope some other MUT members qualify too. I would love to see the other variations after the study is over.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Woo Hoo! I just qualified for a cosmetic study! I have never tested this type of product before and am even more excited because they let me select the color.
> 
> I hope some other MUT members qualify too. I would love to see the other variations after the study is over.


I DQ'd.  Sad face.  I would love to try that kind of product!


----------



## shy32 (Jan 9, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Woo Hoo! I just qualified for a cosmetic study! I have never tested this type of product before and am even more excited because they let me select the color.
> 
> I hope some other MUT members qualify too. I would love to see the other variations after the study is over.


Thanks for posting, I went and checked and had 3 surveys, one was a quick survey, the 2nd one I QUALIFIED FOR!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and then my third one disappeared. Is that normal? Also at the end of the one I qualified for. It asked me to verify my address and I sat there to long and it timed out. It still shows on my dashboard do you think that's ok?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh, DQ! I would have loved to qualify for that one!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 9, 2015)

shy32 said:


> Thanks for posting, I went and checked and had 3 surveys, one was a quick survey, the 2nd one I QUALIFIED FOR!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and then my third one disappeared. Is that normal?
> 
> Also at the end of the one I qualified for. It asked me to verify my address and I sat there to long and it timed out. It still shows on my dashboard do you think that's ok?


Hooray! Yes, it's normal that the other disappears because they only want you in one test at a time.  As far as it timing out, as long the title shows under "Your Current Schedule" you should be all set. You can always update your address under account information if you think it may have been incorrect.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a short survey and a study up. I DQd from the study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The survey was very short. If it were the basis of a study id be first in line lol.

I've been with Loreal for one year and one month now, even though I've done multiple studies now and haven't even gotten my comp for the last study I did a month ago I find myself whining about DQing/not getting studies lol. Oh well!


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 9, 2015)

Does the short survey count for 1 of the 5 for a compensation? I honestly have no idea how L'oreal keeps track...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

I had the short survey, but no study questionnaires. I think I still have about three days before I'm qualified to be in another study, so I'm sure that's why.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 9, 2015)

@@jesemiaud - Ooh, I didn't know there was a waiting period so to speak. What is the timeframe?

I had no surveys today but had a study in November.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 10, 2015)

I got My mascara comp: a garner invigorating scrub (which I already have) and a Maybelline lipstick in Pink Sand. I hate pink lipstick! Oh well it was free lol.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Woo Hoo! I just qualified for a cosmetic study! I have never tested this type of product before and am even more excited because they let me select the color.
> 
> I hope some other MUT members qualify too. I would love to see the other variations after the study is over.


I'm in too! Woohoo!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> I got My mascara comp: a garner invigorating scrub (which I already have) and a Maybelline lipstick in Pink Sand. I hate pink lipstick! Oh well it was free lol.


This is what I got as well.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Still waiting on my comp from dec. Mascara study. Also qualified for upcoming study starting on the 30th. very excited about this one! Its my everyday product anyway so it wont be out of the norm when i test.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@jesemiaud - Ooh, I didn't know there was a waiting period so to speak. What is the timeframe?
> 
> I had no surveys today but had a study in November.


I'm pretty sure it's 30 days.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm super excited! I haven't been in a study in forever! (I think July was when I was in my last study) I'm so excited to test this type of product, usually I test mascara, so this is so much more fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

I got my comp for the mascara study today!

I got the Garnier scrub, but my lipstick is in Are You Red-dy, which is obviously a bright red. It's pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jan 12, 2015)

I just squeaked into the study, anyone else manage to get in?

*Edited by KellyKaye to remove study information, please refrain from including information about new studies that could cause demographic issues and skew study results.*


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope, didn't get into a study.  There was one study qualifying survey that seemed to be about foundation last week.  I got DQd pretty early.  Then there was a brief questionnaire about the same sorts of topics, like perhaps they'd DQ'd too many people and wanted to expand the sample set and needed to see what their panel members actually use.  Then I got the SAME study qualifying survey today and DQd at the same point.  (Answered the same way -- truthfully -- every time.  I guess I'm not what they're looking for.)


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 12, 2015)

Got my bb cream comp: great lash mascara and lancome le crayon kohl in black lapis (dark blue color).


----------



## casey anne (Jan 12, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Got my bb cream comp: great lash mascara and lancome le crayon kohl in black lapis (dark blue color).


Yes to that eyeliner! I've been using this eyeliner in gray and I'm getting near the end! I'll hope for gray!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 12, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Yes to that eyeliner! I've been using this eyeliner in gray and I'm getting near the end! I'll hope for gray!


I'm a little sad about this eyeliner... I only use black eyeliner. I will give it a try, but I don't think it will ever become part of my daily routine. I will always take a mascara though, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 12, 2015)

Love when it is really easy to tell what they are testing for when you DQ!  The product I do not used/did not select is the one they were looking for.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 12, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> I'm a little sad about this eyeliner... I only use black eyeliner. I will give it a try, but I don't think it will ever become part of my daily routine. I will always take a mascara though, so I'm happy about that!


I just received the Black Lapis eyeliner as well. Very blue. Will try though. I love Lancome liner.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone not gotten their comp from the dec mascara study that ended on the 16th? I havent received mine yet and i'm wondering if i should contact them.


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 12, 2015)

Crystal Mania said:


> Has anyone not gotten their comp from the dec mascara study that ended on the 16th? I havent received mine yet and i'm wondering if i should contact them.


I haven't received mine either. I would probably give it another 2-3 days, especially if you live on the West Coast!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 12, 2015)

Crystal Mania said:


> Has anyone not gotten their comp from the dec mascara study that ended on the 16th? I havent received mine yet and i'm wondering if i should contact them.


I still haven't received mine. I would probably wait until the end of the week before emailing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

Can't believe it.  Logged in this morning and took a survey.  And I didn't DQ!

They didn't even ask me about what products I normally use, only my age and ethnicity (and the standard "do you work for L'Oreal" and "are you pregnant/breastfeeding" kinds of questions).


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 13, 2015)

Whoops, guess I gave too much info, sorry mods  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got approved for a study, yay!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 13, 2015)

KMuntz said:


> Whoops, guess I gave too much info, sorry mods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got approved for a study, yay!


Wish I had such an easy survey 1st thing in the am! I did have one just now, but it was for a totally different product. And I DQd. Oh well. Congrats to you!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 13, 2015)

I qualified for the study and then it showed the DQ screen. I emailed them. I want this baaaaad!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 13, 2015)

Mod reminder: Please don't post what the product is if it's one of the questions on the survey. Keep it vague.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing for me


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 13, 2015)

DQed on where I buy the product. Dang. Sounded like a fun or really horrible product to test depending on color.


----------



## subbes (Jan 13, 2015)

I have never once qualified.  This time I DQ'd on the type of product I use "most often" - I use multiple types equally often but  there was no such option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 13, 2015)

subbes said:


> I have never once qualified.  This time I DQ'd on the type of product I use "most often" - I use multiple types equally often but  there was no such option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea this always stymies me about these surveys. I go with the method of 'whatever I used that day'.  Sometimes it's right sometimes (like the last few days!!) it's not.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Mod reminder: Please don't post what the product is if it's one of the questions on the survey. Keep it vague.


Will remember in the future.  However, in my case, the product was not one of the survey questions.  In fact, none of the survey questions were about specific products.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Will remember in the future.  However, in my case, the product was not one of the survey questions.  In fact, none of the survey questions were about specific products.


Ah, ok! I wasn't sure about yours since I didn't have that survey. But pulled it out just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 13, 2015)

My Dec mascara comp came today. Yippie. I got the Garnier face wash (gel) for oily skin (charcoal), which is great because my face is an oily slick. I will probably save it for when it gets warmer since my face is greasier then. lol My lipstick is in Pink Me Up. I cannot express how excited I am that I didn't get red. lol I love pick lips on me, red not so much. Love it on other people, just not on me. Very happy with this comp.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 13, 2015)

I DQ'd. My "pool" was filled. So, I didn't get far at all.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I DQ'd. My "pool" was filled. So, I didn't get far at all.


Yep...me too. Sad face...


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 13, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> I qualified for the study and then it showed the DQ screen. I emailed them. I want this baaaaad!


I am Now in the lipstick study (red.) Im guessing it's down now: that was an eaaaasy survey! Literally one question aside from the demographic and "would you like to test this..." Questions.

I kind of wish I was in the facial mask study though. It's two weeks, you do have to send the products back, but the comp must be good.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 15, 2015)

There's another one this morning!  Figure I can't have 2 in the same time period, so good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish we could be in multiple studies at the same time!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 15, 2015)

I DQ'd.  It was for a product I have tested in the past and something I didn't enjoy testing so I'm ok with not getting in.  There's been quite a few surveys lately so it's only a matter of time before I qualify for something!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

Nothing there for me.


----------



## subbes (Jan 15, 2015)

This was the furthest I've ever gotten on a survey! Sadly I have the wrong kind of skin.


----------



## valeried44 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been getting the same survey popping up every couple of days.  I answer honestly/the same each time and disqualify at the same point in the survey.  Why are they torturing me??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 16, 2015)

valeried44 said:


> I've been getting the same survey popping up every couple of days.  I answer honestly/the same each time and disqualify at the same point in the survey.  Why are they torturing me??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat! I wonder if they are having trouble filling spots since they are looking for something so specific.


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 16, 2015)

mdcso5 said:


> I actually qualified for the 5-week hair study! It timed out on me 5 times, and I entered the names of 8 products. I couldn't be any happier after all that work and time invested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you received your test product yet?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

I thought I had gotten into a study but all evidence of it has disappeared from my account page.  Maybe I didn't get in after all?


----------



## Angela Michelle Perez (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone one received their compensation for the hair study that ended in dec 19th CT-14-017. If you have what did you received? Thanks


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 16, 2015)

new study up!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 16, 2015)

Whoooooooo I got in!

Bummed that it's so far away, but still, yay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 16, 2015)

DQ


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 16, 2015)

valeried44 said:


> I've been getting the same survey popping up every couple of days. I answer honestly/the same each time and disqualify at the same point in the survey. Why are they torturing me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I noticed that also, I wondered if they were maybe giving people a 2nd chance who use a variety of products.

In reference to today's survey... ( I always want to sing it opera style when I: ....)

QUAAAAALIFYYYY!!!!

Ha ha. Only a month away....


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2015)

I qualified, too!  Yay!  It sounds like a type of product I will love.  But yeah, a month from now is a long time to wait.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I thought I had gotten into a study but all evidence of it has disappeared from my account page.  Maybe I didn't get in after all?


I would email them.  I was in a study last year that got rescheduled and it disappeared from my account, but they also sent me an email letting me know.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting @xricebunny.  I had already checked L'Oreal once today so, to know to try again was great.  Unfortunately, I DQ'd.  But, its still nice to get a survey.


----------



## Wida (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! I finally qualified for a study. It's been a while and I'm excited to try the product.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2015)

I qualified!! I usually qualify for this type of product though lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2015)

So excited thought I was going to make it in, then it said sorry study full.

And I had the same survey they keep sending me for a product I don't use lol


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jan 17, 2015)

I got all the way through and then it told me the quota was filled. Now I'm sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 17, 2015)

Qualified for one! I was re-reading the instructions and it says "You will be sent the test product, return envelope, and study instructions."  

I've never had to return a product before! But I also have probably never read the fine print before and it might say that regardless of whether you have to or not...kind of an "if applicable" caveat.


----------



## nyra1821 (Jan 17, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I qualified!! I usually qualify for this type of product though lol.


Yes me too, if it's the same study I qualified for. This will be my fourth study that I've qualified for since joining and 3 out of 4 have been for this product!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder how often the over 30 bracket qualifies for studies (because that's my age bracket).


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 17, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I wonder how often the over 30 bracket qualifies for studies (because that's my age bracket).


I'm in the over 30 bracket and have qualified for numerous studies over the last 18 months or so.  I've done studies for serum, night moisturizer, sunscreen, 6 or 7 foundation studies, and mascara.  I honestly think the 30-40 age group is a highly desirable demographic to be in.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> I honestly think the 30-40 age group is a highly desirable demographic to be in.


Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 17, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> I honestly think the 30-40 age group is a highly desirable demographic to be in.


And yet, every time I've had a survey I've been DQ'ed.  Except for the time I thought I got in and the study disappeared from my account.  (I'm 37.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmph! No survey for me.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 17, 2015)

Last week I got booted from an upcoming foundation study because they didn't have enough product. They sent me a comp anyway! Baby Lips in a Taupe color and a Kiehl's face wash!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 17, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I thought I had gotten into a study but all evidence of it has disappeared from my account page. Maybe I didn't get in after all?


Do you mean that it said you qualified and there's now nothing on your calendar? That's how it usually goes, it should pop back up once it's closer to the day it starts. (Please correct me if I'm remembering wrong, it's been a while since I've been in a study).

Thought I was going to qualify for the study that was up yesterday but it told me the quota was full after I put in the full name of the product I use. Oh well lol. I really wish I would qualify for a lippie study (not the study I DQ'd from yesterday) sometime in the future. I've never had a lippie study but they're my favourite type of makeup.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 17, 2015)

norther said:


> Do you mean that it said you qualified and there's now nothing on your calendar? That's how it usually goes, it should pop back up once it's closer to the day it starts. (Please correct me if I'm remembering wrong, it's been a while since I've been in a study).


Well, I've never been in a study but it's good to hear that's how it goes.  I think it was another week or something before it was supposed to start.  (I didn't receive any products yet and I think Monday is a postal holiday.)


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 19, 2015)

In my experience, it's immediately in your upcoming studies then disappears on the start date


----------



## page5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone else in the hair study that's scheduled to start tomorrow (1/20)? 

I still haven't received the product and no mail today in honor of MLK.


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 19, 2015)

page5 said:


> Anyone else in the hair study that's scheduled to start tomorrow (1/20)?
> 
> I still haven't received the product and no mail today in honor of MLK.


Yes, I am in the same boat. I sent them an email, but I received one back automatically saying that they are not in the office today. I think they send things by UPS if I remember correctly and the UPS still does run on MLK day because it is not a federal business. Hopefully this means that our product will arrive today.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 19, 2015)

mlmessme said:


> Yes, I am in the same boat. I sent them an email, but I received one back automatically saying that they are not in the office today. I think they send things by UPS if I remember correctly and the UPS still does run on MLK day because it is not a federal business. Hopefully this means that our product will arrive today.


When did you qualify? I have received something ups second day air for a product that started within a couple of days of qualifying. Otherwise, I've always gotten everything usps. Email them it doesn't arrive tomorrow, I've been able to do studies still when products arrived a day late.


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 19, 2015)

I am also in the hair study that starts tomorrow. I received the product about 10 days ago. The instructions say to start using it on about January 20th. I guess it wouldn't be a huge problem to start using it a day later for those who don't receive it on time.


----------



## page5 (Jan 19, 2015)

roxy_rox said:


> I am also in the hair study that starts tomorrow. I received the product about 10 days ago. The instructions say to start using it on about January 20th. I guess it wouldn't be a huge problem to start using it a day later for those who don't receive it on time.


Did you receive the product via USPS or UPS?


----------



## roxy_rox (Jan 19, 2015)

page5 said:


> Did you receive the product via USPS or UPS?


I received it via UPS.


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 19, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> When did you qualify? I have received something ups second day air for a product that started within a couple of days of qualifying. Otherwise, I've always gotten everything usps. Email them it doesn't arrive tomorrow, I've been able to do studies still when products arrived a day late.


I qualified on January 6th. I sent them an email earlier today, so hopefully I'll hear back tomorrow if nothing arrives today. They are closed today unfortunately.


----------



## page5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info ladies.

I questioned the kids to make sure no one had received the package and put it in a "safe" place and forgotten about it and I re-checked the house and I'm sure I haven't received the product for the hair study. I sent an email as well.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my product for a two foundation study that starts on he 22nd.. One doesn't match me at all and is too dark. Womp, womp.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemustang said:


> I got my product for a two foundation study that starts on he 22nd.. One doesn't match me at all and is too dark. Womp, womp.


I am pretty sure I got rejected for that one over and over again.  However, I think I'm glad.  There's not much I would be able to do with foundation that was too dark (I usually use the lightest shade).


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 20, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 20, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 20, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I am pretty sure I got rejected for that one over and over again. However, I think I'm glad. There's not much I would be able to do with foundation that was too dark (I usually use the lightest shade).


 be very glad! I'm usually light-medium (more light this time of year) and the one is darker and orangish. It's interesting though, I can't wait to talk about it after!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 20, 2015)

bluemustang said:


> be very glad! I'm usually light-medium (more light this time of year) and the one is darker and orangish. It's interesting though, I can't wait to talk about it after!


I was actually happy to DQ from that one!  I have tested probably 8-10 foundations in the past and every single one they have ever sent me has been too dark and scarily orange, even though I always say I am light/medium.


----------



## page5 (Jan 20, 2015)

L'Oreal got back to me about my missing product for the study starting today. Their tracking showed my package as lost. They are re-sending the study product next day to be able to participate. At first, the CS indicated they would send me a comp for the mistake but then emailed me again about re-sending the product. Hope I like it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently DQed from four surveys.

ETA: I want the world's best mascara from the mascara trials. It was a tubing kind, and I don't know what it is, but it  is my unknown Holy Grail.


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jan 20, 2015)

So I finally went onto the Consumertesting website on my laptop and noticed there's a section about the home study that I qualified for but the quota was filled. It says the study is not available to me but it may be at a later time. Has anybody else noticed this online?


----------



## xricebunny (Jan 20, 2015)

I noticed that too, I've never had anything show up like that before. I think it might mean that they might have us participate in the study if people drop out or cancel although the deadline is approaching very closely...


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 21, 2015)

rinnytintin3 said:


> So I finally went onto the Consumertesting website on my laptop and noticed there's a section about the home study that I qualified for but the quota was filled. It says the study is not available to me but it may be at a later time. Has anybody else noticed this online?


YES! this was on my account when i logged on today! one of the studies started yesterday! weird. the other is next  month. maybe they are earmarked so that if people drop out or decline we are "on deck" that would be cool


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

rinnytintin3 said:


> So I finally went onto the Consumertesting website on my laptop and noticed there's a section about the home study that I qualified for but the quota was filled. It says the study is not available to me but it may be at a later time. Has anybody else noticed this online?


I had that this morning, but now it's gone.


----------



## Megan Messmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> When did you qualify? I have received something ups second day air for a product that started within a couple of days of qualifying. Otherwise, I've always gotten everything usps. Email them it doesn't arrive tomorrow, I've been able to do studies still when products arrived a day late.


I qualified on the 6th I think. I emailed them and they said that it was lost somewhere in their facility, so they shipped it immediately via UPS airmail. I should get it today, so yes, I will start the study a day late.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes!! Just qualified for a study. A product I've never tested before. So psyched! Happy dance


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 23, 2015)

w00 me too!!! This is a product I LOVVVEEE to use so I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2015)

I had two of the same survey and DQd on both. no real surprise, since the answers were the same for both.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 23, 2015)

woohoo i qualified! once i took the first one, the second one disappeared.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 23, 2015)

Two DQ's.  I think the age range was different but, the questions were the same.  So, my answers were the same.  I am just happy to see the frequency of the survey's.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 23, 2015)

DQed on two today, I don't mind, it isn't the type of thing I would personally care to test. I want to get some makeup studies.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 23, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Two DQ's. I think the age range was different but, the questions were the same. So, my answers were the same. I am just happy to see the frequency of the survey's.


I'm a double-DQ also.  Although I got kicked out of the second one at an earlier question than the first one.

I don't know how many surveys I have filled out (more than a dozen) but I have *never* been accepted (except for one that appears to have been a false positive because it disappeared well before it was supposed to start).


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not sure why I was DQ'ed. I think I probably fit the age bracket since I got through to the second question. As Kristine said, I just want makeup anyway.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 23, 2015)

Everyone, please refrain from posting survey information or qualification/disqualification information to the boards. This essentially ruins the point of L'Oréal searching for a specific demographic group.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 23, 2015)

If you cannot follow the following rules the moderators will have to step in an start deleting or editing your posts.

Other reminders in regards to the L'Oreal Consumer Testing Panel:

Please do NOT post specific survey in the discussion thread such as: what type of product the study is for, the answers you chose to qualify or not qualify, or any other information that may help someone 'cheat' the survey. Keep in mind that L'oreal is looking for a certain demographic when testing their products, "cheating" in any way can skew the results.Do not talk about studies while they are happening and please wait 24 hours after study/surveys end to discuss any details to ensure that other members have the chance to complete all final study components.It is a violation of L'Oreal's Terms of Service to publicly trade or to sell compensation products.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what survey information I put in there, but sorry about that. Oh I remember what I said now.... again sorry.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 23, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I'm not sure what survey information I put in there, but sorry about that.


You specifically mentioned your skin type, just fyi. And the information was edited from your post.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> You specifically mentioned your skin type, just fyi. And the information was edited from your post.


Yes I remember now. Sorry again! Next time I just won't talk about my DQs


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 23, 2015)

I never said anything about DQ's being a forbidden subject, please just keep the details to yourself. That goes for everyone.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> I never said anything about DQ's being a forbidden subject, please just keep the details to yourself. That goes for everyone.


Oh i know! I was meaning I wouldn't talk about it because I might say something not realizing. That's all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

We have not issued warnings for disclosing survey information in the past, but please note that we will be going forward. There have been more than enough in-thread reminders &amp; it's unnecessary for the mods to have to come in &amp; edit posts every time there is a new survey up. L'Oreal actually has fairly strict Terms of Service for this panel &amp; it's not something that we want to get in trouble for. Your posts reflect on MuT as an entire community. 

I would say that if you're questioning if something is ok to mention, it's probably best to leave it out of your post or ask a mod first. Nothing that mentions what the product is/isn't, nothing that mentions what you specifically DQd for, nothing that mentions the choices you chose to qualify. 

Thank you!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 26, 2015)

Head up. I just had a survey in my account. I DQ'd but I know why I DQ'd and I'm okay with it because I know it's something that wouldn't work for me. That is all I'll say though. GL to all.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 26, 2015)

three surveys today three dq's...uggghhhh why don't they like me today? one just one is all i want to qualify for!!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 26, 2015)

DQ on 5 hair studies


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 26, 2015)

DQ on four hair studies. The question I DQd on every single time was mad specific...I doubt it's going to fill up very fast!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 26, 2015)

Well that was fun.  I had 6!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 26, 2015)

I was surprised to see 4 hair studies since I'm already scheduled for a cosmetic study next month.  Of course I DQ'd from all of them.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 26, 2015)

DQ for six hair studies today.

Same question did it every time.

I wish they had put that question up front so I didn't waste my time going through all six surveys.


----------



## greenmtx (Jan 26, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> DQ for six hair studies today.
> 
> Same question did it every time.
> 
> I wish they had put that question up front so I didn't waste my time going through all six surveys.


Same here ...annoying


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 26, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> DQ for six hair studies today.
> 
> Same question did it every time.
> 
> I wish they had put that question up front so I didn't waste my time going through all six surveys.


Yep...same here. Six DQs


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol yup same here, 6 surveys, DQ'd in the same spot in all 6. That's more l'oreal rejection in 5 minutes than I've had in the past 3 months :lol:


----------



## wadedl (Jan 26, 2015)

And rejection #6!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 26, 2015)

DQed on 6 as well.


----------



## missionista (Jan 26, 2015)

Like all of y'all, I just DQ'd from 6, count 'em, 6, hair studies.  In the space of abut 10 minutes.  At the exact same place every time.  SO FRUSTRATING!!!!  I've had no studies for so long, and then to DQ from so many at once--argh!  Also DQ'd from one study for a completely different product AT THE SAME TIME as I DQ'd from all the hair studies.  OMG!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 26, 2015)

8 hair studies here!  Kept getting errors and kicked out so I took half the questionnaires twice.  BUT I got in on one.  I've never done a hair study so looking forward to it!  

edit: It was actually 7 hair studies and a skincare study.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just DQ'ed from 4...guess 2 of them filled up then! haha.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 27, 2015)

uggghhh 4 hair studies and dq EVERY one on the same question!!! so frustrating!! i doubt they are going to find anyone to do these!


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got my test product.. already want to know what it is because I really love this formula!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jan 28, 2015)

edited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*my bad*


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 28, 2015)

DQ'd and bummed about it! This would be a fun one to test.


----------



## subbes (Jan 28, 2015)

Another DQ... I think this is the furthest I ever got.  I really think I would have liked the product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Jan 28, 2015)

Just DQd....and super bummed, I would have really liked to test this one. Oh well.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 28, 2015)

Pollysmom said:


> Just DQd....and super bummed, I would have really liked to test this one. Oh well.


Me too! The worst part is I know I have brands I use way more than the one I said but I could not think of any.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my lip product today. Very trendy and unique produxt. So far I'm impressed


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 29, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> Got my lip product today. Very trendy and unique produxt. So far I'm impressed


I got mine yesterday and I LOVE the color pink I got. There is such a wide spectrum of color in the pink family, I was really unsure about what to expect. I can't wait to start wearing it!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jan 29, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I got mine yesterday and I LOVE the color pink I got. There is such a wide spectrum of color in the pink family, I was really unsure about what to expect. I can't wait to start wearing it!


 Now I'm curious, what shade of pink is it? The bright red I got is the same shade (though a bit dimmer) as Nyx matte lip cream in morocco (definitely not the same product!)


----------



## BSquared (Jan 29, 2015)

I have the pink one too and it is very pretty!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 29, 2015)

I cant wait to put this lipstick on tomorrow! Im with you guys. I think its really unique and im excited to wear it. Im thinking it will be matte and fabulous which is exactly what i like these days.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 29, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> Now I'm curious, what shade of pink is it? The bright red I got is the same shade (though a bit dimmer) as Nyx matte lip cream in morocco (definitely not the same product!)


The closest dupe I have for it is the LAQA&amp;CO pinkman. Although the test product is slightly deeper. A color I think more people would be comfortable wearing. I wish I could post swatches, but I am afraid that is against terms and conditions so maybe after the study is over.
Eta: I updated the name of the laqa &amp; co because I think I was wrong before. It's the darker pink of the lil lip collection duo sold by birchbox. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm really curious about the lipsticks you are all testing!  I'd love to see swatches once the study is over.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 30, 2015)

I also am testing the lipstick and I got the WORST red! The actual product though is super unique. At first I was like, "WTF is this thing, c'mon." But it's actually really neat...if only it wasn't the color of hemorrhoids.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 30, 2015)

Is anyone else testing an oil?  It has an interesting description with it, I don't think my interest has ever been so piqued by the mystery of a product!  I'm really excited to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

meggpi said:


> Is anyone else testing an oil?  It has an interesting description with it, I don't think my interest has ever been so piqued by the mystery of a product!  I'm really excited to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am, i think it is supposed to come today. looking forward to reading the description now!


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Jan 30, 2015)

My lipstick shade is a bold fuschia.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 30, 2015)

meggpi said:


> Is anyone else testing an oil? It has an interesting description with it, I don't think my interest has ever been so piqued by the mystery of a product! I'm really excited to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am! But UPS has decided to use the recent storm as an excuse to hold it hostage. I was supposed to get it yesterday, but now it's looking like like Monday. Boo.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Feb 3, 2015)

Just DQ'd on 3 hair studies at about the same point in all of them. I haven't got in a study in about 6 months! Before then I was getting in one at least every couple months.


----------



## Mandy777 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just DQ'd on a hair study as well.  Oh well, maybe next time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay, I actually got into a hair study! I haven't got into a study since last summer. It was one of those ones where they make you get out every product you own and type out all the information on the label. I entered at least a dozen products, so I was going to burn something down if it DQed me after that. But it didn't!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 3, 2015)

DQ on this hair study just like every single hair study these past few weeks/months.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 3, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Yay, I actually got into a hair study! I haven't got into a study since last summer. It was one of those ones where they make you get out every product you own and type out all the information on the label. I entered at least a dozen products, so I was going to burn something down if it DQed me after that. But it didn't!


Same! Although I had two others and once I qualified I couldn't do the other two because of the "are you scheduled for an upcoming survey" 

Mine is for two mousses, which I am super excited about, mousse my newest obsession and I think it makes a big difference!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

Just came on to tell everybody there are studies up, lol, always late to the party.  Anyway, I finally qualified, I think my last one was in September, been a dry spell!  

Also just a reminder to not mention what you qualified for (product wise) as it can skew the study if people just put that product in to get something to test.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Yay, I actually got into a hair study! I haven't got into a study since last summer. It was one of those ones where they make you get out every product you own and type out all the information on the label. I entered at least a dozen products, so I was going to burn something down if it DQed me after that. But it didn't!


Haha, I felt the same way after entering so many things.  I hate getting DQ'd after dragging ALL your products out!  Makes me want to throw stuff!   :blink:


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 4, 2015)

I had one hair prequal but DQ'd.  I'm in a mascara study that starts next week so I'm not sure why L'Oreal is still sending me prequal surveys.  I've DQ'd from 5 or 6 recently because one of the questions asks if I'm already in a study.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 4, 2015)

gypsiemagic said:


> Same! Although I had two others and once I qualified I couldn't do the other two because of the "are you scheduled for an upcoming survey"
> 
> Mine is for two mousses, which I am super excited about, mousse my newest obsession and I think it makes a big difference!


I'm in the same one, I think.  Does yours start next week?  I just received the pkg from them today.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is it safe to dish about the lipstick study now?? Im anxious to hear what everyone else thought of it. Its my new fave except for the color. Not really my style.


----------



## shy32 (Feb 5, 2015)

Crystal Mania said:


> Is it safe to dish about the lipstick study now?? Im anxious to hear what everyone else thought of it. Its my new fave except for the color. Not really my style.


I liked it too, but the shade wasn't a shade I could use every day. I googled the description of it and found at least a couple different brands that sell a lipstick quite similar to this.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 5, 2015)

shy32 said:


> I liked it too, but the shade wasn't a shade I could use every day. I googled the description of it and found at least a couple different brands that sell a lipstick quite similar to this.


Yeah, me too. A week before the study, a wet n wild display at walgreens caught my eye. It had the lip crayons in some pretty pastel colors. I contemplated buying a couple but decided no. They were cheap and looked interesting. I think i will try em out now because i am IN LOVE with crayon lipstick! And the blur tool...so cool! Loved everything about this product. It made my lips so soft. I wish it were a more subtle color that i could wear day or night. The bold fuschia is just too much for me. I hope to see this product soon. I will definitely purchase!


----------



## Squidling (Feb 5, 2015)

I loved the lipstick and thought it had great wear time an was super comfy to wear....oh but that color! EEEK! It looked like Satan's anus, seriously. If this came in nude tones, it would be my holy grail, probably. Unfortunately, I thin they are gearing this line of lipstick up to be bright, judging from the questionnaire.


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 5, 2015)

I also loved the lipstick! It had amazing wear time and I got so many compliments on it. However, I am in the minority and LOVED the bright fuchsia color I had. I have no problem rocking this bright of a lip everyday.  I am totally going to keep my eye out for when this product hits the shelves and stock up on what will hopefully be many different colors.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 6, 2015)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I'm in the same one, I think.  Does yours start next week?  I just received the pkg from them today.


 I'm in this one but haven't gotten the package yet.  Hmm.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hair study up for those of you that havent participated in a while.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 7, 2015)

There's a Skype hair interview survey up! $50. Personally I don't want to participate weirdly enough. I took it anyway and DQd


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 9, 2015)

Got my mascara for the study that starts next week! The brush looks extremely familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 9, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Got my mascara for the study that starts next week! The brush looks extremely familiar, but I can't place it.


Does ur still show up when you log in? I thought I was in one, but there's nothing there.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 9, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Does ur still show up when you log in? I thought I was in one, but there's nothing there.


Yes. It shouldn't go away til the start day (Friday)


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 9, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Yes. It shouldn't go away til the start day (Friday)


----------



## tracimichelle0622 (Feb 10, 2015)

I received an email today that said: This is a reminder that you are scheduled to come to Sensorial Testing 75 Terminal Avenue, Clark, NJ on 2/12/2015 at 8:00 AM for participation in C13-4261 Liquid Eyeliner/12 hr Wear Study.    I don't live near NJ and I am not scheduled for this study.  Anybody else get this email?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 10, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Ha! Nevermind. Just got it in the mail today. I'm curious what the compensation will be for just a single mascara...


Probably a facewash or lip balm/gloss and eyeliner. That's what I've gotten before.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 14, 2015)

This isn't a great picture but here's my test lip products swatched (right) next to NYX soft matte lip cream in morocco. Can you say exact dupe three times fast?! I prefer the unknown test product though, it's far less drying and is TRULY a soft matte!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 14, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> This isn't a great picture but here's my test lip products swatched (right) next to NYX soft matte lip cream in morocco. Can you say exact dupe three times fast?! I prefer the unknown test product though, it's far less drying and is TRULY a soft matte!


Whoops forgot the photo!


----------



## an22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I was just curious..the study for the single mascara which began on Feb 13th; do we have to return that mascara? All I received were the actual instructions and mascara, no return envelope at all. But when I qualified for the study back in January, this was included in their instructions (I saved it in an email):

[FONT='‘segoe ui‘']*You must complete ALL on-line questionnaires to receive study compensation.**[/FONT]*

[SIZE=medium]*You will be sent the test product, return envelope, and study instructions.*[/SIZE]

*[FONT='‘corbel‘'][SIZE=12pt]If you need to contact anyone regarding concerns or questions about this study, please call 732-680-5660 someone will return you call. [/FONT][/SIZE]*


----------



## xricebunny (Feb 18, 2015)

an22 said:


> Hi guys, I was just curious..the study for the single mascara which began on Feb 13th; do we have to return that mascara? All I received were the actual instructions and mascara, no return envelope at all. But when I qualified for the study back in January, this was included in their instructions (I saved it in an email):
> 
> [FONT='‘segoe ui‘']*[SIZE=medium]You must complete ALL on-line questionnaires to receive study compensation.**[/FONT]*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I don't think so, but I would email them just in case.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 18, 2015)

an22 said:


> Hi guys, I was just curious..the study for the single mascara which began on Feb 13th; do we have to return that mascara? All I received were the actual instructions and mascara, no return envelope at all. But when I qualified for the study back in January, this was included in their instructions (I saved it in an email):
> 
> [FONT='‘segoe ui‘']*[SIZE=medium]You must complete ALL on-line questionnaires to receive study compensation.**[/FONT]*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I've found that if it does not specifically state that you must return the product or provide a return envelope, you don't have to return it. I've only gotten one request to return a mascara in all the studies I've done, and it was in the directions for the product test. I wouldn't worry about it - hope this helps!


----------



## Hary102 (Feb 18, 2015)

New study available


----------



## SweetPea78 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yet another hair study that I DQd on. Sheesh this is getting old. lol


----------



## Quinn Quiver (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow I qualified for a product testing for Loreal Test Panel for the first time since I signed up for it about a year and a half ago.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 22, 2015)

So ladies, what did we think of the mascara?

I wasn't all that impressed. It was flaky and didn't give any more of a special look than any other mascara. I did like the brush though, felt good on the lashes.


----------



## xricebunny (Feb 22, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> So ladies, what did we think of the mascara?
> 
> I wasn't all that impressed. It was flaky and didn't give any more of a special look than any other mascara. I did like the brush though, felt good on the lashes.


I really liked the formula, but the brush was stiff and definitely lacking in the "no-clump" department. Has anyone unwrapped theirs yet?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 22, 2015)

xricebunny said:


> I really liked the formula, but the brush was stiff and definitely lacking in the "no-clump" department. Has anyone unwrapped theirs yet?


I did. It's a very telling black tube lol


----------



## xricebunny (Feb 22, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I did. It's a very telling black tube lol


Same! I didn't expect it to be such a high-end brand though, have you used it before? The brush doesn't quite match with what I've seen before...


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anybody gotten comp from lip crayon study?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 23, 2015)

xricebunny said:


> Same! I didn't expect it to be such a high-end brand though, have you used it before? The brush doesn't quite match with what I've seen before...


Yeah, I wasn't expecting something that high-end either! I haven't used it before, but I did like it, just not as a  24 hour product. Too flaky after a bit.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2015)

I just cannot seem to qualify on those hair studies!! haha


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 23, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Yeah, I wasn't expecting something that high-end either! I haven't used it before, but I did like it, just not as a 24 hour product. Too flaky after a bit.


I loved it! Didn't seem to have much of an issue with flakes tho, even after the 24 hour. Not sure I ever plan on intentionally wearing makeup for 24 hours (besides for a study, of course) anyways.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 23, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> So ladies, what did we think of the mascara?
> 
> I wasn't all that impressed. It was flaky and didn't give any more of a special look than any other mascara. I did like the brush though, felt good on the lashes.


I LOVED this mascara.  It really made my lashes look dramatic, and it removed easily enough. I haven't unwrapped it but if someone knows what brand it is, would you PM me? I told them in my answer to the survey that I would love to know what this is so I can buy it, because its fantastic.

I had flaking after 24 hours, but I also move a lot in my sleep so I imagine that's why it flaked.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 23, 2015)

Crystal Mania said:


> Anybody gotten comp from lip crayon study?


Nothing yet :-( Probably soon though, we are coming up on 4 weeks, right?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 23, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I LOVED this mascara. It really made my lashes look dramatic, and it removed easily enough. I haven't unwrapped it but if someone knows what brand it is, would you PM me? I told them in my answer to the survey that I would love to know what this is so I can buy it, because its fantastic.
> 
> I had flaking after 24 hours, but I also move a lot in my sleep so I imagine that's why it flaked.


It's on the tube under the tape. No question what it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 23, 2015)

Bah!  I've DQ'd on every survey for months now.

One day, one day....


----------



## Beth Ann Bressler McGee (Feb 27, 2015)

I have DQ'd on like 8 surveys now since I joined a week ago. Do we receive a gift after a certain number of these? or only if we get the chance to be in a trial. thanks.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Feb 27, 2015)

I got my comp for the matte lipstick trial. A waterproof voluminous fiber mascara and collection privee doutzens nude lipstick (excuse my awful grammar). The lipstick is horribly Unpigmented and a color id never want. I really needed a waterproof mascara so this was nice!


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 2, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> I got my comp for the matte lipstick trial. A waterproof voluminous fiber mascara and collection privee doutzens nude lipstick (excuse my awful grammar). The lipstick is horribly Unpigmented and a color id never want. I really needed a waterproof mascara so this was nice!


I too, received the same products as you for the comp. I actually really enjoy the lipstick though! The color I got was Julianne, and it looks super pretty on my lips.


----------



## rwikene (Mar 2, 2015)

I have continuously disqualified for surveys, but more specifically for the hair ones. I don't even want to participate in a hair study because I have short hair...but dang it, I wish they'd just stop sending me the surveys and getting my hopes up that I might qualify for something.

nail polish? sure

mascara? you bet

lipstick? send it my way

skin car? absolutely

hair stuff? NO! why is this the only survey I'm getting?


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Mar 2, 2015)

Misdameanor said:


> I too, received the same products as you for the comp. I actually really enjoy the lipstick though! The color I got was Julianne, and it looks super pretty on my lips.


Me too! I have been wanting the juluanne nude lipstick for a while. Its nice to get a specific item that you really want in a comp.


----------



## nyra1821 (Mar 5, 2015)

There was a new survey up late yesterday afternoon, qualified for it! Back to back studies for me, hooray!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Mar 6, 2015)

Study up for a face cosmetic product, I DQd on skin type, but at least I only had to go through one page


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 6, 2015)

DQ'ed. Man!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 6, 2015)

Qualified! **hopefully** its a quality product. Excited to NOT be testing shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## kirstenholly (Mar 11, 2015)

Check your accounts ladies and gent's. I had 2 studies up! Dq'd on both  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## button6004 (Mar 12, 2015)

Did anyone get their comp for the single mascara study that ended a few weeks ago?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 12, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Did anyone get their comp for the single mascara study that ended a few weeks ago?


I was wondering the same thing. I haven't yet.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2015)

New study up. I DQ'ed of course.


----------



## nyra1821 (Mar 17, 2015)

Received my test product yesterday for study starting on the 28th.


----------



## nmango (Mar 17, 2015)

Check your emails for possible link to *Skin informational survey*!!

Compensation is ONE LUXURY PRODUCT mailed out in 3-4 weeks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jadorecouture (Mar 18, 2015)

Anybody here do the facial oil study? Still waiting on the comp...


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 18, 2015)

jadorecouture said:


> Anybody here do the facial oil study? Still waiting on the comp...


I did! I got my comp a couple of weeks ago. Drugstore mascara and lipstick. You might want to email them.


----------



## button6004 (Mar 18, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I haven't yet.


Have you gotten anything yet?  I feel like its been a long while since it ended (although even the weekend seems like it was a long while ago so maybe I'm just totally losing it!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 18, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Have you gotten anything yet? I feel like its been a long while since it ended (although even the weekend seems like it was a long while ago so maybe I'm just totally losing it!


Nothing...


----------



## jadorecouture (Mar 18, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I did! I got my comp a couple of weeks ago. Drugstore mascara and lipstick. You might want to email them.


Hmm. The study was in the end of Feb. Maybe there were 2 tests...?


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh, maybe! I can't remember when mine ended, but it was probably a month ago.


----------



## jadorecouture (Mar 19, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Oh, maybe! I can't remember when mine ended, but it was probably a month ago.


Must have been a different one. I messaged them and they were dropped at the mail room yesterday. =)


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 20, 2015)

Qualified for a skincare study!!! (It says skin in the study name, so hopefully that's okay to disclose). So excited!


----------



## an22 (Mar 21, 2015)

Finally got my comp for the single masacara study! A maybelline vivids lipstick and Lancome eyeliner.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 22, 2015)

an22 said:


> Finally got my comp for the single masacara study! A maybelline vivids lipstick and Lancome eyeliner.


Was it the beginnin-ish(?) of February? For "eyes to kill"?

I was in that one and haven't recieved anything yet. What region of the country are you in? I'm in the PNW.


----------



## an22 (Mar 22, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Was it the beginnin-ish(?) of February? For "eyes to kill"?
> 
> I was in that one and haven't received anything yet. What region of the country are you in? I'm in the PNW.


Yup! It was for the "eyes to kill" study.It was a looong wait!  But don't worry you should be probably receiving it in this coming week (hopefully). I'm in the East Coast.


----------



## button6004 (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh that's a good sign! I haven't received anything yet and I'm on the East Coast (mid-atlantic).  Hopefully sometime this week!


----------



## xricebunny (Mar 23, 2015)

I also got a Maybelline Vivids lipstick and Lancome Le Kohl eyeliner. West Coast, by the way.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 23, 2015)

an22 said:


> Yup! It was for the "eyes to kill" study.It was a looong wait! But don't worry you should be probably receiving it in this coming week (hopefully). I'm in the East Coast.


I got it today! Maybelline ColorSensational lipstick in "are you red-dy" (a bright, orange-ish, cheery red that looks like it'll go well with my super fair skin) and a Lancôme pencil eyeliner in "black lapis " (a teal blue)

Happy with both! Ready for more! Ha ha.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my participation comp for the mousse study last month. A Lancôme Color Design eye shadow palette, L'oreal Miracle Blur and Maybelline colorsensational lippie! Pretty happy with this comp. The palette is fifty bucks and is the third I've received-all in different colors though!


----------



## nmango (Mar 24, 2015)

nmango said:


> Check your emails for possible link to *Skin informational survey*!!
> 
> Compensation is ONE LUXURY PRODUCT mailed out in 3-4 weeks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No one else got this?? Waiting on y'all east coast folks to post what you received for this in 2-3weeks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my "Eyes to Kill" comp. Not enthused with my lipstick color as it's way too light for me, but maybe my roommate or mom can use it. The eyeliner though I love. It's black lapis, which as already stated is a teal, I have gotten before and it's awesome!


----------



## button6004 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dang! I still haven't gotten mine.  I think if I don't get it today I'm going to email them.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 26, 2015)

2 studies up! I've finally qualified for something again after months of dqs!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> 2 studies up! I've finally qualified for something again after months of dqs!!!


Qualified! I'm excited -- I've never done a study for this type of product, and it's a color choice I would make on my own!


----------



## button6004 (Mar 26, 2015)

I only had one study up, and I DQed.  Whomp whomp.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Mar 30, 2015)

Cosmetic study up, DQd im the first page (age,race,Etc)


----------



## button6004 (Apr 6, 2015)

I never received my comp for the Eyes to Kill test.  I've emailed them twice, but no response. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## an22 (Apr 11, 2015)

One of my studies has come to an end and I am supossed to answer the final questionnaire today, but its not showing up on my account. I emailed L'Oreal but they're closed today....The study ends today; what should I do?

My cousin is also in the same study and she did not recieve one of the questionnaires during the week, but she was able to complete "the one week" questionnaire which concludes the study. She has emailed L'Oreal numerous times as ALL questionnaires must be completed to recieve compensation but has recieved no response. We're both just really fustrated!


----------



## an22 (Apr 18, 2015)

Received my compensation for the one week  eye liner study! I'm soo suprised! A Lancome Color Design eyeshadow palette in bronze amour and a L'Oreal LeGloss.


----------



## magpie69x (Apr 19, 2015)

an22 said:


> Received my compensation for the one week  eye liner study! I'm soo suprised! A Lancome Color Design eyeshadow palette in bronze amour and a L'Oreal LeGloss.


Was this the black liquid eyeliner that ended a few weeks ago? If so, i'm so excited! Thats a great comp!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 20, 2015)

New study is up for May 20-30. Check your accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## an22 (Apr 20, 2015)

magpie69x said:


> Was this the black liquid eyeliner that ended a few weeks ago? If so, i'm so excited! Thats a great comp!


Yup! I was not expecting that comp; the study was only a week!


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 21, 2015)

an22 said:


> Yup! I was not expecting that comp; the study was only a week!


That eyeshadow palette is my new favorite go-to!! The colors are all so perfect for golden glow-y sunshiny makeup looks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Apr 21, 2015)

I still never received a comp for the mascara study from February and they wont reply to my messages to them.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey everyone, i've been on the testing panel for over a year now and have yet to receive any products, is there any advice you can give? tips and tricks? thanks so much!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 21, 2015)

BreeTheKokiri said:


> Hey everyone, i've been on the testing panel for over a year now and have yet to receive any products, is there any advice you can give? tips and tricks? thanks so much!


Best advice I can give is to check your account a few times a day. They RARELY send out emails notifying you that there are surveys available. Once I bookmarked the page and started logging in more frequently, I finally started qualifying for studies.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 21, 2015)

I received the compensation for MC15-33 mascara study today: Lancome Color Design eye brightening all in one 5 color eye shadow palette in Bronze Amour and  Lancome blending shadow brush.
You are right @@TippyAG this palette is gorgeous. I am in love with all the shades, especially the gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 22, 2015)

Just pre-qualified for a study! I hope that it makes it to an actual study! I've never been in a study for this type f product and it's one of my favorites! Plus I haven't been in a study in around 6 months I think!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 22, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> Just pre-qualified for a study! I hope that it makes it to an actual study! I've never been in a study for this type f product and it's one of my favorites! Plus I haven't been in a study in around 6 months I think!


I did too! The if/when's are such a tease. Lol.


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all! I've just stumbled upon this incredible forum when searching for info on Loreal's consumer testing panel, which I've joined since January.

I was wondering if any of you did a lip and cheek product study that ended on April 16th? Curious about any thoughts anyone wanted to share? 



pearldrop said:


> I received the compensation for MC15-33 mascara study today: Lancome Color Design eye brightening all in one 5 color eye shadow palette in Bronze Amour and  Lancome blending shadow brush.
> You are right @@TippyAG this palette is gorgeous. I am in love with all the shades, especially the gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did this study too but I live in CA. Can't wait to get my first comp!! XD

4-6 weeks though...It's been less than 2.. ugh the wait!  :sdrop:


----------



## Misdameanor (Apr 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I received the compensation for MC15-33 mascara study today: Lancome Color Design eye brightening all in one 5 color eye shadow palette in Bronze Amour and  Lancome blending shadow brush.
> 
> You are right @@TippyAG this palette is gorgeous. I am in love with all the shades, especially the gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also go the Lancome Blending Shadow Brush, and the same eye shadow palette but mine is in Lavender Grace. So pretty!


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 23, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> Hi all! I've just stumbled upon this incredible forum when searching for info on Loreal's consumer testing panel, which I've joined since January.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you did a lip and cheek product study that ended on April 16th? Curious about any thoughts anyone wanted to share?
> 
> ...


 Good things come for those who wait! Literally yesterday I was starting to wonder when my comp was coming and this morning it came!! I got the same things as @@pearldrop and as @@Misdameanor except my eyeshadow palette is in beige brulee. LOVE IT!!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 23, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> Hi all! I've just stumbled upon this incredible forum when searching for info on Loreal's consumer testing panel, which I've joined since January.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you did a lip and cheek product study that ended on April 16th? Curious about any thoughts anyone wanted to share?
> 
> ...


I did the lip&amp;cheek study too. I think our compensation will come later in May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How did you like it? The product was very familiar to me.


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I did the lip&amp;cheek study too. I think our compensation will come later in May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How did you like it? The product was very familiar to me.


 I actually didn't recognize it! I don't have a lot of experience with makeup and beauty. I recently started getting into it. I'm a n00b for sure! I really didn't like the product that much. It was sticky and I couldn't make the color last long Or look nice enough On my cheeks. But it was pretty good for lips. I also liked the smell.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 23, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> I actually didn't recognize it! I don't have a lot of experience with makeup and beauty. I recently started getting into it. I'm a n00b for sure! I really didn't like the product that much. It was sticky and I couldn't make the color last long Or look nice enough On my cheeks. But it was pretty good for lips. I also liked the smell.


In my opinion they just remolded the Maybelline Baby Lips in cherry flavor (Orange case, pink-red balm) and tried if they can use it on cheeks as well. I compared to my cherry Baby Lips and they were almost identical texture and scent-wise.

I agree, it was horrible on cheeks, greasy and sticky with no color. But it definitely is a good lip balm. I like the EOS-like case, it's fun to roll and the shape looks cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> In my opinion they just remolded the Maybelline Baby Lips in cherry flavor (Orange case, pink-red balm) and tried if they can use it on cheeks as well. I compared to my cherry Baby Lips and they were almost identical texture and scent-wise.
> 
> I agree, it was horrible on cheeks, greasy and sticky with no color. But it definitely is a good lip balm. I like the EOS-like case, it's fun to roll and the shape looks cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! The first thing I noticed was the case for it. I thought it was unique and very cute  :smilehappyyes:  . Hopefully they use the case for something else!


----------



## nmango (Apr 24, 2015)

Two more studies were up earlier today!

One was home study and one was prequal I think.

Got in the one-week home study   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> finally got out of the dry spell woohoooooooooooo


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 25, 2015)

MC15-16 (Lip &amp; cheek tint study) compensation is Maybelline Master Drama eyeliner and Garnier daily exfoliating cleanser.


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 26, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> MC15-16 (Lip &amp; cheek tint study) compensation is Maybelline Master Drama eyeliner and Garnier daily exfoliating cleanser.


. How cool, I needed a new eyeliner! I hope I get the gel exfoliator in pomegranate and grapefruit. I got a sample of it and loved the smell; it's also perfect for my combination skin! Can't wait to get it! The compensation for this study is cheap but very practical, @@pearldrop, how did you like it?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> .
> 
> How cool, I needed a new eyeliner! I hope I get the gel exfoliator in pomegranate and grapefruit. I got a sample of it and loved the smell; it's also perfect for my combination skin! Can't wait to get it! The compensation for this study is cheap but very practical, @@pearldrop, how did you like it?


Hi @@avatartiger

I agree, I like the Garnier exfoliating cleansers, they clean well. Like you, I also enjoy the fresh smell. I received it in grapefruit.

The eyeliner is in dark brown shade (Bold Brown 415) which is what I use everyday for a natural look. I didn't open it yet since I just got a new Lancome Le Kohl eyeliner (I would have waited a little bit if I knew I was getting an eyeliner). After I finish this, I will use the Maybelline eyeliner. I like the lasting drama gel eyeliner, hope the pencil is as good as the gel. The description says waterproof and smudge-proof, hopefully it won't smudge/bleed on the outer edges.

You're right, this compensation is cheap compared to the mascara one but I think it was a fluke since they usually send cheaper products. At least I enjoyed the balm, and am still enjoying, so I won't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Hi @@avatartiger
> 
> I agree, I like the Garnier exfoliating cleansers, they clean well. Like you, I also enjoy the fresh smell. I received it in grapefruit.
> 
> ...


. I got my comp this morning! Same stuff except the eyeliner is in "Coal commander". I got my cleanser in grapefruit and pomegranate just like I wanted yay!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 7, 2015)

I had a study and a prequal up this morning, failed them both, lol! Check your accounts.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, I failed them both too, in fact I have failed everyone I've taken so far...not making me feel so good LOL.


----------



## pearldrop (May 13, 2015)

I just had 2 prequals for upcoming home studies (IF/WHEN) for two different products. One of them said they will contact after checking my answers and the other one said they will e-mail once the date is confirmed.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 19, 2015)

Anybody get the comp for the red lipgloss study that ended at the end of April yet?


----------



## Laura Richwine (May 20, 2015)

Awesome, I'm so glad I found this post! I applied, so I guess now we'll see what happens lol.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 21, 2015)

They finally updated the mobile site to include incomplete surveys! Yay! No more madly dashing to a computer when a survey crashes


----------



## L4dynem (May 21, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble logging in? Pressing the Login button does nothing on my phone or the computer. I even had the hubby try and his won't login either.


----------



## wels5711 (May 21, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the red lipgloss study that ended at the end of April yet?


 Just received mine today I got L'Oreal false fiber lashes mascara, maybelline baby lips crystal and L'oreal colour riche eyeliner in black/brown


----------



## Laura Richwine (May 21, 2015)

I got accepted today! Now I just have to wait for a study. It sounds like the comp is pretty decent.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 22, 2015)

wels5711 said:


> Just received mine today I got L'Oreal false fiber lashes mascara, maybelline baby lips crystal and L'oreal colour riche eyeliner in black/brown


I got the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zeljana Campolio (May 23, 2015)

Got my comp today for foundation study, Lancome eyeliner in black coffee, Garnier 5 sec Blur and L'oreal Colour Riche lip gloss! Yaaiy! 
Plus I'm in a new study next month again! 
Did anyone do that survey on lipsticks last week?


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 29, 2015)

I've been filling out surveys for months and am always DQd. It's a bit frustrating, but I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## Laura Richwine (May 29, 2015)

I've had one survey so far, but I didn't qualify. Ah well! I'll just keep on waiting, I imagine they have tons of blonde haired Caucasian 22 year olds lol.


----------



## blueeyes3007 (May 30, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging in? Pressing the Login button does nothing on my phone or the computer. I even had the hubby try and his won't login either.


I have been having the same problem. Try Chrome. IE will not work anymore. Has anyone tried to report this issue?


----------



## avatartiger (Jun 2, 2015)

2 studies up this morning for me. I qualified for one and the other disappeared when I went back to the homepage. Lol I wanted back to back studies! XD

This is so great since I've been DQ'ing from all kinds of studies, hope you all qualified for one or are participating in one right now!


----------



## nmango (Jun 3, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> 2 studies up this morning for me. I qualified for one and the other disappeared when I went back to the homepage. Lol I wanted back to back studies! XD
> 
> This is so great since I've been DQ'ing from all kinds of studies, hope you all qualified for one or are participating in one right now!


Two studies up for me too; also qualified for one

Fyi, you can't qualify for two studies at once, which is why the other one disappeared. Also they won't give you any prequalification surveys for a month after your complete the current study - but I also hear they're getting less strict on this. In general, a current study will lead to a dry spell for surveys!


----------



## avatartiger (Jun 3, 2015)

Awh I was hoping that the date for the other study would be right after the one I got so they would be back to back.

Maybe they are being less strict like you said, I've been getting a steadyish stream of prequalification surveys since my last study, just DQ'ing a lot.

Also, can you tell me anything about informational surveys? I've just been a member since January and heard that with five informational surveys, you get something. But I've never gotten anything other than prequals and if/when studies.



nmango said:


> Two studies up for me too; also qualified for one
> 
> Fyi, you can't qualify for two studies at once, which is why the other one disappeared. Also they won't give you any prequalification surveys for a month after your complete the current study - but I also hear they're getting less strict on this. In general, a current study will lead to a dry spell for surveys!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 3, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> Awh I was hoping that the date for the other study would be right after the one I got so they would be back to back.
> 
> Maybe they are being less strict like you said, I've been getting a steadyish stream of prequalification surveys since my last study, just DQ'ing a lot.
> 
> Also, can you tell me anything about informational surveys? I've just been a member since January and heard that with five informational surveys, you get something. But I've never gotten anything other than prequals and if/when studies.


I think they stopped that "free gift with five informational surveys" thing a while ago. When I first started there were informational surveys (not home study prequals) which would say "counts towards five informationals to receive gift" but I have not seen them since last year.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 4, 2015)

I had three up this morning and dq'd on all. I think two were for the same study though.


----------



## nmango (Jun 4, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> Awh I was hoping that the date for the other study would be right after the one I got so they would be back to back.
> 
> Maybe they are being less strict like you said, I've been getting a steadyish stream of prequalification surveys since my last study, just DQ'ing a lot.
> 
> Also, can you tell me anything about informational surveys? I've just been a member since January and heard that with five informational surveys, you get something. But I've never gotten anything other than prequals and if/when studies.


Back to back isn't possible either because you're _supposed_ to not be getting any prequalification surveys for a whole month following the completion of a current study

Sometimes there's a steady stream of prequal surveys and sometimes you'll find no surveys on your homepage for weeks at a time! 



pearldrop said:


> I think they stopped that "free gift with five informational surveys" thing a while ago. When I first started there were informational surveys (not home study prequals) which would say "counts towards five informationals to receive gift" but I have not seen them since last year.


Now that you mention it, I realize I haven't seen those for a while either. That really sucks though; they should have those who've done informational surveys to still do them while stopping it for new sign-ups. Like I'm probably only 1-2 informational surveys away from the 5 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avatartiger (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know if this is considered normal, but I qualified for a study and it was scheduled to start in about a month. During those weeks, I checked the website for studies and I qualified for another one. The dates for the studies were about a week apart, so they were pretty much back to back. So after I completed the first one, the second one started.



nmango said:


> Back to back isn't possible either because you're _supposed_ to not be getting any prequalification surveys for a whole month following the completion of a current study
> 
> Sometimes there's a steady stream of prequal surveys and sometimes you'll find no surveys on your homepage for weeks at a time!
> 
> Now that you mention it, I realize I haven't seen those for a while either. That really sucks though; they should have those who've done informational surveys to still do them while stopping it for new sign-ups. Like I'm probably only 1-2 informational surveys away from the 5 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 4, 2015)

I keep DQing. D: I just wanna do a test! lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anybody get the comp for the survey where we answered questions about photos of lipstick?


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 4, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the survey where we answered questions about photos of lipstick?


They said it will arrive in 3-4 weeks in their email to me on May 15.

I will contact them if I don't receive it by June 15.


----------



## NrthrnStar (Jun 4, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the survey where we answered questions about photos of lipstick?


I got the comp for this today,

Lancôme Pure Empreinte Masque

Maybelline Volum'Express Mascara the Rocket


----------



## nmango (Jun 4, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> I don't know if this is considered normal, but I qualified for a study and it was scheduled to start in about a month. During those weeks, I checked the website for studies and I qualified for another one. The dates for the studies were about a week apart, so they were pretty much back to back. So after I completed the first one, the second one started.


Ah okay! So not always strictly sticking to the one month rule


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 7, 2015)

Comp for lipstick informational study


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jun 8, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Comp for lipstick informational study


Still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkdiamonds said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive.


I contacted them regarding this and here is their reply:

"[SIZE=11pt]Compensation will take 6-8 weeks do to the amount of consumers who took this survey.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for your patience.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Luci Adams"[/SIZE]


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 9, 2015)

Did anyone else do the contour product test from last month? We should be getting the comp from that soon. I can't wait to see what it is!

As a side note...that Contour pallete was just awful for me. Then again I'm still using the lancome they sent me for a different comp. Heh


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 10, 2015)

Is anyone participating in the sally Hansen nail polish study?? I had prequalified I'm not sure how long ago, but it's a study where you send in a picture of your polished and paint your nails with your own and fill out a questionnaire. Then let them know when you want to remove it.

Has anyone every heard of such a peculiar survey? I wonder what the compensation will be like.


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 10, 2015)

New Survey up, DNQ for me. =/


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 10, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> New Survey up, DNQ for me. =/


Me too, surprise surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 10, 2015)

Got into the study! It's something I looooove. Too bad I have to return it at the end of the study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Jun 11, 2015)

For some odd reason I had a survey up for a facial moisturizer study that was supposed to start on June 8th and as soon as I clicked on it and agreed to it, it disappeared. I got my hopes up thinking it was a misprint or something because it said it was something based on my prequal survey that I did maybe a month ago. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## button6004 (Jun 11, 2015)

Did anyone else do a mascara test that ended Saturday? I'm curious what others thought about the brush.


----------



## magpie69x (Jun 11, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Did anyone else do a mascara test that ended Saturday? I'm curious what others thought about the brush.


I was in this study! I found the brush hard to use due to the random line down it without any spikes.  How'd you feel about it? Any ideas of what it might be?


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't even have the survey available to take. I guess it wasn't something for me then. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 11, 2015)

rinnytintin3 said:


> For some odd reason I had a survey up for a facial moisturizer study that was supposed to start on June 8th and as soon as I clicked on it and agreed to it, it disappeared. I got my hopes up thinking it was a misprint or something because it said it was something based on my prequal survey that I did maybe a month ago. Anyone else had this happen?


I had this happen just now....said I prequalified for it and when I picked yes, that I was interested and clicked next....it vanished  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope that means it will be heading our way but it isn't showing at all on my dashboard.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 15, 2015)

magpie69x said:


> I was in this study! I found the brush hard to use due to the random line down it without any spikes.  How'd you feel about it? Any ideas of what it might be?


I had trouble at first with it too.  It works well once you get the hang of it, but I still don't understand the absence of bristles on one side.

It was obvious to me what brand it was, but that's about it.


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 15, 2015)

So I still haven't gotten the comp for the contour set testing...maybe I should email them about it.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 15, 2015)

I still did not receive my lip online study and the mascara home study compensations.

Anybody else doing the 2-week face wash home study that will start tomorrow? I received the study kit today. Hope they are good.


----------



## klt19 (Jun 15, 2015)

@@pearldrop Congrats! How do you sign up for these studies and which brands are good at communication and compensation? I'm new so if you have any tips it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 15, 2015)

klt19 said:


> @@pearldrop Congrats! How do you sign up for these studies and which brands are good at communication and compensation? I'm new so if you have any tips it'd be much appreciated!


Thanks @@klt19 I log in to my account a few times everyday and this I discovered to be the best way to get into studies over the years. Sometimes studies with limited quota show up and disappear within a few hours. So, login more often to catch them. I also use a lot of the L'oreal owned brands such as Lancome, Skinceuticals, Kiehl's, La Roche-Posay, Kerastase, YSL, Maybelline, Urban Decay, etc. which may help, too. 

When I first signed up I rarely got into any study, but studies started coming more often after 1-2 years. I mean don't give up. You will eventually get into studies that are right for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Jun 15, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> So I still haven't gotten the comp for the contour set testing...maybe I should email them about it.


I haven't received my comp for the contour study either -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurie Koch Diem (Jun 17, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Anybody get the comp for the survey where we answered questions about photos of lipstick?


I did...got a Loreal mascara and Lancome moisturizer


----------



## Hafsa Wahid (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys!

Has anyone received the compensation for the mascara study that finished on May 30th?

I'm dying to know what we'll get!


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like all the comps have been delayed or something. Ahwell.

HU I had another survey this morning.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 17, 2015)

hw123 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Has anyone received the compensation for the mascara study that finished on May 30th?
> 
> I'm dying to know what we'll get!


I am still waiting for it, too. Probably it won't arrive before July :/


----------



## kaitlyns1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have yet to do a test yet! I get the surveys but I don't end up getting the product to test. They seem super picky. What am I doing wrong!? :wacko:


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 17, 2015)

You just have to be very patient. It was like six months or something before I got into one.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 18, 2015)

I just received my MC15-45 mascara study compensation: Lancome Le Crayon Khol in 400 black lapis and L'oreal Paris Colour Riche lip gloss in 220 rich rose.


----------



## Hafsa Wahid (Jun 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I just received my MC15-45 mascara study compensation: Lancome Le Crayon Khol in 400 black lapis and L'oreal Paris Colour Riche lip gloss in 220 rich rose.


ohhh great!!

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 19, 2015)

I had 4 surveys available today, although they seemed like doubles. I DQ'd for all. It was for a hair product of some sort.


----------



## avatartiger (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi! I have to do an online questionnaire scheduled for this weekend but it looks like I won't have access to a laptop or desktop. Has anyone tried doing a questionnaire on a smartphone?

Also, if I miss the deadline (has to be completed between 6am-9am) will I be removed from the study?

I would greatly appreciate input! Thank you!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 22, 2015)

avatartiger said:


> Hi! I have to do an online questionnaire scheduled for this weekend but it looks like I won't have access to a laptop or desktop. Has anyone tried doing a questionnaire on a smartphone?
> 
> Also, if I miss the deadline (has to be completed between 6am-9am) will I be removed from the study?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate input! Thank you!


I did on my iPad and it worked well, it should be okay for all mobile devices.

They are usually firm on the deadlines. If you miss the deadline you will be removed from the study and won't receive the compensation, unfortunately. But you can still contact and try if you can get some flexibility.


----------



## avatartiger (Jun 22, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I did on my iPad and it worked well, it should be okay for all mobile devices.
> 
> They are usually firm on the deadlines. If you miss the deadline you will be removed from the study and won't receive the compensation, unfortunately. But you can still contact and try if you can get some flexibility.


Ah Thanks for your input! I'll email them to see if I can complete the questionnaire in the evening. If not, I hope someone will hotspot me so I can try doing the questionnaire on a smartphone.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 22, 2015)

Got my lipsticks for the two product study, I'm pretty sure the survey said something about returning them but the instructions included say nothibg. I don't mind!


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 22, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> Got my lipsticks for the two product study, I'm pretty sure the survey said something about returning them but the instructions included say nothibg. I don't mind!


Are they good? 

I love lipstick studies.

One of my friends also doing that study, hope you gals will like the products so keeping them will be much more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nyra1821 (Jun 23, 2015)

magpie69x said:


> I was in this study! I found the brush hard to use due to the random line down it without any spikes.  How'd you feel about it? Any ideas of what it might be?


I just received my comp from this study yesterday. A Garnier+Clean Grapefruit&amp;Pomegranate cleanser and a L'oreal Lineur Intense in brown.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jun 23, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Are they good?
> 
> I love lipstick studies.
> 
> One of my friends also doing that study, hope you gals will like the products so keeping them will be much more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The color isn't quite what I was expecting, but it's still a color I could use everyday.


----------



## magpie69x (Jun 23, 2015)

nyra1821 said:


> I just received my comp from this study yesterday. A Garnier+Clean Grapefruit&amp;Pomegranate cleanser and a L'oreal Lineur Intense in brown.


Wow that was pretty quick! Hopefully I'll get mine today!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 23, 2015)

nyra1821 said:


> I just received my comp from this study yesterday. A Garnier+Clean Grapefruit&amp;Pomegranate cleanser and a L'oreal Lineur Intense in brown.


I got the same comp, but my liner is black.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jun 24, 2015)

Just qualified for a mascara study!!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 25, 2015)

I had a new study today for a hair care product. I DQ'd.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 25, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I had a new study today for a hair care product. I DQ'd.


Me too.  I have DQed on every hair one I've ever done.


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 25, 2015)

I finally received the lip informational study compensation:
Lancome Creme-Mousse Confort cream cleanser (I have the same cleanser, I was hoping for the mask)

Maybelline Illegal Length mascara (in 930 blackest black)


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 25, 2015)

New hair study prequal is up, I DQ'd :/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 25, 2015)

Ugh, I've had like 6 surveys or prequals up in the past two weeks and Dq'd on every single one!  It's been months since I qualified.  :wacko:


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Me too.  I have DQed on every hair one I've ever done.


I've DQ'd on every survey so far, lol. I'll keep trying for now though.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ugh, I've had like 6 surveys or prequals up in the past two weeks and Dq'd on every single one!  It's been months since I qualified.  :wacko:


Whatever it is that they're looking for, it's very specific.


----------



## L4dynem (Jun 26, 2015)

Just had another prequalifier. DQ for me but good luck!


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 28, 2015)

I've DQed on every dang diddly thing that's come up for me. D: I just wanna try some products for you, L'Oreal. lol


----------



## Saiza (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't ever qualified for anything but got to do a lipstick survey and they sent me a Lancome cleanser and mascara just for doing the survey.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

artist92 said:


> I've DQed on every dang diddly thing that's come up for me. D: I just wanna try some products for you, L'Oreal. lol


I'm in the same boat. My guess is that they probably have a lot of people in my age group (I'm 25) so it's extra hard for me to get in.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 1, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I'm in the same boat. My guess is that they probably have a lot of people in my age group (I'm 25) so it's extra hard for me to get in.


Probably the same for me, I'm 22.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 2, 2015)

Anybody receive the comp for the long lasting lip product that ended on the 17th?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 6, 2015)

Anybody manage to get in the hair study that's up right now. It looked like an extra long one, so it probably has a really good comp.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 6, 2015)

I can never get into those hair studies. Apparently, I don't have whatever they are looking for. I always get kicked out on the page they ask about our hair type and drying habits...


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 8, 2015)

After a really long time, I got a "1 out of 5 to receive gift" informational survey today. Check your accounts, don't miss it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 8, 2015)

I swear that was my 5/5..... I wish there was a way to know.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 8, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> I swear that was my 5/5..... I wish there was a way to know.


I think you can email them and ask. They are supposed to keep a list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 9, 2015)

They recently sent me an invite to do a waterproof mascara study and disqualified me when I said I use both waterproof and regular.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 9, 2015)

Just had a quick prequalification survey. Heads up! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 9, 2015)

I just got three more that I was instantly disqualified from, lol. Oh well!


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I really hope I qualify for once! I wonder if it's going to be about testing that app or something.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jul 10, 2015)

Super weird thing.....I didn't know how many informational surveys I had completed, so I emailed them the other day. I received this response today:

*[SIZE=11pt]Hi Missy,[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11pt]We stopped sending the Five Surveys that count towards a gift over a year and a half ago. If you had completed five surveys at that time, we would have sent compensation when we ended the  program.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11pt]Thank you,[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=11pt]Luci Adams[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Ummm......pretty sure I never knew this had ended?! Did anyone else know this and I just missed this announcement? [/SIZE]


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 10, 2015)

Misdameanor said:


> Super weird thing.....I didn't know how many informational surveys I had completed, so I emailed them the other day. I received this response today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get anything.... So why did the survey say that it counts towards the five?


----------



## EmiB (Jul 10, 2015)

This is odd. Actually I had this week informational survey on which in the beginning said that would count toward the five for compensation.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jul 10, 2015)

EmiB said:


> This is odd. Actually I had this week informational survey on which in the beginning said that would count toward the five for compensation.


Same here! That's why I was totally confused. Like WTF?


----------



## thvstyler (Jul 13, 2015)

i just qualified for an eyebrow study. Finally something other than mascara!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 16, 2015)

I just received my S15-53 facial cleanser study compensation today:

* L'oreal Youth Code skin recharger serum concentrate fresh glow booster ($24.99)

* Lancome Absolue Hand Premium Bx sunscreen broad spectrum SPF 15 absolute anti-age spot unifying and replenishing treatment ($50)


----------



## avatartiger (Jul 16, 2015)

MC15-51 eyeshadow study compensation:

-Kiehl's Pineapple Papaya facial scrub 

-L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Matte Lip Pen in 102 She's So Matte

Anybody that was in this study? I think I know what the product is going to be released as and it's exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't qualified for a single thing yet!


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 17, 2015)

As we have posted before, it can take ages to qualify for anything. I didn't qualify for around 6-8 months when I joined.

Speaking of qualifying, I haven't had a survey in a while. =(


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 17, 2015)

Did anyone else get invited to join the Lipstick Lounge? I got an email from L'Oreal about 3 weeks ago with a survey to take if I wanted to join and they said if I got in I would get another email -- and today, I got in!


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 17, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Did anyone else get invited to join the Lipstick Lounge? I got an email from L'Oreal about 3 weeks ago with a survey to take if I wanted to join and they said if I got in I would get another email -- and today, I got in!


What is that?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 17, 2015)

Vomitrocious said:


> What is that?


From the email I got: " a select group of lipstick users to join a private online community called the Lipstick Lounge. "


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope, never got anything like that. Sounds pretty fun though.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

New hair prequal is up. DQ


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> New hair prequal is up. DQ


DQ as well, surprise surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 20, 2015)

No prequal for me at all. Oh well, I should be getting something this week from the Lipstick Lounge.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> No prequal for me at all. Oh well, I should be getting something this week from the Lipstick Lounge.


That Lipstick Lounge sounds intriguing. Enjoy and please keep us updated.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish it would have asked the general questions that usually DQ you before they have you put in every product you use.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> That Lipstick Lounge sounds intriguing. Enjoy and please keep us updated.


Will do!


----------



## an22 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the shampoo/conditioner compensation today! Lancome Visionnare, Lancome Contour/cheek brush and the Maybelline Kajal Liner in brown.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 21, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Did anyone else get invited to join the Lipstick Lounge? I got an email from L'Oreal about 3 weeks ago with a survey to take if I wanted to join and they said if I got in I would get another email -- and today, I got in!


Man am I jealous! Lipstick is my absolute favorite beauty product! I wonder how they decided who to send the survey to.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 21, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> Man am I jealous! Lipstick is my absolute favorite beauty product! I wonder how they decided who to send the survey to.


I have no idea! Especially since I've only done one lip product trial for L'Oreal. I usually do mascara, and occasionally foundation. But I have been a L'Oreal Panel member for quite awhile...


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 23, 2015)

Just had a survey! I DQed, but I got pretty far.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 27, 2015)

New home study between August 24-31. Check your accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> New home study between August 24-31. Check your accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I qualified! Woohoo! I use multiple types of the product this study is for (I probably own at least a half dozen different types that I use regularly), so I randomly picked one as my "regular" since I rotate all the time and it was the first one that came to mind lol...and apparently I'm in luck!


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 29, 2015)

Two new surveys to DQ from this morning! Good luck, ladies!

Ps- I will never know what they are looking for on these ones. Never.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 29, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> Two new surveys to DQ from this morning! Good luck, ladies!
> 
> Ps- I will never know what they are looking for on these ones. Never.


I totally agree :/


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 29, 2015)

Yup, I DQed on them both.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 30, 2015)

I also DQed on both.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayderose (Jul 30, 2015)

Me too, I wonder if it's because of my age or because I usually air dry my hair.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 31, 2015)

I DQ'ed too, I have yet to actually get in a study. Maybe it's my hair or the products I use lol. I air dry my hair too.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 31, 2015)

Is anyone part of the Pink Panel? I got into a trial with them and got $75 gift card for BareMinerals.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 31, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Is anyone part of the Pink Panel? I got into a trial with them and got $75 gift card for BareMinerals.


What is "Pink Panel"? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Vomitrocious (Jul 31, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Is anyone part of the Pink Panel? I got into a trial with them and got $75 gift card for BareMinerals.


Yes! I got a $250 gift card to revitalash (very expensive company though, I only managed

To get a few things with the card.)

PinkPanel is just like Loreal testing except it's not part of a certain company and its a bit more casual.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I'm too young for Pink Panel because all the emails I get about stuff say they're looking for ages 30 and up, and I'm only 24.


----------



## HannahO (Jul 31, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I think I'm too young for Pink Panel because all the emails I get about stuff say they're looking for ages 30 and up, and I'm only 24.


Same! I would love to try testing for the Pink Panel and signed up, but I dont even receive emails from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 2, 2015)

Has anyone heard about the mid-summer survey where L'oreal sends a lot of compensation for? I recall there was one last year about general makeup habits and one the year before as well around mid-July but I haven't gotten any surveys at all recently.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> What is "Pink Panel"? I haven't heard of it.


It's on Facebook and they post surveys every once in a while, but yes it takes patience. I've been with them over a year and only just qualified for a trial a couple months ago. It was my first one ever and I haven't qualified since then since I was already in a trial study this year. But they give out awesome compensation if you do get into a trial study. And yes usually people over 30 get into more studies for some reason.


----------



## HannahO (Aug 4, 2015)

New survey up, I dont know if I DQed.. I put in my answer and hit next and it just went back to the home screen? Anyone else get that?


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 4, 2015)

HannahO said:


> New survey up, I dont know if I DQed.. I put in my answer and hit next and it just went back to the home screen? Anyone else get that?


Me too! I was getting all excited and it just tossed me out. Sadness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ninamaroo (Aug 4, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> Me too! I was getting all excited and it just tossed me out. Sadness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It did the same to me too!


----------



## Laura Richwine (Aug 4, 2015)

Same happened to me!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 4, 2015)

HannahO said:


> New survey up, I dont know if I DQed.. I put in my answer and hit next and it just went back to the home screen? Anyone else get that?


Add me to this list. Weird.


----------



## HannahO (Aug 4, 2015)

Did anyone get comp for the mascara study yet?


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 5, 2015)

HannahO said:


> Did anyone get comp for the mascara study yet?


Not yet.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Aug 5, 2015)

HannahO said:


> New survey up, I dont know if I DQed.. I put in my answer and hit next and it just went back to the home screen? Anyone else get that?


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Aug 5, 2015)

It's about time. After months and months of nothing I finally got into a study. I lucked out a lot last year but this is my first study this year! And today is my birthday. Happy Birthday to me from L'Oreal. lol


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Aug 5, 2015)

New study up. I got kicked back to homescreen earlier as well but the latest one didnt do that. The mascara comp i got for the study of the one in the pink shiny tube was l'oreal glossy balm in lovely mocha and lancome creme-mousse comforting cleanser for dry skin. I love both products. Especially the face wash. Its light pink, creamy texture


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Aug 5, 2015)

Is awesome and the glossy balm is my new fave. Sorry about the split posts. I always have problems posting.


----------



## HannahO (Aug 5, 2015)

Crystal Mania said:


> New study up. I got kicked back to homescreen earlier as well but the latest one didnt do that. The mascara comp i got for the study of the one in the pink shiny tube was l'oreal glossy balm in lovely mocha and lancome creme-mousse comforting cleanser for dry skin. I love both products. Especially the face wash. Its light pink, creamy texture


Aw no study showing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the comp sounds awesome Im excited to get it!


----------



## HannahO (Aug 9, 2015)

did anyone else that did the mascara study (with the pink shiny tube) get compensation? I just checked my mail today and all I got was the glossy balm but no cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HannahO (Aug 10, 2015)

HannahO said:


> did anyone else that did the mascara study (with the pink shiny tube) get compensation? I just checked my mail today and all I got was the glossy balm but no cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nevermind, I emailed them and they said theyll send the cleanser out to me! Wonder if this has happened to anyone else


----------



## HannahO (Aug 11, 2015)

New study up! I just qualified yayy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnytintin3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Woohoo I qualified too. So excited to try something other than mascara and lipstick.


----------



## jadorecouture (Aug 12, 2015)

Who has gotten a comp for a single use 24 hour eye liner test? What was it? I remember seeing a few months ago someone mentioned one of these tests but was unable to locate it.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Aug 12, 2015)

No test up for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 19, 2015)

new study up!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 19, 2015)

It's been at least six months since I've qualified! That was a pretty in depth qualification too! Lol. And bonus!! No mascara or shampoo/ conditioner!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 21, 2015)

New study up. Ugh it's so frustrating to DQ on a question on which I could have given more than one answer!


----------



## kirstenholly (Aug 27, 2015)

New study up! It was one I took a few days ago and DQ'd, but just logged on and realized it was the same survey and I ended up getting in this time  :luv:


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody get the comp for the eyebrow crayon yet?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone else in the mascara study right now? The one that started Monday?

And a Lipstick Lounge update: So far I've been sent 2 sample products to try and review. This second one I have to return though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 28, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> Anyone else in the mascara study right now? The one that started Monday?
> 
> And a Lipstick Lounge update: So far I've been sent 2 sample products to try and review. This second one I have to return though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am doing the mascara study, too.


----------



## nyra1821 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got in to a study today, excited! It's been a constant string of either no studies or DQs for months.


----------



## Laura Richwine (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats! I'm still waiting for my first qualify.


----------



## Ninamaroo (Sep 3, 2015)

Checked at 3pm, no study. Checked now, and there is a study up! I finally qualified! Been on this thing for about 3 months and hadn't qualified for anything, super happy!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm in too, still no comp for the eyebrow crayon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## L4dynem (Sep 3, 2015)

Huzzah! I qualified too! It's been months since I got in one.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 4, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> I'm in too, still no comp for the eyebrow crayon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Still waiting on my eyebrow crayon comp as well. Hopefully it comes soon!!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 7, 2015)

Got my comp for the mascara study that was 8/20-8/27. Baby Lips lip gloss in a clear, shiny color. I like it. Feels good on the lips and can give lipstick a shimmer if I want that look. Also a L'Oreal shadow quad in love to hate me. It's really pretty.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 7, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> Got my comp for the mascara study that was 8/20-8/27. Baby Lips lip gloss in a clear, shiny color. I like it. Feels good on the lips and can give lipstick a shimmer if I want that look. Also a L'Oreal shadow quad in love to hate me. It's really pretty.


Sounds good. I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 11, 2015)

Have they changed the thirty day waiting period? I just finished a mascara study a few weeks ago and received my comp already and I just got an email for a pre qual that I qualified for! Yay! Two studies back to back. I hope they've done away with the waiting period.


----------



## nyra1821 (Sep 11, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Have they changed the thirty day waiting period? I just finished a mascara study a few weeks ago and received my comp already and I just got an email for a pre qual that I qualified for! Yay! Two studies back to back. I hope they've done away with the waiting period.


I qualified for one back to back study before. Maybe they only do it when they're desperate for a study to get filled?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Have they changed the thirty day waiting period? I just finished a mascara study a few weeks ago and received my comp already and I just got an email for a pre qual that I qualified for! Yay! Two studies back to back. I hope they've done away with the waiting period.


I think they still don't let people have same type of study within 30 days (like mascara after mascara). So, face wash/foundation/lipstick/etc. is okay right after mascara study.

Did you get into another mascara study?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 11, 2015)

Still waiting on the mascara comp. Can't believe some of you guys got it so quick!!


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my comp for the eyebrow crayon. Did anyone get theirs?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 14, 2015)

Did anybody receive the MC15-80 MASCARA compensation which ended on August 31st?


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 15, 2015)

Misdameanor said:


> I'm still waiting on my comp for the eyebrow crayon. Did anyone get theirs?


I got mine yesterday, a baby lips lipgloss and a Revlon mascara... Not the most exciting comp this time :/


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 15, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> I got mine yesterday, a baby lips lipgloss and a Revlon mascara... Not the most exciting comp this time :/


Yeah, I got home last night and this exact thing was waiting in my mailbox. Kinda crappy :-(


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 15, 2015)

Misdameanor said:


> Yeah, I got home last night and this exact thing was waiting in my mailbox. Kinda crappy :-(


My husband reminded me that it's free.... But I do it for the lancome/kiehls!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 15, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> I got mine yesterday, a baby lips lipgloss and a Revlon mascara... Not the most exciting comp this time :/


Revlon? Did L'oreal Group acquire them too (as they only send their own brands as compensation)?


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry, my bad, it was a Loreal mascara....


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 15, 2015)

I just received MC15-80 mascara study compensation:

* Garnier Shine Control Cleansing Gel (with Charcoal)

* Maybelline ColorBlur in 10 Fast&amp;Fuchsia 

Nothing expensive, but I am happy with this compensation. I did not have these items and wanted to try them anyway (especially the new ColorBlur).


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think they stopped that "free gift with five informational surveys" thing a while ago. When I first started there were informational surveys (not home study prequals) which would say "counts towards five informationals to receive gift" but I have not seen them since last year.





nmango said:


> Now that you mention it, I realize I haven't seen those for a while either. That really sucks though; they should have those who've done informational surveys to still do them while stopping it for new sign-ups. Like I'm probably only 1-2 informational surveys away from the 5 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I had an informational survey up this morning that I prequalified for. I guess this answers the question of whether or not they are really doing them anymore. I have been a member for a couple of years and have no idea how many I have done, but maybe this one will be the magic #5 for some of us! Here is the direct quote from the survey.



*"Please take the time to complete this Cosmetic Prequalification for an upcoming Informational Survey. *

*NOTE:  The completion of this survey will count towards FIVE Survey completions to receive a gift product.  (A report is run monthly to see who has reached FIVE conmpleted survey to receive compensation)"*


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 16, 2015)

I prequalified too. Hopefully something comes of it because comps for surveys are always better than comps for testing studies.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

Edit: Just deleting the content since it is not relevant anymore after the update from @@Misdameanor


----------



## NancyS (Sep 16, 2015)

I recently joined the Loreal Consumer Testing Program. Even I got the pre-qualification survey thingy and after answering a few questions they said that I have pre-qualified.

Can someone explain how this works?

Thanks!


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> We had this discussion after the messages you quoted. Please see the messages above.
> 
> They did not change the wording but they stopped sending out gifts for them.


Actually, this is not entirely true. 

I forgot to post, but about a week ago I got a Lancome eyeshadow palette and a Glossy Balm for completing 5 informational surveys. I was the one who originally asked about it and received that email above. I guess they lied? LOL. There is still hope ladies!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

Misdameanor said:


> Actually, this is not entirely true.
> 
> I forgot to post, but about a week ago I got a Lancome eyeshadow palette and a Glossy Balm for completing 5 informational surveys. I was the one who originally asked about it and received that email above. I guess they lied? LOL. There is still hope ladies!


That is great! Then I should contact them, too. I haven't received any 5 IS gift in years and I should have 5 surveys by now.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> That is great! Then I should contact them, too. I haven't received any 5 IS gift in years and I should have 5 surveys by now.


Yeah I would definitely contact them, especially if you have been a member for that long!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2015)

Did anyone else complete the lipstick study where you sent in a selfie and they applied different colors to your lips and asked you for your reactions/thoughts? It was originally a 3 week study that got delayed. I got an email that compensation will be going out this week. This was one of the most fun surveys I have done with the panel and I didn't even get to try on any actual lipstick!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 17, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Did anyone else complete the lipstick study where you sent in a selfie and they applied different colors to your lips and asked you for your reactions/thoughts? It was originally a 3 week study that got delayed. I got an email that compensation will be going out this week. This was one of the most fun surveys I have done with the panel and I didn't even get to try on any actual lipstick!


Also was a part of it but didn't finish it till this week. I think it's the most enjoyable I've done so far!

Got the email to confirm today. Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## button6004 (Sep 17, 2015)

Is anyone else doing the hair care product testing that starts today? I'm super excited about it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 17, 2015)

I just prequalified for a study that already has dates...what does that mean?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Is anyone else doing the hair care product testing that starts today? I'm super excited about it!


I am! I know what the little black bottle is by color and shape. Excite!


----------



## nmango (Sep 18, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I just prequalified for a study that already has dates...what does that mean?


Doesn't necessarily mean anything. I think we prequalified for the same study. 

If what you answer in the free response with what exact product you used is something they want to compare the test product against then you will get an email telling you that you're in the study. 

Well actually I think it also means that this study is def happening since they have dates set already so it just depends on whether your answers are what they're looking for at this point


----------



## button6004 (Sep 18, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I am! I know what the little black bottle is by color and shape. Excite!


Me too! So excited.

But I'm not digging the first spray so far.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 18, 2015)

nmango said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean anything. I think we prequalified for the same study.
> 
> If what you answer in the free response with what exact product you used is something they want to compare the test product against then you will get an email telling you that you're in the study.
> 
> Well actually I think it also means that this study is def happening since they have dates set already so it just depends on whether your answers are what they're looking for at this point


Huh. Interesting. I've never had that happen before in the 2 or 3 years I've been on the test panel. I've prequalified for stuff, but it was always an if and when we go through with the study. And of course, I've DQ'ed more times than I can count.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Me too! So excited.
> 
> But I'm not digging the first spray so far.


Did you get the email and call to switch the sprays? I think the first bundle is all that brand that the black spray is supposed to go with. They emailed and called Thursday telling me that things were packaged wrong. Maybe yours were ok but I'm using the black bottle this week.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 18, 2015)

Just signed up.... again. Hopefully they actually send me an email this time about my username and password in two weeks! Last time I swear that they never sent me one, and I really want to start testing these goodies!


----------



## avatartiger (Sep 19, 2015)

Got my compensation for the MC15-70 eyeliner study:

L'oreal Infallible Pro-Last Lipcolor in 201 Everlasting Caramel

Maybelline the Falsies Push Up Drama mascara in Brownish Black.

A little disappointed about the lack of expensive stuff, but hey, it's free!

On another note, is anyone else ever excited when they see a product they tested in stores?

I recently found out that an eye shadow crayon I participated in a study for is the new Maybelline Color Tattoo Concentrated Crayon.

At first, I thought it was a new color for L'Oreal Infallible Eye Shadow Crayon, but I saw on nouveaucheap that Jan. 2016, a new Eye shadow crayon is coming out and the packaging definitely is like the one I tested. I have a feeling they could be dupes for each other though since they look and perform very similarly. 

First thing I've ever tested, it was a mascara and it was the Maybelline Chaotic Lash. 

Second was a Lip and cheek product which became the Maybelline Baby Skin Instant Cheek Flush. Interesting how they don't market it as a lip product in addition to a cheek product. It's definitely only good as a lip balm-type product though, terrible as a cheek product.

Third was the Maybelline Eye shadow crayon and the the most recent one was a liquid eyeliner for which I received the compensation above for today. 

Can't wait to see what the eyeliner is for! I'm guessing it's for a Maybelline product!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 19, 2015)

Got my MC15-80  mascara comp, and I gotta say that I am quite disappointed. I got another one of those Garnier charcoal face washes (now I have 2 of them plus the grapefruit one -- how much face wash does L'Oreal think we need??) and then a Maybelline Colorblue lip pencil&amp;smudger in "I'm blushing". I tried the whole "smudging" thing and wasn't impressed, but I do like the color of the crayon, so I'll just add that to my collection and use it like I would any other lip crayon.


----------



## button6004 (Sep 21, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Did you get the email and call to switch the sprays? I think the first bundle is all that brand that the black spray is supposed to go with. They emailed and called Thursday telling me that things were packaged wrong. Maybe yours were ok but I'm using the black bottle this week.


Yup. I did.  The spray I don't like is the one in the white bottle.


----------



## nmango (Sep 21, 2015)

New study survey up and finally accepted   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nmango (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow just got confirmed in another study that I prequalified for a few days ago! I thought we couldn't be in two studies simultaneously?! Not complaining though!


----------



## xricebunny (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of the instructions for the brow mascara trial? I lost mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 28, 2015)

xricebunny said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the instructions for the brow mascara trial? I lost mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just email them. They usually send it the same day.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 28, 2015)

Man, it has been a WHILE since I have had a survey or anything from L'Oreal. Anyone else?


----------



## xricebunny (Sep 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Just email them. They usually send it the same day.


Alright, thanks!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 2, 2015)

If anyone receives compensation for their five informational surveys, can you please post it? I'm hoping I'm getting something soon and curious to see what others get (and when).

I don't really feel like contacting Loreal to make sure... But I'm 99% sure I've done 5.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 2, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> If anyone receives compensation for their five informational surveys, can you please post it? I'm hoping I'm getting something soon and curious to see what others get (and when).
> 
> I don't really feel like contacting Loreal to make sure... But I'm 99% sure I've done 5.


I forgot to post my comp that I got last week for completing 5 informational surveys.

I got:







And also a Maybelline eyeshadow palette (Eye Studio Color Plush Silk Eyeshadow in Legendary Lilac

:


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 5, 2015)

barbyechick said:


> Also was a part of it but didn't finish it till this week. I think it's the most enjoyable I've done so far!
> 
> Got the email to confirm today. Can't wait to see what we get!


Got my comp for the online lipstick study. I am very happy! It's almost $70 worth of product!




Kiehl's Pineapple Papaya Facial Scrub

Lancôme Le Crayon Khol in black coffee

Maybelline The Nudes palette

Maybelline Lash Sensational mascara in black pearl. (I'm pretty sure I tested this mascara in another study).

This makes up for that really REALLY long dry spell of no surveys I had in the beginning of the year.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 9, 2015)

So, I'm curious - do you think that L'Oreal is more apt to choose participants based on their past surveys? I say this because in the last 5 months, I have gotten into 1-2 surveys per month, literally. I'm wondering if it is just dumb luck, or is there something to it?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 9, 2015)

Squidling said:


> So, I'm curious - do you think that L'Oreal is more apt to choose participants based on their past surveys? I say this because in the last 5 months, I have gotten into 1-2 surveys per month, literally. I'm wondering if it is just dumb luck, or is there something to it?


I've been curious about this too. I've bern getting into a lot of surveys also, not complaining! Was anyone else in the three week shampoo, conditioner and salt spray trial? What did you think? I lked the second set better than the first which was obviously the bumble and bumble salt line. Curious about anyone else's thoughts. And I'm psyched for the comp for a three week trial.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 9, 2015)

I've taken lots and lots of surveys and failed every one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 10, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I forgot to post my comp that I got last week for completing 5 informational surveys.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


No comp still for me. I emailed Loreal but no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadicat25 (Oct 10, 2015)

So I have been on the panel for 4 months now. Filled out probably over 25 preqalification questionnairs, but never got in. I'm starting to wonder, am I doing something wrong? How is it possible that I dont qualify for ANY survey? I am always 100% honest with my answers. Is that the problem? I am 31 and white, with curly hair. Is that the most "unwanted" trailer?

Would love any tips from you experts, on how to qualify, even once...

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Oct 10, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> So I have been on the panel for 4 months now. Filled out probably over 25 preqalification questionnairs, but never got in. I'm starting to wonder, am I doing something wrong? How is it possible that I dont qualify for ANY survey? I am always 100% honest with my answers. Is that the problem? I am 31 and white, with curly hair. Is that the most "unwanted" trailer?
> 
> Would love any tips from you experts, on how to qualify, even once...
> 
> Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, it's totally okay if you haven't qualified for a survey yet! Sometimes L'oreal is looking for a very specific demographic and perhaps this is just one of those times. There's no certain "formula" to take to qualify for a survey and L'oreal certainly doesn't want people to do so, since they are truly trying to innovate their new products to the market to help make makeup even better than it is already. Being honest and patient is really the way to go!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2015)

I figure I'm the least wanted demographic. There must be way too many white, over 35, straight haired girls who wear minimal makeup and have dry skin. One day, though, one day...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they have a skincare one soon. That's my one hope.


----------



## joeythelamb (Oct 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I figure I'm the least wanted demographic. There must be way too many white, over 35, straight haired girls who wear minimal makeup and have dry skin. One day, though, one day...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they have a skincare one soon. That's my one hope.


I feel like they never want anyone with dry skin! Both my mom and I have dry skin and we haven't qualified for any surveys when it comes to skincare. I'm hoping for one day as well!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 11, 2015)

joeythelamb said:


> I feel like they never want anyone with dry skin! Both my mom and I have dry skin and we haven't qualified for any surveys when it comes to skincare. I'm hoping for one day as well!  &lt;_&lt;


My face is a grease pit and I never qualify for skin care studies. Maybe normal skin folks are getting lucky. But I don't want a product that's not going to control my oil so I just have to hold out hope they will make something for faces as oily as deep fryers lol


----------



## L4dynem (Oct 12, 2015)

I actually prequalified for a study a couple days ago. Hopefully something comes of that. I always get so excited the further I get into the surveys!


----------



## kirstenholly (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's the comp for the cleanser study S15-083


----------



## nmango (Oct 14, 2015)

xricebunny said:


> Alright, thanks!


Yeah in the future I think the best way is to email them. Because once me and my friend were in the same lipstick study (comparing two lipstcks) and they didn't have us test the same lipstick on the same week...so I think they're actually splitting participants in two groups with one group testing one product and second group testing other product in the same week and then switch


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 19, 2015)

Contouring crayon comp


----------



## Sadicat25 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for being so positive and supportive. I will keep checking daily and hope for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone get th comp for the shampoo, conditioner and salt spray three week trial? Hoping its a big one for that many products and weeks!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 19, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> Thanks for being so positive and supportive. I will keep checking daily and hope for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hang in there! You will definitely get into a very good study soon, just keep checking a few times a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My initial wait was for around 1-1.5 years, I didn't have any study but kept checking and they started coming later on.


----------



## Ninamaroo (Oct 23, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Contouring crayon comp


I got this as well. How was your pore vanisher? I am not sure if this is normal, but it's like things got seperated in the tube and lots of clear liquid comes out along with the tan cream. Really gross.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 24, 2015)

ninamaroo said:


> I got this as well. How was your pore vanisher? I am not sure if this is normal, but it's like things got seperated in the tube and lots of clear liquid comes out along with the tan cream. Really gross.


I use the pore vanisher regularly and it is normal. You need to shake well before each application.


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been using the pore vanisher - my skin feels super smooth after application but I haven't noticed much difference in the looks of my pores. I'll keep using it, but so far I'm not that impressed.


----------



## nyra1821 (Oct 24, 2015)

ninamaroo said:


> I got this as well. How was your pore vanisher? I am not sure if this is normal, but it's like things got seperated in the tube and lots of clear liquid comes out along with the tan cream. Really gross.


I was in the same study, and I've noticed the same issue with my pore vanisher. I've been shaking it really vigorously but it hasn't seemed to make a difference. :-( It's a bummer since that was the main part of the comp.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 27, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I figure I'm the least wanted demographic. There must be way too many white, over 35, straight haired girls who wear minimal makeup and have dry skin. One day, though, one day...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they have a skincare one soon. That's my one hope.


There was an in-person "test" going on at a mall super close to my home.  Figured I was a shoe-in.  Figured there couldn't be that many people in my area who are members.  WRONG.  I didn't fit their demographics for that one I guess.

I have done quite a few tests though so I'm very happy to be part of the panel.  I just recently had an online questionnaire about the conditioner that comes in the box with hair dye.  I only had to answer a few questions and got a mascara and eyeliner as a gift.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magpie69x (Oct 28, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> There was an in-person "test" going on at a mall super close to my home.  Figured I was a shoe-in.  Figured there couldn't be that many people in my area who are members.  WRONG.  I didn't fit their demographics for that one I guess.
> 
> I have done quite a few tests though so I'm very happy to be part of the panel.  I just recently had an online questionnaire about the conditioner that comes in the box with hair dye.  I only had to answer a few questions and got a mascara and eyeliner as a gift.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was in that study as well! I have yet to get my gift, when did yours come? And which mascara and eyeliner did you get if you don't mind answering?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadicat25 (Oct 29, 2015)

OMG it finally happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got into a study!!

It took over 6 months, I am so happy!

So what exactly am I allowed to share? can I say what type of study I got into?

sorry if it's a silly question... this is (obviously) new to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 30, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> OMG it finally happened   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got into a study!!
> 
> It took over 6 months, I am so happy!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your new study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can share the study code (S15-... or C15-...) and tell us what type of product it is (lip, facewash, foundation, etc).
Usually telling details about how you qualified (how to answer questions) is not allowed, other than that you're fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Enjoy your product testing. I hope you have so much fun!


----------



## nyra1821 (Nov 4, 2015)

Qualified for a 3 week hair study today, I am thrilled. This is my first time getting into one, they are usually SO hard to qualify for.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Nov 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Congrats on your new study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can share the study code (S15-... or C15-...) and tell us what type of product it is (lip, facewash, foundation, etc).
> 
> Usually telling details about how you qualified (how to answer questions) is not allowed, other than that you're fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Enjoy your product testing. I hope you have so much fun!


Thank you!

I got into a mascara study. Can't wait to try it!

How long before the trial do you usually get the product?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 4, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got into a mascara study. Can't wait to try it!
> 
> How long before the trial do you usually get the product?


Enjoy your mascara study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you like the product.

I usually get products a few days to a week before the studies start. If you don't receive it by 3 days before the study, I would say contact them and they will send it asap.

When does your study start?


----------



## nyra1821 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got into a mascara study. Can't wait to try it!
> 
> How long before the trial do you usually get the product?


I oddly recieved my test products today, for a study I qualified for two days ago. The study start date is 11/13. Usually there's more of a wait time!


----------



## Sadicat25 (Nov 6, 2015)

my study starts on the 23rd, so I guess there's still time to get it. If I won't get it by the 20, I will email them. Thanks girls!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 7, 2015)

magpie69x said:


> I was in that study as well! I have yet to get my gift, when did yours come? And which mascara and eyeliner did you get if you don't mind answering?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was in the same study and just got my gifts today. It was the Maybelline Full &amp; Soft mascara and Define-A-Line eyeliner! Did you get yours yet?


----------



## magpie69x (Nov 9, 2015)

joeythelamb said:


> I was in the same study and just got my gifts today. It was the Maybelline Full &amp; Soft mascara and Define-A-Line eyeliner! Did you get yours yet?


Thanks! I got mine that day as well   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 10, 2015)

did anyone else get into the cuticle product one?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2015)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> did anyone else get into the cuticle product one?


I did, I really like it!


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought it was nice too but really oily/greasy when you put it on.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 12, 2015)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> I thought it was nice too but really oily/greasy when you put it on.


True, I used it at night mostly do it didn't bother me too much. It sure repaired my cuticles though and smells great!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 1, 2015)

I see on my ups app that I'm getting something on Friday from loreal... I did qualify for an eyeshadow study, but I'm praying it's a comp for doing five informational surveys......


----------



## blueeyes3007 (Dec 1, 2015)

I just pre-qualified for a hair study! This will be my first for hair stuffs! I'm so excited! Anyone else get in?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't had anything pop up on my account in weeks! Maybe I've been checking too infrequently or too late in the day, or maybe I'm just in a major L'Oreal dry spell. I don't know which, but I also don't like it.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 2, 2015)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I haven't had anything pop up on my account in weeks! Maybe I've been checking too infrequently or too late in the day, or maybe I'm just in a major L'Oreal dry spell. I don't know which, but I also don't like it.


Same here :/

I have been checking everyday (sometimes a few times/day) but still nothing. I would say it's a major dry spell.


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 2, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Same here :/
> 
> I have been checking everyday (sometimes a few times/day) but still nothing. I would say it's a major dry spell.


Same with me too....I haven't had even a survey in weeks!!


----------



## Maya Mime (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi All. Could anyone tell me how they send the packages? by USPS or UPS? How do I get to know beforehand if  I have package getting delivered to me from loreal


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 2, 2015)

Maya123 said:


> Hi All. Could anyone tell me how they send the packages? by USPS or UPS? How do I get to know beforehand if I have package getting delivered to me from loreal


Typically they send usps. I could see something coming to me because I have the ups app and a label was created for a shipment for me from loreal


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 2, 2015)

Maya123 said:


> Hi All. Could anyone tell me how they send the packages? by USPS or UPS? How do I get to know beforehand if  I have package getting delivered to me from loreal


They usually send via USPS if you have plenty of time before the study starts and via UPS if the study starts soon.

If you sign up for a UPS My Choice membership here you will get notifications when a label is created for your name/address. You can also pick your own delivery window, authorize shipment release to avoid missing deliveries, etc. It's a very handy tool in general.


----------



## Maya Mime (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still did not receive my compensation for the nail cuticle study. Did anyone of u get it?


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Dec 7, 2015)

They do say it takes up to 4-8 weeks. so it would be by the beginning of January at the latest you'd get the compensation since the survey was done on the 11th.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2015)

Maya123 said:


> Thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still did not receive my compensation for the nail cuticle study. Did anyone of u get it?


Was that the cuticle oil? I usually get comps within a few weeks and that has been awhile.


----------



## Maya Mime (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah it's that cuticle oil study. This is my first study and dint know when I'd be receiving the comp. Excited about it.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Dec 12, 2015)

I just got my first ever comp! this is so exciting...

I wasn't expecting to get it so fast... I finished the mascara study less then 2 weeks ago. But here it is!

Extremely excited about the cleanser... the lipstick is not so much my color. I also found it strange that it is by maybelline. But these are free gifts for doing an awesome study, so I'm super happy!


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Dec 14, 2015)

I got my compensation for the cuticle oil. I got the maybelline liquid matte lipstick and the l'oreal miracle blur! excited.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Dec 15, 2015)

So... I need your input girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just finished a long survey on hair products, signed the consent form, and then was told that I pre-qualified to the study, and will be notified if I am chosen to participate. 

What does that mean? what should I expect now? an email? the product? 

In the mascara study i was told right away that I'm in.... so I'm not sure what happens next.

Did you guys have this type of notification before?


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> So... I need your input girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just finished a long survey on hair products, signed the consent form, and then was told that I pre-qualified to the study, and will be notified if I am chosen to participate.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience a week or two ago with the hair survey. It seems like maybe they don't have the specifics of the study in place yet. I was bummed though, I've taken dozens of hair surveys and DQ'd over and over again. I was psyched to qualify, only to be let down with the "you've pre-qualified. We'll contact you if you qualify" thing. Huh?


----------



## L4dynem (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a couple more questions today on the pre qualification study, so you guys might want to double check your accounts.


----------



## nyra1821 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fabulous comp for HCA15-052 shampoo &amp; conditioner study that ended Dec. 10th.

Lancome eye palette in Sultry Sienna-value $50.00

Lancome Hypnose mascara- value $27.50

Lancome eyeliner in Black Coffee- value $26.00

Maybelline lipstick in Power Peony- value $6.00

Total value $109.50


----------



## avatartiger (Jan 8, 2016)

Received comp for MC15-97 liquid eyeshadow study.

-Loreal Paris ideal clean cleanser

-Maybelline creamy matte lipstick in nude nuance.

Not the best comp however, the lipstick was used! I could clearly see that the bullet is not smooth and new looking at all. Why don't they put safety seals or stickers on them?

I don't know if I should email them or just not say anything because it's free and I shouldn't complain? What would you guys do?


----------



## avatartiger (Jan 8, 2016)

avatartiger said:


> Received comp for MC15-97 liquid eyeshadow study.
> 
> -Loreal Paris ideal clean cleanser
> 
> ...


Never mind, I looked up pictures of the lipsticks in online reviews and it looks like my lipstick is normal. I thought that the weird point on the bullet shape meant it was used. And I forgot that the shape doesn't have to be completely smooth on the edges; it's that the lipstick came out of the mold roughly or something like that in production.

For the person that responded, thanks! You make participating in the panel smooth and worry-free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ugh I'm so ready for this dry spell to end. I haven't had a survey in almost two months. Come on L'oreal, throw us a bone!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 19, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Ugh I'm so ready for this dry spell to end. I haven't had a survey in almost two months. Come on L'oreal, throw us a bone!


Anyone else doing clicks research studies? You don't get comps but I'm always really happy with the products I try (foundations, night creams, serums). The studies are somewhat sporadic but very easy to qualify for. Plus they email you when studies are available so you don't have to check the website.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 19, 2016)

Justine1988 said:


> Anyone else doing clicks research studies? You don't get comps but I'm always really happy with the products I try (foundations, night creams, serums). The studies are somewhat sporadic but very easy to qualify for. Plus they email you when studies are available so you don't have to check the website.



I'm a member of Clicks, and I love it! The studies are definitely way easier to get into, and the products seem very high end. They are very good about communication as well, and the instructions are great.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I just signed up. Wow were there a lot of questions! How often do you get study invites?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 19, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just signed up. Wow were there a lot of questions! How often do you get study invites?


I get study invites maybe every two months or so, but a lot of the studies are a month long. Most studies you just have to say you want to do, you don't even have to qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 19, 2016)

Justine1988 said:


> Anyone else doing clicks research studies? You don't get comps but I'm always really happy with the products I try (foundations, night creams, serums). The studies are somewhat sporadic but very easy to qualify for. Plus they email you when studies are available so you don't have to check the website.


I love clicks. I get so much stuff from them. I'm actually waiting on a product for a study that starts Feb 8. I don't mind not getting comps because all the products they've sent me have been large and so good.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 19, 2016)

I used to get stuff from clicks frequently, but for over a month now I just get emails to update the same parts of my profile because there's "a study I qualify for" so I update my profile and then a day later get the same email to update it again. Definitely an error in their system.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yay!! After months of not so much as a DQ there was a study up, AND I qualified! Check your accounts! Happy dance


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting! I got in too and am excited to try this product out!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Feb 4, 2016)

After a 5 month dry spell I finally qualified for another study. lol I'm super, duper excited to try this product out.


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 4, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> After a 5 month dry spell I finally qualified for another study. lol I'm super, duper excited to try this product out.



Well crap, I didn't get anything in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Feb 4, 2016)

Has this happened to someone the last time when I got my first product it said I didn't qualify then when I looked at my page it said your next session feb 22. So, I do again? I just don't understand why it says I don't when I clearly do. lol


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> Has this happened to someone the last time when I got my first product it said I didn't qualify then when I looked at my page it said your next session feb 22. So, I do again? I just don't understand why it says I don't when I clearly do. lol


I had something like that before....the "session" eventually just went away.  I got excited when I saw it there in though!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2016)

Woohoo! I got into a study!!! I had my first survey in months a few days ago but didn't qualify...but I'm pretty sure I know what it was for, and I'd rather test the product for the study I got into. 

Check your accounts ladies!


----------



## Sadicat25 (Feb 25, 2016)

Finally! after months of silence...

I qualified for a study!!! and not just a study, an eyeliner study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check your accounts ladies!

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahll (Feb 25, 2016)

Did anyone else get an email from L'oreal asking to fill out a survey on SurveyMonkey for a pre-qualification?? 

The email address is "R&amp;I L'oreal USA - [email protected]"


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 8, 2016)

I had two surveys (both dqs for me). Check your accounts!


----------



## kriishu (Mar 8, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I had two surveys (both dqs for me). Check your accounts!


I had one but got DQd.

But looks like they're posting surveys now more frequently than couple of months ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kriishu (Mar 8, 2016)

I finished a cleanser study last Monday, hopefully I'll get my compensation this week!! Did anyone else participate? It was a cream to foam cleanser.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Mar 8, 2016)

Just had 2 (!!) surveys... D/Q from one, and could not finish the second one. The site kept crashing. I should have let it go and try again later, but I kept trying and now it disappeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so mad at myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad it's gone... I didnt even get the chance to see if I qualify :'(

Did anyone get into one of them? one was a skin screener (they actually sent an email about it, which is why i think thousands of people tried at the same time, causing the site to crash...) and the second one was a hair study with phone interviews. That's the one I could not complete due to the technical issue. 

*me so sad*


----------



## avatartiger (Mar 8, 2016)

kriishu said:


> I finished a cleanser study last Monday, hopefully I'll get my compensation this week!! Did anyone else participate? It was a cream to foam cleanser.


I was in that one as well, I didn't the like the cleanser but hopefully I like the compensation!

I usually receive my compensations two weeks after the study ends. So I expect mine coming next week.


----------



## avatartiger (Mar 8, 2016)

Sadicat25 said:


> Just had 2 (!!) surveys... D/Q from one, and could not finish the second one. The site kept crashing. I should have let it go and try again later, but I kept trying and now it disappeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am so mad at myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad it's gone... I didnt even get the chance to see if I qualify :'(
> 
> ...


Me too, I tried for the past hour trying to get on, the site was crashing. DQ'ed on two surveys. But it seems this might be a trend--more surveys and opportunities!!


----------



## kriishu (Mar 8, 2016)

avatartiger said:


> I was in that one as well, I didn't the like the cleanser but hopefully I like the compensation!
> 
> I usually receive my compensations two weeks after the study ends. So I expect mine coming next week.


I liked the cleanser alright, probably going to continue using it after I finish the one I'm using right now. I still have 2 more cleansers waiting in line haha, normally when I get compensated I always get a cleanser (or a mascara), I am hoping I'll get something different this time. A serum, eye shadow or a pretty lip color would be great! 

I normally get my compensation about after a week or so.


----------



## avatartiger (Mar 8, 2016)

kriishu said:


> I liked the cleanser alright, probably going to continue using it after I finish the one I'm using right now. I still have 2 more cleansers waiting in line haha, normally when I get compensated I always get a cleanser (or a mascara), I am hoping I'll get something different this time. A serum, eye shadow or a pretty lip color would be great!
> 
> I normally get my compensation about after a week or so.


I am on cleanser overload because of L'oreal as well (3 comp cleansers and 1 tester). I really do not want to see another cleanser compensation.

I pray we get something really great, or at least something different!

I hope you post what you received here, &gt;o&lt; I'm no good at waiting patiently lol!


----------



## kriishu (Mar 8, 2016)

avatartiger said:


> I am on cleanser overload because of L'oreal as well (3 comp cleansers and 1 tester). I really do not want to see another cleanser compensation.
> 
> I pray we get something really great, or at least something different!
> 
> I hope you post what you received here, &gt;o&lt; I'm no good at waiting patiently lol!


Okay, will do!

Please post yours if you get yours first  :flowers:  I'm impatient as well!


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 8, 2016)

I was in the cleanser study as well. I liked it a lot! Hopefully comps will come soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 9, 2016)

I was also in the cleanser study. I can't wait to see what we get. I liked the cleanser once I learned to add more water to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 9, 2016)

Dahll said:


> Did anyone else get an email from L'oreal asking to fill out a survey on SurveyMonkey for a pre-qualification??
> 
> The email address is "R&amp;I L'oreal USA - [email protected]m"


I did! And I got my test products today too!! I am super excited for this one. Did you qualify? Did anyone else?


----------



## nmango (Mar 13, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> I was also in the cleanser study. I can't wait to see what we get. I liked the cleanser once I learned to add more water to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





bliss10977 said:


> I was in the cleanser study as well. I liked it a lot! Hopefully comps will come soon.





kriishu said:


> Okay, will do!
> 
> Please post yours if you get yours first  :flowers:  I'm impatient as well!


Are we getting compensation for this? I know there is usually always a compensation given after study completion, but I looked at all the study emails to see when they said comp will be sent out....and none of my study emails mentioned a comp. I was confused.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 14, 2016)

nmango said:


> Are we getting compensation for this? I know there is usually always a compensation given after study completion, but I looked at all the study emails to see when they said comp will be sent out....and none of my study emails mentioned a comp. I was confused.


My instruction sheet that came with the product said I would receive compensation 4-6 weeks after the study closed.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 14, 2016)

Got the comp for the cleanser study today. L'Oreal Infallible eye liner in Deep Brown. I'm glad I got brown because I have a million black liners and one brown. lol I also got the Garnier Ultra Lift Miracle Sleeping Cream Eye Cream. I was about to buy a new eye cream so this saves me from doing that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 14, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> Got the comp for the cleanser study today. L'Oreal Infallible eye liner in Deep Brown. I'm glad I got brown because I have a million black liners and one brown. lol I also got the Garnier Ultra Lift Miracle Sleeping Cream Eye Cream. I was about to buy a new eye cream so this saves me from doing that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice! Thanks for posting. I'll be stalking my mailman


----------



## kriishu (Mar 14, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> Got the comp for the cleanser study today. L'Oreal Infallible eye liner in Deep Brown. I'm glad I got brown because I have a million black liners and one brown. lol I also got the Garnier Ultra Lift Miracle Sleeping Cream Eye Cream. I was about to buy a new eye cream so this saves me from doing that.


I got the exact same stuff  I'm happy that I got the eye cream because I've been thinking about getting one!


----------



## avatartiger (Mar 17, 2016)

kriishu said:


> I got the exact same stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy that I got the eye cream because I've been thinking about getting one!


Got my comp today! Same garnier eye cream but a different loreal eyeliner. It was the perfect pencil self advancing eyeliner in ebony.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone just finished the eyeliner study today? what were your thoughts? what are you hoping to get for your comp?

I really hope for something from lancome &lt;3 and NOT mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So this week I dq'd from like 5-6 studies... anyone got in?


----------



## kriishu (Mar 31, 2016)

I just qualified for a study starting April 26!  :mussical:  Check your accounts, good luck!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 31, 2016)

kriishu said:


> I just qualified for a study starting April 26!  :mussical:  Check your accounts, good luck!


Me too!! YAY


----------



## Ayakhaled (Mar 31, 2016)

I finally qualified for a study am soo excited I didnt get a qualification email is that okay?


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 31, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> Me too!! YAY


Me three! Yay


----------



## kriishu (Mar 31, 2016)

Ayakhaled said:


> I finally qualified for a study am soo excited I didnt get a qualification email is that okay?


 Yes, that's normal  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## xricebunny (Apr 1, 2016)

new study up! check your accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

great to see l'oreal being more active with testing


----------



## kriishu (Apr 1, 2016)

xricebunny said:


> new study up! check your accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> great to see l'oreal being more active with testing


Nothing on my account.. but that's probably because I just qualified yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't had anything on my account for months :/


----------



## andrgiu (Apr 3, 2016)

Too bad is only available for the States  :wacko:


----------



## kriishu (Apr 5, 2016)

Sadicat25 said:


> Anyone just finished the eyeliner study today? what were your thoughts? what are you hoping to get for your comp?
> 
> I really hope for something from lancome &lt;3 and NOT mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So this week I dq'd from like 5-6 studies... anyone got in?


 Did you get your compensation yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't in that study but I'm still curious to see what other people are getting  :flowers:  I wish people would post more pictures here, it's so exciting to see


----------



## Sadicat25 (Apr 5, 2016)

kriishu said:


> Did you get your compensation yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't in that study but I'm still curious to see what other people are getting  :flowers:  I wish people would post more pictures here, it's so exciting to see


No, not yet. The compensation usually arrives a few weeks after the study is done. Promise to post pics when i get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xricebunny (Apr 8, 2016)

check your emails! you might have received an email to fill out an informational survey (one that counts toward the 5 surveys for a compensation gift)


----------



## kriishu (Apr 12, 2016)

Boooo.. The upcoming mascara study is cancelled, I just received the email. Soooo bummed   :scared:  I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 12, 2016)

kriishu said:


> Boooo.. The upcoming mascara study is cancelled, I just received the email. Soooo bummed  :scared:  I was really looking forward to it.


Well that stinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avatartiger (Apr 12, 2016)

kriishu said:


> Boooo.. The upcoming mascara study is cancelled, I just received the email. Soooo bummed  :scared:  I was really looking forward to it.


Wow I've never heard of this happening before, I hope this will not be the norm! I wonder if the other mascara study will be canceled  MC16-52. I'm in that one. :0


----------



## kriishu (Apr 12, 2016)

avatartiger said:


> Wow I've never heard of this happening before, I hope this will not be the norm! I wonder if the other mascara study will be canceled  MC16-52. I'm in that one. :0


Yeah, it sucks.. It normally takes forever to get qualified for a study and I was really looking forward to it. I was really disappointed to get this email today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your study won't get cancelled!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 15, 2016)

I had two surveys today for potential upcoming studies, check your accounts!


----------



## Sadicat25 (Apr 16, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I had two surveys today for potential upcoming studies, check your accounts!


Had not 1, not 2, but three studies in my account today! I was so hopeful ... one was for skin care, and I didn't qualify. Can't imagine why, because my answers to ALL the questions were multiple, so I can't imagine how I did not qualify. The other one asked about foundation... and I didn't qualify. The third one asked about foundation too, but at the end I was told that I will get an email IF and when it will be relevant. Which doesn't sound promising at all. I am so bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was so much hopeful for a study. Specially if it was foundation or skin care (or anything other then mascara/eyeliner)

Anyone else ever got that "don't call us, we'll call you if/when" thing and actually got into a study out of it?


----------



## Sadicat25 (Apr 16, 2016)

As promised- here is the comp I got for the eyeliner study!

Not as amazing at the previous one, but not too shabby!


----------



## kriishu (Apr 16, 2016)

kriishu said:


> Boooo.. The upcoming mascara study is cancelled, I just received the email. Soooo bummed  :scared:  I was really looking forward to it.


I just received Garnier 5 Sec Blur in the mail for the cancelled study, that was a great surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't really expect to get anything. I already have one of those 5 Sec Blurs (also got it from this testing panel) but I'm almost out. It's a pretty good product, works well as a primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Apr 20, 2016)

I keep getting pre qualifier surveys a lot lately but never match sadly.


----------



## Misdameanor (May 10, 2016)

I feel like L'Oreal doesn't like me anymore. I can't even remember the last time I even got a survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## kriishu (May 12, 2016)

Misdameanor said:


> I feel like L'Oreal doesn't like me anymore. I can't even remember the last time I even got a survey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem?


 Same here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I check their website every single day and for weeks I haven't seen anything   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (May 16, 2016)

I had an informational study, just updating their records. It did say it counted toward the 5 surveys.


----------



## avatartiger (May 20, 2016)

Got into a study today, (one about a product I've tested 2 times before, this is back to back lol) there was one I DQed from yesterday with 3 products to test. I've never been in one like that. Maybe next time. Now I'm still waiting for the compensation for the previous study I was in, should be here any day now. I also had an informational study I think it's my second or third one, I hope they keep track.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 20, 2016)

I did the informational study the other day, and it said don't take this survey more than once. Now there's another one with the same instructions. I'm assuming it's the same one as before so I'm not doing it. Weird. Anyone else?


----------



## Emily Thompson (May 21, 2016)

I finally got into a mascara study, after almost a year of getting disqualifed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (May 21, 2016)

drkornea said:


> I finally got into a mascara study, after almost a year of getting disqualifed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be between 06/03 and 06/10.


----------



## Emily Thompson (May 23, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Me too, I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be between 06/03 and 06/10.


Angry face!!! I just received an email saying they cancelled me from the study because the criteria changed :'(


----------



## pearldrop (May 24, 2016)

drkornea said:


> Angry face!!! I just received an email saying they cancelled me from the study because the criteria changed :'(


Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's just a mistake and they will apologize tomorrow.


----------



## nyra1821 (May 25, 2016)

Was anyone in a mascara study in April? (can't remember the exact date) It was a purple tube with a really thin/small comb wand? If you were in this study I was just curious if anyone received comp yet and what it was. I don't know if I should email them yet because I forget the study dates...


----------



## EmiB (May 25, 2016)

I was in it and haven't got anything. I can't remember the dates either...


----------



## Hanka82 (May 25, 2016)

nyra1821 said:


> Was anyone in a mascara study in April? (can't remember the exact date) It was a purple tube with a really thin/small comb wand? If you were in this study I was just curious if anyone received comp yet and what it was. I don't know if I should email them yet because I forget the study dates...





EmiB said:


> I was in it and haven't got anything. I can't remember the dates either...


(I've been just a lurker for awhile now, so hi all  :flowers:  )

I was in this study as well and have not received anything yet.

Also, does anyone know what mascara was it?? I thought it was just_ genius_ and I need MUST  know what it is and when/where I can buy it!

I've got short, straight, Asian-like eye lashes and this mascara made my lashes look like I'm wearing fake ones!  :luv:

I just got into yet another mascara study (my 3rd mascara and 4th study and I only joined last fall, yay!) and I hope it will be just as good as the two previous ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (May 25, 2016)

Hanka82 said:


> (I've been just a lurker for awhile now, so hi all :flowers: )
> 
> I was in this study as well and have not received anything yet.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting too! And agree that it's a great mascara.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 25, 2016)

nyra1821 said:


> Was anyone in a mascara study in April? (can't remember the exact date) It was a purple tube with a really thin/small comb wand? If you were in this study I was just curious if anyone received comp yet and what it was. I don't know if I should email them yet because I forget the study dates...


I was in that one as well. The final survey was May 3rd, so around 3 weeks. I'm still waiting on my comp too so it may be closer to the 4 week mark.


----------



## nyra1821 (May 25, 2016)

You all are so helpful with the mystery mascara study!! Lol! I would guess based on the packaging that it was some form of a new Maybelline Push Up mascara.


----------



## kriishu (May 26, 2016)

New study is up, check your accounts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just qualified!! Finally!!  :sunshine:


----------



## bliss10977 (May 28, 2016)

I got my comp for the mascara study! Garnier miracle anti-fatigue wake up hydra-gel moisturizer and L'Oreal pencil perfect ebony eyeliner.


----------



## Hanka82 (May 28, 2016)

I just got my comp too!

Garnier Moisture Rescue Actively Hydrating Daily Lotion and Maybelline Unstoppable Eyeliner in Onyx.

I also got the mascara for the N16-035 study and it looks reaaaallllyyyyyy familiar  :luv:


----------



## nyra1821 (May 29, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I got my comp for the mascara study! Garnier miracle anti-fatigue wake up hydra-gel moisturizer and L'Oreal pencil perfect ebony eyeliner.


Same!


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 30, 2016)

Still waiting on my mascara comp. Hopefully it will come this week. No mail today. Not too excited about the moisturizer since I have oily skin. (Like I can use stuff that oily skinned girls say dry their faces out and I'm still oily lol) But my mom may like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not complaining though bc it's free and it's not like the survey took a huge chunk out of my life. I will use eyeliner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'll make my mommy happy  with a free product so it's good.


----------



## Laura Richwine (May 30, 2016)

I've been on this thing for a year and I've NEVER qualified for anything...probably because there are too many 23 year old white women. xD


----------



## Kookymama (May 30, 2016)

I qualified for the latest study.  Its been a very long time!  Not sure the dates.   But, it says it was a skincare study.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 7, 2016)

Just qualified for a study


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 7, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Just qualified for a study. I've never gotten to test this type of product so I'm extra excited! Check your accounts


I qualified too and it's definitely a different type of test product! Super excited!

It's weird though...I'm supposed to be in a mascara study right around now (don't remember the dates) and it's not on my account page...what's up with that?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 7, 2016)

@@Reija can you get rid of the marketing above? Thanks.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 7, 2016)

Done @@Krystyn Lowe. Thank you all for reporting and looking out!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 12, 2016)

wow! finally got into a study that satrs in a few weeks. i did one similar to this when i very first joined early last year! im stoked-we got to keep the product and i still use it....prob should toss it since there is no exp date on it but i can't until i figure out what it is...ive come close but not yet!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 18, 2016)

Finished a two cleanser study a few weeks ago and just got my comp today, and it's a great one! First time I've been comped with Urban Decay products. Full size eye shadow in Freelove and Instaflare partial false lashes which I LOVE! Yay!


----------



## Hanka82 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just got into a study that starts July 5!

I only always qualify for mascara/brow products (not complaining! ) but this one is different so I am super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jun 21, 2016)

I just got in a lip liner study that starts next month. I just completed a mascara study earlier this month and I am waiting for my comp. I have been a member for years and I'm finally starting to qualify!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 22, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> I just got in a lip liner study that starts next month. I just completed a mascara study earlier this month and I am waiting for my comp. I have been a member for years and I'm finally starting to qualify!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ohh jelly-i did that survey but the color of my liner was apparently wrong!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 22, 2016)

I just got to the fourth consent page on a study and then DQ'd agreeing to the terms...huh?


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jun 22, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I just got to the fourth consent page on a study and then DQ'd agreeing to the terms...huh?


me too! I am so upset! I said I agree to all 5 pages of terms... I was so excited to get into that specific product testing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really don't understand what happened...


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jun 22, 2016)

Another survey for concealer I DQ'ed...thought I was on a roll, it was good while it lasted!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 23, 2016)

Just an old general unspoken rule to not give away the specifics of the studies. People answer according to what they read and it can skew studies, so colors and products have always-in the 2-3 yrs I've been here- been kept quiet.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jun 23, 2016)

I just deleted it, I don't know how to completely delete a post, since I'm new. Wanted to be helpful to the forum, but not create any false positives


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 23, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> I just deleted it, I don't know how to completely delete a post, since I'm new. Wanted to be helpful to the forum, but not create any false positives


Haha no worries, I didn't mean to come across rude or b!tchy, no one has talked about that for awhile since this thread is so quiet now but yeah it could skew things and allow people into a study who don't actually use those products, ya know just for the freebies at the end, lol!

I did notice that they've picked up the pace with surveys and are allowing people into studies soon after completing other ones. I wonder if they're having a slowdown in people applying?

I also got into the one you were talking about (before I read the color, lol), I've never testing that kind of product for them which is cool! I went through a log period of testing foundations and mascara, thankful that's slowed down!


----------



## Hanka82 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hanka82 said:


> Just got into a study that starts July 5!
> 
> I only always qualify for mascara/brow products (not complaining! ) but this one is different so I am super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Grrr, this study just got canceled... but it's all good cause I got into another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 27, 2016)

Sadicat25 said:


> me too! I am so upset! I said I agree to all 5 pages of terms... I was so excited to get into that specific product testing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really don't understand what happened...


hay ladies thi shas happened to me too. it means that someone was faster than you clicking and filled your spot - sometimes spots fill very quickly-i contacted them after this had happened to me twice and thats what they told me. crazy right?


----------



## nyra1821 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hanka82 said:


> Grrr, this study just got canceled... but it's all good cause I got into another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats on getting into a new one! Was so bummed this one got cancelled though!


----------



## Hanka82 (Jun 27, 2016)

nyra1821 said:


> Congrats on getting into a new one! Was so bummed this one got cancelled though!


Thanks!

Yeah, I was bummed too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was very excited about this one!


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jun 30, 2016)

How long does it take to receive compensation? 

Haven't had a survey in a few days, back to drought season  :blink:


----------



## jaslyn (Jul 5, 2016)

I try to login to my account but keep getting

ArmPanServer7.class1.GetPanInfobyusername error '80004005'

[DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Connect()).]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.

/signin.asp, line 890

Had anyone had this problem


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 5, 2016)

The exact same thing is happening to me, and this is the first day of my first at home study. I hope they fix it before I have take my surveys I was so excited to get my first test product!!!


----------



## jaslyn (Jul 5, 2016)

For a minute i thought maybe it was only me i just finish a study also my first one. Hopefully they fix it soon


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 5, 2016)

I emailed them, and they said apologizes but the website is down and they're not sure how long to fix it. So it's not us it's them, no worries! I'd just keep checking periodically and hopefully it will be up soon.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 5, 2016)

jaslyn said:


> I try to login to my account but keep getting
> 
> ArmPanServer7.class1.GetPanInfobyusername error '80004005'
> 
> ...


i have been getting this error for a few days and i start my eyeshadow trial today! i hope its fixed soon


----------



## jaslyn (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for letting me know i was worry that i was block or something but hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 5, 2016)

I was worried too...haven't had a survey in a minute  :blush:


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 6, 2016)

It appears the site is back up and running now! I couldn't log in for two days, wonder what was happening.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 11, 2016)

So excited to have qualified for a concealer study that starts 7/23. It's been so long since i qualified!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 11, 2016)

pinkdiamonds said:


> So excited to have qualified for a concealer study that starts 7/23. It's been so long since i qualified!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


congrats! sounds like something I would like if I would have been offered  :blush:


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 11, 2016)

Now that I think about it....I have a study coming up in a few weeks so I guess you can't be in 2 studies at the same time, that's why I haven't been offered...I think...Does anyone know for sure? Let me know  :flowers:


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 12, 2016)

I just finished my first at home study!!!! I know lots of other people probably do this for the comps, but I genuinely enjoyed providing my feedback just now, it was satisfying. Ever get something home and wonder "how the HECK did this ever make it to market??!" Yeah...that was what made me sign up for this. I might just be a nerd...


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 12, 2016)

ok so i don't know who else did study mc16-82 but... i freaking loved my shadow. a ps to anyone who did that study, if you inspect your shadow you will find on the inside of the package along the clear plastic is electrical tape. yes electrical take-if you pull it off you can see what brand you tried...now if i only knew the shade name.

i have gotten a ton of complements on it


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 13, 2016)

Jo Cres said:


> ok so i don't know who else did study mc16-82 but... i freaking loved my shadow. a ps to anyone who did that study, if you inspect your shadow you will find on the inside of the package along the clear plastic is electrical tape. yes electrical take-if you pull it off you can see what brand you tried...now if i only knew the shade name.
> 
> i have gotten a ton of complements on it


ME! God I know, mine was so pretty! Can I ask what color you got? Is that allowed, now that the study is closed? I took off the tape on the inside, where the applicator would have been because I was grossed out about it getting gunked up with eye shadow but now I can't wait to take off the other piece of tape it never even occurred to me.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 13, 2016)

Beccasquared said:


> ME! God I know, mine was so pretty! Can I ask what color you got? Is that allowed, now that the study is closed? I took off the tape on the inside, where the applicator would have been because I was grossed out about it getting gunked up with eye shadow but now I can't wait to take off the other piece of tape it never even occurred to me.


i couldnt find the name of the shade but mine as a sort of iridescent copper shimmery color. very nice an noticeable with just a quick brushstroke or very buildable. i really cant wait to see these in the store-my neice was also in the study and hers was almost a mocha color


----------



## Beccasquared (Jul 13, 2016)

Ooooooh those sound pretty, mine was a rose gold color, two layers was so metallic, gorgeous.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 16, 2016)

Finally received my first participation gift ever, I was expecting makeup, but I will enjoy what I have!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 18, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> Finally received my first participation gift ever, I was expecting makeup, but I will enjoy what I have!


What study did you participate in?

I participated in a cleanser study 3-4 weeks ago and I guess I'm finally getting compensated this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping I won't get the stuff that you got, both items are great but I already own both of them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks to L'Oreal   :flowers:


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 18, 2016)

kriishu said:


> What study did you participate in?
> 
> I participated in a cleanser study 3-4 weeks ago and I guess I'm finally getting compensated this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping I won't get the stuff that you got, both items are great but I already own both of them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks to L'Oreal   :flowers:


I received the same for the early June mascara study (N16-035). This is the lowest value compensation I have ever received from them.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 19, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I received the same for the early June mascara study (N16-035). This is the lowest value compensation I have ever received from them.


I was in that study as well. This was my first study but I had high hopes of my gift... based on the gifts that others have received but hopefully it will get better


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 19, 2016)

kriishu said:


> What study did you participate in?
> 
> I participated in a cleanser study 3-4 weeks ago and I guess I'm finally getting compensated this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping I won't get the stuff that you got, both items are great but I already own both of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks to L'Oreal :flowers:


A mascara study...I received my gift and my 2nd product test, a lip liner


----------



## kriishu (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay so I received my compensation today for the cleanser study.. I'm pretty happy  :smilehappyyes:  
Its *Maybelline Colorblur Cream Matte Pencil &amp; Smudger in 'I Like to Mauve It'* and *Maybelline Master Contour Contouring Kit*


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Jul 23, 2016)

The lip liner study started today I was expecting to receive a survey like I receive when I did my first test last month but I didn't receive anything so I guess that's okay and it's not showing up on my page either.


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jul 25, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> The lip liner study started today I was expecting to receive a survey like I receive when I did my first test last month but I didn't receive anything so I guess that's okay and it's not showing up on my page either.


it's ok, we will get the survey on the last day. If you look at the page you got with the product, it is described there


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey ladies! so I got this invitation today to the new L'Oreal testing center in Hudson yards. It mentioned testing hair color and being a "hair model" at their salon. But I'm such an idiot... I did not write down the phone number and when I finished the survey I can no longer go back! I tried google but it's nowhere to be found.

Please tell me someone had the same offer and wrote down the number!!

You can also PM me if you prefer.

Or if anyone has another idea how to fix this?


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 25, 2016)

Sadicat25 said:


> Hey ladies! so I got this invitation today to the new L'Oreal testing center in Hudson yards. It mentioned testing hair color and being a "hair model" at their salon. But I'm such an idiot... I did not write down the phone number and when I finished the survey I can no longer go back! I tried google but it's nowhere to be found.
> 
> Please tell me someone had the same offer and wrote down the number!!
> 
> ...


email them! they will get back to you i'm sure


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Jo Cres said:


> email them! they will get back to you i'm sure


I don't think they will... I emailed them twice in the past and never heard back from them!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 26, 2016)

Sadicat25 said:


> I don't think they will... I emailed them twice in the past and never heard back from them!


oh dang - everytime i've had problems i've emailed...maybe someone else go the number then and can share! keep us posted if they do i would love to hear about this program


----------



## Jenna L'Oreal (Jul 26, 2016)

I sure  hope we would reply to you if you email us but I figured it was easier to post this.  If you are interested in testing at our Hudson Yards office, please email  [SIZE=12pt]*[email protected]*mailto:[email protected]mailto:[email protected][/SIZE].   We look forward to your participation!


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jul 27, 2016)

Jenna L'Oreal said:


> I sure  hope we would reply to you if you email us but I figured it was easier to post this.  If you are interested in testing at our Hudson Yards office, please email  [SIZE=12pt]*[email protected]*/cdn-cgi/l/email-protection#711f08051231020401011e03055f1d1e0314101d0402105f121e1c/cdn-cgi/l/email-protection#711f08051231020401011e03055f1d1e0314101d0402105f121e1c[/SIZE].   We look forward to your participation!


Thank you so much Jenna! 

I am going to email right now. I was so happy and grateful about finishing that survey and then when I realized my mistake it was such a let-down. And as I said, I have emailed through the secure system for panelists twice in the past and never heard back.

I can't wait to come and try hair color (or anything for that matter) at your new center!

Thanks again

Sandra


----------



## xricebunny (Jul 28, 2016)

Just received my compensation for the eyeshadow study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Lancome Grandiose mascara and a L'oreal glossy balm!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 29, 2016)

xricebunny said:


> Just received my compensation for the eyeshadow study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Lancome Grandiose mascara and a L'oreal glossy balm!


ohhh yes i love that mascara! i hope i get that too!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 29, 2016)

xricebunny said:


> Just received my compensation for the eyeshadow study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Lancome Grandiose mascara and a L'oreal glossy balm!


I got the same! Great comp


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 29, 2016)

xricebunny said:


> Just received my compensation for the eyeshadow study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Lancome Grandiose mascara and a L'oreal glossy balm!


That's what I got too. Can't use the glossy balm because it's in a super light shade (I mean, for a frosted lips look it would work, but not under normal circumstances)...I used the mascara, even following the directions, and I like it, but don't see anything all that special about it. Then I used it again, applying it how I would normally apply mascara and I got better results.


----------



## NrthrnStar (Jul 29, 2016)

I got my compensation for the eye shadow product test,

Lancome Blush Subtil palette

Maybelline Expert Tools Face Brush


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 30, 2016)

i got the blush and face brush too..if anyone wants to trade for their mascara in box me i will never use the blush!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 30, 2016)

Jo Cres said:


> i got the blush and face brush too..if anyone wants to trade for their mascara in box me i will never use the blush!!


I think there were 2 eyeshadow studies going at the same time which is why we got different comps.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 30, 2016)

Was anyone else in the lip liner study that just ended? What'd you think?


----------



## Sadicat25 (Jul 31, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Was anyone else in the lip liner study that just ended? What'd you think?


Me! I loved it! It's my favorite lip liner now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't wait to figure out which one it is so I can buy more...


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 31, 2016)

I just finished a concealer study, but just noticed that there was no 'Compensation' mentioned. Is that normal? I've always had the ones that they will mail you the participation gift in a few weeks.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Aug 1, 2016)

Just took a pre-qualifying survey they said they will contact me if everything lines up which I hope it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Only qualified for 2 test and both of those were instant so I don't really know about them contacting me later...


----------



## Sadicat25 (Aug 1, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> Just took a pre-qualifying survey they said they will contact me if everything lines up which I hope it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Only qualified for 2 test and both of those were instant so I don't really know about them contacting me later...


Same here! that product sounds interesting, too. Hope it becomes a real study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nmango (Aug 2, 2016)

Dang loreal, was not expecting this


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, that is so nice. Which study was this for?



nmango said:


> Dang loreal, was not expecting this


----------



## Sadicat25 (Aug 2, 2016)

nmango said:


> Dang loreal, was not expecting this


OMG!!! what did you do to get THAT?! I have never seen them give out UD products before! I am green with jealousy :'( please tell us which study that was from!


----------



## nmango (Aug 3, 2016)

xricebunny said:


> Wow, that is so nice. Which study was this for?





Sadicat25 said:


> OMG!!! what did you do to get THAT?! I have never seen them give out UD products before! I am green with jealousy :'( please tell us which study that was from!


It was through a separate loreal community that I qualified for through loreal consumer testing. I think we all should have gotten the survey to quality for it months ago. Anyways, that community is now closed and this was comp for community participation not a study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Aug 3, 2016)

nmango said:


> Dang loreal, was not expecting this


That's the kind of comp I would like!


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 3, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> That's the kind of comp I would like!


whoa wha was this comp for? im sure i completed 5 surveys ( when they tell you this survey will count towards 5) but nada


----------



## Sadicat25 (Aug 3, 2016)

nmango said:


> It was through a separate loreal community that I qualified for through loreal consumer testing. I think we all should have gotten the survey to quality for it months ago. Anyways, that community is now closed and this was comp for community participation not a study  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what you gt from the Co-Lab? wow. I was part of it too, just got my comp last week but it was not nearly as nice as yours. I did not get a makeup bag, and only 4 products- a lancom eye shadow paate, loreal illuminatior, mascara and eyeliner. Yours is worth like 5 times more then mine... Damn! so happy for you though that's awesome!


----------



## nmango (Aug 3, 2016)

Jo Cres said:


> whoa wha was this comp for? im sure i completed 5 surveys ( when they tell you this survey will count towards 5) but nada


Check my previous post, two posts above yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sadicat25 said:


> That's what you gt from the Co-Lab? wow. I was part of it too, just got my comp last week but it was not nearly as nice as yours. I did not get a makeup bag, and only 4 products- a lancom eye shadow paate, loreal illuminatior, mascara and eyeliner. Yours is worth like 5 times more then mine... Damn! so happy for you though that's awesome!


Yup! I posted a video response. They did mention the video responses get better prizes, or whatever the wording was


----------



## Sadicat25 (Aug 5, 2016)

Just got the comp for the lip liner study: 




This must be the worst compensation L'Oreal has ever sent to me 

I mean, not to be greedy. I am very thankful for testing the (amazing!) lip liner and to get anything at all, but this is just so disappointing... it is the third Maybelline mascara I get in a row. It's just gonna rot in the bottom of my drawer with it's friends. And a regular black eyeliner. so underwhelming  

I wish they had just sent me two of that same lip liner, I would have been so much happier. 

Sorry, needed to vent it out.


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow, they sent out that comp fast! I should be receiving mine soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I totally understand, I was underwhelmed with my 1st comp, but I just had to get over it... Now I know what to expect for my 2nd comp...I think the 3rd time will be the best! It can only get better right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sadicat25 said:


> Just got the comp for the lip liner study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Aug 8, 2016)

Yippee just received my comp for MC16-77.....A girl can never get enough mascara and eye liner. I can't wait to get into another study ASAP!!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 14, 2016)

L4dynem said:


> I just finished a concealer study, but just noticed that there was no 'Compensation' mentioned. Is that normal? I've always had the ones that they will mail you the participation gift in a few weeks.


I was in this same study and received my comp today. Lancôme color design palette in jade fever and a maybelline expert tools eyeshadow brush. Hopefully you will get yours soon!


----------



## fortheluvofmakeup (Aug 14, 2016)

The first study I finally qualified for was the recent concealer one and this was my amazing comp.! Loved the concealer and this Lancome pallette is gorgeous! I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Hanka82 (Aug 15, 2016)

fortheluvofmakeup said:


> The first study I finally qualified for was the recent concealer one and this was my amazing comp.! Loved the concealer and this Lancome pallette is gorgeous! I'm super happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 20160812_155134.jpg


I got the same comp! very, very happy as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I loved the concealer too, will definitely buy it if/when I see it in stores.


----------



## onegreatsmile (Aug 16, 2016)

New study available today! Check your accounts, ladies  :drive:   :drive:   :drive:   :drive:


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Aug 24, 2016)

Back at drought-mode, C'mon L'oreal!!!


----------



## nyra1821 (Aug 26, 2016)

Comp for eye makeup remover product arrived today. Kiehl's cream deodorant and the same Maybelline eyelash curler I got in a previous comp. At least the cream deodorant feels nice.


----------



## xricebunny (Aug 29, 2016)

check your accounts, new survey up!


----------



## Laura Elizabeth Altman (Sep 14, 2016)

After a year of trying, I was finally selected for the concealer test. I just received a green Lancome eye shadow quad. It's very pretty, but doesn't suit my coloring at all. I'm giving it to my mom, who looks stunning in these shades. I wish I'd gotten the purple one, it would have been perfect.


----------



## kriishu (Oct 10, 2016)

New study is up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got qualified.. weeee  B)


----------



## Beccasquared (Oct 10, 2016)

kriishu said:


> New study is up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got qualified.. weeee B)


Me tooooooooo! Not only was my last study in July, I'm super excited about the product. Fun!!


----------



## psysn (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a survey today... and disqualified. So far I've been disqualified from three surveys. Does it normally take a long time before qualifying for a product trial?


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ever since I have joined...I have always being disqualified.



psysn said:


> I had a survey today... and disqualified. So far I've been disqualified from three surveys. Does it normally take a long time before qualifying for a product trial?


----------



## kriishu (Oct 15, 2016)

I just received my compensation for the lip color remover study that finished about a week ago. I basically  got 2 different eyeliners..

L'Oreal Infallible silky pencil eyeliner Silkissime '220 Plum'

Maybelline Color Tattoo concentrated crayon '750 Charcoal Chrome'

Well.. at least I didn't get a cleanser  :lol:  and fortunately I think I'll be able to use both colors


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Oct 17, 2016)

Just received comp for the moisturizer study...finally get a chance to try Urban Decay


----------



## kriishu (Oct 20, 2016)

caramelfyneqt said:


> Just received comp for the moisturizer study...finally get a chance to try Urban Decay
> 
> 
> 
> 20161017_192750.jpg


Wow, your comp looks awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to try Urban Decay as well


----------



## nyra1821 (Oct 26, 2016)

Just qualified for something after a long dry spell, check your accounts


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Nov 2, 2016)

I qualified for something I was prequalified for... from about a month ago...starts in December, yippey!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 18, 2016)

I was in a mascara study (1 mascara 1 week) that ended Oct. 31. Got my comp today: L'Oreal Revitalift Moisture Blur and Maybelline lipstick in Crazy for Coffee. Very pretty color. Just glad it doesn't smell like coffee cause I hate coffee. haha


----------



## kriishu (Nov 19, 2016)

I was in an eyebrow product study that finished last week.. and that's what I got for compensation:

Maybelline Color Elixir Lip Gloss in '060 Nude Illusion'

Garnier Fructis Full &amp; Plush Voluptuous Blow Out (Blow Dry Bodifying Treatment)

I'm pretty happy with the lip gloss because I am almost out of my everyday lip gloss and needed a new one.. and this one's great  I'm not sure how much I'm going to use the blow dry treatment but it's still exciting to try it out!


----------



## Beccasquared (Nov 23, 2016)

kriishu said:


> I was in an eyebrow product study that finished last week.. and that's what I got for compensation:
> 
> Maybelline Color Elixir Lip Gloss in '060 Nude Illusion'
> 
> Garnier Fructis Full &amp; Plush Voluptuous Blow Out (Blow Dry Bodifying Treatment)


Me too! I wish I got a nude gloss. Mine was berry I doubt I'll wear it. The blow dry stuff is nice though and it smells good. I just WISH I knew what that brow stuff was I'm going to cry when it's gone I love it!!


----------



## AnnaA (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey everyone. This is what I got for 1 week lipstick test. Great products and fast reward. It only took couple weeks!! Thank you Loreal!!!!


----------



## nyra1821 (Dec 22, 2016)

Is it bad that I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for comp from a two product hair study?? The last time I had a study close to this my comp was amazing, I'm so excited to think of what it could be this time around. Especially seeing the Urban Decay products floating around here....


----------



## caramelfyneqt (Dec 22, 2016)

Just received my comp for the concealer study...these la tweezer precise lancome tweezers are 32 bucks online omg, lovely maybelline lippy and a mascara!!  my pic won't load  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onegreatsmile (Jan 13, 2017)

Check your accounts, ladies! There was an interesting opportunity posted last night - I didn't qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## psysn (Jan 14, 2017)

I had three surveys yesterday and didn't qualify for any of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nyra1821 (Jan 19, 2017)

Was anyone else in a 2 week/2 product hair mousse study that ended about a month ago? I'm still anxiously awaiting for the comp  curious if anyone else has received anything...


----------



## kriishu (Feb 21, 2017)

New study is up, I got dqd again   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Lately I haven't seen too many studies and when I see one, I always dq. Better luck next time!


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 10, 2017)

Random... bare with me! So last year, could have even been the year before. There was a full body sunblock I tested. I remember really liking it so I saved a little in some tiny plastic containers. Tonight I was going through my bathroom cabinet and find these containers. I pull them out and notice the ones with the sunblock in it all have holes burnt through the top and bottom of them. I just thought it was crazy and even scary just knowing this stuff went on my body. If it can burn a hole through hard plastic, I dont even want to imagine what it could do to my skin. After seeing this I feel like im done being a guinnea pig for Loreal. No matter what the compensation, it's just not worth it to me. Even though im sure this hasn't happened to any of you, I just wanted to inform you all so you are aware. Be careful, we really don't know what is in these products they are sending us!!!





***Two of these containers have foundation in them and you can see that nothing is wrong with the containers.***


----------



## EmiB (Mar 10, 2017)

@@Linabunnie I would suggest you contact them and share this information.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 10, 2017)

linabunnie said:


> Random... bare with me! So last year, could have even been the year before. There was a full body sunblock I tested. I remember really liking it so I saved a little in some tiny plastic containers. Tonight I was going through my bathroom cabinet and find these containers. I pull them out and notice the ones with the sunblock in it all have holes burnt through the top and bottom of them. I just thought it was crazy and even scary just knowing this stuff went on my body. If it can burn a hole through hard plastic, I dont even want to imagine what it could do to my skin. After seeing this I feel like im done being a guinnea pig for Loreal. No matter what the compensation, it's just not worth it to me. Even though im sure this hasn't happened to any of you, I just wanted to inform you all so you are aware. Be careful, we really don't know what is in these products they are sending us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This is disturbing. It seems like a burn, I wonder which ingredient made them heat up so much. Did it also damage your drawers?

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 10, 2017)

I got an email from them recently actually saying I was qualified for a survey, never had that happen to me before. Sadly once I finally had time to get around to it (earlier today) it was already gone. I would check to see if any of you still have it available!


----------



## psysn (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a prequalification survey yesterday. 

Has anyone ever checked the "yes" box for pregnant/breastfeeding? I'm curious if telling them you're pregnant will automatically disqualify from everything.


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 15, 2017)

These containers came in box of the same plastic. A bit burnt through it also but didn't go far enough to damage anything else.



pearldrop said:


> Wow! This is disturbing. It seems like a burn, I wonder which ingredient made them heat up so much. Did it also damage your drawers?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## kriishu (Mar 21, 2017)

I just qualified for a study after what feels like FOREVER   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a 2 week study (starting March 27th) so I'm hoping for a pretty good compensation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check your accounts!


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yay me too!!!


----------



## onegreatsmile (Apr 12, 2017)

New PreQual up today! I dQ'd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kriishu (Apr 22, 2017)

I got my compensation for the 2-week mascara study that finished almost 2 weeks ago. So that's what I got:

*Lancome Color Design eyeshadow palette in 'Golden Sage'*

*Maybelline Color Sensational Color Elixir lip gloss in 'Blush Essence'*

*Kiehl's Micro Blur skin perfector*

I'm pretty happy with the compensation and probably I'll end up using all these products, the lip gloss and eyeshadow shades are not quite the ones that I would pick for myself if I were shopping but that's to be expected and I'm kind of happy that L'Oreal takes me out of my makeup comfort zone and makes me try different shades than I would normally wear


----------



## kriishu (Jun 13, 2017)

Did somebody else participate in eyebrow product study that ended a couple of weeks ago? The one where you applied the product and were not supposed to wash it off for 3 days and then wear it for more 3 days however you like? And then you had to return the product?

Have you received your compensation yet?

I'm still waiting for mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lala599 (Jun 14, 2017)

kriishu said:


> Did somebody else participate in eyebrow product study that ended a couple of weeks ago? The one where you applied the product and were not supposed to wash it off for 3 days and then wear it for more 3 days however you like? And then you had to return the product?
> 
> Have you received your compensation yet?
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine today....you are going to LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## kriishu (Jun 15, 2017)

Lala599 said:


> I got mine today....you are going to LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


 You're absolutely right     It's an awesome compensation!! This is the first time I'm getting an Urban Decay product for compensation  :wub:

I hope I'm not spoiling anyones' surprise but here's what I got:

Lancome Eyeshadow Palette in "Taupe Craze".. which is awesome, I love those beautiful neutral shades

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in "Streak".. also a very pretty color, especially for summer


----------



## Lala599 (Jun 28, 2017)

Did anyone participate in the eyeliner study a few weeks ago? Just wondering when we are going to get our comp gifts...


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lala599 said:


> Did anyone participate in the eyeliner study a few weeks ago? Just wondering when we are going to get our comp gifts...


I did! I'll post when I get it.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 30, 2017)

Lala599 said:


> Did anyone participate in the eyeliner study a few weeks ago? Just wondering when we are going to get our comp gifts...


Received it today!For some reason I can't attach my photo, but it's L'Oreal voluminous mascara and Lancôme juicy tubes in magic spell, a really pretty pinkish coral. I'm happy


----------



## LainieBug (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey, ya'll! I joined the L'Oreal Test Panel about three or four weeks ago, and I haven't seen much action yet - one pre-qual and one informational study. I wanted to say thank you to everyone who posts here! It's really helpful to know to check my dashboard regularly...and that someday, somehow, I WILL be picked for a study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lala599 (Jul 3, 2017)

bliss10977 said:


> Received it today!
> 
> For some reason I can't attach my photo, but it's L'Oreal voluminous mascara and Lancôme juicy tubes in magic spell, a really pretty pinkish coral. I'm happy


Got mine too!! I love the Juicy Tubes! So excited!!!!


----------



## Lala599 (Jul 3, 2017)

LainieBug said:


> Hey, ya'll! I joined the L'Oreal Test Panel about three or four weeks ago, and I haven't seen much action yet - one pre-qual and one informational study. I wanted to say thank you to everyone who posts here! It's really helpful to know to check my dashboard regularly...and that someday, somehow, I WILL be picked for a study.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't give up! They don't really put as many up as they used to, and I've noticed that they are mostly for hair stuff, and I NEVER get picked for the hair ones. You will notice that you go through dry spells, and then BAM! You are in for a few of them in a row. Just have fun, and keep answering the questionnaires!


----------



## LainieBug (Jul 5, 2017)

I made it through a skincare PQ today! Anyone else?


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 5, 2017)

LainieBug said:


> I made it through a skincare PQ today! Anyone else?


Me too! Hope the study happens!


----------



## Lala599 (Jul 6, 2017)

LainieBug said:


> I made it through a skincare PQ today! Anyone else?


I did too!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 19, 2017)

I got my comp for a shampoo and conditioner study that I was in at the end of June.  It won't let me post a pic (says it's too large even though it's the same as every pic I've ever posted)

Anywho, it's a Maybelline lipstick in nearly there ( a pretty pinky nude) and the Urban Decay Naked Basics palette. Excited for both, especially the UD since I've never used a naked palette because I'm cheap .


----------



## LainieBug (Jul 24, 2017)

Did anyone else get the invitation to the Skin Up community? If so, what kind of selfies did you send in - barefaced or made-up? For the life of me, I can't recall what the instructions stated, and I'm second-guessing my choice to send in unflattering make-up free, post-beach, frizzy-hair pics!


----------



## ali_ali (Jul 26, 2017)

I have *literally* been on this L'Oréal consumer testing panel for 18 months (just checked my registration date), and I FINALLY qualified for a study. I AM SO EXCITED! Been envying you gals for a while, but it's finally my time! Can't wait! Anyone else just qualify for the mascara study?


----------



## LainieBug (Jul 26, 2017)

ali_ali said:


> Anyone else just qualify for the mascara study?


NOPE! I had two surveys, not one - and DQ'd on both. Congrats on getting in!!


----------



## Miri0821 (Jul 26, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how does the 5 study compensation work? A while back I got an informational study and it said it would count as 1 out of 5 and that once I have 5 studies I would be compensated. Im fairly new so Idk what to expect. What kinds of stuff come in the compensation after 5 studies.


----------



## ali_ali (Aug 1, 2017)

Miri0821 said:


> Can anyone tell me how does the 5 study compensation work? A while back I got an informational study and it said it would count as 1 out of 5 and that once I have 5 studies I would be compensated. Im fairly new so Idk what to expect. What kinds of stuff come in the compensation after 5 studies.


Somebody mentioned a while ago that L'Oréal is not doing this anymore. They emailed and L'Oréal emailed back saying they had stopped that program. You might try emailing as well, just for confirmation.


----------



## Miri0821 (Aug 1, 2017)

That is so weird bc I just checked when I got the email for the informational survey and it was July 10.


----------



## LainieBug (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got in to a hair study!! Check your dashboards, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ali_ali (Aug 2, 2017)

LainieBug said:


> I just got in to a hair study!! Check your dashboards, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Lala599 (Sep 8, 2017)

Did anyone participate in the mascara study a few weeks ago? Still haven't gotten comp gift...it never takes this long! Also, I'm confused on the 5 informational survey thing...I got through it, but I don't even know how it works anymore?


----------



## Deborah H (Sep 8, 2017)

Lala599 said:


> Did anyone participate in the mascara study a few weeks ago? Still haven't gotten comp gift...it never takes this long! Also, I'm confused on the 5 informational survey thing...I got through it, but I don't even know how it works anymore?


Lucky you! I would have loved to participate in a mascara study but didn't see a survey in my queue.  I did; however, complete an eyeliner/eye-brightener study (about 2 weeks ago) and am also waiting for a comp. A friend of mine completed an eyebrow product study 3 weeks ago and is also waiting for a comp. I hope that you see something in your mailbox soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deborah H (Sep 8, 2017)

Just curious- is anyone starting an at-home hair study on September 12th? I am looking forward to it since I had such a great experience in another L'Oreal hair study a few months ago.


----------



## ali_ali (Sep 8, 2017)

Lala599 said:


> Did anyone participate in the mascara study a few weeks ago? Still haven't gotten comp gift...it never takes this long! Also, I'm confused on the 5 informational survey thing...I got through it, but I don't even know how it works anymore?


Hi Lala599! I participated in the mascara study. They said it would take 3-4 weeks for comp, so we should get it by the middle of next week at the latest (hopefully!). Someone on here said L'Oréal wasn't doing the comp for 5 informational surveys anymore, but I would probably email their customer service to confirm if that's true or not.
PS - what did you think about the mascara?!


----------



## ali_ali (Sep 8, 2017)

Deborah H said:


> Just curious- is anyone starting an at-home hair study on September 12th? I am looking forward to it since I had such a great experience in another L'Oreal hair study a few months ago.


Deborah H - you're so lucky with so many studies! I seriously never get picked for anything. I didn't qualify for the hair study, and I didn't qualify for another study yesterday that asked about blush products, boo! Hope you enjoy the hair study!


----------



## Deborah H (Sep 8, 2017)

ali_ali said:


> Deborah H - you're so lucky with so many studies! I seriously never get picked for anything. I didn't qualify for the hair study, and I didn't qualify for another study yesterday that asked about blush products, boo! Hope you enjoy the hair study!


Hi, and happy Friday! I think that I have had beginner's luck with L'Oreal, but my dashboard has been kinda quiet lately (maybe because I am already okay'd for next week's hair study). I have had some luck also with "The Pink Panel" and just today there was a facial product study through "Clicks Research" that popped up in my e-mail Inbox.  If you haven't already done so, maybe you might want to look into those opportunities as well? Crossing my fingers that you get to participate in something fun soon!


----------



## Deborah H (Sep 8, 2017)

My comp for a hair study (HC17-079) that I completed in July was extremely generous. I received an Urban Decay eye shadow palette, a Lancome all-over eyeshadow brush, and a Maybelline lipstick (in a very flattering shade). In addition- the shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in treatment that I tested were amazing.  I only wish I knew what the brand was so I could purchase them!!!


----------



## ali_ali (Sep 10, 2017)

Deborah H said:


> Hi, and happy Friday! I think that I have had beginner's luck with L'Oreal, but my dashboard has been kinda quiet lately (maybe because I am already okay'd for next week's hair study). I have had some luck also with "The Pink Panel" and just today there was a facial product study through "Clicks Research" that popped up in my e-mail Inbox. If you haven't already done so, maybe you might want to look into those opportunities as well? Crossing my fingers that you get to participate in something fun soon!


Thanks for the suggestions! I haven't seen anything in my Clicks dashboard yet, which is unfortunate because I spent a lot of time filling out my profile! I hadn't heard about the Pink Panel, but I'm now signed up! Hoping for some new opportunities!

In other news, I received my comp yesterday for the mascara study - a Vichy cleanser, and a Maybelline Color Sensational matte lipstick in 'All Fired Up' (a super bright pink/orange shade that I hope I'll love!)


----------



## Deborah H (Sep 11, 2017)

ali_ali said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I haven't seen anything in my Clicks dashboard yet, which is unfortunate because I spent a lot of time filling out my profile! I hadn't heard about the Pink Panel, but I'm now signed up! Hoping for some new opportunities!
> 
> In other news, I received my comp yesterday for the mascara study - a Vichy cleanser, and a Maybelline Color Sensational matte lipstick in 'All Fired Up' (a super bright pink/orange shade that I hope I'll love!)


Congrats! That sounds like a very nice comp for the mascara study.  I have heard good things about the Vichy cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avatartiger (Nov 9, 2017)

So a couple weeks ago there was a mini poll when I logged into my account. It asked about what type of compensation we prefer. I remember there were choices between things like gift cards, prepaid cards, products, or a combination. I remember the results put products as the most preferred comp but now it seems they are doing away with that: I got into a study today and it said my compensation would be a $10 prepaid card.

Kind’ve disappointed because I enjoyed the surprise aspect of the compensation. It was super fun to look forward too. It also gave me a chance to receive products I probably wouldn’t buy for myself. On the other hand, sometimes I receive things that don’t really suit me so they go to waste. And I have way too much makeup and really don’t need more (who am I kidding, I’ll still buy more lol, but still...)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LainieBug (Nov 9, 2017)

avatartiger said:


> So a couple weeks ago there was a mini poll when I logged into my account. It asked about what type of compensation we prefer. I remember there were choices between things like gift cards, prepaid cards, products, or a combination.: I got into a study today and it said my compensation would be a $10 prepaid card.
> 
> Kind’ve disappointed because I enjoyed the surprise aspect of the compensation.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I agree 100%. I'm lucky to be at a point in my life where I can buy what I want. As a busy mom, though, I don't have many opportunities to treat myself. The free products were a fun surprise. A $10 gift card is just...money.

One of my past rewards was a Lancome blush trio, worth about $40. I love it, and plan to buy it again in the future, even though I don't like department store makeup counters. Convincing me to buy a high end product? I see that as a marketing win for L'Oreal. A $10 gift card isn't going to influence me to branch out and try new items. 

Congrats on getting into the study, though! At least you'll get to try new products that way, even if their identity remains forever a mystery!!


----------



## chmaine (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone else do the hair mask study recently? I don't remember if they specifically said if there would be compensation or not but just wondering if anyone got any or remembers if they did specify or not? They sent a bunch of unclear emails about changes in 2018


----------



## dhayes0310 (Feb 21, 2018)

chmaine said:


> Anyone else do the hair mask study recently? I don't remember if they specifically said if there would be compensation or not but just wondering if anyone got any or remembers if they did specify or not? They sent a bunch of unclear emails about changes in 2018


I haven't seen any testing opportunities in such a very long time. I wondered if maybe they were doing away with the program but I am glad to hear that you were able to participate in a study! I didn't receive any e-mails about changes in 2018- would you mind sharing what information you received? Also, I do know that they offer lots of testing opportunities now through their "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program. Here is a link with more information in case you are interested: 

*Referral link: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/Survey8974.asp 
Referral code: *CGB


----------



## avatartiger (Mar 3, 2018)

dhayes0310 said:


> I haven't seen any testing opportunities in such a very long time. I wondered if maybe they were doing away with the program but I am glad to hear that you were able to participate in a study! I didn't receive any e-mails about changes in 2018- would you mind sharing what information you received? Also, I do know that they offer lots of testing opportunities now through their "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program. Here is a link with more information in case you are interested:
> 
> *Referral link: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/Survey8974.asp
> Referral code: *CGB


Do you know if we can sign up to that program you linked to even if we already are a member of l'oreal consumer testing? It sounds like it's a forum to talk to other panel members so it sounds kind of fun.


----------



## Deborah H (Mar 7, 2018)

avatartiger said:


> Do you know if we can sign up to that program you linked to even if we already are a member of l'oreal consumer testing? It sounds like it's a forum to talk to other panel members so it sounds kind of fun.


You can absolutely sign up even if you are participating in the main L'Oreal consumer testing website. There have been plenty of testing opportunities through the "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program and the compensation is in Amazon gift cards, which is pretty amazing. I do have to tell you though that the "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program is migrating this week. It sounds like L'Oreal is going to combine 5 testing programs together to form the "L'Oreal C Space community". It sounds like a bigger forum, but members will still have an opportunity to talk to each other via the website, and to discuss all things beauty. I hope you join in the fun!


----------



## AMA_50 (Apr 4, 2018)

Has anyone had problems contacting L'Oreal about missing compensation? I completed a study back in December 2017 but never received anything. I know I completed it despite problems on their end. I emailed them twice, and I'm kinda bummed that they haven't responded.


----------



## Deborah H (Apr 5, 2018)

AMA_50 said:


> Has anyone had problems contacting L'Oreal about missing compensation? I completed a study back in December 2017 but never received anything. I know I completed it despite problems on their end. I emailed them twice, and I'm kinda bummed that they haven't responded.


I am surprised to hear that! I haven't had any issues with missing compensation in the past. Usually they are responsive by e-mail- did you e-mail the person that was running your particular study directly, or did you try the general "Contact Us" address? In my experience the person that is running the study has always been responsive.  Good luck to you!


----------



## AMA_50 (Apr 5, 2018)

Deborah H said:


> I am surprised to hear that! I haven't had any issues with missing compensation in the past. Usually they are responsive by e-mail- did you e-mail the person that was running your particular study directly, or did you try the general "Contact Us" address? In my experience the person that is running the study has always been responsive.  Good luck to you!


I contacted both actually! I'm surprised as well. There were a few problems with the study and the person who was running it was super helpful/quick to answer my emails when the study was happening. But almost two months later and I still haven't had a reply back from my email asking about compensation. Oh well, maybe I'll try one more time.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 20, 2018)

Deborah H said:


> You can absolutely sign up even if you are participating in the main L'Oreal consumer testing website. There have been plenty of testing opportunities through the "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program and the compensation is in Amazon gift cards, which is pretty amazing. I do have to tell you though that the "Clean &amp; Green" beauty program is migrating this week. It sounds like L'Oreal is going to combine 5 testing programs together to form the "L'Oreal C Space community". It sounds like a bigger forum, but members will still have an opportunity to talk to each other via the website, and to discuss all things beauty. I hope you join in the fun!


Thanks for this link and information.
I just tried signing up for this forum using the link you provided (I am a participant of the main program) and the system didn't let me. After seeing my email address, said I can't sign up because I already am a L'Oreal consumer testing panelist.


----------



## chmaine (Nov 19, 2018)

Was anyone a part of the foundation study on 11/16? The survey never showed up for me and all they told me was that I should have received an email with a link to the study..but I didn't. Pretty frustrating ? I hope this doesn't disqualify me from future studies


----------

